# LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some of the bikes that we got up here in the Luxurious Car Club and Bike Club in Montreal, Canada...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 09:27 PM~3789872
> *
> 
> 
> *


hey hey my old bitch :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money (killa lowrider here)...LuxuriouS baby... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Chippis and her bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Nice trike still under construction...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Steven's bike...Under construction now...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## T_MINUS

SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

lookin real good Montreal :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 09:54 PM~3790076
> *SWEET! :thumbsup:
> *


hey hey big timmay sup :biggrin:


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 10 2005, 07:55 PM~3790088
> *hey hey big timmay sup :biggrin:
> *


JOOOOOOOOOOOOE MONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY! :biggrin:
hey.... si tu peux demain, jaurais besoin ton aide.... juste pour démonté le bike a Jeff... apres le meet avec V-Low.... si té capable!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of shows we attended this year with bikes and cars...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Trike under construction...


----------



## T_MINUS

...and alot more soldiers to come!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Old school pic when we first got the chapter going up here at the beginning of the summer... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Killa Lowrider aka Joe Money and his bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good looking trike with TV's and sound system...Always under construction...


----------



## T_MINUS

man.... it's a pretty nice line-up.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

LuxuriouS baby... :biggrin:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 11:08 PM~3790195
> *
> 
> 
> *


wtf..whats with the 6 mirrors?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Sep 10 2005, 09:12 PM~3790225
> *wtf..whats with the 6 mirrors?
> *


To see better in the back...hahaha... :0


----------



## lolow

nice topic dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## gizmo1

nice bikes


----------



## The Modeling Pimp

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 11:13 PM~3790233
> *To see better in the back...hahaha... :0
> *


you might as well just thow 1 big ass mirror on each side..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 09:14 PM~3790238
> *nice topic dave
> *


The kids came a long way this year in the club...They don't have any show bike example to follow up here and I think they're doing great with what they have...   Tough to build nice lolo cars around here and nice bikes as well...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 10:15 PM~3790253
> *
> 
> 
> *


wtf!!!! I never see that picture before today :biggrin: see you I am off


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Sep 10 2005, 08:14 PM~3790248
> *you might as well just thow 1 big ass mirror on each side..
> *


one mirror for every chick this playa has! :0 they all need to powder their noses bro! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LUXURIOUS B.C SAN JOSE  (SIC'N'TWISTED)


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 08:20 PM~3790284
> *
> 
> 
> *


this pic is only being posted for the 2 chicks, right Dave???? :0  :biggrin: 

CANDYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE B.C (INSANITY)


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2005, 08:21 PM~3790295
> *LUXURIOUS B.C SAN JOSE
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2005, 09:21 PM~3790295
> *LUXURIOUS B.C SAN JOSE
> *


Sweet bike Danny...Post all the pics of the Luxurious Bike Club in San Jose that you got bro...


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2005, 08:23 PM~3790314
> *LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE B.C (INSANITY)
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2005, 09:23 PM~3790314
> *LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE B.C (INSANITY)
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Lowbass' bike from LuxuriouS Montreal...


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2005, 08:25 PM~3790340
> *:0
> *


I LOVE THAT BIKE! :rofl:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 11:17 PM~3790268
> *The kids came a long way this year in the club...They don't have any show bike example to follow up here and I think they're doing great with what they have...     Tough to build nice lolo cars around here and nice bikes as well...
> *


yup your right on the money  :thumbsup: the kids do a great job with there bikes .its to bad we have to pay everything double the price ,but we still manage :tongue:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

NICE BIKES FELLOWS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2005, 09:27 PM~3790362
> *NICE BIKES FELLOWS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


All in the same Family bro...San Jo, Chicago, Utah, Montreal...One big family from coast to coast...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 08:30 PM~3790393
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


i wish my tongue was the seat on that pic! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## T_MINUS

you know what i realized.... all these kids get all the chicks at the show!.... damn.... i'm gettin' a BIKE!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 09:33 PM~3790429
> *you know what i realized.... all these kids get all the chicks at the show!.... damn.... i'm gettin' a BIKE!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 11:33 PM~3790429
> *you know what i realized.... all these kids get all the chicks at the show!.... damn.... i'm gettin' a BIKE!
> *


hahaha i got one 
:tongue:


----------



## T_MINUS

then my next step after the tattoo on my neck is a full set of platnum teeth.... cuz i wanna grow up and be just like PAUL WALL!


----------



## lolow

oups thats one big pic :ugh: :rofl:


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 08:36 PM~3790448
> *hahaha i got one
> :tongue:
> *


bro... if you don't come with your car to the show, bring your bike at least!.... suport the family bro!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 11:37 PM~3790463
> *bro... if you don't come with your car to the show, bring your bike at least!.... suport the family bro!
> *


what family :dunno: the one im in is *the poor man club *hahahaha :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 09:36 PM~3790449
> *then my next step after the tattoo on my neck is a full set of platnum teeth.... cuz i wanna grow up and be just like PAUL WALL!
> *


Or that crazy guy from Rollerz Only... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 09:42 PM~3790499
> *what family :dunno: the one im in is the poor man club hahahaha :rofl:  :tongue:
> *


You know you want to be part of this family bro...Hahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 08:42 PM~3790499
> *what family :dunno: the one im in is the poor man club hahahaha :rofl:  :tongue:
> *


welcome to my club! :uh:


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 08:43 PM~3790504
> *Or that crazy guy from Rollerz Only... :0  :biggrin:
> *


he da OG!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 11:44 PM~3790514
> *You know you want to be part of this family bro...Hahaha... :biggrin:
> *


no i dont you guys suck ,id rater be in unusuals .....................
























HAHAHAHAHAHA JUST KIDDING :roflmao:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 09:46 PM~3790526
> *no i dont you guys suck ,id rater be in unusuals .....................
> HAHAHAHAHAHA JUST KIDDING    :roflmao:
> *



fired!.. lol j/k man :biggrin: : :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 09:46 PM~3790526
> *no i dont you guys suck ,id rater be in unusuals .....................
> HAHAHAHAHAHA JUST KIDDING    :roflmao:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## T_MINUS

SOOOO FUCKIN' FIRED!


----------



## lolow

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so dave did you ride that caddy yet :dunno:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 11:50 PM~3790546
> *SOOOO FUCKIN' FIRED!
> *


i cant be fired ,of something im not a part of hahahahahaaha 













damn kids :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 08:51 PM~3790551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so dave did you ride that caddy yet  :dunno:
> *


no he didn't... we're still doin' prep work on it for the SCP6... we gotta come out in full force.  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 11:52 PM~3790560
> *no he didn't... we're still doin' prep work on it for the SCP6... we gotta come out in full force.   :biggrin:
> *


cool ,so are you still saying 35+ inches  :tongue: just teasing with you hahaha


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 08:52 PM~3790557
> *i cant be fired ,of something im not a part of hahahahahaaha
> damn kids  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your fired from being poor! :uh:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 09:54 PM~3790568
> *your fired from being poor! :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 11:54 PM~3790568
> *your fired from being poor! :uh:
> *


no i think some think im in lux that why i said that :biggrin: not from being poor i always be unless i win the loto :biggrin:


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 08:53 PM~3790567
> *cool ,so are you still saying 35+ inches   :tongue: just teasing with you hahaha
> *


at this point, Martin took over and put a single hose to the front.... the project totally left my hands.... with a single hose out to the front.... i'm sayin' my dick's got more inches then that Caddy will ever have! :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 09:57 PM~3790589
> *:0
> 
> 
> *



wow!, who's is that dave? i like that


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 10 2005, 11:56 PM~3790582
> *at this point, Martin took over and put a single hose to the front.... the project totally left my hands.... with a single hose out to the front.... i'm sayin' my dick's got more inches then that Caddy will ever have! :uh:
> *


well it dosen mater if the Y is at the block or near the cylinders (its still the same flow passing in it )


----------



## T_MINUS

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 08:58 PM~3790594
> *well it dosen mater if the Y is at the block or near the cylinders (its still the same flow passing in it )
> *


there is a slight difference in it bro... but anyhow.... it ain't my project no more.... he butt in and now i'll let him finish his own mess... :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Sep 11 2005, 12:00 AM~3790605
> *there is a slight difference in it bro... but anyhow.... it ain't my project no more.... he butt in and now i'll let him finish his own mess... :uh:
> *


i know there is a difference but its realy small (just more heat created to the oil = bit less performance ) but a im not saying anything more on your choices DAVE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Sep 10 2005, 09:58 PM~3790593
> *wow!, who's is that dave? i like that
> *


That's Duy's cap that goes with his 62 impala which is red and white... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 10:03 PM~3790617
> *i know there is a difference but its realy small (just more heat created to the oil = bit less performance ) but a im not saying anything  more on your choices  DAVE :biggrin:
> *


I don't really want to hop that car for now anyway...Got to reinforce it first...


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 10:03 PM~3790619
> *That's Duy's cap that goes with his 62 impala which is red and white... :biggrin:
> *


badass looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 11 2005, 12:05 AM~3790637
> *I don't really want to hop that car for now anyway...Got to reinforce it first...
> *


and :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2005, 10:05 PM~3790644
> *and  :dunno:
> *


And what????


----------



## lolow

tim =
at this point, Martin took over and put a single hose to the front.... the project totally left my hands.... with a single hose out to the front.... i'm sayin' my dick's got more inches then that Caddy will ever have! 


me =
i know there is a difference but its realy small (just more heat created to the oil = bit less performance ) but a im not saying anything more on your choices DAVE :biggrin:

you =
I don't really want to hop that car for now anyway...Got to reinforce it first... 

me =
and :dunno: 

you = 
and what ????

just figure it out :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Let's keep this thread a bike thread guys...This is for the LuxuriouS kids...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's bike at Scrape By The Lake show hosted by Rollerz Only in Niagara this summer...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 11 2005, 12:26 AM~3790763
> *Let's keep this thread a bike thread guys...This is for the LuxuriouS kids...
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 10 2005, 07:26 PM~3789868
> *Here are some of the bikes that we got up here in the Luxurious Car Club and Bike Club in Montreal, Canada...
> 
> 
> *



thanks for the pic Dave


LuxuriouS for life!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

héhé malade ce thread la mon Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some pics taken in a Montreal ghetto this summer...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some of the Montreal Luxurious bikes on a ride this spring...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some of the Montreal Chapter Luxurious members...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

At a lowrider bike shop opening in this last april...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Judas on here with his chopper in april...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Inside the lowrider bike shop...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

More coming up tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

nice on dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

doing the damn thang


----------



## lowrider2NV

daaaaaaaaaamn i was gonna go to that bike shop last weekend  next time i go 4 sure....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

LuxuriouS Bike Club Montreal...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

A prospect...


----------



## lolow

nice


----------



## Judas Is Rising

more pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

All kinds of funny bikes tonight at the show I went to...


----------



## lolow

i see that :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## T_MINUS

ttt


----------



## TOE-KNEE

lookin good LuxuriouS..


----------



## PurpleLicious

héhéhé the pics are good Dave!!!

Now Big Tim have my frame almost ready for the big paint job .

Its gonna be ready for the SCP 6


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 12 2005, 06:13 PM~3801256
> *héhéhé the pics are good Dave!!!
> 
> Now Big Tim have my frame almost ready for the big paint job .
> 
> Its gonna be ready for the SCP 6
> *


cool jai hate de voir la paint la dessus!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 11 2005, 07:22 PM~3795193
> *All kinds of funny bikes tonight at the show I went to...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 11 2005, 07:22 PM~3795193
> *All kinds of funny bikes tonight at the show I went to...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 I see ...! :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

TTT


----------



## Judas Is Rising

Tim the airbrush painter of the club in montreal 

:biggrin: :biggrin:  nice tatoo !!


----------



## lowrider2NV

it would look better on the back of his neck but....i dunno


----------



## low ben

very nice!!!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

nice tatoo brooo!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

My tattoo... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

nice Dave!


----------



## CO-PILOT

good stuff


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:12 PM~3818219
> *good stuff
> *



Thx Edo...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Judas Is Rising

HELL YEAH!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's a pic for you Judas...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

héhé thanks Dave


----------



## rocawearlowrider

Héhé nice pic Dave  I'll post pic of mine when the parts will be assembled ... :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

my custom frame is almost done...

Im gonne post some pics soon!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

woah jai hate dle voir au scp ste frame la...nice paint too!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Oct 6 2005, 12:53 PM~3953988
> *woah jai hate dle voir au scp ste frame la...nice paint too!!
> *



yeah chu suposé lavoir a soir (jeudi lol) so la jattend lapelle de Tim...


----------



## low ben

bon bin la mon frame comence a faire pauvre JUDAS jai besoin dun custom cette hiver!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

PAUVRE mezant hahaahhaaha joke la mais ouais gros mek tu veuille faire faire un custom dis moi le ces le temps la jai pas de bike a faire en se moment


----------



## TonyO

Yo man Luxurious lookin serious out there :thumbsup:

How long have you guys been a club?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2005, 09:46 PM~3958085
> *Yo man Luxurious lookin serious out there :thumbsup:
> 
> How long have you guys been a club?
> *


LUXURIOUS HAS BEEN AROUND FOR 15 YEARS IT WAS STARTED IN SAN JOSE CALIFORNIA AND NOW THERE IS A FEW DIFFERENT CHAPTERS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2005, 10:46 PM~3958085
> *Yo man Luxurious lookin serious out there :thumbsup:
> 
> How long have you guys been a club?
> *


It's been close to 2 years for the Montreal Chapter bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's another frame that was done for our youngest member...A girl, she's only 12...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## alex_low

dammmm fucing nice les boys

c tu le frame a myriam sa Dave

le frame des turtel hahahaha fuck yé trop hot 

jai hate de vous voir au scp les boys


----------



## Judas Is Rising

ouais alex ses son frame ses moi qui lui a fait le custom et Tim s'est chargé de la paint  2 artiste enseble sa donne dkoi de hot!


----------



## Swangin44s

pics aint woorkin for me


----------



## alex_low

criff Sam jai hate de toute voir sa t new réalisation au stade mon gars 

shit en plsu les piece du bike a myriam c les meme que moi jvas voir sque mon bike donne en costum lol


----------



## eric ramos

damn u guys in canada have it locked 
i love ur bikes man 
canada has a certain style that i love 
keep that shit up


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2005, 12:12 PM~3960786
> *damn u guys in canada have it locked
> i love ur bikes man
> canada has a certain style that i love
> keep that shit up
> *


thanks eric


----------



## eric ramos

yea ur bike tre the shit 
i like that pink frame with bars by the tank 
u sould have big plans for 06 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

the bars on the pink frame is triple square twist fender brace welded on it but on the pic he have a tape on it for protect the chrome...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Oct 7 2005, 08:20 AM~3959189
> *dammmm fucing nice les boys
> 
> c tu le frame a myriam sa Dave
> 
> le frame des turtel hahahaha fuck  yé trop hot
> 
> jai hate de vous voir au scp les boys
> *


Oui, c'est le frame de Myriam que Judas a fait et que Big Timmay a peinturé...


----------



## killa lowrider

HEY HEY ESTI KE LUXURIOUS KILL DANS LES BIKES!!! fodrais avoir une règle que pour rentrer dans le club, avoir de base un frame custom !! chai pas car tout le monde a sa fake!!! :0 :0 hey judas ... po de pic du frame de mat car jpense ya juste son frame ke personne a vue encore!!!!!!!!!! COLISSE JUDASSSSSS :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 8 2005, 10:28 AM~3965550
> *HEY HEY ESTI KE LUXURIOUS KILL DANS LES BIKES!!! fodrais avoir une règle que pour rentrer dans le club, avoir de base un frame custom !! chai pas car tout le monde a sa fake!!! :0  :0  hey judas ... po de pic du frame de mat car jpense ya juste son frame ke personne a vue encore!!!!!!!!!! COLISSE JUDASSSSSS :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

nices bikes guys ,keep it up   :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Oct 7 2005, 07:19 AM~3958988
> *Here's another frame that was done for our youngest member...A girl, she's only 12...
> 
> 
> *



hey what did you guys use to do the black line in the letters ,,, because i'm practicing how to do air brushing like that


----------



## KILLAONEZ111

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 5 2005, 09:49 PM~3950846
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



beacuse i'm lookin at it to on this ninja turtle frame


----------



## rocawearlowrider

heey suuup allll I have pic of mine :biggrin: but the pic are not tha best :uh: 

Livin Life LuxuriouS



























...


----------



## rocawearlowrider

New pic...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

nice bike Mat...I like the frame :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

hey man how you put your picture?
i try but it's write: THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
Sorry, dynamic pages in the


----------



## PurpleLicious

damn mat you need new grips hahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Oct 8 2005, 07:34 PM~3967461
> *hey what did you guys use to do the black line in the letters ,,, because i'm practicing how to do air brushing like that
> *


You would have to ask BIG TIMMAY on here bro...


----------



## rocawearlowrider

Yeah steven i find some :biggrin: it will be ready for the SCP


----------



## low ben

my bike : 


http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0UwARA9IZFEb...539272848690999

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0UwAAANMZW0b...539273026475603

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0UwChAs0ZskT...539273158628565


http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0UwBfHc8ZQEX...539273300076155


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

SCP6 coming up real fast bros... :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

YEAH WHERE WE GONNA BE ??? SCP :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

good luck next year LUXURIOUS and congrats on a great year


----------



## low ben

thanks :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Oct 12 2005, 03:48 PM~3988467
> *SCP6 coming up real fast bros... :biggrin:
> *



will be there for sure!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 12 2005, 06:22 PM~3989567
> *good luck next year LUXURIOUS and congrats on a great year
> *


Thanks bro...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 12 2005, 05:22 PM~3989567
> *good luck next year LUXURIOUS and congrats on a great year
> *


yeah thanks!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some bikes from Luxurious Car and bike club at the roll in for a 3 day indoor show in Montreal this weekend...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

LuxuriouS B.C Montreal Chapter...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

my chopper at SCP6  



















me hahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## alex_low

fuck javai aps remarker t spike su t roue c malade


----------



## Judas Is Rising

héhé custom custom le gros...en passant tes venu au scp???


----------



## PurpleLicious

my bike at SCP6


----------



## CO-PILOT

wow


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Oct 17 2005, 09:03 PM~4019925
> *wow
> *



what that "wow"means???


----------



## CO-PILOT

gentil


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Oct 17 2005, 09:15 PM~4020026
> *gentil
> *



gentil :dunno: 

you mean nice lol


----------



## CO-PILOT

what that aint french


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Oct 17 2005, 09:29 PM~4020143
> *what that aint french
> *


yeah but gentil in french its for an personne lol


----------



## PurpleLicious

person**


----------



## CO-PILOT

my bad bro


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Oct 17 2005, 09:37 PM~4020199
> *my bad bro
> *


its ok lol Im not perfect in english too


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 17 2005, 10:38 PM~4020213
> *its ok lol Im not perfect in english too
> *


ta mèree.......


----------



## Judas Is Rising

nice pic gros... but the green on your fender is not the same on your bike haha joke :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 18 2005, 05:09 AM~4021415
> *ta mèree.......
> *


tagueule ak ma mere toi!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

My bike at this shooow tha was a very nice show :biggrin:  


























Hey Joe sseeeend moé des fucking pic de mon biike ak dé femmes...!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Oct 18 2005, 07:00 PM~4025724
> *My bike at this shooow tha was a very nice show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joe sseeeend moé des fucking pic de mon biike ak dé femmes...!
> *


ta mèreeeeee................. :twak:   :guns: :guns: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :machinegun: :machinegun: .......................


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some bikes at our latest show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Nice display...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

LuxuriouS B.C Montreal Chapter bike at the show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

More LuxuriouS...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

More to come tonight...


----------



## ozzylowrider

whats with the green bike, its different colours...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 19 2005, 07:00 AM~4029272
> *whats with the green bike, its different colours...
> *


the fender is not the same green because they are painted 4 month after the frame


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some of the LuxuriouS bikes at the show this weekend...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Judas' chopper bike from LuxuriouS B.C Montreal...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Killa Lowrider here and his bike from LuxuriouS B.C Montreal...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Low Ben here and his lowrider bike from Lux Bike Club Mtl...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Purplelishous and his bike from the Mtl Luxurious B.C...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Our newest member Jeff with his bike...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

nice pics Dave !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some pics of some bikes at our show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some more pics of the bikes at the show we attended last weekend...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Other LuxuriouS bikes at the show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some bikes from the other major car club in Montreal, Unusuals Car and Bike Club Montreal...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Oct 19 2005, 02:37 PM~4031647
> *the fender is not the same green because they are painted 4 month after the frame
> *


because YOUR momannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hahahahhahahahahaha!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some bike frame that Judas built...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

Dan's Braindead bike I've built in an other angle


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Looking good Judas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some other bikes from LuxuriouS Bike Club Montreal. Remember most of those kids had standard looking lowrider bikes last year...Amazing the improvement in one year only...


----------



## PurpleLicious

LUXURIOUS BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzylowrider

PurpleLicious post up some build up pic of your frame


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Billy

new page :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 24 2005, 12:32 AM~4059128
> *PurpleLicious post up some build up pic of your frame
> *



I have to scan somes ... Ill try to do that this week


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey big Dave Ill start my display soon!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 25 2005, 07:48 PM~4071117
> *hey big Dave Ill start my display soon!
> *


niceee Steven!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 25 2005, 09:48 PM~4071117
> *hey big Dave Ill start my display soon!
> *


?????? lollll....???? picture....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 25 2005, 08:48 PM~4071117
> *hey big Dave Ill start my display soon!
> *


I love the sound of that!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 26 2005, 02:26 PM~4076106
> *?????? lollll....???? picture....
> *


jai di jvai le comencer bientot...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

ouais moé too mais apres noel lool moé pi Dan lanné prochaine sa va etre foooouuuuu!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Oct 27 2005, 01:18 PM~4083027
> *ouais moé too mais apres noel lool moé pi Dan lanné prochaine sa va etre foooouuuuu!
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## eric ramos

man i love ur bikes espeacialy purpules and killa lowriders


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yeah ...do you want a custom frame? I'm the builder of Killa Lowrider's frame lool :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

yea ive ased u before hahah 
but if u lived in the states man i would sendd u them


----------



## Judas Is Rising

ooh I remember that lool scuse me man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy

:thumbsup: nice work guys and girls :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

thanks man!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

ok ok look my new project ..I began it in Mars '05 and it is ready for the paint now  

-Custom Frame
-Custom Springer Semi Square Twist Fork
-Custom Tank(but is not in the pic lol)
-Custom Fender

And To Come...

-Custom Wheels
-Custom Handlebars
-Custom Sprocket
-Custom Pedals
-Custom Paint














































WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK??? :biggrin:


----------



## Ryan K

Judas that chopper is fucking siiiiiiccckkk man


----------



## ozzylowrider

dam thats nice, i was thinkin of doin a chopper next..


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 8 2005, 08:51 PM~4167520
> *Judas that chopper is fucking siiiiiiccckkk man
> *


thanks man after 9 month he is now ready for the paint I'm so happy :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 8 2005, 09:05 PM~4167662
> *dam thats nice, i was thinkin of doin a chopper next..
> *


thanks bro  ... a chopper cost much money to make :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

hey hey LOOKKKKKKKK ALL THE BIKE I had in my life!!! :biggrin:  THE FIRST ONE TO THE LAST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

nice work fellas.. lookin good..


----------



## Judas Is Rising

haha money money!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 8 2005, 10:13 PM~4167166
> *
> ok ok look my new project ..I began it in Mars '05 and it is ready for  the paint now
> 
> -Custom Frame
> -Custom Springer Semi Square Twist Fork
> -Custom Tank(but is not in the pic lol)
> -Custom Fender
> 
> And To Come...
> 
> -Custom Wheels
> -Custom Handlebars
> -Custom Sprocket
> -Custom Pedals
> -Custom Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK??? :biggrin:
> *


TAKE PICTURE ABOUT ALL MANNNNNNNNNN COME ON JUDASSSS!!!!
PREND DES PIC DE TOUTE SA JUDAS JVEUX VOIR SURTOUT LES WHEEL


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yeah I don't have digital camera to take recent pics


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 9 2005, 05:55 PM~4173602
> *yeah I don't have digital camera to take recent pics
> *


your best friend dan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 8 2005, 09:13 PM~4167166
> *
> ok ok look my new project ..I began it in Mars '05 and it is ready for  the paint now
> 
> -Custom Frame
> -Custom Springer Semi Square Twist Fork
> -Custom Tank(but is not in the pic lol)
> -Custom Fender
> 
> And To Come...
> 
> -Custom Wheels
> -Custom Handlebars
> -Custom Sprocket
> -Custom Pedals
> -Custom Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK??? :biggrin:
> *


Damn that chopper is gonna be bad ass when it's all done...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 8 2005, 07:13 PM~4167166
> *
> ok ok look my new project ..I began it in Mars '05 and it is ready for  the paint now
> 
> -Custom Frame
> -Custom Springer Semi Square Twist Fork
> -Custom Tank(but is not in the pic lol)
> -Custom Fender
> 
> And To Come...
> 
> -Custom Wheels
> -Custom Handlebars
> -Custom Sprocket
> -Custom Pedals
> -Custom Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK??? :biggrin:
> *


Whats up with the red frame in the back ground? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 9 2005, 03:42 PM~4173508
> *hey hey LOOKKKKKKKK ALL THE BIKE I had in my life!!! :biggrin:   THE FIRST ONE TO THE LAST ONE  :biggrin:
> *


damn 
i envy you :angry: 
but what happened to the girl bike it was clean ass fuck 
u have had so many damn bikes


----------



## Judas Is Rising

socios b.c. prez >>> the red frame is now "Joe MoNeEeY" :


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 9 2005, 09:11 PM~4175834
> *Damn that chopper is gonna be bad ass when it's all done...
> *


oh yeah Dave!


----------



## low ben

very nice chopper Judas!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 10 2005, 12:50 PM~4180018
> *socios b.c. prez >>> the red frame is now "Joe MoNeEeY" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

tu t finalement decidé dles post judas


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 10 2005, 05:50 PM~4181775
> *tu t finalement decidé dles post judas
> *


yess mon gars!


----------



## EL TARASCO

looking good guys :thumbsup: makin me happy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## I-beam

new page


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 11 2005, 03:13 PM~4187564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these bikes are in our club?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 11 2005, 10:17 PM~4189807
> *these bikes are in our club?
> *


The first one is but the other ones are not...I'm just showing some bikes from Montreal in general...I posted all the bikes from the club already...  :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

My man Judas you got some motha fuckin talent my friend! Fitto ta la competition qu'arrive! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Nov 11 2005, 09:27 PM~4189883
> *My man Judas you got some motha fuckin talent my friend! Fitto ta la competition qu'arrive!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


héhé merci mon Brandon!  attend de voir la peinture de mon chopper :0 :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 11 2005, 09:21 PM~4189845
> *The first one is but the other ones are not...I'm just showing some bikes from Montreal in general...I posted all the bikes from the club already...   :biggrin:
> *


the rules is not to have a custom frame in the club?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 11 2005, 10:58 PM~4190091
> *the rules is not to have a custom frame in the club?
> *


Yes it is for the new members. The old members will have to get one done too though but I have to talk about all this at the next meeting on friday young Judas...  :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Purplelishious before he got his new custom frame...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 12 2005, 08:51 PM~4194706
> *Yes it is for the new members. The old members will have to get one done too though but I have to talk about all this at the next meeting on friday young Judas...   :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


aaaaaah that's good Dave


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 13 2005, 12:34 PM~4196773
> *
> 
> 
> *



I have to chrome mine soon


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Maverick

Bikes are lookin good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Nov 14 2005, 09:08 AM~4201622
> *Bikes are lookin good
> *


On behalf of our kids and bike club, thanks Mav...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 9 2005, 11:22 PM~4175903
> *damn
> i envy you  :angry:
> but what happened to the girl bike it was clean ass fuck
> u have had so many damn bikes
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: the purple one ... :tears: :tears: I take this bike to do a destroy ride.... HAHAHAHAHA forget this frame because now its not clean


----------



## DIPITLOW

yoooooo sick bikes reppin CANADA.... if your lookin for members CHECK ME OR PM ME


----------



## Judas Is Rising

Hi man , the rules for the new members is a custom frame...not classic frame....
and our chapter is located in Montreal..


----------



## PurpleLicious

province of quebec dude and you needs some parts that they are not stock...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 20 2005, 09:39 PM~4246229
> *province of quebec dude and you needs some parts that they are not stock...
> *


you too Steven :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 21 2005, 01:51 PM~4249248
> *you too Steven  :biggrin:
> *


hum my wheels are not stock my c/c is not my forks is not my pedals are not and I have some accessorie so SHUT THE HELL up JUDAS :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 21 2005, 04:01 PM~4250504
> *hum my wheels are not stock my c/c is not my forks is not my pedals are not and I have some accessorie so SHUT THE HELL up JUDAS :biggrin:
> *


but is not custom ooooohhhhhhhh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 21 2005, 06:40 PM~4251132
> *but is not custom ooooohhhhhhhh!!! :biggrin:
> *



but its not stock!!!! ooohhhhhhh!!! :angry:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 21 2005, 08:24 PM~4252319
> *but its not stock!!!! ooohhhhhhh!!! :angry:
> *


mais sa sort de compagnie comme sa oooohhhhhhhhh!!! (chavais pas ldire en anglais LOL)


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 21 2005, 09:29 PM~4252365
> *mais sa sort de compagnie comme sa oooohhhhhhhhh!!! (chavais pas ldire en anglais LOL)
> *


haha looser, my seat is custom :roflmao:


----------



## EL TARASCO

guys are doin good up there in the bike club :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 21 2005, 09:32 PM~4252390
> *guys  are  doin  good  up there in the  bike  club  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx !!!

we have some new project me and judas for next season it's gonna be crazy!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 21 2005, 08:31 PM~4252382
> *haha looser, my seat is custom :roflmao:
> *


just this... :thumbsdown: :biggrin:  haha


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 21 2005, 08:34 PM~4252410
> *thx !!!
> 
> we have some new project me and judas for next season it's gonna be crazy!
> *


oh yeah fucking crazy!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 21 2005, 09:37 PM~4252443
> *just this...  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:    haha
> *


my frame and ..... aaahh fuck that ok all my part are on the market :angry:


----------



## EL TARASCO

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 21 2005, 09:34 PM~4252410
> *thx !!!
> 
> we have some new project me and judas for next season it's gonna be crazy!
> *


right on  maybe if all goes good down here i ll take a trip in august up there


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 21 2005, 09:39 PM~4252473
> *right on    maybe  if all goes  good  down here i ll take a trip in august  up there
> *



NICE :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 21 2005, 09:39 PM~4252473
> *right on    maybe  if all goes  good  down here i ll take a trip in august  up there
> *


Yeah right Benny... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 22 2005, 06:41 PM~4258382
> *Yeah right Benny... :uh:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## Maverick

Any bikes gonna make Indy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Nov 25 2005, 06:32 PM~4275915
> *Any bikes gonna make Indy?
> *


Maybe one...Joe Money might come down with his new trike he's building...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 25 2005, 08:59 PM~4276863
> *Maybe one...Joe Money might come down with his new trike he's building...
> *


hey Dave I'm going to start the paint of my new chopper tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 25 2005, 10:50 PM~4277157
> *hey Dave I'm going to start the paint of my new chopper tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


Nice Sam...Can't wait to see it bro...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

it's gonna be cool... with my House Of Kolor paint and flake


----------



## eric ramos

post pic of it


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 25 2005, 11:38 PM~4277671
> *post pic of it
> *


yeah when I will have some


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 26 2005, 12:35 AM~4277657
> *it's gonna be cool... with my House Of Kolor paint and flake
> *


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

it's gonna be crazy Judas :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Nov 26 2005, 07:20 AM~4278302
> *it's gonna be crazy Judas  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah tit Mat :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

new pic with my new frame


----------



## low_bike

low ben were u get that seat from bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Nov 27 2005, 01:52 PM~4285804
> *new pic with my new frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those rims look :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

nice bike killa it coming really clean 
oh and badass room


----------



## killa lowrider

HEY HEY THATS MY OLD FRAME NOW....ANOTHER ONE :tears: :angel: soo new custom will comming :biggrin: NICE BIKE BENNNN I love more now my frame with your part  keep up the work!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Make it happen LuxuriouS style Joe Money... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Keep this shit on top... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Nov 27 2005, 03:52 PM~4285804
> *new pic with my new frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yo ben put your fuckin banana seat man!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Life boys... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 28 2005, 10:53 PM~4295031
> *yo ben put your fuckin banana seat man!
> *


you are a crazy bitch!!! :0 :0 like that,is looking fucking more nice that with a banana seat mann!!!! ben are my idole!! hahahahaha dont stop the work on this bike bennnnn :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

Ben this seat look fucking gay on your bike LOL put your "siege banane" hahaha or buy my square twist seat :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 29 2005, 08:33 AM~4297408
> *Ben this seat look fucking gay on your bike LOL put your "siege banane" hahaha or buy my square twist seat :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

anyone in the neighbourhoods of Montreal want this stuff? I sell this:

purple frame and purple 5 button seat: 80$ Can
steering wheel chain: 50$ Can
fork support bar square twist: 35$ Can
Square Twist Seat Pan : 70$ Can
handlebar square twist : 60$ Can


----------



## Judas Is Rising

fucking computer.....


----------



## Judas Is Rising

DAMN!!

and this handlebar


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 29 2005, 07:33 AM~4297408
> *Ben this seat look fucking gay on your bike LOL put your "siege banane" hahaha or buy my square twist seat :biggrin:
> *


i will try with my other seat this week end


----------



## Judas Is Rising

sweeet! :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

lol yeah but i love the cruiser seat..


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yeah but you are fucking "proche" of the handlebar LOL


----------



## low ben

yeah lol FUCKING proche lol :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

haha yeah Judas we see how you are good in english  :biggrin: :uh: loll nice ride ben its looking good like this with the cruiser seat but maybe with the banana seat will look more gooood :biggrin: and Judas I cant wait to see your fucking chopper maaaan :twak: :banghead:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Nov 29 2005, 06:31 PM~4301807
> *haha yeah Judas we see how you are good in english    :biggrin:  :uh:  loll nice ride ben its looking good like this with the cruiser seat but maybe with the banana seat will look more gooood :biggrin: and Judas I cant wait to see your fucking chopper maaaan :twak:  :banghead:
> *



tit Mat... I have finish my primer today and my gold metal flake base!!!! it's look so crazy DAMNN I love my fucking color shitttt is sooo fucking beautiful!!!! tomorrow I'm going to paint the Judas Priest grafic on my frame    !!!!!!!!11


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 29 2005, 08:33 AM~4297408
> *Ben this seat look fucking gay on your bike LOL put your "siege banane" hahaha or buy my square twist seat :biggrin:
> *



yeah !!! I agree with you!!!

We reconnizing real artist!!!!!



Put your fucking BAnana seat bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

i will put it this week end :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

NO NOW :biggrin: Joke bro but listen to Judas he's like your mom :uh: so put yo fucking banana seat hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

bitchhhhhh..........  :biggrin: I pay for my hydraulics kit now and I will buy the trike kit from bones collector!...and in few days,I will choose the color for my bike...I want a red like that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 30 2005, 10:13 PM~4311407
> *JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You crazy :uh: lollll

Man that color look sweet...! I can't wait to see yo'fucking trike man


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 1 2005, 05:38 PM~4316843
> *You crazy  :uh:  lollll
> 
> Man that color look sweet...! I can't wait to see yo'fucking trike man
> *


you forgot "BASTARD" tit Mat LOOL!!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 1 2005, 06:07 PM~4317133
> *you forgot "BASTARD" tit Mat LOOL!!
> *



OH SORRY..! :biggrin: 



YOU CRAZY BASTARD :roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini

hey judas and recent pics of your chopper???
that thing is bad ass


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Dec 1 2005, 06:38 PM~4317301
> *hey judas and recent pics of your chopper???
> that thing is bad ass
> *


yeah sooon hehe sorry I don't have recent pics, but the painting is finishing soon...she cost more expensive than envisaged... in all over 670$CAN  :banghead:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

that's why I sell a couple of pieces haha


----------



## AutoMini

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 1 2005, 06:47 PM~4317356
> *yeah sooon hehe sorry I don't have recent pics, but the painting is finishing soon...she cost more expensive than envisaged... in all over 670$CAN    :banghead:
> *


just for the paint? :0


----------



## _|¤|<€®

CRISS YER 3 HEURE 11 DU MATIN PIS JER RIEN A FAIRE JVIENS DFAIRE LE TOPIC AU COMPLET PHRASE APRES PHRASE PIS LA BIN YA PAS UNE SEUL PIC DES CUSTOM WHEELS A JUDAS FACK JVA VOUS EN CRISSER UNE POUR VOUS MES PTITS AMI  


LuXuRioUs MoNtReAl ChApTeR BaBy :biggrin: 144SPOKE 4 1/2'' - 20'' rims


----------



## _|¤|<€®

salle forum con ..


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 2 2005, 01:17 AM~4319480
> *salle forum con ..
> *



hahahah :roflmao:


----------



## _|¤|<€®

the complete bike (judas ride'S)


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 2 2005, 03:17 AM~4319480
> *salle forum con ..
> *


this rim is so sweet!!! keep up the work judas!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 2 2005, 02:17 AM~4319480
> *salle forum con ..
> *



its the big back wheel? :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 2 2005, 11:19 AM~4321456
> *its the big back wheel? :0
> *


yeaaaaah


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Dec 1 2005, 09:04 PM~4318111
> *just for the paint? :0
> *


yeah...but it's gonna be very nice :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

yah I see Ben's bike with the banana seat and its not famous the green of the seat is not the same as the frame.... :roflmao:


----------



## low ben

:biggrin: ah ah ah !! i don't love my bike with the banana seat lol the picture is not good too :0 

fucking nice chopper Judas!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 1 2005, 06:38 PM~4316843
> *You crazy  :uh:  lollll
> 
> Man that color look sweet...! I can't wait to see yo'fucking trike man
> *


Yes I am... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 2 2005, 07:38 PM~4325081
> *:biggrin:  ah ah ah !! i don't love my bike with the banana seat lol the picture is not good too :0
> 
> fucking nice chopper Judas!!!
> *


Are you crazy It's fuckin better what the fuck about the green ... green its green we dont care about "Its not the same green" :angry: 

the other seat did'nt fit better with the bike so.... :thumbsdown: 

I think the banana seat look better!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 2 2005, 06:38 PM~4325081
> *:biggrin:  ah ah ah !! i don't love my bike with the banana seat lol the picture is not good too :0
> 
> fucking nice chopper Judas!!!
> *


thanks big Ben! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

yo sam you agree with who ..those fool 

or me with the banana seat...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

it's 3:32 o' clock and I have just finished my paint of my chopper and is so crazy dammmn!! I put the clear in a few days...and pics coming soon!!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

yeah I know that the cruiser seat is not the best ever cause its to near the handlebar but do something like judas did on his lowrider when he have a cruiser seat its gonna be more nice ...!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

You guys are doing great...We will show beautiful bikes in shows and events in 2006...Keep up the good work guys!!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 2 2005, 09:08 PM~4325935
> *yo sam you agree with who ..those fool
> 
> or me with the banana seat...
> *


 with you Steven


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 3 2005, 11:10 PM~4331896
> *You guys are doing great...We will show beautiful bikes in shows and events in 2006...Keep up the good work guys!!!!
> *


oh yeah that's true Dave


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

hey Judas did you custom made those forks our did you buyed them some were and if so were? tight chopper


----------



## MR X

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 2 2005, 07:03 PM~4321349
> *the complete bike (judas ride'S)
> *


nice chopper :cheesy: :cheesy: very good work!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Dec 3 2005, 11:46 PM~4332056
> *hey Judas did you custom made those forks our did you buyed them some were and if so were? tight chopper
> *


yeah I have made the fork


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Dec 4 2005, 06:49 AM~4333067
> *nice chopper :cheesy:  :cheesy: very good work!!!
> *


merci mec  

thanks man ..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 4 2005, 12:25 AM~4331974
> *oh yeah that's true Dave
> *


Damn straight bro...


----------



## PurpleLicious

yo big judas cant wait to see those picture man!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 4 2005, 10:58 PM~4337144
> *yo big judas cant wait to see those picture man!
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 4 2005, 11:01 PM~4337169
> *
> *



and what up for you big D :worship:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 4 2005, 09:58 PM~4337144
> *yo big judas cant wait to see those picture man!
> *


sooon little Steven :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 4 2005, 11:19 PM~4337277
> *sooon little Steven :biggrin:
> *


hey dude Im like 1 feet taller then you!!! :uh: 

and comon post me those fuckin pictures !!!!! :angry:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 5 2005, 04:00 PM~4342072
> *hey dude Im like 1 feet taller then you!!! :uh:
> 
> and comon post me those fuckin pictures !!!!! :angry:
> *


haha yeah but I'm over 1 year old more you... :biggrin: 

la jattend juste que Big-D se connecte pour ki menvoi les photo spu dma faute hahaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 4 2005, 11:03 PM~4337180
> *and what up for you big D  :worship:
> *


What's up Steven and Judas... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 5 2005, 06:40 PM~4342885
> *haha yeah but I'm  over 1 year old more you... :biggrin:
> 
> la jattend juste que Big-D se connecte pour ki menvoi les photo spu dma faute hahaa
> *



I wait I wait!!! :angry:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 5 2005, 09:02 PM~4344143
> *What's up Steven and Judas... :biggrin:
> *


Hi Dave!!  

Steven I know my too I wait haha


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 6 2005, 01:08 PM~4348663
> *Hi Dave!!
> 
> Steven I know my too I wait haha
> *


Me too I wait hahahah don't forgot tha fucking tit mat :biggrin: YEAH


----------



## PurpleLicious

now its tomorow and I want those fuckin picture!


----------



## AutoMini

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 6 2005, 03:36 PM~4349695
> *now its tomorow and I want those fuckin picture!
> *


 :biggrin: yeah me 2!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Dec 6 2005, 04:09 PM~4349942
> *:biggrin: yeah me 2!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


dammnn :0 my chopper if waited until that?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 6 2005, 09:52 PM~4351763
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 6 2005, 08:15 PM~4351089
> *dammnn  :0  my chopper if waited until that?
> *



yeah that much :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

oh sweeet hahaha


----------



## low ben

fucking nice!!!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 6 2005, 08:52 PM~4351763
> *:biggrin:
> *



nice bro...!  

where's the one for Montreal...? :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

in San Jose :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## low ben

my friend will make one for me


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 8 2005, 07:32 PM~4367862
> *my friend will make one for me
> *


friend??? you have friend... YOU??? :roflmao: 



Joke bro haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Let's keep this thread on top... :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831




----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 8 2005, 07:32 PM~4367862
> *my friend will make one for me
> *


BRAVO


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 8 2005, 08:32 PM~4367862
> *my friend will make one for me
> *


Im sure that you gonna suck his dick for that :rofl:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

HA HAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 9 2005, 03:59 PM~4373118
> *Im sure that you gonna suck his dick for that  :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 9 2005, 02:59 PM~4373118
> *Im sure that you gonna suck his dick for that  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 9 2005, 02:59 PM~4373118
> *Im sure that you gonna suck his dick for that  :rofl:
> *


damn we are off topic :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Montreal Lux trike...  The guy to beat up here...So come on other Lux bros, get your move on... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

my chopper in process is going to beat this trike hehe :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

but the other members do not seem to work on their bikes... :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 9 2005, 10:36 PM~4375636
> *my chopper in process is going to beat this trike hehe  :biggrin:
> *


I love hearing about this Judas...  Only gonna make us stronger and better...Let's show our stuff next year...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 9 2005, 10:41 PM~4375666
> *but the other members do not seem to work on their bikes... :angry:
> *


They better get going bro if they want to beat Ti-Mike next year...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yeah add more stuff on your bikes guys or change the frame for the new year :biggrin: haha


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

Even though it gets pretty cold up here in the winter time, I must say: we DO create some HOT looking bikes north of the border!, LET 'S HEAR IT FOR CANADA...... uffin: 

I'm from ontario myself, are there any shows comming up in the montreal area. I would love to get into some show action with you guys with my bikes.  Let me know of any upcoming show info :thumbsup:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2005, 09:12 AM~4378332
> *Even though it gets pretty cold up here in the winter time, I must say: we DO create some HOT looking bikes north of the border!,  LET 'S HEAR IT FOR CANADA...... uffin:
> 
> I'm from ontario myself, are there any shows comming up in the montreal area. I would love to get into some show action with you guys with my bikes.  Let me know of any upcoming show info :thumbsup:
> *


You're bike is crazy maan..! good job..


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 10 2005, 12:00 PM~4378468
> *You're bike is crazy maan..! good job..
> *


 Thanks bro! uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2005, 10:12 AM~4378332
> *Even though it gets pretty cold up here in the winter time, I must say: we DO create some HOT looking bikes north of the border!,  LET 'S HEAR IT FOR CANADA...... uffin:
> 
> I'm from ontario myself, are there any shows comming up in the montreal area. I would love to get into some show action with you guys with my bikes.  Let me know of any upcoming show info :thumbsup:
> *


Nice looking bike bro...Bad ass!!!  We'll let you know of up coming shows up here when we get the dates for next season bro...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 10 2005, 01:17 PM~4378736
> *Nice looking bike bro...Bad ass!!!   We'll let you know of up coming shows up here when we get the dates for next season bro...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, appreciate it!, looking forward to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2005, 10:12 AM~4378332
> *Even though it gets pretty cold up here in the winter time, I must say: we DO create some HOT looking bikes north of the border!,  LET 'S HEAR IT FOR CANADA...... uffin:
> 
> I'm from ontario myself, are there any shows comming up in the montreal area. I would love to get into some show action with you guys with my bikes.  Let me know of any upcoming show info :thumbsup:
> *



i agree with that :thumbsup:


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

About how many members is there in the MTL chapter at the momment?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2005, 01:09 PM~4378951
> *About how many members is there in the MTL chapter at the momment?
> *


25 total with the ones on probation...11 car club members and 14 bike members...


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 10 2005, 03:28 PM~4379231
> *25 total with the ones on probation...11 car club members and 14 bike members...
> *


Cool .....and growing in numbers I bet.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2005, 02:32 PM~4379246
> *Cool .....and growing in numbers I bet.
> *


We have new rules for the bike club bro...You need good quality after market parts and a custom frame to come in the club if not we would have 50 members in the bike club...Quality over quantity... :biggrin:


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 10 2005, 03:34 PM~4379257
> *We have new rules for the bike club bro...You need good quality after market parts and a custom frame to come in the club if not we would have 50 members in the bike club...Quality over quantity... :biggrin:
> *


I agree completly, that's the only way I like doing things :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2005, 02:39 PM~4379269
> *I agree completly, that's the only way I like doing things :thumbsup:
> *


Are you in a club too in Ontario bro?


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

No , no affiliations yet but I want to get involved in the scene in a more direct way(meeting bike builders, participating in shows/events, promoting my bikes etc) to contribute to the kustom bike movement .

Even though the bikes I have done so far are not what would be considered by some to be traditional lowriders, but I think the technics,effort and commitment to the art of buiding these bikes are very similar. For me it's all about the pride of creating something special and original! uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2005, 03:01 PM~4379355
> *No , no affiliations yet but I want to get involved in the scene in a more direct way(meeting bike builders, participating in shows/events, promoting my bikes etc) to contribute to the kustom bike movement .
> 
> Even though the bikes I have done so far are not what would be considered by some to be traditional lowriders, but I think the technics,effort and commitment to the art of buiding these bikes are very similar. For me  it's all about the pride of creating something special and original! uffin:
> *


Damn straight man...This shit is growing fast bro and it's nice to see another guy like you wanting to be involved in shows and meeting people...Really nice to see and I can't wait to see your bike in person man...   I know most of the club will be at Scrape next year...


----------



## MRCOGNITO1

:0 I FOUND THIS


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

Cool man, keep us posted on upcoming events looking forward to taking part


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MRCOGNITO1_@Dec 10 2005, 03:21 PM~4379433
> *:0   I  FOUND THIS
> *


There are kids on that thread MRCOGNITO1 and this is not related to lowrider bikes... :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2005, 03:22 PM~4379440
> *Cool man, keep us posted on upcoming events looking forward to taking part
> *


You know it brother...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 10 2005, 02:27 PM~4379466
> *There are kids on that thread MRCOGNITO1 and this is not related to lowrider bikes... :angry:
> *


 but it's nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 10 2005, 10:27 PM~4381207
> *but it's nice
> *


Yes it is... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hahahaha


----------



## rocawearlowrider

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 9 2005, 10:29 PM~4375601
> *Montreal Lux trike...   The guy to beat up here...So come on other Lux bros, get your move on... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



I have some nice idea but im not sure that Im gonna do it ... :uh: 
because I want to switch to cars soon :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 11 2005, 06:33 PM~4384686
> *I have some nice idea but im not sure that Im gonna do it ... :uh:
> because I want to switch to cars soon  :biggrin:
> *


Cars will cost you so much more...Just work on your bike bro because you have plenty of time for cars bro...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 11 2005, 05:33 PM~4384686
> *I have some nice idea but im not sure that Im gonna do it ... :uh:
> because I want to switch to cars soon  :biggrin:
> *


yeah put custom parts on your bike Steven :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

i found this on my computer :biggrin: mrry christmas guys


----------



## Judas Is Rising

ummmmmmmmmhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 11 2005, 07:10 PM~4384823
> *Cars will cost you so much more...Just work on your bike bro because you have plenty of time for cars bro...
> :thumbsup:
> *


ouais mais les char c plus a long terme


----------



## Judas Is Rising

fais les deux grooos met du cahs sur ton bike pi ton futur char  haha


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 11 2005, 07:16 PM~4384849
> *yeah put custom parts on your bike Steven :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cost a lot of money man!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

I know... :cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Judas when will we get to see a picture of your chopper?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

soon..scuse me for waiting


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 11 2005, 09:06 PM~4385658
> *soon..scuse me for waiting
> *



yeah be sorry .. :angry:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

wait man waaaaait haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

What's up guys... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

supppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Future Lux bike :biggrin: This is one of the bikes reppin in the NEW Indiana Chapter..... :biggrin: My son has a bike too...i just got to get some new pics of it.


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Dec 13 2005, 11:18 AM~4395049
> *Future Lux bike :biggrin:  This is one of the bikes reppin in the NEW Indiana Chapter..... :biggrin: My son has a bike  too...i just got to get some new pics of it.
> *


for real :0 :0 nice!


----------



## MR X

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 13 2005, 09:27 PM~4396857
> *for real  :0  :0  nice!
> *


alors les photos???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Dec 13 2005, 04:28 PM~4397577
> *alors les photos???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


umh des photos de quoi?


----------



## MR X

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 13 2005, 10:37 PM~4397682
> *umh des photos de quoi?
> *


de la peinture de ton chopper pardi   je peux plus attendre :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

aaah haha bientot mon gars


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Dec 13 2005, 09:18 AM~4395049
> *Future Lux bike :biggrin:  This is one of the bikes reppin in the NEW Indiana Chapter..... :biggrin: My son has a bike  too...i just got to get some new pics of it.
> *


very nice!!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Thanks


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Dec 13 2005, 09:18 AM~4395049
> *Future Lux bike :biggrin:  This is one of the bikes reppin in the NEW Indiana Chapter..... :biggrin: My son has a bike  too...i just got to get some new pics of it.
> *



Nice ride maan :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 13 2005, 05:32 PM~4398254
> *Nice ride maan :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks gonna be Reppin Lux hard next year no doubt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Dec 13 2005, 10:18 AM~4395049
> *Future Lux bike :biggrin:  This is one of the bikes reppin in the NEW Indiana Chapter..... :biggrin: My son has a bike  too...i just got to get some new pics of it.
> *


Looking good Jerry...Can't wait to see all of you guys at Indy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Dec 13 2005, 11:18 AM~4395049
> *Future Lux bike :biggrin:  This is one of the bikes reppin in the NEW Indiana Chapter..... :biggrin: My son has a bike  too...i just got to get some new pics of it.
> *


 :worship: :worship: CRAZYY BROO nice welcom to the big family :biggrin: post some picture about your bike and about the other bike that will be in the club with you


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 14 2005, 12:40 AM~4401462
> *:worship:  :worship: CRAZYY BROO nice welcom to the big family  :biggrin:  post some picture about your bike and about the other bike that will be in the club with you
> *


no problem....i need to get new pics of my sons bike cause he has so many new parts and more coming. ANd dont mind the old plaque  got a new one coming in 90 days..


----------



## Judas Is Rising

woah your steering wheel is very sic! who make them?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 14 2005, 03:25 PM~4404865
> *woah your steering wheel is very sic! who make them?
> *


Woody hes on here...i have the only 2 he ever made like em.....hes an awesome welder and twist master


----------



## Judas Is Rising

ah thanks , because I very like it damn it's so nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Dec 14 2005, 10:50 AM~4403295
> *no problem....i need to get new pics of my sons bike cause he has so  many new parts and more coming. ANd dont mind the old plaque    got a new one coming in 90 days..
> *



Looking real nice Jerry...


----------



## low ben

hey happy birthday Dave!!!


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2005, 05:01 PM~4379355
> *No , no affiliations yet but I want to get involved in the scene in a more direct way(meeting bike builders, participating in shows/events, promoting my bikes etc) to contribute to the kustom bike movement .
> 
> Even though the bikes I have done so far are not what would be considered by some to be traditional lowriders, but I think the technics,effort and commitment to the art of buiding these bikes are very similar. For me  it's all about the pride of creating something special and original! uffin:
> *



What part of Ontario Do u live in???


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 15 2005, 04:48 PM~4412438
> *hey happy birthday Dave!!!
> *


oh Dave it's your birthday today??


----------



## Judas Is Rising

it's not a lowrider bike but look the electric guitar which I build for a friend :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

Damn I'm so stupid i forgot the pics... :uh:


----------



## AutoMini

man where ur chopper!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 14 2005, 10:50 PM~4408007
> *Looking real nice Jerry...
> *


Thanks alot Dave :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 15 2005, 07:35 PM~4413938
> *Damn I'm so stupid i forgot the pics... :uh:
> *


Holy shit thats nice...i play guitar too...i have Les Paul Gold top and a Fender Fatt strat......

Damn im digging that big time..make me one, lol


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Dec 15 2005, 08:27 PM~4414255
> *Holy shit thats nice...i play guitar too...i have Les Paul Gold top and a Fender Fatt strat......
> 
> Damn im digging that big time..make me one, lol
> *


no problems haha


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Dec 15 2005, 07:50 PM~4414040
> *man where ur chopper!
> *


umh I'm going to post pics tomorrow...today...NOW ! haha


----------



## Judas Is Rising

ok look my paint :0 :0 :0  and tell me what you think :biggrin: 










....GOLD FLAKE COAT  




























....ROOT BEER COAT  :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

on these pics he doesn't have clear coat :biggrin: but I'm going to post them with the pinstiping going finish :cheesy:


----------



## mtl city

looks very very crazy judas


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

PUTTING IT DOWN LUXURIOUS STYLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Dec 15 2005, 09:20 PM~4414653
> *looks very very crazy judas
> *


thanks man!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2005, 09:22 PM~4414664
> *PUTTING IT DOWN LUXURIOUS STYLE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: I'm so happy of the result man ... LUXURIOUS YEAAAAH!!


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

Tabarnack Judas! L'chopper y ROCK en sibouair!!!! Way to go MAN!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 15 2005, 07:25 PM~4414697
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: I'm so happy of the result man ... LUXURIOUS YEAAAAH!!
> *


WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE FINISHED


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 09:25 PM~4414701
> *Tabarnack Judas! L'chopper y ROCK  en sibouair!!!! Way to go MAN!
> *


 :0 :0 you speak french man :cheesy: thanks man!!! When my bike going finish I'm gonna take pics of it and send to you for your website


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

Bin oui osti.....lol Get her done!!!! send them on...cant wait to see the finished product :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

dammmmmmmmmmmmm

this is very very nice and sweet boyss


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2005, 09:27 PM~4414712
> *WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE FINISHED
> *


when I'm going receive my parts from chrome shop :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 09:34 PM~4414780
> *Bin oui osti.....lol Get her done!!!! send them on...cant wait to see the finished product :thumbsup:
> *


haha cool je savais pas que tu parlais français j'ai telement de la misère a parler anglais s'est effrayant haha :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 15 2005, 09:34 PM~4414781
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> this is very very nice and sweet boyss
> *


thanks Alex  and your custom frame is going to be finished soon?


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

[haha cool je savais pas que tu parlais français j'ai telement de la misère a parler anglais s'est effrayant haha ] 
On t'comprend bien quand meme. ART is a universal language


----------



## Jodoka

vraiment nice ton chopper


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 09:39 PM~4414836
> *[haha cool je savais pas que tu parlais français j'ai telement de la misère a parler anglais s'est effrayant haha ]
> On t'comprend bien quand meme. ART is a universal language
> *


ah c'est parfais comme sa alors  je voulais savoir envrion combien de chopper et/ou lowrider as-tu fais jusqu'a présent?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Dec 15 2005, 09:43 PM~4414869
> *vraiment nice ton chopper
> *


merci mon joe!


----------



## AutoMini

nice judas!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Dec 15 2005, 09:52 PM~4414947
> *nice judas!
> *


thanks are you happy now haha??


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 15 2005, 09:45 PM~4414893
> *ah c'est parfais comme sa alors  je voulais savoir envrion combien de chopper et/ou lowrider as-tu fais jusqu'a présent?
> *


J'en n'ai fait plusieur quand j'etais plus jeune....les annee 80 :ugh: j'ai jouer avec des char de drag/rue pour plusieurs annees apres ca. Cette annee j'ai recommencer a n'en construire, 6 custom depuis l'ete derniere. Le chopper RADIUS est le dernier que j'ai fait.


----------



## mtl city

nice


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 09:57 PM~4414995
> *J'en n'ai fait plusieur quand j'etais plus jeune....les annee 80 :ugh: j'ai jouer avec des char de drag/rue pour plusieurs annees apres ca. Cette annee j'ai recommencer a n'en construire, 6 custom depuis l'ete  derniere. Le chopper RADIUS est le dernier que j'ai fait.
> *


ah cool ouais moi aussi j'aime bien les vieux muscle cars de drag et tout j'aimerais bien me payer un petit Challenger '70 un jour haha... ah ouais le Radius est vraiment beau je trouve qu'il a quelque point en comment avec le mien, combien de temps ça t'as pris a le construire?


----------



## AutoMini

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 15 2005, 07:53 PM~4414964
> *thanks are you happy now haha??
> *


 :biggrin: yeah! :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Dec 15 2005, 10:05 PM~4415053
> *:biggrin:  yeah! :cheesy:
> *


nice man haha


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 15 2005, 10:03 PM~4415035
> *ah cool ouais moi aussi j'aime bien les vieux muscle cars de drag et tout j'aimerais bien me payer un petit Challenger '70 un jour haha... ah ouais le Radius est vraiment beau je trouve qu'il a quelque point en comment avec le mien, combien de temps ça t'as pris a le construire?
> *


Environ 150 hrs plus ou moins sur le RADIUS, un de mes chum avais un BARACUDA 70 avec un 440 gros block, lime green avec les cotee noir mat. :biggrin: Il le plantee dans un arbre de racculon a 100 mph :tears:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 10:10 PM~4415096
> *Environ 150 hrs plus ou moins sur le RADIUS, un de mes chum avais un BARACUDA 70 avec un 440 gros block, lime green avec les cotee noir mat. :biggrin: Il le plantee dans un arbre de racculon a 100 mph :tears:
> *


ah sa n'a pas prit beaucoup de temps a les faire quand même le mien sa fais environ 10 mois que je travaille dessus...ses sur jai fais quelque autres frame entre temps et mon age aussi me permet pas toujour de travailler la dessus car je suis encore aux études :biggrin: 

tu es pas sérieux mon gars caliss ton chum devais pleurer quand il l'a planté!! j'en ai presque des remords!


----------



## _|¤|<€®

sti on travaille bin  aahha jniaise gros tu fait dla bonne job continue dmeme


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 15 2005, 10:17 PM~4415138
> *ah sa n'a pas prit beaucoup de temps a les faire quand même le mien sa fais environ 10 mois que je travaille dessus...ses sur jai fais quelque autres frame entre temps  et mon age aussi me permet pas toujour de travailler la dessus car je suis encore aux études :biggrin:
> 
> tu es pas sérieux mon gars caliss ton chum devais pleurer quand il l'a planté!! j'en ai presque des remords!
> *


Ca va plus vite quand j'ecoute du Metallica ou du Godsmack!!! :biggrin: 

On l'a reparer son cuda. On changer le clip complet de l'arriere...appret il roullais plus droit et plus vite q'avant l'accident!!! :dunno:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 15 2005, 10:26 PM~4415205
> *sti on travaille bin  aahha jniaise gros tu fait dla bonne job continue dmeme
> *


haha vive ma Hell Shop gros sans ton aide des fois pis sans nos ptit solo de guite sa serais asser plate ahha


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

A plus tard les boys! Judas dont forget to send me some completion pics man!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 10:26 PM~4415213
> *Ca va plus vite quand j'ecoute du Metallica ou du Godsmack!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> On l'a reparer son cuda. On changer le clip complet de l'arriere...appret il roullais plus droit et plus vite q'avant l'accident!!! :dunno:
> *


ouais avec du bon rock le temps est moin chiant haha!! ah ouais cool a voir tes vélos vous avez surment fait une belle job de réparation sur le Cuda , as-tu des photos de ce monstre :cheesy: ?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 10:30 PM~4415247
> *A plus tard les boys!  Judas dont forget to send me some completion pics man!
> *


have a good bight Rob !


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 15 2005, 10:30 PM~4415249
> *ouais avec du bon rock le temps est moin chiant haha!! ah ouais cool a voir tes vélos vous avez surment fait une belle job de réparation sur le Cuda , as-tu des photos de ce monstre :cheesy: ?
> *


Non, ca fait 25 ans de ca.....!!!! lol


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 15 2005, 10:31 PM~4415255
> *have a good bight Rob !
> *


 Ok, you too. Rock on!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 10:32 PM~4415260
> *Non, ca fait 25 ans de ca.....!!!!  lol
> *


aaah haha s'est pas trop grave au moin j'ai une bonne idée de quoi il avais l'air


----------



## killa lowrider

hey hey malade ton chopper mannnn c vrm fou jai plutot hate de le voir ak toute son chrome pi toute ski va dessu la encore fuck mannn malade!


----------



## PurpleLicious

completly crazy JUDAS always doing the best!!!

Cant wait to see this bitch completely done bro!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 15 2005, 10:35 PM~4415283
> *hey hey malade ton chopper mannnn c vrm fou jai plutot hate de le voir ak toute son chrome pi toute ski va dessu la encore fuck mannn malade!
> *


 oh que oui mon Joe MoNeEeEeY hahaha il va etre trop fou!! j'ai deja hate a niagara falls l'an prochain!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 15 2005, 10:37 PM~4415297
> *completly crazy JUDAS always doing the best!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see this bitch completely done bro!!
> *


thanks Steven! ouais moi aussi j'ai hâte de le voir completement fini pret a rouler :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

finaly do you put gold on parts?


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=216630&st=60


hey guys this is my bike i built but passed it down to the new bike club pres here in san jose.... what you think of the sweet and sour chainguard and engraved rims and detail...


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

by the way the bike is now a street cruiser...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Dec 15 2005, 09:51 PM~4415337
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=216630&st=60
> hey guys this is my bike i built but passed it down to the new bike club pres here in san jose.... what you think of the sweet and sour chainguard and engraved rims and detail...
> *



chain gard look good but post more pics (in this topics)


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

i dont really know how.. but i got in the club 5 years ago and with that bike only showing for a year and a half.. i won 17 shows 15 first place and 2 shows 2nd<----wich i was riped of. by the way... and one 2nd best of show..


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Dec 15 2005, 09:55 PM~4415362
> *i dont really know how.. but i got in the club 5 years ago and with that bike only showing for a year and a half.. i won 17 shows 15 first place and 2 shows 2nd<----wich i was riped of. by the way... and one 2nd best of show..
> *



Damn thats fuckin GOOD!


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

yeah i got a photo shoot... for streetlow... too u can see some pics on our site..


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 15 2005, 10:51 PM~4415334
> *finaly do you put gold on parts?
> *


I don't know haha, this is very expensive!


----------



## PurpleLicious

yeah but like you said you need the best for this bike !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

That's right brothers...Another tattoo that says it all... :0  

Here you go fockers...No doubt in my mind about what this club is all about for me...It's all about dedication... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 15 2005, 11:24 PM~4415993
> *That's right brothers...Another tattoo that says it all... :0
> 
> Here you go fockers...No doubt in my mind about what this club is all about for me...It's all about dedication... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



crazy tattoo big dave!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yeah very nice tattoo Dave, do you have seen the pics of the paint of my chopper? that's start at page 25 :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

MALADE CRISSS JUDAS ESTI MAAAAAN :biggrin: 


Malade ton new tatoo Dave esti...!



Livin Life LuxuriouS Baby!


----------



## low ben

nice color judas :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 16 2005, 10:50 AM~4417715
> *MALADE CRISSS JUDAS ESTI MAAAAAN  :biggrin:
> Malade ton new tatoo Dave esti...!
> Livin Life LuxuriouS Baby!
> *


thanks tit Mat!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 16 2005, 12:31 PM~4418528
> *nice color judas :0
> *


thanks Ben :cheesy: :cheesy: It's only LuxuriouS haha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The chpper will be fucking amazing Judas!!!!!! :0  Simply beautiful bro!!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 16 2005, 03:21 PM~4419602
> *The chpper will be fucking amazing Judas!!!!!! :0    Simply beautiful bro!!!!
> *


thanks big Dave


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Damn Judas that chopper is gonna be hella phat.....damn that paint is sick....just plain sick...Big PRops.


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Dec 17 2005, 07:54 AM~4424319
> *Damn Judas that chopper is gonna be hella phat.....damn that paint is sick....just plain sick...Big PRops.
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 16 2005, 11:25 AM~4418857
> *thanks Ben  :cheesy:  :cheesy: It's only LuxuriouS haha :biggrin:
> *


it's only luxurious :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

TTT for the big bad Lux... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

yeah!!! :biggrin: damn judas are looking good on this picture


----------



## eric ramos

ahahahahahahahah :rofl:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hoe hoe hoe oh i am sorry wrong ho lmao


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hahahahahaha


----------



## Judas Is Rising

you too joe you looking fucking good! :buttkick:


----------



## Ryan K

ahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 17 2005, 10:45 PM~4427896
> *you too joe you looking fucking good! :buttkick:
> *


ahahahahah :burn:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 17 2005, 11:48 PM~4427916
> *
> 
> 
> *


hey dave are we gona have a banner for the bike club next season?


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 17 2005, 08:15 PM~4427317
> *yeah!!!  :biggrin:  damn judas are looking good on this picture
> *


This is only LuxuriouS :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 18 2005, 12:45 AM~4427896
> *you too joe you looking fucking good! :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: damnnnn.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey ti mat , have you project for next season?
tell us a little bit about that..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 18 2005, 01:30 AM~4428374
> *hey dave are we gona have a banner for the bike club next season?
> *


Yes my young friend...I'm gonna get one made for you guys... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 18 2005, 10:58 AM~4429580
> *Yes my young friend...I'm gonna get one made for you guys... :biggrin:
> *


Nice !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 18 2005, 11:09 AM~4429624
> *Nice !
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Any Lux Family gonna be showing there bikes at Indy this year?


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 18 2005, 09:32 AM~4429451
> *hey ti mat , have you project for next season?
> tell us a little bit about that..
> *



ah maybe a trike kit and some other stuff but it's a secret.... :biggrin: 

and you Steven what's coming for Purplelicious...?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 18 2005, 06:27 PM~4431998
> *ah maybe a trike kit and some other stuff but it's a secret.... :biggrin:
> 
> and you Steven what's coming for Purplelicious...?
> *


Love reading this Matt...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 18 2005, 07:27 PM~4431998
> *ah maybe a trike kit and some other stuff but it's a secret.... :biggrin:
> 
> and you Steven what's coming for Purplelicious...?
> *


NICE TIT MAT!!! PUT TOO CUSTOM PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

ah ah ah custom parts it's good idea :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 18 2005, 09:33 PM~4432899
> *ah ah ah custom parts it's  good idea :biggrin:
> *


yeah you too Ben :cheesy: with your RADICAL frame it's gonna be fucking nice :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Dec 18 2005, 02:30 PM~4430212
> *Any Lux Family gonna be showing there bikes at Indy this year?
> *


lollll ... anyone will be there...so I dont know for me if I will go ... is my father will decide that


----------



## Judas Is Rising

where is situated Indy?


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 18 2005, 07:38 PM~4432941
> *yeah you too Ben  :cheesy: with your RADICAL frame it's gonna be fucking nice :biggrin:
> *


yo judas , how much for a fucking custom fork? :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

it's depend of the design you need mouahaha!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 18 2005, 08:42 PM~4432992
> *where is situated Indy?
> *


Indianapolis is about 20 hours from Montreal...(driving) :0


----------



## low ben

hey judas , on your chopper , 20 days :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 18 2005, 10:13 PM~4433184
> *Indianapolis is about 20 hours from Montreal...(driving) :0
> *


damn this is an very long ride!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 18 2005, 10:18 PM~4433225
> *hey judas , on your chopper , 20 days :biggrin:
> *



WHAT ??? I don't understand what you mean..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 18 2005, 09:24 PM~4433277
> *damn this is an very long ride!
> *


Yes it is but it's one cool experience though... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 18 2005, 10:26 PM~4433288
> *WHAT ??? I don't understand what you mean..
> *


oh ok I understand now hahahhahaha yeah 20-25 days and much water haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 18 2005, 09:26 PM~4433288
> *WHAT ??? I don't understand what you mean..
> *


He's just joking bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

dave can rent a tour bus and bring u guys to the u.s for the indy show


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 18 2005, 10:37 PM~4433345
> *dave  can  rent  a  tour  bus  and  bring u  guys  to the u.s  for the indy  show
> *


is a joke or my english is very bad lolllllll :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 18 2005, 09:37 PM~4433345
> *dave  can  rent  a  tour  bus  and  bring u  guys  to the u.s  for the indy  show
> *


Yeah...Like I have the $$$ to do that and pay for the gas... :uh: If your balling pockets pay for the tour bus and the gas, I'm down for driving it down... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 19 2005, 12:43 AM~4434011
> *Yeah...Like I have the $$$ to do that and pay for the gas... :uh: If your balling pockets pay for the tour gas and the bus, I'm down for driving it down... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 18 2005, 10:34 PM~4433332
> *He's joke joking bro...   :biggrin:
> *


yeah I know haha ...( je l'ai compris juste apres une coupe de fois que je l'ai relu haha)


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 18 2005, 08:27 PM~4433298
> *oh ok I understand now hahahhahaha yeah 20-25 days and much water haha
> *


fucking retarded lol


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 19 2005, 05:39 PM~4438111
> *fucking retarded lol
> *


and you Ben little talkshit :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 19 2005, 12:59 PM~4436608
> *yeah I know haha ...( je l'ai compris juste apres une coupe de fois que je l'ai relu haha)
> *


Hahaha...  :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 19 2005, 04:19 PM~4438478
> *and you Ben little talkshit  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 19 2005, 09:11 PM~4440054
> *fuck you
> *


 :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 19 2005, 10:11 PM~4440054
> *fuck you
> *


Don't worry be happy. haha


----------



## low ben

ah ah ah :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

To The Top Fockers... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 18 2005, 06:27 PM~4431998
> *ah maybe a trike kit and some other stuff but it's a secret.... :biggrin:
> 
> and you Steven what's coming for Purplelicious...?
> *



at first Im doing my display :biggrin: 
after that I will see... :uh: 
may be new frame... dunno: 
may be custom forks dunno: 
may be an suprise


----------



## Judas Is Rising

oh nice Steven!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 20 2005, 08:32 PM~4447459
> *oh nice Steven!
> *



yeah but its a big dilema but some thing sure ...
my display will be done and alway doing some upgrade :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Oh yeah and I will get my LUXURIOUS plate to the chrome shop


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Way to go Steven...LuxuriouS looking better and better!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up guys hey if anybody needs any bike parts just get at me homies and i will get you a price :biggrin: DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ #1 BIKE SHOP


----------



## low ben

yeah i need 2 twist antena , 144 fan gold , 16 ' fan wheel , square twist conti. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 21 2005, 03:41 PM~4453397
> *yeah i need 2  twist antena , 144 fan gold , 16 ' fan wheel , square twist conti. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 20 2005, 07:29 PM~4447430
> *at first Im doing my display  :biggrin:
> after that I will see... :uh:
> may be new frame... dunno:
> may be custom forks dunno:
> may be an suprise
> *


Why a new frame bro...? you just got a custom...? :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 21 2005, 04:12 PM~4453672
> *Why a new frame bro...? you just got a custom...? :uh:  :roflmao:
> *



yeah but you know we always can have better ...
and now I have new idea in my head and next season the competition gonna be realy big 

but a new custom frame will cost me a lot of money man!
I want a nice purple candy paint with like 6 or 8 nice murals and maybe pinstriping.

I have the choice a new custom frame or a custom forks .. so I'll see later.

And you dude want you gonna do with your trikes kit? A hydro bike? A lovely seat? Speaker box???


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 21 2005, 01:36 PM~4452270
> *wuz up guys hey if anybody needs any bike parts just get at me homies and i will get you a price  :biggrin: DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ #1 BIKE SHOP
> *


are you making costum parts???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea we can do it i have heavy metal customz do all all my custom work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 21 2005, 03:41 PM~4453397
> *yeah i need 2  twist antena , 144 fan gold , 16 ' fan wheel , square twist conti. :biggrin:
> *


what kind of twisted cont kit flat i have a flat twisted one with birdcage let me know what kind and i will let you know how much shipped :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 21 2005, 04:42 PM~4453930
> *yea we can do it i have heavy metal customz do all all my custom work
> *



I need a custom forks...
are you able to do it?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 21 2005, 05:12 PM~4453672
> *Why a new frame bro...? you just got a custom...? :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


Parce que son frame est du pour etre changer voila LOL ya fais son temps haha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 21 2005, 04:45 PM~4453960
> *I need a custom forks...
> are you able to do it?
> *


yea i can draw me something up and i will fax it to him and get you a price homie


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 21 2005, 05:45 PM~4453960
> *I need a custom forks...
> are you able to do it?
> *


yo bastard I make custom shit and I live approximately 15-20min of your house :uh: :uh: hahahha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lmao


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 21 2005, 04:53 PM~4454023
> *yea i can draw me something up and i will fax it to him and get you a price homie
> *


but you can put it on chrome?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 21 2005, 04:54 PM~4454034
> *yo bastard I make custom shit and I live approximately 15-20min of your house  :uh:  :uh: hahahha
> *


the only reason is: that I'll probably make it by myself but the chrome its may be less expenssif there


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 21 2005, 03:44 PM~4453949
> *what kind of twisted cont kit flat i have a flat twisted one with birdcage let me know what kind and i will let you know how much shipped  :biggrin:
> *



oh...  i want a square twist conti.. damn...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 21 2005, 05:03 PM~4454123
> *but you can put it on chrome?
> *


i do not chroem plate yet but i am working on a couple places right now trying to get the best deal for all my homies :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 21 2005, 05:09 PM~4454171
> *oh...   i want a square twist conti.. damn...
> *


i will have your price tonight or omorrow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 21 2005, 04:54 PM~4454034
> *yo bastard I make custom shit and I live approximately 15-20min of your house  :uh:  :uh: hahahha
> *


Good point...Haha... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 21 2005, 05:32 PM~4454928
> *i will have your price tonight or omorrow
> *


ok thank you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

no biggie


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 21 2005, 09:19 PM~4455662
> *no biggie
> *


yo bro give me the price for this custom fork and the cost for the chrome if you chrome that for me .... P-M me the price quickly please thanks!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 21 2005, 06:55 PM~4455124
> *Good point...Haha... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the point is: that I will probably make it by my self but I know that here chrome its very expenssive...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 21 2005, 10:04 PM~4456347
> *the point is: that I will probably make it by my self but I know that here chrome its very expenssive...
> *


Yes but with shipping and customs, it's gonna end up costing you the same price if not more expensice in the U.S...And it's gonna be far for you to check what is going on too...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 22 2005, 12:05 AM~4457092
> *Yes but with shipping and customs, it's gonna end up costing you the same price if not more expensice in the U.S...And it's gonna be far for you to check what is going on too...
> *


all i do is tell usps that it is a gift adn there is no bull shit :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey to anybody that needs chrome plating i am working on a couple places so the price i give my be higher or lower i just have to see what it is going to cost just give i little bit adn most the chroem plater down here are backked up like a month or more


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 21 2005, 03:37 PM~4453882
> *yeah but you know we always can have better ...
> and now I have new idea in my head and next season the competition gonna be realy big
> 
> but a new custom frame will cost me a lot of money man!
> I want a nice purple candy paint with like 6 or 8 nice murals and maybe pinstriping.
> 
> I have the choice a new custom frame or a custom forks .. so I'll see later.
> 
> And you dude want you gonna do with your trikes kit? A hydro bike? A lovely seat? Speaker box???
> *



Hum i'm thinking for a love seat and maybe hydro but I said MAYBE :uh: 
and maybe a new paint for my frame with pinstriping...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 22 2005, 01:57 AM~4457569
> *all i do is tell usps that it is a gift adn there is no bull shit  :biggrin:
> *



But customs still charges a minimum for gifts now and there is still shipping the cost...Because they know that trick people do (for gifts)... :0  But for small parts like bike parts, it could be worth it though...I know that for cars, it ain't worth it at all...


----------



## low_bike

damn lux doin it big


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 22 2005, 08:22 AM~4458011
> *Hum i'm thinking for a love seat and maybe hydro but I said MAYBE :uh:
> and maybe a new paint for my frame with pinstriping...
> *


yeaaaaah new paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 22 2005, 12:24 PM~4459893
> *yeaaaaah new paint :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah hahaha cause the one who did it I think he was drunk this day hahaha joke JUDAS but if you finally receive the pinstripingkit I will maybe ask to you to do my paint...!and you have to be good cause I don't want some shity pinstripes on my bike...! :biggrin:


----------



## neighborhdlegendz

Do dat ya mean


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 22 2005, 03:31 PM~4460336
> *yeah hahaha cause the one who did it I think he was drunk this day hahaha joke JUDAS but if you finally receive the pinstripingkit I will maybe ask to you to do my paint...!and you have to be good cause I don't want some shity pinstripes on my bike...! :biggrin:
> *


nop I didn't receive my pinstriping kit but soon because I called the guys yesterday and It will be ship my stock when I fax to him the proof of purchase


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 22 2005, 02:16 PM~4460722
> *nop I didn't receive my pinstriping kit but soon because I called the guys yesterday and It will be ship my stock when I fax to him the proof of purchase
> *



ok good bro...!

When will you ship your chopper's parts to the chrome shop...?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 22 2005, 05:07 PM~4461161
> *ok good bro...!
> 
> When will you ship your chopper's parts to the chrome shop...?
> *


umh soon too...when I'm gonna have money haha


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 22 2005, 03:41 PM~4461372
> *umh soon too...when I'm gonna have money haha
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

What's up bros... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 22 2005, 09:28 PM~4463998
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



Suuuup brooo! :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 22 2005, 11:28 PM~4463998
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


hey Dave how cost your tattoo?? because is very sick!!!


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 21 2005, 05:32 PM~4454928
> *i will have your price tonight or omorrow
> *


i need a green cruiser seat ... :uh:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 23 2005, 12:17 PM~4467012
> *hey Dave how cost your tattoo?? because is very sick!!!
> *



Yeah Dave how much it cost for a tatoo like that one and how many for the other cause me I want to get the other one but in my back!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 23 2005, 03:25 PM~4467939
> *Yeah Dave how much it cost for a tatoo like that one and how many for the other cause me I want to get the other one but in my back!!  :biggrin:
> *



It cost me 160$ for that one guys... :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 23 2005, 04:59 PM~4468680
> *It cost me 160$ for that one guys... :biggrin:
> *


not so bad :biggrin: 

Hey maaaan I just find me a trike kit with 144 spokes wheels and I will have them Thursday  :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 23 2005, 06:59 PM~4468680
> *It cost me 160$ for that one guys... :biggrin:
> *


oh not bad but too much for me haha :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 23 2005, 03:03 PM~4467274
> *i need a green cruiser seat ... :uh:
> *


you don't like your black with the green flake?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 23 2005, 07:35 PM~4468827
> *not so bad  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey maaaan I just find me a trike kit with 144 spokes wheels and I will have them Thursday    :biggrin:
> *



yeaaah... grâce a qui??? :biggrin: haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 23 2005, 06:35 PM~4468827
> *not so bad  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey maaaan I just find me a trike kit with 144 spokes wheels and I will have them Thursday    :biggrin:
> *


Nice!!!! I can wait to see how the Montreal LuxuriouS bike club will look like next year...I got a banner done for you guys for next year...  :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 23 2005, 08:06 PM~4469604
> *you don't like your black with the green flake?
> *


i want a green...no flakes green lol :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 23 2005, 11:20 PM~4470466
> *i want a green...no flakes green lol :biggrin:
> *


cruiser seat sucks!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 23 2005, 08:07 PM~4469607
> *yeaaah... grâce a qui??? :biggrin: haha
> *



hum che pas...lolllll
le pape???
























AH NON C VRAI C TOÉ FUCKING JUDAS HAAHHAAH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Merry Christmas to all the Lux Montreal bike members...Keep up the good work young brothers... :thumbsup:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 24 2005, 06:49 AM~4472200
> *Merry Christmas to all the Lux Montreal bike members...Keep up the good work young brothers... :thumbsup:
> *


merry christmas


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yeah merry christmas!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 24 2005, 12:20 AM~4470466
> *i want a green...no flakes green lol :biggrin:
> *


j'avous qui est laid pareille hahahaha


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 24 2005, 12:55 AM~4470707
> *cruiser seat sucks!
> *


not on all bikes....

look my ex bike is looking good with cruiser seat


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 24 2005, 08:02 AM~4472134
> *hum che pas...lolllll
> le pape???
> AH NON C VRAI C TOÉ FUCKING JUDAS HAAHHAAH
> *


en plus Mario m'a appeller taleur :ugh: j'y ai pas dit que tu l'achetais encore haha m'as y dire quand tu va l'avoir vraiment prit live tk haha


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 24 2005, 11:13 AM~4472877
> *not on all bikes....
> 
> look my ex bike is looking good with cruiser seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah but still better with banana seat (my opinion)


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 24 2005, 10:15 AM~4472880
> *en plus Mario m'a appeller taleur  :ugh:  j'y ai pas dit que tu l'achetais encore haha m'as y dire quand tu va l'avoir vraiment prit live tk haha
> *


hahahah marant !!!!!!1




Merry Christmas to all LuxuriouS members from all chapters!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo homie sorry i have not got your prices i been busy with the x-mas rush so i am taken off work till monday i will get you all your price low_ben sorry about the delay it has been crazy and to all the LUX family merry chrostmas and happy new year from DLK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 24 2005, 01:50 PM~4473735
> *yo homie sorry i have not got your prices i been busy with the x-mas rush so i am taken off work till monday i will get you all your price low_ben  sorry about the delay it has been crazy and to all the LUX family merry chrostmas and happy new year from DLK
> *



Merry Christmas to you man...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

thanks


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 24 2005, 12:50 PM~4473735
> *yo homie sorry i have not got your prices i been busy with the x-mas rush so i am taken off work till monday i will get you all your price low_ben  sorry about the delay it has been crazy and to all the LUX family merry chrostmas and happy new year from DLK
> *


no problem homie... merry christmas


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 24 2005, 10:13 AM~4472877
> *not on all bikes....
> 
> look my ex bike is looking good with cruiser seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah but its looking good cause your seat post is not straigt cause when they are straigt its to near the handlebar!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 24 2005, 04:53 PM~4474951
> *yeah but its looking good cause your seat post is not straigt cause when they are straigt its to near the handlebar!
> *


good point but still better with banana seat!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 24 2005, 05:57 PM~4474973
> *good point but still better with banana seat!
> *


damn its depend of the style of the bike CRISS haha...

look the bike of Noe_From_Texas is looking so good with cruiser seat


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 24 2005, 11:11 PM~4477028
> *damn its depend of the style of the bike CRISS haha...
> 
> look the bike of Noe_From_Texas is looking so good with cruiser seat
> *


It does look good...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 25 2005, 01:14 AM~4477046
> *It does look good...
> *


wtf it looks like shit :uh: 










































hahahahaha just kidding nice bike :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hahaha!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

Merry Christmas


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low ben

ah ah ah ah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 25 2005, 11:42 AM~4479727
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> *


hahahahhahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!merry christmas to all!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Merry Christmas to all of you guys... :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 25 2005, 01:08 PM~4480051
> *Merry Christmas to all of you guys... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


yeah you tooo Dave


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 25 2005, 03:08 PM~4480051
> *Merry Christmas to all of you guys... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


OUFFFFFF!!!





























merry christmas :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 25 2005, 01:08 PM~4480051
> *Merry Christmas to all of you guys... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


        I love christmas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 25 2005, 09:12 PM~4482227
> *              I love christmas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha me I love the Santa Claus Daugter :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 26 2005, 11:44 AM~4485276
> *good morning :wave:
> *



goood morning Lolooow


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

tyght work guys :thumbsup: ... good luck in '06


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 27 2005, 04:27 AM~4490158
> *tyght work guys  :thumbsup: ... good luck in '06
> *


Same goes to you bro...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 27 2005, 05:27 AM~4490158
> *tyght work guys  :thumbsup: ... good luck in '06
> *


thanks man, you too good luck


----------



## killa lowrider

HEY HEY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL LUXURIOUS SOLDIER!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 27 2005, 10:13 AM~4491305
> *HEY HEY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL LUXURIOUS SOLDIER!
> *


ey le gros t pomale en retard :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 27 2005, 01:04 PM~4491524
> *ey le gros t pomale en retard :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mouinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Judas Is Rising

un peu beaucoup hahahaha


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## low ben

hey i have a question .... my bike ... green or red :uh: i love the red color :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU

tyte bikez keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 27 2005, 05:34 PM~4494721
> *hey i have a question .... my bike ... green or red :uh:  i love the red color :biggrin:
> *


Dark sherry red would be very nice...


----------



## ozzylowrider

PurpleLicious i finally found some build uppics of your bike


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 27 2005, 06:34 PM~4494721
> *hey i have a question .... my bike ... green or red :uh:  i love the red color :biggrin:
> *


yeah change the color in red


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 27 2005, 08:10 PM~4495335
> *PurpleLicious i finally found some build uppics of your bike
> *


where do you found this bro?


----------



## ozzylowrider

in an old post way back


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 27 2005, 08:28 PM~4495480
> *in an old post way back
> *


ooooh ok :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 27 2005, 06:01 PM~4495266
> *Dark sherry red would be very nice...
> *


for your new caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

Hell Shop Tour ...hahahaha

my garbage HAHA










the beginning of my bike "RAT SALAD"























































me and Joker the freak photographer haha


----------



## low ben

:0 :biggrin: ah ah ah nice!!


----------



## ozzylowrider

nice design, thats sorta what i designed for my girls frame, like the tank


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 27 2005, 09:31 PM~4495875
> *nice design, thats sorta what i designed for my girls frame, like the tank
> *


oh yeah nice


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 27 2005, 09:26 PM~4495841
> *:0  :biggrin: ah ah ah nice!!
> *


mouaaais haha


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 27 2005, 07:22 PM~4495815
> *Hell Shop Tour ...hahahaha
> 
> my garbage HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the beginning of my bike "RAT SALAD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Joker the freak photographer haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha 2 crazy ass bastard in the same shop :roflmao: :roflmao: 

looking fucking goood bastard


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hahaha


----------



## lolow

nice project


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 27 2005, 08:21 PM~4495808
> *for your new caddy :biggrin:
> *


Well my fleetwood might take a while to come out though...Another year or possibly 2... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 27 2005, 08:22 PM~4495815
> *Hell Shop Tour ...hahahaha
> 
> my garbage HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the beginning of my bike "RAT SALAD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Joker the freak photographer haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I feel that LuxuriouS 2006 will be hard to beat in the big 514... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

By the way Judas, Keep up the good work bro...You're impressing me more and more everyday bro with all those unique custom parts  ...LuxuriouS unbeatable up here in the 06...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 28 2005, 04:12 PM~4500714
> *nice project
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 28 2005, 07:14 PM~4502051
> *By the way Judas, Keep up the good work bro...You're impressing me more and more everyday bro with all those unique custom parts  ...LuxuriouS unbeatable up here in the 06...
> *


thanks Dave...'06 going to be a big year for us haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 28 2005, 06:22 PM~4502074
> *thanks Dave...'06 going to be a big year for us haha
> *


Damn straight young brother...


----------



## eric ramos

Damn another project 
this one look badass with the fenders and tank 
Nice work Judas :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 28 2005, 07:54 PM~4502249
> *Damn another project
> this one look badass with the fenders and tank
> Nice work Judas :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Eric  more custom is coming for this bike :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

very nice judas


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Dec 28 2005, 08:19 PM~4502452
> *very nice judas
> *


thanks jooooo!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 27 2005, 09:22 PM~4495815
> *Hell Shop Tour ...hahahaha
> 
> my garbage HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the beginning of my bike "RAT SALAD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Joker the freak photographer haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is crazy judas!!!! keep up the work and finish this bike quickly!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yeaaah JoE MoNeEeEeY! ahahha


----------



## rocawearlowrider

Morning fuckers!!! :wave:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 27 2005, 10:13 AM~4491305
> *HEY HEY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL LUXURIOUS SOLDIER!
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

damn look what I got today  :biggrin: :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

want more pic ducon


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 29 2005, 12:27 PM~4506467
> *want more pic ducon
> *


----------



## low ben

another... very nice joe!!!


----------



## MR X

faut pa faire des photos quand on est pété au wisky,on voi rien looooooooooollllllll


----------



## low ben

ah ah ah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

haha criss j'avou que joe t'es nul a chier comme photographe ... y devais sans doute etre sur les nerf il " chakais" trop hahaha


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 29 2005, 03:08 PM~4508513
> *haha criss j'avou que joe t'es nul a chier comme photographe ... y devais sans doute etre sur les nerf il " chakais" trop hahaha
> *


criss yal parkinson hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

drette sa je dis hahaha


----------



## _|¤|<€®

my bike..


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 29 2005, 09:22 PM~4510687
> *my bike..
> *


in construction ... :biggrin:


----------



## _|¤|<€®

my 144 spoke fan wheel custom


----------



## _|¤|<€®

check judas qui check ske jdit pi ki me corrige maudit gros ... RETOURNE DS LA HELL SHOP PI CONTINUE TON BIKE LACHE DME CORRIGER


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 29 2005, 09:28 PM~4510750
> *check judas qui check ske jdit pi ki me corrige maudit gros ... RETOURNE DS LA HELL SHOP PI CONTINUE TON BIKE LACHE DME CORRIGER
> *




les bonhomme icitte son pas pareille comme su msn hahaha


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 29 2005, 07:22 PM~4510687
> *my bike..
> *



Crazzy maaan that shit is tight :biggrin: goooood jooooooob le gros


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 29 2005, 11:16 AM~4506376
> *damn look what I got today    :biggrin:  :0
> *


That's nice Joe Money...Real nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 29 2005, 08:22 PM~4510687
> *my bike..
> *


I feel this bike is going to be badass...Real nice bike under construction...Looking real nice!!!!


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Dec 29 2005, 07:22 PM~4510687
> *my bike..
> *


nice!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

TTT for the big bad LUX... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

suuuuup fockers :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 30 2005, 04:11 PM~4516477
> *suuuuup fockers :biggrin:
> *


yo l'penis haha


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 30 2005, 02:14 PM~4516492
> *yo l'penis haha
> *


le gros mon nom c pas JOoooooooooooE MoneeeeeY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 30 2005, 07:54 PM~4517775
> *le gros mon nom c pas JOoooooooooooE MoneeeeeY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ah pardonne moi tit Mat haha


----------



## low ben

what's up judas :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yo Benney Blacksmith sa feeel? :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

benney black smith lol i love this name :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

:biggrin: :biggrin: me too haha


----------



## low ben

the same name of the indian on the boat last summer.... i think is that :0 lol


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 31 2005, 12:01 AM~4519064
> *the same name of the indian on the boat last summer.... i think is that :0 lol
> *


yeah hahahaha!


----------



## MONSTER831

wud up homies " LUXURIOUS" :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 31 2005, 03:51 AM~4519993
> *wud up homies " LUXURIOUS" :biggrin:
> *


sup man!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 31 2005, 02:51 AM~4519993
> *wud up homies " LUXURIOUS" :biggrin:
> *


What's up man... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

wtf every body just say "SUP" :roflmao: :roflmao: 




so...















































































SUP :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

to all :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 31 2005, 01:09 PM~4521436
> *to all  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Same to you my Gatineau friend... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 31 2005, 02:09 PM~4521436
> *to all  :biggrin:
> 
> *


yeah same to you and all people here :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

Happy fucking new years :biggrin: 








my fucking trike kit is finally installed :roflmao:


----------



## low ben

nice carpet man LOL :biggrin: ...


----------



## alex_low

nice ride for the 2006 years boys

keep your good work


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 31 2005, 03:54 PM~4523018
> *nice carpet man LOL :biggrin: ...
> *


yeah hahah it's my lil brother car carpet :uh:


----------



## lolow

Happy New Year To You Guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Happy New Year To You Guys...


----------



## lolow

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

happy new year to all LuxuriouS and other people lol :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

Happy new year to all LuxuriouS members from all chapter and to all other clubs


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 1 2006, 10:59 AM~4527179
> *Happy new year to all LuxuriouS members from all chapter and to all other clubs
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 31 2005, 05:40 PM~4522886
> *Happy fucking new years  :biggrin:
> my fucking trike kit is finally installed :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's not the same color haha and it's true nice carpet hahaha!!

happy new years guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 1 2006, 01:51 PM~4527574
> *it's not the same color haha and it's true nice carpet hahaha!!
> 
> happy new years guys!
> *


same to you sam...


----------



## AutoMini

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Started my ~Redo~ on my bike......Luxurious style  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=229787


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 2 2006, 09:06 AM~4532631
> *Started my ~Redo~ on my bike......Luxurious style
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=229787
> *



Looking good Jerry...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 2 2006, 10:51 AM~4532798
> *Looking good Jerry...
> *


Thanks alot Dave


----------



## Judas Is Rising

nice


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 2 2006, 08:06 AM~4532631
> *Started my ~Redo~ on my bike......Luxurious style
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=229787
> *


nice bike and your dog is fucking nice :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

damn!!!! happy new year to all of LUX BROTHER!!!...

hey ti mat criss ta po fini de dire fucking FUCKER PI FUCKING PI ENCORE FUCKING...shittt scomme ya abuser pi abuser la LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL DAMNNN

tomorow I will go to see you dave and martin to complete my hydraulics kit  the day of my birthday...and look what I got for my birthday today


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 2 2006, 01:27 PM~4533558
> *damn!!!! happy new year to all of LUX BROTHER!!!...
> 
> hey ti mat criss ta po fini de dire fucking FUCKER PI FUCKING PI ENCORE FUCKING...shittt scomme ya abuser pi abuser la LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL DAMNNN
> 
> tomorow I will go to see you dave and martin to complete my hydraulics kit   the day of my birthday...and look what I got for my birthday today
> *


 How much is that in American?


----------



## low ben

i want the same lol my birthday is in 6 day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 2 2006, 01:27 PM~4533558
> *damn!!!! happy new year to all of LUX BROTHER!!!...
> 
> hey ti mat criss ta po fini de dire fucking FUCKER PI FUCKING PI ENCORE FUCKING...shittt scomme ya abuser pi abuser la LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL DAMNNN tomorow I will go to see you dave and martin to complete my hydraulics kit   the day of my birthday...and look what I got for my birthday today
> *



JAVOU HAHAHA


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 2 2006, 01:30 PM~4533588
> *How  much is that in American?
> *


like 750-800 something like that!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 2 2006, 01:39 PM~4533635
> *like 750-800 something like that!
> *


holy shit....NICE


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 2 2006, 01:41 PM~4533641
> *holy shit....NICE
> *


yup hahahahaha so for real , is for the christmas....I don't recive my birtday gift for this time... :biggrin:  :0 more money?!  all for my project :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 2 2006, 01:48 PM~4533681
> *yup hahahahaha so for real , is for the christmas....I don't recive my birtday gift for this time... :biggrin:    :0  more money?!  all for my project :biggrin:
> *


Very nice


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 2 2006, 11:27 AM~4533558
> *damn!!!! happy new year to all of LUX BROTHER!!!...
> 
> hey ti mat criss ta po fini de dire fucking FUCKER PI FUCKING PI ENCORE FUCKING...shittt scomme ya abuser pi abuser la LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL DAMNNN
> 
> tomorow I will go to see you dave and martin to complete my hydraulics kit   the day of my birthday...and look what I got for my birthday today
> *



Nooooooooon grooooos chcommence la grossssssse :biggrin: 



fucking YEAH :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider2NV

maaaaan i walked around montreal for ever in a drunken rage looking for that lowrider bike shop and couldnt find it lol

 i was so mad.....i looked everywhere


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Jan 2 2006, 03:43 PM~4534327
> *maaaaan i walked around montreal for ever in a drunken rage looking for that lowrider bike shop and couldnt find it lol
> 
> i was so mad.....i looked everywhere
> *


I think the lowrider bike shop in Montreal is closed at this moment of the year...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 2 2006, 12:30 PM~4533588
> *How  much is that in American?
> *


Hey Jerry, post all your bikes and bike projects on this thread bro...Let's make it the official LuxuriouS bike thread...


----------



## low ben

Happy birthday joe  !


----------



## Judas Is Rising

oh that's true we are the 3 january ahha happy birthday big fucker!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 2 2006, 08:56 PM~4536226
> *Hey Jerry, post all your bikes and bike projects on this thread bro...Let's make it the official LuxuriouS bike thread...
> *


no problem homie


----------



## rocawearlowrider

Bonne fete ma tite chienne :roflmao:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey hey thanks my brother (ti mat lui ses ma chienne préféré hahaha)  :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 3 2006, 01:26 PM~4540431
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hey hey thanks my brother (ti mat lui ses ma chienne préféré hahaha)    :biggrin:
> *



criss tu viens dme débatisé c TITmat :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

nice guys every body in project!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

another project I make for a friend  20" limo frame :0 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 3 2006, 10:00 PM~4543606
> *another project I make for a friend  20" limo frame  :0  :0
> *



cant wait to see this bitch finish!


----------



## lolow

keep up the good work kids :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 3 2006, 11:04 PM~4543645
> *cant wait to see this bitch finish!
> *


haha it's gonna be really nice ... purple with white pinstriping


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 3 2006, 11:08 PM~4543667
> *keep up the good work kids  :biggrin:
> *



    haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Keep up that nice looking work guys...Damn, I can't wait to see you guys shine next year in shows...


----------



## AutoMini

any more recent pics of ur chopper judas?


----------



## low ben

Judas will be the star with the tribute to the priest :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 3 2006, 09:18 PM~4543710
> *haha it's gonna be really nice ... purple with white pinstriping
> *


maybe the paint will be nice but she will not stay clean cause as I see to the SCP he did a big scratch on his custom frame and he was like a it's ok!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 4 2006, 04:12 AM~4545070
> *any more recent pics of ur chopper judas?
> *


nop...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

OH YEAAAAAAAH MY 666 POST!!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 4 2006, 11:47 AM~4546265
> *Judas will be the star with the tribute to the priest :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



maybe... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 4 2006, 11:52 AM~4546292
> *maybe the paint will be nice but she will not stay clean cause as I see to the SCP he did a big scratch on his custom frame and he was like a it's ok!
> *


I know man...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 4 2006, 11:52 AM~4546292
> *maybe the paint will be nice but she will not stay clean cause as I see to the SCP he did a big scratch on his custom frame and he was like a it's ok!
> *


bravo


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 4 2006, 09:52 AM~4546292
> *maybe the paint will be nice but she will not stay clean cause as I see to the SCP he did a big scratch on his custom frame and he was like a it's ok!
> *


ah ah ah yeah the guys say ah my custom frame have a big scratch.. no problem LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 5 2006, 12:22 AM~4551023
> *ah ah ah yeah the guys say ah my custom frame have a big scratch.. no problem LOL :biggrin:
> *


and??? it's a good guys


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Morning Family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 5 2006, 07:18 AM~4552453
> *Morning Family
> *


Morning Jerry... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 5 2006, 10:12 AM~4552788
> *Morning Jerry... :biggrin:
> *


Hey whats up davey poo


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 3 2006, 10:18 PM~4543710
> *haha it's gonna be really nice ... purple with white pinstriping
> *


I LOVE purple! :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 5 2006, 02:18 PM~4554300
> *I LOVE purple!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that's cool


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Well my family my frame got stopped from painting at this moment and is going to Cananada for some suprises


----------



## AutoMini

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 5 2006, 01:35 PM~4554870
> *Well my family my frame got stopped from painting at this moment and is going to Cananada for some suprises
> *


Canada not Cananada :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 5 2006, 03:35 PM~4554870
> *Well my family my frame got stopped from painting at this moment and is going to Cananada for some suprises
> *


 :0 :0 nice man!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 5 2006, 02:35 PM~4554870
> *Well my family my frame got stopped from painting at this moment and is going to Cananada for some suprises
> *


Where is it going in Canada????????? :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 5 2006, 07:01 PM~4556212
> *Where is it going in Canada????????? :0
> *


To Toronato


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 5 2006, 06:07 PM~4556263
> *To Toronato
> *


You mean Toronto bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 5 2006, 08:45 PM~4556792
> *You mean Toronto bro...   :biggrin:
> *


yea :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 5 2006, 03:35 PM~4554870
> *Well my family my frame got stopped from painting at this moment and is going to Cananada for some suprises
> *


Cool! are you gonna let us in on the secret or are ya gonna make us all wait?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 6 2006, 09:44 AM~4559635
> *Cool! are you gonna let us in on the secret or are ya gonna make us all wait?
> *


  shush D


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 6 2006, 09:45 AM~4559641
> *  shush D
> *


WHAT?????????????????????????????
I don't live in Toronto.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 6 2006, 09:48 AM~4559651
> *WHAT?????????????????????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: why we gotta let everything out...gotta be some surprises


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 6 2006, 08:44 AM~4559635
> *Cool! are you gonna let us in on the secret or are ya gonna make us all wait?
> *



I feel Jerry is coming out with something big now...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 6 2006, 09:50 AM~4559660
> *I feel Jerry is coming out with something big now...
> *


If i could just get my wife to see that...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 6 2006, 09:50 AM~4559660
> *I feel Jerry is coming out with something big now...
> *


Can't wait to see it! :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 5 2006, 01:35 PM~4554870
> *Well my family my frame got stopped from painting at this moment and is going to Cananada for some suprises
> *


Can't wait to see it brooo :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 6 2006, 01:25 PM~4560956
> *wasup :wave:
> *


Whats up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

To To The Mother Fucking Top bros... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 6 2006, 10:02 PM~4564348
> *To To The Mother Fucking Top bros... :biggrin:
> *


Hi Big Dave! :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 6 2006, 09:13 PM~4564413
> *Hi Big Dave!  :wave:
> *


What's up Sam... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## low ben

wasup lolow uffin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

what's up BIATCH :biggrin:


----------



## imagine

Whats up?????... lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Judas Is Rising

WAZZAAAAA!!


----------



## wazza213

:roflmao:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

This is all the pics of all the bikes we have in the club as of last year...Can't wait to see the improvement this year...Here's Mike's trike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's Jeff's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's Judas' chopper... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Judas and his sweet chopper at the SCP6...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Watchout for Judas' new LuxuriouS creations in 2006... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's (Killa Lowrider on here) bike last year...Coming out with something much bigger and nicer this year...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin: Can't wait to see your new much improved bike this year Lux Joe Money...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Ben's bike...Looking sweet...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Damn lookin very good guys  makes me proud to be apart of this family no doubt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Myriam's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Earlier this summer before her new custom frame and new custom seat...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Myriam is our youngest member up here...


----------



## low ben

the first girl in tha big bad Lux B.C. Montreal :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some pics of her frame after it was done...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some pics of Steven's bike...This is a pic before his custom frame...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some pics of him and his bike after his custom frame...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's other bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money at the Julep this summer... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Sebastien and his bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some of the bike club guys at a show in earlier this summer...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 8 2006, 10:25 AM~4572338
> *Damn lookin very good guys   makes me proud to be apart of this family no doubt
> *


Thanks Jerry...The kids in the bike club up here are really improving fast...I'm proud to say that all of them are great guys and cool young people...Can't wait to see their shit this year in shows and rides...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 8 2006, 09:54 AM~4572437
> *Thanks Jerry...The KIDS in the bike club up here are really improving fast...I'm proud to say that all of them are great guys and cool young people...Can't wait to see their shit this year in shows and rides...
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## low ben

it's my 15th anniversary today i'm not a KIDS lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 8 2006, 10:56 AM~4572443
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Haha...Kids mean in english that you are much younger than myself Ben...Not that you are babies...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 8 2006, 11:00 AM~4572453
> *it's my 15th anniversary today i'm not a HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEN</span></span>...  *


----------



## low ben

thanks Mister Prez. lol :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

happy birthday lowben :cheesy:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

bad ass bikes.. nice work guys.. hope to make my daughter a bike so chicago with have a few bikes..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Jan 8 2006, 11:13 AM~4572511
> *bad ass bikes.. nice work guys.. hope to make my daughter a bike so chicago with have a few bikes..
> *


That would be awsome Tony...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I will post some more pics later today and this week... :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

Bonne fete la grande :biggrin: :0 :uh:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

bonne fete le kid hahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

NSC 2005 show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 8 2006, 11:45 AM~4572628
> *bonne fete le kid hahahahaha :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## rocawearlowrider

TTT 4 LUXURIOUS FAMILIA  





















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

me and Big-D before our custom frame...old pic :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

resize your pic fuckin TIT MAT haha


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 8 2006, 10:45 AM~4572628
> *bonne fete le kid hahahahaha :roflmao:
> *


ah ah ah :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Nice pics guys...Keep them coming...All the pics you have of our old and new bikes... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Judas at the NSC this year...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The end of probation party last summer for many members... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 8 2006, 12:02 PM~4572462
> *thanks Mister Prez. lol :biggrin:
> *


happy B-Day ben


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

More pics coming up later...


----------



## imagine

Nice bikes man!!!!! Tight


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 8 2006, 12:03 PM~4572929
> *happy B-Day ben
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

hey hey happy B-DAY big popa!!!!(ben) HAHAHAHAHA the Big LuX will have alot of nice bike the next summer!!! alot of project for each member and will have more fun the next year with more Ride !!!! more meeting with the cars and bikes :biggrin: soooo look what mat a new member in the bike club(not ti mat hahahaha) are doing today for me :biggrin: :biggrin: ...SOOO LOOK JUDAS TOO!! IS SO FUNNY ON THE PICTURE HAHAHAHA SEXY JUDASSS


----------



## Judas Is Rising

:tongue: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 8 2006, 09:53 PM~4575967
> *hey hey happy B-DAY big popa!!!!(ben) HAHAHAHAHA  the Big LuX will have alot of nice bike the next summer!!! alot of project for each member and will have more fun the next year with more Ride !!!! more meeting with the cars and bikes  :biggrin:  soooo look what mat a new member in the bike club(not ti mat hahahaha) are doing today for me  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...SOOO LOOK JUDAS TOO!! IS SO FUNNY ON THE PICTURE HAHAHAHA SEXY JUDASSS
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 8 2006, 09:53 PM~4575967
> *hey hey happy B-DAY big popa!!!!(ben) HAHAHAHAHA  the Big LuX will have alot of nice bike the next summer!!! alot of project for each member and will have more fun the next year with more Ride !!!! more meeting with the cars and bikes  :biggrin:  soooo look what mat a new member in the bike club(not ti mat hahahaha) are doing today for me  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...SOOO LOOK JUDAS TOO!! IS SO FUNNY ON THE PICTURE HAHAHAHA SEXY JUDASSS
> *


its a part of your custom forks ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 9 2006, 06:37 AM~4577706
> *its a part of your custom forks ?
> *


What's up Steven... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 9 2006, 07:37 AM~4577706
> *its a part of your custom forks ?
> *


yes


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 9 2006, 02:27 PM~4579595
> *yes
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Hey Family whats up!


----------



## noe_from_texas

those are some awesome pics and even better bikes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 10 2006, 09:53 AM~4585176
> *Hey Family whats up!
> *



What's up Jerry... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 10 2006, 12:00 PM~4585499
> *What's up Jerry... :biggrin:
> *


Not much dave.....Frame goes to Canada in 2 days..... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 10 2006, 12:14 PM~4585607
> *Not much dave.....Frame goes to Canada in 2 days..... :biggrin:
> *


COOL BROO ... I cann't wait to see that


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 10 2006, 11:14 AM~4585607
> *Not much dave.....Frame goes to Canada in 2 days..... :biggrin:
> *


Nice...


----------



## lolow




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 10 2006, 06:04 PM~4588410
> *COOL BROO ... I cann't wait to see that
> *


Me either :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 11 2006, 10:43 AM~4593406
> *Me either :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Shipped the Frame to St. Cathrines, Ont. Canada Today :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 12 2006, 01:40 PM~4602611
> *Shipped the Frame to St. Cathrines, Ont. Canada Today  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh nice


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 12 2006, 11:40 AM~4602611
> *Shipped the Frame to St. Cathrines, Ont. Canada Today  :biggrin:
> *



:0  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

For the Montreal members: Our next meeting will be taking place friday on the 20th of January at the Restaurant Le Mandarin at 8h p.m, 7373 Langelier near the Metropolitan highway...The same restaurant we had our last meeting


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 12 2006, 03:21 PM~4604280
> *For the Montreal members: Our next meeting will be taking place friday on the 20th of January at the Restaurant Le Mandarin at 8h p.m, 7373 Langelier near the Metropolitan highway...The same restaurant we had our last meeting
> *




:barf: :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 12 2006, 04:21 PM~4604280
> *For the Montreal members: Our next meeting will be taking place friday on the 20th of January at the Restaurant Le Mandarin at 8h p.m, 7373 Langelier near the Metropolitan highway...The same restaurant we had our last meeting
> *


2 days befor my birthday :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 12 2006, 05:43 PM~4604868
> *:barf:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey, it's a meeting place, not a gourmet place...  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

its wasnt that bad...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 12 2006, 06:43 PM~4604868
> *:barf:  :roflmao:
> *


shut up fucker haha


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 12 2006, 05:21 PM~4604280
> *For the Montreal members: Our next meeting will be taking place friday on the 20th of January at the Restaurant Le Mandarin at 8h p.m, 7373 Langelier near the Metropolitan highway...The same restaurant we had our last meeting
> *


at this restaurant I like the " ptite saucisse dans l'sirop" hahaha


----------



## lolow

T T T :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 12 2006, 06:47 PM~4606059
> *at this restaurant I like the " ptite saucisse dans l'sirop" hahaha
> *


ah ah ah me i like the ''petate de mcdo'' lol :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 12 2006, 03:21 PM~4604280
> *For the Montreal members: Our next meeting will be taking place friday on the 20th of January at the Restaurant Le Mandarin at 8h p.m, 7373 Langelier near the Metropolitan highway...The same restaurant we had our last meeting
> *


 Cool, my first meet!  Thanks Dave and Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 12 2006, 08:08 PM~4606656
> *Cool, my first meet!   Thanks Dave and Joe! :thumbsup:
> *


 And can't forget about you SAm, mon gas judas, t'es mon dieu avec ton travail!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 12 2006, 09:08 PM~4606656
> *Cool, my first meet!   Thanks Dave and Joe! :thumbsup:
> *


There you go bro...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 12 2006, 10:12 PM~4606698
> *And can't forget about you SAm, mon gas judas, t'es mon dieu avec ton travail!
> *


il n'y a pas de quoi mec sa prend du monde qui fnt dla bonne job au Québec :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 12 2006, 09:42 PM~4606931
> *il n'y a pas de quoi mec sa prend du monde qui fnt dla bonne job au Québec  :biggrin:
> *


Judas, are you building deville a custom frame bro? :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 13 2006, 01:15 AM~4608130
> *Judas, are you building deville a custom frame bro? :0
> *


oh yeah Dave  ... tu ne le savais pas? s'est un frame de lowrider "limo" mais d'habitude ils n'en font qu'en 26 pouce mais moi je lui fais sa en 20 pouce :0 se sera une premiere ...du jamais vu


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 13 2006, 08:58 AM~4609865
> *oh yeah Dave   ... tu ne le savais pas? s'est un frame de lowrider "limo" mais d'habitude ils n'en font qu'en 26 pouce mais moi je lui fais sa en 20 pouce :0  se sera une premiere ...du jamais vu
> *


Non, je le savais pas... :0 Ca va être beau en sacrament...J'ai vraiment hâte de voir ca mon Sam... :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 13 2006, 08:06 AM~4609907
> *Non, je le savais pas... :0 Ca va être beau en sacrament...J'ai vraiment hâte de voir ca mon Sam... :0
> *


 Moi Meme!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 13 2006, 02:20 PM~4611432
> *Moi Meme!
> *


sa risque d'etre fou! :cheesy:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

moé jai pas aimé mon esti de jello full dur siboire :uh: mais c vrai lé tite saucisse son bonne LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

-=Bike cluB=-


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got a banner done for the bike club...We'll be close to 20 members in the bike club at the beginning of the season and I think the bike clun guys deserved to have a banner done for them...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## OldDirty

Nice banner Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 13 2006, 06:38 PM~4613796
> *Nice banner Dave  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Brandon... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

For the Montreal members: Our next meeting will be taking place friday on the 20th of January at the Restaurant Le Mandarin at 8h p.m, 7373 Langelier near the Metropolitan highway...The same restaurant we had our last meeting


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 13 2006, 07:16 PM~4613650
> *-=Bike cluB=-
> *


haha this pic rock yeaaah haha!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 13 2006, 07:18 PM~4613672
> *I got a banner done for the bike club...We'll be close to 20 members in the bike club at the beginning of the season and I think the bike clun guys deserved to have a banner done for them...
> 
> 
> *


very nice banner Dave  ....we are 20 members in the bike club???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 13 2006, 11:13 PM~4615482
> *very nice banner Dave   ....we are 20 members in the bike club???
> *


no but eventually we will...  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 13 2006, 10:51 PM~4615681
> *no but eventually we will...   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 14 2006, 12:51 AM~4615681
> *no but eventually we will...   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 nice hehe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 14 2006, 12:35 AM~4615917
> *:0  nice hehe
> *


----------



## rocawearlowrider

20 members with custom frames :0 Judas you have work to dooo :uh: :roflmao: :around: 

nice banner Dave...!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 14 2006, 11:05 AM~4618001
> *20 members with custom frames  :0  Judas you have work to dooo  :uh:  :roflmao:  :around:
> 
> nice banner Dave...!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 14 2006, 12:05 PM~4618001
> *20 members with custom frames  :0  Judas you have work to dooo  :uh:  :roflmao:  :around:
> 
> nice banner Dave...!
> *


yeah haha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning bike club :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

On a different note, since I've been in this family, about 2 years now, I've seen people wanting to come in and acting all interested and then backing out like idiots for multiple reasons...(except for Carlos that could not join us for other reasons). We've had the New York Lugos :uh: and many others that showed some interests but did not have what it takes to be in a serious car club. But I have to say that the Indianapolis guys are really impressing me. Guys are serious and motivated like crazy...Damn, that shit is so refreshing and awsome to see...So Jerry, Travis and Mike, you guys keep up the good work and more important, keep your fucking drive alive and kicking guys because it makes me want to push it even more up here...Big Props so far fellas!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 14 2006, 06:23 PM~4620043
> *On a different note, since I've been in this family, about 2 years now, I've seen people wanting to come in and acting all interested and then backing out like idiots for multiple reasons...(except for Carlos that could not join us for other reasons). We've had the New York Lugos :uh:  and many others that showed some interests but did not have what it takes to be in a serious car club. But I have to say that the Indianapolis guys are really impressing me. Guys are serious and motivated like crazy...Damn, that shit is so refreshing and awsome to see...So Jerry, Travis and Mike, you guys keep up the good work and more important, keep your fucking drive alive and kicking guys because it makes me want to push it even more up here...Big Props so far fellas!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


Thanks alot Dave...really appreciate the props bro


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 14 2006, 06:23 PM~4620043
> *On a different note, since I've been in this family, about 2 years now, I've seen people wanting to come in and acting all interested and then backing out like idiots for multiple reasons...(except for Carlos that could not join us for other reasons). We've had the New York Lugos :uh:  and many others that showed some interests but did not have what it takes to be in a serious car club. But I have to say that the Indianapolis guys are really impressing me. Guys are serious and motivated like crazy...Damn, that shit is so refreshing and awsome to see...So Jerry, Travis and Mike, you guys keep up the good work and more important, keep your fucking drive alive and kicking guys because it makes me want to push it even more up here...Big Props so far fellas!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


yeah ... the BIG LUX will be strong for 2006


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 12 2006, 06:43 PM~4604868
> *:barf:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN CAN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP :0 :0 ?? HAHAHA LGROSSS DÈS KE TA BOUFFER PI EU DU FUN CRISSS SKOI TU VEUX DE PLUS LIMBÉCILE :biggrin: CRISS JATT TOUJOURS MOI POUR KE TU MONTE TON BIKE SKOI KI SE PASSE


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 12 2006, 10:08 PM~4606656
> *Cool, my first meet!   Thanks Dave and Joe! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: will have alot of fun this summer brooo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 15 2006, 12:54 AM~4623042
> *:biggrin: will have alot of fun this summer brooo
> *


Right on Joe Money... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 14 2006, 11:54 PM~4623042
> *:biggrin: will have alot of fun this summer brooo
> *


YEAH! :thumbsup:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 14 2006, 11:52 PM~4623034
> *DAMN CAN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP  :0  :0 ?? HAHAHA LGROSSS DÈS KE TA BOUFFER PI EU DU FUN CRISSS SKOI TU VEUX DE PLUS LIMBÉCILE  :biggrin: CRISS JATT TOUJOURS MOI POUR KE TU MONTE TON BIKE SKOI KI SE PASSE
> *



ski ce pass c ke jattend ke tu recoit ma criss de roue pi la je comance mon love seat :biggrin: apart sa ya rien


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Our first lowrider bike in the club up here...Brandon's bike...Now we should have close to 20 bike members by the end of the season and maybe an extra chapter in Quebec City... :0


----------



## deville

I never knew brandon was the first :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mike's bike 1 year ago...




Mike's bike at our last show... :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 15 2006, 07:00 PM~4627399
> *I never knew brandon was the first  :0
> *


Indeed he was bro...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 15 2006, 05:41 PM~4627325
> *Our first lowrider bike in the club up here...Brandon's bike...Now we should have close to 20 bike members by the end of the season and maybe an extra chapter in Quebec City... :0
> 
> 
> *


Quebec city chapter?!!??! :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

DAMN QUEBEC CITY!!! YEAAAAH!!!


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Nice banner for de bike club dave!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 15 2006, 01:36 PM~4625677
> *ski ce pass c ke jattend ke tu recoit ma criss de roue pi la je comance mon love seat  :biggrin: apart sa ya rien
> *


pk tu tfait pa un love seat custom???


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 15 2006, 11:06 PM~4629270
> *pk tu tfait pa un love seat custom???
> *


criss tu sais pas lire batard haha...chek ski a marker "PIS LA JE COMMANCE MON LOVE SEAT"


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 15 2006, 10:18 PM~4629899
> *criss tu sais pas lire batard haha...chek ski a marker "PIS LA JE COMMANCE MON LOVE SEAT"
> *


 hehe


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 15 2006, 10:18 PM~4629899
> *criss tu sais pas lire batard haha...chek ski a marker "PIS LA JE COMMANCE MON LOVE SEAT"
> *




LOL :roflmao: 


Quebec City...? How bike members live near of there??? cause as I know we're all living near Mtl ... :0


----------



## AutoMini

very nice bikes


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 15 2006, 11:18 PM~4629899
> *criss tu sais pas lire batard haha...chek ski a marker "PIS LA JE COMMANCE MON LOVE SEAT"
> *




javai lu comanDe fo pa etre blaissan :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 15 2006, 09:01 PM~4628550
> *DAMN QUEBEC CITY!!! YEAAAAH!!!
> *


We might get a chapter there...Working on it right now... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

nice!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

U work on a quebec chapter 
damm man I would come the first member bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 17 2006, 08:38 PM~4644575
> *U work on a quebec chapter
> damm man I would come the first member bro
> *


Yeah it will eventually happen...Most probably before the beginning of the summer and if it happens, we plan on going to a show in QC to support our new chapter... :biggrin: And you would be welcome to join in Alex...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 17 2006, 11:45 PM~4645292
> *Yeah it will eventually happen...Most probably before the beginning of the summer and if it happens, we plan on going to a show in QC to support our new chapter... :biggrin:  And you would be welcome to join in Alex...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 17 2006, 09:45 PM~4645292
> *Yeah it will eventually happen...Most probably before the beginning of the summer and if it happens, we plan on going to a show in QC to support our new chapter... :biggrin:  And you would be welcome to join in Alex...
> *


who would be the prez?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 18 2006, 08:07 AM~4647945
> *who would be the prez?
> *


One of my friends that live in Quebec City...We'll see what happens but it looks like it's gonna work though...


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

:biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

1 wheeling bitch :uh:


----------



## low ben

:dunno: i don't know why :uh:


----------



## alex_low

I have the same Rc control car and de 4 wheel hop into the more high of the hopping


luxurious into the quebec city yeaaaaaaaa baby


----------



## Judas Is Rising

THE PRIEST IS BACK!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 18 2006, 09:01 PM~4653701
> *THE PRIEST IS BACK!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:  sup all bitch


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey guys we need picture of curently project bike...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 19 2006, 06:25 PM~4660239
> *hey guys we need picture of curently project bike...
> *


AND YOUR FUCKER????


----------



## low ben

ttt


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 19 2006, 07:44 PM~4661861
> * ttt
> *


 id turn her sideways and put her in the wall


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Don't forget guys...  

For the Montreal members: Our next meeting will be taking place friday on the 20th of January at the Restaurant Le Mandarin at 8h p.m, 7373 Langelier near the Metropolitan highway...The same restaurant we had our last meeting


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 19 2006, 08:28 PM~4662055
> *Don't forget guys...
> 
> For the Montreal members: Our next meeting will be taking place friday on the 20th of January at the Restaurant Le Mandarin at 8h p.m, 7373 Langelier near the Metropolitan highway...The same restaurant we had our last meeting
> *


 Thats perfect for me, i work at dumoilin right around the corner, il come straight from there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 19 2006, 09:29 PM~4662064
> *Thats perfect for me, i work at dumoilin right around the corner, il come straight from there
> *


right on bro...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 19 2006, 06:07 PM~4660636
> *AND YOUR FUCKER????
> *



damn dude dont have time and money :angry: ... but I have alot of idea in my head :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 19 2006, 09:34 PM~4662093
> *damn dude dont have time and money :angry:  ... but I have alot of idea in my head  :biggrin:
> *


Ideas are a start... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 20 2006, 08:04 AM~4664211
> *Ideas are a start... :biggrin:
> *



that's sure but for right now I put my "plaque" on chrome 

and after that I'll finish my display 

and after that may be start up a new custom frame with an sick paint and I think about a custom forks, custom handle bar ... but for all that I need alot of money


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 18 2006, 08:01 PM~4653701
> *THE PRIEST IS BACK!!!
> *


the priest is back from where ?? :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Post up more pics of your chopper Judas


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: T T T :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Very good meeting tonight guys...I'll post some pics on here of the meeting tomorrow...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 21 2006, 12:23 AM~4671389
> *Very good meeting tonight guys...I'll post some pics on here of the meeting tomorrow...
> *



nice big D


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 20 2006, 06:26 PM~4668683
> *the priest is back from where ?? :uh:
> *


damn shut up bro hahaha


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jan 20 2006, 09:19 PM~4669791
> *Post up more pics of your chopper Judas
> *


yeah soon..I wait my parts from the chrome shop :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some pics of our meeting last night...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's Abel...(64 ht 2 door imp)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Martin...The Car Club vice prez...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Tommy (68 Belair) :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Huggies... :biggrin: (63 rag top imp)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The crazy bastard himself...Bela with his lunch... :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

24 members showed up tonight...It is strongly recommanded up here to show up to meetings and everybody is down with the C.C...We booted 2 guys out of the bike club in a voting motion because I didn't hear shit from them for 3 months... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Biggy, Pancho, Bela and Abel...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Biggy, Myriam(chippis), Pancho and Bela... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I want to welcome in the club two new members on probation...Johnny(deville on here) and Joel...Welcome in the family guys... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 21 2006, 01:42 PM~4673396
> *I want to welcome in the club two new members on probation...Johnny(deville on here) and Joel...Welcome in the family guys... :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

it wasa nice meeting!


----------



## lolow

T T T :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

I'm not in the pics :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

purplelicious on here)


----------



## Judas Is Rising

happy birthday man!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 21 2006, 09:38 PM~4676733
> *I'm not in the pics  :tears:
> *


I can see you on one pic but you are kinda far...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

happy birthdays guys :wave:


----------



## low ben

Happy birthday steven :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

happy birthday man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Our new banner for our bike club... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 21 2006, 10:42 AM~4673396
> *I want to welcome in the club two new members on probation...Johnny(deville on here) and Joel...Welcome in the family guys... :biggrin:
> *


 THANKS DAVE! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 22 2006, 12:32 PM~4680177
> *THANKS DAVE!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## deville

By the way, Buffet Mandarin caught on fire the night after the meeting....
I found it kin of ironic i guess. Anyways, i wanted to know if were gonna do scrape by the lake for sure, if so, im gonna make sure its finished by then, so i need a goal date. 
Thanks.


----------



## Frontwalker

wassup Luxurious :wave:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Jan 22 2006, 12:02 PM~4680320
> *wassup Luxurious  :wave:
> *



Suuup :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 22 2006, 12:59 PM~4680303
> *By the way, Buffet Mandarin caught on fire the night after the meeting....
> I found it kin of ironic i guess. Anyways, i wanted to know if were gonna do scrape by the lake for sure, if so, im gonna make sure its finished by then, so i need a goal date.
> Thanks.
> *


We are going to Scrape 1000% for sure bro...The show will be at the end of august Johnny...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## low ben

sweet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Old school pic...When the bike club wasn't as big and the guys had cool bikes but nothing compared to what they are today...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 22 2006, 12:30 AM~4677654
> *purplelicious on here)
> *


héhéhéh thx at every one but Dave how did you know that it was my B-day.....

16 the way of lowlow car is not so far now!!!! 


(my dream car... purple buick rivi 71)


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 22 2006, 09:48 PM~4683430
> *Old school pic...When the bike club wasn't as big and the guys had cool bikes but nothing compared to what they are today...
> 
> 
> *


it was the day I meet you dave !!!
lol I was like they came an low low car we look like shit with our bikes... but finaly you was so nice with us , its now an honor to be in the club and have fun with all you guys :biggrin: LUXURIOUS BABY!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 23 2006, 01:32 AM~4684180
> *it was the day I meet you dave !!!
> lol I was like they came an low low car we look like shit with our bikes... but finaly you was so nice with us , its now an honor to be in the club and have fun with all you guys  :biggrin:  LUXURIOUS BABY!!!!
> *


 :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 23 2006, 06:16 AM~4685255
> *good morning :wave:
> *


hehe good morning


----------



## D Twist

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good morning guys... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Morning Bike Family


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 22 2006, 03:51 PM~4681106
> *
> 
> 
> *


mine supose to comes out of the chrome shop in 1 month :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

ohh fuck I dont have those hole on mine!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin: Some pics a member took in the bike club of our last show and gave to me on our meeting last friday... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some other pics of his bike...This guy works hard on his bike and is very proud to be in the Lux bike club...It really means a lot to him...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some of the guys in the Car Club up here don't really pay attention to the bike club and all but I think this is a very important aspect of our group up here...It is the future of our Car Club and it brings the younger ones together and a sense of belonging to something positive...I really love what the guys are doing in the bike club...They are motivated and always ready and willing to rep the club hard...   Keep up the great work you're doing bike club members!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Karine's bike...Another proud Lux member...


----------



## lolow

nice pics post whore  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 23 2006, 07:51 PM~4689564
> *nice pics post whore    :biggrin:
> *



I knew you would appreciate those my great post whore teacher... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 23 2006, 07:15 PM~4689722
> *I knew you would appreciate those my great post whore teacher... :biggrin:
> *


 Karine is in the club??


----------



## deville

Yo dave, check out an idea of the work thats going in to my bike. :biggrin: 
I must say, sam does amazing work!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 23 2006, 08:23 PM~4689300
> *Karine's bike...Another proud Lux member...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she want a custom frame :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 23 2006, 08:39 PM~4690464
> *she want a custom frame :biggrin:
> *


 Serieux??


----------



## Judas Is Rising

jai mal formulé ma phrase..je voulais dire " elle devrais avoir un frame custom" mais moi pis mon anglais haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 23 2006, 09:53 PM~4690544
> *jai mal formulé ma phrase..je voulais dire " elle devrais avoir un frame custom" mais moi pis mon anglais haha
> *


She should have one but since she was in the club before we made that rule, we can let it go...But at least she has a twisted frame...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 08:19 PM~4689778
> *Karine is in the club??
> *


Sometimes I wonder myself if she is really in... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 09:33 PM~4690414
> *Yo dave, check out an idea of the work thats going in to my bike.  :biggrin:
> I must say, sam does amazing work!
> *


Looking good Johnny...Can't wait to see it all done up bro...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 23 2006, 09:26 PM~4690836
> *Looking good Johnny...Can't wait to see it all done up bro...
> *


 Same here!


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey guys it's confirm I gonna do I new frame for my purple bitch!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 23 2006, 09:28 PM~4690859
> *hey guys it's confirm I gonna do I new frame for my purple bitch!
> *


 Awesome!


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey dude (deville) your bike is fuckin nice...
I just cant wait to see it all done with the custom part and all....!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 23 2006, 09:32 PM~4690904
> *hey dude (deville) your bike is fuckin nice...
> I just cant wait to see it all done with the custom part and all....!
> *


 Thanks, i think urs is awesome too! :cheesy: 
Parle tu francais ou anglais?, pi c'est steven, c'est ca? :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 10:35 PM~4690939
> *Thanks, i think urs is awesome too! :cheesy:
> Parle tu francais ou anglais?, pi c'est steven, c'est ca? :biggrin:
> *


oauis cest sa ben originairement je parle francais mais jfai mon possible sur langlai...

hey jvien de voir sur un autre topics... you wanna do your bike on 4 wheels!!! :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 23 2006, 09:38 PM~4690968
> *oauis cest sa ben originairement je parle francais mais jfai mon possible sur langlai...
> 
> hey jvien de voir sur un autre topics... you wanna do your bike on 4 wheels!!! :0
> *


Bien sur, comme le pic, et je vais acheter une suspension en air


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 23 2006, 10:28 PM~4690859
> *hey guys it's confirm I gonna do I new frame for my purple bitch!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 10:48 PM~4691026
> *Bien sur, comme le pic, et je vais acheter une suspension en air
> *


 :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hey hey 2 petite nouvelle je commence par la meilleur apres la moin bonne héhé..j'ai recu ma peinture a pinstripping que j'attendsais depuis le 18 septembre  mais ils m'ont pas shippé mon kit de 4 pinceau donc jpeut rien faire avec ma peinture :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lolow

:0 :uh: :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2006, 10:48 PM~4691026
> *Bien sur, comme le pic, et je vais acheter une suspension en air
> *



CRAZY!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 24 2006, 01:43 PM~4694436
> *hey hey 2 petite nouvelle je commence par la meilleur apres la moin bonne héhé..j'ai recu ma peinture a pinstripping que j'attendsais depuis le 18 septembre  mais ils m'ont pas shippé mon kit de 4 pinceau donc jpeut rien faire avec ma peinture :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I can't wait to see the pinstripping you'll be doing Sam...Should be nice...


----------



## PurpleLicious

it MUST be nice lol


----------



## LuckyLooney

Hey dirint karina have a new sort of chopper?
fantesia i think is was, dose she still have it??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuckyLooney_@Jan 24 2006, 04:59 PM~4695729
> *Hey dirint karina have a new sort of chopper?
> fantesia i think is was, dose she still have it??
> *


I'm not sure if she has a chopper...I know she a lolo bike and a trike though...


----------



## LuckyLooney

oupss i ment karine....
yeah think she did, go on v-low.com 
n then to riders she should be the first on the list


----------



## low ben

it's an old picture i think...


----------



## LuckyLooney

not sure if its a chopper but sure looks like one....


----------



## low ben

the pic are posted on v-low in june 05'


----------



## LuckyLooney

oh only swa picz of that lolow,
i wish i could of seen it in persone


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 24 2006, 12:43 PM~4694436
> *hey hey 2 petite nouvelle je commence par la meilleur apres la moin bonne héhé..j'ai recu ma peinture a pinstripping que j'attendsais depuis le 18 septembre  mais ils m'ont pas shippé mon kit de 4 pinceau donc jpeut rien faire avec ma peinture :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


ouin lgros bin hate de voir saaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

the green chopper is fucking ugly :uh: LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 24 2006, 08:45 PM~4697467
> *the green chopper is fucking ugly :uh: LOL
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuckyLooney_@Jan 24 2006, 06:38 PM~4696586
> *oupss i ment karine....
> yeah think she did, go on v-low.com
> n then to riders she should be the first on the list
> *


I don't think that was her chopper though bro...She's just posing with it... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuckyLooney

yeah i guess :dunno:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

en fin de conte je ne fera plus chromé autant de piece que sa pour mon chopper...la facture montais a 996$ :0 :0


----------



## low ben

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 25 2006, 07:01 PM~4705113
> *ttt :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey benjamin, tres cool, il a besoin juste la chaine


----------



## low ben

lol ouais la chaine pi des nouvelles pieces qui vont arrivé dans 2 semaines :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 25 2006, 07:09 PM~4705153
> *lol ouais la chaine pi des nouvelles pieces qui vont arrivé dans 2 semaines :biggrin:
> *


 Des nouvelles ieces aussi 
Quel pieces??


----------



## low ben

jen parle pas trop la mais une coupe d'afaire la


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 25 2006, 07:15 PM~4705187
> *jen parle pas trop la mais une coupe d'afaire la
> *


 ok


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 25 2006, 07:01 PM~4704721
> *en fin de conte je ne fera plus chromé autant de piece que sa pour mon chopper...la facture montais a 996$  :0  :0
> *


Chrome is very expensive but looks soooooooo good... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Very nice work Benjamin...Keep up the good work...


----------



## low ben

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 25 2006, 09:15 PM~4705187
> *jen parle pas trop la mais une coupe d'afaire la
> *


genre UNE CHAINE!HAHAHAHA


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2006, 09:31 PM~4705300
> *Chrome is very expensive but looks soooooooo good... :biggrin:
> *


ouais mais pour un bike sa n'a pas d'allure haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 25 2006, 11:13 PM~4706277
> *ouais mais pour un bike sa n'a pas d'allure haha
> *



Ca, c'est certains...Did you get your plaque chromed yet Sam?


----------



## PurpleLicious

I think that hedont have a plaque ...
but mine will come out of the chrome shop in 1 month I think...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 09:52 PM~4713098
> *Ca, c'est certains...Did you get your plaque chromed yet Sam?
> *


yeah I don't have a plaque :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jan 26 2006, 10:45 PM~4713828
> *yeah I don't have a plaque :biggrin:
> *


It's time for you to get one... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

I know but the cost is fucking expensive and the chrome too :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Happy Birthday Deville


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jan 27 2006, 01:46 PM~4717452
> *I know but the cost is fucking expensive and the chrome too :biggrin:
> *


how much for a plaque...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 27 2006, 05:46 PM~4718604
> *how much for a plaque...
> *


DAMN I DON'T KNOW CRISS


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jan 27 2006, 05:30 PM~4718992
> *DAMN I DON'T KNOW CRISS
> *



if you dont know how you can said that its expensive :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 27 2006, 06:37 PM~4719071
> *if you dont know how you can said that its expensive  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN LE GROS....JUSTE A VOIR MA FACTURE SA MONTAIS A 996 PIACE DONC SA TE DONE TU UNE PETITE IDÉE???!!!!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jan 27 2006, 03:20 PM~4718432
> *Happy Birthday Deville
> *


Its tomorow but thanks.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jan 27 2006, 05:30 PM~4718992
> *DAMN I DON'T KNOW CRISS
> *



The cost for a plaque to be chromed is about between 75$ and 125$...Not too bad...


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2006, 10:58 AM~4719278
> *Its tomorow but thanks.
> *


Dam, it shows up as today


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jan 27 2006, 06:12 PM~4719779
> *Dam, it shows up as today
> *


Its cool i appreciate it anyways!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'll wish you happy birthday tomorrow Johnny...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I like your new name Judas...JUDAS IS RISING... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 10:07 PM~4720510
> *I like your new name Judas...JUDAS IS RISING... :biggrin:
> *


hehe :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup!....I wait to recive all my part I need to complete my trike I am working on the box that will be there for the hydraulics pump :biggrin:  :0 ....and wait to see my custom fork!


----------



## lolow

Happy Birthday Deville


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yeah happy birthday Johnny!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jan 27 2006, 10:49 PM~4721190
> *yeah happy birthday Johnny!
> *


 Wow, merci! :biggrin: 18 finalement


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 08:05 PM~4720491
> *I'll wish you happy birthday tomorrow Johnny...   :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 27 2006, 10:44 PM~4721156
> *Happy Birthday Deville
> *


 Thanks man! I apreciate it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHNNY... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 11:00 PM~4721253
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHNNY... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2006, 12:03 AM~4721272
> *Thanks!
> *


So how's your bike coming along big guy?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 11:05 PM~4721285
> *So how's your bike coming along big guy?
> *


 well, i got the frame from sam, its amazing, je capotte quand je le regarde, et il fait toutes mais autres pieces durant le mois de fevrier, apres ca c'est le chrome, et a la fin, c'est le suspension en air!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2006, 01:10 AM~4721314
> *well, i got the frame from sam, its amazing, je capotte quand je le regarde, et il fait toutes mais autres pieces durant le mois de fevrier, apres ca c'est le chrome, et a la fin, c'est le suspension en air!
> *


niceee broooo sa va être bin bin malade pi bonne fête brooooooo  fini moi ste bike la :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 27 2006, 11:17 PM~4721343
> *niceee broooo sa va être bin bin malade pi bonne fête brooooooo   fini moi ste bike la  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Cool,. et merci Joe, jai finallement 18!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2006, 12:10 AM~4721314
> *well, i got the frame from sam, its amazing, je capotte quand je le regarde, et il fait toutes mais autres pieces durant le mois de fevrier, apres ca c'est le chrome, et a la fin, c'est le suspension en air!
> *


Damn...It's gonna be tight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB

YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 11:21 PM~4721364
> *Damn...It's gonna be tight...
> *


 I hope so!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2006, 12:22 AM~4721370
> *I hope so!
> *


I know so bro...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 11:29 PM~4721390
> *I know so bro...
> *


Wow, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2006, 12:30 AM~4721395
> *Wow, thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 11:34 PM~4721407
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 Mais c'est sur je devrais donner le credit a sam, sans lui le bike serait jamais possible a faire!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2006, 01:40 AM~4721431
> *Mais c'est sur je devrais donner le credit a sam, sans lui le bike serait jamais possible a faire!
> *


sa fais un plaisir de faire un projet aussi spectaculaire qu'il va être


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2006, 12:40 AM~4721431
> *Mais c'est sur je devrais donner le credit a sam, sans lui le bike serait jamais possible a faire!
> *


Oui, c'est vrai que Sam fait du maudit beau travail... :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

BONNE FETE DEVILLE !


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 28 2006, 09:40 AM~4722686
> *BONNE FETE DEVILLE !
> *


 Merci!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2006, 01:55 AM~4721221
> *Wow, merci!  :biggrin:  18 finalement
> *


time to go in stripclub hahahahahaha


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 28 2006, 02:45 PM~4723448
> *time to go in stripclub hahahahahaha
> *


yeah haha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 28 2006, 01:45 PM~4723448
> *time to go in stripclub hahahahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 03:50 PM~4723471
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: hahah like you never went :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 28 2006, 02:00 PM~4723511
> *:0  :biggrin: hahah like you never went  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


I have a very conservative way of life my Gatineau goofy friend... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 04:08 PM~4723545
> *I have a very conservative way of life my Gatineau goofy friend... :0  :biggrin:
> *


I refuse to tiptoe through life........................ Only to arrive safely at death   



everyone dies ...............................Not everyone lives


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 28 2006, 02:28 PM~4723648
> *I refuse to tiptoe through life........................ Only to arrive safely at death </span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>everyone dies ...............................Not everyone lives
> *


It's ok cause I'm doing a little of both everyday... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 04:30 PM~4723652
> *It's ok cause I'm doing a little of both everyday... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
what waiting for death , sitting at home ..................wishing you woud have done this or that :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 28 2006, 02:35 PM~4723679
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> what waiting for death , sitting at home ..................wishing you woud have done this or that  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Not really because everyday you go through, you live a little but you also get closer to death as well...Don't be a goof Lolow... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 04:39 PM~4723696
> *Not really because everyday you go through, you live a little but you also get closer to death as well...Don't be a goof Lolow... :0    :biggrin:
> *


doh !!!! really :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 28 2006, 02:40 PM~4723699
> *doh !!!! really  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Really you Goof...Damn, I like that word almost just as much as you like the word ''fool'' or ''foolios''... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:33 PM~4724040
> *Really you Goof...Damn, I like that word almost just as much as you like the word ''fool'' or ''foolios''... :0  :biggrin:
> *


aint that right Fo0lio :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 28 2006, 04:41 PM~4724071
> *aint that right Fo0lio  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:43 PM~4724083
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning bros... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 08:29 AM~4727717
> *good morning bros... :biggrin:
> *


Good morning!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

good morning :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

Morning BIATCH :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

LuxuriouS Mtl Chapter B.C.

Ride: 
Hypnotiz Trike
Oldsmobile Cutlass comiing soon

:0 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 03:00 PM~4728432
> *LuxuriouS Mtl Chapter B.C.
> 
> Ride:
> Hypnotiz Trike
> Oldsmobile Cutlass comiing soon
> 
> :0  :0
> *


 :0 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 02:00 PM~4728432
> *LuxuriouS Mtl Chapter B.C.
> 
> Ride:
> Hypnotiz Trike
> Oldsmobile Cutlass comiing soon
> 
> :0  :0
> *


"tit Mat" is just a talk shit LOL like Ben :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

go fuck you're mother :biggrin: I don't talk shit me I will have maybe a olds cutlass or an Mercedes 300SE 1967  my god father has one and he will give it to me maybe


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 29 2006, 05:56 PM~4729332
> *go fuck you're mother  :biggrin:  I don't talk shit me I will have maybe a olds cutlass or an Mercedes 300SE 1967    my god father has one and he will give it to me maybe
> *


okay OKAAAY but soon I'm not sure HAHA you have just 14 :roflmao:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jan 29 2006, 06:18 PM~4729413
> *okay OKAAAY but soon I'm not sure HAHA you have just 14  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: hey tit mat...first finish your trike lolllll fat monkey ass  after I can listen you :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Hey guys, this the biggest thread in the bike section... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 07:59 PM~4729933
> *Hey guys, this the biggest thread in the bike section... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeahhhh :biggrin: will be the biggest for a long time big prez


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 07:59 PM~4729933
> *Hey guys, this the biggest thread in the bike section... :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that's hot!


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 29 2006, 07:14 PM~4730005
> *:biggrin:  yeahhhh :biggrin:  will be the biggest for a long time big prez
> *


right on lil prez... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jan 29 2006, 08:14 PM~4730413
> *yeah that's hot!
> *


Very nice...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Maybe a little bit late but happy birthay Johny!!!

and Timat I think you shit talking right there but if its true dont get a mercedes It's ugly!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

to the top... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## low ben

good morning lolow


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 29 2006, 09:24 PM~4731263
> *Maybe a little bit late but happy birthay Johny!!!
> 
> and Timat I think you shit talking right there but if its true dont get a mercedes It's ugly!
> *


Thanks steve :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

guys its official I will have an new frame for the last show this summer 

I have now an classic lowrider frame all ready to be customize!


----------



## lolow

thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

now all I need its money lol


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 30 2006, 03:52 PM~4736280
> *now all I need its money lol
> *


Its always money. Good luck.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 30 2006, 04:38 PM~4736162
> *guys its official I will have an new frame for the last show this summer
> 
> I have now an classic lowrider frame all ready to be customize!
> *


right on steven...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 30 2006, 06:46 PM~4737238
> *Its always money. Good luck.
> *


the name of the game really... :0


----------



## lolow

yup :angry:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## deville

Hey lolow, where you from, and where is ur bike, i wanna see some pics man.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 30 2006, 10:44 PM~4739303
> *Hey lolow, where you from, and where is ur bike, i wanna see some pics man.
> *


Lolow is a goof from Gatineau...He has a bike and a Buick 68 4 door sedan LeSAbre... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mornin'... :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville+Jan 31 2006, 12:44 AM~4739303-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lolow, where you from, and where is ur bike, i wanna see some pics man.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 01:16 AM~4739476
> *Lolow is a goof from Gatineau...He has a bike and a Buick 68 4 door sedan LeSAbre... :0 :biggrin:
> *


here is my bike the first or really really close to be the first lowrider bike in the province of quebec ,strait from L.A  (bit more then 12 years ago  )

all chrome and gold with 144 spokes  



and i still have it :thumbsup:

and i have a old girl frame i started customizing but never finished it :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

morning :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 31 2006, 10:20 AM~4741912
> *here is my bike the first or really really close to be the first lowrider bike in the province of quebec ,strait from L.A   (bit more then 12 years ago   )
> 
> all chrome and gold with 144 spokes
> 
> 
> 
> and i still have it  :thumbsup:
> 
> and i have a old girl frame i started customizing but never finished it  :biggrin:
> *


Thats awesome. That must be why there is talk about the quebec chapter eh?
I think you should go ahead and finish that girl frame. Im always up for seeing the ideas of others


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 31 2006, 01:36 PM~4742009
> *Thats awesome. That must be why there is talk about the quebec chapter eh?
> I think you should go ahead and finish that girl frame. Im always up for seeing the ideas of others
> *


yea i shoud :biggrin: been collecting dust for ever hahahaha


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 31 2006, 10:39 AM~4742032
> *yea i shoud  :biggrin: been collecting dust for ever hahahaha
> *


Do you have any pics??


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 31 2006, 01:40 PM~4742037
> *Do you have any pics??
> *


no its only a frame all cut up ,and no pics :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

I'm gonna receive all my parts of G.G. Buffing, Longueil (chrome shop) in 3 week!!!  my Triubte To The Priest gonna be ready for the first show in April :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 1 2006, 08:41 PM~4754274
> *I'm gonna receive all my parts of G.G. Buffing, Longueil (chrome shop)  in 3 week!!!   my Triubte To The Priest gonna be ready for the first show in April  :0
> *


I thought you said it was too expensive... :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2006, 01:45 AM~4755605
> *I thought you said it was too expensive... :0
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

suppp!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2006, 12:45 AM~4755605
> *I thought you said it was too expensive... :0
> *


I know :biggrin: :biggrin: but my bike want these chrome parts :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 2 2006, 12:50 PM~4758522
> *I know  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but my bike want these chrome parts  :biggrin:
> *


got any recent pics of ur chopper :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 2 2006, 01:50 PM~4758522
> *I know  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but my bike want these chrome parts  :biggrin:
> *


right on...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 2 2006, 06:26 PM~4760282
> *got any recent pics of ur chopper :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


umh no he is not assembled...because my parts is at the chrome shop...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 2 2006, 11:33 PM~4763637
> *umh no he is not assembled...because my parts is at the chrome shop...
> *


Damn, the Lux Bike Club will be nice to see this summer...


----------



## str8 outta denmark

im looking forward to it..


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2006, 07:37 AM~4765745
> *Damn, the Lux Bike Club will be nice to see this summer...
> *


 Thats the is the most rewarding thing is to be in a club and se what everyone else is up to, i cant wait to see it this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2006, 09:37 AM~4765745
> *Damn, the Lux Bike Club will be nice to see this summer...
> *


oh yeah Dave

also my lowrider project going to be ready soon :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 3 2006, 12:14 PM~4767397
> *oh yeah Dave
> 
> also my lowrider project going to be ready soon  :biggrin:
> *


 je veux vraiment voir tes bikes sam. :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 3 2006, 04:16 PM~4768344
> *je veux vraiment voir tes bikes sam. :thumbsup:
> *


le tien aussi un coup tout monter avec les pieces custom la sa va etre une bombe!


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2006, 07:37 AM~4765745
> *Damn, the Lux Bike Club will be nice to see this summer...
> *


yeah it's will be crazy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 3 2006, 03:16 PM~4768344
> *je veux vraiment voir tes bikes sam. :thumbsup:
> *



and I want to see your!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Right on guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 3 2006, 01:14 PM~4767397
> *oh yeah Dave
> 
> also my lowrider project going to be ready soon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## low ben

look what I found on my bike last night :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 08:02 AM~4774114
> *look what I found on my bike last night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 
























































:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 09:02 AM~4774114
> *look what I found on my bike last night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The girl or the LuxuriouS license plate???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I want to congradulate Jerry and the Indy Lux crew for their great work so fare on organizing their show...I mean, this guy is putting out the Lux name all over the midwest...Check out the show poster...Big props Jerry... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 4 2006, 03:25 PM~4775092
> *The girl or the LuxuriouS license plate???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


yea more pics of the girl :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 4 2006, 05:02 PM~4775558
> *yea more pics of the girl  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Biggest thread of the bike section... :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 4 2006, 05:40 PM~4775810
> *Biggest thread of the bike section... :0
> *


shut up f0ol  :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 4 2006, 01:06 PM~4775283
> *I want to congradulate Jerry and the Indy Lux crew for their great work so fare on organizing their show...I mean, this guy is putting out the Lux name all over the midwest...Check out the show poster...Big props Jerry... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *




loooooooking fucking goooood homie


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 4 2006, 02:02 PM~4775558
> *yea more pics of the girl  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 07:08 PM~4776219
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its not funny we want more :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 4 2006, 06:17 PM~4776257
> *its not funny we want more  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH DAMN POST MORE PICS OF THIS GIRL!


----------



## Jodoka

i veut pas jlui ai demander lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 4 2006, 03:50 PM~4775872
> *shut up f0ol  :biggrin:
> *


Don't be jealous you fucking Gatineau goof... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Feb 4 2006, 09:32 PM~4777072
> *i veut pas jlui ai demander lol
> *


damn ,we want more .......... :angry:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Feb 4 2006, 08:32 PM~4777072
> *i veut pas jlui ai demander lol
> *


ah oké ben debor Ben ses une sale tapette!!


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

why the fuck you had to zoom so close :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## low ben

:0


----------



## Jodoka

ohhh uffin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

more.. haha


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 09:00 PM~4778111
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wow, ta blonde est belle en esti!


----------



## low ben

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 4 2006, 09:28 PM~4778332
> *wow, ta blonde est belle en esti!
> *



ah ah ah faudrais pas que ma blonde voye sa parce que c pas elle LOL :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

ta tu msn deville ?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 09:30 PM~4778357
> *ah ah ah faudrais pas que ma blonde voye sa parce que c pas elle LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: where is the face ,if its not your girl friend :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 09:31 PM~4778366
> *ta tu msn deville ?
> *


bien sure.


----------



## low ben

c koi?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 09:41 PM~4778459
> *c koi?
> *


[email protected]


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 4 2006, 11:28 PM~4778332
> *wow, ta blonde est belle en esti!
> *



haha calme toi gros on y voit meme pas la face HAHA


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 4 2006, 09:47 PM~4778505
> *haha calme toi gros on y voit meme pas la face HAHA
> *


hhahehah.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 10:30 PM~4778357
> *ah ah ah faudrais pas que ma blonde voye sa parce que c pas elle LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## low ben

hey dave :biggrin: , what do you think about my pic lol ? :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

beautiful face HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 11:01 PM~4778622
> *hey dave  :biggrin:  , what do you think about my pic lol ? :cheesy:
> *



I like the girls' body but where's the face???? :0  :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

ah ah ah I lost the face when I put the picture on the forum :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 5 2006, 10:24 AM~4780448
> *good morning :wave:
> *


good morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good morning Judas and Lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## alex_low

shit Ben U would some competition 

I think me too I have to take some picture of my gurls friends on my bike 

nice Ben 

big up to all lux. member


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 5 2006, 11:29 AM~4781337
> *shit Ben U would some competition
> 
> I think me too I have to take some picture of my gurls friends on my bike
> 
> nice Ben
> 
> big up to all lux. member
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 10:26 PM~4778821
> *ah ah ah I lost the face when I put the picture on the forum :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :machinegun: :guns: 




















Sweet pic bro :0 














































:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 4 2006, 11:26 PM~4778821
> *ah ah ah I lost the face when I put the picture on the forum :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey Ben moi chte voi juste amener la fille dans ton cabanon en String a temperature qui fai lol !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 5 2006, 09:58 PM~4784808
> *hey Ben moi chte voi juste amener la fille dans ton cabanon en String a temperature qui fai lol !!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 5 2006, 08:58 PM~4784808
> *hey Ben moi chte voi juste amener la fille dans ton cabanon en String a temperature qui fai lol !!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ji avais pensé avant lol jai mit mon bike dans une chambre :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

es ce que ya quelqun qui sais sa date de quand cette photo parce que c a beloeil po loin de ou jride c dans mon coin perdu :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 6 2006, 06:49 PM~4789932
> *es ce que ya quelqun qui sais sa date de quand cette photo parce que c a beloeil po loin de ou jride c dans mon coin perdu :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

it's not the same place lol :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

loll ben c dehor ds un cabanon ta pri la pik ek la meuf dessu ? lolll.. a devai slé glé en crisss!!?


----------



## low ben

ah ah no non inquieté vous pas c'étais dans une chambre lol jai pensé a toute :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 6 2006, 06:32 PM~4790330
> *ah ah no non inquieté vous pas c'étais dans une chambre lol jai pensé a toute :biggrin:
> *


a part de tla taper :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## low ben

c pas pour rien que j'ai marqué jai pensé A TOUTE lol c'étais inclu :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

HAHAHAHA


----------



## low ben

yo steeven do you sale your frame?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 6 2006, 04:49 PM~4789932
> *es ce que ya quelqun qui sais sa date de quand cette photo parce que c a beloeil po loin de ou jride c dans mon coin perdu :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It was last summer in july I think...


----------



## PurpleLicious

may be 

Just if some one want it ...


----------



## low ben

my friend want a custom frame... how much?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 6 2006, 09:03 PM~4791841
> *my friend want a custom frame... how much?
> *


 :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 6 2006, 10:03 PM~4791841
> *my friend want a custom frame... how much?
> *


I'm here hahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 6 2006, 09:50 PM~4792192
> *I'm here hahaha
> *


right on...


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:wave:


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

LOL ben tu tlé tapé ?? sérieu lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 07:39 PM~4798249
> *LOL ben tu tlé tapé ?? sérieu lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 6 2006, 09:49 PM~4791699
> *c pas pour rien que j'ai marqué jai pensé A TOUTE lol c'étais inclu :biggrin:
> *


dkoi tu parle tu te l'ai pas taper tu ma dit tétais fidele..mais bon ses vrai sa doit etre encore du talk shit jallais preske oublier haha


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 7 2006, 07:05 PM~4798499
> *dkoi tu parle tu te l'ai pas taper tu ma dit tétais fidele..mais bon ses vrai sa doit etre encore du talk shit jallais preske oublier haha
> *


lol ouais mais fidele a un certain point :biggrin: chu pu vrmt ak ma blonde fak chpeu parlé d vrai chose :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 7 2006, 09:49 PM~4798716
> *lol ouais mais fidele a un certain point :biggrin:  chu pu vrmt ak ma blonde fak chpeu parlé d vrai chose :biggrin:
> *


ouais mais quand a la posé sur ton bike t'étais encore ek ta blonde pis la tu ma dit ke si je serais toi je la tromperais pas tk gros tu tperd dans tes mensoge, faut le faire ahahhahahahahha!!!!


----------



## low ben

ouais mais c justement ske jvous dit lol jme suis mal exprimé...la fille ma dit quel reviendrais quand jvoudrais pour dautre pic...fak jai dit quand a va rvenir vu ke jai pu dblonde bah...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 6 2006, 09:03 PM~4791841
> *my friend want a custom frame... how much?
> *



fai une offre :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## low ben

good morning lolow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good morning Lux... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

sup boys Yo Ben on sen criss anyway this is all biatch lol

smoke weed get drunk and fuck whit this baby boys


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 8 2006, 07:54 PM~4806472
> *sup boys Yo Ben on sen criss anyway this is all biatch lol
> 
> smoke weed get drunk and fuck whit this baby boys
> *



humm not sure! :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Judas, anymore progress on your bikes...


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 9 2006, 12:52 AM~4808015
> *Judas, anymore progress on your bikes...
> *


umh I'm gonna be receive my parts of the chrome shop in still 2 weeks for my chopper...and my lowrider gonna be ready very soon still 2-3 weeks


----------



## PurpleLicious

yo ben what about the dude ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

I don't know why I said baby BOYS I would said BABY GULRZ

peace peace


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 9 2006, 03:25 PM~4812110
> *yo ben what about the dude ...
> *


yo steven my friend want your frame...how much? :biggrin:


----------



## deville

hehe  page 69 :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 9 2006, 08:25 PM~4813483
> *hehe  page 69 :biggrin:
> *


umh sa me done faim haha!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 9 2006, 08:25 PM~4813876
> *umh sa me done faim haha!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 9 2006, 07:25 PM~4813876
> *umh sa me done faim haha!
> *


 :0 :0 














:uh: 






































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 9 2006, 07:12 PM~4813396
> *yo steven my friend want your frame...how much? :biggrin:
> *


qui fasse une offre...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## low ben

Good morning :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 9 2006, 10:59 PM~4815250
> *qui fasse une offre...
> *


yo BEN ,,,


----------



## low ben

:uh: :uh: :uh: it's my name lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 10 2006, 04:22 PM~4820901
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  it's my name lol
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good night fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good afternoon... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 11 2006, 11:39 AM~4826641
> *Good afternoon... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey guys. Hi dave. Shit work is sooooooooooooo long..... :uh:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 11 2006, 12:41 PM~4826652
> *Hey guys. Hi dave. Shit work is sooooooooooooo long..... :uh:
> *



what's going on Johnny...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

Hi Guys!! I Have Buy My First Car Today!!  A Plymouth Caravelle Salon '87,Automatic, 318c.i. 5.2L, Electric Doors And Windows, Very Clean Interior, The Body Have A Little Spots Of Rust But In General He Is In Very Good Condition, Pics Coming Soon :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## str8 outta denmark

Congratulations Judas..


----------



## alex_low

nice big post some picture of your car


----------



## lolow

yea i wanna see that k-car :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 11 2006, 10:24 PM~4829318
> *Hi Guys!! I Have Buy My First Car Today!!   A Plymouth Caravelle Salon '87,Automatic, 318c.i. 5.2L, Electric Doors And Windows, Very Clean Interior, The Body Have A Little Spots Of Rust But In General He Is In Very Good Condition, Pics Coming Soon  :biggrin:
> *


Nice going lil bro...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Feb 12 2006, 05:32 AM~4831556
> *Congratulations Judas..
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 12 2006, 11:59 AM~4832434
> *yea i wanna see that k-car  :biggrin:
> *


yeah in a couple of days :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini

:O


----------



## str8 outta denmark

wassup... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

I got new pics of my Caravelle :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Looking good...


----------



## Jodoka

sam ta du travail a faire dessu lol mais ses un criss de bo char :thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

Clean ride.. :0


----------



## rocawearlowrider

yessssss el gros :biggrin: sti ki va etre killer cette été ak le new paint and all other shit :biggrin:  hahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The car won't be a lowrider though...More of a muscle car or a dragtser I believe...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2006, 09:02 PM~4842166
> *The car won't be a lowrider though...More of a muscle car or a dragtser I believe...
> *


yes more muscle car :biggrin: with a flat black paint


----------



## lolow

not bad :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 13 2006, 09:12 PM~4842817
> *yes more muscle car  :biggrin:  with a flat black paint
> *


Make a lowrider out of it...I dare you... :0  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2006, 08:00 PM~4850042
> *Make a lowrider out of it...I dare you... :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its too bad, sam has potential to make a badass lowlow.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2006, 11:00 PM~4850042
> *Make a lowrider out of it...I dare you... :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


god to bad i cant find the pic on the diplomat (same car diff grill )  that was a low low :angry:


----------



## deville

ugh....good morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 14 2006, 09:37 PM~4850294
> *Its too bad, sam has potential to make a badass lowlow.
> *


Yeah, he could build something of high quality for sure...No doubt...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2006, 10:00 PM~4850042
> *Make a lowrider out of it...I dare you... :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna make muscle car with it because I like more muscle car than a lowlow...and the performance :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 15 2006, 12:50 PM~4854245
> *I'm gonna make muscle car with it because I like more muscle car than a lowlow...and the performance  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## b_boy02000

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2005, 08:15 PM~3790253
> *
> 
> 
> *



youve prolly answered this ? million times but i dont have time to go thru all 71 pages of this topic. but are these bikes ridable without the rear bottom bar? i cut my top rear bars off today and oi mocked them back on but i have a couple ideas if i can just leave them off and still ride it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 15 2006, 01:50 PM~4854245
> *I'm gonna make muscle car with it because I like more muscle car than a lowlow...and the performance  :biggrin:
> *


As long as you keep doing those sweet bikes, it's all good bro... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2006, 12:54 AM~4857581
> *As long as you keep doing those sweet bikes, it's all good bro... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

morning :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Feb 15 2006, 10:42 PM~4857139
> *youve prolly answered this ?  million times but i dont have time to go thru all 71 pages of this topic. but are these bikes ridable without the rear bottom bar? i cut my top rear bars off today and oi mocked them back on but i have a couple ideas if i can just leave them off and still ride it
> *


I don't know is that you mean but yeah is ridable, I'm the maker of this frame.
damn my english suck haha


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Feb 15 2006, 08:42 PM~4857139
> *youve prolly answered this ?  million times but i dont have time to go thru all 71 pages of this topic. but are these bikes ridable without the rear bottom bar? i cut my top rear bars off today and oi mocked them back on but i have a couple ideas if i can just leave them off and still ride it
> *


ya they are ridable to some point, my fat ass needs all the bars, but someone lighter can pull it off easily, all ive seen is the paint cracking because of stress.
But not break, although it'd be Hillarious! and sad all at the same time


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

http://midwestmadness06.freecoolsite.com/index.htm


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Feb 17 2006, 09:14 AM~4867309
> *
> 
> http://midwestmadness06.freecoolsite.com/index.htm
> *


I wish i could go and represent.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 17 2006, 11:23 AM~4867388
> *I wish i could go and represent.
> *


Shit i wish all you guys could come down


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 17 2006, 10:23 AM~4867388
> *I wish i could go and represent.
> *



yo deville Is you go there I will go there and represent with you bro!


----------



## PurpleLicious

:biggrin: thats me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lmao^^^^^


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 17 2006, 04:28 PM~4869077
> *yo deville Is you go there I will go there and represent with you bro!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Feb 17 2006, 10:37 AM~4867509
> *Shit i wish all you guys could come down
> *



next year, we might make that trip for the second edition of the show... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 17 2006, 07:56 PM~4871131
> *next year, we might make that trip for the second edition of the show... :biggrin:
> *


thumbs up to that!
if my car is done by then, ill bring that too :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 17 2006, 11:12 PM~4872133
> *thumbs up to that!
> if my car is done by then, ill bring that too :thumbsup:
> *


right on Johnny, I didn't know you were working on a car as well bro... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

SUPPPP LOLOWWW :0


----------



## AutoMini

:0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 18 2006, 08:49 AM~4874121
> *right on Johnny, I didn't know you were working on a car as well bro... :0
> *


Dont you remeber, my sis said she told you about he 62 ford fairlane


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 18 2006, 01:11 PM~4874952
> *Dont you remeber, my sis said she told you about he 62 ford fairlane
> *


true, she did talk to me about that ride...But I didn't know it was yours though, I thought that was her project...It would be sweet to see that one come out nice...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 18 2006, 08:45 PM~4877503
> *true, she did talk to me about that ride...But I didn't know it was yours though, I thought that was her project...It would be sweet to see that one come out nice...
> *


Oh it will, its my next project


----------



## lolow

cool :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 18 2006, 10:02 PM~4877675
> *Oh it will, its my next project
> *


right on bro...


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning bros...


----------



## deville

So dave, when is the next meet, show, or ride? Anything with the club anytime soon?


----------



## rocawearlowrider

4 Mars au St Hub sur Newman I think


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Feb 19 2006, 06:18 PM~4882169
> *4 Mars au St Hub sur Newman I think
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 19 2006, 04:03 PM~4882363
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


For this meeting Dave had think with his head not with his stomach :uh: 



Look what I did I got nothing to do so I did this 

OG Pic








Modified Pic :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Our next meeting will take place at the restaurant St-Hubert on 7070 Newman Boulevard in Ville Lasalle on saturday march 4th 2006 at 7 p.m...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 20 2006, 04:16 AM~4885952
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


good morning BITCH :biggrin: haha j/k


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2006, 05:48 PM~4882894
> *Our next meeting will take place at the restaurant St-Hubert on 7070 Newman Boulevard in Ville Lasalle on saturday march 4th 2006 at 7 p.m...
> *


 Thats awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Feb 20 2006, 08:54 AM~4886205
> *good morning BITCH :biggrin: haha j/k
> *


you're pathetic LOL


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey Dave what about your cars?


----------



## low ben

:biggrin: my father have a friend who want sell his car...I can have the car for around 1000$ :uh: but...I don't know if it good for juiced :uh: 
What do you think my Lux Brothers?


----------



## PurpleLicious

you know what dude ... its a Cady alway good!

but ask the question in the car topics!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

C'est une traction avant, pas vraiment bon...Ca prend une traction arriere avec un full frame...


----------



## low ben

:angry: damn...


----------



## silver64

that car would be shit to juice


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 20 2006, 06:57 PM~4888849
> *that car would be shit to juice
> *


I agree


----------



## alex_low

oubli sa JOe rien a faire ake sa chu davie ake Dave

pogne toi un g-body sa se travail bin pi les piece son aps dure a trouver


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 20 2006, 07:31 PM~4889035
> *oubli sa JOe rien a faire ake sa chu davie ake Dave
> 
> pogne toi un g-body sa se travail bin pi les piece son aps dure a trouver
> *


spaske ses Ben qui voulais acheter le char...


----------



## alex_low

batard que y a rine a comprendre ake vos histoire de char Ben sa fait 5 char qui est suposer avoir acheter JOe lui sa fait 10 qui est aller voir pi qui allai surement acheter what the fuck boyz lets GO


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2006, 07:47 PM~4888816
> *C'est une traction avant, pas vraiment bon...Ca prend une traction arriere avec un full frame...
> *


what the fuck do you know about cars hahahahahaha FO0L 






























j/k :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 20 2006, 07:21 PM~4889352
> *what the fuck do you know about cars hahahahahaha FO0L
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


what a goof you are...Mr Dynasty... :uh: :0 :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2006, 09:32 PM~4889440
> *what a goof you are...Mr Dynasty... :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


fuck you . :biggrin: ........ i make the hobby evolve FO0L what have you done :dunno: :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 20 2006, 07:38 PM~4889489
> *fuck you . :biggrin: ........ i make the hobby evolve FO0L what have you done :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha you goof...Just another excuse for that bad choice of a ride... :0  :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2006, 10:04 PM~4889621
> *hahahaha you goof...Just another excuse for that bad choice of a ride... :0    :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


wasen a bad choice , i like to do stuff other wont try take more guts ,and its more of a challendge wen nothing is done for it (parts etc etc )  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 20 2006, 08:06 PM~4889627
> *wasen a bad choice , i like to do stuff other wont  try take more guts ,and its more of a challendge wen nothing is done for it (parts etc etc )    :biggrin:
> *



what kind of excuse is that for that mistake you did...hahaha... :0  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2006, 10:13 PM~4889672
> *what kind of excuse is that for that mistake you did...hahaha... :0    :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i guess you like to follow trends then :dunno: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## deville

...... :0 de tout facon, Ben, le caddy est nice pour 1000, mais si tu veux du juice oubli ca, ca vaux pas la pene. trouve quelque chose plus belle que ca, comme une 80 fleetwood. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 20 2006, 08:16 PM~4889696
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  i guess you like to follow trends then :dunno:  :uh:  :buttkick:
> *



Yes but not your trend...hahaha... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2006, 11:40 PM~4890359
> *Yes but not your trend...hahaha... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


kool im one in a million ....not a million like one :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 20 2006, 05:12 PM~4888592
> *:biggrin: my father have a friend who want sell his car...I can have the car for around 1000$ :uh: but...I don't know if it good for juiced :uh:
> What do you think my Lux Brothers?
> 
> *


HOPE YOU CAN UNDERSTAND MY ENGLISH.
YOU CAN JUICE THAT CADDY, BUT THOSE CADDYS ARE FRONT WHEEL DRIVE. IF YOU PUT REGULAR SPOKES ON IT, THEY WILL STICK OUT. YOU HAVE TO PUT FRONT WHEEL DRIVE SPOKES ON IT. AND THAT WONT LOOK RIGHT. I GOT PICS. I WILL FIND THEM.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 20 2006, 10:04 PM~4890489
> *HOPE YOU CAN UNDERSTAND MY ENGLISH.
> YOU CAN JUICE THAT CADDY, BUT THOSE CADDYS ARE FRONT WHEEL DRIVE.  IF YOU PUT REGULAR SPOKES ON IT, THEY WILL STICK OUT.  YOU HAVE TO PUT FRONT WHEEL DRIVE SPOKES ON IT.  AND THAT WONT LOOK RIGHT.  I GOT PICS.  I WILL FIND THEM.
> *



exactly what I'm saying...It's a no go...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 21 2006, 05:13 AM~4892604
> *good morning :wave:
> *


goodmorning you dweeb...  :biggrin:


----------



## CAMEL

GOOD MORNING BIKE CREW WUT UP BIG LUX


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Feb 21 2006, 08:32 AM~4893184
> *GOOD MORNING BIKE CREW WUT UP BIG LUX
> *


Hello and good morning V.P. from chi-town. It aint often we hear from fellow lux members outside from montreal. Nice to meet you.


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

yo lolow don't worry about your dynasty this is a great ride you doing a great job

I ride on it all the last summer whit Gab  

bad ass clean ride I like it a lot


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 21 2006, 09:22 PM~4896915
> *yo lolow don't worry about your dynasty this is a great ride you doing a great job
> 
> I ride on it all the last summer whit Gab
> 
> bad ass clean ride I like it a lot
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks i guess :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 21 2006, 07:22 PM~4896915
> *yo lolow don't worry about your dynasty this is a great ride you doing a great job
> 
> I ride on it all the last summer whit Gab
> 
> bad ass clean ride I like it a lot
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 22 2006, 12:26 AM~4898405
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 22 2006, 05:11 AM~4899902
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


good morning mister dweeb... :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

ATENTION... ALL MTL BIKE CLUB MEMBER...PLEASE SEND ME THE BEST PICTURE OF YOUR BIKE.ITS VERY IMPORTANT.ITS FOR AN EUROPEAN PROJECT...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 22 2006, 08:03 PM~4904775
> *ATENTION... ALL MTL BIKE CLUB MEMBER...PLEASE SEND ME THE BEST PICTURE OF YOUR BIKE.ITS VERY IMPORTANT.ITS FOR AN EUROPEAN PROJECT...
> *


umh we are not Canadian LOL?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 22 2006, 07:03 PM~4904775
> *ATENTION... ALL MTL BIKE CLUB MEMBER...PLEASE SEND ME THE BEST PICTURE OF YOUR BIKE.ITS VERY IMPORTANT.ITS FOR AN EUROPEAN PROJECT...
> *



before send you some pics talk us about this fuckin project dude!!! :angry:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 22 2006, 07:03 PM~4904775
> *ATENTION... ALL MTL BIKE CLUB MEMBER...PLEASE SEND ME THE BEST PICTURE OF YOUR BIKE.ITS VERY IMPORTANT.ITS FOR AN EUROPEAN PROJECT...
> *


It's for some magazine in Europe (France or Belgium) where they want to include a page about LuxuriouS Montreal in it. Probably a magazine that want to cover all the lowrider activities in the French Speaking world...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2006, 10:03 AM~4909192
> *It's for some magazine in Europe (France or Belgium) where they want to include a page about LuxuriouS Montreal in it. Probably a magazine that want to cover all the lowrider activities in the French Speaking world...
> *


 :0 OH sweeeet!! :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

NICE thats cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2006, 09:03 AM~4909192
> *It's for some magazine in Europe (France or Belgium) where they want to include a page about LuxuriouS Montreal in it. Probably a magazine that want to cover all the lowrider activities in the French Speaking world...
> *



hell yeah Belgium its my home country :biggrin: 

can we get some issues?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 23 2006, 09:50 PM~4915245
> *hell yeah Belgium its my home country :biggrin:
> 
> can we get some issues?
> *


Probably when it comes out bro...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 23 2006, 08:50 PM~4915245
> *hell yeah Belgium its my home country :biggrin:
> 
> can we get some issues?
> *


yeah , the guy will ship around 5 issues to me... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 24 2006, 05:50 PM~4920686
> *yeah , the guy will ship around 5 issues to me... :biggrin:
> *


cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 24 2006, 03:50 PM~4920686
> *yeah , the guy will ship around 5 issues to me... :biggrin:
> *



why to you? why not one for all members!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 24 2006, 04:31 PM~4920954
> *why to you? why not one for all members!
> *


Just ask him for a copy or we'll buy a bunch of copies for ourselves...Can't cost that much more than 7 or 8$ a copy...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 24 2006, 03:31 PM~4920954
> *why to you? why not one for all members!
> *


because the guy is one of my friend , he ask me for picture of me and my bike but I proposed a LuxuriouS page...He will send a couple of issue but I can give you if you want one


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 24 2006, 06:14 PM~4921742
> *because the guy is one of my friend , he ask me for picture of me and my bike but I proposed a LuxuriouS page...He will send a couple of issue but I can give you if you want one
> *


right on Ben...


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 24 2006, 06:14 PM~4921742
> *because the guy is one of my friend , he ask me for picture of me and my bike but I proposed a LuxuriouS page...He will send a couple of issue but I can give you if you want one
> *



yes I want :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

ok nice :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

me too I want LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## low ben

PAINTBALL GAME IN MIRABEL 
FEB. 26
ALL MEMBER ARE WELCOME :biggrin: 
paintball web site


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 25 2006, 03:00 PM~4926595
> *PAINTBALL GAME IN MIRABEL
> FEB. 26
> ALL MEMBER ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
> paintball web site
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:cheesy:  T T T


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 24 2006, 07:14 PM~4921742
> *because the guy is one of my friend , he ask me for picture of me and my bike but I proposed a LuxuriouS page...He will send a couple of issue but I can give you if you want one
> *


I don't give a fuck




joke haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 25 2006, 09:22 PM~4928348
> *I don't give a fuck
> joke haha
> *


what's up sam...How's the sweet bike coming along bro?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2006, 10:48 PM~4928465
> *what's up sam...How's the sweet bike coming along bro?
> *


wazza big Dave !! the sweet bike, you mean my chopper?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 25 2006, 09:55 PM~4928495
> *wazza big Dave !! the sweet bike, you mean my chopper?
> *


Yeah...How's it coming bro?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2006, 11:17 PM~4928578
> *Yeah...How's it coming bro?
> *


soon soon... I wait for my brushes of pinstriping since 17 september!! and my chrome parts gonna be finish soon too , I don't know when but I think my chopper gonna be ready for St-Hyacinthe :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 25 2006, 10:25 PM~4928616
> *soon soon... I wait for my brushes of pinstriping since 17 september!! and my chrome parts gonna be finish soon too , I don't know when but I think my chopper gonna be ready for St-Hyacinthe :biggrin:
> *


right on man...looking good...Can't wait to see it all done man... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2006, 11:54 PM~4928792
> *right on man...looking good...Can't wait to see it all done man... :biggrin:
> *


yeah me too...after 1 years of work! haha


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 26 2006, 01:32 AM~4929051
> *yeah me too...after 1 years of work! haha
> *


damn !!! one year :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 25 2006, 11:32 PM~4929051
> *yeah me too...after 1 years of work! haha
> *


should look even better bro...


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 26 2006, 10:05 AM~4930559
> *damn !!! one year  :biggrin:
> *


yeah one year of work but " à temps perdu " :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 26 2006, 06:24 PM~4932474
> *yeah one year of work but " à temps perdu "  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 26 2006, 04:24 PM~4932474
> *yeah one year of work but " à temps perdu "  :biggrin:
> *


stiill gonna look nice...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 26 2006, 09:33 PM~4933769
> *stiill gonna look nice...
> *


yeah and I have finish my custom lowrider "RAT SALAD" too and I'm gonna have pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 26 2006, 08:35 PM~4933779
> *yeah and I have finish my custom lowrider "RAT SALAD" too and I'm gonna have pics soon  :biggrin:
> *


right on bro...Can't wait to see it...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

yeah he are simple but very nice with a flat black paint...maybe pinstripe later hehe


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 26 2006, 07:35 PM~4933779
> *yeah and I have finish my custom lowrider "RAT SALAD" too and I'm gonna have pics soon  :biggrin:
> *


post the pics JUDAS


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 26 2006, 10:43 PM~4934305
> *post the pics JUDAS
> *


I don't have them now, but maybe in 2-3 days :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 26 2006, 08:48 PM~4934354
> *I don't have them now, but maybe in 2-3 days :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 26 2006, 09:42 PM~4934295
> *yeah he are simple but very nice with a flat black paint...maybe pinstripe later hehe
> *


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 26 2006, 07:35 PM~4933779
> *yeah and I have finish my custom lowrider "RAT SALAD" too and I'm gonna have pics soon  :biggrin:
> *


I saw this bike and he is very nice!!!!! :biggrin: good job Sam :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Feb 27 2006, 12:13 AM~4935056
> *I saw this bike and he is very nice!!!!! :biggrin: good job Sam :biggrin:
> *


thanks Big Ben!


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 26 2006, 08:42 PM~4934295
> *yeah he are simple but very nice with a flat black paint...maybe pinstripe later hehe
> *




yeah it's a nice bike I've been seen it at his home and it's looking fucking goood :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Feb 27 2006, 05:55 PM~4939715
> *yeah it's a nice bike I've been seen it at his home and it's looking fucking goood :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## low ben

Morning Prez :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

good morning hehe.... I received my parts for my chopper from G.G.Buffing today...and damn the show chrome is fucking sick!! :biggrin: but I'm gonna send my tubes of fork soon too... I think my bike gonna be ready in 1 month


----------



## PurpleLicious

why one month and why did you not send your tubes with the rest


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 28 2006, 05:45 PM~4947665
> *why one month and why did you not send your tubes with the rest
> *


one month because I wait for my brush of pinstripe and too for my tube fork...I didn't send my tube fork at the other time because I didn't have the money okaaay


----------



## lolow

we want pics :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Feb 28 2006, 05:46 PM~4948126
> *one month because I wait for my brush of pinstripe and too for my tube fork...I didn't send my tube fork at the other time because I didn't have the money okaaay
> *


Take your time Sam and it's gonna come out bad ass...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 1 2006, 10:16 AM~4951731
> *Take your time Sam and it's gonna come out bad ass...
> *


we hope hahahahahah j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP LUXURIOUS


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 1 2006, 10:08 AM~4952525
> *WHATS UP LUXURIOUS
> *


What's up homeslice! So how's bike #2 coming. I still cant beleive the first one got stolen, fucking unbeleivable.


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 1 2006, 09:16 AM~4951731
> *Take your time Sam and it's gonna come out bad ass...
> *


yeah I know


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 1 2006, 11:59 AM~4952465
> *we hope hahahahahah  j/k  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

<span style=\'color:red\'>Our next meeting will be taking place at the St-Hubert restaurant 7979 Newman street in Ville Lasalle at 8h30 p.m


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 1 2006, 08:08 PM~4955992
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Our next meeting will be taking place at the St-Hubert restaurant 7979 Newman street in Ville Lasalle at 8h30 p.m
> *


I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

me too :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

mabe me to you fo0lS HAHAHAHAHa...................


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey johny I need the extender can I came tomorow!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 1 2006, 11:26 PM~4957536
> *mabe me to you fo0lS HAHAHAHAHa...................
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2006, 02:38 AM~4958033
> *:0
> *


hahah you dont want me in :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 2 2006, 12:38 AM~4958038
> *hahah you dont want me in  :biggrin:
> *


You know you're always welcome to the meetings you goof... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2006, 11:26 AM~4959101
> *You know you're always welcome to the meetings you goof... :biggrin:
> *


ok ok since you insist that much ill be there :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## low ben

morning


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2006, 11:49 PM~4957701
> *Hey johny I need the extender can I came tomorow!
> *



today today!!!! :uh:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

TTT


----------



## Judas Is Rising

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

DAMN


----------



## PurpleLicious

It's now official my frame is sold!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 2 2006, 10:39 PM~4964010
> *It's now official my frame is sold!
> *


we don't give a fuck!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 2 2006, 09:42 PM~4964038
> *we don't give a fuck!
> *



:tears: :dunno: :tears: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 2 2006, 10:45 PM~4964061
> *:tears:  :dunno:  :tears:  :dunno:  :tears:
> *


haha it's a joke big Steven


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 2 2006, 09:39 PM~4964010
> *It's now official my frame is sold!
> *


Right on Steven...Can't wait to see the new and improved one...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

with the "LuxuriouS" painted on the top of the tank :angry: this guy who buy your frame is not in the club DAMN


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 2 2006, 09:56 PM~4964162
> *with the "LuxuriouS" painted on the top of the tank  :angry: this guy who buy your frame is not in the club DAMN
> *



Who bought the frame?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2006, 11:02 PM~4964206
> *Who bought the frame?
> *


a guy from st-jerome... I think his name is Guillaume...


----------



## PurpleLicious

yes but he can be a futur member


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 2 2006, 11:18 PM~4964330
> *yes but he can be a futur member
> *


 :barf:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 2 2006, 10:19 PM~4964343
> *:barf:
> *



you are so mean :0 lol


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 2 2006, 11:23 PM~4964381
> *you are so mean  :0 lol
> *


oh yes


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 3 2006, 12:18 AM~4964330
> *yes but he can be a futur member
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 2 2006, 11:18 PM~4964330
> *yes but he can be a futur member
> *


umh no I don't think


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 3 2006, 04:15 PM~4969136
> *umh no I don't think
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> *yes but he can be a futur member*


:burn: :around: :barf:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Mar 3 2006, 02:12 PM~4969607
> *:burn:  :around:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RatBoy

:machinegun: :cheesy: :machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

<span style=\'color:red\'>Our next meeting will be taking place at the St-Hubert restaurant 7979 Newman street in Ville Lasalle at 8h30 p.m saturday march 4th


----------



## D-Cheeze

T
T
T
FOR 
THE
LUX


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Mar 3 2006, 07:05 PM~4971088
> *:machinegun:  :cheesy:  :machinegun:  :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:  :angry:    :twak:        :thumbsup:
> *


eeeh okaaay


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We had a great meeting tonight...Almost all of the 28 members showed up... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mike from the bike club...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Look who drove down for 2 hours and came to the meeting and finally officially joined the LuX...The Gatineau Goof himself...Lolow... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Welcome in the club you goof :biggrin: ...You're a cool guy and you know the game very well...Great addition to our chapter...  



:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

A custom LuxuriouS belt one of my members have... :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2006, 12:24 AM~4978388
> *Look who drove down for 2 hours and came to the meeting and finally officially joined the LuX...The Gatineau Goof himself...Lolow... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


yeahhh welcome to the big LuX lolow :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2006, 12:23 AM~4978385
> *Mike from the bike club...
> 
> 
> *


hey dave send this picture to bela... :biggrin: this picture need some photoshop u know


----------



## low ben

:roflmao: :roflmao: Good idea joe money :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

this is a great meeting


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 4 2006, 11:34 PM~4978453
> *hey dave send this picture to bela... :biggrin: this picture need some photoshop u know
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 5 2006, 01:30 AM~4978429
> *yeahhh welcome to the big LuX lolow :biggrin:
> *


thanks :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :rofl:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some pics of Joe Money's trike under construction...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

nice looking trike  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 5 2006, 11:01 AM~4979899
> *nice looking trike    :thumbsup:
> *


for sure...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys today I started the design of my new custom frame It will be realy nice I will post pics in like 1 weeks (dont have numeric cam)!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 5 2006, 08:34 PM~4982808
> *Hey guys today I started the design of my new custom frame It will be realy nice I will post pics in like 1 weeks (dont have numeric cam)!!!
> *


right on steven...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 5 2006, 09:34 PM~4982808
> *Hey guys today I started the design of my new custom frame It will be realy nice I will post pics in like 1 weeks (dont have numeric cam)!!!
> *


sweeet man! a new frame project in the club


----------



## wazza213

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2006, 03:56 AM~4979881
> *Some pics of Joe Money's trike under construction...
> *


man that has got to be one of my favorite frames, keep the good work up! :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

morning!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

wazzaaa


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Mar 6 2006, 05:06 AM~4984743
> *man that has got to be one of my favorite frames, keep the good work up! :thumbsup:
> *


hey hey thanks bro :biggrin: me too because is me that draw the frame


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2006, 04:41 PM~4987585
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up chris... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 6 2006, 02:08 PM~4986909
> *hey hey thanks bro  :biggrin: me too because is me that draw the frame
> *


and me the maker :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

that trike made some competition for mike trike hhahaha


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 7 2006, 12:41 AM~4991565
> *that trike made some competition for mike trike hhahaha
> *


damn yeah haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 6 2006, 11:41 PM~4991565
> *that trike made some competition for mike trike hhahaha
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 7 2006, 01:41 AM~4991565
> *that trike made some competition for mike trike hhahaha
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 6 2006, 11:41 PM~4991565
> *that trike made some competition for mike trike hhahaha
> *


For sure and we all need a little competition...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2006, 11:38 AM~4993299
> *For sure and we all need a little competition...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2006, 09:38 AM~4993299
> *For sure and we all need a little competition...   :biggrin:
> *


It only makes us better...  :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2006, 07:11 PM~4996456
> *It only makes us better...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 7 2006, 05:14 PM~4996474
> *
> *


Hey Chris, what's up bro...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2006, 07:21 PM~4996523
> *Hey Chris, what's up bro...
> *


nothing much. what about you? have you decided what show in new england you wanna attend?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 7 2006, 05:27 PM~4996572
> *nothing much. what about you? have you decided what show in new england you wanna attend?
> *


Not yet but I will know by the weekend...I just want to know when our shows in june will be and then I'll let you know my cool american brother... :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2006, 08:18 PM~4996858
> *Not yet but I will know by the weekend...I just want to know when our shows in june will be and then I'll let you know my cool american brother... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66 schwinn

SUP LUXURIOUS


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2006, 05:11 PM~4996456
> *It only makes us better...   :biggrin:
> *



exacly!


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 07:59 PM~4997483
> *SUP LUXURIOUS
> *


sup man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Judas Is Rising

I have a fucking good new!!! I have buy a pinstriping brushe!! I'm going to start the pinstripe on my chopper very soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 8 2006, 12:27 PM~5001124
> *
> 
> I have a fucking good new!!! I have buy a pinstriping brushe!! I'm going to start the pinstripe on my chopper very soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 8 2006, 10:27 AM~5001124
> *
> 
> I have a fucking good new!!! I have buy a pinstriping brushe!! I'm going to start the pinstripe on my chopper very soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 8 2006, 11:27 AM~5001124
> *
> 
> I have a fucking good new!!! I have buy a pinstriping brushe!! I'm going to start the pinstripe on my chopper very soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and on my bike


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 8 2006, 11:18 PM~5006189
> *and on my bike
> *


yeah.........LOL


----------



## PurpleLicious

and we need pics!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

DAMN guys look the brand new bike of the big JUDAS

Phenomenal BIKE!!!!!!!!!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

on of my favorite bike now!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

Alot of snow outside :angry:


----------



## PurpleLicious

oh yeah and I forgot this is RAT SALAD!!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 9 2006, 12:56 AM~5006864
> *oh yeah and I forgot this is RAT SALAD!!!!
> *



 hehe


----------



## lolow

nice bike  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Rat Salad looks fucking nice...


----------



## killa lowrider

DAMNNN JUDAS I LOVE YOUR LOWRIDER BIKE DAMNNN RAT SALAD IS VERY CRAZY!! :biggrin: KEEP THE GOOD WORK BRO!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 9 2006, 10:31 AM~5008977
> *DAMNNN JUDAS I LOVE YOUR LOWRIDER BIKE DAMNNN RAT SALAD IS VERY CRAZY!! :biggrin:  KEEP THE GOOD WORK BRO!!
> *


agreed...


----------



## low ben

Rat Salad is fucking nice!!!Good job Big Judas :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Mar 9 2006, 05:23 PM~5011612
> *Rat Salad is fucking nice!!!Good job Big Judas :biggrin:
> *


thanks Ben


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## alex_low

yo guys summer comming up 

small skirt nice chiks nice car some more lowlow in the street of MTL and in the BEAUCE yeaaaa the best one U know

I send e-mail for buy my wire wheels this weekend OG WIRE 

MY BIKE coming up to  whit some new costum shit and nice air brush whit a candy paint and some chrome & gold flake 

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Mar 10 2006, 07:30 AM~5017105
> *yo guys summer comming up
> 
> small skirt nice chiks nice car some more lowlow in the street of MTL and in the BEAUCE yeaaaa the best one U know
> 
> I send e-mail for buy my wire wheels this weekend OG WIRE
> 
> MY BIKE coming up to    whit some new costum shit and nice air brush whit a candy paint and some chrome & gold flake
> 
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


looking good man...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

sweeet alex :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

Bonjour


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good morning My good friend from the Hull-Gatineau Region...Hahaha.... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 9 2006, 09:19 PM~5013432
> *thanks Ben
> *


r u bringing this bike to Indy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 11 2006, 09:49 AM~5025109
> *r u bringing this bike to Indy?
> *


Yeah that would be nice but the younger guys in the club have school and it costs every individual close to 500$ for that weekend down at Indy...The money is always the problem, if not we would be over 15 Montreal members at Indy...  :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

SUPPP DAVEEE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 11 2006, 09:56 AM~5025137
> *SUPPP DAVEEE
> *


what's going on Joe Money... :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint

DAM NICE BIKE..... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2006, 10:55 AM~5025131
> *Yeah that would be nice but the younger guys in the club have school and it costs every individual close to 500$ for that weekend down at Indy...The money is always the problem, if not we would be over 15 Montreal members at Indy...   :biggrin:
> *


Damn that would have been too damn sweet....well put it in your trunk Dave  and couple other bikes to put next to mine and my sons bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Mar 11 2006, 11:22 AM~5025226
> *DAM NICE BIKE..... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

WAZZA!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 11 2006, 10:24 AM~5025235
> *Damn that would have been too damn sweet....well put it in your trunk Dave    and couple other bikes to put next to mine and my sons bikes :biggrin:
> *



I'll talk to some guys if they want me to bring their bikes out there...I could maybe bring one or two in my truck for the Indy Show...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2006, 12:50 PM~5025305
> *I'll talk to some guys if they want me to bring their bikes out there...I could maybe bring one or two in my truck for the Indy Show...
> *


that coud be cool   :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 11 2006, 05:08 PM~5027330
> *that coud be cool      :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lolow




----------



## Judas Is Rising

ohoh nice TTT HAHA


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 12 2006, 07:51 AM~5030714
> *good morning :wave:
> *


good morning my goofy friend...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo léééééééééé groooooos :uh: :biggrin: MOUHAHAHA LÉ RUE DSAINT EUS VONT ETRE ENVAHI PAR 5 CRISS DE LOOOOW :biggrin: HYPNOLOW,RAT SALAD,BRAINDEAD pi le bike a mat chvx long si y se decide a le finir pi le bike a Mario si y se decide a faire dekoi LOL :uh:


----------



## low ben

yo mat do you take a drugs like speed LOLL :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Mar 12 2006, 07:22 PM~5035272
> *yo mat do you take a drugs like speed LOLL :biggrin:
> *




Nooooooop nevar :ugh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA TABARNAAAAAK HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!!! ESTI JPENSE J'EN AI POUR 3 HEURES A ETRE CRAMPER DEMEME SACRAMENT HAHAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## PurpleLicious

I worked on my new frame today It will be realy nice , show you pics when I have some ..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 12 2006, 10:51 PM~5036699
> *I worked on my new frame today It will be realy nice , show you pics when I have some ..
> *


Can't wait to see it Steven...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2006, 12:50 PM~5025305
> *I'll talk to some guys if they want me to bring their bikes out there...I could maybe bring one or two in my truck for the Indy Show...
> *


are you bringing any bicycles?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 12 2006, 11:51 PM~5036699
> *I worked on my new frame today It will be realy nice , show you pics when I have some ..
> *


grouille on veut voir sa


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 13 2006, 02:02 PM~5040369
> *grouille on veut voir sa
> *


Trop criss haha :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## deville

Hey dave ca va? Cest qoui le deal avec les vielles photos?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 15 2006, 01:33 AM~5050740
> *Hey dave ca va? Cest qoui le deal avec les vielles photos?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

pour être vieilles......SONT VIEILLES HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good day homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Mar 13 2006, 08:48 PM~5042443
> *Trop criss haha :uh:
> *



hey guys I dont have numeric cam 
just old school one we have to wait ... :uh:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2005, 08:36 PM~3789922
> *Nice trike still under construction...
> 
> 
> *


bro that bike is sick man yo if you guys want i am going to put a pic of my bike it was done over night so we can bring it to scrape by the lake but after the show my brother gave it to me i am going to put it up on layitlow under bikes the pic is from scrape but i am trying to make it a show bike for the next show i am waiting for my camera to charge then ill post it up under my new project.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 15 2006, 03:25 PM~5054805
> *bro that bike is sick man yo if you guys want i am going to put a pic of my bike it was done over night so we can bring it to scrape by the lake but after the show my brother gave it to me i am going to put it up on layitlow under bikes the pic is from scrape but i am trying to make it a show bike for the next show i am waiting for my camera to charge then ill post it up under my new project.
> *


Hey dude where you from?


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

im from toronto ontario


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 15 2006, 04:32 PM~5055235
> *im from toronto ontario
> *


Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 14 2006, 11:33 PM~5050740
> *Hey dave ca va? Cest qoui le deal avec les vielles photos?
> *



I just post old pics of the bikes we had and stuff...Part of MTL LuX history... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2006, 07:47 PM~5056647
> *I just post old pics of the bikes we had and stuff...Part of MTL LuX history... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

So what's up with you Johnny? Ready for the next LuX show and ride season bro? :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2006, 08:03 PM~5056790
> *So what's up with you Johnny? Ready for the next LuX show and ride season bro? :biggrin:
> *


Of course, i still have a lot to do though, i need to get the peices from sam, get them chromed, and then some fiberglass fenders, and finally an air suspension.
By the way, when is the next meet  Ill make sure im there.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 15 2006, 09:06 PM~5056822
> *Of course, i still have a lot to do though, i need to get the peices from sam, get them chromed, and then some fiberglass fenders, and finally an air suspension.
> By the way, when is the next meet  Ill make sure im there.
> *


It should be in the middle of april bro...


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning bros... :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

suuuuup Lolow n'mister cadillac :0 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

supp lux brothers :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

hey guys look this Video

video 2

video 3

video 4


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rocawearlowrider

but in tha 1st video they says hey check that 64 but it's a 63 BIATCH LOL


----------



## Judas Is Rising

héhéhéhé


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Mar 16 2006, 08:56 PM~5063870
> *but in tha 1st video they says hey check that 64 but it's a 63 BIATCH LOL
> *




Indeed it is... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Mar 16 2006, 10:56 PM~5063870
> *but in tha 1st video they says hey check that 64 but it's a 63 BIATCH LOL
> *


that movie is fucking funny :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 17 2006, 12:02 AM~5065096
> *that movie is fucking funny  :biggrin:
> *


What's up LuX Gatineau bro... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 17 2006, 11:28 AM~5066819
> *What's up LuX Gatineau bro... :biggrin:
> *


not much ...just chillin before i go to work :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 17 2006, 12:54 PM~5068087
> *not much ...just chillin before i go to work  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


right on bro...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hello LUUUX


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

:0 :0 :0 1000 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 18 2006, 04:25 PM~5075741
> *:0  :0  :0 1000 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

damn post whores :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 18 2006, 07:43 PM~5076659
> *damn post whores  :biggrin:
> *


aren't we all... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2006, 04:37 PM~5076093
> *
> *


those is some cute mammis


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 18 2006, 08:44 PM~5077357
> *those is some cute mammis
> *


x2


----------



## lolow




----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 19 2006, 12:54 AM~5078659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



FOR LIFE BIAAAAAAATCH


----------



## deville

Est- ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui connais cest quand notre prochain cruise, parce que ca commence a etre beau dehors.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 19 2006, 10:34 AM~5079462
> *Est- ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui connais cest quand notre prochain cruise, parce que ca commence a etre beau dehors.
> *


On a un show le 7-8-9 avril à St-Hyacynthe... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2006, 10:36 AM~5079714
> *On a un show le 7-8-9 avril à St-Hyacynthe... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 19 2006, 11:48 AM~5079760
> *good morning :wave:
> *


Good morning my good friend and LuX accolyte Lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2006, 02:57 PM~5080075
> *Good morning my good friend and LuX accolyte Lolow... :biggrin:
> *


wow you know big words boss :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 19 2006, 02:55 PM~5080525
> *wow you know big words boss  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yes I do my Gatineau LuX FuX... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow




----------



## RED FURY

YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE BIKES YOU GUYS KILLIN IT UP THERE IN CANADA


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@Mar 19 2006, 05:53 PM~5081497
> *YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE BIKES YOU GUYS KILLIN IT UP THERE IN CANADA
> *


 where you from?


----------



## RED FURY

IM FROM AZ I STARTED MY OWN BIKE CLUB LOW MADNESS BC I WAS IN FK BUT LEFT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DID


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@Mar 19 2006, 06:03 PM~5081554
> *IM FROM AZ I STARTED MY OWN BIKE CLUB LOW MADNESS BC I WAS IN FK BUT LEFT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DID
> *


cool, got any pics of ur bike?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@Mar 19 2006, 07:03 PM~5081554
> *IM FROM AZ I STARTED MY OWN BIKE CLUB LOW MADNESS BC I WAS IN FK BUT LEFT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DID
> *


Did you join RO like some of the other guys?


----------



## RED FURY

NOT YET I JUST SIGNED UP BUT GIVE ME A COUPLE DAYS


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@Mar 19 2006, 06:07 PM~5081587
> *NOT YET I JUST SIGNED UP BUT GIVE ME A COUPLE DAYS
> *


no problem


----------



## RED FURY

NO I JUST WANTED TO START MY OWN THING I;VE THOUGHT ABOUT IT


----------



## RED FURY

SO HOW MUCH YOU GUYS GOT INVESTED SO FAR ON YOUR BIKES


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@Mar 19 2006, 06:13 PM~5081628
> *SO HOW MUCH YOU GUYS GOT INVESTED SO FAR ON YOUR BIKES
> *


I beleive ive invested clean over 3000 since i got my first one last july 
still spending today.


----------



## RED FURY

NICE IM AT 5000 AND STILL SPINDING LOOKING FOR 2 MINI PUMPS RIGHT NOW 
HAVE THE SILINDERS AND HOSES ON MY BIKE ALREADY


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@Mar 19 2006, 06:27 PM~5081708
> *NICE IM AT 5000 AND STILL SPINDING LOOKING FOR 2 MINI PUMPS RIGHT NOW
> HAVE THE SILINDERS AND HOSES ON MY BIKE ALREADY
> *


cool, im looking for an air setup, no luck though.
I called bear of sound suspension and more, but it seems like a high price for the kit, 400 american :'(


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 19 2006, 09:32 PM~5081741
> *cool, im looking for an air setup, no luck though.
> I called bear of sound suspension and more, but it seems like a high price for the kit, 400 american :'(
> *


haha you can make a air kit for dirt cheap


----------



## Judas Is Rising

I have spend over 6000$ CAN on my 3 bikes...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 19 2006, 11:11 PM~5082275
> *I have spend over 6000$ CAN on my 3 bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did it go ............... :dunno: 















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k you do nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hahahaha.... thanks hehe


----------



## PurpleLicious

Guys my new frame start looking good! I will post pic soon!


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 19 2006, 09:04 PM~5082647
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


lolow, you wanna teach me how?


----------



## StickyIcky

damn 89 pages holy crap what do you guys talk about in this topik to much to read it all


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 20 2006, 07:13 AM~5084620
> *damn 89 pages holy crap what do you guys talk about in this topik to much to read it all
> *


we talk of the club, bikes and the progress on our projects


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 19 2006, 11:01 PM~5082628
> *Guys my new frame start looking good! I will post pic soon!
> *


stop saying it and post pics!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 19 2006, 11:43 PM~5083257
> *lolow, you wanna teach me how?
> *


The only thing that goof can teach you is how to whore it out on this site... :0  :roflmao: :roflmao:j/k


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2006, 08:25 AM~5085002
> *The only thing that goof can teach you is how to whore it out on this site... :0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:j/k
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 20 2006, 01:43 AM~5083257
> *lolow, you wanna teach me how?
> *


teach you what ????? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:25 AM~5085002
> *The only thing that goof can teach you is how to whore it out on this site... :0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:j/k
> *


hahah very funny :uh: :roflmao: then why your asking me stuff the you FO0L :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## deville

Do you wanna help me put together an air kit?


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 20 2006, 07:59 AM~5084917
> *stop saying it and post pics!!!!!!!
> *


we want PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Mar 20 2006, 04:41 PM~5087275
> *we want PICTURES  :biggrin:
> *


OUIN FUCK!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 20 2006, 05:14 PM~5087127
> *Do you wanna help me put together an air kit?
> *


eazy one tank one compressor if you want to go that way (with 2 batts) hoses ,one solenoid vale or a manuel valve ,one or 2 air cylinders (depending on the way you want to mount them ..........................

look at bottum of page smell one move one inche kinda eazy to modify a fork to fit it (page 43 in the file )

http://members.shaw.ca/DL0003/HYD-CAN.pdf


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 20 2006, 03:42 PM~5087702
> *eazy one tank  one compressor if you want to go that way (with 2 batts) hoses ,one solenoid vale or a manuel valve ,one or 2 air cylinders (depending on the way you want to mount them ..........................
> 
> look at bottum of page smell one move one inche kinda eazy to modify a fork to fit it (page 43 in the file )
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/DL0003/HYD-CAN.pdf
> *


Holy crap! Thanks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 20 2006, 03:13 PM~5087113
> *hahah very funny  :uh:  :roflmao: then why your asking me stuff the you FO0L  :biggrin:
> *


It was a good one though...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 20 2006, 04:42 PM~5087702
> *eazy one tank  one compressor if you want to go that way (with 2 batts) hoses ,one solenoid vale or a manuel valve ,one or 2 air cylinders (depending on the way you want to mount them ..........................
> 
> look at bottum of page smell one move one inche kinda eazy to modify a fork to fit it (page 43 in the file )
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/DL0003/HYD-CAN.pdf
> *


You can always count on good old lolow...  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 20 2006, 04:39 PM~5087661
> *OUIN FUCK!
> *



hey les boyz moi chui olds school lol jai juste un apareil ak un film ki fo je developpe la jé porté le film au JEanCoutu sa va etre pret mercredi apres fo jtrouve une pedal ak un scanner haha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 20 2006, 10:05 PM~5089827
> *hey les boyz moi chui olds school lol jai juste un apareil ak un film ki fo je developpe la jé porté le film au JEanCoutu sa va etre pret mercredi apres fo jtrouve une pedal ak un scanner haha :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:29 PM~5089592
> *It was a good one though...   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2006, 12:00 AM~5089789
> *You can always count on good old lolow...   :biggrin:
> *


you can call me  OG :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 20 2006, 10:32 PM~5089982
> *you can call  me   OG :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## abel

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up Abel... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

sup punk....


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Homies...My bike is in Transit from Canada to house...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 21 2006, 01:47 PM~5093221
> *Sup  Homies...My bike is in Transit from Canada to house...
> *


nice ! any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 21 2006, 07:43 AM~5091961
> *TTT
> *


hello. Who are you?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 21 2006, 09:31 PM~5095459
> *hello. Who are you?
> *


hes a new member that redoing the old mayhem 64 impala


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 21 2006, 07:22 PM~5095696
> *hes a new member that redoing the old mayhem  64 impala
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 21 2006, 10:24 PM~5095708
> *
> *


here is the link i think there is a pic of him in it 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238480


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 21 2006, 07:30 PM~5095749
> *here is the link i think there is a pic of him in it
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238480
> *


its nice
but im more into cadillacs


----------



## deville

TTT, literally.
Today, 09:41 PM | | Post #1804 

TOP DOGG

Posts: 14,914
Joined: Jan 2003
From: Canada
Car Club: LuxuriouS







--------------------

EL Rey de las Calles




LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB 

(Est. 1989)

-Montreal-San Jose-Central Valley-Chicago-Utah-Indianapolis-


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 21 2006, 09:41 PM~5095909
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


I quote it before you write it? :scrutinize:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 21 2006, 10:32 PM~5096240
> *I quote it before you write it? :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 21 2006, 03:39 PM~5093789
> *nice ! any pics? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I got the pics of my Forks last night....cant wait to get them back either


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 22 2006, 07:23 AM~5097977
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I got the pics of my Forks last night....cant wait to get them back either
> *


Cool... :biggrin: Post them up here bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 22 2006, 10:15 AM~5098311
> *Cool... :biggrin:  Post them up here bro.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## low ben

why? :tears:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 22 2006, 05:29 PM~5101032
> *wasup :wave:
> *



What's up lolow...


----------



## lolow

not much you ? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

finaly!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## low ben

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PurpleLicious

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250356


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Looking good Steven... :0  Can't wait to see the final product...


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2006, 01:12 AM~5115632
> *Looking good Steven... :0    Can't wait to see the final product...
> *


:uh: yea what he said  but i woud cut where i did the red line it woud flow better with your design :dunno: but thats just my opinion


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 25 2006, 12:38 AM~5115849
> *:biggrin:
> :uh: yea what he said   but i woud cut where i did the red line it woud flow better with your desing  :dunno: but thats just my opinion
> 
> 
> *


yeah that's a good idea I think too, so very nice frame Judas II haha


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 25 2006, 12:38 AM~5115849
> *:biggrin:
> :uh: yea what he said   but i woud cut where i did the red line it woud flow better with your design  :dunno: but thats just my opinion
> 
> 
> *


that a good idea lolow! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 25 2006, 12:31 AM~5116055
> *yeah that's a good idea I think too, so very nice frame Judas II haha
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning bros... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Morning fellas...got my frame and going to the painter on Monday  

and some more custom parts coming in on Monday too.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 25 2006, 09:37 AM~5116993
> *Morning fellas...got my frame and going to the painter on Monday
> 
> and some more custom parts coming in on Monday too.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hello LuxuriouS :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

LuxuriouS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 25 2006, 07:26 PM~5119551
> *
> 
> LuxuriouS
> *


for sure...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

I receive my tubes of my fork for my chopper "Tribute To The Priest" from the chrome shop yesterday...I'm going to put all my parts on my chopper today or tomorrow ..pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 26 2006, 11:05 AM~5122622
> *I receive my tubes of my fork for my chopper "Tribute To The Priest" from the chrome shop yesterday...I'm going to put all my parts on my chopper today or tomorrow ..pics coming soon :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mtl city

nice


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 26 2006, 02:05 PM~5122622
> *I receive my tubes of my fork for my chopper "Tribute To The Priest" from the chrome shop yesterday...I'm going to put all my parts on my chopper today or tomorrow ..pics coming soon :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 26 2006, 12:06 PM~5122627
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 26 2006, 01:05 PM~5122622
> *I receive my tubes of my fork for my chopper "Tribute To The Priest" from the chrome shop yesterday...I'm going to put all my parts on my chopper today or tomorrow ..pics coming soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## alex_low

post some picture Sam


----------



## alex_low

post some picture Sam


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Mar 26 2006, 09:15 PM~5124897
> *post some picture Sam
> *


DAMN SOON...you don't read what I write :uh: haha


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 25 2006, 01:14 AM~5116245
> *that a good idea lolow! :0  :biggrin:
> *


I dont hate your Idea but i dont know why I like it like this


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 25 2006, 12:31 AM~5116055
> *yeah that's a good idea I think too, so very nice frame Judas II haha
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2006, 12:15 AM~5125512
> *I dont hate your Idea but i dont know why I like it like this
> *


 :biggrin: its your bike ....do what ever you want to it :biggrin: ..that what I woud do


----------



## PurpleLicious

ya kek1 kia une idée de theme pour mon bike ??? javais penssé a CONAN


----------



## AutoMini

new page


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 26 2006, 11:29 PM~5125982
> *new page
> *



yes but still dont have proposition for theme idea... :uh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=250356&st=0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2006, 01:32 AM~5126012
> *yes but still dont have proposition for theme idea... :uh:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=250356&st=0
> *


try this :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 26 2006, 11:24 PM~5125941
> *ya kek1 kia une idée de theme pour mon bike ??? javais penssé a CONAN
> *


nice...


----------



## PurpleLicious

fuckin nice ,
I was thinking about something with satanic bitch hahahah


----------



## lolow

or this :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2006, 11:42 PM~5126093
> *or this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



what is this :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2006, 01:42 AM~5126099
> *what is this  :uh:
> *


is a comic book i think here


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2006, 11:44 PM~5126110
> *is a comic book i think
> *


yeah but about what


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2006, 01:44 AM~5126118
> *yeah but about what
> *


:dunno: i just like the image :biggrin: i think its about war hahahaha


----------



## lolow

here go look at this site mabe you will find some thing :biggrin: 

http://www.cgchannel.com/gallery/


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2006, 11:50 PM~5126165
> *here go look at this site mabe you will find some thing  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.cgchannel.com/gallery/
> *


probably 

but did you have more pics of ladys like the first one :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2006, 01:52 AM~5126185
> *probably
> 
> but did you have more pics of ladys like the first one  :biggrin:
> *


i found it on site like the one i posted :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

damn close to your bike shape :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ozzylowrider

Thats good, just dont have the coat/cape and it would be real good idea for your bike


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys, i have to say you guys do some awesome work


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 27 2006, 12:31 PM~5128099
> *what's up guys, i have to say you guys do some awesome work
> *


thanks Noe


----------



## Judas Is Rising

go with this!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 27 2006, 02:40 PM~5129227
> *go with this!
> *


these guys are still making albums???? :0 Damn they must be 70 years old now...  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 27 2006, 09:36 PM~5131363
> *these guys are still making albums???? :0  Damn they must be 70 years old now...   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah haha they have make a new album in 2005 called Angel Of Retribution..one of my favorite :biggrin: this is the new cover of the album very nice for mural I think


----------



## Judas Is Rising

here it is


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2006, 11:58 PM~5126226
> *damn close to your bike shape  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



yes but I need more then one picture :uh:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 27 2006, 08:56 PM~5131473
> *yeah haha they have make a new album in 2005 called Angel Of Retribution..one of my favorite  :biggrin:  this is the new cover of the album very nice for mural I think
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## deville

Yo what's the word. y'en a tu des nouvelles sur les bikes du club?


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 30 2006, 01:13 PM~5149407
> *Yo what's the word. y'en a tu des nouvelles sur les bikes du club?
> *


HEYYYYY YOOOO SI TOI TON BIKE YÉ PRETTE POUR ST-HYACINTHE PREND MA PLACE OU SI NIMPORTE KI DAUTRE SI TOI JOHNNY TÉ PO PRETTE NON PLUS BIN NIMPORTE KI DAUTRE KI EST PRETTE PI KI AVAIS PO DE PLACE BIN PEU PRENDRE MA PLACE SUR JY VAIS PO LA MON BIKE SCOMME CHAI PO KAN SA SERA READY LA SOOO TK JUSTE POUR VOUS DIRE LA....


----------



## lolow

:0 :uh: :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 30 2006, 03:06 PM~5150968
> *HEYYYYY YOOOO SI TOI TON BIKE YÉ PRETTE POUR ST-HYACINTHE PREND MA PLACE OU SI NIMPORTE KI DAUTRE SI TOI JOHNNY TÉ PO PRETTE NON PLUS BIN NIMPORTE KI DAUTRE KI EST PRETTE PI KI AVAIS PO DE PLACE BIN PEU PRENDRE MA PLACE SUR JY VAIS PO LA MON BIKE SCOMME CHAI PO KAN SA SERA READY LA SOOO TK JUSTE POUR VOUS DIRE LA....
> *


yo, moi non plus, jai encore le chrome a faire :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 30 2006, 04:06 PM~5150968
> *HEYYYYY YOOOO SI TOI TON BIKE YÉ PRETTE POUR ST-HYACINTHE PREND MA PLACE OU SI NIMPORTE KI DAUTRE SI TOI JOHNNY TÉ PO PRETTE NON PLUS BIN NIMPORTE KI DAUTRE KI EST PRETTE PI KI AVAIS PO DE PLACE BIN PEU PRENDRE MA PLACE SUR JY VAIS PO LA MON BIKE SCOMME CHAI PO KAN SA SERA READY LA SOOO TK JUSTE POUR VOUS DIRE LA....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 31 2006, 12:00 AM~5153886
> *yo, moi non plus, jai encore le chrome a faire :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 31 2006, 01:00 AM~5153886
> *yo, moi non plus, jai encore le chrome a faire :uh:
> *


et payer les piece aussi ... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 31 2006, 12:45 PM~5156976
> *et payer les piece aussi ... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 31 2006, 11:26 AM~5156208
> *good morning :wave:
> *


good morning mister Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

oui :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 31 2006, 05:14 PM~5157800
> *oui :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Judas, any progress pics of your bike


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 31 2006, 06:08 PM~5158134
> *Judas, any progress pics of your bike
> *


yeah my chopper is finally done... I'm going to post pics in approximatly 3-4days ...I wait for my friend's camera


----------



## AutoMini

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 31 2006, 04:13 PM~5158155
> *yeah my chopper is finally done... I'm going to post pics in approximatly 3-4days ...I wait for my friend's camera
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mtl city

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 31 2006, 05:13 PM~5158155
> *yeah my chopper is finally done... I'm going to post pics in approximatly 3-4days ...I wait for my friend's camera
> *


right on young brother... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 31 2006, 04:14 PM~5157800
> *oui :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## low ben

Who go to the show at st-hyacinthe this year ?


----------



## lolow

T T T </span></span> :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 1 2006, 05:48 PM~5162626
> *Who go to the show at st-hyacinthe this year ?
> *


You're going right Ben?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 1 2006, 06:48 PM~5162626
> *Who go to the show at st-hyacinthe this year ?
> *


me I don't know if I go at this show....no money :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 1 2006, 09:09 PM~5163361
> *me I don't know if I go at this show....no money :tears:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Let's try to make it to that show but keep your cash for the other shows like Full Throttle and the NSC and mostly Scrape By The Lake in Niagara...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2006, 10:43 AM~5165052
> *wasup :wave:
> *


What's up lolow...Next show you come upto, bring your lowrider bike and we'll enter it in the competition bro...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 2 2006, 10:23 AM~5165219
> *What's up lolow...Next show you come upto, bring your lowrider bike and we'll enter it in the competition bro...
> *


dave, you have a bike too?? :0
by the way, when is st hyacynthe, and how much is it?


----------



## killa lowrider

SUPPPPPPPPP :0 I bring my bike out side to work on it :biggrin: ready to hop  and I will take some picture


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 2 2006, 11:35 AM~5165267
> *dave, you have a bike too?? :0
> by the way, when is st hyacynthe, and how much is it?
> *


I don't have a bike just yet but I'm planning on getting one built myself by Judas and Joe Money to go with my car...I love lowrider bikes...   

St-Hyacynthe is next weekend and it's free for us except if you come just as a spectator, then it is 15$ I think...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 1 2006, 08:09 PM~5163361
> *me I don't know if I go at this show....no money :tears:
> *


it's free... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 2 2006, 01:23 PM~5165747
> *it's free... :uh:
> *


Exactly... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 2 2006, 12:23 PM~5165747
> *it's free... :uh:
> *


cool, i need to participate to get in free?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 2 2006, 01:23 PM~5165219
> *What's up lolow...Next show you come upto, bring your lowrider bike and we'll enter it in the competition bro...
> *


why :biggrin: :dunno: its a simple bike :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2006, 01:20 PM~5165975
> *why  :biggrin: :dunno: its a simple bike  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


no, its a vintage classic. Im sure you could easily do some cool things with that bike


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 2 2006, 04:21 PM~5165980
> *no, its a vintage classic. Im sure you could easily do some cool things with that bike
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 2 2006, 02:17 PM~5165966
> *cool, i need to participate to get in free?
> *


Yes you do brother... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2006, 02:20 PM~5165975
> *why  :biggrin: :dunno: its a simple bike  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


bring it just to rep the club, not towin a trophy... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2006, 01:27 PM~5166010
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


I meant it was vintage due to the fact it was the first lowlow around. Are all the peices stamped?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 2 2006, 01:34 PM~5166037
> *bring it just to rep the club, not towin a trophy... :biggrin:
> *


and laso to have fun


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 2 2006, 04:35 PM~5166039
> *I meant it was vintage due to the fact it was the first lowlow around. Are all the peices stamped?
> *


most of them yes i think


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 2 2006, 02:36 PM~5166042
> *and laso to have fun
> *


right on man...So true...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 2 2006, 04:44 PM~5166081
> *right on man...So true...
> *


wtf you know about fun :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2006, 02:45 PM~5166087
> *wtf you know about fun  :biggrin:
> *


More than you'llever know you goof... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 2 2006, 04:51 PM~5166119
> *More than you'llever know you goof... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2006, 02:58 PM~5166148
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 2 2006, 05:01 PM~5166158
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i better have fun next saturday you punk :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## deville

you guys are bad man... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 2 2006, 10:07 PM~5167438
> *you guys are bad man... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2006, 03:03 PM~5166172
> *i better have fun next saturday you punk  :biggrin:
> *


We're going to be at that show in St-Hyacynthe you goof...Bring your bike and we'll go party in the sweet ''cabine'' at the strip club after...I'llpay you a nice hoe you goof... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 2 2006, 10:16 PM~5167492
> *We're going to be at that show in St-Hyacynthe you goof...Bring your bike and we'll go party in the sweet ''cabine'' at the strip club after...I'llpay you a nice hoe you goof... :biggrin:
> *


didn you wanted me to work on your 84 :dunno: :uh: never mind we had that nice litle chat boss :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2006, 08:19 PM~5167501
> *didn you wanted me to work on your 84 :dunno:  :uh: never mind we had that nice  litle chat boss  :biggrin:
> *


haha...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning lolow and friends...


----------



## MR X

http://gcasale.free.fr/viva.htm :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 3 2006, 02:13 PM~5171554
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i agree


----------



## killa lowrider

supppp all luxurious brothers


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Apr 3 2006, 10:59 AM~5170208
> *http://gcasale.free.fr/viva.htm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


caliss de marde j'étais en plein dans un solo de toune criss!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Apr 3 2006, 09:59 AM~5170208
> *http://gcasale.free.fr/viva.htm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## low ben

The next show is comming...4 days :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 3 2006, 08:18 PM~5173620
> *The next show is comming...4 days  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right on Ben...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Apr 3 2006, 10:59 AM~5170208
> *http://gcasale.free.fr/viva.htm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF is this shit about? :uh:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Apr 3 2006, 10:59 AM~5170208
> *http://gcasale.free.fr/viva.htm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U wanna start pulling virus shit...homie i can hook you up with some shit that will Turn your mommas yellow teeth purple


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 4 2006, 05:10 AM~5175812
> *U wanna start pulling virus shit...homie i can hook you up with some shit that will Turn your mommas yellow teeth purple
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 4 2006, 06:10 AM~5175812
> *U wanna start pulling virus shit...homie i can hook you up with some shit that will Turn your mommas yellow teeth purple
> *


right on bro...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 3 2006, 09:18 PM~5173620
> *The next show is comming...4 days  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouais moé jva surment venir vous voir en tant que visiteur toute la fin de semaine ... sa me tente pas d'amener mon nouveau chopper yer telement gros hahahaha ma le garder pour les show plus proche :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 4 2006, 01:06 PM~5177829
> *ouais moé jva surment venir vous voir en tant que visiteur toute la fin de semaine ... sa me tente pas d'amener mon nouveau chopper yer telement gros hahahaha ma le garder pour les show plus proche :biggrin:
> *



what about your picture !


----------



## low ben

amène ton ''ancien'' ! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 4 2006, 02:50 PM~5178456
> *amène ton ''ancien'' ! :biggrin:
> *



yeah man its free !


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 4 2006, 08:10 AM~5175812
> *U wanna start pulling virus shit...homie i can hook you up with some shit that will Turn your mommas yellow teeth purple
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

finaly who's bike gonna be at the show?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 4 2006, 02:50 PM~5178456
> *amène ton ''ancien'' ! :biggrin:
> *


bEN OUI, APPORTE TON VIEUX CHOPPER sAM... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

wow, page 99! eh sam? apporte ton rat salad?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 4 2006, 06:42 PM~5179436
> *bEN OUI, APPORTE TON VIEUX CHOPPER sAM... :biggrin:
> *


ouais je sais pas paske genre ma aller aider Dan pi son pere dans leur kioske pour leur revue pis umh pour un bike jai meme pas de display haha


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 4 2006, 08:03 PM~5179732
> *wow, page 99! eh sam? apporte ton rat salad?
> *


il est vendu la j'attend juste que Abel me la paye héhé...ses pas que j'ai crissement hate mais stun peu sa haha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 4 2006, 09:04 PM~5180404
> *
> *


Yeah,that will make a sweet plaque for the bike club guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

man i could not understand a damn thing you guys were saying... :twak:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 5 2006, 05:30 AM~5182181
> *man i could not understand a damn thing you guys were saying... :twak:
> *


ME EITHER


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

You would have to learn french to understand and even then, it is written in street and slang french...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 5 2006, 12:29 PM~5183249
> *You would have to learn french to understand and even then, it is written in street and slang french...
> *


more in i didn finish school slang :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 5 2006, 03:21 PM~5185386
> *more in i didn finish school slang  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 4 2006, 07:01 PM~5180047
> *il est vendu la j'attend juste que Abel me la paye héhé...ses pas que j'ai crissement hate mais stun peu sa haha :biggrin:
> *


"I sold it, i'm just waiting for the cash from Abel hehe.. I'm kinda excited about it haha"


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Apr 5 2006, 04:24 PM~5185801
> *"I sold it, i'm just waiting for the cash from Abel hehe.. I'm kinda excited about it haha"
> *


Very well done bro... :0 :0


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

damn better then me !


----------



## lolow

T T T   :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## AutoMini

nice 100 pages


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 6 2006, 10:13 PM~5193464
> *nice 100 pages
> *


yeah :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Godd morning lolow and friends...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

good morning! don't forget St-Hyacinthe today :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 7 2006, 09:10 AM~5195608
> *good morning! don't forget St-Hyacinthe today :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I'll be there tomorrow and on sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2006, 08:42 AM~5195800
> *Yeah, I'll be there tomorrow and on sunday... :biggrin:
> *


I wanna go, what time is it till on sat night?


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 7 2006, 10:44 AM~5196103
> *I wanna go, what time is it till on sat night?
> *


from 10 a.m to 11 p.m on saturday bro...


----------



## lolow

:0 :uh: :0


----------



## deville

thats cool, ill go after work, where can i get an adress, cuz i dont even know where its at  Its 15 right?


----------



## deville

....my bike so far? congrats sam on your work :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 7 2006, 06:06 PM~5198983
> *....my bike so far? congrats sam on your work  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, that's sweet...It's getting there bro... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2006, 05:28 PM~5199152
> *Damn, that's sweet...It's getting there bro... :biggrin:
> *


thanks, im lucky that sam does some good work.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 7 2006, 06:31 PM~5199169
> *thanks, im lucky that sam does some good work.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 7 2006, 06:06 PM~5198983
> *....my bike so far? congrats sam on your work  :biggrin:
> *


hey nice bro dont forget me for the plating, and will you made your air supension and every thing like you was saying?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 7 2006, 09:14 PM~5200508
> *hey nice bro dont forget me for the plating, and will you made your air supension and every thing like you was saying?
> *


im gonna order the air suspension after the chrome is done


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 8 2006, 07:03 AM~5201440
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


 morning !! did you go to st-hycinthe today ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some pics of the show in St-Hyacyinthe today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Ben's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Cedric's bike...


----------



## low ben

i will post my pics too...it's a nice show for the first of the year LOL...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's hopper trike...


----------



## low ben

damn Dave...your cam have a problem i think ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 8 2006, 10:33 PM~5205226
> *damn Dave...your cam have a problem i think ...
> *


No, these pics were taken with Tommy's cell phone...I will post mine tonight or tomorrow during the day... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mike's trike...


----------



## low ben

My Bike :


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## low ben

Other pics of the show...

Body painting: :biggrin: 









Mike's trike : 









Jeff's trike:









Christina...She won the bikini Contest :biggrin: 









Christina with Cedric's bike:









sweet girls :biggrin: :


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 9 2006, 12:41 AM~5205312
> *looks like a wide variety of rides homie.. any pics of the trike hopping?
> *


:uh: 

i guess not :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We had our first show today...Here's some of the pics of it...Mike's trike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeff's trike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We had 5 bikes and 1 car at this show...It is more of a corporate show so there was no more place for us to bring more cars or bikes...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some pics of the guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeff and his trike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Ben and his bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mike's trike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

A pic of some of us that were there today...It's a 3 day show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now some pics of the ladies... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

That chick had a hot body...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mike's tv on his trike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Cedric's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's hopper trike still under construction...He brought it anyway to make it hop and play with it...


----------



## PurpleLicious

ya tu des trophé pour les bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 9 2006, 09:10 AM~5206630
> *ya tu des trophé pour les bike
> *


Ca devrait mais les trophés, c'est pour aujourd'hui...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 9 2006, 09:26 AM~5206705
> *Ca devrait mais les trophés, c'est pour aujourd'hui...
> *


fuck jvoudrai ben venir mais jai pa de lift

pi jdi que Ben merite un trophé!!!


----------



## mtl city

javous son bike yer fou


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 9 2006, 09:40 AM~5206753
> *fuck jvoudrai ben venir mais jai pa de lift
> 
> pi jdi que Ben merite un trophé!!!
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 9 2006, 09:52 AM~5206806
> *
> *


hey dave tu y va toi 2d?


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 9 2006, 09:53 AM~5206813
> *hey dave tu y va toi 2d?
> *


Si je trouve un lift bro...


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The show season is now on...


----------



## low ben

first place: Mike Second Place: Jeff


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 9 2006, 06:29 PM~5208475
> *first place: Mike Second Place: Jeff
> *


congrats on the winners  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 9 2006, 04:29 PM~5208475
> *first place: Mike Second Place: Jeff
> *


Damn...I think you deserved a trophy Ben...Your bike was really off the hook bro...


----------



## low ben

sa dlair qui me manque dekoi parce que jai jamais gagné un criss de trophé...jle fais pour la passion mais un ti trophé j'aurrais aimé sa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 9 2006, 07:30 PM~5209432
> *sa dlair qui me manque dekoi parce que jai jamais gagné un criss de trophé...jle fais pour la passion mais un ti trophé j'aurrais aimé sa
> *


Je pense que tu en méritait un mais les juges connaissent pas ca...C'est pas grave, on fait pas ca pour les trophés de toute facon...  :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

ouais c sur la...mais en kekpart jme dit que meme si y conaisse pas sa...c surment pc y me manque dekoi


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 7 2006, 07:06 PM~5198983
> *....my bike so far? congrats sam on your work  :biggrin:
> *


 thanks big-G :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 9 2006, 09:06 PM~5209645
> *ouais c sur la...mais en kekpart jme dit que meme si y conaisse pas sa...c surment pc y me manque dekoi
> *


moi jai 2 possibilté pour toi Ben je sais kesse ki te manke..




















































une nouvelle peinture oun un nouveau frame :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 9 2006, 08:06 PM~5209645
> *ouais c sur la...mais en kekpart jme dit que meme si y conaisse pas sa...c surment pc y me manque dekoi
> *


That's for sure...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 9 2006, 09:35 PM~5210385
> *moi jai 2 possibilté pour toi Ben je sais kesse ki te manke..
> une nouvelle peinture oun un nouveau frame :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Bah je pense que son bike est vraiment beau...Mais quand tu as des vieux gars qui jugent les bikes et qui ont jamais vue ca, c'est normal...L'important, c'est qu'on a donné des trophés à des bikes lowriders et que l'on s'est amusés...  :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 9 2006, 10:50 PM~5210483
> *:0  :0  Bah je pense que son bike est vraiment beau...Mais quand tu as des vieux gars qui jugent les bikes et qui ont jamais vue ca, c'est normal...L'important, c'est qu'on a donné des trophés à des bikes lowriders et que l'on s'est  amusés...   :biggrin:
> *


ouais je sais je disais sa juste pour niaiser un peu


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 9 2006, 09:58 PM~5210539
> *ouais je sais je disais sa juste pour niaiser un peu
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Judas do u have any pics of your Chopper yet


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

t fou ben y te manque rien c juste ke des trike sa tape plus a loeil mais check nous on connai sa pi on di toute ke tu meritai un trophé honnetment jle trouve fuckin bien monté ton bike yé clean yé fuckin nice tu la bien arranger !!! si je serai juge taurai été premier pi mike 2e


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

yooo merde judas c kan tu post des pics de ton bike criss prend du temps la déja jpenssais le voir a st-hyacinthe :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 10 2006, 02:34 PM~5214471
> *yooo merde judas c kan tu post des pics de ton bike criss prend du temps la déja jpenssais le voir a st-hyacinthe :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 10 2006, 03:34 PM~5214471
> *yooo merde judas c kan tu post des pics de ton bike criss prend du temps la déja jpenssais le voir a st-hyacinthe :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


ché pas faut jfasse du pinstriping loll...pis deja la jai plein de contrat pareille genre jai tes cossin a mettre sur le primer, peinturer le frame a Mario pis finir ces aile custom, la chui en trin de peinturer le frame a Mat ch'feux long y reste juste le clear a faire, jeudi je drop mon char en plus faut je fasse un peu de poté dessus a des place... héhé mais sa sen vien bientot pour mon bike la


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 10 2006, 09:25 PM~5216797
> *ché pas faut jfasse du pinstriping loll...pis deja la jai plein de contrat pareille genre jai tes cossin a mettre sur le primer, peinturer le frame a Mario pis finir ces aile custom, la chui en trin de peinturer le frame a Mat ch'feux long y reste juste le clear a faire, jeudi je drop mon char en plus faut je fasse un peu de poté dessus a des place... héhé mais sa sen vien bientot pour mon bike la
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 9 2006, 11:21 PM~5211132
> *Judas do u have any pics of your Chopper yet
> *


coming up soon bro... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for the LuX... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2006, 08:35 PM~5223238
> *ttt for the LuX... :biggrin:
> *


I was always asking my self what ''TTT'' means


----------



## lolow

:uh: TO THE TOP :uh: aka= T T T :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 11 2006, 10:38 PM~5223924
> *:uh:  TO THE TOP  :uh:  aka= T T T  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 11 2006, 11:12 PM~5223799
> *I was always asking my self what ''TTT'' means
> *


damn you're pathetic!!!!



meme moi je savais ske sa voulais dire ahahhahahaha!


----------



## PurpleLicious

ok


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Pour les membres du bike club à Montréal

Pour le show à la Place Bonaventure le 22 et 23 avril 2006. L'inscription pour les bicyclettes lowriders coute 25$ sur place. Donc l'inscription se fait sur place . Martin va tous vous appeler pour vous expliquer comment tout cela va fonctionner.


For the show at the Place Bonaventure on the 22nd and 23rd of april 2006, all lowrider bikes will register on the day of the show on the spot. It costs 25$ to enter a bike at that show. Martin will call each and everyone of you guys to let you know how it's gonna work.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 12 2006, 08:04 PM~5230364
> *For the bike club members from Montreal
> 
> Pour le show à la Place Bonaventure le 22 et 23 avril 2006l. L'inscription pour les bikes coute 25$ sur place. Donc l'inscription se fait sur place . Martin va tous vous appeler pour vous expliquer comment tout cela va fonctionner.
> For the show at the Place Bonaventure on the 22nd and 23rd of april, all lowrider bikes will register on the day of the show on the spot. It costs 25$ to enter a bike at that show. Martin will call each and everyone of you guys to let you know how it's gonna work.
> *


thats sick, but my bike wont be done


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 12 2006, 09:09 PM~5230397
> *thats sick, but my bike wont be done
> *


Yeah but try to come support your bros Johnny...  :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 12 2006, 08:11 PM~5230411
> *Yeah bu try to come support your bros Johnny...   :biggrin:
> *


you know i will  :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 12 2006, 09:11 PM~5230419
> *you know i will  :0
> *


right on brother...


----------



## low ben

si l'inscription se fais labas...on fais quoi si on arrive pi kia pu de place :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 12 2006, 10:22 PM~5230845
> *si l'inscription se fais labas...on fais quoi si on arrive pi kia pu de place :uh:
> *


Il va avoir de la place pour les bikes Ben...


----------



## low ben

good...bah jva etre la assuré!


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 13 2006, 09:07 AM~5232781
> *good...bah jva etre la assuré!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

ouais moé too ma surement venir


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 13 2006, 08:21 PM~5236901
> *ouais moé too ma surement venir
> *


right on man...Are you gonna bring your new chopper there? :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:27 PM~5236938
> *right on man...Are you gonna bring your new chopper there? :biggrin:
> *


I don't think because I don't have the time for pinstriping the entire bike hehe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 13 2006, 08:31 PM~5236970
> *I don't think because I don't have the time for pinstriping the entire bike hehe
> *


When is it going to be ready bro?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:57 PM~5237168
> *When is it going to be ready bro?
> *


when the pinstriping will done :biggrin: 

peut etre je vais avoir le temps de le faire en fin de semaine vu que jai un congé de 4 jours là, mais peut etre jaurais pas le temps vu qui faut je mettre plein de piece a Joe Money sur le primer et refaire du poté sur son frame en tk moin qu'on se depeche plus qu'on s'applique héhé


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 13 2006, 09:09 PM~5237273
> *when the pinstriping will done :biggrin:
> 
> peut etre je vais avoir le temps de le faire en fin de semaine vu que jai un congé de 4 jours là, mais peut etre jaurais pas le temps vu qui faut je mettre plein de piece a Joe Money sur le primer et refaire du poté sur son frame en tk moin qu'on se depeche plus qu'on s'applique héhé
> *


Oui, ca c'est vrai...Penses-tu qu'il va etre pret pour le mois de mai?


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

puuddaaa tee da pussy da fart re ner gab tore de france n me pants to que zep ber :uh:


----------



## low ben

:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 13 2006, 10:10 PM~5237290
> *Oui, ca c'est vrai...Penses-tu qu'il va etre pret pour le mois de mai?
> *


umh ouais je crois bien qu'il va etre pret pour le NSC :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 14 2006, 09:06 AM~5239833
> *umh ouais je crois bien qu'il va etre pret pour le NSC  :biggrin:
> *


Cool...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 14 2006, 05:12 AM~5238981
> *puuddaaa tee da pussy da fart re ner gab tore de france n me pants to que zep ber :uh:
> *


haha Jerry...That is some good french there... :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 14 2006, 10:57 AM~5240181
> *good morning :wave:
> *


sup lolow :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2006, 10:26 AM~5239940
> *haha Jerry...That is some good french there... :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


  Thanks im try'n :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: the sad thing is there is no french in that phrase hahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 14 2006, 06:12 AM~5238981
> *puuddaaa tee da pussy da fart re ner gab tore de france n me pants to que zep ber :uh:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

LOLOW YOU BIG FAT WET ,BALD HEADED PIG ,GO FIST YOURSELF


----------



## deville

:0


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 14 2006, 05:31 PM~5243821
> *LOLOW YOU BIG FAT WET ,BALD HEADED PIG ,GO FIST YOURSELF
> *


----------



## lolow

dont mind him :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 14 2006, 08:28 PM~5244489
> *dont mind him  :uh:
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini

new page


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP LUXURIOUS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night , I'm off to bed...


----------



## lolow

cya later :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 15 2006, 08:34 AM~5246832
> *good morning :wave:
> *


Good morning my Gatineau friend... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 15 2006, 11:02 AM~5247146
> *Good morning my Gatineau friend... :biggrin:
> *


supppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 15 2006, 10:13 AM~5247191
> *supppppppp :biggrin:
> *


What's up Joeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Mooooooonnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

30 000 posts fokkers

:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

1 068 :0 :0 haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 15 2006, 09:04 PM~5250490
> *1 068  :0  :0 haha
> *


You go a lot of work ahead of you to get up to 30 000...hahaha... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 15 2006, 10:16 PM~5250554
> *You go a lot of work ahead of you to get up to 30 000...hahaha... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


I agree haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 15 2006, 09:56 PM~5250794
> *I agree haha
> *


haha... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 15 2006, 11:16 PM~5250554-->
> 
> 
> 
> You go a lot of work ahead of you to get up to 30 000...hahaha... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Judas Is Rising_@Apr 15 2006, 11:56 PM~5250794
> *I agree haha
> *


well at least he as a life not like you .......you fucking whore  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

Next weekend April 21-22-23, I (RHLKUSTOMS) will have my FERRARI F1 chopper (the red one featured in the last LRB issue), the purple RADIUS chopper and my latest creation the BROKEN ARROW chopper on display at the  2006 CLASSIC BIKE & TATTOO SHOW in Laval Que. at the Centre Sport XPO . 

It will be a blast!, come by and check it out if you can. Hot bikes, Hot Girls, and Rocking music....Enough said!


----------



## lolow

ill be at that show ill take some pics :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuckyLooney

Hey RHLKUSTOMS u gonna bring them bikes to SCN?


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LuckyLooney_@Apr 16 2006, 09:37 AM~5252562
> *Hey RHLKUSTOMS u gonna bring them bikes to SCN?
> *


Is that the the sport compact/lowrider show at the olympic stadium? I wasn't planning on it but you never know....we'll see !


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2006, 09:49 AM~5252602
> *Is that the the sport compact/lowrider show at the olympic stadium? I wasn't planning on it but you never know....we'll see !
> *


yeah its that show and luxurious will be there :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

yup :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

Happy easter my Lux brothers.
Joyeuse Paques a mes freres du Lux.

Gianni aka Deville


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 15 2006, 11:21 PM~5251276
> *well at least he as a life not like you .......you fucking whore  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fokker, you got no life either posting a million posts from your closet basement in Gatineau... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2006, 11:48 AM~5252787
> *Fokker, you got no life either posting a million posts from your closet basement in Gatineau... :0    :biggrin:
> *


hahaha your a FO0L :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 16 2006, 08:33 AM~5252548
> *ill be at that show ill take some pics  :biggrin:
> *


Arent' you coming to the SCN at the Place Bonaventure for our show? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2006, 11:50 AM~5252795
> *Arent' you coming to the SCN at the Place Bonaventure for our show? :0  :biggrin:
> *


no some bike friend called me and asked if i wanted to go and said yes will be the 3 time i go to that show  and its been a wile since if seen him so..........  its next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 16 2006, 09:49 AM~5252791
> *hahaha your a FO0L  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 16 2006, 09:51 AM~5252803
> *no some bike friend called me and asked if i wanted to go and said yes will be  the 3 time i go to that show   and its been a wile since if seen him so..........   its next weekend  :biggrin:
> *


Then take some pics and post them up on our thread mister Goof...  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2006, 11:52 AM~5252809
> *Then take some pics and post them up on our thread mister Goof...   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i will ............but its motorcycles dont know if you like that hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 16 2006, 09:47 AM~5252783
> *Happy easter my Lux brothers.
> Joyeuse Paques a mes freres du Lux.
> 
> Gianni aka Deville
> *


That's how you spell your name bro? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 16 2006, 09:53 AM~5252813
> *i will ............but its motorcycles dont know if you like that hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


I like it but I just don't like riding them...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2006, 11:54 AM~5252817
> *I like it but I just don't like riding them...   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2006, 08:53 AM~5252814
> *That's how you spell your name bro? :0
> *


ya? why?


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 16 2006, 09:58 AM~5252829
> *ya? why?
> *


I thought it was spelled Johnny...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys I have start bondo on my frame 2day it will look very nice.
I will post pics soon!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 16 2006, 05:26 PM~5254875
> *Hey guys I have start bondo on my frame 2day it will look very nice.
> I will post pics soon!
> *


right on Steven...


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

je viens de finir le pinstriping sur mon chopper!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

post pics :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2006, 09:51 AM~5253086
> *I thought it was spelled Johnny...
> *


The way to spell it is Gianni, but its cool either way :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 16 2006, 10:22 PM~5256790
> *je viens de finir le pinstriping sur mon chopper!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## alex_low

sam post some picture of your choppers


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Apr 17 2006, 08:57 AM~5258071
> *sam post some picture of your choppers
> *


sooooooooooon mouahhahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 17 2006, 04:50 AM~5257677
> *The way to spell it is Gianni, but its cool either way  :biggrin:
> *


right on man... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## lolow

Good morning bros... :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 17 2006, 09:47 AM~5258628
> *Good morning bros... :wave:
> *


Morning my Gatineau LuX bro... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

sup :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

moi pi sam on est a peu pres pareil on a tj des progres mais on est trop pomé pour avoir une cam numerique fak fo tj attendre un boute lol!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 17 2006, 10:27 AM~5258908
> *moi pi sam on est a peu pres pareil on a tj des progres mais on est trop pomé pour avoir une cam numerique fak fo tj attendre un boute lol!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 17 2006, 11:27 AM~5258908
> *moi pi sam on est a peu pres pareil on a tj des progres mais on est trop pomé pour avoir une cam numerique fak fo tj attendre un boute lol!
> *


haha exactement mon Steven


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Get ready for our show this weekend at the Place Bonaventure guys... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2006, 07:12 PM~5261628
> *Get ready for our show this weekend at the Place Bonaventure guys... :biggrin:
> *


yeah I will be there


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2006, 05:12 PM~5261628
> *Get ready for our show this weekend at the Place Bonaventure guys... :biggrin:
> *


do you bring your caddy Dave?


----------



## PurpleLicious

ya tu des char qui va bougé?


----------



## low ben

yeah! Martin :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2006, 05:12 PM~5261628
> *Get ready for our show this weekend at the Place Bonaventure guys... :biggrin:
> *


Ill be to support. Does anyone know the hours?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 17 2006, 10:02 PM~5262975
> *Ill be to support. Does anyone know the hours?
> *


Should be between 10 in the morning till 11 at night bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 17 2006, 08:04 PM~5262273
> *do you bring your caddy Dave?
> *


I'm going to be at the Indianapolis show in Indiana, U.S.A on the 22nd and 23rd so I won't be bringing my caddy but I'll be there for next show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 17 2006, 08:08 PM~5262310
> *ya tu des char qui va bougé?
> *


Very possible... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2006, 09:05 PM~5262993
> *Should be between 10 in the morning till 11 at night bro...
> *


thanks dave.


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

uden kleeden glockin goldin...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 18 2006, 05:13 AM~5264353
> *uden kleeden glockin goldin...
> *


 :0 ...but aint that german? or dutch?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 18 2006, 08:10 AM~5264507
> *:0 ...but aint that german? or dutch?
> *


Homie i have clue, it came from an old school Def Leppard song


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 18 2006, 07:14 AM~5264518
> *Homie i have clue, it came from an old school Def Leppard song
> *


fucking Jerry... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2006, 08:57 AM~5264672
> *fucking Jerry... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Raaaty Taaa on Da Tippy Daaa wit a Dippy Do Da Dee


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 18 2006, 09:18 AM~5265050
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Raaaty Taaa on Da Tippy Daaa wit a Dippy Do Da Dee
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2006, 10:08 PM~5263013
> *Very possible... :biggrin:
> *


hella good!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 18 2006, 11:08 AM~5265799
> *wasup :wave:
> *


What's up lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 19 2006, 10:01 AM~5271907
> *good morning :wave:
> *


good morning my good LuX brother lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

who from the car club go to the SCN ?


----------



## mtl city

ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 19 2006, 10:39 PM~5276152
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homie :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 20 2006, 09:45 AM~5278118
> *wasup homie :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


What's going on lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

not much have fun on your trip to indy .....take alot of pics fo0l :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## deville

The show is on its way boys. By the way who's presenting this weekend? Either way ill be there tomorow night to find out.


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT

FOR YOU FUCKIN SLAKERSAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## AutoMini

:0


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## deville

please someone help me, i dont know anything about the show tonight. How much is it to get in, and where am i gonna find you guys.


----------



## killa lowrider

yo yo yo yo les gars yo yo yo


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 22 2006, 12:59 PM~5292502
> *please someone help me, i dont know anything about the show tonight. How much is it to get in, and where am i gonna find you guys.
> *


JUST LOOK FOR THE BIG LUXURIOUS BANNERS :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 23 2006, 11:54 AM~5296526
> *JUST LOOK FOR THE BIG LUXURIOUS BANNERS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## deville

Steven and i went to the show, it was all good but no one was there, only jeff and ben besides us. Cant wait till the good big shows, and till my bike is ready to show


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 23 2006, 08:06 PM~5299295
> *Steven and i went to the show, it was all good but no one was there, only jeff and ben besides us. Cant wait till the good big shows, and till my bike is ready to show
> *


hey mec t'as tu envoyer tes pieces au chrome?


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 23 2006, 08:34 PM~5300057
> *hey mec t'as tu envoyer tes pieces au chrome?
> *


non, ta des autres modifications a faire,  on se parlera bientot.


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 24 2006, 02:06 PM~5303967
> *non, ta des autres modifications a faire,  on se parlera bientot.
> *


parfais :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Whats up Homies  
Lux family in Indy


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

My bike at Indy


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

My sons bike at Indy...Lux!


----------



## lolow

nice bikes  :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

finally you have finish your bike :thumbsup:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 25 2006, 07:48 AM~5309252
> *My sons bike at Indy...Lux!
> 
> 
> *


I love the color!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Nice pics Jerry...


----------



## PurpleLicious

nice picture homies!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 23 2006, 10:54 AM~5296526
> *JUST LOOK FOR THE BIG LUXURIOUS BANNERS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 25 2006, 07:48 PM~5313010
> *I love the color!!!
> *


for real the color is very nice bro I think my daily ride will be like that


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey wuz up guy hey you all have seen these forks from teh indy chapater biek well we have one set for a 26" bike just like these get at me for price


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 27 2006, 01:03 AM~5322376
> *hey wuz up guy hey you all have seen these forks from teh indy chapater biek well we have one set for a 26" bike just like these get at me for price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A set like these with the LuxuriouS cut out in them?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2006, 08:44 AM~5323513
> *A set like these with the LuxuriouS cut out in them?
> *


Yes the first set Wayne made he cut them too big so hes selling them to Lux members only to fit a 26 inch bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 27 2006, 09:36 AM~5324235
> *Yes the first set Wayne made he cut them too big so hes selling them to Lux members only to fit a 26 inch bike
> *


Your bike is a 20 inch bike right Jerry?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2006, 09:02 AM~5324457
> *Your bike is a 20 inch bike right Jerry?
> *


yes.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 27 2006, 09:36 AM~5324235
> *Yes the first set Wayne made he cut them too big so hes selling them to Lux members only to fit a 26 inch bike
> *


yea the first set of fork cut was way to big for a 20" but just right for a 26" so if anybody need any work done or wants these 26" forks get at me


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 27 2006, 11:54 AM~5325325
> *yea the first set of fork cut was way to big for a 20" but just right for a 26" so if anybody need any work done or wants these 26" forks get at me
> *


cool...I'll pass the word around...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2006, 05:12 PM~5327666
> *cool...I'll pass the word around...
> *



may be MIKE he is the only one with 26" in the club


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 27 2006, 08:36 AM~5324235
> *Yes the first set Wayne made he cut them too big so hes selling them to Lux members only to fit a 26 inch bike
> *


MOST LIKELY ILL END UP WITH THEM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 27 2006, 08:29 PM~5328881
> *MOST LIKELY ILL END UP WITH THEM
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## deville

Woo. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 27 2006, 09:27 PM~5328862
> *may be MIKE he is the only one with 26" in the club
> *


FOOL it's a 24" héhé


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 28 2006, 12:38 PM~5333111
> *FOOL it's a 24" héhé
> *


 :0


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 27 2006, 07:27 PM~5328862
> *may be MIKE he is the only one with 26" in the club
> *


 :guns: :guns: :barf: :guns: :guns:


----------



## deville

its a 24" bike that has a crooked back wheel. He doesnt even ride it?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bah


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 28 2006, 05:29 PM~5335534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some 1 punched her in her eye with ther pride and joy :0 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

<span style=\'color:red\'>Prochain meeting des membres ; Soyez présents samedi le 06 mai au St-Hubert, 7979 rue Newman à Ville Lasalle...Meme endroit que notre dernier meeting.


----------



## deville

cool.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 28 2006, 07:29 PM~5335805
> *cool.
> *


You're gonna be there bro? You missed the last one right?


----------



## PurpleLicious

its next week?


----------



## mtl city

eye purplelicious any update on your crazy bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 28 2006, 08:30 PM~5336121
> *its next week?
> *


Yes it is my young brother Steven...


----------



## low ben

i'm gonna be there


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 28 2006, 09:50 PM~5336527
> *i'm gonna be there
> *


nice...


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

<span style=\'color:red\'>Prochain meeting des membres ; Soyez présents samedi le 06 mai au St-Hubert, 7979 rue Newman à Ville Lasalle...Meme endroit que notre dernier meeting.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2006, 09:09 PM~5336334
> *Yes it is my young brother Steven...
> *


I will not be there :uh: 

I will be at Boston


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Apr 28 2006, 08:54 PM~5336259
> *eye purplelicious any update on your crazy bike
> *


I will post some, next week just for U :angel: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 29 2006, 03:39 PM~5339923
> *I will not be there  :uh:
> 
> I will be at Boston
> *


 :0


----------



## deville

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2006, 06:44 PM~5335880
> *You're gonna be there bro? You missed the last one right?
> *


Ya but ill be there this time! i regret missing it laast time, cuz i still havent had much interaction with the club. But that will inmporve soon enough


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 29 2006, 03:48 PM~5339956
> *:biggrin:
> Ya but ill be there this time! i regret missing it laast time, cuz i still havent had much interaction with the club. But that will inmporve soon enough
> *


right on brother...


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 29 2006, 06:00 PM~5340427
> *
> *


whore :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

I will be there too :uh: :biggrin: 

hey lolow chu aller a gatineau aujourd'hui pis criss ses pas a porte sa, tu te paye des mechante ride pour venir juste a des ptit meeting haha ses comme si je partirai de cher nous pis je descendrais québec haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 29 2006, 11:36 PM~5341710
> *I will be there too :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> hey lolow chu aller a gatineau aujourd'hui pis criss ses pas a porte sa, tu te paye des mechante ride pour venir juste a des ptit meeting haha ses comme si je partirai de cher nous pis je descendrais québec haha
> *


lolow, c'est un gars très dédié...C'est un exemple à prendre pour nous tous...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 10:22 AM~5342642
> *lolow, c'est un gars très dédié...C'est un exemple à prendre pour nous tous...
> *


 ouais je vois sa héhé :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 30 2006, 10:20 AM~5342781
> *ouais je vois sa héhé :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some pics of the last show we had last weekend at the Place Bonaventure...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 11:45 AM~5342879
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUPPP BIG DAVE...HAHAHA lolow stun crisss de bon gars :biggrin: stun criss de bon membre pi ses vraiment bon qui soit vraiment souvent comme sa partout ou on va :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 30 2006, 10:59 AM~5342954
> *SUPPP BIG DAVE...HAHAHA lolow stun crisss de bon gars  :biggrin: stun criss de bon membre pi ses vraiment bon qui soit vraiment souvent comme sa partout ou on va :biggrin:
> *


Oui, c'est vrai Joe Money... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 12:01 PM~5342965
> *Oui, c'est vrai Joe Money... :biggrin:
> *


c koi ki se passe avec toi dave :biggrin: ton 84 est tu bientot sortie dla shop ak le frame prette a hopper ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 30 2006, 11:02 AM~5342974
> *c koi ki se passe avec toi dave :biggrin:  ton 84 est tu bientot sortie dla shop ak le frame prette a hopper ?
> *


Il sort la semaine prochaine pret a hopper Joe Money mais il faut que je mette ma Piston pump dedans par contre aussi :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 12:05 PM~5342980
> *Il sort la semaine prochaine pret a hopper Joe Money mais il faut que je mette  ma Piston pump dedans par contre aussi :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 la piston pump a va ti fitter bien dedans ak le peu de place ke tu as :0 ??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 30 2006, 11:06 AM~5342985
> *:0  :0 la piston pump a va ti fitter bien dedans ak le peu de place ke tu as :0 ??
> *


Oui, il y a de la place pour la piston JM... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 12:07 PM~5342988
> *Oui, il y a de la place pour la piston JM... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: JM   LOL MON NEW NICK NAME POUR TOUT LE MONDE :biggrin: cool sa dave au moin!!! va bientot commencer a faire des ride :0 ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 30 2006, 11:09 AM~5342997
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  JM     LOL MON NEW NICK NAME POUR TOUT LE MONDE :biggrin:  cool sa dave au moin!!! va bientot commencer a faire des ride :0 ?
> *


Les activités vont commencer bientot, c'est certains JM... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 12:11 PM~5343001
> *Les activités vont commencer bientot, c'est certains JM... :biggrin:
> *


cool fack ma devoir me pointer au pawn shop po mal plus souvent


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 30 2006, 11:12 AM~5343004
> *cool fack ma devoir me pointer au pawn shop po mal plus souvent
> *


C'est certains man...Tout le monde me demande ce qui arrive avec JM... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 01:05 PM~5342980
> *Il sort la semaine prochaine pret a hopper Joe Money mais il faut que je mette  ma Piston pump dedans par contre aussi :biggrin:
> *


In english please :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 30 2006, 11:19 AM~5343020
> *In english please :biggrin:
> *


what's up Chris...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 30 2006, 12:19 PM~5343020
> *In english please :biggrin:
> *


lollllllllllll :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## low ben

nice pics 

NEW PAGE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Apr 30 2006, 11:38 AM~5343088
> *nice pics
> 
> NEW PAGE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

<span style=\'color:red\'>Prochain meeting des membres ; Soyez présents samedi le 06 mai au St-Hubert, 7979 rue Newman à Ville Lasalle...Meme endroit que notre dernier meeting.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 01:22 PM~5343030
> *what's up Chris...
> *


nothing much. just getting some more things for my display :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 30 2006, 12:00 PM~5343199
> *nothing much. just getting some more things for my display :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


right on bro...When is the next show for you big guy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I made a thread on here but here are some of the bikes that I saw in Indy guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 02:00 PM~5343203
> *right on bro...When is the next show for you big guy?
> *


july weekend unless you guys have some shows up there :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 12:40 PM~5343100
> *<span style='color:blue'>SI POSSIBLE, ENVOYER MOI UN EMAIL TOUT LE MONDE DU BIKE CLUB OU ENCORE SUR MSN POUR ME CONFIRMER QUE VOUS ALLER ÊTRE LA SÉRIEU C'EST IMPORTANT DE SAVOIR D'AVANCE QUI VIEN ET QUI VIEN PAS MERCI!!!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jerry's bike from Indy LuxuriouS... :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 02:13 PM~5343252
> *I made a thread on here but here are some of the bikes that I saw in Indy guys...
> 
> 
> *


no pics of mine


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 30 2006, 01:19 PM~5343283
> *no pics of mine
> *


lolll :biggrin: yeah he got some picture of your bike bro


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 30 2006, 02:20 PM~5343292
> *lolll :biggrin:  yeah he got some picture of your bike bro
> *


:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: so whens the next big show up in Montreal?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 30 2006, 12:18 PM~5343276
> *july weekend unless you guys have some shows up there :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


We do have a big show in June that we are going to up here bro...Car Fever on the 17th or 18th of june...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 02:21 PM~5343299
> *We do have a big show in June that we are going to up here bro...Car Fever on the 17th or 18th of june...
> *


i graduate that same weekend :cheesy: :cheesy: isnt the la familia picnic that same weekend?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's Jerry's son's bike...From th LuX Indy chapter...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 30 2006, 12:23 PM~5343304
> *i graduate that same weekend :cheesy:  :cheesy:  isnt the la familia picnic that same weekend?
> *


Yeah and if I'm able to drive, I'll go to the La Familia picnic but if I can't because of my back, I'll have to stay here bro...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 02:24 PM~5343310
> *Yeah and if I'm able to drive, I'll go to the La Familia picnic but if I can't because of my back, I'll have to stay here bro...
> *


you can ride in the lincoln to the show if you want :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Chris' bike in Indy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 30 2006, 12:25 PM~5343317
> *you can ride in the lincoln to the show if you want :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


If I can't sit down in my truck, I doubt I would be able to sit in any other car bro...The problem is that I can't sit down for more than 5 minutes at a time without feeling huge pains...It's getting better though...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 02:28 PM~5343331
> *If I can't sit down in my truck, I doubt I would be able to sit in any other car bro...The problem is that I can't sit down for more than 5 minutes at a time without feeling huge pains...It's getting better though...
> *


oh.....or is it that golds gym no longer wants to sponsor you :0 :0 j/k


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some pics of the LuX family over in Indy...Montreal-San Jose-Indianapolis-Chicago... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 30 2006, 12:29 PM~5343337
> *oh.....or is it that golds gym no longer wants to sponsor you :0  :0  j/k
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the twins... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 01:24 PM~5343310
> *Yeah and if I'm able to drive, I'll go to the La Familia picnic but if I can't because of my back, I'll have to stay here bro...
> *


where is this picnic dave :0 ?? and when :0 :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 02:37 PM~5343380
> *the twins... :0
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 30 2006, 02:38 PM~5343389
> *where is this picnic dave :0 ?? and when :0  :0
> *


boston Mass


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 30 2006, 12:38 PM~5343389
> *where is this picnic dave :0 ?? and when :0  :0
> *


It's in Boston on june 18th JM... :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'll post more pics later... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

<span style=\'color:red\'>Prochain meeting des membres ; Soyez présents samedi le 06 mai au St-Hubert, 7979 rue Newman à Ville Lasalle...Meme endroit que notre dernier meeting.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 05:11 PM~5345238
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Prochain meeting des membres ; Soyez présents samedi le 06 mai au St-Hubert, 7979 rue Newman à Ville Lasalle...Meme endroit que notre dernier meeting.
> *


man, i also just realized that like an hour or two away from my house
but its all good. A lot of proplr lived far away from mandarin, i was close. 
Either way im there.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 30 2006, 08:15 PM~5345270
> *man, i also just realized that like an hour or two away from my house
> but its all good. A lot of proplr lived far away from mandarin, i was close.
> Either way im there.
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: i live 2 hour away do you see me cry :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 30 2006, 05:18 PM~5345282
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown: i live 2 hour away do you see me cry  :biggrin:
> *


ur gonna be there? Thats cool


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 30 2006, 08:19 PM~5345289
> *ur gonna be there? Thats cool
> *


yup unless something come up


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 30 2006, 05:20 PM~5345299
> *yup unless something come up
> *


awesome!
:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 30 2006, 06:15 PM~5345270
> *man, i also just realized that like an hour or two away from my house
> but its all good. A lot of proplr lived far away from mandarin, i was close.
> Either way im there.
> *


right on Gianni... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 05:22 PM~5345309
> *right on Gianni... :biggrin:
> *


heheh thanks dave! :biggrin: 
by the way, would you ever sell one of your caddy's, because im gonna buy one, i am also a caddy lover. I also sold the 62 because it wasnt a caddy.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 30 2006, 06:32 PM~5345347
> *heheh thanks dave!  :biggrin:
> by the way, would you ever sell one of your caddy's, because im gonna buy one, i am also a caddy lover. I also sold the 62 because it wasnt a caddy.
> *


I doubt I would sell one of my 3 babies but if you want, we can look for a 80's caddies and you could build it up slowly...They are pretty cheap and the parts are easy to find... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 05:34 PM~5345351
> *I doubt I would sell one of my 3 babies but if you want, we can look for a 80's caddies and you could build it up slowly...They are pretty cheap and the parts are easy to find...  :biggrin:
> *


cool. thanks. My favorite was the 60 fishtail. If not an 88 stretch.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 30 2006, 06:38 PM~5345359
> *cool. thanks. My favorite was the 60 fishtail. If not an 88 stretch.
> *


right on bro...


----------



## mtl city

eye judas where is your chopper


any pic ??? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Like I see we win alot of trophys last show but what was the title of each trophys and who win it?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 30 2006, 09:02 PM~5346045
> *Like I see we win alot of trophys last show but what was the title of each trophys and who win it?
> *


Same old stuff Steven...best lowrider car and second best and the same for bikes...We need to have more cars and bikes at the show to have categories...The organizer of that show treated us very well...I was happy about the results...Categories will come when we bring more cars and bikes bro...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 09:05 PM~5346058
> *Same old stuff Steven...best lowrider car and second best and the same for bikes...We need to have more cars and bikes at the show to have categories...The organizer of that show treated us very well...I was happy about the results...Categories will come when we bring more cars and bikes bro...
> *



Ok nice, I hope that I will finish my frame soon :uh:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 30 2006, 09:06 PM~5346063
> *Ok nice, I hope that I will finish my frame soon  :uh:
> *


Don't rush it Steven...Just work on your bike so it comes out real nice...LuxuriouS nice...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Apr 30 2006, 07:52 PM~5345418
> *eye judas where is your chopper
> any pic ???  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



eye yer chez nous...no pics...I think I'm gonna reserve the surprise for the next show (au stade yen a tu toujour un?)


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 1 2006, 02:53 PM~5350999
> *eye yer chez nous...no pics...I think I'm gonna reserve the surprise for the next show (au stade yen a tu toujour un?)
> *


yeah , 13-14 mai big sam :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

uk nok eye tee y uio que paso


----------



## deville

Alora, come stai e membre Luxurious. Buana matina per e creature de club. :0 
So, how are the lux members? Good morning to all the lux brothers. :cheesy: 
Alors, comment va les membres du Lux? Bon matin a tous nos freres du lux. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 2 2006, 07:14 AM~5355531
> *Alora, come stai e membre Luxurious. Buana matina per e creature de club.  :0
> So, how are the lux members? Good morning to all the lux brothers. :cheesy:
> Alors, comment va les membres du Lux? Bon matin a tous nos freres du lux. :biggrin:
> *


Huh :banghead:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 1 2006, 04:57 PM~5351025
> *yeah , 13-14 mai big sam :biggrin:
> *


oké ses good sa gros


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 2 2006, 09:47 AM~5355771
> *Huh :banghead:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 2 2006, 06:14 AM~5355531
> *Alora, come stai e membre Luxurious. Buana matina per e creature de club.  :0
> So, how are the lux members? Good morning to all the lux brothers. :cheesy:
> Alors, comment va les membres du Lux? Bon matin a tous nos freres du lux. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 2 2006, 06:05 AM~5355518
> *uk nok eye tee y uio que paso
> *


fucking Jerry... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

what the fuckin shit I cant post some picture !!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 2 2006, 08:58 PM~5359777
> *what the fuckin shit I cant post some picture !!!
> *


je ris de toi choupette


----------



## PurpleLicious

tu peu en post toi?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 2 2006, 06:47 AM~5355771
> *Huh :banghead:
> *


if you can read the english one you can read the rest, because they're translated :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2006, 06:28 PM~5359564
> *:0
> *


woops, its buona, not buana.


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 2 2006, 09:18 PM~5359826
> *tu peu en post toi?
> *


ouaaais


----------



## deville

Svp, jen ai besoin le numero de joe, cest trres important. Merci.


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2006, 08:29 PM~5359571
> *fucking Jerry... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 2 2006, 06:58 PM~5359777
> *what the fuckin shit I cant post some picture !!!
> *


moi non plus jpeu pas fo tu aille sur image shak


----------



## mtl city

tu doi cliker browse pi apres host it pi tu colle le lien icite :cheesy: 

http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 2 2006, 08:26 PM~5360105
> *if you can read the english one you can read the rest, because they're translated :uh: :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: alright at first i was like  wat up lux family?


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 2 2006, 05:05 AM~5355518
> *uk nok eye tee y uio que paso
> *


u a clown jerry :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 2 2006, 08:05 AM~5355518
> *uk nok eye tee y uio que paso
> *


BAHAHAH TARD BOXAHAHAHAHA


----------



## deville

some one please, i need joe's cell number!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@May 3 2006, 08:02 AM~5361542
> *u a clown jerry :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


Hey Oscar you know this man


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2006, 11:00 AM~5362203
> *BAHAHAH TARD BOXAHAHAHAHA
> *


Knock Knock...whos there...i cant fuckin talk....ohh you must be in the Lowrider bike section :0


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 3 2006, 11:11 AM~5363011
> *Hey Oscar you know this man
> *


  :uh:   :dunno:


----------



## PurpleLicious

I'v got pics of progress on my bike 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259169


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 3 2006, 11:17 AM~5362293
> * some one please, i need joe's cell number!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SON CELL YER PAS ACTIVER CALISSS


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 3 2006, 08:21 PM~5365829
> *wasup  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 3 2006, 03:18 PM~5364572
> *SON CELL YER PAS ACTIVER CALISSS
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: 
ca va sam. koi de neuf la. On attend tous des photos de ton chopper!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 4 2006, 06:53 AM~5367522
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> ca va sam. koi de neuf la. On attend tous des photos de ton chopper!
> *


 :biggrin: haha ouais ben jen prendrais pas je vais simplement l'amener au show au stade prochainement la :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 4 2006, 08:55 AM~5368089
> *:biggrin:  haha ouais ben jen prendrais pas je vais simplement l'amener au show au stade prochainement la  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Une surprise pour nous tous... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

re3073db.gif[/img]


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 4 2006, 11:09 AM~5368461
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Une surprise pour nous tous... :biggrin:
> *


et voila


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2006, 02:26 PM~5369908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2006, 10:19 AM~5368936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re3073db.gif[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 4 2006, 09:02 PM~5372480
> *wasup  :wave:
> *


hey Hey!
whats up with you.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

<span style=\'color:red\'>Prochain meeting des membres ; Soyez présents samedi le 06 mai au St-Hubert, 7979 rue Newman à Ville Lasalle...Meme endroit que notre dernier meeting.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 4 2006, 09:30 PM~5372655
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Prochain meeting des membres ; Soyez présents samedi le 06 mai au St-Hubert, 7979 rue Newman à Ville Lasalle...Meme endroit que notre dernier meeting.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## deville

everytime something like that comes on my computer gets fucked up.
:uh:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## D Twist




----------



## tun-tun

wat lux bros??


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 5 2006, 12:02 PM~5375660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

-----FOR SALE----


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 5 2006, 08:27 PM~5378097
> *-----FOR SALE----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 5 2006, 10:27 PM~5378097
> *-----FOR SALE----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put that motor in a lowrider bike frame you fo0l :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP LUXURIOUS


----------



## AutoMini

pocketbikes are poo


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 5 2006, 07:45 PM~5378184
> *put that motor in a lowrider bike frame you fo0l  :biggrin:
> *


ah ah you're crazy lolow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 6 2006, 12:20 AM~5378654
> *ah ah you're crazy lolow!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats what i woud do :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 6 2006, 08:18 AM~5380397
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning Mr.Goof... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here some pics of our meeting tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 5 2006, 08:50 PM~5378212
> *WHATS UP LUXURIOUS
> *


what up Danny boy... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## deville

the meeting was cool. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning bros... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 6 2006, 11:48 PM~5383436
> *the meeting was cool.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes it was Gianni...We'll find a good place to meet everyweek and have fun this summer... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 7 2006, 09:25 AM~5384672
> *good morning :wave:
> *


morning lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## Judas Is Rising

WAZZAAAAA!!!


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

woo, wheew hoo/


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 7 2006, 04:00 PM~5386020
> *woo, wheew hoo/
> *


way to whore it out Gianni... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 7 2006, 05:50 PM~5386650
> *way to whore it out Gianni... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


I do my best  :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 7 2006, 07:07 PM~5386744
> *I do my best    :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning bros... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Check out Danny's trike guys from LuxuriouS San Jose...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

nice bike :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 7 2006, 09:07 PM~5386744
> *I do my best    :0
> *


DAVES THE BIGGEST AND BEST WHORE ON LIL


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

very nice trike !


----------



## MAYHEM

DAVES NEW GIRLFREINDAHAHAHBAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## low ben

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 8 2006, 06:51 AM~5389352
> *
> *


The paint is fucking sick!!!! I love the murals


----------



## PurpleLicious

Its not bad...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Im joking thats really TIGHT!!!!


----------



## deville

it looks real good. But no suspension ???


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 8 2006, 02:42 PM~5391850
> *it looks real good. But no suspension ???
> *


THE AIR CYLINDER IS GETTING ENGRAVED AND THE EXTENDED CROWN IS GETTING PLATED


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 8 2006, 06:01 PM~5391945
> *THE AIR CYLINDER IS GETTING ENGRAVED AND THE EXTENDED CROWN IS GETTING PLATED
> *


 :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 8 2006, 10:43 PM~5394283
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

D-CHEESE GETTING HISAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM

HEY DAVE THESE GIRLS WANT YOUR BABY DICK


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 9 2006, 03:15 PM~5397561
> *HEY DAVE THESE GIRLS WANT YOUR BABY DICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## deville

those big women scare me.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTIN

Luxuriouscaddy83


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BELA


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 10 2006, 07:14 AM~5401570
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTIN
> 
> Luxuriouscaddy83
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 9 2006, 02:15 PM~5397561
> *HEY DAVE THESE GIRLS WANT YOUR BABY DICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bah


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 10 2006, 07:16 AM~5401580
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BELA
> *


No way, mayhem too! Hppy birthday guys!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP LUX


----------



## lolow

happy birthday bela and martin :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WAS SUP MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS FROM OTHER MOTHERS


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 10 2006, 11:23 AM~5403234
> *WAS SUP MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS FROM OTHER MOTHERS
> *


hehhahehahhea. by the way nice bike, you must be ahppy the last one got stolen, i would be if i was you, cuz it looks lux-tastic


----------



## lolow

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 10 2006, 12:51 PM~5403449
> *hehhahehahhea. by the way nice bike, you must be ahppy the last one got stolen, i would be if i was you, cuz it looks lux-tastic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...I'm off... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Morning fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 11 2006, 09:23 AM~5408365
> *Morning fokkers... :biggrin:
> *


Sup DavyyyPooo :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 11 2006, 09:00 AM~5408574
> *Sup DavyyyPooo  :biggrin:
> *


Not much Jerry Curl... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 11 2006, 10:03 AM~5408597
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


Sup Looooooloooop :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 10 2006, 10:19 AM~5401598
> *No way, mayhem too! Hppy birthday guys!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 10 2006, 10:16 AM~5401580
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BELA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HERES A LITTLE SUMETHING FOR THE BROTHERS

 MAYHEMS SWEET WHORES.COM


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 11 2006, 02:10 PM~5410874
> *HERES  A LITTLE SUMETHING FOR THE BROTHERS
> 
> MAYHEMS SWEET WHORES.COM
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

DANNY I SEE U LIKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 11 2006, 03:27 PM~5411422
> *DANNY I SEE U LIKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


NO, I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MAYHEM

I GOT MIZZ DIABLA TEASIN ME NOT SHOWIN HER FEET TO ME


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 11 2006, 02:10 PM~5410874
> *HERES  A LITTLE SUMETHING FOR THE BROTHERS
> 
> MAYHEMS SWEET WHORES.COM
> *


Im into that. :cheesy: :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good night fokkers...I'm off to bed...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 12 2006, 08:36 AM~5414881
> *what up
> *


what's up Noe... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 11 2006, 07:18 PM~5412468
> *I GOT MIZZ DIABLA  TEASIN ME NOT SHOWIN HER FEET TO ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by deville_@May 11 2006, 09:20 PM~5412482
> *Im into that. :cheesy:  :0
> *


GOOD STUFF BRO :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 11 2006, 07:20 PM~5412482
> *Im into that. :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## deville

morning, ive been up since 815, and its 215 nmow


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 12 2006, 11:16 AM~5416050
> *morning, ive been up since 815, and its 215 nmow
> *


----------



## deville

now its 422.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

WERE THESE SLAKKERS ATTTTTTTTT


----------



## lolow

:0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2006, 06:55 AM~5420590
> *morning fokkers... :biggrin:
> *


GODD MORNING DAVE :0


----------



## alex_low

sup all the lux mtl family


----------



## low ben

any pics of the nsc ? :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 13 2006, 08:09 AM~5420623
> *any pics of the nsc ? :uh:
> *


None of us went to that show Ben...We're going to go to Car Fever in Napierville on june 18th instead...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 13 2006, 08:02 AM~5420607
> *GODD MORNING DAVE  :0
> *


morning Gianni... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@May 13 2006, 08:05 AM~5420613
> *sup all the lux mtl family
> *


sup Alex...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2006, 07:14 AM~5420640
> *morning Gianni... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 13 2006, 08:34 AM~5420699
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2006, 07:37 AM~5420704
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


woo>?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 13 2006, 08:38 AM~5420710
> *woo>?
> *


whoring it out... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2006, 07:46 AM~5420732
> *whoring it out... :biggrin:
> *


damn right :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 13 2006, 08:51 AM~5420744
> *damn right :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 13 2006, 09:57 AM~5420975
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what's going on my Gatineau bro... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

not much just chillin :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 13 2006, 10:37 AM~5421147
> *not much just chillin  :biggrin:
> *


Same here man... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
Poster Posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 779 
lolow 411 
Judas Is Rising 368 
PurpleLicious 174 
low ben 146 
deville 146 
rocawearlowrider 93 
killa lowrider 74 
Flash_LuxuriouS 65 
SIC'N'TWISTED 29 
AutoMini 23 
MAYHEM 23 
BIG TIMMAY 21 
alex_low 20 
91PurplePeopleEater 20 
RHLKUSTOMS 19 
str8clown'n 17 
ozzylowrider 15 
eric ramos 11 
mtl city 10 
_|¤|<€® 7 
D Twist 6 
LuckyLooney 6 
RED FURY 6 
LUXURIOUSB.C. 5


----------



## lolow

:uh: your still on top you damn post whore :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## Judas Is Rising

wazzaaaa!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 13 2006, 02:27 PM~5422135
> *wazzaaaa!!!
> *


whaaaaaaatttttttttttttt uppppppppppp Judas... :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2006, 07:14 AM~5420636
> *None of us went to that show Ben...We're going to go to Car Fever in Napierville on june 18th instead...
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 13 2006, 02:58 PM~5422300
> *
> *


Are you gonna be at Car Fever on june 18th bro? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2006, 03:54 PM~5422279
> *whaaaaaaatttttttttttttt uppppppppppp Judas... :biggrin:
> *


sa feeeeeeeeel mon Dave???


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 13 2006, 03:44 PM~5422568
> *sa feeeeeeeeel mon Dave???
> *


Oui, ca va bien mon ami Sam... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 13 2006, 12:46 PM~5421597
> *:uh: your still on top you damn post whore  :biggrin:
> *


always a champ bro... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 13 2006, 01:03 PM~5421690
> *
> *


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2006, 05:41 PM~5422821
> *Oui, ca va bien mon ami Sam... :biggrin:
> *


good moé too


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys and good morning :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 08:51 AM~5426102
> *wasup guys and good morning  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


what up lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: wasup boss


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 09:06 AM~5426146
> *:biggrin: wasup boss
> *


nothing much...Waiting for you to come down here so we can go take a look at that show... :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2006, 11:48 AM~5426300
> *nothing much...Waiting for you to come down here so we can go take a look at that show... :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


haha go with biggy i know he like to represent the lux to the fullest hahahahaha :around:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 09:53 AM~5426324
> *:biggrin:
> haha go with biggy i know he like to represent the lux to the fullest hahahahaha  :around:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2006, 11:54 AM~5426331
> *:0  :0
> *


wo0t :ugh: :biggrin: if you can remove him from is pc game hahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 09:55 AM~5426340
> *wo0t  :ugh:  :biggrin: if you can remove him from is pc game hahahaha
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

33 000 posts bitches...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2006, 12:01 PM~5426369
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA pc owned


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 10:02 AM~5426375
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHA pc owned
> *


yeah, pretty much but he's down for sure though...Just got to take care of some issues he has...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
Mr.BigDice Sep 2005 3,917 182 3.38% 
MR_CUTTY Mar 2004 10,002 176 3.27% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 33,026 155 2.88% 
lolow Jan 2003 17,946 154 2.86% 
Skim May 2005 9,459 128 2.38% 
YourLadysSancho Dec 2003 12,446 113 2.10% 
Darkest Hour Jan 2006 685 111 2.06% 
lyrical_nerd Aug 2005 2,434 80 1.49% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 5,782 77 1.43% 
xplicit Sep 2005 4,475 63 1.17% 

talk about a damn post whore goof... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2006, 12:06 PM~5426393
> *yeah, pretty much but he's down for sure though...Just got to take care of some issues he has... *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2006, 12:09 PM~5426409
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> Mr.BigDice Sep 2005 3,917 182 3.38%
> MR_CUTTY Mar 2004 10,002 176 3.27%
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>lolow Jan 2003 17,946 154 2.86%
> Skim May 2005 9,459 128 2.38%
> YourLadysSancho Dec 2003 12,446 113 2.10%
> Darkest Hour Jan 2006 685 111 2.06%
> lyrical_nerd Aug 2005 2,434 80 1.49%
> SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 5,782 77 1.43%
> xplicit Sep 2005 4,475 63 1.17%
> 
> talk about a damn post whore goof... :0  :biggrin:
> *


what ever you sureno you got more posts :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 10:11 AM~5426419
> *what ever you sureno you got more posts  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


bahaha, I ain't no sureno bro but maybe you are since your name is blue up there... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

BAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE LUX LADIES


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 10:18 AM~5426456
> *BAHAHAHAHAH
> *


You're the biggest whore I know... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2006, 12:22 PM~5426478
> *You're the biggest whore I know... :0  :biggrin:
> *


well thank you :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 10:25 AM~5426493
> *well thank you  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 10:27 AM~5426501
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Useless post again... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

yup :biggrin:


----------



## deville

Vous etes des fou!


----------



## lolow

:uh: estoy loco :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

bonjour mes amis


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 01:41 PM~5427458
> *:biggrin:
> *


One useless post after another... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2006, 06:46 PM~5428350
> *One useless post after another... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


just like you ........mentor hahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2006, 05:25 PM~5428493
> *just like you ........mentor hahahaha
> *


Yeah, I'm your daddy you goof...haha... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 14 2006, 09:39 AM~5426551
> *bonjour mes amis
> *


I really love your avatar...damn...that's fucking hot! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 14 2006, 09:43 PM~5429533
> *I really love your avatar...damn...that's fucking hot! :biggrin:
> *


ouais moé too je l'aime... quoi de plus beau que sa?


héhé


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 14 2006, 07:43 PM~5429533
> *I really love your avatar...damn...that's fucking hot! :biggrin:
> *


Cest Kate et Raven! :biggrin: Good stuff!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 15 2006, 10:31 AM~5431793
> *Cest Kate et Raven!  :biggrin: Good stuff!
> *


ouais héhé ke dla bombe mouahah


----------



## low ben

hey lux , what's the next show?


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 15 2006, 04:46 PM~5433637
> *hey lux , what's the next show?
> *


18 june at Napierville Dragway hehe


----------



## low ben

18th june...damn 1 month :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 15 2006, 08:48 PM~5434927
> *18th june...damn 1 month :uh:
> *


Yeah, there's no good shows before that one...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 15 2006, 10:19 PM~5435178
> *Yeah, there's no good shows before that one...
> *


j'trouve sa l'fun...au moin sa fais du temps pour s'ramasser un peu de cash tsé moi jai pas encore de job pis l'été personne demande d'avoir des bikes pis toute...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

ANY NEW BIKE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey dave why dont we go to beach Club car show it will be really nice ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 15 2006, 10:08 PM~5435414
> *hey dave why dont we go to beach Club car show it will be really nice ...
> *


Yeah but the reason why we don't and never went to that show is because we have to park the cars in the sand and that is very bad for the hydraulic system and hydraulics bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 15 2006, 09:41 PM~5435656
> *Yeah but the reason why we don't and never went to that show is because we have to park the cars in the sand and that is very bad for the hydraulic system and hydraulics bro...
> *


we could bring gigantic peices of wood to park the cars on? :dunno:
I guess its too much trouble.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 16 2006, 06:29 AM~5436798
> *we could bring gigantic peices of wood to park the cars on? :dunno:
> I guess its too much trouble.
> *


Yeah that would be kind of hard to do bro...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2006, 07:06 AM~5437101
> *Yeah that would be kind of hard to do bro...
> *


herhehahehha, i know, dont worry bout it dave. I hope we do a get together at the old port, i realized thatd be sick.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 16 2006, 11:02 AM~5437361
> *herhehahehha, i know, dont worry bout it dave. I hope we do a get together at the old port, i realized thatd be sick.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2006, 10:54 PM~5435378
> *ANY NEW BIKE PICS :biggrin:
> *


my new one in a couple of days :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 16 2006, 08:29 AM~5436798
> *we could bring gigantic peices of wood to park the cars on? :dunno:
> I guess its too much trouble.
> *


YOU STUPID BASTARD!!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2006, 02:49 PM~5439667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: finally!!!!!! They ok, but i thought theyd be better. Shes a latina fa sho.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 16 2006, 05:51 PM~5439691
> *:tears: finally!!!!!! They ok, but i thought theyd be better. Shes a latina fa sho.
> *


THATS NOT DIABLAS FEET DUMMY,I PROMISSED HER I WOULDNT POST MIZZ DIABLAS FEET ,BUT THIS FOOT BELONGS TO =MSLOWRIDERCHICK


----------



## D Twist

cankles!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2006, 02:54 PM~5439713
> *THATS NOT DIABLAS FEET DUMMY,I PROMISSED HER I WOULDNT POST MIZZ DIABLAS FEET ,BUT THIS FOOT BELONGS TO =MSLOWRIDERCHICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hehahheha cool. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 16 2006, 03:56 PM~5440134
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


ca va? :wave:


----------



## low ben

damn...this chicks was in my computer lol :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

i'm in decision... I continues in the lowrider culture or I put my bike for sale...I don't know what I'll do... :uh:


----------



## lolow

:uh: ????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 16 2006, 08:44 PM~5441546
> *i'm in decision... I continues in the lowrider culture or I put my bike for sale...I don't know what I'll do... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why would you not continue bro? Don't you love the lowrider culture? :0 You got a great bike, why sell it?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2006, 09:55 PM~5442001
> *Why would you not continue bro? Don't you love the lowrider culture? :0 You got a great bike, why sell it?
> *



yeah man why the fuck you want to sell it 

you have one of the best bike of quebec 

and what you gonna do with the money?

If the answer is buy a car I'll say go to work and keep your fucking bike LAZY


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 15 2006, 10:41 PM~5435656
> *Yeah but the reason why we don't and never went to that show is because we have to park the cars in the sand and that is very bad for the hydraulic system and hydraulics bro...
> *



ok but for the bike member I think it can be really nice ....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

You got to love the lowrider culture to stay in it...But I know some of you younger guys want cars and move up but take your times guys, nothing needs to be rushed...You got your whole life to get a lolo car...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good night fokkerssssssssss... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 16 2006, 07:44 PM~5441546
> *i'm in decision... I continues in the lowrider culture or I put my bike for sale...I don't know what I'll do... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


une probleme a la tete? Fait ques ce que ton coeur desire :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

WTF


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2006, 08:55 PM~5442001
> *Why would you not continue bro? Don't you love the lowrider culture? :0 You got a great bike, why sell it?
> *


I love the lowrider culture and I think I will keep my bike...but a couple of thing in tha show make me angry...anyway , I will NOT sell my bike , I can not make this...It's my passion


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 17 2006, 01:39 PM~5445972
> *I love the lowrider culture and I think I will keep my bike...but a couple of thing in tha show make me angry...anyway , I will NOT sell my bike , I can not make this...It's my passion
> *


Like what?? :0


----------



## low ben

the fucking story of the display...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 17 2006, 01:45 PM~5446022
> *the fucking story of the display...
> *


hehahehhae, ne fache pas sur ca!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 17 2006, 04:45 PM~5446022
> *the fucking story of the display...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 17 2006, 02:00 PM~5446145
> *hehahehhae, ne fache pas sur ca!
> *


ouais mais sa mfais chier quand meme dme faire dire tu gagnera pas parce que ton display vaux rien...cest pas un concours du best display , c lbike qui compte jpense!


----------



## MAYHEM

bastards


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 17 2006, 05:50 PM~5446353
> *ouais mais sa mfais chier quand meme dme faire dire tu gagnera pas parce que ton display vaux rien...cest pas un concours du best display , c lbike qui compte jpense!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 17 2006, 03:50 PM~5446353
> *ouais mais sa mfais chier quand meme dme faire dire tu gagnera pas parce que ton display vaux rien...cest pas un concours du best display , c lbike qui compte jpense!
> *


Qui t'as dit que tu gagnerais pas à cause de ton display? C'est le bike qui compte et tu as un display déja...Un display, ca aide mais tu as raison, c'est le bike qui compte...De toute facon, faut pas que tu t'en fasse Ben, ton bike est un des meilleurs au Québec et meme en Ontario et à l'est des USA. Faut pas faire ca pour les trophés et tu pourrais gagner dans bien des compétitions, ca dépend toujours des juges et de ce qu'ils regardent en premier. Ca change de concours en concours mais je suis content de voir que tu le venderas pas et que tu continues car ton bike est un de mes préférés ds le club et celui qui s'est probablement le plus amélioré...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2006, 07:29 PM~5446918
> *Qui t'as dit que tu gagnerais pas à cause de ton display? C'est le bike qui compte et tu as un display déja...De toute facon, faut pas que tu t'en fasse Ben, ton bike est un des meilleurs au Québec et meme en Ontario et à l'est des USA. Faut pas faire ca pour les trophés et tu pourrais gagner dans bien des compétitions, ca dépend toujours des juges et de ce qu'ils regardent en premier. Ca change de concours en concours mais je suis content de voir que tu le venderas pas et que tu continues car ton bike est un de mes préférés ds le club et celui qui s'est probablement le plus amélioré...
> *


i agree


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@May 17 2006, 05:30 PM~5446928
> *i agree
> *


nice...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2006, 07:32 PM~5446946
> *nice...   :biggrin:
> *


NO :angry: :angry: Mister Tiny :cheesy: :cheesy:  j/k


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2006, 07:29 PM~5446918
> *Qui t'as dit que tu gagnerais pas à cause de ton display? C'est le bike qui compte et tu as un display déja...Un display, ca aide mais tu as raison, c'est le bike qui compte...De toute facon, faut pas que tu t'en fasse Ben, ton bike est un des meilleurs au Québec et meme en Ontario et à l'est des USA. Faut pas faire ca pour les trophés et tu pourrais gagner dans bien des compétitions, ca dépend toujours des juges et de ce qu'ils regardent en premier. Ca change de concours en concours mais je suis content de voir que tu le venderas pas et que tu continues car ton bike est un de mes préférés ds le club et celui qui s'est probablement le plus amélioré...
> *


hahah dave and his litle words of wisdom  :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2006, 04:29 PM~5446918
> *Qui t'as dit que tu gagnerais pas à cause de ton display? C'est le bike qui compte et tu as un display déja...Un display, ca aide mais tu as raison, c'est le bike qui compte...De toute facon, faut pas que tu t'en fasse Ben, ton bike est un des meilleurs au Québec et meme en Ontario et à l'est des USA. Faut pas faire ca pour les trophés et tu pourrais gagner dans bien des compétitions, ca dépend toujours des juges et de ce qu'ils regardent en premier. Ca change de concours en concours mais je suis content de voir que tu le venderas pas et que tu continues car ton bike est un de mes préférés ds le club et celui qui s'est probablement le plus amélioré...
> *


thank you Dave!Mais jme dis quand meme que si j'ai pas un trophé ya une raison à sa! anyway...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 17 2006, 07:34 PM~5446957
> *hahah dave and his litle words of wisdom    :biggrin:
> *


i know they made me feel special :uh: :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 17 2006, 05:34 PM~5446962
> *thank you Dave!Mais jme dis quand meme que si j'ai pas un trophé ya une raison à sa! anyway...
> *


Bien c'est pas le display le probleme mais plus le fait qu'il n'y a pas de catégories...Il va y en avoir dans les prochains shows...  Regarde pour les autos, c'est encore pire pour nous mais ca devrais s'améliorer avec le temps Ben...Ca commence déja à s'améliorer...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@May 17 2006, 05:36 PM~5446973
> *i know they made me feel special :uh:  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


I know it did... :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2006, 07:41 PM~5447013
> *I know it did... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 17 2006, 05:47 PM~5447063
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whore... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@May 17 2006, 04:30 PM~5446928
> *i agree
> *


same here, judging is crap round here, but that why i cant wait for scrape, itll be insane


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 17 2006, 07:17 PM~5447476
> *same here, judging is crap round here, but that why i cant wait for scrape, itll be insane
> *


you know it bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 17 2006, 03:39 PM~5445972
> *I love the lowrider culture and I think I will keep my bike...but a couple of thing in tha show make me angry...anyway , I will NOT sell my bike , I can not make this...It's my passion
> *


 Ben vendre son bike.... attend au moin davoir l'age pour un char au moin LOL


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 17 2006, 06:42 PM~5447631
> *Ben vendre son bike.... attend au moin davoir l'age pour un char au moin LOL
> *


hehahehhahehah!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 17 2006, 07:42 PM~5447631
> *Ben vendre son bike.... attend au moin davoir l'age pour un char au moin LOL
> *


Naw he's keeping his bike...Just a little upset about the judging and categories in shows but it's getting better and will be getting even better with team SCP with my friend Johnny really doing some major effort improving the scene...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2006, 06:48 PM~5447663
> *Naw he's keeping his bike...Just a little upset about the judging and categories in shows but it's getting better and will be getting even better with team SCP with my friend Johnny really doing some major effort improving the scene...
> *


so, whats ur friend johhnny gonna do. Is he gonna help us out a little, as apposed to judging? Maybe get the scene out a little bit.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2006, 08:50 PM~5447313
> *whore... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yup :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 17 2006, 08:19 PM~5447796
> *so, whats ur friend johhnny gonna do. Is he gonna help us out a little, as apposed to judging? Maybe get the scene out a little bit.
> *


First thing first, more categories and a recognition of the lowrider culture...Then we can work out better judging bro...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2006, 04:29 PM~5446918
> *Qui t'as dit que tu gagnerais pas à cause de ton display? C'est le bike qui compte et tu as un display déja...Un display, ca aide mais tu as raison, c'est le bike qui compte...De toute facon, faut pas que tu t'en fasse Ben, ton bike est un des meilleurs au Québec et meme en Ontario et à l'est des USA. Faut pas faire ca pour les trophés et tu pourrais gagner dans bien des compétitions, ca dépend toujours des juges et de ce qu'ils regardent en premier. Ca change de concours en concours mais je suis content de voir que tu le venderas pas et que tu continues car ton bike est un de mes préférés ds le club et celui qui s'est probablement le plus amélioré...
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 17 2006, 09:53 PM~5448344
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Haha...I had to explain in french to one of our younger guys not to get discouraged about judging and shows up here bro...He has one of the tighest bikes in the club but rarely wins but I told him that it would change and he has to give it some time...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2006, 08:49 PM~5448314
> *First thing first, more categories and a recognition of the lowrider culture...Then we can work out better judging bro...
> *


sounds good.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 18 2006, 04:15 AM~5449480
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning senor Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

And good morning to all of you brothers.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP YA FUKKS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup ya freak...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Judas Is Rising

wazza luuuuux


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Damn guys I cant wait untill the next event!!!

It made a long time thats we didtn see each others!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 18 2006, 11:09 PM~5454554
> *Damn guys I cant wait untill the next event!!!
> 
> It made a long time thats we didtn see each others!
> *


yes it will


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 18 2006, 09:09 PM~5454554
> *Damn guys I cant wait untill the next event!!!
> 
> It made a long time thats we didtn see each others!
> *


we'll be at Car Fever all together... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 18 2006, 09:27 PM~5454684
> *yes it will
> *



whats up with you homie?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'm off brothers, good night...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothersssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP FOOLS


----------



## deville

car car? :ugh:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2006, 08:52 PM~5454856
> *we'll be at Car Fever all together... :biggrin:
> *


what's the date?


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

TTT


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 19 2006, 04:26 PM~5458624
> *what's the date?
> *


THATS ONLY A DATE WITH YOU AND YOUR LOVER DAVE FOKKERAHAHAHAHAHA HOPE HE DONT HURT YOUR ASS TOO MUCHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 19 2006, 02:26 PM~5458624
> *what's the date?
> *


that will be on june 18th 2006 Ben...We might be able to get in for free but not sure yet bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 19 2006, 03:26 PM~5458624
> *what's the date?
> *


tabarnak l'gros messemble on arrete pas de tle dire que cest le 18 fuck LOL lis un peu les page pas juste cheker les image :uh:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 19 2006, 09:28 PM~5461025
> *tabarnak l'gros messemble on arrete pas de tle dire que cest le 18 fuck LOL lis un peu les page pas juste cheker les image :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 19 2006, 08:28 PM~5461025
> *tabarnak l'gros messemble on arrete pas de tle dire que cest le 18 fuck LOL lis un peu les page pas juste cheker les image :uh:
> *


jel c mais jme souvenais pu pi jtrouvais pu l'message ak la date Big Judas


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 19 2006, 05:48 PM~5460228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin nice ass!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 19 2006, 11:43 PM~5461496
> *jel c mais jme souvenais pu pi jtrouvais pu l'message ak la date Big Judas
> *


okaaaay jte pardonne benney


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 20 2006, 10:13 AM~5463202
> *:biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


what's up Gatineau playa... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 20 2006, 09:56 AM~5463155
> *okaaaay jte pardonne benney
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 20 2006, 08:56 AM~5463155
> *okaaaay jte pardonne benney
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

TTT


----------



## lolow

:uh: show off :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 20 2006, 10:41 PM~5465960
> *:uh: show off  :biggrin:
> *


damn post whore goof... :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers and sisters...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2006, 01:06 AM~5466058
> *damn post whore goof... :uh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


your still a show off :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 20 2006, 11:17 PM~5466124
> *your still a show off  :biggrin:
> *


I have nothing to show off...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2006, 10:28 AM~5466897
> *I have nothing to show off...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

LOL good morning!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 21 2006, 09:48 AM~5467137
> *LOL good morning!!
> *


morning bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good night fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## abel

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothersssssss :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 22 2006, 10:20 AM~5472279
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


sup lolow :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 22 2006, 11:28 AM~5472322
> *sup lolow :biggrin:
> *


sup Killa :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

wazza fuckaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up Judas... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## alex_low

this is not phat this is FAT 

what new lux family


----------



## Judas Is Rising

nothing loll


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@May 22 2006, 06:34 PM~5476132
> *this is not phat this is FAT
> 
> what new lux family
> *


what up Alex...


----------



## deville

Hello, [email protected]


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hey yo hey yo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up bros...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

THE BIKE CLUBS A BUNCH OF SLAKIN FOOLSAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 24 2006, 10:20 AM~5486662
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning my good lolow brother... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

wazzza les boys!!


----------



## killa lowrider

sup all luxurious members


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's going Sam and JM...You guys are ready for our next show on june 18th? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 24 2006, 10:47 PM~5491360
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP FRUITY BASTARDSAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 24 2006, 11:45 PM~5491350
> *what's going Sam and JM...You guys are ready for our next show on june 18th? :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## low ben

hey Dave can i bring my pocket monster to Napierville in the car fever?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 25 2006, 09:31 PM~5497890
> *hey Dave can i bring my pocket monster to Napierville in the car fever?
> *


pocket monster LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 25 2006, 08:31 PM~5497890
> *hey Dave can i bring my pocket monster to Napierville in the car fever?
> *


what's a pocket monster? A small pocket motocycle?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 25 2006, 10:35 PM~5498248
> *what's a pocket monster? A small pocket motocycle?
> *


ouais pis sa fais du bruit en criss :barf:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 25 2006, 09:38 PM~5498279
> *ouais pis sa fais du bruit en criss :barf:
> *


ok, non, je pense pas qu'on peut apporter ca dans un show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 25 2006, 11:41 PM~5498659
> *ok, non, je pense pas qu'on peut apporter ca dans un show...
> *


ouais les show traditionel avec des char parker ta pas vraiment le droit au cas ou tu accrocherais un char mais ses plus faite pour quand tu va au course tk mon ami y va souvent pis ses fais pour sa la héhé


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 26 2006, 07:59 AM~5499740
> *ouais les show traditionel avec des char parker ta pas vraiment le droit au cas ou tu accrocherais un char mais ses plus faite pour quand tu va au course tk mon ami y va souvent pis ses fais pour sa la héhé
> *


exactement Sam...C'est un show ou on va etre parké et stable...Je pense pas qu'on va pouvoir se promener en pocket bike tout partout la bas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## MAYHEM

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 26 2006, 09:31 AM~5499850
> *SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> *


 :0 supppppp


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 26 2006, 08:33 AM~5499858
> *:0 supppppp
> *


What's up Bela and JM... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2006, 09:37 AM~5499869
> *What's up Bela and JM... :biggrin:
> *


hey hey supp dave money :0 my bike will comming for next friday for real now


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## tun-tun

WAT UP BROTHAS WATS GOOD????


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 25 2006, 08:38 PM~5498279
> *ouais pis sa fais du bruit en criss :barf:
> *


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 25 2006, 09:41 PM~5498659
> *ok, non, je pense pas qu'on peut apporter ca dans un show...
> *


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 26 2006, 06:59 AM~5499740
> *ouais les show traditionel avec des char parker ta pas vraiment le droit au cas ou tu accrocherais un char mais ses plus faite pour quand tu va au course tk mon ami y va souvent pis ses fais pour sa la héhé
> *


  I GIVE UP NO SPIKE EL ???????  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

------------------------------------------->


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@May 26 2006, 12:36 PM~5500924
> *  I GIVE UP NO SPIKE EL ???????   :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 26 2006, 10:45 PM~5503726
> *wasup homies  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow Gatineau...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'm off for the night...Good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 27 2006, 06:21 AM~5504685
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 27 2006, 05:49 PM~5506752
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


what's going on Gatineau playa? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

wazzaaa


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

good morning :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning lolow gatineau...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@May 28 2006, 08:52 AM~5508958
> *good morning  :cheesy:
> *


morning Judas... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 28 2006, 04:57 PM~5510182
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

good night luuux


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## noe_from_texas

good morning homies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 29 2006, 08:08 AM~5513088
> *good morning homies
> *


what's up Noe...


----------



## MAYHEM

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

not much just chillin :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

wizzaaa!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Got 2 new bikes for the Indy Chapter. Ill post pics this weekend. We all went to a very small bike show yesterday. There were only 15 bikes and 4 of them were LuxuriouS :biggrin: . It was coo, we just went to support the bike local bike racing track. I Took best of show and my son took 1st in his class and the other 2 bike won also...so it was a good time


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 30 2006, 06:22 AM~5518607
> *Got 2 new bikes for the Indy Chapter. Ill post pics this weekend. We all went to a very small bike show yesterday. There were only 15 bikes and 4 of them were LuxuriouS  :biggrin: . It was coo, we just went to support the bike local bike racing track. I Took best of show and my son took 1st in his class and the other 2 bike won also...so it was a good time
> *


right on Jerry...Make sure you post then on here... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 30 2006, 09:23 AM~5518930
> *right on Jerry...Make sure you post then on here... :biggrin:
> *


For sure..there street bikes right now but we all have to start somewhere you know.


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 30 2006, 08:41 AM~5519007
> *For sure..there street bikes right now but we all have to start somewhere you know.
> *


damn straight brother...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good morning


----------



## low ben

damn...I can't come to the next meeting :angry: :angry: I'm wil be in fishing vacation :angry: :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 31 2006, 03:24 PM~5527679
> *damn...I can't come to the next meeting :angry:  :angry: I'm wil be in fishing vacation  :angry:  :angry:
> *


It's all good bro...We'll see you at Car Fever right? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 31 2006, 03:37 PM~5528120
> *It's all good bro...We'll see you at Car Fever right? :biggrin:
> *


for sure man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 31 2006, 07:01 PM~5528892
> *for sure man!!! :biggrin:
> *


right on bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 31 2006, 05:22 PM~5528420
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 1 2006, 04:07 AM~5531373
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning Gatineau King... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Racer X

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

sup


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 31 2006, 04:24 PM~5527679
> *damn...I can't come to the next meeting :angry:  :angry: I'm wil be in fishing vacation  :angry:  :angry:
> *


what meeting?


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising+Jun 1 2006, 05:14 PM~5534101-->
> 
> 
> 
> what meeting?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 31 2006, 09:48 PM~5529177
> *not really a meeting bro, more of a get together in front of the pawn shop man since we are having a sidewalk sale in the ghetto...   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 31 2006, 04:24 PM~5527679
> *damn...I can't come to the next meeting :angry:  :angry: I'm wil be in fishing vacation  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I bring a bike with hydraulics on it and that will hop  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 1 2006, 08:35 PM~5535144
> *I bring a bike with hydraulics on it and that will hop    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 1 2006, 09:12 PM~5535866
> *
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 1 2006, 08:12 PM~5535866
> *
> *


Thats real slick


----------



## deville

Hey Dave, do we have a list of upcoming shows, im aming to finish my bike for scrape. When is it exactly?


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 2 2006, 01:58 AM~5537189
> *Hey Dave, do we have a list of upcoming shows, im aming to finish my bike for scrape. When is it exactly?
> *


20 august bro :biggrin:  but finish your bike 1 week before to be sure you will can bring your bike to this show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 2 2006, 08:19 AM~5538037
> *20 august bro  :biggrin:   but finish your bike 1 week before to be sure you will can bring your bike to this show
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 1 2006, 06:35 PM~5535144
> *I bring a bike with hydraulics on it and that will hop    :biggrin:
> *


right on bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

later guys, I'm off to work... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 2 2006, 07:19 AM~5538037
> *20 august bro  :biggrin:   but finish your bike 1 week before to be sure you will can bring your bike to this show
> *


Bien sure il va etre fini


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 2 2006, 11:14 AM~5538535
> *Bien sure il va etre fini
> *


j'en doute pas encore meme encore maintenant petite modification et après chrome pi après rendu la ton bike sera prette meme si taurais dautre chose a mettre lolll :biggrin: criss fait le pour full throttle


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 2 2006, 10:03 AM~5538805
> *j'en doute pas encore meme encore maintenant petite modification et après chrome pi après rendu la ton bike sera prette meme si taurais dautre chose a mettre lolll  :biggrin:  criss fait le pour full throttle
> *


Cest quand full throttle?


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 2 2006, 12:19 PM~5538917
> *Cest quand full throttle?
> *


en juin je crois


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jun 2 2006, 11:03 AM~5539174
> *en juin je crois
> *


18juillet


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 2 2006, 02:30 PM~5539639
> *18juillet
> *


ah daccord


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

Morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brotherinos... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 3 2006, 08:53 AM~5544383
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning Gatineau King... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss35 000 posts bitchesssssssssssssssss


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Martin (LuX MTL Vice president) has been asking me to make him a buildup thread in the project rides section...I made him one so if you guys want to check it out, here it is...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265420


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 4 2006, 07:52 AM~5548469
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning Gatineau King... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

2 pairs de roues 144 a vendre. Pas encore utiliser. 120 obo.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 4 2006, 12:58 PM~5549373
> *2 pairs de roues 144 a vendre. Pas encore utiliser. 120 obo.
> *


selling your wheels big G? :0


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

cya later :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2006, 07:04 PM~5551177
> *selling your wheels big G? :0
> *


Yeah!, well i have a pair to keep for me, and im gonna get some hollow hub wheels, so im gonnaget rid of thesse. 

So hows it hanging dave
:0


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

son tu clean tes 144 a vendre ???..


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:13 PM~5552300
> *son tu clean tes 144 a vendre ???..
> *


sont neuf.


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

combien ?$


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:16 PM~5552324
> *combien ?$
> *


fait un offre? Ta besoin les 2 pairs?


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

il mfaut une pair


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:19 PM~5552340
> *il mfaut une pair
> *


100?


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

ouai jaime le prix c bon! mais pense tu pouvoir me les gardé une semaine ou au maximum dans 15 jour 
parske jai un frame kié parti pui le gars me doi 150 ...
pis sa fait 1 mois ki mle doi pi apres demin ma allé le cherché ché lui ki veulle ou pas lol.. mais sinon apres une semaine jvai tle dire pi si jlai pas on laisse ?


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

mais ou tu reste ? pas loin de mtl ?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:25 PM~5552374
> *mais ou tu reste ? pas loin de mtl  ?
> *


a montreal. pi toi?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:24 PM~5552370
> *ouai jaime le prix c bon! mais pense tu pouvoir me les gardé une semaine ou au maximum dans 15 jour
> parske jai un frame kié parti pui le gars me doi 150 ...
> pis sa fait 1 mois ki mle doi pi apres demin ma allé le cherché ché lui ki veulle ou pas lol.. mais sinon apres une semaine jvai tle dire pi si jlai pas on laisse ?
> *


Chill ca. comme tu veut.


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

trois-rivières ? tu c c ou ?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:26 PM~5552389
> *trois-rivières ? tu c c ou ?
> *


OUais, cest loin, je conduit meme pas.


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

sa peu sarengé jvai voir avec un dmé bon tchum 
i devrai surmen monté ché v-low dans pas long pour une ride ou nimporte .. jpeu ten reparlé demin? jvai le voir demin pis jvai i demandé


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:29 PM~5552406
> *sa peu sarengé jvai voir avec un dmé bon tchum
> i devrai surmen monté ché v-low dans pas long pour une ride ou nimporte .. jpeu ten reparlé demin? jvai le voir demin pis jvai i demandé
> *


ok, donner moi des PM's. ON se reparlerais comme ca.


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

dac :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

pis toi ta limo ? sa lavance bien?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:33 PM~5552435
> *pis toi ta limo ? sa lavance bien?
> *


OUAIS! Il devrait etre fini pour le full throttle.  Jai beaucoup a faire encore, mais j'espere quil serait fini. :0


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

NIce sa :thumbsup: uffin: 
mes tes parts son tu deja chromé ou faut ke tu les envoi ?


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

moi il mrest a finir mon frame pis paint .. une custom fork .. surmen des handle too .. mais je c pas pour la fork si jdevrai allé vers le d-twist ou plate


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:38 PM~5552463
> *NIce sa  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> mes tes parts son tu deja chromé ou faut ke tu les envoi ?
> *


Sam vas les modifier bientot la pi apres ca ils senva au chrome. Et pour tes forks, a tu decider?


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

bah je c pas jésite encor parsque 
jai le choix entre une fork straight sqware twist (com dans baby boy le film ) ou bien des plate mais bent..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 4 2006, 11:07 PM~5552261
> *Yeah!, well i have a pair to keep for me, and im gonna get some hollow hub wheels, so im gonnaget rid of thesse.
> 
> So hows it hanging dave
> :0
> *


what's up Gianni... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good mornin lux bros... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 5 2006, 07:00 AM~5553719
> *what's up Gianni... :biggrin:
> *


Not much, good chance ill have a bike for Full Throttle


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:48 PM~5552535
> *bah je c pas jésite encor parsque
> jai le choix entre une fork straight sqware twist (com dans baby boy le film ) ou bien des plate mais bent..
> *


Les plate sont plus cher, mais en twist cest bine plus classique


----------



## Judas Is Rising

WAZZAAA LUXURIOUS!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 5 2006, 10:41 AM~5554473
> *Not much, good chance ill have a bike for Full Throttle
> *


right on man...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Jun 4 2006, 11:48 PM~5552535
> *bah je c pas jésite encor parsque
> jai le choix entre une fork straight sqware twist (com dans baby boy le film ) ou bien des plate mais bent..
> *



c lait une staight forks sur un low


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 5 2006, 09:39 PM~5558706
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


ahhhhhh, hey steph, ca va?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good morning guys...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## excalibur

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 6 2006, 11:22 AM~5561231
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...I'm off to bed...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 6 2006, 12:43 AM~5558747
> *ahhhhhh, hey steph, ca va?
> *


oui ca vas bien ................et toi :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 7 2006, 01:02 AM~5565687
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


sup lolow Gatineau...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 7 2006, 10:38 AM~5567242
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what's going on bro... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Hey guys, go check out our LuxuriouS Montreal thread on lowrider general...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=266292&st=40


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup lux family :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey ya tu kelk1 ki peu post des pic de mon project dans le online bike show mon ordi bogue chpeu rien post depui un boute thx

pi les info c 

PurpleLicious 
project 20" Radical bike
Luxurious MTL

thx !!!!


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C.

whats up guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jun 8 2006, 03:09 PM~5575054
> *whats up guys
> *


what's up Bobby... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 7 2006, 12:01 AM~5565683
> *oui ca vas bien ................et toi  :cheesy:
> *


Bien sure


----------



## lolow

wasup lux family :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 9 2006, 12:56 PM~5579943
> *wasup lux family :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 8 2006, 02:07 PM~5575043
> *hey ya tu kelk1 ki peu post des pic de mon project dans le online bike show mon ordi bogue chpeu rien post depui un boute thx
> 
> pi les info c
> 
> PurpleLicious
> project 20" Radical bike
> Luxurious MTL
> 
> thx !!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry5579984


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ

DAMN !%) PAGES>>>>>>> WHAT UP LUXURIOUS B.C.


----------



## Judas Is Rising

waazzaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up Judas... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys Im trayin to finish my bike for the next month If th fuckin rain can stop!!! :angry: 

And I reserve to you all may be some little suprise on my bike :biggrin:


----------



## deville

This shit is awesome. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266749


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 9 2006, 08:05 PM~5582536
> *Hey guys Im trayin to finish my bike for the next month If th fuckin rain can stop!!! :angry:
> 
> And I reserve to you all may be some little suprise on my bike  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 9 2006, 09:05 PM~5582536
> *Hey guys Im trayin to finish my bike for the next month If th fuckin rain can stop!!! :angry:
> 
> And I reserve to you all may be some little suprise on my bike  :biggrin:
> *


like what???


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jun 11 2006, 12:06 AM~5587660
> *like what???
> *



you will see


----------



## low ben

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 11 2006, 10:24 AM~5588627
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what up lolow...


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS

Check out the custom bike display that me and Karine from V-LOW set up in the JEAN MAVI clothing store on STE-CATHERINE street in Montreal. I got my Ferrari F1 bike in one window and Karine has a couple lowriders and old dragster bike in the other window. The display is set up in conjunction with the F1 events/partys held by downtown busineses to promote the Grand Prix race weekend in two weeks.


----------



## low ben

very nice!!!


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2006, 07:04 PM~5590746
> *Check out the custom bike display that me and Karine from V-LOW set up in the JEAN MAVI clothing store on STE-CATHERINE street in Montreal. I got my Ferrari F1 bike in one window and Karine has a couple lowriders and old dragster bike in the other window. The display is set up in conjunction with the F1 events/partys held by downtown busineses to promote the Grand Prix race weekend in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THE RED BIKE THE 1 FROM THE LORIDER BIKE MAGAZINE?? THE FERARI THAT IS SIC


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 11 2006, 09:25 PM~5591305
> *IS THE RED BIKE THE 1 FROM THE LORIDER BIKE MAGAZINE?? THE FERARI THAT IS SIC
> *


yes it is


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2006, 07:04 PM~5590746
> *Check out the custom bike display that me and Karine from V-LOW set up in the JEAN MAVI clothing store on STE-CATHERINE street in Montreal. I got my Ferrari F1 bike in one window and Karine has a couple lowriders and old dragster bike in the other window. The display is set up in conjunction with the F1 events/partys held by downtown busineses to promote the Grand Prix race weekend in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right on brother...Looking real good man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning young bloods... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2006, 06:04 PM~5590746
> *Check out the custom bike display that me and Karine from V-LOW set up in the JEAN MAVI clothing store on STE-CATHERINE street in Montreal. I got my Ferrari F1 bike in one window and Karine has a couple lowriders and old dragster bike in the other window. The display is set up in conjunction with the F1 events/partys held by downtown busineses to promote the Grand Prix race weekend in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im gonna check it out for sure. I really want to see that bike in person.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2006, 06:19 AM~5593217
> *good morning young bloods... :biggrin:
> *


Hey dave, im 18, that make me a lesser young blood. :cheesy:


----------



## geniuz

ferrari bike interview

ferrari


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2006, 09:04 PM~5590746
> *Check out the custom bike display that me and Karine from V-LOW set up in the JEAN MAVI clothing store on STE-CATHERINE street in Montreal. I got my Ferrari F1 bike in one window and Karine has a couple lowriders and old dragster bike in the other window. The display is set up in conjunction with the F1 events/partys held by downtown busineses to promote the Grand Prix race weekend in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

jai eu mon permis de conduireeee :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

good job judas lol , now make a lot of fuckin burnout with your big machine :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 12 2006, 04:48 PM~5595764
> *good job judas lol , now make a lot of fuckin burnout with your big machine :biggrin:
> *


yeaaah hahaha I'm going to have pic soon of my Caravelle sul l'show dboucane héhé...mais la sa tombe mal jai deja perdu 2 point sur 4 :tears:


----------



## low ben

LOL kessé ta faite!? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 12 2006, 10:12 AM~5593913
> *Hey dave, im 18, that make me a lesser young blood. :cheesy:
> *


yeah true but since I'm 36, you're still a young blood to me... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2006, 07:58 PM~5597521
> *yeah true but since I'm 36, you're still a young blood to me... :biggrin:
> *


Hhehahehha..true


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning lux family :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 13 2006, 04:06 AM~5599006
> *good morning lux family :wave:
> *


morning goofy King of Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

wassup guys! :wave:


----------



## tun-tun

WAT UP BROTHAS????


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys from the bike club!!!

Who want to go to the Beach Club car show?? I think that it will be really nice and it will have alot of nice bitchs!!!


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jun 12 2006, 06:50 PM~5597037
> *yeaaah hahaha I'm going to have pic soon of my Caravelle sul l'show dboucane héhé...mais la sa tombe mal jai deja perdu 2 point sur 4  :tears:
> *


SAY WAT  :dunno: :biggrin: 
WO THOSE GIRLS R HOT I THINK IM GOING TO RISE TO :biggrin: 
WAT UP BROTHAS BEAUTIFUL BIKES MUCH PROPS FROM ALL OF US IN CHICAGO LUXURIOUS C.C.


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2006, 11:44 AM~5600903
> *Hey guys from the bike club!!!
> 
> Who want to go to the Beach Club car show?? I think that it will be really nice and it will have alot of nice bitchs!!!
> *


I NEED TO GO OUT THERE AND STAY FOR A WEEKEND OUT THERE.  SOUNDS LIKE THERES ALOT OF WOMEN THAT LIKE TO HAVE FUN!


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey who came to sraped by the lake Niagara falls Show ... I want to meet some other chapt. member !


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 13 2006, 12:47 PM~5600923
> *I NEED TO GO OUT THERE AND STAY FOR A WEEKEND OUT THERE.  SOUNDS LIKE THERES ALOT OF WOMEN  THAT LIKE TO HAVE FUN!
> *



4 sure !!! :cheesy: 

You have to come !!!


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 12 2006, 09:12 AM~5593913
> *Hey dave, im 18, that make me a lesser young blood. :cheesy:
> *


WAT UP DEVILLE ?? HOW ABOUT WAT UP BLOOD


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2006, 11:47 AM~5600929
> *Hey who came to sraped by the lake Niagara falls Show ... I want to meet some other chapt. member !
> *


NOT ME  I HAD TOLD PANCHO AND HUMBERTO THAT I MIGHT JUST POP OUT THERE PANCHO TOLD ME SOME GOOD THINGS ABOUT THE CANADIAN MAMIS


----------



## tun-tun

I GOT TO GO BACK TO WORK I WILL TALK TO YALL BROTHERS LATER ABOUT HEADING OUT THERE


----------



## PurpleLicious

You have a car or a bike man?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 13 2006, 12:52 PM~5600954
> *I GOT TO GO BACK TO WORK I WILL TALK TO YALL BROTHERS LATER ABOUT HEADING OUT THERE
> *



ok me to Im gonna work on my bike ciao!


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2006, 01:44 PM~5600903
> *Hey guys from the bike club!!!
> 
> Who want to go to the Beach Club car show?? I think that it will be really nice and it will have alot of nice bitchs!!!
> *


commence a finir ton bike pis on vera apres haha


----------



## excalibur

what happend to the lux. threds in the lowrider general fourm? there gone!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jun 13 2006, 03:06 PM~5601521
> *commence a finir ton bike pis on vera apres haha
> *



Now school is finish!!!

Im gonna work on my bike every fuckin day !!!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2006, 05:50 PM~5601785
> *Now school is finish!!!
> 
> Im gonna work on my bike every fuckin day !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 13 2006, 03:13 PM~5601557
> *what happend to the lux. threds in the lowrider general fourm? there gone!
> *


the mods combined them in one big thread...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2006, 11:53 AM~5600957
> *You have a car or a bike man?
> *


IM BACK!
I HAVE A 81 REGAL STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jun 13 2006, 02:59 PM~5601831
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey how many milles do you do with a tank of fuel with your town car man? I found a town car with wire but i don't know if it's take a lot of fuel :uh:


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 13 2006, 08:03 PM~5603401
> *hey how many milles do you do with a tank of fuel with your town car man? I found a town car with wire but i don't know if it's take a lot of fuel :uh:
> *


MOST LIKELY IT PROBABLY DOES.


----------



## low ben

damn...i found a town car fuckin clean with wire for 4000 cdn...but i don't want to spend all my money for the gaz :angry:


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 13 2006, 08:11 PM~5603437
> *damn...i found a town car fuckin clean with wire for 4000 cdn...but i don't want to spend all my money for the gaz :angry:
> *


R GAS PRICES HIGH UP THERE?


----------



## low ben

around 1.05 , 1.10/L cdn


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 13 2006, 08:20 PM~5603495
> *around 1.05 , 1.10/L cdn
> *


HOW MUCH IS THAT IN AMERICAN$$$


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 13 2006, 08:20 PM~5603495
> *around 1.05 , 1.10/L cdn
> *


WAT UP BROTHA U COMING TO INDY??


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 13 2006, 11:49 AM~5600937
> *WAT UP DEVILLE ?? HOW ABOUT  WAT UP BLOOD
> *


Not much homeslice, hows it going down there?


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey guys what do you think about a LUXURIOUS's st-jean batist party!!! :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2006, 08:52 PM~5603644
> *hey guys what do you think about a LUXURIOUS's st-jean batist party!!! :biggrin:
> *


bonne idee


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2006, 10:05 PM~5603728
> *bonne idee
> *



we always made some Meeting but what about a big fiesta!!! :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2006, 09:07 PM~5603735
> *we always made some Meeting but what about a big fiesta!!! :biggrin:
> *


with bitches


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2006, 10:08 PM~5603748
> *with bitches
> *



with ALOT  of damn bitches!!!


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2006, 09:10 PM~5603766
> *with ALOT  of damn bitches!!!
> *


 :0 :0 THAT I HEAR SOMETHING ABOUT SOME BUSTDOWNS??


----------



## deville

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 13 2006, 09:12 PM~5603778
> *:0  :0 THAT I HEAR SOMETHING ABOUT SOME BUSTDOWNS??
> *


HHEHAEHHAHEHHAHEHAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2006, 08:46 PM~5603611
> *Not much homeslice, hows it going down there?
> *


IT'S GOING PRETTY GOOD JUST CHILLIN PROBABLY GO CRUISE FOR A LITTLE BIT! :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 13 2006, 09:14 PM~5603798
> *IT'S GOING PRETTY GOOD JUST CHILLIN PROBABLY GO CRUISE FOR A LITTLE BIT! :biggrin:
> *


Nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Sup LUX!


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2006, 09:15 PM~5603807
> *Nice
> *


SO IS IT COLD OR HOT UP THERE??
SO WAS UP YALL COMING TO INDY??


----------



## deville

Goodnight boys and girls.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 13 2006, 10:17 PM~5603818
> *SO IS IT COLD OR HOT UP THERE??
> SO WAS UP YALL COMING TO INDY??
> *


Its Hot ... when It didtn rainning.. :uh: we had alot of damn rain in the past week :angry:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## asco1

anybody got a hookup on "Judas Is Rising"? I guess he was from Luxurious. I wanted to feature the "RatSalad" in the forthcomming Crank!Magazine issue and I need pictures and the bikes story ASAP! Time's running out. 

Thanks!
Sebastian


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 14 2006, 06:42 AM~5604861
> *anybody got a hookup on "Judas Is Rising"? I guess he was from Luxurious. I wanted to feature the "RatSalad" in the forthcomming Crank!Magazine issue and I need pictures and the bikes story ASAP! Time's running out.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sebastian
> *


sup  this time judas work alot so for the picture I can give you this picture that he take :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys... :biggrin:


----------



## asco1

yo killa,

thanks for the pics but those are to small to print - I need high quality pics as big as possible. Judas told me he sold the bike to one of the club members. Do you know more about that fact? If so - could anyone of you take some GOOD pics of the bike? Remember it's gonna be featured in a magazine that's sold worldwide in an 4 to 6 page article.

Thanks!
Sebastian


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 14 2006, 06:49 AM~5605122
> *yo killa,
> 
> thanks for the pics but those are to small to print - I need high quality pics as big as possible. Judas told me he sold the bike to one of the club members. Do you know more about that fact? If so - could anyone of you take some GOOD pics of the bike? Remember it's gonna be featured in a magazine that's sold worldwide in an 4 to 6 page article.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sebastian
> *


talk to Dave aka LuxuriousMontreal, hell talk to abel, the member who has it now.


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 14 2006, 03:24 PM~5605213
> *talk to Dave aka LuxuriousMontreal, hell talk to abel, the member who has it now.
> *


Thanks man!

Dave? 'sup? Could you guys hook me up with some HQ pictures and a story about the bike and it's maker/owner? Maybe even a little feature about your club - I know you guys have some cool rides.

Cheers!
Sebastian


----------



## PurpleLicious

I've got some picture of the rat salad but the same that killa post but mine are biger


----------



## low ben

hey Dave , can you have some place for the Beach Club ? :uh:


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 14 2006, 04:44 PM~5605518
> *I've got some picture of the rat salad but the same that killa post but mine are biger
> *


if they're bigger that'd be something to start with.

Cheers!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 14 2006, 11:52 AM~5606351
> *if they're bigger that'd be something to start with.
> 
> Cheers!
> *



give me your email cuz I cant post pic in here I dont know why by whatever


----------



## asco1

[email protected].de

thanks


----------



## PurpleLicious

Email send!!


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 14 2006, 09:08 PM~5607127
> *Email send!!
> *



DUDE!!! - You made my day! Thanks a lot! At least I got SOME pics now. If you guys - BY ANY CHANCE - get ahold of some recent pictures of RatSalad - just send them to me. That bike is awesome and I need it in the mag - it really deserves it.

Thanks again.
Sebastian


----------



## PurpleLicious

No body have good picture because the pics that I gived to you are the only pics that the owner took!


----------



## PurpleLicious

do you want some others members in your mags?


----------



## PurpleLicious

Ben's bike Is very awsom too!


----------



## low ben

if you need pics..just ask


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## asco1

yo killa - is that pic resized (do you have it at a higher resolution?)

PurpleLicious - those pics you sent me are great. All I need now is some detail shots and - of course - a story to write about the maker/owner and the build up.

I'd like to have more of your bikes in the mag - but maybe we should plan a Luxurious-Special-Feature in one of the next issues. What about that?

Peace!
Sebastian


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 14 2006, 04:01 PM~5607428
> *yo killa - is that pic resized (do you have it at a higher resolution?)
> 
> PurpleLicious - those  pics you sent me are great. All I need now is some detail shots and  - of course - a story to write about the maker/owner and the build up.
> 
> I'd like to have more of your bikes in the mag - but maybe we should plan a Luxurious-Special-Feature in one of the next issues. What about that?
> 
> Peace!
> Sebastian
> *


purplelicious sent you the same pic that mine but bigger that mine and the last one I post is the biggest I have


----------



## PurpleLicious

really nice homie!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

And for the story ,, Talk with Judas he's the builder and he was the last owner ... so just wait until he came on here and ask him..


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 14 2006, 10:07 PM~5607473
> *And for the story ,, Talk with Judas he's the builder and he was the last owner ... so just wait until he came on here and ask him..
> *


I will, I will!  

PEACE!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 14 2006, 09:49 AM~5605122
> *yo killa,
> 
> thanks for the pics but those are to small to print - I need high quality pics as big as possible. Judas told me he sold the bike to one of the club members. Do you know more about that fact? If so - could anyone of you take some GOOD pics of the bike? Remember it's gonna be featured in a magazine that's sold worldwide in an 4 to 6 page article.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sebastian
> *


pics of the bike `` Rat Salad ``was juda (luxurious bike club )and builder of most frames of luxurious bikes in the b.c. club was made in spare time took about 3 month to do .
custom sprocket ,custom made square twist =spokes wheels and handles and other parts .custom molded frame and rear fender (spiked ) same look with front fender. a few spears here and there :biggrin: lower chain links for lowr part of the frame


........ now its abel bike (luxurious car club) gonna be painted blue/white something like that (by judas) to match is 1964 that is redoing (go in project ride of car topic )thats all i know of it :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 14 2006, 04:37 PM~5608036
> *pics of the bike `` Rat Salad  ``was juda (luxurious bike club )and builder of most frames of luxurious bikes in the b.c. club was made in  spare time took about 3 month to do .
> custom sprocket ,custom made square twist =spokes wheels and handles and other parts .custom molded frame and rear fender (spiked ) same look with front fender. a few spears here and there  :biggrin: lower chain links for lowr part of the frame
> ........ now its abel bike (luxurious car club) gonna be painted blue/white something like that (by judas) to match is 1964 that is redoing (go in project ride of car topic )thats all i know of it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he've got all this man :twak:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 14 2006, 02:01 PM~5607428
> *yo killa - is that pic resized (do you have it at a higher resolution?)
> 
> PurpleLicious - those  pics you sent me are great. All I need now is some detail shots and  - of course - a story to write about the maker/owner and the build up.
> 
> I'd like to have more of your bikes in the mag - but maybe we should plan Luxurious-Special-Feature n one of the next issues. What about that?
> 
> Peace!
> Sebastian
> *


Luxurious special feature


----------



## mtl city

hey boy i got those pics of the build up if you are interesting ??????



















and the rims... :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The Bike members will not have to pay for our show on sunday at Napierville (Car Fever).It will be free for the bike members on sunday at Car Fever...That is for the guys that brings their bike to the show...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2006, 10:15 PM~5609848
> *The Bike members will not have to pay for our show on sunday at Napierville (Car Fever).It will be free for the bike members on sunday at Car Fever...
> *


:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jun 15 2006, 02:40 AM~5608918
> *hey boy i got those pics of the build up if you are interesting ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rims... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are great!!! Keep 'em coming! And could you please remind Abel to write a short (about 100 words) story about him, the bike, his thoughts about lowriding .... you name it. If it's to hard for him to write in english he can also write in french - I got a couple of friends here that can translate it for me.

Thanks a lot for your help guys! We def. gonna do that Luxurious-Feature! Promised!

Sebastian


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## excalibur

sup guys. :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 15 2006, 02:01 AM~5610381
> *those are great!!! Keep 'em coming! And could you please remind Abel to write a short (about 100 words) story about him, the bike, his thoughts about lowriding .... you name it. If it's to hard for him to write in english he can also write in french - I got a couple of friends here that can translate it for me.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help guys! We def. gonna do that Luxurious-Feature! Promised!
> 
> Sebastian
> *


You are gonna have a 100 words letter by this weekend brother...Abel is gonna write it to me and I'll pm it to you in english bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 14 2006, 09:03 AM~5605349
> *Thanks man!
> 
> Dave? 'sup? Could you guys hook me up with some HQ pictures and a story about the bike and it's maker/owner? Maybe even a little feature about your club - I know you guys have some cool rides.
> 
> Cheers!
> Sebastian
> *


No problem bro...I'll try to have all this ready by this weekend...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2006, 11:15 PM~5609848
> *The Bike members will not have to pay for our show on sunday at Napierville (Car Fever).It will be free for the bike members on sunday at Car Fever...That is for the guys that brings their bike to the show...
> *


Is it this week? :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 15 2006, 08:30 AM~5610972
> *Is it this week?  :uh:
> *


Yes it is on sunday june 18th inNapierville starting at 10 a.m...


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 15 2006, 02:46 PM~5610801
> *You are gonna have a 100 words letter by this weekend brother...Abel is gonna write it to me and I'll pm it to you in english bro...
> *


Thanks man - I really appreciate that!

Sebastian


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 14 2006, 09:51 AM~5606021
> *hey Dave , can you have some place for the Beach Club ? :uh:
> *



Yo Dave Read this and I need to talk with you about the car fever..


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 15 2006, 09:19 AM~5611172
> *Yes it is on sunday june 18th inNapierville starting at 10 a.m...
> *



OK well I'll not be there :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 15 2006, 02:42 PM~5612913
> *Yo Dave Read this  and I need to talk with you about the car fever..
> *


Call me up on my cell tomorrow Ben...514-651-7358...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'm off brothers...See you tomorrow...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 16 2006, 07:14 AM~5616953
> *
> *


:0 so when can i get one?


----------



## excalibur

what up soon to be fellow brothers :wave:


----------



## low ben

Who go to the car fever?! :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 16 2006, 02:10 PM~5618930
> *Who go to the car fever?! :uh:
> *


Martin, Humberto,Duy,Abel are bringing their cars and some guys are bringing their bikes...We should be at least 15 members reppin at the show bro...Hope to see you there with your top notch bike Ben...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 16 2006, 10:34 PM~5621237
> *Martin, Humberto,Duy,Abel are bringing their cars and some guys are bringing their bikes...We should be at least 15 members reppin at the show bro...Hope to see you there with your top notch bike Ben...
> *


i'm will be there for sure :biggrin: and maybe cedric too :uh:


----------



## lolow

here is judas new creation god damn that kid god skill ill give him that :thumbsup: nice work bro  











































:worship: :thumbsup: and its FOR SALE


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 17 2006, 08:17 AM~5622337
> *i'm will be there for sure :biggrin:  and maybe cedric too :uh:
> *


cool...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 17 2006, 08:43 AM~5622392
> * here is judas new creation god damn that kid god skill ill give him that  :thumbsup: nice work bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :thumbsup:  and its FOR SALE
> *


beautiful...


----------



## low ben

sweet chopper judas!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

any larger pictures?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 17 2006, 05:24 PM~5623792
> *any larger pictures?
> *


no sry  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingcart

tight chopper.. how much?


----------



## lolow

i think he said 2300 $ cnd real good offer :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...Got to wake up early for our show tomorrow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 16 2006, 02:51 PM~5618839
> *what up soon to be fellow brothers  :wave:
> *


Welcome to the Family :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

car fever today  :biggrin: my bike is ready and FUCKIN clean lol :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies and Happy Fathers Day :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

happy daddy day everyone. :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

congrats to the winners at the show today (nappiereville)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Later guys...  I'm off to bed...  I'll post up the bike pics from our show we went today tomorrown night...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 18 2006, 09:39 PM~5629162
> *congrats to the winners at  the show  today (nappiereville)
> *


who won?


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jun 18 2006, 09:40 PM~5629910
> *who won?
> *


The same of all show lol mike and jeff.
and martin win the best hydraulics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 19 2006, 08:21 AM~5631354
> *The same of all show lol mike and jeff.
> and martin win the best hydraulics
> *


But you know what Ben...I told you at the show and I'll tell you again...That bike is my favorite in the club...I think it's bad ass...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'll post up some more pics tonight of the show yesterday guys...


----------



## deville

I heard mike is selling his bike..... :0


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 19 2006, 07:54 AM~5631503
> *I heard mike is selling his bike..... :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2006, 07:24 AM~5631371
> *But you know what Ben...I told you at the show and I'll tell you again...That bike is my favorite in the club...I think it's bad ass...
> 
> *


I know but....maybe a trophee would be sweet


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 19 2006, 12:34 PM~5632872
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


jai pas raison? Je lai jamais parler dans ma vie. Jai vu sur une site a vendre.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 19 2006, 01:37 PM~5632879
> *I know but....maybe a trophee would be sweet
> *



It will come Ben...We'll have categories at Full throttle and SCP this year...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 19 2006, 01:42 PM~5632918
> *jai pas raison? Je lai jamais parler dans ma vie. Jai vu sur une site a vendre.
> *


I don't think he's gonna sell it bro...Hey where were you this weekend? I thought you would be at the show for support... :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2006, 02:59 PM~5633538
> *I don't think he's gonna sell it bro...Hey where were you this weekend? I thought you would be at the show for support... :0
> *


They asked me to work last minute, i was soooooooo pissed, Im sory i couldnt be there, and i couldnt say it in advance. was it good at leaast?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2006, 02:53 PM~5633512
> *It will come Ben...We'll  have categories at Full throttle and SCP this year...
> *


:0 no way. thats gonna make it intense.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 19 2006, 12:37 PM~5632879
> *I know but....maybe a trophee would be sweet
> *


Dont worry ben, ta un estie de beau bike, mais cest mal judger ici, bientot ca va payer


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 19 2006, 04:55 PM~5633873
> *They asked me to work last minute, i was soooooooo pissed, Im sory i couldnt be there, and i couldnt say it in advance. was it good at leaast?
> *


Yeah it was really cool bro...We had a lot of fun man... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of the bikes at the show today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Congradulations to the bike club guys that showed up to the show...Great job Ben, Mike, Cédric and Jeff...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2006, 05:37 PM~5634520
> *
> *


I love this pic!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 19 2006, 10:05 PM~5635683
> *I love this pic!!!
> *


Yeah me too bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...I'm off to bed...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

damn it was a nice show :0


----------



## low ben

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















My bike with the fucking sweet Abel's lincoln


----------



## 66 schwinn

NICE BIKES FELLAS


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2006, 08:37 PM~5634520
> *
> *


cool pic


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## deville

Wish i was there, l;loked like a really nice day. bikes loking cool as ever, and cars all the better, soo, does anyone know if mike fixed his back wheel?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 20 2006, 12:07 AM~5636391
> *Wish i was there, l;loked like a really nice day. bikes loking cool as ever, and cars all the better, soo, does anyone know if mike fixed his back wheel?
> *


Evreything was ok on Mike's trike bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 19 2006, 10:55 PM~5635890
> *wasup guys  :wave:
> *


what's up lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here's some more pics of the show this weekend...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jun 19 2006, 10:34 PM~5635771
> *damn it was a nice show  :0
> *


How come you didn't show up bro? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2006, 08:17 AM~5637389
> *How come you didn't show up bro? :0
> *


j'avais pas d'argent pour le gaz vu jai pogner un ticket la semaine passer pis en pus pas de job le conte sa monte pas trop vite vite mon Dave héhé


----------



## low ben

Good Morning Family :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

yaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!



LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

:wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 20 2006, 08:05 AM~5637831
> *yaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS :biggrin:
> *


chinese from Fast And Furious LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jun 20 2006, 08:01 AM~5637527
> *j'avais pas d'argent pour le gaz vu jai pogner un ticket la semaine passer pis en pus pas de job le conte sa monte pas trop vite vite mon Dave héhé
> *


Je comprends ca mon Sam...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 20 2006, 08:28 AM~5637657
> *Good Morning Family :biggrin:
> *


morning Ben... :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

un tiket pk sam hahaha maudite coche


----------



## low ben

vitesse dans une zone d'école jpense


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 20 2006, 07:05 PM~5641481
> *vitesse dans une zone d'école jpense
> *


oui...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

woo! we need to go riding, summer is passing.....we cant let it go to waste.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 21 2006, 02:23 PM~5645534
> *http://www.stilemedia.com/?v=jobe6.wmv&ake...753ff&ref=&vs=3
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

hahahahahahahhaha malade
moi dans zoné écoliere en plin sur lheure du midi moi pi mé chum on vas botcher dnas cote c comme une grande cote ake école primaire 1-3 primaire 4-6 pi la poly

on a jamai rien eu

apar la brigadiere ki nous envoye chier




yo are you ready for the fulltrotle show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jun 21 2006, 06:51 PM~5647014
> *hahahahahahahhaha malade
> moi dans zoné écoliere en plin sur lheure du midi moi pi mé chum on vas botcher dnas cote c comme une grande cote ake école primaire 1-3 primaire 4-6 pi la poly
> 
> on a jamai rien eu
> 
> apar la brigadiere ki nous envoye chier
> yo are you ready for the fulltrotle show
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 21 2006, 10:25 PM~5647967
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


what's up mister Gatineau King... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

not much just chillin :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good night brothers, I'm off to bed...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 21 2006, 10:55 PM~5648497
> *Good night brothers, I'm off to bed...
> *


same here, peace.


----------



## lolow

good morning LuxuriouS.. :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

SPECIAL JUDGE MAYHEM ON DCHEESE BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## tun-tun

WAT UP HOMEBOYS WATS CRACKALAKIN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 22 2006, 11:35 AM~5651154
> *WAT UP HOMEBOYS WATS CRACKALAKIN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Its all good in our hood. Whats going on down there?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

How you Guys feels... like a long time that I didnt saw all you!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 22 2006, 09:50 PM~5654030
> *How you Guys feels... like a long time that I didnt saw all you!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

hey dave I need to cruise with you this summer man!!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

what up man?
except your low bike did you have something else I knew that you had before a dunasty but what about now?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 22 2006, 10:37 PM~5654314
> *hey dave I need to cruise with you this summer man!!
> *


Sure bro when my Coupe comes out man... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## low ben

good morning :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Family


----------



## excalibur

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## tun-tun

GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 23 2006, 12:51 AM~5654387
> *what up man?
> except your low bike did you have something else I knew that you had before a dunasty but  what about now?
> *


woot dont speak drop out school slang sry hahahah .................................................righ now im redoing a 1968 buick le saber  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 23 2006, 02:26 PM~5657060
> * GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!!!!!
> *


amen :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 23 2006, 12:26 PM~5657060
> * GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 23 2006, 03:26 PM~5658211
> *woot dont speak drop out school slang sry hahahah .................................................righ now im redoing a 1968 buick  le saber    :biggrin:
> *


nice job. I wanna see it. Any progress pics? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 23 2006, 11:59 PM~5659592
> *nice job. I wanna see it. Any progress pics? :biggrin:
> *


there is pic on our website of wen i got it ,i posted a few in lux topics .now i removed all the interior and starting to clean it a litle and patching holes etc etc .done very slowly since im not dave and have money coming out of every pockets i have hahahaha :biggrin:

here a link for photos its a buick site where i asked a few question about the car :biggrin: 
http://www.luxuriousmtl.com/68lesabre.html

http://www.v8buick.com/showthread.php?t=104678


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 23 2006, 10:02 PM~5659884
> *
> there is pic on our  website of wen i got it ,i posted a few in lux topics .now i removed all the interior and starting to clean it  a litle and patching holes etc etc .done very slowly since im not dave and have money coming out of every pockets i have hahahaha  :biggrin:
> 
> here a link for photos its a buick site where i asked a few question about the car  :biggrin:
> http://www.luxuriousmtl.com/68lesabre.html
> 
> http://www.v8buick.com/showthread.php?t=104678
> *


itsa cool, should turn out great, and where the hell did you score such a cool car.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 24 2006, 01:07 AM~5659906
> *itsa cool, should turn out great, and where the hell did you score such a cool car.
> *


in a old man back yard  that car is solid except normal winter rust but it berly as any  all for 1500 $ cnd and i drove it home was all original 95%


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 23 2006, 10:13 PM~5659931
> *in a old man back yard   that car is solid except normal winter rust but it berly as any   all for 1500 $ cnd and i drove it home was all original 95%
> *


 cool man. Cant wait till you get it back on the road. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 24 2006, 11:09 AM~5661088
> * cool man. Cant wait till you get it back on the road. :thumbsup:
> *


its already on the road :biggrin: i drove it all last summer and a litle this year before i removed stuff on it  :cheesy: (run not totaly good but it run :biggrin: )


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 24 2006, 08:49 AM~5661185
> *its already on the road  :biggrin:  i drove it all last summer and a litle this year before i removed stuff on it    :cheesy: (run not totaly good but it run :biggrin: )
> *


----------



## alex_low

:biggrin: nice buick lowlow

keep your good work 
if you work like on the dynasti you doing can do a fucking sweet ride  


the sun shine a lot and that is so hot outdoor 
I GO RIDE WHIT MY LOWLOW CARLO

peace out all the lux


----------



## low ben

yooo Lux today I went to Ste-Catherine and I found a lot of clean old car for sale like an Caprice 72' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: It's in the indan reserve


----------



## excalibur

hello :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 24 2006, 09:08 AM~5661225
> *hello :wave:
> *


:0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 24 2006, 09:06 AM~5661220
> *yooo Lux today I went to Ste-Catherine and I found a lot of clean old car for sale like an Caprice 72'  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: It's in the indan reserve
> *


....combien es ce quil demande?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## alex_low

after a little ride go to get some picture of my 2 babys

and just 1 picture for the lux peace out everybody


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 24 2006, 10:06 AM~5661220
> *yooo Lux today I went to Ste-Catherine and I found a lot of clean old car for sale like an Caprice 72'  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: It's in the indan reserve
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jun 24 2006, 12:12 PM~5661611
> *after a little ride go to get some picture of my 2 babys
> 
> and just 1 picture for the lux peace out everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jun 24 2006, 01:12 PM~5661611
> *after a little ride go to get some picture of my 2 babys
> 
> and just 1 picture for the lux peace out everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


esti de niaiseux ton bike yé tu fini??? si ouais criss post des pic du bike de coter kon le voie colisse d'alex lowww de bauce :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 24 2006, 09:26 AM~5661266
> *....combien es ce quil demande?
> *


I don't know , the guy was not there :uh:


----------



## alex_low

my frame was not done 

I doing like you 1 year for build one bike hahahahahahha


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jun 25 2006, 10:36 AM~5665266
> *my frame was not done
> 
> I doing like you 1 year for build one bike  hahahahahahha
> *


lol ta yeule esti ses ma peinture ke jatt après esti....


----------



## alex_low

this is a joke homes don't panik lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 25 2006, 09:49 AM~5665302
> *lol ta yeule esti ses ma peinture ke jatt après esti....
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 25 2006, 10:49 AM~5665302
> *lol ta yeule esti ses ma peinture ke jatt après esti....
> *


ta yeule pis vien ma oprter au complet ché nous hahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jun 25 2006, 02:24 PM~5666113
> *ta yeule pis vien ma oprter au complet ché nous hahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 25 2006, 05:43 PM~5666710
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


what up lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

sup dave :cheesy:


----------



## asco1

's up guys? I thought somebody in here promised me a story about ratsalad by last weekend?!


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 26 2006, 02:09 AM~5668856
> *'s up guys? I thought somebody in here promised me a story about ratsalad by last weekend?!
> *


oh shit sorry bro...I'll get you that story by tomorrow night man...How long does it have to be man? I'll pm it to you...


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:57 PM~5669505
> *oh shit sorry bro...I'll get you that story by tomorrow night man...How long does it have to be man? I'll pm it to you...
> *


No problem bro - just hurry up - we're short in time. Lets say about 100 words. Thanks alot. 
I'm sorry - I don't remember - but who offered the pics from the RatSalad-Built-Up? Did I ever get them? Can't find them.

Peace!
Sebastian


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jun 25 2006, 03:24 PM~5666113
> *ta yeule pis vien ma oprter au complet ché nous hahaha
> *


loll PI MES FLAKESSS :0 :0 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jun 26 2006, 09:49 AM~5669691
> *No problem bro - just hurry up - we're short in time. Lets say about 100 words. Thanks alot.
> I'm sorry - I don't remember - but who offered the pics from the RatSalad-Built-Up? Did I ever get them? Can't find them.
> 
> Peace!
> Sebastian
> *



On this you will find them  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=203687&st=3100


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2006, 11:19 PM~5653829
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



TATTOO LOOKS LIKE ITS FADDING???


----------



## asco1

thanks bro!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2006, 03:16 PM~5670611
> *TATTOO LOOKS LIKE ITS FADDING???
> *


mostly from shaving


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

Hey guys 
Need to know of upcoming shows and dates please, including scrape. I wanna participate more in the club, I dont want it to get out of hand. I wanna be suppotring anywhere i can. 

Salut les gars 
Est ce que quelq'un pourrait me donne les dates de tous les shows qui s'en vient, Incluant Scrape. Je veuxvraiment participer plus avec le club, et je veux pas que ca traine. J'aimerais etre la pour supporter le plus possible. 

*sorry for the sketchy french.


----------



## lolow

:uh: about time ,you get involved :biggrin: j/k :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 27 2006, 03:12 AM~5675127
> *:uh: about time ,you get involved  :biggrin: j/k  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Morning Family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 26 2006, 10:14 PM~5673861
> *Hey guys
> Need to know of upcoming shows and dates please, including scrape. I wanna participate more in the club, I dont want it to get out of hand. I wanna be suppotring anywhere i can.
> 
> Salut les gars
> Est ce que quelq'un pourrait me donne les dates de tous les shows qui s'en vient, Incluant Scrape. Je veuxvraiment participer plus avec le club, et je veux pas que ca traine. J'aimerais etre la pour supporter le plus possible.
> 
> *sorry for the sketchy french.
> *


Our next show is on july 16th at St-Eustache and Scrape is on august 20th in Niagara bro...Even if your bike is not ready, it would be nice to see you at the shows for support bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 27 2006, 07:02 AM~5675552
> *Our next show is on july 16th at St-Eustache and Scrape is on august 20th in Niagara bro...Even if your bike is not ready, it would be nice to see you at the shows for support bro...
> *


Thats what ill be there for . Can you pleasde bring me one of the dicies shirts please? How much is it, and ill need a big! size, like a 2x-3x. Yhanks dave


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 27 2006, 03:52 PM~5678083
> *Thats what ill be there for . Can you pleasde bring me one of the dicies shirts please? How much is it, and ill need a big! size, like a 2x-3x. Yhanks dave
> *


Cost 60$ bro...30$ for the shirt and 30$ for the embroidery...You got to go get your shirt(Dickies black shirt) and I'll tell you the place where they do it...These shirts were way too expensive for me to put the cash up front and buy like 12 or 24 and only sell 8 or 10 shirts...I've been caught in this situation before and while our shirts was costing you guys 15$ a piece, mine would end up costing me 200$ because I got stuck with 15 t-shirts...No way I'm gonna get done again like that with 60$ a piece shirts...


----------



## lolow

:uh: cry baby :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 27 2006, 04:58 PM~5678761
> *Cost 60$ bro...30$ for the shirt and 30$ for the embroidery...You got to go get your shirt(Dickies black shirt) and I'll tell you the place where they do it...These shirts were way too expensive for me to put the cash up front and buy like 12 or 24 and only sell 8 or 10 shirts...I've been caught in this situation before and while our shirts was costing you guys 15$ a piece, mine would end up costing me 200$ because I got stuck with 15 t-shirts...No way I'm gonna get done again like that with 60$ a piece shirts...
> *


I can get the shirt for 20$  get me the adress for the embroidery, shirt has gottabe black. Does it have to be short sleeved?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 27 2006, 09:10 PM~5679734
> *I can get the shirt for 20$  get me the adress for the embroidery, shirt has gottabe black. Does it have to be short sleeved?
> *


it can be long sleeves but it has to be black bro...


----------



## killa lowrider

HEY HEY DAVEEE SUP :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 27 2006, 07:14 PM~5679148
> *:uh: cry baby  :biggrin:
> *


bahaha, I ain't rich like yourself you damn goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 27 2006, 10:54 PM~5680444
> *HEY HEY DAVEEE SUP  :biggrin:
> *


what's going on JM... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 27 2006, 11:55 PM~5680452
> *what's going on JM... :biggrin:
> *


nothing, just wait about judas to my paint job on my bike,he said me that will paint my bike thursday if he will not rain :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 27 2006, 10:59 PM~5680476
> *nothing, just wait about judas to my paint job on my bike,he said me that will paint my bike thursday if he will not rain  :0
> *


right on JM...Can't wait to see it finished...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 27 2006, 11:59 PM~5680476
> *nothing, just wait about judas to my paint job on my bike,he said me that will paint my bike thursday if he will not rain  :0
> *


What did you say?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 27 2006, 09:53 PM~5680437
> *it can be long sleeves but it has to be black bro...
> *


 thanks dave.


----------



## low ben

hey Dave when the bike plates will come!?!?!?!? :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 28 2006, 11:38 AM~5682820
> *hey Dave when the bike plates will come!?!?!?!? :uh:
> *


They are working on them in Cali bro...It should come out soon Ben...


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

to the top LuX bros... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 28 2006, 11:38 AM~5682820
> *hey Dave when the bike plates will come!?!?!?!? :uh:
> *



The reals big pakes are the best :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 28 2006, 09:50 PM~5686266
> *The reals big pakes are the best  :biggrin:
> *


Not on a custom bumper :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 30 2006, 06:24 AM~5693455
> *morning brothers...
> *


out till 5, drunk, get home, sleep for an hour, get up and go to work for 9.
Thats my story, so good morning  :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

ah ah ah i'm sure you feel good lol :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 30 2006, 07:29 AM~5693473
> *out till 5, drunk, get home, sleep for an hour, get up and go to work for 9.
> Thats my story, so good morning  :biggrin:
> *


Damn you're lucky you're still young...Can't really do that when you're my age...  :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 30 2006, 07:33 PM~5696789
> *Damn you're lucky you're still young...Can't really do that when you're my age...   :biggrin:
> *


blasphemy, im sure you we can show you a night on the town.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jun 30 2006, 06:55 AM~5693577
> *ah ah ah i'm sure you feel good lol :biggrin:
> *


oh ya, Ben, cest comme avoir le plafond tomber sur la tete.  mais jaime trop ca :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 30 2006, 08:42 PM~5696821
> *blasphemy, im sure you we can show you a night on the town.
> *


damn bro I've been there...Not sleeping for 3-4 days parying and getting crazy...That time is over for me bro...I let you young bucks do the party now...  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 1 2006, 12:01 AM~5697109
> *damn bro I've been there...Not sleeping for 3-4 days parying and getting crazy...That time is over for me bro...I let you young bucks do the party now...   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


panzy hahahaha


----------



## lolow

ok im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning...


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey wassup Big Dave!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## deville

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys what do you think about a pic-nic,party,BBQ or something like next month when you wnat it ? :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

where? :uh:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jul 3 2006, 02:36 PM~5710031
> *where? :uh:
> *


SVP, arrter de faire le :uh: ca menerve


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 3 2006, 03:45 PM~5710069
> *SVP, arrter de faire le :uh: ca menerve
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

SUP LUX!


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya later guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jul 3 2006, 03:36 PM~5710031
> *where? :uh:
> *



dont know !! give some proposition


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hello luuux


----------



## MAYHEM

[


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jul 4 2006, 03:43 PM~5715291
> *hello luuux
> *


 :wave:


----------



## deville

Hello everyone. :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2006, 05:20 PM~5715717
> *Hello everyone. :wave:
> *


what's going on Gianni...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2006, 06:38 PM~5716359
> *what's going on Gianni...
> *


 :biggrin: Not that much. Planning out my bike, when im gonna pay it, and how im gonna get it done for the show. How bout you Dave, whats up?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2006, 07:40 PM~5716368
> *:biggrin: Not that much. Planning out my bike, when im gonna pay it, and how im gonna get it done for the show. How bout you Dave, whats up?
> *


nothing much brother...Got to book the rooms this week for Scrape man...I'm gonna call you up this week to see who's coming down...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2006, 06:42 PM~5716379
> *nothing much brother...Got to book the rooms this week for Scrape man...I'm gonna call you up this week to see who's coming down...
> *


Count me in for sure


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2006, 07:43 PM~5716384
> *Count me in for sure
> *


right on bro...I'll see who's coming down and I'll need the cash for the rooms this weekend then I'll book them...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2006, 06:46 PM~5716394
> *right on bro...I'll see who's coming down and I'll need the cash for the rooms this weekend then I'll book them...
> *


Coool. Let me know how much its gonna be.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2006, 07:48 PM~5716404
> *Coool. Let me know how much its gonna be.
> *


It is close to 200$ a night but you split that 4 ways so 50$ a room for one night...I plan on staying 2 nights myself...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2006, 07:12 PM~5716486
> *It is close to 200$ a night but you split that 4 ways so 50$ a room for one night...I plan on staying 2 nights myself...
> *


Whats the plan, how we getting there, how much is the truck gonna be, are we all staying two nights?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2006, 08:17 PM~5716501
> *Whats the plan, how we getting there, how much is the truck gonna be, are we all staying two nights?
> *


I'll find out everything this week bro...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2006, 09:42 PM~5716379
> *nothing much brother...Got to book the rooms this week for Scrape man...I'm gonna call you up this week to see who's coming down...
> *


im going so get one room for me :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 4 2006, 10:43 PM~5717090
> *im going so get one room for me  :biggrin:
> *


Cool but bring your cash on july 16th at full throttle you goof because I'm not taking a chance on making reservations for 3-4 rooms and then half the people show up...I sure ain't gonna pay 3000$ out of my own pocket to go to Scrape...  Better than this, I'll give you the place where we are going to rent the rooms...Everybody will book their own room... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 5 2006, 12:54 AM~5717142
> *Cool but bring your cash on july 16th at full throttle you goof because I'm not taking a chance on making reservations for 3-4 rooms and then half the people show up...I sure ain't gonna pay 3000$ out of my own pocket to go to Scrape...   Better than this, I'll give you the place where we are going to rent the rooms...Everybody will book their own room... :biggrin:
> *


your in charge of luxurious you get the rooms fo0l :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off cya later guys :wave: good night :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2006, 09:54 PM~5717142
> *Cool but bring your cash on july 16th at full throttle you goof because I'm not taking a chance on making reservations for 3-4 rooms and then half the people show up...I sure ain't gonna pay 3000$ out of my own pocket to go to Scrape...   Better than this, I'll give you the place where we are going to rent the rooms...Everybody will book their own room... :biggrin:
> *


Hey Prez, could we give you the money and you decide where we go?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 4 2006, 11:00 PM~5717173
> *your in charge of luxurious you get the rooms fo0l  :biggrin:
> *


Getting the rooms is not a problem but I don't want to use somebody's credit card to book 3-4 rooms for 2 nights then realizing that half of the people don't show up and it ends up costing me 2000$ in room booking for the weekend...that shit happenned twice to me for the t-shirts where I would get 24 t-shirts and back up the money and only sell 13 t-shirts...It ends up costing me a whole lot for my t-shirt so I learned from that mistake...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 5 2006, 06:04 AM~5717944
> *Hey Prez, could we give you the money and you decide where we go?
> *


Yeah that would be perfect...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 5 2006, 09:23 AM~5718057
> *Getting the rooms is not a problem but I don't want to use somebody's credit card to book 3-4 rooms for 2 nights then realizing that half of the people don't show up and it ends up costing me 2000$ in room booking for the weekend...that shit happenned twice to me for the t-shirts where I would get 24 t-shirts and back up the money and only sell 13 t-shirts...It ends up costing me a whole lot for my t-shirt so I learned from that mistake...
> *


well you know im 100 % going i even booked my week off so i coud go so ill give you a 100 $ the 16 at full throtle for the 2 days .................right  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 5 2006, 06:23 AM~5718057
> *Getting the rooms is not a problem but I don't want to use somebody's credit card to book 3-4 rooms for 2 nights then realizing that half of the people don't show up and it ends up costing me 2000$ in room booking for the weekend...that shit happenned twice to me for the t-shirts where I would get 24 t-shirts and back up the money and only sell 13 t-shirts...It ends up costing me a whole lot for my t-shirt so I learned from that mistake...
> *


You're right, always better to pay beforehand. this way its like reassurance that we know who is coming.


----------



## PurpleLicious

when is srape show!!!?

And Dave, brandon say to me that you know a cheap prices chrome shop could you talk me about it... thx homie


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 5 2006, 01:01 PM~5718962
> *when is srape show!!!?
> 
> And Dave, brandon say to me that you know a cheap prices chrome shop could you talk me about it... thx homie
> *


here is the website :cheesy: 

http://www.scrapebythelake.com/


----------



## PurpleLicious

I will be there for sure man!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ok im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Dave I wait for your answer...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 5 2006, 11:01 AM~5718962
> *when is srape show!!!?
> 
> And Dave, brandon say to me that you know a cheap prices chrome shop could you talk me about it... thx homie
> *


Scrape is on august 20th bro and the place I go for chrome is Autochrome 2005 in Longueuil and they give us some good price bro...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Héhé thx alot man I will get plate ma Paque soon and some new stuff for my bike,
and for scrappe, I dont know if you remember my friend you saw it like last summer , we came at your shop one day I think it was for my t-shirt(a while back!!),, so this guys want to came with us to scrape and have fun with us...
:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 5 2006, 09:13 PM~5721870
> *Héhé thx alot man I will get plate ma Paque soon and some new stuff for my bike,
> and for scrappe, I dont know if you remember my friend you saw it like last summer , we came at your shop one day I think it was for my t-shirt(a while back!!),, so this guys want to came with us to scrape and have fun with us...
> :cheesy:
> *


that's cool bro but he better have some serious cash cause that trip ain't gonna be free...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

hi :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya guys later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2006, 12:08 AM~5722148
> *that's cool bro but he better have some serious cash cause that trip ain't gonna be free...
> *



i wanna go.....but for FREE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jul 6 2006, 06:14 PM~5727577
> *[/color]
> i wanna go.....but for FREE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bahahaha...Good luck my good American twin brother... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2006, 10:36 PM~5728962
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night ... :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

wasup luxurious family :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 7 2006, 11:52 AM~5731715
> *im off cya guys later :wave:
> *


later fool... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

damn alot of pages here :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jul 8 2006, 12:50 AM~5734904
> *damn alot of pages here  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 8 2006, 09:46 AM~5736216
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning senor goof... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: sup you rich mother-fucker :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 8 2006, 09:54 AM~5736253
> *:uh: sup you rich mother-fucker  :biggrin:
> *


I'm rich in cholesterol bro but that's about it... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

whats up brothers!


----------



## lolow

hi :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up bros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

later dave :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning LuX FuX... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 9 2006, 10:35 AM~5740910
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


sup Gatineau King... :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

sup! :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## PurpleLicious

whos car is this !!! :0


----------



## lolow

pancho :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 9 2006, 07:52 PM~5743224
> *pancho  :biggrin:
> *


yep...


----------



## excalibur

cant wait to see that one finished


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2006, 08:37 PM~5743483
> *cant wait to see that one finished
> *


for sure bro...It should look pretty good...


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## low ben

shit man...This car will be fucking bad!!!!This year in Lux C.C. MTL it's crazy lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jul 9 2006, 08:59 PM~5743636
> *shit man...This car will be fucking bad!!!!This year in Lux C.C. MTL it's crazy lol :biggrin:
> *


2007 will really be an even better year Ben with all the cars and bikes finished... :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

oh yea, 2007 will be the year of luxurious.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2006, 10:01 PM~5744025
> *oh yea, 2007 will be the year of luxurious.
> *


damn straight brother...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## alex_low

damm nice caddy a like the paint job is so nice

they came to full trotle whit?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 10 2006, 05:54 AM~5745334
> *damm  nice caddy a like the paint job is so nice
> 
> they came to full trotle whit?
> *


If the caddy is ready, it will be at Full throttle this year...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:uh: this is the bike tread stop posting cars in here you damn post whore :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 10 2006, 07:05 PM~5749415
> *:uh: this is the bike tread stop posting cars in here you damn post whore :biggrin:
> *


gives a chance to the Montreal bike club guys that don't go on the other threads to see what's up with our projects you goof...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 10 2006, 09:44 PM~5749572
> *gives a chance to the Montreal bike club guys that don't go on the other threads to see what's up with our projects you goof...
> *


bla bla posting everywhere just to be a litle whore :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya later guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 10 2006, 08:11 PM~5749723
> *bla bla posting everywhere just to be a litle whore  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 10 2006, 10:15 PM~5750313
> *ok im off cya later  guys :wave:
> *


later goof... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2006, 12:16 AM~5750320
> *:0
> *


 :uh: see another pointless whorin :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...I'm off too...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 10 2006, 10:17 PM~5750332
> *:uh: see another pointless whorin  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Car looking awesome Dave


----------



## alex_low

shit dave you caddy are fucking nice 

please clean your white walls lol

"dave akelle heure vous parter du pawna shop pour ful trotle jirai peut etre vous rejoindre la partir en gang"


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 11 2006, 11:21 AM~5753004
> *shit dave you caddy are fucking nice
> 
> please clean your white walls lol
> 
> "dave akelle heure vous parter du pawna shop pour ful trotle jirai peut etre vous rejoindre la partir en gang"
> *


On devrait partir vers 8h30 le matin dy pawn shop Alex...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2006, 10:09 PM~5755966
> *On devrait partir vers 8h30 le matin dy pawn shop Alex...
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya later guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 11 2006, 09:37 PM~5756482
> *ok im off cya later guys :wave:
> *


later bro...


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2006, 07:09 PM~5755966
> *On devrait partir vers 8h30 le matin dy pawn shop Alex...
> *


something about b at work at the pawnshop at 8 30 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jul 11 2006, 11:49 PM~5757029
> *something about b at work at the pawnshop at 8 30 :biggrin:
> *


oohllaa peewee too da funkalelica um a ike on da turner


----------



## excalibur

???


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 12 2006, 08:59 AM~5758511
> *???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jul 11 2006, 10:49 PM~5757029
> *something about b at work at the pawnshop at 8 30 :biggrin:
> *


close little joker... :biggrin: I said that we were leaving at around 8h30 in the morning from the pawn shop for sunday's show... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 12 2006, 07:53 AM~5758491
> *oohllaa peewee too da funkalelica um a  ike on da turner
> *


fucking Jewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyyy... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:07 AM~5758545
> *fucking Jewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyyy... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: i do...what i can do...with what i did....you know how i do


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

at the Westside picnic


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 12 2006, 10:00 AM~5758887
> *at the Westside picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jerry you really need to get that steering wheel dipped! :biggrin: 
And have you gotten any Viagra for that chain yet? :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 12 2006, 10:23 AM~5759036
> *Jerry you really need to get that steering wheel dipped! :biggrin:
> And have you gotten any Viagra for that chain yet? :roflmao:
> *


sup D. naw i really like how it looks...its changes in the sunlight like the body does. its looks sic. the chain :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man we had it apart and stared fixing it and lost track..we wasnt even gonna bring em out for that show and threw it on there and forgot until we got there and left the stuff at home....i promise it will be fixed before Southern Showdown  

For everybody:

Im gonna paint the wheels tomorrow...how you think i should do it....blue spokes or blue lip?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 12 2006, 11:13 AM~5759333
> *sup D. naw i really like how it looks...its changes in the sunlight like the body does. its looks sic. the chain  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  man we had it apart and stared fixing it and lost track..we wasnt even gonna bring em out for that show and threw it on there and  forgot until we got there and left the stuff at home....i promise it will be fixed before Southern Showdown
> 
> For everybody:
> 
> Im gonna paint the wheels tomorrow...how you think i should do it....blue spokes or blue lip?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Found some more pics of my bike today


----------



## lolow

looks good


----------



## excalibur

I say do the nipples blue and thats it, that would look tight, you already got a lot of blue going on.


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## bad news

blue lip and the hubs also


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 13 2006, 12:36 AM~5764154
> *blue lip and the hubs also
> *


 X2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:cheesy: good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## excalibur

:wave: :worship:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

hey hey sup tout le monde :biggrin: jvais essayer de monter mon bike pour le full throttle mais jsuis po sur de lavoir mais jvais travailler pour lol jai po mal de shit a faire pi être a des place différente fake lollll fake jespère avoir le temps pour toute faire mais la peinture est prète :biggrin:


----------



## Pork-Chop$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2005, 08:27 PM~3789872
> *
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2006, 07:23 PM~5775113
> *hey hey sup tout le monde :biggrin:  jvais essayer de monter mon bike pour le full throttle mais jsuis po sur de lavoir mais jvais travailler pour lol jai po mal de shit a faire pi être a des place différente fake lollll fake jespère avoir le temps pour toute faire mais la peinture est prète  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 14 2006, 11:34 PM~5775549
> *Good night brothers...
> *


good night dave cya sunday :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## deville

I swear, I can never describe how proud I am to be part of the Luxurious. 

So, Im drunk, So ill be honest, of what I know, All the members are fucking cool, And Dave, Coolest Leader and president Ive ever seen and met. I know soon enough I will find a way to make time to see more of everyone, because I really feel like family when im with you guys.

Steven je te dois un roue encore!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 14 2006, 10:37 PM~5776317
> *I swear, I can never describe how proud I am to be part of the Luxurious.
> 
> So, Im drunk, So ill be honest, of what I know, All the members are fucking cool, And Dave, Coolest Leader and president Ive ever seen and met. I know soon enough I will find a way to make time to see more of everyone, because I really feel like family when im with you guys.
> 
> Steven je te dois un roue encore!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## deville

So, now, I asked my friend to leand me 1000$ so I can finish my bike for the show on august 20th, and ive known him for 8 years or better, and he got the impression i had a gambling or drug problem.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 14 2006, 11:37 PM~5776317
> *I swear, I can never describe how proud I am to be part of the Luxurious.
> 
> So, Im drunk, So ill be honest, of what I know, All the members are fucking cool, And Dave, Coolest Leader and president Ive ever seen and met. I know soon enough I will find a way to make time to see more of everyone, because I really feel like family when im with you guys.
> 
> Steven je te dois un roue encore!!!!!!
> *


Right on Gianni...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 15 2006, 07:45 AM~5777280
> *good morning homies :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

see you guys at the show tomorrow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## low ben

Yo Dave , I probally bring my new luxurious thing :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

full throttle today , sun is not there :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jul 15 2006, 09:54 PM~5780375
> *Yo Dave , I probally bring my new luxurious thing :biggrin:
> *


cool...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## excalibur

congrats to Jerry for first place mild at southern showdown, there were a lot of nice bikes there, and there was a huge mixup at the awards seremony, and my bike didnt get judged, but what a show it was.


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 16 2006, 09:04 PM~5785113
> *congrats to Jerry for first place mild at southern showdown, there were a lot of nice bikes there, and there was a huge mixup at the awards seremony, and my bike didnt get judged, but what a show it was.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## excalibur

wassup fellas!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 17 2006, 09:03 AM~5787148
> *wassup fellas!
> *


what's going Daren... :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

same old workin day, chillin at the shop with nothing to do.


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some pics of our bikes at the show this sunday...Here's Mike's trike who took first place at the show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's Jeff'bike who took first place in the bike category...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's Joe Money's trike at the show...That trike will be bad ass when JM is all done with it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Ben's bike was looking awsome...That lolo bike would get trophies at every show if we had real categories...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2006, 09:09 AM~5787472
> *
> *


Shit, it came out so nice.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn Gianni, you got to show up to the shows and show support bro...We never see you man... :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2006, 09:12 AM~5787488
> *Damn Gianni, you got to show up to the shows and show support bro...We never see you man... :0
> *


Hehe, I know dave please dont rub it in. My lift ditched on me. Next time ill see if Joe can help me out.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 17 2006, 10:15 AM~5787499
> *Hehe, I know dave please dont rub it in. My lift ditched on me. Next time ill see if Joe can help me out.
> *


right on bro...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2006, 09:16 AM~5787505
> *right on bro...
> *


Oh ya, I need to know how much cash were gonna need for scrape, and also, if we are gonne be there saturday overnight. I have to ask for 2 days of conger at work.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 17 2006, 10:19 AM~5787520
> *
> Oh ya, I need to know how much cash were gonna need for scrape, and also, if we are gonne be there saturday overnight. I have to ask for 2 days of conger at work.
> *


We are gonna stay saturday and sunday night in Niagara bro...I would say, bring at least 350$ for hotel and gas bro as well as food and such...I only book one extra room for saturday only cause I'm not sure who's showing up except for lolow who gave me 100$ for his room...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2006, 09:24 AM~5787540
> *We are gonna stay saturday and sunday night in Niagara bro...I would say, bring at least 350$ for hotel and gas bro as well as food and such...I only book one extra room for saturday only cause I'm not sure who's showing up except for lolow who gave me 100$ for his room...
> *


So we should get cash up front for the hotel.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 17 2006, 10:35 AM~5787589
> *So we should get cash up front for the hotel.
> *


Yes or book your room at the Days Inn...Here's the number bro

905-562-4101


----------



## alex_low

deville thanks man your bike kill to


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 17 2006, 12:39 PM~5788344
> *:biggrin:
> *


whoring it out even on here you goof... :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

fokkerz


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2006, 03:09 PM~5788568
> *whoring it out even on here you goof... :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


go build your cars insted of whorin it out :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 17 2006, 05:18 PM~5789810
> *go build your cars insted of whorin it out  :biggrin:
> *


too hot today you goof... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

[/quote]


----------



## excalibur

anyone on here got any shwinn stingray wheels for sale? origonals, with the little lines going up the middle of the rim? I nees some for my new bike.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 17 2006, 09:38 AM~5787609-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes or book your room at the Days Inn...Here's the number bro
> 
> 905-562-4101
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks dave.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex_low_@Jul 17 2006, 10:34 AM~5787879
> *deville thanks man your bike kill to
> *


Merci alex.


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 18 2006, 12:20 PM~5794770
> *
> *


nice picture :biggrin: who take this?!|


----------



## lolow

guy named granbykaven dont know him was on a web site (rice site) :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 18 2006, 12:35 PM~5795559
> *Thanks dave.
> Merci alex.
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 18 2006, 04:52 PM~5797534
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


another useless post... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2006, 09:41 AM~5787341
> *Here's Joe Money's trike at the show...That trike will be bad ass when JM is all done with it...
> 
> 
> *


It was a nice day 2d me and Joe Money worked on his bike and we make it hopp alot we had alot of fun :biggrin: 

And Yesterday Me , Brandon and Keven was working on my frame!!


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 18 2006, 10:10 PM~5799552
> *It was a nice day 2d me and Joe Money worked on his bike and we make it hopp alot we had alot of fun  :biggrin:
> 
> And Yesterday Me , Brandon and Keven was working on my frame!!
> *


right on Steven...Can't wait to see your bike come out brother...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 18 2006, 11:10 PM~5799919
> *ok im off cya guys later :wave: :cheesy:
> *


later mister Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

Ok, can someone please help me out?  

I need to be introduced to Humberto.
I need to get a plaque.
I need the adress for the embroiderers.
I need Sam's phone number.

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 19 2006, 02:24 AM~5800727
> *Ok, can someone please help me out?
> 
> I need to be introduced to Humberto.
> I need to get a plaque.
> I need the adress for the embroiderers.
> I need Sam's phone number.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


We need to see you more often bro to provide you with all of those needs...hahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 19 2006, 09:24 AM~5801153
> *We need to see you more often bro to provide you with all of those needs...hahaha... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 19 2006, 02:24 AM~5800727
> *Ok, can someone please help me out?
> 
> I need to be introduced to Humberto.
> I need to get a plaque.
> I need the adress for the embroiderers.
> I need Sam's phone number.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



we need to go to the chrome shop!!!!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 19 2006, 06:24 AM~5801153
> *We need to see you more often bro to provide you with all of those needs...hahaha... :biggrin:
> *


Ok, well Dave, when can I see you before scrape, because thats when I want to get all this done by.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 19 2006, 06:10 PM~5804420
> *
> 
> Ok, well Dave, when can I see you before scrape, because thats when I want to get all this done by.
> *


the pawn-shop is open 7 days a week :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 19 2006, 04:08 PM~5804634
> *the pawn-shop is open 7 days a week  :biggrin:
> *


Steph, pourrais tu me donner l'adresse?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 19 2006, 09:23 PM~5805354
> *Steph, pourrais tu me donner l'adresse?
> *


only thing i have of it :biggrin: 
look on the car


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 19 2006, 07:23 PM~5805354
> *Steph, pourrais tu me donner l'adresse?
> *


3639 Wellington
Verdun
514-362-0111

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 19 2006, 09:16 PM~5806228
> *3639 Wellington
> Verdun
> 514-362-0111
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Wow, I need to get myself a car.


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## excalibur

wassup shit heads! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 20 2006, 11:07 AM~5809098
> *wassup shit heads!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 20 2006, 01:16 PM~5810159
> *what's up!
> *


what's going on Noe... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Took another First Place at Southern SHowdown a LRM Sanctioned show. There was some confustion during the awards but we got it  HEres some pics that Darren took at the show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

cool pics Jerry and congradulations again man...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 20 2006, 12:16 AM~5806228-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3639 Wellington
> Verdun
> 514-362-0111
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE CRACK WHORE SLUMSAHAHAHAH
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-deville_@Jul 20 2006, 11:04 AM~5808409
> *Wow, I need to get myself a car.
> *


YES U DO FATTY!!!


----------



## AutoMini

:roflmao:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 20 2006, 05:37 PM~5812447
> *THE CRACK WHORE SLUMSAHAHAHAH
> YES U DO FATTY!!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAH You said that cuz your a fat crackhead in your mindHAHAHAHAH


----------



## lolow

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey guys jveu juste vous mettre leau a la bouche un peu :biggrin:

jai une toute nouvelle Custome laser cut forks!!!

(ceux ki lon vu femer la lol)


----------



## excalibur

???
laser cut forks?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 20 2006, 09:09 PM~5813260
> *hey guys jveu juste vous mettre leau a la bouche un peu  :biggrin:
> 
> jai une toute nouvelle Custome laser cut forks!!!
> 
> (ceux ki lon vu femer la lol)
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 20 2006, 09:21 PM~5813335
> *???
> laser cut forks?
> *


He said that he has a surprise for us...He has brand new laser cut custom forks...


----------



## excalibur

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 20 2006, 06:46 PM~5812512
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAH You said that cuz your a fat crackhead in your mindHAHAHAHAH
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night dave :wave:


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 20 2006, 10:59 PM~5813603
> *He said that he has a surprise for us...He has brand new laser cut custom forks...
> *


thanks dave


----------



## lolow

Good morning, Fellas. :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 21 2006, 06:04 AM~5815101
> *thanks dave
> *


héhé sorry :uh:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 21 2006, 04:36 PM~5818619
> *héhé sorry  :uh:
> *


HAHAHHAHAHHAH!H!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

HIHIHIHIHIHIHIH!H!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mathew's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Ben's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's other bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Sams' chopper...


----------



## low ben

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Abel's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Karine's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Chippis' bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Dan's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's trike still under construction...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Steven's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mike's trike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeff's bike...


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

Dave wen is your bike gonna be ready :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## low ben

******FOR SALE******

-Double Square twisted sissy bar
-Chrome seat pan
-Green Custom seat

Make an offer!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

were the fuk has abel been? he does awsome work! and the rest of those bikes are damn nice too. makes me proud to be luxurious!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 21 2006, 10:33 PM~5820278
> *were the fuk has abel been? he does awsome work! and the rest of those bikes are damn nice too. makes me proud to be luxurious!
> *


We got some nice bikes up here...The guys are motivated and constantly looking to do better...I give them props...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 21 2006, 09:07 PM~5819826
> *Dave wen is your bike gonna be ready :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I got to finish my many car projects first...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 22 2006, 12:57 AM~5820392
> *I got to finish my many car projects first...   :biggrin:
> *


what ..........they dont even take a week to do :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 22 2006, 09:16 AM~5821352
> *what ..........they  dont even take a week to do  :biggrin:
> *


bah you goof, I don't want a cheap ass looking bike like yours... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 22 2006, 07:53 PM~5823226
> *bah you goof, I don't want a cheap ass looking bike like yours... :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: you never seen a bike i did except my bobber at full throttle you fo0l :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 22 2006, 10:24 PM~5824384
> *:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsdown: you never seen a bike i did except my bobber at full throttle you fo0l :biggrin:
> *


bahaha you goof, the bobber looks good but your lolow bike is medocre at best... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 22 2006, 10:24 PM~5824388
> *ok im off cya guys later :wave:
> *


later bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
Poster Posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 1167 
lolow 671 
Judas Is Rising 411 
deville 242 
PurpleLicious 223 
low ben 198 
rocawearlowrider 93 
killa lowrider 92 
Flash_LuxuriouS 80 
MAYHEM 54 
SIC'N'TWISTED 34 
91PurplePeopleEater 31


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 23 2006, 12:48 AM~5824570
> *bahaha you goof, the bobber looks good but your lolow bike is medocre at best... :biggrin:
> *


becose its a stock bike never done nothing to it  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

Good Morning LUX family :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

I have a bad news guys , one of my friend make an offer for my bike...And the offer is really really really nice...I maybe sale my bike this week :uh:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jul 23 2006, 08:20 AM~5826271
> *I have a bad news guys , one of my friend make an offer for my bike...And the offer is really really really nice...I maybe sale my bike this week :uh:
> *


WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Ta pas dautre bike......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP LUXURIOUS


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 23 2006, 08:22 AM~5826278
> *WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ta pas dautre bike......
> *


je c mais l'offre que j'ai jla verrai pas 2 fois...c'est pas sur encore faut que le gars me donne une réponse today....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jul 23 2006, 09:20 AM~5826271
> *I have a bad news guys , one of my friend make an offer for my bike...And the offer is really really really nice...I maybe sale my bike this week :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jul 23 2006, 09:24 AM~5826290
> *je c mais l'offre que j'ai jla verrai pas 2 fois...c'est pas sur encore faut que le gars me donne une réponse today....
> *


What are you gonna do bro? Build another bike? :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jul 23 2006, 11:20 AM~5826271
> *I have a bad news guys , one of my friend make an offer for my bike...And the offer is really really really nice...I maybe sale my bike this week :uh:
> *


do it.you can alway make a new one :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 22 2006, 09:54 PM~5824605
> *Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 1167
> lolow 671
> Judas Is Rising 411
> deville 242
> PurpleLicious 223
> low ben 198
> rocawearlowrider 93
> killa lowrider 92
> Flash_LuxuriouS 80
> MAYHEM 54
> SIC'N'TWISTED 34
> 91PurplePeopleEater 31
> *


wow, im in 4th :0


----------



## excalibur

I guess I need to start post whoring to be on the list huh? :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 23 2006, 11:58 AM~5827090
> *I guess I need to start post whoring to be on the list huh?  :biggrin:
> *


Nope, I aint never whored And im in the 2000s


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 23 2006, 12:02 PM~5827110
> *Nope, I aint never hored And im in the 2000s
> *


almost.


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 23 2006, 01:02 PM~5827110
> *Nope, I aint never whored And im in the 2000s
> *


You're just an undercover whore man... :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

Im not talking about post mumbers :uh:


----------



## excalibur

Im talking about this 




> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 22 2006, 09:54 PM~5824605
> *Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 1167
> lolow 671
> Judas Is Rising 411
> deville 242
> PurpleLicious 223
> low ben 198
> rocawearlowrider 93
> killa lowrider 92
> Flash_LuxuriouS 80
> MAYHEM 54
> SIC'N'TWISTED 34
> 91PurplePeopleEater 31
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 23 2006, 10:07 PM~5829752
> *Im talking about this
> *


whore it out a bit bro... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## low ben

good night you too Dave  I don't have news of the guys for my bike...I think I will stay with my bike , my passion , my family


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jul 23 2006, 10:43 PM~5829941
> *good night you too Dave  I don't have news of the guys for my bike...I think I will stay with my bike , my passion , my family
> *


Right on Ben...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 24 2006, 04:08 AM~5830868
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning lolow Gatineau...


----------



## alex_low

wazzzzup

hope to see you at gramby show


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 24 2006, 02:23 PM~5832980
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


what up goof King... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :twak: :angry:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 24 2006, 05:50 PM~5834301
> *:uh:  :twak:  :angry:
> *


bahaha, you rich pimp...Throw some of your cash this way fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## Judas Is Rising

hello lux family!! scuser moi pour ne pas etre la souvent pour faire des message pis donenr des nouvelle mais ses parce que je me suis trouver une job a temps plien maintenant pis jai pu vraiment le temps daller sur l'ordi en plus d'avoir une blonde j'aime un peu mieu passer mon temps avec héhé  mais sinon est-ce qui a kelkun du club ki vend des wire 13" ou 14"??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jul 25 2006, 12:57 AM~5837203
> *hello lux family!! scuser moi pour ne pas etre la souvent pour faire des message pis donenr des nouvelle mais ses parce que je me suis trouver une job a temps plien maintenant pis jai pu vraiment le temps daller sur l'ordi en plus d'avoir une blonde j'aime un peu mieu passer mon temps avec héhé   mais sinon est-ce qui a kelkun du club ki vend des wire 13" ou 14"??
> *


haha...Cool Sam...Tu vas mettre ca sur quoi des 13 ou 14 pouces? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## alex_low

é é é sam keep the choppers and build a old school low low rock on Sam


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 25 2006, 07:28 AM~5837893
> *é é é  sam keep the choppers and build a old school low low rock on Sam
> *


 :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 25 2006, 09:27 AM~5838478
> *Sup Family
> *


sup Jerry Curl... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 25 2006, 02:23 PM~5840185
> *wasup guys :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


what's up lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

holla!


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

yaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!



LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 26 2006, 04:22 AM~5844295
> *yaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS :biggrin:
> *


repost fokker... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 25 2006, 09:55 PM~5842949
> *holla!
> *


what's up LuX bro... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## excalibur

how about sic n twisted's bike in the new TLM, congrats homie.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

later guys...I'm out for the night...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 26 2006, 09:47 PM~5849464
> *how about sic n twisted's bike in the new TLM, congrats homie.
> *


----------



## tun-tun

WAT UP BROTHAS?????






187 :machinegun: :machinegun: 


:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 26 2006, 08:47 PM~5849464
> *how about sic n twisted's bike in the new TLM, congrats homie.
> *


 when is your bike gonna be in the mag? Its gotts be there before it retires.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## Judas Is Rising

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 25 2006, 05:40 AM~5837559
> *haha...Cool Sam...Tu vas mettre ca sur quoi des 13 ou 14 pouces? :0
> *


jaimerais ben avoir des 14"


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jul 27 2006, 09:29 AM~5851537
> *jaimerais ben avoir des 14"
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 27 2006, 02:06 PM~5853036
> *wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

:wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 06:25 PM~5854700
> *:wave:
> *


what's up Daren... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 27 2006, 08:52 PM~5855562
> *ok im off cya guys later  :wave:
> *


later bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Later bros, I'm off to bed...


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 27 2006, 07:48 AM~5851363
> * when is your bike gonna be in the mag? Its gotts be there before it retires.
> *


yea, I wish, I never make it to shows were it can be seen.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 09:36 PM~5856367
> *yea, I wish, I never make it to shows were it can be seen.
> *


You need to try homie. There is so much meaning in your bike. See if the guys of TLM can hook you up.


----------



## excalibur

thanks bro, your a real motivator man.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 09:52 PM~5856441
> *thanks bro, your a real motivator man.
> *


Yo man, dont worry about, but I know your bike is one for the books. 
Quality, pride, and history.
Look up brandon in the tlm topic for dan, see what he can do for you.


----------



## excalibur

:worship: thanks buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 09:58 PM~5856485
> *:worship:  thanks buddy.  :thumbsup:
> *


NP  
I sent a pm to TLM. Check out the topic underthis one for dan in TLM.


----------



## excalibur

your the shit man. are you going to midwest madness aug 5th. ?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 10:10 PM~5856566
> *your the shit man. are you going to midwest madness aug 5th. ?
> *


I wish. The next show Ill be at is Scrape by the lake on august 20th


----------



## excalibur

cool. well Im out for the night, Ive already stayed up way too late. thanks for everything. peace!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 10:21 PM~5856640
> *cool. well Im out for the night, Ive already stayed up way too late. thanks for everything. peace!
> *


Peace and take care homie!


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 28 2006, 04:13 AM~5857448
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey homie how mant of you guys coming to midwest madness next weekend


----------



## lolow

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

:wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 29 2006, 11:35 AM~5863891
> *:wave:
> *


wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 29 2006, 10:02 AM~5864021
> *im off cya guys later :wave:
> *


later bro...


----------



## excalibur




----------



## deville

nice! :0


----------



## excalibur

just had that done today, $20 well spent.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 29 2006, 01:18 PM~5864564
> *nice! :0
> *


Veryyyyyyyy nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

What's up Gianni...Hey we are having a meeting at Humberto's house on the 12th of august at around noon...BBQ and bring 10$ for the food bro...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

:0


----------



## lolow

:uh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 29 2006, 05:09 PM~5865466
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


looking great Jerry...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 29 2006, 02:07 PM~5864969
> *What's up Gianni...Hey we are having a meeting at Humberto's house on the 12th of august at around noon...BBQ and bring 10$ for the food bro...
> *


Alright, count me in.  I talked to joe, he said he'll get me some directions.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 29 2006, 08:39 PM~5866259
> *Alright, count me in.  I talked to joe, he said he'll get me some directions.
> *


right on man...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 29 2006, 04:09 PM~5865466
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


Looking great.


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 29 2006, 09:41 PM~5866268
> *Looking great.
> *


Thanks


----------



## lolow

:uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 30 2006, 06:38 PM~5870439
> *:uh:    :cheesy:
> *


hehehe whore it out :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers


----------



## AutoMini

nice pics excalibur


----------



## excalibur

thanks, Im proud of those pics.


----------



## excalibur

whoo hoo! i hit 1,000 posts!!!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 10:09 PM~5872282
> *whoo hoo! i hit 1,000 posts!!!!!
> *


its because youre a whore :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 10:42 PM~5871346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup bro I want to know if you can ride your bike :biggrin: ?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jul 31 2006, 02:02 AM~5872240
> *nice pics excalibur
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Pics look awesome Darren


----------



## deville

Nice pics for a cool bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## excalibur

for all that wanna know, yes, I ride that bike. I rode it that day to were I took the pictures.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 31 2006, 02:38 PM~5876170
> *for all that wanna know, yes, I ride that bike. I rode it that day to were I took the pictures.
> *


Insane :0 I respect that very much.


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros..


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 1 2006, 09:18 AM~5880455
> *morning bros..
> *


 :uh: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Notre prochain meeting se tiendra chez Humberto et Pancho au 8061 rue fabre dans le quartier Ahuntsic à Montréal à 17 heures. Apportez 10$ avec vous pour la nourriture. Nous allons avoir un BBQ.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:58 AM~5886056
> *WHY THE FUCK YOUR SAYIN THE 5 OF AUGUST ON OUR MTL WEB SITE :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:  :twak:*


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 2 2006, 10:45 AM~5888300
> *WHY THE FUCK YOUR SAYIN THE 5 OF AUGUST ON OUR MTL WEB SITE  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :twak:
> *


It is on the 12 fokker...I made a mistake... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2006, 09:33 PM~5891730
> *It is on the 12 fokker...I made a mistake... :biggrin:
> *


good thing im here to keep you awake you fo0l :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## deville

Good morning my fellow brothers.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 3 2006, 12:29 AM~5893720
> *good thing im here to keep you awake you fo0l  :biggrin:
> *


good looking out you goof... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning lux family :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 3 2006, 09:11 AM~5894920
> *good morning lux family :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


morning Prince of Gatineau... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ok im off to work cya later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up fokkersssssssssssss... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 4 2006, 12:04 AM~5900936
> * T T T
> *


:0 Morning!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

GOOD MORNING LUX!!!!!


----------



## deville

Hello Dave, hello Danny.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 4 2006, 06:23 AM~5901396
> *GOOD MORNING LUX!!!!!
> *


good morning Danny... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 4 2006, 06:30 AM~5901408
> *Hello Dave, hello Danny.
> *


morning Gianni...Hey bro empty your pm box, it's full...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 4 2006, 05:31 AM~5901414
> *morning Gianni...Hey bro empty your pm box, it's full...
> *


Not anymore? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 4 2006, 06:35 AM~5901417
> *Not anymore? :0
> *


cool...Cause it was last night...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 4 2006, 05:42 AM~5901425
> *cool...Cause it was last night...
> *


Ok. did u get my pm this morning?


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya guys later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up peeps... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...I'm off to bed...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 4 2006, 06:49 AM~5901432
> *Ok. did u get my pm this morning?
> *


Yeah I did bro...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 5 2006, 01:27 AM~5907007
> *Yeah I did bro...
> *


GOOD MORNING!


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## lolow

damn on page 2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night post whore and lux crew :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys My bike gonna be done really realy soon :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

:thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

My bike gonna be completly different,, alot of new stuff!


----------



## Jodoka

ouais yer nice le bike ton bike


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 6 2006, 04:35 PM~5913657
> *ouais yer nice le bike ton bike
> *


:0 jai hate de voir!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## excalibur

what the fuck yall saying?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 6 2006, 07:49 PM~5914508
> *what the fuck yall saying?
> *


French words.
What would you like to know?


----------



## excalibur

lol, Im just saying, I dont know a damn thing yall said. 
the only word I understood was "hate".


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 6 2006, 08:02 PM~5914574
> *lol, Im just saying, I dont know a damn thing yall said.
> the only word I understood was "hate".
> *


J'ai hate de le voir.
I'm Anxious to see it.


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 6 2006, 08:38 PM~5914835
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not that bad for an anglophone eh steph?


----------



## excalibur

whatever :uh: 











































































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just kiddin.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 6 2006, 11:50 PM~5914893
> *Not that bad for an anglophone eh steph?
> *


yea not bad hahaha


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 6 2006, 03:44 PM~5913234
> *My bike gonna be completly different,, alot of new stuff!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 6 2006, 10:18 PM~5915036
> *ok im off cya guys later :wave:
> *


later mister goof... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## deville

Good morning vietnam.


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ

CONGRATES TO THE SAN JOSE BIKE CLUB PREZ. DANNY FOR HIS 1ST PLACE WIN IN HIS CATEGORY AND HIS 2ND PLACE SWEEPSTAKE WIN AND 250.00 IN PORTLAND............WAY TO GO TEAM BRING IT


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Aug 7 2006, 05:51 PM~5919372
> *CONGRATES TO THE SAN JOSE BIKE CLUB PREZ. DANNY FOR HIS 1ST PLACE  WIN IN HIS CATEGORY AND HIS 2ND PLACE SWEEPSTAKE WIN AND 250.00 IN PORTLAND............WAY TO GO TEAM BRING IT
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Aug 7 2006, 03:51 PM~5919372
> *CONGRATES TO THE SAN JOSE BIKE CLUB PREZ. DANNY FOR HIS 1ST PLACE  WIN IN HIS CATEGORY AND HIS 2ND PLACE SWEEPSTAKE WIN AND 250.00 IN PORTLAND............WAY TO GO TEAM BRING IT
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur




----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## deville

morning les boys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 8 2006, 07:06 AM~5923584
> *morning les boys
> *


Getting ready for Scrape Gianni? :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2006, 06:38 AM~5923656
> *Getting ready for Scrape Gianni? :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, waiting on some peices, getting some paint, etc. Itll be ready. 
Is tim coming with us for the ride. Also, is the coupe ready.


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys I found a fuckin nice 72 boat tail rivi, fuckin clean, no rust, all original parts and its in my neigbourhood, 125 000 km!! , he ask 4200$ ... Its my fuckin dream car but I dont have all this fuckin money :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 8 2006, 11:05 AM~5924608
> *Hell yeah, waiting on some peices, getting some paint, etc. Itll be ready.
> Is tim coming with us for the ride. Also, is the coupe ready.
> *


Not sure about the Coupe but Tim is coming along for sure... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 8 2006, 04:00 PM~5926516
> *Hey guys I found a fuckin nice 72 boat tail rivi, fuckin clean, no rust, all original parts and its in my neigbourhood, 125 000 km!! , he ask 4200$ ... Its my fuckin dream car but I dont have all this fuckin money  :angry:
> *


If you don't have the cash, take your time and save for that dream car cause there will be other rivis out there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 8 2006, 03:28 PM~5926339
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


sup Gatineau King...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Notre prochain meeting se tiendra chez Humberto et Pancho au 8061 rue fabre dans le quartier Ahuntsic à Montréal à 17 heures. Apportez 10$ avec vous pour la nourriture. Nous allons avoir un BBQ.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 8 2006, 06:00 PM~5926516
> *Hey guys I found a fuckin nice 72 boat tail rivi, fuckin clean, no rust, all original parts and its in my neigbourhood, 125 000 km!! , he ask 4200$ ... Its my fuckin dream car but I dont have all this fuckin money  :angry:
> *


if you ever get it just bare in mind buick part are hard to get


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2006, 08:14 PM~5927420
> *If you don't have the cash, take your time and save for that dream car cause there will be other rivis out there...
> *


they are kinda rare :biggrin:  (boat tails model)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 8 2006, 06:23 PM~5927476
> *if you ever get it just bare in mind buick part are hard to get
> *


very true...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 8 2006, 06:24 PM~5927489
> *they are kinda rare :biggrin:   (boat tails model)
> *


Yeah true but I've seen a couple around here and there are always 2 or 3 for sale a year in the MTL region...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2006, 08:40 PM~5927619
> *Yeah true but I've seen a couple around here and there are always 2 or 3 for sale a year in the MTL region...
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2006, 06:40 PM~5927619
> *Yeah true but I've seen a couple around here and there are always 2 or 3 for sale a year in the MTL region...
> *


I've seen like 3 in 3 years and not all some good deel :uh:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 8 2006, 08:24 PM~5927489
> *they are kinda rare :biggrin:   (boat tails model)
> *


theres one in town for sale :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 8 2006, 07:07 PM~5927800
> *I've seen like 3 in 3 years and not all some good deel  :uh:
> *


You got time to buy that all so wanted rivi youngblood...Just save your cash...


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2006, 11:21 PM~5929078
> *good night bros...
> *


later old man :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off cya guy later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2006, 07:49 PM~5928134
> *You got time to buy that all so wanted rivi youngblood...Just save your cash...
> *



jpensse a faire un financement... :uh:


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious family :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 8 2006, 11:15 PM~5930014
> *jpensse a faire un financement... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning LuX bros... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 9 2006, 07:27 AM~5931721
> *:0
> *


fo juste chtrouve kek1 kia 4000$ a preté lol


----------



## D-ice

sup luxurious brother


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by D-ice_@Aug 9 2006, 01:47 PM~5934438
> *sup luxurious brother
> *


Hello Jeff, ca va?


----------



## excalibur

D-ice, whoever you are, Hello! and what up fellas!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice_@Aug 9 2006, 02:47 PM~5934438
> *sup luxurious brother
> *


what's up Jeff...


----------



## lolow

wasup LuxuriouS familia :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 9 2006, 04:53 PM~5935385
> *D-ice, whoever you are,  Hello! and what up fellas!
> *


sup Darren...


----------



## excalibur

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 9 2006, 09:26 PM~5937644
> *wasup LuxuriouS familia :biggrin: :wave:
> *


sup LuX lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## excalibur

hello deville.


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 10 2006, 04:07 AM~5939493
> *good morning homies :wave
> *


morning Gatineau King... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz u lux boys whats going on


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 9 2006, 09:09 PM~5938040
> *hello deville.
> *


what up homie, get any important calls yet :0


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup luxurious :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 10 2006, 02:35 PM~5942541
> *what up homie, get any important calls yet :0
> *


no sir.


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 10 2006, 04:59 PM~5943294
> *no sir.
> *


aww :thumbsdown:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 10 2006, 09:54 PM~5944862
> *ok im off cya guys later :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


later lolow...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## deville

Good morning. Im late for work


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 11 2006, 05:50 AM~5946767
> *Good morning. Im late for work
> *


héhé Johnny je commence a peinturer tes pieces la jai la paint


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 11 2006, 04:12 AM~5946630
> *good morning luxurious familia :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


morning lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 11 2006, 06:50 AM~5946767
> *Good morning. Im late for work
> *


morning Gianni...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 11 2006, 07:22 AM~5946807
> *héhé Johnny je commence a peinturer tes pieces la jai la paint
> *


right on bro...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 11 2006, 06:22 AM~5946807
> *héhé Johnny je commence a peinturer tes pieces la jai la paint
> *


  5 couche d urethane olympic white


----------



## lolow

:0 :uh: :0


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 11 2006, 01:39 PM~5948703
> *  5 couche d urethane olympic white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fodrai jte file mes 2 tite piece :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 11 2006, 01:39 PM~5948703
> *  5 couche d urethane olympic white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 11 2006, 03:31 PM~5949348
> *wasup guys :wave: :cheesy:
> *


what's going on lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

:0


> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 11 2006, 12:39 PM~5948703
> *  5 couche d urethane olympic white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 ben plus beau que je pensais!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5949791
> *fodrai jte file mes 2 tite piece  :uh:
> *


huh?


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5949791
> *fodrai jte file mes 2 tite piece  :uh:
> *


ben aporte les au meeting demain ma etre la pis jvais t peinturer pour ki soi prete en meme temps que ton bike lundi i vo etre seche cest que jai eu un fuck encore jai retarder le clear dune journer a cose ki mouillai :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

yaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!



LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Good Morning Fellow bike Family :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 12 2006, 05:10 AM~5952611
> *good morning luxurious familia :wave:
> *


morning lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 12 2006, 05:10 AM~5952613
> *Good Morning Fellow bike Family  :biggrin:
> *


morning Jerry Curl... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 12 2006, 06:20 AM~5952714
> *
> *


lovely. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Great meeting tonight...We are gonna have our 1st annual LuxuriouS picnic next year on sunday the 29th of july 2007, the day of the 3rd anniversary of our chapter... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 12 2006, 08:28 PM~5955575
> *Great meeting tonight...We are gonna have our 1st annual LuxuriouS picnic next year on sunday the 29th of july 2007, the day of the 3rd anniversary of our chapter... :biggrin:
> *


yeah 

PS, the meeting was sick, ill bring my bike next time


----------



## Jodoka

nice meeting for my first one :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 12 2006, 09:31 PM~5955589
> *yeah
> 
> PS, the meeting was sick, ill bring my bike next time
> *


right on man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 12 2006, 09:32 PM~5955595
> *nice meeting for my first one  :cheesy:
> *


glad you liked it bro...A lot more cool activities coming up...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP MY LUX BROS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...lolow will post the pics of our meeting we had today...Over 25 members showed up..Way to go brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 12 2006, 11:28 PM~5955575
> *Great meeting tonight...We are gonna have our 1st annual LuxuriouS picnic next year on sunday the 29th of july 2007, the day of the 3rd anniversary of our chapter... :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 13 2006, 01:00 AM~5956039
> *good night brothers...lolow will post the pics of our meeting we had today...Over 25 members showed up..Way to go brothers...
> *


go in our big lux sj topic to see them  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 13 2006, 09:00 AM~5957569
> *good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:
> *


morning lolow...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :wave: its good im alive again today hahahahah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 13 2006, 09:57 AM~5957776
> *:uh: :wave: its good im alive again today hahahahah
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## deville

SO, WHERE ARE THE PICS!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 13 2006, 04:20 PM~5959928
> *SO, WHERE ARE THE PICS!!!!!!! :0
> *


  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...90027&st=133980


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 13 2006, 05:20 PM~5959928
> *SO, WHERE ARE THE PICS!!!!!!! :0
> *


I'll post them up tonight or tomorrow bro...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 13 2006, 08:50 PM~5960392
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...90027&st=133980
> *


 :uh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 13 2006, 09:27 PM~5960607
> *I'll post them up tonight or tomorrow bro...
> *


there already posted no need to repost them you fuckin post whore HAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 13 2006, 08:17 PM~5960933
> *there already posted no need to repost then you fuckin post whore HAHAHAHA
> *


bahahaha you goof...I might post them on here anyways... :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

HELLO BITCHES! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :tongue:  :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 13 2006, 08:57 PM~5961261
> *HELLO BITCHES!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :tongue:    :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 13 2006, 11:31 PM~5961470
> *good night bros...
> *


good night pinky :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off guys cya later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning LuX...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 14 2006, 09:19 AM~5964269
> *
> *


sweet banner, I think ill put it on myspace. And good morning guys.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 14 2006, 12:24 PM~5964316
> *sweet banner, I think ill put it on myspace. And good morning guys.
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

wasup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 14 2006, 05:51 PM~5967401
> *wasup guys
> *


what's going on Jonathan... :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

i finished Steven's bike  :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 14 2006, 07:14 PM~5967878
> *i finished Steven's bike   :0
> *


right on man... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## excalibur

HOLLA!


----------



## lolow

ok im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 14 2006, 10:24 PM~5969253
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


what up lolow Gatineau...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 14 2006, 10:25 PM~5969262
> *HOLLA!
> *


what up bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

hey sa va guys , est-ce que quelqu'un sais ou je peu faire faire une coupe au lazer pour du 1/16 en stainless pis du 1/4 en acier


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cuy guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 15 2006, 12:40 PM~5972507
> *well im off to work cuy guys later :wave:
> *


later bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 15 2006, 10:53 PM~5976968
> *wasup :wave:
> *


sup lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning bros...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 16 2006, 10:31 AM~5979794
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


What up? :wave:


Im looking for a new job, I want to quit mine. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 16 2006, 01:43 PM~5979858
> *What up? :wave:
> Im looking for a new job, I want to quit mine. Can anyone help me out?
> *


jobboom.com :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ok im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 15 2006, 12:19 PM~5971874
> *hey sa va guys , est-ce que quelqu'un sais ou je peu faire faire une coupe au lazer pour du 1/16 en stainless pis du 1/4 en acier
> *


math cheveux long  parle moi sen sur msn :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 16 2006, 01:15 PM~5980850
> *math cheveux long   parle moi sen sur msn  :biggrin:
> *


je sais jlu ai demander


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 16 2006, 11:43 AM~5979858
> *What up? :wave:
> Im looking for a new job, I want to quit mine. Can anyone help me out?
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 16 2006, 10:37 PM~5983845
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


sup Gatineau King...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Family


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys my bike is all ready done,,, Im ready for scrape!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 17 2006, 08:10 PM~5990687
> *Hey guys my bike is all ready done,,, Im ready for scrape!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHERES THE PICS


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2006, 09:12 PM~5990697
> *WHERES THE PICS
> *


dont have any camera.. :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 17 2006, 08:12 PM~5990700
> *dont have any camera.. :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 17 2006, 08:12 PM~5990700
> *dont have any camera.. :uh:
> *


can i post some pic ? :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 17 2006, 11:39 PM~5990827
> *can i post some pic ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 17 2006, 11:00 PM~5991397
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 17 2006, 09:39 PM~5990827
> *can i post some pic ?  :biggrin:
> *



no fuckers!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

ok im off to work cya guys later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 18 2006, 11:41 AM~5994356
> *ok im off to work cya guys later :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


later lolow...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo wuz up homies just dropped in to say hello to all the LUX family


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 18 2006, 11:35 AM~5994771
> *yo wuz up homies just dropped in to say hello to all the LUX family
> *


What up Big D, how you been?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 18 2006, 12:35 PM~5994771
> *yo wuz up homies just dropped in to say hello to all the LUX family
> *


what's going on brother D...


----------



## PurpleLicious

My bike is complete, I got my new seat from Humberto and its beautyfull :biggrin: 

only thing I need is my chain but Joe money is suposed to bring me one at scrape


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 18 2006, 09:27 PM~5997333
> *My bike is complete, I got my new seat from Humberto and its beautyfull  :biggrin:
> 
> only thing I need is my chain but Joe money is suposed to bring me one at scrape
> *


 :uh:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: time to go to scrape :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brotherssssssssssssssss... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 19 2006, 06:39 AM~5999574
> *good morning homies :wave: time to go to scrape  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2006, 09:25 AM~5999648
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## low ben




----------



## the bone collector

A Big What up to whole LUX crew that was at scrape by the lake :thumbsup: Damn you guys run deep :biggrin: ..........    Nice to see the Brotherhood that runs thru your club


----------



## lolow

thanks  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 21 2006, 02:41 PM~6011302
> *A Big What up to whole LUX crew that was at scrape by the lake  :thumbsup: Damn you guys run deep :biggrin: ..........      Nice to see the Brotherhood that runs thru your club
> *


thanks bro...It was really nice to meet you man...Very nice bikes you guys had down at the show...


----------



## excalibur

later man.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 21 2006, 01:41 PM~6011302
> *A Big What up to whole LUX crew that was at scrape by the lake  :thumbsup: Damn you guys run deep :biggrin: ..........      Nice to see the Brotherhood that runs thru your club
> *


 Thanks.  

So Neal, I think you got to hook me up with air. :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## low ben

My friend was in Mtl today...He saw a Purple Cady with gold wire and a GIRL drive it!
WHO IT IS ?!?!?! We need a girl like that in tha lux lol


----------



## lolow

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Aug 22 2006, 03:12 PM~6018783
> *My friend was in Mtl today...He saw a Purple Cady with gold wire and a GIRL drive it!
> WHO IT IS ?!?!?! We need a girl like that in tha lux lol
> *


damn no idea bro...But I'd like to know too... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some new pics of Steven's bike...Looking real good...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Jodoka

nice bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 22 2006, 07:48 PM~6020819
> *nice bike
> *


for sure man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

cya later fo0l :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

HOLLA!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 04:51 AM~6023361
> *good morning guys...
> *


:wave:


----------



## CAMEL

yo wuts up famo i didnt know the b.c. had a thread i gotta come in and say wuts up more often


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Aug 23 2006, 07:06 AM~6023549
> *yo wuts up famo i didnt know the b.c. had a thread i gotta come in and say wuts up more often
> *


what's up GV...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 23 2006, 06:08 AM~6023383
> *:wave:
> *


what's going on Gianni...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some pics of our bikes at Scrape by the Lake RO show in Niagara...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

nice picture dave :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

Good thing you guys moved your bikes... the waves from the lake would have soaked them!! DAMN it was cold and windy that day!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 06:47 AM~6023687
> *
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 23 2006, 10:01 AM~6024278
> *Good thing you guys moved your bikes... the waves from the lake would have soaked them!! DAMN it was cold and windy that day!
> *


sure was cold bro... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

TTT FOR THE LUX


----------



## deville

Thanks for posting pics dave. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 23 2006, 05:16 PM~6027456
> *Thanks for posting pics dave. :biggrin:
> *


I'll post more when Dan comes to the pawn shop with that disc...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 08:57 PM~6027923
> *I'll post more when Dan comes to the pawn shop with that disc...   :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see those pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2006, 07:49 PM~6028425
> *cant wait to see those pics
> *


same here...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night old man hahahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 24 2006, 06:38 AM~6031562
> *morning brothers...
> *


monrnin el presidenté :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 06:46 AM~6023684
> *
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## excalibur

hey yall!


----------



## lolow

t t t </span> :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 24 2006, 10:30 AM~6032548
> *hey yall!
> *


sup bro...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 24 2006, 09:20 AM~6032478
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 24 2006, 10:20 AM~6032478
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what's up lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family just dropping in to show love


----------



## lolow

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 24 2006, 10:26 PM~6037916
> *wuz up family just dropping in to show love
> *


what's up man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 25 2006, 06:42 AM~6039762
> *good morning guys
> *


morning Jonathan...


----------



## TOE-KNEE

any lux member selling a girls frame.. all done up.. :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Aug 25 2006, 06:21 AM~6039889
> *any lux member selling a girls frame.. all done up..  :biggrin:
> *


mine http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=281820


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 25 2006, 07:23 AM~6039895
> *mine http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=281820
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2006, 08:24 AM~6039904
> *
> *


sup daveeee :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 25 2006, 08:23 AM~6039895
> *mine http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=281820
> *


i seen that... if it was purple id jump on it.. ill show my daughter and see what she says..  

anyone have an idea what shipping would be..


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Aug 25 2006, 06:27 AM~6039923
> *i seen that... if it was purple id jump on it.. ill show my daughter and see what she says..
> 
> anyone have an idea what shipping would be..
> *


pm sent


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 25 2006, 07:26 AM~6039912
> *sup daveeee :biggrin:
> *


nothing much JM...What about you brother... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 25 2006, 07:42 AM~6039762
> *good morning guys
> *


hey hey good luck with the sale joe :biggrin: that a nice frame I love the color


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 25 2006, 07:33 AM~6039951
> *hey hey good luck with the sale joe  :biggrin:  that a nice frame I love the color
> *


Yeah it does look nice...


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2006, 08:34 AM~6039952
> *Yeah it does look nice...
> *


yes it does..


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2006, 08:31 AM~6039941
> *nothing much JM...What about you brother... :biggrin:
> *


I am going to see joe from oka to do something for another custom bike  all the day :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 25 2006, 07:35 AM~6039962
> *I am going to see joe from oka to do something for another custom bike   all the day :biggrin:
> *


really? Damn Joe you'll end up with a lot of bikes bro... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

GOOD MORNING/AFTERNOON LUXURIOUS :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2006, 10:32 AM~6040949
> *GOOD MORNING/AFTERNOON LUXURIOUS :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice frame it is crazy looking :thumbsup:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 25 2006, 11:35 AM~6041934
> *nice frame it is crazy looking  :thumbsup:
> *


I hope you are going to start posting in this topic more often.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea i have to start to check on this topic now lol but yea i will be around if any of you guys need anything just holla homies


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 25 2006, 11:51 AM~6042042
> *yea i have to start to check on this topic now lol but yea i will be around if any of you guys need anything just holla homies
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

DLK and LUX goes hand in hand TEAM DLK growing everyday yea in a couple months we have some shiot coming out and early next year people are going to flip


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 25 2006, 11:56 AM~6042072
> *DLK and LUX goes hand in hand TEAM DLK growing everyday yea in a couple months we have some shiot coming out and early next year people are going to flip
> *


Cant wait


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 25 2006, 02:56 PM~6042072
> *DLK and LUX goes hand in hand TEAM DLK growing everyday yea in a couple months we have some shiot coming out and early next year people are going to flip
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

doing it big in the 07


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

There was a mixed up at the Rollerz Only show Scrape by the Lake we attended this weekend in Niagara and I just learned that Joe Money took first place in the trike category...Congradulations Joe...I know you worked very hard on that trike and you deserved it but mistakes happen...At least you were recognized...  





Fixing it up before the show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

What up guys... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2006, 03:59 PM~6043808
> *
> *


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2006, 01:49 PM~6042852
> *There was a mixed up at the Rollerz Only show Scrape by the Lake we attended this weekend in Niagara and I just learned that Joe Money took first place in the trike category...Congradulations Joe...I know you worked very hard on that trike and you deserved it but mistakes happen...At least you were recognized...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixing it up before the show...
> 
> 
> *


Your welcome joe money. Also, they spelled my name as Gianna, not Gianni.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

dave the repost master bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2006, 11:38 PM~6045988
> *dave the repost master bwahahahahahahaha
> *


and you're the repost police you goof... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 26 2006, 01:49 AM~6046059
> *and you're the repost police you goof... :0  :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

ik off cya later :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family just dropping in to say hello


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 26 2006, 02:04 AM~6046580
> *wuz up family just dropping in to say hello
> *


what up brother...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## lolow

good morning Lux familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2006, 03:49 PM~6042852
> *There was a mixed up at the Rollerz Only show Scrape by the Lake we attended this weekend in Niagara and I just learned that Joe Money took first place in the trike category...Congradulations Joe...I know you worked very hard on that trike and you deserved it but mistakes happen...At least you were recognized...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixing it up before the show...
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 26 2006, 06:01 AM~6046863
> *
> *


We aint friends, we family.


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 26 2006, 06:36 PM~6049451
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


sup Gatineau King...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 26 2006, 06:03 PM~6049342
> *We aint friends, we family.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family whats cracking up north


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 26 2006, 07:07 PM~6049602
> *wuz up family whats cracking up north
> *


nothing much Darrin...Just working on our many rides getting them ready for a big 3 day show up here in october...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

cool if you need anything just ask homie i got your back


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 26 2006, 09:58 PM~6049812
> *nothing much Darrin...Just working on our many rides getting them ready for a big 3 day show up here in october...
> *


oooooooooooo yea its scp7 :biggrin:  (to say i only missed 2 ) :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 26 2006, 08:01 PM~6049834
> *cool if you need anything just ask homie i got your back
> *


right on brother...Thanks man...


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:uh: post whore :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 26 2006, 08:16 PM~6049916
> *right on brother...Thanks man...
> *


no big deal homie thats what family do for each other :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 26 2006, 09:57 PM~6050480
> *:uh: post whore  :biggrin:
> *


fahqqqqqqqqqqqq uuuuuuu... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 26 2006, 10:05 PM~6050530
> *no big deal homie thats what family do for each other :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 27 2006, 12:15 AM~6050583
> *fahqqqqqqqqqqqq uuuuuuu... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

well im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 26 2006, 10:30 PM~6050654
> *well im off cya guys later :wave:
> *


later lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'm off too...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 27 2006, 10:43 AM~6052425
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo homies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 02:19 PM~6053423
> *yo homies
> *


What up Darrin...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

shit trying to get this show going for next year and run these business's


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 04:32 PM~6053927
> *shit trying to get this show going for next year and run these business's
> *


Another LuX show in the midwest bro? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea i am going to try and have it a month after INDY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 04:39 PM~6053956
> *yea i am going to try and have it a month after INDY
> *


a car and bike show or just a bike show?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 27 2006, 05:42 PM~6053965
> *a car and bike show or just a bike show?
> *


Both  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 27 2006, 05:23 PM~6054207
> *Both  :biggrin:
> *


cool...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 27 2006, 07:26 PM~6054217
> *cool...
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 27 2006, 04:42 PM~6053965
> *a car and bike show or just a bike show?
> *


yea i will be both homie and a hydraulic comp


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 07:39 PM~6054279
> *yea i will be both homie and a hydraulic comp
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

try doing it big for LUX here in the mid-west :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka

sup lolow


----------



## excalibur

sup homies, darren, Ill get at you tomorrow, if I can remember. :banghead:


----------



## lolow

sup guys :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 27 2006, 07:57 PM~6054944
> *sup homies, darren, Ill get at you tomorrow, if I can remember.  :banghead:
> *


damn you are worth than me lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 05:39 PM~6054279
> *yea i will be both homie and a hydraulic comp
> *


nice brother...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## low ben

Good Night Prez


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## deville

Good morning.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup luxurious familia :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family good afernoon


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

What's up brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 28 2006, 03:51 PM~6060606
> *sup guys
> *


what's up Joe... :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 28 2006, 07:25 PM~6062244
> *what's up Joe... :biggrin:
> *


nothing and you :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## PurpleLicious

this page Its only about greating and saying goodbye :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 29 2006, 12:42 AM~6063821
> *t t t
> *



And for sure some smillie from lowlow... :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 29 2006, 02:44 AM~6063834
> *And for sure some smillie from lowlow... :rofl:
> *


and ??????? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 29 2006, 11:50 AM~6066007
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


sup lolow from the big Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 29 2006, 09:49 PM~6069046
> *sup lolow from the big Gatineau... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha dumbass :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 30 2006, 12:24 AM~6069945
> *good night brothers...
> *


good night dave :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning...


----------



## low ben

Good Morning Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Aug 30 2006, 08:01 AM~6071520
> *Good Morning Dave
> *


morning Ben...what's new brother...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 30 2006, 01:01 PM~6072690
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup lolow and Chris...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 30 2006, 01:04 PM~6072712
> *sup lolow and Chris...
> *


nothing much. ive been doing some small upgrades to the bike this week but the show season is pretty much over down here :uh: so now its time to focus on the lincoln  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 30 2006, 01:06 PM~6072737
> *nothing much. ive been doing some small upgrades to the bike this week but the show season is pretty much over down here :uh:  so now its time to focus on the lincoln   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 30 2006, 11:06 AM~6072737
> *nothing much. ive been doing some small upgrades to the bike this week but the show season is pretty much over down here :uh:  so now its time to focus on the lincoln   :biggrin:
> *


right on Chris...I feel the linc will be nicer than ever for next year...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

got my back plates from Toronto today...Got to send them to the chrome shop now...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Aug 31 2006, 12:14 AM~6076728-->
> 
> 
> 
> got my back plates from Toronto today...Got to send them to the chrome shop now...
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 31 2006, 12:16 AM~6076740
> *
> *


looks good Fo0L :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 31 2006, 12:21 AM~6076775
> *good night brothers...
> *


good night dave :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## lonkenhein

'Sup, family. Ya'll keepin' it real?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 31 2006, 01:17 PM~6080655
> *'Sup, family.  Ya'll keepin' it real?
> *


:0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup familia :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 30 2006, 07:02 AM~6071522
> *morning Ben...what's new brother...
> *


I start looking for a car...and i try to create a big display for tha scp...Maybe the last... :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 1 2006, 03:21 PM~6087386
> *I start looking for a car...and i try to create a big display for tha scp...Maybe the last...  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## killa lowrider

hey hey supp luxurious solider  I got a new custom frame tonight


----------



## lonkenhein

Goodnight, my Luxurious brothers. I hope you all have sweet dreams about unicorns and Roma Downey. Remember, brushing before bed is one of the most effective ways to fight the evil GINGIVITUS!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Sep 1 2006, 09:52 PM~6089784
> *Goodnight, my Luxurious brothers.  I hope you all have sweet dreams about unicorns and Roma Downey.  Remember, brushing before bed is one of the most effective ways to fight the evil GINGIVITUS!
> *


WTF?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Sep 1 2006, 10:52 PM~6089784
> *Goodnight, my Luxurious brothers.  I hope you all have sweet dreams about unicorns and Roma Downey.  Remember, brushing before bed is one of the most effective ways to fight the evil GINGIVITUS!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 1 2006, 09:54 PM~6089501
> *hey hey supp luxurious solider   I got a new custom frame tonight
> 
> 
> *


looking good JM...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Sep 1 2006, 08:18 PM~6089081
> *:wave:
> *


sup Chris and lolow...


----------



## lolow

sup Lux Familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 2 2006, 01:01 PM~6092002
> *sup Lux Familia  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

hi boss :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 2 2006, 04:06 PM~6092807
> *hi boss  :biggrin:
> *


sup lolow...


----------



## lolow

notin :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night old man hahahaha


----------



## killa lowrider

some picture about my last project I got but all ready painted :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 3 2006, 05:50 AM~6095301
> *some picture about my last project I got but all ready painted  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


verry nice man :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2006, 07:46 AM~6095387
> *verry nice man :0
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning LuX bros...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2006, 09:46 AM~6095387
> *verry nice man :0
> *


not bad at all.............. .but you need to pay a litle more details wen you do your finishing touches .just my 2 cents (not hatin ,just constructive comments )   still good job :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 3 2006, 10:47 AM~6096104
> *not bad at all.............. .but you need to pay a litle more details wen you do your finishing touches .just my 2 cents (not hatin ,just constructive comments )     still good job :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 you are bald (and its your 2 cent cause this is all the money you got) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2006, 02:22 PM~6096197
> *:0  :0  :0 you are bald (and its your 2 cent cause this is all the money you got) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## excalibur

hey guys, great looking frame killa, Ive always loved blue with gold trim paint jobs. cant wait to see it done, is it gonna be a 2 wheeler?


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 3 2006, 01:53 PM~6096333
> *hey guys, great looking frame killa, Ive always loved blue with gold trim paint jobs. cant wait to see it done, is it gonna be a 2 wheeler?
> *


yeah because I got all ready 2 trikes so :biggrin: now I need a bike that I can ride


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 3 2006, 11:47 AM~6096104
> *not bad at all.............. .but you need to pay a litle more details wen you do your finishing touches .just my 2 cents (not hatin ,just constructive comments )     still good job :thumbsup:
> *


You're talking about the strippes right?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 3 2006, 11:39 PM~6098324
> *You're talking about the strippes right?
> *


and a litle of body work  but its all good :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 3 2006, 11:53 PM~6098416
> *good night brothers...
> *


good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 3 2006, 11:08 PM~6098498
> *and a litle of body work   but its all good  :biggrin:
> *


ouais c'est sur que le frame étais pas parfaitement prette a peinturer quelques défaut aussi dans la peinture mais jai eu le frame vendredi soir yétais sur le primer au pinceau ( mike qui avais faite sa esti loll) pi samedi matin jle sablais pi en après midi on le peinturais :0 lolll jai faite sa vite mais bon jmattendais po a le peinturer tout court fake en tu cas loll :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 4 2006, 07:29 AM~6100185
> *morning brothers...
> *


morning bro and the lux brother :0


----------



## excalibur

hey, I can see who's in here now! yay!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 4 2006, 07:56 AM~6100289
> *hey, I can see who's in here now! yay!
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

suppp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :uh: :0 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 4 2006, 09:14 AM~6100570
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: sweet


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 4 2006, 09:08 PM~6104471
> *im off cya guys later :wave:
> *


later lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 4 2006, 11:14 AM~6100570
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin really good Joe


----------



## abel

MORNING BROTHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys comme sa va la mon bike va etre pret pour le scp mais la jai des probleme ac un gars de kustomshow.com tk ma essayer de regler sa pour avoir mes metal flake pour mon bike tk jespere de pouvoir le peinturer pour le show


----------



## lolow

:0


----------



## lolow

im off cya later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

a Dave wen are you gonna do the bike frame i gave you :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 6 2006, 05:08 AM~6114171
> *a Dave wen are you gonna do the bike frame i gave you  :biggrin: :dunno:
> *


j'espère qui va le faire cette hiver doucement :biggrin: jy est déja offert mes service hahaha  c koi déja que tu lui a donner comme frame?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 6 2006, 04:08 AM~6114171
> *a Dave wen are you gonna do the bike frame i gave you  :biggrin: :dunno:
> *


Yes sir I might get it worked on this winter by Joe Money and Jonathan... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## 2low

Man you guys even whore out in the bike topic too!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 6 2006, 08:05 AM~6114582
> *Man you guys even whore out in the bike topic too!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 6 2006, 07:05 AM~6114582
> *Man you guys even whore out in the bike topic too!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 6 2006, 08:24 AM~6114441
> *Yes sir I might get it worked on this winter by Joe Money and Jonathan... :biggrin:
> *


ok yea Dave please translate them up there for a brotha


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 6 2006, 06:24 AM~6114441
> *Yes sir I might get it worked on this winter by Joe Money and Jonathan... :biggrin:
> *


nice  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## low ben

LOOOOOOOOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up bros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## gizmo1

:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 7 2006, 03:10 PM~6124908
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


sup lolow...


----------



## lolow

sup fo0l :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 7 2006, 09:14 PM~6127429
> *sup fo0l  :biggrin:
> *


not much man...Working like a dog and getting my cars ready...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2006, 11:45 PM~6127695
> *not much man...Working like a dog and getting my cars ready...
> *


bwahahahahah yea right :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

well im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning brothers... :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 8 2006, 04:09 AM~6129433
> *good morning  brothers... :wave:
> *


morning lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

Hey guys , maybe I will have my car tomorow...It's very not cute lol but with a small help it can be very sweet...i probaly put it on wire in winter :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 8 2006, 05:22 PM~6132469
> *Hey guys , maybe I will have my car tomorow...It's very not cute lol but with a small help it can be very sweet...i probaly put it on wire in winter :biggrin:
> *


what kind of car?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Sep 8 2006, 05:31 PM~6132540
> *what kind of car?
> *


x2 :biggrin: ?????????


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Sep 8 2006, 02:31 PM~6132540
> *what kind of car?
> *


Town Car


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 8 2006, 06:47 PM~6133062
> *Town Car
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

what year?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 8 2006, 03:22 PM~6132469
> *Hey guys , maybe I will have my car tomorow...It's very not cute lol but with a small help it can be very sweet...i probaly put it on wire in winter :biggrin:
> *


nice...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Sep 8 2006, 06:58 PM~6133113
> *:0 :0  :0
> 
> what year?
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 8 2006, 08:19 PM~6134238
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

cya later :wave:


----------



## low ben

i go to buy the car tonight ... i look the frame...it's extended...fucking shit :guns:
Another scp with a bike :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 8 2006, 10:40 PM~6135197
> *i go to buy the car tonight ... i look the frame...it's extended...fucking shit  :guns:
> Another scp with a bike  :angry:
> *


SCP with a bike is good Ben...A 500-1000$ car on wires would not really look good at a show anyway...A car is like a bike...If it's not painted nice with nice stuff on it, it's not a really good idea to bring it to a big show because it doesn't look at it's best...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

well im off cya later guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 9 2006, 09:38 AM~6136670
> *well im off cya later guys :wave:
> *


later senor goof...


----------



## gizmo1

uffin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

if any of the Montreal lux guys are looking for some 14s im selling my powder coated ones for $250 w/ tires. i could bring them up next saturday if anyones interested


----------



## gizmo1

koo rims


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 9 2006, 02:58 AM~6136047
> *SCP with a bike is good Ben...A 500-1000$ car on wires would not really look good at a show anyway...A car is like a bike...If it's not painted nice with nice stuff on it, it's not a really good idea to bring it to a big show because it doesn't look at it's best...
> *


The car was suposed to go to tha paint shop next week and another surprise but...i will search another car...


----------



## gizmo1

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo wuz up famly


----------



## gizmo1

YAHHHUHH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 9 2006, 04:18 PM~6138143
> *yo wuz up famly
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 9 2006, 03:19 PM~6137875
> *The car was suposed to go to tha paint shop next week and another surprise but...i will search another car...
> *


right on bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2006, 11:01 AM~6141726
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what's up lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

hi Dave :wave:


----------



## deville

Whats up brothers. uffin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 10 2006, 01:40 PM~6142438
> *Whats up brothers. uffin:
> *


sup bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2006, 08:54 PM~6145514
> *sup bro...
> *


Sorry about the meeting Dave. I had understood that it was next week :uh:
anyways, Congrats to Steven on new spot as vice president. It was well desreved. I also heard that 4 times in a row of missing a meeting gets the boot. Does that mean Im Kicked out? Ive missed meeting before? Im scared.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 10 2006, 10:15 PM~6145624
> *Sorry about the meeting Dave. I had understood that it was next week :uh:
> anyways, Congrats to Steven on new spot as vice president. It was well desreved. I also heard that 4 times in a row of missing a meeting gets the boot. Does that mean Im Kicked out? Ive missed meeting before? Im scared.
> 
> *


Well not really but you do need to show up to meetings and shows bro...There is no sense being in a club and coming to one or two shows and meetings a year...The 4 meetings and shows in a rown makes sense since that this mean I haven't seen the member in over 5-6 months which makes no sense...That's not what we are looking for in members...Members have to pay their dues and be involved in the club if not, they will not be able to be members anymore...The next meeting will take place at the SCP and we will all discussed that...This is not only about you bro but for others as well...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Congradulations as well to our new Vice-President Steven...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 11 2006, 05:59 AM~6147033
> *Well not really but you do need to show up to meetings and shows bro...There is no sense being in a club and coming to one or two shows and meetings a year...The 4 meetings and shows in a rown makes sense since that this mean I haven't seen the member in over 5-6 months which makes no sense...That's not what we are looking for in members...Members have to pay their dues and be involved in the club if not, they will not be able to be members anymore...The next meeting will take place at the SCP and we will all discussed that...This is not only about you bro but for others as well...
> *


Ok. Well talk about it then. Im gonna ride my bike to the show


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 11 2006, 09:03 AM~6147048
> *Congradulations as well to our new Vice-President Steven...
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 11 2006, 08:59 AM~6147033
> *Well not really but you do need to show up to meetings and shows bro...There is no sense being in a club and coming to one or two shows and meetings a year...The 4 meetings and shows in a rown makes sense since that this mean I haven't seen the member in over 5-6 months which makes no sense...That's not what we are looking for in members...Members have to pay their dues and be involved in the club if not, they will not be able to be members anymore...The next meeting will take place at the SCP and we will all discussed that...This is not only about you bro but for others as well...
> *


and i hope it will aply :angry: and for the show its be there not getting in say hi then live one or 2 hours later


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 11 2006, 08:57 AM~6147930
> *and  i hope it will aply  :angry: and for the show its  be there not getting in say hi then live one or 2 hours later
> *


Memebers have done that>?? Why not stay and rep.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 11 2006, 11:59 AM~6147944
> *Memebers have done that>?? Why not stay and rep.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 11 2006, 09:57 AM~6147930
> *and  i hope it will aply  :angry: and for the show its  be there not getting in say hi then live one or 2 hours later
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothersssssss...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothersssssss...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya later :wave:


----------



## low ben

hy guys , I work on a new display...not a big shit...but i think it will be nice :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

haha


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2006, 03:32 PM~6157663
> *haha
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 12 2006, 05:13 PM~6157155
> *hy guys , I work on a new display...not a big shit...but i think it will be nice  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ryan K

sapnin big luxx


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Sep 12 2006, 09:50 PM~6159856
> *sapnin big luxx
> *


what up!!?


----------



## Ryan K

getin the hell to sleep 

PEACE


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Sep 12 2006, 10:11 PM~6160026
> *getin the hell to sleep
> 
> PEACE
> *


:rofl: Peace bro.


----------



## lolow

later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 12 2006, 03:13 PM~6157155
> *hy guys , I work on a new display...not a big shit...but i think it will be nice  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup luxurious familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## deville

If anyone is intersted, im probably selling my frame and peices. J'aimerais m'en debarasser pour me faire du shit de vrai qualite.

Le design pour mon nouveau frame.


> _Originally posted by deville+Sep 13 2006, 11:10 AM~6163615-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a frame that sic713 is going to do for me, well most probably.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-deville_@Sep 13 2006, 11:40 AM~6163906
> *
> fenders to match.
> *


----------



## CarnagitsU

bahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys, i have a tattoo :0


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## tun-tun

WAT UP BROTHAS!!!


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 13 2006, 11:45 AM~6163977
> *If anyone is intersted, im probably selling my frame and peices. J'aimerais m'en debarasser pour me faire du shit de vrai qualite.
> 
> Le design pour mon nouveau frame.
> *


HOW MUCH ??IS IT THIS PURPLE ONE??


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 11 2006, 09:35 AM~6148103
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  SHE IS HOT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Sep 13 2006, 08:06 PM~6167564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 13 2006, 12:45 PM~6163977
> *If anyone is intersted, im probably selling my frame and peices. J'aimerais m'en debarasser pour me faire du shit de vrai qualite.
> 
> Le design pour mon nouveau frame.
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 13 2006, 11:44 PM~6168242
> *nice...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Sep 13 2006, 07:06 PM~6167564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Sep 13 2006, 07:12 PM~6167599
> *HOW MUCH ??IS IT THIS PURPLE ONE??
> *


ya, the one with white peices.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey jo combien ta couter ton tattoo


----------



## PurpleLicious

I know guys that Im not in the right topics but Its easier here to talk to you guys (mtl member) Im now looking for a car, I want a 2doors caprice or a wagon ,,, If you see something , think to Steven :biggrin: 

Thx guys


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP FOKKERS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup Lolow, Bela and Steven...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 14 2006, 10:27 PM~6176206
> *sup Lolow, Bela and Steven...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Morning guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 15 2006, 07:27 AM~6178840
> *Morning guys!
> *


morning Steven...


----------



## lolow

wasup luxurious familia :wave:


----------



## deville

Whats up brothers uffin: 


> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 15 2006, 11:50 AM~6181100
> *
> complete in black and white.
> 
> 
> Some solid colors.
> *


----------



## low ben

that sound sweet!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 15 2006, 01:26 PM~6181433
> *Whats up brothers uffin:
> *


nice...


----------



## lolow

hi guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothersssssss


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning to all the LuX brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup brothers ......... :wave:


----------



## low ben

who come in scp this year in bike/car club?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

]







[/URL]


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2006, 02:58 PM~6187236
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> *


nice :cheesy: :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Sep 16 2006, 07:45 PM~6187596
> *nice :cheesy:  :0
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brotherssssssssssssssss...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family whats poping up north


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 16 2006, 11:41 PM~6189263
> *wuz up family whats poping up north
> *


same old stuff bro...What about you man...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

shit getting everything ready for NOV i will be running sale like crazy for x-mas and i hope to have al;l my custom parts back by then


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 17 2006, 11:19 AM~6190348
> *shit getting everything ready for NOV i will be running sale like crazy for x-mas and i hope to have al;l my custom parts back by then
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 17 2006, 09:19 AM~6190348
> *shit getting everything ready for NOV i will be running sale like crazy for x-mas and i hope to have al;l my custom parts back by then
> *


right on man...


----------



## abel

sup lux


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

well im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 17 2006, 09:13 PM~6193519
> *well im off good night guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2006, 06:08 AM~6195298
> *morning bros...
> *


morning brotha :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

supppppp  who brings her bike to scp post some picture of your bike :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys I will finaly have some new handle bars,, Its gonna be a D-twist custom handle bars and little something for the shape of the bars... its gonna look nice!


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 18 2006, 11:06 PM~6200357
> *Hey guys I will finaly have some new handle bars,, Its gonna be a D-twist custom handle bars and little something for the shape of the bars... its gonna look nice!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious brothers .................... :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 18 2006, 09:06 PM~6200357
> *Hey guys I will finaly have some new handle bars,, Its gonna be a D-twist custom handle bars and little something for the shape of the bars... its gonna look nice!
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 19 2006, 02:22 PM~6204559
> *wasup :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## deville

J'ai hate de aller au SCP. uffin: Je vais rouller pour venir au show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 19 2006, 05:41 PM~6205618
> *J'ai hate de aller au SCP. uffin: Je vais rouller pour venir au show
> *


You better pre-register your bike in advance cause you might be disapointed rolling it there for nothing...You got less than 1 week to register it...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0


----------



## killa lowrider

sup


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2006, 07:34 PM~6206356
> *look my new handlebar  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah baby...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2006, 05:17 PM~6205816
> *You better pre-register your bike in advance cause you might be disapointed rolling it there for nothing...You got less than 1 week to register it...
> *


:0  :around: Ok, can I just go and register there? And how much is it for a bike? Thanks for letting me know Dave.


----------



## excalibur

sorry to hate, but the birdcages dont match man, sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2006, 06:34 PM~6206356
> *look my new handlebar  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Sick in the titts uffin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 19 2006, 08:05 PM~6206904
> *sorry to hate, but the birdcages dont match man, sticks out like a sore thumb.
> *


:rofl: to each his own bro.


----------



## excalibur

well, if he payed good money to have those made, then he needs a refund.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 19 2006, 08:44 PM~6207224
> *well, if he payed good money to have those made, then he needs a refund.
> *


:0 Ouch, the infamous D-twist made em. Whats so sketchy about them?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 19 2006, 09:05 PM~6206897
> *:0    :around:  Ok, can I just go and register there? And how much is it for a bike? Thanks for letting me know Dave.
> *


It costs 45$ to register your bike and you have to pre register at the SCP office on 1011 Ontario east street in MTL man...It's the kinda show that is booked 3 weeks in advance so better pre-register man...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2006, 08:54 PM~6207299
> *It costs 45$ to register your bike and you have to pre register at the SCP office on 1011 Ontario east street in MTL man...It's the kinda show that is booked 3 weeks in advance so better pre-register man...
> *


I know dave, I was there last year, remeber? And Thanks for the info Dave. :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 19 2006, 08:51 PM~6207283
> *:0 Ouch, the infamous D-twist made em. Whats so sketchy about them?
> *


Your kiddin me! look at the bird cages! they are different, or atleast made different. am I the only one who can see this defect? :angry: I am pissed for his sake, not d-twist but for killa's sake. and I see more problems. well, I guess my standards are too high, but damnit, I expect for d-twist to make better quality parts, and I expect fellow Lux members to get treated seriously. I would be pissed. 

All Im saying is that if he payed more than $40 for these handlebars, Id tell d-twist to kiss my ASS!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 19 2006, 09:50 PM~6207624
> *Your kiddin me! look at the bird cages! they are different, or atleast made different. am I the only one who can see this defect?  :angry:  I am pissed for his sake, not d-twist but for killa's sake.  and I see more problems. well, I guess my standards are too high, but damnit, I expect for d-twist to make better quality parts, and I expect fellow Lux members to get treated seriously. I would be pissed.
> 
> All Im saying is that if he payed more than $40 for these handlebars, Id tell d-twist to kiss my ASS!
> *


 Maybe its how he wanted it?


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 20 2006, 12:50 AM~6207624
> *Your kiddin me! look at the bird cages! they are different, or atleast made different. am I the only one who can see this defect?  :angry:  I am pissed for his sake, not d-twist but for killa's sake.  and I see more problems. well, I guess my standards are too high, but damnit, I expect for d-twist to make better quality parts, and I expect fellow Lux members to get treated seriously. I would be pissed.
> 
> All Im saying is that if he payed more than $40 for these handlebars, Id tell d-twist to kiss my ASS!
> *


Liking the bird cages or not is just a matter of taste ............It should be obvious that the cages aren't finished welds have to be blended I don't know if D will do them or Joe will do them. But before you even suggest or put a statement out that D twist or anyone would not give 100% effort in what he was asked to do is wrong .........and wouldn't it make more sense to email your club member in private instead of putting him on full blast ............In a nut shell your saying D twist Fucked him or Joe is to stupid to know he got fucked both. Obviously your wrong and don't know the whole story..................How about this try making comments constructive and not demeaning or trying to belittle someone not liking the bars is one thing but throwing out accusations is just wrong childish and inconsiderate of all those who read the forum and your fellow club members.


----------



## Jodoka

the handlebar is not finished yet, let d-twist played with a little bit. D-twist do amazing parts , keep your good work man :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 19 2006, 10:05 PM~6207368
> *I know dave, I was there last year, remeber? And Thanks for the info Dave. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 19 2006, 10:50 PM~6207624
> *Your kiddin me! look at the bird cages! they are different, or atleast made different. am I the only one who can see this defect?  :angry:  I am pissed for his sake, not d-twist but for killa's sake.  and I see more problems. well, I guess my standards are too high, but damnit, I expect for d-twist to make better quality parts, and I expect fellow Lux members to get treated seriously. I would be pissed.
> 
> All Im saying is that if he payed more than $40 for these handlebars, Id tell d-twist to kiss my ASS!
> *


That pic is probably not the final product bro...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2006, 06:34 PM~6206356
> *look my new handlebar  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


sweet now dont paint it in white man crome or gold it :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 20 2006, 06:22 AM~6209036
> *good morning brothers...
> *


morning el presidenté


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2006, 08:24 AM~6209793
> *sweet now dont paint it in white man crome or gold it :thumbsup:
> *


HAHAHAHHAHA Tabarnac Abel. J'ai peinturer mes pieces parce que je vais les changers. Ca vaux pas la pene a faire la placage si tu les garderais pour moi qun anee.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 20 2006, 12:50 AM~6207624
> *Your kiddin me! look at the bird cages! they are different, or atleast made different. am I the only one who can see this defect?  :angry:  I am pissed for his sake, not d-twist but for killa's sake.  and I see more problems. well, I guess my standards are too high, but damnit, I expect for d-twist to make better quality parts, and I expect fellow Lux members to get treated seriously. I would be pissed.
> 
> All Im saying is that if he payed more than $40 for these handlebars, Id tell d-twist to kiss my ASS!
> *


FIRST OF ALL THAT PIC WASN'T MEANT TO BE POSTED, PERIOD! IT WAS JUST TO SHOW HIM SOME PROGRESS ON HIS PARTS. 
EXCALIBUR, I HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING THAT YOU CAN DO, SO I SUGGEST YOU KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELF. 
I HAVE NEVER SENT OUT ANYTHING THAT LOOKS LIKE SHIT. YES THESE ARE THE BIRDCAGES THAT THE CUSTOMER WANTED, BIG ONES. THE BARS AREN'T HALF FINISHED! I'LL POST UP SOME PICS WHEN IT'S DONE!

DARIN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WTF IS GOING ON IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I CANT BELIEVE WHAT IM READING PM'S BEING SENT


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

and here are my new parts...thanks D Twist


----------



## D Twist

Now that's the way I send everything out! So take a good look excalibur!


----------



## excalibur

well, I didnt realize that the bars were not finished yet. I know you do good work D, Im not saying your work sucks or anything like that. I just pointed out some parts that looked fucked up to me. and dont go swelling up on me over the damn internet cause I noticed that the shit didnt look right, obviously I know what Im looking at. Ive seen damn near every part youve made for my Lux brothers, and the shit is tight, but I thought these were some finished bars, and when I saw them, I was upset. so forgive me for saying harsh shit and being passionate about my fellow lux boys. I get carried away sometimes.

Oh, and by the way, about not seeing anything Ive done, give me time, Ill make some shit sometime, but Im not in any hurry, hell I cant even start my new bike yet cause Im trying to get outta debt.


----------



## D Twist

You tell me not to go swelling up, but it's OK for you to trash my name?


----------



## excalibur

I didnt trash your name, I made a comment on one part.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 20 2006, 05:59 PM~6212223
> *I didnt trash your name, I made a comment on one part.
> *


i think me pedals look great :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks D Twist


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 20 2006, 12:50 AM~6207624
> *Your kiddin me! look at the bird cages! they are different, or atleast made different. am I the only one who can see this defect?  :angry:  I am pissed for his sake, not d-twist but for killa's sake.  and I see more problems. well, I guess my standards are too high, but damnit, Id tell d-twist to kiss my ASS!*



:dunno: looks like that too me! :dunno:


----------



## excalibur

YEA DUMBASS, EMPHASIS ON THE WORD "EXPECT" . you are known for making some of the baddest parts on bikes right now, I mean look at sic-n-twisted's trike, or Jerrys bike, and the pedals you just did. I mean damn man, how many times have I got on here (LIL) and praised your work. Ive told you many times that your products were origonal and nice as hell, that why when I saw the bars, I couldnt believe it. and as far as the "tell d-twist to kiss my ass", sorry, I got carried away, and typing shit like that dosent get the same message across like if I would have said it, not like Im yelling. Sorry for the whole damn comment, I know everyone will hate me now, fuck, I guess I should just leave lay it low, before I make someone else mad (this isnt the first time). the less I type the better off I am.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 20 2006, 04:22 PM~6212346
> *YEA DUMBASS, EMPHASIS ON THE WORD "EXPECT" . you are known for making some of the baddest parts on bikes right now, I mean look at sic-n-twisted's trike, or Jerrys bike, and the pedals you just did. I mean damn man, how many times have I got on here (LIL) and praised your work.  Ive told you many times that your products were origonal and nice as hell, that why when I saw the bars, I couldnt believe it. and as far as the "tell d-twist to kiss my ass", sorry, I got carried away, and typing shit like that dosent get the same message across like if I would have said it, not like Im yelling. Sorry for the whole damn comment, I know everyone will hate me now, fuck, I guess I should just leave lay it low, before I make someone else mad (this isnt the first time).  the less I type the better off I am.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D Twist

To all the LUXURIOUS members:</span>
I apologize for carrying on with this in your thread. There will be no more posts from me about this again on this thread.
Excalibur at least you stepped up, thank you!


----------



## excalibur

sorry on my part too guys, I started this whole thing by saying stupid shit, and then our balls got the best of us :biggrin: 

sorry for being a dumbass brothers :uh: 

Ill try not to type so much for now on.


----------



## lolow

wassup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

A big misunderstanding, that's all...D-Twist does some awsome work for sure but Excalibur thought the part was done...Big misunderstanding again...Joe Money should have said that it was work in progress...  Can't wait to see the part finished...It's gonna be bad ass...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Sep 20 2006, 03:07 PM~6211964
> *and here are my new parts...thanks D Twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real nice...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 20 2006, 09:27 AM~6210188
> *HAHAHAHHAHA Tabarnac Abel. J'ai peinturer mes pieces parce que je vais les changers. Ca vaux pas la pene a faire la placage si tu les garderais pour moi qun anee.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: wtf are you talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2006, 07:49 PM~6213695
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: wtf are you talking about :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

well im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 20 2006, 09:30 PM~6214437
> *well im off good night guys :wave:
> *


later bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 21 2006, 04:09 AM~6216194
> *good morning luxurious familia  :cheesy: :wave:
> *


morning lolow Gatineau...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 20 2006, 08:30 PM~6214437
> *well im off good night guys :wave:
> *


who give a fuck about you here :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 21 2006, 12:55 PM~6217470
> *who give a fuck about you here :uh:
> *


i guess you do since you replyed to my post dumbass hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 21 2006, 05:20 PM~6219539
> *i guess you do since you replyed to my post dumbass hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 21 2006, 05:23 PM~6219552
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what's going on senor Gatineau...


----------



## deville

Hey Dave, I want to go sign up tomorw for SCP, is it too late???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 21 2006, 10:38 PM~6221437
> *Hey Dave, I want to go sign up tomorw for SCP, is it too late???
> *


No, you can still pre-register your bike tomorrow bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 21 2006, 09:40 PM~6221458
> *No, you can still pre-register your bike tomorrow bro...
> *


Thanks alot. Good night. uffin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 21 2006, 04:20 PM~6219539
> *i guess you do since you replyed to my post dumbass hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 22 2006, 06:26 AM~6222901
> *morning brothers...
> *


morning boss :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 22 2006, 07:37 AM~6222965
> *morning boss :biggrin:
> *


morning Abel... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothersssssss...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Sep 23 2006, 07:31 AM~6229034
> *Sup Family
> *


morning Jerry...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 23 2006, 08:03 AM~6229136
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning lolow Gatineau...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

hahah dave the post whore wasup fo0l :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 23 2006, 10:51 AM~6229891
> *hahah dave the post whore wasup fo0l  :biggrin:
> *


You are the Hall of famer LIL post whore you goof...You taught me well... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 23 2006, 08:17 PM~6232551
> *good night fokkers...
> *


YEP GOOD NIHT BIG GUY :0


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 24 2006, 06:31 AM~6233969
> *good morning... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

morning guys!

Im now get in the cars!!!

I have a 86 station wagon caprice :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

:biggrin: Sweet!!!....picture?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 24 2006, 11:31 AM~6234287
> *morning guys!
> 
> Im now get in the cars!!!
> 
> I have a 86 station wagon caprice :biggrin:
> *


:0 lucky basterd i love wagons :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## killa lowrider

POUR TOUT LES MEMBRES QUI VIENNE AU SCP JAI BESOIN DE SAVOIR QUI A BESOIN DÉLECTRICITÉ PI DE SAVOIR TOUT COURT QUI VIEN POUR ÊTRE SUR DE TOUT CEUX QUI VON VENIR !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 24 2006, 11:08 AM~6234650
> *POUR TOUT LES MEMBRES QUI VIENNE AU SCP JAI BESOIN DE SAVOIR QUI A BESOIN DÉLECTRICITÉ PI DE SAVOIR TOUT COURT QUI VIEN POUR ÊTRE SUR DE TOUT CEUX QUI VON VENIR !!!
> *


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 24 2006, 10:08 AM~6234650
> *POUR TOUT LES MEMBRES QUI VIENNE AU SCP JAI BESOIN DE SAVOIR QUI A BESOIN DÉLECTRICITÉ PI DE SAVOIR TOUT COURT QUI VIEN POUR ÊTRE SUR DE TOUT CEUX QUI VON VENIR !!!
> *


Présent :angel: lol


----------



## low ben

LowRider Is In Irak LOL


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 24 2006, 10:08 AM~6234650
> *POUR TOUT LES MEMBRES QUI VIENNE AU SCP JAI BESOIN DE SAVOIR QUI A BESOIN DÉLECTRICITÉ PI DE SAVOIR TOUT COURT QUI VIEN POUR ÊTRE SUR DE TOUT CEUX QUI VON VENIR !!!
> *


jvien si tu va avoir mes pieces avant le show ahahha pis ausi jai besoin delectricite :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

may be big Dave can post a pic of my car...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 24 2006, 08:39 PM~6236311
> *may be big Dave can post a pic of my car...
> *


 :uh: ???????????


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 24 2006, 03:05 PM~6235670
> *LowRider Is In Irak LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like those wheels. never seen them before myself.


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 24 2006, 07:39 PM~6236311
> *may be big Dave can post a pic of my car...
> *


yo tu vien au scp  jvoudrais po te dire té oubliger bro mais yo té le new vice président :biggrin: serais nice de tavoir pour le dernier show de lannée


----------



## killa lowrider

sup dave :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 24 2006, 06:39 PM~6236311
> *may be big Dave can post a pic of my car...
> *


send it to me on my msn when you see me on line bro...And you're coming to the SCP with your bike right?????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 24 2006, 09:45 PM~6237439
> *yo tu vien au scp   jvoudrais po te dire té oubliger bro mais yo té le new vice président  :biggrin: serais nice de tavoir pour le dernier show de lannée
> *


exactement ce que je voulais dire...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 25 2006, 04:47 AM~6238809
> *good morning fellas...
> *


morning dave :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya guys later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup Bela and lolow...


----------



## deville

Hello Everybody.


----------



## deville

The B.C. VP's future lowrider.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 25 2006, 04:46 PM~6242185
> *The B.C. VP's future lowrider.
> 
> *



thx for the post home boy!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

I will put some wire wheel and a new paint job ,,, for probably next summer....


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 25 2006, 03:56 PM~6242271
> *I will put some wire wheel and a new paint job ,,, for probably next summer....
> *


uffin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 25 2006, 03:46 PM~6242185
> *The B.C. VP's future lowrider.
> 
> *


YEAH SWEET CAR STEVEN :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka

Sup guys 

nice car steven  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 25 2006, 04:46 PM~6242185
> *The B.C. VP's future lowrider.
> 
> *


shit that's a good start Steven...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 25 2006, 04:56 PM~6242271
> *I will put some wire wheel and a new paint job ,,, for probably next summer....
> *


right on bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 25 2006, 06:46 PM~6242185
> *The B.C. VP's future lowrider.
> 
> *


lucky basterd :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 25 2006, 08:17 PM~6244004
> *shit that's a good start Steven...
> *


HAHAHA Good to hear Dave. Wagons are still respected if they're real clean


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## lolow

wasup luxurious familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 26 2006, 10:42 AM~6247034
> *wasup luxurious familia :wave: :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 26 2006, 02:46 PM~6249130
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## low ben

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Crazy!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jodoka

sup lux 
what's happening to the www.luxuriousmtl.com


----------



## lolow

hi guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Sep 26 2006, 09:10 PM~6251238
> *sup lux
> what's happening to the www.luxuriousmtl.com
> *


the site works but the forum is desactivated for now...It will be working again soon...The server is going through some changes right now...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## abel

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya later guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 27 2006, 10:02 AM~6254416
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning Big LuX...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 26 2006, 09:38 PM~6252096
> *the site works but the forum is desactivated for now...It will be working again soon...The server is going through some changes right now...
> *


damn..the pics of my bike is fucking ugly lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Sep 28 2006, 09:09 PM~6267577
> *damn..the pics of my bike is fucking ugly lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

Scp in 13 Days Guys!!!

If anyone can have a deal for a screen like this one...I search 2 screen like this...Before the scp!


----------



## lolow

:0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

im off cya later guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 1 2006, 10:30 AM~6281383
> *Scp in 13 Days Guys!!!
> 
> If anyone can have a deal for a screen like this one...I search 2 screen like this...Before the scp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brotherssssssss...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## CarnagitsU

it seems to me that this thread is good morning, good night, ttt hahahahahahahaha


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CarnagitsU_@Oct 2 2006, 03:46 PM~6290003
> *it seems to me that this thread is good morning, good night, ttt hahahahahahahaha
> *



almost yeah :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 3 2006, 08:23 AM~6290320
> *almost yeah  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by CarnagitsU_@Oct 2 2006, 05:46 PM~6290003
> *it seems to me that this thread is good morning, good night, ttt hahahahahahahaha
> *


and :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

im off cya later guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CarnagitsU_@Oct 2 2006, 03:46 PM~6290003
> *it seems to me that this thread is good morning, good night, ttt hahahahahahahaha
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

scp in 10 days guys!!! Be ready!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 3 2006, 08:44 PM~6300246
> *scp in 10 days guys!!! Be ready!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## excalibur

wassup fam!


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## low ben

hey Dave , did you bring one of your car ?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 4 2006, 05:57 PM~6306195
> *hey Dave , did you bring one of your car ?
> *


 :uh: ????????????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 4 2006, 03:57 PM~6306195
> *hey Dave , did you bring one of your car ?
> *


did I bring one of my cars where?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 4 2006, 09:50 PM~6309039
> *did I bring one of my cars where?
> *


AHAHAH, I think he meant are you bringing a car to SCP?


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 5 2006, 04:10 AM~6310144
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


sup lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup bro.. :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Our new solid gold LuX pendants we picked up from the jeweler...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :0 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

ttt for the LuX


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the big bad LuX ya Fux... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

looks good you baller  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im out cya guys later :wave:


----------



## excalibur

damn, montreal is ballin outta control! must be nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## excalibur

later.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning LUX...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

1 more week before the SCP fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 7 2006, 02:18 PM~6324167
> *1 more week before the SCP fokkers... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 7 2006, 05:09 PM~6324774
> *sup guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

who comes to scp? :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 7 2006, 05:15 PM~6324802
> *who comes to scp? :0
> *


i think i might go


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Oct 7 2006, 05:33 PM~6324851
> *i think i might go
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

well im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'm off to bed brothers...Good night...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 4 2006, 10:20 PM~6309206
> *AHAHAH, I think he meant are you bringing a car to SCP?
> *


ah ah thanks...My english is not verry good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothersssssssssss...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 7 2006, 09:03 PM~6326414
> *ah ah thanks...My english is not verry good
> *


Cest bon bro, mon francais est plus pire que ton anglais :thumbsup:


----------



## Danthaman27

Hey wat up gangsta dave


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 8 2006, 10:17 AM~6328199
> *Cest bon bro, mon francais est plus pire que ton anglais :thumbsup:
> *


pas dure a battre sa :uh:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 8 2006, 01:43 PM~6329101
> *pas dure a battre sa :uh:
> *


:0 hahahahahha cest toi le plus pire


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 8 2006, 01:53 PM~6329153
> *:0 hahahahahha cest toi le plus pire
> *


et toi le plus laid :thumbsup:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 8 2006, 01:55 PM~6329162
> *et toi le plus laid :thumbsup:
> *


Au moin je sais je suis laid. :0


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka

sup Lolow?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 8 2006, 08:48 PM~6330266
> *sup Lolow?
> *


nothing just working on the ride this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 8 2006, 08:46 PM~6331239
> *im off cya guys later :wave:
> *


later lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

I think Dan should become our photographer.



> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 8 2006, 09:57 PM~6332143
> *Sooooo, I got a friend who has a nice expensive camera, and I asked him if he could take some pics of my bike. It became an awesome photosoot. These are my favorite pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 8 2006, 10:20 PM~6332245
> *I think Dan should become our photographer.
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 8 2006, 11:20 PM~6332245
> *I think Dan should become our photographer.
> *


Yeah Dan takes some awsome pics for sure...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 9 2006, 05:54 AM~6333034
> *Yeah Dan takes some awsome pics for sure...
> *


x2 i need trick from im with my new camera :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 9 2006, 05:54 AM~6333037
> *morning brothers...
> *


morning boss :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 9 2006, 06:54 AM~6333185
> *x2 i need trick from im with my new camera :thumbsup:
> *


ok.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup family


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 9 2006, 08:17 AM~6333262
> *ok.
> *


so Gianni, are you coming to the SCP with your trike?


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya later guys :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 9 2006, 09:38 AM~6333888
> *so Gianni, are you coming to the SCP with your trike?
> *


I am supposed to, I have to get in touch with joe money to give him cash.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey dave give me a call tonight 812-402-4362 i need to talk to you about somethings


----------



## Danthaman27

Hey thx for the compliment Gianni and hope to see the whole crew at scp :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 9 2006, 02:50 PM~6335284
> *Hey thx for the compliment Gianni and hope to see the whole crew at scp :biggrin:
> *



Hey dude. Where are you???


----------



## low ben

Nice picture Gianni!!


----------



## Jodoka

Good night brothers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 9 2006, 08:26 PM~6336817
> *Good night brothers
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 9 2006, 06:22 PM~6336443
> *Nice picture Gianni!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 9 2006, 12:00 PM~6334193
> *I am supposed to, I have to get in touch with joe money to give him cash.
> *


not that much time left man...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys I need to subscribe for the show... where I have to go....


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 10 2006, 02:12 PM~6341052
> *Hey guys I need to subscribe for the show... where I have to go....
> *


Me too!!!! Joe money...where are you???


----------



## Jodoka

il est parti payer pour le show :0 too bad pour ceux qui on pas donner largent a lui hno:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 10 2006, 04:11 PM~6341807
> *il est parti payer pour le show :0 too bad pour ceux qui on pas donner largent a lui  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

ya ben moyen de sinscrire pareil


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 10 2006, 08:33 PM~6343771
> *ya ben moyen de sinscrire pareil
> *


ouais tu peut tinscrire quand tu vo arriver au scp :0 cest sa que joe ma dit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Vous pouvez vous inscrire sur place le Jeudi soir pour les gars du bike club...


----------



## MAYHEM

daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2006, 07:13 AM~6345681
> *daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


Hey! You gonna be at the SCP???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 11 2006, 10:19 AM~6345694
> *Hey! You gonna be at the SCP???
> *


NOT SURE3 BRO ,ONLY IF MY CADDYS GONNA BE READY OTHERWISE FUCK IT!!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Danthaman27

Hey guys Iwanted to know if anybody is going to scp all 3 days so I can planwhen is the best time for pics of everybody


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2006, 07:30 AM~6345722
> *NOT SURE3 BRO ,ONLY IF MY CADDYS GONNA BE READY OTHERWISE FUCK IT!!!
> *


aww cmon bro. come out for the show :0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 11 2006, 07:04 PM~6349104
> *Hey guys Iwanted to know if anybody is going to scp all 3 days so I can planwhen is the best time for pics of everybody
> *


saturday woud be the best i think


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 11 2006, 04:04 PM~6349104
> *Hey guys Iwanted to know if anybody is going to scp all 3 days so I can planwhen is the best time for pics of everybody
> *



me im here all the 3 days bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 12 2006, 08:12 AM~6353284
> *me im here all the 3 days bro
> *


Good pcq je veux faire un autre bon shooting de photos :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 11 2006, 07:04 PM~6349104
> *Hey guys Iwanted to know if anybody is going to scp all 3 days so I can planwhen is the best time for pics of everybody
> *


ill be there saturday


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Family


----------



## Jodoka

sup brothers , im ready for the show :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Oct 12 2006, 07:18 AM~6353677
> *ill be there saturday
> *


:0   uffin:


----------



## Danthaman27

:biggrin: :cheesy: So its settled, saterday night it is...So let the paint shine, smoke fly and whateverelse that should be pretty,..... be pretty?????


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 12 2006, 09:50 AM~6354756
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  So its settled, saterday night it is...So let the paint shine, smoke fly and whateverelse that should be pretty,..... be pretty?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 11 2006, 08:03 PM~6349519
> *aww cmon bro. come out for the show :0
> *


my caddyz ready!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2006, 10:15 AM~6354924
> *my caddyz ready!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


uffin: cant wait to see it.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 12 2006, 12:41 PM~6354699
> *:0   uffin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 12 2006, 12:54 PM~6354789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Good times just rollin


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 12 2006, 01:33 PM~6355023
> *uffin: cant wait to see it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 12 2006, 09:27 PM~6359268
> *:biggrin:
> *


And what about you steph, hows your car coming along?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2006, 12:15 PM~6354924
> *my caddyz ready!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Oct 13 2006, 07:26 AM~6360625
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Danthaman27

hey Gianni, Why aren't you at work :nono:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 13 2006, 03:58 PM~6364081
> *hey Gianni, Why aren't you at work  :nono:
> *


Mike said dont come in?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's trike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money's trike at the show this weekend...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Ben's bike...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 14 2006, 07:28 AM~6367068
> *Joe Money's trike...
> 
> 
> *


I'm gonna hop that shit today


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jonathan's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Oct 12 2006, 10:40 AM~6355070
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I was there saturday night but you werent there,


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 15 2006, 06:32 PM~6373235
> *I was there saturday night but you werent there,
> *


yea...i was there from 12:30 to about 6  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Cedric's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mathew's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Sam's chopper...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Ben's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeff's bike at the show-1st place bike class...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Mike's bike at the show-1st place trike...


----------



## lolow

congrats to all the winners at the scp7 show   :thumbsup:


----------



## deville

Wassup guys. The show was fun. Judging was ok. Were there only 2 first place prizes?


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 16 2006, 01:56 PM~6378260
> *Wassup guys. The show was fun. Judging was ok. Were there only 2 first place prizes?
> *


Hey ! glad to see your awake.. :buttkick:


----------



## Danthaman27

Hey Dave hope the pics are all right. (I was a bit disapointed)


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 16 2006, 11:20 AM~6378472
> *Hey Dave hope the pics are all right. (I was a bit disapointed)
> *


disapointed????why??????????????


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 16 2006, 03:07 PM~6378856
> *disapointed????why??????????????
> *


 parce que la plius part son flou et merdique
some are pretty nice but it could have been better..
:banghead:


----------



## Danthaman27

Gianni just for the heck of it I just peed in richards coffee and he drank it all
hahahahahahaha :barf:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 16 2006, 01:47 PM~6379636
> *Gianni just for the heck of it I just peed in richards coffee and he drank it all
> hahahahahahaha :barf:
> *


WTF? HAHAHAHAHAHAH :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 16 2006, 01:15 PM~6379358
> *parce que la plius part son flou  et merdique
> some are pretty nice but it could have been better..
> :banghead:
> *


 :0 :0 sorry to heard that bro


----------



## mtl city

pics i took at scp :cheesy:


----------



## mtl city

...
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5116/pict0004pj7.jpg


----------



## mtl city




----------



## mtl city

:0


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 16 2006, 06:55 PM~6380678
> *:0  :0  sorry to heard that bro
> *


 its ok because.  practice makes perfect and more iportantly,perfect practice makes perfect!! :biggrin:


----------



## mtl city

i got 200 pics but its too long too upload one by one :uh:


----------



## mtl city

this is me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: video of my bike before I brooke one cylinder http://media.putfile.com/IMGP1990 video from lolow gatineau


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jonathan's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeff's bike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

cya later goof :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## Jodoka

:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka

:0


----------



## Jodoka

:cheesy:


----------



## Danthaman27

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## low ben

hey dan , post your pic!


----------



## low ben

My bike is FOR SALE guys...if anybody want a low low


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 17 2006, 06:43 PM~6388315
> *My bike is FOR SALE guys...if anybody want a low low
> *


no












































stune joke le gros :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

nice pics Jonathan...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 17 2006, 05:08 PM~6388503
> *no
> stune joke le gros  :biggrin:
> *


non spas une joke lol


----------



## lolow

nice pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 17 2006, 08:10 PM~6389200
> *non spas une joke lol
> *


pourquoi tu le vends Ben?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## Danthaman27

good morning yall!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 18 2006, 07:40 AM~6392632
> *good morning yall!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


morning bros


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2006, 10:55 PM~6390602
> *
> *


how much did you put into that bike?


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 18 2006, 11:59 AM~6393118
> *morning bros
> *


Wat up gangster! ,sorry j'ai gardé par accident ton collier pour scp sorry!!!
:uh: :banghead:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2006, 09:52 PM~6390584
> *pourquoi tu le vends Ben?
> *


j'veux un char.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 18 2006, 05:31 PM~6396329
> *j'veux un char.
> *


un lowrider ou juste un char pour te déplacer?


----------



## alex_low

I think Ben would a lowlow but they not want put fuel on it lololol


----------



## killa lowrider

seconde place at scp for the trike


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2006, 04:38 PM~6396340
> *un lowrider ou juste un char pour te déplacer?
> *


je ne sais pas encore , si j'voit un lowrider pas trop cher avec un petit moteur sa va m'interessé , sinon j'avais en tête un vw


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 18 2006, 06:44 PM~6396738
> *seconde place at scp for the trike
> 
> 
> *


damnnnnnnnnnn... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2006, 09:28 PM~6398072
> *damnnnnnnnnnn... :uh:
> *


AHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## abel

morning lux :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

IJKGCGFRTDFSXRT


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2006, 11:28 PM~6398072
> *damnnnnnnnnnn... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: et oui boss


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 19 2006, 02:37 PM~6402030
> *:biggrin: et oui boss
> *


c'est toi qui aurait du prendre la deuxième place JM...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 19 2006, 05:39 PM~6402453
> *c'est toi qui aurait du prendre la deuxième place JM...
> *


x2


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 19 2006, 02:39 PM~6402453
> *c'est toi qui aurait du prendre la deuxième place JM...
> *


hey Dave , tu voulais pas un bike toi? :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys, moi too jveut vendre mon bike noir ac metal flake rouge alors si vous connaiser quelquun ki le veut faite moi signe


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 19 2006, 04:39 PM~6402453
> *c'est toi qui aurait du prendre la deuxième place JM...
> *


ouin mais fait rien fo dire ke mon bike étais pas complet ni fonctionnel mais lannée prochaine sera fini fake spas la fin du monde  jcommence a travailler dessu a fin du mois!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 19 2006, 02:41 PM~6402461
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 19 2006, 02:39 PM~6402453
> *c'est toi qui aurait du prendre la deuxième place JM...
> *


Meh. Il devrait avoir 1ere.


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 19 2006, 07:18 PM~6403651
> *ouin mais fait rien fo dire ke mon bike étais pas complet ni fonctionnel mais lannée prochaine sera fini fake spas la fin du monde   jcommence a travailler dessu a fin du mois!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 19 2006, 06:15 PM~6403260
> *hey Dave , tu voulais pas un bike toi?  :biggrin:
> *


oui mais pas avant que je finisse mes trois lolos...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## alex_low

look it boys 
raven riley come a big fan of lux










apreciate :biggrin:


----------



## deville

Hey brothers. :wave: uffin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 20 2006, 10:26 AM~6408036
> *SUP
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

kool


----------



## RO-BC

WHATS CRACKIN LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB JUST DROPPIN BY TO SHOW SOME INTEREST IN YALLS CLUB AND SHIT


----------



## CarnagitsU

booyahahahahahahaha


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Oct 20 2006, 10:45 AM~6407188
> *look it boys
> raven riley come a big fan of lux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apreciate  :biggrin:
> *


Insane :uh: :uh: :worship: :worship:  :banghead:


----------



## Danthaman27

Sup everybody :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## alex_low

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2006, 02:27 PM~6409293
> *WHATS CRACKIN LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB JUST DROPPIN BY TO SHOW SOME INTEREST IN YALLS CLUB AND SHIT
> *


what's up bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## Danthaman27

Sup ya'll gangstas !!!!! :machinegun: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## RO-BC

MORNIN LUXURIUS


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 21 2006, 09:40 AM~6413569
> *MORNIN LUXURIUS
> *


morning...


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## Danthaman27

Good morning gangsta Dave and the entire brotherhood of LUXURIOUS bike and car club :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 22 2006, 09:53 AM~6418824
> *Good morning gangsta Dave and the entire brotherhood of LUXURIOUS bike and car club    :wave:
> *


what's going on Dan...How you been bro? Thanks for the disc man...


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2006, 12:00 PM~6418843
> *what's going on Dan...How you been bro? Thanks for the disc man...
> *


 Hey my pleasure just hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## deville

uffin:


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 22 2006, 01:09 PM~6419065
> *uffin:
> *


 Hey get back to work!! Mikes orders!! 
:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 22 2006, 10:18 AM~6419109
> *Hey get back to work!! Mikes orders!!
> :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 22 2006, 10:48 AM~6418996
> *Hey my pleasure just hope you enjoyed them.
> *


I sure did man...Pics are really nice...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2006, 10:37 AM~6419202
> *I sure did man...Pics are really nice...
> *


uffin:


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 22 2006, 01:25 PM~6419148
> *WTF?
> *


You like that dont you??? :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 22 2006, 12:43 PM~6419670
> *You like that dont you???  :biggrin:
> *


Ya, you?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## deville

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## asco1

Hi BigLux - check this out!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Oct 23 2006, 10:36 AM~6424391
> *Hi BigLux - check this out!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

Y0[


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Oct 23 2006, 09:36 AM~6424391
> *Hi BigLux - check this out!
> *


----------



## deville

So, when is the next meeting??


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 23 2006, 12:39 PM~6425719
> *So, when is the next meeting??
> *


in the middle of november and it will take place on a satruday at around 4 oclock pm at the chrome shop where we get our shit done...the owner will show us the many steps to chrome parts and then we'll be eating there...Nice experience and cool meeting...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2006, 07:27 PM~6427406
> *in the middle of november and it will take place on a satruday at around 4 oclock pm at the chrome shop where we get our shit done...the owner will show us the many steps to chrome parts and then we'll be eating there...Nice experience and cool meeting...
> *


ooo so i coud bring my rad support and he do it for free for the demo bwaahahahha


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2006, 04:27 PM~6427406
> *in the middle of november and it will take place on a satruday at around 4 oclock pm at the chrome shop where we get our shit done...the owner will show us the many steps to chrome parts and then we'll be eating there...Nice experience and cool meeting...
> *


  nice :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

happy birthday Jonathan...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2006, 10:14 PM~6428522
> *happy birthday Jonathan...
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 23 2006, 06:51 PM~6427834
> *ooo so i coud bring my rad support and he do it for  free for the demo bwaahahahha
> *


I doubt it you goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2006, 10:14 PM~6428522
> *happy birthday Jonathan...
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2006, 10:18 PM~6428555
> *I doubt it you goof... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


cant say i didn try hahahaha


----------



## Jodoka

Thanks guys for the birthday wishes :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## low ben

Hey Dave can you have some big deal for chrome?


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2006, 09:14 PM~6428522
> *happy birthday Jonathan...
> *


X4 bonne fête jespère ta eu po mal de cadeau lgros :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family oh and happy b-day homie


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 23 2006, 10:01 PM~6428963
> *wuz up family oh and happy b-day homie
> *


sup bro :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nothing getting everything str8 with my LUX paper work i over nighted my paper work to paul so now 90 more days and i will be in lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Oct 23 2006, 08:43 PM~6428774
> *Hey Dave can you have some big deal for chrome?
> *


well I go to autochrome 2005 and I do get some pretty good deals bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2006, 11:56 PM~6429389
> *well I go to autochrome 2005 and I do get some pretty good deals bro...
> *


BAH


----------



## Danthaman27

Good morning gangstas..


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2006, 04:27 PM~6427406
> *in the middle of november and it will take place on a satruday at around 4 oclock pm at the chrome shop where we get our shit done...the owner will show us the many steps to chrome parts and then we'll be eating there...Nice experience and cool meeting...
> *


Awesome!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WUZ UP FAMILY


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers


----------



## lolow

good morning brothers......... :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## deville

Whats up guys uffin: :wave:

Well. I move out this week. NDG here we come :0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2006, 07:27 PM~6427406
> *in the middle of november and it will take place on a satruday at around 4 oclock pm at the chrome shop where we get our shit done...the owner will show us the many steps to chrome parts and then we'll be eating there...Nice experience and cool meeting...
> *


That's hella cool :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 25 2006, 03:00 PM~6443476
> *That's hella cool  :0
> *


uffin:

Hows it hangin Brandon?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 25 2006, 04:00 PM~6443476
> *That's hella cool  :0
> *


damn straight brother...It should be on saturday november 11 homie...


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 25 2006, 06:04 PM~6443509
> *uffin:
> 
> Hows it hangin Brandon?
> *


None much none much how about yourself ?


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 25 2006, 06:59 PM~6443881
> *damn straight brother...It should be on saturday november 11 homie...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 25 2006, 03:59 PM~6443882
> *None much none much how about yourself ?
> *


Meh. My moms kicked me out.


----------



## lolow

:0 :uh: :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 25 2006, 05:18 PM~6444023
> *Meh. My moms kicked me out.
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 25 2006, 05:59 PM~6444247
> *wuz up family
> *


what's going on Darren...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 26 2006, 04:11 AM~6446990
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Oct 23 2006, 07:27 PM~6427406-->
> 
> 
> 
> in the middle of november and it will take place on a satruday at around 4 oclock pm at the chrome shop where we get our shit done...the owner will show us the many steps to chrome parts and then we'll be eating there...Nice experience and cool meeting...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Oct 23 2006, 08:51 PM~6427834
> *ooo so i coud bring my rad support and he do it for  free for the demo bwaahahahha
> *


I WILL CHROME MY DICK AND SLAP U WITH IT UP SIDE YOUR HEAD


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 26 2006, 07:18 AM~6447268
> *what's going on Darren...
> *


yo wuz up brother just chillin trying to get more people to build cars lol


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 25 2006, 03:58 PM~6442926
> *Whats up guys uffin: :wave:
> 
> Well. I move out this week. NDG here we come :0
> *


??? tu déménage ou????


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 25 2006, 04:58 PM~6442926
> *Whats up guys uffin: :wave:
> 
> Well. I move out this week. NDG here we come :0
> *


 hey dont worry , Ur not alone. :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 26 2006, 12:57 PM~6449765
> *??? tu déménage ou????
> *


Metro Vandome, pres de chez Dave la.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville+Oct 25 2006, 07:18 PM~6444023-->
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. My moms kicked me out.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Danthaman27_@Oct 26 2006, 04:05 PM~6449852
> *hey dont worry , Ur not alone.  :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT I BEEN OUT SINCE I WAS 16


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2006, 01:57 PM~6450219
> *WAHAHAHAHAHA
> NO SHIT I BEEN OUT SINCE I WAS 16
> *


 downerrrr


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 26 2006, 05:00 PM~6450297
> * downerrrr
> *


FUCK EM BRO ,I DONT SPEAK TO MY FAMILY TO BRO ,I SAY FUCK EM ALL


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2006, 02:09 PM~6450357
> *FUCK EM BRO ,I DONT SPEAK TO MY FAMILY  TO BRO ,I SAY FUCK EM ALL
> *


Gawdamn.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 26 2006, 05:28 PM~6450470
> *Gawdamn.
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2006, 01:25 PM~6449490
> *SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> 
> I WILL CHROME MY DICK AND SLAP U WITH IT UP SIDE YOUR HEAD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 26 2006, 02:32 PM~6450060
> *Metro Vandome, pres de chez Dave la.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## ridenlow702

Click Me Click Me Click ME CLICK ME CLICK ME


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

WHUT Z UP FOOLIOZ


----------



## Danthaman27

sup gangstas :wave:


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2006, 09:40 AM~6455422
> *morning brothers...
> *


 Hey sup Dave when s the next time yall going to be together for an actual photo shoot.3212560212

$$
$$
$$

$$
$
$
$$

$$$
$$$
$


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 27 2006, 05:18 PM~6458215
> *Hey sup Dave when s the next time yall going to be together for an actual photo shoot.3212560212
> 
> $$
> $$
> $$
> 
> $$
> $
> $
> $$
> 
> $$$
> $$$
> $
> *


Sorry about the extra bling bling signs,Gianni went skitzo on my key board and im still not allowed to edit my post...
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 27 2006, 08:55 AM~6455192
> *:0
> *


 :wave: Did you manage to figure out your camera??


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## deville

:0


> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 27 2006, 02:20 PM~6458236
> *Sorry about the extra bling bling signs,Gianni went skitzo on my key board and im still not allowed to edit my post...
> :thumbsdown:
> *


jajajajajajjaja!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Oct 27 2006, 02:21 PM~6458246
> *:wave: Did you manage to figure out your camera??
> *


im out of time for the moment but i call you wen i have the time  ''TEACHER'' :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night Dave :wave:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## abel

morning brother


----------



## killa lowrider

suppppp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## low ben

my bike is still for sale,,


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 28 2006, 11:42 AM~6462569
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

i see your posting my pic of our chapter all over fucker hahahahah


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 28 2006, 02:49 PM~6463577
> *TTT*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 28 2006, 03:49 PM~6463572
> *i see your posting my pic of our chapter all over fucker hahahahah
> *


wahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night dave :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 29 2006, 10:56 AM~6466565
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what is going opn senor Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

not much just doing laudry :biggrin: and probebly going to Omer DeSerres they have a litle tool to engrave im gonna have a loong this afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 29 2006, 11:09 AM~6466617
> *not much just doing laudry :biggrin: and probebly going to Omer DeSerres  they have a litle tool to engrave im gonna have a loong this afternoon  :biggrin:
> *


right on lolow...Post pics when you're done senor Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 29 2006, 01:24 PM~6466672
> *right on lolow...Post pics when you're done senor Gatineau... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: of the laudry wtf hahahahahahahah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## deville

sweet uffin:


----------



## lolow

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Danthaman27

Seeing you guys like that really shows team spirit :thumbsup:  


Sup Yall !!!!!!


----------



## lolow

well im off good night guys cya later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

good morning :biggrin:


----------



## Danthaman27

RISE & SHINE yall  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP ASS CLOWNS


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WUZ UP FAMILY JUST DROPPED BY TO SAY HELLO AND REP MY NEW NAME Lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 04:34 PM~6474413
> *WUZ UP FAMILY JUST DROPPED BY TO SAY HELLO AND REP MY NEW NAME Lol
> *


what up D-LuxuriouS... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

not much lux 4-life homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 04:36 PM~6474436
> *not much lux 4-life homie
> *


----------



## lolow

well im off cya later homies and good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 30 2006, 10:10 PM~6476466
> *well im off cya later homies and good night :wave:
> *


good night old man... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2006, 07:36 AM~6478241
> *good morning brothers...
> *



morning big dave :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

What up guys?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 31 2006, 09:08 AM~6478402
> *What up guys?
> *


what's going on Joe...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2006, 02:35 PM~6480362
> *what's going on Joe...
> *


la poste canada son trop con i me fon chier, mercredi passer jai envoyer une lettre avec carte daffaire dedans pis une petite note pis 2 rods d-twist pour des lunettes comme les miens a Humberto et a matin jai recu la lettre mais elle etais dans un plastic pis cetais marquer dans une lettre que pendant le transport de la lettre vers un autre poste canada la lettre a eter emdommager pis la la lettre qui mon renvoyer avait ete ouverte pis ya pu de note, ni de carte daffaire, ni de rods :angry: sa fait chier en criss


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 31 2006, 03:45 PM~6480445
> *la poste canada son trop con i me fon chier, mercredi passer jai envoyer une lettre avec carte daffaire dedans pis une petite note  pis 2 rods d-twist pour des lunettes comme les miens a Humberto et a matin jai recu la lettre mais elle etais dans un plastic pis cetais marquer dans une lettre que pendant le transport de la lettre vers un autre poste canada la lettre a eter emdommager pis la la lettre qui mon renvoyer avait ete ouverte pis ya pu de note, ni de carte daffaire, ni de rods  :angry:  sa fait chier en criss
> *


kessé ca????? Poste Canada peut pas rien faire pour ca???


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2006, 07:58 PM~6481942
> *kessé ca????? Poste Canada peut pas rien faire pour ca???
> *


non il son des crosseurs :machinegun:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 31 2006, 09:10 PM~6482007
> *non il son des crosseurs :machinegun:
> *


Canada Post is fucked up bro...Don't use them, go with UPS next time...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2006, 11:13 PM~6482030
> *Canada Post is fucked up bro...Don't use them, go with UPS next time...
> *


 :uh: ups is worst hahahahah


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

what up guys!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 1 2006, 04:11 AM~6483577
> *
> *


:0 Is that your bike>?


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP FOKKERZ


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Nov 1 2006, 01:58 PM~6485299
> *:0 Is that your bike>?
> *


no


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2006, 10:13 PM~6482030
> *Canada Post is fucked up bro...Don't use them, go with UPS next time...
> *


ups son pas mieu , jai jamais recu du stock aussi pété que sa pi jamais payer aussi cher de douane jamais payer en bas de 50$ pi le maximum que jai payer c 250$ pour un bike crisss cétais vrm stupide :0


----------



## MAYHEM

UPS SUX ASS


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 1 2006, 03:15 PM~6486420
> *ups son pas mieu , jai jamais recu du stock aussi pété que sa pi jamais payer aussi cher de douane jamais payer en bas de 50$ pi le maximum que jai payer c 250$ pour un bike crisss cétais vrm stupide  :0
> *


ouin ups pis poste canada c dla marde, jaime mieu purolator ou usps quand je fait venir du stock des etats


----------



## Jodoka

Sup Brothers :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Nov 1 2006, 05:49 PM~6486596
> *ouin ups pis poste canada c dla marde, jaime mieu purolator ou usps quand je fait venir du stock des etats
> *


----------



## lolow

well good night guys i off cya later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Oct 29 2006, 05:07 PM~6468113-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 29 2006, 05:08 PM~6468124
> *
> *



how many layitlow members are in those pics?


----------



## Danthaman27

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2006, 10:45 AM~6490178
> *morning brothers...
> *


HEY SUP GANSTA? I wanted to know if at your shop you had any clarinets for sale?
hit me a line please.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2006, 12:45 PM~6490894
> *how many layitlow members are in those pics?
> *


12 0r 13  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Nov 2 2006, 04:29 PM~6492442
> *HEY SUP GANSTA? I wanted to know if at your shop you had any clarinets for sale?
> hit me a line please.
> *


no he only have base and guitars and few amps thats all


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Nov 1 2006, 05:49 PM~6486596
> *ouin ups pis poste canada c dla marde, jaime mieu purolator ou usps quand je fait venir du stock des etats
> *


usps ses la meme chose que poste canada mais a place de poste canada ses poste des état unis fake quand sa arrive au canada ses poste canada qui le livre chez toi :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Nov 2 2006, 02:29 PM~6492442
> *HEY SUP GANSTA? I wanted to know if at your shop you had any clarinets for sale?
> hit me a line please.
> *


no such thing in the shop Dan...Sorry bro...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 2 2006, 11:10 PM~6495827
> *good night guys :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: good night lolow gatineau king


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 2 2006, 03:11 PM~6492728
> *no he only have base and guitars and few amps thats all
> *


damn lolow, it's like you live in that shop fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 2 2006, 10:15 PM~6495854
> *:biggrin: good night lolow gatineau king
> *


hahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2006, 11:18 PM~6495879
> *hahahaha... :biggrin:
> *


sup dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 2 2006, 10:21 PM~6495908
> *sup dave
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 3 2006, 12:17 AM~6495868
> *damn lolow, it's like you live in that shop fokker...  :biggrin:
> *


you wish hahahahah ....its just called the power of observation hhaha  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning lux familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 3 2006, 06:00 PM~6500251
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


what up senor goof... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning luxurious familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 4 2006, 10:34 AM~6502645
> *t t t
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 4 2006, 11:14 PM~6505702
> *wuz up family
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

well good night guys :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## low ben

Good morning lolow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

good morning dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 5 2006, 09:51 AM~6507320
> *good morning dave
> *


morning Darren...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

morning show what u going to do today


----------



## lolow

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hello homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 5 2006, 10:31 AM~6507448
> *morning show what u going to do today
> *


just chill bro... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey later today give me a call homie


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 5 2006, 12:49 PM~6507520
> *just chill bro... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Le prochain meeting LuxuriouS prendra place au LuxuriouS Custom Shop le samedi 18 novembre à 18 heures au 227 Broadway à Montréal Est

P.S: les membres qui ne paieront pas leur due, qui ne viendront pas à assez de meetings et shows en 2007 ne pourront plus faire partie du club en 2007. Nous avons besoin de membres qui s'impliquent donc si vous n'avez pas le temps de vous impliquer en 2007, LuxuriouS n'est pas pour vous


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## low ben

Luxurious Custom Shop !?!?!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 5 2006, 06:42 PM~6509460
> *P.S: guys that won't pay their dues, come to enough meetings or shows in 2007 will no longer be rolling with LuxuriouS in 2007. We want dedicated members, not deadweights or deadbeats...If you can't commit in 2007, then LuxuriouS is not for you...
> *


 :biggrin: that right dave


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Nov 5 2006, 08:35 PM~6510029
> *Luxurious Custom Shop !?!?!
> *


yes bro


----------



## lolow

:uh: what ever :ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 5 2006, 08:11 PM~6510232
> *:uh: what ever  :ugh:
> *


You're one of then most dedicated member of this club and chapter bro...That message is not for you...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 5 2006, 09:14 PM~6510250
> *You're one of then most dedicated member of this club and chapter bro...That message is not for you...
> *


but no car :biggrin: lolll joke lolow


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 5 2006, 10:17 PM~6510276
> *but no car  :biggrin: lolll joke lolow
> *


ooo litle burn :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 5 2006, 10:14 PM~6510250
> *You're one of then most dedicated member of this club and chapter bro...That message is not for you...
> *


yea it better not be for me fo0l :angry: :biggrin: hahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 5 2006, 08:34 PM~6510371
> *yea it better not be for me fo0l  :angry:  :biggrin: hahahahaha
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy

pm how you get in a culb like this.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 5 2006, 08:37 PM~6510405
> *pm how you get in a culb like this.
> *


where are you from?


----------



## 86' Chevy

Buhl,Idaho


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 5 2006, 08:42 PM~6510446
> *Buhl,Idaho
> *


How old are you?


----------



## 86' Chevy

14 and a half


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 5 2006, 08:44 PM~6510461
> *14 and a half
> *


show your bike bro!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 5 2006, 08:44 PM~6510461
> *14 and a half
> *


You got to hit maybe the Kentucky or Evansville or Indianapolis chapter to see what's up bro...


----------



## 86' Chevy

what do you mean. :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 5 2006, 08:55 PM~6510551
> *what do you mean. :uh:
> *


well I think you might be too young to start a chapter but you might be able to join existing chapters...


----------



## 86' Chevy

how?


----------



## lolow

im off good night homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night lolow :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Le prochain meeting LuxuriouS prendra place au LuxuriouS Custom Shop le samedi 18 novembre à 18 heures au 227 Broadway à Montréal Est

P.S: les membres qui ne paieront pas leur due, qui ne viendront pas à assez de meetings et shows en 2007 ne pourront plus faire partie du club en 2007. Nous avons besoin de membres qui s'impliquent donc si vous n'avez pas le temps de vous impliquer en 2007, LuxuriouS n'est pas pour vous


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yeah Meeting ou je deviens officiellement MEMBRE Luxurious MTL!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 6 2006, 03:14 PM~6514834
> *Yeah Meeting ou je deviens officiellement MEMBRE Luxurious MTL!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off cya later homies and good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 6 2006, 03:14 PM~6514834
> *Yeah Meeting ou je deviens officiellement MEMBRE Luxurious MTL!
> *



bienvenue big!!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning peeps...


----------



## MAYHEM

SLOW ASS TREAD


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey whats up Gatineau goof!!?

some new of your car?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 7 2006, 11:13 PM~6524764
> *hey whats up Gatineau goof!!?
> 
> some new of your car?
> *


well did very litle work on the ride wen i arrived from work wen i still got sum light outside :biggrin: started to remove my batterie,front shocks, and front sway-bar and removed all my front grill :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP FOOLS


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 6 2006, 04:14 PM~6514834
> *Yeah Meeting ou je deviens officiellement MEMBRE Luxurious MTL!
> *


hey hey sup antoine sa va :biggrin: reste a voter mais je pense pas que quelqu'un va pas vouloir tavoir dans le club fake ouais té officiellement dans le club next meeting bro


----------



## Danthaman27

sup everyone :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2006, 11:18 AM~6528264
> *SUP FOOLS
> *


sup bastard :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 8 2006, 06:09 PM~6529866
> *hey hey sup antoine sa va  :biggrin: reste a voter mais je pense pas que quelqu'un va pas vouloir tavoir dans le club fake ouais té officiellement dans le club next meeting bro
> *


je vote non moi :angry:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

whay you gonna do with your grill replated?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 8 2006, 07:23 PM~6530513
> *whay you gonna do with your grill  replated?
> *


yea or do a custom one  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 8 2006, 07:19 PM~6531189
> *yea or do a custom one    :biggrin:
> *



cool... really cool... hey bro why dont you give me your msn...? just pm me!


----------



## lolow

:uh: done


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## lolow

im off cya later guys good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 08:56 PM~6531856
> *wuz up family
> *


what's going on Darren...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 8 2006, 04:51 PM~6530244
> *je vote non moi  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 9 2006, 01:13 AM~6532683
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 9 2006, 04:16 AM~6533750
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


morning lolow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 9 2006, 08:26 AM~6534346
> *good morning brothers...
> *


----------



## lolow

:cheesy: wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

HEY FAMILY


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Le prochain meeting LuxuriouS prendra place au LuxuriouS Custom Shop le samedi 18 novembre à 18 heures au 227 Broadway à Montréal Est

P.S: les membres qui ne paieront pas leur due, qui ne viendront pas à assez de meetings et shows en 2007 ne pourront plus faire partie du club en 2007. Nous avons besoin de membres qui s'impliquent donc si vous n'avez pas le temps de vous impliquer en 2007, LuxuriouS n'est pas pour vous


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning la familia :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup dave :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 10 2006, 01:37 AM~6539620
> *Le prochain meeting LuxuriouS prendra place au LuxuriouS Custom Shop le samedi 18 novembre à 18 heures au 227 Broadway à Montréal Est
> 
> P.S: les membres qui ne paieront pas leur due, qui ne viendront pas à assez de meetings et shows en 2007 ne pourront plus faire partie du club en 2007. Nous avons besoin de membres qui s'impliquent donc si vous n'avez pas le temps de vous impliquer en 2007, LuxuriouS n'est pas pour vous
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 10 2006, 03:48 PM~6543142
> *wasup dave :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow...


----------



## lolow

soso


----------



## lolow

im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night lolow :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good night guys cya later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 12 2006, 10:21 AM~6551501
> *good morning brothers...
> *


sup dave :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:cheesy: good morning la familia :wave:


----------



## 86' Chevy

cool cool. :0


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 12 2006, 02:20 AM~6549019
> *
> *


can I use this for the preview of the Lux-B.C.-story in Crank!Magzine?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 12 2006, 01:17 PM~6552461
> *can I use this for the preview of the Lux-B.C.-story in Crank!Magzine?
> *


sure bro, go ahead man...


----------



## lolow

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

well im off cya later guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2006, 06:01 AM~6555870
> *sure bro, go ahead man...
> *


Thanks bro. Do you guys have like a nice shot of some of your bikes all together? Just a nice big picture for the preview.

Peace!
Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## Jodoka

Happy birthday Abel


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 13 2006, 01:58 AM~6556617
> *Thanks bro. Do you guys have like a nice shot of some of your bikes all together? Just a nice big picture for the preview.
> 
> Peace!
> Sebastian
> Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor
> *


I'll see what I have bro and will post it up on here tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Nov 13 2006, 07:49 AM~6557130
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ABEL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2006, 04:03 PM~6557317
> *I'll see what I have bro and will post it up on here tonight...
> *


Thanks a lot Sir!


and btw: HAPPY BIRTHDAY ABEL!  .... did he ever get a copy of Crank!Mag with his bike in it? If not - that's gonna be my birthday present.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 13 2006, 09:10 AM~6557333
> *Thanks a lot Sir!
> and btw: HAPPY BIRTHDAY ABEL!   .... did he ever get a copy of Crank!Mag with his bike in it? If not - that's gonna be my birthday present.
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ABEL


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## low ben

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low ben




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night grandpa :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## asco1

can someone PM me Abels mail adress so I can send him the mag?
Thanks!
Sebastian


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 14 2006, 04:28 AM~6564081
> *can someone PM me Abels mail adress so I can send him the mag?
> Thanks!
> Sebastian
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

pm send :0 :0 :0


----------



## asco1




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya homies later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 14 2006, 02:40 PM~6566070
> *well im off to work cya homies later :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


c ya :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## abel




----------



## alex_low

sup lux fam
yo Ben your picture are sick i loving it


----------



## Danthaman27

Sup yal gangstas!!!Did Abel figure out his camera?(p.s. happy birthday man!!)


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Nov 14 2006, 07:13 PM~6569191
> *Sup yal gangstas!!!Did Abel figure out his camera?(p.s. happy birthday man!!)
> *



man im still trying to make a good pic with  but im realy too busy now to pratice or call you mr


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Danthaman27_@Nov 14 2006, 07:13 PM~6569191
> *Sup yal gangstas!!!Did Abel figure out his camera?(p.s. happy birthday man!!)
> *



oh and thaks for th happy birthday :cheesy: ....were is my gift????????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 15 2006, 01:29 AM~6571003
> *good night brothers...
> *


good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning la familia :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya later :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

later cuz


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Le prochain meeting LuxuriouS prendra place au LuxuriouS Custom Shop le samedi 18 novembre à 18 heures au 227 Broadway à Montréal Est

P.S: les membres qui ne paieront pas leur due, qui ne viendront pas à assez de meetings et shows en 2007 ne pourront plus faire partie du club en 2007. Nous avons besoin de membres qui s'impliquent donc si vous n'avez pas le temps de vous impliquer en 2007, LuxuriouS n'est pas pour vous


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Gianni, empty your mail box so I can reply to your pm...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 15 2006, 01:43 PM~6574878
> *Le prochain meeting LuxuriouS prendra place au LuxuriouS Custom Shop le samedi 18 novembre à 18 heures au 227 Broadway à Montréal Est
> 
> P.S: les membres qui ne paieront pas leur due, qui ne viendront pas à assez de meetings et shows en 2007 ne pourront plus faire partie du club en 2007. Nous avons besoin de membres qui s'impliquent donc si vous n'avez pas le temps de vous impliquer en 2007, LuxuriouS n'est pas pour vous
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:uh:  fuck you !!! :uh: 










































:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya guys later  :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

no one from the lux is here :0 ??


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 16 2006, 03:57 PM~6583152
> *no one from the lux is here :0 ??
> *


  hey sup joe$


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 17 2006, 01:35 AM~6586005
> *good night brothers...
> *


good night dave


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: sup luxurious


----------



## asco1

Yo Lux - I need a group picture of your bikes and members (wether it's Lux-Canada or Lux-US or Lux-Anywhere) for the preview-section of the upcoming Crank!Magazine-Issue. Pic has to be high resolution and high quality. Pleas check your harddiscs for a descent pic!

Thanks!
Sebastian

P.S. Get ready for contributing your bike and Lux-Family pics for the big Lux-Feature soon.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 17 2006, 10:51 AM~6587444
> *Yo Lux - I need a group picture of your bikes and members (wether it's Lux-Canada or Lux-US or Lux-Anywhere) for the preview-section of the upcoming Crank!Magazine-Issue. Pic has to be high resolution and high quality. Pleas check your harddiscs for a descent pic!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sebastian
> 
> P.S. Get ready for contributing your bike and Lux-Family pics for the big Lux-Feature soon.
> *





:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 17 2006, 03:56 PM~6587461
> *[/color]
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



.... and you know that maaaayne!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 17 2006, 08:51 AM~6587444
> *Yo Lux - I need a group picture of your bikes and members (wether it's Lux-Canada or Lux-US or Lux-Anywhere) for the preview-section of the upcoming Crank!Magazine-Issue. Pic has to be high resolution and high quality. Pleas check your harddiscs for a descent pic!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sebastian
> 
> P.S. Get ready for contributing your bike and Lux-Family pics for the big Lux-Feature soon.
> *


Here's a pic of some of us at our last show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here's a pic of some of our bikes there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 17 2006, 04:21 PM~6587543
> *Here's a pic of some of us at our last show...
> 
> 
> *


that one is GREAT! Thanks Sir!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 15 2006, 03:43 PM~6574878
> *POUR CEUX QUI AIMERAIS SAVOIR LE CHEMIN VOICI UNE CARTE : http://fr.mappoint.sympatico.msn.ca/(xfvqp...%c3%a9al+QC|L1|*


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 17 2006, 11:40 AM~6588550
> *POUR CEUX QUI AIMERAIS SAVOIR LE CHEMIN VOICI UNE CARTE : http://fr.mappoint.sympatico.msn.ca/(xfvqp...%c3%a9al+QC|L1|
> *


beau travail Joe Money... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya later guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 17 2006, 01:31 PM~6589194
> *im off to work cya later guys :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 17 2006, 10:40 AM~6588550
> *POUR CEUX QUI AIMERAIS SAVOIR LE CHEMIN VOICI UNE CARTE : http://fr.mappoint.sympatico.msn.ca/(xfvqp...%c3%a9al+QC|L1|
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

well im off cya later homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's some pics of our meeting we had today...I'm with granpa lolow right now...That 47 year old goof came once again to another meeting in MTL... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Our embroided shirts and jackets came out awsome...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Biggy aka titslover on here...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

it was a great meeting tonight...20+ members...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

we were ready for the meeting...well some of us were... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Martin got a LuX shirt for his little 6 year old boy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Never thought we would be this organized and have all these dedicated members when we first started 3 years ago...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

DJLatin's twin brother lolow the Gatineau Kingpin were drinking all the coronas he could drink... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 19 2006, 01:29 AM~6597043
> *we were ready for the meeting...well some of us were... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


woot i see my hand hahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 19 2006, 12:31 AM~6597285
> *woot i see my hand hahaha
> *


damn granpa lolow drank like a drunk...wahahahaaaaaaaaa :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

what ever grandpa hahahha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night funny old man hahahah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 19 2006, 12:50 AM~6597371
> *what ever grandpa hahahha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brotherssssssss...


----------



## low ben

Morning Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Nov 19 2006, 10:25 AM~6598224
> *Morning Dave
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 19 2006, 11:28 AM~6598466
> *wasup homies :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what's going on lolow and Joeeeeeeeeeee 
Moneyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 19 2006, 12:43 PM~6598540
> *what's going on lolow and Joeeeeeeeeeee
> Moneyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


suppp dave :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up famliy just dropped in to say hello


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Danthaman27

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP FOKKERZ!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 20 2006, 12:40 PM~6604442
> *SUP FOKKERZ!!
> *


:twak:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 20 2006, 01:46 PM~6604465
> *:twak:
> *


YOU TOO U BASTARD!!!


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

fah q


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 20 2006, 12:40 PM~6604442
> *SUP FOKKERZ!!
> *


sup fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

DAMN THE BIKE GUYS LAGGIN!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up mayhem


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies  :wave:


----------



## D Twist

JOE MONEY your handle bars are done! Hit me up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn you get down d


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2006, 03:22 PM~6611325
> *damn you get down d
> *


thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Nov 21 2006, 03:10 PM~6611268-->
> 
> 
> 
> JOE MONEY your handle bars are done!  Hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Nov 21 2006, 03:22 PM~6611325
> *damn you get down d
> *


yes he does nice work   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya later guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2006, 12:10 PM~6611268
> *JOE MONEY your handle bars are done!  Hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, the handlebar look really clean


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2006, 01:10 PM~6611268
> *JOE MONEY your handle bars are done!  Hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2006, 02:10 PM~6611268
> *JOE MONEY your handle bars are done!  Hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN SWEET WORK THERE HOMIE!!


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

what up fam..........................TTT.LUXURIOUS FOR LIFE


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2006, 02:10 PM~6611268
> *JOE MONEY your handle bars are done!  Hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 damn nice d-twist :biggrin: cann't wait to get that


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2006, 12:10 PM~6611268
> *JOE MONEY your handle bars are done!  Hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## $$waylow59$$

these are nice


----------



## $$waylow59$$

these are nice


----------



## RO-BC

WHATS CRACKIN EVERYONE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 21 2006, 10:55 AM~6610149
> *what's up mayhem
> *


SUP BRO!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup lux familia :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## lolow

good night old man hahaha :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

cya guys later :wave: im off to work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

later


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 23 2006, 11:40 PM~6627368
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what's up senor Gatineau...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 24 2006, 01:43 AM~6627385
> *what's up senor Gatineau...
> *


chillin :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup lux familia :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family if andone needs anything just holla at me i am still waiting on teh 6" stroke we have some being made for you lol

DLK #1


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 24 2006, 03:03 PM~6629322
> *wuz up family if andone needs anything just holla at me i am still waiting on teh 6" stroke we have some being made for you lol
> 
> DLK #1
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

cya guys later :wave: im off to work


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup luxurious familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brother...


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

wasup lux family??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Next shirts will have to be updated... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fokkerssssss... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning lux familia :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## MAYHEM

before

































AFTER , MY GUTTED INTERIOR!!!


----------



## low ben




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Nov 29 2006, 05:34 PM~6661506
> *
> *


U LIKE!!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family yea LOW83CUTTY you have a pm back on that gold plating


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM

CLICK IT.
<a href=\'http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2hnz0hu\' target=\'_blank\'>MAYHEM GASS HOPPIN HIS BITCH!!!</a>


----------



## lolow

wasup lux familia :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 30 2006, 11:39 AM~6667080
> *CLICK IT.
> <a href=\'http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2hnz0hu\' target=\'_blank\'>MAYHEM GASS HOPPIN HIS BITCH!!!</a>
> *


Sweet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up fellas...


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies  :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 05:46 PM~6676355
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Next meeting will take place at Abel's new LuxuriouS Custom Shop on saturday december 16th 2006 at 227 Broadway in Montreal East at 6 p.m

Le prochain meeting LuxuriouS prendra place au LuxuriouS Custom Shop le samedi 16 décembre à 18 heures au 227 Broadway à Montréal Est</span>


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 2 2006, 11:35 AM~6680208
> *Next meeting will take place at Abel's new LuxuriouS Custom Shop on saturday december 16th 2006 at 227 Broadway in Montreal East at 6 p.m
> 
> Le prochain meeting LuxuriouS prendra place au LuxuriouS Custom Shop le samedi 16 décembre à 18 heures au 227 Broadway à Montréal Est</span>
> *


i'll try to be here prez


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 2 2006, 11:09 PM~6683029
> *i'll try to be here prez
> *


cool...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP LUX


----------



## lolow

good morning 
...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 2 2006, 10:12 PM~6683045
> *cool...
> *


maybe with my new car :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 3 2006, 12:49 PM~6684932
> *maybe with my new car  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 3 2006, 02:50 PM~6684938
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

good morning lux familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:wave:


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 4 2006, 11:13 AM~6690655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

well im off to work cya later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 5 2006, 12:20 PM~6698471
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


sup senor Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 5 2006, 01:32 PM~6698969
> *well im off to work cya later :wave:
> *


later bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good night brothers :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup brothers :wave:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 6 2006, 12:57 PM~6707045
> *wasup brothers :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## casper805

HAPPY B-DAY TO EXCALIBUR HAVE A GOOD ONE HOMIE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 07:46 PM~6676355
> *
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EXCALIBUR


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

GOOD NIGHT BROTHERS...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2006, 02:33 AM~6720074
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY EXCALIBUR
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## asco1

Good morning Lux-Members!

As already stated a few weeks ago, I want the big Lux in a "spotlight" article in the next Crank!Magazine. From some emails and PM from you guys I heard that you are down with it. So here's the deal:

- I need everyone of you to send me some good(!) pics of their bikes (high resolution, good background, sharp, good colors, no time stamps ....)

- I need some information about the bike (basic frame modifications, colors (brand) used, parts etc.), the owner and his/her relation to the Lux & lowriding/custom culture in general plus maybe some words you want to say.

- I need info about the club (when did it get started, who started it, where did it get started, who from the original founders is still in and active ..... and so on - basically a little Lux-History-Lesson) Maybe the Clubs/chapters presidents could work that one out.

- I need group shots of the lux-members at shows, cruises, BBQs or similar events - just to represent the family.

Well, basically I need all the stuff to make a BIG LUX feature that will spread about 10 pages. Think about the Lowrider-C.C.- features in LRM with pics from the past and the present rides ... that's basically what I want to do with the LUX B.C.

you can send the pictures and texts via email to: [email protected]


You with me?

Peace!
Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 8 2006, 01:19 AM~6720431
> *Good morning Lux-Members!
> 
> As already stated a few weeks ago, I want the big Lux in a "spotlight" article in the next Crank!Magazine. From some emails and PM from you guys I heard that you are down with it. So here's the deal:
> 
> - I need everyone of you to send me some good(!) pics of their bikes (high resolution, good background, sharp, good colors, no time stamps ....)
> 
> - I need some information about the bike (basic frame modifications, colors (brand) used, parts etc.), the owner and his/her relation to the Lux & lowriding/custom culture in general plus maybe some words you want to say.
> 
> - I need info about the club (when did it get started, who started it, where did it get started, who from the original founders is still in and active ..... and so on - basically a little Lux-History-Lesson) Maybe the Clubs/chapters presidents could work that one out.
> 
> - I need group shots of the lux-members at shows, cruises, BBQs or similar events - just to represent the family.
> 
> Well, basically I need all the stuff to make a BIG LUX feature that will spread about 10 pages. Think about the Lowrider-C.C.- features in LRM with pics from the past and the present rides ... that's basically what I want to do with the LUX B.C.
> 
> you can send the pictures and texts via email to: [email protected]
> You with me?
> 
> Peace!
> Sebastian
> Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor
> *


that's cool bro...I'll send you some pics of all the bikes we have but not sure if they are in high resolution enough for what you want though...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 7 2006, 11:19 PM~6720431
> *Good morning Lux-Members!
> 
> As already stated a few weeks ago, I want the big Lux in a "spotlight" article in the next Crank!Magazine. From some emails and PM from you guys I heard that you are down with it. So here's the deal:
> 
> - I need everyone of you to send me some good(!) pics of their bikes (high resolution, good background, sharp, good colors, no time stamps ....)
> 
> - I need some information about the bike (basic frame modifications, colors (brand) used, parts etc.), the owner and his/her relation to the Lux & lowriding/custom culture in general plus maybe some words you want to say.
> 
> - I need info about the club (when did it get started, who started it, where did it get started, who from the original founders is still in and active ..... and so on - basically a little Lux-History-Lesson) Maybe the Clubs/chapters presidents could work that one out.
> 
> - I need group shots of the lux-members at shows, cruises, BBQs or similar events - just to represent the family.
> 
> Well, basically I need all the stuff to make a BIG LUX feature that will spread about 10 pages. Think about the Lowrider-C.C.- features in LRM with pics from the past and the present rides ... that's basically what I want to do with the LUX B.C.
> 
> you can send the pictures and texts via email to: [email protected]
> You with me?
> 
> Peace!
> Sebastian
> Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor
> *


dam congrats lux


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 8 2006, 02:19 AM~6720431
> *Good morning Lux-Members!
> 
> As already stated a few weeks ago, I want the big Lux in a "spotlight" article in the next Crank!Magazine. From some emails and PM from you guys I heard that you are down with it. So here's the deal:
> 
> - I need everyone of you to send me some good(!) pics of their bikes (high resolution, good background, sharp, good colors, no time stamps ....)
> 
> - I need some information about the bike (basic frame modifications, colors (brand) used, parts etc.), the owner and his/her relation to the Lux & lowriding/custom culture in general plus maybe some words you want to say.
> 
> - I need info about the club (when did it get started, who started it, where did it get started, who from the original founders is still in and active ..... and so on - basically a little Lux-History-Lesson) Maybe the Clubs/chapters presidents could work that one out.
> 
> - I need group shots of the lux-members at shows, cruises, BBQs or similar events - just to represent the family.
> 
> Well, basically I need all the stuff to make a BIG LUX feature that will spread about 10 pages. Think about the Lowrider-C.C.- features in LRM with pics from the past and the present rides ... that's basically what I want to do with the LUX B.C.
> 
> you can send the pictures and texts via email to: [email protected]
> You with me?
> 
> Peace!
> Sebastian
> Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor
> *



:0


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## low ben

Good Night Prez


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

i picked up some pixies


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 10 2006, 05:14 PM~6735465
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 10 2006, 05:26 PM~6735577
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

well im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## asco1

DAMN - 275 pages of "good morning" and "good night" ..... 's up guys? Got your pics and texts for the BigLux-Feature ready?  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: hahahahahha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Dec 12 2006, 09:35 AM~6745912
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

before









after


----------



## lolow

bike look clean chris


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 12 2006, 07:09 PM~6750244
> *bike look clean chris
> *


x2  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

well im off cya later guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night lolow :wave:


----------



## casper805

HAPPY B-DAY TO LUXURIOUS MONTREAL HAVE A GOOD ONE HOMIE


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 13 2006, 08:45 AM~6753837
> *HAPPY B-DAY TO LUXURIOUS MONTREAL HAVE A GOOD ONE HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 13 2006, 10:45 AM~6753837
> *HAPPY B-DAY TO LUXURIOUS MONTREAL HAVE A GOOD ONE HOMIE
> *


 :0 :0 happy b-day dave :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 13 2006, 04:47 PM~6755601
> *:0  :0 happy b-day dave  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family happy b-day dave


----------



## low ben

Happy B-day Dave!!


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys  :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 13 2006, 09:45 AM~6753837
> *HAPPY B-DAY TO LUXURIOUS MONTREAL HAVE A GOOD ONE HOMIE
> *


thanks man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 13 2006, 02:47 PM~6755601
> *:0  :0 happy b-day dave  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Joe Money...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 13 2006, 10:02 PM~6757548
> *Happy B-day Dave!!
> *


thanks Ben...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Dec 13 2006, 09:43 PM~6757440
> *wuz up family happy b-day dave
> *


thanks Darren...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## asco1

Good Morning, Good Night, Good Morning, Good Night ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  


Yo LUX! Got that pics and articles ready?

Peace!
Sebastian


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

well im off cya later and good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys  :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## asco1

Are you guys trying to ignore me?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 15 2006, 11:33 AM~6765140
> *Are you guys trying to ignore me?
> *


YES :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 14 2006, 02:04 PM~6760903
> *Good Morning, Good Night, Good Morning, Good Night ...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Yo LUX! Got that pics and articles ready?
> 
> Peace!
> Sebastian
> *


bike too?? :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 15 2006, 10:33 AM~6765140
> *Are you guys trying to ignore me?
> *


I'm getting everything ready for our chapter bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by jonathant+Dec 15 2006, 11:28 PM~6766795-->
> 
> 
> 
> bike too?? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure dude!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2006, 06:16 AM~6768503
> *I'm getting everything ready for our chapter bro...
> *


Great bro!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning lux brothers... :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Next meeting will take place at Abel's new LuxuriouS Custom Shop on saturday december 16th 2006 at 227 Broadway in Montreal East at 6 p.m

Le prochain meeting LuxuriouS prendra place au LuxuriouS Custom Shop le samedi 16 décembre à 18 heures au 227 Broadway à Montréal Est</span>


----------



## Sneak

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 13 2006, 12:30 AM~6749039
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How did you do the tank on that green bike?


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 18 2006, 01:46 AM~6778077
> *good night fokkers...
> *


good night old man  :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 18 2006, 07:46 AM~6779128
> *morning brothers...
> *


sup boss, post the pic of the meeting


----------



## low ben

Sorry guys , I was in Mtl but at 10 o'clock pm...Next meeting I'll be there


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Dec 18 2006, 08:52 AM~6779155
> *sup boss, post the pic of the meeting
> *


here's a couple brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## MAYHEM

sup fokkers!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2006, 12:24 AM~6783585
> *
> *


limes not lemon juice :twak: :twak:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslocs74_@Dec 19 2006, 08:34 PM~6787970
> *limes not lemon juice :twak:  :twak:
> *


wahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night Dave :wave:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

sup


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Dec 21 2006, 07:30 AM~6796326
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2006, 10:45 PM~6788695
> *wahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

merry xmas lux..

a other fabulus years was done 
of what I see the next year come bigger than this years


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 21 2006, 02:40 PM~6798675
> *merry xmas lux..
> 
> a other fabulus years was done
> of what I see the next year come bigger than this years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Merry Christmas to you and your family bro...


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 21 2006, 01:40 PM~6798675
> *merry xmas lux..
> 
> a other fabulus years was done
> of what I see the next year come bigger than this years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Merry Xmas :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning lux homies :biggrin: :wave: and friends


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers....


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslocs74_@Dec 19 2006, 09:34 PM~6787970
> *limes not lemon juice :twak:  :twak:
> *


limes is disgusting feelin the lemon :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 22 2006, 11:45 PM~6807959
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


what up King Pin lolow Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 22 2006, 02:49 PM~6805281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Dec 22 2006, 11:10 PM~6807782
> *good night guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

sup brother


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## war zone

hay this is one of the bike club members in san jo my bike name is the war zone


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM YOUR MONTREAL BROTHERS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM YOUR MONTREAL BROTHERS


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## casper805

MERRY CHRISTMAS LUXURIOUS
FROM THE WHOLE ARTISTICS FAMILIA


----------



## low ben

Merry Xmas Guys


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## killa lowrider

merry christmas every body :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## excalibur

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## chamuco61

_*Merry Christmas to the homies in Luxurious from the ShotCallers Family...*_


----------



## lolow

good night homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

Merry Christmas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Dec 25 2006, 09:50 AM~6820509
> *Merry Christmas
> *


merry christmas to you too Jonathan...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

look at dave post whorin like crazy hahahahahah damn dave :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off cya guys later :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 25 2006, 02:10 PM~6821575
> *look at dave post whorin like crazy hahahahahah damn dave  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey salut es gars... dsl javai pu dordi spour sa javai lair mort... But Im back... pi dsl pour le meeting jai manquer sa arrivera pu guys!!!! PI joyeux Noel .!!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

Merry Christmas-from St. Louis,Mo.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 25 2006, 07:21 PM~6823543
> *Hey salut es gars... dsl javai pu dordi spour sa javai lair mort... But Im back... pi dsl pour le meeting jai manquer sa arrivera pu guys!!!! PI joyeux Noel .!!
> *


Joyeux Noel Steven...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.follerie.com/rocky.html


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 26 2006, 02:59 PM~6829114
> *http://www.follerie.com/rocky.html
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

good night guys ,im off cya later :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 26 2006, 10:06 PM~6832387
> *good night guys ,im off cya later :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

SLOW IN THIS BITCH!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.follerie.com/lotr.html


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2006, 04:55 PM~6837950
> *
> *


cleam street


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the Gatineau goof himself... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 27 2006, 05:20 PM~6838145
> *wasup :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 27 2006, 05:24 PM~6838175
> *
> *


You are reposting pics lolow??? that's ok bro, no need to punish yourself with that big stop sign...wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lolow

:uh: :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 27 2006, 05:33 PM~6838242
> *:uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> *


Don't be too hard on yourself Gatineau King...Everybody knows to like to repost constantly the same smilies and funny pics like this one and the stop sign...wahahahaaaaaaaaa you damn goof...


----------



## lolow

:uh: bla bla bla


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

well im off cya later and good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 27 2006, 10:36 PM~6840264
> *well im off cya later and good night guys :wave:
> *


good night fokker...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## TonyO

If any of you want to order Luxurious parts (i.e. sissybar, forks, plaque, etc) Let me know. I just drew up your plaque in CAD and it is ready to be laser cut out.

Hit me up guys, I can get things made of your plaque design now.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea wait till you guys seen the new LUX forks coming out homies


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Dec 28 2006, 08:53 PM~6843652
> *yea wait till you guys seen the new LUX forks coming out homies
> *


I can get them made too, hit me up


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## low ben

Anyone want a Chrysler Fifth Avenue 1984...Very Clean!!! 120 000 km !?


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey Quebec's fellas does any body have a bike frame for me?


----------



## lolow

im off good night :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 28 2006, 05:18 PM~6847415
> *Hey Quebec's fellas does any body have a bike frame for me?
> *


Frame? Classic or custom


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 28 2006, 10:49 PM~6849992
> *Frame? Classic or custom
> *


no custom frame man!,,, I need a stock one .


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 02:19 AM~6851817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hehe nice pic bro!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 29 2006, 11:29 AM~6852871
> *morning brothers...
> *


supppp davee!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 11:19 AM~6851817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh Snap there's a holiday message in that pic? :0


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 29 2006, 03:30 PM~6855544
> *wasup lux homies :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 30 2006, 03:03 AM~6860301
> *:wave:
> *


good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 29 2006, 10:40 AM~6852952
> *supppp davee!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Dec 30 2006, 11:44 AM~6862364
> *sup guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night guys cya later :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

Happy New Year guys


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning lux familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE MONEY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 2 2007, 08:24 PM~6886314
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE MONEY
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## lolow

good night :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys and happy birthday Joe Money


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 2 2007, 09:24 PM~6886314
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE MONEY
> *


hey hey thanks lolow :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Happy Birthay bro!


----------



## lolow

im off to work cya guys later :wave:


----------



## syked1

Happy B-Day Jon

Bonne Fete man


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## RO-BC

can someone send johnatant 75 bucks to send me the frame he owes me for a respirator i traded him for please help me and him out


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

WUZ UP???I am the newest member of the LUX family. :biggrin: I have a lowrider show car & a low-low bike,too.From St. Louis,Mo.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 4 2007, 01:55 PM~6901438
> *can someone send johnatant 75 bucks to send me the frame he owes me for a respirator i traded him for please help me and him out
> *


WHAT???EXPLAIN IT BETTER??


----------



## RO-BC

well lets get this right so there aint no problem. im not callin nobody out either but i made a deal with johnathant for the pink frame i would trade my 300+ dollar airfed painting respirator for the frame. i sent the mask to him and paid about 30 bucks for something that didnt even weigh 3 lbs. he then said he wasnt gonna pay for shippin on the frame to be sent cause it was to much i then agreed to waite till he got paid since im a fair guy and i understand that money dont grow on trees. finally he said the frame was shipped to me after paying 75 bucks to send it i said ok fair enough. i waited bout 3 weeks for him to tell me the frame was sent back to him. now i seen the address he put on the package when he sent me a pic of it boxed up and it was the right address. the address is my work address where i recieve all of my packages. im not calling him out or anything but i need that frame and i was wondering if one of his fellow members can help him out by loaning him money to send the frame. then it will be a club issue if he dont pay the member back i need the frame its for my girl. like i said im not bad mouthing nor am i calling him out he seems like a good guy but i need the frame can someone help out this situation


----------



## RO-BC

i did tell him to hold the frame and i would pay shipping but now that i think of it i shouldnt have to cause it wasnt part of the deal i paid my shipping for his package to get to him i think its only fair he should pay for my package to be sent to me i will even give him a better address to send the package


----------



## Jodoka

is not my fault if the package send back to me :uh: i pay 74,93$ cnd to send the bike but i dont want to repay 75$ for shipping. so i dont want any problem with nobody because the shipping. I hate shipping its not my first package i send to the us but i the first time that the package send back to me :around:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 4 2007, 07:40 PM~6905569
> *i did tell him to hold the frame and i would pay shipping but now that i think of it i shouldnt have to cause it wasnt part of the deal i paid my shipping for his package to get to him i think its only fair he should pay for my package to be sent to me i will even give him a better address to send the package
> *


yeah its fair but you pay 25$ for the shipping and me its 75 x2$ that its not fair but if you pay 30$ i can pay the rest of the shipping let me know by pm


----------



## Jodoka

Wassup Lux


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 4 2007, 08:37 PM~6905551
> *well lets get this right so there aint no problem. im not callin nobody out either but i made a deal with johnathant for the pink frame i would trade my 300+ dollar airfed painting respirator for the frame. i sent the mask to him and paid about 30 bucks for something that didnt even weigh 3 lbs. he then said he wasnt gonna pay for shippin on the frame to be sent cause it was to much i then agreed to waite till he got paid since im a fair guy and i understand that money dont grow on trees. finally he said the frame was shipped to me after paying 75 bucks to send it i said ok fair enough. i waited bout 3 weeks for him to tell me the frame was sent back to him. now i seen the address he put on the package when he sent me a pic of it boxed up and it was the right address. the address is my work address where i recieve all of my packages. im not calling him out or anything but i need that frame and i was wondering if one of his fellow members can help him out by loaning him money to send the frame. then it will be a club issue if he dont pay the member back i need the frame its for my girl. like i said im not bad mouthing nor am i calling him out he seems like a good guy but i need the frame can someone help out this situation
> *



Ok he has your paint mask and you still didn't receive the frame cause he doesn't have the 75$ to ship it to you right? I'll talk to him tomorrow to see what's up and I will try to fix that for you man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 4 2007, 09:18 PM~6905862
> *yeah its fair but you pay 25$ for the shipping and me its 75 x2$ that its not fair but if you pay 30$ i can pay the rest of the shipping let me know by pm
> *


I'll give you the 30$ bro so you can send RO-BC the frame again...UPS fucks up sometimes but the guy is entitled to his frame for sure...I'll call you up tomorrow to work out the details bro...


----------



## lolow

:uh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2007, 10:50 PM~6907403
> *I'll give you the 30$ bro so you can send RO-BC the frame again...UPS fucks up sometimes but the guy is entitled to his frame for sure...I'll call you up tomorrow to work out the details bro...
> *


ok 514-432-6358


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 4 2007, 06:44 PM~6905081
> *WUZ UP???I am the newest member of the LUX family. :biggrin: I have a lowrider show car & a low-low bike,too.From St. Louis,Mo.
> *


  sup man!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## RO-BC

thanx for helping me and johnathan get this sorted


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

Nice bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

well im off good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## deville

Whats up brothers.


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 6 2007, 10:35 AM~6918694
> *Whats up brothers.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's going on lolow and Jonathan...


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sup Fam. Dave you're everywhere.


----------



## lolow

:uh: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

sup luxxx


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 7 2007, 05:26 PM~6926952
> *Sup Fam. Dave you're everywhere.
> *


I sure am bro... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

LuxuriouS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 7 2007, 04:26 PM~6926952
> *Sup Fam. Dave you're everywhere.
> *


WHATZ UP HOMIEZ IN MY FAM...


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by lolow+Jan 7 2007, 11:18 PM~6929360-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that image. I might have to borrow that from you. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 8 2007, 10:30 AM~6932020
> *WHATZ UP HOMIEZ IN MY FAM...
> *


Sup Cutty. :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning bros...


----------



## Dee Luxe

Good mornin' Dave. It was awesome to see the guys come into the STL topics and back us up. We are known as the 'T-Shirt' club. :0


----------



## abel

uffin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

well im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 8 2007, 10:07 AM~6932182
> *Good mornin' Dave. It was awesome to see the guys come into the STL topics and back us up. We are known as the 'T-Shirt' club.  :0
> *


right on...We got our St-Louis brothers and sisters back...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2005, 08:23 PM~3790314
> *LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE B.C (INSANITY)
> *


Hey Danny, does he still have this bike? I laways loved it.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## TonyO

whatup brothas :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2007, 10:30 AM~6941826
> *whatup brothas :wave:
> *


sup TonyO...


----------



## TonyO

Still got the design if any of you want anything made hit me up


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## _|¤|<€®

apres 6 mois jviens dreussir a me reconnecter sur mon compte ahah... mink jfinisse par me rapeller comment poster des pic ma vous montrer le ptit update de mon low :uh:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

well im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## _|¤|<€®




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 9 2007, 10:51 PM~6948518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro... :0


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup bros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Our next meeting will take place on saturday the 20th of january at 6 p.m at 227 Broadway in Montreal East. The LuxuriouS Shop.


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2007, 12:07 PM~6951858
> *Our next meeting will take place on saturday the 20th of january at 6 p.m at 227 Broadway in Montreal East. The LuxuriouS Shop.
> *


2 days before my Birthday...

I will be there brothas!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 10 2007, 06:07 PM~6954678
> *wasup :wave:
> *


hey bro ... how come the ride? :tongue:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 9 2007, 10:51 PM~6948518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alot of respect for the work,,, but I think that you should math everything,, like choose only one or two color.... you got alot of color man!!!... you got black,purple,red,chrome,and sylver.... if the frame was red everything would be cool... 

anyway bro its your bike not mine ... only my opinion!!! :biggrin: 

it still a nice bike


----------



## _|¤|<€®

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 10 2007, 07:23 PM~6954836
> *alot of respect for the work,,, but I think that you should math everything,, like choose only one or two color.... you got alot of color man!!!... you got black,purple,red,chrome,and sylver....  if the frame was red everything would be cool...
> 
> anyway bro its your bike not mine ... only my opinion!!! :biggrin:
> 
> it still a nice bike
> *



sa fait meme pas 1 journee quié monter calme toi lpain  mes piece senvons au plaquage pis kek piece du laser cut arrive bientot aussi


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 10 2007, 06:34 PM~6954928
> *sa fait meme pas 1 journee quié monter calme toi lpain  mes piece senvons au plaquage pis kek piece du laser cut arrive bientot aussi
> *


ok then I'll give you 72 hours more :rofl:


----------



## _|¤|<€®

LOLL en 72 heure jai meme pas asser pour demonter toute les esti de piece ya apres ste bike la


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 10 2007, 06:49 PM~6955055
> *LOLL en 72 heure jai meme pas asser pour demonter toute les esti de piece ya apres ste bike la
> *




:dunno:


----------



## lolow

your one slow fucker hahahah 2 hours and its done :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 10 2007, 06:17 PM~6954783
> *2 days before my Birthday...
> 
> I will be there brothas!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 10 2007, 06:34 PM~6954928
> *sa fait meme pas 1 journee quié monter calme toi lpain  mes piece senvons au plaquage pis kek piece du laser cut arrive bientot aussi
> *


----------



## lolow

well im off guys cuy later :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2007, 11:07 AM~6951858
> *Our next meeting will take place on saturday the 20th of january at 6 p.m at 227 Broadway in Montreal East. The LuxuriouS Shop.
> *


Count me in Prez. :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 10 2007, 09:25 PM~6956276
> *your one slow fucker hahahah 2 hours and its done  :cheesy:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 10 2007, 09:51 PM~6956481
> *Count me in Prez. :0
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

2005 pic...


----------



## lolow

:uh: 3 time repost hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 11 2007, 10:43 PM~6965961
> *:uh:  3 time repost hahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


what happen with you bro :uh: you dont fuckin answer to my question :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 11 2007, 10:43 PM~6965961
> *:uh:  3 time repost hahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


well yes... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 11 2007, 10:58 PM~6966155
> *what happen with you bro  :uh:  you dont fuckin answer to my question  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 12 2007, 12:58 AM~6966155
> *what happen with you bro  :uh:  you dont fuckin answer to my question  :tears:
> *


 :uh: ???????????????????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

that's right fokkers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 12 2007, 03:43 PM~6971365
> *:uh: ???????????????????????????????? :dunno:
> *


I asked what up witn the ride bro :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 12 2007, 06:38 PM~6972784
> *I asked what up witn the ride bro :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

fokkers


----------



## _|¤|<€®

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 12 2007, 07:00 PM~6972439
> *that's right fokkers...
> 
> 
> *




DAMNNNNNN !!!!! NICEEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 12 2007, 08:38 PM~6972784
> *I asked what up witn the ride bro :cheesy:
> *


didn do much on it kinda bored and its suck workin on the driveway in the cold :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 13 2007, 12:10 AM~6975585
> *didn do much on it kinda bored and its suck workin on the driveway in the cold  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


excuses again ya lazy Gatineau goof bum... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 13 2007, 12:31 AM~6975746
> *good night guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night bros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

It's the big LuX all day everyday...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning lolow :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 13 2007, 10:46 AM~6977270
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


morning lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 13 2007, 10:49 AM~6977279
> *good morning lolow :wave:
> *


morning Jonathan...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's a pic of us in the new LRM in Niagara reppin' the big LuX...It's a small pic but believe me, it's just a start...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Picture is fuzzy cause I'm too close to the page but it's on page 70 in the new LRM...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We will do better in the years to come...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

god damn you like to repost hahahaha :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 13 2007, 01:08 PM~6977818
> *god damn you like to repost hahahaha :uh:
> *


and I know you really love it when I do that... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2007, 01:16 AM~6981483
> *and I know you really love it when I do that... :biggrin:
> *


yes i do it make me smile :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Im not on the pictures!!!1 :0


----------



## low ben

Wassup Guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 14 2007, 06:49 PM~6986854
> *Im not on the pictures!!!1 :0
> *



whahahahaha nah lrm cut youre ugly face on the pic :0 j/k


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 14 2007, 10:47 PM~6987416
> *whahahahaha nah lrm cut youre ugly face on the pic :0  j/k
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 14 2007, 07:49 PM~6986854
> *Im not on the pictures!!!1 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

Wuz up-from STL to you?


----------



## Jodoka

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 14 2007, 10:54 PM~6989398
> *Wuz up-from STL to you?
> *


  sup bro!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2007, 09:56 PM~6997858
> *good night brothers...
> *


good night Dave :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning :wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe

Good Mornin' :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

x9


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Our next meeting will take place on saturday the 20th of january at 6 p.m at 227 Broadway in Montreal East. The LuxuriouS Shop.


----------



## _|¤|<€®

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 16 2007, 08:02 PM~7005675
> *Our next meeting will take place on saturday the 20th of january at 6 p.m at 227 Broadway in Montreal East. The LuxuriouS Shop.
> *


jme suis tjrs demander pkoi tu fait les message en anglais pour les membre de MONTREAL pcq TLM PARLE FRANCAIS


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 16 2007, 08:23 PM~7006806
> *jme suis tjrs demander pkoi tu fait les message en anglais pour les membre de MONTREAL pcq TLM PARLE FRANCAIS
> *


pcq on est sur un forum anglais :uh: hahaahah


----------



## PurpleLicious

any one have a stock frame for me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 16 2007, 09:31 PM~7006884
> *pcq on est sur un forum anglais  :uh: hahaahah
> *


----------



## Jodoka

good morning Lux :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## abel

sup luxxx


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

JUST POPED IN TO SAY,''WUZ UP'' family?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night Dave :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 17 2007, 11:05 PM~7017953
> *good night Dave :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 18 2007, 09:31 AM~7020424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












me its a photoshop but you its only your fucking crossed nose ugly face its a original pic


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 18 2007, 01:13 PM~7021188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me its a photoshop but you its only your fucking crossed nose ugly face its a original pic
> *


thats no pshop u suck so much dick its in the guiness book of world records you ugly baboon that face breaks mirrors you fuckin cock sucking ***!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave: i cant comes at the meeting today :uh: i moved in a new house


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 20 2007, 07:22 AM~7038358
> *good morning guys :wave:    i cant comes at the meeting today :uh: i moved in a new house
> *


 :uh: 
bela no2 bwahahahahahahahah


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 20 2007, 08:22 AM~7038358
> *good morning guys :wave:    i cant comes at the meeting today :uh: i moved in a new house
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Our next meeting will take place on saturday the 20th of january at 6 p.m at 227 Broadway in Montreal East. The LuxuriouS Shop.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 20 2007, 09:39 AM~7038549
> *that's tonight...</span>*


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 20 2007, 09:22 AM~7038358
> *good morning guys :wave:    i cant comes at the meeting today :uh: i moved in a new house
> *


I know how that is. I alot of fun :uh:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

happy b day 
91PurplePeopleEater 
have a gud one homie


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 20 2007, 12:16 PM~7038685
> *happy b  day
> 91PurplePeopleEater
> have a gud one homie
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

we had another great meeting tonight...Over 25 members showed up as usual...Damn it's nice to see that for a big group, everybody takes those meetings very seriously...Damn nice to have such dedicated and good members like the ones I have...   

Here's Martin (vice prez) with his little boy Simon displaying his new white gold grill...He was so proud to show it to everybody...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the little guy really wanted to put his lux shirt and pendant and come to the meeting...And show me his grill...Damn he was proud of that grill...haha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Timmay (T-Minus) and Bela (MAYHEM)...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Timmay, Bela and granpa lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Stephane and good old Humberto... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

crazy Bela picked up the rest of his interior today from Humberto...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Tommy and his girlfriend Annie...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Moore the new owner of my old Coupe 84...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Pancho (19PANCHO59), Biggy (titslover), Dom's girlfriend and Dom (idom on here)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Martin's son, Huggies and Martin...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

7 of the 9 members of the bike club...  hey got big plans for the new season...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

grandpa lolow the Gatineau goof...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We were well over 30 with the guests...I need to buy some more chairs for the next meeting... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey dave did u ask money about tah for me?????


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 21 2007, 12:35 AM~7043034
> *good night guys :wave:
> *


good night lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jan 20 2007, 11:45 PM~7042774
> *hey dave did u ask money about tah for me?????
> *


Yeah he'll give me the information this week bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## low ben

Hi guys , I had some F*ckin problem with my car , Next Meeting i'll be there for SURE !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 21 2007, 05:35 PM~7047000
> *Hi guys , I had some F*ckin problem with my car , Next Meeting i'll be there for SURE !!!
> *


right on bro cause it's important to come to those meetings...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 21 2007, 07:03 PM~7048054
> *right on bro cause it's important to come to those meetings...
> *


I know Prez , this winter I have really no free time , and when I have free time , my car does'nt work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 21 2007, 08:20 PM~7048805
> *I know Prez , this winter I have really no free time , and when I have free time , my car does'nt work
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS...


----------



## MAYHEM

*HAPPY ASS B DAY PURPLE LICIOUS*


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 09:31 AM~7053036
> *HAPPY ASS B DAY PURPLE LICIOUS
> *


x2


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 12:31 PM~7053036
> *HAPPY ASS B DAY PURPLE LICIOUS
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 11:31 AM~7053036
> *HAPPY ASS B DAY PURPLE LICIOUS
> *


HAVE A GOOD ONE STEVEN :biggrin: HAPPY B-DAY BROTHERR


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## 86' Chevy

How can I get in this club?? lmk please pm me or something!!!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 22 2007, 06:45 PM~7056437
> *How can I get in this club?? lmk please pm me or something!!!
> *


pm LuxuriouSMontreaL on lil , he will can help you


----------



## 86' Chevy

thank you !!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEVEN (VICE PREZ OF OUR BIKE CLUB)


----------



## 86' Chevy

Happy B-day


----------



## killa lowrider

suppp luxxxxx :biggrin:


----------



## _|¤|<€®

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 22 2007, 10:35 PM~7058630
> *suppp luxxxxx :biggrin:
> *


u suck :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 22 2007, 10:44 PM~7058724
> *u suck  :biggrin:
> *


lolll VA TE FAIRE UN NEW BIKE ESTI DE BITCH A PLACE DE PERTE TON TEMPS :biggrin:


----------



## _|¤|<€®

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 22 2007, 10:47 PM~7058761
> *lolll VA TE FAIRE UN NEW BIKE ESTI DE BITCH A PLACE DE PERTE TON TEMPS  :biggrin:
> *


 on dit PERDRE sont temps LOLL rien a foutre au lieu davoir 1 bike jen et 2 morceau AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 22 2007, 10:49 PM~7058777
> *on dit PERDRE sont temps LOLL rien a foutre au lieu davoir 1 bike jen et 2 morceau AHAHAHAHAH
> *


va falloir jfasse ma job de prez pi ma te forcer a avoir un new bike :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lolow

im off good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 20 2007, 10:12 PM~7042590
> *7 of the 9 members of the bike club...   hey got big plans for the new season...
> 
> 
> *


Damn right we do uffin:
Nice pics dave.


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2007, 10:31 AM~7053036
> *HAPPY ASS B DAY PURPLE LICIOUS
> *


thx alot fat ass! :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 21 2007, 12:12 AM~7042590
> *7 of the 9 members of the bike club...   hey got big plans for the new season...
> 
> 
> *


and 5 guys have a lowrider trike lolll :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 23 2007, 04:28 PM~7064871
> *and 5 guys have a lowrider trike lolll :biggrin:
> *


 sa c ben prske vous savez pa encor faire du bécik a 2 roues LOSER!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 23 2007, 05:55 PM~7065036
> *sa c ben prske vous savez pa encor faire du bécik a 2 roues LOSER!
> *


car on nest des trike lover hahaha :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 23 2007, 06:03 PM~7065542
> *car on nest des trike lover hahaha :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


essaie pas PUNK ASS!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 23 2007, 07:48 PM~7065800
> *wasup :wave:
> *


sup lolow :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 23 2007, 10:05 AM~7061610
> *thx alot fat ass! :biggrin:
> *


JE SUIS PAS DAVE OU ABEL MON ESTI POUBELLE!!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2007, 08:46 PM~7066171
> *JE SUIS PAS DAVE OU ABEL  MON ESTI POUBELLE!!
> *


lollllllllllllllllll


----------



## Jodoka

300 pages


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 23 2007, 08:59 PM~7066247
> *300 pages
> *


cuz you are a *** :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 23 2007, 07:10 PM~7066317
> *cuz you are a ***  :biggrin:
> *


o moin on se ressemble asteure ahahaha :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 23 2007, 09:17 PM~7066372
> *o moin on se ressemble asteure ahahaha :uh:
> *


jai dit ke toi criss pas moi estiii on se ressemble pas loll on na juste le meme nom sa fini la jparle pas du nom de famille HAHAHA


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 23 2007, 07:18 PM~7066376
> *jai dit ke toi criss pas moi estiii on se ressemble pas loll on na juste le meme nom sa fini la jparle pas du nom de famille HAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin: ahahahha ouais c vrai on se ressemble pas pentoute moi jtravail sur mes low pis les tien pis toi tu te pogne le cul pis tu donne des ordres pis jai ecoute pas ahaha


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 23 2007, 07:59 PM~7066247
> *300 pages
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 23 2007, 11:31 PM~7067918
> *good night brothers...
> *


sup dave :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 23 2007, 10:33 PM~7067952
> *sup dave :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:uh: looks good chris


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## low ben

Hey guys , My bike is finaly sold , Damu505 will be the new owner of my baby!


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 24 2007, 05:20 PM~7074869
> *Hey guys , My bike is finaly sold , Damu505 will be the new owner of my baby!
> *


 :0 he buy all my bike on ebay


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 24 2007, 06:20 PM~7074869
> *Hey guys , My bike is finaly sold , Damu505 will be the new owner of my baby!
> *


 :tears: we lost a good one!

:banghead: :banghead: what are you gonna do noW!


----------



## _|¤|<€®

qui va faire la 301 ieme page ???


----------



## _|¤|<€®

BIN C MOÉÉÉÉÉ


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 24 2007, 09:02 PM~7077179
> *good night guys :wave:
> *


good night bro :wave:


----------



## low ben

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 24 2007, 06:48 PM~7075693
> *:tears: we lost a good one!
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead: what are you gonna do noW!
> *



Probally Buy a car or maybe rebuilt a bike but....it sound car


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 24 2007, 11:19 PM~7077359
> *Probally Buy a car or maybe rebuilt a bike but....it sound car
> *


FAIT UN AUTRE BIKE LGROS JTEN NÉ PARLER MAN :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 24 2007, 10:21 PM~7076662
> *BIN C MOÉÉÉÉÉ
> *


BINN BRAVO :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 24 2007, 06:20 PM~7074869
> *Hey guys , My bike is finaly sold , Damu505 will be the new owner of my baby!
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys I need Cheap parts,,, I'll need used stock frame... a 72 spokes 16" front wheel.. and I need used front 16" fender and back 20" used too...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2007, 08:38 AM~7080558
> *good morning brothers...
> *


good morning Dave :wave:


----------



## asco1

Yo Lux,

I just wanted to remind you guys of sending me some pictures and stories about the club and the bikes asap.

Thanks.
Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP NOE YA FOOL!!


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by _|¤|<€®_@Jan 24 2007, 10:21 PM~7076662
> *BIN C MOÉÉÉÉÉ
> *


 va falloir parler lgros pi se mettre au travail :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2007, 10:08 PM~7087976
> *
> *


I fuckin want a tatt!


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 26 2007, 09:20 AM~7091748
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2007, 12:24 PM~7093977
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: sup Dave?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

:uh: bah !!!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 26 2007, 04:43 PM~7095344
> *:uh:  bah !!!
> *


wah :uh:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey every body do have pictures of my bike please post them thx!


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 26 2007, 10:49 PM~7099058
> *hey every body do have pictures of my bike please post them thx!
> *


http://www.luxuriousmtl.com/forum/index.php?topic=751.0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 26 2007, 11:17 PM~7099365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thx fella!


HEY Dave Im sure you got some pictures too!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## asco1

:dunno: ... whut up peps?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jan 27 2007, 07:49 AM~7100524
> *:dunno: ...  whut up peps?
> *


i sent you a pm


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 27 2007, 01:48 PM~7100552
> *i sent you a pm
> *


thanks sir. what about the others? .. Guys - remember that BigLux-feature in Crank!Magazine ... I need ALL the info about the club, the members, the bikes, the familiy, the history ...... you name it ..... 

Thanks!
Sebastian


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jan 27 2007, 03:13 PM~7102490
> *thanks sir. what about the others? .. Guys - remember that BigLux-feature in Crank!Magazine ... I need ALL the info about the club, the members, the bikes, the familiy, the history ...... you name it .....
> 
> Thanks!
> Sebastian
> *


I can send you what I have from Montreal bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Nice trike with a pro hopper pump... Duy's old trike...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

2004 pic


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

2004 pic...


----------



## lolow

REPOST 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

Very Old Pic!!


----------



## lolow

well im off good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey cmon dave Im sure you can help me for this!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 22 2007, 10:06 PM~7060136
> *Damn right we do uffin:
> Nice pics dave.
> *


happy b-day deville 
from THEE ARTISTICS VENTURA COUNTY have aa good one homie


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIANNI (DEVILLE)


----------



## lolow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVILLE :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here's all the pics that I have of your bike Steven...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

Im sure that lowlow have some to!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 28 2007, 01:11 PM~7107801
> *Im sure that lowlow have some to!
> *


yes i do :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

last one for now :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

GOD DAMN NICE!!!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 28 2007, 10:02 AM~7107753-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIANNI (DEVILLE)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Jan 28 2007, 10:05 AM~7107769
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVILLE :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Guys 
19 already. :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 28 2007, 03:05 AM~7107147
> *happy b-day deville
> from THEE ARTISTICS VENTURA COUNTY have aa good one homie
> *


 Thanks alot Casper, its much appresiated bro.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2007, 05:28 PM~7103622
> *Nice trike with a pro hopper pump... Duy's old trike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does he still have this trike? What happened to it?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 11:45 AM~7108514
> *Thanks alot Casper, its much appresiated bro.
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 01:46 PM~7108520
> *Does he still have this trike? What happened to it?
> *


I think he sell it poart out... the setup is now on Karine's bike


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 28 2007, 12:49 PM~7108540
> *I think he sell it poart out... the setup is now on Karine's bike
> *


Je veux trop le trike kit.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 01:44 PM~7108508
> *Thanks Guys
> 19 already. :0
> *


pfffffff fokker you're still a young buck... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Luxurious style is the only style here in Montreal... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2007, 04:48 PM~7110505
> *pfffffff fokker you're still a young buck... :biggrin:
> *


uffin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 28 2007, 05:58 PM~7111114
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## chris818

YOU GUYS HAVE SOME NICE BIKES!!


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## asco1

Already got the info and pics of two bikes - what about the others? Lux-History? .... bring it on guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 28 2007, 02:44 PM~7108508
> *Thanks Guys
> 19 already. :0
> *


HAPPY B DAY BRO


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 01:09 PM~7116670
> *HAPPY B DAY BRO
> *


x2


----------



## Jodoka

happy birthday Gianni


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jan 29 2007, 04:22 AM~7115281
> *Already got the info and pics of two bikes - what about the others? Lux-History? .... bring it on guys!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 10:09 AM~7116670
> *HAPPY B DAY BRO
> *


Thanks Bela


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 29 2007, 10:11 AM~7116693
> *x2
> *


Thanks Chris


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 29 2007, 10:57 AM~7117045
> *happy birthday Gianni
> *


Merci Jonathan :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 29 2007, 07:49 PM~7121160
> *Merci Jonathan  :biggrin:
> *


whats up deville did you ever sell your parts and are you getting another bike?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 05:50 PM~7121188
> *whats up deville did you ever sell your parts and are you getting another bike?
> *


Parts are sold. Still looking for a buyer on the frame, worse case scenario I paly around with the frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 29 2007, 07:52 PM~7121208
> *Parts are sold. Still looking for a buyer on the frame, worse case scenario I paly around with the frame.
> *


you still looking for a schwinn
and pm me a price for that limo.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 05:55 PM~7121249
> *you still looking for a schwinn
> and pm me a price for that limo.
> *


What you got in mind? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 29 2007, 07:55 PM~7121255
> *What you got in mind? :0
> *


with a good pic of the frame


----------



## killa lowrider

hey abel jai ton bike chez moi so si tu le veux fait moi signe :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice pic


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 11:24 PM~7123579
> *nice pic
> *


thanks  what you think about this one :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 29 2007, 08:30 PM~7123649
> *thanks   what you think about this one  :0
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 11:33 PM~7123687
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 29 2007, 08:34 PM~7123697
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 29 2007, 10:34 PM~7123697
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2007, 11:52 PM~7123933
> *good night brothers...
> *


good night dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 29 2007, 10:59 PM~7124007
> *good night dave
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

First Annual Montreal LuxuriouS BBQ will take place on saturday july 21st 2007 by the St-Lawrence river in Verdun.

that does not interfere with Scrape By The Lake and is the final date.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 29 2007, 09:34 PM~7123697
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2007, 08:46 AM~7127063
> *First Annual Montreal LuxuriouS BBQ will take place on saturday july 21st 2007 by the St-Lawrence river in Verdun.
> 
> that does not interfere with Scrape By The Lake and is the final date.
> *


cant wait.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 30 2007, 06:45 PM~7131795
> *cant wait.
> *


it's gonna be off the hook... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 30 2007, 11:12 PM~7133994
> *good night guys :wave:
> *


go work on my bike ***


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 30 2007, 09:26 PM~7134129
> *go work on my bike ***
> *


:uh: give me some money


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 30 2007, 10:26 PM~7134129
> *go work on my bike ***
> *


 :0


----------



## STLLO64

Whays up Fam :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Jan 31 2007, 03:54 PM~7140747
> *Whays up Fam :biggrin:
> *



sup man!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## PurpleLicious

HEy JoeMoney you PunkASS!!! When will you able to have my stock!?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 1 2007, 12:48 AM~7145250
> *HEy JoeMoney you PunkASS!!! When will you able to have my stock!?
> *


 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 1 2007, 01:48 AM~7145250
> *HEy JoeMoney you PunkASS!!! When will you able to have my stock!?
> *


crisss calme toi jdoit avoir mon compte avec F&R avant la donne moi un peu de temps esti mon père fait chier sooo yé pas parlable ses temps si lundi devrais avancer :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey Guys tomorow I will move to my dad's house and I dont have computer out there... so until I get one... I tells you CYA!!! 

And my phone number is Now 450-491-0874!!

Give me a call for the meets and envery thing!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 1 2007, 08:10 PM~7151809
> *crisss calme toi jdoit avoir mon compte avec F&R avant la donne moi un peu de temps esti mon père fait chier sooo yé pas parlable ses temps si lundi devrais avancer  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 1 2007, 09:42 PM~7153065
> *Hey Guys tomorow I will move to my dad's house and I dont have computer out there... so until I get one... I tells you CYA!!!
> 
> And my phone number is Now 450-491-0874!!
> 
> Give me a call for the meets and envery thing!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night Dave


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## asco1

This is just a reminder!!!!


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 2 2007, 12:38 AM~7155004
> *This is just a reminder!!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/deville/


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning :wave:


----------



## deville

Bon Matin les boys :


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 3 2007, 11:42 AM~7164665
> *wasup lux homies :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## alex_low

sup all brotha keep your bike clean 

never forget what a said
-I fall on the car world but never sodl your bike for a car you put so much love and time on your baby don't sell them doing like me keep it this is more good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 4 2007, 11:26 AM~7171123
> *sup all brotha keep your bike clean
> 
> never forget what a said
> -I fall on the car world but never sodl your bike for a car you put so much love and time on your baby don't sell them doing like me keep it this is more good
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 4 2007, 12:44 PM~7171617
> *wasup lux homies :wave:
> *


what's up Gatineau King... :biggrin:


----------



## deville

Whats up guys? When is the next meeting? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 4 2007, 08:36 PM~7174568
> *Whats up guys? When is the next meeting?  :0
> *


it willbe announced in a couple of days bro...Most likely saturday february 24th bro...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 2 2007, 02:15 PM~7155597
> *http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/deville/
> *


thanks a lot - those are nice pictures - but to small to print - I need them in a higher resolution.  

Thanks!

Just send them to [email protected]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 5 2007, 06:42 AM~7177767
> *thanks a lot - those are nice pictures - but to small to print - I need them in a higher resolution.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Just send them to [email protected]
> *


Will do.


----------



## lolow

wasup :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

GOOD NIGHT GUYS :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning Dave


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2007, 06:08 PM~7212694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## PurpleLicious

WASSUP BROTHERS!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 1 2007, 08:10 PM~7151809
> *crisss calme toi jdoit avoir mon compte avec F&R avant la donne moi un peu de temps esti mon père fait chier sooo yé pas parlable ses temps si lundi devrais avancer  :0
> *




HEY ORIGINAL PUNK ASS!!!! kan tu va mavoir mes shit!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 24TH OF FEBRUARY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 24 février 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

1er picnic/BBQ annuel du club de lowrider LuxuriouS Montréal le samedi 21 juillet 2007 à partir de 10 heures en face du 6775 boulevard Lasalle juste en face de l'hopital Douglas à Verdun près du fleuve. Nourriture gratuite pour tous et superbe vue sur le fleuve dans un grand parc. Venez exposer votre minitruck, lowrider bike, voiture lowrider, voiture antique ou voiture avec suspension ajustable et supporter et encourager la culture lowrider seul ou en famille tout en dégustant un BBQ gratuit. Aucun breuvage alcoolisé ne sera permis.

LuxuriouS Car Club Montreal first annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday july 21st 2007 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. Absolutely no alcohol beverages or drama will be tolerated. 

Voici une carte de l'endroit où se tiendra le BBQ:
This is a map of where it is taking place:

http://canada411.pagesjaunes.ca/business/Q...did=&stype%3Dsi


----------



## deville

uffin: cant wait.
Whats up boys :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 9 2007, 09:19 PM~7222743
> *1er picnic/BBQ annuel du club de lowrider LuxuriouS Montréal le samedi 21 juillet 2007 à partir de 10 heures en face du 6775 boulevard Lasalle juste en face de l'hopital Douglas à Verdun près du fleuve. Nourriture gratuite pour tous et superbe vue sur le fleuve dans un grand parc. Venez exposer votre minitruck, lowrider bike, voiture lowrider, voiture antique ou voiture avec suspension ajustable et supporter et encourager la culture lowrider seul ou en famille tout en dégustant un BBQ gratuit. Aucun breuvage alcoolisé ne sera permis.
> 
> LuxuriouS Car Club Montreal first annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday july 21st 2007 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. Absolutely no alcohol beverages or drama will be tolerated.
> 
> Voici une carte de l'endroit où se tiendra le BBQ:
> This is a map of where it is taking place:
> 
> http://canada411.pagesjaunes.ca/business/Q...did=&stype%3Dsi
> *


ahahahah Abel sera pas content :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Feb 9 2007, 10:32 PM~7222856
> *ahahahah Abel sera pas content  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 9 2007, 09:02 PM~7222103
> *OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 24TH OF FEBRUARY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)
> 
> Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 24 février 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.
> *



nice je revien de belgique le 22 je seré la !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 10 2007, 08:40 AM~7224826
> *good morning brothers...
> *


wassup big prez.. how comes the car man?


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 10 2007, 10:52 AM~7225198
> *wassup big prez.. how comes the car man?
> *


coming up pretty good bro...


----------



## abel

http://www.heavensfantasy.com/cool/


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## abel

10000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND FUCK YOU HATER :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 10 2007, 04:24 PM~7226990
> *http://www.heavensfantasy.com/cool/
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 11 2007, 01:06 PM~7232089
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what's going on senor Gatineau...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## asco1

Yo big Lux - this is a reminder - time is running out. I just have the pics and Info from two of you guys yet. I need the rest of the Lux-History, your bike pics and all additional information about the club and the members within the *next two weeks*.

Thanks a lot!

Sebastian

Crank!Magazine ChiefEditor


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## CE 707

this from the san jose chapter back in 1998


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 12 2007, 04:41 PM~7241444
> *this from the san jose chapter back in 1998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like old school pics :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## asco1

yeah - keep collectng old school pics of the club - the feature gonna be about 10 pages long - I need as much info as possible!

Thanks!
Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 13 2007, 11:12 AM~7248001
> *yeah - keep collectng old school pics of the club - the feature gonna be about 10 pages long - I need as much info as possible!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sebastian
> Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor
> *


I things coming soon for you!


----------



## sic713

*breaking news...!!!!</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>speedy187 is now a lux member...*

yaaay!


----------



## sic713

*breaking news!!!!</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>cutty was just bullshittin.. its not true..

false alarm*


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 09:47 PM~7253767
> *breaking news!!!!</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>cutty was just bullshittin.. its not true..
> 
> false alarm
> *



hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning bros...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey Im gonna go soon to the air port... Vacation in Belgium :biggrin: 

I leave in like 2 hours.. I'll be back the 23 see ya!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 14 2007, 11:14 AM~7259112
> *Hey Im gonna go soon to the air port... Vacation in Belgium  :biggrin:
> 
> I leave in like 2 hours.. I'll be back the 23 see ya!
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 24TH OF FEBRUARY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 24 février 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LUX 4 LIFE


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## asco1

Yo Lux! You guys are on the cover of the next crank!Magazine - now get your Cams and email programs in gear and send me that info about the club, the members, the meetings, the history, the bikes ... all that - you get 10 pages just for the club - for FREE - all you got to do is send me infos and pics. ... Time to represent the Lux family! Doin' it big time now!

here's a preview of the cover.











I count on you guys!

Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 15 2007, 05:27 AM~7266456
> *Yo Lux! You guys are on the cover of the next crank!Magazine - now get your Cams and email programs in gear and send me that info about the club, the members, the meetings, the history, the bikes ... all that - you get 10 pages just for the club - for FREE - all you got to do is send me infos and pics. ... Time to represent the Lux family! Doin' it big time now!
> 
> here's a preview of the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I count on you guys!
> 
> Sebastian
> Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 15 2007, 03:27 AM~7266456
> *Yo Lux! You guys are on the cover of the next crank!Magazine - now get your Cams and email programs in gear and send me that info about the club, the members, the meetings, the history, the bikes ... all that - you get 10 pages just for the club - for FREE - all you got to do is send me infos and pics. ... Time to represent the Lux family! Doin' it big time now!
> 
> here's a preview of the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I count on you guys!
> 
> Sebastian
> Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor
> *


You got a pm bro...I will get you as much information and pics as possible tonight and tomorrow man...


----------



## asco1

yeah yo! That's what I'm talking about! ... go represent! get your lux bros and sistas together and make this an article to remember. 8)


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 15 2007, 07:06 PM~7268280
> *:uh:
> *


I'm serious dude! I really like the Lux-Bikes and the way you guys take care for the "family". I thinks that's reason enough to give you ten pages in the mag to represent and make yourself known.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 15 2007, 02:53 PM~7268703
> *I'm serious dude!  I really like the Lux-Bikes and the way you guys take care for the "family".  I thinks that's reason enough to give you ten pages in the mag to represent and make yourself known.
> *


you got the pics of my bike right :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Feb 15 2007, 08:30 PM~7269072
> *you got the pics of my bike right :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


sure dude - great pics in high resolution - that's what I need

:thumbsup:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 15 2007, 03:35 PM~7269139
> *sure dude - great pics in high resolution - that's what I need
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 15 2007, 12:53 PM~7268703
> *I'm serious dude!  I really like the Lux-Bikes and the way you guys take care for the "family".  I thinks that's reason enough to give you ten pages in the mag to represent and make yourself known.
> *


Just sent you two new pms bro...I'll get you some more pics tomorrow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2007, 05:48 AM~7274357
> *Just sent you two new pms bro...I'll get you some more pics tomorrow...
> *


nice man! Thanks a lot! you can also send them to [email protected]


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 15 2007, 02:53 PM~7268703
> *I'm serious dude!  I really like the Lux-Bikes and the way you guys take care for the "family".  I thinks that's reason enough to give you ten pages in the mag to represent and make yourself known.
> *


thats cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 16 2007, 02:15 AM~7275331
> *nice man! Thanks a lot! you can also send them to [email protected]
> *


Is it too late to send in pics? ill go snap some new ones of my sons bike right now


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Feb 16 2007, 08:56 AM~7276372
> *Is it too late to send in pics? ill go snap some new ones of my sons bike right now
> *


just send them Jerry...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 17 2007, 01:44 PM~7285990
> *wasup lux homies :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Feb 16 2007, 03:56 PM~7276372
> *Is it too late to send in pics? ill go snap some new ones of my sons bike right now
> *


Time is running out - just go ahead and send pics to [email protected] together with some info about ou, your bike, the club ....... you name it.

Peace!
Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 18 2007, 04:14 AM~7289533
> *Time is running out - just go ahead and send pics to [email protected] together with some info about ou, your bike, the club ....... you name it.
> 
> Peace!
> Sebastian
> Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor
> *


pm sent


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up guys...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 18 2007, 12:38 PM~7290592
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what's going on senor Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka

good night Lolow and Dave :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Feb 18 2007, 10:32 PM~7294630
> *good night Lolow and Dave :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

supp


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 19 2007, 07:32 PM~7301127
> *supp
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 19 2007, 10:38 PM~7303307
> *im off good night guys :wave:
> *


good night lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WUZ UP family WHATS GOING ON


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave: old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

suppp big lux :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 21 2007, 07:58 PM~7320518
> *suppp big lux  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


what's going on Joeeeeee Moneyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 21 2007, 09:12 PM~7320667
> *what's going on Joeeeeee Moneyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


do some work on one of my many bikes underconstruction lol


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 22 2007, 04:29 PM~7328642
> *do some work on one of my many bikes underconstruction lol
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 24TH OF FEBRUARY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 24 février 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## asco1

Good Morning BigLux! 


This is another reminder for those who did not send pics and infos for the big Lux-Feature in the next Crank!Magazine.

Thanks!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2007, 09:57 AM~7334181
> *morning brothers...
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:

je sera pas au meeting demain  1ere jetais suposer aller cher Joe Money vendredi soir parce que j'avais pas de liff pour samedi mais la Joe $ i travail ... puis j'ai une tonne de chose a terminer, mais prochain meeting c sur ma etre la a 100%


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Feb 23 2007, 11:11 PM~7340090
> *good night guys :wave:
> 
> je sera pas au meeting demain   1ere jetais suposer aller cher Joe Money vendredi soir parce que j'avais pas de liff pour samedi mais la Joe $ i travail ... puis j'ai une tonne de chose a terminer, mais prochain meeting c sur ma etre la a 100%
> *


cool...Make sure you come to the next meeting...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Feb 23 2007, 11:11 PM~7340090
> *good night guys :wave:
> 
> je sera pas au meeting demain   1ere jetais suposer aller cher Joe Money vendredi soir parce que j'avais pas de liff pour samedi mais la Joe $ i travail ... puis j'ai une tonne de chose a terminer, mais prochain meeting c sur ma etre la a 100%
> *



Impossible!!! lol

Wassup Guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 24 2007, 09:01 AM~7341547
> *Impossible!!! lol
> 
> Wassup Guys!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey Joe Money with no Money... I need a frame , hit me up with pictures!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 25 2007, 07:29 PM~7349569
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here's some pics of our meeting tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

grand papa lolow was there as always... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

senor Goof lolow... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn straight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Cristina our only female member... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

[/quote]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2007, 10:27 PM~7350083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

Wasup fella's 
sweet meeting last night, cant wait to work wit yall

Jay


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 25 2007, 10:34 PM~7350167
> *Wasup fella's
> sweet meeting last night, cant wait to work wit yall
> 
> Jay
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 25 2007, 08:34 PM~7350167
> *Wasup fella's
> sweet meeting last night, cant wait to work wit yall
> 
> Jay
> *


Hey what's up Jay...It was great meeting you last night at the meeting bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2007, 08:17 PM~7349994
> *
> *



hey finaly does tremblay buy something? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning lux homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 26 2007, 08:17 AM~7353358
> *hey finaly does tremblay buy something? :biggrin:
> *


not yet bro and he's not a member, just a supporter for now...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 26 2007, 09:59 PM~7359393
> *not yet bro and he's not a member, just a supporter for now...
> *


well his a good suporter...! :biggrin: 

And if I understood corectly ,,, beto sells his ride??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 26 2007, 10:04 PM~7359449
> *well his a good suporter...! :biggrin:
> 
> And if I understood corectly ,,, beto sells his ride??
> *


ehhhhhh??? I don't think you understood well there...  Maybe Pancho but not Humberto...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 12:12 AM~7359512
> *ehhhhhh??? I don't think you understood well there...   Maybe Pancho but not Humberto...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 26 2007, 10:12 PM~7359512
> *ehhhhhh??? I don't think you understood well there...   Maybe Pancho but not Humberto...
> *


happy to heard that!

but the guy how was there that hes interest but have no ride you say is gonna may be buy somebody's ride....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 27 2007, 09:17 AM~7362345
> *happy to heard that!
> 
> but the guy how was there that hes interest but have no ride you say is gonna may be buy somebody's ride....
> *


Pancho's ride bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 12:33 PM~7362758
> *Pancho's ride bro...
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 10:33 AM~7362758
> *Pancho's ride bro...
> *


ok cool ,, what hes gonna do?


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 27 2007, 04:07 PM~7365305
> *ok cool ,, what hes gonna do?
> *


fix up his 63 impala or buy another oldschool impala bro...


----------



## asco1

Hi Big Lux - this is another reminder.

For the Lux-Feature in the upcoming Crank!Magazine I need all the Lux-Info.

Deadline is at the end of this week.

Get it on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 28 2007, 01:50 AM~7370557
> *Hi Big Lux - this is another reminder.
> 
> For the Lux-Feature in the upcoming Crank!Magazine I need all the Lux-Info.
> 
> Deadline is at the end of this week.
> 
> Get it on! :thumbsup:
> *


will send you more info on my chapter tonight bro...


----------



## asco1

thanks bro! Montral is representin well - what about the other chapters? I need group shots of the chapters, show shots, the peps behind all that ... you name it. 

Represent!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 28 2007, 11:52 AM~7371752
> *thanks bro! Montral is representin well - what about the other chapters? I need group shots of the chapters, show shots, the peps behind all that ... you name it.
> 
> Represent!
> *


i sent in the Lux New England pics :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 28 2007, 08:52 AM~7371752
> *thanks bro! Montral is representin well - what about the other chapters? I need group shots of the chapters, show shots, the peps behind all that ... you name it.
> 
> Represent!
> *


I SENT THE SAN JOSE ONES


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Feb 28 2007, 04:53 PM~7371763
> *i sent in the Lux New England pics :biggrin:
> *


could you please give me your email/name/info again - i got so many emails - I just need to sort them and give them a name.

Thanks a lot.

Sebastian


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2007, 04:54 PM~7371768
> *I SENT THE SAN JOSE ONES
> *


got them - I just need some more info on the SJ-Chapter. 

Thanks! :thumbsup:

Sebastian


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2007, 09:54 AM~7371768
> *I SENT THE SAN JOSE ONES
> *


common Danny, stop watching the Sharks and send some more info bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

CUTTY WHATS UP DOGG.......


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2007, 01:29 AM~7379507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 1 2007, 11:32 AM~7381447
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


hey LOWLOW when the car will be ready?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2007, 09:46 PM~7386519
> *hey LOWLOW when the car will be ready?
> *


2050 bro... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys  nice temperature outside


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Mar 1 2007, 11:46 PM~7386519-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey LOWLOW when the car will be ready?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 02:34 AM~7388311
> *2050 bro... :biggrin:
> *


yup not every one is loaded with tons of cash :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

TTT for the LuX


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 2 2007, 11:43 AM~7390503
> *yup not every one is loaded with tons of cash  :biggrin:
> *


who's that? Can I borrow money from that or those guys???? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

:uh: BAH !!!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

sup


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## abel

what up luxxx


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 4 2007, 10:12 PM~7406991
> *good night :wave:
> *


good night bro...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers... :cool


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 6 2007, 03:24 PM~7420908
> *wasup :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## abel

whut up luxxx  what new with de bc


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up lolow...


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam wats up with this topic all i see is either good morning or good night


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 03:18 PM~7437931
> *dam wats up with this topic all i see is either good morning or good night
> *


ahahaha


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 04:18 PM~7437931
> *dam wats up with this topic all i see is either good morning or good night
> *



x1000000000 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 8 2007, 04:18 PM~7437931
> *dam wats up with this topic all i see is either good morning or good night
> *


Yeah it's winter right now bro...New pics coming up soon...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## TonyO

Nice plaques guys :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2007, 10:23 AM~7444016
> *Nice plaques guys :thumbsup:
> *


thanks TonyO...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies and friends :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 10 2007, 11:15 AM~7450153
> *wasup lux homies and friends  :wave: :cheesy:
> *


hey MOFO,,,, what up?

Are we gonna see the ride this summer?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 10 2007, 11:20 AM~7450181
> *hey MOFO,,,, what up?
> 
> Are we gonna see the ride this summer?
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

what's up to my 
*LuxuriouS*
friends how yall doing on this fine saturday


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:uh: *REPOST* :uh:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 10 2007, 07:01 PM~7451575
> *:uh: REPOST :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 10 2007, 05:01 PM~7451575
> *:uh: REPOST :uh:
> *


this is a repost fokker... :uh: Post some pics to get us known instead of always complaining you goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 10 2007, 05:01 PM~7451575
> *:uh: REPOST :uh:
> *


we dont care about those fuckin repost!!! :angry: :angry: 

:angry: just answer the fuckin question mofo!

I love You


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 12:10 PM~7450621
> *what's up to my
> LuxuriouS
> friends how yall doing on this fine saturday
> *


WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 11 2007, 02:15 AM~7453739
> *we dont care about those fuckin repost!!! :angry:  :angry:
> 
> :angry: just answer the fuckin question mofo!
> 
> I love You
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2007, 11:00 AM~7454743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice who did this?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2007, 10:00 AM~7454743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 11 2007, 11:35 AM~7454859
> *nice who did this?
> *


some guy I know...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

low low is stupid...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 12 2007, 08:49 AM~7459889
> *low low is stupid...
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousjr81

well to my LuX family.. im going to bed in a bit.. an i just want to say.. it is a big lost to are family..an tonite before we lay our heads to sleep.. lets give out a prayer to lou's wife an kids..he is a big lose to us.. but he will be a bigger lose to them.. god bless an good nite..may the lowrider gods in heaven open them gates an let you ride slow an low right in...R.I.P LOU


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325246


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 12 2007, 07:49 AM~7459889
> *low low is stupid...
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YES ..TRUE...


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

sup cutty


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 02:48 PM~7476817
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YES  ..TRUE...
> *


faq-u loser :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

what up fokkers... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Mar 15 2007, 03:36 PM~7485211
> *sup guys :wave:
> *


what's up Jonathan...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2007, 08:32 PM~7487542
> *what's up Jonathan...
> *


working hard on 9 lowriders, 1 truck and 1 motocross  

good night guys


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Mar 15 2007, 09:36 PM~7487586
> *working hard on 9 lowriders, 1 truck and 1 motocross
> 
> good night guys
> *


 :0


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2007, 12:00 PM~7454743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Fam. :wave: I like that banner Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 31st OF MARCH 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 31 mars 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 16 2007, 01:43 PM~7491636
> *Sup Fam. :wave:  I like that banner Dave.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2007, 08:37 PM~7494065
> *OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 31st OF MARCH 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)
> 
> Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 31 mars 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.
> *



ill be there for sho :cheesy: :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 17 2007, 10:04 AM~7495650
> *ill be there for sho :cheesy:  :0
> *


not me :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 17 2007, 10:04 AM~7495650
> *ill be there for sho :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :uh: Bah !! who cares :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2007, 08:37 PM~7494065
> *OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 31st OF MARCH 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)
> 
> Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 31 mars 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.
> *


i will be there


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2007, 08:37 PM~7494065
> *OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 31st OF MARCH 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)
> 
> Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 31 mars 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.
> *


Ill be there on time this time dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Deville whats going on with your trike ?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 17 2007, 02:47 PM~7496667
> *:uh:  Bah !! who cares :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up every1 ! ill see you all there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2007, 12:57 PM~7501076
> *whats up every1 ! ill see you all there
> *


nice...It's going to be a great meeting...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel+Mar 17 2007, 08:04 AM~7495650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill be there for sho :cheesy:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 03:20 PM~7497359
> *i will be there
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-deville_@Mar 17 2007, 05:52 PM~7497909
> *Ill be there on time this time dave! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2007, 04:02 PM~7502018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P bro :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 18 2007, 05:02 PM~7502017
> *:uh:  Bah !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers..


----------



## Dee Luxe

X2


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2007, 07:42 AM~7505293
> *morning brothers..
> *


Good morning Dave :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 19 2007, 07:57 AM~7505474
> *Good morning Dave  :wave:
> *


what's up... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

:0 for sale MOFOS!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 19 2007, 08:47 PM~7510255
> *:0  for sale MOFOS!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why bro???????????? :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Im working now,,, so Im gonna buy a boattail !


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 19 2007, 10:47 PM~7510255
> *:0  for sale MOFOS!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LL GIVE YOU $12.00 AND A HALF EATIN CHEESEBURGER WITH 2 FRIES SALTED.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 19 2007, 10:47 PM~7510255
> *:0  for sale MOFOS!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why are you selling it ??????


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 20 2007, 01:26 PM~7514872
> *I LL GIVE YOU $12.00 AND A HALF EATIN CHEESEBURGER WITH 2 FRIES SALTED.
> *




sold :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 20 2007, 07:30 PM~7516525
> *sold  :biggrin:
> *


damn that cheap :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 20 2007, 06:19 PM~7516782
> *damn that cheap  :biggrin:
> *


lol im selling it to have a boattail


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 20 2007, 09:14 AM~7513366
> *Im working now,,, so Im gonna buy a boattail !
> *


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 20 2007, 04:30 PM~7516170
> *why are you selling it ??????
> *


buy it you goof...Way better than your weird ass looking 4 door Buick... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2007, 11:14 PM~7519282
> *buy it you goof...Way better than your weird ass looking 4 door Buick... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



x100000


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 20 2007, 07:30 PM~7516525
> *sold  :biggrin:
> *


ok im pickin it up tonite :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2007, 01:14 AM~7519282
> *buy it you goof...Way better than your weird ass looking 4 door Buick... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


davegatesowned


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2007, 09:42 AM~7521133
> *davegatesowned
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2007, 01:14 AM~7519282
> *buy it you goof...Way better than your weird ass looking 4 door Buick... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


i woud if i had the money i love those big wagons :biggrin:  or you coud buy it for my birthday hahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 21 2007, 04:13 PM~7523531
> *i woud if i had the  money i love those big wagons :biggrin:   or you coud buy it for my birthday hahahaha
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaa you goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2007, 08:30 PM~7524463
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaa you goof... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


what ...for the next club meething then :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2007, 06:30 PM~7524463
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaa you goof... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



wahahahaaaaa you rich man... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 21 2007, 08:06 PM~7525273
> *what ...for the next  club meething then  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 21 2007, 09:39 PM~7526193
> *good night guys :wave:
> *


good night you goof... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## abel

wut up luxxx


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Mar 21 2007, 10:36 PM~7526800
> *good night guys :wave:
> *



HEY MOFO!!! I dont like your attitude and I called at that number that you have in your signatur :angry: :angry: :angry: It says wrong number!!!


:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 22 2007, 08:05 AM~7528604
> *HEY MOFO!!! I dont like your attitude and I called at that number that you have in your signatur  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  It says wrong number!!!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: call again


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 21 2007, 06:13 PM~7523531
> *i woud if i had the  money i love those big wagons :biggrin:   or you coud buy it for my birthday hahahaha
> *


I THINK DAVE SHOULD BUY IT FOR YOU OR ABEL AND DAVE PUT THERE MONEY TOGETHER TO BUY YOU THAT RIDE :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 01:27 PM~7529518
> *I THINK DAVE SHOULD BUY IT FOR YOU OR ABEL AND DAVE PUT THERE MONEY TOGETHER TO BUY YOU THAT RIDE  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin: now you make alot of sence hahahah


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 22 2007, 04:30 PM~7530483
> *x2 :biggrin: now you make alot of sence hahahah
> *


WAHAHAHAA WE SHOULD BRING IT UP AT THE NEXT MEETING A LOLOW BDAY FUND TO GET PURPLEANUSES CAR AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TonyO

Whatup LUX :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 04:39 PM~7530542
> *WAHAHAHAA WE SHOULD BRING IT UP AT THE NEXT MEETING A LOLOW BDAY FUND TO GET PURPLEANUSES CAR AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


yup we shoud hahahaha


----------



## PurpleLicious

for sure tou should


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 22 2007, 05:04 PM~7530699-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whatup LUX  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WUTS UP TONY BARBONI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 05:33 PM~7530867
> *yup we shoud hahahaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PurpleLicious_@Mar 22 2007, 05:37 PM~7530900
> *for sure tou should
> *



YOU SEE WE CAN HELP OUT 2 FUCKIN MEMBERS


----------



## lolow

exactly man :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 22 2007, 06:15 PM~7531123
> *exactly man  :biggrin:
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHA!! AH FUCK STEPH U GOT ME PISSING IN MY PANTS AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 07:45 PM~7531777
> *WAHAHAHAHA!! AH FUCK STEPH U GOT ME PISSING IN MY PANTS AHAHAHAHAHA
> *


hahahaha :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

THAT WAS TOO FUCKIN FUNNY HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I CANT WAIT TO SEE BABEL AND DAVE GATES SEEING THAT AHAHAHA


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 07:49 PM~7531807
> *THAT WAS TOO FUCKIN FUNNY HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I CANT WAIT TO SEE BABEL AND DAVE GATES SEEING THAT AHAHAHA
> *


me 2 hope they will say yes hahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

whahahaaaaaaaaaaaa ewverybody wants me to buy them cars these days... :uh: Ask MAYHEM TRUMP, he has all the loot...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 22 2007, 04:15 PM~7531123
> *exactly man  :biggrin:
> 
> *


fokker sell that weird ass 4 door you have and buy his wagon you goof...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 22 2007, 09:05 AM~7528604
> *HEY MOFO!!! I dont like your attitude and I called at that number that you have in your signatur  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  It says wrong number!!!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 11:27 AM~7529518
> *I THINK DAVE SHOULD BUY IT FOR YOU OR ABEL AND DAVE PUT THERE MONEY TOGETHER TO BUY YOU THAT RIDE  :cheesy:
> *


I say you buy it ya rich bastard... :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 22 2007, 03:15 PM~7531123
> *exactly man  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 22 2007, 03:15 PM~7531123
> *exactly man  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys

nobody have 24x36'' black vinyl fabric for sale?


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Mar 22 2007, 08:44 PM~7533025
> *sup guys
> 
> nobody have 24x36'' black vinyl fabric for sale?
> *




yeah I have some piece right now!!1 24x36" exactly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## abel

wut up luxxx


----------



## syked1

I got it for ya bro, i bring to yr place saturday with my frame

see you then


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2007, 11:00 AM~7536662
> *I got it for ya bro, i bring to yr place saturday with my frame
> 
> see you then
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant+Mar 22 2007, 11:00 PM~7534451-->
> 
> 
> 
> good night guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Mar 23 2007, 06:27 AM~7535348
> *wut up luxxx
> *



what's going on fellas...


----------



## syked1

chillin like a villian

shitty ass work till 5


----------



## syked1

wasup dave


----------



## syked1

yo i hope someone can help me in a few months with a project im workin on

i need someone who is a wiz with pneumatic shit
but need to keep it on the down low


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2007, 02:05 PM~7537082
> *yo i hope someone can help me in a few months with a project im workin on
> 
> i need someone who is a wiz with pneumatic shit
> but need to keep it on the down low
> *


 :uh:


----------



## syked1

i just dont want to many peeps thinkin i stole the idea or copycatted cause its been a few yrs in the making this idea..honestly i didnt even kno it was done be4 but im goin to put a twist on it...Nor do i want folks copying me ya will see in due time


----------



## syked1

it will require someone who is good with 12volt systems too


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2007, 11:42 AM~7537308
> *it will require someone who is good with 12volt systems too
> *


i will talk to you about that tomorrow


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 23 2007, 10:07 AM~7536721
> *what's going on fellas...
> *


what's new with you bro?? :0


----------



## syked1

ok cool thx JT


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 23 2007, 12:07 PM~7537439
> *:wave:
> *


hey sup bro?  what's new with your bike and your lincoln


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Mar 23 2007, 03:10 PM~7537461
> *hey sup bro?    what's new with your bike and your lincoln
> *


nothing really new with the bike.....the lincoln im re-wiring the sound system with 4 gauge wire and all new rca's this weekend....other than that nothing much has changed, but in a month or so i think i might drive the lincoln up to one of the meetings :biggrin: once all this snow is gone  :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 23 2007, 03:27 PM~7537542
> *nothing really new with the bike.....the lincoln im re-wiring the sound system with 4 gauge wire and all new rca's this weekend....other than that nothing much has changed, but in a month or so i think i might drive the lincoln  up to one of the meetings :biggrin: once all this snow is gone   :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 23 2007, 03:36 PM~7537597
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 23 2007, 03:43 PM~7537633
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 23 2007, 12:27 PM~7537542
> *nothing really new with the bike.....the lincoln im re-wiring the sound system with 4 gauge wire and all new rca's this weekend....other than that nothing much has changed, but in a month or so i think i might drive the lincoln  up to one of the meetings :biggrin: once all this snow is gone   :uh:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 23 2007, 01:27 PM~7537542
> *nothing really new with the bike.....the lincoln im re-wiring the sound system with 4 gauge wire and all new rca's this weekend....other than that nothing much has changed, but in a month or so i think i might drive the lincoln  up to one of the meetings :biggrin: once all this snow is gone   :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 23 2007, 02:27 PM~7537542
> *nothing really new with the bike.....the lincoln im re-wiring the sound system with 4 gauge wire and all new rca's this weekend....other than that nothing much has changed, but in a month or so i think i might drive the lincoln  up to one of the meetings :biggrin: once all this snow is gone   :uh:
> *



no more snow here brotha! :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

tha luxxx


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 24 2007, 10:39 AM~7542399
> *wasup lux homies :wave:
> *


what's up lolow the goof... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 24 2007, 06:46 AM~7541814
> *tha luxxx
> *


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 24 2007, 02:58 PM~7542985
> *what's up lolow the goof... :biggrin:
> *


*REPOST FUKKER* :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 24 2007, 01:01 PM~7542999
> *:biggrin:
> REPOST FUKKER  :biggrin:
> *


later lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sup Brothers :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 24 2007, 04:43 PM~7543883
> *Sup Brothers  :wave:
> *


what's going on...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

60 000 posts beeeeeechesssssssssssssss... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: get a life :uh:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 24 2007, 10:04 PM~7545417
> *:uh: get a life  :uh:
> *


shut up and go work on your ride you rich goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## excalibur

wassup guys. looking good as always.


----------



## abel

sup guys! :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 24 2007, 11:58 PM~7546027
> *wassup guys. looking good as always.
> *


what's going Darren...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 25 2007, 07:57 AM~7546679
> *sup guys! :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2007, 06:56 PM~7549071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: BAH !!! damn show off :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

dave the repost king


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 09:25 AM~7552579
> *dave the repost king
> *


shut up ya dumb pop tart goof, you are a repost yourself...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 25 2007, 02:57 PM~7546682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Morning LUX brothers. Who's in this pic (anyone bike affiliated?) and may I use it for the Crank!Mag-Article?

Also you guys provided some good info regarding your bikes and yourself - but the guy who writes the story didn't find any info about how the club got started, when the club got started, the clubs philosophy, how many members are in the club - just facts worth telling the people outthere. I want the article to have as much info about Lux B.C. as possible. 

So if anyone of you has some thoughts and info about this - just hit me up via [email protected]


Thanks a lot!

Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chief Editor


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 27 2007, 01:45 AM~7559408
> *Good Morning LUX brothers. Who's in this pic (anyone bike affiliated?) and may I use it for the Crank!Mag-Article?
> 
> Also you guys provided some good info regarding your bikes and yourself - but the guy who writes the story didn't find any info about how the club got started, when the club got started, the clubs philosophy, how many members are in the club - just facts worth telling the people outthere. I want the article to have as much info about Lux B.C. as possible.
> 
> So if anyone of you has some thoughts and info about this - just hit me up via [email protected]
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Sebastian
> Crank!Magazine Chief Editor
> *


You have to hit the Cali LuxuriouS guys for this bro such as MR LUXURIOUS or SICNTWISTED or D-Cheese on here for this info since it is the mother chapter and started in 1989...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 04:48 PM~7562901
> *LOOK DAVE SENT ME A PIC OF HIS 1ST DAY OF TRAINING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2007, 03:07 PM~7563074
> *
> *


whahahahaa


----------



## PurpleLicious

every body at home represent... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2007, 09:23 AM~7552566
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *



Hey LOWLOW "Gatineau Goof" 

whats up with the car any pics man?!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 27 2007, 11:45 AM~7561033
> *You have to hit the Cali LuxuriouS guys for this bro such as MR LUXURIOUS or SICNTWISTED or D-Cheese on here for this info since it is the mother chapter and started in 1989...
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2007, 10:22 PM~7565347
> *every body at home represent...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice dog


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2007, 11:03 PM~7565762
> *Hey LOWLOW "Gatineau Goof"
> 
> whats up with the car any pics man?!
> *


 just this :biggrin: 





































:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

WREGQEYTEHJE5YH


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 28 2007, 09:30 AM~7568697
> *just this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  nice


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 28 2007, 10:27 AM~7568685
> *nice dog
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 28 2007, 10:30 AM~7568697
> *just this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah I saw it in the san jo topics!!

realy nice I like how it turns out with the plating!!!
but how come,,, you have that bad ass chrome piece for your car,,, but you cant show anything else?

(another question for you granpa Steph :biggrin: with what did you did that?)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 28 2007, 10:30 AM~7568697
> *just this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 28 2007, 06:47 PM~7572043
> *yeah I saw it in the san jo topics!!
> 
> realy nice I like how it turns out with the plating!!!
> but how come,,, you have that bad ass chrome piece for your car,,, but you cant show anything else?
> 
> (another question for you granpa Steph  :biggrin:  with what did you did that?)
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 31st OF MARCH 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 31 mars 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 28 2007, 08:47 PM~7572043
> *yeah I saw it in the san jo topics!!
> 
> realy nice I like how it turns out with the plating!!!
> but how come,,, you have that bad ass chrome piece for your car,,, but you cant show anything else?
> 
> (another question for you granpa Steph  :biggrin:  with what did you did that?)
> *


well to answer your questions ....its the only thing done since im poor and cant do shit to my ride :angry:  and for the engravng i used a dremel with a metal shaving bit :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

GOOD NIGHT GUYS...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 28 2007, 10:49 PM~7574129
> *well to answer your questions ....its the only thing done since im poor and cant do shit to my ride  :angry:   and for the engravng i used a dremel with a metal shaving bit :biggrin:
> *



wahahaha so you did custom chromed parts,,, before doing anything else...

you better have to start by paint or something like this,,,


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2007, 12:23 PM~7576399
> *wahahaha so you did custom chromed parts,,, before doing anything else...
> 
> you better have to start by paint or something like this,,,
> *


well im doing the body litle by litle ,but that peice had to be chromed before it rusted (becose of the engraving) :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HAAAAAH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

:cheesy: wasup


----------



## MAYHEM

wah


----------



## lolow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANNY(SIC'N'TWISTED)


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

HO


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 30 2007, 02:52 PM~7585193
> *:uh:
> *


YOU DOUCHE :uh:


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 30 2007, 09:59 AM~7583859
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANNY(SIC'N'TWISTED)
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2007, 01:51 AM~7589024
> *good night brothers...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup big family :biggrin: I really liked the meeting of yesterday , alot of member was there and that is very appreciate and cool to meet everyone and got some new futur member  steven fo jte parle pour ton frame ! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yeah it was a good meeting, lots of good shite going on.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 11:16 AM~7595127
> *sup big family  :biggrin:  I really liked the meeting of yesterday , alot of member was there and that is very appreciate and cool to meet everyone and got some new futur member    steven fo jte parle pour ton frame ! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some pics of our meeting last night...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

RIP Lou...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

any 1 lookin for a girl frame check this on ebay

eBay item: SCHWINN STINGRAY 60 s BIKE FRAME AND CHAIN GUARD (#160100124371)


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 1 2007, 02:29 PM~7596036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



he got his bumper replated?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 1 2007, 03:30 PM~7596274
> *he got his bumper replated?
> *


he sure did...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money finally got his trophy for Scrape that he won last year... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 1 2007, 06:42 PM~7597135
> *he sure did...
> *



he have his "plaque" now?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 2 2007, 08:37 AM~7600723
> *he have his "plaque" now?
> *


no he doesn't cause I have not received them yet...If we don't get any bike plaques withing a month, we'll get them done here bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 1 2007, 08:44 PM~7597146
> *Joe Money finally got his trophy for Scrape that he won last year... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STOP SMOKIN YA DRUGGY BASTARD


----------



## syked1

you should have seen him later on trying to get us back to little italy...what a sight


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2007, 10:29 AM~7601725
> *STOP SMOKIN YA DRUGGY  BASTARD
> *


ahahahha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 2 2007, 11:29 AM~7601725
> *STOP SMOKIN YA DRUGGY  BASTARD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 2 2007, 12:11 PM~7602009
> *you should have seen him later on trying to get us back to little italy...what a sight
> *


ohhhhhh shit... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2007, 05:37 PM~7604403
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


what's going on Mister Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

What's up guys!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 2 2007, 12:11 PM~7602009
> *you should have seen him later on trying to get us back to little italy...what a sight
> *



that is when hes stoned,,, I have to tell you a story,,, it was when he was drunk,,, OH my fuckin lord!!!

Joe Money Drunk like never ridin his lowrider ... it was fuckin funny...


----------



## syked1

oh im sure he was both


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

good night oka jon


----------



## abel

morning luxxx


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 2 2007, 11:06 PM~7605890
> *that is when hes stoned,,, I have to tell you a story,,, it was when he was drunk,,, OH my fuckin lord!!!
> 
> Joe Money Drunk like never ridin his lowrider ... it was fuckin funny...
> *


at the rate joe dummy is going ,week ,drunk ,hes lookin more like a fuckin drunk dwarf from walt disney and getting fatter each week and more pimples than a dirty homless bum!


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey where the fuck is Gianni???


----------



## syked1

whats up boys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2007, 11:20 AM~7609168
> *whats up boys
> *



whut up...............jason i think :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

yup its me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2007, 11:18 AM~7609629
> *yup its me
> *


what up big J... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

chillin while at work
just had lunch


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 3 2007, 01:21 PM~7609658
> *what up big J... :biggrin:
> *


WHO THAT?


----------



## syked1

Jason
i was at the last 2 meetings
for the B.C.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2007, 01:45 PM~7609832
> *Jason
> i was at the last 2 meetings
> for the B.C.
> *


NO CLUE WHO U ARE??


----------



## syked1

im building a couple of bikes
plus i have a shit load of vintage bikes


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2007, 01:56 PM~7609899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im building a couple of bikes
> plus i have a shit load of vintage bikes
> *


WERE U AT THE MEETING MARCH 31ST???I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE??


----------



## syked1

yup and at the meeting for feb. 
i was chillin with oka jo & mario & joe money
and the bike boys


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2007, 03:16 PM~7610423
> *yup and at the meeting for feb.
> i was chillin with oka jo & mario & joe money
> and the bike boys
> *


WELL DIDNT SEE U AT THE MEETING SATURDAY????


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 3 2007, 01:14 PM~7610413
> *WERE U AT THE MEETING MARCH 31ST???I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE??
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaa ya clown, that's how much you pay attention in meetings...Talk with the other members ya pea brain... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 3 2007, 04:51 PM~7611840
> *wasup homies  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 3 2007, 12:22 PM~7610475
> *WELL DIDNT SEE U AT THE MEETING SATURDAY????
> *


open ur eyes :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 3 2007, 09:44 PM~7612742
> *open ur eyes  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2007, 11:56 AM~7609899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im building a couple of bikes
> plus i have a shit load of vintage bikes
> *



you post a picture of your face for bela :uh: 

bela = the photoshop master 

whahaha

(hey Jay post pics of what you got)


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 3 2007, 02:16 PM~7610423-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup and at the meeting for feb.
> i was chillin with oka jo & mario & joe money
> and the bike boys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and me??? :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 02:22 PM~7610475
> *WELL DIDNT SEE U AT THE MEETING SATURDAY????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because your ugly big fat nose is in your face :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 08:22 PM~7612575
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaa ya clown, that's how much you pay attention in meetings...Talk with the other members ya pea brain... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jonathant_@Apr 3 2007, 08:44 PM~7612742
> *open ur eyes  :biggrin:
> *


or look over your crossed nose! :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up fokkers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 3 2007, 09:42 PM~7613766
> *and me??? :0
> 
> because your ugly big fat nose is in your face :0
> x2
> or look over your crossed nose! :cheesy:
> *




hehehehe :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 3 2007, 09:22 PM~7612575-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahaaaaaaaaa ya clown, that's how much you pay attention in meetings...Talk with the other members ya pea brain... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Apr 3 2007, 11:42 PM~7613766
> *and me??? :0
> 
> because your ugly big fat nose is in your face :0
> x2
> or look over your crossed nose! :cheesy:
> *


*
I WAS TO BUSY LOOKIN AT YOUR SPOK EARS AND THAT SHIT STAIN ON YOUR EAR YOU BABOON STAR TREK LOOKING CLINGON SHIT EAR BASTARD..CLEAN THAT SHIT U FORGOT ON YOUR EAR BOZO :uh:*


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 3 2007, 11:48 PM~761
> *look i just got this new ride ,im goin hyphy homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 01:43 PM~7617469
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I WAS TO BUSY LOOKIN AT YOUR SPOK EARS AND THAT SHIT STAIN ON YOUR EAR YOU BABOON STAR TREK LOOKING CLINGON SHIT EAR BASTARD..CLEAN  THAT SHIT U FORGOT ON YOUR EAR BOZO :uh:*
> [/b]




wow its hard because its big caracter or what? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

yo car guys check this on ebay 

Item number: 200095929256

a 64 impala in manitoba


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2007, 07:57 PM~7620419
> *yo car guys check this on ebay
> 
> Item number: 200095929256
> 
> a 64 impala in manitoba
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 4 2007, 08:45 PM~7619974
> *wow its hard because its big caracter or what? :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


bahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 4 2007, 08:45 PM~7619974
> *wow its hard because its big caracter or what? :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


I WAS TO BUSY LOOKIN AT YOUR SPOK EARS AND THAT SHIT STAIN ON YOUR EAR YOU BABOON STAR TREK LOOKING CLINGON SHIT EAR BASTARD..CLEAN THAT SHIT U FORGOT ON YOUR EAR BOZO


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey Gianni its really fuckin dead man!&


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Post some pics fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

happy easter everyone
bonne fete des paques tlm


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 6 2007, 11:35 AM~7630626
> *happy easter everyone
> bonne fete des paques tlm
> *


YOU 2 FOKKER :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

HEY DAVE YOU BIG DUMB BIRD BRAIN ??


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 6 2007, 09:35 AM~7630626
> *happy easter everyone
> bonne fete des paques tlm
> *


same to you Jason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 6 2007, 05:15 PM~7633467
> *HEY DAVE YOU BIG DUMB BIRD BRAIN ??
> *


Yes ya dumb pop tart mooker blond bastard...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 7 2007, 10:02 AM~7637261
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


what's up mister Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2007, 01:48 PM~7637811
> *what's up mister Gatineau... :biggrin:
> *


nottin


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 7 2007, 03:06 PM~7638732
> *nottin
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

happy easter guys...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 8 2007, 11:15 AM~7643500
> *happy easter guys...
> *


you too


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2007, 02:43 AM~7635993
> *Yes ya dumb pop tart mooker blond bastard...
> *


YOU FAT OUTA SHAPE MEAT FLUTE TROMBONER PLAYING CUM GUZZLING QUEER!!


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 9 2007, 09:50 PM~7654655
> *good night guys
> *


good night Joe...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 10 2007, 12:01 AM~7655640
> *good night :wave:
> *


good night bro...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Wassup Guys... This week its a good one!!!  

I will post pics,,,


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 10 2007, 09:03 AM~7656451
> *Wassup Guys... This week its a good one!!!
> 
> I will post pics,,,
> *


you finaly got the rivi ?? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 10 2007, 10:27 AM~7657559
> *you finaly got the rivi ?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 10 2007, 01:42 PM~7658186
> *
> *


U DIDNT GET IT LIER?


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 10 2007, 02:29 PM~7658508
> *U DIDNT GET IT LIER?
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 10 2007, 10:27 AM~7657559
> *you finaly got the rivi ?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 10 2007, 12:29 PM~7658508
> *U DIDNT GET IT LIER?
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

BAHAHAHA


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

ttmt :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 10 2007, 12:29 PM~7658508
> *U DIDNT GET IT LIER?
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

where are those damn pics of the rivi :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 12 2007, 11:05 AM~7674932
> *where are those damn pics of the rivi  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


x2222222222222222 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 12 2007, 01:05 PM~7674932
> *where are those damn pics of the rivi  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


HE ONLY GOT A HOTWHEELS RIVI THAT FOOL


----------



## syked1

hey guys check this hot lincoln with suicide doors for sale on craigslist

http://montreal.craigslist.org/car/300852345.html


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 12 2007, 12:13 PM~7675409
> *HE ONLY GOT A HOTWHEELS RIVI THAT FOOL
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 12 2007, 02:44 PM~7676420
> *hey guys check this hot lincoln with suicide doors for sale on craigslist
> 
> http://montreal.craigslist.org/car/300852345.html
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 12 2007, 04:48 PM~7676460
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## PurpleLicious

officialy owners of a 72 riviera FOOLS!!!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 12 2007, 10:27 PM~7678992
> *officialy owners of a 72 riviera FOOLS!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

gonna post pics when my friend will come here with his cam


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 12 2007, 01:44 PM~7676420
> *hey guys check this hot lincoln with suicide doors for sale on craigslist
> 
> http://montreal.craigslist.org/car/300852345.html
> *


ITS TOO BAD THE CAR IS IN MONTREAL & NOT ST. LOUIS,MO. OR I WOULD GET IT,CAUSE ITS LIKE A OLD ASS GANGSTA RIDE,& WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE . . .


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Apr 13 2007, 10:39 AM~7682414
> *ITS TOO BAD THE CAR IS IN MONTREAL & NOT ST. LOUIS,MO. OR I WOULD GET IT,CAUSE ITS LIKE A OLD ASS GANGSTA RIDE,& WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE . . .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2007, 08:30 AM~7682369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 13 2007, 09:47 AM~7682858
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what up Gatineau King... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2007, 12:49 PM~7684423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: good idea ahaha :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 12 2007, 12:13 PM~7675409
> *HE ONLY GOT A HOTWHEELS RIVI THAT FOOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

whats up family


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2007, 12:30 PM~7689614
> *whats up family
> *


what's going on Danny...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 14 2007, 01:55 PM~7689966
> *sup guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

where are those damn rivi pics :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 15 2007, 12:23 AM~7693079
> *where are those damn rivi pics  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


x2...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Look at my new ride guys


























this one is for mayhem I GOT IT Dj funky ass licking master!


----------



## lolow

looks good now take some pic in fucking day light hahahah


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 15 2007, 10:25 AM~7694454
> *looks good now take some pic in fucking day light hahahah
> *


I will ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 15 2007, 03:40 PM~7696132
> *I will ...
> *


so did you sell that bike?


----------



## PurpleLicious

nah man still got it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 15 2007, 09:39 AM~7694256
> *Look at my new ride guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is for mayhem  I GOT IT Dj funky ass licking master!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you're clownin' MAYHEM TRUMP... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

that is a good solid start man...


----------



## killa lowrider

some work I did in my free time  

I will build this bike for ride so I take some classic part for this one

this one will get some gold and chrome twisted part


----------



## killa lowrider

PAINT JOB STARTED BY JONATHAN FROM OKA ON MY OTHER TRIKE :biggrin: 

primer :biggrin: 

base coat  


FLAKESSS :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

nice trike


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 15 2007, 11:05 PM~7698778
> *nice trike
> *


x2


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 15 2007, 10:05 PM~7698778
> *nice trike
> *


hahaha nice trike that you work on yeahh :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

nice star on those bikes


----------



## lolow

well im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 15 2007, 08:20 PM~7698239
> *some work I did in my free time
> 
> I will build this bike for ride so I take some classic part for this one
> 
> this one will get some gold and chrome twisted part
> 
> *


realy like the second design bro!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 15 2007, 10:46 PM~7699340
> *realy like the second design bro!
> *


hey hey thanks big  I try to do my best :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good Joe Money...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 15 2007, 11:45 PM~7699892
> *looking good Joe Money...
> *


thankssss president


----------



## 86' Chevy

real nice desings !!


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave: nice temperature outside :machinegun:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 15 2007, 07:03 PM~7696618
> *Damn you're clownin' MAYHEM TRUMP... :0
> *


YOU BIRD BRAIN YOUR THE ASS CLOWN!


----------



## luxuriousloc's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332634


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 16 2007, 08:22 AM~7701263
> *good morning guys :wave: nice temperature outside  :machinegun:
> *


but nothing will stop me :0 cut the seat post today


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 16 2007, 01:02 PM~7703028
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332634
> *


nice build up bro :biggrin: I want to see this bike all finish


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 16 2007, 01:08 PM~7703433
> *nice build up bro  :biggrin: I want to see this bike all finish
> *


me to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thanx bro


----------



## syked1

good job Joe & Jon
Cant wait to see mine when Jon gets the welder & paint in action


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 15 2007, 10:51 PM~7699940
> *thankssss president
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7701993
> *YOU BIRD BRAIN YOUR THE ASS CLOWN!
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaa ya pea brain mookster...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 16 2007, 01:20 PM~7704014
> *good job Joe & Jon
> Cant wait to see mine when Jon gets the welder & paint in action
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 16 2007, 07:19 PM~7706271
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what's up lolow...


----------



## PurpleLicious

groopies love!


hahah purple pictures are not the same gurl that the others pictures 


















second gurl

















this one is my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey if any of you got a 12 inch frame bike or complete bike ,,, I will take it,,, any kind of bike,,, thx!


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 16 2007, 08:51 PM~7707309
> *groopies love!
> hahah purple pictures are not the same gurl that the others pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second gurl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is my favorite  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these pics of your girlfrien ya young goof???????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2007, 12:32 AM~7709263
> *Are these pics of your girlfrien ya young goof???????? :0  :biggrin:
> *


no,,, two other girls... the one you saw at the last meet is not on those pictures


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 16 2007, 10:51 PM~7707309
> *groopies love!
> hahah purple pictures are not the same gurl that the others pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second gurl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is my favorite  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 17 2007, 06:24 AM~7709813
> *no,,, two other girls... the one you saw at the last meet is not on those pictures
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2007, 09:44 AM~7710723
> *good morning brothers...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2007, 05:29 PM~7704573
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaa ya pea brain mookster...
> *


ya poptart moon maiden shit 4 brains


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 15 2007, 08:39 AM~7694256
> *Look at my new ride guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is for mayhem  I GOT IT Dj funky ass licking master!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Va chier mec. Nice job steve. Its in good hands uffin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 17 2007, 04:06 PM~7713430
> *:0  :0  :0 Va chier mec. Nice job steve. Its in good hands uffin:
> *


 damn where you was bro,,, been a long time didnt see you here


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


:biggrin: the metal for my bike and the bike i made for Jason


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 17 2007, 09:45 PM~7716206
> *good night guys :wave:
> :biggrin: the metal for my bike and the bike i made for Jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 28th OF APRIL 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 28 avril 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## PurpleLicious

2 diferent girls ,,, same day


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 18 2007, 08:38 PM~7724216
> *2 diferent girls ,,, same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 18 2007, 08:38 PM~7724216
> *2 diferent girls ,,, same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 pimplelicious :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

*post pics with no hands :cheesy: *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 18 2007, 10:04 PM~7724374
> *post pics with no hands :cheesy:
> *


*

x10000000000000000000000 :biggrin:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:0


----------



## lolow

if you post tits pics post everything fucking tease :angry: or dont post shit :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 19 2007, 03:18 PM~7729777
> *if you post tits pics post everything fucking tease  :angry: or dont post shit  :biggrin:
> *


x10000000000


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 19 2007, 06:18 PM~7729777
> *if you post tits pics post everything fucking tease  :angry: or dont post shit  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 17 2007, 03:45 PM~7713684
> *damn where you was bro,,, been a long time didnt see you here
> *


J'ai pas internet chez nous mec. Anyways, je suis extremement jalous de toi. Dont worry bro, im still looking for my 74 euro caddy. uffin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 19 2007, 07:56 PM~7730393
> *J'ai pas internet chez nous mec. Anyways, je suis extremement jalous de toi. Dont worry bro, im still looking for my 74 euro caddy. uffin:
> *


SUP FOKKER!!


----------



## lolow

im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 19 2007, 09:16 PM~7732570
> *im off good night guys :wave:
> *


good night lolow


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 18 2007, 10:04 PM~7724374
> *post pics with no hands :cheesy:
> *


*

when I see them no hands,,, I dont take pictures guys,,, you all know what I do,,, you'll do all the same thing hehe :biggrin:*


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 19 2007, 04:18 PM~7729777
> *if you post tits pics post everything fucking tease  :angry: or dont post shit  :biggrin:
> *



those are for you hehehehe 

Bitch #1

















Bitch #2

























Bitch #3









Bitch #4


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey who's that "GOLDMEMBER"


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 20 2007, 12:31 AM~7733171
> *hey who's that "GOLDMEMBER"
> *










[


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 19 2007, 11:46 PM~7733291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> *


I see... 

anyway Im off guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 28th OF APRIL 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 28 avril 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

WAHAHA 

GOLDMEMBER =MAYHEM 

YOU DUMB FRENCHMAN BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 09:56 AM~7735150
> *WAHAHA
> 
> GOLDMEMBER =MAYHEM
> 
> YOU DUMB FRENCHMAN BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


you got banned or what?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 20 2007, 01:22 PM~7735836
> *you got banned or what?
> *


dont repost the same boring pic noob :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 20 2007, 01:22 PM~7735836
> *you got banned or what?
> *


YES I DID FOKKER!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## lolow

:uh: bah !!!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 4 U


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## abel

whut up young lux


----------



## killa lowrider

good morning big family


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

cya later :wave:


----------



## luxuriousjr81

R.I.P LIL JOHNNY 
FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DON'T KNOW ME. OR DO.. I JUST WANT YOU ALL TO KNOW THAT WE LOST ONE OF THE MY FAMILY MEMBERS.. MY NEFHEW "LIL" JOHNNY!!! (AGE 15) I LOVED THAT KID WITH ALL MY HEART.. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW ME.. HE WAS SPECIAL TO ME AND MY SONS!! HE WAS LIKE A SON TO ME. AN A BROTHER TO MY KIDS....!!! HE WAS KILLED ON SAT APRIL THE 22ND 2007 IN A DEADLY CAR CRASH..ON 41 AND WASHINGTON.. HIS DAD IS, JOHNNY CASTRO MY BROTHER. AND A PROSPECT TO OUR FAMILY "LUXURIOUS". AND MOM ALISA A.K.A "MONKS"... WE ARE IN GREAT MORNING WITH OUR LOST..HE IS AN ALWAYS WILL BE SUCH A GOOD KID. IN OUR HEARTS.... I LOVE HIM AND HE WILL BE MISSED DEEPLY... SO PLEASE WITH ALL YOUR LOVE AND PRAYERS..PLEASE PRAY FOR HIM AN HIS MOM AN DAD AND FAMILY FOR THE HEART BREAKING TIMES THAT OUR GOING TO COME IN THE NEXT DAYS..WE LOVE YOU ALL AN THANK YOU TO THE ONES THAT "CALLED" AN CAME BY MY MOMS HOUSE TO SHOW YOUR RESPECT!!!! WE SEND OUR RESPECTS TO YOUR FAMILYS FOR THE KINDNESS THAT YOU SHOWED...WE WILL BE AT MY MOMS HOUSE FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS. OR LONGER... SO FEEL FREE TO COME BY AN SHOW THE LOVE THAT WE HAVE FOR EACH AN EVERYONE OUT THERE. AND OUR LUXURIOUS FAMILY...PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SHOW LOVE TO MY MOM HIS GRANDMOTHER..OR JUST CALL!!!!! .AN PLUS IT REALLY HELPS OUT ALOT.. MORE THEN YOU THINK...



TO MY LIL JOHNNY.. I LOVE YOU... AN I WILL ALWAYS MISS YOU.. YOU WERE ALWAYS SUCH A GOOD KID TO ME AN MY BOYS.. I HATE THAT THIS HAD TO HAPPEN TO YOU.. YOUR SMILES AN YOUR JOKES AN HAPPYNESS WILL BE MISSED BY US ALL THAT YOU PASSED IN YOUR LIFE TIME..I WISH IT WAS ME, THEN YOU.. THAT THIS AS HAPPEN TO..!!! 15 IS NOT LONG ENOUGHT IN LIFE TO LEAVE THIS LIFE.. I CRY HERE WRITING YOU THIS CUZ YOU MEANT ALOT TO ME...THIS WASN'T SUPPOSE TO HAPPEN TO YOU...IM SORRY THAT IT DID...BUT YOU ARE NOW IN A BETTER PLACE..AN FOR THOSE OF US THAT KNEW YOU.. BELEAVE THAT.. GOD HAD SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU.. I WANT TO BELEAVE THAT.. AN I PRAY FOR THAT... I LOVE YOU LIL JOHNNY WITH ALL MY HEART...I DO....AN YOU WILL BE MISS DEEPLY...LOVE YOUR UNCLE "JUNIOR"


P.S.. IM VERY DISAPOINTED TO THE ONES THAT COULDN'T PICK UP A PHONE AND GIVE ME OR MY BROTHER A CALL!!!! TO MY FAMILY!!! CHICAGO LUXURIOUS...CHAPTER...YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE... THIS IS FUCKED UP!!!! THIS IS MY NEPHEW..!!!!!!! NOT A FUCKING LONG DISTEND FRIEND...YOU HAVE TIME TOBE ON HERE.. THEN YOU HAVE TIME TO SHOW SOME LOVE AN CALL!!!!!!!!SO TO WHO THIS DOESN'T COMPLAY TO.. DON'T TAKE IT TO HEART...LOCS AN FAMILY, CAMEL AN FAMILY, SMURF AN FAMILY,GRETTE AN FAMILY, THANKS FOR THE LOVE YOU HAVE SHOWEN...ME AN MY FAMILY THANK YOU...THANK YOU TO ROB AN HIS FAMILY. FROM P.F. AN C.I.S.. AN SYMLPE..FOR SHOWIN YOUR LOVE...JUST BY PICKING UP THE PHONE...AN THANK YOU S.L.LUXURIOUS...


----------



## syked1

RIP LIL Johnny! thats a terribly tragic thing to happen.


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by luxuriousjr81_@Apr 23 2007, 01:54 AM~7752294
> *R.I.P LIL JOHNNY
> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DON'T KNOW ME. OR DO.. I JUST WANT YOU ALL TO KNOW THAT WE LOST ONE OF THE MY FAMILY MEMBERS.. MY NEFHEW "LIL" JOHNNY!!! (AGE 15) I LOVED THAT KID WITH ALL MY HEART.. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW ME.. HE WAS SPECIAL TO ME AND MY SONS!! HE WAS LIKE A SON TO ME. AN A BROTHER TO MY KIDS....!!! HE WAS KILLED ON SAT APRIL THE 22ND 2007 IN A DEADLY CAR CRASH..ON 41 AND WASHINGTON.. HIS DAD IS, JOHNNY CASTRO MY BROTHER. AND A PROSPECT TO OUR FAMILY "LUXURIOUS". AND MOM ALISA A.K.A "MONKS"... WE ARE IN GREAT MORNING WITH OUR LOST..HE IS AN ALWAYS WILL BE SUCH A GOOD KID. IN OUR HEARTS.... I LOVE HIM AND HE WILL BE MISSED DEEPLY... SO PLEASE WITH ALL YOUR LOVE AND PRAYERS..PLEASE PRAY FOR HIM AN HIS MOM AN DAD AND FAMILY FOR THE HEART BREAKING TIMES THAT OUR GOING TO COME IN THE NEXT DAYS..WE LOVE YOU ALL AN THANK YOU TO THE ONES THAT "CALLED" AN CAME BY MY MOMS HOUSE TO SHOW YOUR RESPECT!!!! WE SEND OUR RESPECTS TO YOUR FAMILYS FOR THE KINDNESS THAT YOU SHOWED...WE WILL BE AT MY MOMS HOUSE FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS. OR LONGER... SO FEEL FREE TO COME BY AN SHOW THE LOVE THAT WE HAVE FOR EACH AN EVERYONE OUT THERE. AND OUR LUXURIOUS FAMILY...PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SHOW LOVE TO MY MOM HIS GRANDMOTHER..OR JUST CALL!!!!! .AN PLUS IT REALLY HELPS OUT ALOT.. MORE THEN YOU THINK...
> TO MY LIL JOHNNY.. I LOVE YOU... AN I WILL ALWAYS MISS YOU.. YOU WERE ALWAYS SUCH A GOOD KID TO ME AN MY BOYS.. I HATE THAT THIS HAD TO HAPPEN TO YOU.. YOUR SMILES AN YOUR JOKES AN HAPPYNESS WILL BE MISSED BY US ALL THAT YOU PASSED IN YOUR LIFE TIME..I WISH IT WAS ME, THEN YOU.. THAT THIS AS HAPPEN TO..!!! 15 IS NOT LONG ENOUGHT IN LIFE TO LEAVE THIS LIFE.. I CRY HERE WRITING YOU THIS CUZ YOU MEANT ALOT TO ME...THIS WASN'T SUPPOSE TO HAPPEN TO YOU...IM SORRY THAT IT DID...BUT YOU ARE NOW IN A BETTER PLACE..AN FOR THOSE OF US THAT KNEW YOU.. BELEAVE THAT.. GOD HAD SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU.. I WANT TO BELEAVE THAT.. AN I PRAY FOR THAT... I LOVE YOU LIL JOHNNY WITH ALL MY HEART...I DO....AN YOU WILL BE MISS DEEPLY...LOVE YOUR UNCLE "JUNIOR"
> P.S.. IM VERY DISAPOINTED TO THE ONES THAT COULDN'T PICK UP A PHONE AND GIVE ME OR MY BROTHER A CALL!!!! TO MY FAMILY!!! CHICAGO LUXURIOUS...CHAPTER...YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE... THIS IS FUCKED UP!!!! THIS IS MY NEPHEW..!!!!!!! NOT A FUCKING LONG DISTEND FRIEND...YOU HAVE TIME TOBE ON HERE.. THEN YOU HAVE TIME TO SHOW SOME LOVE AN CALL!!!!!!!!SO TO WHO THIS DOESN'T COMPLAY TO.. DON'T TAKE IT TO HEART...LOCS AN FAMILY, CAMEL AN FAMILY, SMURF AN FAMILY,GRETTE AN FAMILY, THANKS FOR THE LOVE YOU HAVE SHOWEN...ME AN MY FAMILY THANK YOU...THANK YOU TO ROB AN HIS FAMILY. FROM P.F. AN C.I.S.. AN SYMLPE..FOR SHOWIN YOUR LOVE...JUST BY PICKING UP THE PHONE...AN THANK YOU S.L.LUXURIOUS...
> *



sorry to hear about that bro, May God be with you and his family, and bring comfort and healing


----------



## lolow

*r.i.p* lil johnny

:angel: :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 23 2007, 08:24 AM~7753018
> *RIP LIL Johnny! thats a terribly tragic thing to happen.
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 23 2007, 10:37 AM~7753919
> *wasup lux homies :wave:
> *


what's going on lolow...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

BAH


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

howdy whores! :0 :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
Poster Posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 2317 
lolow 1527 
Judas Is Rising 413 
deville 383 
PurpleLicious 347 
low ben 256 
jonathant 219 
killa lowrider 175 
MAYHEM 171 
Flash_LuxuriouS 95 
abel 95 
rocawearlowrider 93 
91PurplePeopleEater 84 
D_LUXURIOUS 73 
excalibur 73 
SIC'N'TWISTED 49 
asco1 47 
alex_low 38 
Danthaman27 34 
86LUXURIOUSSPORT 29 
syked1 26 
AutoMini 25 
noe_from_texas 21 
T_MINUS 21 
RHLKUSTOMS 20 
mtl city 17 
D Twist 17 
_|¤|<€® 17 
ozzylowrider 16


----------



## luxuriousjr81

I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU..AN A THOUGHT 
FIRST OF ALL.. I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT HAS BEEN SHOWING UP BY MY MOMS HOUSE TO SHOW YOUR LOVE AN RESPECT FOR OUR GREAT LOSE...IT MEANS SO MUCH TO US THE CASTRO FAMILY...ALL THE LOVE THAT I HAVE BEEN SEEING IS SO GREAT... AN POWERFULL..PEOPLE ARE COMING OUT OF THE WOOD WORKS... TAKING THERE TIME..EVEN IF THEY HAVE PLANS AN THEY HAVE THERE OWN LIVES.. TO JUST STOP BY.. AN SAY WE LOVE YOU GUYS AN WERE SORRY..IT HAS BEEN VERY HARD FOR MY MOM EXSPECILY..HE IS THE 2ND OLDEST OF ALL THE GRAND CHILDREN..IT HURTS ME TO SEE HER GO THREW THIS..BUT WE ARE STRONG.. AN WITH YOUR LOVE AN THE FAMILYS LOVE.. WE CAN MAKE IT THREW IT NOT EVER FORGETTING MY NEPHEW LIL JOHNNY..BUT TRYING TO MOVE ON THE SADNESS THAT WE ARE ALL FELLING..

AN SECOND OF ALL... THANK YOU TO MY LUX FAMILY MEMBERS THAT TOOK THE TIME TO CALL AN AN SEND YOUR RESPECTS..THANK YOU..!!!

AN 3RD.. TO MY NEPHEW LIL JOHNNY.

I CAN NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT THE PAIN THAT WENT THREW YOU..I TRY TO PUT MYSELF IN YOUR POSTION AFTER SEEING THE SITE TO WHERE THIS ALL HAPPEND..I TRIED TO PUT MYSELF IN THAT CAR TO SEE IF I COULD FEEL THE PAIN THAT YOU FELT..AN I STARTED TO CRY MY EYES OUT SO BAD.. CUZ I FELT THAT PAIN IN MY HEART.....THERES NO WAY TO EXSPLANE IT.. I'AM SO SORRY THAT THIS HAS HAPPEN. TO YOU.!!AT SUCH A YOUNG AGE...! I TRIED TO PUT IT TOGETHER, FROM THE TIME THE CAR HIT THE POLE.. TO THE STOP OF THE CAR..WITH ALLTHE TEARS THAT RUN DOWN MY FACE..CUZ I COULD NOT EVEN IMAGEN HOW IT HAPPEND. AN ALSO... TO! HOW FAST THE CAR WAS GOING... I (WE) LOST YOU IN SUCH A WAY THATS NOT EVEN RIGHT IN SO MANY WAYS.. I PREY THAT YOU ARE LOOKING DOWN ON US.. SMILING..HAPPY, AN ALL THE HATE YOU HAD AN ALL THE PAIN YOU FELT HAS COME AS ONE..AS YOU LOOK DOWN ON US IN HEAVEN.. JUST REMEMBER THAT ON EARTH.. YOU WERE LOVED BY US ALL.... GOD HAS TAKING YOU FROM US.. BUT HE HAS MADE AN ANGLE IN HEAVEN.. I LOVE YOU LIL JOHNNY. AND I YOU WILL NEVEN BE FORGOTTEN.... MY YOU R.I.P MY LITTLE ANGEL...LOVE YOUR UNCLE JUNIOR...I LOVE YOU..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

SUP


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 03:41 PM~7764174
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 02:41 PM~7764174
> *
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 03:41 PM~7764174
> *
> *



nice shoes bro!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 25 2007, 08:51 AM~7768588
> *nice shoes bro!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas..


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 24 2007, 09:51 PM~7765935-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 10:51 PM~7766546
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PurpleLicious_@Apr 25 2007, 08:51 AM~7768588
> *nice shoes bro!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## abel

morning luxxx


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 28th OF APRIL 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 28 avril 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2007, 07:18 PM~7787775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2007, 04:56 PM~7787969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

flyers look good guys! cant wait to see every1 again tomorrow


----------



## syked1

here is a pic of my schwinn girls frame being re-done by oka joe


----------



## syked1

here is an antique Trev Deeley bike from the good ol days
i dont know how old it is but the deeleys both Fred sr and his son Trev (fred) jr were the first to sell Harleys in Canada out of Vancouver in the early 1920's
This has been boxed with fibre-glass & is the next in line to get paint


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 27 2007, 06:24 PM~7788123-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic of my schwinn girls frame being re-done by oka joe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Apr 27 2007, 06:30 PM~7788142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is an antique Trev Deeley bike from the good ol days
> i dont know how old it is but the deeleys both Fred sr and his son Trev (fred) jr were the first to sell Harleys in Canada out of Vancouver in the early 1920's
> This has been boxed with fibre-glass & is the next in line to get paint
> *


nice Jason...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2007, 07:24 PM~7788123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic of my schwinn girls frame being re-done by oka joe
> *


sweet jason  all done . this bike will be bad ass


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 27 2007, 08:42 PM~7788858
> *sweet jason   all done . this bike will be bad ass
> *


x2


----------



## syked1

thx guys


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2007, 05:24 PM~7788123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic of my schwinn girls frame being re-done by oka joe
> *


 i need to take new picture :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

nice projects jason,, good luck bro!


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 28 2007, 10:47 AM~7791382
> *wasup homies :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


Lolow come to the meeting fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!!


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 28 2007, 09:13 PM~7794169
> *:uh: Bah !!!
> *


ahahahahah ta oublier le meeting ?? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 28 2007, 10:13 PM~7794169
> *:uh: Bah !!!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Just came back from our meeting...Again we had over 20 members showing up and it was a good one...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

It was the first time people saw Abel's lincoln with the new undercarriage and nice lock up...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the Corona bottles keep on getting bigger at every meeting and the hard liquor made an appearance tonight... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Took a few more pics of the linc...Still under construction...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by jonathant+Apr 29 2007, 12:35 AM~7794320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahahah ta oublier le meeting ?? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 29 2007, 12:36 AM~7794327
> *:tears:
> *


no i didn  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 29 2007, 02:10 AM~7794858
> *good night fellas...
> *


good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## excalibur

wassup family!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow+Apr 29 2007, 10:58 AM~7796282-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-excalibur_@Apr 29 2007, 03:07 PM~7797515
> *wassup family!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 29 2007, 12:56 AM~7794468
> *the Corona bottles keep on getting bigger at every meeting and the hard liquor made an appearance tonight... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

hey guys since you were all talking about them here is a sweet ass '60 El Camino for sale on Ebay


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2007, 03:46 PM~7797693
> *hey guys since you were all talking about them here is a sweet ass '60 El Camino for sale on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's nice...How much is it going for?


----------



## syked1

its in California & its at 10,000$ right now, but the reserve has not been met


----------



## syked1

also i think someone at work is sellin 2 cars too. 1 is an older mercedes sl500 or something & the other is an old bomb oldsmobile panel van style gangsta car from the 40 or 50's both cars for 20,000$


----------



## syked1

the olds is a 1930's i think from the pics of cars that ive seen.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2007, 05:00 PM~7797987
> *its in California & its at 10,000$ right now, but the reserve has not been met
> *


damn it looks beautiful man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## syked1

mornin guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 30 2007, 08:05 AM~7801644
> *mornin guys!
> *


what up Jason...


----------



## syked1

chillin at work how are you doin Dave?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 30 2007, 08:29 AM~7801764
> *chillin at work how are you doin Dave?
> *


just came back from training...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+May 1 2007, 12:38 PM~7810640-->
> 
> 
> 
> *DAVE YOUR CUSTOM MADE UNDERWEAR ARE IN???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@May 1 2007, 12:41 PM~7810657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lolow

:uh: bah !!! damn boring reposter :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 1 2007, 05:16 PM~7813312
> *:uh: bah !!! damn boring reposter  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

haha sup underwear dave


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## excalibur

wassup yall!


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 2 2007, 08:52 AM~7818162
> *haha sup underwear dave
> *


you should build a bike to match your car bro. it would be hella cool for cruising at the shows. really, do it! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 2 2007, 09:52 AM~7818162
> *haha sup underwear dave
> *


idiot... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey guys Im now looking for a 26" frame


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 3 2007, 01:45 AM~7824666
> *idiot... :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHA MORON!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 3 2007, 06:57 AM~7825596
> *hey guys Im now looking for a 26" frame
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 2 2007, 10:44 PM~7824227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wassup yall!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2007, 03:40 PM~7827761
> *DAVE ?????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2007, 01:51 PM~7827843
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP.


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some of the LuX bikes at the pre show tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

nice :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 04:40 PM~7836227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh tu t acheter des grillz!!!! :0 

sa te va bien!!!


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 4 2007, 11:36 PM~7838271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i cant go :uh: im working all the weekend :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@May 5 2007, 08:54 PM~7841432
> *  i cant go  :uh:  im working all the weekend  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...  See ya at the show...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey guys sorry i couldnt make it out yesterday. I slept in cause i was sooo tired i was up at 4am on friday cause my girl went to cuba for a week and i didnt go to bed till 2 am the night before preparing for the show. I then got stuck in the metro i dont kno if you all heard but there was a fire or smoke so they shut down all 3 major lines for a few hours, So ill see you all there today this afternoon.


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut it dew LUX!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 6 2007, 10:42 AM~7843716
> *hey guys sorry i couldnt make it out yesterday. I slept in cause i was sooo tired i was up at 4am on friday cause my girl went to cuba for a week and i didnt go to bed till 2 am the night before preparing for the show. I then got stuck in the metro i dont kno if you all heard but there was a fire or smoke so they shut down all 3 major lines for a few hours, So ill see you all there today this afternoon.
> *


it's all good bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2007, 11:04 AM~7843816
> *wut it dew LUX!!!!
> *


what up bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP LUX, FROM ARTISTICS


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 4 2007, 11:35 PM~7838267
> *some of the LuX bikes at the pre show tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT!!! thats my new favorite lux bike. that shit is [email protected]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 5 2007, 12:41 PM~7839320
> *oh tu t acheter des grillz!!!! :0
> 
> sa te va bien!!!
> *


YA AND THE 3 OTHERS ARE FOR YOUR BIG MOUTH YOU BOZO?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 7 2007, 12:55 AM~7847943
> *OH SHIT!!! thats my new favorite lux bike.  that shit is [email protected]
> *


and it was put together just for that show hahahaha (old frame and parts ) :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

:uh: nice pointless retard post :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 7 2007, 01:32 PM~7850476
> *:uh: nice pointless retard post :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YES U ARE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@May 6 2007, 10:34 PM~7847807
> *WAS UP LUX, FROM ARTISTICS
> *


what's up bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 7 2007, 09:53 AM~7849793
> *and it was put together just for that show hahahaha (old frame and parts ) :biggrin:
> *


indeed... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night LuX...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up fokkers...


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

ttt


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## abel

hi!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow+May 10 2007, 11:27 AM~7875142-->
> 
> 
> 
> wasup lux homies :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@May 10 2007, 08:09 PM~7878847
> *hi!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

sup :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey dave ,, do you still have that elcamino maybe I know someone who want it bro!

and you still not send me those pictures of your bomb ,,, noob ass face


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 11 2007, 09:48 AM~7882982
> *hey dave ,, do you still have that elcamino maybe I know someone who want it bro!
> 
> and you still not send me those pictures of your bomb ,,, noob ass face
> *


i want the el camino :biggrin: , go see in post your ride topic for the bomb


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 11 2007, 10:48 AM~7882982
> *hey dave ,, do you still have that elcamino maybe I know someone who want it bro!
> 
> and you still not send me those pictures of your bomb ,,, noob ass face
> *


I still have the el camino bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up fokkers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 11 2007, 09:17 PM~7886699
> *good night fellas...
> *


good night Dave


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 12 2007, 10:11 PM~7891977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

Sup Dave?


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@May 14 2007, 08:38 AM~7898870
> *good morning guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up with my LUX brothers up north :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here you go steven


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2007, 02:41 PM~7901287
> *here you go steven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


finaly!


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2007, 01:41 PM~7901287
> *here you go steven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tu veut tu le vendre :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 14 2007, 12:02 PM~7899697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I finaly drop the bike to the luxurious custom shop  I cann't wait to see what timmay is gonna do with this baby :biggrin:


----------



## low ben

What's up Guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+May 14 2007, 04:46 PM~7901325-->
> 
> 
> 
> finaly!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jonathant_@May 14 2007, 10:16 PM~7903763
> *tu veut tu le vendre  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 15 2007, 12:53 AM~7905441
> *good night fellas...
> *


good night you rich old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 15 2007, 01:17 AM~7906164
> *good night you poor old man  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 15 2007, 12:16 AM~7906158
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 14 2007, 10:23 PM~7904563
> *What's up Guys!
> *


sup! what happen with you .... are you going to build another bike or a car...?! :0


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 14 2007, 07:59 PM~7904264
> *I finaly drop the bike to the luxurious custom shop   I cann't wait to see what timmay is gonna do with this baby  :biggrin:
> *


OH HELL YEA!!! rat salad on the prowl once again. I cant wait either!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 15 2007, 09:52 PM~7912651
> *OH HELL YEA!!!  rat salad on the prowl once again.  I cant wait either!
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## PurpleLicious

Car fever... are we going out there?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 16 2007, 08:57 AM~7914242
> *Car fever... are we going out there?
> *


When is it?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+May 16 2007, 06:57 AM~7914242-->
> 
> 
> 
> Car fever... are we going out there?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-91PurplePeopleEater_@May 16 2007, 07:26 AM~7914342
> *When is it?
> *


Yes we are going to that show and it is on sunday june 17th... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## MAYHEM

ADMIRAL BUFFET SWALLOWER SUP FOKKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 08:42 AM~7914748
> *ADMIRAL BUFFET SWALLOWER SUP FOKKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 16 2007, 02:01 PM~7916405
> *:uh: Bah !!!
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2007, 09:15 AM~7914536
> *Yes we are going to that show and it is on sunday june 17th... :biggrin:
> *


okay but its free or what  ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 16 2007, 02:00 PM~7917212
> *okay but its free or what   ?
> *


not sure yet but it should be... :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 26th OF MAY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 26 mai 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!!


----------



## lolow

wasup lux familia :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 17 2007, 01:41 PM~7923714
> *:uh: Bah !!!
> *


mook? :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 26th OF MAY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 26 mai 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2007, 10:22 AM~7929565
> *OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 26th OF MAY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)
> 
> Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 26 mai 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.
> *


----------



## DJSickness

What up lux Fam Ive got pics of my bike in Indy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@May 18 2007, 07:18 PM~7933227
> *What up lux Fam Ive got pics of my bike in Indy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn matching mirrors lmfao nice looking bike :biggrin:


----------



## DJSickness

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 18 2007, 06:19 PM~7933230
> *damn matching mirrors lmfao nice looking bike  :biggrin:
> *


All thanx to you my man


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@May 18 2007, 06:18 PM~7933227
> *What up lux Fam Ive got pics of my bike in Indy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice bike


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night big baller :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by scribbles_@May 19 2007, 12:09 AM~7934907
> *wassup got anything 4 sale???
> *



yeah my nuts,,, 10$ or both for 15$ shipped


----------



## killa lowrider

sup!  I got yesterday my air cylinder and now I'm waiting to get my new bike :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP FAMILY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 19 2007, 09:09 AM~7935737
> *SUP FAMILY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 19 2007, 07:42 AM~7935575
> *sup!  I got yesterday my air cylinder and now I'm waiting to get my new bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 19 2007, 06:39 AM~7935482
> *yeah my nuts,,, 10$ or both for 15$ shipped
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 19 2007, 06:42 AM~7935575
> *sup!  I got yesterday my air cylinder and now I'm waiting to get my new bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i have the same cylinder on one of my bikes.. :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 19 2007, 11:12 AM~7935981
> *:cheesy:  i have the same cylinder on one of my bikes.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 post a picture of your bike, I can not wait to put mine on a bike and play with it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

TTT


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@May 20 2007, 11:37 AM~7940616
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


good night fuckers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING BIG FAMILLY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 21 2007, 08:48 AM~7946585
> *:biggrin:  GOOD MORNING BIG FAMILLY
> *


what up JM...


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2007, 10:06 PM~7953224
> *good night fellas...
> *


good night bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## MAYHEM

AGAIN ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@May 18 2007, 08:00 PM~7933434
> *All thanx to you my man
> *


so when you going to do tjhat bike up


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 22 2007, 12:18 PM~7955139
> *so when you going to do tjhat bike up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 22 2007, 10:23 AM~7955166
> *:uh:
> *


come on you know i have to fuck up at least one word lmfao


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 22 2007, 09:53 AM~7954975
> *AGAIN ?
> *


yessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I made a thread in the show section about our BBQ on July 21st 2007...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340190


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 22 2007, 05:54 PM~7958055
> *I made a thread in the show section about our BBQ on Joly 21st 2007...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340190
> *


is that a canada thing


----------



## lolow

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 22 2007, 05:24 PM~7958200
> *is that a canada thing
> *


 :biggrin: yes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@May 22 2007, 08:42 PM~7959078
> *:biggrin: yes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 22 2007, 06:24 PM~7958200
> *is that a canada thing
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## excalibur

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## unique27

uffin:


----------



## killa lowrider

some picture about my new bike that I recive yesterday , I miss 1 box that I'm sure I going to recive it today :0 


new cylinder  

paint job look pretty good


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 23 2007, 12:49 AM~~
> *heres a pic of me and my new girl,im so in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2007, 10:41 AM~7962458
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


repost you idiot


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 23 2007, 08:50 AM~7961844
> *some picture about my new bike that I recive yesterday , I miss 1 box that I'm sure I going to recive it today  :0
> 
> 
> new cylinder
> 
> paint job look pretty good
> 
> *


damn Joe Money, come and show me the bike at the shop bro... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 23 2007, 01:00 PM~7962582
> *repost you idiot
> *


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2007, 10:21 AM~7962723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 23 2007, 10:50 AM~7961844
> *some picture about my new bike that I recive yesterday , I miss 1 box that I'm sure I going to recive it today  :0
> 
> 
> new cylinder
> 
> paint job look pretty good
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn that's a nice frame!
real original, who made it?
lot's of space for some murals and shit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2007, 11:21 AM~7962723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stop projecting your situation on me fokker... :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 23 2007, 01:46 PM~7963270
> *damn that's a nice frame!
> real original, who made it?
> lot's of space for some murals and shit
> *


I buy it on ebay soo I dont know who did the frame but its a daily ride for me sooo I keep the paint like this


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 23 2007, 08:36 PM~7967039
> *I buy it on ebay soo I dont know who did the frame but its a daily ride for me sooo I keep the paint like this
> *


1 box on 3 are missing :uh: :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 26th OF MAY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 26 mai 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## abel

what up luxxx monkey! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## lowlife-biker

heey you guys have a shop in montreal?  uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lowlife-biker

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ahahahha


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 24 2007, 07:48 AM~7969106
> *heey you guys have a shop in montreal?    uffin:
> *


yes, LuxuriouS Custom Shop at 227 Broadway street, Montreal East


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 23 2007, 08:50 AM~7961844
> *some picture about my new bike that I recive yesterday , I miss 1 box that I'm sure I going to recive it today  :0
> 
> 
> new cylinder
> 
> paint job look pretty good
> 
> *


is that the one from ebay?


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 24 2007, 01:28 PM~7971276
> *is that the one from ebay?
> *


yup


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@May 24 2007, 02:32 PM~7971304
> *yup
> *


damn i should have bought it i talked to the guy and he sound like he was trying to scam some one :angry:  well nice deal lol


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 23 2007, 10:50 AM~7961844
> *some picture about my new bike that I recive yesterday , I miss 1 box that I'm sure I going to recive it today  :0
> 
> 
> new cylinder
> 
> paint job look pretty good
> 
> *


where the chain guard is...it looks great but not feeling that much, the fully boxed frame :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 24 2007, 09:38 PM~7973906
> *good night guys :wave:
> *


good night lolow...


----------



## excalibur

nice.


----------



## killa lowrider

suppp  some picture about my bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 26th OF MAY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 26 mai 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 24 2007, 11:40 PM~7975222
> *suppp   some picture about my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it turned out hella nice for a daily ride 
:thumbsup: still think you should put something on the large tank...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 25 2007, 12:40 AM~7975222
> *suppp   some picture about my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 24 2007, 11:40 PM~7975222
> *suppp   some picture about my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY 4 IT


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 25 2007, 07:22 PM~7979561
> *HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY 4 IT
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here it is :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Lowrider-Bike-N...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 26th OF MAY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 26 mai 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 26 2007, 09:29 AM~7982194
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *



morning looser :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 26 2007, 12:47 PM~7982904
> *morning looser :uh:
> *


go suck a dick :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 26 2007, 11:53 PM~7986284
> *go suck a dick  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: suppppp


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: little ride to the meeting  

more picture comming soon


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are the pics of the meeting tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

nice pix lux


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 27 2007, 09:50 AM~7987156
> *nice pix lux
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up fellas...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up FAM looking real good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

sorry guys!!! I forgot about the meet .. damn thats suck!!!

I worked 53 fuckin hours this week I was fuckin tired and I forgot it.... 

The first meet I miss. really fuckin pissed about it... cant wait to see ya guys 2th of june at the show... but guys calls me if Im not there,,, joe money you got my number!

(nice pic of the meet... but DAMN mat need to paint the frame,,, nothing is color match... and I see a purple street bike.... I dont know that bike ... if its just a daily its right but,,, we got a rule,,, need custom frame to be in..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 27 2007, 10:06 PM~7990210
> *sorry guys!!! I forgot about the meet .. damn thats suck!!!
> 
> I worked 53 fuckin hours this week I was fuckin tired and I forgot it....
> 
> The first meet I miss. really fuckin pissed about it... cant wait to see ya guys 2th of june at the show... but guys calls me if Im not there,,, joe money you got my number!
> 
> (nice pic of the meet... but DAMN mat need to paint the frame,,, nothing is color match... and I see a purple street bike.... I dont know that bike ... if its just a daily its right but,,, we got a rule,,, need custom frame to be in..
> *


cool Steven...I'll call you this week for the show on june 2nd bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## PurpleLicious

any body got wires for sale... need some on the boattail


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

MY COVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 28 2007, 08:43 AM~7991817
> *MY COVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 28 2007, 09:43 AM~7991817
> *MY COVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

:uh: cya later fool :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## 817Lowrider

*WUT UP

LUXURIOUS.*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2007, 05:04 PM~8009940
> *WUT UP
> 
> LUXURIOUS.
> *


what up bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 27 2007, 11:09 AM~7987540
> *wuz up FAM looking real good
> *


what up Biggy D...


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night...


----------



## Droop$




----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 31 2007, 08:20 AM~8014291
> *good morning guys...
> *


good morning bro :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 31 2007, 11:20 AM~8014291-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning guys...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jonathant_@May 31 2007, 12:11 PM~8014604
> *good morning bro :wave:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

YET AGAIN ANOTHER LOLOW REPOST


----------



## lolow

:uh: go put your car on the road(plates) insted of waisting time on here fool :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 1 2007, 01:48 PM~8023160
> *:uh: go put your car on the road(plates) insted of waisting time on here fool  :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAHA IM AT WORK I GET PAID WHEN IM ON HERE MOFFLE :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 1 2007, 10:48 AM~8023160
> *:uh: go put your car on the road(plates) insted of waisting time on here fool  :biggrin:
> *


stop crying, go work on your car


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 1 2007, 03:02 PM~8023550
> *stop crying, go work on your car
> *


WAHAHAHAHA WORKOWNED


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 1 2007, 01:02 PM~8023550
> *stop crying, go work on your car
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## _|¤|<€®

MADAFAKA !!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

what up luxxx


----------



## abel

ttt


----------



## Jodoka

:roflmao: :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKMWJF4S1C4


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 2 2007, 06:18 PM~8029263
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKMWJF4S1C4
> *


 :uh: Bah !!!


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## abel

morning bastard :0


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 2 2007, 06:18 PM~8029263
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKMWJF4S1C4
> *


Hehehehe is some1 drunk?


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 3 2007, 01:59 PM~8033451
> *Hehehehe is some1 drunk?
> *


ahahha yep :0


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 2 2007, 06:18 PM~8029263
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKMWJF4S1C4
> *


 :uh: GHEY


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

some picture about a ride they did after last meeting


----------



## syked1

yeah nice pics


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

nice pics guys...Looks like you guys had fun...


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

morning luxxx


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers...


----------



## MAYHEM

HA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 5 2007, 09:42 AM~8044512
> *morning fokkers...
> *



sup boss :0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 5 2007, 05:57 PM~8047649
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


Jason bike on the primer, ready for the paint.











Mario bike, it remain some patern,pinstriping and blue pearl


----------



## killa lowrider

that a sweeeettt jobbb brotherrr :biggrin: keep it and do my bikes


----------



## syked1

nice pics jon, shit looks tight


----------



## PurpleLicious

mario's frame is fuckin sick.,.. but I dont think its gonna hold to ride...

and sorry guys Im not really here ... I so fuckin busy,,,Im working around 45-50 hours a week,,, I cant work on my bike (yeah I got a new project) 

and the rivi give me some problem this week.... damn this bitch drink alot of gas

cant wait to restor it !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 5 2007, 09:18 PM~8049572
> *good night guys :wave:
> Jason bike on the primer, ready for the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mario bike, it remain some patern,pinstriping and blue pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 5 2007, 09:47 PM~8049803
> *mario's frame is fuckin sick.,.. but I dont think its gonna hold to ride...
> 
> and sorry guys Im not really here ... I so fuckin busy,,,Im working around 45-50 hours a week,,, I cant work on my bike (yeah I got a new project)
> 
> and the rivi give me some problem this week.... damn this bitch drink alot of gas
> 
> cant wait to restor it !
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

HA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ga


----------



## abel

fucking niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice bike guys


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 6 2007, 10:28 PM~8056697
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



who are you :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got a tattoo done of my mom today...She was 20 years old and full of life on that pic...She died of cancer november 27th 2000. I live with the living but I will never forget you mom...I got you with me everyday now...Take care of Paul and Alfred's dad up there as well as our fallen brothers Louis and Brian...Louiselle Gravelle 1941-2000... :tears: :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 6 2007, 11:00 PM~8056952
> *I got a tattoo done of my mom today...She was 20 years old and full of life on that pic...She died of cancer november 27th 2000. I live with the living but I will never forget you mom...I got you with me everyday now...Take care of Paul and Alfred's dad up there as well as our fallen brothers Louis and Brian...Louiselle Gravelle 1941-2000... :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel

good night all :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave: 

nice tattoo


----------



## PurpleLicious

fuckin nice tatts bro,.. do you have the pictures of that tattoo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 7 2007, 12:00 AM~8056952
> *I got a tattoo done of my mom today...She was 20 years old and full of life on that pic...She died of cancer november 27th 2000. I live with the living but I will never forget you mom...I got you with me everyday now...Take care of Paul and Alfred's dad up there as well as our fallen brothers Louis and Brian...Louiselle Gravelle 1941-2000... :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 it looks good dave


----------



## MAYHEM

kool


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey guys look what daddy give me 2day


----------



## lolow

damn i had one of those hahahaha


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 7 2007, 04:28 PM~8061761
> *it looks good dave
> *


thx lolow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant+Jun 6 2007, 10:49 PM~8057303-->
> 
> 
> 
> good night guys :wave:
> 
> nice tattoo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PurpleLicious_@Jun 6 2007, 11:45 PM~8057542
> *fuckin nice tatts bro,.. do you have the pictures of that tattoo
> *


thx fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## bastre

good morning for you lol me it's afternoon in france lol


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by bastre_@Jun 9 2007, 08:41 AM~8071172
> *good morning for you lol me it's afternoon in france lol
> *


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

what up fokker


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 10 2007, 10:13 PM~8079436
> *some picture about a ride from the bike club they did today
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> [U
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

nice pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 11 2007, 12:45 AM~8079697
> *good night guys...
> *


good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

some picture about a ride they did today with some luxurious members  


[

[U


----------



## lolow

nice pics


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

Man, I love that trike! needs some patterns on it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 10 2007, 10:43 PM~8079680
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 10 2007, 11:49 PM~8079735
> *Man, I love that trike!  needs some patterns on it!
> *


this a good idea but its my daily ride  but some paint stripping can be cool too


----------



## excalibur

yea, that frame is beggin for something. I love the color.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 11 2007, 12:54 AM~8079758
> *yea, that frame is beggin for something. I love the color.
> *


x2  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 10 2007, 11:54 PM~8079758
> *yea, that frame is beggin for something. I love the color.
> *


me too I love this color  going to do some touch up and he will look okay with paint stripping I thinik :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

good night all luxurious members


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

the pictures from sunday look sweet.


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 11 2007, 04:10 PM~8083592
> *the pictures from sunday look sweet.
> *


yeah bro and more picture from more ride need to come


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 11 2007, 03:56 PM~8083918
> *yeah bro and more picture from more ride need to come
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: what you think about this


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 11 2007, 03:14 PM~8084046
> *:biggrin:  what you think about this
> 
> 
> *


good now hop that shit


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 11 2007, 06:54 PM~8084792
> *good now hop that shit
> *


if I can , I will try tomorow :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

how much was it for that blue bike with shipping when you won it off ebay


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 11 2007, 09:16 PM~8085782
> *how much was it for that blue bike with shipping when you won it off ebay
> *


he cost me 475$ us shipped to me


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thats pretty good


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 11 2007, 09:30 PM~8085941
> *thats pretty good
> *


for me yes because I needed the hydraulics cylinders so take off 100$ us for the cylinder , its a good price for me and I got a set of 16'' 52 spokes wheels with tire and an old school flat twist extender chrome


----------



## PurpleLicious

surtout apellé moi pa pour les ride!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

et qui kié tj partan pour mon bal de finissan,, cest le 26


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 11 2007, 09:42 PM~8086068
> *et qui kié tj partan pour mon bal de finissan,, cest le 26
> *


HAHAHA SES VRAI MOI JVEUX ÊTRE LA  ak mon bike jpense pas mais on va voir


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 11 2007, 08:39 PM~8086047
> *surtout apellé moi pa pour les ride!!!
> *


je vais te téléphoner maintenant Steven...Les 2 dernieres rides qu'on a fait étaient pas mal derniere minute...Les prochains coups je te téléphone big...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 11 2007, 04:14 PM~8084046
> *:biggrin:  what you think about this
> 
> 
> *




if you don't have any other bike ready for Scrape, bring that one fokker..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 11 2007, 08:42 PM~8086068
> *et qui kié tj partan pour mon bal de finissan,, cest le 26
> *


shit ca pourrait etre le fun ca...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2007, 08:36 AM~8088368
> *
> 
> if you don't have any other bike ready for Scrape, bring that one fokker..
> *


for scrape hahaha is sure my other trike will be ready dave dont worry bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning people...


----------



## killa lowrider

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 12 2007, 07:38 AM~8088379
> *for scrape hahaha is sure my other trike will be ready dave dont worry bro
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 12 2007, 07:39 AM~8088384
> *good morning guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2007, 09:35 AM~8088363
> *je vais te téléphoner maintenant Steven...Les 2 dernieres rides qu'on a fait étaient pas mal derniere minute...Les prochains coups je te téléphone big...
> *


ouin :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies, who care about the one who live not close enouf to call for rides and stuff :angry: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 12 2007, 08:38 AM~8088965
> *good morning homies, who care about the one who live not close enouf to call for rides and stuff  :angry:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2007, 07:38 AM~8088378
> *shit ca pourrait etre le fun ca...
> *


bela is supose to come, abel will probably be there,,, maybe beto,,, more if abel talk to him... and you dave ... you'll be there huu?


----------



## lolow

:uh: where ?? :dunno:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 12 2007, 11:20 AM~8089531
> *:uh: where ?? :dunno:
> *


mon bal de finissant le 26


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 12 2007, 01:21 PM~8089536
> *mon bal de finissant le 26
> *


 :0 ok :biggrin: you want to arrive in style hahaha :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 12 2007, 12:28 PM~8089601
> *:0 ok :biggrin: you want to arrive in style hahaha :cheesy:
> *


yeah not like you  HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

hey guys, j'ai besoin d'aide , est-ce que quelqu'un a une photo d'une caisse de 12 de corona ?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 12 2007, 01:57 PM~8089755
> *hey guys, j'ai besoin d'aide , est-ce que quelqu'un a une photo d'une caisse de 12 de corona ?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jun 12 2007, 11:05 AM~8089807
> *:0  :0
> *


traduction

Hey guys, I need you help, can someone send me a pic of a case of 12 corona beer


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 12 2007, 01:25 PM~8089935
> *traduction
> 
> Hey guys, I need you help, can someone send me a pic of a case of 12 corona beer
> *


lolll hier jai cheker au dep pi ses le meme jaune , mais pas celui du coin ou ya 24 pack si jme trompe pas tk tsé ou ya un genre de cercle jaune comme jtavais dit hier bin sa ses le jaune normal man


----------



## killa lowrider

fork ready to got on my bike  I going to put it on my bike tonight


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Don Beto's new LuxuriouS 14k pendant full of diamonds... :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 12 2007, 09:38 AM~8088965
> *good morning homies, who care about the one who live not close enouf to call for rides and stuff  :angry:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


fokker I'll call you next time but you better pick up your damn phone and come down...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 12 2007, 09:36 AM~8088958
> *ouin  :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 12 2007, 11:17 AM~8089514
> *bela is supose to come, abel will probably be there,,, maybe beto,,, more if abel talk to him... and you dave ... you'll be there huu?
> *


I'll be there if my bomb's interior is not being done bro...


----------



## killa lowrider

not finish but look pretty good I think :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 12 2007, 03:43 PM~8091492
> *not finish but look pretty good I think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


nice JO e a love it G 

he kiss the ground


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: finish for today


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 12 2007, 06:52 PM~8092426
> *:biggrin: finish for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice trike JM...Can't wait to see the other one you're building bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2007, 10:11 PM~8093453
> *nice trike JM...Can't wait to see the other one you're building bro...
> *


thanks dave I can't wait to see it all done me too lolll :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2007, 06:14 PM~8091350
> *fokker I'll call you next time but you better pick up your damn phone and come down...
> *


bla bla bla :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 12 2007, 08:52 PM~8092426
> *:biggrin: finish for today
> 
> 
> *


good work ..but i dont like your lower fork arms ...but thats just my 2 cents ..dont fit with the bike i think


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 12 2007, 12:57 PM~8089755
> *hey guys, j'ai besoin d'aide , est-ce que quelqu'un a une photo d'une caisse de 12 de corona ?
> *



finalement jai cheker pis y me semble c pas mal le meme jaune c juste que yen a plus de jaune sur la 24


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 13 2007, 09:01 AM~8095243
> *finalement jai cheker pis y me semble c pas mal le meme jaune c juste que yen a plus de jaune sur la 24
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jun 13 2007, 08:17 AM~8095279
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 13 2007, 12:11 AM~8094613
> *bla bla bla  :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning people...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2007, 07:22 AM~8095551
> *morning people...
> *


Morning boss. :0 
Im back Dave, if you want me back. 
I still owe $50 worth of dues.
Ill go back on probation if you want me to.
By the way, how are you?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2007, 10:28 AM~8095581
> *Morning boss.  :0
> Im back Dave, if you want me back.
> I still owe $50 worth of dues.
> Ill go back on probation if you want me to.
> By the way, how are you?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2007, 08:28 AM~8095581
> *Morning boss.  :0
> Im back Dave, if you want me back.
> I still owe $50 worth of dues.
> Ill go back on probation if you want me to.
> By the way, how are you?
> *


I'm good bro...Where have you been??? :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 12 2007, 12:57 PM~8089755
> *hey guys, j'ai besoin d'aide , est-ce que quelqu'un a une photo d'une caisse de 12 de corona ?
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2007, 09:28 AM~8095581
> *Morning boss.  :0
> Im back Dave, if you want me back.
> I still owe $50 worth of dues.
> Ill go back on probation if you want me to.
> By the way, how are you?
> *


 :0 you are still alive? :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2007, 09:28 AM~8095581
> *Morning boss.  :0
> Im back Dave, if you want me back.
> I still owe $50 worth of dues.
> Ill go back on probation if you want me to.
> By the way, how are you?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 13 2007, 01:13 AM~8094625
> *good work ..but i dont like your lower fork arms ...but thats just my 2 cents ..dont fit with the bike i think
> *


Is just for the show this week-end  but I like the way it's so :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

hey waz up killa lowrider?so u traying to sell ta love seat?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2007, 07:57 AM~8095736
> *I'm good bro...Where have you been??? :0
> *


No excuse is a good excuse, but I was having some family problems.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2007, 08:57 PM~8100125
> *No excuse is a good excuse, but I was having some family problems.
> *


shit happens bro but now you have to get back on track for real man...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2007, 11:32 PM~8100825
> *shit happens bro but now you have to get back on track for real man...
> *


 yup :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2007, 09:32 PM~8100825
> *shit happens bro but now you have to get back on track for real man...
> *


Damn right 
So when do I get to see you guys?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 13 2007, 05:46 PM~8098222
> *Is just for the show this week-end    but I like the way it's so  :biggrin:
> 
> *


well its your bike  if you like it that way its fine by me  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2007, 11:48 PM~8101304
> *Damn right
> So when do I get to see you guys?
> *


I'll post up the next meeting on here bro but in the meantime most of us will be at CarFever in Napierville on sunday...You could come see us there bro...


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka

Sup guys , qui qui vient au carfever dimanche, pis qui pourrait me faire un liff??


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 14 2007, 05:10 PM~8105043
> *Sup guys ,  qui qui vient au carfever dimanche, pis qui pourrait me faire un liff??
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2007, 09:26 AM~8103207
> *I'll post up the next meeting on here bro but in the meantime most of us will be at CarFever in Napierville on sunday...You could come see us there bro...
> *


Fuck, I work sunday. I dont think Ill get the day off, Ive only been there for three weeks. Ill see what I can do.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 14 2007, 05:54 PM~8105364
> *Fuck, I work sunday. I dont think Ill get the day off, Ive only been there for three weeks. Ill see what I can do.
> *


WORKOWNED


----------



## syked1

Yeah Dave i might be in the same boat too. My gf needs the car sunday so i cant have her bring me down. I kno joe was lookin into it but just in case so u kno too


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2007, 07:11 PM~8105849
> *Yeah Dave i might be in the same boat too. My gf needs the car sunday so i cant have her bring me down. I kno joe was lookin into it but just in case so u kno too
> *


carowned and gfowned


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2007, 06:11 PM~8105849
> *Yeah Dave i might be in the same boat too. My gf needs the car sunday so i cant have her bring me down. I kno joe was lookin into it but just in case so u kno too
> *


he know all about this


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I can give a ride to a guy or two in the bomb but not with your bikes guys...Just show up at the pawn shop at 8 a.m on sunday morning...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 14 2007, 03:54 PM~8105364
> *Fuck, I work sunday. I dont think Ill get the day off, Ive only been there for three weeks. Ill see what I can do.
> *


At least we know you're alive man...Make sure you come to the next meeting though...


----------



## syked1

ok ill be there dave


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2007, 07:30 PM~8107095
> *I can give a ride to a guy or two in the bomb but not with your bikes guys...Just show up at the pawn shop at 8 a.m on sunday morning...
> *


la place est tu deja prit?? si non ma la prendre lol jai pas de bike mais je veut etre au show pareil


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2007, 08:50 PM~8107247
> *ok ill be there dave
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 14 2007, 10:04 PM~8107756
> *la place est tu deja prit??  si non ma la prendre lol jai pas de bike mais je veut etre au show pareil
> *


viens au pawn shop dimanche matin...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jun 14 2007, 11:04 PM~8107756
> *la place est tu deja prit??  si non ma la prendre lol jai pas de bike mais je veut etre au show pareil
> *



si té au pawnshop a 8h yen a en masse dla place on vas etre 5-6 char  sa c'est si il mouille pas :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 15 2007, 07:41 AM~8109579
> *si té au pawnshop a 8h yen a en masse dla place on vas etre 5-6 char   sa c'est si il mouille pas :angry:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 15 2007, 06:41 AM~8109579
> *si té au pawnshop a 8h yen a en masse dla place on vas etre 5-6 char   sa c'est si il mouille pas :angry:
> *


parfait ma etre la vers 7h45 pour etre sure lol  a pis Abel call moi quand tu aura le temps jai une couple de chose a te demander :0 450-479-6221


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 15 2007, 12:37 AM~8108052
> *
> *


i meant ill be at the pawqn shop hehehehehe


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

whad up I was wonderin can yall send me a breakdown of ur bike rules bc im in the middle of makin a car/bike club and im havin a trouble makin some rules for my bikes

my cutty laughin stock underconstruction


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonathant+Jun 15 2007, 11:43 AM~8111000-->
> 
> 
> 
> parfait ma etre la vers 7h45 pour etre sure lol     a pis Abel call moi quand tu aura le temps jai une couple de chose a te demander  :0  450-479-6221
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jun 15 2007, 03:40 PM~8112322
> *i meant ill be at the pawqn shop hehehehehe
> *


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning people...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2007, 03:40 PM~8112322
> *i meant ill be at the pawqn shop hehehehehe
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some pics of the parts Jeff picked up from the plater yesterday for his show bike D-Ice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

nice chrome


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice chrome family :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 16 2007, 10:31 AM~8115974
> *here are some pics of the parts Jeff picked up from the plater yesterday for his show bike D-Ice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE NOTHING :twak: I WANT TO SEE THIS BEAUTIFUL CHROME


----------



## killa lowrider

need 2 hours and my hydraulics will work


----------



## lolow

thats cool joe


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZBEqyCeTzag


----------



## killa lowrider

:0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEwOHcVjwBs


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 16 2007, 08:13 PM~8118647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You inspired me to build bikes when I first seen your bike. Props to you homie.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 16 2007, 01:50 PM~8116803
> *I SEE NOTHING  :twak: I WANT TO SEE THIS BEAUTIFUL CHROME
> *


 :0 fuck bro thats work for me :0


----------



## killa lowrider

not for me and that suck for real but tuesday I'm going to rebuilt his bike so :biggrin: 

my bike before the show :0


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: my bike at the show


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: my bike at the show


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 17 2007, 10:27 PM~8123351
> *:biggrin: my bike at the show
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 17 2007, 08:27 PM~8123351
> *:biggrin: my bike at the show
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning lux homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

good morning luxurious :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys?


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## killa lowrider

nice video lowlow  
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4vpnfq0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 17 2007, 08:27 PM~8123351
> *:biggrin: my bike at the show
> 
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

good night guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 18 2007, 09:36 PM~8131005
> *good night guys
> *


good night JM...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## bastre

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2007, 04:41 AM~8131047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hello you speak french ?? a+


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 17 2007, 06:53 AM~8120413
> *You inspired me to build bikes when I first seen your bike. Props to  you homie.
> *


  THANKS BRO


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by bastre_@Jun 19 2007, 02:58 AM~8132745
> *hello you speak french ?? a+
> *



bien sur on viens de montreal au quebec donc on parle tous francais


----------



## bastre

ok c bon ca de voir des gens qui maitrise au niveau des bike et des ride et qui sont francais serieu votre club dechire les mecs


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by bastre_@Jun 19 2007, 09:09 AM~8133479
> *ok c bon ca de voir des gens qui maitrise au niveau des bike et des ride et qui sont francais serieu votre club dechire les mecs
> *


hey hey merci , a voir un peu ta facon de parler ses sur tu es de france ou quelques chose comme sa :biggrin: as tu un bike ou dekoi ?!


----------



## killa lowrider

good morning guys


----------



## bastre

ué suis de france j'ai un bike en cour de modif si tu ve des pics si tu ve je peux les mettres


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by bastre_@Jun 19 2007, 02:38 PM~8135209
> *ué suis de france j'ai un bike en cour de modif si tu ve des pics si tu ve je peux les mettres
> *


hésite pas a les mettre!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 19 2007, 04:00 PM~8135793
> *:0
> *


pourquoi té pas venu au car fever lopette :0


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: I will try to make a display with this 

take off my hydraulics and rims because my rims is very dirty :0 

I fucked up my front fender with my hopping  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 19 2007, 04:08 PM~8136237
> *:biggrin: I will try to make a display with this
> 
> take off my hydraulics and rims because my rims is very dirty  :0
> 
> I fucked up my front fender with my hopping    :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

clean all my twisted rims  

did you want some twisted spoke :0 

VERY DIRTY HUB  



NOW THAT CLEAN  


all rebuild  looks like news


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 19 2007, 03:54 PM~8136130
> *pourquoi té pas venu au car fever lopette  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 19 2007, 09:11 PM~8138058
> *clean all my twisted rims
> 
> did you want some twisted spoke :0
> 
> VERY DIRTY HUB
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THAT CLEAN
> 
> 
> all rebuild   looks like news
> 
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2007, 10:15 PM~8138081
> *
> *


supppp dave


----------



## Jodoka

nice rims  good job big


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2007, 08:35 PM~8138209
> *good night fokkers...
> *


good night bro :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

good night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers...


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: good morning fuckersss


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP ASS LICK!!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 10:25 AM~8140860
> *SUP ASS LICK!!
> *


why I dont see your face at car fever :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 20 2007, 08:32 AM~8140897
> *why I dont see your face at car fever  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider+Jun 20 2007, 11:32 AM~8140897-->
> 
> 
> 
> why I dont see your face at car fever  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because i was at my cottage on my boat having fun doing wakeboard and relaxing in the sun and swimming in the lake ,thats way better than a car show?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jodoka_@Jun 20 2007, 12:22 PM~8141208
> *:0
> *


you changed your name!!


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 09:25 AM~8141224
> *because i was at my  cottage on my boat having fun doing wakeboard and relaxing in the sun and swimming in the lake ,thats way better than a car show?
> you changed your name!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 20 2007, 12:31 PM~8141262
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 20 2007, 11:31 AM~8141262
> *:biggrin:
> *


crisss sa fait laid met joe d'oka esti :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 11:25 AM~8141224
> *because i was at my  cottage on my boat having fun doing wakeboard and relaxing in the sun and swimming in the lake ,thats way better than a car show?
> you changed your name!!
> *


yeah that cool for you  next show you need to be there :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 20 2007, 01:11 PM~8141484
> *yeah that cool for you   next show you need to be there  :biggrin:
> *


ya dont worry bro ,i will be there wiff my caddy unless its sold :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 20 2007, 01:09 PM~8141474
> *crisss sa fait laid met joe d'oka esti  :0
> *


nah his new names kool!!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 01:37 PM~8141627
> *ya dont worry bro ,i will be there wiff my caddy unless its sold :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jun 20 2007, 02:46 PM~8141946
> *:0
> *


 what!!!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 02:52 PM~8141974
> *what!!!
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM

WHY?


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 20 2007, 10:09 AM~8141474
> *crisss sa fait laid met joe d'oka esti  :0
> *


stfu :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 20 2007, 04:17 PM~8142498
> *stfu  :uh:
> *


wahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

EVERY VOTE COUNTS FOKKERSAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 02:36 PM~8142959
> *EVERY VOTE COUNTS FOKKERSAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 20 2007, 11:09 AM~8141474
> *crisss sa fait laid met joe d'oka esti  :0
> *


I like his new screen name... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 11:37 AM~8141627
> *ya dont worry bro ,i will be there wiff my caddy unless its sold :0
> *


You're trying to sell it fokker?????????????? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 11:37 AM~8141631
> *nah his new names kool!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 03:36 PM~8142959
> *EVERY VOTE COUNTS FOKKERSAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good nights guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2007, 11:00 PM~8144742
> *You're trying to sell it fokker?????????????? :0
> *


i hope i can ,but not really trying hard ,i want that rag top 62 imp


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 21 2007, 07:38 AM~8146890
> *i hope i can ,but not really trying hard ,i want that rag top 62 imp
> *


 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

suppp big family


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 21 2007, 08:38 AM~8146890
> *i hope i can ,but not really trying hard ,i want that rag top 62 imp
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 21 2007, 05:32 PM~8149306
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 01:37 PM~8141627
> *ya dont worry bro ,i will be there wiff my caddy unless its sold :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night family


----------



## syked1

sup guys check this caddy on ebay super cheap in chicoutimi

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Cadillac-Fleetwood-Brou...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 21 2007, 09:31 PM~8151589
> *sup guys check this caddy on ebay super cheap in chicoutimi
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Cadillac-Fleetwood-Brou...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## syked1

gnight dave and the rest of yall night owls


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Chevrolet-Impala-1963-I...1QQcmdZViewItem

63 impy


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning people...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

litle vid of joemoney trike  :cheesy: 

View My Video


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 23 2007, 10:12 AM~8160529
> *litle vid of joemoney trike    :cheesy:
> 
> View My Video
> *


I allready posted this video there lowlow :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!! :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

nice pics lolow...


----------



## lolow

:uh: you think :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## killa lowrider

I see today my friend that buy my first lowrider bike that I got in my life


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## kdogg213

mornin big homie :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 damn ballers :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave: hey Dave tu vien tu me porter le truck mardi? peut tu me le confirmer car je doit prendre conger du travail, tu mapellera lundi pour me confirmer svp 514-432-6358


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 24 2007, 10:00 PM~8168822
> *good night guys :wave:      hey Dave tu vien tu me porter le truck mardi? peut tu me le confirmer car je doit prendre conger du travail,  tu mapellera lundi pour me confirmer svp  514-432-6358
> *


non ca sera pas pour Mardi Joe...Je vais te le dire 3-4 jours d'avance qd je vais te l'apporter big...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## bastre

aaaaaaa comme elle dechirer votre bague les gars :0


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 24 2007, 01:18 AM~8164126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wonder when im getting my plaque that fuckin bastards takin well into 9 months on it!!


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 24 2007, 11:34 PM~8169731
> *non ca sera pas pour Mardi Joe...Je vais te le dire 3-4 jours d'avance qd je vais te l'apporter big...
> *


 :uh: ok good


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 25 2007, 06:01 PM~8173237
> *:uh: ok good
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 25 2007, 04:01 PM~8173237
> *:uh: ok good
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

MY DIFFERENTIAL COVER


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 25 2007, 09:18 PM~8175183
> *MY DIFFERENTIAL COVER
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THAT FUCKING SWEET BROOO :biggrin: I CANN'T WAIT TO GET SOME PART OF MY BIKE ENGRAVED LIKE THIS


----------



## lolow

do bad this is the bikes topic not a damn car topic .........damn post whore :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 25 2007, 04:56 PM~8174093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep, gotta have one!

can I get one? :0


----------



## lolow

only the ballers have those i guess being poor ill never get one  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night dave :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 25 2007, 09:27 PM~8175795
> *good night brothers...
> *


damn dave you did not took some pictures of the girl Ibring last ride  

thats sad haha


----------



## lolow

good morning lux familia :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 26 2007, 06:56 AM~8177621
> *damn dave you did not  took some pictures of the girl Ibring last ride
> 
> thats sad haha
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider+Jun 25 2007, 10:54 PM~8175456-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: THAT FUCKING SWEET BROOO  :biggrin: I CANN'T WAIT TO GET SOME PART OF MY BIKE ENGRAVED LIKE THIS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Jun 25 2007, 11:15 PM~8175684
> *do bad this is the  bikes topic not a damn car topic .........damn post whore  :biggrin:
> *


well dave tought me to whore so i do as the boss does!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

here joe you should do something like this


----------



## abel

good night guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 27 2007, 02:32 PM~8187459
> *sup guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 27 2007, 12:32 PM~8187459
> *sup guys
> *


what up Joe...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat up guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

good mornin guys

Hot enough for you all


----------



## MAYHEM

NO


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2007, 10:29 AM~8193761
> *good mornin guys
> 
> Hot enough for you all
> *



hi jason


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 28 2007, 06:30 PM~8196786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ok :0


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 28 2007, 05:30 PM~8196786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night people...


----------



## excalibur

:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## DirtyBird2

PRACTICING HOW TO PAINT ON MY SON'S BIKE


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 28 2007, 10:58 PM~8198526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 28 2007, 10:58 PM~8198526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 post some picture about the frame when you have finish


----------



## syked1

heres my schwinn kickstand by D-twister comin for my custom frame readyfor the Bar-b-q


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2007, 06:03 PM~8203836
> *heres my schwinn kickstand by D-twister comin for my custom frame readyfor the Bar-b-q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2007, 03:03 PM~8203836
> *heres my schwinn kickstand by D-twister comin for my custom frame readyfor the Bar-b-q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 28 2007, 08:58 PM~8198526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2007, 05:03 PM~8203836
> *heres my schwinn kickstand by D-twister comin for my custom frame readyfor the Bar-b-q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cann't wait to see it on your bike bro...or I cann't wait to see your frame done











































HIEN JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2007, 04:03 PM~8203836
> *heres my schwinn kickstand by D-twister comin for my custom frame readyfor the Bar-b-q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn nice Jason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 30 2007, 11:30 AM~8208041
> *sup :wave:
> *



wazzzzzzzzzzzzzap :cheesy:


----------



## abel

good night guys


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 29 2007, 11:47 AM~8202461
> *:0 post some picture about the frame when you have finish
> *


  I SURE WILL


----------



## DirtyBird2

View My Video
THIS IS A COOL CLIP


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 1 2007, 01:12 AM~8211492
> *View My Video
> THIS IS A COOL CLIP
> *


hey hey thanks bro


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

TTT Where is Dave?


----------



## lolow

he was in toronto for the rollerz only picnic  :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup family :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LUX 4 LIFE


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 2 2007, 06:56 PM~8221646
> *LUX 4 LIFE
> *


  x 9999999999999


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 2 2007, 09:01 PM~8221681
> * x 9999999999999
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## syked1




----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 3 2007, 10:11 AM~8225177
> *good morning guys
> *


good morning


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

new project of jeff :biggrin: he will finish his d-ice before start on this one lol


----------



## MAYHEM

bahahaha


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 3 2007, 11:04 AM~8226339
> *new project of jeff  :biggrin: he will finish his d-ice before start on this one lol
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*TO THE MONTREAL MEMBERS:*

OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 7TH OF JULY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)

*Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 7 JUILLET 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.*


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 3 2007, 10:56 PM~8230262
> *TO THE MONTREAL MEMBERS:
> 
> OUR NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 7TH OF JULY 2007 AT 6 P.M AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOP IN MONTREAL EAST(227 BROADWAY STREET)
> 
> Prochain meeting Luxurious sera pour samedi le 7 JUILLET 2007 au LuxuriouS Shop à 18 heures au 227 rue Broadway à Montréal Est.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 4 2007, 08:57 AM~8232872
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## excalibur

my newest paint job....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 4 2007, 09:49 PM~8236665
> *my newest paint job....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 5 2007, 11:10 AM~8239330
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Jodoka

:0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 5 2007, 04:32 PM~8241759
> *wasup :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

ass pipes


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 6 2007, 08:04 AM~8246772
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup familly :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2007, 04:44 PM~8249784
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 7 2007, 01:06 PM~8254359
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what up fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up guys...


----------



## Jodoka

hey Dave, c'est 15$ pour exposer un bike au full throttle?


----------



## lolow

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 8 2007, 09:29 PM~8262279
> *hey Dave, c'est 15$ pour exposer un bike au full throttle?
> *


je sais pas...On va le savoir à la porte...


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2007, 04:03 PM~8203836
> *heres my schwinn kickstand by D-twister comin for my custom frame readyfor the Bar-b-q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn "J" doing the things big!!!!

cant wait... got anymore parts???


----------



## PurpleLicious

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 9 2007, 12:42 PM~8265576
> *i just ran this morning ,heres the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your tits musta bounced into yo faceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lolow

:uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 9 2007, 09:03 AM~8264536
> *Damn "J" doing the things big!!!!
> 
> cant wait... got anymore parts???
> *



pour le moment cest tout
Je vais en avoir masi seulement pour SCP


thats all for now
I will have more but only for SCP probably


----------



## syked1

Just found a sick ass 3-wheel

Schwinn on top of it


----------



## syked1

first person with 500$ takes it, i need to buy parts for my new frame

thats $500 CDN not shipped for those of you in the USA


----------



## deville

How much for just the trike kit?


----------



## syked1

complete bike only sorry bro


----------



## syked1

but can maybe do somethin for Locals or the Lux Krewmates


----------



## syked1

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-h...QQAdIdZ17239400

i dont kno if you guys are still lookin for places that do t-shirts i saw this ad for 5 printed w/shirt for 100

also I kinda kno the owner of the rock shop/embroidery btq on sherbrooke & girourd in ndg from previous work bizzness he also does printing & embroidery

and CSG Embroidery on the cote de liesse in dorval/lachine industrial(32 ave) does awsome work embroidery or printing. they also manufacture the postal workers caps/winter hats from scratch so they r a full service shop.


----------



## syked1

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-h...QQAdIdZ17239400

i dont kno if you guys are still lookin for places that do t-shirts i saw this ad for 100 printed w/shirt for $5 each

also I kinda kno the owner of the rock shop/embroidery btq on sherbrooke & girourd in ndg from previous work bizzness he also does printing & embroidery

and CSG Embroidery on the cote de liesse in dorval/lachine industrial(32 ave) does awsome work embroidery or printing. they also manufacture the postal workers caps/winter hats from scratch so they r a full service shop.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jul 9 2007, 12:02 PM~8266183-->
> 
> 
> 
> pour le moment cest tout
> Je vais en avoir masi seulement pour SCP
> thats all for now
> I will have more but only for SCP probably
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jul 9 2007, 12:48 PM~8266580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found a sick ass 3-wheel
> 
> Schwinn on top of it
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## excalibur

nice find on the 3-wheeler. I bet thats worth $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## syked1

thx X
its not really for sale unless some1 has bacon


----------



## excalibur

does the trike really look like that? if so, dont mess with the frame, keep it stock, worth some $$$ for real.


----------



## excalibur

I got bacon, ham, sausage, and chops!!! lol.


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## syked1

yeah thats really it in the pics
its in very very good cond. & is a welcome addition to my stash of around 20 bikes


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 10 2007, 08:54 AM~8273081
> *yeah thats really it in the pics
> its in very very good cond. & is a welcome addition to my stash of around 20 bikes
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 10 2007, 02:18 PM~8276775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 10 2007, 04:26 PM~8277699
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Jodoka

sup guys


----------



## syked1

whats goin down jo d'oka


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 11 2007, 06:27 PM~8286428
> *whats goin down jo d'oka
> *


 im working on the biggy car


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## lolow




----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 9 2007, 06:09 AM~8264550
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive got one of those....you guys got pics of some fixed up


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 11 2007, 10:54 PM~8289494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night old man :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning people...


----------



## syked1

mornin guys, dave...

hey guys check this '41 master deluxe in laval-Needs work, but at a good price it could be worth it

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...QQAdIdZ17712447


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 12 2007, 12:54 AM~8289494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this blue  :biggrin: need paint strip


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 13 2007, 02:04 PM~8303000
> *I really like this blue    :biggrin: need paint strip
> *


pinstrip :uh:


----------



## syked1

jo is that Cobalt blue? or another color?


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 13 2007, 04:17 PM~8303116
> *pinstrip  :uh:
> *


I know you like how I write :biggrin: lollll


----------



## killa lowrider

my new project for the show in 2 days like all the time...at the last time :biggrin: 
paint job not finish , only small white strip and clear with flakes


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 13 2007, 04:17 PM~8303116
> *pinstrip  :uh:
> *


 pinstripe :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 13 2007, 09:23 PM~8304864
> *pinstripe :uh:
> *


lolllllllllllllllllllllllll :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 14 2007, 10:32 AM~8307095
> *good morning guys...
> *



morning dave morning luxxx


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2007, 10:06 AM~8307267
> *morning dave morning luxxx
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## killa lowrider

good night family :biggrin:  see you tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

ahahaha Joe Money and Js is the same bed :uh: 












another ''bad luck'' for Abel :0 





























biggy's car :cheesy: 










:0 Fucki** temperature













Corona bike  





































Jason bike


----------



## lolow

nice work


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## mtl city

pics i took a the full trothlle show


----------



## mtl city

...


----------



## mtl city

...


----------



## mtl city

my video  
Hooping


----------



## mtl city

i had more pics but im too lazy to post it :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 15 2007, 12:42 AM~8310368
> *
> ahahaha Joe Money and Js is the same bed  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another ''bad luck'' for Abel  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggy's car  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Fucki** temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corona bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fuck ya looks dope Joe, nice work homie


----------



## abel

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice my corona bike :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 14 2007, 10:42 PM~8310368
> *
> ahahaha Joe Money and Js is the same bed  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another ''bad luck'' for Abel  :0
> 
> 
> *




hahah check JS ki scache sous les couverte... at least joe money still have his clothes!!!


FUCKIN ****!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Ah ouais oublie sa ton bike Abel va trop déchirer....surtout les couelurs complémentaires du jaune et violet! Et ton thème va envier beaucoup de monde.... A VOIR


----------



## PurpleLicious

And I hope you gonna paint some ... coronas logo on that frame.... 

hey abel Im sure my forks will look awsome on your bike... it really fits with the fenders bro!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2007, 08:50 PM~8315012
> *Ah ouais oublie sa ton bike Abel va trop déchirer....surtout les couelurs complémentaires du jaune et violet! Et ton thème va envier beaucoup de monde.... A VOIR
> *



yeah colors are fuckin sick!


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 15 2007, 02:06 PM~8312945
> *my video
> Hooping
> *


nice stuff bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## Jodoka




----------



## Jodoka




----------



## Jodoka




----------



## Jodoka

:cheesy:


----------



## 86' Chevy

badass


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I thought the guy fell on the yellow bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

hopping 0

hopping 1


----------



## Jodoka

hopping 2


----------



## abel




----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 15 2007, 08:52 PM~8315459
> *nice stuff bro...
> *


thx


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel




----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2007, 04:18 PM~8303939
> *jo is that Cobalt blue? or another color?
> *


ORIENTAL BLUE


----------



## syked1

thx dirty

sup fam-bam

i see lux took it all home at Full throttle, 
i wish i could have stayed later to see the ceremony

way to go guys


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

nice litle vids


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 16 2007, 01:15 PM~8320014
> *nice litle vids
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here some pics of the twisted sprocket done by D-Twist for Joe Money that we got back from the plater today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Another piece done by D-Twist for Joe Money's bike that we got back from the plater...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2007, 10:30 PM~8323501
> *Here some pics of the twisted sprocket done by D-Twist for Joe Money that we got back from the plater today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that sexy


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: sup dave  nice pic big prez


----------



## excalibur

nice parts joe money. 



HEY GUYS, I HAVE PARTS FOR SALE, CHECK MY TOPIC. SOME OF IT IS SOLD, BUT IF ANYONE IN LUX WANTS THE PARTS I HAVE LEFT, ILL HOOK LUX MEMBERS UP ON THE PRICE!

Im giving up on bikes for now, its time to build a car.


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 16 2007, 10:36 PM~8323591
> *nice parts joe money.
> HEY GUYS, I HAVE PARTS FOR SALE, CHECK MY TOPIC.  SOME OF IT IS SOLD, BUT IF ANYONE IN LUX WANTS THE PARTS I HAVE LEFT, ILL HOOK LUX MEMBERS UP ON THE PRICE!
> 
> Im giving up on bikes for now, its time to build a car.
> *


thanks bro , but for your part damn I wanted your hydro for a member her in mtl and your steering wheel for another member  maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 16 2007, 09:36 PM~8323591
> *nice parts joe money.
> HEY GUYS, I HAVE PARTS FOR SALE, CHECK MY TOPIC.  SOME OF IT IS SOLD, BUT IF ANYONE IN LUX WANTS THE PARTS I HAVE LEFT, ILL HOOK LUX MEMBERS UP ON THE PRICE!
> 
> Im giving up on bikes for now, its time to build a car.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 16 2007, 09:33 PM~8323535
> *:biggrin: sup dave  nice pic big prez
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: good night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning people...


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Jodoka

ttt


----------



## PurpleLicious

this weekend guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 17 2007, 02:03 PM~8327506
> *this weekend guys!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

more trike for me :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 17 2007, 01:03 PM~8327506
> *this weekend guys!!!  :biggrin:
> *


im working on my air ride for the bbq :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 17 2007, 02:04 PM~8328535
> *more trike for me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

good night mtl :biggrin:


----------



## mtl city

good night :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:0 good morning big lux


----------



## syked1

mornin jo & the rest of the fam

fireworks tonight its canada


----------



## abel

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 18 2007, 12:24 PM~8336471
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

:uh: :banghead:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 19 2007, 07:05 PM~8347634
> *I got a Pro Hopper Bike Hydro kit for sale if anyones interested
> 
> PM me for details
> *


----------



## lolow

good night homies im off to bed :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 19 2007, 08:47 PM~8350131
> *good night homies im off to bed  :biggrin:   :wave:
> *


good night lolow


----------



## Jodoka

corona bike is finish and ready to win 














































hey Abel cest sa que sa donnerais le banc , mais mieu placer pis toute centrer la jai juste mit le tissu dessus , tk dit moi si tu le voudrais ou non


----------



## mtl city

vraiment clean le bike corona les boys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 19 2007, 11:11 PM~8350395
> *vraiment clean le bike corona les boys
> *


thanks  

merci encore joe et oui on pourais essayer ste banc la


----------



## syked1

came out nice cant wait to see it at the BBQ


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 20 2007, 08:24 AM~8351978
> *good morning guys...
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 19 2007, 11:00 PM~8350286
> *corona bike is finish and ready to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey Abel cest sa que sa donnerais le banc , mais mieu placer pis toute centrer la jai juste mit le tissu dessus , tk dit moi si tu le voudrais ou non
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for real is ready to win :biggrin: that bike got alot of custom stuff :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

I see you at bbq guyz I hope to view your bike and U peace


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...  Our first annual Montreal LuxuriouS picnic in a few hours...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Thats a sweet lookin bike :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 19 2007, 09:00 PM~8350286
> *corona bike is finish and ready to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey Abel cest sa que sa donnerais le banc , mais mieu placer pis toute centrer la jai juste mit le tissu dessus , tk dit moi si tu le voudrais ou non
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE IT BETTER BEFORE


----------



## Ant-Wan

Some pics of the bikes at the 1st BBQ! Unforgetable day guys, fuckN nice!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2007, 01:10 PM~8363726
> *Some pics of the bikes at the 1st BBQ! Unforgetable day guys, fuckN nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic antoine :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## Jodoka

Quebec gold trike


----------



## Jodoka

Joe money trike (killalowrider)










 big paint chip


----------



## Jodoka

Mario bike


----------



## Jodoka

Math trike with the hydrolic of Joe money (killalowrider)


----------



## Jodoka

Jason bike


----------



## Jodoka

My bike


----------



## Jodoka

Abel bike ( corona bike )


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great picnic guys...I'll post pics of the bikes tomorrow...Over 20 bikes there...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## abel

sup :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

ttt


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 21 2007, 11:47 PM~8361453
> *I LIKE IT BETTER BEFORE
> *


 :uh: :nono: 

its 100000x better now


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 23 2007, 02:40 PM~8372554
> *:uh:  :nono:
> 
> its 100000x better now
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

morning familly


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 24 2007, 08:54 AM~8377853
> *morning guys...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning la familia :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

I never thought that 2 ass's can fit on a banana seat :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow




----------



## abel




----------



## mtl city

who is those kids ??? :0 they have bike..or something ?  

im a lil curious ahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 24 2007, 08:33 PM~8383866
> *who is those kids ???  :0  they have bike..or something ?
> 
> im a lil curious ahahaha  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Math cheveux long pis sa blonde, sa soeur pis son frere, ouais ya le trike mauve ac lhydrolique a Joe money


----------



## mtl city

ah ok merci...finallement c pas vraiment des enfant..bah peut etre sa soeur pi son frere..


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 24 2007, 08:49 PM~8384024
> *ah ok merci...finallement c pas vraiment des enfant..bah peut etre sa soeur pi son frere..
> *


pas vraiment des enfant lol , math ya 18 ou 19 , sa blonde a la 16-17 pis son frere pis sa soeur 14-16 ans, au fond yon ton age ahhaha


----------



## mtl city

lol ouin :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night boss :wave:


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning people...


----------



## abel

sup lil bastard :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 25 2007, 09:57 AM~8386143
> *sup lil bastard :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 25 2007, 07:57 AM~8386143
> *sup lil bastard :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 24 2007, 09:49 PM~8384024
> *ah ok merci...finallement c pas vraiment des enfant..bah peut etre sa soeur pi son frere..
> *


you are smaller then all of them


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 24 2007, 05:09 PM~8382047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE MICROPHONE FOR


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its the switch. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 08:17 PM~8391969
> *Its the switch.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I JUST NOTICED THAT :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 25 2007, 10:21 PM~8392018
> *LOL, I JUST NOTICED THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 24 2007, 10:54 PM~8384087
> *pas vraiment des enfant lol , math ya 18 ou 19 , sa blonde a la 16-17  pis son frere pis sa soeur 14-16 ans,  au fond yon ton age ahhaha
> *


LOLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mtl city

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

ttt


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2007, 07:29 PM~8400775
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2007, 08:52 PM~8401694
> *good night fellas...
> *


good night Dave, tu passe tu porter mon elcamino :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 26 2007, 09:54 PM~8401712
> *good night Dave,  tu passe tu porter mon elcamino  :biggrin:
> *


oui aussitot que Martin revient de vacance, je t'apporte ca... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 27 2007, 07:07 AM~8404142
> *oui aussitot que Martin revient de vacance, je t'apporte ca... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 26 2007, 10:54 PM~8401712
> *good night Dave,  tu passe tu porter mon elcamino  :biggrin:
> *


LOLLLLL hey criss jespère ki va avoir dla place pour mon ski doo :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## lolow

:0


> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 27 2007, 02:04 PM~8405851
> *LOLLLLL hey criss jespère ki va avoir dla place pour mon ski doo  :0  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 27 2007, 11:04 AM~8405851
> *LOLLLLL hey criss jespère ki va avoir dla place pour mon ski doo  :0  :cheesy:  :0
> *


lol ouais laisse moi encore 2 semaine pis i va avoir dla place en masse


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 27 2007, 12:04 PM~8405851
> *LOLLLLL hey criss jespère ki va avoir dla place pour mon ski doo  :0  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning people....


----------



## lolow

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 28 2007, 07:48 PM~8415083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


best lookin bike at the bbq hahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 28 2007, 07:51 PM~8415576
> *best lookin bike at the bbq hahahaha
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: good morning guys


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!! :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

sony ad made with the cars in mtl cool   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 29 2007, 03:28 PM~8420187
> *sony ad made with the cars in mtl cool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q
> *


niceee


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 29 2007, 04:28 PM~8420187
> *sony ad made with the cars in mtl cool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

> sony ad made with the cars in mtl cool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah!!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 31 2007, 06:05 PM~8439253
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


hi lolow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## pmdogg

morning b.c


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 1 2007, 08:31 AM~8444355
> *morning b.c
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys 
quelqun cest si biggy a enlever d piece apres son char pis si je peut le partir pareil pis c tu normal le radiateur est au 3\4 je veu pas prendre de chance alors jatten a la shop avant de le partir pis de travailler desus car il doit etre en avant de la porte


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 2 2007, 08:07 AM~8454147
> *good morning guys
> quelqun cest si biggy a enlever d piece apres son char pis si je peut le partir pareil pis c tu normal le radiateur est au 3\4  je veu pas prendre de chance alors jatten a la shop avant de le partir pis de travailler desus car il doit etre en avant de la porte
> *


Je vais lui demander qd il va rentrer à la job...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys... :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2007, 07:34 AM~8454263
> *Je vais lui demander qd il va rentrer à la job...
> *


 merci car la jpeut rien faire sur son char yer trop loin


----------



## syked1

Morning guys! Hey Jo i might be a bit later on coming to drop off the car tonight vue quil faut aller faire la commande de manger, mais on devra etre la ver 8Pm. 

Jai aussi acheter un 1967 Lincoln Continental convertable 4 door with suicide doors  damn cant wait to go get it this weekend


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2007, 08:18 AM~8454489
> *Morning guys! Hey Jo i might be a bit later on coming to drop off the car tonight vue quil faut aller faire la commande de manger, mais on devra etre la ver 8Pm.
> 
> Jai aussi acheter un 1967 Lincoln Continental convertable 4 door with suicide doors  damn cant wait to go get it this weekend
> *


nicee jai hate de voir sa  on svoit plutar bro


----------



## syked1

je pense que cetais un crosse la parce que jai fait de la recherche pis ca lair dun fausse ID ebay, donc je sais pas si ca va etre pour de vrai la


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2007, 10:06 AM~8455442
> *je pense que cetais un crosse la parce que jai fait de la recherche pis ca lair dun fausse ID ebay, donc je sais pas si ca va etre pour de vrai la
> *


damn as tu le lien


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2007, 12:06 PM~8455442
> *je pense que cetais un crosse la parce que jai fait de la recherche pis ca lair dun fausse ID ebay, donc je sais pas si ca va etre pour de vrai la
> *


skoi le numéro d'item damn jason hahaha si tu la sera malade :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

oui mais la il vien d'etre retirer

Item # 200136101904

Any1 have a sweet ride for $2000 or less? 

an oldy or a mini truck- nissan hardbody kingcab or s-10/sonoma extra cab


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2007, 01:08 PM~8455923
> *oui mais la il vien d'etre retirer
> 
> *


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2007, 11:08 AM~8455923
> *oui mais la il vien d'etre retirer
> 
> Item # 200136101904
> 
> Any1 have a sweet ride for $2000 or less?
> 
> an oldy or a mini truck- nissan hardbody kingcab or s-10/sonoma extra cab
> *


cetais une crosse?? :uh:


----------



## syked1

ca me fait tellement chier la batard


----------



## syked1

looks like it. I ask ebay for his info & i call the tel # and the person dont exist


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2007, 01:08 PM~8455923
> *oui mais la il vien d'etre retirer
> 
> Item # 200136101904
> 
> Any1 have a sweet ride for $2000 or less?
> 
> an oldy or a mini truck- nissan hardbody kingcab or s-10/sonoma extra cab
> *


 :biggrin: tu chek pour un char  achete un show bike :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## pmdogg

ki est libre dimanche pour passé dans un video clip?


----------



## syked1

moi si cest des bikes tu veut-et en ville hehhe

message moi cest jason


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

new page


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 3 2007, 11:59 AM~8463924
> *ki est libre dimanche pour passé dans un video clip?
> *



moi jpourais ben mais mon bike est pas ridable


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 3 2007, 11:59 AM~8463924
> *ki est libre dimanche pour passé dans un video clip?
> *


pourrais p-e en navoir 4  :biggrin: on se vois pi on sen reparle a la ride a soir  :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 4 2007, 09:07 AM~8469710
> *pourrais p-e en navoir 4    :biggrin: on se vois pi on sen reparle a la ride a soir    :biggrin:
> *


cool abel on va lemporté ton bike cé juste pour du back groud


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

rep that lux family.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 4 2007, 06:48 PM~8471735
> *rep that lux family.
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 4 2007, 10:16 AM~8469736
> *cool abel on va lemporté ton bike cé juste pour du back groud
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 4 2007, 09:16 AM~8469736
> *cool abel on va lemporté ton bike cé juste pour du back groud
> *



cool


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## lolow

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Pics of our cruise last night...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

Yeah les boyz! Met que je revienne du BC, je vais venir faire une ride avec le BC :biggrin: A bientot TOUT LE MONDE!!!


----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

enjoy your time in BC antwan  
my old 'hood


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2007, 02:50 PM~8477010
> *Yeah les boyz! Met que je revienne du BC, je vais venir faire une ride avec le BC  :biggrin:  A bientot TOUT LE MONDE!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## abel

here a little vdo of the saturday night ride

http://www.zshare.net/video/3004861b77f9c6/

i know it take a year to load but its a cool vdo  

sorry jason i dont have close shoot of you riding  next time


----------



## abel

oh and morning fokkers :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## abel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL2joocqdiM

a faster link of the vdo but shitty quality


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 6 2007, 09:33 AM~8483398
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL2joocqdiM
> 
> a faster link of the vdo but shitty quality
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## pmdogg

sup guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 6 2007, 04:56 PM~8486082
> *sup guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

:biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

monrning b.c


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 7 2007, 05:04 AM~8491354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## abel

here is the pic of the vdo featuring 2 bike and 1 car of luxurious mtl


----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 7 2007, 10:25 AM~8492336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chipé :0 cé du passé la :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 7 2007, 10:34 AM~8492389
> *chipé :0  cé du passé la  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 7 2007, 08:34 AM~8492389
> *chipé :0  cé du passé la  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ??


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 7 2007, 01:58 PM~8493973
> *:0  ??
> *



sa chip pus sa hop


----------



## Jodoka

malade jai hate de voir sa :cheesy: a pis aussi ya un gars kier passer a shop hier pis veut vriament un setup hydrolique ou a air sur son char , i dit que ya largent en masse pis ke si tu peut lui faire sa srait vriament nice, en tk jier doner ton numeros de tel,


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 7 2007, 04:27 PM~8495517
> *malade jai hate de voir sa  :cheesy:    a pis aussi ya un gars kier passer a shop hier pis veut vriament un setup hydrolique ou a air sur son char  , i dit que ya largent en masse pis ke si tu peut lui faire sa srait vriament nice, en tk jier doner ton numeros de tel,
> *



:yes:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 7 2007, 04:27 PM~8495517
> *malade jai hate de voir sa  :cheesy:    a pis aussi ya un gars kier passer a shop hier pis veut vriament un setup hydrolique ou a air sur son char  , i dit que ya largent en masse pis ke si tu peut lui faire sa srait vriament nice, en tk jier doner ton numeros de tel,
> *


cé koi son char


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 7 2007, 02:57 PM~8495753
> *cé koi son char
> *


 :uh: acord ou acura jpu sur ahahahha , mais yetais vriament pogner sur les 2 char dans shop i capotais trop tk ya lair pamal chill le gars :0


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 7 2007, 05:06 PM~8495822
> *:uh: acord ou acura jpu sur ahahahha , mais yetais vriament pogner sur les 2 char dans shop  i capotais trop tk ya lair pamal chill le gars  :0
> *


cé cool ca un peut de travail ya un autre gars qui devrait venir ya un chrysler 69 je croit je lai vu a ride lautre soir tka je luis ai dit de passé a shop :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:thumbsdown:


----------



## pmdogg




----------



## pmdogg

SAMEDI 11 AOUT
riders ki sont disponible
bigfil
RODRIGO


----------



## chamuco61

whats up luxurious!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 7 2007, 05:06 PM~8495822
> *:uh: acord ou acura jpu sur ahahahha , mais yetais vriament pogner sur les 2 char dans shop  i capotais trop tk ya lair pamal chill le gars  :0
> *



tu le gars avec le chandail rouge jai vue sur les camera :0


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 7 2007, 07:42 PM~8497321
> *tu le gars avec le chandail rouge jai vue sur les camera :0
> *


lol cin neux


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 7 2007, 08:26 PM~8497152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 7 2007, 05:42 PM~8497321
> *tu le gars avec le chandail rouge jai vue sur les camera :0
> *


jme rapelle pu de son chandail ahaha mais yer venu avec un truck de piece dauto jarry je pense pis i lavais mit en face dla porte


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 7 2007, 06:26 PM~8497152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 7 2007, 05:26 PM~8497152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in english please ahahah :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 7 2007, 11:04 PM~8498602
> *in english please ahahah  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 7 2007, 04:04 AM~8491354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka

pour faire chier nos amis anglophone, bonne nuit gang


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 8 2007, 02:32 AM~8501108
> *pour faire chier nos amis anglophone, bonne nuit gang
> *



hahahahaha baveux :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 8 2007, 02:32 AM~8501108
> *pour faire chier nos amis anglophone, bonne nuit gang
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow+Aug 8 2007, 11:00 AM~8502703-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning guys :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jodoka_@Aug 8 2007, 11:23 AM~8502928
> *good morning guys
> *



sup bro :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

:wave: someone can help me, a v8 5.8 liters of a chevy malibu 1980 can fit on my elcamino?? and all the interior piece its the same?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 8 2007, 01:27 PM~8504544
> *:wave:  someone can help me, a v8 5.8 liters of a chevy malibu 1980 can fit on my elcamino?? and all the interior piece its the same?
> *


Yes I'm pretty sure it does man...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2007, 12:28 PM~8504557
> *Yes I'm pretty sure it does man...
> *


god damn i just found a complete car with some chrome on it for 350$ :0 but its like 3h30 far of me :uh:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 8 2007, 03:30 PM~8504576
> *god damn i just found a complete car with some chrome on it for 350$  :0  but its like 3h30 far of me  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 
road trip :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 8 2007, 01:42 PM~8505292
> *:0  :0
> road trip :biggrin:
> *


ahah :cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup family :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 8 2007, 05:36 PM~8505691
> *ahah  :cheesy:
> *


can i go too....... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 8 2007, 04:30 PM~8506371
> *can i go too....... :0  :cheesy:
> *


you can :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 8 2007, 09:07 PM~8507007
> *you can  :biggrin:
> *


yes....so where is it? :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 8 2007, 06:12 PM~8507041
> *yes....so where is it? :biggrin:
> *


ahaha robertsonville :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 8 2007, 01:30 PM~8504576
> *god damn i just found a complete car with some chrome on it for 350$  :0  but its like 3h30 far of me  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 8 2007, 04:37 PM~8506099
> *Sup family  :biggrin:
> *


what's going on Jerry...


----------



## abel

good night lux


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning...


----------



## abel

sup! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Aug 9 2007, 08:38 AM~8510940-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 10:39 AM~8511665
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jodoka_@Aug 9 2007, 10:42 AM~8511683
> *good morning guys
> *



:wave:


----------



## pmdogg

:wave: all brother here


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## excalibur

hey yall!


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys 
i want to buy the car but i dont have a truck and a trailer, did someone want to comes with me for pick up the car, i will pay the gas, the trailer and the food :cheesy:


----------



## abel

here is a little vdo of the luxurious bbq

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yswo7TPL1l4

sorry if we dont see your ride or something like this but i was too busy that day


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 9 2007, 09:03 PM~8516796
> *here is a little vdo of the luxurious bbq
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yswo7TPL1l4
> 
> sorry if we dont see your ride or something like this but i was too busy that day
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 9 2007, 08:20 PM~8516343
> *sup guys
> i want to buy the car but i dont have a truck and a trailer, did someone want to comes with me for pick up the car, i will pay the gas, the trailer and the food  :cheesy:
> *


how far is it from MTL?


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 9 2007, 08:05 PM~8516824
> *how far is it from MTL?
> *


like 3hours its 3h30 far of me :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 9 2007, 10:09 PM~8517494
> *like 3hours its 3h30 far of me  :0
> *


fuck that's farrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 9 2007, 11:03 PM~8516796
> *here is a little vdo of the luxurious bbq
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yswo7TPL1l4
> 
> sorry if we dont see your ride or something like this but i was too busy that day
> *


nice vid


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2007, 12:34 AM~8517787
> *good night guys...
> *


good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

damn i think its time to sleep :biggrin: 
good night guys , no at this time its good morning ahaha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 10 2007, 04:55 AM~8519421
> *damn i think its time to sleep  :biggrin:
> good night guys , no at this time its good morning ahaha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2007, 12:34 AM~8517782
> *fuck that's farrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Aug 10 2007, 09:15 AM~8519988-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning guys...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Aug 10 2007, 10:28 AM~8520489
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 10 2007, 11:06 AM~8521272
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2007, 10:08 AM~8521288
> *:wave:
> *


sup bro?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 10 2007, 12:06 PM~8521272
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *



hi lazyass fucker :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 10 2007, 10:18 AM~8521357
> *hi lazyass fucker :cheesy:
> *


go put your money tank on ur car :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 10 2007, 12:29 PM~8521446
> *go put your money tank on ur car  :biggrin:
> *


go finish the biggie'd car :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 10 2007, 10:33 AM~8521486
> *go finish the biggie'd car :0
> *


biggie'd ahahah, no i have a couple of problem to fix and im going in vacation next week


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 10 2007, 12:36 PM~8521511
> *biggie'd ahahah, no i have a couple of problem to fix and im going in vacation next week
> *


vacation of what :uh: you dont work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 10 2007, 10:38 AM~8521534
> *vacation of what :uh:  you dont work :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

is time to relax your ass joe


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 10 2007, 08:28 PM~8525521
> *is time to relax your ass joe
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 12 2007, 12:26 AM~8532336
> *good night guys :wave:
> *



good night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up fools... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 12 2007, 12:37 AM~8533061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this bone's air kit?


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 12 2007, 05:58 PM~8536844
> *is this bone's air kit?
> *


no


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

15000 POSTS BABY!!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up fellas...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 12 2007, 07:58 PM~8536844
> *is this bone's air kit?
> *


no home made :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

suppp big fam :biggrin: 4 days before the big trip to niagara and my hose is broke for my hydraulics :tears: :tears:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 13 2007, 12:11 PM~8541890
> *suppp big fam  :biggrin: 4 days before the big trip to niagara and my hose is broke for my hydraulics  :tears:  :tears:
> *



shit happen fokker :biggrin: you have 4 days to fix that


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 13 2007, 01:40 PM~8542134
> *shit happen fokker :biggrin:  you have 4 days to fix that
> *


 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 13 2007, 12:40 PM~8542134
> *shit happen fokker :biggrin:  you have 4 days to fix that
> *


lolll ouin mais justement toi tu va tu a shop d'hydraulics bientot :0  lache moi un call si tu peu :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 13 2007, 01:20 PM~8542417
> *lolll ouin mais justement toi tu va tu a shop d'hydraulics bientot  :0   lache moi un call si tu peu  :biggrin:
> *


 a soir jmen vas la :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 13 2007, 01:23 PM~8542436
> *a soir jmen vas la :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 jte call loll


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 13 2007, 01:38 PM~8542556
> *:0  :0 jte call loll
> *



okayyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 13 2007, 03:46 PM~8543520
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

later guys...


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2007, 09:05 AM~8549718
> *what's up guys...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 14 2007, 10:30 AM~8550102
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

bah..


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 14 2007, 04:07 PM~8552670
> *sup :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider+Aug 13 2007, 11:20 AM~8542417-->
> 
> 
> 
> lolll ouin mais justement toi tu va tu a shop d'hydraulics bientot  :0   lache moi un call si tu peu  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 11:23 AM~8542436
> *a soir jmen vas la :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-killa lowrider_@Aug 13 2007, 11:38 AM~8542556
> *:0  :0 jte call loll
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 11:19 PM~8556708
> *
> *



hater :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning luxxx


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 10:19 PM~8556708
> *
> *


good old french bro... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 15 2007, 08:32 AM~8558747
> *good old french bro... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

ah


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 09:27 AM~8558989
> *ah
> *



oh :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 12 2007, 12:42 AM~8533093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIVYjgit3xY


----------



## DirtyBird2

CHECK THIS FRAME OUT


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 02:22 PM~8562149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf: its that at ur shop? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 15 2007, 05:35 PM~8562588
> *:barf: its that at ur shop?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 16 2007, 08:43 AM~8567060
> *morning fokkers... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=63a8504


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

MY DICK.


----------



## lolow

:uh: be careful not to piss on your balls with that baby dick hahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 16 2007, 06:11 PM~8570777
> *:uh: be careful not to piss on your balls with that baby dick hahahahaha
> *


IM NOT YOU MR NEEDLE DICK AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 16 2007, 05:11 PM~8570777
> *:uh: be careful not to piss on your balls with that baby dick hahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 16 2007, 07:27 PM~8571242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW HES TALKIN ABOUT YOUR THUMB TAC DICK YOU FECAL FACE MOOK?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 16 2007, 06:28 PM~8571245
> *YOU KNOW HES TALKIN ABOUT YOUR THUMB TAC DICK  YOU FECAL FACE MOOK?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

Since everyone is at "Scrape" - Good Luck Guys 
Morning to tha rest of us still in Qc


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

TTT 4 LUX.


----------



## MAYHEM

X2


----------



## MAYHEM

darren= snitch douche bag fake ass bitch


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: supppp family


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!!


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 20 2007, 12:55 PM~8597337
> *darren= snitch douche bag fake ass bitch
> *


you need to shut up about him, Im about sick of it!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8610911
> *you need to shut up about him, Im about sick of it!
> *


x100


----------



## excalibur

no, yall dont understand. I am VERY close to Darren and his family. Im so sick of seeing a few assholes talk shit about him (actually, only one now ). whats done is done, move on. its almost at a personal level with me.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 21 2007, 07:21 PM~8611014
> *no, yall dont understand.  I am VERY close to Darren and his family.  Im so sick of seeing a few assholes talk shit about him (actually, only one now ). whats done is done, move on.  its almost at a personal level with me.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Aug 21 2007, 09:21 PM~8611014-->
> 
> 
> 
> no, yall dont understand.  I am VERY close to Darren and his family.  Im so sick of seeing a few assholes talk shit about him (actually, only one now ). whats done is done, move on.  its almost at a personal level with me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax bro. Its the internet.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2007, 09:26 PM~8611059
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


LOL


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2007, 07:26 PM~8611059
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


hey, I just tell it like it is. 

lux is my family, but darren is my homie=family. I wouldnt hate on your friend.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 21 2007, 07:30 PM~8611096
> *hey, I just tell it like it is.
> 
> lux is my family, but darren is my homie=family.  I wouldnt hate on your friend.
> *


blood is thicker than water ........dont forget that, if lux is your family stick to it......always put family first no matter what

and thats how it is


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2007, 08:33 PM~8611124
> *blood is thicker than water ........dont forget that, if lux is your family stick to it......always put family first no matter what
> 
> and thats how it is
> *


x2


----------



## excalibur

TRUE


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8610911
> *you need to shut up about him, Im about sick of it!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNWRhoEvOKo


----------



## abel

to tha top :cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg

morning b.c


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2007, 06:29 AM~8622664
> *morning fokkers...
> *


morning baller :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 22 2007, 07:04 PM~8618431
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNWRhoEvOKo
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 23 2007, 07:49 AM~8622748
> *morning baller :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2007, 11:09 PM~8628904
> *good night guys...
> *


good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 24 2007, 01:37 PM~8632666
> *wasup :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Saturday september 1st 2007 at the Montreal limousine stand in Montreal (on the corner of Peel and René Lévesque street) at 6 p.m...We are going for a big cruise after the meeting.


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Aug 24 2007, 08:41 PM~8635641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass bro


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Aug 24 2007, 09:41 PM~8635641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   looks good


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Aug 24 2007, 07:41 PM~8635641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Joe Bird...


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Aug 24 2007, 06:41 PM~8635641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know what to call that. chopper/lowrider?? but Im gonna build something like this in the future, cause my style right there. way to come up with something different man.


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

morning luxxx


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

morning fool


----------



## abel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fokkers...


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg

morning b.c


----------



## killa lowrider

sup pat :biggrin: jérémi ma dit qui essayais de tapeller  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys :wave:


----------



## abel

sup :biggrin:


----------



## abel

hey danny do you have win something at the show?


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 27 2007, 11:23 AM~8649855
> *sup pat :biggrin: jérémi ma dit qui essayais de tapeller    :biggrin:
> *


ouais je sais bien mes jai pa le temp a laider presentement


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 29 2007, 01:11 AM~8666477
> *ouais je sais bien mes jai pa le temp a laider presentement
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lollllll


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

morning fam


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## abel

sup :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

:wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt 
whats up guys?


----------



## syked1

yo ok so Mega lowrider will still do parts for Canada...

so F_ck the persons hating saying shit about them


----------



## syked1

Yo i am in the process of looking for Laser / water-jet cutting places in MTL who may be interested in giving us a "sponsorship/deal/discount" to do work for us at a better or reduced price then normal so we can all have shit cut for us.....i know a few of the bike guys are down to get parts made, any of the Car guys looking into getiing parts cut too-even if its down the road at a later time? This will help me to go to the people & say hey listen we are a big club we can promote you like we do for our other sponsors so hook us up with a deal or discount something, that way at shows we can rep them like Abel does Chrome or Mayham does for Engraving...you get the idea

Also if we have drawings (sketch's) does any1 know someone who can convert them into .DXW or .DXF - Autocad file ? If we do & they are free/cheaper then having the company do it it will save us more money again because they wont have to have their people do it. 

ok thx guys peace


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2007, 03:33 PM~8679604
> *Yo i am in the process of looking for Laser / water-jet cutting places in MTL who may be interested in giving us a "sponsorship/deal/discount" to do work for us at a better or reduced price then normal so we can all have shit cut for us.....i know a few of the bike guys are down to get parts made, any of the Car guys looking into getiing parts cut too-even if its down the road at a later time? This will help me to go to the people & say hey listen we are a big club we can promote you like we do for our other sponsors so hook us up with a deal or discount something, that way at shows we can rep them like Abel does Chrome or Mayham does for Engraving...you get the idea
> 
> Also if we have drawings (sketch's) does any1 know someone who can convert them into .DXW or .DXF - Autocad file ? If we do & they are free/cheaper then having the company do it it will save us more money again because they wont have to have their people do it.
> 
> ok thx guys peace
> *


i will do it. let me know. i can create your files.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 30 2007, 05:16 PM~8679966
> *i will do it.  let me know.  i can create your files.
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 30 2007, 05:16 PM~8679966
> *i will do it.  let me know.  i can create your files.
> *


but yr in Texas homie we are in Montreal Canada
and we arent about to ship drawings all over the world when there are loc's doin it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2007, 05:29 PM~8680528
> *but yr in Texas homie we are in Montreal Canada
> and we arent about to ship drawings all over the world when there are loc's doin it
> *


take a picture, scan them, or email them to me. just like everyone else does.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2007, 02:33 PM~8679604
> *Yo i am in the process of looking for Laser / water-jet cutting places in MTL who may be interested in giving us a "sponsorship/deal/discount" to do work for us at a better or reduced price then normal so we can all have shit cut for us.....i know a few of the bike guys are down to get parts made, any of the Car guys looking into getiing parts cut too-even if its down the road at a later time? This will help me to go to the people & say hey listen we are a big club we can promote you like we do for our other sponsors so hook us up with a deal or discount something, that way at shows we can rep them like Abel does Chrome or Mayham does for Engraving...you get the idea
> 
> Also if we have drawings (sketch's) does any1 know someone who can convert them into .DXW or .DXF - Autocad file ? If we do & they are free/cheaper then having the company do it it will save us more money again because they wont have to have their people do it.
> 
> ok thx guys peace
> *


good shit Jason...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka

:0


----------



## pmdogg

morning fam
joe :nono: :nono: grafiti


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 30 2007, 11:36 PM~8683149
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by syked1+Aug 30 2007, 06:29 PM~8680528-->
> 
> 
> 
> but yr in Texas homie we are in Montreal Canada
> and we arent about to ship drawings all over the world when there are loc's doin it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey bozo who cares were he is as long as he can do a good job u dummy ,my engravers in texas and i emailed him my design for my diff cover and it came out awesome fool!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 06:39 PM~8680615
> *take a picture, scan them, or email them to me.  just like everyone else does.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Aug 31 2007, 09:39 AM~8684948
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## abel

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 31 2007, 08:44 AM~8684962
> *hey bozo who cares were he is as long as he can do a good job u dummy ,my engravers in texas and i emailed him my design for my diff cover and it came out awesome fool!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 31 2007, 04:12 PM~8687907
> *wasup :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

morning fam


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg+Sep 1 2007, 08:00 AM~8691220-->
> 
> 
> 
> morning fam
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Sep 1 2007, 08:27 AM~8691260
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *



sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*that's tonight...*


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh: Bah !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 1 2007, 08:21 AM~8691391
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Bah !!!
> *


damn lolow when are you leaving ya goof?????????? :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 1 2007, 10:22 AM~8691393
> *damn lolow when are you leaving ya goof?????????? :0
> *


 :biggrin: soon im getting ready right now :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im off cya soon old man :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 1 2007, 08:27 AM~8691400
> *:biggrin:  soon im getting ready right now  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 1 2007, 09:27 AM~8691400
> *:biggrin:  soon im getting ready right now  :biggrin:
> *



hey im comming in your mazda for good filming tonight :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 1 2007, 08:20 AM~8691390
> *that's tonight...
> *


whos gonna be there?


----------



## killa lowrider

good night but in the same time good morning :biggrin: :biggrin: I got to sleep now after this fucking big ride I'm dead


----------



## killa lowrider




----------



## killa lowrider




----------



## killa lowrider

good night (for me) and good morning for the fam


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up LUX hey if you guy need any face parts done hit me up i got your back


----------



## lolow




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 2 2007, 12:43 PM~8696234
> *wuz up LUX hey if you guy need any face parts done hit me up i got your back
> *


 :biggrin: thanks I will tell that to my members :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 2 2007, 01:30 PM~8696647
> *:biggrin: thanks I will tell that to my members :0
> *


yea i have a topic here check out my work 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=358789


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 3 2007, 09:38 AM~8701268
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 04:40 PM~8704324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 04:40 PM~8704324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 3 2007, 11:17 PM~8707531
> *
> *


sup fam :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 3 2007, 05:40 PM~8704324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn joe finish that fucking sweet bike for the scp  :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 3 2007, 11:17 PM~8707531
> *
> *


Family lookin good and Strong


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 2 2007, 03:52 PM~8696741
> *yea i have a topic here check out my work
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=358789
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys AND A BIG THANKS TO DAVE FOR MY NEW CAR  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg

what your new car bro


morning guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Sep 5 2007, 07:58 AM~8719133
> *what your new car bro
> morning guys
> *



el camino :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

hey purplelicious look at this



> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Aug 29 2007, 10:15 AM~8667710-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK I CANT BELIEVE IM DOIN THIS BUT YES...........
> ITS FOR SALE.........NO WHEELS OR JUICE!!! I HAVE FOUND SOMETHING I WANNA BUILD AND THIS ONE HAS TO GO IN ORDER TO MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!! MAKE AN OFFER....YOU JUST MIGHT NOT BELIEVE WHAT IT WILL FLY FOR PRICE WISE!!!! I WILL NOT SHIP..CAR HAS TO BE PICKED UP IN PHOENIX!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OldDirty_@Aug 30 2007, 06:23 PM~8680488
> *Here's a few more shots I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.thefattytalks.com/2007/09/01/be...medal-of-homer/


----------



## killa lowrider

good night


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

morning guys :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 6 2007, 07:25 AM~8728142
> *morning guys :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg

sup all lux


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg+Sep 6 2007, 12:34 PM~8729664-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup all lux
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Sep 6 2007, 12:52 PM~8729853
> *wasup :wave:
> *



sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

morning fam


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Sep 7 2007, 08:24 AM~8737159
> *morning  fam
> *



sup pat :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

damn on page 2 :0 :angry:


----------



## Jodoka

GOOD MORNING GUYS :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WOW.....NICE


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2007, 01:47 AM~8749078
> *WOW.....NICE
> *


x2


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 9 2007, 12:44 AM~8749059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn joe , I cannt wait to get mine like this  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Sick fukin shit Bro Thx a lot Jo Oka represent


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2007, 01:47 AM~8749078
> *WOW.....NICE
> *


thx bro


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

whatsup lolo


----------



## lolow

not much just chillin ,playin cp games and watchin tv :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup familia! --Wow :0 Jodo-K!!! Tes frames sont trop class! J'ai hate de voir le maintenant et le après du frame de ton 'Camino  Good job pi continu juste trop!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WUZ UP LUX THE BLUE FRAME LOOKS GOOD


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2007, 12:22 PM~8757255
> *WUZ UP LUX THE BLUE FRAME LOOKS GOOD
> *


mornin guys

thx str8_C i cant wait to get some parts on to it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2007, 10:35 AM~8757323
> *mornin guys
> 
> thx str8_C i cant wait to get some parts on to it
> *


WHAT COLOR OF BLUE IS THAT I LIKE IT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

if you need any face parts just hit me up at WICKED METAL WORKS i will hook it up


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2007, 09:37 AM~8757325
> *WHAT COLOR OF BLUE IS THAT I LIKE IT
> *


kandy cobalt blue over silver base coat and purple patern


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2007, 12:40 PM~8757345
> *if you need any face parts just hit me up at WICKED METAL WORKS i will hook it up
> *


GO FUCK YOURSELF YA JABA THE SLOB UGLY MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 10 2007, 11:30 AM~8757602
> *kandy cobalt blue over silver base coat and purple patern
> *


nice looks real good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 8 2007, 11:44 PM~8749059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real nice Joe...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2007, 04:01 PM~8758686
> *nice looks real good
> *


THROW YOURSELF OFF A BRIGE ALREADY!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2007, 02:32 PM~8758879
> *THROW YOURSELF OFF A BRIGE ALREADY!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2007, 04:37 PM~8758900
> *:uh:
> *


WELL?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2007, 02:42 PM~8758936
> *WELL?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2007, 04:44 PM~8758951
> *:biggrin:
> *


still?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 9 2007, 12:44 AM~8749059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2007, 02:57 PM~8759026
> *still?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jodoka




----------



## syked1

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 10 2007, 09:27 PM~8760888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: it was lookin good :ugh:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2007, 07:31 PM~8761402
> *:uh: it was lookin good  :ugh:
> *


fuck all the haters :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 10 2007, 11:39 PM~8762129
> *fuck all the haters  :uh:
> *


sry but that white(silver) fucked the nice paint you did before


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 10 2007, 08:47 PM~8762232
> *sry but that white(silver) fucked the nice paint you did before
> *


  silver, you need to see it under the sun


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning fellas...


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 11 2007, 01:16 PM~8766243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 11 2007, 01:16 PM~8766243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jodoka

:uh: 











WOW FUCKING NICE PINSTRIP :roflmao: :roflmao: 










ahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:uh: why you posts only horror pics????????? :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 10 2007, 11:50 PM~8762274
> *  silver, you need to see it under the sun
> *


still dont fit with the rest :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 11 2007, 07:18 PM~8769333
> *still dont fit with the rest  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 11 2007, 04:29 PM~8767771
> *:uh:  why you posts only horror pics????????? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 11 2007, 06:18 PM~8769333
> *still dont fit with the rest  :angry:
> *


  its that what the customer wanted


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 11 2007, 08:18 PM~8769333
> *still dont fit with the rest  :angry:
> *



x2


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## abel




----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 12 2007, 12:18 PM~8774116
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

for sale


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2007, 03:43 PM~8776538
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 how much :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## pmdogg

morning guys


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

im off good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## pmdogg

morning fam


----------



## MAYHEM

ok


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

yo! :ugh:


----------



## pmdogg

morning


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

where's jodoka?

he asked me to do a design for him last week. then he dissapeared.


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 15 2007, 09:12 AM~8796249
> *where's jodoka?
> 
> he asked me to do a design for him last week.  then he dissapeared.
> *


sorry im fuckin' busy , i forgot u , i will send u the money tonight


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 15 2007, 11:54 AM~8796471
> *sorry im fuckin' busy , i forgot u , i will send u the money tonight
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 15 2007, 03:13 PM~8797648
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 15 2007, 09:30 PM~8799065
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## abel

bah! :0


----------



## abel

16,000 POSTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pmdogg

morning fam


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Sep 16 2007, 08:53 AM~8800699
> *morning fam
> *



yo pat! :cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2007, 09:03 AM~8800728
> *yo pat! :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Sep 16 2007, 09:05 AM~8800736
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys

a new addition to the collection





















new future projects for next summer


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2007, 11:02 AM~8801456
> *whats up guys
> 
> a new addition to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new future projects for next summer
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2007, 01:02 PM~8801456
> *whats up guys
> 
> a new addition to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new future projects for next summer
> *



damn bro stop pimpin your grandma :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 16 2007, 04:53 PM~8802373
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

nice meeting u 2day LuxuriouSMontreaL and the other members that were down in ny 4 the show


----------



## PurpleLicious

what up fam!


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 16 2007, 07:47 PM~8803277
> *what up fam!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2007, 01:02 PM~8801456
> *whats up guys
> 
> a new addition to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new future projects for next summer
> *


grind the serial number
its HOT im shure


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jodoka

good night b.c


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2007, 09:46 AM~8800682
> *16,000 POSTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


bwahaha whore


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

sup brothers


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

a demani


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## abel

sup fokker :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 18 2007, 11:22 AM~8815536
> *sup fokker :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 16 2007, 07:30 PM~8803170
> *nice meeting u 2day LuxuriouSMontreaL and the other members that were down in ny 4 the show
> *


next year I will try to be there with my bike or bikes :0


----------



## killa lowrider

morning guys :biggrin: 

some scraping but no video  next time with a good camera :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

jason daily ride :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 10:18 AM~8823224
> *:uh:
> *


sup fellas :0 what new with your car


----------



## killa lowrider

i'm working today on my hydraulics setup for more inchs :biggrin: 
I remove my old battrie rack to put a bigger one for 2 battries  

old battrie rack  

new one :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: 1 battrie

 2 battries

new video of how he do really soon , by the end of the day :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2007, 11:37 AM~8823381
> *sup fellas  :0 what new with your car
> *


not much buy it :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 09:59 AM~8823955
> *not much buy it :biggrin:
> *


why u sell it? :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 11:59 AM~8823955
> *not much buy it :biggrin:
> *


you take trade? :biggrin: take all my bike and I take your car  ? deal hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 19 2007, 12:11 PM~8824029
> *why u sell it? :uh:
> *


x2




sup jo :biggrin: pi mon clear lgros :0 :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2007, 10:43 AM~8824192
> *x2
> sup jo :biggrin: pi mon clear lgros :0  :0
> *


su suposer i aller a 5 hre recall moi a soir bro


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 19 2007, 01:04 PM~8824328
> *su suposer i aller a 5 hre recall moi a soir bro
> *


cool , lol ses sur jallais te caller a soir trop impatient comme tu le c :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHoOShcuSYA


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Jodoka+Sep 19 2007, 01:11 PM~8824029-->
> 
> 
> 
> why u sell it? :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TO BUY A 62 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE SS
> <!--QuoteBegin-killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2007, 01:42 PM~8824188
> *you take trade? :biggrin: take all my bike and I take your car  ? deal hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHA I WILL GIVE YOU ONLY 1 RIM FOR ALL THOSE FOOLAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2007, 03:46 PM~8825011
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHoOShcuSYA
> 
> 
> *


too much weight in the back?
trop de poid en arrierre


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 02:51 PM~8825045
> *TO BUY A 62 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE SS
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA I WILL GIVE YOU ONLY 1 RIM FOR ALL THOSE FOOLAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


LOLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 19 2007, 02:55 PM~8825076
> *too much weight in the back?
> trop de poid en arrierre
> *


yup , I think the better way is one battrie but plus 10 pounds will be perfect to get a good hop :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

or put the battery beside the pump 1 on each side


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 19 2007, 03:45 PM~8825435
> *or put the battery beside the pump 1 on each side
> *


maybe but I'm sure is gonna be the same shit


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2007, 04:55 PM~8825547
> *maybe but I'm sure is gonna be the same shit
> *


no parce que le pesanteur va etre plus haut donc plus ver le devant pis il touchera pas a terre


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 19 2007, 04:08 PM~8825643
> *no parce que le pesanteur va etre plus haut donc plus ver le devant pis il touchera pas a terre
> *


je c pas :0 jvais cheker voir ski serais le meilleur lol  :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2007, 10:16 AM~8822899
> *next year I will try to be there with my bike or bikes  :0
> *


kool we can have a hop off wit the trikes if i finish mine


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 20 2007, 12:00 AM~8829391
> *kool we can have a hop off wit the trikes    if i finish mine
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 19 2007, 11:00 PM~8829391
> *kool we can have a hop off wit the trikes    if i finish mine
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 20 2007, 10:05 AM~8831607
> *good morning guys...
> *



sup david :biggrin:


----------



## Eklips




----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 20 2007, 12:00 AM~8829391
> *kool we can have a hop off wit the trikes    if i finish mine
> *


damn :0 good idea


----------



## syked1

bump 
takin it to the top


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 20 2007, 04:05 PM~8834447
> *bump
> takin it to the top
> *


sup bro  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 06:41 PM~8835151
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Sep 20 2007, 05:41 PM~8835151-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 06:06 PM~8835290
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 06:23 PM~8835399
> *:uh:
> *



thats a new england ******* comunication???????? :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 05:16 PM~8835740
> *thats a new england ******* comunication???????? :cheesy:
> *


hey abel i need to talk to u, let me know when u are on msn


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

god night :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 20 2007, 10:32 PM~8837057
> *hey abel i need to talk to u, let me know when u are on msn
> *


 :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

good morning :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 21 2007, 08:16 AM~8839020
> *good morning  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## killa lowrider




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 20 2007, 08:16 PM~8835740
> *thats a new england ******* comunication???????? :cheesy:
> *


thats a Montreal inbred spelling for Communication????????? :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Sep 21 2007, 06:57 PM~8843558
> *thats a Montreal inbred spelling for Communication????????? :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 21 2007, 09:11 PM~8844659
> *good night guys...
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## killa lowrider

good morning


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Sep 21 2007, 07:57 PM~8843558
> *thats a Montreal inbred spelling for Communication????????? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 22 2007, 06:58 AM~8846483
> *good morning
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

finaly he is almost painted :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 22 2007, 01:05 PM~8847866
> *finaly he is almost painted  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak: its my pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 22 2007, 04:05 PM~8847866
> *finaly he is almost painted  :biggrin:
> 
> *


damn that's looking nice...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 22 2007, 01:42 PM~8848072
> *damn that's looking nice...
> *


I AGREE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 22 2007, 01:05 PM~8847866
> *finaly he is almost painted  :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 22 2007, 03:05 PM~8847866
> *finaly he is almost painted  :biggrin:
> 
> *




daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn nice bro  

la scrape pas sa avec des ligne blanche (silver) :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

LOLLLLLLL nah moi y va le scraper ak du silver leaf  :biggrin: lollll cette hiver pour le scp y va être comme sa :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

ANYBODY WANT TO BUY MY TRIKE?????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 22 2007, 02:05 PM~8847866
> *finaly he is almost painted  :biggrin:
> 
> *


nice homie


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 22 2007, 04:32 PM~8848265
> *LOLLLLLLL nah moi y va le scraper ak du silver leaf    :biggrin: lollll cette hiver pour le scp y va être comme sa  :0  :0  :0
> *



du leafing sa devrais etre nice :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 22 2007, 04:05 PM~8847866
> *finaly he is almost painted  :biggrin:
> 
> *


niiiiiiiiice


----------



## Jodoka

just need a wet sand and 2 other coat of clear


----------



## abel

hey vous etiez ou les gars du bike club hier? :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2007, 05:46 AM~8851343
> *hey vous etiez ou les gars du bike club hier? :0
> *


jvoulais aller a ride mais en fin de compte mario a pas pu monter ac son char, so javais pas dautre liff :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2007, 07:46 AM~8851343
> *hey vous etiez ou les gars du bike club hier? :0
> *


moi bah jétais ma blonde :angry: lol


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 23 2007, 12:09 AM~8850349
> *just need a wet sand and 2 other coat of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that some sweet pictures joe  very nice I cann't wait to see it in person :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh:   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 23 2007, 12:02 PM~8851952
> *:uh:      :thumbsup:
> *


sup lolow gatineau :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !! :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 23 2007, 09:53 PM~8855265
> *:uh: Bah !!  :cheesy:
> *


go work on that buick bro :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

morning fam


----------



## Jodoka

good morning pat


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 24 2007, 11:21 AM~8858458
> *good morning pat
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

WHATS UP EVERY1 

heres a design of my hopefully soon to be cut forks & i will also use the same idea for the sissy bar


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2007, 03:01 PM~8859832
> *WHATS UP EVERY1
> 
> heres a design of my hopefully soon to be cut forks & i will also use the same idea for the sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro :biggrin: that will be very nice on your bike! cann't wait to pick-up your frame and my frame too :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2007, 03:01 PM~8859832
> *WHATS UP EVERY1
> 
> heres a design of my hopefully soon to be cut forks & i will also use the same idea for the sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 24 2007, 01:34 PM~8860078
> *damn bro  :biggrin: that will be very nice on your bike! cann't wait to pick-up your frame and my frame too  :biggrin:
> *


  wednesday bro, joe money call me tonight :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2007, 04:50 PM~8860215
> *:biggrin: nice
> *


thx for the CAD file bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2007, 05:02 PM~8860630
> *thx for the CAD file bro
> *


my pleasure. now go have them cut out. i wanna see them. :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2007, 04:01 PM~8859832
> *WHATS UP EVERY1
> 
> heres a design of my hopefully soon to be cut forks & i will also use the same idea for the sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real nice Jason...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 24 2007, 09:17 PM~8862043
> *looking real nice Jason...
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

sup lux!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2007, 01:01 PM~8859832
> *WHATS UP EVERY1
> 
> heres a design of my hopefully soon to be cut forks & i will also use the same idea for the sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2007, 07:10 PM~8861506
> *my pleasure.  now go have them cut out.  i wanna see them. :cheesy:
> *


you did a good job bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 24 2007, 10:00 PM~8862924
> *you did a good job bro
> *


thank you sir. anything else yall need, just let me know :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i was bored.


----------



## sic713

bored.. go make my sprocket.


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2007, 10:01 PM~8862938
> *thank you sir.  anything else yall need, just let me know :cheesy:
> *


my friend can get me what I need but thanks :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2007, 10:25 PM~8863129
> *bored.. go make my sprocket.
> *


sup :biggrin: how come your new bike bro  really like the new paint job on :biggrin: keep that good work


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2007, 10:21 PM~8863098
> *i was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn  put the frame on the picture :biggrin: nice job bro


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 24 2007, 08:28 PM~8863169
> *sup  :biggrin: how come your new bike bro   really like the new paint job on :biggrin: keep that good work
> *


sup bro..
new bikes alright, its getting done soon..
i like the green frame. shit looks reall good.. your getting better man.


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2007, 10:57 PM~8863531
> *sup bro..
> new bikes alright, its getting done soon..
> i like the green frame. shit looks reall good.. your getting better man.
> *


thanks , for a long time I was dreaming a bike like this and now I got it  this weekend I will have the bike put back together but without the lover seat on


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2007, 10:57 PM~8863531
> *sup bro..
> new bikes alright, its getting done soon..
> i like the green frame. shit looks reall good.. your getting better man.
> *


thanks , for a long time I was dreaming a bike like this and now I got it  this weekend I will have the bike put back together but without the lover seat on


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 24 2007, 09:15 PM~8863712
> *thanks , for a long time I was dreaming a bike like this and now I got it   this weekend I will have the bike put back together but without the lover seat on
> *


no prob..


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2007, 11:21 PM~8863098
> *i was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 25 2007, 07:33 AM~8865162
> *bump
> *


supp bro :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up people...


----------



## syked1

whats goin on boys 
hey Jo 
hi Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 25 2007, 11:31 AM~8865886
> *whats goin on boys
> hey Jo
> hi Dave
> *


what's going on Jason...


----------



## syked1

work unfortunitly :uh: 

but its all good


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## killa lowrider

good morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

morning jo


----------



## syked1

every1 snoozin? 

ttt


----------



## syked1

shit we are almost on the 2nd page 

bump bump


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys


----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

sup family


----------



## syked1

whats up bro


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 27 2007, 10:06 AM~8880115
> *morning guys
> *


suppp


----------



## syked1

hey hey


----------



## alex_low

sup guyz 
I hope to see U at the scp


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Sep 27 2007, 06:50 PM~8883675
> *sup guyz
> I hope to see U at the scp
> *


hey hey I hope meet you at scp too


----------



## mtl city

i will be there too :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Sep 27 2007, 09:24 PM~8884742
> *i will be there too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: good night


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: good night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider+Sep 27 2007, 11:34 PM~8885208-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: good night
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Sep 27 2007, 11:38 PM~8885236
> *:uh:  :biggrin: good night
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## syked1

mornin dave ad the rest of yall


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## abel

sup fokker :0


----------



## syked1

jo tomorrow buddy :biggrin: pick up bike time


----------



## killa lowrider

yeah for me too!!! I drop today my lover seat to humberto so its comming soon


----------



## syked1

nice


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 28 2007, 08:32 PM~8891853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepost :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 28 2007, 09:38 PM~8891886
> *reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepost :0
> *


always better than the endless ''good morning'' ''what's up'' ''good night'' for pages and pages...It's time to post or repost some pics of bike in this thread...A lot of those I never posted on this thread anyways...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

good night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

what's up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 28 2007, 09:45 PM~8891949
> *good night
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

good morning :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 28 2007, 09:46 PM~8891955
> *what's up
> *


that's what's up... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now that's what's uppppppppppppppp... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 28 2007, 08:47 PM~8891965
> *that's what's up... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

nice pic dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel




----------



## killa lowrider

morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

mornin yall, for me & jo-$ its time to pick up our bikes from jo oka


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2007, 08:17 AM~8894443
> *mornin yall, for me & jo-$ its time to pick up our bikes from jo oka
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2007, 11:17 AM~8894443
> *mornin yall, for me & jo-$ its time to pick up our bikes from jo oka
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 29 2007, 02:01 PM~8894953
> *
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

GOOD MORNING FAMILY :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 11:28 AM~8906784
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Ant-Wan

wASS up Mtl deLUX
! SCP s'en viens bientot... YouhOO :biggrin: see y'all!


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 1 2007, 05:02 PM~8909955
> *  wASS up Mtl deLUX
> ! SCP s'en viens bientot... YouhOO :biggrin:  see y'all!
> *


yeah


----------



## killa lowrider

I will be there with my baby  humberto gonna do a really good job on my lover seat and he gonna spend alot of time


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 1 2007, 08:30 PM~8911688
> *I will be there with my baby   humberto gonna do a really good job on my lover seat and he gonna spend alot of time
> *


nice kel couleur el gros


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 2 2007, 12:43 AM~8912455
> *nice kel couleur el gros
> *


green and pink!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 1 2007, 07:02 PM~8909955
> *  wASS up Mtl deLUX
> ! SCP s'en viens bientot... YouhOO :biggrin:  see y'all!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2007, 07:48 AM~8914507
> *green and pink!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 2 2007, 11:12 AM~8914616
> *:0  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2007, 09:48 AM~8914507
> *green and pink!!
> *


u know :biggrin: 




















lol joke its gonna be all green


----------



## Ant-Wan

Héhé I know why it's all green...Joe Money wich color is the Money?


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 2 2007, 02:28 PM~8917398
> *Héhé I know why it's all green...Joe Money wich color is the Money?
> *


 :uh: red, brown, green, blue and purple


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 2 2007, 06:32 PM~8917863
> *:uh:  red, brown, green, blue and purple
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.thecolorofrealmoney.com/


----------



## killa lowrider

good night guys :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 2 2007, 11:13 PM~8919674
> *good night guys :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2007, 07:30 PM~8918545
> *http://www.thecolorofrealmoney.com/
> *



real nice brother :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 3 2007, 09:33 AM~8922330
> *real nice brother :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## abel

http://youtube.com/watch?v=G9ivoV9rqC4&mode=related&search=


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2007, 05:30 PM~8918545
> *http://www.thecolorofrealmoney.com/
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

some pics of my build up.
























































so much for "her & that place's" chances of winning just got a whole lot slimmer


----------



## lolow

:0 :0


----------



## syked1

ttt bump


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

nice  but ur spokes need to be blue not red :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8930418
> *nice   but ur spokes need to be blue not red  :biggrin:
> *


its goes with the silver paint on top of the nice blue :ugh: 


:roflmao: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 4 2007, 12:46 PM~8930468
> *its goes with the silver paint on top of the nice blue    :ugh:
> :roflmao: :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Ouch

they r green red & white like the mex. flag

anyways i think it makes a nice contrast


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 4 2007, 11:40 AM~8930418
> *nice   but ur spokes need to be blue not red  :biggrin:
> *


lollll he got the rims like that :0 but that can be a good idea and its really easy to do


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 3 2007, 11:45 PM~8928824
> *some pics of my build up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much for "her & that place's" chances of winning just got a whole lot slimmer
> 
> *



thats the shit jay!

nice work bro,,, 

I hope you'll have a nice custom seat for that one


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 4 2007, 11:40 AM~8930418
> *nice   but ur spokes need to be blue not red  :biggrin:
> *



yeah and dont forget to put silver paint to hide the nice color :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## syked1

geez i can feel the love...it was supposed to just be patterns, but oh well such as life. 

yo Jo pouquoi en sus en avant, il est comme si ya pas de clear ou le clear a pas etais buffer comm la reste?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 4 2007, 03:44 PM~8932146
> *geez i can feel the love...it was supposed to just be patterns, but oh well such as life.
> 
> yo Jo pouquoi en sus en avant, il est comme si ya pas de clear ou le clear a pas etais buffer comm la reste?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 4 2007, 04:44 PM~8932146
> *geez i can feel the love...it was supposed to just be patterns, but oh well such as life.
> 
> yo Jo pouquoi en sus en avant, il est comme si ya pas de clear ou le clear a pas etais buffer comm la reste?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bikes look good Joe Money and Jason...


----------



## syked1

thx dave


----------



## Ant-Wan

Woahoo :wow: Nice bikes les boyz! Sa commence a prendre forme  J'i hate de voir sa briller la fin de semiane prochaine :biggrin:


----------



## abel

joe jai vue ton lover seat sa vas etre malade mais sa vas couter cher


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 4 2007, 01:44 PM~8932146
> *geez i can feel the love...it was supposed to just be patterns, but oh well such as life.
> 
> yo Jo pouquoi en sus en avant, il est comme si ya pas de clear ou le clear a pas etais buffer comm la reste?
> *


il a du clear mais il en a pas autant que sur le frame, c'est parce que le desous est dur a faire sans faire de coulise alors je met moin de clear ( dry coat)


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 4 2007, 10:24 PM~8934724
> *il a du clear mais il en a pas autant que sur le frame, c'est parce que le desous est dur a faire sans faire de coulise alors je met moin de clear ( dry coat)
> *


 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 4 2007, 07:45 PM~8933863
> *joe jai vue ton lover seat sa vas etre malade mais sa vas couter cher
> *


???? bah jrevien de la pi y ma pas parler de sa :0 pi y ma dit lolll que personne lavais vue :0


----------



## killa lowrider

:0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Oct 4 2007, 07:27 PM~8934753
> *:0
> *


ahah c'est a toi a parler francais :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 4 2007, 09:41 PM~8934900
> *ahah c'est a toi a parler francais  :biggrin:
> *


hey le tata...té pas plus smath ke lui tu lui répond en francais kan tu c ki parle pas un mot tk jpense :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 4 2007, 10:39 PM~8934887
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 4 2007, 10:41 PM~8934900
> *ahah c'est a toi a parler francais  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 4 2007, 10:39 PM~8934887
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Oct 4 2007, 09:56 PM~8935037
> *
> *


sup bro how the lincoln sale me your adex :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 4 2007, 10:53 PM~8935009
> *hey le tata...té pas plus smath ke lui tu lui répond en francais kan tu c ki parle pas un mot tk jpense  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 4 2007, 09:35 PM~8934848
> *???? bah jrevien de la pi y ma pas parler de sa  :0 pi y ma dit lolll que personne lavais vue :0
> *



bah moi jsuis un vip


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 4 2007, 09:53 PM~8935009
> *hey le tata...té pas plus smath ke lui tu lui répond en francais kan tu c ki parle pas un mot tk jpense  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 5 2007, 11:06 AM~8937884
> *bah moi jsuis un vip
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 5 2007, 12:28 PM~8938279
> *wasup :wave:
> *



yo :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: finaly done :0


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 6 2007, 12:19 PM~8943427
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 6 2007, 01:18 PM~8943425
> *:biggrin: finaly done  :0
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## The ZONE

^post 9,000 right there


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 6 2007, 04:44 PM~8944232
> *^post 9,000 right there
> *



:no: posts 9002


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 6 2007, 04:24 PM~8944026
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


looking great JM but that fork needs to be plated fokker... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 6 2007, 07:48 PM~8944704
> *looking great JM but that fork needs to be plated fokker... :0  :biggrin:
> *



annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd engraved


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 6 2007, 09:41 PM~8945128
> *annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd engraved
> *


yup this winter :biggrin: I got a job now sooo


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 6 2007, 09:47 PM~8945159
> *yup this winter  :biggrin: I got a job now sooo
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

:0 :0 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 7 2007, 01:21 PM~8947540
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *




here's the trike bro!!!

nice work ,,, 

now put some fuckin chrome on your forks !


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 7 2007, 02:24 PM~8947550
> *here's the trike bro!!!
> 
> nice work ,,,
> 
> now put some fuckin chrome on your forks !
> *


I sent it to the engraver sooo dont worry about that :0


----------



## 86' Chevy

take some pics out in the sun homie


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Oct 7 2007, 02:28 PM~8947563
> *take some pics out in the sun homie
> *


the bike is on my basement now , I will take it out tomorow only because I'm out for a ride now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 7 2007, 12:31 PM~8947571
> *the bike is on my basement now , I will take it out tomorow only because I'm out for a ride now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: take a sunny day to take somes pictures


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## abel

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 8 2007, 07:25 AM~8951352
> *:wow:  :nicoderm:  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 7 2007, 03:24 PM~8947550
> *here's the trike bro!!!
> 
> nice work ,,,
> 
> now put some fuckin chrome on your forks !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

SCP soon fokkers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 9 2007, 08:13 PM~8963486
> *SCP soon fokkers...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 9 2007, 06:13 PM~8963486
> *SCP soon fokkers...
> *


----------



## abel

hey joe money tu aporte tu mon bike s.v.p????? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 9 2007, 10:07 PM~8964750
> *hey joe money tu aporte tu mon bike s.v.p????? :0
> *


paye le gas :biggrin: 






























joke lollll mais sérieu jaurai pas bcq de place jvais essayer de le fiter dans ma van :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 10 2007, 05:21 PM~8970785
> *paye le gas  :biggrin:
> joke lollll mais sérieu jaurai pas bcq de place jvais essayer de le fiter dans ma van  :0
> *



comoooooooooooooon moi jai pas de place dans mon lincoln  bah au pire sa vas faire un bike de moin


----------



## lolow

:uh: bah!!


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8972102
> *comoooooooooooooon moi jai pas de place dans mon lincoln   bah au pire sa vas faire un bike de moin
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8972102
> *comoooooooooooooon moi jai pas de place dans mon lincoln   bah au pire sa vas faire un bike de moin
> *


spas ke jveux pas mais jvais avoir deux trike pi la p-e ke jvais avoir une tite van , la grande van a mon pere la transmission est p-e pété tk jpeut pas la prendre :0 jten reparlerai!


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 10 2007, 08:47 PM~8973478
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


encore a derniere minute ahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

SCP tomorrow fokkers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 10 2007, 11:47 PM~8973478
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


NICE PLYWOOD FLOORS FOKKER :uh:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2007, 08:08 AM~8976207
> *NICE PLYWOOD FLOORS FOKKER :uh:
> *


ahahahahahhaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2007, 10:08 AM~8976207
> *NICE PLYWOOD FLOORS FOKKER :uh:
> *


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## abel

so...you can bring my bike or no???? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 11 2007, 03:41 PM~8977988
> *so...you can bring my bike or no???? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## Jodoka

see you guys at the show tomorrow  good night


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 12 2007, 01:13 AM~8983106
> *see you guys at the show tomorrow   good night
> *



what time you come?:0and do you ahve wax fuck i forget mine


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 12 2007, 03:21 AM~8983758
> *what time you come?:0and do you ahve wax fuck i forget mine
> *


 :0 hum moi jvais i aller dans lapres midi pis non jai pas de cire  mais jvais voir jpas sur au pire si jen ai jvais en aporter pis on checkera sa labas


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 12 2007, 09:15 AM~8984203
> *:0 hum moi jvais i aller dans lapres midi pis non jai pas de cire  mais jvais voir jpas sur au pire si jen ai jvais en aporter pis on checkera sa labas
> *



cooooooooooooooooool :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW MY BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2007, 11:51 AM~8984799
> *GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW MY BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YA A RICER SHOW


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:0


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2007, 11:51 AM~8984799
> *GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW MY BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks Danny...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 13 2007, 06:11 AM~8991320
> *good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:
> *


good morning lolow :0 you comming down to scp today  ?


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some pics of our bikes there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## OldDirty

A few pictures I took at the show.


----------



## OldDirty




----------



## locotoys

nice bikes... :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

Loving you paint Joe  :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by locotoys_@Oct 14 2007, 03:44 PM~8997789
> *nice bikes... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Luxurious bikes showed up strong.


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## OldDirty




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...  I'll post some pics that I got tomorrow guys...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel

i would like to say congrats to joemoney ''killalowrider'' to have win your first official hopoff :biggrin: 



















reppin the big lux :0


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good shit JM...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's going on guys...


----------



## Ant-Wan

w-ASS-up les boyz! J'espere que vous allez bien après pa grosse fin de semaine du SCP! Le dernier show de l'été 2007... DÉJÀ FINI :nosad: En ti-K je voulais vous dire que j'ai apprécier mon été en faisant les shows avec vous autres! c'est un LUX pour moi de pouvoir faire parti d'un club qui représente Montréal....le QUÉBEC a vrai dire  Je peux pas dire que j'ai rien appris cet été car je conaissais pas grand chose a propos de la méquanique et comment tout sa fonctionnais et avec quelques rencontres j'ai pu élaborer un peu mes connaissances! :worship: Bref, on se revois le 27 octobre au meeting... Pi c'est un plaisir pour moi d'avoir une deuxième famille!!! PEACES :thumbsup: 

P.s: je post les pics demain :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Biggy's new tattoo remembering his dad and Lux 4 Life...One love...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 16 2007, 10:55 PM~9018146
> *w-ASS-up les boyz! J'espere que vous allez bien après pa grosse fin de semaine du SCP! Le dernier show de l'été 2007... DÉJÀ FINI  :nosad: En ti-K je voulais vous dire que j'ai apprécier mon été en faisant les shows avec vous autres! c'est un LUX pour moi de pouvoir faire parti d'un club qui représente Montréal....le QUÉBEC a vrai dire   Je peux pas dire que j'ai rien appris cet été car je conaissais pas grand chose a propos de la méquanique et comment tout sa fonctionnais et avec quelques rencontres j'ai pu élaborer un peu mes connaissances!  :worship: Bref, on se revois le 27 octobre au meeting... Pi c'est un plaisir pour moi d'avoir une deuxième famille!!! PEACES :thumbsup:
> 
> P.s: je post les pics demain :biggrin:
> *



Moi je suis bien content de t'avoir avec nous dans le club Antoine...Lache pas ton bon travail...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2007, 01:28 AM~9019526
> *Biggy's new tattoo remembering his dad and Lux 4 Life...One love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 16 2007, 09:55 PM~9018146
> *w-ASS-up les boyz! J'espere que vous allez bien après pa grosse fin de semaine du SCP! Le dernier show de l'été 2007... DÉJÀ FINI  :nosad: En ti-K je voulais vous dire que j'ai apprécier mon été en faisant les shows avec vous autres! c'est un LUX pour moi de pouvoir faire parti d'un club qui représente Montréal....le QUÉBEC a vrai dire   Je peux pas dire que j'ai rien appris cet été car je conaissais pas grand chose a propos de la méquanique et comment tout sa fonctionnais et avec quelques rencontres j'ai pu élaborer un peu mes connaissances!  :worship: Bref, on se revois le 27 octobre au meeting... Pi c'est un plaisir pour moi d'avoir une deuxième famille!!! PEACES :thumbsup:
> 
> P.s: je post les pics demain :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2007, 01:28 AM~9019526
> *Biggy's new tattoo remembering his dad and Lux 4 Life...One love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really a bad ass tatt


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## kdogg213

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys....


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 18 2007, 01:45 PM~9030066
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what's going on Mr Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 09:25 AM~9029616
> *
> *


ur a cops now?? :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 18 2007, 06:07 PM~9032692
> *ur a cops now??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 18 2007, 07:07 PM~9032692
> *ur a cops now??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: That was a NICE WEEK END  :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 18 2007, 04:07 PM~9032692
> *ur a cops now??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 18 2007, 11:55 PM~9035411
> *:biggrin:  That was a NICE WEEK END   :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 18 2007, 07:07 PM~9032692
> *ur a cops now??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*yes i am and if you know whats good for you ya bastard ,you better have my envelope full of money every week fooker or else i put you in the same cell as big bubba*


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## syked1

lol Bubba thats half the southern State's :biggrin: 










Forks Cut time to sent it for engraving


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2007, 03:37 PM~9039827
> *lol Bubba thats half the southern State's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks Cut time to sent it for engraving
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2007, 02:37 PM~9039827
> *lol Bubba thats half the southern State's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks Cut time to sent it for engraving
> *


holy crap!!! :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2007, 02:37 PM~9039827
> *lol Bubba thats half the southern State's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks Cut time to sent it for engraving
> *


bad ass bro :biggrin: keep that good work


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: hopping video  

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=33fc2li&s=2


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2007, 04:34 PM~9040284
> *holy crap!!! :cheesy:
> *


Big Upz to Justdeez with the CAD work :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2007, 03:37 PM~9039827
> *lol Bubba thats half the southern State's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks Cut time to sent it for engraving
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 19 2007, 06:37 PM~9041090
> *:biggrin: hopping video
> 
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=33fc2li&s=2
> *


----------



## lolow




----------



## Jodoka

For sale


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 20 2007, 12:07 AM~9043359
> *For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 stupid b*tch


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 20 2007, 12:07 AM~9043359
> *For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bah!


----------



## Jodoka

c pour une bonne cause que jle vend


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 20 2007, 10:40 PM~9047963
> *c pour une bonne cause que jle vend
> *


c'est quoi la cause? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 20 2007, 07:59 PM~9048046
> *c'est quoi la cause? :0
> *


malibu 81 complet et fonctionnant pour les pieces a metre sur mon elcamino


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 20 2007, 11:01 PM~9048058
> *malibu 81 complet et fonctionnant pour les pieces a metre sur mon elcamino
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## abel

yo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2007, 01:37 PM~9039827
> *lol Bubba thats half the southern State's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks Cut time to sent it for engraving
> *


damn it turned out good  i am glad i could help :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 19 2007, 10:07 PM~9043359
> *For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size and how much


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 20 2007, 01:07 AM~9043359
> *For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2007, 12:37 PM~9039827
> *lol Bubba thats half the southern State's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks Cut time to sent it for engraving
> *


NICEE :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

yes


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 21 2007, 07:28 PM~9052193
> *damn it turned out good   i am glad i could help  :biggrin:
> *


yup yup thx big


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal members*


*Next meeting will be taking place saturday november 10 2007 at the pawn shop-3639 Wellington st in Verdun at 6 p.m*


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2007, 08:03 PM~9061414
> *Montreal members
> Next meeting will be taking place saturday november 11 2007 at the pawn shop-3639 Wellington st in Verdun at 6 p.m
> *


i will be there for sure  pm me what i need to pay :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2007, 03:44 PM~9058691
> *yup yup thx big
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 22 2007, 11:21 PM~9061560
> *i will be there for sure   pm me what i need to pay  :0
> *


I'll look tomorrow and will let you know Joe...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Oct 22 2007, 10:21 PM~9061560
> *i will be there for sure   pm me what i need to pay  :0
> *


bah!


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## The ZONE

you guys got any good shows up there, i live in rochester so it aint too big of a drive


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 23 2007, 12:41 PM~9064808
> *you guys got any good shows up there, i live in rochester so it aint too big of a drive
> *


there ricer shit shows


----------



## The ZONE

thats queer. we dont have much for shows here besides hot rods, ive shown there, but the best low show in rochester is at a walmart and its goofy. people get arrested, its all import *** stuff, but there is a few lowrider


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 23 2007, 12:46 PM~9064841
> *thats queer. we dont have much for shows here besides hot rods, ive shown there, but the best low show in rochester is at a walmart and its goofy. people get arrested, its all import *** stuff, but there is a few lowrider
> *


YA WE GOT LOTTA RICE RYDERS AND MAYBE A DOZEN LOWRIDERS AT THE SHOW ,OVER ALL THE SHOWS ARE SHIT ALWAYS THE CHINX GET THE POINTS :angry:


----------



## The ZONE

how far is montreal from rochester, it aint that bad, i got to go see some guy i know who lives on the reservation near there, and take care of some other business, bring a bike up, probably wait till next summer, those canadian winters, and also the new york winters, you know how that is


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 23 2007, 04:05 PM~9067083
> *how far is montreal from rochester, it aint that bad, i got to go see some guy i know who lives on the reservation near there, and take care of some other business, bring a bike up, probably wait till next summer, those canadian winters, and also the new york winters, you know how that is
> *


if you come in mtl really soon , bring me my part from bone collector :0 i paid 3 month ago and i still wait :0 :angry:


----------



## The ZONE

ill be going back from college to rochester in two weeks, so ill ask for you when i stop by his shop


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up guys...


----------



## abel




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: sup king of post whores :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Bike Family


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up guys...


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup!!! uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM

bah


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:uh:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 25 2007, 12:27 PM~9080698
> *wASSup!!! uffin:
> *


http://www.2girls1cup.com/


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## The ZONE

post 9200 action right here


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal members*


*Next meeting will be taking place saturday november 10 2007 at the pawn shop-3639 Wellington st in Verdun at 6 p.m*


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2007, 12:41 AM~9098340
> *Montreal members
> Next meeting will be taking place saturday november 10 2007 at the pawn shop-3639 Wellington st in Verdun at 6 p.m
> *


I will be there 4 sure maybe all the bike club too :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 28 2007, 01:38 PM~9099916
> *I will be there 4 sure maybe all the bike club too  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night old man :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Ouais je confirme ma présence. On time at the right spot with my magic wheels...
http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/4431/bicyclezi6.gif


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 29 2007, 10:03 AM~9105389
> *Ouais je confirme ma présence. On time at the right spot with my magic wheels...
> http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/4431/bicyclezi6.gif
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

hey should i roll on up where you guys are, cause i hear theres this kid about my age, good photographer, maybe can shoot some pics of my bike, but i dont want to come up unless there is a good show or something cool going on so keep me postedd


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 29 2007, 01:36 PM~9106197
> *hey should i roll on up where you guys are, cause i hear theres this kid about my age, good photographer, maybe can shoot some pics of my bike, but i dont want to come up unless there is a good show or something cool going on so keep me postedd
> *


cool but come up for our bbq on the 19th of july 2008...That will be the shit...


----------



## The ZONE

perfect, ill be out of college, and get to go do whatever the hell it is that i gotta do, i can bring the bike


----------



## MAYHEM

YES


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 29 2007, 06:46 PM~9108454
> *perfect, ill be out of college, and get to go do whatever the hell it is that i gotta do, i can bring the bike
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.vidiac.com/video/DE9ED078-AA19-...82E00CA6901.htm


----------



## lolow

happy birthday 18 years Luxurious


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!*


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371331


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers....


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

sup b c


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## syked1

whats up guys


----------



## MAYHEM

NAH !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 1 2007, 07:29 PM~9133554
> *whats up guys
> 
> 
> *


what's going on Jason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## Jodoka

good night guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

good morning guys  :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 2 2007, 09:28 AM~9137838
> *good morning guys    :biggrin:
> *


sup joe :wave:


----------



## lolow

we need pics of bikes or work or projects in this topic :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## abel

yo!


----------



## MAYHEM

!oy


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

bah!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 2 2007, 12:22 PM~9139046
> *we need pics of bikes or work or projects in this topic  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you need to work on YOUR fucking 4 door


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 4 2007, 11:39 AM~9150610
> *you need to work on YOUR fucking 4 door
> *


i do :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 4 2007, 11:49 AM~9150862
> *i do  :biggrin:
> *


picture or didn't happen :0 :biggrin: LOLLL


----------



## The ZONE

hey who's heard of this kid from montreal, alex evans, hows he famous? dont know how i found this shit, but some kid who aparently is a photographer or some crap whos french canadian from montreal. i dont know, i cant figure out why the kid's famous


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 4 2007, 05:44 PM~9152533
> *hey who's heard of this kid from montreal, alex evans, hows he famous? dont know how i found this shit, but some kid who aparently is a photographer or some crap whos french canadian from montreal. i dont know, i cant figure out why the kid's famous
> *


 :uh: bah! :uh:


----------



## The ZONE

hell, i dunno, or am i just confused


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 4 2007, 06:44 PM~9152533
> *hey who's heard of this kid from montreal, alex evans, hows he famous? dont know how i found this shit, but some kid who aparently is a photographer or some crap whos french canadian from montreal. i dont know, i cant figure out why the kid's famous
> *


who the fuck is that???????? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 5 2007, 10:32 AM~9156987
> *who the fuck is that???????? :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 5 2007, 10:32 AM~9156987
> *who the fuck is that???????? :0
> *


thats your slave lover u hide in your bunker ya dumb pea brain moon maiden pole diver!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## abel

its dead here :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 5 2007, 11:44 AM~9157458
> *its dead here :0
> *


yes like your dick and sex life!!! :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 12:04 PM~9157673
> *yes like your dick and sex life!!! :0
> *



ahahahaha go fuck your fat wife dick head! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 5 2007, 03:12 PM~9159239
> *ahahahaha go fuck your fat wife dick head! :biggrin:
> *


wrong guy mook baller my names not joe :0 wahahahahahahaha


----------



## pmdogg




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 03:21 PM~9159332
> *wrong guy mook baller my names not  joe  :0  wahahahahahahaha
> *



wahahahahahaha joe who? :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

yo!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 12:24 PM~9157296
> *thats your slave lover u hide in your bunker ya dumb pea brain moon maiden pole diver!!
> *


wahahahaaaaaaa ya dumb bird brain bastard...ILO64 told me it was your undercover boyfriend ya piss for brain...


----------



## The ZONE

damn, hostile in here


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 6 2007, 11:23 AM~9166437
> *wahahahaaaaaaa ya dumb bird brain bastard...ILO64 told me it was your undercover boyfriend ya piss for brain...
> *


well if your talking to that *** boy 1logay64 that means your his closet cock munching tube steak hiding meat muncher you pea brain mule humper!!!


----------



## pmdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

damn, we have some pissed off canadians in here


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 6 2007, 06:01 PM~9169270
> *damn, we have some pissed off canadians in here
> *


 :uh: nah thats canadian love...


----------



## The ZONE

i have to bring my bike to your barbeque in the summer, you all sound like a crazy bunch of people


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 6 2007, 07:30 PM~9169866
> *i have to bring my bike to your barbeque in the summer, you all sound like a crazy bunch of people
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## The ZONE

hell, i might even make that the place to reveal my new "top secret" 26 inch project


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by The ZONE+Nov 6 2007, 06:01 PM~9169270-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn, we have some pissed off canadians in here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothats pure unadulterated love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 07:14 PM~9169783
> *:uh:  nah thats canadian love...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by The [email protected] 6 2007, 07:30 PM~9169866
> *i have to bring my bike to your barbeque in the summer, you all sound like a crazy bunch of people
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fo sho we are
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The ZONE_@Nov 6 2007, 08:11 PM~9170243
> *hell, i might even make that the place to reveal my new "top secret" 26 inch project
> *


i might show u my top secret 8 inch chin tap tube steak!!!


----------



## The ZONE

yeah, ill pass, but thanks for the offer


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal members*


*Next meeting will be taking place saturday november 10 2007 at the pawn shop-3639 Wellington st in Verdun at 6 p.m*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 02:38 PM~9167358
> *well if your talking to that *** boy 1logay64 that means your his closet cock munching tube steak hiding meat  muncher you pea brain mule humper!!!
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 6 2007, 08:30 PM~9169866
> *i have to bring my bike to your barbeque in the summer, you all sound like a crazy bunch of people
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## pmdogg

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## pmdogg

cé koi ca :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## pmdogg

morning fam


----------



## abel




----------



## The ZONE

hey what do you guys think of these rims?








throw some d's on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

uffin:


----------



## The ZONE

how about a set of those made to be bike floaters?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 8 2007, 05:44 PM~9184740
> *how about a set of those made to be bike floaters?
> *


why not just cut a custom billet rim instead


----------



## The ZONE

it's been done. besides, who has floaters?


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

morning :cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 9 2007, 08:56 AM~9189440
> *morning  :cheesy:
> *


you 2 bro :wave:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Kiddos


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 8 2007, 04:42 PM~9184722
> *hey what do you guys think of these rims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> throw some d's on that bitch  :biggrin:
> *


CRAP


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## pmdogg

uffin:


----------



## The ZONE

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

sup fam :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey mofos!


----------



## The ZONE

big show today or something?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 11 2007, 01:37 PM~9203877
> *big show today or something?
> *



nop...

no more show for us ,,, winter time...


----------



## The ZONE

oh i hear you, i live in rochester new york, so we get similar winters, its already cold as all hell, its about 40 degrees out right now, i wish it was 70. 
...fahrenheit :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 11 2007, 03:53 PM~9203928
> *oh i hear you, i live in rochester new york, so we get similar winters, its already cold as all hell, its about 40 degrees out right now, i wish it was 70.
> ...fahrenheit  :biggrin:
> *


yeah cold as fuck up here too man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel




----------



## pmdogg

sup bc :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pmdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## pmdogg

:wave:


----------



## pmdogg

dave you ballin
dance with an ballerz








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## The ZONE

this is a good example of why drugs are bad :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 12 2007, 02:47 PM~9210498
> *this is a good example of why drugs are bad :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

whats up every1, i saw the plane land today(Airbus A380) & its fuckin huge. I was in dorval at work & we could see it when it was like 10-15 mins away all the way in the east end. 

 

Steering wheel design to go with my forks & sissy bar


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 12 2007, 08:43 PM~9212613
> *whats up every1, i saw the plane land today(Airbus A380) & its fuckin huge. I was in dorval at work & we could see it when it was like 10-15 mins away all the way in the east end.
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheel design to go with my forks & sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 12 2007, 07:43 PM~9212613
> *whats up every1, i saw the plane land today(Airbus A380) & its fuckin huge. I was in dorval at work & we could see it when it was like 10-15 mins away all the way in the east end.
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheel design to go with my forks & sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## EatYoChicken

nice bikes guys, keep em coming


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

niiiice


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## pmdogg

Good morning Lux Fam :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

laterzzzzzzzz


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

good morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 15 2007, 08:34 AM~9232592
> *good morning guys :biggrin:
> *



pass key! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's going on guys...


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

wasup lux familia :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AR7kp11w0iA uffin:


----------



## The ZONE

whoo titties!!!


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 15 2007, 04:33 PM~9235417
> *whoo titties!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## The ZONE

lets see if this works 

thats my bike, shitty pic though


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 15 2007, 09:37 PM~9237243
> *lets see if this works
> 
> thats my bike, shitty pic though
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Nov 15 2007, 08:37 PM~9237243
> *lets see if this works
> 
> thats my bike, shitty pic though
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The ZONE

thats my old bike, theres a new one on the way


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## abel

pass key!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 12 2007, 07:43 PM~9212613
> *whats up every1, i saw the plane land today(Airbus A380) & its fuckin huge. I was in dorval at work & we could see it when it was like 10-15 mins away all the way in the east end.
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheel design to go with my forks & sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## FRISCO KID

NIGHT!


----------



## pmdogg

good morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

whut up


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2007, 08:16 PM~9254548
> *whut up
> *


 :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

Good morning


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 19 2007, 08:33 AM~9258143
> *Good morning
> *



yo!


----------



## syked1

whats up guys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 19 2007, 04:29 PM~9260017
> *whats up guys  :biggrin:
> *


what's going on Jason...


----------



## excalibur




----------



## pmdogg

Good morning today ....


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 20 2007, 08:42 AM~9265154
> *Good morning today ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## pmdogg

Good morning


----------



## abel

whut up whut up


----------



## pmdogg

d-choyce


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## 86' Chevy

Happy Thanksgiving Luxs :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy THANKS GIVING LUX from THEE ARTISTICS. TX


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 19 2007, 10:19 PM~9263595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2007, 01:56 PM~9281870
> *Happy THANKS GIVING LUX from THEE ARTISTICS. TX
> *


Thanks guys but Canadian thanksgiving was a month ago 

:biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## pmdogg

thats the beat i make it for the luxurious track let's go rapers work on it 
http://profile.imeem.com/bpHUgb/music/y6x4...pmdogg_beatmp3/


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 24 2007, 02:37 PM~9294307
> *thats the beat i make it for the luxurious track let's go rapers work on it
> http://profile.imeem.com/bpHUgb/music/y6x4...pmdogg_beatmp3/
> *


----------



## abel

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2007, 04:56 PM~9289024
> *Thanks guys but Canadian thanksgiving was a month ago
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


oh...LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 25 2007, 12:33 PM~9299386
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


copy and paste...RRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEPOSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTT... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2007, 11:36 AM~9299397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


give me my chain bitchhhhhh :0


----------



## The ZONE

ive been gone for a few days, i see i missed a lot, nice hooters


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2007, 11:36 AM~9299396
> *copy and paste...RRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEPOSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTT... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

I got my forks from Matt & they are fukin sick. I test fit them on the blue bike & they look fresh. Pics to follow


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2007, 11:19 PM~9303313
> *I got my forks from Matt & they are fukin sick. I test fit them on the blue bike & they look fresh. Pics to follow
> 
> 
> *
















































sissy bar










steering wheel


----------



## 817Lowrider

need some wing bars or something. them forks are bad


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2007, 11:11 PM~9303861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that is looking hella good Jason...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 12:26 AM~9303978
> *need some wing bars or something. them forks are bad
> *


thx bro, now they need engraving, 2-tone, & a sicker frame


----------



## lolow

sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2007, 11:37 PM~9304093
> *thx bro, now they need engraving, 2-tone, & a sicker frame
> *


 :0


----------



## pmdogg

good morning guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2007, 11:37 PM~9304093
> *thx bro, now they need engraving, 2-tone, & a sicker frame
> *



real nice jason!


----------



## pmdogg

dam jason fkn nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## pmdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2007, 10:11 PM~9303861
> *steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had another idea for a steering wheel for you.

if i get some time, i'll let you see it. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 26 2007, 09:54 AM~9306478
> *dam jason fkn nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 26 2007, 05:41 PM~9309090
> *i had another idea for a steering wheel for you.
> 
> if i get some time, i'll let you see it. :biggrin:
> *


Im open to it yo, when you get some spare time, no rush


----------



## syked1

bump 

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## excalibur

a little preview of what is to come.....


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 27 2007, 02:10 AM~9313944
> *a little preview of what is to come.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool looks good bro


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 27 2007, 10:51 AM~9315642
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

the bike build is come better wear after year good job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## pmdogg

good morning fool


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 27 2007, 01:46 PM~9316361
> *the bike build is come better  wear after year good job guys :thumbsup:
> *


I agree & it will only get better. :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 28 2007, 06:32 PM~9326474
> *I agree & it will only get better.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## abel

whut up whut up!


----------



## syked1

whats up every1 weekends here :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2007, 03:03 PM~9341176
> *whats up every1 weekends here  :biggrin:
> *


what's going on Jason...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## TonyO

Whatup LUX If you need plaque keychains, pendants, earrings, whatever hit me up.


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## blueouija

:cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg

uffin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's going on...


----------



## excalibur

heeey heeey heeeey


----------



## pmdogg

morning guys


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## pmdogg

Good morning


----------



## pmdogg

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=377215


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## pmdogg

HAVE A GOOD ONE BROTHERSSSSSSS


----------



## abel

whut up guys


----------



## lolow

wow its dead in this topic


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal Members:*

*Don't forget our monthly meeting tomorrow at the pawn shop at 6 p.m (3639 Wellington in Verdun)*

*Pizza is on me fokkers...*


----------



## pmdogg

GOOD MORNING


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2007, 12:23 AM~9401789
> *Montreal Members:
> 
> Don't forget our monthly meeting tomorrow at the pawn shop at 6 p.m (3639 Wellington in Verdun)
> 
> Pizza is on me fokkers...
> *



i want an x-large extra baconnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 8 2007, 07:58 AM~9403156
> *i want an x-large extra baconnnnnnnnnnnnn!
> *


X2


----------



## lolow

Good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel+Dec 8 2007, 09:58 AM~9403156-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want an x-large extra baconnnnnnnnnnnnn!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 8 2007, 10:02 AM~9403174
> *X2
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some pics of our meeting yesterday...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pmdogg

Good morning


----------



## abel

whut up!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Bike Family  

Might bring back the bike Next year :biggrin: Got some new ideas


----------



## abel




----------



## killa lowrider

design for a new custom fork :0 what you think  ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what happened to Jason? He was not at the meeting!!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 10 2007, 07:49 PM~9420546
> *design for a new custom fork  :0 what you think  ?
> 
> *


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## abel

whut up!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2007, 11:22 PM~9422477
> *what happened to Jason? He was not at the meeting!!! :0
> *


he forget the meeting hahaha he was outside of mtl sooo lol its was too late to come back :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 11 2007, 04:25 PM~9427712
> *he forget the meeting hahaha he was outside of mtl sooo lol its was too late to come back  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## abel

yo!


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's going on guys...


----------



## syked1

Hey Every1, sorry i didnt make it to the meeting, I forgot about it, & couldnt get a hold of Jo money all weekend so i went up to Val David for the day.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 12 2007, 07:26 PM~9438210
> *Hey Every1, sorry i didnt make it to the meeting, I forgot about it, & couldnt get a hold of Jo money all weekend so i went up to Val David for the day.
> *


It's all good Jason...Next meeting is on saturday january 19th 2008...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

UDEN CLEATIN GLOTTEN GOATEN....WITHA E' CHEASY PICKLE :0


----------



## pmdogg

morning b.c


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## Eklips




----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 10:49 AM~9443366
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## abel

whut up lux?


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 10:49 AM~9443366
> *:wave:
> *


happy b day daveee :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 13 2007, 12:32 PM~9444967
> *happy b day daveee  :biggrin:
> *


x 2   have a good one bro


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 13 2007, 12:40 PM~9444146
> *whut up lux?
> *


make some noise :biggrin:


----------



## abel

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rudbVxL8NoY

i know its a gay song but you see pmdogg car and killalowrider bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 13 2007, 02:32 PM~9444967
> *happy b day daveee  :biggrin:
> *


thx Joe Money...


----------



## syked1

Happy B-Day Dave, hope its a good one. 

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

purplelicious tatoo  not finish only 4 hour of work


----------



## STLLO64

Sup luxurious b.c. I don't get in here very often just droppin in to show some love for the bike club members


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 13 2007, 10:27 PM~9449017
> *Sup luxurious b.c. I don't get in here very often just droppin in to show some love for the bike club members
> *


 :wave:


----------



## excalibur

wassup family!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 13 2007, 11:05 PM~9449393
> *wassup family!
> *



whut up bro!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka+Dec 13 2007, 04:11 PM~9445778-->
> 
> 
> 
> x 2     have a good one bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Dec 13 2007, 07:05 PM~9447229
> *Happy B-Day Dave, hope its a good one.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 13 2007, 09:54 PM~9448600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelicious tatoo  not finish only 4 hour of work
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers....


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## pmdogg

Good morning fam


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Dec 14 2007, 08:29 AM~9451542
> *Good morning fam
> *


morning Pat Masse... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

:wave:


----------



## abel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dos1bm_tU_k.../widgets/sf.swf

wahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 13 2007, 10:27 PM~9449017
> *Sup luxurious b.c. I don't get in here very often just droppin in to show some love for the bike club members
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 14 2007, 03:11 PM~9453920
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dos1bm_tU_k.../widgets/sf.swf
> 
> wahahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 06:59 PM~9455340
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night old man :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning guys!


----------



## abel

ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 15 2007, 01:28 PM~9459410
> *wasup :wave:
> *



hi lolow


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 13 2007, 10:27 PM~9449017
> *Sup luxurious b.c. I don't get in here very often just droppin in to show some love for the bike club members
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP FAMILY.....LUX 4 LIFE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2007, 01:55 PM~9459515
> *SUP FAMILY.....LUX 4 LIFE
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2007, 01:55 PM~9459515
> *SUP FAMILY.....LUX 4 LIFE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel

new page!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 05:10 PM~9460408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy

that pic is clean


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## STLLO64

Sup LuxuriouS B.C. :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

morning!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 11:34 AM~9463896
> *morning guys...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wut up guys. any progress on that dragon bike?


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 16 2007, 12:56 PM~9464302
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 11:53 AM~9463981
> *wut up guys. any progress on that dragon bike?
> *


coming out for the summer I guess bro...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 01:33 PM~9464497
> *coming out for the summer I guess bro...
> *


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## abel

morning familly!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 12:53 PM~9463981
> *wut up guys. any progress on that dragon bike?
> *


still workin on a design for the frame

:biggrin: summer 08 hopefully


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2007, 02:10 PM~9470024
> *still workin on a design for the frame
> 
> :biggrin: summer 08 hopefully
> *


damn Jason, you are gonna be coming out hard in the 08... :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 17 2007, 03:12 PM~9470027
> *damn Jason, you are gonna be coming out hard in the 08... :0
> *


id like to make a nice entrance for '08. i want to get the blue bike finished with some little details here & there & also get this dragon thing going on. Im also goin to 'bag a bike too if its not the dragon1, & i have to order my bags 6-8 weeks in advance so they can come from germany or where ever. it will be a bigger bag then "cutty's " red bike.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2007, 07:29 PM~9471646
> *id like to make a nice entrance for '08. i want to get the blue bike finished with some little details here & there & also get this dragon thing going on. Im also goin to 'bag a bike too if its not the dragon1, & i have to order my bags 6-8 weeks in advance so they can come from germany or where ever. it will be a bigger bag then "cutty's " red bike.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2007, 07:29 PM~9471646
> *id like to make a nice entrance for '08. i want to get the blue bike finished with some little details here & there & also get this dragon thing going on. Im also goin to 'bag a bike too if its not the dragon1, & i have to order my bags 6-8 weeks in advance so they can come from germany or where ever. it will be a bigger bag then "cutty's " red bike.
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnn that's fucking cool bro... :0


----------



## The ZONE

hey you guys get a ton of snow this weekend?


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 17 2007, 10:29 PM~9472597
> *hey you guys get a ton of snow this weekend?
> *


shit yeah a couple of feet :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2007, 10:49 PM~9472779
> *shit yeah a couple of feet  :biggrin:
> *


just figured id ask, here in rochester we got slammed too by that big storm


----------



## pmdogg

good morning


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 09:56 PM~9480327
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up whats up


----------



## abel

yo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Dec 19 2007, 04:01 PM~9485332-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up whats up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Dec 19 2007, 04:27 PM~9485512
> *yo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64

whats up LuxuriouS B.C.


----------



## abel

ttt


----------



## STLLO64

whats going on LuxuriouS


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 20 2007, 07:11 PM~9494445
> *whats going on LuxuriouS
> *


Hey bro hows the STL doin? we are buried under a few feet of snow


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The new LuxuriouS bike club plaques...Not plated yet though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 20 2007, 08:16 PM~9495019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## PurpleLicious

WHAT UP!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 20 2007, 08:16 PM~9495019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice. 

Sand cast in brass? 

cant wait to see it after plating. Are they goin to be 2-tone?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2007, 08:35 AM~9499937
> *Looks nice.
> 
> Sand cast in brass?
> 
> cant wait to see it after plating. Are they goin to be 2-tone?
> *


all chrome bro...


----------



## syked1

nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 21 2007, 04:26 PM~9502633
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what's going on senor Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yo dave got any OG xbox games cheap at the shop?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2007, 09:21 PM~9504743
> *yo dave got any OG xbox games cheap at the shop?
> *



damn he have like 100 xbox game bro!


----------



## syked1

sweet thanx abel


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2007, 09:21 PM~9504743
> *yo dave got any OG xbox games cheap at the shop?
> *


Yeah for sure bro...Come see me at the shop...


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 22 2007, 11:16 AM~9507888
> *sweet thanx abel
> *



no problemo bro :biggrin:


----------



## abel

merry christmass from jaques! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27

nice topic love the bikes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 22 2007, 02:45 PM~9508839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merry christmass from jaques! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## STLLO64

Good morning LuxuriouS B.C.


----------



## greenwithenvy1981

:wave: hey brad

and all the lux bikers...............Have a merry xmas all.......

living it Luxurious


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Dec 23 2007, 06:24 AM~9513150
> *:wave: hey brad
> 
> and all the lux bikers...............Have a merry xmas all.......
> 
> living it Luxurious
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 20 2007, 05:16 PM~9495019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Dec 23 2007, 06:24 AM~9513150
> *:wave: hey brad
> 
> and all the lux bikers...............Have a merry xmas all.......
> 
> living it Luxurious
> *


sup David...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Jodoka

Happy Holidays guys


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Dec 23 2007, 07:24 AM~9513150
> *:wave: hey brad
> 
> and all the lux bikers...............Have a merry xmas all.......
> 
> living it Luxurious
> *


You too bro merry x-mas to all the Lux fam down south & all across Canada


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 21 2007, 01:20 AM~9498540
> *WHAT UP!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers...


----------



## STLLO64

Merry LuxmaS too the whole Lux fam and friends


----------



## killa lowrider

HEY MERRY CHRISMASS BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## pmdogg

Merry Christmas 
have an good one 
for everybody


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## STLLO64

Hope everyone had a good holiday :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

MERRY XMAS FROM THEE ARTISTICS BC


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

BAD ASS BIKES BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup guys any progress with your bikes :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 29 2007, 12:12 PM~9557981
> *wasup guys any progress with your bikes :dunno: :cheesy:
> *



yup alot of progress for me!!! now I can ride a bike without trainning wheels!!

hahha :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 29 2007, 12:50 PM~9558181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 29 2007, 02:50 PM~9558181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK TAT

LUX 4 LYFE BABY


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Dec 29 2007, 01:03 PM~9558250
> *SICK TAT
> 
> LUX 4 LYFE BABY
> *



damn right!


----------



## STLLO64

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 29 2007, 02:35 PM~9558419
> *damn right!
> *


x2 TTT for the LuX BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 29 2007, 01:50 PM~9558181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real nice Steven...


----------



## syked1

hey guys, nice tatty Steve looks good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2007, 12:41 AM~9562790
> *hey guys, nice tatty Steve looks good
> *



thx alot... whats going on JAyson?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## STLLO64

Sup LuxuriouS B.C. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wheres lux b.c. at. aint seen any of them in a minute. 

joe money
jonathen???
where yall at


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2007, 08:12 PM~9567526
> *wheres lux b.c. at. aint seen any of them in a minute.
> 
> joe money
> jonathen???
> where yall at
> *


they're on vacation right now bro...They'll be back in january...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 30 2007, 07:52 PM~9567368
> *Sup LuxuriouS B.C. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

HAPPY NEW YEAR LUXURIOUS AND FAMILY


----------



## low ben

Salut tout l'monde,

j'vien faire un ptit tour pour vous souhaitez une tres bonne année et de la santé!

Luxurious 4 Life!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Dec 31 2007, 07:26 PM~9575810
> *Salut tout l'monde,
> 
> j'vien faire un ptit tour pour vous souhaitez une tres bonne année et de la santé!
> 
> Luxurious 4 Life!
> *


Bonne année Ben...


----------



## syked1

happy new years guys

bonne annee


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Happy New Year guys... *


----------



## PurpleLicious

Have a nice year and un strong year for luxurious.... 

bigger and bigger each years!!! LUXURIOUS!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 1 2008, 01:25 AM~9578170
> *Have a nice year and un strong year for luxurious....
> 
> bigger and bigger each years!!! LUXURIOUS!
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2007, 08:12 PM~9567526
> *wheres lux b.c. at. aint seen any of them in a minute.
> 
> joe money
> jonathen???
> where yall at
> *


I'm there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 2 2008, 04:04 PM~9588483
> *I'm there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

Im there too


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

whut up luxxx


----------



## STLLO64

Sup LuxuriouS B.C.


----------



## STLLO64

Happy Birthday Joe Money :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Happy Birthday Joe Money*


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Jan 3 2008, 07:35 PM~9598755
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Happy Birthday Joe Money
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

happy b-day Jo Money whats up bro have a good day


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 3 2008, 07:02 PM~9598953
> *Happy Birthday Joe Money
> *



x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night...


----------



## abel

morning guys!


----------



## kdogg213

HAPPY B-DAY JOE MONEY 

I GOT A PHAT ONE WAITIN 4 U uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1

hell ya thats what im talkin bout


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

whut up guys! :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 4 2008, 02:15 PM~9606131
> *HAPPY B-DAY  JOE MONEY
> 
> I GOT A PHAT ONE WAITIN 4 U  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

i want to see progres pics of your bikes guys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 6 2008, 12:06 PM~9620225
> *i want to see progres pics of your bikes guys  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

I got a few things in the mail recently...

a couple of schwinn speedo's for engraving









Air Cylinder









1960 or 70's Rams Horn HandleBars









Blue Schwinn headbadge









And im waiting for these gold plated special twist fender braces


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 6 2008, 05:07 PM~9621994
> *I got a few things in the mail recently...
> 
> a couple of schwinn speedo's for engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1960 or 70's Rams Horn HandleBars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Schwinn headbadge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And im waiting for these gold plated special twist fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pmdogg




----------



## Jodoka




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 6 2008, 06:21 PM~9622622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fokkers....


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys!


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 6 2008, 10:06 AM~9620225
> *i want to see progres pics of your bikes guys  :biggrin:
> *


let me 1 week and u will se the progress pic


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 7 2008, 04:00 PM~9630972
> *let me 1 week and u will se the progress pic
> *


sweet cant wait to see  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## STLLO64

Sup LuxuriouS B.C.


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sup :wave:


----------



## STLLO64

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 8 2008, 08:00 PM~9642286
> *Sup  :wave:
> *


Sup Miss D we havin Subway for the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sounds good to me. Went and got the bike plaques plated. Should be ready this Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## misterchuco

looks like my bike almost but more complete


----------



## STLLO64

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 8 2008, 08:05 PM~9642326
> *Sounds good to me. Went and got the bike plaques plated. Should be ready this Friday.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 8 2008, 08:05 PM~9642326
> *Sounds good to me. Went and got the bike plaques plated. Should be ready this Friday.  :biggrin:
> *


*LuX 2008*


----------



## STLLO64

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 8 2008, 10:37 PM~9643834
> *LuX 2008
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

good night :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

morning fam


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 9 2008, 10:11 AM~9647086
> *morning guys...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## abel

sup...


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 10 2008, 12:14 PM~9657570
> *sup...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 10 2008, 12:14 PM~9657570
> *sup...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

Hey guys whats going on

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 10 2008, 08:16 PM~9661632
> *Hey guys whats going on
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


what's up Jason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

uffin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## pmdogg

uffin:


----------



## syked1

hey hey ttt for the homies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 8 2008, 08:05 PM~9642326
> *Sounds good to me. Went and got the bike plaques plated. Should be ready this Friday.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 12 2008, 09:13 PM~9678746
> *wasup :wave:
> *


meeting next weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 12 2008, 11:19 PM~9678807
> *meeting next weekend    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup

:biggrin: 

:0


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2008, 05:13 PM~9683088
> *wasup wasup
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> *


 :wave: 
sup jason


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2008, 05:13 PM~9683088
> *wasup wasup
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

hey guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2008, 06:44 PM~9683658
> *hey guys
> *


whut up brotha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2008, 06:44 PM~9683658
> *hey guys
> *


what's going on Jason...


----------



## Jodoka

more pic this week


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 13 2008, 08:45 PM~9684779
> *    more pic this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go working on the box bro :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 13 2008, 09:47 PM~9686736
> *go working on the box bro  :biggrin:
> *


in tha fucking snow ?? :uh: that sucks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 13 2008, 08:45 PM~9684779
> *    more pic this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it looks good Joe... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 14 2008, 12:16 AM~9687121
> *in tha fucking snow ?? :uh: that sucks
> *


 :biggrin: :nono: here its same to cali bro 
warm and no snow out there


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## pmdogg

okay today got snow here TABARNAC J'AI PU MA TOILE J'LAVAIS ENLEVER QUAND I VENTAIS :angry:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 14 2008, 12:51 PM~9691823
> *okay today got snow here TABARNAC J'AI PU MA TOILE J'LAVAIS ENLEVER QUAND I VENTAIS :angry:
> *


:biggrin: i do the same thing with biggy car :uh: fucking snow


----------



## pmdogg

thats suck's


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pmdogg

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## Jodoka

good morning guys


----------



## abel

morning guys!


----------



## syked1

morning every1 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 15 2008, 12:57 PM~9700538
> *morning every1  :biggrin:
> *


hi jason!  see you saturday? :0


----------



## pmdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Ill be there saturday for sure


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 15 2008, 04:00 PM~9701832
> *Ill be there saturday for sure
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## abel

whut up guys


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 16 2008, 11:02 AM~9708546
> *whut up guys
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## kdogg213

uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1

hey guys!

:biggrin: :0 

lookie what i got comin from the mad scien-twist himself










 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 16 2008, 10:54 PM~9715722
> *hey guys!
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> 
> lookie what i got comin from the mad scien-twist himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


  nice


----------



## pmdogg

bah


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## pmdogg

good night boss :uh: :0 4a.m :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Bike Fockers


----------



## syked1

whats up guys weekends finally here


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 17 2008, 12:54 AM~9715722
> *hey guys!
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> 
> lookie what i got comin from the mad scien-twist himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 18 2008, 11:58 AM~9726330
> *whats up guys weekends finally here
> *


meeting tomorrow night... :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

ill be there uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jan 18 2008, 10:50 AM~9725931
> *Sup Bike Fockers
> *


Jewwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 17 2008, 12:54 AM~9715722
> *hey guys!
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> 
> lookie what i got comin from the mad scien-twist himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> *



niiiiiice


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2008, 02:00 PM~9726667
> *meeting tomorrow night... :biggrin:
> *


yup ill be there


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 18 2008, 11:21 AM~9726788
> *ill be there uffin:
> *


x2  2oz of pearl 15$ bro


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 18 2008, 04:30 PM~9728023
> *x2   2oz of pearl 15$ bro
> *


 :0 silver? i take one for me bro cé tu asser pour mon char surement


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 19 2008, 02:59 AM~9732065
> *good night guys...
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup lux homies :wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jan 18 2008, 10:50 AM~9725931
> *Sup Bike Fockers
> *


Hey Flash, going to the Carl Casper Show next month?


----------



## Dee Luxe

:thumbsup:​


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 19 2008, 01:06 PM~9733421
> *:thumbsup:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's looking good DSweet...


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 19 2008, 01:56 PM~9733719
> *damn that's looking good DSweet...
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

:uh: x3 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: night


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 19 2008, 01:06 PM~9733421
> *:thumbsup:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great meeting last night brothers...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 20 2008, 01:22 PM~9739149
> *great meeting last night brothers...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## pmdogg

same for me lux


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 19 2008, 12:06 PM~9733421
> *:thumbsup:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 20 2008, 02:22 PM~9739149
> *great meeting last night brothers...
> *


yup good to see every1 again


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 20 2008, 11:50 PM~9743059
> *yup good to see every1 again
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

good night guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

morning fckers :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Cant FUX with LUX


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 19 2008, 11:06 AM~9733421
> *:thumbsup:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 19 2008, 12:35 PM~9733281
> *Hey Flash, going to the Carl Casper Show next month?
> *


Hey whats up...not sure yet...have to make sure we got the funds


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 11:17 AM~9745597
> *Cant FUX with LUX
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup peeps...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 13 2008, 10:47 PM~9686736
> *go working on the box bro  :biggrin:
> *


nice work bro...


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 11:17 AM~9745597
> *Cant FUX with LUX
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## syked1

good morning crew :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

sup jason


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 23 2008, 05:03 PM~9764878
> *sup jason
> *


hi pat :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

updates on that dragon bike. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 06:29 PM~9765419
> *updates on that dragon bike. :biggrin:
> *


Dragon bike will hopefully be comin out probably late summer. im workin on finishing the blue first (the dragon parts are goin on a diff. frame)

this one here, im adding a few more custom parts to finish it up, its goin to be the BC bike lol


----------



## syked1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 24 2008, 08:53 AM~9770889
> *Dragon bike will hopefully be comin out probably late summer. im workin on finishing the blue first (the dragon parts are goin on a diff. frame)
> 
> this one here, im adding a few more custom parts to finish it up, its goin to be the BC bike lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeeeeeeee... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 19 2008, 11:06 AM~9733421
> *:thumbsup:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 25 2008, 12:11 PM~9781594
> *wasup :wave:
> *



hey gatineau goof


----------



## pmdogg

:burn:


----------



## abel

wut up guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 24 2008, 07:53 AM~9770889
> *Dragon bike will hopefully be comin out probably late summer. im workin on finishing the blue first (the dragon parts are goin on a diff. frame)
> 
> this one here, im adding a few more custom parts to finish it up, its goin to be the BC bike lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 25 2008, 06:44 PM~9783887
> *wut up guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey guys


----------



## syked1

ttt lux brothas


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2008, 06:08 PM~9784041
> *sweet
> *


hell yeah Jayson's bike is one of my favorit out here!


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 28 2008, 04:47 AM~9801052
> *hell yeah Jayson's bike is one of my favorit out here!
> *


thanks Steve :biggrin: love the pic of yr dog all dressed up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night fellas...


----------



## syked1

ttt good morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup people...


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## syked1

sup brothas


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

sup bc :wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe

:wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe

This is the last bike I'm going to redo, so I can get to work on my car. Frame will be bondo with skirts, paint will be purple with candy flakes and the pinstrip will look like barbed wire...dubbed the name of the bike...Barb Wire :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 30 2008, 10:45 PM~9826939
> *This is the last bike I'm going to redo, so I can get to work on my car. Frame will be bondo with skirts, paint will be purple with candy flakes and the pinstrip will look like barbed wire...dubbed the name of the bike...Barb Wire  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 30 2008, 11:45 PM~9826939
> *This is the last bike I'm going to redo, so I can get to work on my car. Frame will be bondo with skirts, paint will be purple with candy flakes and the pinstrip will look like barbed wire...dubbed the name of the bike...Barb Wire  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool


----------



## abel

suuuuuuuuuuuuup :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hey hey


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 31 2008, 11:21 AM~9830556
> *hey hey
> *



hi jason!


----------



## syked1

Hi abel how are you? :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 30 2008, 09:45 PM~9826939
> *This is the last bike I'm going to redo, so I can get to work on my car. Frame will be bondo with skirts, paint will be purple with candy flakes and the pinstrip will look like barbed wire...dubbed the name of the bike...Barb Wire  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean street bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## Dee Luxe

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## abel

whut up luuuuuuuuuuuuuux :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

sup guys, super bowl today :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

:yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys...


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## lolow

*t t t*


----------



## syked1

hi guys :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

damn on page 2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## TonyO

Anyone got a straight shot of the Lux plaque? All I'm seeing is angled pics and I need to CAD something up for a member thanks.


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe

:wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Feb 5 2008, 09:24 PM~9872790
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel

*LuxuriouS Montreal Car Club second annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday august 2nd 2008 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. We are also going to have a hop off competition with a 400$ first prize and a 200$ second prize to the best hoppers (hydraulics) and a 100$ first prize to the best air hopper.*

*Flyers coming soon...*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2008, 06:10 PM~9868551
> *Anyone got a straight shot of the Lux plaque?  All I'm seeing is angled pics and I need to CAD something up for a member thanks.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 08:08 AM~9876390
> *:dunno:
> *


why dont you ask if i got it?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 09:08 AM~9876390
> *:dunno:
> *












not perfect but close


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

hey guys :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 6 2008, 11:02 PM~9882242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


da shit...


----------



## lolow

:uh: ballers :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning bike club


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 6 2008, 08:06 PM~9877254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not perfect but close
> *


That works thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe

:wow: Gotta put my stunna shades on to look at that


----------



## mistargreen

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 6 2008, 09:02 PM~9882242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LuxuriouS Doin it Biiig !!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Feb 7 2008, 03:39 PM~9887294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Gotta put my stunna shades on to look at that
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2008, 05:25 PM~9888133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy

clean shit


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## blueouija

I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???

Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908









Thank you all and God Bless.... 
Jay


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## blueouija

:wave:


----------



## syked1

Page 500 :0 :biggrin:  

mornin looks clean, but already voted sorry


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 09:57 AM~9893682
> *I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


 :0


----------



## mistargreen

Morning Lux Bike Club


----------



## TonyO

Get with me on this for the info, you know who you are


----------



## Dee Luxe

If it couldn't get any better :wow:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2008, 10:07 AM~9894815
> *Get with me on this for the info, you know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Tight as fuck TonyO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2008, 12:07 PM~9894815
> *Get with me on this for the info, you know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel




----------



## 817Lowrider

What it do LUX


----------



## mistargreen

T T T


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2008, 09:06 AM~9907580
> *What it do LUX
> *


sup Juan...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys another dumping of snow last night :uh:


----------



## mistargreen

fuckin white shit :angry: PIS Y NEIGE ENCORE TABARNAK


----------



## syked1

yo sup guys... anyone have an idea how much a set of bushings for a 66 4 dr impala could be worth? P.s. i kno of one real cheap but in BC and can help out with arranging a transfer to here


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2008, 12:01 AM~9912887
> *yo sup guys... anyone have an idea how much a set of bushings for a 66 4 dr impala could be worth? P.s. i kno of one real cheap but in BC and can help out with arranging a transfer to here
> *


you're building a 4 door 66 impala? Damn bro, get a 2 door... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

guys I made a thread about our BBQ in the show section...Let's bump it up once in a while...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391247


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 11 2008, 01:14 AM~9913025
> *you're building a 4 door 66 impala? Damn bro, get a 2 door... :biggrin:
> *


Im not i was just curious cause i kno where there is one cheap in BC. I like long & low cars a bit more then some 2 drs hehehe but thats just my pref. like i like ex-cab long box minis done low style too


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2008, 12:18 AM~9913067
> *Im not i was just curious cause i kno where there is one cheap in BC. I like long & low cars a bit more then some 2 drs hehehe but thats just my pref. like i like ex-cab long box minis done low style too
> *


yeah that's sweet too Jason...


----------



## syked1

real cheap for the 66 that i saw needs bushings & paint, has spare parts & all the stainless he says. 2500$ only a fews min's from my folks place about 30 Km from downtown Vancouver


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2008, 12:21 AM~9913096
> *real cheap for the 66 that i saw needs bushings & paint, has spare parts & all the stainless he says. 2500$ only a fews min's from my folks place about 30 Km from downtown Vancouver
> *


I hear ya man...Any pics of that 66?


----------



## syked1

yup comin up... I would take it if its decent but i dont have the cash in hand, might nudge the folks to lend me some loot if i cant get a loan elsewhere if its worth it










there she be


----------



## syked1

from him

Stright six was rebuild recently, car has beenlowered,front seat reapolsterd, have spare parts and allstainless.Needs front bushings, no big deal... Has vinage suprems and new tires, needs paint was daily driver


----------



## pmdogg

good morning fam :wave:


----------



## mistargreen

Get a 2 door it's better


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 11 2008, 09:01 AM~9914746
> *Get a 2 door it's better
> *


  I dont follow the sheep sorry


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2008, 12:33 AM~9913200
> *yup comin up... I would take it if its decent but i dont have the cash in hand, might nudge the folks to lend me some loot if i cant get a loan elsewhere if its worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there she be
> *


don't look too bad...


----------



## syked1

no not at all :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: sup lux


----------



## syked1

wassup my brotha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 10 2008, 10:33 PM~9913200
> *yup comin up... I would take it if its decent but i dont have the cash in hand, might nudge the folks to lend me some loot if i cant get a loan elsewhere if its worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there she be
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2008, 01:48 PM~9916282
> *wassup my brotha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How's the bike coming along Jason?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 11 2008, 03:36 PM~9916572
> *How's the bike coming along Jason?
> *


Slow but sure, need to have some things bent & welded & plated & the blue bike will be more or less complete, custom steering, handlebars, seat, forks & supports(but not the laser cut stuff) but i was supposed to start a dep course in welding/fitting on jan 21st cause im fet up with havin ass jobs so i decided to take a course but they reported it till april 21st so im on EI and just lookin right now for a part time gig till i start up school then ill move to nights unless its real intense.


----------



## mistargreen

Hey Jason is there any rust on the car or it's clean ?


----------



## syked1

i imagine that it would have some rust, but its in BC so less chance of getting sand & salt wear. I dunno too much about it i am waiting to hear back from ther guy & i may have my Dad go look at it see what shape it is in


----------



## mistargreen

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2008, 02:50 PM~9917409
> *i imagine that it would have some rust, but its in BC so less chance of getting sand & salt wear. I dunno too much about it i am waiting to hear back from ther guy & i may have my Dad go look at it see what shape it is in
> *


Nice  Good project


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 11 2008, 05:58 PM~9917473
> *Nice    Good project
> *


yeah agreed wish i could get some finances to scoop it up


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 11 2008, 01:53 PM~9916314
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaater :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 10 2008, 11:33 PM~9913200
> *yup comin up... I would take it if its decent but i dont have the cash in hand, might nudge the folks to lend me some loot if i cant get a loan elsewhere if its worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there she be
> *


no hating bro but really dont like 4 doors


----------



## syked1

its all good, it aint even mine maybe yet yall aint ever seen a 4 dr become a 2 dr? or a 2 + 2 suicide? :0 think outside the box instead of livin in it
Its about personel expression not following the others that is why we do customize our cars remember?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2008, 03:19 PM~9917645
> *haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaater :biggrin:
> *


not hating,it's just that ''FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS DRIVE JUNK''


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## mistargreen

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 11 2008, 05:20 PM~9918632
> *not hating,it's  just that ''FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS DRIVE JUNK''
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2008, 06:13 PM~9918566
> *its all good, it aint even mine maybe yet yall aint ever seen a 4 dr become a 2 dr? or a 2 + 2 suicide?  :0  think outside the box instead of livin in it
> Its about personel expression not following the others that is why we do customize our cars remember?
> *



at least I can like a suicide doors


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 11 2008, 11:41 PM~9920321
> *at least I can like a suicide doors
> *


Yeah i think it would look sweet too like a mid-1960's lincoln that used to come with suicide doors


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2008, 02:43 PM~9916618
> *Slow but sure, need to have some things bent & welded & plated & the blue bike will be more or less complete, custom steering, handlebars, seat, forks & supports(but not the laser cut stuff) but i was supposed to start a dep course in welding/fitting on jan 21st cause im fet up with havin ass jobs so i decided to take a course but they reported it till april 21st so im on EI and just lookin right now for a part time gig till i start up school then ill move to nights unless its real intense.
> *


right on Jason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2008, 07:13 PM~9918566
> *its all good, it aint even mine maybe yet yall aint ever seen a 4 dr become a 2 dr? or a 2 + 2 suicide?  :0  think outside the box instead of livin in it
> Its about personel expression not following the others that is why we do customize our cars remember?
> *


get a 2 door if you are gonna do that Jason cause it's gonna cost you a lot more to make a 4 door to a 2 door than buying a 2 door from the get go...


----------



## mistargreen

Sup Lux  The best thing to do with a 4 door is suicide doors


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2008, 11:32 AM~9923043
> *get a 2 door if you are gonna do that Jason cause it's gonna cost you a lot more to make a 4 door to a 2 door than buying a 2 door from the get go...
> *


I wouldnt waste my energy to make that a 4dr to 2 dr conversion, but i seen it done on other cars & its sweet. Naturally it was done on a car that only comes in 4dr if i remember right.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 12 2008, 08:17 PM~9926577
> *Sup Lux    The best thing to do with a 4 door is suicide doors
> *


 :biggrin: for sure


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 12 2008, 06:17 PM~9926577
> *Sup Lux    The best thing to do with a 4 door is suicide doors
> *



x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 12 2008, 07:59 PM~9926972
> *I wouldnt waste my energy to make that a 4dr to 2 dr conversion, but i seen it done on other cars & its sweet. Naturally it was done on a car that only comes in 4dr if i remember right.
> *


ah ok you're talking about 93-96 big body caddies getting that 2 door conversion...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2008, 12:56 AM~9929421
> *ah ok you're talking about 93-96 big body caddies getting that 2 door conversion...
> *


You know :biggrin: 
The priviledge of having lived on the west side, and having been to Cali and thru out the states


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## DJSickness

well i got me some twisted parts and stuff new pic


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Feb 13 2008, 12:53 PM~9932861
> *well i got me some twisted parts and stuff new pic
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 13 2008, 07:48 AM~9931376
> *You know  :biggrin:
> The priviledge of having lived on the west side, and having been to Cali and thru out the states
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 13 2008, 04:16 PM~9934794
> *wasup :wave:
> *



hey what up you gatineau goof!? 

Whats goin on with the buick?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 13 2008, 11:44 PM~9938057
> *hey what up you gatineau goof!?
> 
> Whats goin on with the buick?
> *


 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

sup family :biggrin: what going on


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 13 2008, 10:44 PM~9938057
> *hey what up you gatineau goof!?
> 
> Whats goin on with the buick?
> *


what does gatineau mean? i see yall use that word alot.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 14 2008, 11:52 AM~9940443
> *sup family  :biggrin: what going on
> *


sup Joe


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2008, 12:43 PM~9940862
> *what does gatineau mean?  i see yall use that word alot.
> *


its the area around Ottawa its just the name of an area


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 14 2008, 11:58 AM~9940997
> *sup Joe
> *


 :biggrin: what happening with the car bro  lolll


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 14 2008, 12:44 AM~9938057
> *hey what up you gatineau goof!?
> 
> Whats goin on with the buick?
> *


nothing its under the snow :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 15 2008, 09:59 AM~9948336
> *sup guys  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

ttt for the Fam.

Im goin to BC this summer for 2 weeks, problem is ill be back either the friday before the BBQ or the day of the BBQ. 

But you kno im goin to hit up the brothas in Van. meet them and chill. :biggrin:  

And if there is a show out there at that time you kno ill be reppin the Fam


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2008, 09:50 AM~9956652
> *ttt for the Fam.
> 
> Im goin to BC this summer for 2 weeks, problem is ill be back either the friday before the BBQ or the day of the BBQ.
> 
> But you kno im goin to hit up the brothas in Van. meet them and chill.  :biggrin:
> 
> And if there is a show out there at that time you kno ill be reppin the Fam
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great meeting last night guys...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 17 2008, 03:33 PM~9963532
> *great meeting last night guys...
> *


Yup i agree :biggrin:


----------



## abel

x3


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 14 2008, 09:27 PM~9945319
> *nothing its under the snow  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## syked1

some guy in BC sellin a 2 pump setup if any1 is interested.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...151424&st=22960

names: MrDaddy

from him:

Hey yall,im tryin to sell a complete all chrome 2 pump setup,hardlined returns,chrome fittings,italian dumps,blah blah,need to be gone today 200 obo


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sup everyone :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

yo :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

:uh: post whore :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow+Feb 13 2008, 05:16 PM~9934794-->
> 
> 
> 
> wasup :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 09:28 PM~9945326
> *wasup :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 07:38 PM~9952318
> *t t t</span>
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 12:29 PM~9978284
> *wasup :wave:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Feb 20 2008, 03:48 AM~9984730
> *:uh: <span style=\'color:red\'>post whore ** :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 20 2008, 11:33 AM~9985623
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


hahahahahahahaha my bad :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave: Got myself a Blue mexican blanket imported from puerta vaillarta for cheap for my display. the Person probably still has those others for sale. they are big enough to cover a bed.


----------



## STLLO64

Whats up Fam


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2008, 07:32 PM~9989507
> *:wave:  Got myself a Blue mexican blanket imported from puerta vaillarta for cheap for my display. the Person probably still has those others for sale. they are big enough to cover a bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pmdogg

what up b.c


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2008, 07:32 PM~9989507
> *:wave:  Got myself a Blue mexican blanket imported from puerta vaillarta for cheap for my display. the Person probably still has those others for sale. they are big enough to cover a bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They are nice to have. I have a blue and green one :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2008, 07:32 PM~9989507
> *:wave:  Got myself a Blue mexican blanket imported from puerta vaillarta for cheap for my display. the Person probably still has those others for sale. they are big enough to cover a bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pmdogg

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## excalibur

whats up my big beautiful family!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2008, 11:26 PM~10001089
> *whats up my big beautiful family!
> *


sup Darren...


----------



## killa lowrider

suppppp family :biggrin: I cann't wait for the summer damn  it's cold tonight :0


----------



## excalibur

yup, same here. my world is an ice cube right now.


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey :wave:


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2008, 09:37 PM~9991877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

wasup bike club :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 23 2008, 04:02 PM~10012771
> *hey  :wave:
> *


check your pms. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 23 2008, 04:02 PM~10012771
> *hey  :wave:
> *


check your pms. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yup


----------



## abel

TTT for tha lux family


----------



## Dee Luxe

Good Morning :wave:


----------



## mistargreen

Morning Lux


----------



## syked1

good morning fam :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

good night lux


----------



## excalibur

hello from luxurious Louisville Kentucky....


















me and billy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2008, 11:22 PM~10030738
> *hello from luxurious Louisville Kentucky....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and billy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

lookin good guys


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## jimenez bikes

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2008, 10:22 PM~10030738
> *hello from luxurious Louisville Kentucky....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and billy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## abel




----------



## pmdogg

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

morning guys! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 26 2008, 12:22 AM~10030738
> *hello from luxurious Louisville Kentucky....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and billy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHAT IT DEW LUXXX!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 08:38 PM~10052931
> *WHAT IT DEW LUXXX!!!
> *


what it do juan 

Dave & Abel your cars are savage lol :biggrin: 
P.s. got some goodies to plate maybe headin to Autochrome in the next week or so


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 28 2008, 11:05 PM~10054666
> *what it do juan
> 
> Dave & Abel your cars are savage lol  :biggrin:
> P.s. got some goodies to plate maybe headin to Autochrome in the next week or so
> *



hey thanks bro


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## STLLO64

Alright fam Justdeez has finished the cad drawings for my daughters bike let me know what you think


----------



## syked1

looks sick bro, she will be ballin with that thing


Cheap '77 caddy in BC for sale 1500$

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/car/591682269.html




























and a truck from mid week lowrider s-10

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/car/588148065.html


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 1 2008, 12:45 PM~10064622
> *looks sick bro, she will be ballin with that thing
> Cheap '77 caddy in BC for sale 1500$
> 
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/car/591682269.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a truck from mid week lowrider s-10
> 
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/car/588148065.html
> *


 :0 i want this 77 buy it now


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 1 2008, 06:11 PM~10065831
> *:0 i want this 77 buy it now
> *


Yo got a PM bro :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 26 2008, 12:22 AM~10030738
> *hello from luxurious Louisville Kentucky....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and billy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good fellas. I got my acceptance letter, but I wasn't able to leave STL to set up on Thursday. My job wouldn't let me off :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## syked1

Sup Dave, hows things? your and abel's cars look insane bro
I'm thinkin seriously about gettin a loan to buy that caddy, its in great shape & the guy has a kid coming so it couldnt be better timing and the prices is right


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2008, 12:01 AM~10068574
> *Sup Dave, hows things? your and abel's cars look insane bro
> I'm thinkin seriously about gettin a loan to buy that caddy, its in great shape & the guy has a kid coming so it couldnt be better timing and the prices is right
> *


doooo ittttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: thx, im trying to find a place or person to lend me the loot


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2008, 01:20 AM~10068687
> *:biggrin:  thx, im trying to find a place or person to lend me the loot
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

sup brotha :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*Killa lowrider* (aka Joe Money) ,here's some pics of your steering wheel! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I know that wasnt cheap.lol bad ass


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10072817
> *Killa lowrider (aka Joe Money) ,here's some pics of your steering wheel! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow! ready to chrome :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 2 2008, 09:54 PM~10072831
> *wow! ready to chrome :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir, that's how I do it! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2008, 01:01 AM~10068574
> *Sup Dave, hows things? your and abel's cars look insane bro
> I'm thinkin seriously about gettin a loan to buy that caddy, its in great shape & the guy has a kid coming so it couldnt be better timing and the prices is right
> *


yeah that would be a good buy there Jason...Is the car in BC or around here?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10072817
> *Killa lowrider (aka Joe Money) ,here's some pics of your steering wheel! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that looks great there Darin!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2008, 10:01 PM~10072901
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that looks great there Darin!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks, :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10072817
> *Killa lowrider (aka Joe Money) ,here's some pics of your steering wheel! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fucking sweet :biggrin: thanks d-twist


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2008, 10:59 PM~10072874
> *yeah that would be a good buy there Jason...Is the car in BC or around here?
> *


Hey Dave, the cars in BC has less chance of getting salt/sand/ etc & has 140 Km's, V8, wires, chain steering wheel, etc, & my folks live there as you kno(only like 15-20 mins by car) so i can easily have them deal with the guy & also to help get it to MTL...Now i need to find a loan this week so i can scoop it up. so i can hopefully have a :biggrin: at the end of the week


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 2 2008, 11:07 PM~10072961
> *that fucking sweet  :biggrin: thanks d-twist
> *


looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2008, 10:22 PM~10073124
> *Hey Dave, the cars in BC has less chance of getting salt/sand/ etc & has 140 Km's, V8, wires, chain steering wheel, etc, & my folks live there as you kno(only like 15-20 mins by car) so i can easily have them deal with the guy & also to help get it to MTL...Now i need to find a loan this week so i can scoop it up. so i can hopefully have a  :biggrin: at the end of the week
> *


good stuff Jason...Hope you get the car man...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey lolow wasup


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 3 2008, 12:19 AM~10073639
> *good stuff Jason...Hope you get the car man...
> *


 Just found out i have no credit history(never ever had credit) so it will be tough to get a loan esp. now that i will be a full time student starting April... Things arent looking up, unless anyone knows of a kind hearted person/bank/lender willing to help a brotha out. I got about $5000 in pro audio gear and another maybe $5000 in vintage bikes and lowrider bike shit for collateral but i doubt any1 would take it as collateral. Im willing to pay up to 20% interest so lets say $2500(need a bit extra for rail transport & QC inspection) loan paid back in 1 yr (guarenteed) at 20% would be $3000 in return-i kno can pay $250-300/month easy. Thats my shitty news so far for the week, still have to discuss with my bank if they are able to cut some slack, but being on Chomage because i left my job and becoming a full-time student in April it will be hard.


----------



## syked1

bump ttt


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2008, 02:58 PM~10077650
> *  Just found out i have no credit history(never ever had credit) so it will be tough to get a loan esp. now that i will be a full time student starting April... Things arent looking up, unless anyone knows of a kind hearted person/bank/lender willing to help a brotha out. I got about $5000 in pro audio gear and another maybe $5000 in vintage bikes and lowrider bike shit for collateral but i doubt any1 would take it as collateral. Im willing to pay up to 20% interest so lets say $2500(need a bit extra for rail transport & QC inspection) loan paid back in 1 yr (guarenteed) at 20% would be $3000 in return-i kno can pay $250-300/month easy. Thats my shitty news so far for the week, still have to discuss with my bank if they are able to cut some slack, but being on Chomage because i left my job and becoming a full-time student in April it will be hard.
> *


damn that sucks man...Maybe if you talk to your bank or try Beneficial or some higher interest companies like that, they will say yes...


----------



## syked1

yeah, never heard of beneficial they are in the city? Still have to see if my bank will give me a small loan or a credit card so i can build up my ish.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2008, 10:41 AM~10084634
> *yeah, never heard of beneficial they are in the city? Still have to see if my bank will give me a small loan or a credit card so i can build up my ish.
> *


Yeah Beneficial or Multipret will lend money at about 20-35% a year...High interest but at least you can get some cash...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10085167
> *Yeah Beneficial or Multipret will lend money at about 20-35% a year...High interest but at least you can get some cash...
> *


sweet, i hope i can get something going. wait isnt multi-pret just for home loans? ill try anyways


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2008, 12:07 PM~10085172
> *sweet, i hope i can get something going. wait isnt multi-pret just for home loans? ill try anyways
> *


maybe you're right about Multipret but I know there are a lot of places out there like Beneficial that lend cash at higher interest than banks would do...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 2 2008, 09:58 PM~10072866
> *Yes sir, that's how I do it! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2008, 12:08 PM~10103811
> *sup guys
> *



suuuup brotha :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

killa is in tha house
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, killa lowrider


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2008, 01:56 PM~10104717
> *killa is in tha house
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, killa lowrider
> *


 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2008, 01:56 PM~10104717
> *killa is in tha house
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, killa lowrider
> *


lolll suppp jasonnn  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what it do foolzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

jason a tu essayer avec citi financial pour ton pret?
si tu a quelqu un qui tendosse il vont te preté cke tu veut


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 7 2008, 04:00 PM~10113824
> *jason a tu essayer avec citi financial pour ton pret?
> si tu a quelqu un qui tendosse il vont te preté cke tu veut
> *


Non jai pas essaye ak eux, problem cest que jai personne pour m'endosse, pis je vais commencer un nouvelle job le semaine prochaine apres pas travailler depuis noel.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 7 2008, 03:00 PM~10113824
> *jason a tu essayer avec citi financial pour ton pret?
> si tu a quelqu un qui tendosse il vont te preté cke tu veut
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn eux c'est des vraie crosseur a genre 25% d'interet javais acheter des meuble dans le temps a credit et la caisse mavais pas tous preter donc jai emprunter 7000$ a eux pis quand jai vue le taux d'interet jai flipper :angry:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 7 2008, 07:56 PM~10116035
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn eux c'est des vraie crosseur a genre 25% d'interet javais acheter des meuble dans le temps a credit et la caisse mavais pas tous preter donc jai emprunter 7000$ a eux pis quand jai vue le taux d'interet jai flipper :angry:
> *


ouais ces le seul ic sauf ki prete a nimporte qui


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 7 2008, 09:04 PM~10116074
> *ouais ces le seul ic sauf ki prete a nimporte qui
> *


chus pret a aller jusque 20% avec un particulier, mais 25% ooof ca commence a etre haut. Personne veut me preter $1000 pour 3 mois ak 20% interet de retour pis payer au 2 semaine a parti de le 17 Mars? Ben ben serioux la jai mon cour de soudage/montage qui commence a fin Avril pour 14 mois fak jai du chomage tout longs, pis mon emploi aussi fak me etre capable de payer ici 3 mois guarentee ???? ... P.S. cest aussi ma fete Lundi le 10 pis jen commence un nouvelle job le meme jour, cest plat mais apres 2 mois chus tanner de rien faire. :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2008, 08:14 PM~10116133
> *chus pret a aller jusque 20% avec un particulier, mais 25% ooof ca commence a etre haut. Personne veut me preter $1000 pour 3 mois ak 20% interet de retour pis payer au 2 semaine a parti de le 17 Mars? Ben ben serioux la jai mon cour de soudage/montage qui commence a fin Avril pour 14 mois fak jai du chomage tout longs, pis mon emploi aussi fak me etre capable de payer ici 3 mois guarentee ???? ... P.S. cest aussi ma fete Lundi le 10 pis jen commence un nouvelle job le meme jour, cest plat mais apres 2 mois chus tanner de rien faire.  :biggrin:
> *




ca jte comprend :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 7 2008, 11:13 PM~10117382
> *[/color]
> ca jte comprend :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night brothers...


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup

Str8 is makin me a stem kinda like this 










and pic of my bike with the new blanket for my display










still have a roll of film from summer to develop with pics of my bike out in the sun


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2008, 12:23 PM~10126380
> *wasup wasup
> 
> Str8 is makin me a stem kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pic of my bike with the new blanket for my display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have a roll of film from summer to develop with pics of my bike out in the sun
> *



badass bro


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2008, 11:23 AM~10126380
> *wasup wasup
> 
> Str8 is makin me a stem kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pic of my bike with the new blanket for my display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have a roll of film from summer to develop with pics of my bike out in the sun
> *


bike looks good bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2008, 12:23 PM~10126380
> *wasup wasup
> 
> Str8 is makin me a stem kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pic of my bike with the new blanket for my display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have a roll of film from summer to develop with pics of my bike out in the sun
> *


looking good Jason...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2008, 04:32 PM~10127272
> *bike looks good bro
> *


Thx bud need yr shit to make it even nicer and get those other things chromed! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt for my b-day  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 9 2008, 06:59 PM~10128609-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thx bud need yr shit to make it even nicer and get those other things chromed!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 10 2008, 09:06 AM~10132601
> *ttt for my b-day    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2008, 10:06 AM~10132601
> *ttt for my b-day    :biggrin:
> *



happy birthday brotha :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

uffin:


----------



## killa lowrider

happy b-day my brothaaaa jasonnnn :biggrin:  have a good one bro :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASON*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 10 2008, 10:51 PM~10137797
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASON
> *


thx again Dave :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 11 2008, 12:02 AM~10139606
> *thx again Dave  :biggrin:
> *


  
so what did you do for your birthday bro?


----------



## killa lowrider

SUPPP FAMILY :biggrin: I will post picture soon of what I'm working on  summer its comming soon :cheesy: but the snow still there


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 11 2008, 01:00 PM~10142421
> *SUPPP FAMILY  :biggrin:  I will post picture soon of what I'm working on    summer its comming soon  :cheesy: but the snow still there
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 11 2008, 11:00 AM~10142421
> *SUPPP FAMILY  :biggrin:  I will post picture soon of what I'm working on    summer its comming soon  :cheesy: but the snow still there
> *


 :0 post somes pictures


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 11 2008, 01:00 PM~10142421
> *SUPPP FAMILY  :biggrin:  I will post picture soon of what I'm working on    summer its comming soon  :cheesy: but the snow still there
> *


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Mar 11 2008, 04:58 PM~10144020
> *:0 post somes pictures
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Me and big baller manny work on his new project these days.

He bought my purple radical frame.. and we change a little bit the shape.. 

He'll change the color and lot of stuff it'll be a completely different bike!

Heres the theme "Thor"









more pics to come 










yes Big Baller mannu at work!


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

that bike is sick hope to see more pics soon


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 11 2008, 09:55 PM~10147158
> *that bike is sick hope to see more pics soon
> *


here it is .. when I had it


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: right on nice :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

STEVEN kitchen auto body 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

can't wait to see the final results...


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2008, 11:35 PM~10147794
> *can't wait to see the final results...
> *


X2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 11 2008, 10:52 PM~10147128
> *Me and big baller manny work on his new project these days.
> 
> He bought my purple radical frame.. and we change a little bit the shape..
> 
> He'll change the color and lot of stuff it'll be a completely different bike!
> 
> Heres the theme "Thor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes Big Baller mannu at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did you change on it? Looks like the same shape as before?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 11 2008, 10:28 PM~10147674
> *STEVEN kitchen auto body
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you fuckin internet whore just like me wuhahahah 

in french on LQ (lowriderquebec)
and in english on LIL wuhahaha


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2008, 10:36 PM~10147815
> *what did you change on it? Looks like the same shape as before?
> *


yup dont have the pictures of it... Mannys have them... I'll post them


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 11 2008, 11:39 PM~10147835
> *yup dont have the pictures of it... Mannys have them... I'll post them
> *


post them up now young Hauwarth... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 11 2008, 11:37 PM~10147824
> *you fuckin internet whore just like me wuhahahah
> 
> in french on LQ (lowriderquebec)
> and in english on LIL wuhahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2008, 12:35 AM~10147794
> *can't wait to see the final results...
> *


x2


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 11 2008, 10:39 PM~10147835
> *yup dont have the pictures of it... Mannys have them... I'll post them
> *


before it was like this










and now it look like this


----------



## 817Lowrider

ms paint.lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 11 2008, 11:45 PM~10147909
> *before it was like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now it look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah it does look a little different...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 11:47 PM~10147938
> *ms paint.lol
> *


what happened to Thee Artistics BC fokker? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2008, 11:49 PM~10147985
> *what happened to Thee Artistics BC fokker? :0
> *


kings!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 12:29 AM~10148365
> *kings!!!
> *


so that is your new club? :0 And you live in Fresno now??????? :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2008, 12:32 AM~10148388
> *so that is your new club?  :0 And you live in Fresno now??????? :0  :0
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2008, 10:48 PM~10147964
> *yeah it does look a little different...
> *


yeah just a LITTLE different for the body mods... but wait till the bike's done


----------



## syked1

i must be blind cause i dont see the diff, but cant wait to see the new life you guys put into it :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

looks good man cant wate to see the the bike all done


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 12 2008, 12:46 PM~10151255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


don't forget to work on your bikes too bro  :biggrin: nice job there family


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 11 2008, 09:45 PM~10147909
> *before it was like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now it look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  WHATS THE DIFFERANCE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 12 2008, 12:49 PM~10151287
> *yeah just a LITTLE different for the body mods... but wait till the bike's done
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 12 2008, 06:56 PM~10154003
> * WHATS THE DIFFERANCE
> *



Before









After


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 12 2008, 12:49 PM~10151287
> *yeah just a LITTLE different for the body mods... but wait till the bike's done
> *


Yeah I can't wait it done..Should look real nice...


----------



## killa lowrider

suppppp jassson


----------



## syked1

hey hey joe $$ :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what it do...


----------



## abel

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

what up b.c


----------



## syked1

Whats up yall, looks like the 77 caddy might just make it to the east coast afterall :biggrin: think i got my shit in order & got some1 chill to help me out with the funding 




























then when i start to learn to weld i can maybe wrap my frame myself to start then sky the limit


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 13 2008, 05:28 PM~10161236
> *Whats up yall, looks like the 77 caddy might just make it to the east coast afterall  :biggrin:  think i got my shit in order & got some1 chill to help me out with the funding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then when i start to learn to weld i can maybe wrap my frame myself to start then sky the limit
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 13 2008, 05:28 PM~10161236
> *Whats up yall, looks like the 77 caddy might just make it to the east coast afterall  :biggrin:  think i got my shit in order & got some1 chill to help me out with the funding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then when i start to learn to weld i can maybe wrap my frame myself to start then sky the limit
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

yo jason the cadillac it is your's now?????????????????????


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 13 2008, 04:28 PM~10161236
> *Whats up yall, looks like the 77 caddy might just make it to the east coast afterall  :biggrin:  think i got my shit in order & got some1 chill to help me out with the funding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then when i start to learn to weld i can maybe wrap my frame myself to start then sky the limit
> *


happy for you bro... cant wait to ride with you!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 13 2008, 05:28 PM~10161236
> *Whats up yall, looks like the 77 caddy might just make it to the east coast afterall  :biggrin:  think i got my shit in order & got some1 chill to help me out with the funding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then when i start to learn to weld i can maybe wrap my frame myself to start then sky the limit
> *


nice shit Jason...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 14 2008, 05:42 PM~10169099
> *yo jason the cadillac it is your's now?????????????????????
> *


After tuesday it should be, but it will still be in BC for a couple weeks at least, if i dont keep it till i go for vacation in july :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 14 2008, 08:40 PM~10170803
> *After tuesday it should be, but it will still be in BC for a couple weeks at least, if i dont keep it till i go for vacation in july :biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 15 2008, 11:21 AM~10174476-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Mar 15 2008, 01:49 PM~10175166
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


sup lolow and Jason... :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

good night guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup people...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 14 2008, 07:40 PM~10170803
> *After tuesday it should be, but it will still be in BC for a couple weeks at least, if i dont keep it till i go for vacation in july :biggrin:
> *


the ride looks fuckin sweet bro! cant wait..

happy for you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 16 2008, 10:46 AM~10179496
> *the ride looks fuckin sweet bro! cant wait..
> 
> happy for you
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

wasup b.c. guys :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 16 2008, 02:00 PM~10180431
> *wasup b.c. guys :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

thx, wasup guys got my set of sissybars from matt friday


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^ SICK HOMIE


----------



## abel

gawt damn jason is putting it down!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Mar 16 2008, 07:42 PM~10181836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^ SICK HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Mar 16 2008, 07:48 PM~10181875
> *gawt damn jason is putting it down!
> *


Thanks it is just a 2nd copy of the forks, big ups to justdeez again for the CAD work, & to matt (lux mtl) for hooking up the cutting at cost ... it will be a long time before they are even done, got engraving on my mind & 2-tone too. now that gold is 3x the price ouch quotes went up up up :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2008, 03:38 PM~10180955
> *thx, wasup guys got my set of sissybars from matt friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Jason, that shit looks reaaaaaaaaaaalllllll nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

thx Dave :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2008, 06:43 PM~10182188
> *Thanks it is just a 2nd copy of the forks, big ups to justdeez again for the CAD work, & to matt (lux mtl) for hooking up the cutting at cost ... it will be a long time before they are even done, got engraving on my mind & 2-tone too. now that gold is 3x the price ouch quotes went up up up  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg

i got some d.j equipment for sale
2x pioneer cdj-800 and numark mixer
make offer no low baller please
pm me for info or picture


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 16 2008, 11:02 PM~10183474
> *i got some d.j equipment for sale
> 2x pioneer cdj-800 and numark mixer
> make offer no low baller please
> pm me for info or picture
> *


some of the best CD decks out there. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 16 2008, 11:02 PM~10183474
> *i got some d.j equipment for sale
> 2x pioneer cdj-800 and numark mixer
> make offer no low baller please
> pm me for info or picture
> *


some of the best CD decks out there. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 17 2008, 12:26 AM~10184277
> *some of the best CD decks out there.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## pmdogg

for sale 6500$ o.b.o








build up topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=397932
more picture
http://www.lowriderquebec.com/forum/album.php?user_id=25

pm me for info thx


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

good morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Car will be mine by the weekend


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2008, 06:28 PM~10199230
> *Car will be mine by the weekend
> *


 :0 congrat bro thats cool :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Mar 17 2008, 08:08 PM~10191167
> *for sale 6500$ o.b.o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build up topic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=397932
> more picture
> http://www.lowriderquebec.com/forum/album.php?user_id=25
> 
> pm me for info thx
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2008, 05:28 PM~10199230
> *Car will be mine by the weekend
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: BAH !! :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 19 2008, 01:32 PM~10205489
> *:uh: BAH !!
> *


humbug :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :biggrin: :0  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2008, 03:38 PM~10180955
> *thx, wasup guys got my set of sissybars from matt friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 19 2008, 10:29 PM~10210117
> *:0  :0  :0 :thumbsup:
> *


Thx bud :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 20 2008, 01:53 AM~10212454
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## syked1

hey Dave... Meeting on Saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2008, 07:02 PM~10217284
> *hey Dave... Meeting on Saturday?  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir...6 p.m at the pawn shop bro... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2008, 07:04 PM~10217297
> *yes sir...6 p.m at the pawn shop bro... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

Nice nice, cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

meeting tonight guys... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup dave!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats the good word fella's? Hella windy out there, and mighty chilly :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*killalowrider* your grips are all done


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2008, 03:11 PM~10229914
> *killalowrider your grips are all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daymn!


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2008, 04:11 PM~10229914
> *killalowrider your grips are all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bastard you beat me to it (jo) :biggrin:  sick as always D !


----------



## pmdogg

tight grip bro
good morning :wave:


----------



## syked1

good morning guys...Happy easter : joyeuse paques


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2008, 03:11 PM~10229914
> *killalowrider your grips are all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn  more bad ass that from my dream :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2008, 11:13 AM~10234400
> *good morning guys...Happy easter : joyeuse paques
> *


morning familly  great meeting yesterday and HAPPY EASTER :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 23 2008, 12:23 PM~10234463
> *damn   more bad ass that from my dream  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 23 2008, 11:23 AM~10234463
> *damn   more bad ass that from my dream  :biggrin:
> *


the other part will be done soon too!


----------



## the poor boys

very nice, mr.d-twist. :thumbsup:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2008, 04:11 PM~10229914
> *killalowrider your grips are all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 23 2008, 02:34 PM~10235124
> *wasup :wave:
> *


sup lolow.....for any of the montreal bike kids....the lincoln is for sale...$4000 + gas money ill deliver it to montreal :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 23 2008, 02:36 PM~10235141
> *sup lolow.....for any of the montreal bike kids....the lincoln is for sale...$4000 + gas money ill deliver it to montreal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup chris been a long time since we seen ya :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 23 2008, 02:39 PM~10235151
> *sup chris been a long time since we seen ya :biggrin:
> *


yea...lol...probably be even longer if i sell the lincoln :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 23 2008, 02:57 PM~10235237
> *yea...lol...probably be even longer if i sell the lincoln :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

ttt for the lux


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 10:47 AM~10228666
> *sup dave!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2008, 03:11 PM~10229914
> *killalowrider your grips are all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


talk about bad ass parts Darin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2008, 02:11 PM~10229914
> *killalowrider your grips are all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit bro!

Doing it BIG!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2008, 02:38 PM~10180955
> *thx, wasup guys got my set of sissybars from matt friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn bro thats nice! cant wait to see those plated!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 23 2008, 01:36 PM~10235141
> *sup lolow.....for any of the montreal bike kids....the lincoln is for sale...$4000 + gas money ill deliver it to montreal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn allready buy a town car


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 23 2008, 11:10 PM~10238650
> *Oh shit bro!
> 
> Doing it BIG!
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 23 2008, 11:12 PM~10238659
> *Damn bro thats nice! cant wait to see those plated!
> *


and with the engraving :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 24 2008, 12:30 AM~10238797
> *and with the engraving  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 24 2008, 12:28 AM~10238769
> *damn allready buy a town car
> *


 :uh: :0 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 24 2008, 12:47 PM~10241507
> *:uh:  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

joemoney new bike hahahaha 














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 24 2008, 03:03 PM~10243878
> *joemoney new bike hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 23 2008, 11:30 PM~10238797
> *and with the engraving  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 24 2008, 06:03 PM~10243878
> *joemoney new bike hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :rofl: :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 24 2008, 04:03 PM~10243878
> *joemoney new bike hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


I had this idea before!!!

but I was thinking about doin the arms for the forks and like poney tails for the handle bars


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

What's up Fam


----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2008, 04:11 PM~10229914
> *killalowrider your grips are all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 son fuckn sick bro :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 25 2008, 01:21 PM~10251162
> *What's up Fam
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup sup


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 05:07 PM~10261345
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: wanna buy my bike :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2008, 04:08 PM~10261350
> *:uh: wanna buy my bike  :biggrin:
> *



not at this price


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 06:52 PM~10262115
> *not at this price
> *


200$ is not high ??


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2008, 05:08 PM~10261350
> *:uh: wanna buy my bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

here is the pic of the bike...................




































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2008, 06:53 PM~10262531
> *here is the pic of the bike...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hehehehehe, how much lolow? $200 ? its all chrome w/72 spokes? no twist?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 26 2008, 09:11 PM~10263000
> *hehehehehe, how much lolow? $200 ? its all chrome w/72 spokes? no twist?
> *


first lowrider bike in province of quebec  bike is more than 12 years old look close to new all chrome and gold 144 spoke wheels some twisted parts :biggrin: 










at our bbq 07


----------



## abel

comon lolow give it to me


----------



## lolow

:uh: the rich always want shit for free :angry: :nono:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2008, 08:42 PM~10263261
> *:uh: the rich always want shit for free  :angry:  :nono:
> *



fuck you i always give shit for free


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 09:47 PM~10263312
> *fuck you i always give shit for free
> *


wooooooooooooooooooooT ??????? :dunno:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2008, 08:48 PM~10263319
> *wooooooooooooooooooooT ??????? :dunno:
> *



beer,luxurious shirt,hydraulics part.......and a lot of other shit and you knoooooooooooooow this mayyyyyyyyn


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 09:50 PM~10263347
> *beer,luxurious shirt,hydraulics part.......and a lot of other shit and you knoooooooooooooow this mayyyyyyyyn
> *


well mabe with the mtl guys :cheesy: not me :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2008, 08:52 PM~10263360
> *well mabe with the mtl guys  :cheesy: not me :0
> *



ok fu :angry:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 26 2008, 09:54 PM~10263399
> *ok fu :angry:
> *


ok a few coronas but thats it :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10263436
> *ok a few coronas but thats it  :biggrin:
> *



no luxurious shirt? :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 27 2008, 12:29 PM~10267469
> *no luxurious shirt? :uh:
> *


no we traded for the shirt ......and no t-shirt


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2008, 03:13 PM~10269253
> *no we traded for the shirt ......and no t-shirt
> *



oh yeah we traded what? :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 27 2008, 07:57 PM~10270902
> *oh yeah we traded what? :uh:
> *


64 r/c....... wtf you on crack :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2008, 07:14 PM~10271024
> *64 r/c....... wtf you on crack  :biggrin:
> *



yeah thats the big logo one :uh: dont forget the first one you crack smoker goof


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 27 2008, 08:30 PM~10271156
> *yeah thats the big logo one  :uh:  dont forget the first one you crack smoker goof
> *


what ever :biggrin: so u wanna buy my bike :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2008, 07:31 PM~10271164
> *what ever :biggrin: so u wanna buy my bike  :biggrin:
> *



yeah yeah you know im right


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: come on buy it for your kid he needs it hahaha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2008, 07:43 PM~10271271
> *:uh:  :biggrin: come on buy it for your kid he needs it hahaha
> *



no prob i have a big 50$ waiting for you right here


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 27 2008, 08:45 PM~10271288
> *no prob i have a big 50$ waiting for you right here
> *


ok so now you need 150$ from the atm hahahaha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2008, 07:48 PM~10271322
> *ok so now you need 150$ from the atm hahahaha
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 27 2008, 08:52 PM~10271347
> *:dunno:
> *


automated teller machine (ATM) or un esti de guichet automatic :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2008, 07:53 PM~10271367
> *automated teller machine (ATM) or un esti de guichet automatic :biggrin:
> *



ok but listen i have a deal for you.....

i give you 50$ next meeting and 20$ each meeting for the next 8 meeting = 210$  


but if you miss one meeting you loose 20$  

deal?


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh: aaaaaaaaaaaa no... need money now


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2008, 07:58 PM~10271421
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: aaaaaaaaaaaa no... need money now
> *



ok 50$ now


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 27 2008, 08:59 PM~10271429
> *ok 50$ now
> *


never mind ill sell it to someone else then


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2008, 08:03 PM~10271456
> *never mind ill sell it to someone else then
> *



you know wen you need your crack rock you will come back :biggrin:


----------



## abel

good night guys


----------



## syked1

hey every1 :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen

:biggrin: Suuuuup Mtl Riders


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup homies!!! Sa fais un bout je suis pas venu sur le forum! Content de voir que il y a des choses qui avancent! Comme le bike a Jay :0 wuuuuttt!!!! Les nouvelles pieces a JoMoné :0 shiiiiittts!!! Le miens s'en viendera, ausitot ke mon frame arrive :cheesy: Pi pour les voitures esti ke y'a trop de belles choses pour cet été  A bientot Bigg Lux deLUX


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 28 2008, 04:29 PM~10278005
> *wasup :wave:
> *


----------



## syked1

i might bring 2 bikes to St-Hyacinthe instead of not coming at all-just cant be there saturday :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2008, 08:22 PM~10263072
> *first lowrider bike in province of quebec   bike is more than 12 years old look close to new all chrome and gold 144 spoke wheels some twisted parts :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2008, 07:54 PM~10279538
> *i might bring 2 bikes to St-Hyacinthe instead of not coming at all-just cant be there saturday  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 29 2008, 12:31 AM~10281137
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## syked1

hehehehe whats going on guys


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 29 2008, 12:31 AM~10281137
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 29 2008, 07:37 AM~10282528
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *












:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2008, 01:30 PM~10283798
> *hehehehe whats going on guys
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2008, 09:03 PM~10271456
> *never mind ill sell it to someone else then
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

whats up back ttt


----------



## lolow

:0 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

been busy this weekend. stripped all the white paint and re-shaped these old forks to re-paint to put with my rapido frame. 

Before White:









After - Cherry red w/ a special rainbow flake clear coat:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

nice stuff Jason...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2008, 11:19 PM~10293388
> *nice stuff Jason...
> *


Thx...more pics to come when i finish first clear..... Did some light red patterns and flaked it now time for the protection. So far its 3:00 Am and still have to go back to clear my shit so i can let it harden a good couple days so it will be ready for St-H. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

its 5 am perfect time to stop and goto bed. 










Inspiration:









Patterns:

































Cleared:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:0


----------



## abel

looking real good jason


----------



## syked1

thx guys, i spent about 12 hours working on it yesterday alone.


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2008, 11:23 AM~10296763
> *thx guys, i spent about 12 hours working on it yesterday alone.
> *


damn bro :biggrin: nice work  Im putting down too for st-hyacinthe


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 31 2008, 01:52 PM~10297629
> *damn bro  :biggrin: nice work   Im putting down too for st-hyacinthe
> *


Hell yeah, got major work to finish, need to grind, sand, and paint my other fork bar. took me from late friday till early monday morning to get it all done, with a shit load of breaks in between to let everything set and dry. Damn i love doin shit like this but need a better place to do it all. An alley in the city/underground parking with little to no light is tough to get shit done, but no pain no gain right?  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn you guys are doing great!!!!


----------



## syked1

Joe $$ is here & we are doin a bunch of shit...another long night ahead...im finishing my other fork blade & he is sanding his yellow frame to do some touch-ups on the body work & a re-paint


----------



## lolow

good work guys :thumbsup: keep it up


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 1 2008, 12:13 AM~10303311
> *good work guys  :thumbsup: keep it up
> *


Thx bud


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

how goes it


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2008, 01:57 PM~10298222
> *Hell yeah, got major work to finish, need to grind, sand, and paint my other fork bar. took me from late friday till early monday morning to get it all done, with a shit load of breaks in between to let everything set and dry.  Damn i love doin shit like this but need a better place to do it all. An alley in the city/underground parking with little to no light is tough to get shit done, but no pain no gain right?    :biggrin:
> *


soon in my garage bro... if its happen lol


----------



## DirtyBird2

check out www.shortyfatz.com  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

up up and away


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 1 2008, 02:11 PM~10307454
> *check out www.shortyfatz.com   :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what uppppppppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey hey, me and jo $$ just finished sanding 2 of his frames


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2008, 04:47 AM~10295395
> *Patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:angry:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 3 2008, 02:23 AM~10322892
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


Thx homie, really appreciate it


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

where is everyone hiding at lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2008, 12:24 AM~10322350
> *hey hey, me and jo $$ just finished sanding 2 of his frames
> *


cool keep on pushing himto finish these bikes... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2008, 12:24 AM~10322350
> *hey hey, me and jo $$ just finished sanding 2 of his frames
> *


cool keep on pushing himto finish these bikes... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yeah :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:0


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

hi guys...damn sno is back again


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

any1 want pro audio/DJ/Live show/PA/Disco mobile gear or know anybody who could be interested????? Dave does this kinda shit re-sale at yr place???? I need to clear out some space in my appartment & need money for the rail transport of the car to MTL

local ads-discount on LUX members or friends of LUX:

http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/msg/627835778.html

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=44...47-e6a7fffed1d0

2x Peavey CS-800 power amplifier from the early 1980's  Built Bulletproof and to last, have both been checked out by a pro 2 yrs ago and given a clean bill of health, not used more then 5 hours by my since i got them 2.5 yrs ago and only at low levels in my appartment otherwise the whole place would have fallen down
2x 400 W RMS @ 4 Ohms (stereo)
or
2x 275 W RMS @ 8 Ohms (stereo)
or 800 W RMS @ 8 Ohms (Bridged)
Distortion: Less then 0.05% @ 400 Watts @ 4 Ohms (stereo)
Inputs: XLR & 1/4" Plug 
Speaker Outputs: 1/4" Plug & Binding Post 

2x Metal Horns & High Commpression High Frequency Drivers(tweeters/flutes)
5" x 15" high compression in a wood box of: 
21" wide x 8 3/4" high x 19" Deep with a passive crossover & fuse
probably only about 100W but i use it on my peavey amp at 250W with no problems
8 Ohms
Input: 1/4" Plug

2x Univox PA / Guitar / Live show Speaker - Model # U2048 - (Full range) - Years 1960 or 1970's - Vintage Very very Hard to find pieces now collectors pieces...
4x 12" in each box
250 Watts
8 Ohms
Input: 1/4" Plug

1x Mixer Behringer MX602a 
Ultra-low noise 6-channel, 2-bus mixer 
2 mono input channels with gold plated XLR and line inputs
Ultra-low noise discrete mic preamps with +48 V phantom power 
2 stereo input channels with balanced TRS jacks
3-band EQ on all channels 
Aux Send for external effects and monitoring 
Separate main mix, control room and headphone outputs 

1x Active Electronic Crossover Behringer Super X-Pro CX2310 
Works could always use a check up, clean insides etc
2-Way Stereo/3-Way Mono Frequency Crossover with Seperate Subwoofer Out 
Inputs: Balanced XLR 
Outputs: Balanced XLR 
24 Db / Octave Linkwitz-Riley Filters 
Lighted buttons so you can see them in the dark

All of the wires to make it run: connection wires 1/4" & XLR & Speaker wires: 1/4" & Banana Plug

$1500 or ??

Discount for Lux members & friends of LUX
NDG area of MTL


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 4 2008, 02:02 PM~10334468
> *wasup :wave:
> *


Sup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

Hey every1 whats happening?


----------



## syked1

1st floor please, whats up guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2008, 11:05 AM~10354235
> *1st floor please, whats up guys
> *



sup jason  you miss the show too?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 7 2008, 05:16 PM~10356874
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 7 2008, 01:27 PM~10354858
> *sup jason   you miss the show too?
> *


Yeah i missed the show too, i had family friends come from BC so i showed them around town all weekend. And i needed more time to finish painting & puting together the red bike with the new forks. I also am making a custom seat so need to finish it too. Will be done in the next week or 2, perfect for the next show.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2008, 05:44 PM~10357645
> *Yeah i missed the show too, i had family friends come from BC so i showed them around town all weekend. And i needed more time to finish painting & puting together the red bike with the new forks. I also am making a custom seat so need to finish it too. Will be done in the next week or 2, perfect for the next show.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 7 2008, 03:00 PM~10356239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2008, 05:44 PM~10357645
> *Yeah i missed the show too, i had family friends come from BC so i showed them around town all weekend. And i needed more time to finish painting & puting together the red bike with the new forks. I also am making a custom seat so need to finish it too. Will be done in the next week or 2, perfect for the next show.
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

*What's Really Good LuX BC!! Just Stoppin' In to show some Luv!!   *


----------



## syked1

whats up bro. :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 7 2008, 09:12 PM~10359446
> *What's Really Good LuX BC!! Just Stoppin' In to show some Luv!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup My across the other border family :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup man.... some pics of my bike in the fall after SCP in October. 


































































































have a good evening yall


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 7 2008, 11:27 PM~10360249-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up bro.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just Workin' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 08:49 AM~10362397
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really godd bro..been a minute still!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Apr 8 2008, 04:23 PM~10365330
> *wasup man.... some pics of my bike in the fall after SCP in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*


That's Sweet Homie!


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: thx bud


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## excalibur

looking damn good lux. that blue girls frame is nice as hell.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup LUX


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 11:49 PM~10369343
> *sup LUX
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 9 2008, 12:37 AM~10369213
> *looking damn good lux.  that blue girls frame is nice as hell.
> *


Thx a bunch brotha's, it will be even nicer when all the new custom parts are on it...it will be the birdcage bike from head to toe.


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 9 2008, 04:10 PM~10374226
> *wasup :wave:
> *



sup lolow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2008, 03:16 PM~10373844
> *Thx a bunch brotha's, it will be even nicer when all the new custom parts are on it...it will be the birdcage bike from head to toe.
> *


yeah it will look awsome no doubt...


----------



## abel

whut up guys


----------



## syked1

hey hey :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*Killalowrider your crank is done and will be shipped out tomorrow! *










*Steering wheel, grips and crank all wrapped up in corrision inhibiting paper in case they get wet along the way!* :biggrin: 










*All packed up safely and ready for shipping!! *


----------



## syked1

hell yeah D gets down


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 10 2008, 05:10 PM~10383798
> *Killalowrider your crank is done and will be shipped out tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheel, grips and crank all wrapped up in corrision inhibiting paper in case they get wet along the way! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All packed up safely and ready for shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck man that's tighhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 10 2008, 05:42 PM~10384127-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah D gets down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 10 2008, 07:49 PM~10385330
> *fuck man that's tighhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's just how I do it! :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 10 2008, 05:10 PM~10383798
> *Killalowrider your crank is done and will be shipped out tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheel, grips and crank all wrapped up in corrision inhibiting paper in case they get wet along the way! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All packed up safely and ready for shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good news right there  THANKS AGAIN D-TWIST AKA DARIN :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

it is in the mail today bro


----------



## syked1

I am goin to a shop today to get some shit bent for some parts im working on, then get some tabs welded on...if im lucky & they dont charge me an arm & a leg, i can get my steering, sissy bar & forks done this week. Then autochrome 2005 time


----------



## syked1

got my sissybar almost done just need to drill the holes to mount the seat...pics in a flash

and here she be, this one will go on the blue bike.


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: ttt we go


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 11 2008, 04:45 PM~10392387
> *got my sissybar almost done just need to drill the holes to mount the seat...pics in a flash
> 
> and here she be, this one will go on the blue bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 11 2008, 03:45 PM~10392387
> *got my sissybar almost done just need to drill the holes to mount the seat...pics in a flash
> 
> and here she be, this one will go on the blue bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicee bro  :biggrin: cannt wait to see it today in person


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

shit you guys are coming out with some serious bikes... :0


----------



## syked1

hell yeah...there is no way a V-low street custom should ever win again...thats my motivation is to at least beat one of them dudes and their crappy all store bought ish... of course since we only ever have 2 categories and even that they cant get right... but its all good, i just love being able to do my thing


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 12 2008, 10:06 AM~10397763
> *hell yeah...there is no way a V-low street custom should ever win again...thats my motivation is to at least beat one of them dudes and their crappy all store bought ish... of course since we only ever have 2 categories and even that they cant get right... but its all good, i just love being able to do my thing
> *


exactly man...This year will be a great one and I know our bikes are top notch shit around here... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

good night guys


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

sup...pics of the sissy bar mounted for test fitting




























I might get another one made, with a few adjustments for mounting, and to make the cages equal on both sides, cause right now they are a bit uneven, but it gives it some character hehehehehe.


----------



## syked1

If anyone wants this one it'll be $60 raw. Has mounts for axle or drop-out frame tab mounting.


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Jodoka

sup guys  

Nice parts Joe money and Jason  Bike club will WIN all the trophys this year :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

thx jo, yes sir we will try... yo jo ton frame custom is still for sale?


----------



## abel




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2008, 11:49 AM~10412870
> *thx jo, yes sir we will try... yo jo ton frame custom is still for sale?
> *


yes


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Apr 14 2008, 09:24 PM~10416699
> *yes
> *



sup joe?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 11 2008, 06:43 AM~10388905
> *That's just how I do it! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Apr 14 2008, 09:24 PM~10416699
> *yes
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## staylow

ttt


----------



## syked1

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

a cool event happening on the weekend in montreal...

http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/643557738.html

Montreal Artistic Bicycle Show
Saturday and Sunday, the 19th and 20th of April, Right to Move in solidarity with Cyclo Nord Sud, will be holding Montreal`s first ever Artistic Bicycle Show. There will be bike frame builders from Quebec and Ontario on hand with a sampling of their art, along with other reconditioned bicycles. There will be a sample of classic touring and road bikes reconditioned by Right to Move`s mechanics on sale with all proceeds going to Cyclo Nord Sud. Fresh fruit smoothies from the bike blender, beer, and many other things to see! 

All funds raised at the show will go towards supporting Cyclo Nord Suds efforts to share bicycles with developing nations. 

Go to www.cyclonordsud.org for more info. 

Its time to celebrate the beauty of the bicycle!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2008, 07:37 PM~10424208
> *a cool event happening on the weekend in montreal...
> 
> http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/643557738.html
> 
> Montreal Artistic Bicycle Show
> Saturday and Sunday, the 19th and 20th of April, Right to Move in solidarity with Cyclo Nord Sud, will be holding Montreal`s first ever Artistic Bicycle Show. There will be bike frame builders from Quebec and Ontario on hand with a sampling of their art, along with other reconditioned bicycles. There will be a sample of classic touring and road bikes reconditioned by Right to Move`s mechanics on sale with all proceeds going to Cyclo Nord Sud. Fresh fruit smoothies from the bike blender, beer, and many other things to see!
> 
> All funds raised at the show will go towards supporting Cyclo Nord Suds efforts to share bicycles with developing nations.
> 
> Go to www.cyclonordsud.org for more info.
> 
> Its time to celebrate the beauty of the bicycle!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for the bike club...


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 15 2008, 06:37 AM~10419822
> *sup joe?
> *


Im waiting for tha damn girl :uh: and this weekend i start on the caprice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Apr 15 2008, 08:50 PM~10424797
> *Im waiting for tha damn girl :uh: and this weekend i start on the caprice
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2008, 07:37 PM~10424208
> *a cool event happening on the weekend in montreal...
> 
> http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/643557738.html
> 
> Montreal Artistic Bicycle Show
> Saturday and Sunday, the 19th and 20th of April, Right to Move in solidarity with Cyclo Nord Sud, will be holding Montreal`s first ever Artistic Bicycle Show. There will be bike frame builders from Quebec and Ontario on hand with a sampling of their art, along with other reconditioned bicycles. There will be a sample of classic touring and road bikes reconditioned by Right to Move`s mechanics on sale with all proceeds going to Cyclo Nord Sud. Fresh fruit smoothies from the bike blender, beer, and many other things to see!
> 
> All funds raised at the show will go towards supporting Cyclo Nord Suds efforts to share bicycles with developing nations.
> 
> Go to www.cyclonordsud.org for more info.
> 
> Its time to celebrate the beauty of the bicycle!
> *


are you going? :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 16 2008, 09:08 AM~10428129
> *are you going? :0
> *


no prob not...I just thought it was something different, and they help people in south america/3rd world countries to get bikes from here so they can get around...doing something good for those people who cant afford a bike. And it could be interesting to see these frame builders too


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 16 2008, 11:42 AM~10429377
> *no prob not...I just thought it was something different, and they help people in south america/3rd world countries to get bikes from here so they can get around...doing something good for those people who cant afford a bike. And it could be interesting to see these frame builders too
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night :wave:


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

good morning every1


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 17 2008, 10:08 AM~10437372
> *good morning every1
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 17 2008, 11:47 AM~10437618
> *:wave:
> *


I was at J.S's shop last night with Joe money and i saw the Linc with some clear :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

Justdeez comes thru again with a hot design for mt dragon steering wheel
which one yall like better? 










or


----------



## syked1

New page


----------



## lolow

i like #2 better but they realy look alike anyway :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 18 2008, 12:28 AM~10443168
> *i like #2 better but they realy look alike anyway  :biggrin:
> *


yeah its just the swirls that ended before going into the circle thats all.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 17 2008, 11:57 AM~10438022
> *I was at J.S's shop last night with Joe money and i saw the Linc with some clear  :biggrin:
> *



and? look good or bad? :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 17 2008, 11:28 PM~10443168
> *i like #2 better but they realy look alike anyway  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 18 2008, 10:12 AM~10445391
> *and? look good or bad? :0
> *


It looked good of course :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2008, 11:57 AM~10446427
> *It looked good of course  :biggrin:
> *



cool


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## syked1

hello hello


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2008, 10:40 AM~10452884
> *hello hello
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

it was nice to see you out there tonight Jason...


----------



## syked1

thx dave it was good to see all you guys out there, and by fluke too. :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 20 2008, 01:57 AM~10457591-->
> 
> 
> 
> it was nice to see you out there tonight Jason...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Apr 20 2008, 03:06 AM~10457786
> *thx dave it was good to see all you guys out there, and by fluke too.  :biggrin:
> *



where? :0


----------



## syked1

downtown homie, limo stand at like 11pm actually more like midnight


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2008, 02:36 PM~10459846
> *downtown homie, limo stand at like 11pm actually more like midnight
> *



ok...


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2008, 03:36 PM~10459846
> *downtown homie, limo stand at like 11pm actually more like midnight
> *


j'étais la


----------



## syked1

yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen

Sup Hoomiiiiies  :biggrin: :0


----------



## syked1

whats goin on bro


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2008, 02:36 PM~10459846
> *downtown homie, limo stand at like 11pm actually more like midnight
> *


 :0 :0 damn jvais me depecher a me faire un bike alors :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

you better get a bike finished soon so we can ride bro lol


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2008, 02:34 PM~10476699
> *you better get a bike finished soon so we can ride bro lol
> *


ya but I'm working all the time :0


----------



## killa lowrider

time for some pictures :biggrin: 
first daily ride of the year  I had alot of great time in the snow with this one  

take off all the part for a new paint job

primer

another trike kit for me  

second daily ride :biggrin: 

more picture comming soon :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

mr jo money sup man hey i kno that place lol


----------



## abel

whut up guys


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## mistargreen

Hey I know that blue bike :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hehehehe it wont be blue for long wassup


----------



## mistargreen

This frame was on my old bike :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

suppp bike club  I just finish the installation of my subwoofer in my lincoln today  now working on the bike :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Apr 24 2008, 12:59 PM~10492881
> *suppp bike club   I just finish the installation of my subwoofer in my lincoln today   now working on the bike  :cheesy:
> *


now my time to tweak it and get it set up nice. :biggrin: Also did some work on a seat im redoing today. Then got hit up by Justdeez with another email of goodies, more autocads :biggrin: :biggrin:   

Steering final copy:









Custom lower crown:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 24 2008, 07:35 PM~10496082
> *now my time to tweak it and get it set up nice.  :biggrin:  Also did some work on a seat im redoing today. Then got hit up by Justdeez with another email of goodies, more autocads  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Steering final copy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom lower crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fawkkkkkkkkkkkkkk that's crazy Jason... :0


----------



## syked1

thx Dave, i got lots of motivation from you guys cars, and well reppin Lux canada to the fullest


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2008, 12:26 AM~10498777
> *thx Dave, i got lots of motivation from you guys cars, and well reppin Lux canada to the fullest
> *


right on man...Looks like your bike is gonna be crazy man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 25 2008, 12:16 AM~10498062
> *fawkkkkkkkkkkkkkk that's crazy Jason... :0
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 25 2008, 01:34 AM~10498849
> *right on man...Looks like your bike is gonna be crazy man!!!!!!!!!
> *


thx hope so, im trying to get them asap so i can save up to get the engraving & plating for them for next summer, and get a frame idea going, while also finishing my blue bike which is almost done, just needs a few touches & the parts chromed. I got big ideas for that dragon one beyond all the laser cut work. it will probably end up being a trike for certain reasons if things go well.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2008, 08:38 PM~10504712
> *thx hope so, im trying to get them asap so i can save up to get the engraving & plating for them for next summer, and get a frame idea going, while also finishing my blue bike which is almost done, just needs a few touches & the parts chromed.  I got big ideas for that dragon one beyond all the laser cut work. it will probably end up being a trike for certain reasons if things go well.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup guys, nice meeting tonight.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

a couple of pics of our meeting tonight...  Could not get everybody in the picture though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2008, 10:48 PM~10511578
> *sup guys, nice meeting tonight.
> *


yeah it was nice...Always nice to see everybody motivated... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## excalibur

wazzup guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 26 2008, 11:49 PM~10511953
> *wazzup guys!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

mornin fawkers, goin for a small ride today since we couldnt go last night. Me & Jeff are going to cruise downtown for a couple hours.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2008, 11:00 AM~10513562
> *mornin fawkers, goin for a small ride today since we couldnt go last night. Me & Jeff are going to cruise downtown for a couple hours.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some pics of Manny's bike...It is the Thor theme bike all cleared...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2008, 06:53 PM~10516171
> *Some pics of Manny's bike...It is the Thor theme bike all cleared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

St-Louis chapter's bikes...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

Hmmmm did they glue on comix to make the graffix?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2008, 09:15 PM~10516811
> *Hmmmm did they glue on comix to make the graffix?
> *


don't know how they did it but I seen it in person and it's just like paint...You don't feel anything and it is very well done...


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: really cool idea


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2008, 10:31 PM~10516919
> *don't know how they did it but I seen it in person and it's just like paint...You don't feel anything and it is very well done...
> *


doh !! i guess that why clear coats are for :biggrin: *noob* :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 28 2008, 01:09 AM~10518930
> *doh !! i guess that why clear coats are for  :biggrin: noob  :biggrin:
> *


bah!!!! :uh: this is what comes to mind when I think about you... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 28 2008, 03:18 PM~10522830
> *hehehehe  :biggrin:
> *


sup Jason... :biggrin:


----------



## mrnolimit304

ya Canada :wave:


----------



## excalibur

wassup family. anything new?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 28 2008, 09:26 PM~10526521
> *wassup family. anything new?
> *


building bikes and getting ready to hit the streets and shows... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hey dave, sup guys...

The San jose Lux clan & Cutty's family are raffling off his red bike with airbag on it. All proceeds goto charity, come support them to help others with heart diseases. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=406925&st=0


----------



## syked1

10$ a tix for the chance to have his bike and all proceeds to the American Heart association. Help Cutty's family help others in need. i did my part and coughed up a $20 to help them out. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2008, 12:30 AM~10528666
> *hey dave, sup guys...
> 
> The San jose Lux clan & Cutty's family are raffling off his red bike with airbag on it. All proceeds goto charity, come support them to help others with heart diseases.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=406925&st=0
> *


----------



## syked1

yo dave is it true autochrome is closing? Should i go get quotes from M&M in VSL if i wait a bit longer to get my shit done?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2008, 01:25 PM~10531853
> *yo dave is it true autochrome is closing? Should i go get quotes from M&M in VSL if i wait a bit longer to get my shit done?
> *


yeah they are closing bro...come see me at the pawn shop so we can go see them together and get better prices...


----------



## syked1

hell yeah, for sure, easy publicity for them


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2008, 03:25 PM~10532889
> *hell yeah, for sure, easy publicity for them
> *


----------



## syked1

back ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey guys whats up.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow+May 1 2008, 11:25 AM~10550845-->
> 
> 
> 
> wasup :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@May 1 2008, 12:08 PM~10551215
> *hey guys whats up.
> *


sup guys... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

hey guys back up we go.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2008, 11:21 PM~10564084
> *
> *


 :uh: Bah !!!


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 3 2008, 02:06 AM~10565229
> *:uh: Bah !!!
> *


Yeah those 3 letters sumarize you perfectly... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hehehe whats up fella's :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 3 2008, 03:10 PM~10567313
> *wasup :wave:
> *


bah... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 3 2008, 04:43 PM~10567437
> *bah... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## syked1

back to page 1


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 4 2008, 12:58 PM~10571981
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


bah=lolow :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hehehehe, mornin guys... i went to a shop today to get another b-cage sissybar made up cause i had to change the mount and a few other things on the other one, and to make it cleaner welds for plating. should have it by next week.


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2008, 10:32 AM~10578174
> *hehehehe, mornin guys... i went to a shop today to get another b-cage sissybar made up cause i had to change the mount and a few other things on the other one, and to make it cleaner welds for plating. should have it by next week.
> *


----------



## syked1

yup yup, also rode yest. over 20 KM on my lowlow from NDG to old port then along the lachine canal back to angrignon exit of the 20 and up the St- jacques hill back into NDG


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 6 2008, 11:44 AM~10588258
> *yup yup, also rode yest. over 20 KM on my lowlow from NDG to old port then along the lachine canal back to angrignon exit of the 20 and up the St- jacques hill back into NDG
> *


damn bro , I want a bike to ride this weekend or next one :0


----------



## killa lowrider

SUP BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yo big jo, get a bike going man we have rides rides rides to do


----------



## syked1

put on another 10 KM or so today, fuk its nice out. On the flip side im finally starting my welding/fitting course on may 12th yeah been waiting since January :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C




----------



## syked1

whats up fella's :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 7 2008, 02:52 AM~10596580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 6 2008, 04:43 PM~10591038
> *put on another 10 KM or so today, fuk its nice out. On the flip side im finally starting my welding/fitting course on may 12th yeah been waiting since January  :biggrin:
> *


damn finaly the school begin for you that some good news bro :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 8 2008, 12:51 PM~10607709
> *damn finaly the school begin for you that some good news bro  :biggrin:
> *


yup it has been 5 months i wait


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

good morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 9 2008, 04:22 PM~10618372
> *
> *


wuz up dave


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 06:23 PM~10618379
> *wuz up dave
> *


Whats up big D.


----------



## syked1

Some shit ive been working on for a few weeks now. 2 pan seat totally restoring it. had to primer both halves, and decided to paint the top half that will be covered in fabric. The bottom half will be painted red also to go with the forks i repainted for my red bike. 


















































Also put an old gold conti kit ive had laying around on my daily rider.










Got a cheap used 16" wheel at a recycler and stripped it to the hub and rim. Going to paint the rim blue for my daily ride's conti kit.


















Fabric for seat above


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

yo dave in post yr rides under montreal-quebec riders, is that yr bomb behind 645 gordon? i lived in that building in the appart. in the back there where those windows are, what a blast.


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 10 2008, 01:27 AM~10621716
> *yo dave in post yr rides under montreal-quebec riders, is that yr bomb behind 645 gordon? i lived in that building in the appart. in the back there where those windows are, what a blast.
> *


Yes it is...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 05:23 PM~10618379
> *wuz up dave
> *


sup D...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 10 2008, 03:19 PM~10623596
> *Yes it is...
> *


Crazy shit, you park it there?


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2008, 02:12 AM~10626953
> *Crazy shit, you park it there?
> *


Not really, I just went there to see a friend and I took some pics while waiting for him...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 10 2008, 01:19 PM~10623599
> *sup D...
> *


nm getting ready to go to bed for a couple hours


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

damn olmost on page 3 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

shit i been slackin off lol wasup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2008, 03:41 PM~10636717
> *shit i been slackin off lol wasup guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey fella's i was supposed to go get my birdcage sissybar today from the shop, but i didnt have the time, ill go get it on thursday.


----------



## syked1

ttt back to page 1


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

photo shoot with Skunk Magazine on sunday...They wanted Jeff to be there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

nice shit sweet


----------



## abel




----------



## killa lowrider

:0 :0 fucking sick!!! loll jeff look like a real gangsta lolll :biggrin: soooo I'm back in my project, my job take all my time before because I was working the night but now Im working the morning so I got all the night to put work on all my damn bike sooo watch out mtl street  :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

some picture about what I will do really soon , I want to get that bike complete for begin of June , I got all the part, paint with pearl , few work on and its ready for big ride in Montreal down town :biggrin: picture about the color and my lover seat and the seat :biggrin: more to come this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

alright sweet we miss you bro :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10654248
> *some picture about what I will do really soon , I want to get that bike complete for begin of June , I got all the part, paint with pearl , few work on and its ready for big ride in Montreal down town  :biggrin: picture about the color and my lover seat and the seat  :biggrin: more to come this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

tt home boys...Cutty is in the New LRM magazine issue. RIP homie. Got pics of my sissybar comin too after i eat


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

fuk yeah Lux's 2nd annual BBQ bash

Newly made sissybar:




































Super clean, looks tight. Gotta say big ups to Bruno @ NDG Fer Ornamental in Ville-St-Laurent (950 Rue McCaffrey, VILLE ST-LAURENT, Tel: 514-331-0989 - www.ndgjab.com ) for hooking up the new sissybar work. Guys he is a super cool really nice guy & if you want something done they are a great shop.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2008, 08:20 PM~10665238
> *fuk yeah Lux's 2nd annual BBQ bash
> 
> Newly made sissybar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super clean, looks tight. Gotta say big ups to Bruno @ NDG Fer Ornamental in Ville-St-Laurent (950 Rue McCaffrey, VILLE ST-LAURENT, Tel: 514-331-0989 - www.ndgjab.com ) for hooking up the new sissybar work. Guys he is a super cool really nice guy & if you want something done they are a great shop.
> *


shit that looks nice Jason...


----------



## syked1

thx dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2008, 10:01 PM~10666132
> *thx dave
> *


are you gonna get that plated?


----------



## syked1

yeah damn right and my D-twist handlebars


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2008, 10:28 PM~10666307
> *yeah damn right and my D-twist handlebars
> *


----------



## syked1

also have a friend that will maybe make me a 1 of a kind shhhhh ! no one look ... blown glass lens for my bike tail lights if its not too hard, he is workin on it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2008, 10:56 PM~10666543
> *also have a friend that will maybe make me a 1 of a kind shhhhh ! no one look ... blown glass lens for my bike tail lights if its not too hard, he is workin on it
> *


damn Jason your bike is gonna kick ass brother...Can't wait to see that baby coming out...


----------



## syked1

yup its goin to rock, i cant wait. as long as i can get my broke ass to Plating soon is goin to be well worth it. but i got a trip to BC and shit so gonna be tight for the BBQ


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2008, 11:25 PM~10666785
> *yup its goin to rock, i cant wait. as long as i can get my broke ass to Plating soon is goin to be well worth it. but i got a trip to BC and shit so gonna be tight for the BBQ
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

also got my birdcage steering i got from Darren-str8 clownin that im adding a piece to to change it up a bit.


----------



## syked1

Before as i got it:










Then i am goin to add this to the centre just need to get it welded in:



















then we will even closer to completion :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2008, 11:56 PM~10666543
> *also have a friend that will maybe make me a 1 of a kind shhhhh ! no one look ... blown glass lens for my bike tail lights if its not too hard, he is workin on it
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2008, 09:47 AM~10669558
> *Before as i got it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i am goin to add this to the centre just need to get it welded in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we will even closer to completion  :biggrin:
> *


damn your bike is gonna be straight up crazy Jason...


----------



## syked1

thx bro its all goin on the blue one there from SCP all birdcage parts in the end when ill be done with d-twist handlebars, the b-cage steering, b-cage sissybar, custom double b-cage forks and double caged fork support bars, custom 6x b-cage conti kit. still have to make the forks, fork bars, and continental kit then ill really be done.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2008, 10:16 AM~10669695
> *thx bro its all goin on the blue one there from SCP all birdcage parts in the end when ill be done
> *


when doyou think it's gonna be ready?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 15 2008, 07:20 PM~10665236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2008, 11:19 AM~10669709
> *when do you think it's gonna be ready?
> *


well you've seen most of those parts are ready to chrome, so its a matter of getting a quote & seeing how much i gots to save up, but ASAP is the plan.


----------



## lolow

wow :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 16 2008, 12:58 PM~10670302
> *wow :0
> *


thx lolow :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2008, 10:24 AM~10669739
> *well you've seen most of those parts are ready to chrome, so its a matter of getting a quote & seeing how much i gots to save up, but ASAP is the plan.
> *


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2008, 10:21 AM~10669721
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup David...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

too bad it was ugly it i was hopeing to go ride :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2008, 08:47 AM~10669558
> *Before as i got it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i am goin to add this to the centre just need to get it welded in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we will even closer to completion  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: had to change it up a bit & make it my own


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2008, 09:27 AM~10680113
> *:biggrin: had to change it up a bit & make it my own
> *


you going to paint them or chrome?


----------



## syked1

chrome obviously :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2008, 10:06 AM~10680221
> *chrome obviously  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2008, 11:06 AM~10680221
> *chrome obviously  :biggrin:
> *


only way bro  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yes sir


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 17 2008, 11:26 PM~10678839
> *too bad it was ugly it i was hopeing to go ride  :0  :biggrin:
> *


weather sucks this weekend...


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2008, 02:06 PM~10680658
> *weather sucks this weekend...
> *


x2


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2008, 02:06 PM~10680658
> *weather sucks this weekend...
> *


Yup me and joe money went riding to beaver lake to hang out for a bit


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2008, 11:06 AM~10680221
> *chrome obviously  :biggrin:
> *


some quality Canadian chrome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2008, 05:54 PM~10681857
> *Yup me and joe money went riding to beaver lake to hang out for a bit
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 18 2008, 06:03 PM~10681890
> *some quality Canadian chrome!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2008, 08:14 PM~10682160
> *yes sir... :biggrin:
> *


yup you know it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2008, 07:16 PM~10682166
> *yup you know it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good night dave


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

I SAID GOOD NIGHT MR. DIAZ :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist+May 18 2008, 06:03 PM~10681890-->
> 
> 
> 
> some quality Canadian chrome!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 07:14 PM~10682160
> *yes sir... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 07:16 PM~10682166
> *yup you know it :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 19 2008, 01:00 AM~10684385
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## syked1

morning y'all :biggrin: shitty ass out today


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 19 2008, 03:31 PM~10687615
> *wasup :wave: :cheesy:
> *


wasup wasup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 19 2008, 08:49 PM~10690687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool I like the pinstriping!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## syked1

sup guys...goto try 4 different welding techniques today at school ... stick, MIG, TIG, and flux core was a riot and the day passed so quick


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 20 2008, 03:03 PM~10696755
> *sup guys...goto try 4 different welding techniques today at school ... stick, MIG, TIG, and flux core was a riot and the day passed so quick
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2008, 01:13 AM~10701840
> *
> *


sup David...


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:  whats up brotha's


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 21 2008, 02:53 PM~10705009
> *:biggrin:    whats up brotha's
> *


sup Jason...How's school going?


----------



## syked1

going well only like 14 months to go lol its a full DEP course in Welding / Fitting so it will be good stuff. learning SMAW-Stick right now and tomorrow we start to learn to do oxy cutting


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 22 2008, 04:15 PM~10713888
> *going well only like 14 months to go lol its a full DEP course in Welding / Fitting so it will be good stuff. learning SMAW-Stick right now and tomorrow we start to learn to do oxy cutting
> *


----------



## syked1

hehehhe there is also a $250,000 laser cutting machine in the Tolerie/sheetmetal section :0 :biggrin: so i may just have to ask them to have them cut me some goodies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 22 2008, 09:53 PM~10716315
> *hehehhe there is also a $250,000 laser cutting machine in the Tolerie/sheetmetal section  :0  :biggrin:  so i may just have to ask them to have them cut me some goodies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

i checked and its a low power machine 1/8" is about max cause its only a 1500W machine mostly for sheetmetal not thicker stuff. But i asked them to quote me some shit cut so ill see how it goes.


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 23 2008, 07:39 PM~10723131
> *i checked and its a low power machine 1/8" is about max cause its only a 1500W machine mostly for sheetmetal not thicker stuff. But i asked them to quote me some shit cut so ill see how it goes.
> *


good stuff there Jason...Let's see what happens with that...


----------



## syked1

yup then ill have my extended crown & steering wheel ultra cheap... sup joe i see you down there lol :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 24 2008, 10:04 AM~10726921
> *yup then ill have my extended crown & steering wheel ultra cheap... sup joe i see you down there lol :biggrin:
> *


SUP SUP BRO :biggrin:  down for a ride tonight :cheesy: ? math cheveu long its comming for the night maybe we can do something before :0


----------



## syked1

maybe :0


----------



## pmdogg

yo jason tu veut devenir soudeur?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@May 24 2008, 11:48 AM~10727082
> *yo jason tu veut devenir soudeur?
> *


Yup, au moin etre capable de le souder, jamais fait avant fak cest pour ca jai pris ce cour la pis le gouv me payer pour aller parce que chus sur chomage


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 24 2008, 10:04 AM~10726921
> *yup then ill have my extended crown & steering wheel ultra cheap... sup joe i see you down there lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 24 2008, 12:50 PM~10727318-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-91PurplePeopleEater_@May 24 2008, 12:52 PM~10727326
> *
> *



morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

You guys coming to the cruise tonight? Limo stand at 8h00...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :angry:


----------



## syked1

good ride tonight guys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2008, 01:36 AM~10731676
> *good ride tonight guys  :biggrin:
> *


yeah for real Jason...It was fun...I will post pics later today... :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 24 2008, 11:50 AM~10727089
> *Yup, au moin etre capable de le souder, jamais fait avant fak cest pour ca jai pris ce cour la pis le gouv me payer pour aller parce que chus sur chomage
> *


cool moi je suis soudeur monteur assambleur pi ces un métier tres relax et quand même asser payant


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@May 25 2008, 10:14 AM~10732453
> *cool moi je suis soudeur monteur assambleur pi ces un métier tres relax et quand même asser payant
> *


Cool cest bon a savoir surtout de kelk1 dans metier. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

pics of that cruise last night...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

nice shit good to see a bunch of guys out last night, dave ill be in touch for the chroming, may have to do it piece by piece


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2008, 06:11 PM~10734439
> *nice shit good to see a bunch of guys out last night, dave ill be in touch for the chroming, may have to do it piece by piece
> *


yeah sure Jason...Just let me know when you are ready bro...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 25 2008, 07:13 PM~10734446
> *yeah sure Jason...Just let me know when you are ready bro...
> *


I have my d-twist handlebars that can be done now, just need a quote so i can be ready. And i have a little bit of welding to do to finish my seat post & steering wheel, and a bit of grinding to finish my sissybar.


----------



## syked1

Unfortunatly it may have to wait till after the BBQ cause im goin to BC last 2 weeks of July & its goin to cost me a grip, ill be back thurs. or friday be4 the BBQ.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2008, 06:15 PM~10734458
> *I have my d-twist handlebars that can be done now, just need a quote so i can be ready. And i have a little bit of welding to do to finish my seat post & steering wheel, and a bit of grinding to finish my sissybar.
> *


right on man, we'll do one piece at a time...That is gonna be a bad ass bike but you know it takes time to build those... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2008, 06:17 PM~10734471
> *Unfortunatly it may have to wait till after the BBQ cause im goin to BC last 2 weeks of July & its goin to cost me a grip, ill be back thurs. or friday be4 the BBQ.
> *


As long as you make it with some bike at the BBQ, that's what counts... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 25 2008, 07:21 PM~10734485
> *As long as you make it with some bike at the BBQ, that's what counts... :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah ill have something for sure...my red bike is pretyy much ready to go


----------



## syked1

this with a different seat:

Top seat pan where the fabric will go:









Bottom seat pan where it attaches to bike will be painted like forks:









Fabric:









and painted sissybar to match the forks

Forks-Cherry Red & Banner Red W/Rainbow micro-flake painted by me:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2008, 06:52 PM~10734609
> *Oh yeah ill have something for sure...my red bike is pretyy much ready to go
> *


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

hi guys


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

like they say in tha south, what it do homies :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2008, 03:01 PM~10746791
> *like they say in tha south, what it do homies  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys, :0


----------



## syked1

good night guys


----------



## lolow

good night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 28 2008, 01:58 PM~10754636
> *whats up guys,  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 28 2008, 12:53 PM~10754112
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


lolow the ghost aka bah :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## syked1

heheheheheh, yo dave i have next wednesday off, maybe i can bring my d twist handlebars to you to bring to MM for a quote?


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 29 2008, 12:58 PM~10762566
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


bah


----------



## killa lowrider

:biggrin: sup family , some picture of what I'm building now  only need paint maybe more part


----------



## syked1

cool my brotha, im goin wednesday since i have no school to finish welding my seat post, steering, and hopefully get my forks & bars made up.


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 30 2008, 02:51 PM~10772015
> *cool my brotha, im goin wednesday since i have no school to finish welding my seat post, steering, and hopefully get my forks & bars made up.
> *


keep your good work bro  :biggrin: I will be ready for car fever with this bike maybe 2 mores :0


----------



## syked1

yup, probably no plating till after the BBQ though


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 30 2008, 12:29 PM~10771438
> *:biggrin:  sup family , some picture of what I'm building now   only need paint maybe more part
> 
> 
> *


put fenders on it and a chainguard!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 25 2008, 05:23 PM~10734493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that girl so tall! haha I like her :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 30 2008, 01:29 PM~10771438
> *:biggrin:  sup family , some picture of what I'm building now   only need paint maybe more part
> 
> 
> *


I like it JM... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 31 2008, 02:08 AM~10776510
> *wasup :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

pics of our meeting on saturday night...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I want to congradulate Antwoine on here for his 2 page newspaper article about his bike and the club over here...


----------



## syked1

cool ata boy twan :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 2 2008, 04:08 PM~10781015
> *cool ata boy twan  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

whut up guys


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## lolow

:uh: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## abel

sup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 3 2008, 03:14 PM~10788742
> *wasup wasup
> *


dropped your handle bar to the plater today...


----------



## syked1

i heard damn gonna cost a grip lol, but will shine like hell


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: t t t


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 4 2008, 09:54 PM~10801019
> *i heard damn gonna cost a grip lol, but will shine like hell
> *


mine cost 125$ with my d-twist sprocket and my handlebar got bird cage on :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 5 2008, 10:14 AM~10804062
> *mine cost 125$ with my d-twist sprocket and my handlebar got bird cage on  :0  :0  :0
> *


damn that's cheap but right now we are starting all over again with a new chrome shop so the prices are not that great for now...  But they do awsome chrome though and the turn around is really good...


----------



## abel

sup guys


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 5 2008, 11:14 AM~10804062
> *mine cost 125$ with my d-twist sprocket and my handlebar got bird cage on  :0  :0  :0
> *


Mine will be double that with no sproket or birdcage, but will be good quality though ive seen them around for a few years so they do know what they are doing :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

how long did they say it will take dave? Need to collect some scrilla from now till then


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 5 2008, 11:28 AM~10804140
> *damn that's cheap but right now we are starting all over again with a new chrome shop so the prices are not that great for now...  But they do awsome chrome though and the turn around is really good...
> *


who is it now ??? :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 6 2008, 01:35 AM~10810849
> *who is it now ??? :dunno:
> *


MM plating


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## syked1

sup :biggrin: went to julep & saw Cedrik & jo money last night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10815738
> *sup :biggrin: went to julep & saw Cedrik & jo money last night
> *


damn that's nice...Get ready for that big ride tomorrow...


----------



## syked1

i just hope it stays nice enough


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 6 2008, 08:38 PM~10815825
> *i just hope it stays nice enough
> *


yeah me too...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2008, 10:21 AM~10818188
> *hey guys
> *


big ride tooooooonight!!!!


----------



## syked1

fuck yeah im off to meet jeff soon


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

sup guys, good to see all the riders out last night :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

good afternoon boys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2008, 07:18 PM~10824898
> *sup guys, good to see all the riders out last night  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## syked1

afternoon fellers :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

howdie
:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 11 2008, 04:46 PM~10847945
> *howdie
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

pics coming of my finished painted fork bar & probably the seat too in a bit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 12 2008, 03:15 PM~10855956
> *pics coming of my finished painted fork bar & probably the seat too in a bit :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 13 2008, 03:04 AM~10860910
> *t t t
> *


Didnt get pics last night will try to get them tonight


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10866052
> *Didnt get pics last night will try to get them tonight
> *


yeah put them up Jason...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2008, 09:56 PM~10866199
> *yeah put them up Jason...
> *


Didnt get to it last night, as had a long tiring week of school & preping for carfever. So today im finishing up & will have pics for sure


----------



## lolow

:uh: come on :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

bah 
































lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2008, 10:00 AM~10868322
> *Didnt get to it last night, as had a long tiring week of school & preping for carfever. So today im finishing up & will have pics for sure
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2008, 03:05 PM~10869562
> *bah
> lol
> *


hahaha that's the first thing that comes to mind when you think of lolow... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

i couldnt resist :biggrin:  pics comin soon


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2008, 05:24 PM~10869867
> *hahaha that's the first thing that comes to mind when you think of lolow... :biggrin:
> *


go finish you caddy ....fool :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

well i couldnt finish my seat pan in time...It needed an extra wetsand to smooth it out, that and i ran out of flake & clear.

pics of fork bar finished:


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

[/quote]


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 16 2008, 03:33 PM~10877377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, i like the new paint on this


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 16 2008, 02:41 PM~10881566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IVE NEVER SEEN SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT ITS TIGHT


----------



## syked1

wasup homies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 17 2008, 01:06 PM~10888597
> *IVE NEVER SEEN SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT ITS TIGHT
> *


Yeah it is the Thorr theme bike and it's not all done yet but it is really well done...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## Atom Roberts

you folks up in canada are doin BIG THANGS, it always nice to see very high end stuff outside the states. Keep doin what your doin!


----------



## lolow

:uh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 18 2008, 02:54 PM~10898318
> *sup guys
> *


your handle bars are plated and ready Jason...Get with me so we can go pick them up...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## syked1

hey guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 19 2008, 02:50 PM~10906583
> *hey guys
> *


your handle bars are plated and ready Jason...Get with me so we can go pick them up...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2008, 06:11 PM~10907608
> *your handle bars are plated and ready Jason...Get with me so we can go pick them up...
> *


Ok itll have to be tuesday or after tuesday, but i have school till 3PM in lasalle at the Cegep, maybe we can meet after school one day and head there?


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 19 2008, 05:53 PM~10907975
> *Ok itll have to be tuesday or after tuesday, but i have school till 3PM in lasalle at the Cegep, maybe we can meet after school one day and head there?
> *


yeah that would be tight bro...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2008, 11:08 PM~10909826
> *yeah that would be tight bro...
> *


Ok kool, my cell# is 805-6388 house: 369-6170


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 18 2008, 07:44 PM~10900930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you know me!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 20 2008, 08:09 AM~10911976
> *you know me!
> *



do you it her too? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2008, 05:42 AM~10911679
> *Ok kool, my cell# is 805-6388 house: 369-6170
> *


----------



## abel




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 20 2008, 07:39 AM~10912062
> *do you it her too? :0
> *



I wish bro!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

guys I'll came out soon with some strong stuff


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

wasup guys, i helped Jeff put his new continental kit & sissybars today on D-Ice, looks nice as hell, look out scrape


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2008, 12:40 AM~10922931
> *wasup guys, i helped Jeff put his new continental kit & sissybars today on D-Ice, looks nice as hell, look out scrape
> *


right on Jason...I picked up your handle bars fromthe plater and I paid for it...Now you owe me the cash...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 20 2008, 10:21 PM~10917262
> *guys I'll came out soon with some strong stuff
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2008, 01:57 AM~10923033
> *right on Jason...I picked up your handle bars fromthe plater and I paid for it...Now you owe me the cash...
> *


Alright, how many Peavey Cs-800's power amps will that be? lol jokin


----------



## syked1

wednesday after school ill come by the store, around 3:30 pm


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2008, 02:02 AM~10923429
> *wednesday after school ill come by the store, around 3:30 pm
> *


I'll be here bro...chrome is looking real nice!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2008, 02:01 AM~10923424
> *Alright, how many Peavey Cs-800's power amps will that be? lol jokin
> *


Just bring the 250$... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2008, 12:57 AM~10923033
> *right on Jason...I picked up your handle bars fromthe plater and I paid for it...Now you owe me the cash...
> *



hno: hno: hno: run jason ruuuuuuuuuuuun :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2008, 03:25 AM~10923528
> *Just bring the 250$... :biggrin:
> *


no sweat dave wednesday 330 i should be at the pawn shop, ill be comin from angrignon metro


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 22 2008, 10:55 AM~10924246
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  run jason ruuuuuuuuuuuun :biggrin:
> *


Shit now im really goin to have to skip town lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10924564
> *no sweat dave wednesday 330 i should be at the pawn shop, ill be comin from angrignon metro
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2008, 11:36 AM~10924574
> *Shit now im really goin to have to skip town lol
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2008, 11:36 AM~10924574
> *Shit now im really goin to have to skip town lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

no im just playin around. But cant wait to see them on wednesday. Cant wait to go to BC either for 2 weeks. Ill prob. hit up the Lux homies there and chill with them 1 night too.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2008, 05:29 PM~10926541
> *no im just playin around. But cant wait to see them on wednesday. Cant wait to go to BC either for 2 weeks. Ill prob. hit up the Lux homies there and chill with them 1 night too.
> *


right on Jason...These guys are from Surrey BC I think...


----------



## syked1

yeah which is only like 10 mins away on the freeway. the next city over from my folks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2008, 06:39 PM~10926961
> *yeah which is only like 10 mins away on the freeway. the next city over from my folks
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

whats up boys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2008, 03:03 PM~10932978
> *whats up boys  :biggrin:
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## lolow

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

6500$
full frame wrap 4 chrome pump 14'' en arierre 8'' en avant 72 spoke 14's dayton(real not china wheels)350 5.7
link for picture and build up info
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=397932&hl=

http://www.lowriderquebec.com/forum/album.php?user_id=25
pm moi merci
criss de deal a ce prix la Wink


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LuxuriouSMontreaL, syked1

sup Jason...


----------



## syked1

hey hey, just trying to get my hustle on. Sold an adult trike to a family in need with a special needs teen/adult last night. Got 1 left and an old cruiser to dump & ill have my storage locker back to put some of my other shit in my room down there. Im comin to see you tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

got my handle bars from Dave today, MM did a sweet job on them. 

pics in a flash loadin them up to photobuket


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2008, 09:49 PM~10943955
> *got my handle bars from Dave today, MM did a sweet job on them.
> 
> pics in a flash loadin them up to photobuket
> *


cool Jason...It was nice talking to you today as always...Now post some pics bro!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

thx dave same here, as promised:

raw:









Chromed:


----------



## lolow

:uh: it looks like they do a good job


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

nice pics Jason...It's looking real nice man...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 25 2008, 01:40 AM~10945522
> *nice pics Jason...It's looking real nice man...
> *


Hell yeah, cant wait to get it on the bike, needs a new stem to hold it tho


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2008, 09:40 AM~10946866
> *Hell yeah, cant wait to get it on the bike, needs a new stem to hold it tho
> *


Yeah all those custom triple plated parts are gonna make that bike look real nice!!!


----------



## syked1

damn right :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

i got my steering wheel welded


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2008, 04:13 PM~10949758
> *i got my steering wheel welded
> *


ready for chrome?


----------



## pmdogg

5500$
full frame wrap 4 chrome pump 14'' en arierre 8'' en avant 72 spoke 14's dayton(real not china wheels)350 5.7
link for picture and build up info

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=397932&hl=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=t83lLgslC4k

http://www.lowriderquebec.com/forum/album.php?user_id=25

pm moi merci


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 25 2008, 06:57 PM~10950483
> *ready for chrome?
> *


naw im goin to wait till i get back from BC :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

birdcage is tacked in will be welded fully around so you dont see the ends.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2008, 07:57 PM~10951232
> *birdcage is tacked in will be welded fully around so you dont see the ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's bad ass brother...


----------



## syked1

thx dave :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

sup sup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2008, 02:27 PM~10956666
> *sup sup
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2008, 07:57 PM~10951232
> *birdcage is tacked in will be welded fully around so you dont see the ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow!!! who did the job? :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

i bought the steering from Str8-Clownin and i had some1 weld the middle piece on to change it up a bit.


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2008, 12:41 AM~10968006
> *i bought the steering from Str8-Clownin and i had some1 weld the middle piece on to change it up a bit.
> *


but you weld the piece yourself?!?  fucking crazy chrome on your handlebar bro


----------



## PurpleLicious

yo joe I freaking need my wheels!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 28 2008, 04:44 AM~10968567
> *but you weld the piece yourself?!?   fucking crazy chrome on your handlebar bro
> *


no I paid some1 in Point St-Charles (a professionel) to weld it so it looks cleaner then if i did it. i could have done it if i did it with SMAW or "stick", but mig / tig are cleaner.


----------



## syked1

any 1 have a regular boys street frame w/cranks to sell me cheap-either "Lowrider" or CCM -mustang / Rapido / Leader? cheap ass, even if it needs paint, but needs to be a 20" boys frame prefer w/ crank


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2008, 12:32 PM~10969562
> *no I paid some1 in Point St-Charles (a professionel) to weld it so it looks cleaner then if i did it. i could have done it if i did it with SMAW or "stick", but mig / tig are cleaner.
> *


*putting it down for the 514LuX*


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## lolow

sup lopette :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 29 2008, 01:26 PM~10974356
> *sup lopette :wave:  :cheesy:
> *



nothing much man working on the bbq


----------



## Dee Luxe

That's nice syked :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 29 2008, 02:59 PM~10974472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice syked  :cheesy:
> *


Thx bro i appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 29 2008, 02:57 PM~10974465
> *nothing much man working on the bbq
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

a lil post carfever photo before putting the bike away


----------



## syked1

what yall think about something like this for my fork?


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2008, 10:51 PM~10977146
> *a lil post carfever photo before putting the bike away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice picture broo


----------



## syked1

hey jo sup man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2008, 10:56 PM~10977195
> *what yall think about something like this for my fork?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



d twist with birdcage?


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 30 2008, 09:37 AM~10979139
> *d twist with birdcage?
> *


birdcage yes, but no d twist just twist - i mean the shape i want to make it different not just curved or 1 single bend


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2008, 03:57 PM~10982199
> *birdcage yes, but no d twist just twist - i mean the shape i want to make it different not just curved or 1 single bend
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 1 2008, 11:25 AM~10988228
> *sup guys...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good night guys...


----------



## mitchell26

happy canada day.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 2 2008, 12:46 AM~10994724
> *happy canada day.
> *


thanks man...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 2 2008, 01:46 AM~10994724
> *happy canada day.
> *


thx mate


----------



## syked1

i mocked up my sissybar, seat, & seat post today to check it out looks real nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking great Jason...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2008, 04:33 PM~10998515
> *looking great Jason...
> *


Thx buddy :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:  whats up


----------



## lolow

:wave: sup fools :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's going on guys...


----------



## lolow

nada :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2008, 01:24 AM~10994959
> *i mocked up my sissybar, seat, & seat post today to check it out looks real nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out bad ass homie


----------



## syked1

gracias amigo thx bro good lookin out im feeling yr ride too bro tight shit


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

good night lux fux :biggrin:  chow guys


----------



## abel

sup guys?


----------



## syked1

have a nice afternoon guys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

morning brothas


----------



## syked1

whats up guys, cooking much? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2008, 03:16 PM~11029503
> *whats up guys, cooking much?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

hey guys wasup? fukin hot in a welders jacket all day let me tell you


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2008, 02:59 PM~11038677
> *hey guys wasup? fukin hot in a welders jacket all day let me tell you
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal Members:*</span>

*Very important meeting on saturday july 12th at 3639 Wellington in Verdun at 6 p.m. This is the last meeting before the Full Throttle Show, The Rollerz Only Scrape By the Lake Show and our annual bbq so be there. Don't forget it is a 20$ meeting (dues) since we had no meeting in june...   *

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Meeting très important samedi le 12 juillet au 3639 Wellington à Verdun à 18 heures. C'est le dernier meeting avant Full Throttle, Scrape et notre bbq annuel donc c'est tres important d'y etre présent. N'oubliez pas que c'est 20$ pour les dues parce qu'on a pas eu de meeting au mois de juin...   *


----------



## syked1

you kno ill be there in full effect ready to lay the smack down lol might even have some new things to show & tell :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2008, 07:25 PM~11040634
> *you kno ill be there in full effect ready to lay the smack down lol might even have some new things to show & tell :biggrin:
> *


right on Jason!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 4 2008, 03:04 PM~11013324
> *gracias amigo thx bro good lookin out im feeling yr ride too bro tight shit
> *


its coming along


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 08:38 PM~11040717
> *its coming along
> *


yup cant wait to see it bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

soon, very soon


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 08:40 PM~11040733
> *soon, very soon
> *


i saw that yr waitin to get it back hope it came out well. page 555 damn another 111 til we hit 666 lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its about to get striped up by curly here soon


----------



## syked1

sick cant wait to see the final results


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

how is every1 doin?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2008, 03:04 PM~11047533
> *how is every1 doin?
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## mistargreen




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal Members:*</span>

*Very important meeting on saturday july 12th at 3639 Wellington in Verdun at 6 p.m. This is the last meeting before the Full Throttle Show, The Rollerz Only Scrape By the Lake Show and our annual bbq so be there. Don't forget it is a 20$ meeting (dues) since we had no meeting in june...   *

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Meeting très important samedi le 12 juillet au 3639 Wellington à Verdun à 18 heures. C'est le dernier meeting avant Full Throttle, Scrape et notre bbq annuel donc c'est tres important d'y etre présent. N'oubliez pas que c'est 20$ pour les dues parce qu'on a pas eu de meeting au mois de juin...   *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 9 2008, 11:14 PM~11051773
> *Montreal Members:</span>
> 
> Very important meeting on saturday july 12th at 3639 Wellington in Verdun at 6 p.m. This is the last meeting before the Full Throttle Show, The Rollerz Only Scrape By the Lake Show and our annual bbq so be there. Don't forget it is a 20$ meeting (dues) since we had no meeting in june...
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Meeting très important samedi le 12 juillet au 3639 Wellington à Verdun à 18 heures. C'est le dernier meeting avant Full Throttle, Scrape et notre bbq annuel donc c'est tres important d'y etre présent. N'oubliez pas que c'est 20$ pour les dues parce qu'on a pas eu de meeting au mois de juin...
> *


----------



## syked1

:0 you damn right be there or be square, or feel the wrath. lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 10 2008, 03:20 PM~11056949
> *:0  you damn right be there or be square, or feel the wrath. lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup bike club


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 11 2008, 09:53 AM~11062879
> *sup bike club
> *


sup JM... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 11 2008, 10:53 AM~11062879
> *sup bike club
> *


Damn whos that guy? havent seen you in a while bro. Wasup fella's


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 11 2008, 04:36 PM~11065797
> *Damn whos that guy? havent seen you in a while bro. Wasup fella's
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

mornin gramps :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2008, 06:22 AM~11070235
> *mornin gramps  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

meeting time :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2008, 07:22 AM~11070235
> *mornin gramps  :biggrin:
> *


mostly morning dead man :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2008, 03:08 PM~11072114
> *meeting time  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup family :0 fucking rain today , I had some work done on my purple trike for full throttle :biggrin: 
paint  

with some flakes

little more flakes , suposed got clear with this flakes but I will put clear this week , the paint its from can spray so that why isn't very good paint quality   

almost done , but more too be really done


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Cool Joe Moneyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 13 2008, 11:08 AM~11076575
> *sup family  :0 fucking rain today , I had some work done on my purple trike for full throttle  :biggrin:
> paint
> 
> with some flakes
> 
> little more flakes , suposed got clear with this flakes but I will put clear this week , the paint its from can spray so that why isn't very good paint quality
> 
> almost done , but more too be really done
> 
> 
> *


damn gina its about time, lol :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

some parts designs for upcoming things when i get back from BC. Got a double earth-cage stem, a set of double birdcage forks w/ double caged support bars, my B-cage seat post, and a double caged continental kit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

That shit looks good. be cool when its cut out


----------



## syked1

not faced, but twisted bro


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2008, 08:31 PM~11079240
> *some parts designs for upcoming things when i get back from BC. Got a double earth-cage stem, a set of double birdcage forks w/ double caged support bars, my B-cage seat post, and a double caged continental kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sick brotha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2008, 08:31 PM~11079240
> *some parts designs for upcoming things when i get back from BC. Got a double earth-cage stem, a set of double birdcage forks w/ double caged support bars, my B-cage seat post, and a double caged continental kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


putting it down Jason!!! Right on bro...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

yo!


----------



## syked1

sup


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 15 2008, 10:13 AM~11092440
> *sup guys!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## syked1

whats good guys? Damn Scrape is in for some meen compitition, i seen some things to make yr eyes pop out. Helped Jeff get ready last night for scrape, damn fine specimen of a bike and display hes got. :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 15 2008, 03:12 PM~11094747
> *whats good guys? Damn Scrape is in for some meen compitition, i seen some things to make yr eyes pop out. Helped Jeff get ready last night for scrape, damn fine specimen of a bike and display hes got.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 15 2008, 03:12 PM~11094747
> *whats good guys? Damn Scrape is in for some meen compitition, i seen some things to make yr eyes pop out. Helped Jeff get ready last night for scrape, damn fine specimen of a bike and display hes got.  :biggrin:
> *


nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 15 2008, 09:03 PM~11096936
> *nice!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

Im off to Vancouver tomorrow afternoon, good luck guys i hope everyone has a great time in Niagra. Cant wait to see you all at the BBQ when i get back


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2008, 08:47 PM~11106695
> *Im off to Vancouver tomorrow afternoon, good luck guys i hope everyone has a great time in Niagra. Cant wait to see you all at the BBQ when i get back
> *


have a safe trip Jason and see you at the bbq...


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 15 2008, 03:12 PM~11094747
> *whats good guys? Damn Scrape is in for some meen compitition, i seen some things to make yr eyes pop out. Helped Jeff get ready last night for scrape, damn fine specimen of a bike and display hes got.  :biggrin:
> *


I checked out the Scrape website and it says the lowrider bikes are show'n'shine only and won't be judged!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 16 2008, 09:51 PM~11107251
> *I checked out the Scrape website and it says the lowrider bikes are show'n'shine only and won't be judged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nah man im pretty sure its an error


----------



## syked1

tthx dave, yeah i hope so too would be weird for the biggest show in the east to not be judged esp with an american CC runnin the show


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11107361
> *nah man im pretty sure its an error
> *


I hope so , if not , lolll I stop to work on my damn bitch bike :0


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11107361
> *nah man im pretty sure its an error
> *


I emailed them and haven't got a response, since its a local call for me I'll call them and find out. I'll let ya know! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 16 2008, 09:51 PM~11107251
> *I checked out the Scrape website and it says the lowrider bikes are show'n'shine only and won't be judged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D Twist

"we judge all the lowrider bikes entered...we just don't let them pre-reg (cause its only $10 instead of $40 or $30)..we have 3 categories with 1st to 3rd each...plus best lolo bike of show."


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 17 2008, 09:33 AM~11110335
> *"we judge all the lowrider bikes entered...we just don't let them pre-reg (cause its only $10 instead of $40 or $30)..we have 3 categories with 1st to 3rd each...plus best lolo bike of show."
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*SCRAPE BY THE LAKE FOKKERS!!!!!!*


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 17 2008, 09:33 AM~11110335
> *"we judge all the lowrider bikes entered...we just don't let them pre-reg (cause its only $10 instead of $40 or $30)..we have 3 categories with 1st to 3rd each...plus best lolo bike of show."
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

have a good trip guys, im just illin in Vansterdam taken it easy


----------



## syked1

good luck tomorrow guys :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 19 2008, 03:29 PM~11127591
> *good luck tomorrow guys  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

any1 know how things went?


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: im gettin goodies laser cut for me while im here, so cheap too.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 21 2008, 04:05 PM~11141416
> *:biggrin:  im gettin goodies laser cut for me while im here, so cheap too.
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 21 2008, 08:57 PM~11142813
> *:0  :wave:
> *


lol thx jd for the cads im gettin em cut in In vancouver, b.c. while im on vacation


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup LUX Where joe money devile and the rest of yall at. sup syked1


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2008, 01:26 AM~11145386
> *Sup LUX Where joe money devile  and the rest of yall at.  sup syked1
> *


Sup juan whats good bro? Deville isnt a member any more


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 22 2008, 12:32 AM~11145478
> *Sup juan whats good bro? Deville isnt a member any more
> *


chillen and ohhh.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2008, 01:34 AM~11145500
> *chillen and ohhh.
> *


Nice im chillin in vancouver bc on vacation home of the killer chrons


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 22 2008, 12:36 AM~11145514
> *Nice im chillin in vancouver bc on vacation home of the killer chrons
> *


ahaha I dont blaze :biggrin:


----------



## sick1nine

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

gonna post some pics of the lux bikes at Scrape tomorrow...


----------



## asco1

Hi folx,

since the PimpGarage went out of business some months ago, there's no way to print the latest issue of Crank!Magazine due to the lack of money. I think it's just fair to give it to you as a downloadable version. It's (as you might know from the previous issues) bilingual (german and english). Most of the content is outdated now - but I bet you guys still have a good time flipping the pages of issue #4.


P.S. If you find any mistakes - just keep them


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jul 23 2008, 06:14 AM~11156577
> *Hi folx,
> 
> since the PimpGarage went out of business some months ago, there's no way to print the latest issue of Crank!Magazine due to the lack of money. I think it's just fair to give it to you as a downloadable version. It's (as you might know from the previous issues) bilingual (german and english). Most of the content is outdated now - but I bet you guys still have a good time flipping the pages of issue #4.
> P.S. If you find any mistakes - just keep them
> *


great stuff asco...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some pics of our bikes at the Rollerz Only Show Scrape by the Lake in Niagara this past sunday...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jul 23 2008, 06:14 AM~11156577
> *Hi folx,
> 
> since the PimpGarage went out of business some months ago, there's no way to print the latest issue of Crank!Magazine due to the lack of money. I think it's just fair to give it to you as a downloadable version. It's (as you might know from the previous issues) bilingual (german and english). Most of the content is outdated now - but I bet you guys still have a good time flipping the pages of issue #4.
> P.S. If you find any mistakes - just keep them
> *



daaaaaaaaaaamn thats nice man great thanks to you


----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

lookin good guys congrats to all the winners & 2nd places


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

ttt for the Lux fam


----------



## Pure Xtc

Congrats to the LUX FAM BC reppin at Scrape and getting those wins!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 23 2008, 07:07 PM~11162024
> *Congrats to the LUX FAM BC reppin at Scrape and getting those wins!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 23 2008, 07:07 PM~11162024
> *Congrats to the LUX FAM BC reppin at Scrape and getting those wins!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

badd ass bikes man. LUX get down


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 23 2008, 06:48 PM~11161389
> *lookin good guys congrats to all the winners & 2nd places
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 11:50 PM~11164023
> *badd ass bikes man. LUX get down
> *


Damn right the big bad Lux makin moves, and thats only a sample of our fine bikes. I got my custom crown & steering wheel cut today will have pix later on


----------



## syked1

as promised pix of the steering & crown i had cut for me here in the suburbs of vancouver while on vacation. 









































































I had the crown bent for me cause it was easy to do & the guy did it for free. 

Big thanks goes to Danny - Justdeez for his help with the designs & for makin all the CADs


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: thx bro, cant wait to get them engraved & 2 toned :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

zup everybody I see U all at the bbq


----------



## syked1

see you there alex :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 24 2008, 07:23 PM~11171480
> *zup everybody I see U all at the bbq
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 24 2008, 04:36 PM~11170223
> *as promised pix of the steering & crown i had cut for me here in the suburbs of vancouver while on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the crown bent for me cause it was easy to do & the guy did it for free.
> 
> Big thanks goes to Danny - Justdeez for his help with the designs & for makin all the CADs
> *


awsome Jason...That shit looks good!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 24 2008, 07:23 PM~11171480
> *zup everybody I see U all at the bbq
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 25 2008, 01:57 PM~11178067
> *morning guys
> *


sup Jason...How is your vacation out west bro?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 25 2008, 05:42 PM~11179272
> *sup Jason...How is your vacation out west bro?
> *


Hey Dave, the vacation is goin well, we seemed to have brought some nice hot weather with us & we are going camping near whistler for sunday & monday so it should be really fun. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 25 2008, 06:24 PM~11180035
> *Hey Dave, the vacation is goin well, we seemed to have brought some nice hot weather with us & we are going camping near whistler for sunday & monday so it should be really fun.  :biggrin:
> *


right on Jason...Be careful about the bears though... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 25 2008, 07:35 PM~11180113
> *right on Jason...Be careful about the bears though... :biggrin:
> *


Yup gotta be in that area that & cougars


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 25 2008, 07:47 PM~11180536
> *Yup gotta be in that area that & cougars
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 25 2008, 06:24 PM~11180035
> *Hey Dave, the vacation is goin well, we seemed to have brought some nice hot weather with us & we are going camping near whistler for sunday & monday so it should be really fun.  :biggrin:
> *



baller :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2008, 07:56 AM~11182975
> *baller :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2008, 08:56 AM~11182975
> *baller :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hehehhe its only 20$ a night to camp where we are going. its like 30-45 mins from whistler. If we stayed in whistler it would be way more expensive


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 26 2008, 02:22 PM~11184608
> *hehehhe its only 20$ a night to camp where we are going. its like 30-45 mins from whistler. If we stayed in whistler it would be way more expensive
> *


I say you're still a baller bro... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 24 2008, 04:36 PM~11170223
> *as promised pix of the steering & crown i had cut for me here in the suburbs of vancouver while on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the crown bent for me cause it was easy to do & the guy did it for free.
> 
> Big thanks goes to Danny - Justdeez for his help with the designs & for makin all the CADs
> *


very bad ass


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

morning guyzzzz


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2008, 11:07 PM~11186994
> *I say you're still a baller bro... :biggrin:
> *


Ballin on a budget :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 11:14 PM~11187038
> *very bad ass
> *


thx mayne


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Just came back from the Full Throttle show where we took 6 trophies...

Abel-1st place lowrider car
Humberto-2nd place lowrider car
Tommy-3rd place lowrider car 

Jeff-1st place lowrider bike and trike
Antoine-2nd place lowrider bike and trike
Joe Money-3rd place lowrider bike and trike


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some pics of our last show this sunday...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Only a few days away... :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

lookin good lookin good


----------



## alex_low

hey do U know if joe money got some part 4 sale... i build my new frame this winter and I need some little part


----------



## CADILLACJON

good topic first time I seen it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

mornin guys, Im comin back to the mtl today


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 30 2008, 12:38 PM~11215132
> *mornin guys, Im comin back to the mtl today
> *


----------



## syked1

mornin guys


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt

LUX MTL 2nd annual BBQ AUg. 2nd in Lasalle, qc come one come all


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 31 2008, 09:29 PM~11229390
> *ttt
> 
> LUX MTL 2nd annual BBQ AUg. 2nd in Lasalle, qc come one come all
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 31 2008, 09:29 PM~11229390
> *ttt
> 
> LUX MTL 2nd annual BBQ AUg. 2nd in Lasalle, qc come one come all
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## abel

TOMOROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

hell yeah man


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:  good to seee every1 today at the BBQ


----------



## lolow

:uh: yea it was a nice bbq


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great bbq guys...Over 107 cars and a dozen bikes...It was a great event once again!!!


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

ttt whats up guys, nice pics good to see you E.R. guys at the BBQ. Hope you all had a good time in the city.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 4 2008, 04:27 PM~11256067
> *ttt whats up guys, nice pics good to see you E.R. guys at the BBQ. Hope you all had a good time in the city.
> *


we did and we loved the Bikes Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 6 2008, 10:08 AM~11272776
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

If you guy's would like one of these for your Bike ..Check in with my Homie..."Rollinaround" in the Hydro section....


----------



## lolow

:0


----------



## syked1

damn thats cool airplane hydro's.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 7 2008, 12:30 AM~11280353
> *damn thats cool airplane hydro's.
> *


Yup..Look good in a Lux Bike project... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

nice pics Jimbo...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 7 2008, 09:57 AM~11282648
> *nice pics Jimbo...
> *


Thank's Son... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hey guys hows everyone? I got a nice barely used 144 spoke all chrome bike for sale $300

probably similar to those dave & steven sellin

all chrome bike even frame, twisted fork support bars & 144 spoke rims pics later on


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## excalibur

wassup my luxurious family!!!!!!

looks like the picnic was a blast. wish I could have been there.


----------



## lolow

Good morning Family and Friends... :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys hope yall had a decent week


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 7 2008, 10:24 PM~11290087
> *wassup my luxurious family!!!!!!
> 
> looks like the picnic was a blast.  wish I could have been there.
> *



yup it was awsome...
try to come next year bro!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 9 2008, 10:17 AM~11299975
> *yup it was awsome...
> try to come next year bro!
> *


I would like to ... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

here you go i had made a great video of our bbq but he was too long for youtube (12 minute) and the quality was to good(too heavy)....so i had to remake a new one smaller with shitty quality...  the other one was better but this one is not too bad for my first time with adobe premiere  

LuxuriouS second annual bbq video


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 10 2008, 09:58 AM~11305339
> *here you go i had made a great video of our bbq but he was too long for youtube (12 minute) and the quality was to good(too heavy)....so i had to remake a new one smaller with shitty quality...   the other one was better but this one is not too bad for my first time with adobe premiere
> 
> LuxuriouS second annual bbq video
> *


cool video, maybe I'll make it there next year!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 10 2008, 09:12 AM~11305351
> *cool video, maybe I'll make it there next year!
> *



thanks man  and yes it can be nice to see you in montreal


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 10 2008, 10:24 AM~11305375
> *thanks man   and yes it can be nice to see you in montreal
> *


It was great meeting you all this year at Scrape and I'm trying to do more things for next year. At Scape and now considering Montreal too! I'll see how my plan works out. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 10 2008, 10:39 AM~11305610
> *It was great meeting you all this year at Scrape and I'm trying to do more things for next year. At Scape and now considering Montreal too! I'll see how my plan works out. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys. :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 10 2008, 09:39 AM~11305610
> *It was great meeting you all this year at Scrape and I'm trying to do more things for next year. At Scape and now considering Montreal too! I'll see how my plan works out. :biggrin:
> *



sound great Darin!

I'll hit you up soon if the moneys good for the parts I talked you about at scrape


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 10 2008, 10:39 AM~11305610
> *It was great meeting you all this year at Scrape and I'm trying to do more things for next year. At Scape and now considering Montreal too! I'll see how my plan works out. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 7 2008, 10:35 AM~11283210
> *Thank's Son... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 10 2008, 10:16 PM~11309252
> *sound great Darin!
> 
> I'll hit you up soon if the moneys good for the parts I talked you about at scrape
> *


No problem bro, after Oct will be the best time for me. Getting ready for Vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey guys wasup

yo dave i may need 3 bikes tomorrow after dinner ill call you ok.


----------



## lolow

3 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 11 2008, 07:38 PM~11317882
> *hey guys wasup
> 
> yo dave i may need 3 bikes tomorrow after dinner ill call you ok.
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

fkin punk teens lol did i ever tell you how unreliable they are? dam,n it all to hell, bikes are still at my place Dave no worries.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 13 2008, 03:05 PM~11334618
> *fkin punk teens lol did i ever tell you how unreliable they are? dam,n it all to hell, bikes are still at my place Dave no worries.
> *


 :dunno: whats happen??


----------



## lolow

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## syked1

doesnt answer his phone or email, like a teen always changing their minds


----------



## syked1

oh oh we were on the 2nd page wheres every1?


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

whut up guyz!


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup dudes, have been workin on a bike with Jeff since thursday. we started with a design, then makin templates for the tank & skirts. Now we are cutting out the sheet metal so next week we can get to welding hopefully. :biggrin: 

Dave im bringin the bikes back with jeff sunday around 2pm


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2008, 11:34 PM~11362323
> *sup dudes, have been workin on a bike with Jeff since thursday. we started with a design, then makin templates for the tank & skirts. Now we are cutting out the sheet metal so next week we can get to welding hopefully.  :biggrin:
> 
> Dave im bringin the bikes back with jeff sunday around 2pm
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2008, 11:34 PM~11362323
> *sup dudes, have been workin on a bike with Jeff since thursday. we started with a design, then makin templates for the tank & skirts. Now we are cutting out the sheet metal so next week we can get to welding hopefully.  :biggrin:
> 
> Dave im bringin the bikes back with jeff sunday around 2pm
> *


cool bro cause I need them to sell them...Sold the red bike on friday so I got no bikes assembled right now...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 17 2008, 01:07 PM~11364698
> *cool bro cause I need them to sell them...Sold the red bike on friday so I got no bikes assembled right now...
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2008, 11:34 PM~11362323
> *sup dudes, have been workin on a bike with Jeff since thursday. we started with a design, then makin templates for the tank & skirts. Now we are cutting out the sheet metal so next week we can get to welding hopefully.  :biggrin:
> 
> Dave im bringin the bikes back with jeff sunday around 2pm
> *


damn another Luxurious bike that is gonna be banging!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 17 2008, 02:07 PM~11364698
> *cool bro cause I need them to sell them...Sold the red bike on friday so I got no bikes assembled right now...
> *


yo who ever put them together should get a stern talkin to. lol we could have died if we left just like that good thing we kno whats up & that we had to pump the tires cause there was a axle not in the fork bar so it would have came off. if it was the states they could have sued. also the fork support bars go on the inside of the main fork bars...added safety so the axle cant come off the forks. just a heads up


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 17 2008, 02:07 PM~11364698
> *cool bro cause I need them to sell them...Sold the red bike on friday so I got no bikes assembled right now...
> *


if you need cheap labor let me kno im free here & there & so is jeff


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 17 2008, 08:08 PM~11366835
> *yo who ever put them together should get a stern talkin to. lol we could have died if we left just like that good thing we kno whats up & that we had to pump the tires cause there was a axle not in the fork bar so it would have came off. if it was the states they could have sued. also the fork support bars go on the inside of the main fork bars...added safety so the axle cant come off the forks. just a heads up
> *


damn Steven put them together and that fool works in a bike shop... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 17 2008, 08:12 PM~11366866
> *if you need cheap labor let me kno im free here & there & so is jeff
> *


cool bro but Steven is in this with me so the deal is that he has to put them together so next time you see him, give him shit... :biggrin: He was probably thinking of his possible next potential pussy he was trying to get instead of concentrating on putting up those bikes correctly... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

But on a serious note, I will tell him though...


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 18 2008, 06:43 PM~11375268
> *t t t :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## syked1

sup mornin guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 19 2008, 05:22 AM~11379958
> *sup mornin guys
> *


morning Jason... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

went and checked and my custom fork & bars are comin along and the stem too. Fabrication should be done in a week or so.


----------



## syked1

And the bike that jeff & are are workin on is moving along, need to strip the frame & finish trimming the panels to be welded on. also hooked jeff up with JusDeez to get a sproket Cad'd for his D-Ice bike.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 19 2008, 04:03 PM~11383996
> *And the bike that jeff & are are workin on is moving along, need to strip the frame & finish trimming the panels to be welded on. also hooked jeff up with JusDeez to get a sproket Cad'd for his D-Ice bike.
> *


crap, i need to finish that :angry:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2008, 04:36 PM~11384264
> *crap, i need to finish that :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 19 2008, 03:59 PM~11383952
> *went and checked and my custom fork & bars are comin along and the stem too. Fabrication should be done in a week or so.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 19 2008, 04:03 PM~11383996
> *And the bike that jeff & are are workin on is moving along, need to strip the frame & finish trimming the panels to be welded on. also hooked jeff up with JusDeez to get a sproket Cad'd for his D-Ice bike.
> *


damn you guys are really pushing hard!!! Damn that's real nice guys!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2008, 05:36 PM~11384264
> *crap, i need to finish that :angry:
> *


I have to scan the revision to email you bro


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11385855
> *damn you guys are really pushing hard!!! Damn that's real nice guys!!!
> *


thats what happens when 2 of the Lux's MTL finest hook up lol just playin, but you kno we motivated & shit holdin the fort.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 19 2008, 07:24 PM~11386055
> *thats what happens when 2 of the Lux's MTL finest hook up lol just playin, but you kno we motivated & shit holdin the fort.
> *


damn right you are Jason...You guys are two of those members that are putting this club on the map!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 19 2008, 07:24 PM~11386055
> *thats what happens when 2 of the Lux's MTL finest hook up lol just playin, but you kno we motivated & shit holdin the fort.
> *


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

for sale my brothers..... comes with 3 muraled out rims $400


----------



## syked1

damn its nice


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2008, 10:38 PM~11388304
> *for sale my brothers..... comes with 3 muraled out rims  $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

g'day mates lol :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys another day to start this nice end to the week. Going to do some more work with jeff tonight on his bike. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2008, 10:38 PM~11388304
> *for sale my brothers..... comes with 3 muraled out rims  $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 21 2008, 04:06 PM~11404152
> *whats up guys another day to start this nice end to the week. Going to do some more work with jeff tonight on his bike.    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1

wasup... TGIF thank god its friday


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## syked1

good night guys. Worked on the bike with jeff tonight...Almost finished trimming the panels for the body of the bike and getting ready to sand for welding. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup dewds :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

revisions to jeff's snowflake sproket, he added the sectioned look & added some more width to some skinny areas. 



















maybe ill take some pix of what we have accomplished on the new frame.


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 24 2008, 04:52 PM~11425437
> *revisions to jeff's snowflake sproket, he added the sectioned look & added some more width to some skinny areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ill take some pix of what we have accomplished on the new frame.
> *


oh shit that's looking great!!!!


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11388304
> *for sale my brothers..... comes with 3 muraled out rims  $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish I had $400 right now.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

hey lux brothers. 

Luxurious louisville now has a bike club chapter. 
Louisville bike club chapter president = Excalibur
I hope to expand the already well respected louisville chapter even further with the bike chapter. expect to see some nice bikes coming from the midwest best.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 25 2008, 12:12 AM~11428259
> *hey lux brothers.
> 
> Luxurious louisville now has a bike club chapter.
> Louisville bike club chapter president = Excalibur
> I hope to expand the already well respected louisville chapter even further with the bike chapter.  expect to see some nice bikes coming from the midwest best.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

holly $#!+, what bob doing in here!


----------



## syked1

wasup up guys hows things?


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

good night guys


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

You have mail...









sup dudes, i got a package from Cali today.

Manny's Bike Shop (Comton, California) Birdcage light bracket


----------



## lolow

:uh: NICE


----------



## PurpleLicious

is that show chrome?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 26 2008, 04:12 PM~11443627
> *You have mail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup dudes, i got a package from Cali today.
> 
> Manny's Bike Shop (Comton, California) Birdcage light bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 26 2008, 09:20 PM~11445763
> *is that show chrome?
> *


bah not sure ill kno tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup brotha's


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 27 2008, 03:07 PM~11452302
> *wasup brotha's
> *



sup jason


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey guys...got some pix for yall in a bit i got to load them up to my comp & photobucket. Pix of jeffs bike in progress


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 29 2008, 08:06 AM~11469763
> *hey guys...got some pix for yall in a bit i got to load them up to my comp & photobucket. Pix of jeffs bike in progress
> *



we waiting for them bro


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, D Twist


sup D whats good :biggrin: nice axle covers


----------



## PurpleLicious

:0


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 29 2008, 04:15 PM~11473048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: new project? again? how many bike you have right now?10000? :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 29 2008, 12:48 PM~11471276
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wahahahahahahahaha look like douk garage (luxurious graff) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but yours is a litle bit cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 29 2008, 08:49 PM~11474464
> *:biggrin:  new project? again? how many bike you have right now?10000? :biggrin:
> *


not a new project for me im helpin jeff build it, tomorrow i will have some new parts tho for my blue schwinn girls frame. I am concentrating on 1 now no changes being made to the red rapido except to finish the seat. & my dragon bike wont be for another yr or ?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 29 2008, 11:38 AM~11470311
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, D Twist
> sup D  whats good :biggrin: nice axle covers
> *


thx bro!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 24 2008, 11:12 PM~11428259
> *hey lux brothers.
> 
> Luxurious louisville now has a bike club chapter.
> Louisville bike club chapter president = Excalibur
> I hope to expand the already well respected louisville chapter even further with the bike chapter.  expect to see some nice bikes coming from the midwest best.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn I see a lot of progress pics on here...Damn this Montreal bike chapter is always on the move!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

some more action shots from today...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 29 2008, 11:12 PM~11475417
> *damn I see a lot of progress pics on here...Damn this Montreal bike chapter is always on the move!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cause weve missed you the past few days lol havent seen you on


----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

i got my parts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     lol


----------



## syked1

2 bolt stem:



























Forks & support Bars:

























]


----------



## syked1

on this bike with the birdcage seat post, & sissybar:

























its goin with this steering wheel:

















D-twist handlebars:

































Light braket:









all on this here:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 29 2008, 10:23 PM~11475516
> *cause weve missed you the past few days lol havent seen you on
> *


yeah I'm right here bro...Good work Jason!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2008, 02:16 PM~11478845
> *2 bolt stem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks & support Bars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaaamn jason sick part again for a sick bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

thx abel :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

some pix of most of the front end assembled.


----------



## lolow

bike looks good


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2008, 10:43 PM~11481821
> *some pix of most of the front end assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN!!!! hella bird cages.


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

to the top for the big Lux!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 04:24 PM~11484066
> *DAMN!!!! hella bird cages.
> *


you damn right a whole flock of them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 31 2008, 11:47 PM~11486803
> *you damn right a whole flock of them
> *


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2008, 01:32 PM~11478913
> *on this bike with the birdcage seat post, & sissybar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its goin with this steering wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-twist handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light braket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all on this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i built that steering wheel years ago for darren, somebody else added the middle swirl though.


----------



## syked1

twas me


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

damn Jay thats alot of birdcage I like it!


----------



## syked1

thx man, do it big or dont do it at all :biggrin:  i just saw on lowrider quebec your build up bro looks really nice :cheesy: :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 1 2008, 04:39 PM~11491354
> *thx man, do it big or dont do it at all  :biggrin:   i just saw on lowrider quebec your build up bro looks really nice  :cheesy:  :0
> *




thx bro.,..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

mornin guys :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

GGGG'shhhh.... :cheesy: sooooo fffkkk'nnnn niiiicccccEEE!!!! TTT :nicoderm: Beau feeling visuel___


----------



## syked1

wasup ant-wan ca va bro / whats good bro

pas mechant mes nouveau piece eh ? 
not bad my new parts eh?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Nice work Jason...You are certainly a very important member of this club and you are an example for the other guys to follow...


----------



## lolow

:uh: *Bah !!!*...........
















































j/k keep up the good work bro :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 2 2008, 09:14 PM~11501185
> *Nice work Jason...You are certainly a very important member of this club and you are an example for the other guys to follow...
> *


Thanks Dave that really means alot :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 2 2008, 11:03 PM~11502353
> *keep up the good work bro :biggrin:
> *


bah! lol tx lolow


----------



## syked1

now i just need to make a half dozen trips to M&M to getter all finished up.


----------



## Ant-Wan

Morning y'all!!!!
Yes man___ It's so great with all the birdcage, with chrome it's gonna make turn heads! If only I was equipped to make all my work by myself and know how to make it best....like this!!!  After the season I will work on mine, better as I can.
Dave a vraiment raison, tu es un membre TRÈS motivé et certainement un exemple a suivre, dont un pour moi! Bref lâche pas la job!!
Hope to see this one at the SCP :biggrin: A bientot Bros!


----------



## syked1

thanks twan... je lead par example pis on a des belles example a suivre du cote chars et aussi du cote bikes, lache pas bro tu va faire de quoi hot chus sur, ca prendre du temps pour faire de quoi bo surtout quand l'argent ne pousse pas sur des arbes.... jai pas fait ces pieces moi meme malheureusement, mais ca va shiner pas mal apres que je soit fini avec. Si jamais ta besoin d'aide, des contacts pour faire n'importe quoi au canada ou USA, counseil ou quoi que ca soit on est la bro, moi anyways ca me fait plaisir d'aider les autres. il sera pas pret pour SCP pas avec tout ces piece.


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt back to page 1


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

w-ASS up homies!!  Thaks Jay!


----------



## abel

:wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 4 2008, 12:48 PM~11516301
> *w-ASS up homies!!   Thaks Jay!
> *


De rien bro
D'apres tout cest pour ca on est dans un club; pour la passion, partager des connaisance, pis l'entraide quoi. :biggrin:  

No problem bro
after all thats why we are part of a club to help each other out and share our passion, contacts, and knowledge. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnn straight!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

morning bro's


----------



## Ant-Wan

YESS, and I appreciate that and that's why whe're a family :thumbsup: Today is a good day!! If there's no rain tomorow for a ride :biggrin: it will be a better day!  Peace___


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:  it would be nice to ride with you tomorrow bro


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

this is d-ice guys me and jason are on the work of my new project!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 5 2008, 07:52 PM~11530008
> *this is d-ice  guys me and jason are on the work of my new project!
> *


sup Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :0


----------



## abel

AFFILIATED BBQ


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 5 2008, 10:19 PM~11530663
> *sup Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :0
> *


yeah i got him signed up today, thats why we thought you were talkin bout him in the mtl-qc thread lol


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 5 2008, 07:52 PM~11530008
> *this is d-ice  guys me and jason are on the work of my new project!
> *



sssssssssssssssup jeff


----------



## Ant-Wan

w-ASS up!!! :wave:


----------



## syked1

hi guys, shitty ass weather we got damn rain


----------



## Ant-Wan

HELL YEAH :angry: That's the hurry-kain Gustav's tail ....Gustav's dick I mean for that shitty rain!!! It's just for a better sunny day  Maybe next saturday :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: i hope so too


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

whats up dave, bikes not sold still at my place, i wanted to bring it yest. but with the rain & shit wasnt goin to take a chance


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## D-ice69

hey dave wow belle photos du bike club pis du d-ice 2008 mais attention je te réserve des surprises ! ha oui j'ai vraiment besoin de contacter un handgraver au plus vite !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 7 2008, 04:23 PM~11541173
> *hey dave wow  belle photos du bike club pis du d-ice 2008 mais attention je te réserve des surprises ! ha oui j'ai vraiment besoin de contacter  un  handgraver  au plus vite !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


ok apporte tes pieces au pawn shoppis je vais prendre des photos et demander pour un prix...Moi aussi faut que j'envois des morceaux faire faire...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 7 2008, 01:29 PM~11540288
> *whats up dave, bikes not sold still at my place, i wanted to bring it yest. but with the rain & shit wasnt goin to take a chance
> *


no problem Jason...Hopefully you can sell it brother if not bring it back when the weather is a little better...


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

whats up big D-ice my brotha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

ok dave mais je pense que apres le scp sa serais the best car tous mes outils son chez jason pour finir mon bike pis la j'ai choisis le handgraver a las-vegas allor je vais avoir $$$ pour up grader so it will be solid ice!!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

just taping and looking on the site what new on your side of the keyboard ! for myself i hade one or two new ideas to work on !!! and you dide you hade a good day any way !!! i will call you around 4.30 !   2 syked1


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 7 2008, 09:22 PM~11542599
> *just taping and looking on the site what new on your side of  the keyboard ! for myself i hade  one  or two new  ideas to work  on !!! and you dide you  hade a good  day  any way !!! i will call you around 4.30 !     2 syked1
> *


ok kool, not much chillin today layin low lol. i had an alright day just took it easy. Ok ill be expecting yr call


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 7 2008, 07:57 PM~11542440
> *ok dave mais je pense que apres le scp sa serais the best car tous mes outils son chez jason  pour finir mon bike  pis la j'ai choisis le handgraver a las-vegas allor je vais avoir $$$ pour up grader so it will be solid ice!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


c'est qui ca?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2008, 10:22 PM~11543159
> *c'est qui ca?
> *


ouin je me demander ca aussi ? kel gars


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hey it's jeffyyyy d-icey so dave j'ai le ok pour mon handgraver je voulais aller a vegas mais il faut fair des sacréfise for the love of lowriding passion !!!!!!    d-ice69 2 luxuriousmontréal


----------



## Ant-Wan

w-ASS up amis et homies :worship: Nice work on the way :biggrin: 1luv


----------



## D-ice69

not very mutsh doing what i love best working on new project and riding low and go high !!!     :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

Riding low even if I'm high :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

oh hell yeah


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 damn pot heads :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:420: why drink & drive when you can uffin: & fly


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 8 2008, 05:55 PM~11550714
> *:420:  why drink & drive when you can  uffin: & fly
> *


.......fly veryyyyyyyy low_______


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 8 2008, 05:55 PM~11550714
> *:420:  why drink & drive when you can  uffin: & fly
> *


 hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11547979
> *hey it's jeffyyyy d-icey  so dave j'ai le ok pour mon handgraver je voulais aller a vegas mais il faut fair des sacréfise  for the love of lowriding  passion !!!!!!          d-ice69 2 luxuriousmontréal
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 8 2008, 08:24 PM~11551514
> *
> *


so dave on se comprent ! j'te vois bientot si la.....de.....pluis peux stoper!!!!! :guns: :angry: so it's back 2 work on my project whit jason :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup lolow


----------



## D-ice69

it's d-icey jeffyyyyy it's all ready 2 go 2 toronto always working & riding creating & pushing lowrider passion !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 9 2008, 04:51 PM~11559647
> *sup lolow
> *


yo yo yo it's not lolow but d-icey.j and that's al what's up big j !!!!me i'm taping arond 2 look 4 insperation what's new on your side of the keyboard??  :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 9 2008, 05:21 PM~11559925
> *yo yo yo it's not lolow but d-icey.j and that's al what's up big j !!!!me i'm  taping  arond  2 look 4 insperation what's new on your side  of the keyboard??   :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  uffin:    :thumbsup:
> *


nada ,cant do shit becose of that damn motorcycle accident :angry:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 9 2008, 05:21 PM~11559925
> *yo yo yo it's not lolow but d-icey.j and that's al what's up big j !!!!me i'm  taping  arond  2 look 4 insperation what's new on your side  of the keyboard??   :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  uffin:    :thumbsup:
> *


just doing the laundry that i didnt get to last night :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11564135
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


Because that's the word of the day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## Ant-Wan

Nice pics LoLOWWWW  :biggrin: :cheesy:   :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

sup guyz


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

my bike :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## Ant-Wan

w-ASS up amis and homies :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup boys


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup peeps...


----------



## Ant-Wan

Haoummm :worship:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## syked1

sup dudes :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

pop quiz hot shots...

Can you spot the error / change made to this 60 el camino(not a real car but 1 major thing has been changed & 2 others could be as well), with out lookin for the "MS-Paint" edits. i personally think this ride looks better this way. What yall think? 

Peut-tu trouver l'erreur changement fait a ce el camino de 1960 ? Moi personellement je trouve plus bo comme ca. Kes ten pense?


----------



## syked1

i need a cheap used HPA not CO2 paintball tank to go with my air cylinder, if any1 knows of any layin around. Also a 2-3 gallon regular 150-250 PSI air tank, no longer then 19" (inches) but can be wide to make up for the length.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 12 2008, 03:23 PM~11586858
> *pop quiz hot shots...
> 
> Can you spot the error / change made to this 60 el camino(not a real car but 1 major thing has been changed & 2 others could be as well), with out lookin for the "MS-Paint" edits. i personally think this ride looks better this way. What yall think?
> 
> Peut-tu trouver l'erreur changement fait a ce el camino de 1960 ? Moi personellement je trouve plus bo comme ca. Kes ten pense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I can't tell____ someone else??


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 12 2008, 04:23 PM~11586858
> *pop quiz hot shots...
> 
> Can you spot the error / change made to this 60 el camino(not a real car but 1 major thing has been changed & 2 others could be as well), with out lookin for the "MS-Paint" edits. i personally think this ride looks better this way. What yall think?
> 
> Peut-tu trouver l'erreur changement fait a ce el camino de 1960 ? Moi personellement je trouve plus bo comme ca. Kes ten pense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: nothing was changed ,just after market parts were added on it, thats all :uh:  (like fender cover ,railing on bed etc, etc)


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 13 2008, 01:42 PM~11592993
> *:uh: nothing was changed ,just after market parts were added on it, thats all  :uh:   (like fender cover ,railing on bed etc, etc)
> *


nope not quite... heres a hint nothin parts wise its a body change


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## syked1

the whole roof section & widows has been reversed, so the widshield is now the rear window & thew rear window is the windshield.


----------



## Ant-Wan

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3073/240079...ba75bcb.jpg?v=0

I don't see my friend  But the one you show is better then this flat paint ride


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2008, 08:25 PM~11594825
> *the whole roof section & widows has been reversed, so the widshield is now the rear window & thew rear window is the windshield.
> *


your on crack there made that way :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

damn maybe i put the wrong photo bucket pix lol shit photobucket owned lol


----------



## syked1

the photo that should have been up


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: * photo-owned* :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

deffinatly photobucket owned lol

mornin guys


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2008, 07:13 PM~11595358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photo that should have been up
> *


ITS GOT TWO FRONT WINDSHIELDS AND NO SIDE WINDOWS............ :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Now I see something different  Well that's a little major body mods. it looks good with the reversed roof even if the car looks great at the beginning___!

By the way, ''woouaaaaa'ts up bros?'' :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 13 2008, 08:55 PM~11595261
> *your on crack there made that way  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 14 2008, 11:05 AM~11598436
> *deffinatly photobucket owned lol
> 
> mornin guys
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

morning guys, well the metro is/was closed this morning for a few hours once again the P.O.S.


----------



## kiki

HIGH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 15 2008, 07:08 AM~11604717
> *morning guys, well the metro is/was closed this morning for a few hours once again the P.O.S.
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

AÏÏÏÏ :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey dudes wasup


----------



## syked1

more progress today... welded one of the rear fender skirts on


----------



## syked1

Wear a respirator or end up lookin like this guy at 1AM after 5 hours of working & welding inside a garage 10 feet from the open door


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

a good day 2 all you brothers out there !ho yes it's taking shape we are making progres jason and i the 1 and only jeffyyyy d-icey-j big tnk 2 my luxurious bro jason!!! :thumbsup: uffin:  :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :yes: uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2008, 12:09 AM~11622311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear a respirator or end up lookin like this guy at 1AM after 5 hours of working & welding inside a garage 10 feet from the open door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 17 2008, 01:01 PM~11625797
> *a good day 2 all you brothers out there !ho yes it's taking shape we are making progres jason and i the 1 and only jeffyyyy  d-icey-j big tnk 2 my luxurious bro jason!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:    :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  uffin:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 17 2008, 02:01 PM~11625797
> *a good day 2 all you brothers out there !ho yes it's taking shape we are making progres jason and i the 1 and only jeffyyyy  d-icey-j big tnk 2 my luxurious bro jason!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:    :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  uffin:     :thumbsup:
> *


wasup D-icey-J ... its my pleasure to help you bro... Its coming along well, taking shape nicely :biggrin: 

Cant wait to finish the metalwork to move on to the next stages, and also to get some free time this winter for me to work on a few things


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2008, 03:56 PM~11626802
> *wasup D-icey-J ... its my pleasure to help you bro... Its coming along well, taking shape nicely  :biggrin:
> 
> Cant wait to finish the metalwork to move on to the next stages, and also to get some free time this winter for me to work on a few things
> *


----------



## D-ice69

thk a 10000 times 4 all the help again!!!!!!!!           2 u jason 1 day it will be my plesure give u some help !!!!!!   d-icey-j


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> syked1 thk for the information !!!on a other subject go take a look at pages 558 to 562 on the luxurious bike club site!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> syked1 thk for the information !!!on a other subject go take a look at pages 558 to 562 on the luxurious bike club site!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## D-ice69

hello it's d-icey-j saying good dream to all my luxurious bro and go low !!!!!!!!!!!!!                   :


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: w-ASS up friendzz, Good job guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

that's nice to see guys from the bike club on this thread!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 10:17 AM~11633712
> *that's nice to see guys from the bike club on this thread!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yup


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 10:17 AM~11633712
> *that's nice to see guys from the bike club on this thread!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: seriously lol


----------



## D-ice69

so low that it 's going to blow!!!!!!allways whit big luxurious style and classe so say jeffyyy d-icey-j ride it hard let it flow and go 4 the low!so go go go to all my bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:  :wave: :wave: d-icey-j


----------



## PurpleLicious

supp guys!


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 18 2008, 09:39 PM~11640373
> *:wave:
> *



whats going on Jay... coming out with something for SCP?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 18 2008, 11:43 PM~11640423
> *whats going on Jay... coming out with something for SCP?
> *


chillin wit da man d-ice. Ill bring the red rapido for SCP, too many parts to plate to get the blue bike ready. Yo whats up with the LUXMTL.com website? Did some1 get in charge to fix the photos?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 18 2008, 09:54 PM~11640560
> *chillin wit da man d-ice. Ill bring the red rapido for SCP, too many parts to plate to get the blue bike ready. Yo whats up with the LUXMTL.com website? Did some1 get in charge to fix the photos?
> *



its antwan dude... he decide to change all the pics... I tryed to talk with it...

everybody suposed to take car of there own pages :angry: 

anyway...

IM comming 











And I'll probably bring something for scp.. but not that one


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 19 2008, 12:23 AM~11640828
> *its antwan dude... he decide to change all the pics... I tryed to talk with it...
> 
> everybody suposed to take car of there own pages  :angry:
> 
> anyway...
> 
> IM comming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll probably bring something for scp.. but not that one
> *


Ok, i wasnt sure cause we talked about that at the meeting but never heard more. Looks really nice bro cant wait to see it.  will it be the 16 possibly at SCP?


----------



## excalibur

whats up family!

nice frame purp, the seat tube remindes me of a cam shaft. I love the tank.


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

:wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 18 2008, 10:29 PM~11640882
> *Ok, i wasnt sure cause we talked about that at the meeting but never heard more. Looks really nice bro cant wait to see it.  will it be the 16 possibly at SCP?
> *



thats the 16 bro...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 19 2008, 08:27 AM~11642650
> *thats the 16 bro...
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good work Jeffy, Jason and young H... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 19 2008, 01:09 AM~11641700
> *whats up family!
> 
> nice frame purp,  the seat tube remindes me of a cam shaft. I love the tank.
> *


sup D...


----------



## syked1

wasup dave and the rest of the 51450 41819 riders
modified for purplenurple


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 19 2008, 02:20 PM~11645482
> *wasup dave and the rest of the 514 riders
> *



so what ,,, Im in the 450... you dont say hello! :angry:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 19 2008, 05:13 PM~11645874
> *so what ,,, Im in the 450... you dont say hello!  :angry:
> *


lol no not really  j/k


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: from south 450


----------



## lolow

819


----------



## Ant-Wan

> PurpleLicious[/color],Sep 18 2008, 11:23 PM~11640828]
> its antwan dude... he decide to change all the pics... I tryed to talk with it...
> 
> everybody suposed to take car of there own pages :angry:
> 
> 
> Yeah I did it! but I would like to say that I didn't delete any pics! :dunno: Tommy just gave me de administrator code for bikes because there's just one password for all the bikes! So if anyone wants to update there own pics just pm me and I'll give you the information! :0 i wish it cause trouble :biggrin: peace y'all____


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 19 2008, 06:18 PM~11646818
> *:wave: from south 450
> *


 :wave: from north 450 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: more progress....... :machinegun: killin shit























































nearing the end of the metal work stages


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 19 2008, 09:41 PM~11648862
> *:wave:  from north 450 :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

hey w-ASS up Jeffy!!! uffin: Still low when you're high? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

oh yes!!brother uffin: :thumbsup: :yes: becose we like  stuff !!!! d-icey-j


----------



## D-ice69

me high ?? no way    :loco: uffin:  lowrider 4 ever !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 20 2008, 04:27 PM~11652209
> *hey w-ASS up Jeffy!!! uffin: Still low when you're high? :biggrin:
> *


me high no f...k in hell i'm saying go low lowrider 4 ever!!!!! :loco: :loco: :loco: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:  :loco: :thumbsup:!!! d-icey-j , no but really?? comme on !!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

wasup boys...New page

damn slept 12 hours last night


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 20 2008, 03:49 PM~11652314
> *oh yes!!brother    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :yes: becose we like    stuff !!!!  d-icey-j
> *




sssssssssssssssssssssup jeffy jeff!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

thk you bro !!!but jason as a big part 2!!  me and him are working really hard 4 the love of lowrider go low my bros!!!!!!!!!!!! hallo 2 u abel :wave: :wave:same game same passion go low !!!!!!!!      :


----------



## D-ice69

thk you bro !!!but jason as a big part 2!!  me and him are working really hard 4 the love of lowrider go low my bros!!!!!!!!!!!! hallo 2 u abel :wave: :wave:same game same passion go low !!!!!!!!  !!!d-icey-j


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 21 2008, 02:53 PM~11657928
> *thk you bro !!!but jason  as a big  part 2!!  me and him  are working really  hard 4 the love of  lowrider  go low my bros!!!!!!!!!!!! hallo 2 u abel  :wave:  :wave:same game same passion go low !!!!!!!!  !!!d-icey-j
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

jeff is on fire!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 21 2008, 10:06 PM~11660103
> *jeff is on fire!
> *


 thk bro it's luxurious influence and pride!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: :nicoderm: :wave: and good work you 2 bro!!!d-icey-j  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

sup dudes was away this afternoon at a wedding. Stuffed my face with good food and had some free licky. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 21 2008, 11:10 PM~11661366
> *sup dudes was away this afternoon at a wedding. Stuffed my face with good food and had some free licky.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 20 2008, 12:37 AM~11649645
> *:biggrin:  more progress.......  :machinegun:  killin shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearing the end of the metal work stages
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 21 2008, 10:10 PM~11661366
> *sup dudes was away this afternoon at a wedding. Stuffed my face with good food and had some free licky.  :biggrin:
> *



wuhahah :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup bro's


----------



## Ant-Wan

Hey-looooowww___ :biggrin: Good day guyz! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## abel

:wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup, yo dave i gonna call you this week bring back the bike & some other things :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

hey it's back 2 work!!!!!!!! more picture 2 come!!!! :wave: :thumbsup: :yes:  uffin: :wave: :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11678054
> *hey it's back 2 work!!!!!!!! more picture 2 come!!!! :wave:  :thumbsup:  :yes:    uffin:  :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!!!
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11678054
> *hey it's back 2 work!!!!!!!! more picture 2 come!!!! :wave:  :thumbsup:  :yes:    uffin:  :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!!!
> *


sup man? you like the sprocket?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2008, 12:37 AM~11682113
> *sup man?  you like the sprocket?
> *


Sup danny, i heard he really likes it


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Heyaaaawww


----------



## syked1

hi dudes


----------



## lolow

:uh: fix your sig it has changed a litle look at mine


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good ''half-the-noune'' :uh:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

a nice colorful canadian smile .....









lol


----------



## syked1

dave im goin to call you tomorrow i wanna get some shit plated ASAP


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11678054
> *hey it's back 2 work!!!!!!!! more picture 2 come!!!! :wave:  :thumbsup:  :yes:    uffin:  :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 25 2008, 11:13 AM~11695205
> *:wave: Good ''half-the-noune''  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 25 2008, 11:13 PM~11702347
> *dave im goin to call you tomorrow i wanna get some shit plated ASAP
> *


sir yes sir!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 25 2008, 09:26 PM~11701261
> *a nice colorful canadian smile .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11678054
> *hey it's back 2 work!!!!!!!! more picture 2 come!!!! :wave:  :thumbsup:  :yes:    uffin:  :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!!!
> *



were are the piiiiiiiics! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 26 2008, 04:33 PM~11708126
> *were are the piiiiiiiics! :biggrin:
> *


tonight you will see them..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 26 2008, 04:45 PM~11708313
> *tonight you will see them.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

....NOW_____ It'S tonight :biggrin: :biggrin: well..... we'll see dimanche!!! Peace  Keep the work on bros :thumbsup: 1 luv


----------



## syked1

well its 1:30 AM saturday now...and we are almost finished welding. We just have to do the last bit to close the rear fender & a cap for the kickstand area...


----------



## lolow

:uh: nice progress with the bike bro


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 27 2008, 11:28 AM~11713693
> *:uh: nice progress with the bike bro
> *


thx me & jeff are pushing hard to get it finished before winter, when he will be spending more time in the Laurentians


----------



## lolow

:uh:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hey jason big bro ! i will call u tomorow arond 3.20 thk have a good night !!!!!! go low bro and dide dave tell you 4 scp!!       d-icey-j !!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 27 2008, 08:16 PM~11716070
> *hey jason big bro ! i will call u tomorow arond 3.20 thk have a good night !!!!!! go low bro and dide dave  tell you  4 scp!!              d-icey-j !!!
> *


i didnt see him(dave) he was still at his place i just saw dominic-pink at the pawn shop


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

good afternoon


----------



## D Twist

wassup to all my fellow Canadians!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 28 2008, 02:19 PM~11720077
> *wassup to all my fellow Canadians!!
> *


wasup D good lookin out bro, soon to be happy thanksgiving up here for us folks


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 28 2008, 03:44 PM~11720489
> *wasup D good lookin out bro, soon to be happy thanksgiving up here for us folks
> *


true, but I'll still be in Vegas!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

o yeah its that weekend, well have a great time.


----------



## D-ice69

this is jeffyyyyy d-icey-j saying stay low to all my lux bro :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: look out for the new bike more picture to come very soon !!!!!!!!!!!      !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 26 2008, 11:51 PM~11712331
> *well its 1:30 AM saturday now...and we are almost finished welding. We just have to do the last bit to close the rear fender & a cap for the kickstand area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work guys!


----------



## syked1

thx stevey, well i brought my birdcage fork to MM for plating, and it will be a big $750 to plate it all from t-bar to crown to hardware, but i am goin to do a little different and get it Black chrome instead of normal chrome. Will be nice for an almost $1000 set of forks alone.


----------



## PurpleLicious

damn! 750 just for your forks?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2008, 02:22 PM~11728233
> *thx stevey, well i brought my birdcage fork to MM for plating, and it will be a big $750 to plate it all from t-bar to crown to hardware, but i am goin to do a little different and get it Blcak chrome instead of normal chrome. Will be nice for an almost $1000 set of forks alone.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 29 2008, 02:37 PM~11728439
> *damn! 750 just for your forks?
> *


yup just for the forks, cause the regular chrome is to hard to get inside the birdcage


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2008, 03:47 PM~11730418
> *yup just for the forks, cause the regular chrome is to hard to get inside the birdcage
> *



its that because it will be some black chrome that is so expenssif?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 29 2008, 07:20 PM~11731195
> *its that because it will be some black chrome that is so expenssif?
> *


no he give me a deal for same price as regular chrome its because the black chrome is easier to get inside the birdcage he suggest go with black chrome


----------



## abel

:wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jason's forks on that bike will be crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2008, 02:47 PM~11730418
> *yup just for the forks, cause the regular chrome is to hard to get inside the birdcage
> *


send those fuckers to cali and save $500


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 30 2008, 12:47 PM~11740124
> *send those fuckers to cali and save $500
> *


X408


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 30 2008, 03:47 PM~11740124
> *send those fuckers to cali and save $500
> *


but the question is will it be of the same quality ????? Cause you do get what you pay for up until a certain point. I guess when yr what 3000 some odd miles away you find its harder to put trust into a shop if you kno what i mean, even tho i kno all you guys get yr shit done round there and so there has to be worthy places but shipping kills yo when yr payin 2 ways plus if the feds try to hit you with taxes cause you altered a part you already had.


----------



## syked1

cause for that price i could have pretty much 2 toned it for the same price in the USA no?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2008, 03:26 PM~11740569
> *cause for that price i could have pretty much 2 toned it for the same price in the USA no?
> *



for that price you can have the whole bike dip in chrome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 30 2008, 05:39 PM~11741289
> *for that price you can have the whole bike dip in chrome :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe in the USA


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2008, 08:07 PM~11743100
> *maybe in the USA
> *



yeah i talk about the california rate


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2008, 01:18 PM~11740486
> *but the question is will it be of the same quality ????? Cause you do get what you pay for up until a certain point. I guess when yr what 3000 some odd miles away you find its harder to put trust into a shop if you kno what i mean, even tho i kno all you guys get yr shit done round there and so there has to be worthy places but shipping kills yo when yr payin 2 ways plus if the feds try to hit you with taxes cause you altered a part you already had.
> *


maybe even better the thing is there is so many chrome shops out here that everyone is competing for business so there is no monoploy on chrome......quailty is a must in this club  we wont settle for less.......

PUT IT THIS WAY, BIKE OF THE YEAR GETS HIS PARTS PLATED AT THE SAME PLACE I DO HERE IN CALI


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 30 2008, 10:53 PM~11744410
> *maybe even better the thing is there is so many chrome shops out here that everyone is competing for business so there is no monoploy on chrome......quailty is a must in this club  we wont settle for less.......
> 
> PUT IT THIS WAY, BIKE OF THE YEAR GETS HIS PARTS PLATED AT THE SAME PLACE I DO  HERE IN CALI
> *


Sweet i got a shit load more parts to do and so maybe ill look into shipping them out there


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, D-ice69


sup jeff


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY-J saying go low and now time 4 dodo lol!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup y'all!!! Yes sir Jayz'n you put all in the passion! :thumbsup: With D-I-C-J you guyz are just ''IN'' :biggrin:  Keep that good work on... like usual :cheesy: Good luck with the super chorme man! 

How's your bike going Steven? Something's new?
:wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 30 2008, 09:53 PM~11744410-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe even better the thing is there is so many chrome shops out here that everyone is competing for business so there is no monoploy on chrome......quailty is a must in this club  we wont settle for less.......
> 
> PUT IT THIS WAY, BIKE OF THE YEAR GETS HIS PARTS PLATED AT THE SAME PLACE I DO  HERE IN CALI
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not like all the engraved part we have receive from cali :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Oct 1 2008, 06:51 AM~11747483
> *wASSup y'all!!! Yes sir Jayz'n you put all in the passion! :thumbsup: With D-I-C-J you guyz are just ''IN''  :biggrin:   Keep that good work on... like usual  :cheesy: Good luck with the super chorme man!
> 
> How's your bike going Steven? Something's new?
> :wave:
> *



still waiting for the pics antonio!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 30 2008, 07:53 PM~11744410
> *maybe even better the thing is there is so many chrome shops out here that everyone is competing for business so there is no monoploy on chrome......quailty is a must in this club  we wont settle for less.......
> 
> PUT IT THIS WAY, BIKE OF THE YEAR GETS HIS PARTS PLATED AT THE SAME PLACE I DO  HERE IN CALI
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## Ant-Wan

Don't worry, it's coming  maybe tonight I'll try to post a few or tomorow... Just a lot of work and with the dance class... days are ''fully loaded'' :tongue: where is the thread to post them?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 1 2008, 09:49 AM~11749106
> *not like all the engraved part we have receive from cali :uh:
> 
> *


different plater


----------



## D-ice69

THK ant-wan it's nice coming from you becose trust me it's no eazy to do but i put all my hart and spirit in to it !!!!!keep it low bro :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  D-ICEY-J   !!!!!


----------



## syked1

> not like all the engraved part we have receive from cali :uh:
> 
> why what happened to those parts?


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## lolow

*:uh: alot of nice bikes in those pics :biggrin:*


----------



## PurpleLicious

damn I love that burban on reverses!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2008, 09:24 PM~11744769
> *Sweet i got a shit load more parts to do and so maybe ill look into shipping them out there
> *



I'll have a couple of things too! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 1 2008, 08:39 PM~11753463
> *I'll have a couple of things too!  :biggrin:
> *


maybe we should seriously look into it cause damn if danny (sic n twisted) says that hmmmmm makes you think ... and all we got to do is pay shipping cause we already own the parts so no douanes or Taxes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 30 2008, 09:53 PM~11744410
> *maybe even better the thing is there is so many chrome shops out here that everyone is competing for business so there is no monoploy on chrome......quailty is a must in this club  we wont settle for less.......
> 
> PUT IT THIS WAY, BIKE OF THE YEAR GETS HIS PARTS PLATED AT THE SAME PLACE I DO  HERE IN CALI
> *


yeah but it is often a battle toget your shit back... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 1 2008, 11:49 AM~11749106
> *not like all the engraved part we have receive from cali :uh:
> still waiting for the pics antonio!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes unfortunately this chrome was of very poor quality...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Oct 2 2008, 06:09 AM~11757754-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but it is often a battle toget your shit back... :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FROM WHO
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 2 2008, 06:10 AM~11757759
> *yes unfortunately this chrome was of very poor quality...
> *


FROM WHO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 1 2008, 09:25 PM~11756143
> *maybe we should seriously look into it cause damn if danny (sic n twisted) says that hmmmmm makes you think ... and all we got to do is pay shipping cause we already own the parts so no douanes or Taxes
> *


IT WAS JUST A SUGGESTION, DO WHAT YOU GUYS FEEL IS RIGHT AND WHAT YOU GUYS ARE COMFORTABLE DOING. IF YOUR ALREADY HAPPY WITH THE QUAILITY AND PRICES YOUR GETTING UP THERE, STAY UP THERE


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 2 2008, 08:11 AM~11758048
> *IT WAS JUST A SUGGESTION, DO WHAT YOU GUYS FEEL IS RIGHT AND WHAT YOU GUYS ARE COMFORTABLE DOING. IF YOUR ALREADY HAPPY WITH THE QUAILITY AND PRICES YOUR GETTING UP THERE, STAY UP THERE
> *



not sure about that.. and I'll probably do some gold and chrome


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

for the price i paid i would have rather sent it there to be 2 toned... would of came out even but ahead


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 2 2008, 02:20 PM~11761062
> *for the price i paid i would have rather sent it there to be 2 toned... would of came out even but ahead
> *



dave told me that... 

engraved and chromed out there... it came out the same price as just chrome it over here...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 2 2008, 11:50 AM~11759681
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 2 2008, 05:15 PM~11761560
> *dave told me that...
> 
> engraved and chromed out there... it came out the same price as just chrome it over here...
> *


yea but the chrome here is way better in quality


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 2 2008, 11:40 PM~11764906
> *yea but the chrome here is way better in quality
> *


is that so? so then how do all these american cats win shows?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 2 2008, 08:40 PM~11764906
> *yea but the chrome here is way better in quality
> *


HAVE YOU SEEN CHROME FROM EVERY CHROME SHOP HERE......BECAUASE EVEN I HAVENT AND I LIVE HERE


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 3 2008, 01:25 AM~11765985
> *HAVE YOU SEEN CHROME FROM EVERY CHROME SHOP HERE......BECAUASE EVEN I HAVENT AND I LIVE HERE
> *


becose we do things better here hahahaha j/k :biggrin: mabe some place are good ...,but some ive seen are so/so in quality still looks good but you see alot of ``yellow``on the parts etc etc


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 2 2008, 09:11 AM~11758048
> *IT WAS JUST A SUGGESTION, DO WHAT YOU GUYS FEEL IS RIGHT AND WHAT YOU GUYS ARE COMFORTABLE DOING. IF YOUR ALREADY HAPPY WITH THE QUAILITY AND PRICES YOUR GETTING UP THERE, STAY UP THERE
> *


quality yes, price not really...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 2 2008, 09:08 AM~11758036
> *FROM WHO
> 
> FROM WHO
> *


I won't say on here bro but believe me it is


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 2 2008, 11:32 PM~11765418
> *is that so? so then how do all these american cats win shows?
> *


cause canadians don't go to compete there and just chrome alone won't win shows by itself...hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 2 2008, 04:15 PM~11761560
> *dave told me that...
> 
> engraved and chromed out there... it came out the same price as just chrome it over here...
> *


very true...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 1 2008, 11:25 PM~11756143
> *maybe we should seriously look into it cause damn if danny (sic n twisted) says that hmmmmm makes you think ... and all we got to do is pay shipping cause we already own the parts so no douanes or Taxes
> *


you will stillpay for duty taxes and brokage fees along with shipping but it is true that some shop in the U.S do some good work too but by the time you pay for shipping, taxes and shit, it ends up being the same price...I think a shit load of parts would be worth it though...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 3 2008, 05:42 PM~11771537
> *you will stillpay for duty taxes and brokage fees along with shipping but it is true that some shop in the U.S do some good work too but by the time you pay for shipping, taxes and shit, it ends up being the same price...I think a shit load of parts would be worth it though...
> *


Sorry, but there shouldnt be taxes nor duty if you already own the parts dave. Brokerage fees yes with UPS cause they clear it thru customs, but shipped via Canada post or DHL or Purolator no brokerage fees.


----------



## D-ice69

dam yes i need that engraving and crome plus new parts bad !! but no way i'm going to pay 700 $$ for only my fork or hadlebar it's almost 1/2 of what i pay 4 all my part on the d-ice !! so what is it going to be for 7 majeur part ?? 2000 just of crome come on!!!a killer yes hmmm!!:thumbsup:  :guns:    :no: :no: D-ICEY-J!!!!!!!! :yes: :no: :wave:


----------



## syked1

yeah man thats why i am goin to look into the customs part of it next week.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 3 2008, 07:33 PM~11773234
> *dam yes  i need  that  engraving  and crome  plus new  parts  bad !! but no way  i'm  going  to pay  700 $$ for only  my fork  or hadlebar  it's  almost  1/2 of  what  i pay  4 all  my  part  on the  d-ice !! so what is  it  going to be for 7 majeur part ?? 2000 just  of  crome come on!!!a killer yes  hmmm!!:thumbsup:    :guns:        :no:  :no: D-ICEY-J!!!!!!!! :yes:  :no:  :wave:
> *



Hey Jeff I'll engraved some parts too....

lets ship all that together bro


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11773901
> *Hey Jeff I'll engraved some parts too....
> 
> lets ship all that together bro
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 3 2008, 08:01 PM~11773006
> *Sorry, but there shouldnt be taxes nor duty if you already own the parts dave. Brokerage fees yes with UPS cause they clear it thru customs, but shipped via Canada post or DHL or Purolator no brokerage fees.
> *


yeah that is true with Canada Post but with UPS, you always pay duty fees though but we shouldn't though like you are saying...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11773901
> *Hey Jeff I'll engraved some parts too....
> 
> lets ship all that together bro
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 4 2008, 12:27 PM~11776660
> *yeah that is true with Canada Post but with UPS, you always pay duty fees though but we shouldn't though like you are saying...
> *


with UPS you pay a brokerage fee for them to expedite it thru customs which has nothin to do with Duty or taxes


----------



## syked1

finished upholstering my red seat for my rapido bike...


----------



## syked1

see you all in 45 mins


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 4 2008, 12:23 PM~11776919
> *with UPS you pay a brokerage fee for them to expedite it thru customs which has nothin to do with Duty or taxes
> *


damn everytime I look at their bill, I see an amount for brokage fees and another for duty fees... :0 I'm getting robbed then!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 4 2008, 04:11 PM~11778088
> *finished upholstering my red seat for my rapido bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit Jason!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some pics of our meeting tonight...All members there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 4 2008, 10:17 PM~11779539
> *damn everytime I look at their bill, I see an amount for brokage fees and another for duty fees... :0  I'm getting robbed then!!!!
> *


Use USPS where available cause its only $5 or DHL which is included in the shippin i beleive


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 5 2008, 12:44 AM~11780965
> *Use USPS where available cause its only $5 or DHL which is included in the shippin i beleive
> *


yeah but do you get a tracking number with USPS?


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up dave how is everything going the club is looking good


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 5 2008, 10:45 AM~11782186
> *yeah but do you get a tracking number with USPS?
> *


you can with the right service level, just not snail mail 10 day service


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 5 2008, 11:26 AM~11782603
> *you can with the right service level, just not snail mail 10 day service
> *


oh shit I didn't know that...You just go to the post office and you can ship anything? Even big parts? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 5 2008, 10:11 AM~11782316
> *wuz up dave how is everything going the club is looking good
> *


yeah thanks D...All is well up here bro...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 5 2008, 10:35 AM~11782632
> *yeah thanks D...All is well up here bro...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 5 2008, 12:34 PM~11782626
> *oh shit I didn't know that...You just go to the post office and you can ship anything? Even big parts? :0
> *


big parts mmmm not really check canadapost.ca or USPS.com for more info on max box sizes


----------



## syked1

check http://www.canadapost.ca/Personal/Products...ervices.aspx#US

PriorityTM Worldwide** Noon next business day † Δ 
Xpresspost TM – USA 3, 4 and 5 days - 
Expedited Parcel TM USA In as little as 6 days - - 
Light Packet USA** 
(Items less than 500 g) In as little as 4 days - - - - 
Small Packet TM – USA Air 
(Items less than 1 kg) In as little as 4 days - - - 
Small Packet TM - USA Surface 
(Items less than 1 kg) In as little as 6 days - - -


i kno that Expedited allows up to 30 KG for weight & about 2-3 meters cube so (l+w+h)


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 4 2008, 08:37 PM~11779687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wuhahah huggies look like a freaking retard wuhaahaha


----------



## abel

> finished upholstering my red seat for my rapido bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge vagina??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wuhahah huggies look like a freaking retard wuhaahaha
> 
> 
> 
> he look like himself
Click to expand...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 5 2008, 05:37 PM~11784009
> *huge vagina?
> *


lol could be


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 5 2008, 12:40 PM~11782910
> *check http://www.canadapost.ca/Personal/Products...ervices.aspx#US
> 
> PriorityTM Worldwide** Noon next business day †  Δ
> Xpresspost TM – USA 3, 4 and 5 days    -
> Expedited Parcel TM USA In as little as 6 days -  -
> Light Packet USA**
> (Items less than 500 g) In as little as 4 days  - - - -
> Small Packet TM – USA Air
> (Items less than 1 kg)  In as little as 4 days  - -  -
> Small Packet TM - USA Surface
> (Items less than 1 kg)  In as little as 6 days  - -  -
> i kno that Expedited allows up to 30 KG for weight & about 2-3 meters cube so (l+w+h)
> *


good shit Jason...thanks bro!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn nice to see some bike club guys on here posting their progress...Jason, Jeffy and Steven are really doing some nice work I see...Good shit guys!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt back to page 1


----------



## abel




----------



## TonyO

Whatup Lux :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup Riderz!!!! :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 08:34 AM~11790208
> *Whatup Lux :wave:
> *



:wave: Hi Tony

I'll hit you back soon for those 16" parts... 

I'm suposed to receive some other stuff soon... then I'll pay you the stuff we talked about


----------



## bad news




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Oct 6 2008, 10:34 AM~11790208-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whatup Lux :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 11:32 AM~11790652
> *good morning :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Oct 6 2008, 12:38 PM~11791212
> * wASSup Riderz!!!! :wave:
> *



whats up fella's? good lookin out... we are already getting hit with near freezin weather tonight a low of 1 degree which is what like 32 for yall


----------



## bad news




----------



## syked1

sup bad news  sorry didnt see ya there earlier


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 6 2008, 04:03 PM~11794811
> *sup bad news  sorry didnt see ya there earlier
> *


 looking good


----------



## PurpleLicious

SCP soon :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 09:34 AM~11790208
> *Whatup Lux :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

da shizzzzzznit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 6 2008, 09:53 PM~11797264
> *SCP soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 3 2008, 10:59 PM~11773901
> *Hey Jeff I'll engraved some parts too....
> 
> lets ship all that together bro
> *


I got no problem doing that !!!! let's include jason whit use to make it a full famely shiping!!!!!   
:thumbsup: :wave: :yes: D-ICEY-J reply as sone thk bro


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 7 2008, 01:19 PM~11801678
> *I got  no problem  doing  that !!!! let's  include jason whit use to make  it  a full famely  shiping!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes: D-ICEY-J  reply as sone  thk  bro
> *


dont wait for me im not ready yet, wont be for a bit. But im lookin into it for you guys, to see if we can eliminate the Duty & taxes upon their return


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 7 2008, 04:17 PM~11803268
> *dont wait for me im not ready yet, wont be for a bit. But im lookin into it for you guys, to see if we can eliminate the Duty & taxes upon their return
> *


 I dide not whanted to speek 4 you but it look like a good idee to send all in one shoot !!! anyway DANNY told me that he was going to vegas then when he will get back he will send me the final sketsh 4 the handlebar an steering all that in about a weak or 2 big top !!!!!!!
:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11803561
> *
> *


 you are top on what you do !!! and i will be proud to pay you afther all you have done 2 help me finish my dream bike !!! more of it your price are more then ok !!!!D-ICE69 whaiting 4 more news from you !!!!!!
:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 7 2008, 02:17 PM~11803268
> *dont wait for me im not ready yet, wont be for a bit. But im lookin into it for you guys, to see if we can eliminate the Duty & taxes upon their return
> *



It is not for right now for me too bro... just starting to talk about it


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11805521
> *It is not for right now for me too bro... just starting to talk about it
> *


 well it's a start but action is better then word me i'm almost ready to go!!!! an when i said go it's top low !!!
:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :wave: D-ICEY-J and call back purplelicious !!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up guys if you all need anything just holla at me i will hook it up


----------



## D-ice69

WELL IT ALL 4 ME SEE ALL OF YOU AN 2 ALL MY LUXURIOUS BRO STAY LOW!!! :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: JEFFYYY D-ICEY-J


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2008, 08:31 PM~11805968
> *wuz up guys if you all need anything just holla at me i will hook it up
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

suppppppppp peeps!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 8 2008, 09:15 AM~11810343
> *wasup :wave:
> *


sup lolow...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 8 2008, 10:52 AM~11810615
> *sup lolow...
> *


sup boss :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey Dave do you know if we'll have the T-shirts for scp?


----------



## D-ice69

> Hey Dave do you know if we'll have the T-shirts for scp?
> [/quote YES IT 'S TIME GET BUSY CREATE NEW RIDE GOING
> BACK TO WORK ON IT SO MY BRO STAY LOW !!! FROM JEFFYYY D-ICEY-J


----------



## Ant-Wan

'Morning guyz :wave: Feeling good today?


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 8 2008, 12:02 PM~11811621
> *Hey Dave do you know if we'll have the T-shirts for scp?
> *



i was thinking the same thing but i dont think so bro...our cali brother are too slow for this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

We are very near the end of metal work on the frame... today we finished the chainguard, brake arm mount & most of the grinding...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good work Jason!!!! Really you are putting it down along with a few others big time for this club bro...Damn we need more Jasons in this club!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 8 2008, 12:02 PM~11811621
> *Hey Dave do you know if we'll have the T-shirts for scp?
> *


I doubt it young Hauwarth but we never know...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 8 2008, 11:57 PM~11818120
> *good work Jason!!!! Really you are putting it down along with a few others big time for this club bro...Damn we need more Jasons in this club!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


tis not just me jeffy is here wit me doin it too


----------



## syked1

we could always use some more double J's :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 8 2008, 11:05 PM~11818199
> *tis not just me jeffy is here wit me doin it too
> *


I know that's why I'm saying a few others in there... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 8 2008, 11:47 PM~11818633
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ready for SCP bro?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 9 2008, 12:52 AM~11818675
> *ready for SCP bro?
> *


yeah pretty much so


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 8 2008, 09:59 PM~11818140
> *I doubt it young Hauwarth but we never know...
> *


I'll bw there with a bike...and for the first time ever... it will not be purple... :0


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :yes: :wave: yes jason an i D-ICEY-J have work like luxurious real brotha on this project and now gething very close to finish !!!!!!! to you my bro big-J i say THK !!!! :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J lux brotha for ever !!!!


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 9 2008, 03:22 PM~11822872
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey lolow can you say a few word an i meen more than 5 or is it only :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: on site !!!! lol joking bro so long this is the D-ICEY-J :wave: :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## syked1

hehehe your welcome bro, gotta share the knowledge man.....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 9 2008, 04:33 PM~11823569
> *hehehe your welcome bro, gotta share the knowledge man.....
> *


for sure we come out of it stronger an bether that's the way and we are luxurious brotha !!!! share stay togeter that 's the way !!! luxurious way so stay low big bro !!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: D-ICEY-J


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 8 2008, 09:54 PM~11818071
> *We are very near the end of metal work on the frame... today we finished the chainguard, brake arm mount & most of the grinding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah grind those weld... expecialy for the rear fender... to have it perfectly round...

so you wont put alot of bondo... worst come to worst grind it and reweld it .... a couple time... put more time on the metal work and you'll save on bondo work :biggrin: 

and it wont crack...


----------



## PurpleLicious

and keep up the good work guys... if you need help hit me up guys... I working on mines too.... 

And I can have alot of parts cus of my job


----------



## PurpleLicious

those 3D flat fender are hard to do perfectly... I did some like that on the bike that manny have right now... if you need help for it ... It will be a pleasur guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 9 2008, 12:47 PM~11821992
> *I'll bw there with a bike...and for the first time ever... it will not be purple... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 9 2008, 03:30 PM~11823528
> *hey lolow can  you  say  a few  word  an i meen  more than  5 or is  it only  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  on site !!!!  lol  joking  bro  so long this  is  the  D-ICEY-J  :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!
> *


hahaha lolow is the king of smilies Jeffy... :biggrin: He barely talks or type anything useful... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 9 2008, 05:19 PM~11824583
> *for sure  we  come  out of  it  stronger  an bether  that's  the  way  and  we are luxurious brotha  !!!! share  stay  togeter that 's the way !!! luxurious  way  so stay  low big  bro !!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin: D-ICEY-J
> *


Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 9 2008, 04:30 PM~11823528
> *hey lolow can  you  say  a few  word  an i meen  more than  5 or is  it only   :biggrin:  :biggrin:     :biggrin:  on site !!!!  lol  joking  bro  so long this  is  the  D-ICEY-J  :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!
> *


yea i can say more then 5 words ,what woud you like to see typed one the page ,nice words ,a poem ok here one ...........................

:biggrin: Church of the Intercession

Begin you braying trumpets. Begin you fruitful stares. 
I bring you my heartburn, 
my rancor and verve. 

I lay them at your altar alongside the candlewax 
and hunger. 

Yea yo, you cowards and corporate aspirants! 
You flagrant fouls and fugitive fortune tellers! 

Where is your bubble? 
Your hi-dee-ho and 401k? 
It has purchased some infant's afghan. 

And you, who once raced the alleys in terror and surprise: 
where is your alibi? Your stink? Your crying uncle? 

O, even the archway over 125th Street calls down for absolution. 

The M5 fumbles down and down, carrying its load 
of house help and entrepreneurs, 
its waifs and wannabes. 

But where is the city and its electric tale? 
Where is your will to remake and remodel? 

Yea, you have capsized the island, mi amigos. 
Your ceremonials and serial monogamies 
signify nothing before the Lord. 

It is not enough to strive, o my people. 
We must reconfigure the equipment. 
You must see the drain and piping 
before this year has shelved your dreams like swimwear. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

is that enough for you my friend hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 9 2008, 10:39 PM~11827378
> *yea i can say more then 5 words ,what woud you like to see typed one the page ,nice words ,a poem ok here one ...........................
> 
> :biggrin: Church of the Intercession
> 
> Begin you braying trumpets. Begin you fruitful stares.
> I bring you my heartburn,
> my rancor and verve.
> 
> I lay them at your altar alongside the candlewax
> and hunger.
> 
> Yea yo, you cowards and corporate aspirants!
> You flagrant fouls and fugitive fortune tellers!
> 
> Where is your bubble?
> Your hi-dee-ho and 401k?
> It has purchased some infant's afghan.
> 
> And you, who once raced the alleys in terror and surprise:
> where is your alibi? Your stink? Your crying uncle?
> 
> O, even the archway over 125th Street calls down for absolution.
> 
> The M5 fumbles down and down, carrying its load
> of house help and entrepreneurs,
> its waifs and wannabes.
> 
> But where is the city and its electric tale?
> Where is your will to remake and remodel?
> 
> Yea, you have capsized the island, mi amigos.
> Your ceremonials and serial monogamies
> signify nothing before the Lord.
> 
> It is not enough to strive, o my people.
> We must reconfigure the equipment.
> You must see the drain and piping
> before this year has shelved your dreams like swimwear.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you just copied this shit and pasted it on here fokker... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 9 2008, 08:58 PM~11827516
> *you just copied this shit and pasted it on here fokker... :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 9 2008, 11:43 PM~11827399
> *is that enough for you my friend hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


very good lolow thk but all that just for small joke .good poeme!! :biggrin: :biggrin: u have all my respect bro just like all my luxurious brother!!!   D-ICEY-J


----------



## D-ice69

yo bro big -j shek your pm and give me your reply on the subject !!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 9 2008, 11:58 PM~11827516
> *you just copied this shit and pasted it on here fokker... :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


there still words hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## PurpleLicious

thats old school


----------



## lolow

:uh: yes it is


----------



## PurpleLicious

whats going on with you Lowlow?

You'll finish that 69 buick... or have some thing else in mind?


----------



## syked1

sup dudes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 10 2008, 10:17 AM~11829926
> *there still words hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


yeah but you should start writing them yourself as in the words are coming out of your head and you type them ya goooooooffffffffff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 10 2008, 03:13 PM~11832158
> *sup dudes
> *


Jason, the chrome shop called me and your bird cage part is ready bro...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 10 2008, 01:57 PM~11831140
> *whats going on with you Lowlow?
> 
> You'll finish that 69 buick... or have some thing else in mind?
> *


something else ,and mostly the 68 for hopping :biggrin: will see what the saaq will give me first :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:02 PM~11832584
> *something else ,and mostly the 68 for hopping  :biggrin: will see what the saaq will give me first  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 10 2008, 03:02 PM~11832584
> *something else ,and mostly the 68 for hopping  :biggrin: will see what the saaq will give me first  :biggrin:
> *



allright


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 10 2008, 04:32 PM~11832291
> *Jason, the chrome shop called me and your bird cage part is ready bro...
> *


Sweet Sweet cant wait to see them


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 10 2008, 11:23 PM~11835808
> *Sweet Sweet cant wait to see them
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 11 2008, 12:23 AM~11835808
> *Sweet Sweet cant wait to see them
> *



 ...and we can't wait to see them too bro!!! :around: uffin:

Happy to see you all in a week at the scp :biggrin: wASSup!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 11 2008, 08:18 AM~11836814
> * ...and we can't wait to see them too bro!!!  :around: uffin:
> 
> Happy to see you all in a week at the scp :biggrin: wASSup!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:  ill have to get them wednesday after school then try to put them on. :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 11 2008, 12:52 PM~11837978
> *:biggrin:    ill have to get them wednesday after school then try to put them on.  :0
> *


right on Jason...Damn that is going to look great brother J... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 11 2008, 12:52 PM~11837978
> *:biggrin:    ill have to get them wednesday after school then try to put them on.  :0
> *


Homie PLease, tell me that you just gonna try!?!? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 11 2008, 02:22 PM~11838126
> *right on Jason...Damn that is going to look great brother J... :biggrin:
> *


you kno off hand what time they are open until?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 11 2008, 02:51 PM~11838558
> *you kno off hand what time they are open until?
> *


5 p.m max bro...


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:uh: REPOST :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 11 2008, 08:17 PM~11840014
> *:uh: REPOST  :cheesy:
> *


stfu and go repost some smilies and ttt fokker and I learned that from you in the first place!! :biggrin: I'm the pic guy here it seems... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 11 2008, 07:38 PM~11839519
> *5 p.m max bro...
> *


shes goin to be tight


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 11 2008, 10:17 PM~11840306
> *stfu and go repost some smilies and ttt fokker and I learned that from you in the first place!! :biggrin: I'm the pic guy here it seems... :biggrin:
> *


yea you 98 000 post whore :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 11 2008, 10:48 PM~11840934
> *yea you 98 000 post whore :biggrin:
> *


you taught me well... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 11 2008, 09:32 PM~11840398
> *shes goin to be tight
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 11 2008, 09:32 PM~11840398
> *shes goin to be tight
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

good mornin 514 450 418 819 homies, its another nice day so far


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

good day to all my luxurious brotha!! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

hello hello brotha it's none stop continual rider ! !!!go on the way yes d-way is the luxurious way an so it's my way an becose it's famely !!!!! lowrider 4 ever!! D-ICEY-J :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 12 2008, 07:26 PM~11844760
> *hello hello brotha  it's  none stop  continual  rider ! !!!go on the  way  yes  d-way  is the luxurious  way  an so  it's  my  way an becose  it's  famely !!!!! lowrider 4 ever!!            D-ICEY-J :thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



damn straight D-Ice man! Always the right word :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  :wave: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 12 2008, 11:28 PM~11846239
> *damn straight D-Ice man! Always the right word  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


well evry ride day is perfect way to me an whit famely that's top to any other day or way!! lowrider 4 ever D-ICEY-J :thumbsup:  :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## syked1

sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 13 2008, 12:18 AM~11846621
> *sounds good  :biggrin:
> *


cool to me big -j see u tomorow   :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 12 2008, 11:16 PM~11846602
> *well  evry  ride  day  is  perfect  way  to me  an  whit  famely  that's  top to  any  other  day  or way!! lowrider 4 ever  D-ICEY-J  :thumbsup:    :wave:  :wave:    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


 :cheesy: Hahaha  That's what I mean... :biggrin: This is what you tallking about!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

whats is going on jay,, still waiting those forks pictures bro


----------



## alex_low

zup guys your bike gobba be ready for the scp???


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 13 2008, 10:48 AM~11848142
> *whats is going on jay,, still waiting those forks pictures bro
> *


Tomorrow i will have them


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Oct 13 2008, 11:49 AM~11848464
> *zup guys your bike gobba be ready for the scp???
> *


yes sir


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## abel




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Oct 13 2008, 09:49 AM~11848464
> *zup guys your bike gobba be ready for the scp???
> *



Yup are you gonna come?


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 14 2008, 08:38 AM~11856879
> *good morning :wave:
> *



morning gatineau goof :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

working on putting things together, but ran into a snag... need to enlarge 2 holes cause they got plating inside, now threads are having a tough time


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2008, 03:50 PM~11860704
> *working on putting things together, but ran into a snag... need to enlarge 2 holes cause they got plating inside, now threads are having a tough time
> *



retap them.. but you promised something mister

WE WANT PICS


----------



## syked1

ok...im putten them on phtobket


----------



## syked1




----------



## lolow

:0 :0 black chrome :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 14 2008, 11:34 PM~11864629
> *:0  :0  black chrome  :cheesy:
> *


Yes Sir


----------



## lolow

looks good


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 I didn't want to see this b4 the show but....... MANnN it's unbelievable the beauty of the black chrome   :around: See it in 2 dayz :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

thx


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

fukkn nice jason :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2008, 08:15 PM~11863637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro very nice


----------



## juangotti

DAMN!!!!!


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 15 2008, 01:34 PM~11864629
> *:0  :0  black chrome  :cheesy:
> *


  fuck those parts look cool.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 12:19 AM~11865189
> *fukkn nice jason :0
> *


 :0 thx danny


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Oct 15 2008, 12:21 AM~11865222-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice bro very nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:23 AM~11865236
> *DAMN!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mitchell26_@Oct 15 2008, 12:25 AM~11865280
> *  fuck those parts look cool.
> *


thx guys


----------



## juangotti

Makes me wanna use some bird cage ahahhaha


----------



## syked1

hehehehe i figured i would max it out goin with doubles everywhere, but the guy surprised me with the final fork bar shape and it has 3... but i missed out on gettin the d twist bars caged then i would have been in business


----------



## juangotti

sell me the bars and get you new ones. ahahha


----------



## syked1

heheheh only if he would make a new set & if the price was right, but i kno he doesnt want to do caged stuff.


----------



## juangotti

fukkk it they look cool. now put it all together


----------



## syked1

this is just the first set of shit from chrome i got the sissybar & steering ready to plate for this


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LUXURIOUS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2008, 11:30 PM~11865350
> *hehehehe i figured i would max it out goin with doubles everywhere, but the guy surprised me with the final fork bar shape and it has 3... but i missed out on gettin the d twist bars caged then i would have been in business
> *


----------



## syked1

mornin guys ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup Jayz'N! Easy wake-up??  little bit hard for me!

Who's going everyone today? Win your elections? :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hello hello ride an stay low to all luxurious bro!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: I 'M almost ready 4 SCP D-ICEY-J


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

nice forks jay,... no hating but not sure if I like the black chrome... I'll have to see it in person....


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 15 2008, 01:19 PM~11869352
> *nice forks jay,... no hating but not sure if I like the black  chrome... I'll have to see it in person....
> *


thx ya it is deffinatly different, but will looks great in person, pix dont turn out well with it


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 15 2008, 04:05 PM~11870661
> *thx ya it is deffinatly different, but will looks great in person, pix dont turn out well with it
> *


ya it's the true bro trust me D-ICEY-J it look damm nice !!!!!!hope you have no more probleme whit goose neck big -j ?? :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 15 2008, 05:53 PM~11871825
> *ya it's  the  true  bro trust  me D-ICEY-J it  look damm  nice !!!!!!hope you have no more  probleme  whit  goose neck big -j ?? :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J
> *


i re-tapped the holes so now it should work good


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 15 2008, 06:27 PM~11872148
> *i re-tapped the holes so now it should work good
> *


good bro i'm happy 4 you !!!!on my part i just finish d-ice cleaning an my small personel finish !!!! i will see you at scp bro so stay low !!!!   
:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: D-ICEY-J


----------



## lolow

keep up the good work guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2008, 04:50 PM~11860704
> *working on putting things together, but ran into a snag... need to enlarge 2 holes cause they got plating inside, now threads are having a tough time
> *


yeah that shit happened to me so many times...Got to retapthe holes or sometimes drill them back to their regular size but damn Jason, those parts look amazing bro...That black chrome came out bad as fuck!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11863637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 15 2008, 09:52 AM~11868375
> *hello hello  ride an stay  low to all luxurious  bro!!!!! :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup: I 'M almost  ready 4 SCP D-ICEY-J
> *


Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 15 2008, 06:48 AM~11867711
> *wASSup Jayz'N! Easy wake-up??  little bit hard for me!
> 
> Who's going everyone today? Win your elections? :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

oh yes it's jefyyyyyyyyy an is ready fully ready !!! ICEY -J ready peace to all my bro from luxurious famely!!!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :no: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 16 2008, 12:30 AM~11876624
> *oh yes  it's  jefyyyyyyyyy  an is  ready  fully  ready  !!! ICEY -J ready peace to  all  my  bro  from luxurious famely!!!!! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :no:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J
> *


good night bro
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11874741
> *keep up the good work guys    :thumbsup:
> *


THK you it's cool coming from you bro !!! see you lolow an thk!!!
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: D-ICEY-J


----------



## syked1

chow


----------



## juangotti

Not feeling the fender braces. needs BLACK CHROME. lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 16 2008, 12:34 AM~11876675
> *good night bro
> :biggrin:
> *


good night to you to bro but i got to finish uffin: then it will be good night 4 me to !!!!! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## PurpleLicious

hey Jay if you have some loose gold parts.. let me know :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:0 sorry thats all


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup guys! Do somebody have a rope or a electric chain to close the bike section?


----------



## syked1

:nosad:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 ok, we'll talk all togheter tonight to see what we gonna do :cheesy: So excited hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 16 2008, 03:28 PM~11882272
> *:0 ok, we'll talk all togheter tonight to see what we gonna do :cheesy: So excited hno:
> *


mabe i can fix this tomorow becose now my car is load to the top we will talk tonight!!!!! :thumbsup:  D-ICEY-J


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bikes were looking real tight guys at the set up for the show!!!


----------



## excalibur

looking good lux. loving the new green bike.


----------



## syked1

those green ones on this page are old & no longer there


----------



## Ant-Wan

Keep looking on the topic  ...going bigger____T-T-T :biggrin:
recent pics are coming this week-end :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

mornin homies, the bikes and cars looked sweet last night. 

Any1 looking for a bike for there girlfriend or sister or ??? 

I have a 24" 1967 Schwinn hollywood for sale, all original except i added a aftermarket F&R 26" springer fork to it, but will come with old fork, extra schwinn seat all for $400 for the homies. 

link to photobucket pix

http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p289/sy...nn%20Hollywood/


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 15 2008, 11:42 PM~11876778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chow
> *


this bike is craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazy


----------



## syked1

thx abel  :biggrin:


----------



## Douk




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lil_frosty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2005, 10:26 PM~3790763
> *Let's keep this thread a bike thread guys...This is for the LuxuriouS kids...
> 
> 
> *


clean bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some of our bikes at the show tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lil_frosty_@Oct 17 2008, 11:50 PM~11899536
> *clean bikes :thumbsup:
> *


thats 3 yrs ago, check the new recent ones


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

mornin guys... un quatrieme journee avec la gastro cest fun ca...je devra etre au stade pour midi ou proche


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yeah guyz! I like this, like that when it's like this and that!    :biggrin:
T T T :yes: 

Nice pics by the way! 'was nice that you came down Lowlow :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2008, 08:33 AM~11902637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 danny made it to canada damn


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 19 2008, 12:35 AM~11906910
> *danny made it to canada damn
> *


no he sold the bike to one of our members the v.p.


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

wasup icey-j :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2008, 10:27 PM~11912839
> *wasup icey-j  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


just send a mesage 2 justdez and going 4 shilling by the1 only way whitsh is uffin: ho yes !!!stress is finaly over and again you dam deserve it that trophee hope your happy i know i'm dam happy 4 you and all you have achieve !!! :thumbsup:  :yes: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J


----------



## syked1

thx dude, yeah im really happy to have placed bro, especially to share the podium with you man. Next year we are goin to kill it.


----------



## lolow

congrats on the wins guys   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11906110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1st place Sport Compact Performance #9 - 2008 - Montreal, Quebec, Canada
D-Ice


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2008, 11:30 AM~11902623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2nd place Sport Compact Performance #9 - 2008 - Montreal, Quebec, Canada
Syked1


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 19 2008, 02:07 PM~11909654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2nd place Trike Sport Compact Performance #9 - 2008 - Montreal, Quebec, Canada

Ant-Wan


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 20 2008, 12:08 AM~11913934
> *congrats on the wins guys      :thumbsup:
> *


Thx Lolow


----------



## lolow

1 place trike, was the cheap all twited trike (walmart bike) :0


----------



## syked1

:0 yes


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HELLO lolow THK bro but i think that you have somthing to do in it ! you and all my oter bro who belive in me and alway back me up ,plus you giving me lucky charme dice for sure i hade all chance whit me and the rest of luxurious famely !!!! THK again lolow !!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: D-ICEY-J


----------



## Ant-Wan

It doesn't matter, Just here to represent MtL and show to civic people what we do on the scene up in here!!! :biggrin: second, is the best way to get T T T  Nice week-end y'all it was a pleasure to spent time with all of us! Peace___


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 20 2008, 09:14 AM~11915928
> *good morning :wave:
> *


by the way i just love the pics ( you know the one i'm talking about :biggrin: 
:tongue: :yes:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: !!!!) stay you bro stay low !!!D-ICEY-J


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 20 2008, 11:45 AM~11916885
> *by the way i just  love the pics ( you  know the one  i'm  talking about :biggrin:
> :tongue:  :yes:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!)  stay you bro  stay low !!!D-ICEY-J
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 20 2008, 11:41 AM~11916865
> *  It doesn't matter, Just here to represent MtL and show to civic people what we do on the scene up in here!!! :biggrin:  second, is the best way to get T T T    Nice week-end y'all it was a pleasure to spent time with all of us! Peace___
> *


that's the way to talk bro the way go slow make it TTT and slowly up grading your bike take time but we are having fun that's what matter sharing the same passion and unity that is more then sinpel hobie it's why they call us luxurious famely !!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: D-ICEY-J


----------



## syked1

what you talkin about fool ..... :biggrin: :cheesy:  

sup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 20 2008, 03:30 PM~11919613
> *what you talkin about fool .....  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> sup guys
> *



:dunno: Is that some real talk  :cheesy: Well, it was a good night! But it's sad that is was the last show, even if it's a 3days show! :tears: Well, see you here and at the next meeting! Or I'll call you if I need some help! Peace famil-YAAA :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

shit we are getting wayyyyyyyyyy too good for Montreal!!!! hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 20 2008, 04:30 PM~11919613
> *what you talkin about fool .....  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> sup guys
> *


dont you know fool ..never to mess whit mr-t cose if you do then your god dam fool !!! :machinegun: :guns: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: where MR-T is the A-TEAM is 2 so remember that fool !!!!!! so MR-D say stay ICEY  :biggrin: !!!! other wise MR-T will roll on you whit the A team van fool !!! D-ICEY-J


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 20 2008, 06:09 PM~11921235
> *dont you know  fool ..never  to  mess whit  mr-t cose if you do then your god dam  fool !!! :machinegun:  :guns:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :biggrin: where  MR-T  is  the  A-TEAM  is 2 so remember  that fool !!!!!! so  MR-D say  stay  ICEY   :biggrin: !!!!  other  wise  MR-T will  roll on you  whit  the  A team van fool !!! D-ICEY-J
> *


Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11921235
> *dont you know  fool ..never  to  mess whit  mr-t cose if you do then your god dam  fool !!! :machinegun:  :guns:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :biggrin: where  MR-T  is  the  A-TEAM  is 2 so remember  that fool !!!!!! so  MR-D say  stay  ICEY   :biggrin: !!!!  other  wise  MR-T will  roll on you  whit  the  A team van fool !!! D-ICEY-J
> *


heheheheheheh


----------



## lolow




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 20 2008, 07:05 PM~11921938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 These girls know how to ''ride''  they just need to learn how to lowride! Show them Steven how we do and how you do:nicoderm:!!! Very nice bike bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow




----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 This girl got more muscles than a muscle car :0


----------



## D-ice69

HO YES !!!SO YOU TAKE MR-T FOR A FOOL SO THEN YOUR A BIGER GOD DAM FOOL ! THAT'S WHY MR-T SAID SO FOOL DONT YOU FOOL WITH ME YOU FOOL AND REMEMBER YOU GOD DAM FOOL THE NAME IS (T) MR-T FOOL DONT YOU EVER FORGET YOU FOOL DONT YOU EVER TRY FOOLING AROUND MR-T YOU FOOL!!! NO FOOLING AROUND WHEN TALKING ABOUT FOOL !!!! LOL D-ICEY-J


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## D-ice69

> :0 This girl got more muscles than a muscle car :0
> [/quoteH YES THE GIRL GOT MUSCLES THEN YOU BRO BUT ME I LIKE WOMEN NOT LITTLE GIRL WHO BRAKE IN HALF AFTER TWO THREE SHOT IN HER COSE I REALLY RIDE HER !!!!SO LONG BRO THERE ARE WOMEN AND GIRL !!! D-ICEY-J


----------



## D-ice69

THE THING IS THERE ARE GIRL WHO BRAKE IN HALF AFTER TWO THREE GOOD ONE IN AND OUT AND THERE ARE WOMEN WHO ARE THE REAL STUFF WITH EXPERIENCE MADE FOR HARD RIDE -IN !!!IT'S OK BRO IT'S HARD WHEN A FEMALE GOT MORE MUSCLES THEN YOU DO...LOL FOR MY SELF I LIKE TO RIDE THEME HARD AND BY FACT OF BEEN IRISH I NEED REAL FEMALE NOT DUM LITTLE GIRL !!!


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:uh: that's your choice homie, but i know a lot of guys they love small gurlz back :cheesy: those I know, they like the way I hit her switchz and get her frame fucked up! It,s all in the way you move to get on the right spot  even if they dumb and small, Im sure they can make you happy anyway :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 20 2008, 11:35 PM~11924943
> *:uh: that's your choice homie, but i know a lot of guys they love small gurlz back :cheesy: usually they like the way I hit her switchz and get her frame fucked up! It,s all in the way you move to get on the right spot
> *


lololololol :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: hey wASS up JayzN :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

chillin bro goin to bed soon


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 20 2008, 08:26 PM~11922278
> *:0 These girls know how to ''ride''  they just need to learn how to lowride! Show them Steven how we do and how you do:nicoderm:!!! Very nice bike bro!  :thumbsup:
> *


THEME RIDE IF THEY KNOW HOW TO SPELL THERE NAME IT MOST BE A FIRST FOR THEME !!!!! DAM THERE ARE HOLE MORE OF IT EMPTY ONE UP (HEAD) AND DOWN WELL I HOPE YOU KNOW WHAT 'S DOWN THERE (GIRLS)WELL BITSH AND THAT'S ALL!!!! SEE YOU BOY !!!LOL D-ICEY-J


----------



## Ant-Wan

PAGE 607 y'all :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 20 2008, 11:35 PM~11924943
> *:uh: that's your choice homie, but i know a lot of guys they love small gurlz back :cheesy: those I know, they like the way I hit her switchz and get her frame fucked up! It,s all in the way you move to get on the right spot  even if they dumb and small, Im sure they can make you happy anyway :biggrin:
> *


OPEN UP BRO YOU SAY TO ME YOU KNOW BETER THEN I DO ABOUT STUFF THAT YOU DID NOT EVEN KNOW COSE I WAS SWINING SHICK WHEN YOU WHERE STILL IN YOUR DADY NUTS SO TALK ABOUT STUFF YOU KNOW OR GO DANCE ON TABLE I DONT GIVE A DAM AND DONT EVER RIGHT SHIT LIKE THIS BRO HAVE SOME RESPECT FOR MEN LIKE ME WHO KNOW LOT'S MORE IN LIFE THEN YOU !!!!! NEXT TIME I WILL MAKE YOU DANCE AND THAT DANCE YOUR NOT GOING TO LIKE!!!!! IS THAT CLEAR .DAM BRO I HADE A VERY HIGH ESTIME OF YOU AND YOU GO LIKE THIS ON THE SITE THINK BEFORE YOU SAY STUFF THAT STUPIDE! LOSING FRIEND IS EAZY AND FASTER THEN MAKING FRIEND IS THAT CLEAR IN OF FOR YOU IF NOT DANCE ON TABLE OR DO WHAT FUCK YOU WANTE !!!! BUT NEVER EVER HAVE A LOST OF RESPECT LIKE THAT AGAIN!!!!!CLEAR IN OF OR DO I HAVE TO MAKE YOU DANCE !!? YOU RESPECT ME ON THE SITE RESPECT ME IN ALL TIME AND IT'S ALL GOING TO BE OK LIKE BEFORE BRO OK. (I DONT FORGET EAZY BUT WE ARE BROTHA AND BRO MUST STICK AS ONE THAT'S WHY RESPECT IS IMPORTEN IN A CLUB WE HAVE TO STAY UNITED )SO YOU JUST HAVE TO SAY YOUR SORRY AND I WILL LET IT GO !! IT ALL IN YOUR HAND !!!!!!(THE TWO MAGIC WORD ARE RESPECT AND THE MOST IMPORTEN OF ALL IS A REAL GOOD I'M SORRY THAT'S ALL) D-ICEY-J


----------



## D-ice69

DONT YOU EVER FERGET THE REAL FACT LIKE I WAS SWINING SHICK WHEN YOU WHERE ???HO YES IN YOUR DADY NUTS AND FINALY WHEN YOU GOT BORN ME I WAS RIDING AND STILL HAVING SHICK SO YOU GET IT NOW OR ARE YOU STILL PLAYING WHIT YOUR SELF THINKING YOUR THE BEST THING ON THE PLANET ???? ANYWAY WHY DO YOU SAY STUPIDE NONE SENCE BY THE WAY TALK IS SHIT !!!! I HOPE YOU WILL OPEN YOUR EYES AND SENCE SO I DONT HAVE TO MAKE YOU DANCE BECOSE IT WILL BE THE LAST DANCE FOR YOU I REALY DONT WANTE TO COME TO THIS !!SO DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO AND DO IT FAST !!! I NEVER IMAGINE YOU SAYING STUPIDE STUFF LIKE THAT!!!YOU MOST KNOW THAT NOTHING BIT LIFE EXPERIENCE AND THIS MOST BE GIVING THE MOST RESPECT OF ALL AND ALL TIME !!!! D-ICEY-J BEFORE YOU SAID THAT YOU HADE FULL RESPECT FOR ME AND JASON BUT WHAT YOU SAID SORRY THAT'S NOT RESPECT EVEN MORE YOU DIDE IT ON THE SITE WHY????????


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 21 2008, 12:35 AM~11925626
> *PAGE 607 y'all :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


WHO IN THE NAME OF GOD DAM FUCK YOU THINK YOU ARE YOU .......SMALL FUCK OF A FOOL!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

New poll guys...Just go cast your votes for the big Lux!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=437328


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2008, 12:45 AM~11926243
> *OPEN  UP  BRO  YOU  SAY  TO ME  YOU  KNOW  BETER  THEN I  DO  ABOUT STUFF  THAT  YOU  DID NOT  EVEN  KNOW  COSE  I WAS  SWINING  SHICK  WHEN  YOU  WHERE  STILL  IN YOUR  DADY  NUTS  SO  TALK ABOUT  STUFF  YOU KNOW OR  GO DANCE  ON  TABLE  I DONT  GIVE  A  DAM  AND  DONT EVER  RIGHT  SHIT  LIKE THIS BRO HAVE  SOME  RESPECT FOR  MEN LIKE  ME  WHO  KNOW  LOT'S  MORE IN  LIFE  THEN  YOU !!!!! NEXT  TIME  I WILL  MAKE  YOU  DANCE  AND  THAT DANCE  YOUR  NOT GOING  TO  LIKE!!!!!  IS THAT CLEAR .DAM BRO  I HADE  A VERY  HIGH  ESTIME OF  YOU  AND  YOU GO LIKE  THIS  ON THE  SITE  THINK  BEFORE  YOU SAY  STUFF THAT  STUPIDE! LOSING  FRIEND  IS  EAZY  AND  FASTER  THEN  MAKING FRIEND IS  THAT  CLEAR  IN OF  FOR  YOU IF  NOT  DANCE  ON  TABLE OR DO WHAT  FUCK  YOU  WANTE !!!!  BUT  NEVER  EVER HAVE A LOST OF  RESPECT LIKE  THAT  AGAIN!!!!!CLEAR  IN OF  OR DO I HAVE TO MAKE  YOU  DANCE  !!? YOU  RESPECT  ME ON  THE SITE RESPECT ME IN ALL  TIME  AND  IT'S  ALL  GOING  TO  BE OK  LIKE  BEFORE  BRO  OK.  (I DONT FORGET  EAZY  BUT WE ARE BROTHA  AND  BRO MUST STICK AS ONE THAT'S  WHY  RESPECT IS  IMPORTEN IN A CLUB  WE HAVE TO  STAY  UNITED )SO  YOU  JUST  HAVE  TO  SAY  YOUR  SORRY  AND  I WILL  LET IT  GO !! IT  ALL IN YOUR  HAND !!!!!!(THE TWO  MAGIC  WORD  ARE  RESPECT AND  THE MOST  IMPORTEN OF  ALL  IS  A REAL  GOOD  I'M  SORRY  THAT'S  ALL)  D-ICEY-J
> *


I don't see where he disrespected you there Jeffy...He just said that some guys like smaller women and others thicker women and both can give you pleasure...I don't see any disrespecting there... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2008, 02:46 AM~11926731
> *WHO  IN THE  NAME  OF  GOD DAM FUCK YOU  THINK  YOU  ARE YOU .......SMALL  FUCK  OF A FOOL!!!!!!!
> *


Hey calm down here Jeff, I think you are going a little too far here... :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2008, 02:09 AM~11926650
> *DONT  YOU EVER  FERGET  THE  REAL  FACT  LIKE  I WAS  SWINING  SHICK  WHEN  YOU  WHERE ???HO  YES  IN  YOUR  DADY  NUTS  AND  FINALY  WHEN  YOU  GOT  BORN  ME  I WAS  RIDING  AND  STILL  HAVING  SHICK  SO  YOU  GET IT  NOW  OR ARE  YOU  STILL  PLAYING  WHIT  YOUR SELF THINKING  YOUR  THE  BEST  THING ON THE PLANET ???? ANYWAY  WHY  DO YOU SAY STUPIDE  NONE SENCE BY THE  WAY  TALK  IS  SHIT  !!!!    I  HOPE  YOU  WILL  OPEN  YOUR  EYES AND  SENCE  SO  I DONT  HAVE  TO  MAKE YOU  DANCE  BECOSE  IT WILL  BE THE  LAST  DANCE  FOR YOU I REALY  DONT WANTE  TO COME  TO  THIS !!SO  DO WHAT  YOU  HAVE TO  DO AND  DO IT  FAST  !!!  I NEVER  IMAGINE YOU  SAYING  STUPIDE  STUFF  LIKE  THAT!!!YOU  MOST  KNOW  THAT  NOTHING  BIT LIFE  EXPERIENCE  AND  THIS  MOST BE  GIVING  THE  MOST  RESPECT OF  ALL  AND  ALL  TIME !!!!  D-ICEY-J  BEFORE  YOU SAID  THAT  YOU HADE  FULL  RESPECT FOR ME AND  JASON BUT WHAT  YOU  SAID  SORRY  THAT'S  NOT  RESPECT  EVEN MORE  YOU  DIDE IT  ON THE SITE WHY????????
> *


I think you should read his quote again Jeff and show me where he disrespected you or Jason or anybody else cause I think you don't understand what Antoine said or I'm the one not seeing it and another thing,if you have any problems, pm the guy cause I don't see anything bad that was said towards you there...


----------



## eastside1989

I voted for the best Lux family..you guys are putting it down.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 21 2008, 11:40 AM~11928128
> *I voted for the best Lux family..you guys are putting it down.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks pop :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 21 2008, 11:29 AM~11928049
> *I think you should read his quote again Jeff and show me where he disrespected you or Jason or anybody else cause I think you don't understand what Antoine said or I'm the one not seeing it and another thing,if you have any problems, pm the guy cause I don't see anything bad that was said towards you there...
> *


that,s the all thing bro dont say stuff like (even if they dumb and small i'm sure they can make you happy anyway !) make you happy is very clear towards stuff the thing is before that it was all cool but when he start taking about taste it,s touchy because what he said sound a bit like he know best for me this is why and nobody should ever get on personel taste of other ok with me on that cose that live open door for conflic mesepratetion and stuff like this !! for my part i never talk for other even more when it's personel taste .and if you do you have to be sure that you are very clear !!!! if not send pm ..i have no anger or hard feeling against Antoine is still my bro we just have to be more carefull and it should serve us as a lesson !!!! your ok with this bro!!! so now let's forget all that stuff go like we do and stick together as famely luxurious !!!! D-ICEY-J :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 21 2008, 10:40 AM~11928128
> *I voted for the best Lux family..you guys are putting it down.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Oct 21 2008, 01:45 AM~11926243-->
> 
> 
> 
> OPEN  UP  BRO  YOU  SAY  TO ME  YOU  KNOW  BETER  THEN I  DO  ABOUT STUFF  THAT  YOU  DID NOT  EVEN  KNOW  COSE  I WAS  SWINING  SHICK  WHEN  YOU  WHERE  STILL  IN YOUR  DADY  NUTS  SO  TALK ABOUT  STUFF  YOU KNOW OR  GO DANCE  ON  TABLE  I DONT  GIVE  A  DAM  AND  DONT EVER  RIGHT  SHIT  LIKE THIS BRO HAVE  SOME  RESPECT FOR  MEN LIKE  ME  WHO  KNOW  LOT'S  MORE IN  LIFE  THEN  YOU !!!!! NEXT  TIME  I WILL  MAKE  YOU  DANCE  AND  THAT DANCE  YOUR  NOT GOING  TO  LIKE!!!!!  IS THAT CLEAR .DAM BRO  I HADE  A VERY  HIGH  ESTIME OF  YOU  AND  YOU GO LIKE  THIS  ON THE  SITE  THINK  BEFORE  YOU SAY  STUFF THAT  STUPIDE! LOSING  FRIEND  IS  EAZY  AND  FASTER  THEN  MAKING FRIEND IS  THAT  CLEAR  IN OF  FOR  YOU IF  NOT  DANCE  ON  TABLE OR DO WHAT  FUCK  YOU  WANTE !!!!  BUT  NEVER  EVER HAVE A LOST OF  RESPECT LIKE  THAT  AGAIN!!!!!CLEAR  IN OF  OR DO I HAVE TO MAKE  YOU  DANCE  !!? YOU  RESPECT  ME ON  THE SITE RESPECT ME IN ALL  TIME  AND  IT'S  ALL  GOING  TO  BE OK  LIKE  BEFORE  BRO  OK.  (I DONT FORGET  EAZY  BUT WE ARE BROTHA  AND  BRO MUST STICK AS ONE THAT'S  WHY  RESPECT IS  IMPORTEN IN A CLUB  WE HAVE TO  STAY  UNITED )SO  YOU  JUST  HAVE  TO  SAY  YOUR  SORRY  AND  I WILL  LET IT  GO !! IT  ALL IN YOUR  HAND !!!!!!(THE TWO  MAGIC  WORD  ARE  RESPECT AND  THE MOST  IMPORTEN OF  ALL  IS  A REAL  GOOD  I'M  SORRY  THAT'S  ALL)  D-ICEY-J
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 03:09 AM~11926650
> *DONT  YOU EVER  FERGET  THE  REAL  FACT  LIKE  I WAS  SWINING  SHICK  WHEN  YOU  WHERE ???HO  YES  IN  YOUR  DADY  NUTS  AND  FINALY  WHEN  YOU  GOT  BORN  ME  I WAS  RIDING  AND  STILL  HAVING  SHICK  SO  YOU  GET IT  NOW  OR ARE  YOU  STILL  PLAYING  WHIT  YOUR SELF THINKING  YOUR  THE  BEST  THING ON THE PLANET ???? ANYWAY  WHY  DO YOU SAY STUPIDE  NONE SENCE BY THE  WAY  TALK  IS  SHIT  !!!!    I  HOPE  YOU  WILL  OPEN  YOUR  EYES AND  SENCE  SO  I DONT  HAVE  TO  MAKE YOU  DANCE  BECOSE  IT WILL  BE THE  LAST  DANCE  FOR YOU I REALY  DONT WANTE  TO COME  TO  THIS !!SO  DO WHAT  YOU  HAVE TO  DO AND  DO IT  FAST  !!!  I NEVER  IMAGINE YOU  SAYING  STUPIDE  STUFF  LIKE  THAT!!!YOU  MOST  KNOW  THAT  NOTHING  BIT LIFE  EXPERIENCE  AND  THIS  MOST BE  GIVING  THE  MOST  RESPECT OF  ALL  AND  ALL  TIME !!!!  D-ICEY-J  BEFORE  YOU SAID  THAT  YOU HADE  FULL  RESPECT FOR ME AND  JASON BUT WHAT  YOU  SAID  SORRY  THAT'S  NOT  RESPECT  EVEN MORE  YOU  DIDE IT  ON THE SITE WHY????????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Oct 21 2008, 03:46 AM~11926731
> *WHO  IN THE  NAME  OF  GOD DAM FUCK YOU  THINK  YOU  ARE YOU .......SMALL  FUCK  OF A FOOL!!!!!!!
> *



damn bro taker easy i dont think ant-wan meant anything bad at all


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2008, 02:44 PM~11930552
> *that,s  the  all  thing  bro  dont  say  stuff  like  (even if they dumb and small i'm sure they can  make  you  happy  anyway !)  make  you  happy  is  very  clear  towards  stuff  the  thing  is  before  that  it  was  all  cool  but  when  he  start  taking  about taste it,s  touchy  because what  he said  sound a bit  like  he  know  best  for me  this  is why  and  nobody  should  ever  get on personel  taste  of  other  ok  with  me  on that cose  that  live open door  for  conflic  mesepratetion  and  stuff  like this !! for my  part  i never  talk  for  other  even  more  when  it's  personel  taste .and  if  you  do  you  have to be sure that  you are  very  clear  !!!! if  not  send  pm ..i  have  no anger or hard  feeling  against  Antoine is  still  my  bro  we  just  have to be more  carefull  and  it  should  serve  us  as a lesson !!!!  your  ok  with  this  bro!!! so now  let's  forget  all  that  stuff  go like  we  do  and  stick  together as famely  luxurious !!!! D-ICEY-J  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


right on Jeffy...I talked to Antoine and he told me that nothing that was said meant to be disrespectful in any shape or form but yeah it could have been misinterpreted...Like let's get back to building those bad ass bikesyou guys are doing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 21 2008, 10:40 AM~11928128
> *I voted for the best Lux family..you guys are putting it down.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Jimbo...I'm sure the bike club guys really appreciate that!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:uh: Sorry Jeffy if my post cause a lot of confusion! I'm so proud to be a member of this family!!! Believe me, that is the last thing I want to make shit between us! If I was writing it in french, maybe the words will be placed in a better order to understanding what I was saying  I'm not that kind of guys searching how to got beef with the others... Anyway, the lowrider scene in Québec is so limited that we have to stay united like you said! :biggrin: Peace y'all!!! Let's begin page 608 like if there was no 607  :cheesy: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 21 2008, 05:47 PM~11932279
> *:uh: Sorry Jeffy if my post cause a lot of confusion! I'm so proud to be a member of this family!!! Believe me, that is the last thing I want to make shit between us! If I was writing it in french, maybe the words will be placed in a better order to understanding what I was saying  I'm not that kind of guys searching how to got beef with the others... Anyway, the lowrider scene in Québec is so limited that we have to stay united like you said! :biggrin:  Peace y'all!!! Let's begin page 608 like if there was no 607   :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 21 2008, 04:02 PM~11930702
> *damn bro taker easy i dont think ant-wan meant anything bad at all
> *


i have explain my side of thing 1 time to dave and it's enough !!! the thing is like you just said you dont think he meant anything bad at  all . well it's when your not totaly clear in what say that stuff like this happen anyway it 's over now i dont have any anger or bad feeling against him so let the passe be the passe and let's stick together like the famely that we are and let's end all that !!!ok now that is clear Let's go to what we love the most making lowrider bike together as one big happy famely !!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  D-ICEY-J


----------



## D-ice69

now welcome to are new page now open to all my bro stay low !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   D-ICEY-J


----------



## LuxuriousLifer

STAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! WHAT'S UP BROTHERS???


----------



## LuxuriousLifer

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2008, 04:14 PM~11932534
> *i have explain  my side  of  thing  1 time  to dave  and  it's  enough !!! the  thing  is like  you  just  said  you  dont  think  he meant  anything  bad  at  all . well it's  when  your not  totaly  clear  in what  say  that  stuff  like  this  happen anyway it 's  over  now  i dont  have any  anger  or bad  feeling against  him  so  let  the  passe  be the  passe and  let's  stick together  like  the  famely  that we are and  let's  end all  that !!!ok  now  that is  clear  Let's  go to  what  we love the most  making  lowrider  bike  together  as one  big happy  famely  !!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:   D-ICEY-J
> *


YEAHHHHHHHHHH BOIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousLifer_@Oct 21 2008, 09:12 PM~11933765
> *YEAHHHHHHHHHH BOIIIIIIIIIII
> *


whats up whos that?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 21 2008, 09:58 PM~11934257
> *whats up whos that?
> *


i second that whos that or what ????? :dunno: ?????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

a Cali Lux member I think...


----------



## D-ice69

i just vote 4 luxurious bike club of the year lux brotha 4 ever !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that vote was not lost time :biggrin: D-ICEY-J


----------



## D-ice69

so to all my bro go vote !! luxurious bike club need your suport :thumbsup: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J !!!


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2008, 12:31 AM~11936695
> *so to all  my bro go vote !! luxurious  bike  club  need  your  suport :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  D-ICEY-J !!!
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2008, 12:31 AM~11936695
> *so to all  my bro go vote !! luxurious  bike  club  need  your  suport :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  D-ICEY-J !!!
> *


:wave: wASSup guyz!
Hell yeah bro, we need support even if we support each others! The others need to know what we do!  :cheesy: :biggrin: 
So, how the work is going?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2008, 12:37 PM~11939313
> *:wave: wASSup guyz!
> Hell yeah bro, we need support even if we support each others! The others need to know what we do!    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> So, how the work is going?
> *


we are talking vote you like to go vote so do one more and vote LuxuriouS BiKe Club !!! go and suport us we need all bro to do it and go vote LuxuriouS bike CLub !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J


----------



## Ant-Wan

Don't worry bro! It's already done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> wasup guys
> [/quote shilling down bro now that i have all my parts !! when do you think you can come to my place to help with the D-ICE ?? you will have to bring some tool from your place !! :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:  D-ICEY-J


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 16 2008, 07:50 AM~11879706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got more pic's of this black trike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

hey jeffy i saw the new parts bro, lookin good


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2008, 08:39 PM~11944253
> *hey jeffy i saw the new parts bro, lookin good
> *


THK bro !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2008, 06:44 PM~11933427
> *now  welcome  to  are new  page  now open to all my bro  stay  low !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:     D-ICEY-J
> *



hey alway asked myself... how do you guys know that a new page is starting


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2008, 07:36 PM~11944970
> *sup guys!!!!!!
> *


yeah right... dont answer Steven's question!!! :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2008, 09:36 PM~11944970
> *sup guys!!!!!!
> *


going foward on the up grading of the D-ICE and shilling !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:  D-ICEY-J


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2008, 08:32 PM~11944901
> *hey alway asked myself... how do you guys know that a new page is starting
> *



20 posts/reply each page


----------



## STLLO64

Sup fam


----------



## abel

est ou la moutarde?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 22 2008, 08:49 PM~11945177
> *20 posts/reply each page
> *


...or after post, you see your msg TTT of the new page, so you can edit this one!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Oct 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11945368
> *Sup fam
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2008, 09:10 PM~11945454
> *...or after post, you see your msg TTT of the new page, so you can edit this one!
> *



thats the looser way to go :biggrin: :biggrin: sup  an-t-one


----------



## Ant-Wan

I think I saw the mustard on a page somwhere in the forum, but I'm not sure... :around:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11945483
> *thats the looser way to go :biggrin:  :biggrin:  sup    an-t-one
> *


I know I know, it's fatser... but with Luxurious :biggrin: I can't be looser anymore :no: 
Just relax and painting on my room's wall... uffin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2008, 08:19 PM~11945592
> *I know I know, it's fatser... but with Luxurious :biggrin: I can't be looser anymore :no:
> Just relax and painting on my room's wall...  uffin:
> *



I'll need paint soon An-T-1


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2008, 09:26 PM~11945705
> *I'll need paint soon An-T-1
> *


 :0 :0 x2


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2008, 08:10 PM~11945454
> *...or after post, you see your msg TTT of the new page, so you can edit this one!
> *



thats so Gay

Ant-lo-pette-wan


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2008, 09:47 PM~11945985
> *thats so Gay
> 
> Ant-lo-pette-wan
> *


I'm ok with the name only if you write it like this
''Ant-LOW-pette-Wan :0 

For paint, do you know wich colors? I can help you with the match if you need, and just tell me the qty and I can make you a deal for all that! Just let me know when...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2008, 08:40 PM~11945034
> *yeah right... dont answer Steven's question!!!  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2008, 08:46 PM~11945126
> *going foward  on the up  grading  of the D-ICE  and shilling !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :thumbsup:   D-ICEY-J
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2008, 09:19 PM~11945592
> *I know I know, it's fatser... but with Luxurious :biggrin: I can't be looser anymore :no:
> Just relax and painting on my room's wall...  uffin:
> *


any pics of that wall yet brother ? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2008, 12:43 AM~11947580
> *
> *


 when you will see it you will go :wow: :wow: :wow:  :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:    :wow: !!! becose every thing is going well and taking place nice for the D-ICE


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:   :wow: :thumbsup: so now it's time to go i say stay low bro and so long !!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:  i will see you all later !!!! D-ICEY-J


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wow:  :wow: hello hello !! to all my bro and a good day to all of you !!!!!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

sup guys


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11946107
> *I'm ok with the name only if you write it like this
> ''Ant-LOW-pette-Wan :0
> 
> For paint, do you know wich colors? I can help you with the match if you need, and just tell me the qty and I can make you a deal for all that! Just let me know when...
> *


Allright LOWpette

I'll need red wine red and dark brown for the livin room and kitchen
lime green for the bathroom
Probably purple and tan for the bedroom... not sure yet
Light grey and spray cans for the garage :biggrin: 
And a shit load of white for all the cealing

I'll hit you back for the quantity and shit


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 23 2008, 12:57 PM~11951760
> *Allright LOWpette
> 
> I'll need red wine red and dark brown for the livin room and kitchen
> lime green for the bathroom
> Probably purple and tan for the bedroom... not sure yet
> Light grey and spray cans for the garage  :biggrin:
> And a shit load of white for all the cealing
> 
> I'll hit you back for the quantity and shit
> *



a rainbow? :0


----------



## syked1

heheheh a rainbow eh? lol

wasup bro's


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 23 2008, 12:57 PM~11951760
> *Allright LOWpette
> 
> I'll need red wine red and dark brown for the livin room and kitchen
> lime green for the bathroom
> Probably purple and tan for the bedroom... not sure yet
> Light grey and spray cans for the garage  :biggrin:
> And a shit load of white for all the cealing
> 
> I'll hit you back for the quantity and shit
> *


Alright  Just holla back homie :cheesy: Maybe I can go to your house and see how to dispose them  
if you have a time during the week-end... just let me know!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2008, 03:04 PM~11953119
> *heheheh a rainbow eh? lol
> 
> wasup bro's
> *


Yess, it's gonna be wonderful at Steven's house  

wASSup Jayz'N :biggrin: not that much, just begining my mural, i make a small part over the bed, even if it thake 5 coats to cover yellow over black..., not finish yet... I'm not sure of what I wrote in the space under the logo  I don't need help... just a suggestion!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 23 2008, 03:19 PM~11953312
> *Yess, it's gonna be wonderful at Steven's house
> 
> wASSup Jayz'N  :biggrin:  not that much, just begining my mural, i make a small part over the bed, even if it thake 5 coats to cover yellow over black..., not finish yet... I'm not sure of what I wrote in the space under the logo  I don't need help... just a suggestion!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow looks perfect bro


----------



## lolow

looks good


----------



## syked1

looks good twan


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yes, not perfect but it's ok for me... what can I write under the logo??? just need suggestions :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 23 2008, 04:10 PM~11953920
> *Yes, not perfect but it's ok for me... what can I write under the logo??? just need suggestions :biggrin:
> *



ONE LOVE ONE FAMILLY?

BIKE CLUB?

CAR CLUB?

ABEL IS MY IDOL?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2008, 03:04 PM~11953119
> *heheheh a rainbow eh? lol
> 
> wasup bro's
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 23 2008, 04:38 PM~11954190
> *ONE LOVE ONE FAMILLY?
> 
> BIKE CLUB?
> 
> CAR CLUB?
> 
> ABEL IS MY IDOL?
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 23 2008, 05:38 PM~11954190
> *ONE LOVE ONE FAMILLY?
> 
> BIKE CLUB?
> 
> CAR CLUB?
> 
> ABEL IS A JOKE ?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 23 2008, 05:04 PM~11954447
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes, I think that the most representative words :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ONE LOVE ONE FAMILLY


----------



## syked1

wasup dave...

ya i agree one love one family


----------



## D-ice69

> wasup dave...
> 
> ya i agree one love one family
> [/quote sond a bit like a bob marley song !  but ya


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2008, 05:17 PM~11954577
> *wasup dave...
> 
> ya i agree one love one family
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :scrutinize:  :wow: :thumbsup:  lowrider for ever !!! D-ICEY-J :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

more pics of our show last weekend...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

sup guys... 

there maybe an engraver in the city that can do scroll work


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 24 2008, 11:54 AM~11961410
> *sup guys...
> 
> there maybe an engraver in the city that can do scroll work
> *


who,where and $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 24 2008, 11:54 AM~11961410
> *sup guys...
> 
> there maybe an engraver in the city that can do scroll work
> *


 really dam where where ???? tell me bro tell me !!!!!
  :wow: :wow:   !!! D-ICEY-J


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow+Oct 24 2008, 01:21 PM~11962349-->
> 
> 
> 
> who,where and $$$  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Oct 24 2008, 01:23 PM~11962376
> *really  dam  where where ????  tell me bro  tell me !!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:     !!!  D-ICEY-J
> *


Im workin on it guys & best be sure ill let you kno when all is said & done. & its not the guys i sent the website (a guy in granby) to dave, its another guy


----------



## syked1

here is what he said...

Hi Jason I looked at your photos and I say with confidence yes I can engrave for you.

Thank You

D. 

so ill work on it guys & ill let yall kno wasup aight?


----------



## syked1

i kno he only does flat parts too, sorry car dudes...parts up to a size of 4'(feet) by 8'(feet) sheets of metal


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 24 2008, 01:58 PM~11962773
> *here is what he said...
> 
> Hi Jason I looked at your photos and I say with confidence yes I can engrave for you.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> D.
> 
> so ill work on it guys & ill let yall kno wasup aight?
> *


THK YOU BRO THK :worship: :worship: :worship: now we are on are way !!! :thumbsup:  D-ICEY-J


----------



## syked1

ok bro im leaveing my house


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

keepthis information on the down low Jason cause we'll be ending up waiting like idiots and being given the run around like these engravers from the U.S are giving us...When they get popular, they don't care about you anymore... :angry: But great looking out Jason...We are getting close to being self sufficient here with all our Canadian connections...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 24 2008, 01:18 PM~11962983
> *i kno he only does flat parts too, sorry car dudes...parts up to a size of 4'(feet) by 8'(feet) sheets of metal
> *


what does he do? CNC engraving? if he only does flat parts, must be done with a CNC machine...


----------



## D-ice69

hey its jay at jeff`s house... 

its all good dave i aint about to lose a contact like that bro, i searched long & hard to help us out so best be sure i dont want to lose our time with him. 

I am goin to go see him at his shop tomorrrow in the south west downtown area to discuss this oppourtunity. 

I also sent you 3 links to other guys, 1 in Granby - London, Ontario, & the toronto area i think... so worst off we can ask them for quotes...

the guy does hand & machine engraving...he can do rounded parts(non flat) but its more time consuming & im sure for the right agreement (price & time frame) he will do it. 

cheers

jay


----------



## syked1

me again at jeffies place... ttt for the homies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 24 2008, 05:45 PM~11965242
> *hey its jay at jeff`s house...
> 
> its all good dave i aint about to lose a contact like that bro, i searched long & hard to help us out so best be sure i dont want to lose our time with him.
> 
> I am goin to go see him at his shop tomorrrow in the south west downtown area to discuss this oppourtunity.
> 
> I also sent you 3 links to other guys, 1 in Granby - London, Ontario, & the toronto area i think... so worst off we can ask them for quotes...
> 
> the guy does hand & machine engraving...he can do rounded parts(non flat) but its more time consuming & im sure for the right agreement (price & time frame) he will do it.
> 
> cheers
> 
> jay
> *


Right on Jason...Good job brother!!!!  I already talked to the guy from Granby on the phone and he's coming to see me next week at the shop to see what I want done but he has been doing this kind of work we want in the past...I think the days of us sending stuff in the U.S to get engraved and wait for months to get it back and be given the run around constantly like it is happening now is about to finally end...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 24 2008, 07:29 PM~11965566
> *Right on Jason...Good job brother!!!!   I already talked to the guy from Granby on the phone and he's coming to see me next week at the shop to see what I want done but he has been doing this kind of work we want in the past...I think the days of us sending stuff in the U.S to get engraved and wait for months to get it back and be given the run around constantly like it is happening now is about to finally end...
> *


 :thumbsup:   :wow: :wow: :wow:   uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 24 2008, 07:29 PM~11965566
> *Right on Jason...Good job brother!!!!   I already talked to the guy from Granby on the phone and he's coming to see me next week at the shop to see what I want done but he has been doing this kind of work we want in the past...I think the days of us sending stuff in the U.S to get engraved and wait for months to get it back and be given the run around constantly like it is happening now is about to finally end...
> *


I hope so dave then we will really be self sufficient with no need for the homies down south


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 24 2008, 10:54 PM~11967776
> *I hope so dave then we will really be self sufficient with no need for the homies down south
> *


----------



## lolow

nice


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 25 2008, 09:01 AM~11969605
> *good morning :wave:
> *


morning senor Gatineau... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 25 2008, 10:31 AM~11969943
> *morning guys
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## lolow




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 25 2008, 12:36 PM~11970469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Who me Homie....Ho man! :cheesy: Oh yes!

wASSup bros :wave: Someone want's me for ''Livin Life''


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 25 2008, 12:36 PM~11970469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

hey dave, wasup jeffy i see you down there :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 25 2008, 02:10 PM~11970695
> *
> *


 ho yes !!! look like we are on are way ttt brotha!!!
:thumbsup:   :nicoderm: :wow: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J


----------



## syked1

yes we are on the way to the top


----------



## syked1

revision to fender braces sent to JD bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 25 2008, 03:46 PM~11971169
> *revision to fender braces sent to JD bro
> *


cool bro way cool have news on that engraveur dude ???


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 25 2008, 03:53 PM~11971198
> *cool  bro  way  cool  have  news  on that engraveur  dude ???
> *


finalment je vais voir apres ecole mardi


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 25 2008, 03:39 PM~11971380
> *finalment je vais voir apres ecole mardi
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 25 2008, 04:39 PM~11971380
> *finalment je vais voir apres ecole mardi
> *


donne des nouvelles :biggrin: apres ton rendez-vous


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 25 2008, 10:35 PM~11972987
> *donne des nouvelles  :biggrin: apres ton rendez-vous
> *


you kno it...and the guy from ... is a sure thing too just need to clear up the price thing with him... Dave is meeting him next week


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 25 2008, 10:10 PM~11973198
> *you kno it...and the guy from granby is a sure thing too just need to clear up the price thing with him... Dave is meeting him next week
> *


----------



## syked1

mornin guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 26 2008, 10:33 AM~11975279
> *mornin guys
> *


what's going on Jason...


----------



## syked1

workin on a 26" bike, makin a simple custom frame with tank & skirt. Something easy to mess around with.


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

wheres the rest of the slack jaws ..... jokin boys good night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 26 2008, 02:27 PM~11976462
> *workin on a 26" bike, makin a simple custom frame with tank & skirt. Something easy to mess around with.
> *


any pics?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2008, 12:25 AM~11980681
> *any pics?
> *


yup

its a complete old bike thats been sitting in my closet in parts for a while now, so i decided to fart around with it & make a basic tanked & skirted frame that i will paint my self, and maybe ride on occasion next yr. 

just got the one side panel cut out & welded in all in a few hours today.


----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

up up & away


ttt


----------



## D-ice69

cool thank bro :thumbsup: go on whit the good work !!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:  D-ICEY-J


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 27 2008, 12:13 AM~11981049
> *yup
> 
> its a complete old bike thats been sitting in my closet in parts for a while now, so i decided to fart around with it & make a basic tanked & skirted frame that i will paint my self, and maybe ride on occasion next yr.
> 
> just got the one side panel cut out & welded in all in a few hours today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: :tongue: way cool pics dave luxurious brotha for ever !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

How the work is going bros? 

Just go back to work today, damn it's hard! :0 I just send a small first part of the work... in progress :cheesy: 

That's right baby!!!    :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

looks good antoine


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 27 2008, 06:41 PM~11987272
> *looks good antoine
> *


  That's the way that it's supposed to be :cheesy: MtL Lux doin' it good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 27 2008, 06:07 PM~11986912
> *  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :tongue: way  cool pics dave luxurious  brotha  for  ever !!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 27 2008, 06:35 PM~11987180
> *How the work is going bros?
> 
> Just go back to work today, damn it's hard! :0  I just send a small first part of the work... in progress :cheesy:
> 
> That's right baby!!!       :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good Twoine!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2008, 06:47 PM~11986768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hello sinor gravellino love that pics wow what a honor !!! for D-ICEY- J  :wow:  :wow:   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2008, 08:06 PM~11987558
> *looking real good Twoine!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 27 2008, 07:12 PM~11987606
> *hello sinor gravellino  love that pics wow  what a honor !!! for D-ICEY- J    :wow:    :wow:      :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Yes sir, real nice pic :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats goin on brotha's


----------



## Ant-Wan

w-ASS up :cheesy: Just fuck'N work, tired.... but a good thing, except snow for tomorow :0, is that I found the main idea for my fork's design :biggrin: Just need practice on autocad


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 28 2008, 05:36 PM~11996915
> *w-ASS up  :cheesy:  Just fuck'N work, tired.... but a good thing, except snow for tomorow :0, is that I found the main idea for my fork's design :biggrin: Just need practice on autocad
> *


whats your theme for the bike ??? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11996915
> *w-ASS up  :cheesy:  Just fuck'N work, tired.... but a good thing, except snow for tomorow :0, is that I found the main idea for my fork's design :biggrin: Just need practice on autocad
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 27 2008, 07:12 PM~11987606
> *hello sinor gravellino  love that pics wow  what a honor !!! for D-ICEY- J    :wow:    :wow:      :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir the big boss!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, *killa lowrider
*

My first name is JOE MONEY!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 10:05 PM~11999699
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, killa lowrider
> 
> 
> My first name is JOE MONEY!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


heheheheheheh


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 28 2008, 07:55 PM~11998978
> *whats your theme for the bike ??? :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 09:05 PM~11999699
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, killa lowrider
> 
> 
> My first name is JOE MONEY!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 
Good evening, good night, good morning bros... I Just wish y'all somethings good! uffin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 29 2008, 12:19 AM~12001383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here an idea for your forks :biggrin: 











hahahah j/k :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good mornin guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 29 2008, 08:07 AM~12003483
> *here an idea for your forks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah j/k  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Nicccceee!!! with a fork like that, i can fix a real post in the back of my trike and make dance the girls! I'll take the winner for a ride  But that's a funny design!


----------



## syked1

thats pretty cool, but i think it would be better as a vertically mounted fender brace


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 28 2008, 11:19 PM~12001383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

wheres mr slippery d-icey j :0


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning to all of you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 30 2008, 08:48 AM~12013683
> *:wave: Good morning to all of you
> *



sup an t 1 the low pet :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 30 2008, 10:10 AM~12014142
> *good morning :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 30 2008, 10:03 AM~12014082
> *sup an t 1 the low pet :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I think I'm stuck with that!!! But it's alright....I'll take it


----------



## syked1

whats up guys... big lux goin at it hard as fuck, another year of sacrifices and great builds, and another even crazier one to come...i kno i personally put in a fair amount of leg work to help the brothers... and now its payin off

peace


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 30 2008, 03:33 PM~12017014
> *whats up guys... big lux goin at it hard as fuck, another year of sacrifices and great builds, and another even crazier one to come...i kno i personally put in a fair amount of leg work to help the brothers... and now its payin off
> 
> peace
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 30 2008, 03:33 PM~12017014
> *whats up guys... big lux goin at it hard as fuck, another year of sacrifices and great builds, and another even crazier one to come...i kno i personally put in a fair amount of leg work to help the brothers... and now its payin off
> 
> peace
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: winter is the better time for the ice (D-ICE)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 30 2008, 03:33 PM~12017014
> *whats up guys... big lux goin at it hard as fuck, another year of sacrifices and great builds, and another even crazier one to come...i kno i personally put in a fair amount of leg work to help the brothers... and now its payin off
> 
> peace
> *


hell yeah Jason...That was a great year and hopefully we take it to the next level in 2009!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2008, 06:04 PM~12017769
> *hell yeah Jason...That was a great year and hopefully we take it to the next level in 2009!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup Jason...


----------



## syked1

howdy partner :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 30 2008, 09:58 PM~12020674
> *howdy partner  :biggrin:
> *


still working on those bikes? :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2008, 10:44 PM~12021373
> *still working on those bikes? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Jayz'N is always working on bikes  Good night every one, one luv!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 30 2008, 10:52 PM~12021506
> *:cheesy: Jayz'N is always working on bikes  Good night every one, one luv!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 31 2008, 12:08 AM~12021695
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 30 2008, 10:52 PM~12021506
> *:cheesy: Jayz'N is always working on bikes  Good night every one, one luv!
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> good morning guys :wave:
> [/quote GOOD DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BRO FROM D-ICEY-J.E.F.F.YY


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2008, 06:04 PM~12017769
> *hell yeah Jason...That was a great year and hopefully we take it to the next level in 2009!!! :cool THERE IS NO HOPEFULLY WE WILL  TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL  WHIT JASON AND ME D-ICEY-J !!!!!!!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

WHIT ALL THE LUXURIOUS FAMELY!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt :biggrin:  :cheesy: 

My dog Gizmo on halloween - hes a cross of a Cocker spaniel & a golden retreiver


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 31 2008, 06:59 PM~12028270
> *ttt  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> 
> My dog Gizmo on halloween - hes a cross of a Cocker spaniel & a golden retreiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


way cool bro !!! MR-D pres of slipery icey site !!!! lololololol D-ICEY-J
:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 31 2008, 04:59 PM~12028270
> *ttt  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> 
> My dog Gizmo on halloween - hes a cross of a Cocker spaniel & a golden retreiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats not this year eh?

seen that picture before


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 1 2008, 12:03 AM~12030587
> *thats not this year eh?
> 
> seen that picture before
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 1 2008, 12:03 AM~12030587
> *thats not this year eh?
> 
> seen that picture before
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!!


----------



## syked1

no its from last year, i just put on the same costume this year1 cause i didnt feel like makin a new one. Maybe next yr


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 1 2008, 12:34 PM~12032729
> *no its from last year, i just put on the same costume this year1 cause i didnt feel like makin a new one. Maybe next yr
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASS-up guys!! :cheesy: Nobody stay on the toilet-C today with all the candys of yesterday?  jk____ 
Somethings new?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 1 2008, 04:32 PM~12034096
> *:wave: wASS-up guys!!  :cheesy: Nobody stay on the toilet-C today with all the candys of yesterday?  jk____
> Somethings new?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lolow, syked1


sup lolow


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 1 2008, 04:32 PM~12034096
> *:wave: wASS-up guys!!  :cheesy: Nobody stay on the toilet-C today with all the candys of yesterday?  jk____
> Somethings new?
> *



dave 100000 posts! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 1 2008, 07:39 PM~12035040
> *dave 100000 posts! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: damn post whore :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 1 2008, 09:01 PM~12035479
> *:uh: damn post whore :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: jealouse?


----------



## lolow

:uh: no !!!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

mornin fellers git-r-done

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 2 2008, 07:53 AM~12037748
> *:uh: no !!!
> *


looks like you are ya goof...Now start posting some pics to get our shit known fool... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2008, 01:06 PM~12038671
> *looks like you are ya goof...Now start posting some pics to get our shit known fool... :biggrin:
> *


i cant you posted then 100 000 times already hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hehehehe shit how many percet of all messages are from you dave? lol

well i worked a bit more on my 26" project, i managed to cut out half of the rest of the metal, just need to cut out the rear skirts & a cap for under the tank...

no pics till i get them grinded and welded to the bike tuesday maybe too much goin on tomorrow evening


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 3 2008, 12:03 AM~12043524
> *hehehehe shit how many percet of all messages are from you dave? lol
> 
> well i worked a bit more on my 26" project, i managed to cut out half of the rest of the metal, just need to cut out the rear skirts & a cap for under the tank...
> 
> no pics till i get them grinded and welded to the bike tuesday maybe too much goin on tomorrow evening
> *


  Yessir! Hope to see the progress soon bro! :thumbsup: wASSup everybody! :wave:

Congrats Dave for you 100 000 post  is there somebody else got more than that??


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

good morning luxurious fam'
i need a hydraulics setup for a lowrider but i can't have this in france!!
someone can help me ??
thanks


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 3 2008, 01:48 PM~12047137
> *good morning luxurious fam'
> i need a hydraulics setup for a lowrider but i can't have this in france!!
> someone can help me ??
> thanks
> *



whats you mean??? you can order this from the usa


----------



## syked1

pro-hopper.com has them


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

sup dave sup twan


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 3 2008, 06:25 PM~12049926
> *sup dave sup twan
> *


chillin bro...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 3 2008, 12:28 PM~12047498
> *whats you mean??? you can order this from the usa
> *


i have send a lot of mail to pro hopper but they never get me back :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 3 2008, 09:25 PM~12051657
> *i have send a lot of mail to pro hopper but they never get me back  :uh:
> *


salut Le Rimo...Tu devrais leur donné un coup de fil!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Nov 3 2008, 09:25 PM~12051657-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have send a lot of mail to pro hopper but they never get me back  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 3 2008, 09:44 PM~12051832
> *salut Le Rimo...Tu devrais leur donné un coup de fil!!
> *



oui nous on apel au telephone tu a un meilleure service que par internet  c'est pas plus facile avoir de l'hydraulique ici c'est seulement moin cher de shipping que toi


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 3 2008, 08:42 PM~12052588
> *oui nous on apel au telephone tu a un meilleure service que par internet   c'est pas plus facile avoir de l'hydraulique ici c'est seulement moin cher de shipping que toi
> *


merci pour les conseil.je vais les appeler


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

sup guys
:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

have a good day fam


----------



## syked1

sup fam have a good day it will be another nice one

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

El-Rimo


----------



## lolow

El-Rimo work on its bike


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Heyaw! :wave: antoher great day :cheesy: I just want to ride!!!  but I'm working :yessad: ...need money :yes: Peace out!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 5 2008, 09:36 AM~12068146
> *
> 
> El-Rimo work on its bike
> *


 :0 :0 its a home made build


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 5 2008, 09:36 AM~12068146
> *
> 
> El-Rimo work on its bike
> *


----------



## el-rimo

thank youvery much for the post lolow!
i don't have the net for the moment i have some problem with it so i can't post pics but today i have work on the rest of the forke n tomorow i cut my custom seat at my work so i try to put some pics when i can!


----------



## syked1

looks good rimo, bo velo mec


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 5 2008, 02:15 PM~12070633
> *thank youvery much for the post lolow!
> i don't have the net for the moment i have some problem with it so i can't post pics but today i have work on the rest of the forke n tomorow i cut my custom seat at my work so i try to put some pics when i can!
> *


super Rimo...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

hell ya ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

back up north for the chilly willys in the 51450-41819


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 6 2008, 04:04 PM~12081636
> *back up north for the chilly willys in the 51450-41819
> *


wASSup Jz'N!  I heard that the area codes will be modified soon :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 5 2008, 08:36 AM~12068146
> *
> 
> El-Rimo work on its bike
> *


awsome! :0


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sup famiLy :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 6 2008, 05:41 PM~12081951
> *wASSup Jz'N!    I heard that the area codes will be modified soon :0
> *


yes me too one for the north shore & another for the south shore but only in like 3 years


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:42 PM~12083163
> *Sup famiLy :wave:
> *


wasup bro hows things in middle america ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 6 2008, 04:35 PM~12083079
> *awsome!  :0
> *


hey purpleLicious wassup ?
sa fait lonten que g pa u de t nouvel!tout va bien ?
bonne journÃ© bro


----------



## el-rimo

have a good day fam


----------



## syked1

have a good day rimo


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Bonjour BroS! :biggrin: wASSup Rimo, thats a really nice work you've done on that fork :thumbsup: see u guyz!


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup fella's :biggrin:  

me and the d-icey slippery one where chillin today  :wow: makein noise in the garage cutting the rest of the panels for my 26" frame, will maybe weld some of them tomorrow :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

if some1 has an active Ebay account & can help me buy something please PM me thx :biggrin: within the next 2 days preferably


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

wasup lolow


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 7 2008, 06:28 AM~12088274
> *:wave: Bonjour BroS!  :biggrin: wASSup Rimo, thats a really nice work you've done on that fork :thumbsup: see u guyz!
> *


thank you bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

sup dave... :biggrin: 


any1 got an ebay account that wants to make a couple bucks ??? only 2.5 days left


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2008, 02:42 PM~12099294
> *sup dave...  :biggrin:
> any1 got an ebay account that wants to make a couple bucks ??? only 2.5 days left
> *


I don't have one but I think Biggy used to have one...Maybe he still does...


----------



## syked1

would be sweet i found a set of rims that end in 3 days... if he can check the shipping charge to MTL & also bid on them on wednesday ill bring him the $$$

they havent been bid on & they r rare... I can go up to $150 shipped
and shipping shouldnt be more then $35 cause i can get a set from cali shipped for $35 and he is near chicago


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2008, 04:06 PM~12099696
> *would be sweet i found a set of rims that end in 3 days... if he can check the shipping charge to MTL & also bid on them on wednesday ill bring him the $$$
> 
> they havent been bid on & they r rare... I can go up to $150 shipped
> and shipping shouldnt be more then $35 cause i can get a set from cali shipped for $35 and he is near chicago
> *


Not sure if he still has the account but I will ask him bro...


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 24 2008, 08:44 AM~11960808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pics of that green one that shit is hott


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 8 2008, 07:08 PM~12100182
> *anymore pics of that green one that shit is hott
> *


its sic-N-twisted old ride from san jose


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2008, 02:42 PM~12099294
> *sup dave...  :biggrin:
> any1 got an ebay account that wants to make a couple bucks ??? only 2.5 days left
> *


 wASSup people!!! Yessur J, I have one... let me know what you need


----------



## syked1

you have a pm


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 8 2008, 06:47 PM~12100327
> *wASSup people!!! Yessur J, I have one... let me know what you need
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

to the top suckas


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup peeps!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup guys.....

im uploadin pix of the progress made last night, i got the other side of the tank welded & 1 of 2 caps for the kickstand area....


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2008, 02:15 PM~12105188
> *sup guys.....
> 
> im uploadin pix of the progress made last night, i got the other side of the tank welded & 1 of 2 caps for the kickstand area....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cut out the crank tube and replace it with a 1 piece style tube. make life easy for finding a set of cool cranks! :thumbsup: 
Looks good so far.


----------



## syked1

ahhh F&R sells the 3 pc cranks in 3.5", 4", and 5.5" so im not worried
besides its just a fun simple build for a basic rider for next summer, worst off ill hack a set from an old raleigh

or have machined a crazy set that could still mount to the spindle...


but thx a bunch D - yo any word on a price for the double headlight bracket like i sent you the example ?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2008, 02:29 PM~12105256
> *ahhh F&R sells the 3 pc cranks in 3.5" 4" and 5.5" so im not worried
> *


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 8 2008, 05:08 PM~12100182
> *anymore pics of that green one that shit is hott
> *



here it is :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 10 2008, 01:32 PM~12112965
> *here it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:

With the ''Where is the mustard?'' feature


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup my peeps


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 10 2008, 04:13 PM~12114284
> *wasup wasup my peeps
> *


 :wave: HeY-LoW J'z, you'll get those rims?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 10 2008, 05:00 PM~12114159
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> With the ''Where is the mustard?'' feature
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## HAGCustoms

Good morning back at ya! :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> here it is :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Heyaw!


----------



## syked1

sup fella's


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 11 2008, 04:00 PM~12126210
> *sup fella's
> *


Sup J'z!!! :wave: it's tonight you get those rims??! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 09:30 AM~12122426
> *Good morning back at ya! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 11 2008, 06:23 PM~12127166
> *Sup J'z!!! :wave: it's tonight you get those rims??! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 12 2008, 12:46 AM~12131960
> *yes sir   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Niiiice, I just saw it in my emails :cheesy: I transfer them to you, so just pm bakk bro


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 10 2008, 04:40 PM~12115238
> *:wave: HeY-LoW  J'z, you'll get those rims?
> *



wich rims? :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 12 2008, 02:11 PM~12135159
> *wich rims?  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: some lucky 7's :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: Indeed


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 12 2008, 06:26 PM~12137524
> *:0  :biggrin:  some lucky 7's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

da Lux


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 13 2008, 10:18 AM~12144115
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


damn start posting some pics on here ya OG goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup people!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hey ttt


----------



## killa lowrider

sup :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

damn its joe money


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 11:52 PM~12152193
> *sup :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :0  :thumbsup: from the D-ICEY-Jeffyyy good day to all my bro !


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 14 2008, 12:23 PM~12155844
> *:wave:  :0    :thumbsup:  from  the  D-ICEY-Jeffyyy good  day to all my  bro  !
> *



Hey Jeffyy!!!! :wave: looong time no see!! What's up? 

I don't remember the name :0 Joe money?? 

Hey where can I find the best air setup? 
I saw one on bone collector that look like a good one, but it's always better to be sure if someone else knows best. That's the way to get T T T  

http://www.nybonecollectors.com/990263.html


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 14 2008, 03:40 PM~12157183
> *Hey Jeffyy!!!! :wave: looong time no see!! What's up?
> 
> I don't remember the name :0 Joe money??
> 
> Hey where can I find the best air setup?
> I saw one on bone collector that look like a good one, but it's always better to be sure if someone else knows best. That's the way to get T T T
> 
> http://www.nybonecollectors.com/990263.html
> *


bone is good only when he actually ships you your shit lol - right joe $$?

but sometimes you can buy all the parts seperatly either on ebay or industrial compagnie web-sites for the same price or cheaper


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: Nice :thumbsup: I want something like this, but maybe I don't have enough space for a big thank like that! 


> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Nov 10 2008, 05:16 PM~12115000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And the cylinder, I want it under the crown, not like this one!! u know?  well I'm a looking on ebay later tonight :biggrin: Thank you Jay for the research!!! PEACE Y'ALL____ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

i was just on sympatico.ca and they had a feature on SCP... a few tuner cars and Dom maurice's G body 

http://en.autos.sympatico.msn.ca/showpage/...-photo-number=2


----------



## syked1

wasup Abel :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 16 2008, 01:11 PM~12171308
> *wasup Abel  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 16 2008, 12:45 AM~12168910
> *i was just on sympatico.ca and they had a feature on SCP... a few tuner cars and Dom maurice's G body
> 
> http://en.autos.sympatico.msn.ca/showpage/...-photo-number=2
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: w-ASS up bros____ know I'm in for a move! What do I do first, custom fork or lover seat?


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 17 2008, 08:22 AM~12178149
> *:wave: w-ASS up bros____ know I'm in for a move! What do I do first, custom fork or lover seat?
> *



both :biggrin: but if you put sisor on your lover seat start with it :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

hi luxurious fame ? wassup  
today i have work on my custom bike seat 
BEFORE

AFTER 

its not finish n i have a lot of work to make it clean but i will be lookin good


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 15 2008, 10:10 AM~12164478
> *:cheesy:  Nice :thumbsup: I want something like this, but maybe I don't have enough space for a big thank like that!
> And the cylinder, I want it under the crown, not like this one!! u know?    well I'm a looking on ebay later tonight  :biggrin:  Thank you Jay for the research!!! PEACE Y'ALL____ttt
> *


anyone know were we can buy the same cylinder in 3/8 fiting ?


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Nice seat L-rim-OOOOO!!!! :thumbsup: I'm still lookingFor the cylinder, I'm not the master but I saw some on ebay, just look for the fitting http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/Bima-Stainless-Rou...A1%7C240%3A1318

I will do this modification later on mine, so if you found something show me the result!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 17 2008, 01:08 PM~12181190
> *:0 Nice seat L-rim-OOOOO!!!! :thumbsup: I'm still lookingFor the cylinder, I'm not the master but I saw some on ebay, just look for the fitting http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/Bima-Stainless-Rou...A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> I will do this modification later on mine, so if you found something show me the result!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i looking for cylinder!if i found something i will show you bro'


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey el rimo... france en anglais ça reste france.... je dit ça pour ton profil

et je savais pas que tu avais join le club... tu es aller voir Douk comme je t'avais dit?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 17 2008, 11:57 AM~12179972
> *hi luxurious fame ? wassup
> today i have work on my custom bike seat
> BEFORE
> 
> AFTER
> 
> its not finish n i have a lot of work to make it clean but i will be lookin good
> *



thats gonne be your seat or your sissy bar?

if its really the seat... I dont figure it out...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 17 2008, 08:35 AM~12178514
> *both :biggrin:  but if you put sisor on your lover seat start with it :biggrin:
> *



you should do both like Abel says!

do a lover seat and a custom air forks


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 17 2008, 06:07 PM~12183006
> *you should do both like Abel says!
> 
> do a lover seat and a custom air forks
> *


 :cheesy: alright, I'm on the lover seat plans trying to put all the ''stuff'' the way I want in it! It's easier to figure out the seat than the fork :0 someone have a good person for the fork + chrome/gold + engraving? Thanks for help and ''conseils'' bros


----------



## syked1

you kno we got all that bro 

we can do more things   locally now, and for plating we might start to use Jas's guy (Toronto) & Jas can of course cut any flat parts & do assembly too


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 17 2008, 06:05 PM~12182985
> *thats gonne be your seat or your sissy bar?
> 
> if its really the seat... I dont figure it out...
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 17 2008, 07:39 PM~12183847
> *you kno we got all that bro
> 
> we can do more things    locally now, and for plating we might start to use Jas's guy (Toronto) & Jas can of course cut any flat parts & do assembly too
> *


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 17 2008, 06:19 PM~12183095
> *:cheesy: alright, I'm on the lover seat plans trying to put all the ''stuff'' the way I want in it! It's easier to figure out the seat than the fork :0 someone have a good person for the fork + chrome/gold + engraving? Thanks for help and ''conseils'' bros
> *



yeah if its face part ask jas...anyway you know im we have going to his shop this summer :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 17 2008, 09:06 PM~12184770
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 17 2008, 05:19 PM~12183095
> *:cheesy: alright, I'm on the lover seat plans trying to put all the ''stuff'' the way I want in it! It's easier to figure out the seat than the fork :0 someone have a good person for the fork + chrome/gold + engraving? Thanks for help and ''conseils'' bros
> *



like I told you at SCP theres a shit load of possibilitys for your lover seat on that trike to fit with the theme... 


Im still there if you need help for it bro!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 17 2008, 09:16 PM~12185634
> *yeah if its face part ask jas...anyway you know im we have going to his shop this summer :cheesy:
> *



How can I contact him? ,.,, I need some things too!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 17 2008, 04:04 PM~12182969
> *hey el rimo... france en anglais ça reste france.... je dit ça pour ton profil
> 
> et je savais pas que tu avais join le club... tu es aller voir Douk comme je t'avais dit?
> *


a merci je vais modifié le profil merci  
oui je suis officielement menbre depuis vendredi soir 
dayeur sur le topic car club je tavai remercié de m'avoir mi en contact avec douk mais je pense que tu na pa du le voir :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 17 2008, 04:05 PM~12182985
> *thats gonne be your seat or your sissy bar?
> 
> if its really the seat... I dont figure it out...
> *


sa va etre ma selle pr mon bike
parcontre je n'est pa conpri la phrase "i dont figure it out "


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 18 2008, 12:30 AM~12186525
> *How can I contact him? ,.,, I need some things too!
> *


his screen name is Pure xtc


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 18 2008, 01:27 AM~12187722
> *sa va etre ma selle pr mon bike
> parcontre je n'est pa conpri la phrase "i dont figure it out "
> *


ca veut dire qu'il comprend pas comment tu vas mettre ta selle?


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 18 2008, 12:27 AM~12187722
> *sa va etre ma selle pr mon bike
> parcontre je n'est pa conpri la phrase "i dont figure it out "
> *


sa veut dire que je la figure pas...

ça va etre ta scelle... tu va courber le morceau et le laisser chrome?

ou tu va la recouvrir et rembourer?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 18 2008, 05:36 AM~12188646
> *his screen name is Pure xtc
> *



his fast or the waiting list is long?


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 18 2008, 01:22 PM~12190353
> *his fast or the waiting list is long?
> *


he is very fast he is in toronto, and no waiting lists


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 18 2008, 02:28 PM~12190984
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


wasup bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 18 2008, 07:21 PM~12193716
> *sup guys!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :wow:   :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-JeFFYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 18 2008, 10:22 AM~12190344
> *sa veut dire que je la figure pas...
> 
> ça va etre ta scelle... tu va courber le morceau et le laisser chrome?
> 
> ou tu va la recouvrir et rembourer?
> *


sur l'avan je vais souder une fixation de tige de selle et a l'arière el sera tenu par ma sissybar home made.
pour le reste une foi ke j'orais terminé les finition elle sera engraved et chromé.
ce n'est pas vraiment une selle pour ridé car je construit un show bike.
mais bn si je ve m'assoir decu sa ne posera pas trop de probleme sa sera juste pas très confortable :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: w-ASS up bros :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good afternoon guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 19 2008, 12:35 AM~12197698
> *sur l'avan je vais souder une fixation de tige de selle et a l'arière el sera tenu par ma sissybar home made.
> pour le reste une foi ke j'orais terminé les finition elle sera engraved et chromé.
> ce n'est pas vraiment une selle pour ridé car je construit un show bike.
> mais bn si je ve m'assoir decu sa ne posera pas trop de probleme sa sera juste pas très confortable  :biggrin:
> *


Le Rimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 20 2008, 09:43 AM~12209062
> *Le Rimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: j'ai hâte de voir cette bicyclette :0 

By the way! Jz'N The guy ship the rims today, so I'll probably recieve them nxt week  I'm :tears: that I can't be to the meeting :burn: It look like 5 months that I saw you all guys  

I also talked with Jas, not Tas...  and he's down with and for us :biggrin: 
Good day bros!
:wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 18 2008, 02:56 PM~12192350
> *he is very fast he is in toronto, and no waiting lists
> *



all good


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 20 2008, 10:19 AM~12210181
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup: j'ai hâte de voir cette bicyclette :0
> 
> *


moi ossi j'ai hate de la terminé et de vous la présenter


----------



## el-rimo

quelqun peut me dire ou je peut commander un set de wire gold 144 spoke 20 pouces ?
si quelqun connai un vendeur qui envoi en france?
merci les bro'
bonne journé a tous


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 21 2008, 01:41 AM~12217840
> *quelqun peut me dire ou je peut commander un set de wire gold 144 spoke 20 pouces ?
> si quelqun connai un vendeur qui envoi en france?
> merci les bro'
> bonne journé a tous
> *



j'vais te repondre plus tard dans la journee jai envoyer un message personel a d-cheeze c'est un ancien membre de luxurious si il peut shipper jte le conseil lui il te donne un tracking number la journer meme qui ship donc tu peut suivre tes chose depuis le debut


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 21 2008, 09:30 AM~12219419
> *j'vais te repondre plus tard dans la journee jai envoyer un message personel a d-cheeze c'est un ancien membre de luxurious si il peut shipper jte le conseil lui il te donne un tracking number la journer meme qui ship donc tu peut suivre tes chose depuis le debut
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Nov 21 2008, 01:41 AM~12217840-->
> 
> 
> 
> quelqun peut me dire ou je peut commander un set de wire gold 144 spoke 20 pouces ?
> si quelqun connai un vendeur qui envoi en france?
> merci les bro'
> bonne journé a tous
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Nov 21 2008, 09:30 AM~12219419
> *j'vais te repondre plus tard dans la journee jai envoyer un message personel a d-cheeze c'est un ancien membre de luxurious si il peut shipper jte le conseil lui il te donne un tracking number la journer meme qui ship donc tu peut suivre tes chose depuis le debut
> *



oui aucun probleme pour shipper en france avec d-cheeze ta juste a lui envoyer un message personel et il vas te servir sans probleme je lui et deja demander


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 21 2008, 08:59 AM~12220004
> *oui aucun probleme pour shipper en france avec d-cheeze ta juste a lui envoyer un message personel et il vas te servir sans probleme je lui et deja demander
> *


je te remercie frero  
et je fait commen pour avoir ses coordonées ?? :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 21 2008, 11:13 AM~12220121
> *je te remercie frero
> et je  fait commen pour avoir ses coordonées ?? :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16039

click sur send a pensonal message  mais comme il dis le shipping coute tres tres cher mais tu dois deja le savoir


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 21 2008, 11:33 AM~12220260
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16039
> 
> click sur send a pensonal message   mais comme il dis le shipping coute tres tres cher mais tu dois deja le savoir
> *


 :angry: C'est clair que sa va couter une beurrée en shipping, p-etre moins chérant de commander sa direct de taïwan :0 Bonne chance dans ton procésus bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 21 2008, 08:30 AM~12219419
> *j'vais te repondre plus tard dans la journee jai envoyer un message personel a d-cheeze c'est un ancien membre de luxurious si il peut shipper jte le conseil lui il te donne un tracking number la journer meme qui ship donc tu peut suivre tes chose depuis le debut
> *



je crois quil veut des roues de bikes.... 144 spokes... c'est des roues de bike...

et des 20 pouces...

d-cheeze a des piece de bike?


----------



## syked1

wasup my brothas


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 21 2008, 04:07 PM~12222504
> *wasup my brothas
> *


w-ASS up Jz'N :wave: and to the rest of the Familia :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 21 2008, 01:38 PM~12221395
> *je crois quil veut des roues de bikes.... 144 spokes... c'est des roues de bike...
> 
> et des 20 pouces...
> 
> d-cheeze a des piece de bike?
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 21 2008, 08:45 PM~12224857
> *:wave:
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

whattttttttttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 23 2008, 01:06 PM~12234982
> *whattttttttttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: post whore :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 21 2008, 11:38 AM~12221395
> *je crois quil veut des roues de bikes.... 144 spokes... c'est des roues de bike...
> 
> et des 20 pouces...
> 
> d-cheeze a des piece de bike?
> *


oui ce sont des roues de bikes qu'il me faut  
je ne les pas préciser sur mon post car on est sur la section bike .
j'aurrai pe etr du le précisé désolé


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 24 2008, 11:55 AM~12242495
> *oui ce sont des roues de bikes qu'il me faut
> je ne les pas préciser sur mon post car on est sur la section bike .
> j'aurrai pe etr du le précisé désolé
> *



non c'est que quand on dit des wires... cest pour wire wheels... des roues de voiture quoi...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 24 2008, 01:43 PM~12243914
> *non c'est que quand on dit des wires... cest pour wire wheels... des roues de voiture quoi...
> *


a ok otent pour moi


----------



## AMB1800

yow rimo, comment ca va? projet en cours je vois :biggrin: j'avais des 144 all gold ya 2 mois, j'ai fini par les vendre car j'ai pa fini le projet au quelles elles étai destiné, ca crain quoi, t'orai pu me les prendre...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Nov 24 2008, 05:50 PM~12244595-->
> 
> 
> 
> a ok otent pour moi
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Nov 24 2008, 05:56 PM~12244663
> *yow rimo, comment ca va? projet en cours je vois  :biggrin:  j'avais des 144 all gold ya 2 mois, j'ai fini par les vendre car j'ai pa fini le projet au quelles elles étai destiné, ca crain quoi, t'orai pu me les prendre...
> *


Salut les gars :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 24 2008, 04:50 PM~12244595
> *a ok otent pour moi
> *


Le Rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good evening every1 :biggrin: 1luv


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 24 2008, 02:56 PM~12244663
> *yow rimo, comment ca va? projet en cours je vois  :biggrin:  j'avais des 144 all gold ya 2 mois, j'ai fini par les vendre car j'ai pa fini le projet au quelles elles étai destiné, ca crain quoi, t'orai pu me les prendre...
> *


yo amb comment vas ?
et oui mais ya encore deux moi de sa je savais pas que j'aurrai u besoin de sai roue :angry: 
mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2008, 03:30 PM~12245024
> *Salut les gars  :biggrin:
> *


sup syked???


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 24 2008, 06:01 PM~12246540
> *Le Rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


le daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
sup bro ?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 24 2008, 08:45 PM~12248388
> *:wave: good evening every1  :biggrin: 1luv
> *


yo too bro


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 25 2008, 07:18 AM~12250566
> *yo amb comment vas ?
> et oui mais ya encore deux moi de sa je savais pas que j'aurrai u besoin de sai roue  :angry:
> mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage  :0
> *


ca va bien par ici :thumbsup: je te tiendrai au courrant si je tombe sur un set dans la region


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 25 2008, 06:13 AM~12251785
> *ca va bien par ici :thumbsup: je te tiendrai au courrant si je tombe sur un set dans la region
> *


merci a toi poto


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 25 2008, 09:31 AM~12252810
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


koi de 9 lolow ?
tout va bien ?


----------



## syked1

hey guys wasup :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yo Twan, jai recu les rims hier soir bro, sont en bon etat pis jai laisser le feedback pour le gar


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 25 2008, 01:27 AM~12250610
> *le daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> sup bro ?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: hey-low amis and homies  



> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2008, 05:59 PM~12256172
> *yo Twan, jai recu les rims hier soir bro, sont en bon etat pis jai laisser le feedback pour le gars
> *


 :thumbsup: Niccccee! I tought he was shipping them at my house! perfect if you already recieve them! I will have to see these rims one day :cheesy: I will told you how much for the all thing when I'll recieve my account  thanks for the feedbakk


----------



## lolow

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 26 2008, 11:38 AM~12262765
> *:wave: hey-low amis and homies
> :thumbsup: Niccccee! I tought he was shipping them at my house! perfect if you already recieve them! I will have to see these rims one day  :cheesy:  I will told you how much for the all thing when I'll recieve my account  thanks for the feedbakk
> *


Yeah thats what i thought too ...Yup ill have to put up some pics and maybe you can see them before i have to take them apart to get them fixed up   Sounds good let me kno and ill get it to you when we see each other next, too bad you are not coming to the meeting


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 26 2008, 08:41 PM~12268381
> *Yeah thats what i thought too ...Yup ill have to put up some pics and maybe you can see them before i have to take them apart to get them fixed up   Sounds good let me kno and ill get it to you when we see each other next, too bad you are not coming to the meeting
> *


It'a all good bro  ....except for the last words :tears: :burn: :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 26 2008, 08:41 PM~12268381
> *Yeah thats what i thought too ...Yup ill have to put up some pics and maybe you can see them before i have to take them apart to get them fixed up   Sounds good let me kno and ill get it to you when we see each other next, too bad you are not coming to the meeting
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey guys can you help me,,, Im trying to find jaz over here ,, and cant find it.,,.. I know that his screen name is Pure xtc... but aint found it...

thx


----------



## AMB1800

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35404

found him checkin out a topic :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 27 2008, 02:07 PM~12274798
> *hey guys can you help me,,, Im trying to find jaz over here ,, and cant find it.,,.. I know that his screen name is Pure xtc... but aint found it...
> 
> thx
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35404

its pure Xtc with a capital X small tc


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 

 T. T. T. :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 27 2008, 03:18 PM~12276273
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35404
> 
> its pure Xtc with a capital X small tc
> *


thx!


----------



## PurpleLicious

I saw Dave's engraved parts from Darryl,,, thats amazing!

but do we have someone for two tonts plating here?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 28 2008, 12:39 PM~12281282
> *I saw Dave's engraved parts from Darryl,,, thats amazing!
> 
> but do we have someone for two tonts plating here?
> *



yup i think the new chrome shop do this but not sureeeeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 28 2008, 01:39 PM~12281282
> *I saw Dave's engraved parts from Darryl,,, thats amazing!
> 
> but do we have someone for two tonts plating here?
> *


yeah i found darryl, a really nice guy, and seems like he does great work

worse off send them to Jas he has a good plater or even d-twist too out in t-o


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t for B.C. LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 28 2008, 04:20 PM~12282754
> *yeah i found darryl, a really nice guy, and seems like he does great work
> 
> worse off send them to Jas he has a good plater or even d-twist too out in t-o
> *



yeah... but if we can do it here... I'll save on shipping


----------



## syked1

wasup guys see you in a bit...

pics of my 26" frame almost all finished:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 29 2008, 01:27 PM~12287752
> *yeah... but if we can do it here... I'll save on shipping
> *


you may save on shipping, but the price for their work will far out-weigh the price of shipping.


----------



## syked1

wtf page 2 guys... nice meeting tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 29 2008, 04:45 PM~12289042
> *wasup guys see you in a bit...
> 
> pics of my 26" frame almost all finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's looking real nice Jason...This Montreal bike club has got some nice surprises for 09...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2008, 03:32 AM~12293111
> *wtf page 2 guys... nice meeting tonight  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it was a great meeting guys!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 12:13 PM~12293669
> *it's looking real nice Jason...This Montreal bike club has got some nice surprises for 09...
> *


thx and its only goin to be more of a daily driver... but a reallyt nice custom one. Jay size lol


----------



## syked1

last night me & jo & jeff almost finished welding & grinding another frame for Jo too


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 11:14 AM~12293672
> *yeah it was a great meeting guys!!!!
> *


  I missed that one, when is the next? :biggrin: 

Nice Job Jay, that's look more like a Jz'N size bike!  It's a 26?

wHat's up guys? uffin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 30 2008, 01:12 PM~12293895
> * I missed that one, when is the next? :biggrin:
> 
> Nice Job Jay, that's look more like a Jz'N size bike!   It's a 26?
> 
> wHat's up guys? uffin:
> *


yeah after breaking 2 china cranks at the end of the year in 2 weeks, i was like fuk it i am goin to build a 26" to ride time to time...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2008, 11:51 AM~12293829
> *thx and its only goin to be more of a daily driver... but a reallyt nice custom one. Jay size lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 30 2008, 12:12 PM~12293895
> * I missed that one, when is the next? :biggrin:
> 
> Nice Job Jay, that's look more like a Jz'N size bike!   It's a 26?
> 
> wHat's up guys? uffin:
> *


saturday december 13th but it will be our club christmas dinner so I will give you the adress of the plce where it is going to take place...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2008, 11:52 AM~12293832
> *last night me & jo & jeff almost finished welding & grinding another frame for Jo too
> *


for Joe Money??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 03:59 PM~12294733
> *for Joe Money??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2008, 05:30 PM~12295465
> *yup
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 02:58 PM~12294725
> *saturday december 13th but it will be our club christmas dinner so I will give you the adress of the plce where it is going to take place...
> *


  Cool cool, I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 03:59 PM~12294733
> *for Joe Money??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


that must be is 50 bike in progress by now hahahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 30 2008, 07:26 PM~12296285
> *  Cool cool, I'll be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 30 2008, 09:17 PM~12297080
> *that must be is 50 bike in progress by now hahahaha j/k :biggrin:
> *


close!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 30 2008, 09:17 PM~12297080
> *that must be is 50 bike in progress by now hahahaha j/k :biggrin:
> *



im starting a new one soon


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 1 2008, 10:45 AM~12300892
> *im starting a new one soon
> *


  A bad luck bike? :cheesy: with chrome undies? :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASS up bigg Mtl LUXX :biggrin: T T T


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

good night guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup bros


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 2 2008, 11:24 AM~12311297
> *
> *


 :0 You're smoking too!!! I hope you dont do it untill :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 2 2008, 02:59 PM~12313354
> *sup guys
> *


sup brothers...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 3 2008, 02:34 PM~12324274
> *t t t
> *


yup.... of page 630  
:wave:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: hi brothers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!!


----------



## HAGCustoms

I finally made a LUXURIOUS badge. Lucky owner DSweet Lux.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Dec 3 2008, 08:50 PM~12327748
> *I finally made a LUXURIOUS badge. Lucky owner DSweet Lux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Dec 3 2008, 08:50 PM~12327748
> *I finally made a LUXURIOUS badge. Lucky owner DSweet Lux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's fucking nice!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 3 2008, 10:11 PM~12327972
> *that's fucking nice!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup :biggrin: I'm hungry for that december 13th


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Dec 3 2008, 08:50 PM~12327748
> *I finally made a LUXURIOUS badge. Lucky owner DSweet Lux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's Fucking Tight Brian!!! Real Nice Work Brother!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*BIG RESPECTS GOING OUT TO THE LUX BIKE CLUB!!! YOU GUYS DOIN BIG THANGS UP THERE MTL SIDE!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GUYS!!!*


----------



## syked1

thx Jas, & with your help we are only goin to get bigger & badder


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats the good word boys? take it easy have a good evening


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Heyaw, good evening guys! wASS up? 4me, Still working on my custom designs! :uh: It ain't easy... like pimpin' :0 ____Shit load of peace 2 y'all! :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

sup twan pix comin of the rims in a few minutes


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2008, 04:51 PM~12346593
> *sup twan pix comin of the rims in a few minutes
> *


   alright, I'll be right back soon to see theez thangz! :0


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2008, 04:51 PM~12346593
> *sup twan pix comin of the rims in a few minutes
> *


where are the picsssssssssssss??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2008, 11:19 AM~12352534
> *where are the picsssssssssssss??????????? :biggrin:
> *


X2.... but I'll be patient  have a nice day bros


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2008, 12:19 PM~12352534
> *where are the picsssssssssssss??????????? :biggrin:
> *


i was having problems uploading to photobucket lst night here they come


----------



## syked1

26" frame almost all grinded & smothed out:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: grind grind grind....  Good job, as usual Jz'N


----------



## syked1

and the rims... they are rare Lucky 7's cause of the 7 holes cut in the hub flanges that look like a Lucky 7 sproket


----------



## syked1

sup twan thx bro


----------



## Big_B

Bike is looking awesome


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Big_B_@Dec 6 2008, 06:11 PM~12354151
> *Bike is looking awesome
> *


thx, if i remember yr from BC too right?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking real nice Jason!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Christmas Dinner meeting is going to be on saturday december 13th at 6 p.m at Dom Maurice's place (2100 Terry Fox code 1001) in Laval next to the Cosmodome.*


----------



## Big_B

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 6 2008, 06:46 PM~12355367
> *thx, if i remember yr from BC too right?
> *


You know it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: low'S and rid'Z


----------



## syked1

sup bros have a good lazy sunday


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up LUX!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 02:54 PM~12359856
> *what up LUX!
> *


what it do jonny, any new pics of the parts D is makin ya?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what it do...


----------



## syked1

good morning guys time to vote yet again  but im off school lol so its a good day

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

I receive this week some purple anodized nipples... :biggrin: 

I'll finish my wheels soon to send them to the plater


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 8 2008, 11:01 AM~12367040
> *good morning guys time to vote yet again  but im off school lol so its a good day
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yesssss.....again!!!! That's stupid, are you voting for the best?


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 8 2008, 12:49 PM~12367920
> *I receive this week some purple anodized nipples...  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll finish my wheels soon to send them to the plater
> *


  Yeaaaah! That's gRAYt, it's gonna be purplelicious!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 8 2008, 12:14 PM~12368129
> * Yeaaaah! That's gRAYt, it's gonna be purplelicious!
> *



yup ,, will hit those wheel again tommorow at lounch break haha


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## syked1

ttt 4 lux


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

wassup fam ?


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: hell-hoe guys


----------



## syked1

sup dudes


----------



## abel

whats up guyzzzzzzzzz!

everybody is ready for saturday? :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 9 2008, 06:34 PM~12381827
> *whats up guyzzzzzzzzz!
> 
> everybody is ready for saturday? :cheesy:
> *


yes sirrrrrrrrr!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

those wheel will be ready soon to send to Darryl!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 9 2008, 11:16 PM~12385074
> *those wheel will be ready soon to send to Darryl!
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 9 2008, 11:16 PM~12385074
> *those wheel will be ready soon to send to Darryl!
> *


 :0 :0 engraved wheels :cheesy: gRAYT


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 9 2008, 06:34 PM~12381827
> *whats up guyzzzzzzzzz!
> 
> everybody is ready for saturday? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Hèw yèw, is that true for the swim suit?


----------



## syked1

hi guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 10 2008, 11:17 AM~12388265
> *hi guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 10 2008, 03:04 PM~12390269
> *wasup :wave:
> *


morning granpa... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## syked1

bah as steph would say lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 11 2008, 02:40 PM~12400988
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 11 2008, 05:34 PM~12401997
> *bah as steph would say lol
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PurpleLicious

ready to send to Darryl (16'' wheels)


















I'll take pictures of the anodized nipples... and I have something to weld on the hubs and then I'll post pictures of them too... .and spokes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 12 2008, 12:41 AM~12407162
> *ready to send to Darryl (16'' wheels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take pictures of the anodized nipples... and I have something to weld on the hubs and then I'll post pictures of them too... .and spokes
> *


----------



## syked1

is it de-chromed already?


----------



## eastside1989

:wave: Hello Lux Family.... :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 12 2008, 12:41 AM~12407162
> *ready to send to Darryl (16'' wheels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take pictures of the anodized nipples... and I have something to weld on the hubs and then I'll post pictures of them too... .and spokes
> *


  Here's gonna be some crazy wheels :thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hey-low guys___ se y'all tomorow!


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 12 2008, 07:41 AM~12409588
> *:wave: Hey-low guys___ se y'all tomorow!
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 12 2008, 07:41 AM~12409588
> *:wave: Hey-low guys___ se y'all tomorow!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

sup d hows things?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 12 2008, 05:54 AM~12409540
> *is it de-chromed already?
> *




nop... cant he just engraved on that cheap ass manufacture chrome and chrome back on top of all that?


heres the hubs and the anodized nipples 

































took me alot of time to do all this... had to drill all the hole on the rims and on the hubs and then cut all the spokes the right size and then tap all of the 208 spokes....

but its done.... now is time for engraving... chrome plating , gold plating... and finaly.. the assembly


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 13 2008, 12:06 AM~12418521
> *nop... cant he just engraved on that cheap ass manufacture chrome and chrome back on top of all that?
> heres the hubs and the anodized nipples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me alot of time to do all this... had to drill all the hole on the rims and on the hubs and then cut all the spokes the right size and then tap all of the 208 spokes....
> 
> but its done.... now is time for engraving... chrome plating , gold plating... and finaly.. the assembly
> *


very cool bro!!!!its will be pretty cool


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 13 2008, 04:57 AM~12419231
> *very cool bro!!!!its will be pretty cool
> *



thx bro!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 13 2008, 02:06 AM~12418521
> *nop... cant he just engraved on that cheap ass manufacture chrome and chrome back on top of all that?
> heres the hubs and the anodized nipples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me alot of time to do all this... had to drill all the hole on the rims and on the hubs and then cut all the spokes the right size and then tap all of the 208 spokes....
> 
> but its done.... now is time for engraving... chrome plating , gold plating... and finaly.. the assembly
> *



Yes he can now engrave over chrome...He showed me a piece he did and it came out nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good Steven!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 13 2008, 03:06 AM~12418521
> *nop... cant he just engraved on that cheap ass manufacture chrome and chrome back on top of all that?
> heres the hubs and the anodized nipples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me alot of time to do all this... had to drill all the hole on the rims and on the hubs and then cut all the spokes the right size and then tap all of the 208 spokes....
> 
> but its done.... now is time for engraving... chrome plating , gold plating... and finaly.. the assembly
> *



if it was me i wouldnt do that, what if the new chrome doesnt stick?


----------



## cruising oldies

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of our club chiritmas dinner and party last night...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 13 2008, 12:41 PM~12420494
> *if it was me i wouldnt do that, what if the new chrome doesnt stick?
> *


and how the fuck I remove the chrome?


sand it?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2008, 12:05 PM~12426763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey I never saw those fuckin cakes!!! :angry:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 14 2008, 04:21 PM~12427489
> *and how the fuck I remove the chrome?
> sand it?
> *


no no, lol you would have to bring it to MM to de-chrome, its an acid stripper


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 14 2008, 03:22 PM~12427495
> *hey I never saw those fuckin cakes!!!  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 14 2008, 04:22 PM~12427495
> *hey I never saw those fuckin cakes!!!  :angry:
> *


you were under your girlfriend in the pool room :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 15 2008, 12:20 AM~12431571
> *you were under your girlfriend in the pool room  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: got it!


----------



## Ant-Wan

I will remember of this night for a long time! It was nice to be with you guys :thumbsup: it was DeLUX...serious! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 14 2008, 04:41 PM~12428214
> *no no, lol you would have to bring it to MM to de-chrome, its an acid stripper
> *



fuck :angry:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 14 2008, 11:20 PM~12431571
> *you were under your girlfriend in the pool room  :biggrin:
> *



ok lets make this clear... shes not my girlfriend


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 15 2008, 04:49 PM~12436235
> *ok lets make this clear... shes not my girlfriend
> *


the male whore has spoken... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 15 2008, 02:49 PM~12436235
> *ok lets make this clear... shes not my girlfriend
> *


just your christmas hole !!!


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam ???have a good day!!very cool pics of your christmas diner ?
any pics of the girlfriend of purplelicious ?hahaha


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 16 2008, 07:56 AM~12443381
> *sup fam ???have a good day!!very cool pics of your christmas diner ?
> any pics of the girlfriend of purplelicious ?hahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

you guys are stupid wuhahahah

hey lowlow you put the best picture of me and Tania! thx alot 

wuhahah ,,, and I repeat shes not my girlfriend


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 16 2008, 02:06 PM~12445204
> *you guys are stupid wuhahahah
> 
> hey lowlow you put the best picture of me and Tania! thx alot
> 
> wuhahah ,,, and I repeat shes not my girlfriend
> *


hahah its the only one i have :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 16 2008, 10:51 AM~12445045
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


purplelicious have a lot of good girl in montreal hahahha
thank for pics lolow but purple we need the topless pics hahahahah :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 16 2008, 02:35 PM~12445966
> *purplelicious have a lot of good girl in montreal hahahha
> thank for pics lolow but purple we need the topless pics hahahahah :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 16 2008, 08:34 PM~12449256
> *sup guys
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## abel

sup guys


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 16 2008, 01:35 PM~12445966
> *purplelicious have a lot of good girl in montreal hahahha
> thank for pics lolow but purple we need the topless pics hahahahah :0
> *


give me a second... guys .. I'll post some nice pic tonight


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 17 2008, 10:15 AM~12454621
> *give me a second... guys .. I'll post some nice pic tonight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam ?some new pics of your project ? :0


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 17 2008, 02:12 PM~12455207
> *sup fam ?some new pics of your project ? :0
> *


I have 2 weeks off from school for x-mas so i will be workin on my 26" and maybe some other things for my blue show bike


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 17 2008, 12:15 PM~12454621
> *give me a second... guys .. I'll post some nice pic tonight
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 17 2008, 12:15 PM~12454621
> *give me a second... guys .. I'll post some nice pic tonight
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2008, 04:04 PM~12456598
> *I have 2 weeks off from school for x-mas so i will be workin on my 26" and maybe some other things for my blue show bike
> *


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, alex_low

sup Alex :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2008, 02:04 PM~12456598
> *I have 2 weeks off from school for x-mas so i will be workin on my 26" and maybe some other things for my blue show bike
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## lolow




----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

morning guys...


----------



## syked1

sup bro's :biggrin:  x-mas break for me starts now, i have 2 weeks off yeah.  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 18 2008, 11:08 AM~12464598
> *sup bro's  :biggrin:    x-mas break for me starts now, i have 2 weeks off yeah.    :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :0 damn you will build at least 10 bike :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## abel




----------



## PurpleLicious

heres one... I have to find back my kodak


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 18 2008, 10:03 PM~12470142
> *heres one... I have to find back my kodak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 18 2008, 08:03 PM~12470142
> *heres one... I have to find back my kodak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coool!!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

mornin guys, jeffy says wasup too from up in st. sauveur


----------



## eastside1989

Hello Lux Family... :wave:


----------



## syked1

nice models


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2008, 06:17 PM~12477555
> *nice models
> *


Thank's Bro.....


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: be safe this weekend, lots of snow & ice out there not to mention all the drunks lool


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2008, 02:50 PM~12477333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Lux Family... :wave:
> *


is it home made ??


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2008, 05:29 PM~12478483
> *:thumbsup: be safe this weekend, lots of snow & ice out there not to mention all the drunks lool
> *


come in my town bro!!!no snow n a lot of corona to be drunk


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2008, 04:50 PM~12477333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Lux Family... :wave:
> *


yeah looking good Jimbo...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 20 2008, 07:44 AM~12482055
> *is it home made ??
> *


Well it was made in my Home... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 20 2008, 10:49 AM~12482312
> *yeah looking good Jimbo...
> *


Thank's Dave,,,,,,I'am starting a 58 Caddy next...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 20 2008, 02:07 PM~12483922
> *Well it was made in my Home... :biggrin:
> *


very good job homie !!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

hey mr purple!!!another ass pics ? hahahaha


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 20 2008, 04:09 PM~12483927
> *Thank's Dave,,,,,,I'am starting a 58 Caddy next...
> *


----------



## abel

Morning guyz


----------



## syked1

morning abel, morning guys, lots of snow coming today


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

le rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

ttt back to page 1 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

mornin guys git-er done lol


----------



## el-rimo

have a good day fam


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 23 2008, 04:35 PM~12509424
> *have a good day fam
> *




What up brother!


----------



## syked1

[/quote]


custom badge for my daily, and i have a chromed badge trim too coming


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

>


custom badge for my daily, and i have a chromed badge trim too coming
[/quote]

looking good Jason!!!


----------



## eastside1989

x2...very nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

good morning QC Fam


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 24 2008, 12:00 PM~12516392
> *good morning QC Fam
> *


sup Jason!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up lux homie hey i have a .cad for sale of lux forks i did for LOC from chi-town but my cutter messed them up so i gave his money back it is this design let me know if you want the .cad


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 24 2008, 09:23 PM~12520606
> *wuz up lux homie hey i have a .cad for sale of lux forks i did for LOC from chi-town but my cutter messed them up so i gave his money back it is this design let me know if you want the .cad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good D...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2008, 09:26 PM~12520624
> *looks good D...
> *


yea they did but up close they was messed up so i was going to recut a pair but they was taken to long so i gave his money back and he did not want teh .cad so i was seeing if one of you guys wanted it


----------



## syked1

whats wrong wit em? where are the f ups?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 24 2008, 09:39 PM~12520724
> *whats wrong wit em? where are the f ups?
> *


around the so i had him ship them back to my cutter and they have them but i am selling the .cad to the for $20  or if you want me to cut the i am running a sale $170 +ship for chrome forks we will cut a brand new pair


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## el-rimo

meery christmas family


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 24 2008, 07:42 PM~12520738
> *around the so i had him ship them back to my cutter and they have them but i am selling the .cad to the for $20    or if you want me to cut the i am running a sale $170 +ship for chrome forks we will cut a brand new pair
> *


do you ship to france?


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## PurpleLicious

merry christmas FAM!!!


----------



## syked1

merry x-mas guys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

jeff wishes everyone a merry x-mas from st sauveur


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 25 2008, 08:33 AM~12523162
> *do you ship to france?
> *


i ship world wide


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 26 2008, 05:02 PM~12531511
> *i ship world wide
> *


If you do buisiness with el-rimo, do him right D cause you know I'll be all over you like a pittbull if anything ''shady'' happens...


----------



## syked1

hehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2008, 05:50 PM~12531777
> *If you do buisiness with el-rimo, do him right D cause you know I'll be all over you like a pittbull if anything ''shady'' happens...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i take care of all my customers bro


----------



## lolow




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hey guys wasup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 26 2008, 11:17 PM~12533842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i take care of all my customers bro
> *


Right on D cause you know I'm a pain in the ass when you get me going... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 27 2008, 03:36 PM~12537402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Is this your new low bike Jimbo?? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2008, 06:52 PM~12538063
> *Is this your new low bike Jimbo?? :biggrin:
> *


Yea ...It's 1 1/2 " inch Long ..you like it Dave? :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 27 2008, 07:24 PM~12538604
> *Yea ...It's 1 1/2 " inch Long ..you like it Dave? :uh:
> *


yes sir...You must have a lot of fun trying to ride this one along..hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2008, 05:51 PM~12538054
> *Right on D cause you know I'm a pain in the ass when you get me going... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys wheres everybody hiding?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 28 2008, 02:28 PM~12543950
> *wasup guys wheres everybody hiding?
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## syked1

howdie :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 28 2008, 03:48 PM~12544446
> *howdie  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

did that chick every come last week dave?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 28 2008, 04:58 PM~12544863
> *did that chick every come last week dave?
> *


never showed up Jason...


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 24 2008, 07:23 PM~12520606
> *wuz up lux homie hey i have a .cad for sale of lux forks i did for LOC from chi-town but my cutter messed them up so i gave his money back it is this design let me know if you want the .cad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam


----------



## el-rimo

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup...... any progress on your bikes guys :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 29 2008, 02:26 PM~12551202
> *wasup...... any progress on your bikes guys :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


for me not really, just waiting to put some raw steel materials that i recently got and get it into a few different parts, but gotta hit up the shop to get some stuff done to them.

Jeff is up in st-sauveur snowboarding up the other day when the rain came. He is waiting on Jas to get a bunch of shit advancing thru the various stages of fabrication & assembly, so with the holidays coming to an end things will be advancing for him soon and rapidly.


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 29 2008, 02:17 PM~12551564
> *for me not really, just waiting to put some raw steel materials that i recently got and get it into a few different parts, but gotta hit up the shop to get some stuff done to them.
> 
> Jeff is up in st-sauveur snowboarding up the other day when the rain came. He is waiting on Jas to get a bunch of shit advancing thru the various stages of fabrication & assembly, so with the holidays coming to an end things will be advancing for him soon and rapidly.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 29 2008, 07:10 AM~12549939
> *sup fam
> *


le rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 29 2008, 07:28 PM~12553300
> *le rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


le post whoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 29 2008, 10:59 PM~12555614
> *le post whoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


qui ca toi grand papa? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 30 2008, 12:39 AM~12556104
> *qui ca toi grand papa? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: bon encore ton veille age ,qui te fait dire tes stupiditées hahaha


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: ive been slowly workin on a cad file for pedals for my future dragon bike, & its almost finished


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2008, 11:17 PM~12566051
> *:biggrin: ive been slowly workin on a cad file for pedals for my future dragon bike, & its almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bro!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2008, 10:17 PM~12566051
> *:biggrin: ive been slowly workin on a cad file for pedals for my future dragon bike, & its almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam ?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 29 2008, 04:28 PM~12553300
> *le rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


le daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
sup frero ??


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Dec 31 2008, 01:22 AM~12566091-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el-rimo_@Dec 31 2008, 07:20 AM~12567844
> *crazy!!!!!
> *


thx guys, not bad for never using Autocad before that hey?


----------



## lolow

Have a safe and Happy New Year ...!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 31 2008, 12:17 AM~12566051
> *:biggrin: ive been slowly workin on a cad file for pedals for my future dragon bike, & its almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2008, 11:17 PM~12566051
> *:biggrin: ive been slowly workin on a cad file for pedals for my future dragon bike, & its almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

dont worry Danny i goin to have you clean it up bro do a once over to see if there needs to be any minor adjustements


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 31 2008, 03:34 PM~12571137
> *dont worry Danny i goin to have you clean it up bro do a once over to see if there needs to be any minor adjustements
> *


no problem. looks damn good


----------



## syked1

thx :biggrin: 

happy new years fukers


----------



## MR X

bonne année les cousins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 1 2009, 11:12 AM~12576379
> *bonne année  les cousins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


meme chose pour toi X :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 1 2009, 12:12 PM~12576379
> *bonne année  les cousins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


bonne annee mr X

happy new years guys :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 1 2009, 09:12 AM~12576379
> *bonne année  les cousins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


héhé le X bonne anné a toi et tout le westbarrio  
bonne annee les freros


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

sup bro's


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 1 2009, 02:20 PM~12577098
> *héhé le X bonne anné a toi et tout le westbarrio
> bonne annee les freros
> *


le rimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good afternoon homies


----------



## KUT60

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 1 2009, 05:12 PM~12576379
> *bonne année  les cousins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


bonne année a toi aussi Mr X


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

morning guys!!  whats new!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Next meeting will take place on saturday january 24 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m.


----------



## Sweetheart LuX

hi luxurious


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Sweetheart LuX_@Jan 4 2009, 01:10 PM~12601144
> *hi luxurious
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 4 2009, 01:13 PM~12600812-->
> 
> 
> 
> Next meeting will take place on saturday january 24 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant wait
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sweetheart LuX_@Jan 4 2009, 02:10 PM~12601144
> *hi luxurious
> *


Hi there


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2009, 01:13 PM~12600812
> *Next meeting will take place on saturday january 24 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m.
> *


 :uh: Bah !!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 4 2009, 10:53 PM~12606657
> *:uh: Bah !!
> *



we take it for a PRESENT!


----------



## syked1

whats up guys, i got my D-Twist Badge trim & badge today


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup: now stop waisting your time on LIL and go build bikes hahaha :cheesy: j/k


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 5 2009, 08:59 PM~12614470
> *  :thumbsup: now stop waisting your time on LIL and go build a car hahaha :cheesy: j/k
> *


hehehhe were you lookin in the mirror when u said that? lol 

Pix :


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 5 2009, 08:32 PM~12614849
> *hehehhe were you lookin in the mirror when u said that? lol
> 
> Pix :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 5 2009, 08:32 PM~12614849
> *hehehhe were you lookin in the mirror when u said that? lol
> *



hahahaha well said Jason...Granpa lolow just got exposed!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

custom badge is looking great Jason!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2009, 11:26 PM~12616399
> *custom badge is looking great Jason!!!
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Dec 28 2008, 11:41 PM~12548080
> *:0
> *


yea i think one of the lux bikes will look good with them :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 6 2009, 03:10 AM~12619258
> *yea i think one of the lux bikes will look good with them  :biggrin:
> *


with what?

Any who i am mounting the badge trim with this schwinn badge & the other badge will go on my daily











































And i got to the shop today to get my Conti kit & mirror parts & pieces assembled, you damn str8 fools more big things coming for the ride.


----------



## lolow




----------



## abel




----------



## el-rimo

hi fam wassup??
beautifull custom badge syked!!!
have a good day brothers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 6 2009, 05:24 PM~12623863
> *with what?
> 
> Any who i am mounting the badge trim with this schwinn badge & the other badge will go on my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i got to the shop today to get my Conti kit & mirror parts & pieces assembled, you damn str8 fools more big things coming for the ride.
> *


with the custom LUX forks lol i have a .cad for a set and the badge and stuff looks good


----------



## syked1

true dat

morning guys


----------



## HAGCustoms

> with what?
> 
> Any who i am mounting the badge trim with this schwinn badge & the other badge will go on my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chromed trim looks great with blue badge.
> You can always paint in background on other badge to match colour of bike.


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys :0 I miss something? Héhé Happy new year '09 and wish y'all success and health! Bigg projects and keep the the way to get To The Top, my part will coming as soon as possible! :biggrin: PLeasure to see the family 01/26/09


----------



## syked1

i think you mean the 24th lol


----------



## PurpleLicious

Me, Manny, Ant-wan, Huggies & Dom went to a shooting a few month ago... I think we never posted some pics... here are they!

on manny's bike









On T-wan's bike









On my bike









With Manny









On manny'sbike









On t-wan's trike









again









With Ant-wan









On mine









With me









Again









Luxed out baby!









With manny mister eyes closed


----------



## abel

did you fuck those bitch bro?


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 7 2009, 07:25 PM~12636701
> *did you fuck those bitch bro?
> *



nah IM kind of quiet... 

... not really :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 7 2009, 10:57 PM~12638276
> *nah IM kind of quiet...
> 
> ... not really  :uh:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 7 2009, 05:28 PM~12636222
> *Me, Manny, Ant-wan, Huggies & Dom went to a shooting a few month ago... I think we never posted some pics... here are they!
> 
> on manny's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On T-wan's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Manny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On manny'sbike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On t-wan's trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Ant-wan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxed out baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With manny mister eyes closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a sa c du lourd frero!!!
coment ta fais pour pa fouré sa ?!!!!!!
allez avoue nous que ten a o moin atrapé une :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: hehehehe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 7 2009, 08:25 PM~12636701
> *did you fuck those bitch bro?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 7 2009, 10:57 PM~12638276
> *nah IM kind of quiet...
> 
> ... not really  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 8 2009, 10:25 AM~12641722
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

the girl of yesterday night was awsome and horny as fuck!


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 8 2009, 02:08 PM~12643340
> *the girl of yesterday night was awsome and horny as fuck!
> *



who give a shit! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 8 2009, 02:14 PM~12643822
> *who give a shit! :biggrin:
> *



Dave!

You know how he like those storys :biggrin: <


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 8 2009, 04:42 PM~12644417
> *Dave!
> 
> You know how he like those storys  :biggrin: <
> *



yes i know :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

what up guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 8 2009, 02:08 PM~12643340
> *the girl of yesterday night was awsome and horny as fuck!
> *


damn you have to tell me that story... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 8 2009, 08:31 PM~12646881
> *damn you have to tell me that story... :biggrin:
> *



told you!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 8 2009, 12:08 PM~12643340
> *the girl of yesterday night was awsome and horny as fuck!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## abel

:|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 9 2009, 01:41 AM~12649897
> *told you!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 9 2009, 12:18 PM~12652394
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *



yo!


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 9 2009, 02:07 PM~12652746
> *
> *


any changes on your lowrider bike lopette :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 9 2009, 03:01 PM~12653554
> *any changes on your lowrider bike lopette  :biggrin: :dunno:
> *



yes a big big change


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 9 2009, 04:16 PM~12653671
> *yes a big big change
> *


lol pix or it didnt happen heheheheheheheh :biggrin: just fukin with ya bro

:0 i got a forgeron (blacksmith) making my Continental kit & a pair of mirrors :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Conti-kit has Double birdcage mount bars with a tight Square twist and the rim/tire mount is yet to be determined - either another 1, or 2 cages

regular steel single birdcage mounts with Stainless steel mirror parts buffed to a mirror finish so only the mount piece needs to be plated

Best of all its handmade not store bought oh yeah and not bought at all lol all the birdcages were FREE yes FREE given to me by ALKU Group ornamental steel of Toronto (head office) & Laval which is where i bought the original birdcages/earth cages & stairs railing pieces to make my sissybar & steering & forks. They had a contest for builders of various fences and ornamental ironworks to send in pix of projects & so i sent pix of my bike & they really liked it so they are goin to use some pix of mine on the website i think as a part of the gallery to show odd & cool things that can be built from their products    :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 9 2009, 07:28 PM~12655945
> *lol pix or it didnt happen heheheheheheheh :biggrin: just fukin with ya bro
> 
> :0 i got a forgeron (blacksmith) making my Continental kit & a pair of mirrors  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Conti-kit has Double birdcage mount bars with a tight Square twist and the rim/tire mount is yet to be determined - either another 1, or 2 cages
> 
> regular steel single birdcage mounts with Stainless steel mirror parts buffed to a mirror finish so only the mount piece needs to be plated
> 
> Best of all its handmade not store bought oh yeah and not bought at all lol all the birdcages were FREE yes FREE given to me by ALKU Group ornamental steel of Toronto (head office) & Laval which is where i bought the original birdcages/earth cages & stairs railing pieces to make my sissybar & steering & forks. They had a contest for builders of various fences and ornamental ironworks to send in pix of projects & so i sent pix of my bike & they really liked it so they are goin to use some pix of mine on the website i think as a part of the gallery to show odd & cool things that can be built from their products       :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

pics or didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

hehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 9 2009, 11:04 PM~12657977
> *hehehehehe  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 9 2009, 07:28 PM~12655945
> *lol pix or it didnt happen heheheheheheheh :biggrin: just fukin with ya bro
> 
> :0 i got a forgeron (blacksmith) making my Continental kit & a pair of mirrors  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Conti-kit has Double birdcage mount bars with a tight Square twist and the rim/tire mount is yet to be determined - either another 1, or 2 cages
> 
> regular steel single birdcage mounts with Stainless steel mirror parts buffed to a mirror finish so only the mount piece needs to be plated
> 
> Best of all its handmade not store bought oh yeah and not bought at all lol all the birdcages were FREE yes FREE given to me by ALKU Group ornamental steel of Toronto (head office) & Laval which is where i bought the original birdcages/earth cages & stairs railing pieces to make my sissybar & steering & forks. They had a contest for builders of various fences and ornamental ironworks to send in pix of projects & so i sent pix of my bike & they really liked it so they are goin to use some pix of mine on the website i think as a part of the gallery to show odd & cool things that can be built from their products       :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit right on Jason!!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## abel

good night guys!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 9 2009, 05:28 PM~12655945
> *lol pix or it didnt happen heheheheheheheh :biggrin: just fukin with ya bro
> 
> :0 i got a forgeron (blacksmith) making my Continental kit & a pair of mirrors  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Conti-kit has Double birdcage mount bars with a tight Square twist and the rim/tire mount is yet to be determined - either another 1, or 2 cages
> 
> regular steel single birdcage mounts with Stainless steel mirror parts buffed to a mirror finish so only the mount piece needs to be plated
> 
> Best of all its handmade not store bought oh yeah and not bought at all lol all the birdcages were FREE yes FREE given to me by ALKU Group ornamental steel of Toronto (head office) & Laval which is where i bought the original birdcages/earth cages & stairs railing pieces to make my sissybar & steering & forks. They had a contest for builders of various fences and ornamental ironworks to send in pix of projects & so i sent pix of my bike & they really liked it so they are goin to use some pix of mine on the website i think as a part of the gallery to show odd & cool things that can be built from their products       :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


some pics bro??  
have a good day montreal fam


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## abel




----------



## el-rimo

sup abel ??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 10 2009, 05:59 AM~12660826
> *some pics bro??
> have a good day montreal fam
> *


le rimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Wasup Rimo, abel, and dave


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2009, 12:15 AM~12658120
> *oh shit right on Jason!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 10 2009, 01:44 PM~12662382
> *Wasup Rimo, abel, and dave
> *


 :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 10 2009, 11:44 AM~12662382
> *Wasup Rimo, abel, and dave
> *


just chilin at home....


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2009, 10:59 AM~12662102
> *le rimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


le daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cheesy: 
sup bro ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 11 2009, 05:22 AM~12668375
> *le daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cheesy:
> sup bro ?
> *


oui et toi rimo? :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

superbe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 11 2009, 12:41 PM~12669495
> *superbe
> *


----------



## syked1

good afternoon guys


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## VENOM




----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!


----------



## syked1

hey Dave :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 11 2009, 08:31 PM~12672668
> *hey Dave  :biggrin:
> *


Big year in 2009 Jason!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

you kno it :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT uffin: uffin:


----------



## 2low

bonjour frenchies...

eh, any of you guys got some 20" spokes for sale? 2 rears and one front?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 12 2009, 03:15 AM~12677072
> *bonjour frenchies...
> 
> eh, any of you guys got some 20" spokes for sale? 2 rears and one front?
> *


Wasup T-Dot, naw not me, maybe some1 else


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 12 2009, 12:15 AM~12677072
> *bonjour frenchies...
> 
> eh, any of you guys got some 20" spokes for sale? 2 rears and one front?
> *


sorry men i dont have....me too i need a set of spokes ....


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## 2low

i got my trike with the air ride back after it made some laps around town to different owners but its got a 16" front rim on it and 26" rears... im looking for a set of 20"s and some rear fenders


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 12 2009, 09:17 AM~12678628
> *i got my trike with the air ride back after it made some laps around town to different owners but its got a 16" front rim on it and 26" rears... im looking for a set of 20"s and some rear fenders
> *


send a pm to "the poor boys" i have buy some parts with him last week. some pics of your airride setup ?


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 12 2009, 11:42 AM~12678765
> *send a pm to "the poor boys" i have buy some parts with him last week. some pics of your airride setup ?
> *


yep WICKED is here for all your lowrider bike needs


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 12 2009, 10:42 AM~12678765
> *send a pm to "the poor boys" i have buy some parts with him last week. some pics of your airride setup ?
> *


this bike been around since atleast 2004

so mind you the setup is old and its a real mess as i just pulled it out of the dudes garage. 

the front end is set up more like the prohopper set up and the rear is a single 6 inch cyl.

it lays sprocket with 26" wheels so it'll drag with 20's 

no real detailed pics yet i need to take it apart. the plumbing is a mess and i need to paint it

but heres some pics of it locked up and layed out in the rear



















and the front


----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

hey hey :biggrin: been taking my Lucky 7 rims apart so after i settle my conti kit & mirrors i am goin to de-chrome them and re=plate them


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 12 2009, 11:16 AM~12679516
> *this bike been around since atleast 2004
> 
> so mind you the setup is old and its a real mess as i just pulled it out of the dudes garage.
> 
> the front end is set up more like the prohopper set up and the rear is a single 6 inch cyl.
> 
> it lays sprocket with 26" wheels so it'll drag with 20's
> 
> no real detailed pics yet i need to take it apart. the plumbing is a mess and i need to paint it
> 
> but heres some pics of it locked up and layed out in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thsi set up is crazy men!!!!!  
wher do you have buy your front cylinder ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup Nate...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 12 2009, 01:16 PM~12679516
> *this bike been around since atleast 2004
> 
> so mind you the setup is old and its a real mess as i just pulled it out of the dudes garage.
> 
> the front end is set up more like the prohopper set up and the rear is a single 6 inch cyl.
> 
> it lays sprocket with 26" wheels so it'll drag with 20's
> 
> no real detailed pics yet i need to take it apart. the plumbing is a mess and i need to paint it
> 
> but heres some pics of it locked up and layed out in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



look good nate


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam ???? 
ABEL have you got a buildup tread of your lowrider bike ?


----------



## syked1

wasup brotha's, jeffy sends his regards - altho he had a shit weekend the weekend of the 3rd. He came down here to visit, and got back home up in St-Sau to find out some crackhead broke into his place.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 13 2009, 01:27 PM~12691575
> *sup fam ????
> ABEL have you got a buildup tread of your lowrider bike ?
> *



nah man sorry  i dont have thread for my cars too


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2009, 05:41 PM~12693556
> *wasup brotha's, jeffy sends his regards - altho he had a shit weekend the weekend of the 3rd. He came down here to visit, and got back home up in St-Sau to find out some crackhead broke into his place.
> *


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 13 2009, 04:12 PM~12693891
> *nah man sorry   i dont have thread for my cars too
> *


its ok bro  
i tell you that because i have see a picture of a bike like your on the net with the fram in black n i just went to know if its your? :uh:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 14 2009, 01:14 AM~12697941
> *its ok bro
> i tell you that because i have see a picture of a bike like your on the net with the fram in black n i just went to know if its your? :uh:
> *


yes its before it was repainted


----------



## 2low

i dunno man another dude who worked for a scissor lift company built them.

this bikes been through about 5 owners since i first had it.


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2009, 10:51 PM~12698486
> *yes its before it was repainted
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 14 2009, 12:10 PM~12701333
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *



so og lolow


----------



## el-rimo

TTT uffin:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 14 2009, 01:58 PM~12701758
> *so og lolow
> *


sup lopette , did you finaly tryed those gloves hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 14 2009, 06:57 PM~12704906
> *sup lopette , did you finaly tryed those gloves hahaha :biggrin:
> *



wich gloves? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 14 2009, 09:26 PM~12705698
> *wich gloves? :0
> *


your cop gloves hahahah(the loaded ones)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 15 2009, 12:43 AM~12709267
> *your cop gloves hahahah(the loaded ones)
> *


he could try them on your old coke bottle glasses next time he sees you granpa...hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2009, 10:57 PM~12709471
> *he could try them on your old coke bottle glasses next time he sees you granpa...hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

have a good day fam :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2009, 01:57 AM~12709471
> *he could try them on your old coke bottle glasses next time he sees you granpa...hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Bah !!!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 15 2009, 08:22 AM~12711117
> *:uh:  Bah !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 15 2009, 06:18 AM~12710970
> *have a good day fam  :wave:
> *


le rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2009, 08:10 AM~12711631
> *le rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


le daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
sup brother???


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

hi guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Jan 15 2009, 01:01 PM~12712911-->
> 
> 
> 
> le daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> sup brother???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jan 15 2009, 05:28 PM~12715209
> *hi guys
> *



sup guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 15 2009, 01:01 PM~12712911
> *le daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> sup brother???
> *


oui ca va le rimo? :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 16 2009, 01:06 AM~12720007
> *ttt
> *



sup J :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 15 2009, 03:43 PM~12715346
> *sup guys!
> *


just chilin at work.....  
are you ok bro ?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 16 2009, 01:25 PM~12723264
> *just chilin at work.....
> are you ok bro ?
> *



sa vas bien mec mais il fais un peut froid ici -40 :0


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 16 2009, 06:51 PM~12725731
> *sa vas bien mec mais il fais un peut froid ici -40 :0
> *


damn winter :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 16 2009, 06:20 PM~12725987
> *damn winter  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


buy a fucking house in SJ with dave trump


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 16 2009, 07:52 PM~12726295
> *buy a fucking house in SJ with dave trump
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good morning to all the fam. :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Dee Luxe

Good morning LuxuriouS fam. Even though it's a cold ass day outside, it's still LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jan 17 2009, 11:39 AM~12731922-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning to all the fam.  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DSweet LuX_@Jan 17 2009, 11:44 AM~12731959
> *Good morning LuxuriouS fam. Even though it's a cold ass day outside, it's still LuxuriouS  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 16 2009, 03:51 PM~12725731
> *sa vas bien mec mais il fais un peut froid ici -40 :0
> *


courage frero


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## el-rimo

some news brothers ?


----------



## el-rimo

my custom handles are finish :biggrin: 
before

after 14 hours of work!

let me know what you think about that


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

superbe le rimolo...Moi j'adore!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2009, 09:04 AM~12739212
> *superbe le rimolo...Moi j'adore!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


merci frero


----------



## syked1

ca tue cest vraiment bo :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2009, 12:04 PM~12739212
> *superbe le rimolo...Moi j'adore!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sa resemble beaucoup a ceux que tu peux acheter pour les motos


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 18 2009, 11:47 AM~12740205
> *sa resemble beaucoup a ceux que tu peux acheter pour les motos
> *


oui mai bon je voulais kelkechose dassé sinple :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 18 2009, 03:13 PM~12740375
> *oui mai bon je voulais kelkechose dassé sinple  :biggrin:
> *


non elle sont belles ,je voulais juste dire que le style ressemblais a ceux des motos custom  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 18 2009, 12:48 PM~12740677
> *non elle sont belles ,je voulais juste dire que  le style ressemblais a ceux des motos custom   :biggrin:
> *


tkt pas de souci frero.oui c possible je vois de quoi tu ve parlé.mais celle de moto son beaucoup plus grosse celle la son fine et plus adapté pour un bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 18 2009, 03:20 PM~12740895
> *tkt pas de souci frero.oui c possible je vois de quoi tu ve parlé.mais celle de moto son beaucoup plus grosse celle la son fine et plus adapté pour un bike
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2009, 06:07 PM~12741483
> *
> *


sup $$BALLER$$ :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Jan 17 2009, 02:28 PM~12733041-->
> 
> 
> 
> courage frero
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bah moi jaime bien sa
> <!--QuoteBegin-el-rimo_@Jan 18 2009, 10:56 AM~12739179
> *my custom handles are finish :biggrin:
> before
> 
> after 14 hours of work!
> 
> let me know what you think about that
> *



wow c'est tres beau mais assez violent :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 18 2009, 06:41 PM~12742758
> *bah moi jaime bien sa
> wow c'est tres beau mais assez violent :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


merci frero


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## syked1

hi abel


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 19 2009, 09:17 AM~12747325
> *hi abel
> *



sup jason! see ya saturday


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## eastside1989

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up everyone how i my lux boys


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel




----------



## el-rimo

sup brothersssssssssss :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 20 2009, 04:39 AM~12757841
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


are you ok homie?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 21 2009, 12:09 AM~12767076
> *sup brothersssssssssss  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt for the fam
:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jan 21 2009, 04:30 PM~12772829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for the fam
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Jan 21 2009, 05:05 PM~12773257
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

ttt


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 21 2009, 06:41 PM~12774172
> *ttt
> *


le rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## syked1

davey!~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 21 2009, 09:01 PM~12777187
> *le rimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


le daveeeeeeeeeeeeee
sa va frero ?


----------



## abel




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

sup family


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel+Jan 22 2009, 12:41 AM~12777871-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Jan 22 2009, 09:37 AM~12780250
> *
> *


abel the new lolow of post whorin smilies hahahahahah


----------



## syked1

whats up guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 22 2009, 02:27 PM~12782441
> *abel the new lolow of post whorin smilies hahahahahah
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 22 2009, 02:25 PM~12782414
> *sup family
> *



sup bossssssss


----------



## syked1

wasup abel :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 22 2009, 05:41 PM~12784140
> *wasup abel  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *



nothing much man you?


----------



## abel

why we dont see anymore jefy jeff ///:::: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0   :thumbsup:  uffin:  :cheesy: sup sup ya yo /// :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 22 2009, 07:06 PM~12784410
> *why we dont see anymore jefy jeff ///:::: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0      :thumbsup:    uffin:    :cheesy: sup sup ya yo /// :biggrin:
> *


becose in winter he snowboard there rest dont count anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Sweetheart LuX

Hi LUX


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Sweetheart LuX_@Jan 22 2009, 06:56 PM~12784899
> *Hi LUX
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 22 2009, 07:06 PM~12784410
> *why we dont see anymore jefy jeff ///:::: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0      :thumbsup:    uffin:    :cheesy: sup sup ya yo /// :biggrin:
> *


yeah he spends most of the winter in st sauveur, but i saw him the weekend of the 4th and also last night. hes in town cause he landed rough & landed on his shoulder and its hard to move and swollen


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

what up rimo


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: mornin fellers


----------



## abel

morning guys!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

sup brothers ?

Lux 4 life !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 23 2009, 09:20 AM~12790445
> *morning guys!
> *


 hey bro this is me the 1 and only d-icey jeffyy jeff and all you guys are famely to me so you always have a place for you in my hart and soul .d-icey-j say luxurius for ever brother !!!!!!
:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 22 2009, 06:33 AM~12780095
> *le daveeeeeeeeeeeeee
> sa va frero ?
> *


oui mon colonel rimolo et vous??? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Jan 23 2009, 01:28 PM~12792687-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup brothers ?
> 
> Lux 4 life !!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cette photo est top frangin!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Jan 23 2009, 07:59 PM~12796321
> *hey bro this is me the 1 and only d-icey jeffyy jeff and all you guys are famely to me so you  always have a place for you  in my hart and soul .d-icey-j say  luxurius for ever brother !!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



sup d-ice69//////// :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin:   :wave: :wave: :around: jason tell me you got injured in snowboard?? anyway see ya tomorow at the meeting


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 24 2009, 12:22 AM~12798457
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



sup locs


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 23 2009, 10:20 PM~12798440
> *cette photo est top frangin!!!
> sup d-ice69//////// :biggrin:    :nicoderm:  uffin:      :wave:  :wave:  :around:    jason tell me you got injured in snowboard?? anyway see ya tomorow at the meeting
> *


merci frero :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

good night fam


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 24 2009, 09:58 AM~12799825
> *good night fam
> *


have you spy pics of your bike project??? :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 24 2009, 04:26 AM~12800105
> *have you spy pics of your bike project???  :biggrin:
> *


no not for the moment but i will post some when my frame get done homie


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 24 2009, 06:33 AM~12800110
> *no not for the moment but i will post some when my frame get done homie
> *


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 24 2009, 06:58 AM~12800386
> *
> *


sup abel ?


----------



## PurpleLicious

see yall tonight!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 24 2009, 12:08 PM~12801244
> *see yall tonight!
> *


meeting tonight Magic Playboy... :biggrin: Haopy late birthday young Magic H...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 24 2009, 10:08 AM~12801244
> *see yall tonight!
> *


appy birthday bro


----------



## syked1

sup rimo


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 24 2009, 12:44 PM~12802354
> *sup rimo
> *


sa va frero ?
alor les freres de montreal quelque photo de votre rassenblement de hier soir ? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

and happy b-day steven :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: happy b-day steven from the d-icey jeffy jeff


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

happy b-day stevey


----------



## syked1

hi dave i see you down there


----------



## syked1

jeffy you have a email


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 25 2009, 01:20 PM~12808829
> *hi dave i see you down there
> *


yes sir Jason!! Good meeting last night and this should be a good 09 season!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homie how is everyone up north


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 25 2009, 11:34 PM~12812999
> *wuz up homie how is everyone up north
> *


damn cold :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2009, 03:31 PM~12810356
> *yes sir Jason!! Good meeting last night and this should be a good 09 season!!!
> *


yes n a very good bbq to !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

ttt uffin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 26 2009, 12:44 AM~12814547
> *yes n a very good bbq to !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys :biggrin: just had a theory test in tig welding now im waiting for the others to finish to go in the shop


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2009, 08:23 AM~12816385
> *wasup guys  :biggrin: just had a theory test in tig welding now im waiting for the others to finish to go in the shop
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 25 2009, 02:20 PM~12808831
> *jeffy you have a email
> *


 :wow: what !!! where ? when!!! i dont see s..t ! big bro where is it !! when can you come to my place to fixe my computer and start to work on that movie for the bike club ????? the sonner is the bether give me a time and date big bro for use 2 go on that project bike video of are !!!! luxurious for ever brother jason !!!!!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: from d-icey jeffyyy jeff !!!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 26 2009, 01:19 PM~12817592
> *:wow: what !!! where ? when!!! i dont see  s..t !  big  bro  where is it  !! when can you come to my place to  fixe my  computer and start to work on that movie for  the bike club ?????  the  sonner is  the  bether give me a time and date big bro  for  use  2 go  on  that  project bike video of  are !!!!  luxurious for ever  brother jason !!!!!!!  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :wave: from  d-icey  jeffyyy  jeff  !!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: i will give you a call around 4.00 or 4.30 to know when we cant start !!! project video bike production !!!!   d-icey -j


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2009, 06:23 AM~12816385
> *wasup guys  :biggrin: just had a theory test in tig welding now im waiting for the others to finish to go in the shop
> *


i use tig welding at work n its very good to make beautifull work with no bondo on it ! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 26 2009, 04:25 PM~12819129
> *t t t
> *


 more then ttt to the top of luxury and class !!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 26 2009, 01:34 PM~12819205
> *more then  ttt to the top of luxury and  class !!!!!!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 26 2009, 01:19 PM~12817592
> *:wow: what !!! where ? when!!! i dont see  s..t !  big  bro  where is it  !! when can you come to my place to  fixe my  computer and start to work on that movie for  the bike club ?????  the  sonner is  the  bether give me a time and date big bro  for  use  2 go  on  that  project bike video of  are !!!!  luxurious for ever  brother jason !!!!!!!  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :wave: from  d-icey  jeffyyy  jeff  !!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *



on your icey.j @hotmail


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 26 2009, 04:31 PM~12819183
> *i use tig welding at work n its very good to make beautifull work with no bondo on it ! :biggrin:
> *


Yes it is very precise & has very clean welds, but it is the hardest kind of welding to learn.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2009, 05:18 PM~12819544
> *on your icey.j @hotmail
> *


 yes yes big thank for sreaming it !!! thk anyway i got to see that dam e-mail !!! :biggrin: 
:roflmao:  :worship: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :worship: :wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :wow: :nicoderm: from your icey d-icey jeffyyy jeff luxurious 4 ever !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 26 2009, 12:44 AM~12814547
> *yes n a very good bbq to !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 26 2009, 06:43 PM~12820208-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Jan 26 2009, 08:31 PM~12821219
> *
> *


 :uh: post whores :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow+Jan 27 2009, 12:47 AM~12825152-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: im a post whores  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Jan 27 2009, 12:34 PM~12828599
> *wasup :wave:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RollinBlue

whats up lux?


----------



## syked1

what up rollin :biggrin: freezin our bags off you kno how we canadians do. Its about 5 Degrees F. today maybe


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 27 2009, 04:43 PM~12831070
> *what up rollin  :biggrin: freezin our bags off you kno how we canadians do. Its about 5 Degrees F. today maybe
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 27 2009, 04:43 PM~12831070
> *what up rollin  :biggrin: freezin our bags off you kno how we canadians do. Its about 5 Degrees F. today maybe
> *


damn n i thought it was cold down here


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 27 2009, 01:40 PM~12828655
> *:yes:
> *


hahaha :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy: 4 the bike club :biggrin:


----------



## kidcutty86

Hi this is kyle im in a bike club in stl


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jan 27 2009, 06:56 PM~12831786-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn n i thought it was cold down here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah no its way colder up here bro, we had -40 Deg. F the other day and today its about 10 Deg F and snowing
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Chaos LuX_@Jan 28 2009, 04:00 PM~12837916
> *Hi this is kyle im in a bike club in stl
> *


Whats really good Homie


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam uffin:


----------



## syked1

sup mitchell hows it goin down unda


----------



## Pure Xtc

What's really Good LUX FAM!!


----------



## syked1

wassssup Jasy good looking out bro :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 28 2009, 06:53 PM~12840297
> *What's really Good LUX FAM!!
> *


Jasy!!! :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 28 2009, 04:13 PM~12838669
> *Yeah no its way colder up here bro, we had -40 Deg. F the other day and today its about 10 Deg F and snowing
> Whats really good Homie
> *


well damn ima quit bitchin then lol :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt for the lux fam


----------



## el-rimo

good night fam :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 28 2009, 04:53 PM~12840297
> *What's really Good LUX FAM!!
> *


sup mr Jas


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 29 2009, 09:20 AM~12839941
> *sup mitchell hows it goin down unda
> *


good here man, a little bit too hot last few days but thats summer lol.
hows things your way?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 29 2009, 05:35 AM~12846402
> *good here man, a little bit too hot last few days but thats summer lol.
> hows things your way?
> *


damnnnnn
2 of my best friend going to learn in a australian school for 2 year in australia last week !!!
where are you from in australia ?


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 29 2009, 08:35 AM~12846402
> *good here man, a little bit too hot last few days but thats summer lol.
> hows things your way?
> *


cold & snowy :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Jan 29 2009, 11:13 PM~12846450-->
> 
> 
> 
> damnnnnn
> 2 of my best friend going to learn in a australian school for 2 year in australia last week !!!
> where are you from in australia ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats pretty cool, they woulda been shocked at the temperature last week lol..
> im from a place called the hunter valley, in new south wales.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jan 30 2009, 07:23 AM~12850516
> *cold & snowy :biggrin:
> *


lol, sounds alright.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 29 2009, 06:12 PM~12851509
> *thats pretty cool, they woulda been shocked at the temperature last week lol..
> im from a place called the hunter valley, in new south wales.
> lol, sounds alright.
> *


yeah but I don't think that you really know what cold is unless you are living up here...


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 29 2009, 04:12 PM~12851509
> *thats pretty cool, they woulda been shocked at the temperature last week lol..
> im from a place called the hunter valley, in new south wales.
> lol, sounds alright.
> *


 :0


----------



## el-rimo

sup lux fam n friends ? :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 30 2009, 12:05 PM~12857663
> *ttt
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam?


----------



## lolow

any pics of progress on your bikes guys :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

nada im waiting for the forgeron (blacksmith) to start making my custom mirrors & conti kit but he has been very busy last 2 weeks. But last night i was with jo $$ and i prepped some steel parts to make a custom square twist seat pan pic later


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 31 2009, 11:42 AM~12866718
> *any pics of  progress on your bikes guys :dunno: :cheesy:
> *












:0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 31 2009, 01:48 PM~12866758
> *nada im waiting for the forgeron (blacksmith) to start making my custom mirrors & conti kit but he has been very busy last 2 weeks. But last night i was with jo $$ and i prepped some steel parts to make a custom square twist seat pan pic later
> *


   keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 31 2009, 12:53 PM~12866794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 31 2009, 10:48 AM~12866758
> *nada im waiting for the forgeron (blacksmith) to start making my custom mirrors & conti kit but he has been very busy last 2 weeks. But last night i was with jo $$ and i prepped some steel parts to make a custom square twist seat pan pic later
> *


thats seat pan will lookin very good bro!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 31 2009, 10:53 AM~12866794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


can't wait to see the end of your new project Magic :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

have agood night montreal fam :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup bro's


----------



## syked1

bump 

a look at the bikes lined up on the bed in our spare room / my computer office
and the 26" frame nearing coompletion


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

rough layout for the soon to be square twisted seat pan...

its a bit shorter then a regular flat twist seat pan, but once the square metal is twisted it will stretch a bit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I see some good things happening here!!!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2009, 06:37 PM~12875832
> *I see some good things happening here!!!
> *


x2


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 1 2009, 04:02 PM~12875608
> *rough layout for the soon to be square twisted seat pan...
> 
> its a bit shorter then a regular flat twist seat pan, but once the square metal is twisted it will stretch a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  
do you make it in chrome plated ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some pics of Martin's sons forks engraved before going to the plater:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2009, 07:42 PM~12876166
> *here are some pics of Martin's sons forks engraved before going to the plater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are fucking clean :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

FRESH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now those forks are off to the plater...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some pics of the air tank for the suspension engraved before going to the plater...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some pics of some custom parts for a steering wheel made by Jasy in Toronto for this bike on the come up for the Montreal Lux:

Og part:










custom part done by Jasy from CFF Customs:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some other parts here:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 1 2009, 06:02 PM~12875608
> *rough layout for the soon to be square twisted seat pan...
> 
> its a bit shorter then a regular flat twist seat pan, but once the square metal is twisted it will stretch a bit
> *


You know the metal actually shrinks as you twist it right? 
or did you mean you will make it a bit longer than the way you laid it out?
You need to get a metal stretcher for that!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 1 2009, 08:30 PM~12876114
> *:0
> do you make it in chrome plated ?
> *


No its raw "cold rolled" steel unplated. Acier doux rouler au froid


----------



## lolow

nice parts on martin`s kid bike


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2009, 10:25 PM~12877218
> *nice parts on martin`s kid  bike
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Big moves on a lot of bikes for the MTL Lux this year!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 1 2009, 10:03 PM~12876707
> *You know the metal actually shrinks as you twist it right?
> or did you mean you will make it a bit longer than the way you laid it out?
> You need to get a metal stretcher for that!
> *


a metal stretcher damnit i left it at the shop friday... yeah no i was off in space, i meant i need to adjust the stretch-out length and there will be other additions to also add length to make it a bit longer then my current layout cause its like 4 inches shorter then a reg flat twist pan


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 1 2009, 10:40 PM~12877391
> *a metal stretcher damnit i left it at the shop friday... yeah no i was off in space, i meant i need to adjust the stretch-out length and there will be other additions to also add length to make it a bit longer then my current layout cause its like 4 inches shorter then a reg flat twist pan
> *


i figured thats what you meant! :biggrin: 
damn bro never leave the metal stretcher behind!!!!


----------



## syked1

last night i was kicking myself when i realized i had forgot it & had to recut some pieces


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2009, 11:28 PM~12877253
> *Big moves on a lot of bikes for the MTL Lux this year!!!
> *


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2009, 08:28 PM~12877253
> *Big moves on a lot of bikes for the MTL Lux this year!!!
> *


x2


----------



## syked1

sup guys i made a small change to my 26" over the weekend...

added a double birdcage twisted centre downtube:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 2 2009, 03:37 PM~12882896
> *sup guys i made a small change to my 26" over the weekend...
> 
> added a double birdcage twisted centre downtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow badass jason


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 2 2009, 03:37 PM~12882896
> *sup guys i made a small change to my 26" over the weekend...
> 
> added a double birdcage twisted centre downtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit that's nice!!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

yeah & it was super easy to do its a solid railing bar that i cut the ends off & bent in 2 places


----------



## syked1

whats goin on my man abel


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 2 2009, 06:41 PM~12884848
> *whats goin on my man abel
> *



nothing much man im sick today :angry: maybe flu or whatever that sucks im sick one tome every 10 years and its today :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 2 2009, 09:07 PM~12886256
> *nothing much man im sick today :angry:  maybe flu or whatever that sucks im sick one tome every 10 years and its today :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 2 2009, 07:07 PM~12886256
> *nothing much man im sick today :angry:  maybe flu or whatever that sucks im sick one tome every 10 years and its today :angry:
> *


on medecine for you !


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 3 2009, 06:47 AM~12891113
> *on medecine for you !
> 
> 
> *



maybe it work i will try later :0


----------



## syked1

hehehehe sup bro's


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 4 2009, 12:03 AM~12899826
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


mon colonelllllllllllllllllllllllllll :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

hello hello :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

TTT uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 5 2009, 02:15 PM~12915165
> *sup fam
> *


le colonel rimolo!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 5 2009, 01:08 PM~12915577
> *le colonel rimolo!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


le veteralowwwwww  
on c loupé de peu frero :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 5 2009, 03:48 PM~12915929
> *le veteralowwwwww
> on c loupé de peu frero  :uh:
> *


oui mon colonel mais je vais etre la ce soir  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2009, 06:42 PM~12876173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn thats my old fork!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 5 2009, 05:19 PM~12916879
> *damn thats my old fork!
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 5 2009, 05:19 PM~12916879
> *damn thats my old fork!
> *



no thats MY old fork :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here you go bro


----------



## abel

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: abel, mitchell26, LuxuriousCaddy83

the ballllllllllller is in the place!!!!! hno:


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 5 2009, 07:23 PM~12919307
> *here you go bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



spocket of my son bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 5 2009, 09:23 PM~12919307
> *here you go bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shit D...Is it going to the plater?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 5 2009, 09:26 PM~12919329
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: abel, mitchell26, LuxuriousCaddy83
> 
> the ballllllllllller is in the place!!!!! hno:
> *


Are you talking about yourself?? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 5 2009, 09:28 PM~12919360
> *nice shit D...Is it going to the plater?
> *


it is at chrome plate with a whole lot of shit :biggrin: will post pic later


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up LUX LIFERS!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 5 2009, 09:31 PM~12919397
> *it is at chrome plate with a whole lot of shit  :biggrin: will post pic later
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 09:35 PM~12919439
> *Whats up LUX LIFERS!
> *


sup bro...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 5 2009, 08:38 PM~12919484
> *sup bro...
> *


I said lifers. LOL j/p sup dave


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2009, 06:04 PM~12876276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 09:39 PM~12919489
> *I said lifers. LOL j/p sup dave
> *


hahaha nothing much just taking it easy... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## D Twist

Laser cut "BRASS KNUCKLE" coaster brake arms for sale.
*$25 US each SHIPPED!!*
*use PAYPAL,and the parts shipped next day.*


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 6 2009, 09:57 AM~12923935
> *Laser cut "BRASS KNUCKLE" coaster brake arms for sale.
> $25 US each SHIPPED!!
> use PAYPAL,and the parts shipped next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats some nice parts


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 6 2009, 10:01 AM~12923957
> *:0  thats some nice parts
> *


just putting them up in here I know all you LUX guys like my brass knuckle bike!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 6 2009, 07:57 AM~12923935
> *Laser cut "BRASS KNUCKLE" coaster brake arms for sale.
> $25 US each SHIPPED!!
> use PAYPAL,and the parts shipped next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

sup guys, nice brake arm D


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2009, 04:12 PM~12927479
> *sup guys, nice brake arm D
> *


sup Jay


----------



## syked1

chillin wit da icey man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2009, 09:31 PM~12930331
> *chillin wit da icey man
> *


smokin dat chronic I see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2009, 10:36 PM~12930364
> *smokin dat chronic I see!!! :biggrin:
> *


Like nate dogg says smoke weed everyday


----------



## syked1

jeff got his headbadge today from HAGcustoms - D-twists brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2009, 09:41 PM~12930395
> *Like nate dogg says smoke weed everyday
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2009, 09:48 PM~12930451
> *jeff got his headbadge today from HAGcustoms - D-twists brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's nice!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

wait till wednesday night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2009, 10:06 PM~12930567
> *wait till wednesday night
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2009, 11:02 PM~12930532
> *damn that's nice!!!!!!!
> *


x12 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2009, 07:48 PM~12930451
> *jeff got his headbadge today from HAGcustoms - D-twists brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## HAGCustoms

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2009, 10:02 PM~12930532
> *damn that's nice!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks guys


----------



## syked1

a big thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

D-ice69 is in tha house, yo bro you forgot the video at my house


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2009, 09:48 PM~12930451
> *jeff got his headbadge today from HAGcustoms - D-twists brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2009, 02:29 PM~12934483
> *D-ice69 is in tha house, yo bro you forgot the video at my house
> *


no big deal bro ! By the way i got a pack load of $$$$$ in hand !!!1300 was it ????
uffin: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wow: :thumbsup:  D-icey jeffyyy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2009, 01:50 PM~12934598
> *no big deal  bro ! By the  way i got a pack load  of $$$$$ in hand !!!1300  was it  ????
> uffin:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wow:  :thumbsup:   D-icey  jeffyyy
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2009, 03:12 PM~12934709
> *:0  :0
> *


HO YES !!! DAVE it's go alway ttt classy shiney so let's go 4 the LUXURIOUS way this is D-ICEY JEFFYYY JEFF !!!!! 
:wave: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup: :wow: :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2009, 02:50 PM~12934598
> *no big deal  bro ! By the  way i got a pack load  of $$$$$ in hand !!!1300  was it  ????
> uffin:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wow:  :thumbsup:   D-icey  jeffyyy
> *


him its 1200$

hehehe ata boy jeff

lolow- he meant to say "oh yes its always going to the top, classy, shiny"...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2009, 02:25 PM~12934807
> *HO YES !!! DAVE it's go alway ttt classy shiney so let's  go 4 the LUXURIOUS way  this  is  D-ICEY  JEFFYYY  JEFF  !!!!!
> :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :wave:
> *


yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2009, 02:40 PM~12934922
> *him its 1200$
> 
> hehehe ata boy jeff
> 
> lolow- he meant to say "oh yes its always going to the top, classy, shiny"...
> *


don't mind lolow Jason, he's old and from another era...He does not understand the way young people talk...  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2009, 08:22 PM~12936544
> *don't mind lolow Jason, he's old and from another era...He does not understand the way young people talk...   :biggrin:
> *


hehehehehehe :biggrin: welcome to the 21 century 

you kno a bah is comin next right? lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2009, 07:54 PM~12936731
> *hehehehehehe  :biggrin:  welcome to the 21 century
> 
> you kno a bah is comin next right? lol
> *


you know granpa lolow peanut real well... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2009, 03:40 PM~12934922
> *him its 1200$
> 
> hehehe ata boy jeff
> 
> lolow- he meant to say "oh yes its always going to the top, classy, shiny"...
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i know its just funny


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Feb 7 2009, 08:22 PM~12936544-->
> 
> 
> 
> don't mind lolow Jason, he's old and from another era...He does not understand the way young people talk...   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 08:54 PM~12936731
> *hehehehehehe  :biggrin:  welcome to the 21 century
> 
> you kno a bah is comin next right? lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2009, 09:06 PM~12936813
> *you know granpa lolow peanut real well... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Bah !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 7 2009, 11:13 PM~12938069
> *:uh: Bah !!!
> *


I rest my case... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey guys I need a pair of pedals to put on Douk's bike.

Anyone have some for sale?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

man lux has been puttin it down


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 8 2009, 10:11 AM~12940761
> *hey guys I need a pair of pedals to put on Douk's bike.
> 
> Anyone have some for sale?
> *


im not in lux but i got some if interested pm me


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 8 2009, 01:52 PM~12941279
> *wasup guys :wave: :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wow: uffin: :nicoderm: BAH !!!!!!!! nothing new now !!!! D-ICEY JEFFYYY JEFF


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D iceyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jefffffffffffffffffffff :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good afternoon guys goonigoogoo


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 8 2009, 02:15 PM~12941393
> *D iceyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jefffffffffffffffffffff :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup:  yes DAVE I GO MY WAY D-ICEY JEFFYYYYYYYYYY JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFF WAY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 8 2009, 01:21 PM~12941423
> *good afternoon guys goonigoogoo
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 8 2009, 01:24 PM~12941437
> *  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :wow:  :thumbsup:    yes DAVE I GO  MY WAY D-ICEY  JEFFYYYYYYYYYY  JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  WAY !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 8 2009, 02:29 PM~12941456
> *sup Jason...
> *


just woke up a little bit ago


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 8 2009, 01:43 PM~12941505
> *just woke up a little bit ago
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :0 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2009, 01:50 PM~12934598
> *no big deal  bro ! By the  way i got a pack load  of $$$$$ in hand !!!1300  was it  ????
> uffin:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wow:  :thumbsup:   D-icey  jeffyyy
> *


I hope you dont forget my 100$ from 2 years now....


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 8 2009, 03:27 PM~12941691
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup brotha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

bahhhhh bahhhhhhhh :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1+Feb 9 2009, 12:18 AM~12946476-->
> 
> 
> 
> bahhhhh bahhhhhhhh  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 9 2009, 01:17 AM~12947146
> *hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

ttt


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 8 2009, 01:37 PM~12942013
> *sup brotha  :biggrin:
> *


nothing more than work work and work bro :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup B.C. :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup rimo, sup lolow, whats crackin the rest of the mtl b.c.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## el-rimo

ttt for the bc uffin:


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mitchell26,

G'day mate :0 :biggrin: wasup mitchell


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 9 2009, 04:58 PM~12952249
> *sup rimo, sup lolow, whats crackin the rest of the mtl b.c.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: :wave: :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :wow: :nicoderm: uffin: D-ICEY JEFFYYYYY JEFF !!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 9 2009, 06:09 PM~12954413
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  uffin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :scrutinize:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  uffin: D-ICEY JEFFYYYYY  JEFF  !!!!!!
> *


D-ice post up some pics of your bike !!!


----------



## syked1

sup my man


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 9 2009, 09:11 PM~12954436
> *D-ice post up some pics of your bike !!!
> *


very soon my bro EL Rimo very soon !!!!!!
 :around: :scrutinize: :wow: :loco: :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: D-ICE 69 jeffyyyyy jeff !!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 9 2009, 06:23 PM~12954546
> *very soon my  bro  EL  Rimo  very  soon !!!!!!
> :around:  :scrutinize:  :wow:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: D-ICE 69 jeffyyyyy  jeff  !!!!!!
> *


   no problem bro


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 9 2009, 07:23 PM~12954546
> *very soon my  bro  EL  Rimo  very  soon !!!!!!
> :around:  :scrutinize:  :wow:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: D-ICE 69 jeffyyyyy  jeff  !!!!!!
> *




damn thats alot of smilies jeff hahha what emotion you try to tell with those hahah


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 10 2009, 12:23 AM~12956638
> *damn thats alot of smilies jeff hahha what emotion you try to tell with those hahah
> *


whats up with your buick fool :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 10 2009, 12:23 AM~12956638
> *damn thats alot of smilies jeff hahha what emotion you try to tell with those hahah
> *


you will see what emotion hahaha!!! PM i dont try i do !!! the solide way D-ICEY way !!!!l ALL way tttt
:thumbsup: :wow: :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin: : : :tongue: :wave: D-ICEY 69 JEFFYYYYYY JEFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 10 2009, 07:46 AM~12960211
> *TTT  :0
> *


HELLO el-rimo if you whante a pic of my bike go to page 614 post 12262 it's a old one but a good one still !!!!!!! D-ICEY 69 JEFFYYY JEFF !!!!!!!!!
 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:   :wow: :wave: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2009, 11:41 AM~12962356
> *HELLO el-rimo  if  you whante  a pic of  my  bike go to  page  614 post 12262 it's a old  one  but  a good one still  !!!!!!!  D-ICEY 69  JEFFYYY  JEFF  !!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:      :wow:  :wave:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## el-rimo

ttt 4 d-ice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 10 2009, 03:03 PM~12962583
> *
> *


SO YOU LIKE IT ??? WAIT for the new parts and finish product engraving etc !!!!!! :biggrin:  
 :wow:  :thumbsup: !!!!!! your freind D-ICEY 69 JEFFYYY JEFF !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2009, 12:17 PM~12962706
> *SO  YOU LIKE  IT ???  WAIT  for  the new  parts  and finish product engraving etc !!!!!! :biggrin:
> :wow:    :thumbsup:  !!!!!!  your  freind  D-ICEY 69  JEFFYYY  JEFF !!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


yes i like it!!!
can't wait to see your ride with all this news stuff bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 10 2009, 03:23 PM~12962761
> *yes i like it!!!
> can't wait to see your ride with all this news stuff bro
> *


BIG THANKS !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   D-ICEY 69 JEFFYYY JEFF !!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2009, 12:33 PM~12962844
> *BIG  THANKS  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      D-ICEY 69  JEFFYYY  JEFF  !!!!
> *


yore welcome bro


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2009, 03:33 PM~12962844
> *BIG  THANKS  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      D-ICEY 69  JEFFYYY  JEFF  !!!!
> *


Jeff be at my house for 3:45 tomorrow bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 10 2009, 04:58 PM~12963611
> *Jeff be at my house for 3:45 tomorrow bro
> *


goonigogoo !!!! Big ( J) i will be at your place for 3.45 tomorrow sure !!!!! I dream of this moment for so long.... No joke bro !!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :worship:    :wow: :wow: :wow:    :thumbsup:  D-ICEY 69 JEFFYYY JEFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: you 2 guys finaly gonna do it hahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2009, 04:04 PM~12964208
> *goonigogoo  !!!!  Big  ( J)  i will  be  at  your  place  for 3.45 tomorrow  sure !!!!! I dream  of this  moment for so long....  No joke  bro  !!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :worship:  :worship:        :wow:  :wow:  :wow:        :thumbsup:   D-ICEY 69  JEFFYYY  JEFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




wuhahaah sounds like broke back mountain


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 10 2009, 08:09 PM~12965341
> *:uh: you 2 guys finaly gonna do it hahaha j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 10 2009, 09:00 PM~12965789
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :uh: :uh: :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 10 2009, 08:27 PM~12965475
> *wuhahaah sounds like broke back mountain
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :ugh: :ugh:  :ugh: :ugh:  in your dream most likley bro !!! it 's ok to have those !!!!and to projected on to other !!! hahahahaha !!!!!....ps not on me please ! hahahahaha  !


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2009, 07:01 PM~12966344
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :ugh:  :ugh:    :ugh:  :ugh:   in your  dream  most  likley  bro !!! it 's ok  to have those !!!!and to projected  on to  other !!!  hahahahaha !!!!!....ps  not  on me please !    hahahahaha   !
> *



give them some shit bro...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Feb 10 2009, 11:03 PM~12966961
> *give them some shit bro...
> *


 :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :twak: :twak:   :guns: :guns: :around:   :guns: :guns: :guns: :twak: :twak: LIKE THIS BRO IS THAT GOOD FOR YOU !!!! OR YOU WHANTE MORE ???? J/K hahahahahaha D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF :thumbsup:.!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2009, 11:25 PM~12967224
> *:twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :twak:  :twak:      :guns:  :guns:  :around:      :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :twak:  :twak:  LIKE THIS BRO IS THAT GOOD  FOR  YOU !!!! OR YOU WHANTE MORE ????  J/K  hahahahahaha      D-ICEY  JEFFYY  JEFF    :thumbsup:.!!!!
> *


well !! well !! have a motherf...... good night 2 all my bro and all you whante purplelicious cose we never know whit you !!!! hahahahahahaha  D-ICEY 69 JEFFYY JEFF !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 11 2009, 12:18 AM~12967949
> *well !! well  !! have a motherf...... good night  2 all  my bro  and all  you whante  purplelicious cose  we never  know  whit you  !!!!  hahahahahahaha    D-ICEY 69 JEFFYY  JEFF  !!!!  RUN !! RUN !! RUN  !! RUN !!!!!!!!  hahahahahah
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: hno: :around: :around: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 11 2009, 01:09 AM~12968803
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:   :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:  D-ICEY JEFFYYYY !!! :thumbsup:  !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 11 2009, 01:09 AM~12968803
> *:biggrin:
> *


 HEY !!! HEY!! DAVE OPEN YOUR EYES TODAY AROUND 3.45 and 4 pm it,s going to be the moment of true !!!!!! 4 me THE D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF !!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :wow: !!!!


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 11 2009, 01:45 AM~12969307
> *
> *


HELLO MY BRO EL-RIMO !!!!! :biggrin:  
:around: :scrutinize:  :wow: :nicoderm:  FROM YOUR FRIEND D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF !!!!


----------



## el-rimo

good night fam


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2009, 11:14 PM~12969736
> *HELLO  MY  BRO  EL-RIMO !!!!! :biggrin:
> :around:  :scrutinize:    :wow:  :nicoderm:    FROM  YOUR  FRIEND  D-ICEY  JEFFYY  JEFF !!!!
> *


sup d-ice ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 11 2009, 02:20 AM~12969813
> *sup d-ice ?????? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wow:  :scrutinize: :around: :scrutinize: :wave: D-ICE 69 !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 11 2009, 12:37 AM~12969199
> *HEY !!! HEY!! DAVE OPEN YOUR EYES TODAY AROUND 3.45 and 4 pm  it,s going to be the moment of true  !!!!!!  4 me THE  D-ICEY  JEFFYY  JEFF  !!! :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:  :wow: !!!!
> *


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 11 2009, 10:40 AM~12971322
> *niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICEEE STAY ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE D-ICE PART AND ME D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 11 2009, 02:20 AM~12969813
> *sup d-ice ?????? :biggrin:
> *


HELLO !! HELLO!! MY BRO EL-RIMO open your eyes 
:wow: :around:  :around: :wow: FOR SOME OF THE NEW PARTS FOR THE D-ICE :thumbsup: !!!!!! D-ICEY 69 JEFFYY JEFF !!! :thumbsup: you will soon see the pics !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2009, 10:18 PM~12967949
> *well !! well  !! have a motherf...... good night  2 all  my bro  and all  you whante  purplelicious cose  we never  know  whit you  !!!!  hahahahahahaha    D-ICEY 69 JEFFYY  JEFF  !!!!
> *



damn you quoted your self like 3 times in arrow hahah


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 11 2009, 01:09 PM~12972532
> *damn you quoted your self like 3 times in arrow hahah
> *


HAHAHAHA 2 U !!!! motherf.... the J/K IS ON U !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  HAHAHA !!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 11 2009, 01:33 PM~12972771
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: :dunno:
> *


WHAT IS SO 
:dunno: TO YOU BRO ? HAHAHAHAHA LOL THE JOKE IS ON HIM !!!! POINT OF THE LINE !!!! :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl: !! D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF !!!


----------



## syked1

pix comin soon ;0


----------



## lolow

:uh: about time fool :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ooop maybe maybe not ...

Jeff's sissybar engraved:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0


----------



## D-ice69

:0 take a good look at it cause its a little sneak peak :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn I seen some bad ass shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking good Jeffy Jeff!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2009, 09:44 PM~12977444
> *ooop maybe maybe not ...
> 
> Jeff's sissybar engraved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 11 2009, 11:48 PM~12978230
> *damn I seen some bad ass shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking good Jeffy Jeff!!!!!!!!
> *


 thanks you dave but dammmm i nead a top cromeur for the top shit show crome top 1 !!!!!! get back whit me on this !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 11 2009, 02:20 AM~12969813
> *sup d-ice ?????? :biggrin:
> *


hello rimo like the new part bro !! it's just the start !!!so
 :thumbsup: :ugh: :uh: :around: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize: :wow: :wow: look around there more 2 comme  !!!!! D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: and jeff the bike parts looks great


----------



## D-ice69

thanks you lolow i still have work to do and to finish !!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize: :around: :thumbsup: !!!!!! IT's :buttkick: ing time for the ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!!!!! HAHAHA LOL :thumbsup: :wave:  just J/K BRO THANKS AND :wave: !!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8sharkin78




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2009, 07:44 PM~12977444
> *ooop maybe maybe not ...
> 
> Jeff's sissybar engraved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
damnnnnnnnnnnn jeff!!!!!your parts are sick!!!!
congrat bro


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## el-rimo

sup loc's


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks bro !!!! have more 2 comme !!! :biggrin:  what's new 4 you bro ! P.S. HEY ! EL-RIMO SEND ME SOME PICS OF YOUR BIKE !!!!! D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF LuxuriouS 4 life !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 12 2009, 05:58 PM~12985250
> *wasup guys
> *


 hey BIG (J) WHAT TIME TOMOROW for THE ((PART)) !!!!!   JEFFYY JEFF !!!!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 12 2009, 04:30 AM~12981146
> *thanks  you dave  but  dammmm  i nead  a top cromeur  for the  top shit  show crome  top 1 !!!!!! get  back  whit  me on this !!!
> *


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: 3:45


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 12 2009, 08:53 PM~12986609
> *:thumbsup:  3:45
> *


 :thumbsup: 3:45  BIG BRO!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

SO NOW IT'S GO BRO LuxuriouS 4 LIFE and let's ride DOWN real class BIKE !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: uffin: :thumbsup: !!! D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

d iceyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy jefffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 12 2009, 03:41 PM~12985582
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  thanks bro !!!! have more 2 comme !!!  :biggrin:    what's  new  4 you  bro  ! P.S. HEY ! EL-RIMO  SEND ME SOME PICS  OF YOUR  BIKE !!!!! D-ICEY  JEFFYY  JEFF  LuxuriouS  4 life !!!!!!
> *


what bike are you talking about ????? :0 :biggrin: 
have a look on your pm bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey dave tell your boy to get a hold of me i need his address so i can ship out the sprocket thatnks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is a pic of it


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys! :biggrin: 
I see a lot of badd ass projects coming out for 2009!!!   :thumbsup: 
I saw some crazy parts over here.. Man it's just unbelivable how Mtl LuxuriouS climbing for the TOP!!!
I'm working on mine but damn... it's hard to decide when you try to find the perfect design for custom parts :uh: 

Does anyone knows when is the next show or convention?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 13 2009, 10:19 AM~12992025
> *:wave: wASSup guys!  :biggrin:
> I see a lot of badd ass projects coming out for 2009!!!     :thumbsup:
> I saw some crazy parts over here.. Man it's just unbelivable how Mtl LuxuriouS climbing for the TOP!!!
> I'm working on mine but damn... it's hard to decide when you try to find the perfect design for custom parts :uh:
> 
> Does anyone knows when is the next show or convention?
> *



st-hyacinte in april  listen in the meeting bro :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 13 2009, 10:48 AM~12992258
> *st-hyacinte in april   listen in the meeting bro :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Héhé, I know I know... i didn't remember if it was march or april but thanks of the info :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 13 2009, 08:35 AM~12991594
> *hey dave tell your boy to get a hold of me i need his address so i can ship out the sprocket thatnks
> *


looking good D...I will pm you his adress tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 13 2009, 08:43 AM~12991614
> *here is a pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:wow:  :wow: :thumbsup: cool bro :wave: :wave: !!!! D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF !!!!!! :wave: ! !!! LuxuriouS famely 4 LIFE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 13 2009, 08:19 AM~12992025
> *:wave: wASSup guys!  :biggrin:
> I see a lot of badd ass projects coming out for 2009!!!     :thumbsup:
> I saw some crazy parts over here.. Man it's just unbelivable how Mtl LuxuriouS climbing for the TOP!!!
> I'm working on mine but damn... it's hard to decide when you try to find the perfect design for custom parts :uh:
> Does anyone knows when is the next show or convention?
> *


for sure bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 13 2009, 02:11 PM~12993418
> *sup fam
> *


 ONLY THE BEST OF THING BRO !!! NEW PART NEW FOWORD STEP TO THE FINISH PROJECT OF 4 YEAR AT LEAST LuxuriouS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!! D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!
:thumbsup: :yes:  :wow: :around: :wow:  :thumbsup: :wave: !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

wasup homies


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 13 2009, 11:52 AM~12993861
> *ONLY THE BEST OF THING BRO !!! NEW PART NEW  FOWORD  STEP TO THE FINISH PROJECT  OF 4 YEAR AT LEAST LuxuriouS  4  EVER  BROTHER  !!!!!!  D-ICEY JEFFY  JEFF  !!!
> :thumbsup:  :yes:    :wow:  :around:  :wow:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  !!!!!!
> *


a lot of good build in montreal for 2009!!!!!!! :0 
can't wait to see that this summer brothers :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 13 2009, 07:46 PM~12996366
> *a lot of good build in montreal for 2009!!!!!!! :0
> can't wait to see that this summer brothers  :biggrin:
> *


why you say that, are you coming to montreal :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :ugh: :worship: :around: :uh: :around:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 13 2009, 06:50 PM~12996396
> *why you say that, are you coming to montreal :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


yes he is granpa peanut :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 13 2009, 04:50 PM~12996396
> *why you say that, are you coming to montreal :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


yes i come this summer but i just stay in dave's garage!just for slipping with the bomba :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 13 2009, 08:22 PM~12997063
> *yes i come this summer but i just stay in dave's garage!just for slipping with the bomba  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 06:25 PM~12997092
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


dave please SOLD ME YOUR BOMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 13 2009, 08:43 PM~12997214
> *dave please SOLD ME YOUR BOMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB :biggrin:
> *


hahaha non jamais mon colonel!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 09:16 PM~12997022
> *yes he is granpa peanut :biggrin:
> *


hey ! guys say uncle to me the D-ICEY JEFFY !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: hahaha !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 13 2009, 08:56 PM~12997292
> *hey ! guys say uncle to me the D-ICEY  JEFFY !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: hahaha !!!
> *


Uncle Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 13 2009, 06:43 AM~12991614
> *here is a pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my son gona love it thanks....
fitto desing .....

more parts order next week ............


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

jefffy jeffff sell me your turntable brotha..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2009, 06:44 PM~12977444
> *ooop maybe maybe not ...
> 
> Jeff's sissybar engraved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: those look dangerous


----------



## syked1

yeah they are fukin savage, dont bring them to a cop shop or some shit peeps will start blastin thinkin its a klingon sword or some shit


----------



## lolow

:uh: hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: : !!!!!! IT'S D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF GOING :wave: FOR NOW !!! BUT NOT FOR LONG !!!  :nicoderm: LuxuriouS FOR EVER !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

do you ever sleep lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 15 2009, 11:47 AM~13007930
> *do you ever sleep lol
> *


YES BROTHER !!! BUT NOW I'M FULLY UP AND READY TO DO SOME CREATION !!!!! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: uffin: !!!!! D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF !!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LuxuriouSMontreaL, *killa lowrider*

:0 :0


----------



## syked1

whats goin on dave


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

tttt for my montreal family


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 15 2009, 12:17 PM~13008414
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LuxuriouSMontreaL, killa lowrider
> 
> :0  :0
> *



do you remember that guy??


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 15 2009, 12:22 PM~13008453
> *whats goin on dave
> *


chillin Jason and working on the fleet... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

yeah i saw the engine friday what a bummer  (jay on jeff's acct as he is at my house)


----------



## syked1

yeah i also saw a Victor Pro-line cutting & welding torch is it yours? May have to borry it from you one day...Just will need tanks :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## el-rimo

sup fam


----------



## PiMp0r

ttt for the mtl bike club cant wait to see those bikes finshed !!!
sexy twan i hope your ready for this saturdays meeting :420:


----------



## D-ice69

YES IT'S ME D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF STILL UP !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  !!!!! AND WORKING ON WELL (???) surprice !!! LuxuriouS FOR EVER !!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2009, 03:00 AM~13015113
> *YES IT'S ME D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF STILL UP  !!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:      :nicoderm:    !!!!! AND WORKING ON WELL (???) surprice !!!  LuxuriouS  FOR EVER !!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 16 2009, 11:25 AM~13016221
> *sup fam
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Feb 16 2009, 03:45 AM~13015039
> *ttt for the mtl bike club cant wait to see those bikes finshed !!!
> sexy twan i hope your ready for this saturdays meeting :420:
> 
> *


wasup maggie :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:  :wave: :wave: :wave: !!!!!!! D-ICEY JEFFYY JEFF :thumbsup:   !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2009, 02:16 PM~13016953
> *    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  !!!!!!!  D-ICEY JEFFYY  JEFF  :thumbsup:      !!!!!!
> *


Jeffy jeff was up mayne, i can drive alone now, yeah boy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2009, 02:17 PM~13016958
> *Jeffy jeff was up mayne, i can drive alone now, yeah boy
> *


WAY COOL FOR YOU MEN !!! NOW ALL YOU NEED IS A NEW BIG TRANSPORTATION WAY TTT !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2009, 02:26 PM~13017013
> *WAY COOL FOR YOU MEN !!! NOW ALL  YOU NEED IS A NEW BIG TRANSPORTATION WAY  TTT !!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yup


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Sweetheart LuX

hi lux


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Sweetheart LuX_@Feb 16 2009, 03:40 PM~13017590
> *hi lux
> *


sup sista whats goin down. hows things in the louis? yall freezin yr ass's off like us?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2009, 11:17 AM~13016958
> *Jeffy jeff was up mayne, i can drive alone now, yeah boy
> *


congrat brother :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 16 2009, 09:42 AM~13016329
> *:wave:
> *


sup abel


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hey-LOOOOWWWWWW______!!! Snoop Dogg Eastside LBC.... :guns: This is the past, now it's Montréal LBC, Club!!! That's killin' without murder :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Peace bros


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Feb 16 2009, 02:45 AM~13015039
> *ttt for the mtl bike club cant wait to see those bikes finshed !!!
> sexy twan i hope your ready for this saturdays meeting :420:
> 
> *


 :yes: HaHaaaAH!! Ready for a high, ready for a ride! Even if there's snow, all the way we get lowwwww____!


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler

i am in need of 2 lake pipe style or something similar in style for exhaust for a buddies son's pedal car, and thought you guys would be a great choice being that i am in canada (winnipeg) so the shipping would be a little better, if any of you have something like this you want to sell please pm me, i need them withing the next few weeks. it doesn't matter if it's new or used, so long as it's in dcent shape, and prefered to be chrome.

if you could send me a photo of what you have and a price
my email address is [email protected]


thanks


----------



## syked1

aint no pedal cars in tha Qc


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup Jason...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2009, 11:49 PM~13023081
> *aint no pedal cars in tha Qc
> *


:uh: :uh: hahah he want those :biggrin: 
or some like it (i think)


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Feb 16 2009, 11:51 PM~13023122-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup Jason...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi dave :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Feb 16 2009, 11:55 PM~13023183
> *:uh:  :uh: hahah he want those  :biggrin:
> or some like it (i think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey isnt it past yr bedtime :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 17 2009, 12:04 AM~13023337
> *hi dave  :biggrin:
> Hey isnt it past yr bedtime  :biggrin:
> *


dave still up and hes older......................... i guess not hahahah


----------



## modelmangler

:dunno: 
is it a problem asking for parts for something that might work for something else?

"ain't no pedal cars in qc"
i don't care if there's pedal cars in quebec.....i need a couple parts, thats it.
:uh: no wonder we canadians get shit on.....we can't even ask each other for help.

forget it, i got other ideas..........keep builden them bikes :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Feb 17 2009, 12:51 AM~13024065
> *:dunno:
> is it a problem asking for parts for something that might work for something else?
> 
> "ain't no pedal cars in qc"
> i don't care if there's pedal cars in quebec.....i need a couple parts, thats it.
> :uh: no wonder we canadians get shit on.....we can't even ask each other for help.
> 
> forget it, i got other ideas..........keep builden them bikes :uh:
> *


you coud use black pipe cut at an angle or other tubes  and get them chromed :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Feb 16 2009, 11:51 PM~13024065
> *:dunno:
> is it a problem asking for parts for something that might work for something else?
> 
> "ain't no pedal cars in qc"
> i don't care if there's pedal cars in quebec.....i need a couple parts, thats it.
> :uh: no wonder we canadians get shit on.....we can't even ask each other for help.
> 
> forget it, i got other ideas..........keep builden them bikes :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## modelmangler

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 16 2009, 09:56 PM~13024170
> *you coud use black pipe cut at an angle or other tubes  and get them chromed :dunno:
> *



yeah, but since i have a little bit of a deadline, i thought the bike ones would be better.

thanks for giving me a decent response though, at least you were mature about it.


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Feb 16 2009, 09:51 PM~13024065
> *:dunno:
> is it a problem asking for parts for something that might work for something else?
> 
> "ain't no pedal cars in qc"
> i don't care if there's pedal cars in quebec.....i need a couple parts, thats it.
> :uh: no wonder we canadians get shit on.....we can't even ask each other for help.
> 
> forget it, i got other ideas..........keep builden them bikes :uh:
> *



i love drama keep going.......


----------



## Ant-Wan

'sup guys! uffin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Feb 17 2009, 12:51 AM~13024065
> *:dunno:
> is it a problem asking for parts for something that might work for something else?
> 
> "ain't no pedal cars in qc"
> i don't care if there's pedal cars in quebec.....i need a couple parts, thats it.
> :uh: no wonder we canadians get shit on.....we can't even ask each other for help.
> 
> forget it, i got other ideas..........keep builden them bikes :uh:
> *


Chill out man all i did was state a simple fact, dont get yr panties in a bunch.


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 16 2009, 08:55 PM~13023183
> *:uh:  :uh: hahah he want those  :biggrin:
> or some like it (i think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what i'm looking for Homie do you or any of your homies have a set they want to part with


----------



## CHUKO 204

^^^^^^thanks any ways guys i found some local


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Feb 17 2009, 08:16 AM~13026583
> *yeah, but since i have a little bit of a deadline, i thought the bike ones would be better.
> 
> thanks for giving me a decent response though, at least you were mature about it.
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 17 2009, 06:56 PM~13031603
> *^^^^^^thanks any ways guys i found some local
> *


right on bro...


----------



## STLLO64

These just in









LuxuriouS Bike forks


















Sprocket









Fender Brace









Sissy Bar









Handle Bars









Steering Wheel









Group Pic of Parts


----------



## Sweetheart LuX

Thanks Daddy


----------



## syked1

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 17 2009, 02:00 PM~13029982
> *Chill out man all i did was state a simple fact, dont get yr panties in a bunch.
> *



:thumbsup: 

it's all good, i don't stress 'bout tha little thangs y'know......


peace


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 17 2009, 08:33 PM~13032451
> *These just in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS Bike forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissy Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle Bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering Wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group Pic of Parts
> *


tight parts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Sweetheart LuX_@Feb 17 2009, 08:42 PM~13032542
> *Thanks Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

nice parts ,now go build :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 17 2009, 09:33 PM~13032451
> *These just in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS Bike forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissy Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle Bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering Wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group Pic of Parts
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: from D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 17 2009, 06:33 PM~13032451
> *These just in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS Bike forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissy Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle Bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering Wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group Pic of Parts
> *


badass :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 18 2009, 01:54 AM~13035420
> *badass  :0  :0
> *


cool stuff is it bro ! what up EL-RIMO I'M CLOSS TO THE END OF MY PROJECT !!!! AND YOU ? FROM YOUR FREIND D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:  !!!! I HOPE TO HAVE NEWS FROM YOU SOON !!! :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 18 2009, 01:11 AM~13035637
> *cool stuff is it bro !  what up  EL-RIMO  I'M CLOSS TO THE END OF MY PROJECT  !!!! AND  YOU ? FROM YOUR FREIND D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:   !!!! I HOPE TO HAVE NEWS  FROM YOU SOON !!! :wave:
> *



posts some piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiics jeff!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 18 2009, 09:30 AM~13037610
> *posts some piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiics jeff!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 18 2009, 12:54 AM~13035420
> *badass  :0  :0
> *


colonelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 18 2009, 01:11 AM~13035637
> *cool stuff is it bro !  what up  EL-RIMO  I'M CLOSS TO THE END OF MY PROJECT  !!!! AND  YOU ? FROM YOUR FREIND D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:   !!!! I HOPE TO HAVE NEWS  FROM YOU SOON !!! :wave:
> *


d-icey jeffy jefffffffffffffffffffff :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 18 2009, 09:48 AM~13037706
> *:yes:
> *


sup Twoine...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 18 2009, 09:57 AM~13037742
> *:wave:
> *


sup Rob...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 18 2009, 10:00 AM~13037767
> *sup Twoine...
> *


 Hafff.... A lot of work, some paint contracts here and there with hip-hop class and practice for upcoming competitions soon! The bike is on the low for now, but at the meeting I'll talk with the LBC to fix my ideas on custom stuff :biggrin: And of course with the rest of the Club :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

EAZY DOWN HOMIES SOON YOU WILL SEE JUST TAKE IT EAZY FOR NOW !!! LuxuriouS FAMELY 4 EVER !!!!!!! D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:  !!! A SURPRISE IS A SURPRISE PICS WILL COME BUT FOR NOW JUST LIKE ME YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE IT EAZY IN THE WAITING OF D-ICEY !!!!!!    JEFFYY JEFF !!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 18 2009, 10:44 AM~13038077
> *EAZY DOWN  HOMIES SOON YOU WILL SEE JUST TAKE IT EAZY FOR NOW !!! LuxuriouS  FAMELY  4 EVER !!!!!!!  D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:    !!!  A SURPRISE IS A SURPRISE  PICS  WILL COME  BUT FOR NOW JUST LIKE ME YOU WILL  HAVE TO TAKE IT EAZY IN  THE WAITING  OF  D-ICEY  !!!!!!          JEFFYY  JEFF  !!!!!! :wave:
> *


 Hahaha Jeffy Jeff, i knew that was the exact answer!!!! uffin: we'll be patient


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 18 2009, 10:59 AM~13038183
> *Hahaha Jeffy Jeff, i knew that was the exact answer!!!! uffin: we'll be patient
> *



antoniooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 18 2009, 10:44 AM~13038077
> *EAZY DOWN  HOMIES SOON YOU WILL SEE JUST TAKE IT EAZY FOR NOW !!! LuxuriouS  FAMELY  4 EVER !!!!!!!  D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:    !!!  A SURPRISE IS A SURPRISE  PICS  WILL COME  BUT FOR NOW JUST LIKE ME YOU WILL  HAVE TO TAKE IT EAZY IN  THE WAITING  OF  D-ICEY  !!!!!!          JEFFYY  JEFF  !!!!!! :wave:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 18 2009, 11:59 AM~13038183
> *Hahaha Jeffy Jeff, i knew that was the exact answer!!!! uffin: we'll be patient
> *


 IT 'S NO JOKE SO DO LIKE D-ICEY AND TAKE IT EAZY !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 18 2009, 12:45 PM~13038562
> *
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPORT BRO !!!!!! YOU WILL BE ON TOP OF MY LIST TO SEND PICS WHEN THE TIME WILL COME !!!! FOR NOW I'M IN THE WAITING LIKE ALL YOU GUYS !!!! D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup b.c. homies :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 18 2009, 11:59 AM~13038671
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPORT BRO !!!!!!  YOU  WILL  BE  ON  TOP  OF MY  LIST TO  SEND  PICS WHEN THE TIME  WILL  COME !!!! FOR NOW I'M  IN  THE  WAITING  LIKE  ALL  YOU GUYS !!!! D-ICEY  JEFFY JEFF  !!!!!!!!      :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 18 2009, 01:19 PM~13038841
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:   :thumbsup: AND A BIG THANKS TO YOU AGAIN !!!!! D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY BIG-J REPLY OR CALL ME WHEN GET HOME YOUR FREINDLY ICEY JEFFY JEFFFFF !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: !!!! WAITING FOR SOME NEWS FROM YOU :wave:  !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 18 2009, 10:33 AM~13037980
> *Hafff.... A lot of work, some paint contracts here and there with hip-hop class and practice for upcoming competitions soon! The bike is on the low for now, but at the meeting I'll talk with the LBC to fix my ideas on custom stuff :biggrin:  And of course with the rest of the Club :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

HEY DAVE WHAT'S NEW !!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 18 2009, 10:30 AM~13037610
> *posts some piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiics jeff!! :biggrin:
> *


there is still too much to do to post pics


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 18 2009, 02:48 PM~13039601
> *HEY HEY  BIG-J  REPLY  OR CALL  ME WHEN  GET HOME  YOUR FREINDLY ICEY JEFFY  JEFFFFF  !!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: !!!!  WAITING  FOR  SOME NEWS  FROM  YOU  :wave:   !!!!!
> *


im home now, but i dont have the reply from jas yet


----------



## D-ice69

LIKE THE OLD SAYING SO MUTSH TO DO AND SO LITTLE TIME !!!! :biggrin:   D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 17 2009, 11:11 PM~13035637
> *cool stuff is it bro !  what up  EL-RIMO  I'M CLOSS TO THE END OF MY PROJECT  !!!! AND  YOU ? FROM YOUR FREIND D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:   !!!! I HOPE TO HAVE NEWS  FROM YOU SOON !!! :wave:
> *


sup brother!!!show some pics of your project   
for the moment nothing new for my bike i just chek all the parts i need (like head set n all this small shit)


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 18 2009, 02:00 PM~13040622
> *im home now, but i dont have the reply from jas yet
> *


jas tell me that is in in vacation from the 6 of februry to the 6 of march bro


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 18 2009, 06:51 PM~13041518
> *jas tell me that is in in vacation from the 6 of februry to the 6 of march bro
> *


I kno bro, but he checks his emails


----------



## STLLO64

Sup fam


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 18 2009, 09:28 PM~13043622
> *Sup fam
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 18 2009, 11:09 PM~13044927
> *t t t
> *


 :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 18 2009, 06:25 PM~13042877
> *I kno bro, but he checks his emails
> *


ok bro
i have send him some mail to but i think he dont have check his pm for the moment


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 18 2009, 07:28 PM~13043622
> *Sup fam
> *


sup stillo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS*


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  LuxxuriouS 4 EVER !!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 19 2009, 10:21 AM~13048378
> *:thumbsup:    :thumbsup:   LuxxuriouS 4 EVER !!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

HO YES BROTHER !!!! LuxuriouS FOR EVER!!! THE ONLY WAY OF LIFE IS 2 RIDE !!!! :thumbsup:      !!!!!!!!! D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## syked1

:0 oh










:cheesy:










:biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13051585
> *:0  oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 
uffin: :nicoderm: from d-icey jeffy jeff :thumbsup: !!!!!! 2 the big j !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13051585
> *:0  oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awwwww shitttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

best part is i did it myself, now you kno why i said that the torch could come in handy :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: Damn J! That's a great idea for this seat  hope it will be black chromed too? :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## Douk

ya du lourd ici :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Feb 20 2009, 10:48 AM~13058691
> *ya du lourd ici :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: plus c'est lourd, plus c'est bas, et sa fini au top


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2009, 08:51 AM~13058709
> *:yes: plus c'est lourd, plus c'est bas, et sa fini au top
> *


ya du lourd sa veu dire que c'est beau en tabernak :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Feb 20 2009, 10:58 AM~13058742
> *ya du lourd sa veu dire que c'est beau en tabernak :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ahahah Très bien dit Douk!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

thanks twan, maybe maybe not


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:    uffin: :nicoderm: 
hey big J PM SENT 2 YOU JEFFY JEFF !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Feb 20 2009, 10:58 AM~13058742
> *ya du lourd sa veu dire que c'est beau en tabernak :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Feb 20 2009, 10:58 AM~13058742
> *ya du lourd sa veu dire que c'est beau en tabernak :biggrin:
> *



tabArnak


----------



## D-ice69

I'M GOING TO HIT THE SLOPE 4 A FEW DAY !!!!! I'LL BE BACK !!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :guns:   !!!!! D-TERMINATOR ICEY JEFFY JEFF LOL !!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2009, 08:00 PM~13063196
> *I'M GOING TO HIT  THE SLOPE 4 A FEW  DAY  !!!!!  I'LL  BE BACK  !!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :guns:      !!!!!  D-TERMINATOR  ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF  LOL  !!!!
> *


fuck yeah enjoy the snow jeffy jeff!!! hows the park at the mssi place this year? :cheesy: and dont forget the meeting the 28


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Feb 20 2009, 05:47 PM~13062139
> *
> *


sup chris...


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 20 2009, 04:36 PM~13062532
> *tabArnak
> *


vous bouffé telement les mot ke javais jamais compris qu'il y avait un A :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Feb 21 2009, 05:52 AM~13067251
> *vous bouffé telement les mot ke javais jamais compris qu'il y avait un A :roflmao:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYiata4w6dk

:cheesy: tabarnak c'est bon dans toute les circonstance!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 20 2009, 09:30 PM~13064919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BURGER KINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 21 2009, 07:43 AM~13067628
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYiata4w6dk
> 
> :cheesy:  tabarnak c'est bon dans toute les circonstance!
> *


on dirai manny :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKDB6pVnBIU&feature=related


----------



## el-rimo

c'est tout un lifestyle le tabarnak chez vous !!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWJxfqZ4D3E&NR=1


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WAY COOL PICS LOLOW !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2009, 09:01 AM~13067855
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WAY  COOL  PICS  LOLOW  !!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 21 2009, 12:09 PM~13067886
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


HEY HO EL-RIMO A BIG HELLO 2 YOU !!!! FROM YOUR LuxuriouS MTL BRO D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!! :thumbsup: :wave:  !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 21 2009, 10:55 AM~13067834
> *BURGER KINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys git-r gone lol


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 21 2009, 12:00 PM~13067854
> *c'est tout un lifestyle le tabarnak chez vous !!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWJxfqZ4D3E&NR=1
> *


cest de la merde cette chanson :thumbsdown:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2009, 09:49 AM~13068053
> *HEY HO EL-RIMO A BIG HELLO  2 YOU !!!!  FROM YOUR LuxuriouS  MTL  BRO D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!    :thumbsup:  :wave:   !!!!!!
> *


sup my brother? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
please give me your msn adress by pm bro


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 21 2009, 02:41 PM~13069928
> *cest de la merde cette chanson :thumbsdown:
> *


je suis d'accord !!!!
mais cette chason c une conerie ou c vraiment sérieu ??
parcontre dans la vidéo il y a 2 danseur qui fon parti des fantastic posse une team de breakeur de montreal tre tre balaize !!!!! :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 22 2009, 02:17 AM~13073632
> *je suis d'accord !!!!
> mais cette chason c une conerie ou c vraiment sérieu ??
> parcontre dans la vidéo il y a 2 danseur qui fon parti des fantastic posse une team de breakeur de montreal tre tre balaize !!!!! :0
> *



eux sont serieux mais 99% des genres rie de eux :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 22 2009, 11:53 AM~13074880
> *eux sont serieux mais 99% des genres rie de eux :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## lolow

:uh: wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2009, 02:13 PM~13076314
> *sup guys
> *



sssssup J


----------



## syked1

not good my back is fuked up since thursday


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup every-1 :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2009, 08:01 PM~13078763
> *not good my back is fuked up since thursday
> *


 :0 take care bro.... take it easy! +++


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2009, 08:01 PM~13078763
> *not good my back is fuked up since thursday
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

yeah i bent over a bit to grind something on a pedistal grinder and it started to hurt, seized up and shit


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 23 2009, 12:16 AM~13081148
> *yeah i bent over a bit to grind something on a pedistal grinder and it started to hurt, seized up and shit
> *


welcome to my world :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Feb 22 2009, 08:01 PM~13078763-->
> 
> 
> 
> not good my back is fuked up since thursday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Feb 22 2009, 11:16 PM~13081148
> *yeah i bent over a bit to grind something on a pedistal grinder and it started to hurt, seized up and shit
> *


damn that suck bro hope you will be better soon


----------



## syked1

:uh: me too


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 17 2009, 05:29 PM~13031866
> *right on bro...
> *


This is what i wanted those pipes for Homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## syked1

looks good bro


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 23 2009, 08:25 PM~13089376
> *This is what i wanted those pipes for Homie
> 
> *


----------



## el-rimo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJPGgOUIDn4&feature=related
j'apprend le quebecois
coliiiiiissssssssss hahahaha


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lolow+Feb 23 2009, 09:38 PM~13092628-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Feb 23 2009, 07:18 PM~13090667
> *looks good bro
> *


Thanks


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 24 2009, 06:38 AM~13095078
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJPGgOUIDn4&feature=related
> j'apprend le quebecois
> coliiiiiissssssssss hahahaha
> *


Hahah, avec Bob, c'est la meilleure façon de l'apprendre... Peut-être juste pas la meilleure pour se faire comprendre  

Il conduit un Linclon towncar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cood3ZnRJk8&feature=related :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hey-LOOOOOwwww :biggrin: What's going on every-1?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13089376
> *This is what i wanted those pipes for Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice pedal car


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Feb 24 2009, 06:38 AM~13095078-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJPGgOUIDn4&feature=related
> j'apprend le quebecois
> coliiiiiissssssssss hahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Feb 24 2009, 08:51 AM~13095338
> *Hahah, avec Bob, c'est la meilleure façon de l'apprendre... Peut-être juste pas la meilleure pour se faire comprendre
> 
> Il conduit un Linclon towncar
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cood3ZnRJk8&feature=related :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 24 2009, 08:04 AM~13095692
> *  nice pedal car
> *


Thanks Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 24 2009, 02:40 PM~13098223
> *Thanks Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



whats the plan with the paint?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 24 2009, 01:05 PM~13098385
> *whats the plan with the paint?
> *


Blue base and silver flake to match my Caddy with some patterns and pin striping maybe a little air brushing we will see how it goes 
I started a topic on it in this forum check it out if your interested Homie  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461054
should hopefully have some color on it by the weekend with any luck :biggrin:
we are just working on the interior and gotta weld some plaque mounts before paint


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13089376
> *This is what i wanted those pipes for Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah that's looking nice!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 24 2009, 06:38 AM~13095078
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJPGgOUIDn4&feature=related
> j'apprend le quebecois
> coliiiiiissssssssss hahahaha
> *


hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2009, 05:24 PM~13100645
> *yeah that's looking nice!!!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal members:

Meeting on saturday february 28th at the pawn shop at 6 p.m*


----------



## el-rimo

TTT uffin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 24 2009, 07:38 PM~13100782
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: is it why you buid one? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 24 2009, 05:38 PM~13100782
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


c vraimen la vidéo dune famille d'ostie de fif loool


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 24 2009, 07:38 PM~13100782
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 It's sooo funny but....

:rofl: Why the old bitch is pushing?
:rofl: :rofl: Why there's a limbo stick in the way?
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Why there's a table for dead end?

Even if it's the right answer, it's totaly wrong!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 25 2009, 02:11 PM~13109704
> *:0 It's sooo funny but....
> 
> :rofl: Why the old bitch is pushing?
> :rofl: :rofl: Why there's a limbo stick in the way?
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: Why there's a table for dead end?
> 
> Even if it's the right answer, it's totaly wrong!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13109816
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


   I'm still laughning :biggrin:


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 25 2009, 11:29 AM~13108333
> *c vraimen la vidéo dune famille d'ostie de fif loool
> *


salut mon frere


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Feb 25 2009, 05:35 PM~13111445
> *salut mon frere
> *


héhé mon boss !!!! :biggrin: 
sa va frero ????


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2009, 07:51 PM~13112883
> *:biggrin:
> *


le veteralowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lolow

good morning B.C. :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 25 2009, 01:29 PM~13108333
> *c vraimen la vidéo dune famille d'ostie de fif loool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 26 2009, 11:01 AM~13118257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

ANY MORE PICS OF FINE LADIES ON YA BIKES!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 26 2009, 01:55 PM~13119263
> *ANY MORE PICS OF  FINE  LADIES ON YA BIKES!
> *



I'll send you some homie


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 26 2009, 04:03 PM~13120847
> *I'll send you some homie
> *


allrite homie thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 26 2009, 11:03 AM~13118279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

big bikes coming up this year for the Montreal Lux!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2009, 09:06 AM~13126861
> *big bikes coming up this year for the Montreal Lux!!!
> *



fuck yeah good competition in the mtl chapter


----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 27 2009, 10:31 AM~13127393
> *morning guys
> *



sup J see ya tommorow?


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Hey-low guys! :wave: See ya tomorow


----------



## syked1

yes avec ma cane


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

I'll not be there guys.. its my mother's birthday party tomorow


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 27 2009, 01:08 PM~13128730
> *I'll not be there guys.. its my mother's birthday party tomorow
> *



you lie fucker thats because you have girlfriend now :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 26 2009, 02:03 PM~13118279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A BIG :wave: TO ALL MY BRO  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:  !!!! D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!!! HO IT'S A VERY DAMN NICE PICS LOLOW THANKS BRO !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 22 2009, 03:14 AM~13073618
> *sup my brother? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> please give me your msn adress by pm bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:  FROM D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!! I'LL SEND IT TO YOU VERY SOON BRO !!!


----------



## D-ice69

I'LL SEE ALL YOU GUY LATER TODAY !!!! NOW IT'S     TIME !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 28 2009, 12:15 AM~13134643
> *you lie fucker thats because you have girlfriend now :angry:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 27 2009, 12:52 PM~13128571
> *yes avec ma cane
> *


 :0


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 27 2009, 01:52 PM~13128571
> *yes avec ma cane
> *


 :tears:  take good care of you big J see you later today your main bro D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!! ( I'M SURE YOU DONT WHANT TO BE TURN IN TO GRAND FATHER J SO TAKE CARE OF YOU BRO !!)


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

Yeah i use the cane to bend over or sit down or stairs, but i still cant cough, sneeze or laugh cause it jolts up my back



> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 28 2009, 12:28 PM~13137113
> *:tears:    take good care of you big J  see you later  today  your main bro  D-ICEY  JEFFY JEFF !!!      ( I'M SURE YOU DONT WHANT TO BE  TURN IN TO GRAND FATHER J  SO TAKE CARE OF YOU  BRO !!)
> *


Just got back from grocery shopping so now im chillin

finally went to the doctor yesturday after 7 or 8 days of hell, he gave me 2 Scrips so now im feelling a bit better after only one evening of pills


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 28 2009, 01:18 PM~13137856
> *Yeah i use the cane to bend over or sit down or stairs, but i still cant cough, sneeze or laugh cause it jolts up my back
> Just got back from grocery shopping so now im chillin
> 
> finally went to the doctor yesturday after 7 or 8 days of hell, he gave me 2 Scrips so now im feelling a bit better after only one evening of pills
> *


smoke a little more chronic bro... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

it actually really helps


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 28 2009, 03:41 PM~13138676
> *it actually really helps
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up LUX


----------



## syked1

sup big D :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 28 2009, 08:39 PM~13140365
> *sup big D  :biggrin:
> *


nm how is the bikes coming along


----------



## syked1

some are pretty savage bro no jokes, big things coming for 09 up here. mines coming slow taking my time low on funds so doing a few parts here & there, and i have a grip of parts to plate


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 28 2009, 11:32 PM~13141564
> *some are pretty savage bro no jokes, big things coming for 09 up here. mines coming slow taking my time low on funds so doing a few parts here & there, and i have a grip of parts to plate
> *


can not wait to see it done


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:   :thumbsup: TTT LuxuriouS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

wasup lux :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

supppppppppppppppppp guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

sup baller :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 1 2009, 11:48 PM~13149150
> *sup baller :biggrin:
> *


you saw abel somewhere??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2009, 01:12 AM~13149421
> *you saw abel somewhere??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


yea i did :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 2 2009, 09:49 AM~13151433
> *:wave:
> *



sup bro


----------



## syked1

whats up guys


----------



## lolow

good morning :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2009, 12:53 PM~13153033
> *whats up guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## syked1

mornin fukers :biggrin: its a beautiful day in the neighbourhood, but damn cold


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2009, 09:14 AM~13163157
> *mornin fukers  :biggrin: its a beautiful day in the neighbourhood, but damn cold
> *



there its not too bad  sunny and dry


----------



## syked1

Blacksmith is finally working on my Conti Kit  cant wait to see it


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2009, 11:33 AM~13164263
> *Blacksmith is finally working on my Conti Kit  cant wait to see it
> *


 :0 Ooooh!! :cheesy: I'm sure it will be a crazy a$$ part uffin: And you know that we can't wait too  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: heyloooooooowwwww guys! :wave:


----------



## syked1

Sup twan thx bro :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

Got some shit for sale for my pre moving clearence bro's 

N.O.S. New Old Stock 24" Youth/Mens/Womans "Robin Hood" (Nottingham, England) brand bike from the 60's or 70's. Never ever been ridden, no air ever been in the tires. The 2 scratches are really small - i zoomed ultra close to show them, they are the only imperfections on this bike.


































Family & Friends price: $300 OBO - Non-F & F $350 + keep $50 for you for a finders fee

Nike Dunk SB Low "High Hair" special edition. I wore them once to find out they dont fit right, they are size 10 but fits like a 9.5 - dont fit me i need 10.5's $80


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## syked1

i dont wanna pack all this shit for no reason, and the kicks dont fit me so they gots to go


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2009, 09:29 PM~13170795
> *i dont wanna pack all this shit for no reason, and the kicks dont fit me so they gots to go
> *


where are you moving out to? :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 3 2009, 10:51 PM~13171018
> *where are you moving out to? :0
> *


we need a 5-1/2 in the PSC/Verdun/Ville Emard/Lasalle area. basically near the green line and my school which is in lasalle would be sweet that would also take our 2 small dogs needed for may 1st


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2009, 10:04 PM~13171176
> *we need a 5-1/2 in the PSC/Verdun/Ville Emard/Lasalle area. basically near the green line and my school which is in lasalle would be sweet that would also take our 2 small dogs needed for may 1st
> *


I hear ya bro...Might be hard because of the two dogs but some places allow it though...


----------



## syked1

yeah we seen a few but all were for march 1st or april 1st so still on the hunt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2009, 10:11 PM~13171257
> *yeah we seen a few but all were for march 1st or april 1st so still on the hunt
> *


hope you find something in Verdun...It would be easier for you to get to the meetings even if you still got your cane... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: racist :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 3 2009, 11:20 PM~13171363-->
> 
> 
> 
> hope you find something in Verdun...It would be easier for you to get to the meetings even if you still got your cane... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah no my back is slowly getting better, since i started to take the pills & sleeping on my side it has slowly started to improve
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Mar 3 2009, 11:34 PM~13171588
> *:uh: racist  :biggrin:
> *


Huh WTF? lol


Anywho i have been working on my own CAD file for some time on these custom bike mirrors that would be cut out of stainless & buffed to a #8 mirror finish and attached to a backing plate of stainless in the same outer circles diameter forming a stacked almost 3d mirror with cut-out design on the front & full panel back. Now i am almost done and ready to put it to bed for a long while along with the others i have done for the far future. 










And pedals:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 3 2009, 10:34 PM~13171588
> *:uh: racist  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2009, 10:55 PM~13171925
> *Yeah no my back is slowly getting better, since i started to take the pills & sleeping on my side it has slowly started to improve
> Huh WTF? lol
> Anywho i have been working on my own CAD file for some time on these custom bike mirrors that would be cut out of stainless & buffed to a #8 mirror finish and attached to a backing plate of stainless in the same outer circles diameter forming a stacked almost 3d mirror with cut-out design on the front & full panel back. Now i am almost done and ready to put it to bed for a long while along with the others i have done for the far future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

keep up the good work syked1 :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

oops that pedal file is incomplete - pedals more final version:









never had a course on autocad just learned it by myself fukcking around doing these files in the past few months a few hours at a time

thx steph


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2009, 09:55 PM~13171925
> *Yeah no my back is slowly getting better, since i started to take the pills & sleeping on my side it has slowly started to improve
> Huh WTF? lol
> Anywho i have been working on my own CAD file for some time on these custom bike mirrors that would be cut out of stainless & buffed to a #8 mirror finish and attached to a backing plate of stainless in the same outer circles diameter forming a stacked almost 3d mirror with cut-out design on the front & full panel back. Now i am almost done and ready to put it to bed for a long while along with the others i have done for the far future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pedals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good j-son


----------



## el-rimo

http://tts.imtranslator.net/3NcB


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 4 2009, 06:49 AM~13174920
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/3NcB
> *


http://tts.imtranslator.net/3NeV

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good work Jason!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2009, 01:31 AM~13173353
> *lookin good j-son
> *


Thanks Danny, like i said before i may need to have you do a one over to see if it all makes sence.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 4 2009, 09:20 AM~13175104
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/3NeV
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yall are crazy...

thx dave

I just saw my conti kit bars/mirrors at the forgeron & shit are they tight


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2009, 09:32 AM~13175453
> *Yall are crazy...
> 
> thx dave
> 
> I just saw my conti kit bars/mirrors at the forgeron & shit are they tight
> *


is that conti kit for the blue bike?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2009, 09:32 AM~13175453
> *Yall are crazy...
> 
> thx dave
> 
> I just saw my conti kit bars/mirrors at the forgeron & shit are they tight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2009, 09:32 AM~13175453
> *Yall are crazy...
> 
> thx dave
> 
> I just saw my conti kit bars/mirrors at the forgeron & shit are they tight
> *



:thumbsup: I have no doubt... it's gonna be crazy! Not just like ''these'' guys  1 luv


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2009, 08:30 AM~13175439
> *Thanks Danny, like i said before i may need to have you do a one over to see if it all makes sence.
> *


no problem. let me know when youre ready.


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 4 2009, 06:20 AM~13175104
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/3NeV
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


please brother
FUCK YOU


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2009, 07:32 AM~13175453
> *Yall are crazy...
> 
> thx dave
> 
> I just saw my conti kit bars/mirrors at the forgeron & shit are they tight
> *


can we have a look ?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 4 2009, 10:41 AM~13175538
> *is that conti kit for the blue bike?
> *


yes both the conti kit & mirrors are for the blue bike bro  inkit toi pas


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2009, 11:39 AM~13176104
> *no problem.  let me know when youre ready.
> *


I made it all pretty much out of "Arcs" on autocad 2004 or 05


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 4 2009, 12:57 PM~13177091
> *can we have a look ?
> *


maybe tonight if i can get them before closing, but more then likely tomorrow night after school

Red bike is local Sale pending - waiting on the buyer tonight


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 4 2009, 11:56 AM~13177081
> *please brother
> FUCK YOU
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 4 2009, 01:55 PM~13178406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I want to be this type of banana in this case! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 4 2009, 03:19 PM~13178702
> * I want to be this type on banana in this case!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

pics of my son bike soon.....


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Mar 4 2009, 08:04 PM~13181828
> *pics of my son  bike soon.....
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 3 2009, 11:00 PM~13172007
> *oops that pedal file is incomplete - pedals more final version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never had a course on autocad just learned it by myself fukcking around doing these files in the past few months a few hours at a time
> 
> thx steph
> *


looking good bro real good


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 4 2009, 08:48 PM~13182335
> *looking good bro real good
> *


thx darren

im uploading the pix of the conti kit bars & mirror mounts


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## abel




----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

pix:

4x conti kit bars & 2 double stacked rectangular stainless mirrors & b-cage square twist mounts


----------



## lolow

the parts looks great ,he did a real nice work


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

very very nice jason keep it up.....represent hard in 2009


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow+Mar 4 2009, 09:45 PM~13182991-->
> 
> 
> 
> the parts looks great ,he did a real nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriousCaddy83_@Mar 4 2009, 09:51 PM~13183053
> *very very nice jason keep it up.....represent hard in 2009
> *



yup damn right :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2009, 09:54 PM~13183074
> *yup damn right  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

hell yeah Jason these parts are great!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some parts done for Martin's son Simon...Handle bars twisted an plated black chrome...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

custom engraved handles...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

air suspension cylinder engraved...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

custom forks engraved and plated


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2009, 08:43 PM~13182972
> *pix:
> 
> 4x conti kit bars & 2 double stacked rectangular stainless mirrors & b-cage square twist mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 4 2009, 09:54 PM~13183886
> *custom forks engraved and plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## 817Lowrider

all bad ass!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

> pix:
> 
> 4x conti kit bars & 2 double stacked rectangular stainless mirrors & b-cage square twist mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 greaTTT TTThat's a really nice settt of bircages  I can'ttt imagine all these pieces tttogether with the entttire bike :biggrin: Nice big-J


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 4 2009, 09:56 PM~13183911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    The young boy is coming out in force! :biggrin: :thumbsup:

Is that machine engraved?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 5 2009, 12:10 AM~13185152
> *     The young boy is coming out in force!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 5 2009, 12:10 AM~13185152
> *     The young boy is coming out in force!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that machine engraved?
> *


no hand engraved here in mtl


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2009, 06:43 PM~13182972
> *pix:
> 
> 4x conti kit bars & 2 double stacked rectangular stainless mirrors & b-cage square twist mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy!:!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning to y'all uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup bro's


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 4 2009, 08:55 PM~13183902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that bike gonna be fuckin crazy!

bad ass work on that fork!


----------



## Douk




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Big caliber bikes are gonna be out for us this year... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2009, 05:22 PM~13194167
> *Big caliber bikes are gonna be out for us this year... :biggrin:
> *


yesssssssss !!!!!  
some crazy bike in montreal for this year !!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 6 2009, 06:12 AM~13198888
> *yesssssssss !!!!!
> some crazy bike in montreal for this year !!!!!!
> *



not only in montreal i think


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 6 2009, 06:12 AM~13198888
> *yesssssssss !!!!!
> some crazy bike in montreal for this year !!!!!!
> *


:yes: et on va suivre également les belles choses que le chapitre FRANCE fera pour 2009, :biggrin: de même que pour tout les autres :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 6 2009, 09:22 AM~13199343
> *:yes: et on va suivre également les belles choses que le chapitre FRANCE fera pour 2009, :biggrin: de même que pour tout les autres :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 5 2009, 03:10 PM~13191140
> *that bike gonna be fuckin crazy!
> 
> bad ass work on that fork!
> *


what is happening with your buick :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 6 2009, 11:05 AM~13200038
> *what is happening with your buick :dunno: :biggrin:
> *



still on project


----------



## lolow

:0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 6 2009, 09:22 AM~13199343
> *:yes: et on va suivre également les belles choses que le chapitre FRANCE fera pour 2009, :biggrin: de même que pour tout les autres :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 6 2009, 11:28 AM~13200271
> *  :biggrin:
> *



hi pops  hows the wife?


----------



## syked1

whats up guys ? on a good note i can almost walk again with no cane , just cant bend over too much


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2009, 12:37 PM~13200384
> *whats up guys ? on a good note i can almost walk again with no cane , just cant bend over too much
> *


lucky you :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13200384
> *whats up guys ? on a good note i can almost walk again with no cane , just cant bend over too much
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 6 2009, 11:38 AM~13200401
> *:wave:
> *



antoniooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 6 2009, 12:31 PM~13200315
> *hi pops   hows the wife?
> *


She's doing good ..in the middle of of treatment ...she's very stong...15..week's of treatment...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13200384
> *whats up guys ? on a good note i can almost walk again with no cane , just cant bend over too much
> *


Glad you are getting better...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 6 2009, 11:58 AM~13200583
> *She's doing good ..in the middle of of treatment ...she's very stong...15..week's of treatment...
> *


Glad to hear that Jimbo...She is going toput up a fight and she has good support in you and Jay!!!   Tell her the Montreal Lux is behind her!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2009, 01:44 PM~13200988
> *Glad to hear that Jimbo...She is going toput up a fight and she has good support in you and Jay!!!    Tell her the Montreal Lux is behind her!!!
> *


Thank's Homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

how do you like them apples? Jeff's parts chromed & ready to go


































































































































































:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn these parts are banging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2009, 08:00 PM~13204779
> *how do you like them apples? Jeff's parts chromed & ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


lookin good. dammit man!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

that engraving is awesome


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 6 2009, 10:28 PM~13204986-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good.  dammit man!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah bro jeff says big thx for the files
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 10:51 PM~13205170
> *that engraving is awesome
> *


Those damn canadians EH, all local engraving


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2009, 10:26 PM~13204966
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn these parts are banging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 6 2009, 11:58 AM~13200583
> *She's doing good ..in the middle of of treatment ...she's very stong...15..week's of treatment...
> *



good news bro!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2009, 09:00 PM~13204779
> *how do you like them apples? Jeff's parts chromed & ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2009, 08:00 PM~13204779
> *how do you like them apples? Jeff's parts chromed & ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *



whats up with the sissy?

thats some bad parts ! jeff!!! big props!


----------



## syked1

its the third picture


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2009, 07:00 PM~13204779
> *how do you like them apples? Jeff's parts chromed & ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
jaime vraiment les fixation de garde bou avc les dice    sa tue !!
i love the fender bracket with the dice :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 6 2009, 07:22 AM~13199343
> *:yes: et on va suivre également les belles choses que le chapitre FRANCE fera pour 2009, :biggrin: de même que pour tout les autres :thumbsup:
> *


oui tout se mai en place ici :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bikes from last year...A lot of those bikes are getting major face lifts this year...  D-ICe Jeffy Jeff's bike...Getting some major improvement this year!!! Pics from last season...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 6 2009, 09:00 PM~13204779
> *how do you like them apples? Jeff's parts chromed & ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK DEM IS LOOKING TIGHT!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 

MORE PARTS COMING SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 7 2009, 03:23 PM~13209975
> *wasup :wave:
> *


wHAT'S rEALLY gOOD fAM!!! HOW'S THE BATTLE WOUNDS!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 7 2009, 04:36 PM~13210051
> *wHAT'S rEALLY gOOD fAM!!!  HOW'S THE BATTLE WOUNDS!!!
> *


kinda the same ,mostly everyday pain :angry:


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 7 2009, 02:36 PM~13209665
> *FUCK DEM IS LOOKING TIGHT!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> MORE PARTS COMING SOON   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 7 2009, 06:01 PM~13210956
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for the million time granpa, post pictures of our chapter instead of endless useless smilies, ttt's...Get our shit known!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2009, 07:04 PM~13210969
> *for the million time granpa, post pictures of our chapter instead of endless useless smilies, ttt's...Get our shit known!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


well at least post different pics ,not the ones 2 page back hahahaha damn old man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 7 2009, 06:07 PM~13210984
> *well at least post different pics ,not the ones 2 page back hahahaha damn old man  :biggrin:
> *


I did not post any pics on here for the last 2 monrhs or so granpa...Now go take your meds and take your nap older man...You're only 49 years old but you had a hard life... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2009, 07:11 PM~13211026
> * you had a hard life... :biggrin:
> *


yea i know  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## abel

sup guys?


----------



## lolow

nada


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 7 2009, 05:08 PM~13210573
> *kinda the same ,mostly everyday pain :angry:
> *


Stay Strong Brother


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 8 2009, 01:00 AM~13213476
> *Stay Strong Brother
> *


im trying :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 8 2009, 12:00 AM~13213476
> *Stay Strong Brother
> *


jasyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hell-hoe :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

if anyone need anything just holla at us









*WICKED METAL WORKS 812-402-4362
laser cut custom parts,car club plaques and custom banners
onestop shop for your custom bike needs 
(forks,sissy bars,sprockets,handle bars,pedals,down crowns)*


----------



## lolow




----------



## abel

morning!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2009, 08:38 PM~13219073
> *if anyone need anything just holla at us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WICKED METAL WORKS 812-402-4362
> laser cut custom parts,car club plaques and custom banners
> onestop shop for your custom bike needs
> (forks,sissy bars,sprockets,handle bars,pedals,down crowns)
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 9 2009, 05:49 PM~13226935
> *:0  :0
> *


What about me


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 8 2009, 12:32 AM~13213684
> *jasyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


ABEL......THE CORONA KING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 9 2009, 05:49 PM~13226935
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2009, 05:53 PM~13226970
> *What about me
> *


WellI think all if not most of the bike guys deal with you for parts Jasy...In my case you already know who I deal with brother...Tat crazy Punjabi Jasy from To... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 9 2009, 06:05 PM~13227070
> *WellI think all if not most of the bike guys deal with you for parts Jasy...In my case you already know who I deal with brother...Tat crazy Punjabi Jasy from To... :biggrin:
> *


*Big Dave LUX The French/Punjabi Ghost!!! *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2009, 05:53 PM~13226970
> *What about me
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2009, 05:55 PM~13226988
> *ABEL......THE CORONA KING!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2009, 08:58 PM~13228793
> *wasup wasup
> *



hey how you feel brotha!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13229144
> *hey how you feel brotha!
> *


im getting better, i can walk better, and move a bit more, just bending over is tough & no lifting


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2009, 08:38 PM~13229373
> *im getting better, i can walk better, and move a bit more, just bending over is tough & no lifting
> *



:0 :0 :0 what happen!?


----------



## syked1

I was at school & i bent over a bit to grind something & my back locked up about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2009, 11:10 PM~13229928
> *I was at school & i bent over a bit to grind something & my back locked up about 2 weeks ago
> *



*YOU SUCK!!!*
















































J/K


----------



## syked1

lol i was grinding my GTAW tungsten & it was liked i got stabbed, fukin killed


----------



## lolow




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2009, 08:10 PM~13229928
> *I was at school & i bent over a bit to grind something & my back locked up about 2 weeks ago
> *


damn again!!!
sorry to heard that brother :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 9 2009, 04:05 PM~13227070
> *WellI think all if not most of the bike guys deal with you for parts Jasy...In my case you already know who I deal with brother...Tat crazy Punjabi Jasy from To... :biggrin:
> *


thats right !!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2009, 03:55 PM~13226988
> *ABEL......THE CORONA KING!!! :biggrin:
> *



the old burger rider too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

LE rimo mesdammes et mesieurs!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys! Happy bithday to the big bro JayzN uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Brand new Rimooo part


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:54 AM~13234297
> *:wave: wASSup guys! Happy bithday to the big bro JayzN uffin:
> *


Thanks twan the big 3-0 today


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 10 2009, 10:20 AM~13234444
> *Brand new Rimooo part
> 
> 
> *


Rims?


----------



## abel

HAPPY BIRTHDAY syked1 AKA JASON AKA JAY-C
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

thx abel :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 10:08 AM~13234751
> *Rims?
> *


:dunno: I think it's a steering wheel... or a sprocket with no theet! :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 10 2009, 11:10 AM~13234766
> *:dunno: I think it's a steering wheel...
> *


for a car?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 10:08 AM~13234751
> *Rims?
> *



sprocket?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 10:11 AM~13234773
> *for a car?
> *



for a boat?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 10 2009, 11:11 AM~13234774
> *sprocket?
> *


no not that


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 10 2009, 10:10 AM~13234766
> *:dunno: I think it's a steering wheel... or a sprocket with no theet! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

TTT


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 09:08 AM~13234746
> *Thanks twan the big 3-0 today
> *


happy b-day bro!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 10 2009, 06:19 AM~13234084
> *LE rimo mesdammes et mesieurs!
> *


le purple !!!!
tu va bien frero ? :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 10 2009, 06:54 AM~13234297
> *:wave: wASSup guys! Happy bithday to the big bro JayzN uffin:
> *


X2 Happy B day brother


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 10 2009, 08:10 AM~13234766
> *:dunno: I think it's a steering wheel... or a sprocket with no theet! :0
> *


yes design for the steering wheel of the lincoln


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 10 2009, 11:09 AM~13234757
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY syked1 AKA JASON AKA JAY-C
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 10 2009, 12:27 PM~13237081
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


Wassup Homie  whats it like out there we are getting hit with that -30 shit again :angry:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 10 2009, 03:19 PM~13237558
> *Wassup Homie   whats it like out there we are getting hit with that -30 shit again :angry:
> *



+3C here today :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 10 2009, 01:30 PM~13237654
> *+3C here today :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*the 3rd annual LuxuriouS Montreal BBQ will be on saturday august 8th 2009*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 10:10 AM~13234764
> *thx abel :thumbsup:
> *


*Damn bro Happy Birthday!!!!!* :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 10 2009, 04:39 PM~13238164
> *the 3rd annual LuxuriouS Montreal BBQ will be on saturday august 8th 2009
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HOOOOOO-WEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2009, 06:17 PM~13227155
> *Big Dave LUX The French/Punjabi Ghost!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 10 2009, 01:20 PM~13236472
> *yes design for the steering wheel of the lincoln
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

WooooaaaaaO! The website is off the hook!! :angel:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 10 2009, 04:44 PM~13238208
> *   WooooaaaaaO! The website is off the hook!!  :angel:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## syked1

thanks guys  i ot pix to show later after i eat.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 06:26 PM~13239209
> *thanks guys  i ot pix to show later after i eat.
> 
> Got myself some gifts today
> 
> Mirrors are finished ready for polishing & plating:
> Seat Pan:
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

happy b-day j-son! you old fukka!!!




2 months older than me.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LuxuriouS Montreal Car Club third annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday august 8th 2009 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. We are also going to have a hop off competition with a 500$ first prize winner takes all. *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 06:26 PM~13239209
> *thanks guys  i ot pix to show later after i eat.
> 
> Got myself some gifts today
> 
> Mirrors are finished ready for polishing & plating:
> Seat Pan:
> *


good stuff there Jason and Happy Birthday old man... :biggrin: 

Now post them pics fokker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 10 2009, 05:59 PM~13239626
> *LuxuriouS Montreal Car Club third annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday august 8th 2009 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. We are also going to have a hop off competition with a 500$ first prize winner takes all.
> *



wheres the flyers?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 10 2009, 07:02 PM~13239667
> *wheres the flyers?
> *


not done yet young Hauwarth but it will be done in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 10 2009, 07:35 PM~13239326-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy b-day j-son!  you old fukka!!!
> 2 months older than me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx danny
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 10 2009, 08:00 PM~13239645
> *good stuff there Jason and Happy Birthday old man... :biggrin:
> 
> Now post them pics fokker!!! :biggrin:
> *


im uploading them to photobucket


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 06:22 PM~13239952
> *thx danny
> im uploading them to photobucket
> *



and we waiting for them


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 10 2009, 07:28 PM~13240037
> *and we waiting for them
> *


----------



## syked1

mirrors:


----------



## syked1

Seat pan:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nice Jason!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

nice work Jay!


----------



## syked1

thx i spent about 6 hours on those today with a forger


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 09:50 PM~13242203
> *thx i spent about 6 hours on those today with a forger
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 10 2009, 11:09 AM~13234757
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY syked1 AKA JASON AKA JAY-C
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*

SAME FROM CCF BIG HOMIE!!  *


----------



## syked1

thx jas


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 08:00 PM~13240409
> *Seat pan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 10 2009, 02:39 PM~13238164
> *the 3rd annual LuxuriouS Montreal BBQ will be on saturday august 8th 2009
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
i come the 9 og august :uh: :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2009, 05:57 PM~13240357
> *mirrors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very good job !!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 11 2009, 06:47 AM~13245864
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i come the 9 og august  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: really?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 11 2009, 06:47 AM~13245864
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i come the 9 og august  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Oui on avait pas le choix jeune rimolo...On nous donnait cette date ou on avait rien du tout...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2009, 09:42 AM~13246663
> *Oui on avait pas le choix jeune rimolo...On nous donnait cette date ou on avait rien du tout...
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: Nice to see the progress! :thumbsup: These parts will be black chrome plated?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2009, 07:42 AM~13246663
> *Oui on avait pas le choix jeune rimolo...On nous donnait cette date ou on avait rien du tout...
> *


je v me débrouyé pour i etre le 8


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 11 2009, 11:35 AM~13247579
> *je v me débrouyé pour i etre le 8
> *


 :cheesy: It will be the beautifulest day of the summer.... tu peux pas manquer sa l'ami!!! :biggrin: Sa serait top de t'y voir


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Mar 11 2009, 07:51 AM~13245869-->
> 
> 
> 
> very good job !!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx rimo
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Mar 11 2009, 12:20 PM~13247435
> *:cheesy: Nice to see the progress! :thumbsup: These parts will be black chrome plated?
> *


:thumbsup: Yes all the birdcage parts will be black chrome, the seat will not be tho


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 11 2009, 01:04 PM~13248464
> *thx rimo
> :thumbsup: Yes all the birdcage parts will be black chrome, the seat will not be tho
> *


 :0 What-at-how! Do find a name for that beauty?


----------



## syked1

I was thinking "Bird on a Wire" or some shit like that


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

did some mounting of the seat post, seat pan, sissybar, and conti kit:


























































Mirror test mounted:



























Rim mount for continental kit:


----------



## syked1

blaaaaoowwwww how you like me now :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 11 2009, 11:35 AM~13247579
> *je v me débrouyé pour i etre le 8
> *


essaye d'arriver le 7 frero pcq tu vas tout manquer meme si tu arrives le 8 et en plus ca sera pas facile d'envoyer quelqu'un te chercher le jour du bbq pcq on a pas mal de pression...Arrive le 7 jeune frero si tu peux... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 11 2009, 10:25 PM~13253850
> *did some mounting of the seat post, seat pan, sissybar, and conti kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror test mounted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rim mount for continental kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daMN THAT IS GONNA LOOK AWSOME WHEN IT IS ALLPLATED!!!! GREAT JOB JASON!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 11 2009, 02:39 PM~13249241
> *I was thinking "Bird on a Wire" or some shit like that
> *


this is the name now... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 11 2009, 10:48 AM~13248325
> *:cheesy:  It will be the beautifulest day of the summer.... tu peux pas manquer sa l'ami!!!  :biggrin: Sa serait top de t'y voir
> *


i know!!!je vais essayé darivé le 7


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2009, 08:35 PM~13254037
> *essaye d'arriver le 7 frero pcq tu vas tout manquer meme si tu arrives le 8 et en plus ca sera pas facile d'envoyer quelqu'un te chercher le jour du bbq pcq on a pas mal de pression...Arrive le 7 jeune frero si tu peux... :biggrin:
> *


ne tinkiète pas pour sa il suffit de prendre un bus et c bon


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 11 2009, 08:25 PM~13253850
> *did some mounting of the seat post, seat pan, sissybar, and conti kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror test mounted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rim mount for continental kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congrat bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 12 2009, 01:01 AM~13256218
> *ne tinkiète pas pour sa il suffit de prendre un bus et c bon
> *


bennon le rimo, situ arrives le 8, on ira te chercher quand meme frero voyons...Mais ca serait plus plaisant pour toi aussi d'arriver le 7... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 12 2009, 01:00 AM~13256211
> *i know!!!je vais essayé darivé le 7
> *


yesssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

jason youre part are badas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

DAAAMMMMN :banghead: _____That's gonna hurt :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 12 2009, 09:21 AM~13257873
> *DAAAMMMMN :banghead: _____That's gonna hurt :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 12 2009, 09:23 AM~13257889
> *:0
> *


  just talking about the ''bird on a wire'' parts


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 12 2009, 09:50 AM~13258054
> * just talking about the ''bird on a wire'' parts
> *



i knowwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 12 2009, 10:26 AM~13258315
> *i knowwwwww :biggrin:
> *


The Québec Gold fork is at the end of the design process  Is someone in Mtl or in the area making 2 tone plating? just looking for the good persons for a perfect job :biggrin:


----------



## K-Rock_Lux

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel+Mar 12 2009, 10:07 AM~13257776-->
> 
> 
> 
> jason youre part are badas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx abel, i got to represent my visions and how i see it all coming together and my interpretation of a more classic NON laser cut part bike & you know we putting it down for the big bad Lux worldwide making major moves from canada to cali and all points in between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 10:21 AM~13257873
> *DAAAMMMMN :banghead: _____That's gonna hurt :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you kind sir
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Mar 12 2009, 11:51 AM~13258531
> *The Québec Gold fork is at the end of the design process   Is someone in Mtl or in the area making 2 tone plating? just looking for the good persons for a perfect job :biggrin:
> *


MM is doing gold, chrome, and black chrome plating  maybe the guys in Ontario are doing it too ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 12 2009, 10:51 AM~13258531-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Québec Gold fork is at the end of the design process   Is someone in Mtl or in the area making 2 tone plating? just looking for the good persons for a perfect job :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir but its not cheap :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-K-Rock_Lux_@Mar 12 2009, 01:11 PM~13259994
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2009, 06:47 AM~13257682
> *bennon le rimo, situ arrives le 8, on ira te chercher quand meme frero voyons...Mais ca serait plus plaisant pour toi aussi d'arriver le 7... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 13 2009, 01:16 AM~13267109
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Colonelllllllllllll Rimolooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 12 2009, 11:28 PM~13265853
> *yes sir but its not cheap :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


  I will not do it at all, just an accent! And anyway, with the quality of Mtl LUXX bikes... I can't go cheap anymore and anyway :biggrin: even if I make it slowly


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2009, 08:14 AM~13268201
> * I will not do it at all, just an accent! And anyway, with the quality of Mtl LUXX  bikes...  I can't go cheap anymore and anyway  :biggrin: even if I make it slowly
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2009, 08:14 AM~13268201
> * I will not do it at all, just an accent! And anyway, with the quality of Mtl LUXX  bikes...  I can't go cheap anymore and anyway  :biggrin: even if I make it slowly
> *



thats the way to do bro!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

wasup mofo's weekends here & i can finally move a lot more


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jason did you talk to Duranceau?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

Yeah i did :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 13 2009, 08:05 PM~13274399
> *Yeah i did  :biggrin:
> *


good stuff!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## el-rimo

- Vol aller épart de Paris, Orly le 07/08/2009 - 16:00 Arrivée à Montreal, Pierre Elliott Trudeau Intl le 07/08/2009 - 17:20 sur le vol Corsair 
i will be at your bbq brithers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 13 2009, 11:16 PM~13276000
> *- Vol aller épart de Paris, Orly le 07/08/2009 - 16:00 Arrivée à Montreal, Pierre Elliott Trudeau Intl le 07/08/2009 - 17:20 sur le vol Corsair
> i will be at your bbq brithers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



du looooooouuuuuuuuuuuuurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 13 2009, 09:18 PM~13276023
> *du looooooouuuuuuuuuuuuurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2009, 05:59 PM~13274352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

Cool cant wait to see you Rimo 
Wasup guys :thumbsup:

Jeff you have an email in your hotmail


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 14 2009, 10:43 AM~13278705
> *Cool cant wait to see you Rimo
> Wasup guys :thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff you have an email in your hotmail
> *



i train im to the quebecois accent :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 14 2009, 11:46 AM~13278729
> *i train im to the quebecois accent :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its ok ill understand him, when i was in secondary school i had french teachers that were from france so i get the accent.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc

What up FAM!!

Dave and Crew Just Left the Shop and should be headed back up MTL Way!! 

SYKED1, he got your shit bro!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 12:28 PM~13279361
> *What up FAM!!
> 
> Dave and Crew Just Left the Shop and should be headed back up MTL Way!!
> 
> SYKED1, he got your shit bro!!
> *



yeah im talking to im right now at the phone :biggrin: sorry to ave miss the trip this time :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 14 2009, 11:31 AM~13278989
> *Its ok ill understand him, when i was in secondary school i had french teachers that were from france so i get the accent.
> *



oh yes me too i understand but HE DONT UNDERSTAND US i have sent to im the vdo of dave wen he was younger and he understand nothing :0 







this is dave 30 years ago


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 14 2009, 01:33 PM~13279402
> *yeah im talking to im right now at the phone :biggrin:  sorry to ave miss the trip this time  :0
> *



Yeah he Told me Fockker!!! You should have come..he said 2 weeks mabey come back..but stay the Night and I take you to My Favourite Place again!!  :biggrin:

and that Fockker LOLOW Too..I'm Sure he gonna like it there too


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 12:48 PM~13279489
> *Yeah he Told me Fockker!!!  You should have come..he said 2 weeks mabey come back..but stay the Night and I take you to My Favourite Place again!!   :biggrin:
> 
> and that Foccker LOLO Too..I'm Sure he gonna like it there too
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i take a plane right nooooooooow :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 01:48 PM~13279489
> *Yeah he Told me Fockker!!!  You should have come..he said 2 weeks mabey come back..but stay the Night and I take you to My Favourite Place again!!   :biggrin:
> 
> and that Fockker LOLOW Too..I'm Sure he gonna like it there too
> *


? :dunno: where :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 14 2009, 01:50 PM~13279508
> *? :dunno: where  :biggrin:
> *



Abel, Martin, and Matthew Know  :biggrin: 

Matt Had a Big Smile That Night!!! :0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 14 2009, 01:49 PM~13279500
> *:0  :0  :0  i take a plane right nooooooooow :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 

I was there last night...but not the same without Fam!! That was a funny night!!! You Fockkers are Krazy!!! :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 01:52 PM~13279527
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> I was there last night...but not the same without Fam!!  That was a funny night!!!  You Fockkers are Krazy!!!  :0
> *


i think im guessing where :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 14 2009, 01:55 PM~13279538
> *i think im guessing where  :biggrin:
> *



I Think You Guess Right! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 12:52 PM~13279527
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> I was there last night...but not the same without Fam!!  That was a funny night!!!  You Fockkers are Krazy!!!  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup every-1 ! Seems there's a lot of fun here  
__________________ :biggrin: I am proud and happy to be a part of the LuxuriouS


----------



## syked1

jasy and the rub & tugs lol just jokin bro


----------



## lolow

hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

sneak a peak 



:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 14 2009, 04:57 PM~13280597
> *sneak a peak
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Shit that kinda looks like my Desk  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 03:18 PM~13280707
> *Shit that kinda looks like my Desk   :biggrin:
> *



wuhahah we should have the same desk :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 14 2009, 02:41 PM~13279789
> *jasy and the rub & tugs lol just jokin bro
> *


just wait till you come down here..you'll be the first one in teh door  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 12:28 PM~13279361
> *What up FAM!!
> 
> Dave and Crew Just Left the Shop and should be headed back up MTL Way!!
> 
> SYKED1, he got your shit bro!!
> *


 Yeah Pimpor has those parts in his car...Thanks for everything Jasy!!! It was great to talk buisiness and shoot the shit again my Punjabi brother... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 14 2009, 05:53 PM~13280869
> *Yeah Pimpor has those parts in his car...Thanks for everything Jasy!!! It was great to talk buisiness and shoot the shit again my Punjabi brother... :biggrin:
> *


*Any Time My Punjabi Ghost!!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 04:18 PM~13280707
> *Shit that kinda looks like my Desk   :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 04:55 PM~13280879
> *Any Time My Punjabi Ghost!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 05:52 PM~13280858
> *just wait till you come down here..you'll be the first one in teh door   :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 14 2009, 09:38 PM~13282054
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Fockkers!! We at the club right now!! Bubs and me!! Where youfockkers at!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:uh: at home doing the Al Bundy


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 09:16 PM~13282230
> *Fockkers!!  We at the club right now!!  Bubs and me!!  Where youfockkers at!! :biggrin:
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup fam


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Mar 15 2009, 06:08 AM~13284551-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup fam
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 11:38 AM~13285487
> *wasup :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 15 2009, 11:56 AM~13285644
> *wasup fam
> *


sup brothers!!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: heyloww


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 15 2009, 03:10 PM~13286767
> *t t t
> *



ok now im sure you only have one lettre on youre keyboard and its the T :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

So, what you guys bring back from T-O?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 15 2009, 04:21 PM~13286838
> *ok now im sure you only have one lettre on youre keyboard and its the T :biggrin:
> *


yea its stuck on T :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 15 2009, 07:09 PM~13288167
> *yea its stuck on T :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

to the top for the bike club!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 15 2009, 05:50 PM~13288441
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


n you abel let us know where are you stuk :0 :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2009, 09:25 PM~13290702
> *to the top for the bike club!!!!!!!!!
> *


x20000000000


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 16 2009, 12:54 AM~13291592
> *n you abel let us know where are you stuk  :0  :0  :0
> *



me i only have a mouse :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2009, 12:25 AM~13290702
> *to the top for the bike club!!!!!!!!!
> *


600000000000000000000 x   :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: LuxuriouS 4 LIFE !!!!! HERE 'S THE D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF SAYING GO GO TTT 2 ALL BROTHER , LuxuriouS IS A REAL WAY OF LIVING LIFE !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:    :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 7 2009, 08:13 AM~13207579
> *crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> jaime vraiment les fixation de garde bou avc les dice      sa tue !!
> i love the fender bracket with the dice :biggrin:
> *


BIG THX FRÉRO AND MORE 2 COME !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :yes: :yes: uffin: :nicoderm: !!!!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 16 2009, 03:22 PM~13295674
> *
> *


:thumbsup:  :wave: :thumbsup: !!! !AND 2 ALL THE FAM FROM D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 16 2009, 03:20 PM~13296204
> *:thumbsup:    :wave:  :thumbsup:  !!! !AND 2 ALL THE FAM  FROM  D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF  !!!
> *



sup jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 16 2009, 05:43 PM~13296806
> *sup jeff
> *


I'LL SHOW YOU SOON !!!!!!! D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup:  !!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 16 2009, 03:31 PM~13297214
> *I'LL  SHOW YOU  SOON  !!!!!!!  D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF  :thumbsup:   !!!!
> *



jeff your bike is fucking nice.........
way to represent hard 2009 good job jeff


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 16 2009, 05:31 PM~13297214
> *I'LL  SHOW YOU  SOON  !!!!!!!  D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF  :thumbsup:   !!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Mar 16 2009, 07:36 PM~13297689
> *jeff your bike is fucking nice.........
> way to represent hard 2009 good job jeff
> *


x2


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 16 2009, 11:41 AM~13295338
> *BIG THX  FRÉRO  AND  MORE  2  COME  !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  D-ICEY  JEFFY JEFF  !!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      :yes:  :yes:  uffin:  :nicoderm: !!!!!!!
> *


show ittttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Mar 16 2009, 04:36 PM~13297689
> *jeff your bike is fucking nice.........
> way to represent hard 2009 good job jeff
> *


thats right!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Mar 16 2009, 06:36 PM~13297689
> *jeff your bike is fucking nice.........
> way to represent hard 2009 good job jeff
> *


Yes really  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  In the real way


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   uffin: :nicoderm: D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!!! BIG THX 2 THE FAM !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 17 2009, 01:48 AM~13301698
> *show ittttttttttttt  :biggrin:
> *


SOON !!! SOON !! YOU WILL SEE FRÉRO THE WORK IS STILL GOING ON !!!!!!! LuxuriouS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :wave: D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 17 2009, 09:29 AM~13302973
> *:wave:
> *


HEY BRO LATER TO DAY I'LL SHOW YOU MY NEW STREET RIDE THAT I MADE WHIT THE BIG-J WORKING AS TEAM GIVE DAMMMMM GOOD RESULT THAS WHY I SAY GO WHIT THE JEFFY JA TEAM ALL THE WAY !!!! :thumbsup:   :thumbsup: D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 17 2009, 12:51 PM~13304327
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


WASUP LOLOW :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

sup fukers  got mad shit for sale before i move at the end of april... all prices negotiable and OBO

Vision Snowboard used about 1.5 seasons - absolutly no scratches and still has flex & camber $80 155 Cm

Brand new Nitro SNowboard boots never seen outside $150 size 10.5

Like new wore 1 or 2 times designer "Five Four" brand Camo Jacket Large $60

Helly Hansen Snow jacket "Perfect Balance" good for wetter weather has taped seams etc, etc insulated i wore it maybe 1.5 winters too small for me and its a Large $175

Columbia Snow pants i wore like 2 times Still brand new size XL $75

Nike Dunk SB low "High Hair" limited edition $ 60 cant verify if real or copies

Epson Stylus CX1500 - 3 in 1 printer, copier, scanner - $15

Birdhouse/Fury/Hawk complete Skateboard direct from Tony Hawk no BS for real i won it in a contest - has small chip on nose, but all is in new condition trucks only had 2 grinds on them & i only used it for like 3 or 4 days of a 2 week vacation in BC - $80 

And for the homies... prices below are below my new Craigslist ads prices

I am also selling my whole DJ/PA/live show setup with NO amplifiers - so all electronics & subs/tweeters but amps - DJ mixer, table mixer, electronic crossover - 

DJ mixer - DJX700 Behringer - 4 channel + Mic with Effects and cuts on all 3 bands(highs,mids,lows) $ 175

Table Mixer - MX602A Behringer - 6 channel - 2 stereo & 2 mono i think plus effects loops and tape outs $ 75

Electronic Crossover - Super X-Pro CX2310 Behringer - 2 way stereo & 3 way mono + subwqoofer out $ 75

All behringer with these subs & high compression horns & Drivers (tweeters)...

Vintage Subwoofers Gauss 4580 in bass bins live show/PA/Club - $600
see craiglist Montreal ad for info

&

Vintage working all original pair Altec 511B horns & 808-8A drivers - $600
see craiglist Montreal ad for info

& another set of Vintage non-working all original pair Altec 511B horns & 808-8A drivers - Same as above but Drivers need a $45 diaphragm each - pair for $400


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 17 2009, 12:37 PM~13305302
> *sup fukers  got mad shit for sale before i move at the end of april... all prices negotiable and OBO
> 
> Vision Snowboard used about 1.5 seasons - absolutly no scratches and still has flex & camber $80 155 Cm
> 
> Brand new Nitro SNowboard boots never seen outside $150 size 10.5
> 
> Like new wore 1 or 2 times designer "Five Four" brand Camo Jacket Large $60
> 
> Helly Hansen Snow jacket "Perfect Balance" good for wetter weather has taped seams etc, etc insulated i wore it maybe 1.5 winters too small for me and its a Large $175
> 
> Columbia Snow pants i wore like 2 times Still brand new size XL $75
> 
> Nike Dunk SB low "High Hair" limited edition $ 60 cant verify if real or copies
> 
> Epson Stylus CX1500 - 3 in 1 printer, copier, scanner - $15
> 
> Birdhouse/Fury/Hawk complete Skateboard direct from Tony Hawk no BS for real i won it in a contest - has small chip on nose, but all is in new condition trucks only had 2 grinds on them & i only used it for like 3 or 4 days of a 2 week vacation in BC - $80
> 
> And for the homies... prices below are below my new Craigslist ads prices
> 
> I am also selling my whole DJ/PA/live show setup with NO amplifiers - so all electronics & subs/tweeters but amps - DJ mixer, table mixer, electronic crossover -
> 
> DJ mixer - DJX700 Behringer - 4 channel + Mic with Effects and cuts on all 3 bands(highs,mids,lows) $ 175
> 
> Table Mixer - MX602A Behringer - 6 channel - 2 stereo & 2 mono i think plus effects loops and tape outs $ 75
> 
> Electronic Crossover - Super X-Pro CX2310 Behringer - 2 way stereo & 3 way mono + subwqoofer out $ 75
> 
> All behringer with these subs & high compression horns & Drivers (tweeters)...
> 
> Vintage Subwoofers Gauss 4580 in bass bins live show/PA/Club - $600
> see craiglist Montreal ad for info
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage working all original pair Altec 511B horns & 808-8A drivers - $600
> see craiglist Montreal ad for info
> 
> & another set of Vintage non-working all original pair Altec 511B horns & 808-8A drivers - Same as above but Drivers need a $45 diaphragm each - pair for $400
> *


let me see that skate board bro


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 17 2009, 07:17 PM~13307824
> *let me see that skate board bro
> *


pix sent :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 17 2009, 01:37 PM~13305302
> *sup fukers  got mad shit for sale before i move at the end of april... all prices negotiable and OBO
> 
> Vision Snowboard used about 1.5 seasons - absolutly no scratches and still has flex & camber $80 155 Cm
> 
> Brand new Nitro SNowboard boots never seen outside $150 size 10.5
> 
> Like new wore 1 or 2 times designer "Five Four" brand Camo Jacket Large $60
> 
> Helly Hansen Snow jacket "Perfect Balance" good for wetter weather has taped seams etc, etc insulated i wore it maybe 1.5 winters too small for me and its a Large $175
> 
> Columbia Snow pants i wore like 2 times Still brand new size XL $75
> 
> Nike Dunk SB low "High Hair" limited edition $ 60 cant verify if real or copies
> 
> Epson Stylus CX1500 - 3 in 1 printer, copier, scanner - $15
> 
> Birdhouse/Fury/Hawk complete Skateboard direct from Tony Hawk no BS for real i won it in a contest - has small chip on nose, but all is in new condition trucks only had 2 grinds on them & i only used it for like 3 or 4 days of a 2 week vacation in BC - $80
> 
> And for the homies... prices below are below my new Craigslist ads prices
> 
> I am also selling my whole DJ/PA/live show setup with NO amplifiers - so all electronics & subs/tweeters but amps - DJ mixer, table mixer, electronic crossover -
> 
> DJ mixer - DJX700 Behringer - 4 channel + Mic with Effects and cuts on all 3 bands(highs,mids,lows) $ 175
> 
> Table Mixer - MX602A Behringer - 6 channel - 2 stereo & 2 mono i think plus effects loops and tape outs $ 75
> 
> Electronic Crossover - Super X-Pro CX2310 Behringer - 2 way stereo & 3 way mono + subwqoofer out $ 75
> 
> All behringer with these subs & high compression horns & Drivers (tweeters)...
> 
> Vintage Subwoofers Gauss 4580 in bass bins live show/PA/Club - $600
> see craiglist Montreal ad for info
> 
> &
> 
> Vintage working all original pair Altec 511B horns & 808-8A drivers - $600
> see craiglist Montreal ad for info
> 
> & another set of Vintage non-working all original pair Altec 511B horns & 808-8A drivers - Same as above but Drivers need a $45 diaphragm each - pair for $400
> *


 damn that's a shit load of stuff for sale!!!:0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Mar 16 2009, 07:36 PM~13297689
> *jeff your bike is fucking nice.........
> way to represent hard 2009 good job jeff
> *


THX MART MAIS TU ME DOIT 50 $$ pour le stering !!!! JEFFY JEFF !!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 17 2009, 09:17 PM~13308868
> *damn that's a shit load of stuff for sale!!!:0  :biggrin:
> *


yup its Spring cleanup bro getting rid of shit collecting dust so i dont have to move it if we get to move for May 1st like we are supposed to


----------



## D-ice69

OK MON MARTIN TU ES BIEN COOL BRO MAIS J'AI PANSER ET PUIS J'AI VRAIMENT BESOIN PLUS DE $$ QUE D'UN STERING SA FAIT QUE C'EST 50 $ QUE TU ME DEVRAS BON SI C'EST COOL AVEC TOI TOUT EST BEIN COOL POUR MOI !! D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2009, 09:15 AM~13303998
> *SOON !!! SOON !!  YOU WILL  SEE  FRÉRO THE WORK  IS STILL GOING  ON !!!!!!!  LuxuriouS  4  EVER  BROTHER  !!!!!!!        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      :wave:  D-ICEY JEFFY  JEFF  !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 17 2009, 06:17 PM~13308868
> *damn that's a shit load of stuff for sale!!!:0  :biggrin:
> *


x2
il devrait ouvrir un shop comme le tien frero :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaasuuuuuuuuuuuup fam :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 18 2009, 01:51 AM~13312407
> *wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaasuuuuuuuuuuuup fam  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


rein de neuf fréro JE TRAVAILLE SUR MON STREET BIKE ET PIS SUR LE D-ICE A 96% DE MON TEMPS PIS TOI !!!!!!   :thumbsup: D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2009, 11:00 PM~13312523
> *rein de neuf  fréro  JE TRAVAILLE SUR MON STREET  BIKE  ET PIS  SUR LE D-ICE A 96% DE MON TEMPS PIS TOI !!!!!!     :thumbsup:  D-ICEY  JEFFY JEFF
> *


la meme chose avec en plus mon job :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:     :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: AND THAS ALL FOLKS !!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2009, 11:27 AM~13304112
> *HEY  BRO LATER  TO  DAY  I'LL  SHOW  YOU MY  NEW STREET  RIDE THAT I MADE  WHIT  THE  BIG-J  WORKING  AS TEAM  GIVE DAMMMMM  GOOD  RESULT  THAS WHY  I SAY  GO WHIT THE  JEFFY  JA  TEAM ALL  THE  WAY  !!!! :thumbsup:      :thumbsup:  D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF  !!!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 18 2009, 12:50 AM~13312395
> *x2
> il devrait ouvrir un shop comme le tien frero  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 18 2009, 12:51 AM~13312407
> *wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaasuuuuuuuuuuuup fam  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Rimolooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2009, 11:27 AM~13304112
> *HEY  BRO LATER  TO  DAY  I'LL  SHOW  YOU MY  NEW STREET  RIDE THAT I MADE  WHIT  THE  BIG-J  WORKING  AS TEAM  GIVE DAMMMMM  GOOD  RESULT  THAS WHY  I SAY  GO WHIT THE  JEFFY  JA  TEAM ALL  THE  WAY  !!!! :thumbsup:      :thumbsup:  D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF  !!!!!
> *


D-Iceyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jeff!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 18 2009, 12:47 PM~13314892
> *:0
> *


    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 18 2009, 02:21 PM~13315718
> *wasup :wave:
> *


HEY ! HELLO LOLOW !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

hello hello pix of that street 26 comin soon


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 18 2009, 02:09 PM~13316106
> *      :thumbsup:
> *



sup jeffy jeff


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2009, 02:59 PM~13316499
> *hello hello pix of that street 26 comin soon
> *


----------



## syked1

sup bro? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

pix, tank is 2/3 done just missing the under piece to close it in, and the top of the seat post cap is in with its new crossbar. Oh and yes its a schwinn


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2009, 03:05 PM~13316551
> *pix, tank is 2/3 done just missing the under piece to close it in, and the top of the  seat post cap is in with its new crossbar. Oh and yes its a schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



really niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice jayson!!!!


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2009, 03:05 PM~13316551
> *pix, tank is 2/3 done just missing the under piece to close it in, and the top of the  seat post cap is in with its new crossbar. Oh and yes its a schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's looking awsome Jason!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2009, 04:05 PM~13316551
> *pix, tank is 2/3 done just missing the under piece to close it in, and the top of the  seat post cap is in with its new crossbar. Oh and yes its a schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking Real Good Jay!! Keep up teh Good work!! I know It's gonna be Badass..you guys are so Creative up there in MTL!!


----------



## syked1

thx bro but this is jeffs 26" daily & he did the designing and shit


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2009, 07:36 PM~13318930
> *thx bro but this is jeffs 26" daily & he did the designing and shit
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow




----------



## 817Lowrider

ROCK MACHINE


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13318527
> *Looking Real Good Jay!!  Keep up teh Good work!! I know It's gonna be Badass..you guys are so Creative up there in MTL!!
> *


x20000


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2009, 08:36 PM~13318930
> *thx bro but this is jeffs 26" daily & he did the designing and shit
> *


YES BUT YOU DIDE THING YOU TO AND YOU HAVE THE RITE TO HAVE SOME OF THE SAYING !! COSE YOU DIDE ALOTE FOR ME AND I DONT FORGET IT !!! AGAIN BIG BRO THX YOUR FREIND D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !! :thumbsup:  I DIDE MY PART IN THIS BUT YOU DIDE REALY HELP ME. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

I FORGOT TO SAY BRO TRUST ME ONE DAY I'LL DO AS MUTSH FOR YOU AS YOU DIDE TO HELP ME MAKING MY CREATION COMING REAL !! AND I HOPE TO HELP YOU BACK ONE DAY JUST LIKE YOU DIDE !! !BIG THX YOUR BRO JEFF :thumbsup:  !!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 18 2009, 08:58 PM~13319111
> *:0
> *


SO ABEL BRO YOU LIKE IT ?? NOT TO BAD HEY !! AND IT'S JUST THE START  :biggrin: :thumbsup: JEFFY JEFF !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

: :angel: :wave: GOOD MORNING FAM !! SEE YOU GUYS LATER IT'S TIME TO GO 2 DODO TIME SEE YOU !! JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup:!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

your street bike looks very good Jeffy Jeff!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 19 2009, 03:06 AM~13323304
> *SO ABEL BRO YOU LIKE IT ?? NOT TO BAD HEY !! AND IT'S JUST THE START   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  JEFFY  JEFF  !!!!
> *



yup i really like it bro


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2009, 02:05 PM~13316551
> *pix, tank is 2/3 done just missing the under piece to close it in, and the top of the  seat post cap is in with its new crossbar. Oh and yes its a schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a trek bmx sprocket :uh: 

anyway its a nice frame bro!


----------



## abel

:uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 19 2009, 09:08 AM~13323840
> *yup i really like it bro
> *


THX :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 19 2009, 09:19 AM~13323871
> *thats a trek bmx sprocket  :uh:
> 
> anyway its a nice frame bro!
> *


SO ? IF IT WORK !!! THEN IT'S COOL .:biggrin: :thumbsup: JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 19 2009, 01:42 PM~13325757
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


HELLO LOLOW :thumbsup: :wave: FROM THE JEFFY JEFF !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

whats goin on guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 19 2009, 05:10 PM~13327762
> *whats goin on guys
> *


 :biggrin:    :thumbsup: !!!! TTT BRO !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2009, 08:17 AM~13323710
> *your street bike looks very good Jeffy Jeff!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THX DAVE I TRY TO DO MY BEST WHIT THE HELP OF MY BIG BRO OF TEAM JEFFY JA !! :biggrin: :thumbsup: LIKE I SAID WHEN YOU WORK AS FAMELY TEAM THERE ARE NO STOP TO WHAT YOU CAN DO !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: LuxuriouS 4 EVER D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF  :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 19 2009, 05:25 PM~13328450
> *THX DAVE I TRY TO DO MY BEST WHIT THE HELP OF MY BIG BRO OF TEAM JEFFY JA !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: LIKE I SAID WHEN YOU WORK AS FAMELY TEAM THERE ARE NO STOP TO WHAT YOU CAN DO !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: LuxuriouS 4 EVER  D-ICEY JEFFY  JEFF      :thumbsup: !!!!!
> *


You and Jason are doing a really good job on all bikes Jeff!!! Keep up the good work brothers!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2009, 10:28 PM~13331097
> *You and Jason are doing a really good job on all bikes Jeff!!! Keep up the good work brothers!!!
> *


YES THAT'S THE WORD (BROTHERS) AND THX AGAIN DAVE !!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 19 2009, 06:19 AM~13323871
> *thats a trek bmx sprocket  :uh:
> 
> anyway its a nice frame bro!
> *


sup magic ???? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HELLO RIMOOOOOO :biggrin:  :thumbsup: JEFFY JEFF :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 20 2009, 02:30 AM~13334208
> *t t t :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: HÉ HO LOLOW :wave: LOL  :thumbsup: IT'S ALL COOOOll !!!!! :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: !!!! D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!


----------



## D-ice69

!!!! SUP GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 19 2009, 01:32 PM~13326796
> *SO ?  IF IT WORK !!! THEN IT'S COOL .:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  JEFFY JEFF  :thumbsup: !!!!
> *



Its allright bro. dont take it personal bro was not a negative critic!

nice frame bro


----------



## abel

morning guyz!


----------



## syked1

mornin homies :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Made a nice score his morning - got a bunch of old bike shit real cheap all this shit for 25$ - Flyte speedo, Flyte Rear Taillight, 3 small tool kits, a bag of axle nuts, 3 different colour grips, 4 bearings for a 1 pc crank


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## abel

the speedometer is really niiiiiice


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2009, 01:05 PM~13316551
> *pix, tank is 2/3 done just missing the under piece to close it in, and the top of the  seat post cap is in with its new crossbar. Oh and yes its a schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2009, 01:50 PM~13337009
> *
> *


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 20 2009, 12:33 PM~13336257
> *the speedometer is really niiiiiice
> *


X2...


----------



## lolow

hello :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:    :thumbsup: :wave: !!!! JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup: :wave: SUP FAM !!!!!!!


----------



## abel

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup fam


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2009, 09:37 AM~13344562
> *sup fam
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 20 2009, 12:35 AM~13333677
> *YES THAT'S THE WORD (BROTHERS) AND THX AGAIN DAVE !!!     :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2009, 10:51 AM~13335947
> *Made a nice score his morning - got a bunch of old bike shit real cheap all this shit for 25$ - Flyte speedo, Flyte Rear Taillight, 3 small tool kits, a bag of axle nuts, 3 different colour grips, 4 bearings for a 1 pc crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a great deal indeed brother!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2009, 11:30 AM~13344839
> *sup Jason...
> *


not much, but could be better, i had a buyer for all my speaker gear last night we negotiated a price and all & then today the guy called to flake out cause he spoke with his wife, pussy whiped bitch.

So for sale again are:
Vintage from the 1970's 2x boxes with 1x each 15" CETEC Gauss Pro audio Subs in bass bins (24"x24"x48" high) - fully carpeted & Aluminum Edging - Same as JBL Pro - 400 Watts RMS - 8 OHMS
I have them listed at $500 for the pair

Fully working 2x Altec Pro Audio Horns(511B) & Drivers (808-8A)(tweeters) in wooden boxes, Passsive crossover in boxes & 1/4" input jacks - about 60 Watts Peak or 35 watts RMS but so efficient its like having 200 Watt tweeters
I have them listed at $500 for the pair

Another full set of Altec Horns & drivers that need a user replacable Diaphragm(which is the voice coil) available on ebay and other sellers for about $45 to make them brand new again
I have them listed at $350 for the pair

So if someone wants a DJ/PA/Live band set-up heres your chance to have a booming system thats big enought to hold a show outside for a few 1000's of people

Ill give anyone interested a really good deal, right now im askign about $1350 for it all on craigslist, but if someone is for real & down ill give you a BIG BIG discount

come take them all for $1000 and ill give you a table mixer(behringer MX602A), and an electronic crossover(Behringer CX-2310), the manuals in PDF file including the Diaphragm install chart & ill tell you where to buy them from a reputable company.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 20 2009, 09:18 AM~13334909
> *Its allright bro. dont take it personal bro was not a negative critic!
> 
> nice frame bro
> *


THX IT'S WAS NOT TAKE IT AS PERSONAL OR AS A NEGATIVE CRITIC JUST LIKE MY REPLY WAS NOT POINTED AT YOU FOR SAYING IT !! COME ON RELAX LOL WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME FAM THE LUXURIOUS FAM !!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GET BACK WHIT ME ANY TIME YOU LIKE TO YOUR BRO JEFFY JEFF !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2009, 11:31 AM~13344844
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: !!!! JEFFYYYYYY JEFF !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2009, 10:43 AM~13344912
> *not much, but could be better, i had a buyer for all my speaker gear last night we negotiated a price and all & then today the guy called to flake out cause he spoke with his wife, pussy whiped bitch.
> 
> So for sale again are:
> Vintage from the 1970's 2x boxes with 1x each 15" CETEC Gauss Pro audio Subs in bass bins (24"x24"x48" high) - fully carpeted & Aluminum Edging - Same as JBL Pro - 400 Watts RMS - 8 OHMS
> I have them listed at $500 for the pair
> 
> Fully working 2x Altec Pro Audio Horns(511B) & Drivers (808-8A)(tweeters) in wooden boxes, Passsive crossover in boxes & 1/4" input jacks - about 60 Watts Peak or 35 watts RMS but so efficient its like having 200 Watt tweeters
> I have them listed at $500 for the pair
> 
> Another full set of Altec Horns & drivers that need a user replacable Diaphragm(which is the voice coil) available on ebay and other sellers for about $45 to make them brand new again
> I have them listed at $350 for the pair
> 
> So if someone wants a DJ/PA/Live band set-up heres your chance to have a booming system thats big enought to hold a show outside for a few 1000's of people
> 
> Ill give anyone interested a really good deal, right now im askign about $1350 for it all on craigslist, but if someone is for real & down ill give you a BIG BIG discount
> 
> come take them all for $1000 and ill give you a table mixer(behringer MX602A), and an electronic crossover(Behringer CX-2310), the manuals in PDF file including the Diaphragm install chart & ill tell you where to buy them from a reputable company.
> *


classic shit right there... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 21 2009, 02:56 PM~13346512
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!! JEFFYYYYYY  JEFF !!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


sup Jeffy Jeff... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2009, 04:03 PM~13346546
> *sup Jeffy Jeff... :biggrin:
> *


TODAY IT'S BREACK TIME TOMOROW WE JASON AND ME WILL GIVE THE A BIG SHUT TO MY NEW DAILY RIDE FOR THIS SUMER IT'S VERY CLOSE TO BE FINISH !! THAT'S WHAT HAPEND WHIT TEAM WORK !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: WE'LL TRY TO SEND NEW PIC !!! :wave: JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup: !!!! SUP LOLOW  :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: sup jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2009, 10:37 AM~13344562
> *sup fam
> *


HEY BRO THE BIKE NAME I WAS LOOKING FOR LAST NIGHT WAS (MASTER MIND )  :thumbsup: HO BOY THIS BIKE IS REAL TTT STUFF !!!!!! JEFFY  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

cool, well im about to leave in a few mintues, have a good night, talk to you in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2009, 04:25 PM~13346669
> *:biggrin: sup jeffy
> *


LIKE I JUST SAID DAMMMMM TAKE A LOOK AT THIS BIKE IT'S REALY SOMETHING !!! GOD DAMMMM THAT MASTER MIND REALY IS MORE THEN TTT !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: !!! JEFFY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 21 2009, 03:15 PM~13346611
> *TODAY IT'S BREACK TIME TOMOROW  WE  JASON AND  ME WILL GIVE THE  A BIG SHUT TO MY NEW DAILY RIDE FOR THIS SUMER IT'S VERY CLOSE TO BE FINISH !! THAT'S WHAT HAPEND WHIT TEAM WORK !!!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  WE'LL TRY TO SEND NEW PIC !!! :wave:  JEFFY  JEFF  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Mar 21 2009, 02:53 PM~13346491-->
> 
> 
> 
> THX IT'S WAS NOT TAKE IT AS  PERSONAL  OR AS A  NEGATIVE CRITIC  JUST LIKE MY REPLY WAS NOT  POINTED  AT YOU FOR SAYING IT !! COME ON RELAX  LOL  WE ARE ALL  IN THE SAME FAM THE LUXURIOUS  FAM !!!!  :biggrin:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GET  BACK  WHIT ME ANY TIME YOU LIKE TO YOUR BRO JEFFY JEFF  !!!!!   :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2009, 03:01 PM~13346541
> *classic shit right there... :uh:
> *



that will never happen to you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: SUP GUYS !!!!!   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup gibble #2


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2009, 12:44 PM~13352994
> *sup gibble #2
> *


whats gibble? :dunno:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 22 2009, 02:02 PM~13353111
> *whats gibble? :dunno:
> *


like injured or handicapped


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

hahaha lolow is a Gibble... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Davey dave :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2009, 06:13 PM~13355164
> *Davey dave  :biggrin:
> *


sup Jason...Any new cool pics of some progress work? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

there will be when i get back from downstairs with jeff :0  :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2009, 05:59 PM~13355077
> *like injured or handicapped
> *



oh ok yes he is...... but he was before hes accident too :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13355292
> * there will be when i get back from downstairs with jeff  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 22 2009, 07:12 PM~13355156
> *hahaha lolow is a Gibble... :biggrin:
> *


FTP :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Jeff's 26"


















My 26"


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jason you never stop!!!! :0


----------



## syked1

and yet theres more 

2 days go we finished the tank & today we did the behind the seat post cap on jeffs as well we added the perminant birdcage seat post and started to grind.

today i added the second birdcage to the seat post tube of my 26" & welded the hooks for my conti kit's rim mount


----------



## lolow

man you guys are in `` the bird cage`` faze :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

by the way the frames looks good  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 22 2009, 11:36 PM~13357333
> *man you guys are in `` the bird cage`` faze :biggrin:
> *


I had them laying around & where cheap when i bought them so we put them to good use :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

a dozen more pix for viewing pleasure
hooks for conti kit not finished yet till have more to add


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: Very nice Work Homie...


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey Jay are you gonna ride that bike?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2009, 09:23 PM~13357196
> *Jeff's 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats some 20'' wheels right?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2009, 10:23 PM~13357196
> *Jeff's 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2009, 11:08 PM~13357744
> *a dozen more pix for viewing pleasure
> hooks for conti kit not finished yet till have more to add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 23 2009, 09:16 AM~13360216
> *:thumbsup: Very nice Work Homie...
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 23 2009, 09:20 AM~13360229
> *thats some 20'' wheels right?
> *


WELL YES DIDE YOU KNOW THAT ALL BY YOUR SELF LOL :biggrin:! SO HO WHERE ARE THE PIC OF YOUR BIKE NOTHING PERRSONLE OR BAD CRITIC MAN !!!! :biggrin: :rofl: JEFFY JEFF :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: SUP FAM :wave: JEFFY JEFF :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2009, 11:30 AM~13361832
> *WELL YES DIDE YOU KNOW THAT ALL  BY YOUR SELF LOL :biggrin:! SO HO WHERE  ARE THE PIC OF YOUR  BIKE  NOTHING PERRSONLE  OR  BAD  CRITIC MAN !!!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:  JEFFY  JEFF  :thumbsup: !!!
> *



heres your pics funny guy



































and by the way jeff... calme toi un peu... c'est une photo jeff,.,, les roues auraient bien pu etre des 24" .... tu n'as pas besoin de m'envoyer des PM ... 

on est sur l'internet dude... arrete de tout prendre personelle.
regarde un peu partout sur le forum... on s'ecoeure beaucoup entre nous,..,, c'est amical dude.

donc si tu ne veuxs pas que je pose de ''stupid question'' bah regarde pas mes post...


et j'ai rien a te prouver de se que je fais apar des filles comme tu dis  

have a nice day Jeffy JEFF    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 23 2009, 02:02 PM~13362143
> *heres your pics funny guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by the way jeff... calme toi un peu... c'est une photo jeff,.,, les roues auraient bien pu etre des 24" .... tu n'as pas besoin de m'envoyer des PM ...
> 
> on est sur l'internet dude... arrete de tout prendre personelle.
> regarde un peu partout sur le forum... on s'ecoeure beaucoup entre nous,..,, c'est amical dude.
> 
> donc si tu ne veuxs pas que je pose de ''stupid question'' bah regarde pas mes post...
> et j'ai rien a te prouver de se que je fais apar des filles comme tu dis
> 
> have a nice day Jeffy JEFF        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S COOL BRO !! IT LOOK TO ME MORE LIKE YOU CANT TAKE JOKE BRO ,IF YOU CAN JOKE ON SOME ONE THE SAME GO IN THE ODER WAY , AND I KNOW YOU HAVE NOTHIG TO PROVE TO ME OR ANY ONE . JE CROIS QUE TU PREND SA PLUS PERSONELLE QUE MOI .....COMME TU LE DIT ON FAIT DES JOKE ENTRE NOUS,SI JE TENVOIS PM UN C'EST EXATEMENT PAR CE QUE L'ON ES SURE L'INTERNET PIS IL Y A DES CHOSE QUI DOIVE PAS ETRE LUS PAR TOUS LE MONDE COMME L'AFAIRE DES FILLE SA C'EST DANS MON PM AS A JOKE SO CALME TOI BRO PIS SI JE VEUX VOIR DES PIC C'EST PAS POUR PROUVER QUOI QUE SA SOIT C'EST POUR VOIR OU TU EN ES THAT IT ! SO IT'S ALL FINE NOW ? PERSONELLEMENT J'AI TOUJOUR AIMER TON TRAVAILLE PIS JE TE L'AI MÈME DÉJAS DIT !! NICE PIC PIS RESTON AMICAL HEIN C'EST SA ETRE LUXURIOUS BROTHERS HAVE A NICE DAY...  :thumbsup: JEFFY JEFF


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Mar 23 2009, 09:16 AM~13360216-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Very nice Work Homie...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:18 AM~13360226
> *hey Jay are you gonna ride that bike?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir  I sure am
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PurpleLicious_@Mar 23 2009, 09:20 AM~13360229
> *thats some 20'' wheels right?
> *


Yup


----------



## D-ice69

HEY JASSON ! HOW ARE YOU ?


----------



## syked1

da 1 and only jeffy jeff, im doin good man & you? Yo Daryl wants to come get the spinners tomorrow so he can start on them and he is also going to come check my seat & mirrors for a quote. so bring em down


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2009, 04:25 PM~13363557
> *da 1 and only jeffy jeff, im doin good man & you? Yo Daryl wants to come get the spinners tomorrow so he can start on them and he is also going to come check my seat & mirrors for a quote. so bring em down
> *


YUPPY DO BRO !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Guys please do not take anything personal on the internet and that goes for everybody on here...We are allin the same club and I see a lot of progress from all of us and that makes me very proud tobe in the same club that you guys are...Now internet is a good thing to show what we are doing and yes sometimes we talk shit to each other to get a spark going or keepmotivated but nothing is serious solet's not take anything to heart on here brother and that goes for all of us!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 23 2009, 01:02 PM~13362143
> *heres your pics funny guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by the way jeff... calme toi un peu... c'est une photo jeff,.,, les roues auraient bien pu etre des 24" .... tu n'as pas besoin de m'envoyer des PM ...
> 
> on est sur l'internet dude... arrete de tout prendre personelle.
> regarde un peu partout sur le forum... on s'ecoeure beaucoup entre nous,..,, c'est amical dude.
> 
> donc si tu ne veuxs pas que je pose de ''stupid question'' bah regarde pas mes post...
> et j'ai rien a te prouver de se que je fais apar des filles comme tu dis
> 
> have a nice day Jeffy JEFF        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2009, 02:11 PM~13362878
> *IT'S COOL BRO !!  IT LOOK TO ME MORE  LIKE  YOU CANT  TAKE  JOKE BRO ,IF YOU CAN JOKE ON SOME  ONE  THE SAME GO IN  THE  ODER  WAY ,  AND  I KNOW  YOU  HAVE NOTHIG TO PROVE TO ME OR ANY ONE . JE CROIS QUE TU  PREND SA PLUS PERSONELLE  QUE MOI .....COMME TU LE DIT ON FAIT  DES JOKE ENTRE NOUS,SI JE TENVOIS PM UN  C'EST EXATEMENT  PAR CE QUE L'ON ES SURE L'INTERNET PIS IL Y A DES CHOSE QUI DOIVE PAS ETRE LUS PAR TOUS LE MONDE COMME  L'AFAIRE  DES FILLE SA C'EST DANS  MON  PM AS A JOKE SO CALME TOI BRO  PIS SI JE VEUX  VOIR DES PIC  C'EST PAS  POUR  PROUVER QUOI QUE SA SOIT C'EST POUR VOIR OU TU EN ES THAT IT ! SO IT'S ALL  FINE  NOW ? PERSONELLEMENT  J'AI TOUJOUR AIMER  TON TRAVAILLE PIS JE TE L'AI MÈME DÉJAS DIT !!  NICE PIC PIS RESTON AMICAL  HEIN C'EST  SA ETRE LUXURIOUS  BROTHERS  HAVE A NICE DAY...   :thumbsup:  JEFFY JEFF
> *


Vous faites tous les deux du beau travail les gars et on va briller en équipe cet été...Lachez pas et si vous faites des farces entre vous, faut pas rien prendre trop au sérieux ou personel...Merde allez voir dans le topic LuxuriouS dans la section des voitures et sa joue pas mal dur entre membre mais c'est seulement pour se motiver...Utilisez ca pour vous motiver pis on va tout détruire ensemble!!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Looks like Simon, Jeff, Jason and Steven are gonna bring this bike club on a whole other level with those bad ass bikes!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT FOR LUXURIOUS BROTHERHOOD !!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 23 2009, 07:10 PM~13365387
> *Vous faites tous les deux du beau travail les gars et on va briller en équipe cet été...Lachez pas et si vous faites des farces entre vous, faut pas rien prendre trop au sérieux ou personel...Merde allez voir dans le topic LuxuriouS dans la section des voitures et sa joue pas mal dur entre membre mais c'est seulement pour se motiver...Utilisez ca pour vous motiver pis on va tout détruire ensemble!!!!!   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HO YES MON DAVE !!!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LE MOT MAGIQUE ES ENSEMBLE !!


----------



## abel

au pire j'vous plante toute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 23 2009, 09:42 AM~13360309
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:   :thumbsup: HEY BRO WHAT'S UP !!!!! JEFFY JEFF   :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2009, 07:35 PM~13366250
> *:wave:  :wave:      :thumbsup:  HEY BRO  WHAT'S UP !!!!! JEFFY JEFF        :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HO YESS !!!!  :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2009, 06:19 PM~13365472
> *HO YES MON DAVE !!!!! :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LE MOT MAGIQUE ES ENSEMBLE !!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 23 2009, 09:11 PM~13366640
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


work !work ! but it's coming all on real good BRO ! a bit here on the show room a bit on the street ride it all make me fell so good so that's the news from D- ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 23 2009, 05:32 PM~13366216
> *au pire j'vous plante toute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



la seul chose que tu va planter cest des fines herbes dans ton jardins 

petit gentils lopette


----------



## D-ice69

well to all bro good day for me it'S     DODO TIME !!! :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: wASSup guys! :wave: À ce que je peux voir, j'ai manqué quelques posts! :0 
En 2k d'la fuckN belle djob de votre part les boyz! Même vos street bikes arrivent déjà à un autre niveau, I think it's called TheTop??! 
L'originalité est vraiment partout  , autant dans le design de vos pièces que leur composition, 2K c'est quelque chose qui m'impressionne!! :worship:

Jeff ton bike on en parle pas, mais on en parlera!!! Avec le suspense que tu nous réserve, on ne peut qu'imaginer! 

JayzN ton amalgame de bircages est juste inouïe! Fuck man fallait y penser parce que la complexité est de la partie!  

Steven ton travail est vraiment tight! c'est fameuses roues vont faire tourner des :rofl: et des :around: ! Avec ton thème c'est clair qu'on va avoir droit à quelque chose de gRAYt  

Sans parler du coming out de Simon  

Bref, vous êtes les meilleurs!!! Keep dat good work et on se voit le 28 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Mar 24 2009, 01:59 AM~13370526
> *la seul chose que tu va planter cest des fines herbes dans ton jardins
> 
> petit gentils lopette
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup thx twan you know how we do in the BIG LUX family ttt worldwide


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 24 2009, 10:21 AM~13372479
> *:biggrin:  wASSup guys! :wave: À ce que je peux voir, j'ai manqué quelques posts!  :0
> En 2k d'la fuckN belle djob de votre part les boyz! Même vos street bikes arrivent déjà à un autre niveau, I think it's called TheTop??!
> L'originalité est vraiment partout  , autant dans le design de vos pièces que leur composition, 2K c'est quelque chose qui m'impressionne!! :worship:
> 
> Jeff ton bike on en parle pas, mais on en parlera!!! Avec le suspense que tu nous réserve, on ne peut qu'imaginer!
> 
> JayzN ton amalgame de bircages est juste inouïe! Fuck man fallait y penser parce que la complexité est de la partie!
> 
> Steven ton travail est  vraiment tight! c'est fameuses roues vont faire tourner des  :rofl:  et des  :around: ! Avec ton thème c'est clair qu'on va avoir droit à quelque chose de gRAYt
> 
> Sans parler du coming out de Simon
> 
> Bref, vous êtes les meilleurs!!! Keep dat good work et on se voit le 28 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

hey hey !guys now it's true D-ICE is on the i will have all my parts in around 2 DAYS and daryle as pick up some new part to do to night and will get the rest on friday at the most !!! so ho yes I'M on my way ttt  :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

good night fam !!!! from D- ICEY JEFFY


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Mar 23 2009, 10:59 PM~13370526
> *la seul chose que tu va planter cest des fines herbes dans ton jardins
> 
> petit gentils lopette
> *


oui il plante de jolie petite fleur sur les deventure des maison de c homies du village gay


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 26 2009, 10:50 PM~13401266
> *Happy Birthday Ant-Wan
> *


x 1000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

hey jasy you will have some pic very soon and thx for your help on the D-ICE project you will hear from me very soon for some more parts !!!!! jeffy :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2009, 07:45 PM~13389728
> *Oh shit Magic that looks nice!!!!!!!! :0
> *



you know me :biggrin: 

and happy b-day Antwan!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 25 2009, 09:15 PM~13389395
> *update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Bike man...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 27 2009, 12:26 AM~13402703
> *hey jasy  you will have some  pic  very soon  and thx  for your  help on the  D-ICE project  you will  hear from  me very soon  for some  more parts  !!!!!  jeffy :yes:  :yes:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!!
> *



My Pleasure Jeffy!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 26 2009, 09:50 PM~13401266
> *Happy Birthday Ant-Wan
> *



x2 i think im late


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 25 2009, 08:15 PM~13389395
> *update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: sup fam !!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: wASSup guys :wave:

Bigg thanks for the wishes, very appreciated to recieve some from the booth familys  
Nice to see y'all tomorow! 
luv u bros :biggrin: 

Sittin' on 24, damn, give me 4 less and that will be the perfect number, on 20s!! :cheesy: 
But dreamin' about 13'' on a 'Lac

***Chalet des érables's the name of the ''sugar house'' for tomorow??


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 27 2009, 09:02 PM~13411227
> *:biggrin: wASSup guys :wave:
> 
> Bigg thanks for the wishes, very appreciated to recieve some from the booth familys
> Nice to see y'all tomorow!
> luv u bros  :biggrin:
> 
> Sittin' on 24, damn, give me 4 less and that will be the perfect number, on 20s!! :cheesy:
> But dreamin' about 13'' on a 'Lac
> 
> ***Chalet des érables's the name of the ''sugar house'' for tomorow??
> *



:nono: http://www.constantin.ca/main.php?act=nousjoindre.php

constantin


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: sup twan


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 27 2009, 10:29 PM~13411989
> *t t t :cheesy:
> *



see ya tomorrow bro?


----------



## DirtyBird2

another LUX BIKE WHAT DO U GUYS THINK?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 28 2009, 12:16 AM~13413010
> *another LUX BIKE WHAT DO U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like youre style of bike bro!


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 27 2009, 10:20 PM~13413041
> *i like youre style of bike bro!
> *


THANKS ABEL


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 28 2009, 12:16 AM~13413010
> *another LUX BIKE WHAT DO U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Joe Bird!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

sup fella's :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup guys :wave: see y'all tonight!


----------



## Ant-Wan

17h00 we have to be there?


----------



## syked1

5:30


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: thank you man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
Poster Posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 4098 
lolow 2830 
syked1 1060 
abel 884 
PurpleLicious 524 
Jodoka 449 
Judas Is Rising 413 
killa lowrider 411 
deville 389 
MAYHEM 362 
low ben 258 
D-ice69 222 
el-rimo 193 
Ant-Wan 193 
pmdogg 148 
91PurplePeopleEater 139 
STR8_CLOWN'N 133 
excalibur 111 
Flash_LuxuriouS 106 
rocawearlowrider 93 
SIC'N'TWISTED 89 
Artistics.TX 51 
eastside1989 50 
asco1 48 
alex_low 44 
D Twist 43 
mtl city 34 
Danthaman27 34 
JUSTDEEZ 31 
DSweet LuX 30 
tun-tun 29


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 28 2009, 11:24 PM~13419607
> *Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 4098
> lolow 2830
> syked1 1060
> abel 884
> PurpleLicious 524
> Jodoka 449
> Judas Is Rising 413
> killa lowrider 411
> deville 389
> MAYHEM 362
> low ben 258
> D-ice69 222
> el-rimo 193
> Ant-Wan 193
> pmdogg 148
> 91PurplePeopleEater 139
> STR8_CLOWN'N 133
> excalibur 111
> Flash_LuxuriouS 106
> rocawearlowrider 93
> SIC'N'TWISTED 89
> Artistics.TX 51
> eastside1989 50
> asco1 48
> alex_low 44
> D Twist 43
> mtl city 34
> Danthaman27 34
> JUSTDEEZ 31
> DSweet LuX 30
> tun-tun 29
> *


hey i think i know that guy :biggrin:  had some good eats at the sugar shack(maple syrup manufacturers) today for the march meeting :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I will post pics tonight of our dinner last night


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## DirtyBird2

:biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

:wave: hey guys


----------



## D-ice69

SUP GUYS :wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 29 2009, 03:10 PM~13423435-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: hey guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Mar 29 2009, 03:19 PM~13423495
> *SUP GUYS  :wave:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hi brothaz :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 29 2009, 05:09 PM~13423814
> *hi brothaz :biggrin:
> *


we say a big :wave: :wave: to you brotha abel   :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 29 2009, 05:16 PM~13424089
> *we say  a big  :wave:  :wave: to  you  brotha  abel      :thumbsup: !!!!!!
> *


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 29 2009, 05:48 PM~13424258
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 29 2009, 06:59 PM~13424316
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hey-LOOOOWWWWW broz :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2009, 07:03 PM~13425211
> *:wave: Hey-LOOOOWWWWW broz :biggrin:
> *



whats up lopette... so did you leave late of bubble's place last night?


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

here it is.. my project

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13425821


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 09:09 PM~13425836
> *here it is.. my project
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13425821
> *


oh shit that's nice Magic...A buildup thread for the bike!!! I like that...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 29 2009, 03:10 PM~13423435-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: hey guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 03:19 PM~13423495
> *SUP GUYS  :wave:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 04:09 PM~13423814
> *hi brothaz :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 05:48 PM~13424258
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2009, 08:03 PM~13425211
> *:wave: Hey-LOOOOWWWWW broz :biggrin:
> *


supppppppppppp brothers!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 29 2009, 08:28 PM~13426061
> *oh shit that's nice Magic...A buildup thread for the bike!!! I like that...
> *



yup finaly throw my cards


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 09:30 PM~13426078
> *yup finaly throw my cards
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 29 2009, 08:43 PM~13426207
> *
> *



i wrotte a pm to SIC.... we will see


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 10:45 PM~13426235
> *i wrotte a pm to SIC.... we will see
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2009, 08:56 PM~13426337
> *:0  :0
> *



yup tryin to find a real good paint...

someone we can trust..... 
someone who is reasonable with prices.....
someone who do badass lines!

you have somebody in mind jay?


----------



## D-ice69

:h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup: !!!! good job bro !!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 29 2009, 09:17 PM~13426578
> *:h5:    :yes:    :thumbsup:  !!!!  good job bro !!!
> *



thx jeff!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 09:45 PM~13426235
> *i wrotte a pm to SIC.... we will see
> *


he does some crazy paint jobs...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 11:19 PM~13426619
> *thx jeff!
> *


it's cool bro ! ho by the way good work !! :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 11:08 PM~13426478
> *yup tryin to find a real good paint...
> 
> someone we can trust.....
> someone who is reasonable with prices.....
> someone who do badass lines!
> 
> you have somebody in mind jay?
> *


Up here in MTL not really just a few places that can do a regular paint job not really any pattern or Kandy masters(i had a quote from a guy in St-jean sur rich... who does motorcycles said he would do a bike in PPG paint and do a basecoat/ clear coat job for about $300), but in BC yeah maybe we could get a hook-up i know of a few places that do cars near my parents place and they are C.C. guys so they know whats up.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2009, 09:31 PM~13426797
> *Up here in MTL not really just a few places that can do a regular paint job not really any pattern or Kandy masters, mais in BC yeah maybe we could get a hook-up i know of a few places that do cars.
> *



I want something really OGwestcoast style...

like on dave's fleet.,...

you know candy,flakes,paterns,strippes,leafing


----------



## syked1

ill start askin around there and see what i can find for you sound good?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2009, 09:34 PM~13426840
> *ill start askin around there and see what i can find for you sound good?
> *



yup.. i was planning to ship the frame to the states


----------



## syked1

cool so this way you save la "dounes" ? - customs & taxes

Any ides of what you want done like kandy purple over a base with patterns & striping & leafing and what kind of color combinations??


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2009, 09:36 PM~13426888
> *cool so this way you save la "dounes" ? - customs & taxes
> 
> Any ides of what you want done like kandy purple over a base with patterns & striping & leafing and color combo's?
> *



what do you mean ... by wich way I'll saves the customs


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 11:38 PM~13426920
> *what do you mean ... by wich way I'll saves the customs
> *


staying in canada you dont have to pay customs & taxes like if you ship to the USA & back you will


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2009, 09:39 PM~13426939
> *staying in canada you dont have to pay customs & taxes like if you ship to the USA & back you will
> *


il va faloir je paye des taxes meme si c'est dequoi qui mappartient deja?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 11:40 PM~13426951
> *il va faloir je paye des taxes meme si c'est dequoi qui mappartient deja?
> *


Yes parce que tu a fait du travail dessous qui va changer le valeur donc pour eux cest comme si cetais un nouveau affaire jai deja fait la recherche dessous


----------



## syked1

ya aussi un packet de gars qui fait du pinstripe comme ce gars la

www.pinheadlounge.com/360


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2009, 09:48 PM~13427059
> *ya aussi un packet de gars qui fait du pinstripe comme ce gars la
> 
> www.pinheadlounge.com/360
> *



le probleme c'est que je veux pas juste du pinstrippe :uh:


----------



## syked1

ya pas trouble bro me voir pour un job de a a z cest juste un reference pour que si il faut aller faire pinstripe ailleur ils sont la :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2009, 09:57 PM~13427193
> *ya pas trouble bro me voir pour un job de a a z cest juste un reference pour que si il faut aller faire pinstripe ailleur ils sont la  :biggrin:
> *



c'est le link tu ma envoyer?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 11:58 PM~13427219
> *c'est le link tu ma envoyer?
> *


ben ca cest un site de pinstriper partout dns le monde
je cherche le site pour le shop qui se trouve a 5 a 10 minutes de chez mes parents


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 29 2009, 10:03 PM~13427291
> *ben ca cest un site de pinstriper partout dns le monde
> je cherche le site pour le shop qui se trouve a 5 a 10 minutes de chez mes parents
> *


ok


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys! I think i get 3 more pounds with this supper last saturday :uh: It's sounds better with this when you call me ''le gros''


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2009, 08:03 PM~13425217
> *whats up lopette... so did you leave late of bubble's place last night?
> *


low_pette you mean :uh: héhé, I left Mister B's place at 00:30-45 maybe! Not too late  we just finished the truucha movie.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ant-Wan

That's the lover seat I was talking about  That's the kind of curve I have to work with for my fleur de lys design









[/quote]

sikk bike


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 30 2009, 06:49 AM~13429398
> *:wave: wASSup guys! I think i get 3 more pounds with this supper last saturday :uh: It's sounds better with this when you call me ''le gros''
> *



a tu essayer les oreille de christ dans le sirop? :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave: sup fam


----------



## D-ice69

I LIKE TO HAVE A WORD OR 2 TO SAY A BIG THX TO MY BIG BRO JASON HOW HELP ME TO ACHIVE MY VISION ON THE D-ICE PROJECT TO YOU JAY MY BRO I SAID THX !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 30 2009, 12:18 PM~13431107
> *a tu essayer les oreille de christ dans le sirop? :cheesy:
> *


comme tout est meilleur dans le sirop


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 30 2009, 03:09 PM~13432656
> *I LIKE TO HAVE A WORD OR 2 TO SAY  A BIG THX TO MY BIG BRO JASON HOW HELP ME TO ACHIVE MY VISION  ON THE D-ICE PROJECT  TO YOU  JAY  MY BRO I SAID  THX !!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Its my pleasure to help you realize this dream my friend, together we conquer devided we fall :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

engraved double stacked & fusion welded stainless steel mirrors


----------



## syked1

pics are takin there sweet azz time to load :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> That's the lover seat I was talking about  That's the kind of curve I have to work with for my fleur de lys design


sikk bike
[/quote]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2009, 03:16 PM~13433246
> *engraved double stacked & fusion welded stainless steel mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great stuff Jason!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2009, 05:06 PM~13433664
> *great stuff Jason!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## syked1

Come stop by my thread hot off the presses

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467779


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2009, 02:06 PM~13433664
> *great stuff Jason!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2009, 04:12 PM~13433721
> *Come stop by my thread hot off the presses
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467779
> *


yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2009, 03:08 PM~13433189
> *comme tout est meilleur dans le sirop
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2009, 03:16 PM~13433246
> *engraved double stacked & fusion welded stainless steel mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass bro


----------



## syked1

thx


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2009, 06:23 PM~13434997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2009, 07:23 PM~13434997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: way cool !!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 30 2009, 07:06 PM~13435380
> *:yes:  :h5:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  way  cool !!!
> *


 :h5: ------------------ new smilley :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 30 2009, 08:08 PM~13435395
> *:h5:  ------------------ new smilley :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: yes bro !!


----------



## syked1

sweet :h5:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2009, 08:17 PM~13435472
> *sweet :h5:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:  :nicoderm: :thumbsup: & way up up to the top luxurious bro !!!!!


----------



## abel

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

ho yes brother TTT :h5: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ho well good night fam !!     :h5: and :wave: lather !!!


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## syked1

salut rimo


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

good morning every-1 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning guys!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> That's the lover seat I was talking about  That's the kind of curve I have to work with for my fleur de lys design


sikk bike
[/quote]


yeah good idea... I wasnt figure it it like this


----------



## syked1

sup twan :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2009, 01:37 PM~13443991
> *sup twan  :biggrin:
> *


aaahhhf ya know... :tongue: just dreaming about my bike...when I'm at work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2009, 05:15 AM~13441527
> *salut rimo
> *


sup brother ??? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## syked1

getting ready to go to school


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

nada :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good night guys :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Homies... :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 2 2009, 03:25 AM~13462512
> *Good morning Homies... :biggrin:
> *


morning homie  
sup?


----------



## syked1

chillin, its really nice today sunny & like 12 degrees


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 2 2009, 01:48 PM~13465969
> *chillin, its really nice today sunny & like 12 degrees
> *



YEAH FUCK :angry: 

WORKING 9AM to 9pm


----------



## eastside1989

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 2 2009, 05:06 PM~13467504
> *YEAH FUCK  :angry:
> 
> WORKING 9AM to 9pm
> *



and today... 

same shit different day :uh:


----------



## syked1

yup & now rain to top it off


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: have a nice week-end guys! I'm leaving for a hip-hop dance competition, TTT... in that case too  
luv y'all bros uffin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

who will be at the show tommorow?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 3 2009, 08:30 PM~13479413
> *:wave: have a nice week-end guys! I'm leaving for a hip-hop dance competition, TTT... in that case too
> luv y'all bros uffin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 1 2009, 06:20 AM~13451498
> *sup brother ??? :biggrin:
> *


sup fréro !!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:  :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :worship:  :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

sup sup, went to jeff's place last night to do a dry fitting before sending all the parts to chrome and damn :0 :biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :tongue: hno: :yes: :h5:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2009, 09:32 AM~13488036
> *sup sup, went to jeff's place last night to do a dry fitting before sending all the parts to chrome and damn  :0  :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :tongue:  hno:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

hello fam !! :thumbsup:   :wow:  :wow: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin:  :thumbsup: let's go up up a way TTT !!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: goog morning guys!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2009, 10:32 AM~13488036
> *sup sup, went to jeff's place last night to do a dry fitting before sending all the parts to chrome and damn  :0  :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :tongue:  hno:  :yes:  :h5:
> *



wheres the pics fucker? :0


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 6 2009, 08:38 AM~13495183
> *:uh:
> *


sup homie ?  
do you come to the bbq at montreal this summer ? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2009, 09:23 AM~13494401
> *wheres the pics fucker?  :0
> *


 :0 :nono: :twak: nope not yet, yall gotta wait until the grand unveiling :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2009, 09:23 AM~13494401
> *wheres the pics fucker?  :0
> *


be a good boy and whaite like the other !ho and do you know what's the meaning of polite cose saying to a bro that is a fucker it dont look like you do !!! :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: by the way saying to any one that is a fucker is no joke bro so calme down !! :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69

NOW LET'S PARTY  :wow: :h5: :h5: :h5: :wow:  :nicoderm: uffin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 6 2009, 03:52 PM~13499031
> *be a good boy and whaite  like the other !ho and do you know what's the meaning of  polite cose saying to a bro that is a fucker it dont look like you do !!! :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  by the way saying to  any one that is  a fucker is no joke bro so calme down !!    :nono:  :nono:    :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 6 2009, 03:59 PM~13499112
> *NOW LET'S  PARTY   :wow:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :wow:    :nicoderm:  uffin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


thats right bro !calm dawn ! 
keep up the good works n the goods things!!!! :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 6 2009, 04:52 PM~13499031
> *be a good boy and whaite  like the other !ho and do you know what's the meaning of  polite cose saying to a bro that is a fucker it dont look like you do !!! :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  by the way saying to  any one that is  a fucker is no joke bro so calme down !!    :nono:  :nono:    :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *



we're all a bounch of fuckers ahahahha :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: your a funy one


----------



## syked1

If anyone wants to or knows someone who would like to start a disco mobile or has a band and needs speakers or a DJ...

I got a huge vintage Pro speakers set-up for DJ/movie theatre/Disco mobile/Live band/Club/Bar for sale would like to clear it out to make some space & some $$... 

Vintage/ rare 2x 15" Gauss (like JBL professional series) 4580 Subs in bass bins 400 Watts RMS / 8 Ohms boxes are 24"x24"x48" tall each - 2x 1/4" cable inputs $ 350 pair

Vintage/ rare very highly efficiant 2x Altec (Altec/Lansing-James B. Lansing-JBL was a member before he split to form JBL) High Compression Wide Distribution Horns & Drivers (mega efficient tweeters) models 511B (horn) & 808-8A Driver with working diaphragms all original from the mid 60's to late 70's and in wooden boxes/cases with 1/4" inputs and built in passive crossovers - about 30 Watts RMS each, but at 111 Db at 1 watt & 126.7 Db at 30 watts at 4 feet its like having shitty 300 watt horns that dont take as much power for the same energy - 8 ohms 
$ 350 Pair

And another set of very highly efficiant 2x Altec High Compression Wide Distribution Horns & Drivers (mega efficient tweeters) models 511B (horn) & 808-8A Driver BUT WITH NO diaphragms (replacements can be bought for $45 USA & installed for about another $40 by belisle accoustic in chateauguay) from the mid 60's to late 70's - about 30 Watts RMS each, but at 111 Db at 1 watt & 126.7 Db at 30 watts at 4 feet its like having shitty 300 watt horns that dont take as much power for the same energy - 8 ohms
$ 250 Pair

+ a Behringer MX602A mixer, Behringer CX2310 Electronic crossover, 2x passive crossovers (need an electronics tech to verify crossover points) and all the XLR, RCA, 1/4" connector cables & all speaker cables to hook it all up

all that shit for $900 negotiable & find me a buyer & ill give you $50 
:biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

sup guyZ!


----------



## syked1

sup sup hi jasy


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :thumbsup:   :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 8 2009, 11:30 AM~13516432
> *
> *


hey bro !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats up whats up :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 8 2009, 02:20 PM~13519059
> *whats up whats up  :biggrin:
> *




hey bro did you find someone who can do some crazy lines in BC?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Apr 8 2009, 01:34 PM~13518099-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro !!!!!    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:    :yes:  :thumbsup:    uffin:  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 02:08 PM~13518432
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Apr 8 2009, 03:20 PM~13519059
> *whats up whats up  :biggrin:
> *



sup guyz


----------



## PurpleLicious

where are the pics of the show guys???


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 8 2009, 08:21 PM~13521381
> *sup guyz
> *


a few thing here and there  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  !!!!! like fiting croming etc !! and some surprice hehehe !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 8 2009, 09:41 PM~13522093
> *where are the pics of the show guys???
> *


in the big lux topic :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

What Up FAM!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 8 2009, 07:12 PM~13520784
> *hey bro did you find someone who can do some crazy lines in BC?
> *


Yeah i got 2 guys, one place its cheap per hour + materials its dudes from a reputable car club down there, with very good jobs coming out from their shop. I have to get back to him with the picture and all the details... and another guy i have to send him the picture & details too, so if you can tell me if you are goin with purple candy, with what color flakes, any pattern colors or just how many different ones. Tout les details possible qui vont maider a demander un prix.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 8 2009, 10:35 PM~13522742
> *in the big lux topic  :biggrin:
> *


he might mean the st-hyacinthe show


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 8 2009, 08:41 PM~13522093
> *where are the pics of the show guys???
> *



there no bike at the show because you are a bunch of lazy fuckers :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 8 2009, 09:19 PM~13522573
> *a few thing here and there    :biggrin:    :thumbsup:    :h5:  :thumbsup:   !!!!! like fiting croming  etc  !! and some surprice  hehehe !!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 8 2009, 10:34 PM~13523950
> *Yeah i got 2 guys, one place its about $40 per hour + materials its dudes from a reputable car club down there, with very good jobs coming out from their shop. I have to get back to him with the picture and all the details... and another guy i have to send him the picture & details too, so if you can tell me if you are goin with purple candy, with what color flakes, any pattern colors or just how many different ones. Tout les details possible qui vont maider a demander un prix.
> *




candy purple
flake out base coat
paterns in defirent tont of purple
strippping
leafing
and clear...

he'll have to leave a space on the top of the tank ... Im gonna have fitto make a air brush on it


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Apr 9 2009, 01:33 PM~13528084-->
> 
> 
> 
> candy purple
> flake out base coat
> paterns in defirent tont of purple
> strippping
> leafing
> and clear...
> 
> he'll have to leave a space on the top of the tank ... Im gonna have fitto make a air brush on it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok sounds good
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Apr 9 2009, 01:37 PM~13528118
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2009, 11:55 AM~13528262
> *ok sounds good
> :wave:
> *



if you can get me some pictures of their work.
It will be awsome dude :biggrin: 

Right now I looking this with sic..


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 6 2009, 03:19 AM~13493806
> *couple teasers!  coming soon! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



there you go bro, thats a new car these guys are working on


----------



## lolow

:0 nice


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2009, 07:56 PM~13532459
> *there you go bro, thats a new car these guys are working on
> *



they on lil?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 9 2009, 10:25 PM~13532718
> *they on lil?
> *


i will try to explain how things go(si jamais tu comprendre pas me traduire pour toi)... Well its a bit different how they work those guys who painted that sample... Its a car club, Strong C.C. they are in the city i come from Langley, BC, and have been there since very early 1990's... They decided to make new rules a while ago, where everyone has to work on his car as much as possible, so they all together rent a complex with a shop and all help each other, and dont normally offer their help to outsiders but being a great group of guys they offered to do it on the side at 40$ per hour plus material(paint, clear, flakes, sandpaper, whatever they need to do the job) and which is a very good deal. I was talking with "stupafleck " on here, and you can see other work from their "port kells" complex in the post your rides section under the British Columbia section


----------



## el-rimo

TTT for the montreal BIG Lux fam


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Apr 9 2009, 10:25 PM~13532718-->
> 
> 
> 
> they on lil?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sent the 2 different guys the emails with the list you gave me
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el-rimo_@Apr 9 2009, 11:31 PM~13533472
> *TTT for the montreal BIG Lux fam
> *


:wave: wasup Rimo hows it going?


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: helow guys! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## syked1

hey guys :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 10 2009, 11:14 PM~13543020
> *:uh: Bah !!!  :biggrin:
> *


typical lolow answer lol :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: a good day to all the luxurious fam


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 11 2009, 12:06 AM~13543440
> *typical lolow answer lol :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

hey Jay how much it costed you to engrave those mirrors?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 11 2009, 06:09 PM~13547789
> *hey Jay how much it costed you to engrave those mirrors?
> *


 i dunno cause i got it done with something else & it was just one price for the kit... it all depends on the amount of detail you want to put into it & the size of the overall design. 

Just send him a email his name is darryl hes the only one who can tell you, just tell him yr in the club with jason & dave & jeff...

[email protected]


----------



## lolow

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 12 2009, 12:27 AM~13550271
> *t t t :biggrin:
> *


off like a herd of turtles :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## DirtyBird2

HAPPY EASTER FAMILY


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 12 2009, 12:03 PM~13552847
> *HAPPY EASTER FAMILY
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 11 2009, 05:10 PM~13548093
> *i dunno cause i got it done with something else & it was just one price for the kit... it all depends on the amount of detail you want to put into it & the size of the overall design.
> 
> Just send him a email his name is darryl hes the only one who can tell you, just tell him yr in the club with jason & dave & jeff...
> 
> [email protected]
> *



thx bro... do you think he can give me an aproximate price just with pictures?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 12 2009, 12:26 PM~13553008
> *thx bro... do you think he can give me an aproximate price just with pictures?
> *


probably if you tell him the dimensions of the pieces


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :thumbsup:  :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: sup family !!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 12 2009, 01:05 PM~13554050
> *probably if you tell him the dimensions of the pieces
> *



ok cool... just have to find the fuckin part! :angry: cant find it


----------



## D-ice69

hey purple !! :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 12 2009, 10:11 PM~13556378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HO YEA !! :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: TTT brother !!!!


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HO LOLOW :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 12 2009, 07:11 PM~13556378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

yo Dave I'll need flyers!

and I'll give you your money


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good Morning LUX FAMILY... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5:  :thumbsup: sup family !!! :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 13 2009, 09:48 AM~13559550
> *cant wait  :biggrin:
> *


me to bro :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!!! sa va fréro !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 13 2009, 12:59 PM~13561226
> *yo Dave I'll need flyers!
> 
> and I'll give you your money
> *


cool Steven!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Next club meeting will take place on saturday the 25th of april at the pawn shop at 6 p.m... *


----------



## syked1

cool, tomorrow i get my seat pan back from darryl


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2009, 07:32 PM~13577471
> *cool, tomorrow i get my seat pan back from darryl
> *



post pics fucker!!! :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2009, 09:32 PM~13577471
> *cool, tomorrow i get my seat pan back from darryl
> *


maybe  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2009, 08:14 PM~13577955
> *maybe   :biggrin:
> *



I still want some pics!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 14 2009, 10:14 PM~13577969
> *I still want some pics!
> *


did you see it raw?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2009, 08:21 PM~13578059
> *did you see it raw?
> *


not sure... :uh:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 14 2009, 10:22 PM~13578081
> *not sure... :uh:
> *


ok ill shoot you some in msn
and ill ask poor boys to contact you


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

sup


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2009, 06:31 AM~13581459
> *sup
> *



pics man!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

tonight around supper time lheure de souper


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT uffin:


----------



## syked1

Engraved seat pan


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2009, 06:15 PM~13587797
> *Engraved seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
thats badass bro !!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

thx


----------



## D-ice69

:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13587797
> *Engraved seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



   this bike will hurt the haters


----------



## lolow

:0 :0  nice


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys!!! The summer is at the door :biggrin: I see a lot of progress from this bike club!  T T T
My part is coming, I know I say that all winter long :uh: all bills will be cleared soon  
See y'all guys in 2 weeks  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## PurpleLicious

fuck Jay! thats awsome!

Hey JaY tu devrais grinder les attache pour le chariot de selle.... ils sont tres carré tu devrais les arrondir un peu man.

le banc est malade bro! chrome and black chrome???


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 16 2009, 01:12 PM~13594160
> *fuck Jay! thats awsome!
> 
> Hey JaY tu devrais grinder les attache pour le chariot de selle.... ils sont tres carré tu devrais les arrondir un peu man.
> 
> le banc est malade bro! chrome and black chrome???
> *


hehehe great minds think alike... I was going to, just had to get it back from darryl first. Plating im not sure on yet, but probably


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 16 2009, 10:17 AM~13592612
> *      this bike will hurt the haters
> *


yeah butthurt :0 fuck the haters, all they do is worry about something to worry about nothing better else to do


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 16 2009, 11:03 AM~13592969
> *:wave:  wASSup guys!!! The summer is at the door  :biggrin: I see a lot of progress from this bike club!  T T T
> My part is coming, I know I say that all winter long  :uh: all bills will be cleared soon
> See y'all guys in 2 weeks   :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :h5:
> *


might go for a ride with jeff tomorrow :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 16 2009, 04:37 PM~13595986
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


howdie partna :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 16 2009, 02:24 PM~13595857
> *hehehe great minds think alike... I was going to, just had to get it back from darryl first. Plating im not sure on yet, but probably
> *



WOULD BE BADASS TWO TONT


----------



## D-ice69

sup family !! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

what up jeff!? whats up with those parts! 

cant wait to see pictures man!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 16 2009, 09:58 PM~13599403
> *what up jeff!? whats up with those parts!
> 
> cant wait to see pictures man!
> *


well steven it's coming real quick &very well to and if you whante to see one go on messeger i'llshow you some  :thumbsup:  :wow: :h5: :thumbsup: i'll pm you my e-mail get on ok bro !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 16 2009, 06:30 PM~13597302
> *WOULD BE BADASS TWO TONT
> *


for sure


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 16 2009, 10:39 PM~13599908
> *for sure
> *


ho yeaaaaaa !!!!! brother jason your dammm right !! jeffy the macho men savage !!! :nicoderm: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

eheheehehehe youp that's me :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

no way !!!heheheheheehehe :roflmao: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

:0 uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 17 2009, 06:31 AM~13603494
> *:0  uffin:
> *


sallut rimoooooo !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hey to all bro today is the opening of the new sesson of lowriding me and jason are gone go to ride down town today hooo yeaaaaa !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2009, 09:45 AM~13604868
> *hey to all  bro today is the opening of the new  sesson  of  lowriding me and  jason are gone go to ride down town today  hooo  yeaaaaa !!!!   :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *



pics


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: x2


----------



## syked1

hopefully the weather will hold up


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt for the badest bikes on here :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 16 2009, 03:40 PM~13596010
> *yeah butthurt  :0  fuck the haters, all they do is worry about something to worry about nothing better else to do
> *


these bikes will be kicking asses brother!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 16 2009, 09:31 PM~13599803
> *well steven it's coming real quick &very well to and if you whante to see one  go on messeger i'llshow you some    :thumbsup:    :wow:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  i'll pm you my  e-mail get on ok bro !!!!!!
> *


the new D-Ice will be hurting some feelings out there!!!! Jeffy to the top!!!!


----------



## syked1

just came back from the first ride of the year, and it was nice, me & jeffy went from my place in NDG to downtown, then cruised st-catherine, and hit up quai jacques cartier in the old port


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2009, 09:57 PM~13610198
> *the new D-Ice will be hurting some feelings out there!!!! Jeffy to the top!!!!
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2009, 09:57 PM~13610198
> *the new D-Ice will be hurting some feelings out there!!!! Jeffy to the top!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2009, 12:12 AM~13611389
> *just came back from the first ride of the year, and it was nice, me & jeffy went from my place in NDG to downtown, then cruised st-catherine, and hit up quai jacques cartier in the old port
> *


yea super cool first ride of the year nice & cool ride all the way ttt !!! luxurious way bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 18 2009, 12:17 AM~13611431
> *true  :biggrin:
> *


thx lolow ! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2009, 06:15 PM~13587797
> *Engraved seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 17 2009, 01:21 PM~13605793
> *pics
> *


sorry bro not this time  !!! we hade to do some work on the bikes before going so we dide not think about that but next time we 'll get some !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ HEY !!! HUM !!! SEE YOU ALL TOMOROW BROTHER !!!!! HAAAAAA HUM ZZZZZ Z :wave: :wave:         :


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

sup family !!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 17 2009, 06:38 PM~13609639
> *ttt for the badest bikes on here :biggrin:
> *



what up paul!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 18 2009, 12:05 PM~13615018
> *wasup guys :wave:  :biggrin:
> *




yo grand-pa


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 18 2009, 02:05 PM~13615023
> *yo grand-pa
> *


 :uh: go work on your buick ............ fool :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 17 2009, 08:38 PM~13609639
> *ttt for the badest bikes on here :biggrin:
> *


hey what's up PAUL !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 18 2009, 02:09 PM~13615044
> *:uh: go work on your buick ............ fool  :biggrin:
> *


hehehhehe :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1




----------



## PurpleLicious

nice piece bro! cant wait to see it plated!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 18 2009, 04:13 PM~13615771
> *nice piece bro! cant wait to see it plated!
> *


 :0 thx i made it my self  :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

you twisted all the parts yourself and everything?


----------



## syked1

thats the only thing i didnt do was twist all the little bars(but if i could access a torch i could very easily), but i did all the rest, i also twisted the seat pan bars and made half the assembly on it too


----------



## PurpleLicious

fuckin nice bro! got skillz!


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: ho boy !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: hehehe !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I only see good things on here!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave: , are the bikes done yet :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 19 2009, 12:38 PM~13621216
> *wasup guys :wave: , are the bikes done yet   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


it'S coming on very quick & looking real good lolow soon to come on layitlow my new site about the evolution & history of the D-ICE so if you have more old pic of the bike send theme to so they can be include in !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: D-JEFFY !!! :thumbsup: more ressent one are wellcome to THX !!!!


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 19 2009, 03:21 PM~13622672
> *it'S coming on very quick &  looking real  good  lolow soon to come on layitlow my new site about the evolution &  history  of  the D-ICE  so  if you have more  old  pic  of the bike send theme to so they can  be include  in !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    D-JEFFY !!!  :thumbsup:  more ressent one  are wellcome  to  THX !!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
Poster Posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 4118 
lolow 2867 
syked1 1120 
abel 904 
PurpleLicious 565 
Jodoka 449 
Judas Is Rising 413 
killa lowrider 411 
deville 389 
MAYHEM 362 
D-ice69 275 
low ben 258 
el-rimo 206 
Ant-Wan 205 
pmdogg 148 
91PurplePeopleEater 139 
STR8_CLOWN'N 133 
excalibur 111 
Flash_LuxuriouS 106 
rocawearlowrider 93 
SIC'N'TWISTED 89 
eastside1989 64 
Artistics.TX 51 
asco1 48 
alex_low 44 
D Twist 43 
mtl city 34 
Danthaman27 34 
JUSTDEEZ 31 
DSweet LuX 30 
Pure Xtc 30 
tun-tun 29 
The ZONE 29 
AutoMini 25 
GOLDMEMBER 24 
luxuriousloc's 22 
DirtyBird2 22 
noe_from_texas 21 
T_MINUS 21 
STLLO64 21 
RHLKUSTOMS 20 
_|¤|<€® 18 
socios b.c. prez 17 
ozzylowrider 16 
mistargreen 16 
86' Chevy 16 
CHUKO 204 15 
TonyO 14 
ANGELDUSTRIDAZ 14 
kdogg213 11 
eric ramos 11


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 19 2009, 06:57 PM~13623367
> *Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 4118
> lolow 2867
> syked1 1120
> abel 904
> PurpleLicious 565
> Jodoka 449
> Judas Is Rising 413
> killa lowrider 411
> deville 389
> MAYHEM 362
> D-ice69 275
> low ben 258
> el-rimo 206
> Ant-Wan 205
> pmdogg 148
> 91PurplePeopleEater 139
> STR8_CLOWN'N 133
> excalibur 111
> Flash_LuxuriouS 106
> rocawearlowrider 93
> SIC'N'TWISTED 89
> eastside1989 64
> Artistics.TX 51
> asco1 48
> alex_low 44
> D Twist 43
> mtl city 34
> Danthaman27 34
> JUSTDEEZ 31
> DSweet LuX 30
> Pure Xtc 30
> tun-tun 29
> The ZONE 29
> AutoMini 25
> GOLDMEMBER 24
> luxuriousloc's 22
> DirtyBird2 22
> noe_from_texas 21
> T_MINUS 21
> STLLO64 21
> RHLKUSTOMS 20
> _|¤|<€® 18
> socios b.c. prez 17
> ozzylowrider 16
> mistargreen 16
> 86' Chevy 16
> CHUKO 204 15
> TonyO 14
> ANGELDUSTRIDAZ 14
> kdogg213 11
> eric ramos 11
> *


wasup


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 19 2009, 06:57 PM~13623367
> *Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 4118
> lolow 2867
> syked1 1120
> abel 904
> PurpleLicious 565
> Jodoka 449
> Judas Is Rising 413
> killa lowrider 411
> deville 389
> MAYHEM 362
> D-ice69 275
> low ben 258
> el-rimo 206
> Ant-Wan 205
> pmdogg 148
> 91PurplePeopleEater 139
> STR8_CLOWN'N 133
> excalibur 111
> Flash_LuxuriouS 106
> rocawearlowrider 93
> SIC'N'TWISTED 89
> eastside1989 64
> Artistics.TX 51
> asco1 48
> alex_low 44
> D Twist 43
> mtl city 34
> Danthaman27 34
> JUSTDEEZ 31
> DSweet LuX 30
> Pure Xtc 30
> tun-tun 29
> The ZONE 29
> AutoMini 25
> GOLDMEMBER 24
> luxuriousloc's 22
> DirtyBird2 22
> noe_from_texas 21
> T_MINUS 21
> STLLO64 21
> RHLKUSTOMS 20
> _|¤|<€® 18
> socios b.c. prez 17
> ozzylowrider 16
> mistargreen 16
> 86' Chevy 16
> CHUKO 204 15
> TonyO 14
> ANGELDUSTRIDAZ 14
> kdogg213 11
> eric ramos 11
> *


hey hey hey I'M getting there !!  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hehehehehe !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup fokkers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup davey


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2009, 09:37 PM~13625242
> *sup davey
> *


I see some great progress on these bikes this year!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 19 2009, 11:39 PM~13625912
> *I see some great progress on these bikes this year!!!
> *


you can say that again & you dide not see it all the best is still to come !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: hehehehehehe !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: sup family !!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt fam


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

<------------------- newest plaqued member :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2009, 06:38 PM~13633355
> *<------------------- newest plaqued member  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 i didn vote you in hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 20 2009, 07:10 PM~13633709
> *:0  :0  :0 i didn vote you in hahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


your vote doesnt count anyways lol :0 :biggrin: you have to have a vehicule or bike to vote hehehehehe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2009, 05:38 PM~13633355
> *<------------------- newest plaqued member  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 20 2009, 08:42 PM~13634705
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:   :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 20 2009, 06:10 PM~13633709
> *:0  :0  :0 i didn vote you in hahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 20 2009, 08:59 PM~13634880
> *bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


hehehehehehe


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2009, 07:39 PM~13634077
> *your vote doesnt count anyways lol  :0  :biggrin: you have to have a vehicule or bike to vote hehehehehe
> *


i got both fool :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 20 2009, 08:59 PM~13634880
> *bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: post whore :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 20 2009, 09:03 PM~13636542
> *:uh: post whore  :biggrin:
> *



look whos talking


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 20 2009, 10:02 PM~13636524
> *i got both fool  :biggrin:
> *


damnmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :ugh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 20 2009, 11:20 PM~13636827
> *look whos talking
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup lolow :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2009, 05:38 PM~13633355
> *<------------------- newest plaqued member  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## syked1

:h5:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2009, 06:38 PM~13633355
> *<------------------- newest plaqued member  :0  :biggrin:
> *



OH TERI!!! :0 :0


----------



## syked1

you no say shit  

hey bro

oh and guys go see jeffs thread


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup every-1  it should be a verry nice saturday around 20-25° :0 Is something happening after the meeting? see y'all soon :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DirtyBird2

WHAT DO U GUYS THINK OF THIS ONE


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 22 2009, 01:22 AM~13651426
> *WHAT DO U GUYS THINK OF THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 22 2009, 12:22 AM~13651426
> *WHAT DO U GUYS THINK OF THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love it man!


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

hello hello


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 22 2009, 01:22 AM~13651426
> *WHAT DO U GUYS THINK OF THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 22 2009, 10:25 AM~13654971
> *Love it man!
> *


RIGHT ON ....STILL WAITING ON SEAT, GRIPS AND PEDALS, MAYBE A LTTLE MORE POWDERCOAT :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 22 2009, 05:31 PM~13657562
> *RIGHT ON ....STILL WAITING ON SEAT, GRIPS AND PEDALS, MAYBE A LTTLE MORE POWDERCOAT :biggrin:
> *


just like the new trend in bmx bike, neon colors are back :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 22 2009, 03:26 PM~13658143
> *just like the new trend in bmx bike, neon colors are back  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

just hade some new pic to the site if you whante to see !! :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: & i meen new pic of new stuff now ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 22 2009, 03:31 PM~13657562
> *RIGHT ON ....STILL WAITING ON SEAT, GRIPS AND PEDALS, MAYBE A LTTLE MORE POWDERCOAT :biggrin:
> *


look for gusset bmx parts...

they do some lime green grips,,pedals,,,tires... 

they kick some hella nice colors this year!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: sup family !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 22 2009, 04:31 PM~13657562
> *RIGHT ON ....STILL WAITING ON SEAT, GRIPS AND PEDALS, MAYBE A LTTLE MORE POWDERCOAT :biggrin:
> *


oh right on Joe Bird...


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 23 2009, 12:42 PM~13666090
> *wasup homies :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


going up TTT !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: hehehehe !!!!!


----------



## syked1

up up and away ttt


----------



## abel

:h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13671512
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 23 2009, 06:20 AM~13664620
> *look for gusset bmx parts...
> 
> they do some lime green grips,,pedals,,,tires...
> 
> they kick some hella nice colors this year!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## syked1

TGIF
thank god its friday


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave: :biggrin: sup family !!!


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 21 2009, 10:22 PM~13651426
> *WHAT DO U GUYS THINK OF THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THATS CLEAN! I LIKE THE GREEN


----------



## syked1

wasup guys see you later


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

no pics of the meet?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 26 2009, 12:21 AM~13689908
> *no pics of the meet?
> *


me & jeffy got a couple from our ride along the canal


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2009, 10:28 PM~13689986
> *me & jeffy got a couple from our ride along the canal
> *



post them bro


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 26 2009, 12:29 AM~13690007
> *post them bro
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup guys, hey jeff save the pictures to your computer, upload them to photobucket & post them up bro !


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: youp !! :biggrin: hehehehehe !!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 11:53 AM~13692751
> *sup guys, hey jeff save the pictures to your computer, upload them to photobucket & post them up bro !
> *


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good evening bros... uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 06:37 PM~13695065
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, Ant-Wan
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: I will send the plans of my fork to Jas next week, when the guys goes down to T-O


----------



## syked1

hello hello 

have a good evening too bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 06:39 PM~13695088
> *hello hello
> 
> have a good evening too bro
> *


 :yes: yes for sure, i'm just fucKn tired, just came from a practice for the next week competition! I'll go to sleep early I think :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Apr 26 2009, 07:39 PM~13695087-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: I will send the plans of my fork to Jas next week, when the guys goes down to T-O
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet hope it goes well
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Apr 26 2009, 07:42 PM~13695108
> *:yes: yes for sure, i'm just fucKn tired, just came from a practice for the next week competition! I'll go to sleep early I think :0
> *


right on


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 06:44 PM~13695125
> *Sweet hope it goes well
> right on
> *


<Hahaha, walking from a thread to another, just being a post whore about now :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 26 2009, 07:45 PM~13695137
> *<Hahaha, walking from a thread to another, just being a post whore about now :0
> *


someone has to do it or we will get lost in the sea


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 06:48 PM~13695163
> *someone has to do it or we will get lost in the sea
> *


  Yes, LuxuriouS is active
gooodd night every-1


----------



## el-rimo

TTT uffin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Apr 27 2009, 12:05 AM~13697943-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey bro :biggrin: !!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Apr 27 2009, 01:02 AM~13698638
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :wave: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 26 2009, 10:41 PM~13699017
> *hey bro  :biggrin: !!!!
> :wave:    :h5:  :wave:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


sup brother jeffy?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 27 2009, 02:06 AM~13699253
> *sup brother jeffy?
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: hey fréro !!!


----------



## DirtyBird2

ttt 4 DA LUX :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 27 2009, 07:12 AM~13700857
> *ttt 4 DA LUX :biggrin:
> *


sup brother


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

HEY !!! LOLOW :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 27 2009, 06:41 PM~13706166
> *HEY !!! LOLOW  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


sup :wave: the baller of the B.C. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 27 2009, 10:05 PM~13708352
> *sup :wave: the baller of the B.C.  :biggrin:
> *


going TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: that's what i'm doing :biggrin: :biggrin: hehehehe !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 27 2009, 10:05 PM~13708352
> *sup :wave: the baller of the B.C.  :biggrin:
> *


 AND like all the other baller of the b.c. i'm going there TTT !!! :biggrin: hehehehe :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 28 2009, 08:03 AM~13713201
> *:biggrin:  Good morning guys :wave:
> *



sup twan! :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

Just at work.... :uh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 28 2009, 12:37 PM~13715495
> *Just at work.... :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys

hi abel


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 28 2009, 07:06 PM~13719683
> *whats up guys
> 
> hi abel
> *



hi jay! :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

:h5:


----------



## lolow

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT for the big LuxuriouS fam


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 29 2009, 05:41 AM~13726169
> *TTT for the big LuxuriouS fam
> *


x2..... :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 29 2009, 10:25 AM~13727486
> *  :wave:
> *



yo!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 29 2009, 11:44 AM~13727708
> *yo!
> *


yo yo bro :biggrin: sup abel !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2009, 08:09 PM~13720985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

bah this is new got it yesterday Stainless Steel Pendant

Thanks Jas - PureXTC


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2009, 07:01 PM~13733432
> *bah this is new got it yesterday  Stainless Steel Pendant
> 
> Thanks Jas - PureXTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriousLifer

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2009, 05:01 PM~13733432
> *bah this is new got it yesterday  Stainless Steel Pendant
> 
> Thanks Jas - PureXTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousLifer_@Apr 29 2009, 10:27 PM~13735315
> *
> *


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2009, 05:01 PM~13733432
> *bah this is new got it yesterday  Stainless Steel Pendant
> 
> Thanks Jas - PureXTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real good job from jas like all the time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 29 2009, 06:06 AM~13726506
> *x2..... :thumbsup:
> *


you know it homie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 29 2009, 08:01 PM~13733432-->
> 
> 
> 
> bah this is new got it yesterday  Stainless Steel Pendant
> 
> Thanks Jas - PureXTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you Like Bro...LMK on the Finish you want on you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 08:12 PM~13733525
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Up Danny!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el-rimo_@Apr 30 2009, 05:39 AM~13739620
> *real good job from jas like all the time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thansk Rimo...LMK on that Thing we talked about!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 30 2009, 08:03 AM~13739800
> *Glad you Like Bro...LMK on the Finish you want on you know
> What Up Danny!!  :biggrin:
> Thansk Rimo...LMK on that Thing we talked about!
> *


oh teri its the brown ghost - ill remail & buff it to a true #8 mirror not a #6 brushed lol sound good


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 30 2009, 09:33 AM~13740180
> *oh teri its the brown ghost - ill remail & buff it to a true #8 mirror not a #6 brushed lol sound good
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

how much bro?? that pendant is clean!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 30 2009, 12:18 PM~13741648
> *how much bro?? that pendant is clean!
> *


str8 stainless was $45 not polished


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 30 2009, 12:56 PM~13742054
> *str8 stainless was $45 not polished
> *


hey bro !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

sup family !!! :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2009, 01:40 PM~13743255
> *sup family !!!  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: 'Sup Jeff!! :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2009, 07:01 PM~13733432
> *bah this is new got it yesterday  Stainless Steel Pendant
> 
> Thanks Jas - PureXTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I like the design, and the precision of the work  It's like pure extasy


----------



## syked1

lol exactly


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 30 2009, 04:19 PM~13745183
> *lol exactly
> *


 :wave: Hey Jay, What going on? uffin:


----------



## syked1

chillin with jeff


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## abel

:h5:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## abel




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey antoine.. va enlevé les photos du resident evil bike sur mon thread svp...

les gens crois cest le mien


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 2 2009, 01:45 PM~13764607
> *hey antoine.. va enlevé les photos du resident evil bike sur mon thread svp...
> 
> les gens crois cest le mien
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

heheheheheheehe


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning guys!
Steven, the pics are deleted  Sorry about the inconveniences and if it takes a few days  , I was in a competition for the week-end.

Is someone know the dates for this summer shows? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2009, 06:51 AM~13776903
> *:wave: good morning guys!
> Steven, the pics are deleted   Sorry about the inconveniences and if it takes a few days  , I was in a competition for the week-end.
> 
> Is someone know the dates for this summer shows?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



31 mai...20-21 juillet...8 aout on connais pas les autres pour linstant


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 4 2009, 10:52 AM~13777707
> *31 mai...20-21 juillet...8 aout on connais pas les autres pour linstant
> *


isnt there 2 shows in may? like the 24 too?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 4 2009, 07:52 AM~13777707
> *31 mai...20-21 juillet...8 aout on connais pas les autres pour linstant
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 4 2009, 06:43 PM~13782969
> *:biggrin:
> *



jai entendue dire qui aurais un pd de la france au bbq!!!


----------



## lowriderbikelife

Hey Salut guys !! en passant cest où le show du 20-21 juillet ?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 4 2009, 10:00 PM~13784368
> *Hey Salut guys !! en passant cest où le show du 20-21 juillet ?
> *


Hi there welcome to lay it low, whats your name bro? im Jay


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 4 2009, 06:15 PM~13783928
> *:biggrin:
> jai entendue dire qui aurais un pd de la france au bbq!!!
> *


a oui vraiment ???tu doi etre heureu vieu fif :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 4 2009, 09:00 PM~13784368
> *Hey Salut guys !! en passant cest où le show du 20-21 juillet ?
> *



scrape by the lake a niagara falls


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 4 2009, 11:20 PM~13786387
> *a oui vraiment ???tu doi etre heureu vieu fif  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ah oui tellement jvais enfin pouvoir pimper un ptit fif et faire un peut de fric! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 5 2009, 09:46 PM~13797090
> *scrape by the lake a niagara falls
> *


18 et 19 juillet lops...C'est la fin de semaine...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 5 2009, 07:48 PM~13797109
> *ah oui tellement jvais enfin pouvoir pimper un ptit fif et faire un peut de fric! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 toi pimpé ? avec ta dégaine de mack low cost??????jsui pas sur que tu devienne bien riche :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT pour Abel le mack en carton :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 5 2009, 11:03 PM~13797320
> *18 et 19 juillet lops...C'est la fin de semaine...
> *


are you sure of the date becose i'll make my resservation now !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  !!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI FAMILY !!!! :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 6 2009, 01:03 PM~13802764
> *Scrape date is locked - July 19th (one day show) - new location (Prudhommes Landing - 2 minutes from the old spot) - more info to follow  :biggrin:
> *


*SCRAPE DATE IS NOW OFFICIAL AND ITS AT A NEW PLACE*


----------



## lowriderbikelife

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2009, 07:56 PM~13785128
> *Hi there welcome to lay it low, whats your name bro? im Jay
> *



Hey moi c Hugo on sest vu au dernier meating de luxurious !!!


----------



## syked1

cool fak bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## lowriderbikelife

ehhh juste comme ca ya pas quelqun de Montreal qui aurait des pieces a me vendre ?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 6 2009, 07:57 PM~13808521
> *ehhh juste comme ca ya pas quelqun de Montreal qui aurait des pieces a me vendre ?
> *



moi tu veux quoi?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 6 2009, 09:57 PM~13808521
> *ehhh juste comme ca ya pas quelqun de Montreal qui aurait des pieces a me vendre ?
> *


tu cherche quoi au juste ??? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbikelife

jveu un handlebar flat ou squar twist , extenser , stem double bott et un continental kit !!! c pas mal c pour tout de suite !! :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 7 2009, 01:26 PM~13815125
> *jveu un handlebar flat ou squar twist , extenser , stem double bott et un continental kit !!! c pas mal c pour tout de suite !!  :thumbsup:
> *


demande a joe $$ il a surment ca-sinon tu peut acheter de the poor boys qui est avec wicked metalworks il est bon vendeur pas chere


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 7 2009, 01:26 PM~13815125
> *jveu un handlebar flat ou squar twist , extenser , stem double bott et un continental kit !!! c pas mal c pour tout de suite !!  :thumbsup:
> *


i got what you are looking for my name is jeff so get back whit me for more detail  :thumbsup: i have conti kit , handlebar &all :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 7 2009, 03:37 PM~13816367
> *demande a joe $$ il a surment ca-sinon tu peut acheter de the poor boys qui est avec wicked metalworks il est bon vendeur pas chere
> *


hey big bro i got all that he need right herre !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2009, 06:34 PM~13818322
> *hey big  bro  i got all that he  need  right herre !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


oh ok cool temps mieux even better


----------



## syked1

i got my plaque back from the engraver:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 nice


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 7 2009, 05:55 PM~13818515
> *i got my plaque back from the engraver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: good job like always jay!!! :h5:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 7 2009, 03:55 PM~13818515
> *i got my plaque back from the engraver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: awesome bro !


----------



## el-rimo

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel+May 7 2009, 09:31 PM~13819894-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  good job like always jay!!! :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx but all the props goto the big D for doin the artwork
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el-rimo_@May 7 2009, 10:27 PM~13820452
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  awesome bro !
> *


thx rimo


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 7 2009, 01:26 PM~13815125
> *jveu un handlebar flat ou squar twist , extenser , stem double bott et un continental kit !!! c pas mal c pour tout de suite !!  :thumbsup:
> *


done deal  jeff says thx bro


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 9 2009, 01:47 AM~13833373
> *t t t
> *


wHAT uP fam!!! ONLY CPLWE MORE HOURS TILL dAVE, mATT & bIGGY GET TO MY sHOP!!! :0 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 9 2009, 12:53 AM~13833418
> *wHAT uP fam!!!  ONLY CPLWE MORE HOURS TILL dAVE, mATT & bIGGY GET TO MY sHOP!!!  :0  :0
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Heyya! What a great day... to stay inside :uh: What's going on? What's up?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 9 2009, 01:03 PM~13836574
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: maybe something..... maybe soon


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 9 2009, 02:53 PM~13837256
> *wasup wasup
> *


 :cheesy: just send a little something to Jas  and gettin' ready for a hip-hop competition next week


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 9 2009, 02:02 PM~13837324
> *:cheesy: just send a little something to Jas    and gettin' ready for a hip-hop competition next week
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## abel




----------



## lowriderbikelife

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 8 2009, 01:03 PM~13828037
> *done deal  jeff says thx bro
> *


Nice guys on se revoi le 30 au meating !!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 9 2009, 05:43 PM~13838187
> *Nice guys on se revoi le 30 au meating !!! :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: hey té lequel des 2? juste pour savoir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 9 2009, 02:18 PM~13836674
> *:nicoderm: maybe something..... maybe soon
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 9 2009, 05:43 PM~13838187
> *Nice guys on se revoi le 30 au meating !!! :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup the B.C :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

chillin sup twan


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 10 2009, 12:21 PM~13843202
> *chillin sup twan
> *


  ahhhf, I'm working today, and drawing maybe the next happening  Very busy today, Jk! what About you, chillin' in the heat?


----------



## syked1

chillin doing laundry(lavage) need clothes for school tomorrow to get dirty again

sup Lowriderwiz whats really good in yr neck of the woods?


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: SUP FAMILY !!!!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !! 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 10 2009, 11:03 PM~13847248
> *:uh:  Bah !!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: hi lolow so what's the news !! :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 10 2009, 11:15 PM~13847387
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: hi  lolow so  what's the news !! :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!
> *


going to see the saaq doctor for the evaluation on the 12 th ,then will see what happen with the money hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 10 2009, 11:23 PM~13847467
> *going to see the saaq doctor for the evaluation on the 12 th ,then will see what happen with the money hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


what is a saaq doctor ? is it the money becose of the crash you hade bro ???


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 10 2009, 11:32 PM~13847548
> *what is  a saaq  doctor ? is it the money becose  of the crash you hade  bro ???
> *


yea its a doctor that make evaluation, of the problems you have from car/truck/motorcycle accident  (and they give you some money depending how much your fucked up from that evaluation)


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 10 2009, 11:36 PM~13847594
> *yea its a doctor that make evaluation, of the problems you have from car/truck/motorcycle accident   (and they give you some money depending how much your fucked up from that evaluation)
> *


THX for the info bro & good luck i hope it will turn the best for you bro !! ON side i'm supose to go get all my my parts from the cromeshop tomorow or in the next day to come !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 10 2009, 08:47 PM~13847699
> *THX for the  info bro  &  good luck i hope it will turn  the best for you bro !! ON  side  i'm supose to go  get all my  my parts from the cromeshop  tomorow or in the next day to come !!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lolow




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 10 2009, 08:36 PM~13847594
> *yea its a doctor that make evaluation, of the problems you have from car/truck/motorcycle accident   (and they give you some money depending how much your fucked up from that evaluation)
> *


good luck with taht bro


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 11 2009, 12:43 AM~13848197
> *good luck with taht bro
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 10 2009, 09:43 PM~13848208
> *thanks  :cheesy:
> *


its ok bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Riders....


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 11 2009, 05:59 AM~13849832
> *Good morning Riders....
> *


sup homie ?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 11 2009, 10:15 AM~13850547
> *sup homie ?
> *


 :wave: What's good RimOOO? :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

hi guys


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!! :thumbsup:  :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2009, 12:34 PM~13851217
> *hi guys
> *


 :wave:  :thumbsup: hi bro what's the news !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 'Sup Jeff!? The ''mystery'' coming out soon?!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2009, 01:26 PM~13851596
> *:wave: 'Sup Jeff!? The ''mystery'' coming out soon?!! :biggrin:
> *


well it look that way when very soon !!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: then ant-wan when the mystery will be out you will love it & go :worship:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship: !!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2009, 10:36 AM~13851686
> *well it look  that  way  when very soon  !!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  then  ant-wan when the mystery  will  be  out  you will  love it  &  go :worship:    :wow:    :wow:    :worship:  !!!!!!
> *


thats sure bro !!!!!!
a lot of very good build in the montreal chapter!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 11 2009, 01:50 PM~13851818
> *thats sure bro !!!!!!
> a lot of very good build in the montreal chapter!!!!
> *


merci fréro !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2009, 10:58 AM~13851912
> *merci  fréro  !!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


de rien c'est bien normal c la simple vérité !!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 11 2009, 04:15 PM~13853270
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: hi lolow !!!!


----------



## lowriderbikelife

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 9 2009, 03:50 PM~13838205
> *:wave:  hey té lequel des 2? juste pour savoir :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


je suis lui avec la casquette et le bike vert !!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

YEA BROTHER !!! TTT  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 11 2009, 05:42 PM~13854670
> *je suis lui avec la casquette et le bike vert !!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 11 2009, 11:48 PM~13857992
> *
> *


SALLUE mon DAVE !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

good night y'all____ keep it low


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave:     rrrrrrr ride rrrrr ride mmmm ride


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 12 2009, 09:30 AM~13861089
> *good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:
> *


 Sup lolow!? So how was the evaluation? Gettin' rich today?? :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2009, 08:31 AM~13850644
> *:wave: What's good RimOOO?  :cheesy:
> *


just chilin bro  
what about you ??


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 12 2009, 09:03 AM~13861919
> *Sup lolow!? So how was the evaluation? Gettin' rich today?? :0
> *


like all day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 12 2009, 11:21 AM~13862071
> *just chilin bro
> what about you ??
> *


Chillin' too bro..... at work  but busy these days with the dance classes!
Waiting maybe for my first custom part for my trike :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 12 2009, 09:32 AM~13862175
> *Chillin' too bro..... at work  but busy these days with the dance classes!
> Waiting maybe for my first custom part for my trike :biggrin:
> *


am just get back from job :biggrin: 
whats your job bro ?
good to heard for the custom parts   
dont forgot to post some pics please :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 12 2009, 12:03 PM~13861919
> *Sup lolow!? So how was the evaluation? Gettin' rich today?? :0
> *


it was just a evaluation for my problem like my arm /back /hip /neck and all my scars :biggrin: (the rest its some one else)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 12 2009, 11:39 AM~13862238
> *am just get back from job  :biggrin:
> whats your job bro ?
> good to heard for the custom parts
> dont forgot to post some pics please  :biggrin:
> *


  Don't worry, I'll post them.... ''Heaven''tualy  
I'm working in a Benjamin Moore paint store and I'm also interior designer! I also have a little sideline as a hip-hop dance teacher...
About you bro?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 12 2009, 02:59 PM~13864268
> *it was just a evaluation for my problem like my arm /back /hip /neck and all my scars  :biggrin: (the rest its some one else)
> *


The problem is that you don't have a car? :nosad: 
 just joking lolow


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 12 2009, 07:38 PM~13866607
> *The problem is that you don't have a car?  :nosad:
> just joking lolow
> *


i have one its in peices :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 12 2009, 04:36 PM~13866565
> *  Don't worry, I'll post them.... ''Heaven''tualy
> I'm working in a Benjamin Moore paint store and I'm also interior designer! I also have a little sideline as a hip-hop dance teacher...
> About you bro?
> *


thats cool bro
am coachbuilder n painter but right now i work in a metalshop am welder n i make all make all metalwork customer need!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 12 2009, 06:04 PM~13867458
> *i have one its in peices  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 12 2009, 05:08 PM~13866896
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sup abel ?


----------



## syked1

sup rimolo


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2009, 09:14 PM~13869435
> *sup rimolo
> *


just chilin befor going to work bro  
what about you ?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 13 2009, 12:16 AM~13869448
> *just chilin befor going to work bro
> what about you ?
> *


just got home from another 12 km or so ride with jeff


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2009, 09:17 PM~13869461
> *just got home from another 12 km or so ride with jeff
> *


 :0 :0 dont use all of the tires of your bike bro because we have to ride this summer :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup gramps, sup twan


----------



## Ant-Wan

Heyaw guys!!! :wave: :biggrin: 
Sup Jay, just looking for a gold crank


----------



## abel

:h5:


----------



## syked1

another 10 KM/6 miles put on with jeffy, we are up and over the 60 km mark for the season


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 13 2009, 09:08 PM~13880149
> *another 10 KM/6 miles put on with jeffy, we are up and over the 60 km mark for the season
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: Hell-hoe every-1!!! :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

hello hello


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 14 2009, 12:08 AM~13880149
> *another 10 KM/6 miles put on with jeffy, we are up and over the 60 km mark for the season
> *


HO yea & still looking for more Km to go riding & having fun bro !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 15 2009, 01:35 PM~13897892
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


sup brother lolow ?


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good week-end guys!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 15 2009, 11:54 PM~13901619
> *:wave: good week-end guys!
> *


x2


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 15 2009, 10:50 PM~13902608
> *x2
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 14 2009, 11:48 PM~13891289
> *HO yea  & still  looking for more  Km to go riding &  having fun bro !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


added another 12-15 Km last night, we are up to around 80-90 km's


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2009, 01:24 PM~13906163
> *added another 12-15 Km last night, we are up to around 80-90 km's
> *


come with your ride to make the "tour de france" with the lowbike :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 16 2009, 07:41 PM~13907604
> *come with your ride to make the "tour de france" with the lowbike :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2009, 07:11 PM~13908118
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 17 2009, 06:23 AM~13910726
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## lolow

any pics of the bikes finished :dunno:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 17 2009, 01:27 PM~13911758
> *any pics of the bikes finished :dunno:
> *


nope they would have to be finished  lol me & jeff saw "le patche" aka maggy on friday night in the old port, jeff has pix of us down at the jacques cartier quai and the bonsecour market behind us


----------



## syked1

I ve been riding this so far this year and check the speedo says 30 something Km thats when we started now its at 122Km


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 17 2009, 12:14 PM~13912314
> *I ve been riding this so far this year and check the speedo says 30 something Km thats when we started now its at 122Km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

:0


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup guys sup gramps


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2009, 03:57 PM~13922356
> *sup guys sup gramps
> *


lolow right there!!! 49 year old man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

sup lux!


----------



## syked1

sup guys if any one wants a custom crown CAD design i got 2 here ready to go



















hit me up ill give you a good price... $20


----------



## syked1

a sneak peak to parts for a future dragon bike im gonna do after i finish the Kandy Cobalt Blue "Bird on a wire" "birdcage parts" bike...

dragon sproket i just finished - cad by me with elements from a justdeez design:









dragon handlebars i just finished - cad by me with elements from a justdeez design:









dragon pedals - whole cad by me:









dragon mirrors - whole cad by me:









Dragon crown - Justdeez:









Dragon steering wheel - Justdeez:









Dragon forks & sissybars:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: 

site will be updated soon with all the new info


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13927087
> *a sneak peak to parts for a future dragon bike im gonna do after i finish the Kandy Cobalt Blue "Bird on a wire" "birdcage parts" bike...
> 
> dragon sproket i just finished - cad by me with elements from a justdeez design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragon handlebars i just finished - cad by me with elements from a justdeez design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragon pedals - whole cad by me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragon mirrors - whole cad by me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon crown - Justdeez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon steering wheel - Justdeez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon forks & sissybars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good j. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

thx danny  without yr designs it wouldnt be possible, even if it is just cutting & resizing & pasting for the most part, it all needs to be centred and symetrical


----------



## lolow




----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 19 2009, 08:37 AM~13932328
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup bro ?


----------



## abel

:uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup y'all!!! :biggrin: What's good? 
Those designs are crazy JayzN!!!  This bike gonna be amazing, as usual!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2009, 02:51 PM~13934611
> *:wave: wASSup y'all!!!  :biggrin: What's good?
> Those designs are crazy JayzN!!!  This bike gonna be amazing, as usual!
> *


Thx twan, best part is that its no rush, so i can take the time & do them & re-do them if i have to make changes.


----------



## lolow




----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 20 2009, 12:28 PM~13947736
> *sup :wave:
> *


sup lolow


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 20 2009, 04:54 PM~13950363
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup homie ?


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :biggrin: :cheesy:   Yèèèèèàààhhh!


----------



## abel

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

:0 whats up guys fukin nice day today :biggrin: , you know the Double J will be rolling tonight, off to the old port :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 21 2009, 04:19 PM~13959651
> *:0 whats up guys fukin nice day today :biggrin: , you know the Double J will be rolling tonight, off to the old port :biggrin: :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

ho yea !! :yes: :h5: :yes: for sure so let's go & low ride  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: !!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 21 2009, 04:29 PM~13960452
> *:biggrin:
> *


coming to the show on sunday lolow?


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave: :biggrin: SUP FAMILY !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup: :h5:  :thumbsup: :wow: :yes: SUP GUYS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 22 2009, 01:20 PM~13969405
> *
> *


:wave:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :wave: :yes: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2009, 11:13 PM~13963913
> *coming to the show on sunday lolow?
> *


what is the entry price $$$ ???? & can you give me a lift there ? oh yea the reservation are made for scrape :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 22 2009, 02:11 PM~13970772
> *what is the entry price $$$ ???? & can  you  give me  a lift there ? oh yea  the  reservation are made for scrape  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 22 2009, 11:15 PM~13974445
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:   :yes: :thumbsup: THX MON DAVE !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI FAMILY TODAY WAS D DAY :yes: ONLY SMALL FITING & DETAILS TO GO !!!! AND I KEEP GOING UP TTT & WORKING ON A NEW DISSPLAY SO TO ALL THE FAMILY KEEP ON THE GOOD WORK LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHA !!!  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :h5:  :wow:  :yes: :yes: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 22 2009, 10:35 PM~13974603
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:        :yes:  :thumbsup:  THX MON DAVE  !!!!!!!!
> *


cool mon Jeffy... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEA IT'S RIDING TIME !!! :biggrin: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: SO LET'S GO & STAY LOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: TTT 4 the luxurious family !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

final assembly on the d-ice is finished motha fuka's


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 24 2009, 08:18 PM~13985462
> *final assembly on the d-ice is finished motha fuka's
> *


And is it ever    hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :h5: :h5: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY !!! IT'S D TIME D-ICEY TIME !!!!! :wow: :wow:   hno: hno:  :h5:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :worship: TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 25 2009, 12:30 AM~13987317
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey bro wasup !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2009, 12:26 AM~13987278
> *And is it ever        hno:  hno:  :wow:  :wow:  :h5: :h5:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THX U BROTHA FOR ALL YOU DIDE TO HELP IN TO THIS & YEA IS IT EVER FINISH ?????? :biggrin: :no: :biggrin: hehehehe !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:   good night 2 evry one i know i will & sweat dream !!!   :wave:    :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 25 2009, 12:36 AM~13988564
> *:wave:      good night  2  evry one  i know i will & sweat dream !!!      :wave:            :wave:
> *


you too bro


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 25 2009, 09:36 AM~13989911
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


whats crackin lolow ?


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## syked1

whats going on dudes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 25 2009, 05:44 PM~13993718
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :h5: uffin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

wasup lolow !!!! :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

good morning guys have a good day !


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 26 2009, 03:30 AM~13998316
> *good morning guys have a good day !
> *


x2


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guys  it's been a little while I didn't came here :uh: That's suck for this week-end that I can't be at the meeting :angry:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 26 2009, 03:33 PM~14002255
> *:wave: Sup guys   it's been a little while I didn't came here  :uh:  That's suck for this week-end that I can't be at the meeting :angry:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Next meeting will take place on saturday may 30th at the pawn shop at 6 p.m (3639 Wellington)*


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14006320
> *Next meeting will take place on saturday may 30th at the pawn shop at 6 p.m (3639 Wellington)
> *


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 26 2009, 12:33 PM~14002255
> *:wave: Sup guys   it's been a little while I didn't came here  :uh:  That's suck for this week-end that I can't be at the meeting :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
il va faloir sévire..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yup yup, ill be there, and there is also a show on sunday in st-eustache at the autodrome


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2009, 05:28 AM~14011030
> *yup yup, ill be there, and there is also a show on sunday in st-eustache at the autodrome
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2009, 05:28 AM~14011030
> *yup yup, ill be there, and there is also a show on sunday in st-eustache at the autodrome
> *


Heylow
:biggrin: What a surprise  
And by the way, all my week-end is booked by 6 shows in 2 days... So no autodrome too :tears: But I'll be there for the others :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2009, 05:28 AM~14011030
> *yup yup, ill be there, and there is also a show on sunday in st-eustache at the autodrome
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14006320
> *Next meeting will take place on saturday may 30th at the pawn shop at 6 p.m (3639 Wellington)
> *


 :0 im there too prez :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 27 2009, 03:13 PM~14014857
> *:0 im there too prez  :cheesy:
> *


a ben colisse cest joe money tabarnak


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2009, 03:50 PM~14015229
> *a ben colisse cest joe money tabarnak
> *


I SECOND THAT TABARNAK !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 27 2009, 06:25 AM~14011017
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> il va faloir sévire..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: heehehehehehe !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

Some pix of a ride me & jeff did saturday evening, pix taken along park avenue near mont royal park


----------



## syked1

a vid frm the sunset in the old port saturday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQfRfmP6QoA


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: WASUP FAMILY !!!! :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2009, 09:48 PM~14019130
> *Some pix of a ride me & jeff did saturday evening, pix taken along park avenue near mont royal park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:  :nicoderm:  YEA TTT EVRY DAYS !!! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

good pics jeff  and nice song on the vids jay! SP


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 28 2009, 10:40 AM~14023745
> *good pics jeff  and nice song on the vids jay! SP
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 28 2009, 10:40 AM~14023745
> *good pics jeff  and nice song on the vids jay! SP
> *


I took the pics & made the vid  thx abel i figured why not make it a tru MTL vid


----------



## Ant-Wan

'Sup guys!!! :wave: ready for the autodrome? lucky to have a good weather forecast, if this is it  :biggrin: At what time is supposed to finish?? Maybe after my show I can be there, dépendant de la réponse à la question! :0  c ya


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 28 2009, 03:32 PM~14027458
> *I took the pics & made the vid  thx abel i figured why not make it a tru MTL vid
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 28 2009, 09:59 PM~14031251
> *'Sup guys!!! :wave: ready for the autodrome? lucky to have a good weather forecast, if this is it   :biggrin: At what time is supposed to finish?? Maybe after my show I can be there, dépendant de la réponse à la question!  :0   c ya
> *



the show close at 6 i think


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2009, 06:48 PM~14019130
> *Some pix of a ride me & jeff did saturday evening, pix taken along park avenue near mont royal park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice work dogg


----------



## syked1

thx for stoppin by dude


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 28 2009, 10:59 PM~14031251
> *'Sup guys!!! :wave: ready for the autodrome? lucky to have a good weather forecast, if this is it   :biggrin: At what time is supposed to finish?? Maybe after my show I can be there, dépendant de la réponse à la question!  :0   c ya
> *



yannonce 80% de chance de pluie ...


----------



## syked1

je vien de cheker pis ca dis 40% pis haut de 14 Deg. sur theweathernetwork.com / meteo media


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!! I HOPE THERE WILL BE NO RAIN SUNDAY FOR THE FIRST GRAND UNVELING OF D-ICE :biggrin: :biggrin: hno:  :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## syked1

:0 :0 me neither  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@May 29 2009, 12:03 AM~14032096
> *  nice work dogg
> *


THX U HOMIES FROM THE DOUBLE J LUX BROTHA TEAM !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: ( D-ICEY-JEFFY-JEFF , SYKED1 JASON !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@May 29 2009, 09:02 AM~14034611
> *yannonce 80% de chance de pluie ...
> *


A BIEN SA VA LA PATCHE :wave: :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

TTT  :thumbsup: :wave:     :wave: see you all at the meeting !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 30 2009, 12:23 AM~14043347
> *TTT    :thumbsup:  :wave:          :wave:  see you all at the  meeting  !!!!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 30 2009, 10:37 AM~14045072
> *
> *


HI WASUP ABEL !!!!! :wave: :h5: :wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 30 2009, 09:53 AM~14045140
> *HI  WASUP  ABEL  !!!!!  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :yes:    :thumbsup: !!!!!!
> *



nothing much you?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 30 2009, 11:10 AM~14045221
> *nothing much you?
> *


hoping for you guys that the condition turn so you all can see the new D-ICE TOMOROW BUT i :dunno: ???? I HOPE BECOSE IT WOULD MAKE ME VERY PROUD TO SHOW THE REST OF THE FAMILY WHAT I HAVE ACHIEVE THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

TTT HI FAMILLY !!!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:  :yes: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 30 2009, 12:18 PM~14045531
> *wasup :wave:
> *


hi lolow not a lot i'll see you at the meeting bro !! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY DOUBLE J TEAM PARTENER I PUT 4 MORE where at 176 +5 =181-31=150 grand totals this year !!! TTT :h5: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: hehehehehehe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderbikelife

WASUP FAMILLY !!! :cheesy:  :wave: :h5:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 31 2009, 09:30 AM~14051846
> *WASUP FAMILLY !!! :cheesy:    :wave:  :h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 31 2009, 10:30 AM~14051846
> *WASUP FAMILLY !!! :cheesy:    :wave:  :h5:
> *


wasup bro ca va?


----------



## lowriderbikelife

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 31 2009, 08:43 AM~14052183
> *wasup bro ca va?
> *


Topp Shappe !!! Mais ca aurrait été nice l'Import Tunner aujourd'hui !! 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 31 2009, 12:00 PM~14052276
> *Topp Shappe !!! Mais ca aurrait été nice l'Import Tunner aujourd'hui !!
> :thumbsdown:
> *


ouis mets ens on etais pret a devoiler le bike a Jeff le D-Ice - tse le gar qui ta venddu des pieces


----------



## lowriderbikelife

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 31 2009, 09:43 AM~14052498
> *ouis mets ens on etais pret a devoiler le bike a Jeff le D-Ice - tse le gar qui ta venddu des pieces
> *


Jai vraiment hate de voir la sorti de D-ICE !!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@May 31 2009, 11:00 AM~14052276
> *Topp Shappe !!! Mais ca aurrait été nice l'Import Tunner aujourd'hui !!
> :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## AMB1800

big up to luxurious! i met the france chapter this weekend, very good and motivated people that are down to earth for lowridin  we all helped charging douk's car today, i have some pics i'll probaly post up in here if you guys are cool with it


----------



## syked1

hey AMB thats cool yeah thay are some down ass cats out there, sure we'd love to see the pix


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 1 2009, 03:00 PM~14062318
> *big up to luxurious! i met the france chapter this weekend, very good and motivated people that are down to earth for lowridin    we all helped charging douk's car today, i have some pics i'll probaly post up in here if you guys are cool with it
> *


   post them up :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

shinning in the sun  































































ready to hit the road


----------



## lolow

nice pics


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 1 2009, 03:43 PM~14064448
> *shinning in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to hit the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you for your help homie


----------



## syked1

cool good shit


----------



## syked1

anyone want a crown & fork design pm me & the rest of the parts are being made as we speak


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: HEYLOW guys :biggrin: So, it was a nice meeting saturday night?? I'll be there at the show june 14th :cheesy: so i'll see the BIG unveiling  and try to bring my bike :0 c-ya


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 1 2009, 05:43 PM~14064448
> *shinning in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to hit the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 1 2009, 09:16 PM~14066617
> *:wave: HEYLOW guys  :biggrin:  So, it was a nice meeting saturday night?? I'll be there at the show june 14th :cheesy: so i'll see the BIG unveiling   and try to bring my bike :0 c-ya
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:biggrin: morning


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I know Im a few days late but I just wanted to pay my respects. RIP :angel:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: !!!! wasup family !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 02:37 PM~14071870
> *I know Im a few days late but I just wanted to pay my respects. RIP  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel:


----------



## syked1

thats for Cutty i guess? RIP bro


----------



## D-ice69

:angel:


----------



## abel

morning brotha


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14074559
> *thats for Cutty i guess? RIP bro
> *


x2 RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## syked1

hell rimo


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 3 2009, 12:59 PM~14083818
> *hell rimo
> *


wassup brother ??


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: !!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 4 2009, 08:12 AM~14092344
> *WASUP  FAMILY        :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave: !!!!!!!
> *


    sup senor d icey ??? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 4 2009, 09:09 AM~14092791
> *     sup senor d icey ??? :biggrin:
> *


wasup rimo, was nice meeting you and your club in illzach, hope to meet you again next year :nicoderm:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 4 2009, 10:06 AM~14093303
> *wasup rimo, was nice meeting you and your club in illzach, hope to meet you again next year  :nicoderm:
> *


thank you homie!!!niceto meet you too :biggrin: :biggrin: 
make sure i will be their next year homie  
take care
Peace


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :h5: another 10 or so km - 6miles + today with d-ice oner LUX fam bam god damn thank you ma'am :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 5 2009, 12:42 AM~14099979
> *:thumbsup: :h5: another 10 or so km - 6miles +  today with d-ice oner LUX fam bam god damn thank you ma'am  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: uffin: uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guys...


----------



## syked1

good morning jimbo


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 5 2009, 09:14 AM~14102155
> *good morning jimbo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 5 2009, 08:43 AM~14103126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    cool pic !!


----------



## D-ice69

YEA REAL COOL PIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: GO LOLOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14099400
> *thank you homie!!!niceto meet you too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> make sure i will be their next year homie
> take care
> Peace
> *





LLLLLLLEEEEEE RIMO!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 5 2009, 12:19 PM~14103450
> *YEA REAL COOL  PIC  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  GO  LOLOW  !!!!!!!!
> *


damn im sexy :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 5 2009, 06:29 PM~14107604
> *LLLLLLLEEEEEE RIMO!!!!
> *


héhé wassup mr magic ???????


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning guys!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

hey hey wasup


----------



## el-rimo

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Not that much, the dance rush is almost over! Nationals and internationals competitions au 10-30 in 3 weeks, my students show in 2 weeks! 
I also recieve a 1000$ award to go on a broadway bounds in NYC! 
I want to do it but it's 4500$... :0 ...but I know it's a lifetime expercience :0 
What about you guys? I saw a nice engraved and plated bike club plaque  And somw fukN nice rims  
Good job ''still'' as usual :biggrin: TTmfT


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 6 2009, 10:24 AM~14111545
> *Not that much, the dance rush is almost over! Nationals and internationals competitions au 10-30 in 3 weeks, my students show in 2 weeks!
> I also recieve a 1000$ award to go on a broadway bounds in NYC!
> I want to do it but it's 4500$...  :0 ...but I know it's a lifetime expercience :0
> What about you guys? I saw a nice engraved and plated bike club plaque  And somw fukN nice rims
> Good job ''still'' as usual :biggrin: TTmfT
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

yo Dave... I want a plaque...

have to do it laser cutted now .. right?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 6 2009, 08:35 PM~14113576
> *yo Dave... I want a plaque...
> 
> have to do it laser cutted now  .. right?
> *


 :uh: yup


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 6 2009, 05:35 PM~14113576
> *yo Dave... I want a plaque...
> 
> have to do it laser cutted now  .. right?
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 6 2009, 09:23 PM~14114204
> *:uh: yup
> *


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 6 2009, 07:23 PM~14114204
> *:uh: yup
> *


x2222 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: wASSup guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## syked1

yo twan est-ce que cest toi dans le video de SP number #1 ? ca semble a toi mais p-e pas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 5 2009, 10:43 AM~14103126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2009, 01:11 PM~14118222
> *:biggrin: wASSup guys!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 7 2009, 05:12 PM~14119578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

damn jay and jeff you have loose us early yesterday


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 7 2009, 11:52 PM~14122097
> *damn jay and jeff you have loose us early yesterday
> *


yeah after we turned down st denis we lost you guys and we went to the old port with joe $$


----------



## syked1




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## syked1

:wave: whats up bro


----------



## syked1

and the part we dont see the rectangle tube where the plaque goes has twist around it - finally finished on both sides - now the final blending can start


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2009, 11:51 PM~14122626
> *:wave: whats up bro
> *


not a damn thing. past my bedtime :angry:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 01:01 AM~14122718
> *not a damn thing.  past my bedtime :angry:
> *


me too its 1 here and i goto be up at 5


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody... :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2009, 09:54 PM~14122649
> *and the part we dont see the rectangle tube where the plaque goes has twist around it - finally finished on both sides - now the final blending can start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job brother !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning y'all :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2009, 08:36 PM~14120827
> *yo twan est-ce que cest toi dans le video de SP number #1 ? ca semble a toi mais p-e pas
> *


 :0 J'avou que ça aurait bien pu... de loin  ça aurait été au moins 100 x mieux  believe mi!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2009, 11:26 PM~14122383
> *yeah after we turned down st denis we lost you guys and we went to the old port with joe $$
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 8 2009, 08:50 AM~14124254
> *:0 J'avou que ça aurait bien pu... de loin   ça aurait été au moins 100 x mieux  believe mi!
> *


heheheheh cool, ouin avoue cest pas un top


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2009, 11:35 PM~14122462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :wave: !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## lolow

wasup :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 9 2009, 02:36 PM~14139140
> *wasup
> *


YO BROTHA !!!! :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin: :h5: :wave: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

hello hello :wave: :h5: another nice ride last night


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:  :yes: FAMILY !!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2009, 07:30 PM~14142186
> *WASUP    :wave:  :h5:  :wave:    :thumbsup:    :yes:  FAMILY !!!!!!!
> *


is your bike gonna be at car fever ?? :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 9 2009, 06:41 PM~14143612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 9 2009, 09:39 PM~14143577
> *is your bike gonna be at car fever ?? :dunno:
> *


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IF WE HAVE ALL THE CONDITION FOR IT !!!! :yes: :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup: !!!!! & I'LL TRY EVEN HARDER FOR YOU AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY !!!! LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 9 2009, 09:41 PM~14143612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY DAVE :biggrin: !!!! PEUX TU TROUVER LA TENTE POUR LE D-ICE POUR CAR FEVER SVP !!!!!! :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup brothers :biggrin: see y'all guys dimanche :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 10 2009, 10:24 AM~14148233
> *:wave: wASSup brothers  :biggrin: see y'all guys dimanche :cheesy:
> *


FOR REAL !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: hehehehehehehehehe !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 10 2009, 10:05 AM~14148095
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


 :h5: hi LOLOW :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 10 2009, 10:24 AM~14148233
> *:wave: wASSup brothers  :biggrin: see y'all guys dimanche :cheesy:
> *


sexy twan on fait du covoiturage ?
heheeh


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jun 10 2009, 12:17 PM~14149279
> *sexy twan on fait du covoiturage ?
> heheeh
> 
> *


what !!!! not a other dancer :biggrin: :biggrin: hehehehehehehehehehehe !!!! :scrutinize: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jun 10 2009, 11:17 AM~14149279
> *sexy twan on fait du covoiturage ?
> heheeh
> 
> *


Ouais on pourrait bien  Je te confirme ça!!!  et on s'arrange uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 10 2009, 12:02 PM~14149663
> *what  !!!!  not  a other  dancer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hehehehehehehehehehehe  !!!! :scrutinize:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  !!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: Don't worry, I don't think that the others will be stuck with this  héhéhé


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 10 2009, 08:47 AM~14148002
> *HEY DAVE  :biggrin: !!!!  PEUX  TU TROUVER  LA TENTE POUR LE D-ICE  POUR CAR FEVER SVP !!!!!!    :biggrin:  :h5:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


je check ca demain promis mon Jeff!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

another picture from the Double J's luxurious adventures - this was monday night at Place Jacques Cartier in front of the City Hall


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2009, 08:38 PM~14154426
> *another picture from the Double J's luxurious adventures - this was monday night at Place Jacques Cartier in front of the City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

more rides me & jeff have done earlier in the season during the day & a couple weeks ago in the evening


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2009, 09:48 PM~14155268
> *more rides me & jeff have done earlier in the season during the day & a couple weeks ago in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

even got a video monday night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kebOwTJc-x8


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2009, 06:15 PM~14152466
> *je check ca demain promis mon Jeff!!!
> *


THX MON DAVE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2009, 11:40 PM~14155989
> *
> *


AND MORE TO COME !!!!! :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup: HO YEA !!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2009, 08:53 PM~14156135
> *even got a video monday night
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kebOwTJc-x8
> *


 :0    sa le fait !!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2009, 10:53 PM~14156135
> *even got a video monday night
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kebOwTJc-x8
> *



no more sound because the copyright :angry: :banghead:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 11 2009, 09:41 AM~14158817
> *no more sound because the copyright  :angry:  :banghead:
> *


*abel* some of your vedeos are like that to :angry:


----------



## AMB1800

youtube is :thumbsdown: since they started with all this copyright shit, when you want to find a video clip of a song for example, you don't find shit anymore because it all got deleted :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 11 2009, 09:16 AM~14159046
> *abel some of your vedeos are like that to :angry:
> *



i know :angry:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 11 2009, 09:28 AM~14159132
> *youtube is  :thumbsdown:  since they started with all this copyright shit, when you want to find a video clip of a song for example, you don't find shit anymore because it all got deleted  :uh:
> *



:yessad:


----------



## syked1

shits wack, maybe i can upload it to photobucket


----------



## lolow

:uh: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

and its just a bit too big for photo bucket


----------



## lolow

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 11 2009, 07:18 PM~14164477
> *and its just a bit too big for photo bucket
> *


too bad  maybe you can sing a song?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 12 2009, 01:14 AM~14167595
> *too bad  maybe you can sing a song?
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :no: hahahahahaha no DAMMMM WAY I'M SINING !!!!! BUT RIDING & BILDING NEW BIKE ANY TIME YOU WHANTE YEA THAt'S ME D-ICEY-J :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:  !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

ANY WAY GOOD NIGHT TO YOU ALL !!! :wave:      :wave: SEE you all tomorow !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HEY SALLU T -WAN :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 12 2009, 12:56 AM~14168064
> *HEY SALLU T -WAN :wave:
> *


 Heillo Jeffy  Hope it will be nice weather dimanche... even it doesn't look like :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 12 2009, 02:09 AM~14168168
> *Heillo Jeffy   Hope it will be nice weather dimanche... even it doesn't look like :angry:
> *


:angry: :dunno:  but i hope still   me to i 'm so exited aboult the moment i'll show you guy's all my work !!!!  :thumbsup: ...for now !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hehehehehehehe !!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 11 2009, 10:14 PM~14167595
> *too bad  maybe you can sing a song?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i have thnik about it to!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by AMB180b_@Jun 11 2009, 07:28 AM~14159132
> *youtube is  :thumbsdown:  since they started with all this copyright shit, when you want to find a video clip of a song for example, you don't find shit anymore because it all got deleted  :uh:
> *


x2 that sucks!!!!
by the way sup tony ?


----------



## AMB1800

all good over here bro, they giving nice weather for the weekend so gonna take out the impala  how things out there


----------



## Ant-Wan

:angry: Fucking metemomedia.... yesterday it was 90% chances of rain, and today 10% :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 12 2009, 09:18 AM~14169426
> *:angry:  Fucking metemomedia.... yesterday it was 90% chances of rain, and today 10% :biggrin:
> *


thats why its called weather prediction :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 12 2009, 09:18 AM~14169426
> *:angry:  Fucking metemomedia.... yesterday it was 90% chances of rain, and today 10% :biggrin:
> *


ouais sont calissement dans lchamps lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jun 12 2009, 09:00 AM~14169588
> *ouais sont calissement dans lchamps lol
> *


HAHA Cré moé mon Maggy que là bas, ont va l'être aussi :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:uh: hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 12 2009, 10:08 AM~14169639
> *HAHA Cré moé mon Maggy que là bas, ont va l'être aussi :roflmao:
> *


 ta raison en esti sur cell la twan :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

joe money


----------



## el-rimo

a handlebar i have build this morning  
the 2 small parts going on the side n are bolt on the handlebar.i have to weld that n after this 2 parts go to the engraver n gold plater.the rest of the handle will be chrome plated but i have to make the custom bracket befor


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 13 2009, 04:54 AM~14177941
> *a handlebar i have build this morning
> the 2 small parts going on the side n are bolt on the handlebar.i have to weld that n after this 2 parts go to the engraver n gold plater.the rest of the handle will be chrome plated but i have to make the custom bracket befor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 13 2009, 03:54 AM~14177941
> *a handlebar i have build this morning
> the 2 small parts going on the side n are bolt on the handlebar.i have to weld that n after this 2 parts go to the engraver n gold plater.the rest of the handle will be chrome plated but i have to make the custom bracket befor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work RRRRIIIIIIIMMMOOOO

just an idea...

you could do some twisted trim that you'll bolt on too.. It'll give a nice look to your handle man! and rideable


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2009, 09:30 AM~14179015
> *nice work RRRRIIIIIIIMMMOOOO
> 
> just an idea...
> 
> you could do some twisted trim that you'll bolt on too.. It'll give a nice look to your handle man! and rideable
> *


i have make d twist trim for the 2 small plake n a set o custom hanldle with d twist but no picture becaus its not finish right now


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 13 2009, 12:30 PM~14179015
> *nice work RRRRIIIIIIIMMMOOOO
> 
> just an idea...
> 
> you could do some twisted trim that you'll bolt on too.. It'll give a nice look to your handle man! and rideable
> *


  talk is cheap !!!  !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:      GOOD NIGHT TO ALL THE FAMILY     :wave: SEE YOU ALL TOMOROW !!!!     :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

good sunday fam


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 14 2009, 05:29 AM~14184713
> *good sunday fam
> *


SALLU FRÉRO RIMOOOO  COMMENT VA ? BIEN OUI ÇA LAIRE QUE ÇA VA ÈTRE AUJOURDHUI :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 13 2009, 12:05 PM~14179482
> *i have make d twist trim for the 2 small plake n a set o custom hanldle with d twist but no picture becaus its not finish right now
> *



now you talking you ugly french mofo!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 14 2009, 08:43 AM~14185321
> *now you talking you ugly french mofo!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 I saw something today... oh MAN!!! All the other guys from the bike club :biggrin: Except Steven :0  Where were you bro??? Hope to see you next time  Rimo, why you didn't came down :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's Jeff's new and improved D-Ice bike...He got most of the parts redone custom and engraved. He worked on it all winter putting a lot of cash, effort and time in it and it really came out nice. Still not finished but I give him mad props for a major improvement!!!   He also took first place in the lowriderbike category...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

nice line ups homies. i wish k-town had low lows like them. BIG PROPS TO LUXRIOUS B.C. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

twoine's trike at the show...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2009, 08:01 PM~14188520
> *Here's Jeff's new and improved D-Ice bike...He got most of the parts redone custom and engraved. He worked on it all winter putting a lot of cash, effort and time in it and it really came out nice. Still not finished but I give him mad props for a major improvement!!!    He also took first place in the lowriderbike category...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: 


lookin good jeffy!!


----------



## syked1

damn rights


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 14 2009, 09:47 PM~14188887
> *:0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> lookin good jeffy!!
> *


THX DANNY YOU SURE DIDE HELP ME !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbikelife

Jeff c'est vraiment débile je suis decu d'avoir manquer ca !!!! jai trop hate de le voir en personne :0 :0 :0 on se donne rendez-vous au prochain show !!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Jun 14 2009, 10:50 PM~14189560
> *Jeff c'est vraiment débile je suis decu d'avoir manquer ca !!!! jai trop hate de le voir en personne  :0  :0  :0  on se donne rendez-vous au prochain show !!!   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: THX !!!! I'LL SEE YOU NEXT TIME  :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2009, 08:01 PM~14188520
> *Here's Jeff's new and improved D-Ice bike...He got most of the parts redone custom and engraved. He worked on it all winter putting a lot of cash, effort and time in it and it really came out nice. Still not finished but I give him mad props for a major improvement!!!    He also took first place in the lowriderbike category...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 14 2009, 10:59 PM~14189678
> *NICE!!!
> *


THX YOU HOMIES !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 14 2009, 09:34 PM~14189327
> *THX DANNY YOU SURE DIDE HELP ME  !!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


glad anytime i can help out the canadian homies


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 15 2009, 12:36 AM~14191002
> *glad anytime i can help out the canadian homies
> *


 well i'm glad to have work whit you & you will have news from me very soon for other parts cad bro  :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 14 2009, 06:17 PM~14188135
> *:0  I saw something today... oh MAN!!! All the other guys from the bike club :biggrin:  Except Steven :0   Where were you bro???  Hope to see you next time   Rimo, why you didn't came down :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



at work fool


----------



## eastside1989

Bad Ass Bikes ... :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2009, 06:01 PM~14188520
> *Here's Jeff's new and improved D-Ice bike...He got most of the parts redone custom and engraved. He worked on it all winter putting a lot of cash, effort and time in it and it really came out nice. Still not finished but I give him mad props for a major improvement!!!    He also took first place in the lowriderbike category...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrat jeffy for your first place     this bike is real badass bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vegASS

:thumbsup: jaime beaucoup le theme de ce bike


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: wASSup guys! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HI ALL OF YOU GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 15 2009, 02:07 PM~14195187
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


JUST CHILLING & WORKING ON THE DESSING OF MY NEXT PROJECT SO IT WILL BE READY WHEN I'LL BE FINISH WHIT THE D-ICE :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: the code name for the new secret project will be ............. hhahhahahaaah not now !!! other wise it would not be a secret well you will know soon real soon hahahahahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: beside that i'M very happy &proud 2 REPRESENT THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14195447
> *JUST CHILLING  &  WORKING ON THE  DESSING  OF MY NEXT PROJECT SO IT WILL BE READY WHEN I'LL BE  FINISH  WHIT THE  D-ICE  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  the code name for the new secret project will be  ............. hhahhahahaaah not now  !!!  other  wise it would not be a secret well  you  will  know  soon  real  soon  hahahahahahahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  beside that  i'M very happy &proud 2 REPRESENT THE  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yessir Jeffy Jeff! Never stop till you reach the top :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2009, 12:31 PM~14195447
> *JUST CHILLING  &  WORKING ON THE  DESSING  OF MY NEXT PROJECT SO IT WILL BE READY WHEN I'LL BE  FINISH  WHIT THE  D-ICE  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  the code name for the new secret project will be  ............. hhahhahahaaah not now  !!!  other  wise it would not be a secret well  you  will  know  soon  real  soon  hahahahahahahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  beside that  i'M very happy &proud 2 REPRESENT THE  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!
> *



fuck the secret


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 15 2009, 01:52 PM~14195656
> *Yessir Jeffy Jeff! Never stop till you reach the top :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 15 2009, 03:04 PM~14195751
> *fuck the secret
> *


ho yea fucker so why dont we see any shit from you ? TALK IS CHEAP BRO !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BY THE WAY CAN YOU SAY GOOD WORDS TO YOUR HOMIES LIKE GOOD WORK OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT ?????    mabe from time to time that would be nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2009, 02:08 PM~14196333
> *ho yea fucker so why dont we see any shit from you ? TALK  IS CHEAP BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BY THE WAY CAN YOU  SAY  GOOD WORDS TO YOUR HOMIES  LIKE GOOD WORK OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT  ?????                                      mabe  from time to time that would be nice !!!!!!!!
> *



what the fuck are talking about fella! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

have'nt you seen my build up topic?

recently posted pics of my engraved rims on chrome....  

you did not post anything before it was at the show,,,, :uh: 

I aint got no secrets!


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Bike was looking realnice at the show Jeffy Jeff!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 15 2009, 07:39 PM~14198629
> * Bike was looking realnice at the show Jeffy Jeff!!!!!!
> *


THX AGAIN DAVE !!! LUX TO THE TOP !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

some news of my home made handlebar


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: heylooooooowwww family!!! :biggrin: Have a good day every-1

:0 Je savais Rimo que tu allais pas laisser un handlebar aussi simple  sweet thing  by the way.... nice shoes! héhéhé


----------



## AMB1800

CA TUE CA RIMOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

hahaha le bracelt du fun car show :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 16 2009, 04:53 AM~14204132
> *:wave: heylooooooowwww family!!!  :biggrin:  Have a good day every-1
> 
> :0 Je savais Rimo que tu allais pas laisser un handlebar aussi simple  sweet thing  by the way.... nice shoes! héhéhé
> *


héhé oui faut bien que je me face la main :biggrin: je metrai dautre pics de la suite du travail sur cette handlebar


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 16 2009, 04:58 AM~14204143
> *CA TUE CA RIMOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> hahaha le bracelt du fun car show  :biggrin:
> *


merci bro  ouai je garde le petit bracelet en souvenir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2009, 10:46 PM~14201519
> *THX AGAIN DAVE  !!!  LUX TO THE TOP !!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 16 2009, 05:59 AM~14204036
> *some news of my home made handlebar
> 
> 
> 
> *


superbe jeune rimolo!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 16 2009, 06:40 AM~14204442
> *superbe jeune rimolo!!!!!!
> *


merci veteralow


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 16 2009, 09:52 AM~14204524
> *merci veteralow
> *


:banghead: hno: C'EST FOU MALADE SE TRUC MEC !!!!    TTT


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 16 2009, 09:20 AM~14205562
> *:banghead:  hno:  C'EST FOU MALADE SE  TRUC  MEC !!!!        TTT
> *


thank you bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 16 2009, 01:09 PM~14206010
> *thank you bro
> *


no realy it is dammmm sick real bad to the bone stuff !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 16 2009, 12:31 PM~14207467
> *no realy  it  is dammmm sick real bad to the  bone  stuff  !!!!!      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:   !!!!!!!!!
> *


thank you again brother


----------



## syked1

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

i see dave is lurkin around


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 16 2009, 07:06 PM~14209932
> *i see dave is lurkin around
> *


yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 16 2009, 06:10 PM~14210472
> *yes sir... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 16 2009, 09:10 PM~14210472
> *yes sir... :biggrin:
> *


SALLUT MON DAVE !!! :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 16 2009, 11:17 PM~14213497
> *SALLUT  MON  DAVE  !!!  :biggrin:    :wave:  :h5:  :wave:      :thumbsup:
> *






:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 15 2009, 02:52 PM~14195656
> *Yessir Jeffy Jeff! Never stop till you reach the top :biggrin:
> *


 YES SIR !!!!  :biggrin: AND EVEN POUSH IT HIGHER BROTHER !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup: :yes: TTT !!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Good morning guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

some new job on my home made handlebar today.i will post some pics tomorow


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 17 2009, 09:50 AM~14215845
> *some new job on my home made handlebar today.i will post some pics tomorow
> *


 :thumbsup: ....yeah, you better to post these pics  I recieve mine from Jas! :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 17 2009, 07:59 AM~14215886
> *:thumbsup: ....yeah, you better to post these pics  I recieve mine from Jas! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 17 2009, 12:23 PM~14217212
> *wasup :wave:
> *


'sup lolow :wave: some little things that I'll post here soon... :biggrin: Whatchu think you doing old man... starting a new page like that :0 It's ok, now you have a car


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 17 2009, 10:30 AM~14217291
> *'sup lolow :wave: some little things that I'll post here soon... :biggrin:  Whatchu think you doing old man... starting a new page like that :0 It's ok, now you have a car
> *


a fuckin badass car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 17 2009, 01:32 PM~14217314
> *a fuckin badass car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YUP DAMMMM RIGHT !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: HI PURPLE WHAT'S NEW ???


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 17 2009, 12:32 PM~14217314
> *a fuckin badass car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: 1 point for the frech homie... ok I'll give you 2!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 17 2009, 01:55 PM~14218203
> *YUP DAMMMM  RIGHT !!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


....And others got some damn fucking incredible bikes :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbikelife

Hey wasup Family !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 17 2009, 12:17 AM~14213497
> *SALLUT  MON  DAVE  !!!  :biggrin:    :wave:  :h5:  :wave:      :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Jun 17 2009, 05:26 PM~14220206
> *Hey wasup Family !!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 17 2009, 06:16 PM~14220087
> *....And others got some damn fucking incredible bikes :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


HOW :dunno: what are you talking aboult ???? lolololololololololol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  hehehehehehe !!!!!! wait to say that ...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Jun 17 2009, 04:26 PM~14220206
> *Hey wasup Family !!!  :biggrin:
> *



who is this?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 16 2009, 04:59 AM~14204036
> *some news of my home made handlebar
> 
> 
> 
> *



now engrave that handle bar!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jun 17 2009, 01:30 PM~14217291-->
> 
> 
> 
> 'sup lolow :wave: some little things that I'll post here soon... :biggrin:  Whatchu think you doing old man... starting a new page like that :0 It's ok, now you have a car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 01:32 PM~14217314
> *a fuckin badass car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Jun 17 2009, 02:55 PM~14218203
> *YUP DAMMMM  RIGHT !!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


thank`s :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 17 2009, 07:34 PM~14221382
> *HOW  :dunno:  what  are  you  talking aboult ????  lolololololololololol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    hehehehehehe  !!!!!!  wait to say that  ...
> *


  I'm saying that this bike club is full of creative people who's making some imaginative and inspiring work! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: ttt


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 18 2009, 02:06 AM~14225058
> * I'm saying that this bike club is full of creative people who's making some imaginative and inspiring work! :thumbsup:  :biggrin: uffin: ttt
> *


X2.....and more.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 17 2009, 09:11 PM~14223987
> *now engrave that handle bar!
> *


yep bro !!!!!dont worry i have think about it this is why i have make the handle like this


----------



## el-rimo

hello big LuxuriouS fam 
some news of the handlebar  
just have to make some other twist for the handle n that shit will be done  
pics of the custom bracket this wekend :0 :0


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 18 2009, 01:06 AM~14225058
> * I'm saying that this bike club is full of creative people who's making some imaginative and inspiring work! :thumbsup:  :biggrin: uffin: ttt
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 17 2009, 11:09 PM~14223948
> *who is this?
> *


one of the two new members on probation...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 18 2009, 06:36 AM~14226051
> *hello big LuxuriouS fam
> some news of the handlebar
> just have to make some other twist for the handle n that shit will be done
> pics of the custom bracket this wekend  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


superbe jeune rimolo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 18 2009, 10:22 AM~14226598
> *superbe jeune rimolo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 17 2009, 11:09 PM~14223948
> *who is this?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 10:19 AM~14226971
> *:uh:
> *


Abel, do you want me to buy tickets for the competition? The nationals are june 29th and the wold cup is on 30th?
I dance between 5:30 and 7:15 pm the 29th and around 6pm the 30th if you still interested!!
:biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 18 2009, 07:22 AM~14226598
> *superbe jeune rimolo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


merci veteralow


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 18 2009, 07:23 AM~14226602
> *x2
> *


thank you brother lolow :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 18 2009, 09:22 AM~14226598
> *superbe jeune rimolo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 08:19 AM~14226971
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 18 2009, 09:33 AM~14227514
> *:yes:    :biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks b-boys ant-wan :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 18 2009, 12:36 PM~14226051
> *hello big LuxuriouS fam
> some news of the handlebar
> just have to make some other twist for the handle n that shit will be done
> pics of the custom bracket this wekend  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


nom di dious!!!c'est qu'il bosse bien le monsieur rimo :biggrin: 
tu serais pas entrain de nous faire une Harley???plaisanterie a part la voie que tu entreprends est vraiment interressante(et originale) apres faut voir le feeling general...mais j'ai hate!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 18 2009, 11:40 AM~14227553
> *I HAVE FINALLY FIND A NAME FOR MY NEXT BIKE!!!!!!!! ''GAY PRIDE''
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 18 2009, 12:49 PM~14229415
> *nom di dious!!!c'est qu'il bosse bien le monsieur rimo :biggrin:
> tu serais pas entrain de nous faire une Harley???plaisanterie a part la voie que tu entreprends est vraiment interressante(et originale) apres faut voir le feeling general...mais j'ai hate!
> *


merci amigo  
je posterai de ***** une foi terminé


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 12:58 PM~14229512
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :thumbsdown:
> *


gay pride or "abel" i have dont make my choice right now


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 18 2009, 03:07 PM~14229620
> *gay pride or "abel" i have dont make my choice right now
> *



if you name it abel he have to be perfect


----------



## syked1

hehehe sup lops the corona king & the rimster & b-boy t-twan and d-icey J jeffy jeff


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 01:18 PM~14229727
> *if you name it abel he have to be perfect
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ouai c'est normal!!!
toi tu a été le brouillon mintenan a moi de fair le chef doeuvre


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 18 2009, 01:22 PM~14229760
> *hehehe sup lops the corona king & the rimster & b-boy t-twan and d-icey J jeffy jeff
> *


sup bro ???? :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 18 2009, 09:06 PM~14229608
> *merci amigo
> je posterai de ***** une foi terminé
> *


tu soudes a quoi l'ami???


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 18 2009, 03:22 PM~14229760
> *hehehe sup lops the corona king & the rimster & b-boy t-twan and d-icey J jeffy jeff
> *



its one of the best day in my life the case of 24 corona is 24.99$ close to my house :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 18 2009, 01:27 PM~14229821
> *tu soudes a quoi l'ami???
> *


un semi auto mais un pro?jutilise celui de mon job


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 18 2009, 09:30 PM~14229858
> *un semi auto mais un pro?jutilise celui de mon job
> *


bah ca se voit!!! :thumbsup: ya pas a dire avec du bon matos on fait du bon boulot!


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 18 2009, 10:36 PM~14229921
> *bah ca se voit!!! :thumbsup: ya pas a dire avec du bon matos on fait du bon boulot!
> *


exactement :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 18 2009, 01:36 PM~14229921
> *bah ca se voit!!! :thumbsup: ya pas a dire avec du bon matos on fait du bon boulot!
> *


yes mais utilizé un semi auto industrielle a refroidissemen liquide qui dabitude soude de lacier de 35 MM c pa éviden a utilizé sur un tube :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 01:27 PM~14229824
> *its one of the best day in my life the case of 24 corona is 24.99$ close to my house :cheesy:
> *


     try to fix this price until august bro !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 03:27 PM~14229824
> *its one of the best day in my life the case of 24 corona is 24.99$ close to my house :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Rimoloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 03:27 PM~14229824
> *its one of the best day in my life the case of 24 corona is 24.99$ close to my house :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: Les trucks de livraison on de la misère à se rendre là, c'est une vieille batch qu'ils doivent se débarasser :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 18 2009, 07:42 PM~14232542
> *:uh: Les trucks de livraison on de la misère à se rendre là, c'est une vieille batch qu'ils doivent se débarasser :0
> *



ahaha ouin ptetre hey bro jte dit sa dici mercredi si jvien a ton show et combien jen prend


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 04:27 PM~14229824
> *its one of the best day in my life the case of 24 corona is 24.99$ close to my house :cheesy:
> *


sweet


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 08:04 PM~14232784
> *ahaha ouin ptetre hey bro jte dit sa dici mercredi si jvien a ton show et combien jen prend
> *


Alright cool :cheesy: Like I know you, maybe 2 of 24


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 18 2009, 03:36 PM~14231132
> *Rimoloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 le Old veteralowwwwwwwwww


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 18 2009, 09:19 PM~14233504
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 le Old veteralowwwwwwwwww
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 18 2009, 08:46 PM~14233234
> *Alright cool :cheesy: Like I know you, maybe 2 of 24
> *



cases? :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 18 2009, 10:38 PM~14234237
> *cases? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning LUX FAMILY..... :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

good afternoon guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Hey_____looooowww :wave:


----------



## syked1

whatsup whatsup


----------



## el-rimo

un petit miror et son bracket pour mon handle bar  je decoupe le deuxieme set ce wekend.ensuite jv tout grindé et soudé kelke barres de twist :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

by the way..........sup LuxuriouS Montreal fam :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Damn you're a crazy metal worker  you do really job good bro rimo shit! :thumbsup: TTmfT for LUXURIOUS FRANCE too :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

du tres beau travail jeune rimoloooo!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 20 2009, 07:26 AM~14246350
> *:0 Damn you're a crazy metal worker  you do really job good bro rimo shit! :thumbsup: TTmfT for LUXURIOUS FRANCE too :biggrin:
> *


thank you bro


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2009, 07:52 AM~14246431
> *du tres beau travail jeune rimoloooo!!!   :biggrin:
> *


  merci veteralow


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

lookin good as always rimo


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jun 20 2009, 10:26 AM~14246350-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Damn you're a crazy metal worker  you do really job good bro rimo shit! :thumbsup: TTmfT for LUXURIOUS FRANCE too :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 10:52 AM~14246431
> *du tres beau travail jeune rimoloooo!!!   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 12:05 PM~14246691
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jun 20 2009, 12:10 PM~14246729
> *lookin good as always rimo
> *


x2


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 20 2009, 05:07 AM~14246008
> *
> 
> 
> *



hey whats up you ugly french hands brother!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: HI !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 20 2009, 07:07 AM~14246008
> *
> 
> 
> *


TTT se TRUC SA TUE FRÉRO :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Hey Jeffy! maybe it's time to update your picture uffin:  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 20 2009, 06:27 PM~14249545
> *hey whats up you ugly french hands brother!
> *


dont fergot your award stupid gay!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 for the best gay builder of the lowrider scene!!!!suck it fucker !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 20 2009, 09:29 AM~14246835
> *x2
> *


thank you lolow


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2009, 09:10 AM~14246729
> *lookin good as always rimo
> *


  thank you bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 21 2009, 05:57 AM~14252007
> *dont fergot your award stupid gay!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0 for the best gay builder of the lowrider scene!!!!suck it fucker !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 21 2009, 08:48 AM~14252743
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 21 2009, 01:43 PM~14254858
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!
> *


i have forgot to show the official belgium lowrider keys pendent of MR Purplelicious :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BALLER!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn Magic H is getting clowned!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

hahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 21 2009, 04:57 AM~14252007
> *dont fergot your award stupid gay!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0 for the best gay builder of the lowrider scene!!!!suck it fucker !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *




WUHAHHAHH!!! you better bring me this shit man!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 21 2009, 08:58 PM~14256875
> *WUHAHHAHH!!! you better bring me this shit man!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hehehehehehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:roflmao: I think Rimo put a lot of energy in this dick-head trophee :biggrin: :roflmao: SPREAD LOVE!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 21 2009, 06:58 PM~14256875
> *WUHAHHAHH!!! you better bring me this shit man!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 21 2009, 10:09 PM~14258767
> *:roflmao: I think Rimo put a lot of energy in this dick-head trophee :biggrin: :roflmao: SPREAD LOVE!!!!
> *


thats right bro !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: heylow gaïz!!! :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 22 2009, 01:30 AM~14259804
> *thats right bro !!!!   :biggrin:
> *



yo pedale tu ne jette pas ça eh!

Tu me l'apporte ici avec ta petite gueule de con!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 22 2009, 10:08 AM~14261706
> *yo pedale tu ne jette pas ça eh!
> 
> Tu me l'apporte ici avec ta petite gueule de con!
> *


yes frero tkt je le jetterai pas je v te le donné!mai je pense te le sent parceke si la douane de montreal découvre sa dans mes valise jrisk de passé la journée du bbq o poste ! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

some news of the old school handlebar  
one side done


----------



## AMB1800

vachement reusi le twist rimo!!!! tu m'en avai parlé a illzach maitenant je vois :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 22 2009, 11:41 AM~14262497
> *vachement reusi le twist rimo!!!! tu m'en avai parlé a illzach maitenant je vois  :0
> *


merci bro


----------



## syked1

:0 very nice brotha :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2009, 01:38 PM~14263398
> *:0 very nice brotha  :biggrin:
> *


thank u brother


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 22 2009, 03:05 PM~14264063
> *
> *


sup homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

WHATS GOING ON FELLAS :wave:


----------



## syked1

Whats up ODL ? hows things?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of Simon's (Martin's son) presentation sign for his upcoming bike. It is a 2 layor sign plate that will be plated chrome and black chrome:


----------



## syked1

sup dave... thats interesting


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2009, 07:49 PM~14265144
> *Here are some pics of Simon's (Martin's son) presentation sign for his upcoming bike. It is a 2 layor sign plate that will be plated chrome and black chrome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Dam nice .... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2009, 06:52 PM~14265172
> *sup dave... thats interesting
> *


what's going on Jason...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 22 2009, 07:12 PM~14265411
> *Dam nice .... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

creepin, designin, chillin in the cut


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2009, 05:49 PM~14265144
> *Here are some pics of Simon's (Martin's son) presentation sign for his upcoming bike. It is a 2 layor sign plate that will be plated chrome and black chrome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 !!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2009, 04:49 PM~14265144
> *Here are some pics of Simon's (Martin's son) presentation sign for his upcoming bike. It is a 2 layor sign plate that will be plated chrome and black chrome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 
what about the custom frame job ?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2009, 05:54 PM~14265892
> *creepin, designin, chillin in the cut
> *


get ready fir this summer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

have a good night fam


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Lux Family... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 'Morning guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2009, 06:49 PM~14265144
> *Here are some pics of Simon's (Martin's son) presentation sign for his upcoming bike. It is a 2 layor sign plate that will be plated chrome and black chrome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  The presentation panel look awesome!  TTT :thumbsup: for every-1


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 23 2009, 09:17 AM~14270743
> * The presentation panel look awesome!   TTT :thumbsup: for every-1
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2005, 10:07 PM~3790185
> *Killa Lowrider aka Joe Money and his bike...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 from the begining,Joe Money with a bike, but.... STILL NO CHAIN!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

first miror in a good way to be done!just have to make some finish grinding


----------



## syked1

sup twan


----------



## syked1

sweet bro looks great


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2009, 11:49 AM~14273225
> *sweet bro looks great
> *


thank you bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2009, 01:28 PM~14273006
> *sup twan
> *


 :wave: Heyo Jay! :cheesy: not that much, waiting for my surprise in the next days :biggrin: gettin ready for my competitions next week and finishing my engraving design for darryl  about you bro?


----------



## syked1

cool just chillin with jeff and gonna go ride later on


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 23 2009, 11:52 AM~14273254
> *:wave: Heyo Jay!  :cheesy: not that much, waiting for my surprise in the next days :biggrin: gettin ready for my competitions next week and finishing my engraving design for darryl  about you bro?
> *


a lot of good news at the same time bro :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2009, 01:53 PM~14273259
> *cool just chillin with jeff and gonna go ride later on
> *


:biggrin: :cheesy:  just the way I know both of you! :yes: Every sunny day goes with a ride and uffin: .... Chillin in the heat!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 23 2009, 01:56 PM~14273288
> *a lot of good news at the same  time bro  :0
> *


  Trying to....  Your mirror is sooooooo crazyyyyy  !!! Good job rimo! :thumbsup: :biggrin: I like the twisted part


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 23 2009, 12:04 PM~14273374
> * Trying to....   Your mirror is sooooooo crazyyyyy  !!! Good job rimo! :thumbsup: :biggrin: I like the twisted part
> *


thank you bro


----------



## syked1

:wave: FROM D-REAL PIMPY MACK DADDY JEFFY !!!!! :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 23 2009, 01:01 PM~14272767
> *first miror in a good way to be done!just have to make some finish grinding
> 
> 
> *



THATS CRAZY! :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 23 2009, 02:22 PM~14274668
> *THATS CRAZY! :0
> *


thank bro


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:       :wave: GOOD NIGHT !!!!! I'M BEAT DOWN !!!!   :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

Dam nice work...Mirror is Bad Ass... :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 23 2009, 12:09 AM~14268667
> *badass!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> what about the custom frame job ?
> *


getting done painted now as far as I know...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 23 2009, 01:01 PM~14272767
> *first miror in a good way to be done!just have to make some finish grinding
> 
> 
> *


putain rimolo c'est superbe!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 PM~14273254
> *:wave: Heyo Jay!  :cheesy: not that much, waiting for my surprise in the next days :biggrin: gettin ready for my competitions next week and finishing my engraving design for darryl  about you bro?
> *


oh shit that is going to be nice Twoine!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn I see a Luxurious bike club really stepping it up on all front...Keep up the great work guys!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 24 2009, 09:13 AM~14281373
> *Damn I see a Luxurious bike club really stepping it up on all front...Keep up the great work guys!!!!
> *


Dave ...your right this guy's are doing great work...I want to come up and see them in person...


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

it will be a pleasure to welcome you to our BBQ again jimbo  lok forward to shootin the shit


----------



## Ant-Wan

Ohhh Happy day! :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

happy ST JEANNNNNNNNNNN montreal brotherz!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  
que la bière coule a fleau :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 24 2009, 02:30 PM~14284210
> *happy ST JEANNNNNNNNNNN montreal brotherz!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> que la bière coule a fleau  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


.... et que le Québec Gold fasse un smog! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1

lol ya un petit nuage ici  et une bonne rum & coke pour aller avec des tunes et autocad


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 12:59 PM~14284471
> *lol ya un petit nuage ici  et une bonne rum & coke pour aller avec des tunes et autocad
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 02:59 PM~14284471
> *lol ya un petit nuage ici  et une bonne rum & coke pour aller avec des tunes et autocad
> *


Chillin in the heat


----------



## syked1

with the A/C lol so not to hot


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 03:13 PM~14284625
> *with the A/C lol so not to hot
> *


 :0 lucky! Are you going for a ride tonight?


----------



## syked1

maybe, me and jeffy did another 22 -25 km last night


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 03:18 PM~14284665
> *maybe, me and jeffy did another 22 -25 km last night
> *


 :yes: real ridaz  maybe I will go to mtl downtown tonight, see what's happening!


----------



## syked1

si tu decendre et tu vien avec ton bike appel moi big ca me prendre 30 minutes arriver a atwater pis 45 a 60 pour aller au vieu


----------



## syked1

i have been playin around on Autocad and have came up with a complete set of parts that i am offering to any who may want them for sale or trade: Fork, sissybars(2 different mounting styles), crown, steering wheel, & conti-kit( 2 kinds of "4 bars") - gonna add pedals, fenderbraces, and handlebars eventually:




















also offering my services to the homies out there


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 02:19 PM~14285239
> *si tu decendre et tu vien avec ton bike appel moi big ca me prendre 30 minutes arriver a atwater pis 45 a 60 pour aller au vieu
> *


ok je vou rejoin les bro!!!8 heure davion et jarrive :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 04:34 PM~14285399
> *i have been playin around on Autocad and have came up with a complete set of parts that i am offering to any who may want them for sale or trade: Fork, sissybars(2 different mounting styles), crown, steering wheel, & conti-kit( 2 kinds of "4 bars") - gonna add pedals, fenderbraces, and handlebars eventually:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also offering my services to the homies out there
> *


----------



## syked1

Last nights episode #2 of the Adventures of the LuxuriouS Double J's 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNWTpOHFtIM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 07:53 PM~14287269
> *Last nights episode #2 of the Adventures of the LuxuriouS Double J's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNWTpOHFtIM
> *


representing the big lux on the Montreal streets!!!! Nice video Jay!!!


----------



## syked1

damn right


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 07:53 PM~14287269
> *Last nights episode #2 of the Adventures of the LuxuriouS Double J's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNWTpOHFtIM
> *


thats bad ass. wish we could do that down here.

you need a laser cut camera mounting bracket :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2009, 12:03 AM~14289525
> *thats bad ass.  wish we could do that down here.
> 
> you need a laser cut camera mounting bracket :cheesy:
> *


what yall cant ride at night lol  yeah that would be sweet a handlebar monted flat pod


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 11:44 PM~14290106
> *what yall cant ride at night lol  yeah that would be sweet a handlebar monted flat pod
> *


we'd get run over by 100 cars.


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 05:53 PM~14287269
> *Last nights episode #2 of the Adventures of the LuxuriouS Double J's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNWTpOHFtIM
> *


fuckin good bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 08:53 PM~14287269
> *Last nights episode #2 of the Adventures of the LuxuriouS Double J's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNWTpOHFtIM
> *


:h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Vid Bro..... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

thx guys


----------



## D-ice69

HI FAMILY !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 24 2009, 08:48 PM~14287225
> *
> *


HEY DAVE WHAT'S THE NEWS FOR THE SHOW ?????  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 25 2009, 06:22 AM~14292127
> *Nice Vid Bro..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes:  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 24 2009, 10:28 AM~14282025
> *Dave ...your right this guy's are doing great work...I want to come up and see them in person...
> *


you are more than we come up here Jimbo...You know that!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 25 2009, 10:39 AM~14293511
> *HEY DAVE WHAT'S THE NEWS  FOR THE SHOW  ?????      :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


still don't know Jeffy...The guy does not pick up the phone


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 25 2009, 10:39 AM~14293511
> *HEY DAVE WHAT'S THE NEWS  FOR THE SHOW  ?????      :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: Wich show??

By the way.... WASSSSUPP GUYSSSSS!!!!!?? :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: heyo Jimbo!


----------



## syked1

another easy 25 km today with jeffy


----------



## syked1

wasup steven


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 23 2009, 12:01 PM~14272767
> *first miror in a good way to be done!just have to make some finish grinding
> 
> 
> *



nice work fool!|


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2009, 10:41 PM~14300166
> *another easy 25 km today with jeffy
> *


25  THAT WAS THE SPEED OF THE WIN WHEN THE RAIN STARTED lololololololololololol !!!! WE DIDE MORE THEN JUST 25 KM TODAY BRO  :biggrin: :biggrin: AND NOW WE HAVE SOME GREAT SHOOT TO PUT IN THE CHAPITRE 3 !!!!!!!!!!   LOLOLOLOLLOLOOLOL !!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 25 2009, 07:43 PM~14300190
> *nice work fool!|
> *


thank you bro


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2009, 07:41 PM~14300166
> *another easy 25 km today with jeffy
> *


 :0 :0 :0 crazy riderz!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

LUX!


----------



## syked1

wasup juan


----------



## eastside1989

TGIF.....Have a great weekend....


----------



## abel

morning guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

heylooow! :wave: have a good day! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Last nights episode #3 of the adventures of the Double J's coming soon


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## syked1

as promised

video #3-starts off in the cemetary "notre-dame-des-neiges" near beaver lake

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCKxCaWqk0


----------



## pimp_seb

hey salut tout le monde ses J-S


----------



## syked1

tabarnak ben bienvenue le gros
shit well welcome big guy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2009, 04:12 PM~14307718
> *as promised
> 
> video #3-starts off in the cemetary "notre-dame-des-neiges" near beaver lake
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCKxCaWqk0
> *


HO YEA BIG BRO THAT'S THE STUFF TTT !!!!!!!! :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2009, 11:28 PM~14311222
> *tabarnak ben bienvenue le gros
> shit well welcome big guy
> *


CURSE WE ARE CURSE :ugh: :around: LOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOL !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

C TU SON PÈRE QUI LUI A DIT !!!! LOLOOLOLOLOLOLOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

wood glue?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 27 2009, 01:18 AM~14312234
> *wood glue?
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: WE HAVE TO ADMITE THAT IS A STICKY SITUATION !!! CURSE WHERE CURSE I TELL YOU !!! LOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

FOOL DONT YOU FOOL AROUND WHIT MR-T OR I'LL KICK YOUR BUTT !!! HERRRRRRR !!!!!!!!!!!!! HARRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :guns: :machinegun: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAAHAHA !!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2009, 05:41 AM~14303760
> *wasup juan
> *


as always chillen. :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 26 2009, 10:26 PM~14312293
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:  :yes: WE HAVE TO ADMITE THAT IS A STICKY SITUATION !!! CURSE WHERE CURSE I TELL YOU !!! LOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOL          :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  !!!!!!!!
> *


wood glue ????????????do you think about some metal flakes paint job ???
that the old school canadian style ??? :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
after that some "sirop dérable " for clear coat ?    badass!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14311882
> *C TU SON PÈRE QUI LUI A DIT !!!! LOLOOLOLOLOLOLOL :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:   !!!!!!!!!!
> *


il lui a dit de chanjer de job ??? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 26 2009, 10:15 PM~14311114
> *hey salut tout le monde ses J-S
> *


JS mon père??? :0 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's a little sneak peak of the Luxurious Plaque we Waterjet kut and CNC Milled out for Luxurious Norcal. I'll post up close up pics in a bit. Just got this big batch of beautifull triple chrome plated parts from our partner Speedy in Long Beach CA.


----------



## killa lowrider

sup big family  Im working on a street bike and of corse Im working on my green bike , BIG Thanks to my bro JASONNNN THE KING for the cad of my fork and soon I will get other cad for more nicer parts  


more to come and alot allready done


----------



## syked1

my pleasure


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2009, 03:12 PM~14307718
> *as promised
> 
> video #3-starts off in the cemetary "notre-dame-des-neiges" near beaver lake
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCKxCaWqk0
> *



thats some raiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

fuck yeah


----------



## pimp_seb

salut tous le monde ses J-S


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 27 2009, 07:55 PM~14316721
> *salut tous le monde ses J-S
> *



sup pimp seb mon pere :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 27 2009, 07:55 PM~14316721
> *salut tous le monde ses J-S
> *


'sup j_s! fais un boutte! Tu te pointes pu?? :0


----------



## pimp_seb

ouin je le c


----------



## pimp_seb

hey dave tu me passe tu tes dvd de truucha encore un autre fois :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Another badass bike coming for the Lux in Montreal!!! Chrome and black chrome   Damn we are gonna have a strong line up this year with Jeffy-Jeff, Jason, Simon, Steven, Twoine, Manny and Sandra along with our two new prospects!!! You guys are really pushing the bar!!!! All we need is Joe Money to come up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 27 2009, 12:14 PM~14314424
> *sup big family   Im working on a street bike and of corse Im working on my green bike , BIG Thanks to my bro JASONNNN THE KING for the cad of my fork and soon I will get other cad for more nicer parts
> 
> 
> more to come and alot allready done
> *


Damn right on JM...Jason has beenputting in some good work helping out a lot of members in this bike club   ...That is leadership right there...


----------



## pimp_seb

jason a tu travailler sur mon bike un peut


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14317742
> *Damn right on JM...Jason has beenputting in some good work helping out a lot of members in this bike club    ...That is leadership right there...
> *


 :yes: to the top bros!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 28 2009, 02:34 AM~14318919
> *:yes: to the top bros!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


did you see your email ; all in one night bro, a good starting point for you know what


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 02:30 AM~14318899
> *jason a tu travailler sur mon bike un peut
> *


bah ouis mais mon pere ma dit, que la colle a bois marcher mieux que le soudage


----------



## pimp_seb

prent dont des photo j'aimerai voir ca


----------



## syked1

demain en fait ajd plus tard dans jour me en prendre


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 12:05 AM~14319077
> *bah ouis mais mon pere ma dit, que la colle a bois marcher mieux que le soudage
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 02:32 AM~14319556
> *demain en fait ajd plus tard dans jour me en prendre
> *


showwwww it bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

hey brother some get a little light like this for sale in good condition ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pimp_seb

sup homies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 28 2009, 07:39 AM~14319741
> *hey brother some get a little light like this for sale in good condition ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice headlight rimolo :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 28 2009, 07:15 AM~14319904
> *Nice headlight rimolo :biggrin:
> *


yes very noce but not mine :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: 
hop someone get one for sale but everybody sleep over the sea!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 gettttttt up fuckerzzzzz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: WAAAAAAAAAAAA'sup guys!!!!!!!!? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

sup dudes


----------



## pimp_seb

sup jason


----------



## Ant-Wan

:uh: Damn the stress kickin' in!!!! Practice tonight, nationals tomorow and world cup tuesday :biggrin:  hno: That's ok! We gonna kick ass's  A++


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 05:23 PM~14321629
> *sup jason
> *


sup seb, me essayer de prendre des pix mais mon camera fait chier, p-e tantot


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## syked1

hi twan
salut hugo


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 27 2009, 06:18 PM~14315849
> *thats some raiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMM RIGHT THE REAL HARD SHIT TROPICAL STORM GOING ON BRO !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pimp_seb

ok jason c correct


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14321687
> *sup seb, me essayer de prendre des pix mais mon camera fait chier, p-e tantot
> *


FOR REAL ???  :dunno:   WTF APPEND LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOL   :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 27 2009, 05:25 AM~14313335
> *wood glue ????????????do you think about some metal flakes paint job ???
> that the old school canadian style ??? :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> after that some "sirop dérable " for clear coat ?      badass!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: ALLOR LA FRÉRO TU TOP TOUTE GOOD ONE FUCK !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 06:19 PM~14321891
> *hi twan
> salut hugo
> *


HI BIG BRO !!!!!! :wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :wave: & HI TO THE REST OF THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

hey hey well it still goes on and off sometime by itself, and the betteries show new


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 07:23 PM~14322160
> *hey hey well it still goes on and off sometime by itself, and the betteries show new
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 28 2009, 07:24 PM~14322170
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 you got some piles man


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 07:26 PM~14322179
> *you got some piles man
> *


NO !!!!! NO PILES NO PILES !!!! OUT NO PILES OUT OUT !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

sup :cheesy:


----------



## pimp_seb

fuck les chingtoc sale a mared :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 10:47 PM~14323631
> *fuck les chingtoc sale a mared :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ok pourquoi? / ok why? 

taie-toi J-S - 2h de travail deja de fait:


----------



## pimp_seb

ca commenc bien a date j'ai hate de le voir fini pi pouvoir le peinturé mais quand tu va souder tu a ra pas besoin de fait du poter c ca


----------



## syked1

ten aura pas besoin de bcp de putty le gros ca sera tt souder comme pour pas tu soit obliger den mettre


----------



## syked1

ou presque


----------



## syked1

les joints sont de coin a coin fak je soude donc ca remplise le tou de longeur la piece fak un petit affaire de grinder pis cest lisse comme un cul de bebe


----------



## pimp_seb

vouler vous savoir pour koi j'ahi le chinoa quand tu va au depaneur aheter de koi pi i te maque un piace i te laisser pas partire avec le stok jon juste con


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 11:25 PM~14323979
> *vouler vous savoir pour koi j'ahi le chinoa quand tu va au depaneur aheter de koi pi i te maque un piace i te laisser pas partire avec le stok  jon juste con
> *


ben le gros si toi pis 300 autres fait ca imagine toi combien ca fait au bout la ligne? si toi tu avez un dep pis ca arriver ques tuara faite


----------



## pimp_seb

ok ouin ca va etre ca coche


----------



## pimp_seb

ouin d'un sense


----------



## pimp_seb

pi pour le piece yu conais bien le d-twis


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 11:33 PM~14324054
> *pi pour le piece yu conais bien le d-twis
> 
> *


pardon? jai rien compris - tu veut savoir si moi je connais d-twist? oui en fait je le connais, ques tu veut que lui face pour toi? je pourrait aussi ten faire des piece twister regular pis meme on pourraity essayer de faire adautre pattern de twist ensemble avec un torch au oxygen acetylene


----------



## pimp_seb

ouin


----------



## syked1

hehehehehe the sky is the limit mon grand


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 10:34 PM~14324062
> *pardon? jai rien compris - tu veut savoir si moi je connais d-twist? oui en fait je le connais, ques tu veut que lui face pour toi? je pourrait aussi ten faire des piece twister regular pis meme on pourraity essayer de faire adautre pattern de twist ensemble avec un torch au oxygen acetylene
> *


damn Jason, you are building bikes left and right these days... :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

je veux un forche d-twis un handlebar t d-twis


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 11:47 PM~14324199
> *je veux un forche d-twis un handlebar t d-twis
> *


combien tu pense que ca va te couter pis cobien tu ai capable de depenser - un guidon normal comme le mien cest genre 200$ pis je me souvien pas mais ca cest meme sans chrome je croix


----------



## pimp_seb

ca peut couter commbien du d-twis o pir c sur con peut fair de koi de fuck avec du ordinaire


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 11:58 PM~14324307
> *ca peut couter commbien du d-twis  o pir c sur con peut fair de koi de fuck avec du ordinaire
> *


tu veut savoir pour les fork et handlebar chez d-twist? je vais lui demander mais a tu des idee des quoi tu veut comme dessin? tu veut qu'il soit du metal carre(mon handlebar/joe money handlebar) ou hexagon(mon kickstand)?


----------



## pimp_seb

carre mais c juste pour avoir un prix pour savoir commbien sa coute


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 12:07 AM~14324414
> *carre mais c juste pour avoir un prix pour savoir commbien sa coute
> *


cest parce que ca depend du material pis temp mis dedans. si tu veut single twist ou double twist ou un affaire 3 pied de long au lieu de 2 ca change tt le prix


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14324194
> *damn Jason, you are building bikes left and right these days... :biggrin:
> *


HAHHA :yes: He just can't stop!! It's a machine!  :biggrin: TTT guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 10:47 PM~14324199
> *je veux un forche d-twis un handlebar t d-twis
> *


Commence avec ton frame mec, après tu continueras rêver!!!  Dessine toi un model pour tes pièces comme bigg-J said!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Let's go straight To The Tabarnak de Top! 
:0 here is the fourth T :cheese:
And Heyyy-looow to all bros of the B.C. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2009, 03:40 AM~14326158
> *HAHHA :yes: He just can't stop!! It's a machine!   :biggrin:  TTT guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


damn right..... check yr hotmail


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 11:25 PM~14323979
> *vouler vous savoir pour koi j'ahi le chinoa quand tu va au depaneur aheter de koi pi i te maque un piace i te laisser pas partire avec le stok  jon juste con
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

wasup homiez


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 08:52 PM~14324249
> *combien tu pense que ca va te couter pis cobien tu ai capable de depenser - un guidon normal comme le mien cest genre 200$ pis je me souvien pas mais ca cest meme sans chrome je croix
> *


whattttttttttttttt?????? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 28 2009, 08:25 PM~14323979
> *vouler vous savoir pour koi j'ahi le chinoa quand tu va au depaneur aheter de koi pi i te maque un piace i te laisser pas partire avec le stok  jon juste con
> *


si tu cour vite personne toblije a payé mr bolderiz


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2009, 12:43 AM~14326166
> *Commence avec ton frame mec, après tu continueras rêver!!!   Dessine toi un model pour tes pièces comme bigg-J said!
> *


x22222 tout a fait daccor avec le frero antwan!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
en fezan comme sa tu est certain que les parts seron en accord avec le frame et en plus tu poura vraimen te laché sur les formes du fram pendant le build parceke tora rien ki te blokera


----------



## pimp_seb

en tk j'ai hete de voir mon frame fini pi pouvoir le peinturé pi fair des dessin desus


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14327534
> *en tk j'ai hete de voir mon frame fini pi pouvoir le peinturé pi fair des dessin desus
> *


nice, tu essyeras la nouvelle technique du glue-airbrush! Sa donne de super résultats


----------



## pimp_seb

ouin mais les dissin c pas moi ki les fait c un gars que je conais pi i charge pas chair


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 11:07 AM~14327823
> *ouin mais les dissin c pas moi ki les fait c un gars que je conais pi i charge pas chair
> *


 as-tu vu un peu ce qu'il sais faire? Pourvu qui te fasse pas une beautée du genre :barf:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2009, 10:21 AM~14327948
> *as-tu vu un peu ce qu'il sais faire? Pourvu qui te fasse pas une beautée du genre  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ouin c'est laid a mort ça


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2009, 08:42 AM~14327647
> *nice, tu essyeras la nouvelle technique du glue-airbrush! Sa donne de super résultats
> *


yes une turie sa !!!!!!avec un dégradé de poutine cuite o feux de bois dérable c superbe!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 
pinstrip o vomi de abel pr la finition et c best of show pr vegas assuré !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2009, 12:21 PM~14327948
> *as-tu vu un peu ce qu'il sais faire? Pourvu qui te fasse pas une beautée du genre  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OUIN C'EST VRAIS QUE SA VEAUX PAS CHER :barf: :barf: :barf: SI ÇA VEAUX QUELQUE CHOSE ???? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 29 2009, 01:25 PM~14328541
> *yes une turie sa !!!!!!avec un dégradé de poutine cuite o feux de bois dérable c superbe!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> pinstrip o vomi de abel pr la finition et c best of show pr vegas assuré !!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE FAMILY !!! :wave: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 29 2009, 10:49 AM~14328783
> *OUIN  C'EST  VRAIS QUE  SA VEAUX PAS CHER  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  SI ÇA VEAUX QUELQUE CHOSE  ????  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL  !!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


c pa du mr cartoon sa ? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pimp_seb

le gars ki va fair les dissin sur mon bike yer vraiment bom en criss je vais lui fair fair de koi de fuck pi la vous aller chier dans vos shert


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 02:44 PM~14329321
> *le gars ki va fair les dissin sur mon bike yer vraiment bom en criss  je vais lui fair fair de koi de fuck pi la vous aller chier dans vos shert
> *


TALK IS CHEAP BOY !!!!!! IL FAIT TU SA JOB AVEC DE LA COLE A BOIS PIS DU SPRAY -NET POUR CLEAR TON GARS ???????? LOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2009, 11:42 AM~14327647
> *nice, tu essyeras la nouvelle technique du glue-airbrush! Sa donne de super résultats
> *


DAMM GOOD ONE BRO LOLOLOLOLLOL !!!! FUCK OU TA TROUVER ÇA CETTE PIC DU CHARE ???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 29 2009, 12:18 PM~14329599
> *DAMM GOOD ONE BRO LOLOLOLOLLOL !!!! FUCK OU TA TROUVER ÇA CETTE PIC  DU  CHARE ????    :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


sur le site dune ecole maternel dans la rubrique "projet" lool


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 29 2009, 03:33 PM~14329773
> *sur le site dune ecole maternel dans la rubrique "projet" lool
> *


TRÈS PROBABLE !!!! :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :biggrin: :biggrin:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

SALLU FRÉRO RIMOLO :wave: :h5: :wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!! SA VA FRÉRO !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

fuck la cole a bois pi le spray-net


----------



## pimp_seb

i va tu finir un jour par fair beau


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 05:08 PM~14330652
> *i va tu finir un jour par fair beau
> *


TON PÈRE Y DIT QUOI LA DESUS ??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

la desus ca koi ki pleu


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r+Jun 29 2009, 10:04 AM~14327044-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup maggs  aka la patcher jokes bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 10:12 AM~14327086
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup sup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 11:04 AM~14327385
> *wasup homiez
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup sup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 11:06 AM~14327399
> *whattttttttttttttt?????? :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 12:21 PM~14327948
> *as-tu vu un peu ce qu'il sais faire? Pourvu qui te fasse pas une beautée du genre  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hay ca vien de mon coin dans le BC cette merde la  no cest vraiment wack en crisse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14328897
> *HI THERE FAMILY !!! :wave:  :wave:  :h5: thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yop yop
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 02:44 PM~14329321
> *le gars ki va fair les dissin sur mon bike yer vraiment bom en criss  je vais lui fair fair de koi de fuck pi la vous aller chier dans vos shert
> *


tabarwit tu est capable de chier dans ton t-shert? ou dans tes short?


----------



## pimp_seb

je vous le garenti bin que vous aller voir les dissin vous aller vraiment chier dans vos short :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 05:23 PM~14330792
> *la desus ca koi ki pleu
> *


  WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOULT  :dunno: ?????


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 05:36 PM~14330940
> *je vous le garenti bin que vous aller voir les dissin vous aller vraiment chier dans vos short  :biggrin:
> *


OUI OUI OK NOUS ON VEUX VOIR !!! BEAU MAIS PAS CHER ÇA VA PAS ENSEMBLE MON HOMME ALLOR ON VA BIEN VOIR QUAND ÇA SERAS FAIT !!!!! CONTINUE A AGIRE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

jason peut tu commender la bent fork 26'' si c posible


----------



## D-ice69

J-S THERE'S NOTHING FUNY ABOULT THAT BRO THAT IS THE COLD HARD TRUE WHAT WE DO IS SERIEUS WORK & IT DONT COME CHEAP IN TERM OF $$$$ OR TIME SO HOLD ON YOUR JUST AT THE START OF LONG TERME PROJECT SO KEEP ON GOING AND NOT TALKING WE WILL BE THERE TO HELP YOU IN YOUR PROJECT !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

c pour un 3roue la fouch


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Wassssssssssssssssssssssssss uppppppppppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :wave: HEY DAVE WASUP !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 29 2009, 06:10 PM~14331282
> *Wassssssssssssssssssssssssss uppppppppppppppp :biggrin:
> *


A FEW THING ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HEHEHEEHHEEHEHEHEE !!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

wasup dave mon pere


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 05:51 PM~14331074
> *jason peut tu commender la bent fork 26'' si c posible
> *


beh la tu me disais qu'il etais voler, pis tu voulait que j'anule la commende pour le t-bar et le str8 spring fork 26" - fak cest quoi tu veut vraiment la ? car jai le 26" str8 spring fork et t-bar de 7-1/2"(de bas en haut)(de la chose a roulement a en haut cest 5-5/8") ici.


----------



## pimp_seb

ok c bon je les prent main la fourch c une ordinair


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 06:27 PM~14331464
> *ok c bon je les prent main la fourch c une ordinair
> *


oh boy any1 have a translator handy lol
oh boy ya tu kelk1 avec un machine a traduction lol je te niase bro
mais serieux ca va dire quoi ce barbouillon la


----------



## pimp_seb

moé ca la 8''(de bas en haut)(de la chose a roulement a en haut cest 6'')


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 06:46 PM~14331684
> *moé ca la 8''(de bas en haut)(de la chose a roulement a en haut cest 6'')
> *


ok il faut etre 6" ok jen ai un cest 25$ je vennais dimporter just avant tu me demander de commander un mais la il va falloir tu coupe a bonn longeur car ca vien en 9" pis 7" asteur. Tu veut la fork 26" str8 spring avec? est-ce que ta un kit de spring, ring, crown deja ou il te faut ca avec??


----------



## syked1

sans le crown spring et ring je pourrait te donner moin cher que complet, sinon je commende ya pas de trouble, mais un fois jai le quotation me te donner pis va falloir tu me donne le $$ et je vais envoyer par paypal au gar


----------



## pimp_seb

la fork pi le t-bar 7'' c bon


----------



## pimp_seb

le t-bar c bon mais commende moi la bent fork pi je vais te payé le 20 juillet je vais avoir du cash just la


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 07:21 PM~14332054
> *le t-bar c bon mais commende moi la bent fork pi je vais te payé le 20 juillet je vais avoir du cash just la
> *


ca marche pas ton affaire bro cest dans un mois je peu pas je vais en vacance dans ce temps la pis jai pas d'extra $$ pour commender des chose pour du monde comme ca.

en passant: the t-bars only come in 5 1/2' or 9 1/4" fak je te donnera le mien que jai je prend pas pour linstant, me commander un apres avec toi au debut aout cest chill genre le 1 ou 2 quand je rev a mtl?


----------



## syked1

ok jai envoyer le commande pour le quotation pis un fois je lai me te forwarder, pis au debut aout on commande


----------



## pimp_seb

ok mais si tu commende la bent fork a va arriver en un seul morsau fake j'aurais pas besoin du t-bar


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 07:35 PM~14332185
> *ok  mais si tu commende la bent fork a va arriver en un seul morsau fake j'aurais pas besoin du t-bar
> *


non il vien avec un petit 5" fak il ten faut un pareil.


----------



## syked1

if any1 wants a sick old school bike i have a 1961 26" Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV (4) all OG parts tires fenders old school bolt on tank - $ 575 Neg. for the homies, but im sellin it on kijiji & craigslist for $725 for all the others. 

Need vacation money $$$$$


----------



## pimp_seb

ok c bon fake la bent fork plus la t-bar que tu va me vendr


----------



## syked1

d'accord - t-bar est $25 neuve jamais monter fait environ 2-3 mois je lai - un esti de bon deal ca - cest ca que ca me couter


----------



## pimp_seb

en passen la fork que je te commende c pour un 26''c pour mon 3 roue


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 07:52 PM~14332369
> *en passen la fork que je te commende c pour un 26''c pour mon 3 roue
> *


je le sais


----------



## syked1

sup U-R-L how r you?


----------



## pimp_seb

sur quelle companiger tu commende


----------



## syked1

cest pas un compagnie cest un distributator un person


----------



## pimp_seb

ah ok


----------



## pimp_seb

bon moé je vais aller esyer d'aller decaper le bike a tit klin


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 08:10 PM~14332552
> *bon moé je vais aller esyer d'aller decaper le bike a tit klin
> *


AKA broche a foine, ou ben donc pas de chaine  

mais la tu decape avec quoi la ??? alcool a friction - gas a zippo - ohh noon esti jai trouver le decappant de planche de bois franc?


----------



## pimp_seb

du stripe bumper


----------



## lolow

:uh: COLIS :uh: Est-ce qu`ils montre encore à écrire le francais ,à l`école :0 :roflmao:


----------



## pimp_seb

ya un probleme lolow a propo de notre francais


----------



## pimp_seb

moé mon pere ya dit que mon francais yer correct


----------



## lolow

oui ,on comprend rien .................de tu porla lo come sa tcsé vuox dire :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

arrete de me niser lolow c moé J-S ki parle de meme c pour ca que je parle tout croche


----------



## pimp_seb

moé mon pere


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 29 2009, 08:20 PM~14333259
> *oui ,on comprend rien .................de tu porla lo come sa tcsé vuox dire :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2009, 06:46 PM~14332294
> *if any1 wants a sick old school bike i have a 1961 26" Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV (4) all OG parts tires fenders old school bolt on tank - $ 575 Neg. for the homies, but im sellin it on kijiji & craigslist for $725 for all the others.
> 
> Need vacation money $$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks nice!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 29 2009, 06:20 PM~14333259
> *oui ,on comprend rien .................de tu porla lo come sa tcsé vuox dire :biggrin:
> *


x 22222 fo penser o francais qui vienne la moi jsui perdu :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jun 29 2009, 06:24 PM~14333303
> *moé mon pere
> *


mai pourkoi parle tu de ton pere mec ?? :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2009, 04:46 PM~14332294
> *if any1 wants a sick old school bike i have a 1961 26" Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV (4) all OG parts tires fenders old school bolt on tank - $ 575 Neg. for the homies, but im sellin it on kijiji & craigslist for $725 for all the others.
> 
> Need vacation money $$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin badass old sckool shit!!that will be a pretty good raiders bike project :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 29 2009, 07:20 PM~14333929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


le veteralowwwwwwwwww :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo

hello big LuxuriouS fam n old skool wood painter:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 29 2009, 10:46 PM~14334226
> *fuckin badass old sckool shit!!that will be a pretty good raiders bike project  :0  :0
> *


cest sur mon grand :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 29 2009, 09:00 PM~14333064
> *:uh: COLIS :uh: Est-ce qu`ils montre  encore à écrire le francais ,à l`école :0  :roflmao:
> *


lui aller a un ecole de haitian ou kelk chose cest comme la creole - au moin jai un excuse


----------



## pimp_seb

arreteé de rire de comment j'ecrie ya des affair ki ce dit mal quand tu l'ecrie pi c serieux :angry:


----------



## pimp_seb

en passen el-rimo quand je parle de mon pere moi pi dave on niase avec sa


----------



## Ant-Wan

Hellll-hoe :wave: :biggrin: :cheesy:    ..... I see there was a lot of action in the posts today :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Moi en 2k dans mon livre, tout ce qui se dit doit s'écrire! :uh: si tu es pas capable de dire ce que tu lis, c'est que tu sais pas lire... ou que tu sais pas écrire  on ce démerde, c'est juste pas évident pour rimolow :0 ! Peace guys :h5:


----------



## pimp_seb

good nite homiez


----------



## syked1

good night guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 'Morning :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2009, 09:29 PM~14335557
> *:biggrin: Moi en 2k dans mon livre, tout ce qui se dit doit s'écrire!  :uh: si tu es pas capable de dire ce que tu lis, c'est que tu sais pas lire... ou que tu sais pas écrire   on ce démerde, c'est juste pas évident pour rimolow :0 !  Peace guys :h5:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: calisssssssssss :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

morning poutine eaterzzzzz


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guy's.... :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 30 2009, 06:58 AM~14338243
> *morning poutine eaterzzzzz
> *


 :uh: haters you mean :cheesy: tout dépendant of what you ''put in''!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14334250
> *le veteralowwwwwwwwww  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Rimoloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 30 2009, 07:56 AM~14338403
> *Good morning Guy's.... :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

bon matin tous le monde


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 30 2009, 06:04 AM~14338448
> *:uh: haters you mean :cheesy: tout dépendant of what you ''put in''!
> *


non non je voulais dire "mangeur de poutine"


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 30 2009, 06:04 AM~14338451
> *Rimoloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


le veteralowwwwww !!!!!!!!!!wassup papilolow :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 30 2009, 08:32 AM~14338535
> *non non je voulais dire "mangeur de poutine"
> *


T'inquiète  Tu vas le devenir, faut t'aemenr faire un tour à ''La Banquise''

:cheesy: http://www.restolabanquise.com/index.php?p...tines&langue=fr


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 30 2009, 06:44 AM~14338592
> *T'inquiète   Tu vas le devenir, faut t'aemenr faire un tour à ''La Banquise''
> 
> :cheesy: http://www.restolabanquise.com/index.php?p...tines&langue=fr
> *


damnnnnnnn la poutine avec les petit poi vert on dirai du vomi :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pimp_seb

c'est vrais en criss on dirais du vomi


----------



## el-rimo

Poutine Olé! Olé!
sauce italienne, piments forts et tabasco 
jv la fucked up celle la :0 :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo

Poutine Végé (aka abeltine)
piments, champignons, et oignons sautés

sa existe meme pour les fif la poutine :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 30 2009, 09:05 AM~14338679
> * Poutine Végé (aka abeltine)
> piments, champignons, et oignons sautés</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>sa existe meme pour les fif la poutine  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Ouais, au Québec on fait toute pour tout le monde!!! Les seuls qu'on oublie, c'est nous! :angry: Oh, and by the way...... let's go straight TTT


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 30 2009, 08:02 AM~14339017
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: Ouais, au Québec on fait toute pour tout le monde!!! Les seuls qu'on oublie, c'est nous! :angry: Oh, and by the way...... let's go straight TTT
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: 
mieu vaut etre oublié ke harcelé


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 30 2009, 12:29 AM~14335557
> *:biggrin: Moi en 2k dans mon livre, tout ce qui se dit doit s'écrire!  :uh: si tu es pas capable de dire ce que tu lis, c'est que tu sais pas lire... ou que tu sais pas écrire   on ce démerde, c'est juste pas évident pour rimolow :0 !  Peace guys :h5:
> *


PAS JUSTE POUR RIMO QUE C'EST PAS FAÇILE A COMPRENDRE    :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!! :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 30 2009, 01:29 PM~14340197
> *
> *


:thumbsup:  :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: TTT !!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 30 2009, 10:15 AM~14340099
> *WASUP  FAMILY  !!!! :wave:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :wave:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!
> *


where is everyone ???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

iam here  just got home & have to goto a wedding tonight so i cant go see stevey unless i can getr down there around 9 or 10


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2009, 01:13 PM~14341782
> *iam here  just got home & have to goto a wedding tonight so i cant go see stevey unless i can getr down there around 9 or 10
> *


have a good wedding bro  me i go welding :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 30 2009, 04:27 PM~14341913
> *have a good wedding bro  me i go welding  :biggrin:
> *


free drinks & some good morrocan food  cool bro save some pix


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2009, 01:32 PM~14341947
> *free drinks & some good morrocan food  cool bro save some pix
> *


 :0 :0 merguez time :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## pimp_seb

easup homiez


----------



## pimp_seb

wasup tous le monde


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 30 2009, 06:24 PM~14342947
> *:0  :0 merguez time  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir, with couscous, kefta, and sushi for hors d'ouvres

sup JS and every1 else


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyo guys :biggrin: wasn't here today, I was to the dance world cup! :0 Me and my crew finished......just 2nd....world class :angry: .5 points behind first! Anyway, it's not that bad  See y'all guys soon! :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: dammm ...!!!!!!!! that steveey wonder was ttt men i took my bike from my place to the parc where we go me & my bro then down st-catrine to a good spot to see him do is stuff & wow all that whit out the métro ouffffff home at last !!!!!! and there was a nother story from one of the double j brotha luxurious ride adventure & i dont know how mutsh more km ??? :yes:  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 1 2009, 02:18 AM~14348265
> *:wave: heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyo guys :biggrin: wasn't here today, I was to the dance world cup! :0  Me and my crew finished......just 2nd....world class :angry:  .5 points behind first! Anyway, it's not that bad   See y'all guys soon! :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: good bro !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 1 2009, 01:23 AM~14348310
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  dammm ...!!!!!!!!  that steveey  wonder  was ttt men i took my bike from  my place to  the parc where  we go me & my bro then down st-catrine to a good spot to see him  do is stuff & wow all that whit out the métro  ouffffff home at last  !!!!!!  and there was a nother story from one of the double j brotha luxurious ride adventure & i dont know how mutsh more  km ??? :yes:   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Episode #4??? :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 1 2009, 02:25 AM~14348329
> *Episode #4???  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if we whante!!! but only took a few pic hey remember i whent from my place to the show in bike down & part back i was in solo that dide not help ehehehehe :biggrin: :biggrin: but so what !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: it's fun fun ttt & away !!!! heheheheheheheehe


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 1 2009, 02:30 AM~14348369
> *if we whante but only a few pic hey remember i whent from my place to the show in bike all way down & part back i was in solo  that dide not help ehehehehe   :biggrin:  :biggrin: but so what !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes: it's fun fun & away !!!!! hehehehehehehe
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: & got a bit wet during the all thing !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

pis toi mon ant-wan sa va a par de la danse !!!   :h5:   :thumbsup: quoi de neufe ??


----------



## D-ice69

SO GOOD NIGHT TO ALL OF YOU :wave: :yes:       !!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

morning LuxuriouS</span><span style=\'color:red\'> fam :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

salut tous le monde


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning.... :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## pimp_seb

mags old school 20" all chrome a vendre vraiment pas chair


----------



## pimp_seb

en passen c des roue de bike pas roue de char


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn it's been busy on here lately... :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14317725
> *Another badass bike coming for the Lux in Montreal!!! Chrome and black chrome    Damn we are gonna have a strong line up this year with Jeffy-Jeff, Jason, Simon, Steven, Twoine, Manny and Sandra along with our two new prospects!!! You guys are really pushing the bar!!!! All we need is Joe Money to come up!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

js cest quoi de rims en plastique ca?
pix?


----------



## pimp_seb

bin non c c des roue en bois avec la cole pi full flek


----------



## pimp_seb

a oui pi un frame de fille a donner un d'etre vous peut fair un proger avec


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 1 2009, 09:15 PM~14355983
> *a oui pi un frame de fille a donner un d'etre vous peut fair un proger avec
> *


a tu un pic? je vais prendre


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 1 2009, 09:12 PM~14355963
> *bin non c c des roue avec la colle pour tenir le full flek mais sans clear car ca tout couller
> *


ca doit etre a peu pres ca


----------



## pimp_seb

pas de pix mais c un fram de fille avec les 2 tuillaux qui pare de l'anvent pi i son souder de chaque cote du tuilaux de bant


----------



## syked1

ok je le veut sold


----------



## el-rimo

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

hell-rimo-low


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 1 2009, 07:14 PM~14356730
> *hell-rimo-low
> *


hello jason  sup bro ??


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 1 2009, 10:37 PM~14356965
> *hello jason  sup bro ??
> *


chillin in the cut with jeffy he just left


----------



## pimp_seb

jason je de donne le frame pi je te vent les 2 roue pour 10$ si tu les veux


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 2 2009, 01:24 AM~14358662
> *jason je de donne le frame pi je te vent les 2 roue pour 10$ si tu les veux
> *


cest des 36 spoke genre ccm ou rapido ou un autre mark? ca prendre quoi comme crank un 1 piece ou 3 piece?


----------



## pimp_seb

un crank 1 piece tu avec tes pedal par l'arrire a oui j'ai aussi un padaler


----------



## pimp_seb

pi les roue c des 36


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 1 2009, 01:51 AM~14348488
> *pis toi mon ant-wan sa va a par de la danse !!!     :h5:      :thumbsup: quoi de neufe ??
> *


  Bah, I got a little something new for my bike :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: ...on my way TTT


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning guyzzzzzzz  zzzzz


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 1 2009, 10:35 PM~14358766
> *un crank 1 piece tu avec tes pedal par l'arrire a oui j'ai aussi un padaler
> *


tu a des pédales par l'arrière ??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

wassup fam ??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
Poster Posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 4201 
lolow 2993 
syked1 1303 
abel 984 
PurpleLicious 591 
Jodoka 449 
D-ice69 432 
Judas Is Rising 413 
killa lowrider 413 
deville 389 
el-rimo 363 
MAYHEM 362 
Ant-Wan 304 
low ben 258 
pmdogg 148 
91PurplePeopleEater 139 
STR8_CLOWN'N 133 
excalibur 112 
eastside1989 111 
Flash_LuxuriouS 106 
rocawearlowrider 93 
SIC'N'TWISTED 89 
pimp_seb 62 
Artistics.TX 53 
asco1 48 
alex_low 44 
D Twist 43 
JUSTDEEZ 39 
mtl city 34 
Danthaman27 34 
Pure Xtc 34 
DSweet LuX 30 
tun-tun 29 
The ZONE 29 
DirtyBird2 27 
AutoMini 25 
GOLDMEMBER 24 
luxuriousloc's 22 
T_MINUS 21 
STLLO64 21 
noe_from_texas 21 
RHLKUSTOMS 20 
_|¤|<€® 18 
socios b.c. prez 18 
ozzylowrider 16 
mistargreen 16 
CHUKO 204 16 
86' Chevy 16 
TonyO 14 
ANGELDUSTRIDAZ 14 
kdogg213 11 
lowriderbikelife 11 
eric ramos 11 
OldDirty 10 
AMB1800 10 
Supaf|y in the Ky 9 
LuxuriousCaddy83 9 
bad news 7 
casper805 7 
RobLouIzLuxurious 7 
LUXURIOUSB.C. 7 
STLPINKCUTTY 7 
RO-BC 7 
PiMp0r 6 
TOE-KNEE 6 
lowlife-biker 6 
MR X 6 
RED FURY 6 
juangotti 6 
Douk 6 
gizmo1 6


----------



## pimp_seb

allo tous le monde


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2009, 06:24 AM~14360455
> *Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 4201
> lolow 2993
> syked1 1303
> abel 984
> PurpleLicious 591
> Jodoka 449
> D-ice69 432
> Judas Is Rising 413
> killa lowrider 413
> deville 389
> el-rimo</span><span style=\'color:red\'>363
> MAYHEM 362
> Ant-Wan 304
> low ben 258
> pmdogg 148
> 91PurplePeopleEater 139
> STR8_CLOWN'N 133
> excalibur 112
> eastside1989 111
> Flash_LuxuriouS 106
> rocawearlowrider 93
> SIC'N'TWISTED 89
> pimp_seb 62
> Artistics.TX 53
> asco1 48
> alex_low 44
> D Twist 43
> JUSTDEEZ 39
> mtl city 34
> Danthaman27 34
> Pure Xtc 34
> DSweet LuX 30
> tun-tun 29
> The ZONE 29
> DirtyBird2 27
> AutoMini 25
> GOLDMEMBER 24
> luxuriousloc's 22
> T_MINUS 21
> STLLO64 21
> noe_from_texas 21
> RHLKUSTOMS 20
> _|¤|<€® 18
> socios b.c. prez 18
> ozzylowrider 16
> mistargreen 16
> CHUKO 204 16
> 86' Chevy 16
> TonyO 14
> ANGELDUSTRIDAZ 14
> kdogg213 11
> lowriderbikelife 11
> eric ramos 11
> OldDirty 10
> AMB1800 10
> Supaf|y in the Ky 9
> LuxuriousCaddy83 9
> bad news 7
> casper805 7
> RobLouIzLuxurious 7
> LUXURIOUSB.C. 7
> STLPINKCUTTY 7
> RO-BC 7
> PiMp0r 6
> TOE-KNEE 6
> lowlife-biker 6
> MR X 6
> RED FURY 6
> juangotti 6
> Douk 6
> gizmo1 6
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2009, 09:24 AM~14360455
> *Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 4201
> lolow 2993
> syked1 1303
> abel 984
> PurpleLicious 591
> Jodoka 449
> D-ice69 432
> Judas Is Rising 413
> killa lowrider 413
> deville 389
> el-rimo 363
> MAYHEM 362
> Ant-Wan 304
> low ben 258
> pmdogg 148
> 91PurplePeopleEater 139
> STR8_CLOWN'N 133
> excalibur 112
> eastside1989 111
> Flash_LuxuriouS 106
> rocawearlowrider 93
> SIC'N'TWISTED 89
> pimp_seb 62
> Artistics.TX 53
> asco1 48
> alex_low 44
> D Twist 43
> JUSTDEEZ 39
> mtl city 34
> Danthaman27 34
> Pure Xtc 34
> DSweet LuX 30
> tun-tun 29
> The ZONE 29
> DirtyBird2 27
> AutoMini 25
> GOLDMEMBER 24
> luxuriousloc's 22
> T_MINUS 21
> STLLO64 21
> noe_from_texas 21
> RHLKUSTOMS 20
> _|¤|<€® 18
> socios b.c. prez 18
> ozzylowrider 16
> mistargreen 16
> CHUKO 204 16
> 86' Chevy 16
> TonyO 14
> ANGELDUSTRIDAZ 14
> kdogg213 11
> lowriderbikelife 11
> eric ramos 11
> OldDirty 10
> AMB1800 10
> Supaf|y in the Ky 9
> LuxuriousCaddy83 9
> bad news 7
> casper805 7
> RobLouIzLuxurious 7
> LUXURIOUSB.C. 7
> STLPINKCUTTY 7
> RO-BC 7
> PiMp0r 6
> TOE-KNEE 6
> lowlife-biker 6
> MR X 6
> RED FURY 6
> juangotti 6
> Douk 6
> gizmo1 6
> *


hey i kno him


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2009, 08:24 AM~14360455
> *Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 4201
> lolow 2993
> syked1 1303
> abel 984
> PurpleLicious 591
> Jodoka 449
> D-ice69 432
> Judas Is Rising 413
> killa lowrider 413
> deville 389
> el-rimo 363
> MAYHEM 362
> Ant-Wan 304
> low ben 258
> pmdogg 148
> 91PurplePeopleEater 139
> STR8_CLOWN'N 133
> excalibur 112
> eastside1989 111
> Flash_LuxuriouS 106
> rocawearlowrider 93
> SIC'N'TWISTED 89
> pimp_seb 62
> Artistics.TX 53
> asco1 48
> alex_low 44
> D Twist 43
> JUSTDEEZ 39
> mtl city 34
> Danthaman27 34
> Pure Xtc 34
> DSweet LuX 30
> tun-tun 29
> The ZONE 29
> DirtyBird2 27
> AutoMini 25
> GOLDMEMBER 24
> luxuriousloc's 22
> T_MINUS 21
> STLLO64 21
> noe_from_texas 21
> RHLKUSTOMS 20
> _|¤|<€® 18
> socios b.c. prez 18
> ozzylowrider 16
> mistargreen 16
> CHUKO 204 16
> 86' Chevy 16
> TonyO 14
> ANGELDUSTRIDAZ 14
> kdogg213 11
> lowriderbikelife 11
> eric ramos 11
> OldDirty 10
> AMB1800 10
> Supaf|y in the Ky 9
> LuxuriousCaddy83 9
> bad news 7
> casper805 7
> RobLouIzLuxurious 7
> LUXURIOUSB.C. 7
> STLPINKCUTTY 7
> RO-BC 7
> PiMp0r 6
> TOE-KNEE 6
> lowlife-biker 6
> MR X 6
> RED FURY 6
> juangotti 6
> Douk 6
> gizmo1 6
> *


 :0 *DAMN* :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

modie demenagement sale pi les modie demenageur i son long en sale aussi


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2009, 08:36 AM~14361176
> *hey i kno him
> *


i kno her too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hey toi la la  shes pretty damn sexy from what i heard


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2009, 09:56 AM~14361941
> *hey toi la la  shes pretty damn sexy from what i heard
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2009, 11:56 AM~14361941
> *hey toi la la  shes pretty damn sexy from what i heard
> *


 tssss... ego tripping :uh: :0


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14362179
> *tssss... ego tripping :uh:  :0
> *


hehehehehe i dont have a big head ..... on top lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2009, 12:39 PM~14362348
> *hehehehehe i dont have a big head ..... on top lol
> *


:roflmao: héhé :thumbsup: sooo... what's on top? :0


----------



## syked1

the smaller head lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2009, 01:12 PM~14362635
> *the smaller head lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: hope she's full


----------



## D-ice69

WTF ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOULT :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: LOLOLOLLOOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLO !!!!!!!!!!!! HI FAMILY WHAT 'S THE NEWS


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 2 2009, 02:20 PM~14362682
> *:rofl: :rofl: hope she's full
> *


of hot air & rocks yup


----------



## pimp_seb

jason tu prent tu mon frame pi mes roue


----------



## D-ice69

WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOULT GLUE BOY


----------



## syked1

bah ouis je lavais dis hier


----------



## D-ice69

HI BIG BRO :wave: !!!!!! DIDE YOU GET MY MESSEGE ???  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2009, 12:07 PM~14363117
> *bah ouis je lavais dis hier
> *


 :roflmao:    :roflmao:


----------



## pimp_seb

ah ok jason c bon


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 2 2009, 12:15 PM~14363205
> *HI BIG BRO :wave:  !!!!!!    DIDE YOU GET MY MESSEGE  ???   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey broooooooooo did you get my order for this summer ???







:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 2 2009, 02:07 PM~14363116
> *WTF  ARE YOU  TALKING ABOULT GLUE BOY
> *


between the lines, il y a des mots comme prendre, pédale et par derrière qui ressortent :uh: :uh:   :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 2 2009, 12:44 PM~14363525
> *between the lines, il y a des mots comme prendre, pédale et par derrière qui ressortent  :uh:  :uh:      :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


il a conpriiiii :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
donc jason prend les pedales par derière c sa ?
cute sa !!! :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 2 2009, 03:42 PM~14363503
> *hey broooooooooo did you get my order for this summer ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: DAMMMMMMM THAT'S A GOOD ONE !!! BRAVO FRÉRO RIMO-LOW HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 2 2009, 12:46 PM~14363550
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: DAMMMMMMM  THAT'S A GOOD ONE  !!! BRAVO  FRÉRO RIMO-LOW  HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


just a last one for you :biggrin: 
fuckin good clear for metalflakes finish clear   :0


----------



## el-rimo

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: el-rimo, lolow, D-ice69, Ant-Wan


everybady stand up for the old rider !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 2 2009, 03:51 PM~14363611
> *just a last one for you  :biggrin:
> fuckin good clear for metalflakes finish clear     :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR A REAL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: PACK OF FUN FRÉRO !!!!! BUT I'M NUT GLUE BOY :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!! HEHEHEHEEHHEEHEHEHEHEEHE


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 2 2009, 01:02 PM~14363727
> *YOUR  A REAL  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  PACK OF FUN  FRÉRO !!!!!
> *


clear ICE for the D ice!!!!you know it !!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 2 2009, 04:02 PM~14363727
> *YOUR  A REAL  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  PACK OF FUN  FRÉRO !!!!!  BUT  I'M NUT GLUE BOY  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!  HEHEHEHEEHHEEHEHEHEHEEHE
> *


he uses that instead lol nut glue cock butter


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 2 2009, 04:04 PM~14363747
> *clear ICE for the D ice!!!!you know it !!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2009, 01:20 PM~14363912
> *he uses that instead lol nut glue cock butter
> *


tell him to try this bro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: come on put your glue in this fuckin paintgun !!! :0


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

jeff it may have to be saturday, cause its the birthday of one of abby nefews and he is goin on a big trip to isreal for a big golf tournement & hes only 14


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2009, 06:23 PM~14365236
> *jeff it may have to be saturday, cause its the birthday of one of abby nefews and he is goin on a big trip to isreal for a big golf tournement & hes only 14
> *


AROUND WHAT TIME SATURDAY THAT IS THE QUESTION ????   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I DONT MIND IF IT'S SATURDAY AS LONG AS IT DONE


----------



## el-rimo

morning fam


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 2 2009, 03:52 PM~14363621
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: el-rimo, lolow, D-ice69, Ant-Wan
> everybady stand up for the old rider !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Good morning to all my biggLux broders! :0 :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 3 2009, 06:34 AM~14370905
> *:biggrin:  Good morning to all my biggLux broders! :0 :wave:
> *


good morning antwan  
canadian work ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 3 2009, 05:51 AM~14370759
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


ready to listen some lowrider oldies this summer ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 3 2009, 10:24 AM~14371125
> *ready to listen some lowrider oldies this summer ??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you like oldies :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 3 2009, 08:58 AM~14371622
> *you like oldies :biggrin:
> *


no :uh: 
i LOVE oldies :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2009, 12:33 PM~14373024
> *sup guys
> *


sup bro ??


----------



## syked1

just got home :biggrin: weekend time


----------



## Ant-Wan

OOOOh yeSSSSS :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 3 2009, 04:08 PM~14373279
> *OOOOh yeSSSSS :biggrin: :yes:
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, el-rimo
sup guys


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2009, 01:01 PM~14373219
> *just got home  :biggrin:  weekend time
> *


lucky :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2009, 03:09 PM~14373295
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, el-rimo
> sup guys
> *


 just try my new part for my bike.... ouch! It hurrrrrrrttttttttts!!!! :biggrin: Just enlarges some holes because they're little bit too tight with the chrome but, wow! With the adds of the next days, I'll be ready to show it at Scrape by the motel! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 3 2009, 04:16 PM~14373706
> *just try my new part for my bike.... ouch! It hurrrrrrrttttttttts!!!!  :biggrin:  Just enlarges some holes because they're little bit too tight with the chrome but, wow! With the adds of the next days, I'll be ready to show it at Scrape by the motel! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

sounds good twan


----------



## syked1

Another rainy week come & gone too bad. 
No news to report on the "Bird on a Wire" gotta do some minor fab adjustements to my sissybar & then its all a waiting game to plate my shit

In the mean time im just helping the club homies out with AutoCAD designs and fukin around with building almost 4 street bike frames for me and 3 of yall, soon to be another crazy fabrication project comin along for one of you guys  - big things for the LUX MTL bike club

i got yr backs guys dont be shy if you need anything let me know - :0 got my torch wednesday  a few more parts for it and we be in bizzness :0 

LUX4LIFE

yop :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2009, 07:46 PM~14375295
> *Another rainy week come & gone too bad.
> No news to report on the "Bird on a Wire" gotta do some minor fab adjustements to my sissybar & then its all a waiting game to plate my shit
> 
> In the mean time im just helping the club homies out with AutoCAD designs and fukin around with building almost 4 street bike frames for me and 3 of yall, soon to be another crazy fabrication project comin along for one of you guys  - big things for the LUX MTL bike club
> 
> i got yr backs guys dont be shy if you need anything let me know - :0  got my torch wednesday  a few more parts for it and we be in bizzness  :0
> 
> LUX4LIFE
> 
> yop  :biggrin:
> *


damn Jason you have been doing some great work for this club and its members!!! You are one great leader my good brother!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2009, 05:46 PM~14375295
> *Another rainy week come & gone too bad.
> No news to report on the "Bird on a Wire" gotta do some minor fab adjustements to my sissybar & then its all a waiting game to plate my shit
> 
> In the mean time im just helping the club homies out with AutoCAD designs and fukin around with building almost 4 street bike frames for me and 3 of yall, soon to be another crazy fabrication project comin along for one of you guys  - big things for the LUX MTL bike club
> 
> i got yr backs guys dont be shy if you need anything let me know - :0  got my torch wednesday  a few more parts for it and we be in bizzness  :0
> 
> LUX4LIFE
> 
> yop  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 3 2009, 06:23 PM~14375467
> *damn Jason you have been doing some great work for this club and its members!!! You are one great leader my good brother!!!
> *


x333333333


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 3 2009, 09:23 PM~14375467-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn Jason you have been doing some great work for this club and its members!!! You are one great leader my good brother!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx Dave, you are a great leader too, and a good example to follow and i just want my brothers to know that anything is possible if you put yr mind to it, and let the pro's and good partnerships we build sort out the aspects to make things happen
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el-rimo_@Jul 3 2009, 11:11 PM~14376081
> *x333333333
> *


thx rimo  your in their somewhere too bro lol :0


----------



## lolow




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES !*


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2009, 07:46 PM~14375295
> *Another rainy week come & gone too bad.
> No news to report on the "Bird on a Wire" gotta do some minor fab adjustements to my sissybar & then its all a waiting game to plate my shit
> 
> In the mean time im just helping the club homies out with AutoCAD designs and fukin around with building almost 4 street bike frames for me and 3 of yall, soon to be another crazy fabrication project comin along for one of you guys  - big things for the LUX MTL bike club
> 
> i got yr backs guys dont be shy if you need anything let me know - :0  got my torch wednesday  a few more parts for it and we be in bizzness  :0
> 
> LUX4LIFE
> 
> yop  :biggrin:
> *



amen bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2009, 10:45 PM~14376284
> *thx Dave, you are a great leader too, and a good example to follow and i just want my brothers to know that anything is possible if you put yr mind to it, and let the pro's and good partnerships we build sort out the aspects to make things happen
> thx rimo  your in their somewhere too bro lol :0
> *


right on Jason!!! Man you are truely putting it down bro!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 3 2009, 11:16 PM~14376485
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES !
> *


same to you and your family Paulie


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 4 2009, 10:26 AM~14378704
> *:biggrin:
> *


HI THERE BRO !!!! :wave:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  :wave: !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 3 2009, 05:16 PM~14373706
> *just try my new part for my bike.... ouch! It hurrrrrrrttttttttts!!!!  :biggrin:  Just enlarges some holes because they're little bit too tight with the chrome but, wow! With the adds of the next days, I'll be ready to show it at Scrape by the motel! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


so show us !!!! i whante to see !!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2009, 08:31 AM~14378505
> *right on Jason!!! Man you are truely putting it down bro!!
> *


 :0 Bigg Jay 4 prez :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2009, 09:31 AM~14378505
> *right on Jason!!! Man you are truely putting it down bro!!
> *


im all about becoming as self sufficient as possible


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 4 2009, 12:16 AM~14376485
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES !
> *


happy 4th bRO


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 4 2009, 01:04 PM~14379438
> *:0 Bigg Jay 4 prez  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 4 2009, 11:13 AM~14379147
> *so show us !!!! i whante to see !!!!!
> *


Jeffy I still did not find the tent brother but still looking...Also I know how D-Twist look like and I will introduce you to him at Scrape... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2009, 02:04 PM~14379789
> *Jeffy I still did not find the tent brother but still looking...Also I know how D-Twist look like and I will introduce you to him at Scrape... :biggrin:
> *


THX DAVE IT'S COOL BRO !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 4 2009, 01:04 PM~14379438
> *:0 Bigg Jay 4 prez  :cheesy:
> *


COOOL PREZ JASON & VICE PREZ JEFF THE DOUBLE J TOP COMBO !!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HEHEHEEHEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEEHE !!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 4 2009, 02:16 PM~14379853
> * SOUND COOOL  PREZ JASON & VICE PREZ JEFF THE DOUBLE J   TOP COMBO !!!!!   :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  HEHEHEEHEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEEHE  !!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 4 2009, 11:13 AM~14379147
> *so show us !!!! i whante to see !!!!!
> *


 :0 ........It's all what y'all can see at the moment :biggrin: The next picture are coming.... for the july 19th


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 4 2009, 05:33 PM~14380880
> *:0 ........It's all what y'all can see at the moment  :biggrin: The next picture are coming.... for the july 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmm nice bro  :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 4 2009, 01:12 PM~14379838
> *THX  DAVE  IT'S  COOL  BRO  !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 4 2009, 04:33 PM~14380880
> *:0 ........It's all what y'all can see at the moment  :biggrin: The next picture are coming.... for the july 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's going to look awsome Twoine!!!


----------



## killa lowrider

PM Send to jeffy jeff :0 I hope you know why jeffy jeff!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Damn, Joe money :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

going to the fireworks on bike peace out call  chowder


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 4 2009, 07:06 PM~14381552
> *going to the fireworks on bike peace out call  chowder
> *


 I wish you no rain bro :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 4 2009, 08:15 PM~14381578
> *I wish you no rain bro :0
> *


it never rained


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 5 2009, 01:06 AM~14382858
> *it never rained
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 4 2009, 06:32 AM~14378511
> *same to you and your family Paulie
> *


THANKS BRO !  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 5 2009, 06:38 AM~14383683
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Hey yooo Rimoooooo, en congé aujourdhui!!!


----------



## syked1

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: syked1, 76'_SCHWINN, Ant-Wan, PiMp0r

sup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 5 2009, 01:30 PM~14384846
> *7 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: syked1, 76'_SCHWINN, Ant-Wan, PiMp0r
> 
> sup guys
> *


Just chillin' take it easy! Fuck,it's hard to believe a sunny day! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 5 2009, 02:35 AM~14383264
> *THANKS BRO !   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 5 2009, 02:53 PM~14384967
> *Just chillin' take it easy! Fuck,it's hard to believe a sunny day! :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but windy


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 5 2009, 09:30 AM~14384283
> *:wave: Hey yooo Rimoooooo, en congé aujourdhui!!!
> *


yes frero un cour jour de congé et demin retour o job :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 5 2009, 12:52 PM~14385231
> *yeah but windy
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE FAMILY !!! :wave:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:  :thumbsup: :wave: !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 5 2009, 04:50 PM~14385776
> *HI THERE FAMILY  !!!  :wave:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:    :thumbsup:  :wave: !!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel

so guys we have a new toronto chapter but this time with serious people with nice cars  congrats to raff, frankie and jeff for the luxurious toronto chapter


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 5 2009, 06:51 PM~14387401
> *so guys we have a new toronto chapter but this time with serious people with nice cars    congrats to raff, frankie and jeff for the luxurious toronto chapter
> *


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 5 2009, 02:50 PM~14385776
> *HI THERE FAMILY  !!!  :wave:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:    :thumbsup:  :wave: !!!!
> *


sup brother ???


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 5 2009, 09:34 PM~14388991
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hey lolow wassup ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qNj9Ry4tlA :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

OUFFFF !!!!!!! JUST GOT HOME FROM THE RIDE I HADE TO RIDE ALL THE WAY BACK HOME FROM DOWN TOWN TO MY PLACE + A OTHER 25KM OR SO I DIDE WHIT MY BIG BRO & FUCK UP TO DAMMM HAVE A LOOK OUT FOR THE #4 EPISODE OF THE DOUBLE J LOUXURIOUS RIDE ADVENTURE !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: coming out soon :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HEY BIG BRO & T-TWAN WHAT ARE THE NEWS ?


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:        :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 6 2009, 02:07 AM~14390298
> *HEY  BIG BRO & T-TWAN WHAT ARE THE NEWS ?
> *


 :cheesy: Sup Jeff-E !!? :wave: baaah, not that much. Just a lot of stuff on the same thing!    :biggrin: :yes: you know what I'm talkN 'bout???  
And I will post a video of the dance world cup competition, that I did last week, soon....... :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 5 2009, 11:25 PM~14388888
> *sup brother ???
> *


 :cheesy: 'SUP RIMOLOOOOOWWWW :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 12:53 AM~14389223
> *hey lolow wassup ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qNj9Ry4tlA :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


sup rimoloo


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2009, 06:20 AM~14390962
> *sup rimoloo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 t bonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lolow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnTuPZ68D0Q...5391CE&index=11 :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2009, 05:57 AM~14390900
> *:cheesy: 'SUP RIMOLOOOOOWWWW :wave:
> *


whats crackin bro ?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 03:55 PM~14393642
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 t bonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lolow :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnTuPZ68D0Q...5391CE&index=11 :0  :0
> *


merci :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are the bike sign for Martin's son's bike...Black chrome...  And double layor black chrome on chrome for the Luxurious at the bottom


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Who posted in: LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB
Poster Posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 4214 
lolow 3006 
syked1 1324 
abel 987 
PurpleLicious 591 
D-ice69 451 
Jodoka 449 
killa lowrider 414 
Judas Is Rising 413 
el-rimo 391 
deville 389 
MAYHEM 362 
Ant-Wan 320 
low ben 258 
pmdogg 148 
91PurplePeopleEater 139 
STR8_CLOWN'N 133 
eastside1989 114 
excalibur 112 
Flash_LuxuriouS 106 
rocawearlowrider 93 
SIC'N'TWISTED 89 
pimp_seb 66 
Artistics.TX 53 
asco1 48 
alex_low 44 
D Twist 44 
JUSTDEEZ 39 
Pure Xtc 34 
mtl city 34 
Danthaman27 34 
DSweet LuX 30 
The ZONE 29 
tun-tun 29 
DirtyBird2 28 
AutoMini 25 
GOLDMEMBER 24 
luxuriousloc's 22 
noe_from_texas 21 
T_MINUS 21 
STLLO64 21 
RHLKUSTOMS 20 
_|¤|<€® 18 
socios b.c. prez 18 
ozzylowrider 16 
mistargreen 16 
CHUKO 204 16 
86' Chevy 16 
TonyO 14 
ANGELDUSTRIDAZ 14 
kdogg213 11 
lowriderbikelife 11 
eric ramos 11 
OldDirty 10 
AMB1800 10 
Supaf|y in the Ky 9 
LuxuriousCaddy83 9 
RO-BC 7 
bad news 7 
casper805 7 
RobLouIzLuxurious 7 
LUXURIOUSB.C. 7 
STLPINKCUTTY 7 
RollinBlue 6


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2009, 01:58 PM~14394091
> *merci  :biggrin:
> *


c moi ki te remerci decouté sa ossi :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2009, 02:18 PM~14394284
> *Here are the bike sign for Martin's son's bike...Black chrome...  And double layor black chrome on chrome for the Luxurious at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 04:45 PM~14394540
> *badass!!!!!
> *


:yes: X99999
:0  That's only the introduction! :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

cool


----------



## syked1

A new page a new day of Cads

a little something something for Joe Money AKA the Patant a guss - Pas de chaine -broche a foine - just jokin big bro 

Crown









Fender brace









Pedals









Forks version #4 - final









Axle nut covers-knock-offs


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Damn.... Joe Money....!!!?????? :0 No shit????


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2009, 09:05 PM~14396271
> *:0 Damn.... Joe Money....!!!??????  :0 No shit????
> *


yup no lie he asked me to do a few parts so he can finish a bike


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2009, 08:06 PM~14396279
> *yup no lie he asked me to do a few parts so he can finish a bike
> *


 :cheesy: you need to design a chain bro :yes: THAT's the MOSt important THING, the first piece he must fix on his bike is a GOD DAMN CHAIN!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: But Jay man, I'll need your help for my next pieces  and you know it!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jul 6 2009, 09:07 PM~14396289-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  you need to design a chain bro :yes: THAT's the MOSt important THING, the first piece he must fix on his bike is a GOD DAMN CHAIN!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 yeah i should have maybe started there
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2009, 09:10 PM~14396302
> *:cheesy: But Jay man, I'll need your help for my next pieces  and you know it!
> *


any time bro :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2009, 07:58 PM~14396217
> *A new page a new day of Cads
> 
> a little something something for Joe Money AKA the Patant a guss - Pas de chaine -broche a foine - just jokin big bro
> 
> Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks version #4 - final
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axle nut covers-knock-offs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn doing some big things for Joe Money   ...I'm very impressed by the great bikes coming out this year for Luxurious Montreal!!! Jeffy Jeff, Twoine, Jay and Simon's bike along with Sandra's bike and hopefully our 2 new members on probation and maybe Steven this year...Damn we truely came a long way since we first started the bike club in 2005


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2009, 08:06 PM~14396279
> *yup no lie he asked me to do a few parts so he can finish a bike
> *


damn finally!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2009, 09:43 PM~14396556
> *damn doing some big things for Joe Money    ...I'm very impressed by the great bikes coming out this year for Luxurious Montreal!!! Jeffy Jeff, Twoine, Jay and Simon's bike along with Sandra's bike and hopefully our 2 new members on probation and maybe Steven this year...Damn we truely came a long way since we first started the bike club in 2005
> *


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2009, 08:55 PM~14396673
> *:thumbsup: :h5:
> *


we are putting down big time as a team!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2009, 10:30 PM~14396977
> *we are putting down big time as a team!!!
> *


you kno it big D, the LUX team MTL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2009, 09:31 PM~14396984
> *you kno it big D, the LUX team MTL
> *


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2009, 05:58 PM~14396217
> *A new page a new day of Cads
> 
> a little something something for Joe Money AKA the Patant a guss - Pas de chaine -broche a foine - just jokin big bro
> 
> Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks version #4 - final
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axle nut covers-knock-offs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very good job brother!!!i know how its hard to use autocad n all this other computer shits!!!!!so TTT for you bro :worship: :worship:


----------



## syked1

thx frero


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2009, 04:07 PM~14395257
> *:yes: X99999
> :0   That's only the introduction! :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
can wait to see your parts done too brother antwan


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 05:44 PM~14394530
> *c moi ki te remerci decouté sa ossi  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2009, 09:06 PM~14396279
> *yup no lie he asked me to do a few parts so he can finish a bike
> *


that will never happen :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

LOLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH62fCjr23g :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2009, 08:27 PM~14397621
> *thx frero
> *


c ok bro


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 11:43 PM~14397799
> *LOLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH62fCjr23g :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i have the cd on my comp :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2009, 08:44 PM~14397817
> *yea i have the cd on my comp  :cheesy:
> *


lowrider oldies 1 ?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 11:46 PM~14397842
> *lowrider oldies 1 ?
> *


i got alot :biggrin: got 1 to 9 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2009, 08:50 PM~14397888
> *i got alot  :biggrin:
> *


thats why you are a true one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 11:51 PM~14397894
> *thats why you are a true one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


east side stories 1 to 12

latin oldies 1 to 5

lost sould oldies 1 to 15

lowrider oldies 1 to 10

2 war albums and alot of other oldies like mary wells etc etc :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2009, 08:55 PM~14397935
> *east side stories 1 to 12
> 
> latin oldies 1 to 5
> 
> lost sould oldies 1 to 15
> 
> lowrider oldies 1 to 10
> 
> 2 war albums  and alot of other oldies like mary wells etc etc  :biggrin:
> *


i have all this too but lolow what about zapp n roger ? :0  
i think like me you ride on the arte n music layitlow tread :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 10:32 PM~14397673
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> can wait to see your parts done too brother antwan
> *


Heyo rimolow! I can't wait to bro :biggrin: but it's a small first step


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 11:57 PM~14397964
> *i have all this too but lolow what about zapp n roger ? :0
> i think like me you ride on the arte n music layitlow tread  :biggrin:
> *


yup all got them from here LIL :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

i just need to put them on cds :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2009, 09:00 PM~14397996
> *Heyo rimolow! I can't wait to bro :biggrin:  but it's a small first step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass bro i have see the pic in the car tread that will loonik fuckin nice!!!!!
hey frero a tu dancer a la démonstration de hip hop du festivale de jazz de montreal ???


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 7 2009, 12:03 AM~14398038
> *thats badass bro i have see the pic in the car tread that will loonik fuckin nice!!!!!
> hey frero a tu dancer a la démonstration de hip hop du festivale de jazz de montreal ???
> *


ouien comment ca été a la competition :dunno:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2009, 09:02 PM~14398033
> *i just need to put them on cds  :biggrin:
> *


yes or on a ipode with a ipode player in the ride


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2009, 11:04 PM~14398047
> *ouien comment ca été a la competition :dunno:
> *


Non Rimo, j'ai pas dansé au festival de Jazz! Par contre j'avais 5678 shotime, une compétition nationale et internationale! Aux nationaux nous sommes arrivés 4ème et aux mondiaux :uh: 2ème! As soon as I have a vidéo, I'll post it RIGHT THUR!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2009, 09:12 PM~14398162
> *Non Rimo, j'ai pas dansé au festival de Jazz! Par contre j'avais 5678 shotime, une compétition nationale et internationale! Aux nationaux nous sommes arrivés 4ème et aux mondiaux  :uh:  2ème! As soon as I have a vidéo, I'll post it RIGHT THUR!
> *


TTT bro sa defonce sa !!!!!
hey tu connai pa un danseur black de montreal ki sapelle jonas?il a les dents du haut en or (jenre bling bling terminator)


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 11:18 PM~14398240
> *TTT bro sa defonce sa !!!!!
> hey tu connai pa un danseur black de montreal ki sapelle jonas?il a les dents du haut en or (jenre bling bling terminator)
> *


hmmm :dunno: sorry mec J'en connais quelques uns mais lui il ne me dit rien










JE CONNAIS JUSTE LUI!!!! :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2009, 09:25 PM~14398302
> *hmmm :dunno: sorry mec J'en connais quelques uns mais lui il ne me dit rien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JE CONNAIS JUSTE LUI!!!! :uh:
> *


ok ok pa de trouble frero


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 11:27 PM~14398337
> *ok ok pa de trouble frero
> *


:thumbsup: ciao frèro rimo! :wave: Allah revoyur :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2009, 09:30 PM~14398373
> *:thumbsup: ciao frèro rimo! :wave: Allah revoyur :0
> *


----------



## syked1

goodnight guys


----------



## lolow

:uh: good night :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

Good Morning Guys... :wave:


----------



## abel

sup guys!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2009, 08:45 PM~14396580
> *damn finally!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for sure dave and I try my best for the BBQ


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 6 2009, 10:40 PM~14397766
> *that will never happen  :biggrin:
> *


think what you want but I know what Im doing :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 7 2009, 11:18 AM~14401777
> *think what you want but I know what Im doing  :0
> *


 :0 Is that some real talk____ :yes: money talks


----------



## el-rimo

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 7 2009, 12:13 PM~14403165
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


wasup loLow  
a little old song to say hello :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOEnRXHAyGU


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 7 2009, 03:59 PM~14403594
> *wasup loLow
> a little old song  to say hello  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOEnRXHAyGU
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2009, 05:28 PM~14404422
> *sup guys
> *


go work on your bike, insted of waisting time on here :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 7 2009, 05:32 PM~14404459
> *go work on your bike, insted of waisting time  on here  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 did you look up ttt yesturday, thats more work in 45 minutes then you've done in 2 years lol


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2009, 05:37 PM~14404509
> *:0 did you look up ttt yesturday, thats more work in 45 minutes then you've done in 2 years lol
> *


i dont think so :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2009, 04:37 PM~14404509
> *:0 did you look up ttt yesturday, thats more work in 45 minutes then you've done in 2 years lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOLLL


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 7 2009, 05:22 PM~14404909
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  LOLLL
> *


 :biggrin: SUP JOOOOO :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2009, 04:28 PM~14404422
> *sup guys
> *


sup big broooo  :biggrin: BIG THANKS to you for the steel that you pick up today for me and for all the cad you made for me  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by loblow_@Jul 7 2009, 05:40 PM~14404547
> *i dont think so  :cheesy:
> *


joe was there i made 3 cads in 45 minutes


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 7 2009, 06:24 PM~14404930
> *sup big broooo    :biggrin:  BIG THANKS to you for the steel that you pick up today for me and for all the cad you made for me    :biggrin:
> *


no problem bro - now get yr ass over here lol


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 7 2009, 05:23 PM~14404923
> *:biggrin: SUP JOOOOO :wave:
> *


HEYYYYYYY SUPPPPPPP LGROSSS sa va :biggrin:  ???? travaill fort sur ton bike jespere!? :uh:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2009, 05:38 PM~14405062
> *joe was there i made 3 cads in 45 minutes
> *


oooooooooo yeahhhh jason is the guy to beat  :biggrin: YOU ARE THE BEST BROOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2009, 05:42 PM~14405100
> *:wave:
> *


SUP brooo Im comming in 1 hour I need to do few little thing bro  I call you in 15 min :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ok im making supper and eating call me


----------



## Ant-Wan

Damn, I like this! :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 7 2009, 11:17 AM~14401765
> *for sure dave and I try my best for the BBQ
> *


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

good night frero rimo


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2009, 09:54 PM~14408473
> *good night frero rimo
> *


you too brother


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody.... :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 8 2009, 05:17 AM~14409799
> *Good morning Everybody.... :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Heylow Jimbo :wave:

Big day is coming!!! :yes:   :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 7 2009, 11:49 PM~14408426
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


rimolooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2009, 08:47 AM~14410103
> *:biggrin: Heylow Jimbo :wave:
> 
> Big day is coming!!! :yes:     :biggrin:
> *


 The Rain is killing us down here....where is the sun....? :uh: How's it been up North Bro?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 8 2009, 08:08 AM~14410163
> *The Rain is killing us down here....where is the sun....? :uh: How's it been up North Bro?
> *


 Yeah!!! :angry: the rain just won't stop, maybe the sun will be back tomorow, MAYBE!!! we hope so... :uh: 
We pushing hard in the bike club to be at our best at Scrape by the Lake! :biggrin: Are you coming?


----------



## pimp_seb

yo calme toi joe faux juste que je trouve une place pour decaper ton bike


----------



## pimp_seb

jason j'ai pas eu le temp d'aller porter le pieces la semain passer mais je vais aller les porter aujour d'hui


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 8 2009, 08:31 AM~14410255
> *yo calme toi joe faux juste que je trouve une place pour decaper ton bike
> *


chek le cave tu mcall pi jvien chercher mes frame sa niaise colisse tu repond meme pas jamais a ton colisse de cell criss ses suposer etre fini ya 1-2 semaine soooo chek moi mes frame pi jvais aller marrenger pour les peinturer ak kelkun dautre ki va le faire o plus criss car sa niaise en criss avec toi pi encore une fois esti TON COLISSE DE CELL OUVRE LE OU JE C PAS CRISS TU REPOND JAMAIS


----------



## killa lowrider

supp familyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 OUVRE LÉ TON CELL MEKKK!!!! :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 8 2009, 12:00 PM~14411656
> *supp familyyy :biggrin:
> *


 :wave Sup JOOOOO, sa va? :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2009, 12:02 PM~14411677
> *:wave Sup JOOOOO, sa va? :cheesy:
> *


HEYYYYY LGROS bin ouais toiiii!!!??? jai toujours trop hate a scrape la


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 8 2009, 12:02 PM~14411687
> *HEYYYYY LGROS bin ouais toiiii!!!??? jai toujours trop hate a scrape la
> *


CRISSSSS c'est clair, on va trop s'amuser! ET TROP HATE DE VOIR MON NOUVEAU TRUC EN PLACE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  on va être une esti de gang de Mtl en + :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2009, 12:06 PM~14411719
> *CRISSSSS c'est clair, on va trop s'amuser! ET TROP HATE DE VOIR MON NOUVEAU TRUC EN PLACE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    on va être une esti de gang de Mtl en + :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


le fun pi voir les bo engin comme le tien avec ta nouvelle fork  jpeut pas attendre :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 8 2009, 12:08 PM~14411731
> *le fun pi voir les bo engin comme le tien avec ta nouvelle fork   jpeut pas attendre  :biggrin:
> *


  en plus Daryl est suposé finir mon engraving aujourd'hui! et demain j'envoie sa à Jas :biggrin: Monter tout ça!!!! 
hno: hno:


----------



## syked1

sweet


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2009, 01:10 PM~14411744
> *  en plus Daryl est suposé finir mon engraving aujourd'hui! et demain j'envoie sa à Jas :biggrin: Monter tout ça!!!!
> hno:  hno:
> *


hehe hate de voir sa 

jespere vous avez reserver vos chambre paske sa lair qui en reste preske pus pour l18...

whats up guys ...


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 8 2009, 10:59 AM~14411642
> *chek le cave tu mcall pi jvien chercher mes frame sa niaise colisse tu repond meme pas jamais a ton colisse de cell criss ses suposer etre fini ya 1-2 semaine soooo chek moi mes frame pi jvais aller marrenger pour les peinturer ak kelkun dautre ki va le faire o plus criss car sa niaise en criss avec toi pi encore une fois esti TON COLISSE DE CELL OUVRE LE OU JE C PAS CRISS TU REPOND JAMAIS
> *


hye le cava dit moi dont quelle couleur tu veut peinture ton frame ki est sur le primeur pi je vais le fair ah en passen je suis demenager a charlemagne si tu le savais pas


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 8 2009, 01:20 PM~14412451
> *hehe hate de voir sa
> 
> jespere vous avez reserver vos chambre paske sa lair qui en reste preske pus pour l18...
> 
> whats up guys ...
> *


 :yes: Yes sir Maggy!!!!! ¨ca fais environ 1 mois que c'est fait :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 8 2009, 12:28 PM~14413018
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


sup og lolow ?


----------



## syked1

sup r imo sup maggy


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup guys :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2009, 04:08 PM~14413357
> *wASSup guys :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


sup twan je vais faire le crown tres bientot mon big


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2009, 03:44 PM~14413720
> *sup twan je vais faire le crown tres bientot mon big
> *


 :0 4 real..... :biggrin: you're a real one bro TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2009, 01:47 PM~14413750
> *:0 4 real.....  :biggrin:  you're a real one bro TTT :thumbsup:
> *


like everyone overtheir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2009, 01:47 PM~14413750
> *:0 4 real.....  :biggrin:  you're a real one bro TTT :thumbsup:
> *


miss 1 chapter in your name bro :0 :0 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14413197
> *sup r imo sup maggy
> *


nothing much bro..chilin  you ?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2009, 04:47 PM~14413750
> *:0 4 real.....  :biggrin:  you're a real one bro TTT :thumbsup:
> *


just 1 thing can you check a measurement plz from the front of the crown to the centre of the square hole - put it on a table and measure from the table to the middle of the square hole thx bro


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 8 2009, 01:22 PM~14412465
> *hye le cava dit moi dont quelle couleur tu veut peinture ton frame ki est sur le primeur pi je vais le fair ah en passen je suis demenager a charlemagne si tu le savais pas
> *


jai la peinture ak moi first pi deuxièmement REPOND AU CRISS DE CELL LGROSSS javou jai pas encore réessayer mais jsuis sur sa va pas repondre alors tk pi jviendrai pas gosser juska la bas tandis jai du monde plus proche tk si tu niaise pas fait le o plus criss pi o pire TOI APELLE MOI!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 8 2009, 03:58 PM~14413884
> *miss 1  chapter in your name bro  :0  :0  :0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn you're right!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2009, 04:26 PM~14414193
> *just 1 thing can you check a measurement plz from the front of the crown to the centre of the square hole - put it on a table and measure from the table to the middle of the square hole thx bro
> *


no prob, I take the measurement as soon as I arrive at home


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 8 2009, 03:55 PM~14413849
> *like everyone overtheir  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :roflmao: Damn, so right!!!! Respect to everyone here, and every where... :ugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 8 2009, 03:43 PM~14414417
> *jai la peinture ak moi first pi deuxièmement REPOND AU CRISS DE CELL LGROSSS javou jai pas encore réessayer mais jsuis sur sa va pas repondre alors tk pi jviendrai pas gosser juska la bas tandis jai du monde plus proche tk si tu niaise pas fait le o plus criss pi o pire TOI APELLE MOI!!!
> *


desole que je repon pas a mon cell ya ete couper mais je vais te caller a soir c sur


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2009, 02:55 PM~14414545
> *:uh:  :roflmao: Damn, so right!!!! Respect to everyone here, and every where...  :ugh:  :thumbsup:
> *


except sister purplelinette :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

heheheheheheh


----------



## D-ice69

hi there family !!!! :wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 8 2009, 08:59 PM~14418135
> *hi there family !!!!  :wave:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes:  :wave:
> *


hi jeffy


----------



## syked1

rimo low


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 8 2009, 09:18 PM~14416911
> *except sister purplelinette  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 even if you gave him the dickhead trophee :roflmao: He's pushing hard in ''the game'' :thumbsup:

how are you rimooooooo?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

allo tous le monde


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2009, 12:01 PM~14422799
> *sup guys
> *


sup sup !!!!!  :biggrin: you aren't at school fuckers :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## pimp_seb

yo joe je vais finir de decaper ton bike a soir pui je vais l'amenais cher nous pour le sabler pour pouvoir le peinture demain


----------



## el-rimo

hello fam


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 9 2009, 06:19 AM~14421268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant waiittttttttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 9 2009, 02:06 PM~14424084
> *cant waiittttttttt  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


héhéhé  but you have too


----------



## D Twist

*Anyone looking for CHROMED bearing cups? I will have these for sale at Scrape this year! Come by the CCF Customs booth and see me. *  









[/quote]


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2009, 12:26 PM~14424346
> *héhéhé   but you have too
> *


yes n that suck!!!! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 9 2009, 02:35 PM~14424469
> *yes n that suck!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


oooh, so it's the time to enjoy the purpuliscious trophee :0  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2009, 12:40 PM~14424537
> *oooh, so it's the time to enjoy the purpuliscious trophee  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family !!!! :wave:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  :wave: TTT :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> *Anyone looking for CHROMED bearing cups? I will have these for sale at Scrape this year! Come by the CCF Customs booth and see me. *


[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!! for sure i'll be there bro !!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :wave: Sup D_IceY JeffyJeFF!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2009, 05:42 PM~14425830
> *:biggrin:  :wave: Sup D_IceY JeffyJeFF!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


geting ready for scrape packing & stuff & you what 's new by the way i love the fork !!   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

AND MABE LATER GOING FOR A RIDE DOWN TOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 9 2009, 04:48 PM~14425900
> *AND MABE LATER GOING FOR A RIDE DOWN TOWN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  !!!!!
> *



:0 sweeeeTTT You can't have a better weather than today :cheesy: ENFINNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14426111
> *:0 sweeeeTTT You can't have a better weather than today :cheesy: ENFINNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!
> *


:h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: but i dont same to find my big bro :dunno:where he is ??????


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 9 2009, 04:43 PM~14425847
> *geting ready for scrape packing & stuff & you what 's new  by the way  i love the fork !!      :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thank you bro!!! I'm getting all my stuff together during the week-end for scrape by the motel  It's gonna be a modfukn nice week-end :thumbsup: Just need the SUNNNNNNNN... and a couple of beers :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 9 2009, 05:11 PM~14426157
> *:h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: but i dint same to find my big bro  :dunno: he is ??????
> *


:dunno: he told me that he was going to Dave's place... maybe he's still there???


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2009, 06:12 PM~14426171
> *:dunno: he told me that he was going to Dave's place... maybe he's still there???
> *


really whene dide tell you that cose i'll try to call him there if there is still a chance to foint him !!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 9 2009, 05:16 PM~14426209
> *really whene dide tell you that cose i'll try to call him there if there is still a chance to foint him !!
> *


  it was around 12 today :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2009, 06:19 PM~14426245
> * it was around 12 today :uh:
> *


yea yea so whene i was a sleep anyway thx you ant-wan jason just call me so you will see the are new episode very soon so keep looking around it's coming !!!!!    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 9 2009, 05:24 PM~14426324
> *yea yea so whene i was a sleep anyway thx you  ant-wan  jason just call me so you will see the are new  episode  very soon so keep looking around it's coming !!!!!       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: NIIIIIIICE!!!!!  I hope maybe one day to be in one of them :cheesy: Enjoy the ride bro :h5:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

a little extended crown i made for twan... 2 x 1/4" twists and 1x 3/16" twist


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thank you bigg brOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

my pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2009, 03:55 PM~14426739
> *a little extended crown i made for twan... 2 x 1/4" twists and 1x 3/16" twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very good job bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

good night fam


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 10 2009, 01:39 AM~14430730
> *good night fam
> *


good night fréro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 9 2009, 11:05 PM~14430987
> *good night fréro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  !!!!!!
> *


thank you brother jeffy but its morning overtheir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

thx rimo


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hell-hoe guys! :biggrin: Today it's a kind of G day :yes: I can sleep this aftrenoon :rofl: This engraved part gonna make me dream :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2009, 06:37 AM~14431866
> *:wave: Hell-hoe guys! :biggrin:  Today it's a kind of G day :yes: I can sleep this aftrenoon :rofl: This engraved part gonna make me dream  :uh: :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 morning bro


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

allo tous le monde


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 10 2009, 09:11 AM~14432147
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


hi brotha lolow !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI TO ALL MY BROTHA'S & A GOOD DAY TO YOU ALL !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2009, 05:55 PM~14426739
> *a little extended crown i made for twan... 2 x 1/4" twists and 1x 3/16" twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job right there  :biggrin: never stop brothaa


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 10 2009, 01:16 PM~14433805
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :wow:   ça sa décape un truc comme du genre !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

wasup guys i got a few things for sale on kijiji that i need to get rid of taking up to much space for nothing. If anything you like just let me know & ill hook you up with the LUX discount


http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAd...QUserIdZ2815919

peace


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 1 week 1 week 1 weeeeeeeeeeeeekkk :biggrin: :biggrin:  


I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAS CHOHAN FOR THIS WONDERFUL WORK!!!! :thumbsup: YOU'RE THE BEST BRO :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

**************So here's the evolution of......**************************































































:yes: :yes:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2009, 04:27 PM~14436579
> *:wave: 1 week 1 week 1 weeeeeeeeeeeeekkk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAS CHOHAN FOR THIS WONDERFUL WORK!!!! :thumbsup: YOU'RE THE BEST BRO :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> **************So here's the evolution of......**************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


*seen some of that stuff a Jas' shop today, looking good!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yup damn right


----------



## lolow

:0 :0


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2009, 05:27 PM~14436579
> *:wave: 1 week 1 week 1 weeeeeeeeeeeeekkk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAS CHOHAN FOR THIS WONDERFUL WORK!!!! :thumbsup: YOU'RE THE BEST BRO :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> **************So here's the evolution of......**************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *



damn the competition is gonna be tight at scrape alot of crazy bikes comming out  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2009, 02:27 PM~14436579
> *:wave: 1 week 1 week 1 weeeeeeeeeeeeekkk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAS CHOHAN FOR THIS WONDERFUL WORK!!!! :thumbsup: YOU'RE THE BEST BRO :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> **************So here's the evolution of......**************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 badassssssssssssssss
very good job antwan!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some of Twoine forks engraved before going to the plater...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 10 2009, 06:52 PM~14438672
> *some of Twoine forks engraved before going to the plater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2009, 04:27 PM~14436579
> *:wave: 1 week 1 week 1 weeeeeeeeeeeeekkk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAS CHOHAN FOR THIS WONDERFUL WORK!!!! :thumbsup: YOU'RE THE BEST BRO :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> **************So here's the evolution of......**************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *



twan youre fork is crazy!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 10 2009, 10:37 PM~14438982
> *twan youre fork is crazy!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

sick shit bro


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 11 2009, 08:35 AM~14441848
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup rimoloooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 10 2009, 10:37 PM~14438982
> *twan youre fork is crazy!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMMM RIGHT  :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2009, 10:25 AM~14441988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5:  :thumbsup: HI THERE BIG GUY !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'M ALL READY TO GO PACK & ALL !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: hi guys !!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 11 2009, 09:33 AM~14442005
> *:wave:  :wave:  :h5:    :thumbsup:  HI THERE BIG GUY !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'M  ALL READY TO GO PACK & ALL    !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


very nice!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: So now, y'all knows what I was hiding for a little while!  

Thanks you Dave for the pics! I still can't believe it.... :biggrin: 

....and by the way, you can take a look at this link...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qeqk143f8

It's a video of the dance competition of june 31st, dance world cup!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 03:41 PM~14443746
> *:wave:  So now, y'all knows what I was hiding for a little while!
> 
> Thanks you Dave for the pics! I still can't believe it.... :biggrin:
> 
> ....and by the way, you can take a look at this link...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qeqk143f8
> 
> It's a video of the dance competition of june 31st, dance world cup!
> *


yea!!!!  & you dide a great job bro keep on going like that !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 03:41 PM~14443746
> *:wave:  So now, y'all knows what I was hiding for a little while!
> 
> Thanks you Dave for the pics! I still can't believe it.... :biggrin:
> 
> ....and by the way, you can take a look at this link...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qeqk143f8
> 
> It's a video of the dance competition of june 31st, dance world cup!
> *


 :uh: country line dancing hahahahhaha :biggrin: 






































hahahaha j/k congrats on the win


----------



## D-ice69

hi there !!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys damn nice pics dave (right click-save)  looking good twan of course the fork is sick & now you got a custom crown to go with it - Jas i see you lurking in the shadows down there


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 11 2009, 04:25 PM~14443983
> *wasup guys damn nice pics dave looking good twan of course the fork is sick & now you got a custom crown to go with it Jas i see you lurking in the shadows down there
> *



Yeah Jason..just taking a break from the Grind Bro!!!

Darin has teh D-Ice parts that he's working on and I'm working on the piece that i sent you a pic of.

Plus a Special D-Twist Something for teh Show as wel!!

Scrape gonna be BAAAAADDDDD!!!!! This Year!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YEA ME TO !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sweet right on


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 11 2009, 03:27 PM~14443990
> *Yeah Jason..just taking a break from the Grind Bro!!!
> 
> Darin has teh D-Ice parts that he's working on and I'm working on the piece that i sent you a pic of.
> 
> Plus a Special D-Twist Something for teh Show as wel!!
> 
> Scrape gonna be BAAAAADDDDD!!!!! This Year!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: This is the second moment of the year that we all waiting for :yes: With everything you've done for us, we know it's gonna be soooo nicccccce!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 04:57 PM~14444159
> *:biggrin:  This is the second moment of the year that we all waiting for :yes: With everything you've done for us, we know it's gonna be soooo nicccccce!!!!
> *


  :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:   happy for you bro !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 11 2009, 04:06 PM~14444189
> *  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:      happy for you bro !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Happy for you too for this GRAND UNVEILING :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 05:11 PM~14444218
> *:biggrin: Happy for you too for this GRAND UNVEILING :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


YUP LET'S JUST HOPE FOR GOOD TEMP   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

episode #4 at the old port

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d6OqFnfQk4


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!! TTT


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 11 2009, 04:14 PM~14444236
> *YUP LET'S JUST HOPE FOR GOOD TEMP      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  :cheesy: :uh: hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 06:46 PM~14444645
> *:biggrin:    :cheesy:  :uh:  hno:
> *


KEEP HOPING BRO WE COULD SURPRICE :worship: :h5: :worship: :yes:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!! IT COULD TURN FOR THE BEST HOW KNOW ???  :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 11 2009, 06:20 PM~14444847
> *KEEP  HOPING  BRO WE COULD  SURPRICE  :worship:  :h5:  :worship:  :yes:    :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!  IT COULD TURN FOR THE BEST  HOW KNOW ???   :yes:
> *


That's right!!! :biggrin: I'm gonna make the sun dance :worship:


----------



## syked1

lol


----------



## D-ice69

LOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOOLLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLLOLOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 07:30 PM~14444889
> *That's right!!! :biggrin:  I'm gonna make the sun dance :worship:
> *


DO YOU NEED SOME MAGIC HERBS  :nicoderm: TO HELP YOU IN YOUR SUN DANCE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: HEHEHEHHEHEHEEHE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2009, 05:27 PM~14436579
> *:wave: 1 week 1 week 1 weeeeeeeeeeeeekkk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAS CHOHAN FOR THIS WONDERFUL WORK!!!! :thumbsup: YOU'RE THE BEST BRO :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> **************So here's the evolution of......**************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *



Shit it's my pleasure twan!!! Awesome Designa nd goona be badass on the Bike!!!

I'll have it all ready so all that is left is assembly!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 10 2009, 09:52 PM~14438672
> *some of Twoine forks engraved before going to the plater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 FOK!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 02:41 PM~14443746
> *:wave:  So now, y'all knows what I was hiding for a little while!
> 
> Thanks you Dave for the pics! I still can't believe it.... :biggrin:
> 
> ....and by the way, you can take a look at this link...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qeqk143f8
> 
> It's a video of the dance competition of june 31st, dance world cup!
> *


good shit Twoine!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2009, 09:49 PM~14445621
> *good shit Twoine!!!
> *


yea dammm good shit bro !!!!!   :yes:  :thumbsup:  :yes: TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2009, 08:49 PM~14445621
> *good shit Twoine!!!
> *


  Thank you guys :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt badass fork


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 11 2009, 03:27 PM~14443990
> *Yeah Jason..just taking a break from the Grind Bro!!!
> 
> Darin has teh D-Ice parts that he's working on and I'm working on the piece that i sent you a pic of.
> 
> Plus a Special D-Twist Something for teh Show as wel!!
> 
> Scrape gonna be BAAAAADDDDD!!!!! This Year!!!!!
> *


awwwwwww shittttttttt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: hey hey hi you guys !!!!!!


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2009, 07:25 AM~14441988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work dogg


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 02:41 PM~14443746
> *:wave:  So now, y'all knows what I was hiding for a little while!
> 
> Thanks you Dave for the pics! I still can't believe it.... :biggrin:
> 
> ....and by the way, you can take a look at this link...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qeqk143f8
> 
> It's a video of the dance competition of june 31st, dance world cup!
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2009, 03:27 PM~14436579
> *:wave: 1 week 1 week 1 weeeeeeeeeeeeekkk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAS CHOHAN FOR THIS WONDERFUL WORK!!!! :thumbsup: YOU'RE THE BEST BRO :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> **************So here's the evolution of......**************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *




fuck!


----------



## abel

:420:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 12 2009, 02:38 AM~14447341
> *:420:
> *



GSP as demoli ALVEZ


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 12 2009, 01:41 AM~14447354
> *GSP as demoli ALVEZ
> *


:dunno: combien de langues dans 3 mots?? :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 12 2009, 01:32 AM~14447310
> *fuck!
> *


 :0 

:cheesy: Hey hey Steven!!!! What's going on bro??? It's been a long time I've seen you around   I hope to see you in a week :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 12 2009, 01:16 AM~14447199
> *
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2009, 01:22 AM~14447511
> *:0
> 
> :cheesy: Hey hey Steven!!!! What's going on bro??? It's been a long time I've seen you around    I hope to see you in a week :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


5 days bro.. 5 days!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 12 2009, 01:41 AM~14447354
> *GSP as demoli ALVEZ
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 12 2009, 02:38 AM~14447341
> *:420:
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: HEY BRO WASUP !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 12 2009, 02:41 AM~14447354
> *GSP as demoli ALVEZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: HEY ÇA VA BRO !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP ANT-WAN & DAVE  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 12 2009, 10:18 AM~14448427
> *WASUP  ANT-WAN & DAVE    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## abel

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 12 2009, 10:18 AM~14448427
> *WASUP  ANT-WAN & DAVE    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:dunno: Just arrived from the marché au puces and make a LuxuriouS cap :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 12 2009, 12:07 PM~14448919
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: king sucker.... 3 at the same time!!! I understand how you make your money


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2009, 10:50 AM~14449196
> *:uh: king sucker.... 3 at the same time!!! I understand how you make your money
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

wassup fam ?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2009, 12:50 PM~14449196
> *:uh: king sucker.... 3 at the same time!!! I understand how you make your money
> *



next time i see you i will slap youre bitch face for that comment


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 12 2009, 02:34 PM~14449725
> *wassup fam ?
> *



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh tayeul :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 12 2009, 01:34 PM~14449725
> *wassup fam ?
> *



yo Rimo! quand tu as une chance apelle moi vieux


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 12 2009, 06:26 PM~14451013
> *yo Rimo! quand tu as une chance apelle moi vieux
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 12 2009, 03:28 PM~14450052
> *next time i see you i will slap youre bitch face for that comment
> *


don't worry  be happy :biggrin: héhéhé


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 12 2009, 07:26 PM~14451013
> *yo Rimo! quand tu as une chance apelle moi vieux
> *


hey le vieux - lol there you go


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 12 2009, 01:29 PM~14450054
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh tayeul :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: fuck you :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 12 2009, 04:26 PM~14451013
> *yo Rimo! quand tu as une chance apelle moi vieux
> *


dont you know i hate phone ?? :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 12 2009, 01:28 PM~14450052
> *next time i see you i will slap youre bitch face for that comment
> *


talk is cheap.... :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2009, 10:19 PM~14453752
> *hey le vieux - lol there you go
> *


wasup bro???


----------



## abel

:angry:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 13 2009, 06:17 AM~14455461
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 13 2009, 08:36 AM~14455522
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno:

.... :wave: wASsup Rimo!?? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

jason est tu pas male anvencer sur mon bike


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 :biggrin: Page 800.... On en à fait du chemin!!! Let's keep it going----TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2009, 10:46 AM~14456716
> *:0  :biggrin: Page 800.... On en à fait du chemin!!! Let's keep it going----TTT   :thumbsup:
> *



wuhahah take a look at the first pages


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2005, 08:27 PM~3790363
> *
> 
> 
> *


  :0 :0 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 13 2009, 10:33 AM~14456602
> *jason est tu pas male anvencer sur mon bike
> *



whos this?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 13 2009, 11:33 AM~14456602
> *jason est tu pas male anvencer sur mon bike
> *


 :uh: As-tu travaillé sur le frame à Joe $$... au moins?? :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2009, 04:27 PM~14459039
> *:uh: As-tu travaillé sur le frame à Joe $$... au moins?? :0
> *


ouis ca cest plus mon question aussi, car moi je pourrait finir ca pas mal vite meme cette semaine si je pousse, en plus je sera meme pas au qc a partir de samedi jusque au debut aout.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 13 2009, 04:18 PM~14458950
> *whos this?
> *


ca depend quelle nom tu veut lol 

"colle a bois - desole big javais pas choix " "Mon Pere" ummmm aka J-S


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2009, 02:35 PM~14459136
> *ca depend quelle nom tu veut lol
> 
> "colle a bois - desole big javais pas choix " "Mon Pere" ummmm  aka J-S
> *


ah ok :uh:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 13 2009, 03:59 PM~14459425
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 .....ça te fait rire toi???  :cheesy:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 13 2009, 04:56 PM~14459394
> *ah ok  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 13 2009, 04:12 PM~14459617
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Sup MaggyMaggas!!! :biggrin: t'es-tu trouvé un ride pour te rendre là bas??


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 13 2009, 05:12 PM~14459617
> *:biggrin:
> *


wasup bro  :h5:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2009, 02:27 PM~14459039
> *:uh: As-tu travaillé sur le frame à Joe $$... au moins?? :0
> *


ouin i reste juste a le sabler pi je le peinture


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2009, 02:35 PM~14459136
> *ca depend quelle nom tu veut lol
> 
> "colle a bois - desole big javais pas choix " "Mon Pere" ummmm  aka J-S
> *


c koi que sa a rapore la cole a bois


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 13 2009, 07:08 PM~14460811
> *c koi que sa a rapore la cole a bois
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lolloloololololololololololololololol !!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 13 2009, 07:08 PM~14460811
> *c koi que sa a rapore la cole a bois
> *


stun joke bro il demander qui tu est donc jai dis "mon pere" aka colle a bois pour le shot avec tes flakes pis la colle a bois - cest just en rigolant bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2009, 07:40 PM~14461149
> *stun joke bro il demander qui tu est donc jai dis "mon pere" aka colle a bois pour le shot avec tes flakes pis la colle a bois - cest just en rigolant bro
> *


BIEN OUI PREND ÇA COOL AVEC UN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS I DONT KNOW FOR YOU BUT FOR ME IT'S TIME TO  :yes:  uffin: :nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP PUSHING & LOOK UP ALL THE WAY TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Just look at the shining star :dunno: if you take a telescope, you will see a Starburst!!! :0 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2009, 10:08 PM~14463624
> *:biggrin: Just look at the shining star :dunno: if you take a telescope, you will see a Starburst!!! :0 :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2009, 11:08 PM~14463624
> *:biggrin: Just look at the shining star :dunno: if you take a telescope, you will see a Starburst!!! :0 :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


OH TERI!! :0 :0


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 13 2009, 11:30 PM~14463919
> *OH TERI!! :0  :0
> *


heheheheeh hno: who invited the desi badhava :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

hno: hno: hno: hno: :scrutinize: hno: hno: wtf are you guys talking aboult ?????????? :dunno:   :biggrin: :biggrin: loloololololololoolololoololol !!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2009, 04:40 PM~14461149
> *stun joke bro il demander qui tu est donc jai dis "mon pere" aka colle a bois pour le shot avec tes flakes pis la colle a bois - cest just en rigolant bro
> *


moi jtrouve sa bien ce style de paintjob!!!inovent et écolo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

good morning fam


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## syked1

morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Heyo Heyo Heyo :wave: 'Morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*5 days till Scrape!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2009, 05:18 PM~14459676
> *:wave: Sup MaggyMaggas!!!  :biggrin: t'es-tu trouvé un ride pour te rendre là bas??
> *



bah...
apres toute jvas embarquer avec dave la ...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 08:40 AM~14467058
> *bah...
> apres toute jvas embarquer avec dave la ...
> 
> *


Cool :thumbsup: C'est le meilleur moyen :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 13 2009, 06:06 PM~14460796
> *ouin i reste juste a le sabler pi je le peinture
> *


T UN CRIS depais sa fait plus ke 1 mois jtes donner le frame tout ske tu avais a faire depuis un mois SETAIS JUSTEMENT LE SABLER PI LE PEINTURER vien pas dire ki reste juste sa a faire colisse de cave apelle moi pi jvais venir chercher mes criss daffaire parce que tes trop imbecille pour peinturer mes criss de bike sa va etre prette en 2015 avec toi fake jai deja une autre place pour les peinturer fake call moi donc esti si tes capable dapeller desfois jason pour savoir ou est rendu ton frame bin call moi don esti dcave


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yo Jooooooeeee!!! $$$$$$$ :wave:

:0 By the way, post #700 for me... it's about time since 2005


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 09:28 AM~14468298
> *T UN CRIS depais sa fait plus ke 1 mois jtes donner le frame tout ske tu avais a faire depuis un mois SETAIS JUSTEMENT LE SABLER PI LE PEINTURER vien pas dire ki reste juste sa a faire colisse de cave apelle moi pi jvais venir chercher mes criss daffaire parce que tes trop imbecille pour peinturer mes criss de bike sa va etre prette en 2015 avec toi fake jai deja une autre place pour les peinturer fake call moi donc esti si tes capable dapeller desfois jason pour savoir ou est rendu ton frame bin call moi don esti dcave
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 10:28 AM~14468298
> *T UN CRIS depais sa fait plus ke 1 mois jtes donner le frame tout ske tu avais a faire depuis un mois SETAIS JUSTEMENT LE SABLER PI LE PEINTURER vien pas dire ki reste juste sa a faire colisse de cave apelle moi pi jvais venir chercher mes criss daffaire parce que tes trop imbecille pour peinturer mes criss de bike sa va etre prette en 2015 avec toi fake jai deja une autre place pour les peinturer fake call moi donc esti si tes capable dapeller desfois jason pour savoir ou est rendu ton frame bin call moi don esti dcave
> *


hey ta tu fini de me treter de cave parse que c toé le cave dans ca j'habite a charlemagne c a 1heur du garege


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 11:11 AM~14469400
> *hey ta tu fini de me treter de cave parse que c toé le cave dans ca j'habite a charlemagne c a 1heur du garege
> *


c triste sa :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
bonjour grocave


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 01:11 PM~14469400
> *hey ta tu fini de me treter de cave parse que c toé le cave dans ca j'habite a charlemagne c a 1heur du garege
> *


 :0 à une heure de chez nous, partant de Longueuil, il y a Trois-Rivières :0 :dunno: Tu passes par où J_S?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 01:52 PM~14469937
> *c triste sa :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: je trouve ça plutot drole Rimooo :roflmao:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 12:28 PM~14468298
> *T UN CRIS depais sa fait plus ke 1 mois jtes donner le frame tout ske tu avais a faire depuis un mois SETAIS JUSTEMENT LE SABLER PI LE PEINTURER vien pas dire ki reste juste sa a faire colisse de cave apelle moi pi jvais venir chercher mes criss daffaire parce que tes trop imbecille pour peinturer mes criss de bike sa va etre prette en 2015 avec toi fake jai deja une autre place pour les peinturer fake call moi donc esti si tes capable dapeller desfois jason pour savoir ou est rendu ton frame bin call moi don esti dcave
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 11:52 AM~14469943
> *:0 à une heure de chez nous, partant de Longueuil, il y a Trois-Rivières :0  :dunno: Tu passes par où J_S?
> *


il est passé par chez moi en france.javai du clear alapisse pr c paintjob a lui donné


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 02:52 PM~14469937
> *c triste sa :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> bonjour grocave
> *


reste une 20aine de jrs et tes au Queb


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 12:28 PM~14468298
> *T UN CRIS depais sa fait plus ke 1 mois jtes donner le frame tout ske tu avais a faire depuis un mois SETAIS JUSTEMENT LE SABLER PI LE PEINTURER vien pas dire ki reste juste sa a faire colisse de cave apelle moi pi jvais venir chercher mes criss daffaire parce que tes trop imbecille pour peinturer mes criss de bike sa va etre prette en 2015 avec toi fake jai deja une autre place pour les peinturer fake call moi donc esti si tes capable dapeller desfois jason pour savoir ou est rendu ton frame bin call moi don esti dcave
> *



sans joke joe$
jespere tu ten attendais la ...
stai tres previsible la ... 

lol


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 11:57 AM~14469996
> *reste une 20aine de jrs et tes au Queb
> *


yesss :biggrin:     cant wait to meet the crazy painter.the candyman of montreal aka J-s


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 02:56 PM~14469986
> *il est passé par chez moi en france.javai du clear alapisse pr c paintjob a lui donné
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: c'est bien possible ça dépent de se quon son père ya dit !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 11:58 AM~14470011
> *sans joke joe$
> jespere tu ten attendais la ...
> stai tres previsible la ...
> 
> lol
> *


sa aussi c'est triste :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 02:58 PM~14470011
> *sans joke joe$
> jespere tu ten attendais la ...
> stai tres previsible la ...
> 
> lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: it's glue boy after all ..... :rofl: :rofl: :yes:  !!!!!!!!


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 03:00 PM~14470035
> *yesss  :biggrin:         cant wait to meet the crazy painter.the candyman of montreal aka J-s
> *



LOL :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

a pic of the young painter J-S
i would like to see how he is lookin like


----------



## el-rimo

seconde one on this pics that right ?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 12:28 PM~14468298
> *T UN CRIS depais sa fait plus ke 1 mois jtes donner le frame tout ske tu avais a faire depuis un mois SETAIS JUSTEMENT LE SABLER PI LE PEINTURER vien pas dire ki reste juste sa a faire colisse de cave apelle moi pi jvais venir chercher mes criss daffaire parce que tes trop imbecille pour peinturer mes criss de bike sa va etre prette en 2015 avec toi fake jai deja une autre place pour les peinturer fake call moi donc esti si tes capable dapeller desfois jason pour savoir ou est rendu ton frame bin call moi don esti dcave
> *


ouin  pas trop drole


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 02:11 PM~14469400
> *hey ta tu fini de me treter de cave parse que c toé le cave dans ca j'habite a charlemagne c a 1heur du garege
> *


tes pas capable de sabler dehors comme du monde?


----------



## Ant-Wan

Welcome on layitlow, Djiesse aka J_S :uh:


----------



## syked1

heheheh sup twan sup jeffy - wanna come by?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 01:00 PM~14470817
> *tes pas capable de sabler dehors comme du monde?
> *


mais pourkoi spécialement sablé?? :dunno: :dunno: 
ya pa de ponceuz a montreal ???


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 04:07 PM~14470910
> *mais pourkoi spécialement sablé?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> ya pa de ponceuz a montreal ???
> *



non cest sont pere qui sen sert 

:roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 04:06 PM~14470894
> *heheheh sup twan sup jeffy - wanna come by?
> *


yup any time !!! i'm there i'll call u in a bit


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 04:13 PM~14470976
> *non cest sont pere qui sen sert
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ou il lui a pas dit !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2009, 04:14 PM~14470989
> *yup any time !!! i'm  there i'll  call  u in a bit
> *


ok when yr ready come down bring the ear proctection maybe we go work downstairs


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 04:18 PM~14471021
> *ok when yr ready come down bring the ear proctection maybe we go work downstairs
> *


ok big bro so i'll put some shity stuff on i"ll finish whit brotha rimo & i'M omn my way !!!! :yes: :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you bro  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

ok bye


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 04:24 PM~14471094
> *ok bye
> *


ok i'm on my way to your place now !!!!! :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 01:13 PM~14470976
> *non cest sont pere qui sen sert
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ba kil en achaite une deuxième :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 04:53 PM~14471368
> *ba kil en achaite une deuxième  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COMME J'AI DIT , SON PÈRE Y A PAS DIT !! PEUX ÈTRE ??? HOW KNOW WHIT GLUE BOY :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLLOLOOLOLOLOL


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2009, 01:57 PM~14471425
> *COMME J'AI DIT , SON PÈRE Y A PAS DIT !! PEUX ÈTRE ???  HOW KNOW  WHIT GLUE BOY  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!              LOLOLOLLOLOOLOLOLOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

hehehehehe


----------



## pimp_seb

aller don tous cher gagne de cave :angry: :angry:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 12:56 PM~14469986
> *il est passé par chez moi en france.javai du clear alapisse pr c paintjob a lui donné
> *


te ki pour rire de moé :angry:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 12:57 PM~14469996
> *reste une 20aine de jrs et tes au Queb
> *


une 20aine de jour pour koi


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 02:27 PM~14471745
> *aller don tous cher gagne de cave  :angry:  :angry:
> *


chié


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 02:30 PM~14471781
> *te ki pour rire de moé :angry:
> *


ba mec jv pa pleuré :uh: :uh:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 02:00 PM~14470817
> *tes pas capable de sabler dehors comme du monde?
> *


ouin mais ya des place ki faut que je sendblas


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 02:31 PM~14471794
> *une 20aine de jour pour koi
> *


non mais mec la tu fait exprai c pa possible???te demande pas pourkoi je rigole de toi aprai sa merde!!!
c'est marqué encore 20 jours et tes o quebec............
que veut tu que se soit lami??????tu connai le quebec ?jcroi c la que tu habite il me semble :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 05:34 PM~14471848
> *non mais mec la tu fait exprai c pa possible???te demande pas pourkoi je rigole de toi aprai sa merde!!!
> c'est marqué encore 20 jours et tes o quebec............
> que veut tu que se soit lami??????tu connai le quebec ?jcroi c la que tu habite il me semble  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
sourtout que cetait meme pas pour lui lol


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 03:32 PM~14471815
> *ba mec jv pa pleuré  :uh:  :uh:
> *


bon bin arrete de rire de moé sti pasce que la je suis vraiment eceurée tous le monde ri de moé pi ca j'aime pas ca :angry:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 05:37 PM~14471886
> *bon bin arrete de rire de moé sti pasce que la je suis vraiment eceurée tous le monde ri de moé pi ca j'aime pas ca  :angry:
> *



damn mon grand
si tes "dick hurt"
lache layitlow drette la tu vas trouver la vie dure


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 02:37 PM~14471886
> *bon bin arrete de rire de moé sti pasce que la je suis vraiment eceurée tous le monde ri de moé pi ca j'aime pas ca  :angry:
> *


bon dacord jaraite de rire de toi PIMP seb





























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 02:40 PM~14471927
> *damn mon grand
> si tes "dick hurt"
> lache layitlow drette la tu vas trouver la vie dure
> *


x222222 
c pour rire 
je di bien ke PIMPOR est un con mai il le prend bien :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

joe money yer suposer de mamenais du dursseur pour le clear pi du diluent pour la peinture c pour ca que je peintur pas son bike


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 05:41 PM~14471950
> *x222222
> c pour rire
> je di bien ke PIMPOR est un con mai il le prend bien  :biggrin:
> *



ouais 
cest sur
toi tes une sale tantouze et tu vie bien avec sa right?  :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 03:40 PM~14471927
> *damn mon grand
> si tes "dick hurt"
> lache layitlow drette la tu vas trouver la vie dure
> *


t ki toé c koi ton nom


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 05:44 PM~14471996
> *t ki toé c koi ton nom
> *


moi cest maggy...
lseul membre en probation de luxurious
jpas dure a manquer jai une patch dans lbas du dos


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 04:48 PM~14472027
> *moi cest maggy...
> lseul membre en probation de luxurious
> jpas dure a manquer jai une patch dans lbas du dos
> *


Fak J_S tu as juste a faire comme d'habitude... checker les culs des boyz!  joke elgro


----------



## PiMp0r

jtien a specifier que jsuis celui a droite
:uh: :uh:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 03:48 PM~14472027
> *moi cest maggy...
> lseul membre en probation de luxurious
> jpas dure a manquer jai une patch dans lbas du dos
> *


ok ouin anleve moé ca ste patch la ca fait laid en criss moé avec je suis en probastion pi j'ai pas de patch dans le bas de ma chemis


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 05:50 PM~14472063
> *Fak J_S tu as juste a faire comme d'habitude... checker les culs des boyz!   joke elgro
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
lol nice one Sexy Twan :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 02:48 PM~14472027
> *moi cest maggy...
> lseul membre en probation de luxurious
> jpas dure a manquer jai une patch dans lbas du dos
> *


atention a ske tu di ptit pd en probation :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 02:51 PM~14472070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtien a specifier que jsuis celui a droite
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


pas besoin avc un pseudo pareil on ce doute que tu est la tete de gland de penis a droite :0 :0 joke bro :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 05:51 PM~14472073
> *ok ouin anleve moé ca ste patch la ca fait laid en criss moé avec je suis en probastion pi j'ai pas de patch dans le bas de ma chemis
> *


 :uh: 
humm attend la
tes dans lbike club...
faque si jme souvient bien cette regle la sapplique pas a toi ...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 02:48 PM~14472027
> *moi cest maggy...
> lseul membre en probation de luxurious
> jpas dure a manquer jai une patch dans lbas du dos
> *


et un penis dan lfon du q :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 04:53 PM~14472114
> *pas besoin avc un pseudo pareil on ce doute que tu est la tete de gland de penis a droite  :0  :0  joke bro  :biggrin:
> *


De toute façon Rimo, y'a juste toi qui es assez real pour construire un trophé en forme de bitte :roflmao:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Jul 14 2009, 05:53 PM~14472114-->
> 
> 
> 
> pas besoin avc un pseudo pareil on ce doute que tu est la tete de gland de penis a droite  :0  :0  joke bro  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 05:54 PM~14472126
> *et un penis dan lfon du q  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


loll
tinquiette mec
sa men prend pas mal plus que sa 

EDIT
fumme mon dernier joint sans mel dire 
ca va etre pas mal pire


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 02:55 PM~14472134
> *De toute façon Rimo, y'a juste toi qui es assez real pour construire un trophé en forme de bitte :roflmao:
> *


assez débile surtout :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 02:55 PM~14472142
> *loll
> tinquiette mec
> sa men prend pas mal plus que sa
> *


yes je sait c'est pour sa que je le fait  
by the way c koi ke tu prend pa mal ??les joke ou les bite?ou les 2 ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 04:53 PM~14472116
> *:uh:
> humm attend la
> tes dans lbike club...
> faque si jme souvient bien cette regle la sapplique pas a toi ...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: elle est bonne pour tout membre il me semble :dunno: voir la QUALITÉ du lowlow et la détermination et la motivation du membre!


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 03:53 PM~14472116
> *:uh:
> humm attend la
> tes dans lbike club...
> faque si jme souvient bien cette regle la sapplique pas a toi ...
> *


ouin mais moé j'ai deja ete dans le bike club pi j'avais pas de bike en projet


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 02:57 PM~14472163
> *ouin mais moé j'ai deja ete dans le bike club pi j'avais pas de bike en projet
> *


alor je veu pa savoir ske tu a du fair ............. :uh: :uh: aaaaaaaaaafreu afreu afreu


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 05:57 PM~14472163
> *ouin mais moé j'ai deja ete dans le bike club pi j'avais pas de bike en projet
> *



lollll
sans commentaire...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 04:56 PM~14472157
> *yes je sait c'est pour sa que je le fait
> by the way c koi ke tu prend pa mal ??les joke ou les bite?ou les 2 ?? :biggrin:
> *


Les jokes de bittes


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 02:57 PM~14472158
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: elle est bonne pour tout membre il me semble :dunno: voir la QUALITÉ du lowlow et la détermination et la motivation du membre!
> *


ba il me semble que se qui s"applique pour le car club saplique o biek club o sujet de la probation...enfin dite le moi si je me tronpe mai jpense que oui


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 05:57 PM~14472158
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: elle est bonne pour tout membre il me semble :dunno: voir la QUALITÉ du lowlow et la détermination et la motivation du membre!
> *



jse pas ...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 02:58 PM~14472190
> *lollll
> sans commentaire...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 04:59 PM~14472199
> *ba il me semble que se qui s"applique pour le car club saplique o biek club o sujet de la probation...enfin dite le moi si je me tronpe mai jpense que oui
> *


  En 2k tu as encore pas mal de chemin à faire mon Rimolow!! :yes:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 03:03 PM~14472240
> * En 2k tu as encore pas mal de chemin à faire mon Rimolow!! :yes:
> *


oui jespair bien :biggrin: :biggrin: 
alor le quebec gold est down to ride pr scrape frero?


----------



## Ant-Wan

Hey Joe $$, c'est bon pour moi 6h30!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 05:04 PM~14472255
> *Hey Joe $$, c'est bon pour moi 6h30!
> *


 :biggrin: cool  si tu veux tu peu venir coucher chez ns ou je c pas la lache moi un call quand tu veux


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 05:04 PM~14472254
> *oui jespair bien :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> alor le quebec gold est down to ride pr scrape frero?
> *


T'inquiète, c'est clair qu'on aimerait t'avoir avec nous à Mtl!  Ça sera chose faite dans une 20aine de jours :biggrin: :0 :dunno: ahaha

Il va l'être crois moi, j'ai encore quelques bidules à ajuster de dernière minute, mais le gros de la chose se fera là bas!!! :biggrin: ESTI QUE J'AI HÂTE DE VOIR ÇA!!!!! hno:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 06:06 PM~14472281
> *:biggrin: cool   si tu veux tu peu venir coucher chez ns ou je c pas la lache moi un call quand tu veux
> *



ya pus de prez du bike club joe$


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 01:11 PM~14469400
> *hey ta tu fini de me treter de cave parse que c toé le cave dans ca j'habite a charlemagne c a 1heur du garege
> *


chek ta yeule apelle moi pi jvien chercher mes frame lgros tes meme pas foutu de sabler mon frame pi on parle dun frame twist spas dur la fuck sooo pi ta la peinture flake meme si taurais le reste TU PEU PAS TU LA PAS SABLER so fuck off apelle moi thats it


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14472281
> *:biggrin: cool   si tu veux tu peu venir coucher chez ns ou je c pas la lache moi un call quand tu veux
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: Fuck tout le monde le sais maintenant, criss de pas subtile!!! :uh:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 06:10 PM~14472318
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: Fuck tout le monde le sais maintenant, criss de pas subtile!!! :uh:
> *


damn straight
vous vous etes faite pogner


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 03:09 PM~14472307
> *T'inquiète, c'est clair qu'on aimerait t'avoir avec nous à Mtl!   Ça sera chose faite dans une 20aine de jours :biggrin:  :0  :dunno: ahaha
> 
> Il va l'être crois moi, j'ai encore quelques bidules à ajuster de dernière minute, mais le gros de la chose se fera là bas!!!  :biggrin: ESTI QUE J'AI HÂTE DE VOIR ÇA!!!!! hno:
> *


yep   
a ba les détail c sa qui prend le plus de tempset perso c ski me gonfle le plus aussi.... :biggrin: 
moi aussi g bien ate de voir sa de mes propre yeux :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 03:10 PM~14472316
> *chek ta yeule apelle moi pi jvien chercher mes frame lgros tes meme pas foutu de sabler mon frame pi on parle dun frame twist spas dur la fuck sooo pi ta la peinture flake meme si taurais le reste TU PEU PAS TU LA PAS SABLER so fuck off apelle moi thats it
> *


envoi moi sa jte le fait pour la fds :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 03:10 PM~14472318
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: Fuck tout le monde le sais maintenant, criss de pas subtile!!! :uh:
> *


cétais un secret pour personne ici frero donc pa de souci


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 05:11 PM~14472336
> *damn straight
> vous vous etes faite pogner
> *


:roflmao: En plus, on partage la même chambre à Scrape, mais c'est lui qui paye! :yes: Hein joe??? :yes:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 03:14 PM~14472382
> *:roflmao: En plus, on partage la même chambre à Scrape, mais c'est lui qui paye! :yes: Hein joe??? :yes:
> *


ooooooooooooooooo antwan si c lui ki paye la chanbre t pa prai de danser...... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 04:06 PM~14472281
> *:biggrin: cool   si tu veux tu peu venir coucher chez ns ou je c pas la lache moi un call quand tu veux
> *


t tu cher vous


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 05:14 PM~14472382
> *:roflmao: En plus, on partage la même chambre à Scrape, mais c'est lui qui paye! :yes: Hein joe??? :yes:
> *


 :0 LOLLLL a ouin?!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 05:16 PM~14472401
> *ooooooooooooooooo antwan si c lui ki paye la chanbre t pa prai de danser...... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


t'inquiète  c'est pas si qui va m'en empêcher bro :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 05:19 PM~14472441
> *:0 LOLLLL a ouin?!
> *


 :0 Heille heille heilllll-E tu me dais que tu me payais tout mes dépendses à Scrape pour ma fête :angry:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 03:21 PM~14472460
> *:0 Heille heille heilllll-E tu me dais que tu me payais tout mes dépendses à Scrape pour ma fête  :angry:
> *


les condomz c deja bien frero :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 03:20 PM~14472446
> *t'inquiète   c'est pas si qui va m'en empêcher bro :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 sa sent le véku dans tes propo frero :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 05:22 PM~14472474
> *les condomz c deja bien frero :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Fuck off pas besoin de ça :barf: Car je crois que ça va tellement être fou qu'on va faire le party avec les autres riders pi on dormira même pas!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 05:23 PM~14472492
> *:0  :0  :0 sa sent le véku dans tes propo frero  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: ouais, mais avec une (v) et non un mec :roflmao: il faut savoir lire entre les lignes  et voir les courbes :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

..... :uh: anyway c'est juste Joe Money qui lance ce genre d'invitation :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2009, 05:32 PM~14472587
> *.....  :uh: anyway c'est juste Joe Money qui lance ce genre d'invitation :0
> *


ok crissss les enfants aller vous en revenir de sa my god lollll


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 06:55 PM~14472858
> *ok crissss les enfants aller vous en revenir de sa my god lollll
> *


 :uh: 
dekoi
lol
jen ai manquer un boutte


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 14 2009, 05:55 PM~14472858
> *ok crissss les enfants aller vous en revenir de sa my god lollll
> *


  Alright Joe, Esti que j'ai hate de partir, j'irai surement porter mon bike chez vous vendredi soir! Comme ça j'arriverai chez vous samedi matin pi on pactera tout les trucs pour partir vers 6h30 :biggrin:  ÇA VA ÊTRE FOUUUUUUU :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 05:51 PM~14472073
> *ok ouin anleve moé ca ste patch la ca fait laid en criss moé avec je suis en probastion pi j'ai pas de patch dans le bas de ma chemis
> *


cest parce que tan a meme pas chemise pis tas des chose a faire avant meme que tu soit en probation


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 05:57 PM~14472163
> *ouin mais moé j'ai deja ete dans le bike club pi j'avais pas de bike en projet
> *


cest parce que tu hestiner avec dave pis tlm parce que tu voulait meme pas faire un frame custom pis tu voulait en faire un 26" pis un bmx low pis un donk pis quoi 5 a 10 autre niaserie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 04:51 PM~14472073
> *ok ouin anleve moé ca ste patch la ca fait laid en criss moé avec je suis en probastion pi j'ai pas de patch dans le bas de ma chemis
> *


tu es pas en probation JS, tu es rien en ce moment pis sit jamais tu reviens, tu vas etre en probation avec la meme patch mais on est loin d'etre rendu la encore...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 04:53 PM~14472116
> *:uh:
> humm attend la
> tes dans lbike club...
> faque si jme souvient bien cette regle la sapplique pas a toi ...
> *


Il est dans rien JS...Pas dans le bike club, pas dans le Car Club, pas en probation pour rien...On va voir ce qu'il fait comme bike avant quoi que ce soit...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 04:57 PM~14472163
> *ouin mais moé j'ai deja ete dans le bike club pi j'avais pas de bike en projet
> *


oui mais ca, ca arrivera plus jamais ca mon JS...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 07:47 PM~14474047
> *cest parce que tan a meme pas chemise pis tas des chose a faire avant meme que tu soit en probation
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000


----------



## syked1

exactly exactly wasup big dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 08:02 PM~14474236
> *exactly exactly wasup big dave
> *


what's going on Jay...


----------



## syked1

:0 hangin with the jeffy jeff :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 08:38 PM~14474660
> *:0 hangin with the jeffy jeff  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 14 2009, 06:01 PM~14474222
> *oui mais ca, ca arrivera plus jamais ca mon JS...
> *


le OLD VETERALOW A PARLé :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 14 2009, 07:01 PM~14474222
> *oui mais ca, ca arrivera plus jamais ca mon JS...
> *


je vais me fair un car club pi ca va s'appelle luxurious pi ca va etre des gros donk avec des gros mags ki spine


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 10:27 PM~14475315
> *je vais me fair un car club pi ca va s'appelle luxurious pi ca va etre des gros donk avec des gros mags ki spine
> *


vas y le club va actionner pour protection de copyright - crisse que ca pas d'allure tu sais pouquoi cest des donk? cest parce que ca semble comme des âne vraiment gay as hell


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 07:27 PM~14475315
> *je vais me fair un car club pi ca va s'appelle luxurious pi ca va etre des gros donk avec des gros mags ki spine
> *


ne prononce plus JAMAIS ce putin de mot de pétasse ici :rant: :rant: :rant: no joke jpourai frappé pour sa !!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
c layitLOW ici pa le forum du fan club des lil waynes prépubair mal pondu!!!!Fuck les d..k Fuck toute c merde de ride a la con :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
toi et tes idée a la con allé chié dan le plu profond des trous qui existe dans la montagne la plus éloigné de toute civilisation que l'on puisse trouvé o canada :angry: :angry: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 07:27 PM~14475315
> *je vais me fair un car club pi ca va s'appelle luxurious pi ca va etre des gros donk avec des gros mags ki spine
> *


MERDEEEEEEEEEE jen revien pas la !!!!ta fai parti du Lux et tu oze dire sa???? :angry: :angry: putin de fou que tu est !!!! :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## syked1

anyways comment tu veut que ca soitr un lowrider avec un lift de suspension pour pouvoir mettre des rims sur un Dink


----------



## pimp_seb

c des joke fuck le donk vive les char hydrolique lux4life


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 07:51 PM~14475671
> *c des joke fuck le donk vive les char hydrolique lux4life
> *


ok kool jprefere entendre sa


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 08:52 PM~14475692
> *ok kool jprefere entendre sa
> *


c tu laid en criss des donk c pas pour fair des truck c pour fair des lowrider


----------



## syked1

shit lan passer tu aimer tellment les dinks ques qui a asteur? ta reveiller


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 14 2009, 09:27 PM~14475315
> *je vais me fair un car club pi ca va s'appelle luxurious pi ca va etre des gros donk avec des gros mags ki spine
> *


crois moi ca s'appelera pas Luxurious...Tu peux etre certains de ca


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 09:08 PM~14475044
> *le OLD VETERALOW A PARLé  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ca va jeune rimolo?


----------



## syked1

davey dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 14 2009, 09:37 PM~14475476
> *ne prononce plus JAMAIS ce putin de mot de pétasse ici  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: no joke jpourai frappé pour sa !!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> c layitLOW ici pa le forum du fan club des lil waynes prépubair mal pondu!!!!Fuck les d..k Fuck toute c merde de ride a la con :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> toi et tes idée a la con allé chié dan le plu profond des trous qui existe dans la montagne la plus éloigné de toute civilisation que l'on puisse trouvé o canada :angry:  :angry:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


hahahaha sacré rimolo...Le taliban du lowriding... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 10:32 PM~14476318
> *davey dave
> *


what's going on Jason... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 14 2009, 11:32 PM~14476337
> *what's going on Jason... :biggrin:
> *


having a few good laughs with jeffy and rimolow :0 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 10:33 PM~14476351
> *having a few good laughs with jeffy and rimolow  :0  :biggrin:   :cheesy:
> *


oh shit that's nice... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

we were but rimo dissapeared and jeffy just left to go home, and im off to bed before midnight damn wheres the day gone lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Some hardcore talk tonight :uh: TTT and fuck the d°nkkk :angry: the art of scraping a nice car  Good night guys :wave: see y'all two-more-hoes


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2009, 01:23 AM~14477996
> *:0 Some hardcore talk tonight :uh: TTT and fuck the d°nkkk :angry: the art of scraping a nice car  Good night guys :wave: see y'all two-more-hoes
> *


dammmm yes but that was only the cold hard true !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   some one as tell him si son père lui a pas dit :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 15 2009, 01:34 AM~14478146
> *:0
> *


cool post on msn bro made me lolololololol big time :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ps i sent you pic on your msn of something !!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 01:13 AM~14478491
> *cool post on msn  bro  made me  lolololololol  big  time  :rofl:  :rofl:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  ps i sent you pic on your msn of something !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 15 2009, 02:19 AM~14478552
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  luxurious family unity ttt !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 14 2009, 05:58 PM~14472190
> *lollll
> sans commentaire...
> *


I SECOND THAT LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS :wave:       :wave: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Lux Friends and Family... :wave:


----------



## syked1

morning jimbo, have a good day guys


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 14 2009, 08:30 PM~14476291
> *ca va jeune rimolo?
> *


ouai frero je job pa mal mai sa va


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 14 2009, 08:32 PM~14476319
> *hahahaha sacré rimolo...Le taliban du lowriding... :biggrin:
> *


a oui non mais face a des conerie pareil oblijé de réajir veteralow!!!! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 08:46 PM~14476567
> *we were but rimo dissapeared and jeffy just left to go home, and im off to bed before midnight damn wheres the day gone lol
> *


mon ordi a merdé et ensuite je sui parti job frero :uh: :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 15 2009, 03:21 AM~14479385
> *Good morning Lux Friends and Family... :wave:
> *


hello jimbo :biggrin: sup?


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning LuxuriouS B.C. :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: T T T   :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2009, 04:39 AM~14479479
> *:wave: Good morning LuxuriouS B.C.  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: T T T     :biggrin:
> *


wassup antwan?


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 15 2009, 06:46 AM~14479496
> *wassup antwan?
> *


 :angry: A crazy day at job while it's sunny out side :angry: :angry: for the 5th day of july :angry: But we gonna have sun this week-end :yes: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2009, 08:25 AM~14480507
> *:angry: A crazy day at job while it's sunny out side :angry:  :angry: for the 5th day of july :angry: But we gonna have sun this week-end :yes:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


when you got beers you dont give a fuck about the sun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 15 2009, 08:00 AM~14480341
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


wassupppp loldieslolow :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 15 2009, 11:26 AM~14481047
> *when you got beers you dont give a fuck about the sun  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YesssssSIRRR!!!! But when you have an outdoor show :0 You better have some hno:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2009, 09:43 AM~14481204
> *:biggrin: YesssssSIRRR!!!! But when you have an outdoor show :0  You better have some hno:
> *


truth!!!! :biggrin: 
by the way where is everyone???? :uh: :uh: sleeping or just...







:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup familly


----------



## Ant-Wan

What's good y'all?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 15 2009, 12:56 PM~14481321
> *truth!!!! :biggrin:
> by the way where is everyone???? :uh:  :uh: sleeping or just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahahaha allor la fréro tu me fait rire au éclat assez pourque je dance le mia ha ha oui je dance le mia !!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2009, 11:25 AM~14480507
> *:angry: A crazy day at job while it's sunny out side :angry:  :angry: for the 5th day of july :angry: But we gonna have sun this week-end :yes:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


15th bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 15 2009, 03:27 PM~14483493
> *15th bro
> *


  yeah you're right, but my point was the number of sunny dayz during the last 15 :biggrin: .... :angry: I mean


----------



## syked1

wasup everyone. any1 wanna buy a sick ass old school bike? i got a 1961 schwinn Jaguar Mark IV i need to clear out so i can get on vacation this weekend. 
$500










also have this project bike 1960's girls 26" Columbia
$150










need to clear them out ASAP before saturday if possible if not by wednesday or after


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP TWAN & U BIG BRO !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> :0 This one is sickkkkk :yes:  If I where rich....


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 04:35 PM~14483565
> *WASUP  TWAN &  U BIG BRO !!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


chillin tryin to slang my goods  so i can get the fuk out of mtl for some vacation


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 03:35 PM~14483565
> *WASUP  TWAN &  U BIG BRO !!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: wASSup Jeff!?? So you saw your last piece by ccf customs? :0 :biggrin:  

4 me not that much  A day at work as usual! Tomorow I'm a go get my LuxuriouS cap à Anjour au marché aux puces :yes:
And trying to finish my little addition to my display... I wish to have enough time to finish it for this week-end  we will see


----------



## syked1

cool


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 15 2009, 04:39 PM~14483600
> *chillin tryin to slang my goods  so i can get the fuk out of mtl for some vacation
> *


YOU HAVE ALL MY GOOD WISH FOR YOU TO FIND ONE SERRIUS DUDE !!! ...AT LAST DAMMMM IT !!!!!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ONE THAT KNOW THE PRICE OF GOOD THING LIKE THAT & THAT DO NOT MESS AROUND !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2009, 04:40 PM~14483604
> *:wave: wASSup Jeff!?? So you saw your last piece by ccf customs? :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 4 me not that much  A day at work as usual! Tomorow I'm a go get my LuxuriouS cap à Anjour au marché aux puces :yes:
> And trying to finish my little addition to my display... I wish to have enough time to finish it for this week-end  we will see
> *


YUP !!! AND A FEW OTHER THING TO COME FOR SCRAPE !!!!! HEHEHEHEEHE  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 03:59 PM~14483775
> *YUP !!!  AND A FEW OTHER THING TO COME  FOR SCRAPE  !!!!! HEHEHEHEEHE    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: It's gonna be good to see you there!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

aver vous passer une bonne journais gagne de clown :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 15 2009, 06:45 PM~14484992
> *aver vous passer une bonne journais gagne de clown :biggrin:
> *


:yes: pis toi mon glue boy pis tu aime les clown va te regader dans un miroir mais tu risque de vercer quelques :tears: loloolololololoololol mais tu me feras toujour bien rire ça fait déja ça bonne journer !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 15 2009, 07:38 PM~14485586
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WASUP BROTHA LOLOW !!!!!!!! COULD YOU POST ME A PIC OF YOUR CAR I WOULD LIKE THAT !!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

THEM LUX BOYS IN THIS MONTHS LRM


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 08:00 PM~14485779
> *THEM LUX BOYS IN THIS MONTHS LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 dammmmmm that 's cool ttt :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

ok ok camla ta chatte :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ????????? GLUE BOY :dunno: WTF YOU ARE TALKING ABOULT !!!!!!! & to how are you talking ???? :rofl: :rofl: dammm we are in lowrider magazine you chould be happy for the club & not saying stuff that make no sence !!!! but still c du colle a bois tous cracher lolololololololol  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 07:44 PM~14485640
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WASUP  BROTHA  LOLOW  !!!!!!!!  COULD YOU  POST ME A PIC OF YOUR CAR I WOULD LIKE THAT  !!!!!!
> *


here some pics :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 15 2009, 09:35 PM~14486663
> *here some pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THX YOU LOLOW THEY ALL LOOK DAMMMMMM NICE MY FAVORITE IS THE LAST ONE WHIT THE 1 & ONLY LOLOW INSIDE IS LOWRIDE !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 06:00 PM~14485779
> *THEM LUX BOYS IN THIS MONTHS LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awsome!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 07:00 PM~14485779
> *THEM LUX BOYS IN THIS MONTHS LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CONGRATS!!!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 15 2009, 09:43 PM~14486733
> *Awsome!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 05:00 PM~14485779
> *THEM LUX BOYS IN THIS MONTHS LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: damnnnnnnnn félicitation les frero!!!!!putin c vraiment fou sa mais vous mérité o moin sa.TTT pour le LuxuriouS :cheesy: :cheesy: MERDE lowrider mag jsui sur les fesses la !!!! :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 15 2009, 06:43 PM~14486733
> *Awsome!
> *


more than awesome bro!!! :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 15 2009, 06:35 PM~14486663
> *here some pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very clean oldieslolow :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> :0 This one is sickkkkk :yes:  If I where rich....
> 
> 
> 
> x222222222 raiders bike !!!!! :0 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 15 2009, 03:45 PM~14484992
> *aver vous passer une bonne journais gagne de clown :biggrin:
> *


oui et toi gagne de plote ?


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 15 2009, 08:51 PM~14487478
> *oui et toi gagne de plote ?
> *


ah ah ah :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 15 2009, 10:14 PM~14487063
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: damnnnnnnnn félicitation les frero!!!!!putin c vraiment fou sa mais vous mérité o moin sa.TTT pour le LuxuriouS  :cheesy:  :cheesy: MERDE lowrider mag jsui sur les fesses la !!!! :0
> *


sa fait 3 foix qu`ont est dedans :biggrin: (toujours a scrape by the lake)


----------



## Ant-Wan

> THEM LUX BOYS IN THIS MONTHS LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: What a great shot :yes: Now we are on ''the map'' IN THE LRM!!!!!!
> ....I'm asking myself where I was at this moment :tears: :uh:  It's a pleasure to see you guys in deez pages  :yes: You 2 Jeffy!!!!! Great shot for D_ICE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Military Clown's fender and frame being muraled before the candy being sprayed...  Another Montreal Luxurious bike coming out soon!!! Muraled by the badass Fitto!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 07:00 PM~14485779
> *THEM LUX BOYS IN THIS MONTHS LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit Jeffy got a big ass picture in there... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 01:25 AM~14489146
> *Oh shit Jeffy got a big ass picture in there... :biggrin:
> *


YUP !!!!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: & I'M STILL IN SHOCK !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 16 2009, 12:07 AM~14488295
> *sa fait 3 foix qu`ont est dedans  :biggrin: (toujours a scrape by the lake)
> *


really i never knew ??? cool but for me it's a first !!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 15 2009, 10:38 PM~14487330
> *x222222222 raiders bike !!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


p-e si je lai quand tu vien et si tu en veut


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 15 2009, 10:23 PM~14489124
> *Military Clown's fender and frame being muraled before the candy being sprayed...  Another Montreal Luxurious bike coming out soon!!! Muraled by the badass Fitto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


putin de sa raceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :0 :0 :0 :0 alor la jvien de chié dan mon slip!merde c koi cette turie ki sort de nulpart ???? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2009, 03:34 AM~14490306
> *p-e si je lai quand tu vien et si tu en veut
> *


jaurrai aimé mais pour le moment je doit gardé mon cash :uh: :uh: 
mais peut etr si jpe vendre un de mes testicules a un hopitale de montreal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 16 2009, 07:13 AM~14490349
> *putin de sa raceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :0  :0  :0  :0 alor la jvien de chié dan mon slip!merde c koi cette turie ki sort de nulpart ???? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sa c'est le bike de martin !!!! pis il sort de chez abel pis avent de lun de nos encien menbre judas c'est lui qui a fait le frame pis les rimes bien cest lui qui a fait le bike avent que abel l' achète puis quil le vende a martin ....   allor tu voit fréro ça sort pas de nulpart mais de la famille !!! luxurious 4 ever brother  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 12:23 AM~14489124
> *Military Clown's fender and frame being muraled before the candy being sprayed...  Another Montreal Luxurious bike coming out soon!!! Muraled by the badass Fitto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Gissshhhhhhh!!!! It hurts  Sick ass Corona bike REMIX  Ça va être fou all together ce bike là!!!  Les murales sont folle raide!!!! :worship: :worship: Scrape va être f''ouuuuuuuuuweeeEEEE''!!! :yes: T T T


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: wASSup guyssssss!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 16 2009, 06:32 AM~14490380
> *sa c'est le bike de martin !!!! pis il sort de chez abel pis avent de lun de nos encien menbre judas c'est lui qui a fait le frame pis les rimes  bien cest lui qui a fait le bike   avent que  abel  l' achète puis  quil le vende a martin ....     allor  tu voit fréro ça sort  pas de nulpart  mais de la famille !!!   luxurious 4 ever   brother     :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Oui c'est en plein dans le mille mon Jeffy :biggrin: ...Martin a ramené ce bike a la vie...On a etre pas mal puissant dans la catégorie des bikes avec Jeffy Jeff, Martin, Twoine, Jason et tous les autres membres qui vont sortir avec des gros bikes dans les prochaines années... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 16 2009, 12:55 AM~14489395
> *YUP  !!!!!!  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  &  I'M STILL  IN  SHOCK !!!!
> *


Well I think that's real cool that you are in there on a big pic with the D-Ice like that!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 07:56 AM~14490625
> *Oui c'est en plein dans le mille mon Jeffy :biggrin: ...Martin a ramené ce bike a la vie...On a etre pas mal puissant dans la catégorie des bikes avec Jeffy Jeff, Martin, Twoine, Jason et tous les autres membres qui vont sortir avec des gros bikes dans les prochaines années... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Ouais c'est clair qu'on c'est regroupé, de façon à être plus fort tous ensemble!!! :yes: :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 16 2009, 07:59 AM~14490638
> *:biggrin: Ouais c'est clair qu'on c'est regroupé, de façon à être plus fort tous ensemble!!! :yes: :h5:
> *


Oui et la on est vraiment entrain de se forger des bases solides dans le bike club...


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 16 2009, 11:50 AM~14491738
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


good morning brother lolow  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: !!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 06:04 AM~14490666
> *Oui et la on est vraiment entrain de se forger des bases solides dans le bike club...
> *


tu croi pa si bien dire veteralow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 16 2009, 05:59 AM~14490638
> *:biggrin: Ouais c'est clair qu'on c'est regroupé, de façon à être plus fort tous ensemble!!! :yes: :h5:
> *


la familleeeee :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

et on va forger des piece aussi moi pis rimo-low un fois quil vien - avec lui sur paint et soudage/forging pis moi sur cad/soudage/forging ya pas grand chose qu'on ne peut pas faire


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 07:56 AM~14490625
> *Oui c'est en plein dans le mille mon Jeffy :biggrin: ...Martin a ramené ce bike a la vie...On a etre pas mal puissant dans la catégorie des bikes avec Jeffy Jeff, Martin, Twoine, Jason et tous les autres membres qui vont sortir avec des gros bikes dans les prochaines années... :biggrin:
> *


sa se peu tu que jme sente un peu viser   :tears: doucement mais p-e pas malheureusement pour le bbq finalement mais pour la fin de lanner surment pour scp


----------



## pimp_seb

ouin cheker bin mon bike a moé bin ki sorte de la peintur vous aller chier des take :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

bien sur bin que j'ai mon bike parceque la jason est etrin de le construir


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 16 2009, 05:23 PM~14495496
> *ouin cheker bin mon bike a moé bin ki sorte de la peintur vous aller chier des take :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: tu veux dire, chier des flakes :0 :yes: ___with glue


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 16 2009, 04:48 PM~14495135
> *sa se peu tu que jme sente un peu viser      :tears: doucement mais p-e pas malheureusement pour le bbq finalement mais pour la fin de lanner surment pour scp
> *


  I wish for you... and everyone there's gonna have one :uh:


----------



## lowriderbikelife

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 05:56 AM~14490625
> *Oui c'est en plein dans le mille mon Jeffy :biggrin: ...Martin a ramené ce bike a la vie...On a etre pas mal puissant dans la catégorie des bikes avec Jeffy Jeff, Martin, Twoine, Jason et tous les autres membres qui vont sortir avec des gros bikes dans les prochaines années... :biggrin:
> *



Je vais essayer de faire honneur a la Famille LuxuriouS gang quoi que ca ne sera pas facile detre a votre auteur avec vos bike !!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

NEW bike coming soon :thumbsup: LuxuriouS 4 life


----------



## syked1

cest bien bo mon hugo petit etape par etape bien planifier ton affaire et tout va ller bien. si il faut vien nous demander et on va te conseiller - cest pas des chose qu'on fait dans un an la jeff a pris 5 ans darriver la ou il est. Pis asteur on a des bonne connection partout au canada pour tt faire ici au lieu de demande au autres au etats


----------



## lowriderbikelife

Parfait inquiete toi pas que je vais vous demander un peu daide pour plein de chose :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider+Jul 16 2009, 04:48 PM~14495135-->
> 
> 
> 
> sa se peu tu que jme sente un peu viser      :tears: doucement mais p-e pas malheureusement pour le bbq finalement mais pour la fin de lanner surment pour scp
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Jul 16 2009, 05:47 PM~14495726
> * I wish for you... and everyone there's gonna have one :uh:
> *



ya pus de scp .... tu shinera a scrape lan prochain


----------



## noe_from_texas

que onda?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Jul 16 2009, 06:36 PM~14496225
> *Je vais essayer de faire honneur a la Famille LuxuriouS gang quoi que ca ne sera pas facile detre a votre auteur avec vos bike !!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> NEW bike coming soon :thumbsup:  LuxuriouS 4 life
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: Let's go U-god! <span style=\'colorrange\'>TTT</span>?? :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Jul 16 2009, 04:36 PM~14496225
> *Je vais essayer de faire honneur a la Famille LuxuriouS gang quoi que ca ne sera pas facile detre a votre auteur avec vos bike !!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> NEW bike coming soon :thumbsup:  LuxuriouS 4 life
> *


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 16 2009, 03:45 PM~14495709
> *:dunno: tu veux dire, chier des flakes :0 :yes: ___with glue
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 16 2009, 03:27 PM~14495536
> *bien sur bin que j'ai mon bike parceque la jason est etrin de le construir
> *


il est entre de bonnes mains alor :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

rimo add moi sur ton msn [email protected] jai des photos pour toi


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Jul 16 2009, 09:46 PM~14497921
> *rimo add moi sur ton msn [email protected] jai des photos pour toi
> *


 Vazi Rimo, perd pas ta chance!!! ce courriel vaut de l'or


----------



## Ant-Wan

So Martin, tout est prêt pour le lowrdier bike à ton fils? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2009, 01:25 PM~14494308
> *et on va forger des piece aussi moi pis rimo-low un fois quil vien - avec lui sur paint et soudage/forging pis moi sur cad/soudage/forging ya pas grand chose qu'on ne peut pas faire
> *


taht right :biggrin: :biggrin: 
by the way......le bbq aproche alor jvous montre une petite pics mais conté pa sur moi poru vous dire avan le 8 aout a quoi elle va servir... :biggrin: 

 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Jul 16 2009, 07:46 PM~14497921
> *rimo add moi sur ton msn [email protected] jai des photos pour toi
> *


ok je vien de te add frero


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 16 2009, 07:50 PM~14497966
> *Vazi Rimo, perd pas ta chance!!! ce courriel vaut de l'or
> *



je vais chercher le frame a la paintshop demain a 3 hrs et on part jvais le monter a scrape


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 16 2009, 09:53 PM~14497989
> *taht right :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> by the way......le bbq aproche alor jvous montre une petite pics mais conté pa sur moi poru vous dire avan le 8 aout a quoi elle va servir... :biggrin:
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Conti kit??? :dunno:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 16 2009, 07:55 PM~14498018
> *:dunno: Conti kit???  :dunno:
> *


non frero. :biggrin: dsl jen est deja montrer trop!le reste o bbq :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Jul 16 2009, 09:54 PM~14498008
> *je vais chercher le frame a la paintshop demain a 3 hrs et on part jvais le monter a scrape
> *


 :thumbsup: Ça va être quelque chose... avec le display et tout! Bien hâte de voir tout ça!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 16 2009, 07:57 PM~14498037
> *:thumbsup: Ça va être quelque chose... avec le display et tout! Bien hâte de voir tout ça!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


me too !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14498032
> *non frero. :biggrin: dsl jen est deja montrer trop!le reste o bbq  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  Super dans ce cas :biggrin: mais comme on dit chez nou ''Un gars s'essaye''


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Jul 16 2009, 08:04 PM~14496465
> *Parfait inquiete toi pas que je vais vous demander un peu daide pour plein de chose  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya pas de quoi mec on est tjr la


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 16 2009, 09:23 PM~14497099
> *que onda?
> *


sorry dude we dont speak spanish bro only ingles and frances


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: ouattttsup guyzzzz  tooooooomorow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 16 2009, 06:23 PM~14497099
> *que onda?
> *


Q~vo carnal


----------



## lowriderbikelife

YA PU DE SCP ??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Jul 17 2009, 09:20 AM~14502579
> *YA PU DE SCP ???  :0  :0  :0
> *


je suis pas de montreal mai a ce que j'ai conpris non ya plu de scp :0


----------



## syked1

no ca lair qui on decider de canceller p-e pour manque de sponsors


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

what up fellas !


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 17 2009, 11:28 AM~14503670
> *what up fellas !
> *


sup rollerz


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 17 2009, 11:24 AM~14503636
> *no ca lair qui on decider de canceller p-e pour manque de sponsors
> *


damn that suck!!!!
on va créé un nouveau SCP
Salon de la Customisation de Poutine :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Jul 17 2009, 02:28 PM~14503670-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up fellas !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey hows it going bRO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el-rimo_@Jul 17 2009, 03:15 PM~14504237
> *damn that suck!!!!
> on va créé un nouveau SCP
> Salon de la Customisation de Poutine :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


heheeh the poutine (fries, gravy, cheese) customization show hehehehee


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 17 2009, 12:19 PM~14504275
> *hey hows it going bRO
> heheeh the poutine (fries, gravy, cheese) customization show hehehehee
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
you have to build a "poutine fever" lowrider bike in your chapter !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 17 2009, 02:24 PM~14504323
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> you have to build a "poutine fever" lowrider bike in your chapter !!!
> *


 :roflmao: Already have a frie model from Rimo :biggrin: The pendant :roflmao: After Québec Gold (kind of weed here), if you're hungry, here's the Poutine Fever bike... :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> hey hows it going bRO
> 
> 
> ITS COOL BRO !
> 
> WHEN ARE YOU GUYS COMING DOWN THIS WAY AGAIN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 17 2009, 12:13 PM~14504215
> *sup rollerz
> *


WHAT UP BRO !

HOW'S GOING OUT THERE IN FRANCE !


----------



## syked1

> hey hows it going bRO
> ITS COOL BRO !
> 
> WHEN ARE YOU GUYS COMING DOWN THIS WAY AGAIN !
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunitly i personally cant go cause of things past but im sure some of the guys may go for Las vegas this year - bikes tight man - evil ways trike
> 
> check out luxuriousmontreal 's fleetwood big body buid up in the project rides section "Starburst"
Click to expand...


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 17 2009, 01:31 PM~14504993
> *WHAT UP BRO !
> 
> HOW'S GOING OUT THERE IN FRANCE !
> *


just trying to build good shit overtheir like all the time :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 17 2009, 12:59 PM~14504718
> *:roflmao: Already have a frie model from Rimo  :biggrin: The pendant :roflmao: After Québec Gold (kind of weed here), if you're hungry, here's the Poutine Fever bike...  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

allo tous le monde


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 17 2009, 04:07 PM~14506446
> *unfortunitly i personally cant go cause of things past but im sure some of the guys may go for Las vegas this year - bikes tight man - evil ways trike
> 
> check out luxuriousmontreal 's fleetwood big body buid up in the project rides section "Starburst"
> *


YOU FELLAS KEEP DOING YOUR THING !
I AINT MAD AT YALL , WE DO WHAT WE DO BEST AN THAT'S LOW RIDE ! lol !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 17 2009, 08:11 PM~14508075
> *just trying to build good shit overtheir like all the time :biggrin:
> *


WERE STILL FAMILY IN THIS LOWRIDING LIFE BRO !

K,I,T FAMILY !


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*BIG CONGRATS TO JEFFY AND MARTIN'S SON SIMON ON THEIR WINS WITH TEH BIKES!!! LUX MTL DOIN' BIG THANGS!!!!! *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 08:50 PM~14530078
> *BIG CONGRATS TO JEFFY AND MARTIN'S SON SIMON ON THEIR WINS WITH TEH BIKES!!!  LUX MTL DOIN' BIG THANGS!!!!!
> *


thx you JAS  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  !!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## lowriderbikelife

je suis vraiment dessu davoir manquer scrape mais Martin ton bike EST JUSTE TROP FOU :0 :0 :0 je nen revien pas pi Twan TROP FOLLE ta Fork :0 :0 

on se voi bientot gang :biggrin: :biggrin: Livin life LuxuriouS


----------



## lolow

wasup guys ,and congrats on the wins at scrape guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 05:50 PM~14530078
> *BIG CONGRATS TO JEFFY AND MARTIN'S SON SIMON ON THEIR WINS WITH TEH BIKES!!!  LUX MTL DOIN' BIG THANGS!!!!!
> *


x2222 congrat brotherz!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 06:45 PM~14530724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you for all this pics JAs


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Jul 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14531934
> *je suis vraiment dessu davoir manquer scrape mais Martin ton bike EST JUSTE TROP FOU  :0  :0  :0  je nen revien pas pi Twan TROP FOLLE ta Fork  :0  :0
> 
> on se voi bientot gang  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Livin life LuxuriouS
> *


x2222 la fork est malade et le bike de martin ossi.congrat again to martin n mister jeffy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 07:50 PM~14530078
> *BIG CONGRATS TO JEFFY AND MARTIN'S SON SIMON ON THEIR WINS WITH TEH BIKES!!!  LUX MTL DOIN' BIG THANGS!!!!!
> *



 :0 And first place TRIKE too :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys!!!! :biggrin: It was a crazy week-end at Scrape by the lake, or motel! Wadevah...  We where haveng a nice bike lineup! Thank you to Jeff, Simon and Martin, Steven and Sandra with her Mini Manny Baller! :h5: IT was some great times  :thumbsup: SEE you guys next week for the meeting___


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 21 2009, 07:32 AM~14535292
> *  :0    And first place TRIKE too  :biggrin:
> *



*sHIT bRO...i MUST HAVE MISSED THAT!!!! BUT NO DOUBT..AND NO ONE GOT ANY THING ON THAT TRIKE!!! SHIT I'D PIMP THAT SHIT ALL DAY LONG ROUND HERE!!!!

TWWWAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 21 2009, 11:49 AM~14537214
> *sHIT bRO...i MUST HAVE MISSED THAT!!!! BUT NO DOUBT..AND NO ONE GOT ANY THING ON THAT TRIKE!!! SHIT I'D PIMP THAT SHIT ALL DAY LONG ROUND HERE!!!!
> 
> TWWWAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
> *


  It's ok, you miss my C-walk too :biggrin: :biggrin: Yeah for sure bro!!! Some other parts to upgrade to fit with that masterpiece fork :worship: I look at it yesterday when I arrived at home and... DAMN  It's still hard to believe it bro  So if you have some ideas like the chain steering wheel you told me that will be the next thing... pm me about what on your mind Jas!  big THANK to YOU


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 21 2009, 11:35 AM~14538404
> * It's ok, you miss my C-walk too :biggrin:  :biggrin: Yeah for sure bro!!! Some other parts to upgrade to fit with that masterpiece fork :worship: I look at it yesterday when I arrived at home and... DAMN  It's still hard to believe it bro  So if you have some ideas like the chain steering wheel you told me that will be the next thing... pm me about what on your mind Jas!   big THANK to YOU
> *


congrat for your trike first place bro !!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 21 2009, 02:16 PM~14538949
> *congrat for your trike first place bro !!
> *


Yeah Thank you, but it's not the first place the most important!!! :biggrin: It's nice when it's happening but to represent LuxuriouS with some quality is the priority!!! TTT guys :thumbsup: wASSup Rimo!??


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family i'm finily got up dammmmmm that sleep came at the right time & think i will need a bit more but tomorow i got to do some sport or somthing!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2009, 06:13 PM~14542741
> *wasup  family  i'm finily got up dammmmmm that sleep came at the right time & think  i will need  a bit more but tomorow i got to do some sport or somthing!!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2009, 08:13 PM~14542741
> *wasup  family  i'm finily got up dammmmmm that sleep came at the right time & think  i will need  a bit more but tomorow i got to do some sport or somthing!!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Ce qui fait le plus de bien, it's a fucking good, long night of deep sommeil  !!! Need some____ :0 .............low and slow :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Good more ning! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

guys ?????? :dunno:  :uh:  :uh: hello ???????? any one home ??????


----------



## syked1

wsup guys pics look awsome, looks like every1 had a great time. Congrats to Jeff, Twan, Martin/Simon see yall when i get back from vacation


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 22 2009, 01:31 PM~14549790
> *wsup guys pics look awsome, looks like every1 had a great time. Congrats to Jeff, Twan, Martin/Simon see yall when i get back from vacation
> *


  It was great bro!!! Hope you have good times over there?? :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2009, 12:56 PM~14549474
> *guys ?????? :dunno:    :uh:    :uh: hello ???????? any one home  ??????
> *


Heeey, I'm here..... NOW!!! :0  I'm at work bro


----------



## el-rimo

wassup les frero ??


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 22 2009, 02:59 PM~14550684
> *wassup les frero ??
> *


 Salut Rimolowlowlooooow :wave: sa va mek?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2009, 01:09 PM~14550805
> *Salut Rimolowlowlooooow :wave: sa va mek?
> *


yes et toi frero ?????


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

remember THIS SATURDAY MEETING COTISATION 20$ see ALL YOU GUYS THENE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: !!!!! you all have done a great job of rep are proud family keep it on all you guys !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pimp_seb

ya tu qulle kun ki c si joe money ya un cell


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 22 2009, 03:37 PM~14551087
> *yes et toi frero ?????
> *


Sa va Rimolow! Faitugé un peu, j'arrive d'une pratik... Bref relax là! ....et toujours en admiration devant la masterpiece! :uh: Je vais faire un étui pour transporter les pièces:::: ''Moé mon pére'':::: En 2k il a un étui pour des vieux t-top de camaro 75! So sa va bien et mieux se transporter sans s'abimer.  Anyway... c'est juste What's up là____


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 22 2009, 09:30 PM~14554723
> *ya tu qulle kun ki c si joe money ya un cell
> *



Non, je sais qu'il a un walk-e-talk-e par contre----- un C.B. C'est sur la fréquence 9 :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

hien !!!!!  il y a tu une persone qui sait de quoi il parle moi je comprent rien !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: dammmmm !!!!!!! tu es meilleur que moi bro et un grand bravo a toi pour il avoir comprie quelque chose bro :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!! cest d'un # de cell qui parle encore bravo mon twan c pas moi qui laurait comprie ouf !!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

<span style='color:blue'>*Next meeting will take place on saturday july 25th 2009 at 6 p.m at the pawn shop in Verdun*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 22 2009, 10:48 PM~14554895
> *<span style='color:blue'>Next meeting will take place on saturday july 25th 2009 at 6 p.m at the pawn shop in Verdun
> *


oui mon dave jai déja passer le mot mais le tien est encore plus presie on va ètre vraiment sure que persone manque a l'apelle pis encore felisitation mon dave !!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: luxurious unity real family !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2009, 09:45 PM~14554873
> *hien !!!!!  il y a tu une persone qui sait de quoi il parle moi je comprent rien !!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  dammmmm !!!!!!! tu es meilleur que moi bro et un  grand bravo a toi pour il avoir comprie quelque chose  bro  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  !!!!!! cest d'un # de cell qui parle encore bravo mon twan c pas moi qui laurait comprie ouf !!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


  y'a pas grand chose a comprendre, tu comprends joe money et cell! Tu comprends 75% de la phrase :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2009, 11:26 PM~14555246
> * y'a pas grand chose a comprendre, tu comprends joe money et cell! Tu comprends 75% de la phrase :roflmao:
> *


parle pour toi bro pour moi c du chinois !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

joe money ya tu un cell


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 23 2009, 12:02 AM~14556405
> *joe money  ya tu un cell
> *




NNNOOONNNN!!!! Y'A JUST UN WALKI TALKIE!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2009, 01:09 AM~14556472
> *
> 
> NNNOOONNNN!!!! Y'A JUST UN WALKI TALKIE!
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: dammmm


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   wasup family !!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 23 2009, 06:07 AM~14557744
> *:biggrin:
> *


hi there bro !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:  luxurious 4 life !!!!!


----------



## excalibur

the bikes are looking great guys. keep up the good work.


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2009, 10:09 PM~14556472
> *
> 
> NNNOOONNNN!!!! Y'A JUST UN WALKI TALKIE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning bros!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 23 2009, 09:08 AM~14558388
> *the bikes are looking great guys. keep up the good work.
> *


  Thanks for the props homie  TTT :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2009, 09:59 PM~14555010
> *oui  mon dave jai déja  passer le mot mais le tien est  encore plus  presie on va ètre              vraiment sure que persone  manque a l'apelle pis encore felisitation mon dave !!!!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    luxurious unity real family  !!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MERCI MON jEFFY jEFF... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LuxuriouS Montreal Car Club third annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday august 8th 2009 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. We are also going to have a hop off competition with a 500$ first prize winner takes all.*


----------



## Ant-Wan

:uh: :0 What, I never heard about that!!!! :0 










:biggrin: Sure I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2009, 10:17 AM~14558847
> *:uh: :0  What, I never heard about that!!!! :0
> :biggrin: Sure I'll be there :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 23 2009, 08:11 AM~14558792
> *LuxuriouS Montreal Car Club third annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday august 8th 2009 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck,donk, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. We are also going to have a hop off competition with a 500$ first prize winner takes all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 23 2009, 10:35 AM~14558993
> *cant wait
> *


 :biggrin: Sa va être fou bro!!! Que tu sois là en plus, sa va :guns: ''tuer''


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2009, 09:04 AM~14559238
> *:biggrin: Sa va être fou bro!!! Que tu sois là en plus, sa va :guns: ''tuer''
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 23 2009, 12:09 PM~14559275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ça oui sa va ètre totalment fada !!! et on danceras le miaaaa !!!!! hehehehehehehehe oui on va dancer le mia !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 23 2009, 10:08 AM~14558388
> *the bikes are looking great guys. keep up the good work.
> *


thx you & it,s not over , there are even more new thing to comme :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: & thx you again !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2009, 11:04 AM~14559238
> *:biggrin: Sa va être fou bro!!! Que tu sois là en plus, sa va :guns: ''tuer''
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 23 2009, 09:48 PM~14564774
> *:biggrin:
> *


ho yea !! on va virrée complettement fada la et je dance le mia !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: luxurious family unity 4 ever brother !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2009, 09:01 PM~14564898
> *ho yea !!  on  va virrée comblettement fada la et je dance le mia  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: luxurious  family unity 4 ever  brother !!!!!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

yea my bro rimo hade some strong influance on me in the last days or so :biggrin: :biggrin: i,m sure you guys never saw any difrence hey !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ahahahahahahahahah !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Saw the pics of scrape. MAN! U guys did it big!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 24 2009, 03:11 AM~14567564
> *Saw the pics of scrape. MAN! U guys did it big!
> *


X2.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 24 2009, 02:11 AM~14567564-->
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the pics of scrape. MAN! U guys did it big!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Jul 24 2009, 05:15 AM~14567934
> *X2.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We are doing what we can... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Godd morning guys


----------



## AMB1800

whatup Luxurious  :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2009, 09:08 PM~14564979
> *yea my bro rimo hade some strong influance on me in the last days or so  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i,m sure you  guys  never saw any difrence  hey !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  ahahahahahahahahah  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: We will see saturday bro   Maybe you put to much rhum in your coca-cola  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 24 2009, 09:18 AM~14568466
> *whatup Luxurious    :wave:
> *


 :wave: wASSup homie  What's new?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 24 2009, 02:11 AM~14567564
> *Saw the pics of scrape. MAN! U guys did it big!
> *


 :thumbsup: Yeah, we had some good things to show but......  It's only the beggining :yes:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 24 2009, 03:11 AM~14567564
> *Saw the pics of scrape. MAN! U guys did it big!
> *


thx you we are trying hard to push it ttt and it's not over yet !!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 24 2009, 10:15 AM~14568452
> *:wave: Godd morning guys
> *


sallu twan je c que tes entention étais bonne & je voulait que tu le sache pis le reste je texpliquerait ça au meeting ok bro comme jai dit je veux pas tu croit que jai rien contre toi au contraire tu as fait un grand pas cette année cette année allor on sans reparle cool bro ok !!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 24 2009, 11:47 AM~14569163
> *:roflmao: We will see saturday bro     Maybe you put to much rhum in your coca-cola   :thumbsup:
> *


:no: not this time i dont need that to go on the party whene i'm fulling around whit my bro rimo   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 24 2009, 01:14 PM~14570623
> *sallu twan  je c que tes entention étais  bonne  &  je voulait que  tu le sache  pis le reste je texpliquerait ça au meeting  ok bro comme jai dit je veux pas tu croit que  jai rien  contre toi au contraire tu as fait un grand pas cette année cette année  allor on sans reparle cool bro ok !!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  It'a all good bro! :biggrin: Now I'm posting pics of Scrape  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

**


















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

**


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 I HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY  































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

TTT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:   :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

verry nice pic twan !!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 24 2009, 12:56 PM~14569714
> *wasup :wave:
> *


hi there lolow :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

LIVIN' LIFE LUXURIOUS uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn these pics are great twoine!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 24 2009, 11:14 PM~14575505
> *damn these pics are great twoine!!!!!!!!
> *


YUP !!! THAT'S DAMMMM TRUE !!!!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 24 2009, 10:14 PM~14575505
> *damn these pics are great twoine!!!!!!!!
> *


Thank you Dave! Yeah, I like to take pics  and share them with my bros...! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow+Jul 25 2009, 08:39 AM~14577699-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning guys :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Jul 25 2009, 10:32 AM~14578090
> *GOOD  MORNING  GUYS !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: wASSup Lolow!!!? wASSup Jeffy!!!?


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 24 2009, 04:53 PM~14573994
> * LIVIN' LIFE LUXURIOUS uffin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT'S UP


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2009, 12:06 PM~14578588
> *Thank you Dave! Yeah, I like to take pics  and share them with my bros...! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 25 2009, 06:26 PM~14580483
> *THAT'S WHAT'S UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## el-rimo

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 24 2009, 12:44 PM~14571489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


merci pour les pics frero!!!!!!ta fork est vraimen malade!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 26 2009, 08:29 AM~14584335
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


----------



## pimp_seb

si je me monte un bike trike c tu mieu de metre du 24 ou du 26 pour l'arrier


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSSSSSuPPPPPP guysssss :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 26 2009, 03:53 PM~14586103
> *si je me monte un bike trike c tu mieu de metre du 24 ou du 26 pour l'arrier
> *


 :dunno: sa dépend de ton frame? un 20'' un 24'' un 26''.... un 16''? :uh: Au pire demande a ton pére!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 05:44 PM~14586378
> *:dunno: sa dépend de ton frame? un 20'' un 24'' un 26''.... un 16''? :uh:  Au pire demande a ton pére!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 05:44 PM~14586378
> *:dunno: sa dépend de ton frame? un 20'' un 24'' un 26''.... un 16''? :uh:  Au pire demande a ton pére!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: good one twan !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

héhéhé  Moi si je veux faire un lowrider avec mon sunfire :0 Je peux tu lui mettre des 20''? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I wish from all my heart :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 26 2009, 10:56 AM~14584156
> *merci pour les pics frero!!!!!!ta fork est vraimen malade!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sallu fréro !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 07:42 PM~14587197
> *héhéhé   Moi si je veux faire un lowrider avec mon sunfire :0 Je peux tu lui mettre des 20''? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I wish from all my heart :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


pis pourquoi pas des donk avec spiner :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lololololololoololololol !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 06:47 PM~14587240
> *pis pourquoi pas des donk avec  spiner  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lololololololoololololol  !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: CRISS OUIIIIII :yes: avec un aileron et des n.ons en dessous..... :0 Je met tu des roues 24'' ou 26'' en arrière :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 07:54 PM~14587302
> *:roflmao: CRISS OUIIIIII :yes: avec un aileron et des n.ons en dessous.....  :0 Je met tu des roues 24'' ou 26'' en arrière :dunno:
> *


26 sa fait + red neck sa c top :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: pis sa fait un beau stage pour dancer le mia !!!!! hahhahaahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 07:18 PM~14587488
> *26 sa fait + red  neck  sa c top :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :thumbsup: pis sa fait un beau stage pour dancer le mia  !!!!!  hahhahaahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Avec des cornes de taureau en avant  With the general Lee flag on top :angry: :biggrin: But forget about my car to fuck it all up like that :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 08:24 PM~14587542
> *Avec des cornes de taureau en avant  With the general Lee flag on top :angry:  :biggrin: But forget about my car to fuck it all up like that  :biggrin:
> *


yup pour les horn en avent mais le general lee flag hummmmm nn mais on pourait demander a x-ibit de pimper ton char avec 1 plancher de dance rétractable pour dancer le mia du haut des donk pis du top de ton char !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: j/k !!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 03:44 PM~14586378
> *:dunno: sa dépend de ton frame? un 20'' un 24'' un 26''.... un 16''? :uh:  Au pire demande a ton pére!
> *


c un frame de 26 mais le trik kit c du 24


----------



## pimp_seb

pi si je mes du 26 ca va etre egale partout ca va fair un donk


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 08:09 PM~14587803
> *yup pour les horn en avent mais le general lee flag hummmmm nn mais on pourait demander a x-ibit de pimper ton char avec 1 plancher de dance rétractable  pour dancer le mia du haut des donk pis du top de ton char !!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: j/k  !!!!!
> *


AHAHAHA :roflmao: on peut demander a Seb ce qu'il en pense???? TU EN PENSES KOI???


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 26 2009, 08:12 PM~14587825
> *pi si je mes du 26 ca va etre egale partout ca va fair un donk
> *


Pi criss, tu veux un donk, apel le don quichotte :uh: mais au pire change de forum... 

http://www.donk-forums.com/

va t'amuser avec le monde comme toi


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 09:12 PM~14587833
> *AHAHAHA :roflmao: on peut demander a Seb ce qu'il en pense???? TU EN PENSES KOI???
> *


ça dépent de se que son père y a dit ???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 26 2009, 08:10 PM~14587810
> *c un frame de 26 mais le trik kit c du 24
> *


bah c'est single axle ton trike kit? Au pire met du 26 en arrière et du 20 en avant, sa va être malade met que tu break!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

fuck les donk c carrement demolir un char pi ca doit porter dure en criss au tromendit c un brasse cul


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 08:18 PM~14587877
> *ça dépent de se que son père y a dit  ????  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:    :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


You bite my answer  

:roflmao: X22222 :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 09:17 PM~14587869
> *Pi criss, tu veux un donk, apel le don quichotte :uh:  mais au pire change de forum...
> 
> http://www.donk-forums.com/
> 
> va t'amuser avec le monde comme toi
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: tous dout mon twan :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: no way right on !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 26 2009, 08:21 PM~14587892
> *fuck les donk c carrement demolir un char pi ca doit porter dure en criss au tromendit c un brasse cul
> *


 :0 Jamais entendu sa cette maladie là.... c'est un nouveau traumatisme??? :dunno:


----------



## pimp_seb

au pir je mais du 26 en avent pi du 20 en arrier ca va faif un frais lowrider bike pi je vais me souder des plak de metal pour fair du scrapin :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 26 2009, 08:24 PM~14587917
> *au pir je mais du 26 en avent pi du 20 en arrier ca va faif un frais lowrider bike pi je vais me souder des plak de metal pour fair du scrapin :biggrin:
> *


Toi tu vas souder sa??? Avec de la colle a bois j'espère???? :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 09:20 PM~14587889
> *bah c'est single axle ton trike kit? Au pire met du 26 en arrière et du 20 en avant, sa va être malade met que tu break!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: si y peux starter a pédaler sans se tué pis dammmm yes that's going 2 be sick if he break let's say down a hill :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

non avec du savon ca colle en criss


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 09:26 PM~14587934
> *Toi tu vas souder sa??? Avec de la colle a bois j'espère???? :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


it's glue boy what do you expect ??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

c un trike kit HOLLOW-HUB que j'ai


----------



## abel

:|


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 09:23 PM~14587908
> *:0 Jamais entendu sa cette maladie là.... c'est un nouveau traumatisme??? :dunno:
> *


moi aussi mais c glue boy fait que jai pas tros éssailler de comprendre nn plus ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

abel ki dit rien


----------



## pimp_seb

j'ai justement le bike a joe pi i veux je metre du metal flak mais je vais metre de la colle a bois avent


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2009, 09:49 AM~14583884
> *
> *


   :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:  wasup dave !!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 26 2009, 06:36 PM~14588008
> *j'ai justement le bike a joe pi i veux je metre du metal flak mais je vais metre de la colle a bois avent
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 06:17 PM~14587869
> *Pi criss, tu veux un donk, apel le don quichotte :uh:  mais au pire change de forum...
> 
> http://www.donk-forums.com/
> 
> va t'amuser avec le monde comme toi
> *


le mot interdiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 05:18 PM~14587488
> *26 sa fait + red  neck  sa c top :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :thumbsup: pis sa fait un beau stage pour dancer le mia  !!!!!  hahhahaahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


on peu pa danser le mia en D... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: wassup Rimolow!!??? :wave:

ps: 900 posts :0 It's about time uffin:

Good night guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 26 2009, 10:34 PM~14588427
> *on peu pa danser le mia en D...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: mais oui fréro lololololoololololo !!!!!!!!! mais c bien mieux en lowride :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 26 2009, 10:33 PM~14588417
> *le mot interdiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


OUI JE SAIT FRÉRO LE MOT INTERDIIIII :rofl: :rofl: TU VEUX DIRE SE MOT LA D..K FAUT PAS VIRÉE FADA POUR SI PEUX :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OUBLIE DONT ÇA ET DANCE LE MIA ET APRÈS ÇA TOUS VA TTT !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 26 2009, 10:23 PM~14588339
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 HO MY GOD !!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT TO ALL THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:      :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 25 2009, 11:49 PM~14581969
> *
> *


HI THERE LOLOW COULD YOU BRING ME THE # OF LRM WHERE WE ARE IN IF U FIND 1 BEFORE I DO :biggrin: :biggrin:  THX !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2009, 12:29 AM~14590831
> *OUI JE SAIT FRÉRO LE MOT INTERDIIIII  :rofl:  :rofl:  TU VEUX DIRE  SE  MOT LA D..K FAUT PAS VIRÉE FADA POUR SI PEUX :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  OUBLIE DONT  ÇA ET DANCE LE MIA  ET APRÈS ÇA TOUS VA TTT  !!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oui le mot ki commence par D et ki fini par k.
et je parle pa de DOUK bien évidament ! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning bros :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WERE I CAN FIND ANAL LUBE BY THE GALLON?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14594460
> *ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WERE I CAN FIND ANAL LUBE BY THE GALLON?
> *


 :0 I think Manny had a big one in the trunk of his Caddi!!!?? :yes:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 27 2009, 12:51 PM~14594460
> *ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WERE I CAN FIND ANAL LUBE BY THE GALLON?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 27 2009, 12:51 PM~14594460
> *ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WERE I CAN FIND ANAL LUBE BY THE GALLON?
> *


go work i need cash !!! :angry:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14594460
> *ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WERE I CAN FIND ANAL LUBE BY THE GALLON?
> *



You asking because of your new non-official pic?? :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

HEYYYYY RIMoooooooo!!!!! :biggrin: What's going on fréro??


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 12:55 PM~14594524
> *HEYYYYY RIMoooooooo!!!!! :biggrin: What's going on fréro??
> *


sa va le twan ?putin jvien de recevoir encor un pm de purple!!!!chek
PurpleLicious 
TU EST MON IDOLE, Today, 12:56 PM
Delete Post Quote Post


Magic is back
*****

Group: Members
Posts: 2,173
Member No.: 24,490
Joined: Aug 2005




RIMO TU EST MON IDOLE JE T'AIME ET JE FERAIS TOUS POUR TOI SI TU ME DEMANDE DE TRAVERSER LE QUARTIER GAY DE MONTREAL A PIED NUE JE VAIS LE FAIRE!!!!!!!! wink.gif


--------------------
I SUCK YOURE DICK FOR 5 BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!AND I LIKE IT!!!!!!

IM RIMO-ABEL AND MANNY'S BITCH!!!!!!!!!! THEY ARE MY PIMP!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14594460
> *ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WERE I CAN FIND ANAL LUBE BY THE GALLON?
> *



what a *** :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 27 2009, 01:01 PM~14594600
> *what a *** :uh:
> *


truth! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 27 2009, 03:00 PM~14594584
> *sa va le twan ?putin jvien de recevoir encor un pm de purple!!!!chek
> PurpleLicious
> TU EST MON IDOLE, Today, 12:56 PM
> Delete Post Quote Post
> Magic is back
> *****
> 
> Group: Members
> Posts: 2,173
> Member No.: 24,490
> Joined: Aug 2005
> 
> RIMO TU EST MON IDOLE JE T'AIME ET JE FERAIS TOUS POUR TOI SI TU ME DEMANDE DE TRAVERSER LE QUARTIER GAY DE MONTREAL A PIED NUE JE VAIS LE FAIRE!!!!!!!! wink.gif
> --------------------
> I SUCK YOURE DICK FOR 5 BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!AND I LIKE IT!!!!!!
> 
> IM RIMO-ABEL AND MANNY'S BITCH!!!!!!!!!! THEY ARE MY PIMP!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

héhé, tu es choyé mon Rimo... 
Mais les pieds nus y'a rien là, c'est les fesses à l'air bro qui est plus HARD-u (ardue) Sauf si tu te fait un lowrider avec une vraie ''banane'' comme siège :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 01:03 PM~14594634
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> héhé, tu es choyé mon Rimo...
> Mais les pieds nus y'a rien là, c'est les fesses à l'air bro qui est plus HARD-u (ardue) Sauf si tu te fait un lowrider avec une vraie ''banane'' comme siège :uh:
> *


mais il va le fair !!!!!!!!!trust me lol :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 02:03 PM~14594634
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> héhé, tu es choyé mon Rimo...
> Mais les pieds nus y'a rien là, c'est les fesses à l'air bro qui est plus HARD-u (ardue) Sauf si tu te fait un lowrider avec une vraie ''banane'' comme siège :uh:
> *



JVOULAIS DIRE COMLETEMENT NUE EN MARCHANT AVEC UNE BANANE DANS L'CUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 27 2009, 04:06 PM~14594678
> *mais il va le fair !!!!!!!!!trust me lol :biggrin:
> *


dammm you guys make me wante 2 :barf: lololololololololo j/k !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

ou.... il prépare ta venue a Montréal bigg  préparation mentale... to get a head by him!!! Comme ça, il aura mérité son putain de trophée :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 27 2009, 03:09 PM~14594712
> *JVOULAIS DIRE COMLETEMENT NUE EN MARCHANT AVEC UNE BANANE DANS L'CUL!!!!!!!!!
> *


 pi j'espère que tu vas te saouler à la bud light??? :uh:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 01:11 PM~14594743
> *pi j'espère que tu vas te saouler à la bud light???  :uh:
> *


a nn pa besoin dalcool pr sa !!!il est dévergondé de naissance :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 27 2009, 01:09 PM~14594712
> *JVOULAIS DIRE COMLETEMENT NUE EN MARCHANT AVEC UNE BANANE DANS L'CUL!!!!!!!!!
> *


c bien ma bitch!!tres bien :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: héhéhé, appar cette conversation de gayliscious.... sa va mec, relax! Même si je suis à la job! Mais après... pratik hip-hop  




NO GAY SHIT!!! :nono:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 27 2009, 09:10 AM~14591258
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


GOOOD MORNING LOLOW  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 27 2009, 09:20 AM~14591298
> *morning
> *


HI THERE BRO  :thumbsup: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

fuck vous etre gay ou koi


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 01:21 PM~14594881
> *:biggrin: héhéhé, appar cette conversation de gayliscious.... sa va mec, relax! Même si je suis à la job! Mais après... pratik hip-hop
> NO GAY SHIT!!! :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 27 2009, 05:35 PM~14596486
> *fuck vous etre gay ou koi
> *



taimerais trop sa ptit fif!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 27 2009, 10:30 PM~14598681
> *taimerais trop sa ptit fif!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: right on !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

En 2k, moi je garde l'idée des 26 en arrière et 20 en avant sur un trike kit :0 Kessé vouzendite?


----------



## abel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: abel, Ant-Wan, PurpleLicious

no more gay shit please :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 10:14 PM~14599098
> *En 2k, moi je garde l'idée des 26 en arrière et 20 en avant sur un trike kit :0  Kessé vouzendite?
> *



des 20 sa serais pas trop gros en avant?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 08:14 PM~14599098
> *En 2k, moi je garde l'idée des 26 en arrière et 20 en avant sur un trike kit :0  Kessé vouzendite?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 27 2009, 08:30 PM~14598681
> *taimerais trop sa ptit fif!
> *


ta tu un probleme ptit con :angry:


----------



## el-rimo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: el-rimo, pimp_seb
si ske tu a a dire n'est pas plu beau que le silence please shut the fuck up :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14599244
> *ta tu un probleme ptit con  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious

bonsoir mes amours de petite pedale de merde!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 27 2009, 11:28 PM~14599266
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: el-rimo, pimp_seb
> si ske tu a a dire n'est pas plu beau que le silence please shut the fuck up  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


tu es sure qui c pas tromper dans son ortografe pis que il voulais pas dire seb pin :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 27 2009, 10:26 PM~14599244
> *ta tu un probleme ptit con  :angry:
> *



tu veut me planter? :0


----------



## pimp_seb

on n'ai pas des petite pedale de merde ok c tu clair ca :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 27 2009, 09:36 PM~14599370
> *tu veut me planter? :0
> *


ouin au rack becycle a 3h00 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 27 2009, 11:38 PM~14599392
> *ouin au rack becycle a 3h00 :biggrin:
> *


dammm fuck i'm taking bet i put 50 $$ on abel win in less then 10 sec !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 27 2009, 06:49 AM~14591047
> *oui le mot ki commence par D et ki fini par k.
> et je parle pa de DOUK bien évidament ! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 27 2009, 10:37 PM~14599375
> *on n'ai pas des petite pedale de merde ok c tu clair ca  :biggrin:
> *



J'ai hate de voir quelle genre de pédale du va mettre sur ton bike, appart celle assise sur le siège!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2009, 10:45 PM~14599505
> *dammm fuck i'm taking bet i put  50 $$ on abel win in less then 10 sec !!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


je mise 100$ sur seb :yes: avec son pére!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 12:04 AM~14599756
> *je mise 100$ sur seb :yes: avec son pére!!!!
> *


ok en combien temps ???? c 100$ sur abel il me faut le temps les parie sont ouver je l'ai ganient en moin de 10 sec et toi ??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2009, 11:13 PM~14599890
> *ok en  combien temps ???? c 100$  sur  abel il me faut le temps les parie sont ouver je l'ai  ganient en moin de 10 sec et toi ??? :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :dunno: 45 secondes + beaucoup de :rofl:
 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 12:17 AM~14599951
> *:dunno: 45 secondes + beaucoup de :rofl:
> :biggrin:
> *


ok parie enregistrée bro oublie pas que c du 99,9 placent abel ganient bon placement :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2009, 11:26 PM~14600074
> *ok parie took bro oublie pas que c du 99,9 placent abel ganient bon placement :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Ouais on parie que Abel a un plus beau bike que son adversaire :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 12:37 AM~14600230
> *Ouais on parie que Abel a un plus beau bike que son adversaire :thumbsup :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


ouais ok je suis D-ICEY-J- bucky je prend les parie tous les parie allor la quotte place abel a 99,9 ganient .. :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: misser abel c misser ganient c un bon investisement :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good knight guys!!!  See you there two-more-hoes :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2009, 11:44 PM~14600342
> *ouais ok je suis D-ICEY-J- bucky  je prend les parie tous les parie allor la quotte  place abel a  99,9  ganient .. :yes:  :yes:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  misser abel c misser ganient c un bon  investisement :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


héhé, donc tout le monde va miser sur lui! c'est un bon investissement bro... :0 Mais si tout le monde mise sur lui, qui va gagner gros... :dunno: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 12:46 AM~14600373
> *héhé, donc tout le monde va miser sur lui! c'est un bon investissement bro... :0  Mais si tout le monde mise sur lui, qui va gagner gros... :dunno:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


bha il y a toujour le 1 pour 100 pis les fife du vilage gay qui pourait misser sur glue boy on sait jamais :dunno: ??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: lololololololoololololololol


----------



## D-ice69

bon c pas tous jaraite de prendre les parie demain a 1,30 pm ask for me bucky- d-icey-j :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

well good night for now :biggrin: :biggrin: cose i'm sure i'll be back !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

told you i'll be back :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

well i could mabe go to sleep ??? humm naaaaaa no way !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 12:17 AM~14599951
> *:dunno: 45 secondes + beaucoup de :rofl:
> :biggrin:
> *


+ beaucoup de cole blanche naturelle !!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

well i think i'll go to bed for real now good night guys !!!!  :wave: :wave:       zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

zzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 09:37 PM~14600230
> *Ouais on parie que Abel a un plus beau bike que son adversaire :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


moi je parie 100 dollars qu'il on tout les 2 une petite bite :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 27 2009, 08:29 PM~14599275
> *bonsoir mes amours de petite pedale de merde!
> *


toi ta vraiment de la chance que jai des ami du exclusive de belgique!!!!sinon jtorai traité la lol


----------



## AMB1800

chui spanish moi, tu peu y allé rimo hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :biggrin: Good morning guyzzzzz  :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 28 2009, 05:23 AM~14602343
> *chui spanish moi, tu peu y allé rimo hahahah  :biggrin:
> *


a oui exacte :biggrin: :biggrin: merci de l'avoir precizé amigo


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 07:42 AM~14602985
> *:wave: :biggrin: Good morning guyzzzzz  :wave:
> *


wassup fam


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 09:03 PM~14599734
> *J'ai hate de voir quelle genre de pédale du va mettre sur ton bike, appart celle assise sur le siège!!!
> *


des pics du visage de lotre fif de belge :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 28 2009, 10:04 AM~14603135
> *wassup fam
> *


 yoo Rimolooow  Qu'est-ce qui ce passse de bon dans ton coin de pays??


----------



## abel

morning guys  jeff té un fous avec tes histoire de parie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 28 2009, 07:23 AM~14602343
> *chui spanish moi, tu peu y allé rimo hahahah  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 08:37 AM~14603362
> *yoo Rimolooow  Qu'est-ce qui ce passse de bon dans ton coin de pays??
> *


de bon ?rien loool :biggrin: :biggrin: sa chill avant mon départ pour le pays dla poutine :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 28 2009, 04:13 PM~14606514
> *de bon ?rien loool :biggrin:  :biggrin: sa chill avant mon départ pour le pays dla poutine  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: c' est bien de te reposer avant la débauche  il y a pas que la poutine ici, il y à les pitounes  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 02:26 PM~14606660
> *:thumbsup: c' est bien de te reposer avant la débauche  il y a pas que la poutine ici, il y à les pitounes   :biggrin:
> *


thats right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 28 2009, 04:40 PM~14606811
> *thats right  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 Qui est-ce qui va te chercher à l'aéroport bro?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 28 2009, 11:44 AM~14603419
> *morning guys   jeff té un fous avec tes histoire de parie :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yup toute façon les parie sont fermer :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k :wave: sallu bro commment ça va :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 28 2009, 06:59 AM~14602157
> *moi je parie 100 dollars qu'il on tout les 2 une petite bite  :biggrin:
> *


sorry fréro tros tars les parie sont fermer    :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 28 2009, 09:47 AM~14602677
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Shit, et qui est-ce qui à miser??? :dunno:  

.... genre Seb, et il a misé sur Abel?? :rofl: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 06:00 PM~14607041
> *:0 Shit, et qui est-ce qui à miser??? :dunno:
> 
> .... genre Seb, et il a misé sur Abel?? :rofl: :yes: :yes:
> *


a ça je ne peux pas dévoiler secret profestionel :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

bon apart de ça quoi de neuf :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 04:48 PM~14606900
> * Qui est-ce qui va te chercher à l'aéroport bro?
> *



moi :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

ho yea i'm going to ride to night in the down town at last :biggrin: :biggrin: now i'm really happy   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 28 2009, 05:21 PM~14607216
> *bon apart de ça quoi de neuf  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


M'en va pratiker hip-hop right now....  :biggrin: see you later guys!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 28 2009, 05:34 PM~14607335
> *moi  :biggrin:
> *



:0 sa commence bien un voyage ça :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 06:10 PM~14607758
> *:0  sa commence bien un voyage ça :0
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 04:10 PM~14607758
> *:0  sa commence bien un voyage ça :0
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


o ouiiiii je vais meme pa avoir a atendre je v pouvoir le frapé a la sortie de l'avion :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 28 2009, 07:57 PM~14608186
> *o ouiiiii je vais meme pa avoir a atendre je v pouvoir le frapé a la sortie de l'avion  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


sacrée fréro toujour aussi fada  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

back in 1 or 2 h   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: im back from riding & hade a good sleep after wasup guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 28 2009, 11:01 PM~14610853
> *:wave:  :wave: im back from riding & hade a good sleep after  wasup guys  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sup bro? jason is back from traveling? :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 29 2009, 12:20 AM~14611089
> *sup bro? jason is back from traveling? :0
> *


nn he told me he was supose to be back for the 3 aout !!!! if he is thene i dide not know & thas a news for me to !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 28 2009, 10:30 PM~14609768
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

well look like i'm the last one up :ugh: :scrutinize: :ugh: :dunno: it's mabe time to hit the bed :uh: :ugh:  or mabe not ????


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 28 2009, 11:56 PM~14611602
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



how was the ride? :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

Good morning Familya :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2009, 08:32 AM~14613688
> *  Good morning Familya :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 29 2009, 08:48 AM~14613777
> *:wave:
> *


what's going on Abel? Is it today you meet Seb at the rack à bécyk?? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 29 2009, 09:50 AM~14614192
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


  wASSup lolow :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 29 2009, 01:54 AM~14612278
> *how was the ride? :biggrin:
> *


not verry long but verry cool i was lucky to come back before the rain start !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wassup Jeffy!!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2009, 09:50 PM~14621143
> *:wave: wassup Jeffy!!!?? :biggrin:
> *


haahaaahhaaaa hummmmm i,m waking up , like all night creature !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 29 2009, 09:48 AM~14613777
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: hi there brother :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 29 2009, 10:50 AM~14614192
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: wasup lolow !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 29 2009, 04:09 AM~14612955
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sallu fréro   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 29 2009, 09:48 PM~14621118
> *not verry long but verry cool i was lucky to come back  before the rain start  !!!!! yea i dide not go down town but it was nice still :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

yo twan wasup bro !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 29 2009, 11:01 PM~14621896
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 30 2009, 01:39 AM~14623672
> *
> *


hey hey bro !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Helll-hooooe :0  Is that a sunnt day or what?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 30 2009, 09:31 AM~14625493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*the 500$ first place hopp off money and plaque are ready for the winner... *


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 30 2009, 09:31 AM~14625493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Always perfect when it's made by this man right here


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 09:39 AM~14626444
> *:thumbsup: Always perfect when it's made by this man right here
> *


 :0


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 AM~14625493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


         dammmmm that's nice TTT JAS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!! WHAT A PERFECT DAY IS IT NOT :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 30 2009, 03:03 PM~14628742
> *WASUP FAMILY !!!! WHAT A PERFECT DAY IS IT NOT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: yeah, well... all dependent of wich side you are :uh: and what happen


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 04:06 PM~14628780
> *:yes: yeah, well... all dependent of wich side you are  :uh: and what happen
> *


what in hell are you talking aboult i know on what side i'm on do you ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 30 2009, 04:04 PM~14629432
> *what in hell are you talking aboult i know on what side i'm on do you ????    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh: I'm ---------> On this side..... But livin in <--------------- this side


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 05:27 PM~14629647
> *:ugh: I'm ---------> On this side..... But livin in <--------------- this side
> *


   so do you know what side your on or not or what you are saying kid :no: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: keep this in minde luxurious family unity is D only way 2 always come out stronger brother :yes: :yes: :yes: j/k :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 04:27 PM~14629647
> *:ugh: I'm ---------> On this side..... But livin in <--------------- this side
> *



That's only mean that :0 ..... I'm on the good side  :biggrin: héhéhé :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 06:27 PM~14630298
> *That's only mean that :0 ..... I'm on the good side   :biggrin: héhéhé :thumbsup:
> *


now your talking kid  :thumbsup: little more clear keep on learning boy !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: luxurious family unity is D only way 2 always come out stronger brother :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 30 2009, 01:06 PM~14626678
> *:0
> *


sallu fréro :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 AM~14625493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 30 2009, 01:39 AM~14623672
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 30 2009, 12:32 PM~14626384
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 30 2009, 01:35 PM~14626972
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 30 2009, 10:41 AM~14625559
> *the 500$ first place hopp off money and plaque are ready for the winner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HEY THAT'S THE REAL TTT STUFF BRO :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: come on down to are bbq all lowrider brothers for a great day whit full of homies car & bike !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## abel

T-Twan

Posts: 1,001


:0 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: go twan  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hi abel wasup bro :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 31 2009, 01:17 AM~14635071
> *hi abel wasup bro :wave:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



nothin much man :biggrin: drink a beer and smoke a you know what


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 31 2009, 02:19 AM~14635081
> *nothin much man  :biggrin:  drink a beer and smoke a you know what
> *


really your lucky i'm totaly dry here no more beer no more what you know dammm that's not cool ho dammmmm  i still have some whiskey but not alote so what let's have some fun   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: see you bro :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

well that 's all folks !! :biggrin: so good night to all my bro see u soon i'm going to have a good sleep hummmmm haaaaaa humm :wave:         zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning L.B.C.  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 30 2009, 11:44 PM~14634120
> *T-Twan
> 
> Posts: 1,001
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
It takes a lot of practice


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 31 2009, 01:02 AM~14634955
> *    :thumbsup:  go twan        :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: Thank you Jeffy! I don't give up bro   T T T


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 31 2009, 08:58 AM~14636306
> *:biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> It takes a lot of practice
> *


damn i hope to have more posts than you one day :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 31 2009, 09:36 AM~14636486
> *damn i hope to have more posts than you one day :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 

I think that happen 4 years ago :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 31 2009, 10:00 AM~14636316
> *:cheesy: Thank you Jeffy! I don't give up bro   T T T
> *


well your not gone a have me taking place to night i'm going riding choww & LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY D WAY TO ALWAYS COME OUT STRONGER BROTHERS !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: well i,m gone :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 31 2009, 11:41 AM~14636872
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


 :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hi lolow !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 31 2009, 06:10 PM~14640950
> *well your not gone a have me taking place to night i'm going riding choww & LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY  D  WAY TO ALWAYS  COME OUT STRONGER  BROTHERS !!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  well  i,m gone    :wave:  :wave:
> *


:thumbsup: enjoy the ride bro  how many km tonight??? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 31 2009, 07:15 PM~14641010
> *:h5:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hi lolow  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


i got you the copy of lowrider magazine, you asked me  i will give it to you at the BBQ


----------



## el-rimo

hello LuxuriouS family :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 31 2009, 10:10 PM~14642540
> *i got you the copy of lowrider magazine, you asked me  i will give it to you at the BBQ
> *


super thx lolow that help the bad new go tru :angry: a guy it me whit is car & drage me on a good 4 feets before he stope i got the left knee & elbow sratsh to de blood at place but i'm ok whit is not the case of my bike the back whell fender & all is fuck like total fuck :tears:  :angry: :angry: ........ thx for the mag bro that but a small  :happysad:  on my face.. big thx lolow it was what 5 $  :happysad:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 31 2009, 07:19 PM~14641047
> *:thumbsup: enjoy the ride bro  how many km tonight??? :biggrin:
> *


i dont know i lost the conte when i got it by that drunk whit is car how fuck all the rear of my bike whell fender exct i'm not sure if the frame is still streat in line or if tork ???? :happysad:   :happysad:  ???????? :angry: :angry:  :guns: :machinegun: it's not against you it ,s just that i,m still on the shock the mtf hit me damm hard you would get it if could see the whell bro all the rear of the bike is scrape   :happysad: :angry:  damm ass hole !!!! relax i think i'm ging to be ok i'm d-ice after all i,m not hurt to seriusly still hurt butt it could have been worst if i dide noy react quick & the way i dide .!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

ok now i'll try to go relax    mabe that will help :dunno: not the bike but body at least     :happysad:


----------



## D-ice69

thene i,ll try to get some         zzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Aug 1 2009, 03:17 AM~14644754-->
> 
> 
> 
> super thx lolow that help the bad new  go  tru  :angry:  a guy it  me whit is car & drage me on a good 4 feets before he stope i got the left knee & elbow sratsh to de blood at place but i'm ok whit is not the case of my bike  the back whell fender & all  is fuck  like total fuck  :tears:    ........ thx  for the mag bro  that but a small     on my face.. big thx lolow it was what 5 $
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Aug 1 2009, 03:27 AM~14644799
> *i dont know i lost the conte when i got it by that drunk whit is  car how fuck all the  rear of my bike whell fender exct  i'm not sure if the frame is still streat in line or if tork ???? ????????    :guns:  :machinegun: it's not against you it ,s just that i,m still on the shock the mtf hit me damm hard you  would get it if could see the whell  bro all the rear of the bike is scrape     :happysad:  damm ass hole !!!! relax i think i'm ging to be ok i'm d-ice after all  i,m not hurt to seriusly  still  hurt  butt it could have been worst  if i dide noy react quick & the way i dide .!!!!
> *


damn that suck jeff :angry: now you know the feeling of being draged by a car :biggrin: welcome to the club ,but i still win iwas draged 20 feet hahahah


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 1 2009, 11:57 AM~14645818
> *damn that suck jeff  :angry: now you know the feeling of being draged by a car  :biggrin: welcome to the club ,but i still win iwas draged 20 feet hahahah
> *


yup but i,m ok & that is the most importent part :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 1 2009, 12:17 PM~14645906
> *yup but i,m ok & that is the most importent part :biggrin:
> *


thats only what matter jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 1 2009, 12:18 PM~14645915
> *thats only what matter jeff
> *


yup thx againg for your help lolow now i know that i'll have a bike to ride for the ride after the bbq :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 1 2009, 12:18 PM~14645915
> *thats only what matter jeff
> *


ho yea lolow drop the bike at dave shop if you only arrive for the day of the bbq ok thx  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: thx bro !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 1 2009, 11:57 AM~14645818
> *damn that suck jeff  :angry: now you know the feeling of being draged by a car  :biggrin: welcome to the club ,but i still win iwas draged 20 feet hahahah
> *


yup thx you for your welcome in your exclusive club sorry to disspoint you i'll try to do better next time :no: hahahaha thx lolow but your the undisputed champ  hahaha like your your saying the most importent is that i'm ok & soon i'll be back on the street in no time :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 AM~14625493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good my khalsa friend


----------



## syked1

back in the hizzouse matha fukas ride tonight


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 1 2009, 05:35 PM~14647495
> *back in the hizzouse matha fukas ride tonight
> *


yup whit a great bro & a few mix of your's +a few  whit nice girls and most of all no ass hole that hit me that was a what i call a real nice time & a super cool ride  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL I CAME BACK ALL IN ONE PIECE AND I HADE A GREAT TIME WHIT MY BRO BUT IT'S TIME TO SLEEP SO I 'LL SEE YOU ALL SOON NOW IT'S OF TO BED        ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZ


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morninh guys  

Nice that you're back in the hood Jay!!!! Hope you had a great time in TB???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

welcome back Jay!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Aug 2 2009, 09:38 AM~14651075-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Good morninh guys
> 
> Nice that you're back in the hood Jay!!!! Hope you had a great time in TB???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: Yup it was fun, just a bit too much rain tho but still had a good time - went swimming & fishing the days when it wasnt thunder and lightning near the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 12:25 PM~14651585
> *welcome back Jay!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx Dave :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Aug 2 2009, 12:29 PM~14651609
> *wasup :wave:
> *


hey hey :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

heuh ??? haaaaaaaaa !!! wasup guys well what are the news today let,s have a look  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2009, 05:29 PM~14653381
> *heuh ??? haaaaaaaaa !!! wasup guys  well what  are the  news    today  let,s  have a look    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :wave:
> *


  some of us Just went to Granby yesterday! A shitty organisation to park the cars, but we tooked a good spot under the threes... on the side of the lake... like scrape :rofl: 
but with no bikes   ... Maybe 2 or 3 with the oldies pick-ups  Here's some pics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14648481

It was great weather... The same that we need nexxxt week :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2009, 07:32 PM~14653721
> * some of us Just went to Granby yesterday! A shitty organisation to park the cars, but we tooked a good spot under the threes... on the side of the lake... like scrape :rofl:
> but with no bikes      ... Maybe 2 or 3 with the oldies pick-ups   Here's some pics
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14648481
> 
> It was great weather... The same that we need nexxxt week :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YUP THAT'S FOR SURE SOME WEATHER LIKE THAT WOULD B TTT BRO BUT I HADE TO DO REPAIRE CHECK MY FRAME AND SHIT + FIX MY SELF A BIKE FOR THE MOMENT WHIT JASON THEN WE WHENE RIDING :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: AND YES THIS TIME THAT'S WAS A REAL GREAT TIME :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2009, 08:15 PM~14654375
> *:thumbsup: :h5:
> *


How was your trip Jay?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2009, 09:15 PM~14654375
> *:thumbsup: :h5:
> *


:wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:      ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :wave: :wave: GOOD NIGHT FAMILY !!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 09:30 PM~14654510
> *How was your trip Jay?
> *


pretty cool, but rained and thunder/lightning a bit. I still managed to go out fishing and swimmming and just chill at the cabin


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning bros  less than a week before THE day :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2009, 11:26 PM~14656071
> *pretty cool, but rained and thunder/lightning a bit. I still managed to go out fishing and swimmming and just chill at the cabin
> *


 That's sucks! :yessad: It was almost the same here... :thumbsdown:


----------



## el-rimo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 3 2009, 07:03 AM~14657640
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



yo Rimoooo :biggrin: the time is coming


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 05:17 AM~14657666
> *yo Rimoooo :biggrin: the time is coming
> *


yes bro just a few dayz of work on the frame of valou's impala n i wil be their :biggrin: hop everything will be ok in this fuckin plane :uh: :uh:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 3 2009, 07:31 AM~14657703
> *yes bro just a few dayz of work on the frame of valou's impala n i wil be their  :biggrin: hop everything will be ok in this fuckin plane :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: sweee<span style=\'colorrange\'>TTT</span>
  We hope too bro


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 3 2009, 07:59 AM~14657770
> *:wave:
> *


  good morning Jimbo... What's good with you??


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 05:58 AM~14657769
> *:biggrin: sweee<span style=\'colorrange\'>TTT</span>
> We hope too bro
> *


i hate plain :angry: :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 3 2009, 08:07 AM~14657792
> *i hate plain  :angry:  :uh:
> *


 :0 Bad experience or...?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 3 2009, 05:59 AM~14657770
> *:wave:
> *


sup jimbo


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 06:07 AM~14657796
> *:0 Bad experience or...?
> *


no its the first time i take plane but i hate that ! :angry:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 3 2009, 08:11 AM~14657803
> *no its the first time i take plane but i hate that ! :angry:
> *


  héhéhé, This is why you want to stay here :rofl: :rofl:

You're lucky that the tropics are quiet and there's no hurricanes, it should be a smooth fly  Enjoy the take off, it's the best moment... wich airport are you leaving from?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 06:14 AM~14657813
> * héhéhé, This is why you want to stay here :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You're lucky that the tropics are quiet and there's no hurricanes, it should be a smooth fly  Enjoy the take off, it's the best moment... wich airport are you leaving from?
> *


i take plane in paris orly airport


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 3 2009, 08:18 AM~14657820
> *i take plane in paris orly airport
> *


 ok ok  I'm going in France in september and I'm not sure about it, but I think, I'm landing at Toulouse airport... Is there where you live?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 06:23 AM~14657842
> *ok ok  I'm going in France in september and I'm not sure about it, but I think, I'm landing at Toulouse airport... Is there where you live?
> *


no its the oter side of france but i will come meet you when you are their bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 3 2009, 08:25 AM~14657846
> *no its the oter side of france but i will come meet you when you are their bro
> *


  Where is it, I forgot :0 But sure it will be nice to see you in your country, like what's happening soon... :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 06:28 AM~14657858
> * Where is it, I forgot  :0 But sure it will be nice to see you in your country, like what's happening soon... :biggrin:
> *


its in the south of france in the west


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 3 2009, 08:36 AM~14657888
> *its in the south of france in the west
> *



 WessssTTTsIIIIIIIde


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: hi i'm up & ready to go riding   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2009, 12:02 PM~14659268
> *:wave:  :wave: hi i'm up & ready to go riding     :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


   lucky guy


----------



## D-ice69

yea yea we make are own luck if you really wante something you will get it so make your luck appen bro sacrifice is the name of the game  :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:  a moin que ton père y a dit :dunno: ??? j/k :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lolow

wasup :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 3 2009, 02:39 PM~14660112
> *wasup  :cheesy:
> *


doing better :biggrin: i'm back on & getting ready 2 ride :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2009, 01:08 PM~14659819
> *yea yea  we make are own luck  if you really wante something  you will get it so make  your      luck  appen  bro sacrifice is the name of the game    :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:   a moin que ton père y a  dit  :dunno:  ???  j/k  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



 Well sometime you need some luck, but there's also the hard work that makes things happen bro  I know that every one here work hard to get their dreams come true :biggrin: like you, like me... but also people behind you that gives you encouragement!!! :h5: TTT

I wanna ride too by a great day like 2day  anyway, saturday will be the perfect day for... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

there safe bro  youll make it just fine, just dont drink or you get even more drunk on the plane


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 04:00 PM~14660982
> * Well sometime you need some luck, but there's also the hard work that makes things happen bro  I know that every one here work hard to get their dreams come true :biggrin: like you, like me... but also people behind you that gives you encouragement!!! :h5: TTT
> 
> I wanna ride too by a great day like 2day  anyway, saturday will be the perfect day for... :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


YUP THE GOOD WORD (RIDING) :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 04:00 PM~14660982
> * Well sometime you need some luck, but there's also the hard work that makes things happen bro  I know that every one here work hard to get their dreams come true :biggrin: like you, like me... but also people behind you that gives you encouragement!!! :h5: TTT
> 
> I wanna ride too by a great day like 2day  anyway, saturday will be the perfect day for... :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


Lets hope


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 3 2009, 03:32 PM~14661317
> *Lets hope
> *


 :worship: :worship: SUN DANCE KID :worship: :worship:  with a little bit of uffin: uffin:


----------



## LBIKESD

*
KOO YALL HAV PREETY GOOD BIKIS
ILL MOST MY LATER WEN I KNO HOW TO HAHAH*


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LBIKESD_@Aug 3 2009, 04:26 PM~14661884
> *
> KOO YALL HAV PREETY GOOD BIKIS
> ILL MOST MY LATER WEN I KNO HOW TO HAHAH
> *


*

 Go on photobucket to upload them and take the img code. copy/past them on the reply screen...

Welcome on LayItLow :wave:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

COOL BRO :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 3 2009, 11:57 PM~14667200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIICCCCE  I think you're videos sont de mieux en mieux bigg.... Yé fou seulllà!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:biggrin: The next one gonna be ''THE SHIT''  :yes: :yes:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 10:37 PM~14667730
> *NIIICCCCE   I think you're videos sont de mieux en mieux bigg.... Yé fou seulllà!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> :biggrin: The next one gonna be ''THE SHIT''  :yes: :yes:
> *


x2222 this vdo are badass abel good job!!!


----------



## el-rimo

good morning fam


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning Familia


----------



## abel

MORNING


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 4 2009, 09:36 AM~14669758
> *good morning :wave:
> *


sup good old fart!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 4 2009, 11:38 AM~14670158
> *sup good old fart!
> *


man wen you walk dont shake the cam ,,olmost puked watching it :biggrin: j/k to drunk to hold it still i guess :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

ouin je vais peut etre acheter le lincoln a joe money


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 4 2009, 01:48 PM~14671853
> *ouin je vais peut etre acheter le lincoln a joe money
> *


 :0 Fait attention y'a p-etre pas de chaine :uh: Au pire tu en poseras une à l'aide de colle à bois


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14671853
> *ouin je vais peut etre acheter le lincoln a joe money
> *


----------



## syked1

rimo low


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14671853
> *ouin je vais peut etre acheter le lincoln a joe money
> *


 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 4 2009, 02:52 PM~14671888
> *:0 Fait attention y'a p-etre pas de chaine :uh: Au pire tu en poseras une à l'aide de colle à bois
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 4 2009, 04:13 PM~14672618
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hi lolow :wave: :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 4 2009, 12:07 PM~14670843
> *man wen you walk dont shake the cam ,,olmost puked watching it  :biggrin: j/k to drunk to hold it still i guess :biggrin:
> *



thats exactly why it shake


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 4 2009, 01:09 PM~14672577
> *rimo low
> *


wassup brother ??


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 4 2009, 03:06 PM~14672553
> *
> *


:rofl: :rofl: ahahaha


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 4 2009, 03:09 PM~14672577
> *rimo low
> *


x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 4 2009, 04:54 PM~14673034
> *wassup brother ??
> *


wasup fréro   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

hey TWAN I GOT YOUR SCALE CAD 4 YOUR FENDER BRACE & STEERING WHEEL pm me so i cant ship theme 2 you ok bro  :thumbsup: we finish the all thing last night me & jason it look dammmm super nice !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 4 2009, 04:47 PM~14673618
> *hey  TWAN I GOT YOUR  SCALE  CAD  4  YOUR  FENDER BRACE  & STEERING  WHEEL pm me so i cant ship theme  2 you  ok  bro   :thumbsup:  we finish  the all  thing last night  me & jason it look dammmm  super  nice  !!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## syked1

yup


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 4 2009, 05:53 PM~14673667
> *  :biggrin:    :h5:
> *


i dont have any of your adress in my book in exception of the layitlow one could u it back to me 4 transfer you won't regreat it :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GIVE ME YOUR EMAIL BY PM AND IT WILL BE DONE QUICKER THENE TO SAY 1, 2 ,3 , + IT WILL BE REAL EASY TO OK THX :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 4 2009, 04:21 PM~14672700
> *thats exactly why it shake
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 4 2009, 05:20 PM~14673916
> *GIVE ME YOUR EMAIL BY PM AND IT WILL BE DONE  QUICKER THENE TO SAY 1, 2 ,3 ,  + IT WILL BE REAL EASY TO  OK  THX  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  It's all good bro! I got it :thumbsup: look sick! grat job guys :h5:



......post 1 100 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 4 2009, 10:37 PM~14676508
> * It's all good bro! I got it :thumbsup: look sick! grat job guys :h5:
> ......post 1 100  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY YOU LIKE IT TWAN :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL GOOD NIGHT :wave:          ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZ ZZ ZZZZZ Z ZZZZZ !!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guy's... :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

good morning fam  2 dayz :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Time is coming.... :worship: still sun dancing


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 5 2009, 05:36 AM~14680131
> *good morning fam    2 dayz  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: And 4 days you'll cry :roflmao: 


What's up Rimo? Lot of good work on the Val's Wagon you've done bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Aug 5 2009, 06:36 AM~14680131
> *good morning fam    2 dayz  :0  :biggrin:
> *


sallu fréro ça va ???  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 5 2009, 07:09 AM~14680300
> *WASUP FAMILY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: 'SUP JEFF!!! You're awake at this time of the day :0 ... or you going to sleep?


----------



## PurpleLicious

2 days before my lil bitch Rimo's here! and 3 days before the BBQ cant wait!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 5 2009, 07:30 AM~14680381
> *2 days before my lil bitch Rimo's here! and 3 days before the BBQ cant wait!*



:roflmao: He will never leave after this

  OH YESSSSS :thumbsup:

How are you Steven?
What's good?


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2009, 08:30 AM~14680379
> *:wave: 'SUP JEFF!!! You're awake at this time of the day :0 ... or you going to sleep?
> *


 :0 i sure think i'm up !!! :biggrin:  :yes: what do you think ???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 5 2009, 10:36 AM~14680908
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


good morning lolow  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 5 2009, 09:12 AM~14680506
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 5 2009, 10:14 AM~14681231
> *:0 i sure  think i'm up  !!! :biggrin:    :yes:  what do you think ????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just joking bro! 8am it is not your habitual hour


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2009, 02:14 PM~14683155
> *just joking bro! 8am it is not your habitual hour
> *


YUP I KNOW !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 11:02 AM~14681643
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> *


sup Paulie


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 12:02 PM~14681643
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> *


Hey wasup paulie, whats really good ?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2009, 06:38 AM~14680419
> *:roflmao: He will never leave after this
> 
> OH YESSSSS :thumbsup:
> 
> How are you Steven?
> What's good?
> *


working hard!

I try to keep my energy till Rimo's here!

these 2 weeks gonna be freaking crazy!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 5 2009, 08:24 PM~14687265
> *working hard!
> 
> I try to keep my energy till Rimo's here!
> 
> these 2 weeks gonna be freaking crazy!
> *


 :0 Yeah be mentaly prepared for this :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning guys  

:biggrin: WE still should have a sunny saturday :0 it haven't change since last week :thumbsup: but don't stop praying....


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: hEYLOw Jeff!!! What's going on bro....?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 6 2009, 01:34 PM~14693185
> *:wave: hEYLOw Jeff!!! What's going on bro....?
> *


IT'S MY LITTLE GIRL BIRTDAY :biggrin: !! SHE JUST TURN 3 TODAY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 6 2009, 10:36 AM~14693210
> *IT'S MY LITTLE GIRL BIRTDAY  :biggrin: !! SHE JUST TURN 3 TODAY !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


*HAPPY B-DAY TO YOUR DAUGHTER FROM R.O.PAULIE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 5 2009, 05:04 PM~14686440
> *Hey wasup paulie, whats really good ?
> *



well my daughter came 
home with another trophie from the frisco street low show !
other than that i've been chillin at home sick !

i think i shouldn't have went to the show , i wouldn't be as sick as i am lol !


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 6 2009, 11:36 AM~14692224
> *
> *


HI BRO !!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 6 2009, 01:36 PM~14693210
> *IT'S MY LITTLE GIRL BIRTDAY  :biggrin: !! SHE JUST TURN 3 TODAY !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


right on happy b-day sophia 

btw its his niece


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 6 2009, 01:49 PM~14693327
> *well my daughter came
> home with another trophie from the frisco street low show !
> 
> other than that i've been chillin at home sick !
> 
> i think i shouldn't have went to the show , i wouldn't be as sick as i am lol !
> *


awsome good on her bikes kick ass  

But shitty to hear your sick bro feel better soon


----------



## lolow

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 6 2009, 12:36 PM~14693210
> *IT'S MY LITTLE GIRL BIRTDAY  :biggrin: !! SHE JUST TURN 3 TODAY !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Happy birthday to her


----------



## el-rimo

suuuuuuuuup fam ??  tomorow i will be their !!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 5 2009, 06:24 PM~14687265
> *working hard!
> 
> I try to keep my energy till Rimo's here!
> 
> these 2 weeks gonna be freaking crazy!
> *


i think that too !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 6 2009, 12:58 PM~14694615
> *awsome good on her bikes kick ass
> 
> But shitty to hear your sick bro feel better soon
> *


YOU GOT IT BRO !

CANT WAIT TILL VEGAS !

I HOPE YOU HOMIE CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE !


----------



## D-ice69

hi guys !!!! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 6 2009, 05:54 PM~14695715
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 6 2009, 11:59 PM~14699580
> *hi guys !!!!  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:wave:


----------



## eastside1989

Hi guy's Take good care of my family at your BBQ....


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 7 2009, 09:14 AM~14701129
> *Hi guy's Take good care of my family at your BBQ....
> *


you kno we will  too bad you cant join them


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 7 2009, 09:07 AM~14701341
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


'Sup loloW! When are you supposed to arrive with the 66?


----------



## syked1

who is all going to the airport, cause i live close and can be there at about 6-6:15 or so to welcome the Rimo - Low ??? let me kno call me if anytthing 514 805-6388 i gotto hit a few shops up this afternoon looking for a stage (2 week work experience) for 2 weeks from now. Jeffy call me when yr down around verdun beach homie i may be around i have to go see a couple shops cause i have to do a 2 week stage in 2 weeks


----------



## killa lowrider

sup family  I have a bike for tomorow so see you tomorow family and YES I got a chain  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 7 2009, 01:41 PM~14703566
> *sup family   I have a bike for tomorow so see you tomorow family and YES I got a chain    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: that's some good news! Don't forget my pedals for the ride


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider+Aug 7 2009, 02:41 PM~14703566-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup family   I have a bike for tomorow so see you tomorow family and YES I got a chain    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn marquer ca sure les calandrier les boys ya un bike avec une chaine pis tt lol wasup bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Aug 7 2009, 03:04 PM~14703799
> *:thumbsup: that's some good news! Don't forget my pedals for the ride
> *


nice


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 7 2009, 06:39 PM~14706269
> *god damn marquer ca sure les calandrier les boys ya un bike avec une chaine pis tt lol wasup bro
> nice
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 7 2009, 07:39 PM~14706269
> *god damn marquer ca sure les calandrier les boys ya un bike avec une chaine pis tt lol wasup bro
> nice
> *


GOD DAMMMMM YES THAT'S A FIRST IN A LONG TIME GOOD JOE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JE SUIS SURE QUE ÇA VA ÈTRE COOL A VOIR   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 7 2009, 10:31 PM~14707889
> *GOD DAMMMMM  YES  THAT'S A FIRST IN A LONG TIME GOOD JOE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: JE SUIS SURE QUE ÇA VA ÈTRE COOL A VOIR      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



Something that we don't see every day, I'll take pictureSSS of this :rofl:


----------



## syked1

god damn sont ou le Rimo Low and Dave are they out dancing the Mia?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 7 2009, 11:54 PM~14708069
> *god damn sont ou le Rimo Low and Dave are they out dancing the Mia?
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: PUTIN HÉ MOI JE N'Y SUIS PAS :biggrin:  :thumbsup: MOI JE MIS VOIS BIEN DANCENT LE MIA AVEC LE BEAT DENFÈRE DÈRIÈRE MOI OUI ALLOR MOI JE DANCERAIS LE MIA :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider

pictures of the frame Im working on the bike right now


----------



## Ant-Wan

sa va Joe $$


----------



## syked1

les flics cest l'orignal lol pour ceux qui comprendre pas lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 8 2009, 01:15 AM~14708639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les flics cest l'orignal lol pour ceux qui comprendre pas lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 8 2009, 12:19 AM~14708250
> *pictures of the frame Im working on the bike right now
> 
> 
> 
> *


IL RESEMBLE A MON TWIST BLEUX QUE JAVAIS MAIS C VRAIMENT NICE LE FLAKE GLUE , OUPS I MEEN BLUE LOLOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 6 2009, 12:58 PM~14694615
> *awsome good on her bikes kick ass
> 
> But shitty to hear your sick bro feel better soon
> *



THANK BRO !

I TRYING TO GET BETTER BUT THE 
WEATHER HERE IN DALY CITY CALI SUCKS !

DALY CITY CA , IS KNOWN FOR THE FOG OR IT JUST BEING SHITTY ! LOL 

AINT HELPING MY SICK NESS !

THANKS FRO THE LOVE MY BROTHERZ !

KEEP DOING THAT BAD ASS WORK FELLAS !


----------



## D-ice69

hi guys i just got home right now from the old port :biggrin: :biggrin: and still going on ,hey le fréro ja vais meboire une corona tout en dancent mia tu voir ça va ètre complaitement fada :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

sallu mon rimo :biggrin: fait savoir coment tecontacter quon fasse des truc avec jason ça serrai tros top :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!! atendent je fat aler dancer le mia :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 9 2009, 07:04 PM~14718451
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 9 2009, 08:32 PM~14719072
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


HI THERE LOLOW !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 9 2009, 08:37 PM~14719094
> *HI THERE  LOLOW  !!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


your magazine is at dave pawn shot ,just ask him fot it


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 10 2009, 12:20 AM~14721151
> *your  magazine is at dave pawn shot ,just ask him fot it
> *


big thx lolow  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 9 2009, 11:44 PM~14721454
> *big thx lolow    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:01 AM~14723650
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:01 AM~14723650
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


good morning lolow :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: WASSUP GUYS!!! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2009, 06:09 PM~14727401
> *:biggrin: WASSUP GUYS!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning bros


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

suppppppppppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 10 2009, 11:51 AM~14724036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pic of the D-ICE in the sun :biggrin:  :thumbsup: thx bro :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 11 2009, 12:01 PM~14734774
> *wasup :wave:
> *


looking around :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup lolow


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 12 2009, 12:44 PM~14746016
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: WASUP LOLOW !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Seem like it's quiet over here today :uh: anyway, good evening bros :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 12 2009, 10:58 PM~14751691
> *:0 Seem like it's quiet over here today :uh: anyway, good evening bros :biggrin:
> *


i,m still herre :biggrin: :wave:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 12 2009, 11:37 PM~14752854
> *i,m still herre  :biggrin:  :wave:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


  late but you're here :roflmao: j/k bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 13 2009, 01:10 AM~14753284
> * late but you're here :roflmao: j/k bro
> *


yup like always i ride during the night like the creature that i'm :rofl: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 13 2009, 12:26 AM~14753471
> *yup like always i ride during  the night like the creature that i'm  :rofl:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

hey guys wasup


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 13 2009, 04:18 PM~14759872
> *hey guys wasup
> *


 Not that much :0 But i heard something about a ride tomorow night.... maybe


----------



## syked1

oh really ? sounds good if not saturday night


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 13 2009, 05:55 PM~14761041
> *oh really ? sounds good if not saturday night
> *


Yeah it should be! Abel is supposed to hit the thread to confirm the exact hour. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 13 2009, 09:12 PM~14762305
> *Yeah it should be! Abel is supposed to hit the thread to confirm the exact hour. :biggrin:
> *


4 REAL THAT WOULD BE DAMMM COOL !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 14 2009, 12:11 AM~14765378
> *4 REAL THAT WOULD BE DAMMM COOL  !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ôôôôôôôô yeSSSS :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 14 2009, 05:18 AM~14766546
> *:biggrin:
> *


you're early on the button Jimbo


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning guys!!!


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 14 2009, 11:17 AM~14767741
> *good morning :wave:
> *


good morning guys !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

good afternoon guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 14 2009, 02:31 PM~14769552
> *good afternoon guys
> *


hi there big bro !!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WASUP !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

it's time 2 get ready 4 riding & chilling yea :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Wassup LUX fam.

Hey jus making a personal invite to fome dwn n rep @ the 27th annual LoS MagnificoS n houston.

I knw its a long drive but I've been fallown ur memebers builds n think d people dwn here would luv to see dem. We r giving a award w/ cash for longest travel cme dwn n make it a good weekn.. Also. US champ, Best Bike Club n Show an Peoples choice awarded.....a lota money an Brag'in rights going dwn dis year


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 14 2009, 11:24 PM~14773871
> *Wassup LUX fam.
> 
> Hey jus making a personal invite to fome dwn n rep @ the 27th annual LoS MagnificoS n houston.
> 
> I knw its a long drive but I've been fallown ur memebers builds n think d people dwn here would luv to see dem. We r giving a award w/ cash for longest travel cme dwn n make it a good weekn.. Also. US champ, Best Bike Club n Show an Peoples choice awarded.....a lota money an Brag'in rights going dwn dis year
> *


for sure i would love to go but sadly not this year next year for sure bro i'll be there !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## D-ice69

funny i was just asking the same question hummmm ?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 16 2009, 12:45 AM~14781300
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: hey lolow !!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriderbikelife

Wasup Familly !!! New bike coming in the Club






























Livin Life LuxuriouS


----------



## syked1

shit looks nice  :thumbsup: if you want i can make you custom parts either with twist or i can draw you flat parts on CAD for laser


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Aug 16 2009, 02:52 PM~14784191
> *Wasup  Familly !!! New bike coming in the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin Life LuxuriouS
> *


yup verry nice job !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbikelife

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2009, 01:27 PM~14784606
> *shit looks nice  :thumbsup: if you want i can make you custom parts either with twist or i can draw you flat parts on CAD for laser
> *



ouais je vais avoir besoin de ton aide pour des pieces mais plus tard   :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Aug 16 2009, 01:52 PM~14784191
> *Wasup  Familly !!! New bike coming in the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin Life LuxuriouS
> *


damn straight!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*<span style=\'color:red\'>Next meeting will take place on saturday august 29 at 6 p.m at the Pawn Shop in Verdun...A few important things to be discussed so be there on time*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

looks pretty cool, that was the Icar show at mirabel?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 17 2009, 10:18 AM~14791132
> *looks pretty cool, that was the Icar show at mirabel?
> *


 :yes: c'était NOUS le SHOW :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup Jay bro


----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: hell hoe guys!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Very nice pics Twoine...It's great to see you taking pics and posting them on here...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Aug 16 2009, 01:52 PM~14784191
> *Wasup  Familly !!! New bike coming in the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin Life LuxuriouS
> *



:thumbsup: Yessir Hugo sa semble être de la bonne job que tu fais là!!! :cheesy: Montre nous les étapes 1 à une


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 17 2009, 04:41 PM~14794650
> *Very nice pics Twoine...It's great to see you taking pics and posting them on here...
> *



:h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 17 2009, 11:27 AM~14791199
> *:yes: c'était NOUS le SHOW :roflmao:
> *


aaaa ouin? no one else showed up?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 17 2009, 07:55 PM~14796744
> *aaaa ouin? no one else showed up?
> *


mostly tuners but only about 100 cars total...


----------



## syked1

ok so our bbq was pretty much as big s their show lol


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 17 2009, 09:14 PM~14797002
> *mostly tuners but only about 100 cars total...
> *


they didn avertise enouf for that show  :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 17 2009, 09:57 PM~14798322
> *ok so our bbq was pretty much as big s their show lol
> *



  This is a nice Cadillac  :barf:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 17 2009, 09:57 PM~14798322
> *ok so our bbq was pretty much as big s their show lol
> *


yes pretty much and if we would make our bbq a show with trophies, we would probably have 300-500 cars


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup guys any1 looking for a schwinn trike? must be serious and $$ in hand and of course local mtl or area

1972 Schwinn hollywood tri-wheeler
all og but no seat & needs at least 1 tube & maybe tires (24" x 1-3/8")- i have 1 new tube already. 

$500


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 18 2009, 03:43 PM~14806348
> *sup guys any1 looking for a schwinn trike? must be serious and $$ in hand and of course local mtl or area
> 
> 1972 Schwinn hollywood tri-wheeler
> all og but no seat & needs at least 1 tube & maybe tires (24" x 1-3/8")- i have 1 new tube already.
> 
> $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice bike  could be nice with a lover seat :thumbsup:

Ask J_Seb, he like brown


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 by the way.... wASSup JayzN :biggrin: ?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 18 2009, 04:47 PM~14806392
> *Nice bike  could be nice with a lover seat :thumbsup:
> 
> Ask J_Seb, he likes it in the brown
> *


lol i thought so too lol.

im just chillin in the A/C keeping cool, it was fukin hot at school today


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 18 2009, 09:42 AM~14802405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick murals on both of these bikes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: little oldie for you guys  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V0ju4g612o


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

uffin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 19 2009, 11:30 AM~14814927
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: hi there bro !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 19 2009, 10:43 AM~14814601
> *wasup :wave:
> *


wasup lolow !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2009, 09:10 AM~14814126
> *sup guys
> *


sallut mon dave !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

whats up every1


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 19 2009, 02:16 PM~14816664
> *wasup lolow !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


not much worked on the 66 today :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 19 2009, 03:39 PM~14818261
> *not much worked on the 66 today :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: so, is it working?


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 19 2009, 04:22 PM~14818087
> *whats up every1
> *


hi there big bro !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 'SUP JEFFY_JEFF
:biggrin: what's going on bro??


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 20 2009, 09:04 AM~14825300
> *:wave: 'SUP  JEFFY_JEFF
> :biggrin: what's going on bro??
> *


well got to work on the D-ICE today & chilling to at the same time uffin: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 20 2009, 12:15 PM~14827171
> *well got to work on the D-ICE  today &  chilling to at the same time uffin:  :nicoderm:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



 I feel you!!! it make sens that you chillin with D_ICE :rofl:


----------



## abel

LuxuriouS montreal 3rd annual bbq


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 20 2009, 05:31 PM~14830459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS montreal 3rd annual bbq
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: Dats a sweet production bro  as usual!!! I think it's the best one :yes: as the bbq


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 20 2009, 05:31 PM~14830459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS montreal 3rd annual bbq
> *


----------



## pimp_seb

jason c tu possible de prendre des pic de mon bike pour voir de koi sa a l'air


----------



## syked1

en fds je vais aller chercher des piles pour la cam


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning bros


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys T.G.I.F. (thank god its friday) lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 20 2009, 01:20 PM~14827211
> * I feel you!!! it make sens that you chillin with D_ICE :rofl:
> *


yup u got that right twan !!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 21 2009, 03:10 PM~14839853
> *wasup guys T.G.I.F. (thank god its friday) lol
> *


YUP YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BIG BRO !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 20 2009, 06:31 PM~14830459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS montreal 3rd annual bbq
> *


   :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WAY UP TTT BRO DAMMMMMMM YEA !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: hi guys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 20 2009, 01:20 PM~14827211
> * I feel you!!! it make sens that you chillin with D_ICE :rofl:
> *


IT'S ALWAYS VERY CHILLY AROUND D-ICEY-J !!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: HI BROTHERS THE SUN IS HIGH IN THE SKY & IT'S TIME TO RIDE !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

JUDT GOT BACK HOME FROM A DAMMMM COOL RIDE WHIT MY BIG BRO OUFFF ..!!! WHAT A RIDE BACK THAT WAS :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Hope you had a great ride Jeffy_JeFF :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Good morning guys!!!! :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 24 2009, 10:35 AM~14861895
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: hi lolow !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

hi guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:uh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: hi there big bro & all you guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

hi there guys !!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guys


----------



## pimp_seb

jeson c tu possible de voir des pic de mon bike


----------



## pimp_seb

jason c tu possible de voir des pic de mon bike


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

hi to all you guys out there !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:  uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Morning every-1 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hey hey !!!!  hi guys i 'm preparing somme new surprices 4 you to see on the D-ICE :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 26 2009, 01:29 PM~14887155
> *hey hey  !!!!      hi  guys  i 'm  preparing somme new surprices 4 you to see on the D-ICE  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *




:0 Not again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 26 2009, 02:46 PM~14887343
> *:0 Not again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YUP AND FULL OF BIG ONE !!!! :yes: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## lolow




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 26 2009, 02:03 PM~14887495
> *YUP AND FULL OF BIG ONE  !!!!  :yes:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



:cheesy: What it is....THAT BIG????   I have some idea of wich parts  but not the way they will come out :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
*T * T * T* BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 26 2009, 05:37 PM~14889048
> *:cheesy: What it is....THAT BIG????    I have some idea of wich  parts  but not the way they will come out :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> T * T * T BRO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: hehehe that's me full of surprise !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  but it will make some head turn whene done !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 26 2009, 06:34 PM~14890092
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  hehehe that's me full of surprise !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:    but it  will  make some head turn whene done !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  I think it's already doing this effect


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 26 2009, 07:37 PM~14890129
> * I think it's already doing this effect
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: let's start by waiting that eavry things are done hey !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: but it look like i'm on the right way   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 26 2009, 06:53 PM~14890347
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  let's start by waiting that  eavry things are done  hey !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  but  it look  like  i'm  on the right way      :thumbsup:
> *



It will never be done bro :biggrin: there's always a little something somewhere  you know


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 26 2009, 08:14 PM~14890550
> *It will never be done bro :biggrin: there's always a little something somewhere  you know
> *


yea yea this time it's for real !!!! no more afther that :biggrin: heheheheehe well yea maybe a other project ????? or not how know i'm always full of surprice !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:   :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

lol for sure I'll will come back whit new stuff like eavry years since i started lowriding cose i'm hook to it & that's my passion !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:  hi guys wasup if some of you are still up :biggrin: !!!!!! lowrider 4 ever luxurious family unity is D way 2 always come out stronger brothers !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

look like i'm all alone standing up :biggrin: :biggrin:  !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

well good night you guys :wave:        zzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzz zzz zzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good Morning guys :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup


----------



## syked1

hey wasup fella's

my 1971 schwinn Town & Country trike 24" for sale still asking $ 500 but for the homies i will accept less, missing a seat butt all original - could use tubes of course and probably tires too - rims may be rusted a bit cause its old and in the basement garage

its on craigslist now

http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/1345522882.html


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

good night to all of you !!! :wave:         zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz !!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody...


----------



## syked1

mornin jimbo, mornin guys


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 28 2009, 06:30 AM~14906650
> *mornin jimbo, mornin guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

good mornin you guys !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 28 2009, 09:27 AM~14907113
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


hey hi there lolow wasup !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:  HeyLOw riders :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 28 2009, 10:38 AM~14907556
> *:wave:  HeyLOw riders :biggrin:
> *


  uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:  :thumbsup: so wasup twan & all you guys !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

ttt for the luxurious family unity 4 ever brother :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BIG LUX HOMIEZ


----------



## syked1

sup twan, sup Jeffy, sup Linc whats going down - jeffy tomorrow when i get u im comin to yr place so i will try to leave my place as close to noon as possible unless i wake up early


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 28 2009, 08:31 PM~14914865
> *sup twan, sup Jeffy, sup Linc whats going down - jeffy tomorrow when i get u im comin to yr place so i will try to leave my place as close to noon as possible unless i wake up early
> *




 it supposed to be a shitty wheather for tomorow and all the week-end... :angry: See you guys soon  :cheesy:


----------



## abel

morning guys see ya later!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

wasup from the d-ice compound jay and jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 29 2009, 03:07 AM~14917424
> * it supposed to be a shitty wheather for tomorow and all the week-end... :angry: See you guys soon   :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: so a good time to work on are street ride frame so it's not that bad !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

LETS KEEP A POSITIVE VIEW OF THING !!!!! bad weather =more building time so it turn up ok :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## abel

short clip but short day whitout rain :angry: and we have missed the ride we were busy with the cops :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 30 2009, 10:57 AM~14925752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> short clip but short day whitout rain :angry:  and we have missed the ride we were busy with the cops :biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1

good morning guys, have a Luxurious day  lol Peace


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 31 2009, 10:46 AM~14933710
> *morning
> *


hi abel & all of my luxurious brothers !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 31 2009, 04:44 PM~14937280
> *wasup :wave:
> *


nut mush look for good paint shop & you lolow !!! :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hi brothas!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2009, 06:19 PM~14938380
> *hi brothas!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: hi steven !!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 31 2009, 04:26 PM~14938465
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :biggrin:  hi steven !!!
> *



 sup jeff


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2009, 06:27 PM~14938482
> *  sup jeff
> *


looking around for paint shop & you !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 31 2009, 05:13 PM~14939019
> *looking around for paint shop  & you !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



nothing much alot of work in my house today


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 31 2009, 10:49 PM~14941786
> *
> *


WASUP DAVE !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

good night to all of you !!!          zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzz zzz zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody ...time to wake -up.... :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hi guys! (soft post) haha :angel:


----------



## syked1

wasup fukers


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 1 2009, 06:00 PM~14949961
> *wasup fukers
> *


a few dammm good thing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 1 2009, 05:07 PM~14950028
> *a few dammm good  thing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Jeff I have a set of smaller cups that are chromed, that I'll be sending out to replace the other ones that didn't fit!*


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: you have the addy darin?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 1 2009, 01:35 PM~14947982
> *Hi guys! (soft post) haha  :angel:
> *



soft post for a soft bitch :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pimp_seb

allo tous le monde


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 1 2009, 06:15 PM~14950086
> *Jeff I have a set of smaller cups that are chromed, that I'll be sending out to replace the other ones that didn't fit!
> *


WAY COOL THX I CAN NOT WHAIT TO GET THEME !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Sep 2 2009, 12:15 AM~14954576
> *allo tous le monde
> *


a bien si c pas glue boy !!! :biggrin: ou tu étais t'avais décoler ???? :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: lolololololololool !!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wassup guys :biggrin: what's new??


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 1 2009, 08:54 PM~14953363
> *soft post for a soft bitch  :biggrin:
> *



I know you love me Mike Tyson :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style='color:blue'> wasup guys :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 2 2009, 12:47 PM~14959227
> *I know you love me Mike Tyson  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 2 2009, 07:16 PM~14962428
> *:biggrin:
> *


hi bro  :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 2 2009, 08:50 PM~14963287
> *sup guys
> *


& remember that the groove is in the rider hart !!!!!!  :yes:   :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yes sir

i mad some cool little twist combo's i am gonna make 2 or maybe 3 or 4 fender braces with these 2 looser twist and 1 or 2 tighter twist, will be half raw steel - if anybody is interested in them $$$ PM me - couls also be for a fork support bar or sissybar or anything really


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 2 2009, 10:09 PM~14964059
> *yes sir
> 
> i mad some cool little twist combo's i am gonna make 2 or maybe 3 or 4 fender braces with these 2 looser twist and 1 or 2 tighter twist, will be  half raw steel - if anybody is interested in them $$$ PM me - couls also be for a fork support bar or sissybar or anything really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :yes:   YEA LET'S GET GROOVY !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEA SO LET'S B GROOVY !!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

lol lol :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 2 2009, 11:45 PM~14965203
> *lol lol  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *



LOLOLOLOLOL</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 2 2009, 09:09 PM~14964059
> *yes sir
> 
> i mad some cool little twist combo's i am gonna make 2 or maybe 3 or 4 fender braces with these 2 looser twist and 1 or 2 tighter twist, will be  half raw steel - if anybody is interested in them $$$ PM me - couls also be for a fork support bar or sissybar or anything really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KEEP THE GOOD WORK ON BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 3 2009, 12:28 AM~14965768
> *KEEP THE GOOD WORK ON BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


& you keep up dancing !!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: <span style=\'color:blue\'>lololololol <span style=\'color:blue\'>!!!!!!!! </span> j/k</span> bro :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 2 2009, 09:09 PM~14964059
> *yes sir
> 
> i mad some cool little twist combo's i am gonna make 2 or maybe 3 or 4 fender braces with these 2 looser twist and 1 or 2 tighter twist, will be  half raw steel - if anybody is interested in them $$$ PM me - couls also be for a fork support bar or sissybar or anything really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 3 2009, 06:27 AM~14967381
> *bump
> *


what are you saying bro ??  :0 :0  :dunno:


----------



## syked1

bump lol up ttt genre


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

hello friends :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

yo jason peu tu prendre de pic de mon bike je veut voir de koi ca a l'air


----------



## D-ice69

lolololololoolololol !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 3 2009, 05:41 PM~14972324
> *bump lol up ttt genre
> *


WHAT ????? ?????  :dunno:


----------



## PurpleLicious

sssup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 4 2009, 01:05 AM~14976984
> *sssup guys
> *


 & YOU WASUP WHIT YOU & <span style=\'color:blue\'>HOW IS YOUR BIKE COMING ALONG BRO ????


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Sep 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14975665
> *yo jason peu tu prendre de pic de mon bike je veut voir de koi ca a l'air
> *


je vais essayer a soir


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 3 2009, 11:38 PM~14977422
> * & YOU WASUP WHIT YOU  & <span style=\'color:blue\'>HOW IS YOUR BIKE  COMING ALONG  BRO ????
> *



trying to get some new parts too

Im waiting for some answer


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 4 2009, 08:14 AM~14978598
> *trying to get some new parts too
> 
> Im waiting for some answer
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS RISE & SHINE !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY GUYS IT'S TIME TO GET GROOVY !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 4 2009, 08:14 AM~14978598
> *trying to get some new parts too
> 
> Im waiting for some answer
> *


GOOD NEWS I JUST GOT SOMTHING BACK FROM THE THING I WAS WATING & IT 'S GOING TO GIVE THE D-ICE A BRAND NEW LOOK !!!!!! </span> :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wow: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 4 2009, 08:10 AM~14979104
> *GOOD NEWS I JUST GOT SOMTHING BACK FROM THE THING I WAS WATING & IT 'S GOING TO GIVE  THE D-ICE  A BRAND NEW LOOK  !!!!!! </span>  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wow:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *



POST PICS


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 4 2009, 01:20 PM~14980379
> *POST PICS
> *


soon verry soon !!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

it's time to ride the street & get groovy ho yea !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:   :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

oh ya ride time

J-S quand je revien je vais essayer den prendre des photo, pis jai etais dans un shop AJD pour laisser la tole avec des patrons pour le skirt et le top de tank, donc ja vais aller les voir demain matin premier chose ver 8 AM, si son fait je les pose tt suite, mais un chose et sur ca va etre fini dimanche si le gar me couper mes morceaux


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 4 2009, 07:14 AM~14978598
> *trying to get some new parts too
> 
> Im waiting for some answer
> *


 :0


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS ME & JASON HADE A REAL GREAT RIDE TONIGHT CHILLING & RIDING !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :wave: wASSup guyyyyyyyyssss!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 4 2009, 07:14 AM~14978598
> *trying to get some new parts too
> 
> Im waiting for some answer
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :yes: Can't wait to see those


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE FAMILY !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 6 2009, 07:10 AM~14994719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome abel !!!!! :0


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: wASSup bros :h5:


----------



## syked1

morning guys had a blast at abel's house last night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 6 2009, 12:09 PM~14995578
> *morning guys had a blast at abel's house last night
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 6 2009, 01:09 PM~14995578
> *morning guys had a blast at abel's house last night
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: & a real big thx to sophie & abel 4 a real great time 4 a great event  :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*DAYUM!! SUCKS THAT WE ARE SO FAR FROM YOU GUYS OTHERWISE WE WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE TOO!!!*


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow+Sep 6 2009, 10:34 AM~14995056-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning homies :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 12:09 PM~14995578
> *morning guys had a blast at abel's house last night
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 12:11 PM~14995595
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Sep 6 2009, 06:15 PM~14997604
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: & a real  big thx to sophie & abel 4  a  real great time 4 a great event   :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for comming guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2009, 06:37 PM~14997752
> *DAYUM!!  SUCKS THAT WE ARE SO FAR FROM YOU GUYS OTHERWISE WE WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE TOO!!!
> *



next time mr jazy :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup brotha's


----------



## syked1

ttt pix coming soon


----------



## syked1

bike for J-S


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 7 2009, 06:59 PM~15006548
> *bike for J-S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn it looks like it's moving along well...Now if his attitude can match the quality of his bike, maybe, just maybe we'll be able to do something with that guy... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 7 2009, 07:00 PM~15006554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

clean work bro


----------



## syked1

hehheh ya i almost got it donje but i ran out of welding wire, damn holiday, tomorrow it will be done and off to him


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15007428
> *clean work bro
> *


thx bro


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2009, 07:16 PM~15007410
> *damn it looks like it's moving along well...Now if his attitude can match the quality of his bike, maybe, just maybe we'll be able to do something with that guy... :0
> *



not sure about this


----------



## syked1

hehehehe will maybe need a round at douglas first


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15007442
> *not sure about this
> *


me neither


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 7 2009, 08:23 PM~15007491
> *hehehehe will maybe need a round at douglas first
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2009, 07:24 PM~15007501
> *me neither
> *




wuhaha


----------



## pimp_seb

ca va etre malade en criss bin que ca soit peinturée


----------



## syked1

yup  avec tes airbrush de malade mental


----------



## pimp_seb

pi c ca que j'ai lintation de fair


----------



## syked1

hey tu veut le patent a coaster brake me mettre mais faut tu agrandir le slot de vise


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

que du bon francais tout ça hahaha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2009, 09:16 PM~15007410
> *damn it looks like it's moving along well...Now if his attitude can match the quality of his bike, maybe, just maybe we'll be able to do something with that guy... :0
> *


MAYBE ??????????? JUST MAYBE ????????? :rofl: :rofl: loololololololo :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: but i really think that's a lost case !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15007428
> *clean work bro
> *


!!!</span><span style=\'color:blue\'> loloololol  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 8 2009, 12:21 PM~15013351
> *wasup :wave:
> *


HI LOLOW THX 4 THE PIX !!!!!!! :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 8 2009, 02:04 PM~15014398
> *que du bon francais tout ça hahaha
> *


hehehehehe


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 8 2009, 04:26 PM~15015815
> *hehehehehe
> *


that's a great work you dide homie on glue boy frame :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 7 2009, 09:40 PM~15007724
> *wuhaha
> *


hi STEVEN IS THERE SPOKE IN THE SAME BLUE AS THE NIPPLE IF NOT & YOU HAVE A SOLUTION PROPOSIT TO ME I'M OPEN TO SUGESTION BY THE WAY THE NIPPLE ARE GREAT !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

AND REMEMBER BROTHERS GROOVE IS IN THE RIDER HART !!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 7 2009, 06:59 PM~15006548
> *bike for J-S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

BIG THINGS TO COME TO PUT THE FINAL TOUCHS ON THE D-ICE !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys!!


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP :wave: :wave: !!!!!! GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :wave: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 9 2009, 11:50 AM~15025489
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


HI LOLOW !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 9 2009, 11:55 AM~15025552
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

hello hello


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 9 2009, 04:11 PM~15028170
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 9 2009, 04:19 PM~15028251
> *hello hello
> *


HI THERE BIG BRO DIDE YOU GOT SOME GOOD FILMING FROM LAST NIGHT RIDE & HOW WAS YOUR DAY !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 9 2009, 04:40 PM~15028467
> *:wave: :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


IS THAT A YES ??? LOL !!!! J/K BIG BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

i dunno i havent checked yet


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 9 2009, 06:11 PM~15029375
> *i dunno i havent checked yet
> *


COOL LET ME KNOW WHENE YOU DO BRO !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

heres for a little big guy who says that I only work on bitchs and not on bike... and this guy scared a man called Nelson wuhahah reconized your self?


heres Nelson idea.. with a front tank

















Down to the metal,,, Nelson want a bigger tank so I moved those bars


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15032960
> *heres for a little big guy who says that I only work on bitchs and not on bike... and this guy scared a man called Nelson wuhahah reconized your self?
> heres Nelson idea.. with a front tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to the metal,,, Nelson want a bigger tank so I moved those bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many girl phone call you had wen you have ''work' on this bike?


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! WASUP YOU GUYS !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 10 2009, 01:53 AM~15035544
> *how many girl phone call you had wen you have ''work' on this bike?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: HeYLoW guys!!! 



And Steven, that's an amazing job you've done on this frame... Want to see the evolution :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 10 2009, 12:53 AM~15035544
> *how many girl phone call you had wen you have ''work' on this bike?
> *



WUHAHAH seriously I had a few :roflmao: 

The fuckin girl of the bourbon who wanted to see me.... fuck off :uh: 

I'll post progress soon ... of my bike too...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 10 2009, 05:03 PM~15041344
> *WUHAHAH seriously I had a few  :roflmao:
> 
> The fuckin girl of the bourbon who wanted to see me.... fuck off  :uh:
> 
> I'll post progress soon ... of my bike too...
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: Nicccccce


----------



## syked1

wasup guys ! Episode #6 of the Double J's LUX lowrider bike team st-catherine adventures comin up in about 30 minutes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15032960
> *heres for a little big guy who says that I only work on bitchs and not on bike... and this guy scared a man called Nelson wuhahah reconized your self?
> heres Nelson idea.. with a front tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to the metal,,, Nelson want a bigger tank so I moved those bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Manny?* :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2009, 08:20 PM~15043421
> *wasup guys ! Episode #6 of the Double J's LUX lowrider bike team st-catherine adventures comin up in about 30 minutes
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 10 2009, 08:33 AM~15036438
> *HI THERE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! WASUP YOU GUYS !!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

and we are way over 500 KM of rides this summer


----------



## syked1

sup danny sup dave


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2009, 09:20 PM~15043421
> *wasup guys ! Episode #6 of the Double J's LUX lowrider bike team st-catherine adventures comin up in about 30 minutes
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: I'M ON THE LOOK OUT BROTHA !!!!!!!!! :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2009, 09:27 PM~15043504
> *and we are way over 500 KM of rides this summer
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2009, 09:27 PM~15043503
> *:wave:
> *


HI THERE DAVE WASUP !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb4zT2YNVe0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15043938
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb4zT2YNVe0
> *


dammmmmm that's one sick movie big brotha !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2009, 09:08 PM~15043938
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb4zT2YNVe0
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 10 2009, 10:25 PM~15044163
> *dammmmmm that's one sick  movie big brotha !!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2009, 10:29 PM~15044209
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 10 2009, 09:44 PM~15044463
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2009, 10:46 PM~15044482
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT TO ALL OF YOU !!!!! :wave:          ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Sep 10 2009, 05:03 PM~15041344-->
> 
> 
> 
> WUHAHAH seriously I had a few  :roflmao:
> 
> The fuckin girl of the bourbon who wanted to see me.... fuck off  :uh:
> 
> I'll post progress soon ... of my bike too...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Sep 10 2009, 09:08 PM~15043938
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb4zT2YNVe0
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2009, 08:23 PM~15043455
> *Manny? :biggrin:
> *



Manny or not! :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2009, 09:08 PM~15043938
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb4zT2YNVe0
> *



  I have to make at least one ride with you guys!!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2009, 07:23 PM~15043455
> *Manny? :biggrin:
> *



he's not on here bro...  :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 11 2009, 12:35 PM~15049947
> *   I have to make at least one ride with you guys!!
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YUP THAT'S A FACT BRO THAT WOULD BE REAL COOL !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 11 2009, 05:12 PM~15053580
> *   :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  YUP THAT'S A FACT BRO THAT WOULD BE  REAL COOL  !!!!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 11 2009, 04:38 PM~15053232
> *
> he's not on here bro...  :uh:
> *


damn maybe Bawbles then...  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

well that ride was not the most cool one ever ,i was chiling whene a drunk guy took my new smoke pack & start fooling around whit it i ask him 6 or 7 time to give me back my pack & he start pushing me so i push him away from me thene he said that i insult him thene start treathing saying that i hade to go like the ***** i was & he keep my bike or to let him kick my butt to the ground & he keep the bike to i give him is chance but he was still bad mouthing me whit full of shit + that he kick my bike & i hade to walk away cose the guy was lot biger thene me that fucker never dide shit whene iwalk away just blabla but that really fuck up a ride that hade started good ...  :angry: :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

BUT LIFE STILL GO ON & THERE MORE BIKE & THING TO DO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 11 2009, 09:57 PM~15055743
> *:yes: :yes:   :biggrin:
> *



BUT THERE WILL BE OTHER GREAT ONE 4 SURE !!!!!!!!!!!!  :yes:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2009, 07:23 PM~15043455
> *Manny? :biggrin:
> *


ca va etre fucker comme bike :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 11 2009, 09:20 PM~15055974
> *well that ride was not the most cool one ever ,i was chiling whene a drunk guy took my new smoke pack & start fooling around whit it i ask him 6 or 7 time to give me back my pack & he start pushing me so i push him away from me thene he said that i insult him thene start treathing  saying that i hade to go like the *****  i was & he keep my bike or to  let him kick my butt to the ground &  he keep the bike to i give him is chance but he was still bad mouthing me whit full of  shit + that he kick my bike & i  hade to walk away cose the guy was lot biger thene me that fucker  never dide shit  whene iwalk away just blabla but that really fuck up a ride that hade started good ...    :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 12 2009, 10:02 AM~15058858
> *:angry:
> *


& now let's keep on riding & building & pushing luxurious for ever brother !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 12 2009, 10:34 AM~15058939
> *good morning :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING TO YOU LOLOW !!!!</span>  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY WHAT'S NEWS ????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys so if theres a ride me & jeffy will be at the limo stand for around 9pm unless its earlier just give us a shout


----------



## PurpleLicious

progress on Nelson's frame... still alot of work to do on this 1/4'' piece

jas wil probably say ''overkill'' hahah


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 12 2009, 04:41 PM~15060956
> *progress on Nelson's frame... still alot of work to do on this 1/4'' piece
> 
> jas wil probably say ''overkill'' hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heheheheh not in that case cause its a big structural piece being replaced


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 12 2009, 02:44 PM~15060977
> *heheheheh not in that case cause its a big structural piece being replaced
> *



wuhahah wait for jas opinion ... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LuxuriouSMontreaL, *Ant-Wan*

twoine check ta boite de pms


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 13 2009, 11:38 AM~15065641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE PIX DAVE !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 13 2009, 10:01 AM~15065746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wuhahah we look the same


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 13 2009, 04:57 PM~15067948
> *wuhahah we look the same
> *



yeah two soft bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup mutha fuka's im cadding a design for a name plaque for my bike:


----------



## syked1

complete set of parts CADS for sale:


----------



## abel

good work jayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin: 

but you leave us for bird wire bike club? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

pedals for jo $$:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 13 2009, 08:29 PM~15068838
> *good work jayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> 
> but you leave us for bird wire bike club? :0  :biggrin:
> *


yup you didnt know? my bike is a club by itself lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2009, 07:26 PM~15068819
> *wasup mutha fuka's im cadding a design for a name plaque for my bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2009, 07:30 PM~15068849
> *yup you didnt know? my bike is a club by itself lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

kinda like club med a piece of paradise lol


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 13 2009, 06:21 PM~15068784
> *yeah two soft bitches! :biggrin:
> *



he is softer then me... he leave first yesterday wuhahah


----------



## PurpleLicious

more progress on nelson's frame


















still have to clean those welds


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 13 2009, 10:00 PM~15070275
> *more progress on nelson's frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have to clean those welds
> *


nice work Magic


----------



## syked1

cool


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 13 2009, 09:09 PM~15070404
> *nice work Magic
> *



thx Dave thx Jay


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 13 2009, 10:00 PM~15070275
> *more progress on nelson's frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have to clean those welds
> *


  That's sweet! I imagine a big mural on this tank


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2009, 07:26 PM~15068819
> *wasup mutha fuka's im cadding a design for a name plaque for my bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Niccce idea Jay  I just wondering where it goes on the bike :dunno: or maybe on the display?? :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning every-1


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 14 2009, 10:28 AM~15074493
> *morning
> *


HI GUYS WASUP !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 14 2009, 05:55 AM~15073911
> * That's sweet! I imagine a big mural on this tank
> *



He'll go with paterns and graphics I think


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 14 2009, 07:56 AM~15073913
> *:0 Niccce idea Jay  I just wondering where it goes on the bike :dunno: or maybe on the display?? :biggrin:
> *


ya its a piece for the display but it will be interchangeable with my other one in the plaque holder once i adjust the legs


----------



## PurpleLicious

more progress


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## syked1

lookin good stevey


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 14 2009, 06:07 PM~15079119
> *more progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*nothing but more badass bikes coming out of LuxuriouS Montreal!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 14 2009, 02:49 PM~15077258
> *He'll go with paterns and graphics I think
> *


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

didnt had alot of time tonight...

just worked a little bit on Nelson's frame

still have to clean the welds but here is some progress


----------



## syked1

right on, its taking shape


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 15 2009, 08:02 PM~15092138
> *right on, its taking shape
> *



yup supose to be ready for paint by the end of the month


----------



## syked1

nice nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 15 2009, 09:00 PM~15092105
> *didnt had alot of time tonight...
> 
> just worked a little bit on Nelson's frame
> 
> still have to clean the welds but here is some progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 14 2009, 11:32 PM~15082529
> *
> *


HOW IS THAT NELSON'S DUDE ??????


----------



## D-ice69

I NEVER SAW HIM IS NEVER AT ANY MEETHING HOW'S THAT GUY ??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 15 2009, 10:00 PM~15092105
> *didnt had alot of time tonight...
> 
> just worked a little bit on Nelson's frame
> 
> still have to clean the welds but here is some progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP THAT IS REAL GOOD WORK STEVEN !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 15 2009, 03:43 PM~15088621
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


wasup lolow !!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning guys!! 


'Sup D_Icey J!?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 15 2009, 11:15 PM~15093985
> *HOW  IS THAT NELSON'S  DUDE  ??????
> *


very nice guy...He can't make it to the meetings cause he works in a bar-restaurant from thrursday to sunday all year around so he comes to see me on monday when we have a meeting on a saturday but you will meet him soon...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 08:23 AM~15096243
> *very nice guy...He can't make it to the meetings cause he works in a bar-restaurant from thrursday to sunday all year around so he comes to see me on monday when we have a meeting on a saturday but you will meet him soon...
> *


   Nice!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 16 2009, 07:46 AM~15095987
> *:wave: Good morning guys!!
> 'Sup D_Icey J!?
> *


HI TWAN !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 09:23 AM~15096243
> *very nice guy...He can't make it to the meetings cause he works in a bar-restaurant from thrursday to sunday all year around so he comes to see me on monday when we have a meeting on a saturday but you will meet him soon...
> *


WELL I'LL SEE IN TIME !!!  :| :|


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

who come at the show saturday? :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2009, 12:06 PM~15097855
> *who come at the show saturday? :0
> *



:yes: :biggrin: I'm leaving saturday night for a little trip in France!! Gonna be a great last day before leaving


----------



## syked1

hey guys...

where is the show? & how much to go?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2009, 02:57 PM~15099395
> *hey guys...
> 
> where is the show? & how much to go?
> *



:dunno: Maggy told me it was at Napierville, but I don't know how much it cost... 60$ or not... :uh:


----------



## nelsonsith

Was up! this is Nelson. If I am not at any meeting it's because i work on Saturday nights, so I go and see Dave the Prez on Monday's when I am of. We will for sure meet soon. 

On another topic: nice work Steven, thanks; youre the BOMB!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 16 2009, 06:00 PM~15100423
> *Was up! this is Nelson. If I am not at any meeting it's because i work on Saturday nights, so I go and see Dave the Prez on Monday's when I am of. We will for sure meet soon.
> 
> On another topic: nice work Steven, thanks; youre the BOMB!
> *


Cool stuff, welcome to the club Nelson, Im jason it will be a pleasure to meet you if we didnt see each other at the bbq

I can make cads for laser cutting, do welding, make custom twisted parts, just holler


on another note i finally finished cadding my bikes name plaque


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Sep 16 2009, 02:57 PM~15099395-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys...
> 
> where is the show? & how much to go?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 04:46 PM~15100325
> *:dunno: Maggy told me it was at Napierville, but I don't know how much it cost... 60$ or not... :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think its 30$ for 2 people but thats for cars mabe its cheaper for bike
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nelsonsith_@Sep 16 2009, 05:00 PM~15100423
> *Was up! this is Nelson. If I am not at any meeting it's because i work on Saturday nights, so I go and see Dave the Prez on Monday's when I am of. We will for sure meet soon.
> 
> On another topic: nice work Steven, thanks; youre the BOMB!
> *



i nelson im abel im not sure if i have meet you ? :biggrin: so welcome on the club!


----------



## syked1

I would like to welcome Mike aka (lowrider-420) to the Bike Club family in British Columbia, he is presently finishing his probation - Hes a cool cat from my old hood in Langley, BC - wasup mike glad to hear you decided to be LIVIN LIFE LUXURIOUS


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 16 2009, 05:00 PM~15100423
> *Was up! this is Nelson. If I am not at any meeting it's because i work on Saturday nights, so I go and see Dave the Prez on Monday's when I am of. We will for sure meet soon.
> 
> On another topic: nice work Steven, thanks; youre the BOMB!
> *


 :wave: Hey-LOw NelsN! Glad to have a new person with us to share lowriderbike passion  by the way... do you have a bike :dunno:








































:biggrin: jk




















:thumbsup: good luck on your achievement, but with Steven, you're on the way To The Top


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2009, 07:52 PM~15101974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: That's so sweet bro!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2009, 08:00 PM~15102043
> *i think its 30$ for 2 people but thats for cars mabe its cheaper for bike
> i nelson im abel im not sure if i have meet you ? :biggrin:  so welcome on the club!
> *




:0 Damn! I have 4 wheels on this bike, do you think it counts for a car :uh:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 17 2009, 01:28 AM~15104883
> *:thumbsup: That's so sweet bro!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2009, 11:39 PM~15104379
> *I would like to welcome Mike aka (lowrider-420) to the Bike Club family in British Columbia, he is presently finishing his probation - Hes a cool cat from my old hood in Langley, BC - wasup mike glad to hear you decided to be LIVIN LIFE LUXURIOUS
> *


he joined the bc chapter? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 16 2009, 05:00 PM~15100423
> *Was up! this is Nelson. If I am not at any meeting it's because i work on Saturday nights, so I go and see Dave the Prez on Monday's when I am of. We will for sure meet soon.
> 
> On another topic: nice work Steven, thanks; youre the BOMB!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2009, 07:52 PM~15101974
> *Cool stuff, welcome to the club Nelson, Im jason it will be a pleasure to meet you if we didnt see each other at the bbq
> 
> I can make cads for laser cutting, do welding, make custom twisted parts, just holler
> on another note i finally finished cadding my bikes name plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great Jason!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Sep 16 2009, 11:39 PM~15104379-->
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to welcome Mike aka (lowrider-420) to the Bike Club family in British Columbia, he is presently finishing his probation - Hes a cool cat from my old hood in Langley, BC - wasup mike glad to hear you decided to be LIVIN LIFE LUXURIOUS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Sep 17 2009, 12:29 AM~15104903
> *:0 Damn! I have 4 wheels on this bike, do you think it counts for a car :uh:
> 
> *


yeah i think it will cost 1000$ for you :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 17 2009, 10:01 AM~15106498
> *he joined the bc chapter? :0
> *


Yeah Mike is a 19/20's dude i have met over time from my ol' hood in Langley, BC, he decided to join the LUX FAM with G and shit - the Surrey boys - big ups guys hope to see yall in april for a quick visit - Im only down for a weekend for a wedding but ill try my best


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 17 2009, 10:03 AM~15106516
> *looks great Jason!!!
> *


thx dave - and if any the car dudes want something cadded, welded, twisted, etc whatever tell them i will gladly help any of them


----------



## syked1

wasup brother Twan


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 16 2009, 11:25 PM~15104865
> *:wave: Hey-LOw NelsN! Glad to have a new person with us to share lowriderbike passion  by the way... do you have a bike :dunno:
> :biggrin: jk
> :thumbsup: good luck on your achievement, but with Steven, you're on the way To The Top
> *


thx alot bro :biggrin: 

that bike will be nice... Nelson have alot of ideas... we'll work alot of stuff togeter. He's a cool guy!

Nice to see you on here Nelson.


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: wasup purps, wasup jimbo, wasup Cruisin in style


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2009, 01:42 PM~15108120
> *:wave: wasup purps, wasup jimbo, wasup Cruisin in style
> *


 Not much keeping an eye on you guy's.... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hehehehe bah not much going on around here lol you know us


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2009, 11:42 AM~15108120
> *:wave: wasup purps, wasup jimbo, wasup Cruisin in style
> *




working alot these days

alot of work in my house,,, lots of work on bikes ( I build 3 bikes right now ) and my everyday job :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2009, 11:51 AM~15107697
> *thx dave - and if any the car dudes want something cadded, welded, twisted, etc whatever tell them i will gladly help any of them
> *


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Everybody.... :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 18 2009, 08:15 AM~15116632
> *Good morning Everybody.... :wave:
> *


sup Jimbo


----------



## syked1

mornin guys


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup fools 
i just finished a cad for a pendant for some of my good friends in BC

PBStar:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 18 2009, 09:50 AM~15117708
> *wasup fools
> i just finished a cad for a pendant for some of my good friends in BC
> 
> PBStar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you should put two holes at each side ... if not it will flip all the time,,, cuz of the size,,, like my big lux pendant :uh:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hi fellas!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 18 2009, 11:30 AM~15118104
> *you should put two holes at each side ... if not it will flip all the time,,, cuz of the size,,, like my big lux pendant  :uh:
> *



it flip because youre soft!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 18 2009, 12:30 PM~15118104
> *you should put two holes at each side ... if not it will flip all the time,,, cuz of the size,,, like my big lux pendant  :uh:
> *


what do you mean flip? like it goes backwards? mine only has 1 hole and its like 5.5" long solid stainless steel and it never flips - its all good i will make 2 versions anyways 1 for guys 1 for chika's


----------



## D-ice69

HI FAMILY :wave: :wave: WASUP GUYS !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup jeffy wasup twan :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2009, 11:54 AM~15107721
> *wasup brother Twan
> *


  Sup JzN! :wave: Not that much, just finishing to preparing luggages for my trip in France  And shine my bike a little bit for tomorow :biggrin: I recieve your PM, it's alright... give it to who?? :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 18 2009, 02:37 PM~15119575
> *what do you mean flip? like it goes backwards? mine only has 1 hole and its like 5.5" long solid stainless steel and it never flips - its all good i will make 2 versions anyways 1 for guys 1 for chika's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 becoming real good in cads bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 17 2009, 09:57 AM~15106817
> *x2
> 
> yeah i think it will cost 1000$ for you :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: No prob if it come with a new custom part  Thank you HAB-Hell


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 17 2009, 12:28 PM~15108010
> *thx alot bro  :biggrin:
> 
> that bike will be nice... Nelson have alot of ideas... we'll work alot of stuff togeter. He's a cool guy!
> 
> Nice to see you on here Nelson.
> *


 :thumbsup: It's good to know   Are you coming down tomorow??


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 18 2009, 10:49 AM~15117696
> *wasup :wave:
> *



:wave: Sup *G*ranpapa


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 18 2009, 05:30 PM~15120491
> * Sup JzN! :wave: Not that much, just finishing to preparing luggages for my trip in France  And shine my bike a little bit for tomorow :biggrin: I recieve your PM, it's alright... give it to who?? :h5:
> *


Can you please give it to dave, its for my dues


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 18 2009, 05:28 PM~15120472
> *wasup jeffy wasup twan :wave:
> *


HI BIG BRO !!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## nelsonsith

Thanks for the welcome guys! Unfortunately the show of tomorrow is short notice, but I assure you that starting next years show round it will all be included in my schedule. 

My bike will for sure be ready to with the encouragement of all you guys. By the way, Jason we did meet at the BBQ. I had my uncustomed chromed ride out bike.

Peace out to all the LuxuriouS Family.

Nelson.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 18 2009, 11:49 AM~15117696
> *wasup :wave:
> *


HI LOLOW !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 18 2009, 05:51 PM~15121312
> *Thanks for the welcome guys! Unfortunately the show of tomorrow is short notice, but I assure you that starting next years show round it will all be included in my schedule.
> 
> My bike will for sure be ready to with the encouragement of all you guys. By the way, Jason we did meet at the BBQ. I had my uncustomed chromed ride out bike.
> 
> Peace out to all the LuxuriouS Family.
> 
> Nelson.
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 18 2009, 09:19 PM~15122482
> *
> *


wasup bro !!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HI TWAN !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 19 2009, 01:09 AM~15124256
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


hey hey wasup lolow !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT FAMILY !!!!!!! :wave:            ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZ Z Z ZZ Z Z Z ZZ ZZ Z ZZ ZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

:420:


----------



## D-ice69

ALL YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT DAY AT THE SHOW & I WISH YOU ALL THE BEST OF LUCK !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: SEE YOU GUYS IN TWO WEEKS!!!! 

PEACE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 19 2009, 07:31 PM~15128244
> *:wave: HAVE A NICE TRIP BRO !!!!</span> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys!

have you guys went to that show yesterday?


----------



## syked1

not me & jeff, we re-built the d-ice, then went for a ride


----------



## D-ice69

HI BIG BRO !!!!!! HI STEVEN !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

damn ok... did some went?


----------



## syked1

twan was supposed to go, i dunno really


----------



## pimp_seb

brroche a foin repont pu a son cell yer tu mort ou koi


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Sep 20 2009, 05:20 PM~15133811
> *brroche a foin repont pu a son cell yer tu mort ou koi
> *


il cest fait kidnapper par ca blonde je croix - moi avec jai pas vue depuis le ride ya quoi 1 ou 2 semaines


----------



## nelsonsith

Wus up Homies!


----------



## syked1

whats up buddy?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 20 2009, 05:28 PM~15133849
> *il cest fait kidnapper par ca blonde je croix - moi avec jai pas vue depuis le ride ya quoi 1 ou 2 semaines
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: WELL IT LOOK LIKE MON PÈRE MA DIT STILL STICK TO USE LIKE THE AKA GLUE BOY HE IS !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP BIG BRO !!!! HEY WASUP STEVEN !!!!! HI 2 ALL THE FAMILY !!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## nelsonsith

I`m at work. No choice if I want to astonish with my BIKE. I`m gonna post up some pics of the original drawings of my project bike so you guy`s can take look at them.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 20 2009, 08:00 PM~15134700
> *I`m at work. No choice if I want to astonish with my BIKE. I`m gonna post up some pics of the original drawings of my project bike so you guy`s can take look at them.
> *


 I CAN WAIT 2 SEE IT HOMIE !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

I`ll try to make it fast.


----------



## nelsonsith

ZZZzzzzzz Low Riders.


----------



## abel




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 20 2009, 10:16 PM~15137313
> *ZZZzzzzzz Low Riders.
> *



Hey Nelson, the metal work on your frame is almost done.

I have have to go at my job pick up a crank set and a chain to make some test before welding the last part


----------



## D-ice69

hi wasup guys !!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 20 2009, 10:33 PM~15136038
> *I`ll try to make it fast.
> *


TAKE ALL THE TIME YOU NEED HOMIE THAT'S THE WAY YOU GET THE BEST RESULT !!!! NOW I REMEMBER YOU FROM THE BBQ YOUR BIKE WAS LIKE UNDER A TREE ME & JASON TALK TO YOU FOR A MOMENT !!!!   :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 20 2009, 05:59 PM~15133997
> *Wus up Homies!
> *


HI BRO & WELLCOME A BOARD FROM THE 1 & ONLY D-ICEY-J !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 21 2009, 10:26 AM~15139630
> *
> *


WASUP BRO !!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

all the welds on the frame are done... still have to clean some before starting the bondo


















































You'll have your frame soon Nelson


----------



## nelsonsith

To Steven: Thanks a lot Homes! And to D-Icey-J: Thanks for remembering!


----------



## syked1

wasup guys looking good


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 21 2009, 10:12 PM~15148021
> *To Steven: Thanks a lot Homes! And to D-Icey-J: Thanks for remembering!
> *



this frame gonna be hella clean bro. then I'll start the fenders,, still have to find a pair


----------



## PurpleLicious

And here a lil projects that I started with Manny.

You guys will understand all at the end but here some pics


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !
IVE BEEN OUT SICK FOR A WHILE 
AN STILL TRYING MY BEST TO RECOVER !


----------



## lolow

:uh: hope you get well soon


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 22 2009, 12:22 AM~15149115
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> IVE BEEN OUT SICK FOR A WHILE
> AN STILL TRYING MY BEST TO RECOVER !
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## nelsonsith

That's my drawing of the frame Steven is working on. ( ignore the front wheel; that was another project. )

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf3100t.jpg/

This next picture is my drawing for the fork.

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf3093g.jpg/

The one that follows are the fenders ( " on the wheel " ).

http://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscf3094a.jpg/

And last but not least is the sissy bar. Enjoy, and give me your opinion.

http://img36.imageshack.us/i/dscf3096p.jpg/

Lux 4 Life BABY!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 22 2009, 07:44 PM~15157303
> *That's my drawing of the frame Steven is working on. ( ignore the front wheel; that was another project. )
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf3100t.jpg/
> 
> This next picture is my drawing for the fork.
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf3093g.jpg/
> 
> The one that follows are the fenders ( " on the wheel " ).
> 
> http://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscf3094a.jpg/
> 
> And last but not least is the sissy bar. Enjoy, and give me your opinion.
> 
> http://img36.imageshack.us/i/dscf3096p.jpg/
> 
> Lux 4 Life BABY!
> *



those parts gonna be awsome bro! 

try to post directly the imagecode instead of the link


----------



## syked1

i got yr back bro give me a couple days ill have those forks, sissybar, and fender panels cad'd. also i can get um cut pretty cheap once i get the cads done ill get you a quote.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 22 2009, 08:44 PM~15157303
> *That's my drawing of the frame Steven is working on. ( ignore the front wheel; that was another project. )
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf3100t.jpg/
> 
> This next picture is my drawing for the fork.
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf3093g.jpg/
> 
> The one that follows are the fenders ( " on the wheel " ).
> 
> http://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscf3094a.jpg/
> 
> And last but not least is the sissy bar. Enjoy, and give me your opinion.
> 
> http://img36.imageshack.us/i/dscf3096p.jpg/
> 
> Lux 4 Life BABY!
> *


this bike is gonna be sick nelson!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 22 2009, 10:44 PM~15157980
> *this bike is gonna be sick nelson!
> *


 it's going 2 be a funny bike 4 sure !!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2009, 08:39 PM~15157926
> *i got yr back bro give me a couple days ill have those forks, sissybar, and fender panels cad'd. also i can get um cut pretty cheap once i get the cads done ill get you a quote.
> *



wait I think he want to work some double layer...

still have to talk about this with him


----------



## syked1

still have to do the base layer anyways besides i can still do it all just find out what hes wants or have him send me a pm.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2009, 11:12 PM~15158368
> *still have to do the base layer anyways besides i can still do it all just find out what hes wants or have him send me a pm.
> *


HEY BRO I NEED SOME REAL IMPORTENT CADS TO !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

Thank's for the complements Jay! But for the fenders, Steven's got' em; unless he needs CAD. For the rest I will be needing CAD but i'll get into that after the paint job is all done on my frame and both my fenders.

Thank's again for all the support guys!


----------



## nelsonsith

Thank's Abel!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 22 2009, 11:50 PM~15158981
> *Thank's for the complements Jay! But for the fenders, Steven's got' em; unless he needs CAD. For the rest I will be needing CAD but i'll get into that after the paint job is all done on my frame and both my fenders.
> 
> Thank's again for all the support guys!
> *


hey bro, in my opinion the fenders would be alot cleaner cut by laser but its your choice homie no pressure. I will do them & they will be ready for whenever you want them bro, and like i said i have a good connect for cut besides jas so i can get you a quote after all the designs are laid out, so you have an idea of what it will be


----------



## nelsonsith

Cool Jay! I'll check that out. I'm gonna see Steven on Friday maybe. I'll call him up and see what's up, since he practicly got started on those already; I think. I'll keep you posted thow, don't worry.


----------



## syked1

no sweat my man


----------



## nelsonsith

THANKS DUDE!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2009, 09:12 PM~15158368
> *still have to do the base layer anyways besides i can still do it all just find out what hes wants or have him send me a pm.
> *



dont rush bro, he still have to think about all those parts... not really sure of what he will go with. Nelson have alot of ideas!  

You have to put all those ideas togeter my friend Nelson


----------



## syked1

its all good guys no worries, i sent him an example of what the forks would look like and where the holes would end up so he could see a few small changes would need to be made to fit the holes in the right places


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 23 2009, 05:36 PM~15166917
> *its all good guys no worries, i sent him an example of what the forks would look like and where the holes would end up so he could see a few small changes would need to be made to fit the holes in the right places
> *



cool Jay

Hey Nelson I still work on your frame right now.

I smooth this shit out to be ready for the bondo on friday after we see each other


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 22 2009, 08:44 PM~15157303
> *That's my drawing of the frame Steven is working on. ( ignore the front wheel; that was another project. )
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf3100t.jpg/
> 
> This next picture is my drawing for the fork.
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dscf3093g.jpg/
> 
> The one that follows are the fenders ( " on the wheel " ).
> 
> http://img16.imageshack.us/i/dscf3094a.jpg/
> 
> And last but not least is the sissy bar. Enjoy, and give me your opinion.
> 
> http://img36.imageshack.us/i/dscf3096p.jpg/
> 
> Lux 4 Life BABY!
> *



great bike to be Nelson!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 23 2009, 07:10 PM~15167251
> *cool Jay
> 
> Hey Nelson I still work on your frame right now.
> 
> I smooth this shit out to be ready for the bondo on friday after we see each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking great Steven!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

and heres some progress on the project me and manny work on


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 23 2009, 07:57 PM~15167729
> *and heres some progress on the project me and manny work on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

cool shit cool shit :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## nelsonsith

Your work is insanly amazing Steven!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 24 2009, 10:43 AM~15173590
> *Your work is insanly amazing Steven!
> *



thx alot bro and your frame is ready for bondo


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15173232
> *HI LOLOW WASUP !!!!!! </span> :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## D-ice69

HEY WASUP FAMILY !!!!!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

see you in a bit bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2009, 06:35 PM~15176907
> *see you in a bit bro
> *


OK COOL !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

YO WASUP STEVEN IT'S REAL GOOD WORK YOU ARE DOING BRO !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: leaving now


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2009, 07:27 PM~15177403
> *:biggrin: leaving now
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 23 2009, 07:10 PM~15167251
> *cool Jay
> 
> Hey Nelson I still work on your frame right now.
> 
> I smooth this shit out to be ready for the bondo on friday after we see each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


replica?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 24 2009, 11:43 AM~15173590
> *Your work is insanly amazing Steven!
> *



dont push too much '' sa tete fittera pus dans les cadre de porte'' :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2009, 06:40 PM~15177997
> *replica?
> *



what do you mean?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 24 2009, 04:46 PM~15177013
> *YO WASUP  STEVEN  IT'S REAL GOOD WORK YOU ARE DOING BRO !!!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



thx alot bro!

cant wait to see your frame too


----------



## nelsonsith

Pour Abel: J'pense pas qui est a ce point la orgueilleux! 

(Steven, it's a joke Homie!)


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 24 2009, 09:55 PM~15178687
> *thx alot bro!
> 
> cant wait to see your frame too
> *


SOON BRO BY THE WAY THE BEARING WORK PERFECT IN THE CUPS IT LOOK DAMMM GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HADE MORE DETAILS TO THE BIKE THAT'S WHIT OUT THE FEW SURPRICE I GOT 4 YOU ALL !!!!! ALL THE WAY TTT BROTHA'S LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 25 2009, 07:05 PM~15186935
> *wasup guys
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 25 2009, 11:55 AM~15183489
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


hi lolow wasup bro !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 24 2009, 11:45 PM~15181173
> *SOON BRO BY THE WAY THE BEARING WORK PERFECT IN THE CUPS IT LOOK DAMMM GREAT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HADE  MORE DETAILS  TO THE BIKE  THAT'S WHIT OUT THE FEW SURPRICE I GOT  4 YOU ALL  !!!!!  ALL THE WAY TTT BROTHA'S  LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *



happy to heard that bro!

cant wait to see that amazing bike again!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 26 2009, 02:17 PM~15192918
> *happy to heard that bro!
> 
> cant wait to see that amazing bike again!
> *


:biggrin: probleme whit my cumputer but as soon as i can i'll give you a little look at it bro !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: </span>


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 26 2009, 12:25 PM~15192971
> *:biggrin: probleme whit my cumputer but as soon as i can i'll give  you a  little look at it  bro !!!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes: </span>
> *



now you talking!


----------



## pimp_seb

Allo tous le monde


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Sep 26 2009, 09:52 PM~15195052
> *Allo tous le monde
> *


glue boy !!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nelsonsith

Just finished working! It's 1:48 AM. Now layin' low and having a beer.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Sep 26 2009, 11:48 PM~15196811
> *Just finished working! It's 1:48 AM. Now layin' low and having a beer.
> *



WORDS!


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 27 2009, 04:20 PM~15200101
> *wasup guys
> *



working all weekend at my place man...

and you?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 27 2009, 06:23 PM~15200116
> *working all weekend at my place man...
> 
> and you?
> *


right now doing laundry & working on a cad for jeff

last night me and him did another ride - i did another 25 km and him about 20

we are just over 600KM for this summer


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 27 2009, 04:25 PM~15200130
> *right now doing laundry & working on a cad for jeff
> 
> last night me and him did another ride - i did another 25 km and him about 20
> 
> we are just over 600KM for this summer
> *


nice I did 400 but on my road bike


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 27 2009, 07:22 PM~15200450
> *nice I did 400 but on my road bike
> *


if we had road bikes we would probably end up doing 1000 or so km, at least double our 20-25 per night out


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 27 2009, 05:48 PM~15200607
> *if we had road bikes we would probably end up doing 1000 or so km, at least double our 20-25 per night out
> *


yeah my everage with my road bike is around 25-27 km per hours... so I did not ride that much hehe :uh:


----------



## nelsonsith

What's up to all of you Homies! Yo Steven I'm going to Daves shop tomorrow just to chill out. ¿Wanna drop by? Holla at me with a PM.

Peace out Dogg.


----------



## syked1

page 2 wtf


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 28 2009, 04:09 PM~15209905
> *page 2 wtf
> *



what are talking about man :uh:


----------



## syked1

Pix from me & jeff's ride on saturday


Hotel de ville - City Hall

















Marche Bonsecour - Bonsecour Market

















udtse-udtse-udtse-boom-boom-boom-udtse-udtse-udtse-boom-boom-boom


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 28 2009, 08:37 PM~15211536
> *what are talking about man  :uh:
> *


yeah we were on page 2 lol so i said wtf


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 28 2009, 06:39 PM~15211562
> *Pix from me & jeff's ride on saturday
> Hotel de ville - City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marche Bonsecour - Bonsecour Market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> udtse-udtse-udtse-boom-boom-boom-udtse-udtse-udtse-boom-boom-boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you ok Jay? :uh:


----------



## syked1

hehehhehe jeff know what im talkin about - its a club thats the island at the jacques cartier quai where are the pedalo's


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 28 2009, 08:43 PM~15211614
> *hehehhehe jeff know what im talkin about - its a club thats the island at the jacques cartier quai where are the pedalo's
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 29 2009, 12:13 AM~15214062
> *wasup :wave:
> *


wasup lolow !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 28 2009, 08:43 PM~15211614
> *hehehhehe jeff know what im talkin about - its a club thats the island at the jacques cartier quai where are the pedalo's
> *


 + the saturday night drink that make it even more groovy to take pics hehehehehe !!!!!!! :biggrin: : :biggrin:       :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: LOL HEHEHEHEHE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WELL THE A-TEAM IS COMING SO I SAY GOOD NIGHT TO ALL MY BRO !!!!!!! lol i would be a real fool to mist that lolol !!!!!!!!! lolol hehehehehehehe     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

saturday nights video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWW4HuDBKJk


----------



## lolow

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

sup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2009, 07:03 AM~15216043
> *saturday nights video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWW4HuDBKJk
> *


HEY HEY !! THAT'S A REAL GROOVY VIDEO HOMIE !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 29 2009, 05:04 PM~15219962
> *  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 28 2009, 08:41 PM~15211593
> *are you ok Jay?  :uh:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: yup i think is fine lol !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

& what are the news whit you steven  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'color:blue\'>ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 30 2009, 12:39 PM~15227940
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


HI THERE LOLOW !!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup homies


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2009, 06:06 PM~15231091
> *sup homies
> *


wasup bro !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 30 2009, 12:39 PM~15227940
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


wasup lolow !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

good morning family !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## syked1

was up guys?


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:ugh: :dunno: :ugh:  WHERE IS EVRY ONE ???????


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 2 2009, 02:46 AM~15246603
> * :ugh:  :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Douk

salut les frangin!  
voila, Rimo n'etan pas trop disponible en se moment et notre prospect Medhao ayant besoin de piece pour finir son lowbike,je conte sur vous pour luis venir en aide.  
moi ji connait rien :biggrin: 

merci d'avance


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Oct 2 2009, 04:45 PM~15250442
> *salut les frangin!
> voila, Rimo n'etan pas trop disponible en se moment et notre prospect Medhao ayant besoin de piece pour finir son lowbike,je conte sur vous pour luis venir en aide.
> moi ji connait rien :biggrin:
> 
> merci d'avance
> *


salut salut, biensur on va les aider mon homme


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 2 2009, 03:08 PM~15251233
> *salut salut, biensur on va les aider mon homme
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Oct 2 2009, 04:45 PM~15250442
> *salut les frangin!
> voila, Rimo n'etan pas trop disponible en se moment et notre prospect Medhao ayant besoin de piece pour finir son lowbike,je conte sur vous pour luis venir en aide.
> moi ji connait rien :biggrin:
> 
> merci d'avance
> *



:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: tu peux ètre sure de ça sa va ètre notre plaisir  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: tu peux lui dire salut me ma part le jeffy jeff  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 2 2009, 03:16 PM~15251309
> *
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes: tu peux ètre sure de ça sa va ètre notre plaisir    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes: tu peux lui  dire  salut  me ma part le  jeffy jeff    :wave:  :wave:
> *


il vas vous le dire luis meme,mais il arrive pas a posté  
mais sa vas venir :biggrin: 

merci les frangin


----------



## Douk

bon a parement sa ne marche pas. :angry: 
mais il c'est inscrit il y a quelque minutes,il faut peut etre atendre demain.

il s'apel Mehdao


----------



## nelsonsith

WuS uP hOMiES?


----------



## syked1

wasup nelson, how are you bro?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 2 2009, 11:57 PM~15254222
> *wasup nelson, how are you bro?
> *


HI YOU GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 3 2009, 12:39 PM~15257077
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

what's up FAM!?


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 4 2009, 12:46 PM~15263408
> *what's up FAM!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wasup bro !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: wasup lux family !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2009, 07:11 PM~15265463
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 4 2009, 11:46 AM~15263408
> *what's up FAM!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic!!!


----------



## nelsonsith

ThRoWiN' uP FoR tHe LUXURIOUS FAMILY EvEn tHOw i'M sTilL oN pRoBaTiOn!

WuS uP FAMILY!?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 5 2009, 12:38 AM~15268433
> *ThRoWiN' uP FoR tHe LUXURIOUS FAMILY EvEn tHOw i'M sTilL oN pRoBaTiOn!
> 
> WuS uP FAMILY!?
> *


 :biggrin:  hi bro !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 4 2009, 12:46 PM~15263408
> *what's up FAM!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEA THAT,S DAMMM TRUE GREAT PIC BRO !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## PurpleLicious

good morning brothers


----------



## MEHDAO

slt les mec voila enfin j'ai réussi a m'inscrire je suis tré conten et honoré de faire partie de la famille !

pour ma pare j'aime beaucoup les lowbike plus que les caisse mais c'est mon choix lol 
bon j'ai besoin de pièce pour mon premier bike a qui peut m'aider ? ( MEHDAO ) :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MEHDAO_@Oct 5 2009, 03:59 PM~15273826
> *slt les mec voila enfin j'ai réussi a m'inscrire je suis tré conten et honoré de faire partie de la famille !
> 
> pour ma pare j'aime beaucoup les lowbike plus que les caisse mais c'est mon choix lol
> bon j'ai besoin de pièce pour mon premier bike a qui peut m'aider ? ( MEHDAO ) :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

dit nous ce qui te manque pis on va te le trouver  bienvenue abord frero


----------



## syked1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, Ant-Wan

salut Twan, comment c'tais ton voyage?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MEHDAO_@Oct 5 2009, 02:59 PM~15273826
> *slt les mec voila enfin j'ai réussi a m'inscrire je suis tré conten et honoré de faire partie de la famille !
> 
> pour ma pare j'aime beaucoup les lowbike plus que les caisse mais c'est mon choix lol
> bon j'ai besoin de pièce pour mon premier bike a qui peut m'aider ? ( MEHDAO ) :biggrin:
> *



Il te faut quoi cousin?


----------



## MEHDAO

MERCI les mec alors :

-axe de direction 26" avec roulement le tout en gold
- potence twist gold
suspension + extension twist gold 
:biggrin: 
j'ai besoin juste de ça pour le moment pour pouvoir fabriquer ma fourche et mon guidon !!!

donner moi les tarif de tous avec le fraie de port compris please merci merci merci !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 5 2009, 12:34 PM~15271162
> *good morning brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: hi brothers !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by MEHDAO_@Oct 5 2009, 04:59 PM~15273826
> *slt les mec voila enfin j'ai réussi a m'inscrire je suis tré conten et honoré de faire partie de la famille !
> 
> pour ma pare j'aime beaucoup les lowbike plus que les caisse mais c'est mon choix lol
> bon j'ai besoin de pièce pour mon premier bike a qui peut m'aider ? ( MEHDAO ) :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:  bienvenue dans la famille frero sa va nous faire plaisire de taider a avoir tous se que ta besoin luxurious 4 ever brother !!! :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :wave: unity is what make a strong family luxurious 4 ever brothers !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

ViVa LuxuriouS ClIcK PoR ViDa hOMiEs. 

I'M gOnNa TeAcH YoU VaToS ThAt SpAnGlIsH HoMebOyS!!!

PeAcE OuT!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 7 2009, 01:18 AM~15289207
> *ViVa LuxuriouS ClIcK PoR ViDa hOMiEs.
> 
> I'M gOnNa TeAcH YoU VaToS ThAt SpAnGlIsH HoMebOyS!!!
> 
> PeAcE OuT!
> *


:0 :0 :0 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: good morning guys have a groovy funky chilling day from D-ICEY-JEFFY-JEFF !!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 5 2009, 05:56 PM~15274386
> *:wave:
> *


HEY HEY !!!! COMMENT VA MON DAVE !!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hi guys !!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 7 2009, 06:17 AM~15290431
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 5 2009, 05:00 PM~15274449
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, Ant-Wan
> 
> salut Twan, comment c'tais ton voyage?
> *



:wave: wASSup guys :biggrin: :biggrin: Ouais j'ai fait un loooong périple! 3000km en 2 semaines! Vu beaucoup de roches... Montagnes, vieux édifices!! Par reposant de visiter, mai au moins j'ai décrocher un peu!  

J'ai pas pu aller visiter LUX france, j'était vraiment trop loin d'où ils habitent  Content d'être de retour!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 7 2009, 05:45 PM~15295951
> *:wave: wASSup guys :biggrin:  :biggrin: Ouais j'ai fait un loooong périple! 3000km en 2 semaines! Vu beaucoup de roches... Montagnes, vieux édifices!! Par reposant de visiter, mai au moins j'ai décrocher un peu!
> 
> J'ai pas pu aller visiter LUX france, j'était vraiment trop loin d'où ils habitent  Content d'être de retour!!!
> *



welcome back home biatch


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 7 2009, 07:45 PM~15295951
> *:wave: wASSup guys :biggrin:  :biggrin: Ouais j'ai fait un loooong périple! 3000km en 2 semaines! Vu beaucoup de roches... Montagnes, vieux édifices!! Par reposant de visiter, mai au moins j'ai décrocher un peu!
> 
> J'ai pas pu aller visiter LUX france, j'était vraiment trop loin d'où ils habitent  Content d'être de retour!!!
> *


 hi twan welcome back !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 7 2009, 04:45 PM~15295951
> *:wave: wASSup guys :biggrin:  :biggrin: Ouais j'ai fait un loooong périple! 3000km en 2 semaines! Vu beaucoup de roches... Montagnes, vieux édifices!! Par reposant de visiter, mai au moins j'ai décrocher un peu!
> 
> J'ai pas pu aller visiter LUX france, j'était vraiment trop loin d'où ils habitent  Content d'être de retour!!!
> *


domage


----------



## syked1

welcome back antoine
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

got some progress

:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502928


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 7 2009, 11:40 PM~15298285
> *got some progress
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502928
> *


the bike is real cool & all but where do the green goblin theme come around :dunno: still great work bro !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 7 2009, 10:23 PM~15298746
> *the bike is real cool & all but where do the green goblin theme come around  :dunno:  still great work bro !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



the nipples are green... :uh: 

wuhaha just kidding you

wait till you see the paint and custom parts bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 8 2009, 12:24 AM~15298757
> *the nipples are green...  :uh:
> 
> wuhaha just kidding you
> 
> wait till you see the paint and custom parts bro
> *


what are you taking me for a fool j/k !!!!! cool but beside that what is hapening to your bike !!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:     just kidding you !!!!   cool work !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 8 2009, 12:24 AM~15298757
> *the nipples are green...  :uh:
> 
> wuhaha just kidding you
> 
> wait till you see the paint and custom parts bro
> *


:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 8 2009, 12:24 AM~15298757
> *the nipples are green...  :uh:
> 
> wuhaha just kidding you
> 
> wait till you see the paint and custom parts bro
> *


i was just asking :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: i never said the bike was not cool it,s a very good job bro !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY IS D WAY TO ALWAY COME OUT STRONGER BROTHERS !!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 8 2009, 11:37 AM~15301548
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEHDAO

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 7 2009, 05:20 AM~15287863
> *:thumbsup:    bienvenue dans la famille frero sa va nous faire plaisire de taider a avoir tous se que ta besoin luxurious 4 ever brother !!! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




slt la famille !!!

je vous est fait une liste ... pour mes pièce !

-axe de direction 26" avec roulement le tout en gold
- potence twist gold
suspension + extension twist gold
biggrin.gif
j'ai besoin juste de ça pour le moment pour pouvoir fabriquer ma fourche et mon guidon !!!

donner moi les tarif de tous avec le fraie de port compris please merci merci merci !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by MEHDAO_@Oct 8 2009, 02:30 PM~15303046
> *slt la famille !!!
> 
> je vous est fait une liste ... pour mes pièce !
> 
> -axe de direction 26" avec roulement le tout en gold
> - potence twist gold
> suspension + extension twist gold
> biggrin.gif
> j'ai besoin juste de ça pour le moment pour pouvoir fabriquer ma fourche et mon guidon !!!
> 
> donner moi les tarif de tous avec le fraie de port compris please merci merci merci !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

hi


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 9 2009, 12:08 AM~15308205
> *hi
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

good morning guys


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

whats up guys?!

I did more progress on the green goblin wheels are done let me know what you guys think about it


----------



## PurpleLicious

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502928


----------



## syked1

looks pretty cool


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## PurpleLicious

to the motha fuckin top !


----------



## syked1

hell yeah...

:wave: d-ice69 sup buddy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 12 2009, 03:06 AM~15329720
> *looks pretty cool
> *


yup it is !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 13 2009, 10:34 PM~15348096
> *hell yeah...
> 
> :wave:  d-ice69 sup buddy
> *


 :wave: hi buddy i find your dromel kit in my garage could you pm me the adress of darin i can find it no more !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ok

whats up Nelson how you doin bro


----------



## nelsonsith

JuSt A qUiK hElLo HoMiEs! dONT wORry My BiKE WiLL SoOn cOmE oUt!

pEAcE OuT tO aLL LuxuriouS LowridinG HomieS.


----------



## syked1

its all good bro remember quality over quantity take yr time plan out yr actions and all will go well


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 13 2009, 10:52 PM~15348355
> *its all good bro remember quality over quantity take yr time plan out yr actions and all will go well
> *


that sound like something i heard before  lol :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 13 2009, 08:49 PM~15348306
> *JuSt A qUiK hElLo HoMiEs! dONT wORry My BiKE WiLL SoOn cOmE oUt!
> 
> pEAcE OuT tO aLL LuxuriouS LowridinG HomieS.
> *



yup I worked on it tonight

bondo almost done :biggrin: 

damn I hate to do bondo,,, but dont worry its gonna be awsome...

I'll put the primer on the frame very soon... and then put the last little spots of bondo


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: wasup guys !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

ya tu quelle kun ka vu broche a foin parce que i me doit 60$ ou si non je garde son bike pi je le peinture pi je le monte pour moi pi je vais ryder avec :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 13 2009, 11:37 PM~15348970
> *ya tu quelle kun ka vu broche a foin parce que i me doit 60$ ou si non je garde son bike pi je le peinture pi je le monte pour moi pi je vais ryder avec :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 glue boy your still alive hahahahaha !!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 14 2009, 02:26 AM~15350896
> *wasup :wave:
> *


hey hey !!! wasup lolow :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: time to go to bed  :thumbsup:        ZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

allo tous le monde


----------



## syked1

wasup glue boy comment ca advance le putty?


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2009, 04:30 PM~15356837
> *wasup glue boy comment ca advance le putty?
> *


non je vais le commencer l'ete prochin parce que je me suis pas en trouver une job pi le cash commence a droper pas mal pi ca va couter chair monter cte bike la


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 14 2009, 04:54 PM~15357101
> *non je vais le commencer l'ete prochin parce que je me suis pas en trouver une job pi le cash commence a droper pas mal pi ca va couter chair monter cte bike la
> *



:uh: :machinegun: :twak:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :ugh: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :nono: :barf: hno: :werd: :banghead: :loco: :nicoderm: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey guys I need 2 rear fenders... dont care of the condition... let me know!


----------



## syked1

heehehehehehehe


----------



## syked1

shitty deal i just have 2x NOS 24" schwinn ones loose


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2009, 07:33 PM~15358953
> *heehehehehehehe
> *



? :uh:


----------



## syked1

you were killing "hey my dad told me" lol thats why i was laughing


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2009, 07:35 PM~15358970
> *shitty deal i just have 2x NOS 24" schwinn ones loose
> *



need some 20"


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2009, 07:36 PM~15358981
> *you were killing "hey my dad told me" lol thats why i was laughing
> *



hes so ridiculous :uh: 

heres some progress on Nelson's frame


----------



## syked1

cool


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 14 2009, 09:07 PM~15359407
> *hes so ridiculous  :uh:
> 
> heres some progress on Nelson's frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pimp_seb

a place de m'avoir acheter de la putter je me suis acheter un poket bike pi je me promene avec ca pi ca roule en criss ca va plus vite que un lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ok au liue dacheter un pot de putty a $15 tu a achete un pocket bike de quoi $200-300$ ? lol est ou la logic dans ca?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2009, 11:17 PM~15360353
> *ok au liue dacheter un pot de putty a $15 tu a achete un pocket bike de quoi $200-300$ ? lol est ou la logc dans ca?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: it's glue boy what dide you expect !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2009, 09:17 PM~15360353
> *ok au liue dacheter un pot de putty a $15 tu a achete un pocket bike de quoi $200-300$ ? lol est ou la logic dans ca?
> *


ca roule plus vite kun lowrider bike la compren tu :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

pi en passen je l'ai payer 100


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 14 2009, 11:30 PM~15360581
> *ca roule plus vite kun lowrider bike la compren tu :biggrin:
> *



yup what i get is that your really still a big j/k :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 14 2009, 11:30 PM~15360581
> *ca roule plus vite kun lowrider bike la compren tu :biggrin:
> *


pas plus que moi pis jeffy en bike je te jure on roule pas comme des fifs


----------



## syked1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: syked1, D-ice69, estilo.chicano

wasup bro? welcome to our thread


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2009, 11:39 PM~15360747
> *pas plus que moi pis jeffy en bike je te jure on roule pas comme des fifs
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: your right on that big bro ttt for the double j lux team !!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2009, 11:40 PM~15360767
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: syked1, D-ice69, estilo.chicano
> 
> wasup bro? welcome to our thread
> *


hi wasup bro sorry i dide not call i was sleeping :biggrin: by the way i just got up somthing like 15 minutes ago !!!! :biggrin:  :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 14 2009, 11:31 PM~15360606
> *pi en passen je l'ai payer 100
> *


SO what ?!!still way to much  :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

un lowrider bike ca roule koi 2 km/h pi un poket bike ca roule koi 50 km/h koi j'ais le temp de fair le tour tu centre ville 2 foit jk :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 15 2009, 12:16 AM~15361330
> *un lowrider bike ca roule koi 2 km/h pi un poket bike ca roule koi 50 km/h koi j'ais le temp de fair le tour tu centre ville 2 foit jk :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :no: :no: c toi la joke !!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

a laisser dont fair


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 15 2009, 12:23 AM~15361442
> *a laisser dont fair
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :no: :no: :no: toi laisse dont faire !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: nous on sait tous ou on va pis se qu'on fait :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: on peux pas en dire auten de toi !!!!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

glue boy) !!!!!</span> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 15 2009, 01:18 AM~15362218
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

YUP TTT 4 D FAMILY UNITY !!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 14 2009, 10:39 PM~15359827
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: hey wasup dave !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 14 2009, 10:07 PM~15359407
> *hes so ridiculous  :uh:
> 
> heres some progress on Nelson's frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah it is cool !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## abel

damn sa joue dure ici :biggrin: moli jtaime js ''moéééééééééé mon pere la''


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 15 2009, 03:37 AM~15363316
> *damn sa joue dure ici :biggrin:  moli jtaime js ''moéééééééééé mon pere la''
> *


moéééééé mon père a dit de dire la vériter comme elle es lolololoolololololololol !!!!! :biggrin:  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 14 2009, 09:23 PM~15358805
> *:uh:  :machinegun:  :twak:    :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :barf:  hno:  :werd:  :banghead:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


 you got that right brother steven !!!  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: good morning brothers !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 14 2009, 10:16 PM~15361330
> *un lowrider bike ca roule koi 2 km/h pi un poket bike ca roule koi 50 km/h koi j'ais le temp de fair le tour tu centre ville 2 foit jk :biggrin:
> *



hey le cave on marche a environ 3km/h

jaimerais ben te voir te promener avec ton pocket bike... tu dois avoir l'air cool en salle hhahaha


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 15 2009, 07:14 AM~15363911
> *:wave:
> *


whatup brother


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 15 2009, 09:17 AM~15363922
> *whatup brother
> *


Not much trying to keep warm.... :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 15 2009, 09:13 AM~15363909
> *hey le cave on marche a environ 3km/h
> 
> jaimerais ben te voir te promener avec ton pocket bike... tu dois avoir l'air cool en salle hhahaha
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: stop it your killing me !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 15 2009, 09:14 AM~15363911
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: wasup brother !!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 15 2009, 07:13 AM~15363909
> *hey le cave on marche a environ 3km/h
> 
> jaimerais ben te voir te promener avec ton pocket bike... tu dois avoir l'air cool en salle hhahaha
> *


oui je suis cool en criss desus mon poket bike :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 14 2009, 07:39 PM~15359827
> *
> *



nice bro


----------



## abel




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 15 2009, 10:09 AM~15364940
> *oui je suis cool en criss desus mon poket bike  :biggrin:
> *



ouin a bien y pensser je suis sur ça te va comme un gant :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15372549
> *ouin a bien y pensser je suis sur ça te va comme un gant  :biggrin:
> *


ouin :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

a extra small love glove maybe lol


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 15 2009, 12:09 PM~15364940
> *oui je suis cool en criss desus mon poket bike  :biggrin:
> *


 ho my god :uh: que tu doit ètre cool en criss ouin dans ton entrée de garage lolololol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 16 2009, 10:17 PM~15382265
> *
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 16 2009, 11:55 PM~15384194
> *  ho my god  :uh:  que tu doit ètre cool en criss ouin dans ton entrée de garage lolololol  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: !!!!!!!!
> *


j"ai pu de garage


----------



## adib_repteis

hi Luxurious ! can i join to Luxurious bike club and represent from here on Brazil?i'm thinking on go to canadá next year to study or something. and know more about cars.
is it possible?

if is it,we talk about it on pm

peace homies!


----------



## D-ice69

HI FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Oct 17 2009, 10:41 PM~15389984
> *hi Luxurious ! can i join to Luxurious bike club and represent from here on Brazil?i'm thinking on go to canadá next year to study or something. and know more about cars.
> is it possible?
> 
> if is it,we talk about it on pm
> 
> peace homies!
> *


It seems like you are already in a club man...Nossa Vida Bike Club


----------



## syked1

hey davey dave wasup bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 18 2009, 01:11 PM~15392569
> *hey davey dave wasup bro
> *


sup Jason...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2009, 12:08 PM~15392563
> *It seems like you are already in a club man...Nossa Vida Bike Club
> 
> *



x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2009, 02:14 PM~15392576
> *sup Jason...
> *


hey hey wasup dave !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 19 2009, 02:00 PM~15401182
> *wasup :wave:
> *


hi lolow !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## adib_repteis

i received a pm of Abel,no isnt a club...Nossa Vida bike club means "our life bike clube"


----------



## nelsonsith

Just finished drawing those handle bars for 'THE JESTERS COURT' (My upcoming bike)

Enjoy the pic!
Peace.


http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/4272/dscf3122j.jpg


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 19 2009, 04:21 PM~15403777
> *Just finished drawing those handle bars for 'THE JESTERS COURT' (My upcoming bike)
> 
> Enjoy the pic!
> Peace.
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/4272/dscf3122j.jpg
> *



damn fella how the fuck you suposed to hold this thang


----------



## PurpleLicious

almost ready for paint


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 04:14 PM~15404299
> *almost ready for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM ITS COMING OUT NICE DOGG HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED LAZER CUT PARTS MADE X-HALE CUSTOMS


----------



## syked1

its all good homie we lux mtl guys got our own laser cutter  but thx anyways for those that dont already know just send me yr designs and sketchs and ill get you a price. Prices depend on volume but are about $5-10 cheaper then TNT and prices are in $ CDN or for the USA homies prices same as CDN $ but in $USD


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2009, 05:23 PM~15404376
> *its all good homie we lux mtl guys got our own laser cutter  but thx anyways for those that dont already know just send me yr designs and sketchs and ill get you a price. Prices depend on volume but are about $5-10 cheaper then TNT and prices are in $ CDN or for the USA homies prices on par with CDN $ but in $USD
> *



by the way bro nelson will probably need your help very soon for those fenders and all the parts (handle bars, sissy bars, forks)

still have to find some back fender before :uh:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 07:28 PM~15404412
> *by the way bro nelson will probably need your help very soon for those fenders and all the parts (handle bars, sissy bars, forks)
> 
> still have to find some back fender before  :uh:
> *


no sweat bro anytime im alwys there for my brothers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 18 2009, 11:13 PM~15396803
> *hey hey wasup dave !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup Jeffy Jeff!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Meeting Saturday at 6 Pm


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 19 2009, 09:15 PM~15405720
> *sup Jeffy Jeff!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


TTT MON DAVE !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2009, 09:26 PM~15405852
> *Meeting Saturday at 6 Pm
> *


on are bike lolololollolol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  ride 2 live :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: HI GUYS !!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 07:14 PM~15404299
> *almost ready for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean work bro !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 20 2009, 04:53 PM~15415202
> *clean work bro !!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thx


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 20 2009, 06:57 PM~15415237
> *thx
> *


you will see soon some new hard stuff from me D-ICEY-J D 1 that is full of surprices !!!!!  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal Members:* 

*Next meeting will take place on saturday october 24th 2009 at 6 p.m at the pawn shop in Verdun...This is a 20$ meeting since we did not have a meeting in the month of september*


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 20 2009, 06:32 PM~15415981
> *Montreal Members:
> 
> Next meeting will take place on saturday october 24th 2009 at 6 p.m at the pawn shop in Verdun...This is a 20$ meeting since we did not have a meeting in the month of september
> *



will be there for sure Dave


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 20 2009, 06:15 PM~15415365
> *you will see soon some new hard stuff from me D-ICEY-J  D 1 that is full of surprices !!!!!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## syked1

you know damn right - you kick my dog - my name is kirpal, just because i am paki doesnt mean i stink
(jerky boys)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 20 2009, 06:15 PM~15415365
> *you will see soon some new hard stuff from me D-ICEY-J  D 1 that is full of surprices !!!!!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yessssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 20 2009, 09:37 PM~15416609
> *you know damn right - you kick my dog - my name is kirpal, just because i am paki doesnt mean i stink
> (jerky boys)
> *


 hhahaahahahaahahahah :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: lolololololololololol !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 20 2009, 11:33 PM~15417949
> *yessssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: ho yes mon DAVE !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 21 2009, 06:19 AM~15420296
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 20 2009, 09:07 PM~15416299
> *
> *


 uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY GUYS WASUP !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup you **** :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: lolololololololol


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE FAMILY !!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hi guys


----------



## PurpleLicious

hi guys!

Im working on bikes right now... I'll post pics


----------



## PurpleLicious

progress on ''the mess around''

sneak a peak


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 06:19 PM~15427404
> *progress on ''the mess around''
> 
> sneak a peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seat pan??


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 09:54 PM~15429400
> *seat pan??
> *


yes go see my build up topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467639


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2009, 08:38 AM~15420793
> *uffin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :thumbsup:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



sup jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 22 2009, 04:58 AM~15431594
> *sup jeffy
> *


WORK WORK ALL TIME ON THE D-ICE TO KEEP IT TTT !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 21 2009, 09:19 PM~15427404
> *progress on ''the mess around''
> 
> sneak a peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's no magic yeah those are cool parts buy whit $$$ from other brothers that creat them ,no creative points on this for you , like on your other bike !! can't you made your costom made part you make great frame & whell set so why not the parts that go whit it ?????stay humble brother you aint see nothing !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J IS FULL OF SURPRICES ALWAY'S :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: good work !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 22 2009, 06:19 AM~15431716
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY & BROTHERS !!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2009, 04:07 AM~15431699
> *that's no magic yeah those are cool parts buy  whit $$$ from other  brothers  that creat them ,no creative points on this for you , like on your other bike !! can't  you made your costom made part you make great frame & whell set  so why not the parts that go whit it ?????stay humble brother you aint see nothing !!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: D-ICEY-J IS FULL OF SURPRICES ALWAY'S  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup: good work !!!!  :biggrin:     :thumbsup:
> *



yeah I dont build those parts and the other bike but still... I chose all the parts and mount them all together ... still some creation  

I build all my wheels brother... you bought them :uh: 
I weld all my frame my self... you make them done....
and as I say in my topic... you aint see nothing yet I still have a shit load of things to come....  

dont hate brother we suposed to help ous all together


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2009, 09:28 AM~15432196
> *yeah I dont build those parts and the other bike but still... I chose all the parts and mount them all together ... still some creation
> 
> I build all my wheels brother... you bought them  :uh:
> I weld all my frame my self... you make them done....
> and as I say in my topic... you aint see nothing yet I still have a shit load of things to come....
> 
> dont hate brother we suposed to help ous all together
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2009, 09:28 AM~15432196
> *yeah I dont build those parts and the other bike but still... I chose all the parts and mount them all together ... still some creation
> 
> I build all my wheels brother... you bought them  :uh:
> I weld all my frame my self... you make them done....
> and as I say in my topic... you aint see nothing yet I still have a shit load of things to come....
> 
> dont hate brother we suposed to help ous all together
> *


yea ok for that you have some creation points .. 
yup my whells are not fully finish but i still have some costom on it to !!!!
i'M not as good as you on this but i stop you there !!! wtf do you know aboult my frame i never hade have a frame made that i dide not always work on it !!! ok i got some help from guys to help me do what i wanted so what that do not meen that i don't know how to make a frame !!!! 
and as i say in my topic & not only say but do D-ICEY-J is always full of surprices so chill & cool of becose now it's not me that do the hate you have your strong points & i got mine don'T forget it !!!! luxurious family unity is d way to always come out stronger brother!!!!!!
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

NOW I HOPE THAT YOU GET IT RIGHT BRO & YES TO BE STRONGER WE HAVE TO STICK TOGETHER THAT MEEN NOT PUTING DOWN OTHER BROTHER WISH I NEVER DIDE BUT IF YOU SAW IT THIS WAY THENE IT'S UP TO YOU I STILL SAY THAT YOUR REALLY STRONG IN FRAME BUILDING & WHELLS YOUR GREAT FOR THAT & OTHER THING !!!!!!   SO PEACE OUT & KEEP IN MINDE THAT I GOT STRONG POINT & TALENT TO , RESPECT GO TWO WAY !!! FOR MY SELF I ALWAYS KNEW YOUR SKILL & RESPECT IT  CAN YOU DO THE SAME ?????? LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY D ONLY WAY 2 ALWAYS COME OUT STRONGER BROTHER !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

*stfu you haters* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you guys are to funny bitchin on point less crap :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: WWASSSSUP GUYSSSSSSS :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I saw a lot of nice news things over here :biggrin:   
I'll be there at the meetind on saturday but.... afternoon!!!     
I now have a new job every saturday evening in Gatineau! 
The only reason why it sucks... it's that I can't be there with the FAM :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 22 2009, 04:51 PM~15435905
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT LOLOW LET'S HAVE SOME GOOD FAMILY FUN !!!!</span> :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2009, 04:52 PM~15435915
> *:wave: WWASSSSUP GUYSSSSSSS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I saw a lot of nice news things over here :biggrin:
> I'll be there at the meetind on saturday but.... afternoon!!!
> I now have a new job every saturday evening in Gatineau!
> The only reason why it sucks... it's that I can't be there my the FAM :angry:
> *


HI TWAN !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2009, 02:25 PM~15435623
> *NOW I HOPE THAT YOU GET IT RIGHT BRO  & YES TO BE STRONGER WE HAVE TO STICK TOGETHER  THAT MEEN NOT PUTING DOWN OTHER BROTHER WISH I NEVER DIDE BUT IF YOU SAW IT THIS WAY THENE IT'S UP TO YOU I STILL SAY THAT YOUR REALLY STRONG IN FRAME BUILDING & WHELLS YOUR GREAT  FOR THAT & OTHER THING !!!!!!      SO PEACE OUT & KEEP IN MINDE THAT I GOT STRONG POINT & TALENT TO , RESPECT GO TWO WAY !!! FOR MY SELF I ALWAYS KNEW YOUR SKILL & RESPECT IT    CAN YOU DO THE SAME ??????  LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY D ONLY WAY 2 ALWAYS COME OUT  STRONGER  BROTHER !!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



why are you coming on that twice??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 22 2009, 06:25 PM~15436778
> *why are you coming on that twice??
> *


why so you just stop it & put evrything clear TO keep the unity in the family so now it'S over !!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## nelsonsith

Thanks Jason!


----------



## syked1

no probs my man


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2009, 10:23 PM~15439152
> *
> *


hey hey if you wante to see new thing look in the d-ice site surprice in there now !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: GOOD NEW STUFF TRUST ME 1 OF MY GOOD LITTLE SURPRICES SO GO & SEE !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NEWS MORE NEW SURPRICES ARE COMING REALLY SOON !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 22 2009, 04:51 PM~15435905
> *X4</span>
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Oct 23 2009, 05:45 PM~15447577
> *X4</span>
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>x 6 
ok whit you guys :yes: :yes: :yes: 
i said that i was sorry to steven so they should be no more hate in the air unity will always be stronger thene hate !!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 23 2009, 02:27 PM~15446802
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> *



Hi fella!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Oct 23 2009, 05:45 PM~15447577
> *X4
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


wasup maggy :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Custom set of parts CADS for sale or trade or can have cut for you as well










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










made a fender brace now in just a few minutes


----------



## pimp_seb

salut gang de zinzin de l'espace
:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 23 2009, 11:07 PM~15450452
> *salut gang de zinzin de l'espace
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 jai entendu dire t'aime les petits motos et gros zozos foncer :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2009, 09:26 PM~15450602
> *:0 jai entendu dire t'aime les petits motos  et gros zozos foncer :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


c koi ca les zozos foncer :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 23 2009, 11:36 PM~15450694
> *c koi ca les zozos foncer :biggrin:
> *


 :0 on peut dire une banane noir genre :biggrin:  :cheesy: on rigole qoui


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 23 2009, 10:07 PM~15450452
> *salut gang de zinzin de l'espace
> :biggrin:
> *



no abla gay language scuse senior


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2009, 11:26 PM~15450602
> *:0 jai entendu dire t'aime les petits motos  et gros zozos foncer :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nelsonsith

Wus up LowriderS!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 24 2009, 02:02 AM~15451891
> *Wus up LowriderS!
> *


WASUP NELSON !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: I SAW YOUR BIKE IT'S COMING OUT GREAT BRO !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 24 2009, 12:21 AM~15451043
> *no abla gay language scuse senior
> *


 lololol :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 23 2009, 10:21 PM~15451043
> *no abla gay language scuse senior
> *


daahhaha 

morning guys.

meeting tonight! twan Ill bring thre pedals


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 24 2009, 08:13 AM~15452868
> *daahhaha
> 
> morning guys.
> 
> meeting tonight! twan Ill bring thre pedals
> *




 Great :biggrin: :biggrin: 
.....I'll let to Dave what I'm supposed to give you for the trade, because I can't be there... I'm working tonight!  

:angry:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 24 2009, 07:53 AM~15452977
> * Great :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> .....I'll let to Dave what I'm supposed to give you for the trade, because I can't be there... I'm working tonight!
> 
> :angry:
> *



damn it sucks! :uh: 

do you want me to give de pedals to dave,,, or will meet another time?


----------



## syked1

see evertyone in a bit


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 25 2009, 02:27 AM~15458410
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lolow

:uh: post whore :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 25 2009, 11:54 AM~15460343
> *:uh: post whore  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

post some pics and get our shit known fool...


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 25 2009, 09:23 AM~15460133
> *LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!
> *


ALL DAY EVERYDAY...... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Oct 25 2009, 01:50 PM~15461024
> *ALL DAY EVERYDAY...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

it was a damn good meeting dave!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 25 2009, 10:48 PM~15464452
> *it was a damn good meeting dave!
> *


yeah for real...Looks like we are going to have a kick ass 2010 season looking awsome!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 25 2009, 01:07 PM~15460401
> *:uh:
> 
> post some pics and get our shit known fool...
> *


i cant ,you already posted every damn pics there is hahahahaha damn post whore :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: HeY_LOw guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 26 2009, 03:04 PM~15469987
> *:biggrin: HeY_LOw guys :wave:
> *


hi twan wasup or low !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT FOR THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 26 2009, 02:22 PM~15470143
> *hi twan  wasup or low  !!!  :biggrin:  </span>  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *





:cheesy: Thumbs up :thumbsup: I'm down with LuxuriouS

Riding high on the low

 

 <span style=\'color:blue\'>Sup Jeff?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 26 2009, 05:49 PM~15471523
> *:cheesy: Thumbs up :thumbsup: I'm down with LuxuriouS
> 
> Riding high on the low
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff?
> *


working on cads for my bike since now i got auto-cad at my place !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

big things coming up for the mtl lux in 2010!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 26 2009, 10:07 PM~15475659
> *big things coming up for the mtl lux in 2010!!!
> *



:h5:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: hi


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: hi guys !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

heyaw


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 27 2009, 07:30 PM~15484292
> * heyaw
> *


sup twan !!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## nelsonsith

How's ut going guys!


----------



## pimp_seb

c tu possible de parler en francer des foit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 27 2009, 07:55 PM~15485165
> *c tu possible de parler en francer des foit
> *


www.lowriderquebec.com


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 27 2009, 08:55 PM~15485165
> *c tu possible de parler en francer des foit
> *


ces ki sa ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 27 2009, 07:55 PM~15485165
> *c tu possible de parler en francer des foit
> *



ouais tu peut parler francais si tu veut nelson :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 27 2009, 10:15 PM~15487889
> *ouais tu peut parler francais si tu veut nelson :biggrin:
> *


moé mon pere ma dit de parler le francer


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 28 2009, 12:15 AM~15487889
> *ouais tu peut parler francais si tu veut nelson :biggrin:
> *


ca cest JS abel lol


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 28 2009, 12:41 AM~15488237
> *moé mon pere ma dit de parler le francer
> *


francais le gros francais


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 27 2009, 11:41 PM~15488237
> *moé mon pere ma dit de parler le francer
> *



aaaah, tu veux dire franssaie!!! Y'a pas tord, mais apprend comment l'écrire d'abord, Dji-hèsse


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 27 2009, 06:54 PM~15484509
> *sup twan !!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  Not that much, I now have a girlfriend :biggrin: And also got new pedals frome Steven!!! :thumbsup: about you JayzN


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 28 2009, 06:51 AM~15490097
> *aaaah, tu veux dire franssaie!!! Y'a pas tord, mais apprend comment l'écrire d'abord, Dji-hèsse
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 28 2009, 06:11 AM~15490024
> *ca cest JS abel lol
> *



awwwwwwwwwwwww shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## nelsonsith

J'va starté a vous parlé en JARGON alors, COLIS! HA!HA!HA!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 28 2009, 07:52 AM~15490099
> * Not that much, I now have a girlfriend :biggrin: And also got new pedals frome Steven!!! :thumbsup: about you JayzN
> *


good 4 you  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 28 2009, 07:11 AM~15490024
> *ca cest JS abel lol
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 28 2009, 07:51 AM~15490097
> *aaaah, tu veux dire franssaie!!! Y'a pas tord, mais apprend comment l'écrire d'abord, Dji-hèsse
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BRO !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 28 2009, 06:12 AM~15489935
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 28 2009, 06:40 PM~15495151
> *hey guys
> *


HI BIG BRO !!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 28 2009, 12:41 AM~15488237
> *moé mon pere ma dit de parler le francer
> *


 parler le quoi ????    
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nelsonsith

Good Night Homies!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Oct 28 2009, 11:22 PM~15499119
> *Good Night Homies!
> *



sup mr N :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

hi abel :wave: :thumbsup: wasup bro !!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 28 2009, 11:35 PM~15499332
> *hi abel  :wave:  :thumbsup:  wasup  bro !!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *



nada man


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 29 2009, 12:43 AM~15499467
> *nada man
> *


uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT GUYS !!!!  :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guy's... :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: MornN guys :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!  :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 29 2009, 08:15 AM~15501479
> *:biggrin: MornN guys :wave:
> *


HI TWAN !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Valou

> _Originally posted by MEHDAO_@Oct 8 2009, 11:30 AM~15303046
> *slt la famille !!!
> 
> je vous est fait une liste ... pour mes pièce !
> 
> -axe de direction 26" avec roulement le tout en gold
> - potence twist gold
> suspension + extension twist gold
> biggrin.gif
> j'ai besoin juste de ça pour le moment pour pouvoir fabriquer ma fourche et mon guidon !!!
> 
> donner moi les tarif de tous avec le fraie de port compris please merci merci merci !!!
> *


TTT pour notre ami Mehdao, si quelqu'u pouvais l'aider ce serait super cool :thumbsup: 
Je compte sur vous les frères de Montréal


----------



## Valou

Rimo vient de me dire que Jason pourrais nous aider a commander les pièces a "thepoorboyz" ???????
Si tu pouvais envoyer un mp a Mehdao, ce serait sympa  
Merci d'avance !
LuxuriouS 4 life :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

oui je vais lui envoyer un message pour savoir si cest single twist ou flat ou square


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :biggrin:  wasup guys !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :biggrin: hi guys !!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 29 2009, 04:28 PM~15506991
> *oui je vais lui envoyer un message pour savoir si cest single twist ou flat ou square
> *


yo les frerooooooooo dsl pas trop le temps de venir sur le net.
il veut c'est parts en single flat twist :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Oct 30 2009, 04:51 PM~15515778
> *yo les frerooooooooo dsl pas trop le temps de venir sur le net.
> il veut c'est parts en single flat twist :biggrin:
> *


hey hey comment va fréro !!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 29 2009, 04:59 PM~15506030
> *Rimo vient de me dire que Jason pourrais nous aider a commander les pièces a "thepoorboyz" ???????
> Si tu pouvais envoyer un mp a Mehdao, ce serait sympa
> Merci d'avance !
> LuxuriouS 4 life  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Hey_LoW guys!!!!! :wave: :wave: What's hapNn? get some candys tonight???


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Oct 30 2009, 03:51 PM~15515778
> *yo les frerooooooooo dsl pas trop le temps de venir sur le net.
> il veut c'est parts en single flat twist :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Putain, c'est qui ce mec :dunno: héhéh Good to see you Rimolow :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 31 2009, 10:59 AM~15521306
> *:biggrin: Hey_LoW guys!!!!! :wave: :wave: What's hapNn? get some candys tonight???
> *


YUP 4SURE BROTHA IF IT CAN STOP RAINING !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy Halloween.


----------



## syked1

happy halloween Juan and the rest of the homies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

Wouhahaahahah !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 31 2009, 07:09 PM~15524333
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :ugh:  :burn:  :burn:    :burn:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2009, 08:10 PM~15524346
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 31 2009, 07:34 PM~15524511
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


sup jeffy


----------



## pimp_seb

jodoka est revenu dans le decor :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nelsonsith

Yo! Were on page 888! HA!HA!HA!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2009, 09:42 PM~15524917
> *sup jeffy
> *


i think i'm going to do what we talk aboult the last time at the pawn shop shuttt that's a surprice hehehehehehheheh still work to do on it but this will be real ass kicking whene done !!!! :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 31 2009, 10:26 PM~15525172
> *jodoka est revenu dans le decor :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMMM criss ça ses terifiant pour vrais glue boy qui es dans le décore pis tu t'es tu mis des flake sure toi avec de la cole a bois pour l'halloween !!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:        
zzzzzzz zzzzzz z zzzzz zzzzzzzzz z z z z !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 1 2009, 03:04 AM~15526764
> *i think i'm going to do what we talk aboult the last time at the pawn shop shuttt that's a surprice hehehehehehheheh still work to do  on it but this will be real ass kicking whene done !!!! :biggrin:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 31 2009, 10:26 PM~15525172
> *jodoka est revenu dans le decor :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


de quoi tu parle?


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## syked1

wasup maggy :wave: ... and dave & twan


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 1 2009, 01:28 PM~15528162
> *de quoi tu parle?
> *


y parle que ye de retour dans sa chambre tard le soir 

en fait y fait sont comming out a tlm sur lil :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 1 2009, 06:39 PM~15529635
> *y parle que ye de retour dans sa chambre tard le soir
> 
> en fait y fait sont comming out a tlm sur lil  :biggrin:
> 
> *


hehehehhehehehhe esti elle est a peu pres temps


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 1 2009, 06:39 PM~15529631
> *wasup maggy :wave: ... and dave & twan
> *



not much chilling at home watching the football u


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 1 2009, 05:39 PM~15529635
> *y parle que ye de retour dans sa chambre tard le soir
> 
> en fait y fait sont comming out a tlm sur lil  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

just did a massive clean up, ate dinner :420: then chillin


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 1 2009, 05:48 PM~15529696
> *just did a massive clean up, ate dinner :420: then chillin
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 1 2009, 11:51 PM~15532161
> *
> *


:biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY I D-ICEY-JEFFY-JEFF AS JUST TURN 38 DAMMMMMM TIME FLY BY SO QUICK !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guy's... :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

good morning 

nice pix jimbo


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 2 2009, 07:56 AM~15534953
> *good morning
> 
> nice pix jimbo
> *


 Thank's ...this Bike is from our German Chapter....


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 2 2009, 01:27 AM~15533910
> *HEY HEY I  D-ICEY-JEFFY-JEFF AS JUST TURN  38 DAMMMMMM TIME  FLY BY  SO QUICK !!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



happy birthday jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 2 2009, 10:11 AM~15535262
> *happy birthday jeff
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 2 2009, 07:22 AM~15534926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAY COOL !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 2 2009, 07:17 AM~15534918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Guy's... :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 2 2009, 05:22 AM~15534926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice looking trike homie!


----------



## PurpleLicious

Here's Manny'S wife new plaque.

Big changes for Sandra for 2010!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

by the way... I'll need my bike plaque very soon if its possible to make Jas do some... cuz I'll ship some stuff to the gold plater very soon


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 10:59 AM~15537074
> *Here's Manny'S wife new plaque.
> 
> Big changes for Sandra for 2010!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what up homies !


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 01:59 PM~15537074
> *Here's Manny'S wife new plaque.
> 
> Big changes for Sandra for 2010!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 2 2009, 01:07 PM~15537780
> *what up homies !
> *



HI fellA!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 12:59 PM~15537074
> *Here's Manny'S wife new plaque.
> 
> Big changes for Sandra for 2010!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 01:02 PM~15537106
> *by the way... I'll need my bike plaque very soon if its possible to make Jas do some... cuz I'll ship some stuff to the gold plater very soon
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good night guys


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2009, 05:18 PM~15540154
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



seriously bro... can you tell when I'll be able to have one?


----------



## STLLO64

Happy Birthday D-ice69


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Nov 2 2009, 11:53 PM~15543450
> *Happy Birthday D-ice69
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  THX !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

j'ai une chemise du club a vendre 50$ je l'ai porter juste un foit si quelle kun la veux juste a le dir


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guy's...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Happy Birthday Jeffy


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 09:45 PM~15542553
> *seriously bro... can you tell when I'll be able to have one?
> *



you know dave thats not gonna happen


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15542553
> *seriously bro... can you tell when I'll be able to have one?
> *


i dunno after the bike is painted & assembled?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 3 2009, 10:37 AM~15547044
> *Happy Birthday Jeffy
> *


THX DAVE !!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

yah persone ki veut ma chemise gang de branleur


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 3 2009, 04:21 PM~15550617
> *yah persone ki veut ma chemise gang de branleur
> *


a grosseur ta a doit etre extra small 

pis sa doit etre pour le bike club?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 3 2009, 07:13 PM~15551755
> *a grosseur ta a doit etre extra small
> 
> pis sa doit etre pour le bike club?
> *


heheheheehehehehe


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 3 2009, 03:21 PM~15550617
> *yah persone ki veut ma chemise gang de branleur
> *



je tai envoyer un pm pedale


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 3 2009, 08:42 PM~15553220
> *je tai envoyer un pm pedale
> *


 :0


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 3 2009, 07:42 PM~15553220
> *je tai envoyer un pm pedale
> *


koi tu la veut la chemise


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 3 2009, 08:24 PM~15553703
> *koi tu la veut la chemise
> *



hey le tata va voir tes pm


----------



## pimp_seb

la chemise c une 2xL pi c la broderie pleine


----------



## nelsonsith

How thingz bouncin' Homies?

Magic, je t'ai envoyer un PM!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 3 2009, 10:53 PM~15554815
> *How thingz bouncin' Homies?
> 
> Magic, je t'ai envoyer un PM!
> *


sup Nelson


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 3 2009, 09:31 PM~15554528
> *la chemise c une 2xL pi c la broderie pleine
> *



40$ puis je vien la chercher...

répond dont en pm :uh:


----------



## pimp_seb

50$ pi pas une cent de moin


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 4 2009, 01:29 PM~15560227
> *40$ puis je vien la chercher...
> 
> répond dont en pm  :uh:
> *



:twak:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 'SUP GUYSSSSS!!! :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 4 2009, 02:22 PM~15561254
> *:twak:
> *


je c pas comment fair


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 4 2009, 03:39 PM~15561387
> *je c pas comment fair
> *


 :0 cklique sure limaje épi Perçonhal messaj anssuitte!!! use your brain.... or something like that


----------



## Ant-Wan

:roflmao: 

Status (Active in topic: Dubs and above) 




Real kind of pimpseb we have here :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 4 2009, 04:54 PM~15561485
> *:0 cklique sure limaje épi Perçonhal messaj anssuitte!!! use your brain.... or something like that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DON'T ASK TO MUCH IT'S ONLY GLUE BOY AFTHER ALL !!!
:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hehehehehehe fuckin guy is lost in space lol

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 4 2009, 06:34 PM~15562867
> *hehehehehehe fuckin guy is lost in space lol
> 
> ttmft
> *


x4 
lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 4 2009, 03:54 PM~15561485
> *:0 cklique sure limaje épi Perçonhal messaj anssuitte!!! use your brain.... or something like that
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

hey twan tu m'avais pas dit que tu métrisait le dialectte glue boy !!!! 
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nelsonsith

Wus up Dave Prez!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 4 2009, 10:24 PM~15564761
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
hey wasup dave !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 4 2009, 02:39 PM~15561387
> *je c pas comment fair
> *



hey le cave... clique en haut a droit de la page... ''1 new messages''


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 5 2009, 09:25 AM~15568662
> *hey le cave... clique en haut a droit de la page... ''1 new messages''
> *


pourquoi tant d'insulte? :uh: on dirais vous jouer a celui qui l'insulte le plus.....on se croirais en 6iemme année b...


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 5 2009, 08:25 AM~15568662
> *hey le cave... clique en haut a droit de la page... ''1 new messages''
> *


tu la prend tu la chemise a 50$ si tu me donne 40$ tu vien la chercher a charlemang


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 5 2009, 10:10 AM~15568958
> *tu la prend tu la chemise a 50$ si tu me donne 40$ tu vien la chercher a charlemang*



:loco: 

QUOTE(pimp_seb @ Nov 3 2009, 09:31 PM) 
la chemise c une 2xL pi c la broderie pleine


PurpleLicious 
40$ puis je vien la chercher...

répond dont en pm


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 4 2009, 11:40 PM~15566255
> *hey twan tu m'avais pas dit que tu métrisait le dialectte glue boy !!!!
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:dunno: même moi je sais pas si il comprends le sien!


----------



## pimp_seb

vous etre cave de rire de moi gang de con sale :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 5 2009, 11:07 AM~15569539
> *vous etre cave de rire de moi gang de con sale  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



 Et puis, sa avance ton bike mek?


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 5 2009, 10:24 AM~15569724
> * Et puis, sa avance ton bike mek?
> *


non je suis en stendby pour le moment mec je vais le fenir apret le fete


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 5 2009, 11:56 AM~15570132
> *non je suis en stendby pour le moment mec je vais le fenir apret le fete
> *




Ah ok je comprends!!! sauf peut-etre ça!?? :dunno:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 5 2009, 09:10 AM~15568958
> *tu la prend tu la chemise a 50$ si tu me donne 40$ tu vien la chercher a charlemang
> *



cest ou ca


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 5 2009, 12:28 PM~15571020
> *cest ou ca
> *


c juste a cote de repentigny


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 5 2009, 12:34 PM~15571059
> *c juste a cote de repentigny
> *


cest bon je viendrai la chercher


... donne moi ton numero de cell


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 5 2009, 02:42 PM~15571139
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
hi lolow !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 5 2009, 11:28 AM~15569123
> *:dunno: même moi je sais pas si il comprends le sien!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 5 2009, 12:57 PM~15571288
> *cest bon je viendrai la chercher
> ... donne moi ton numero de cell
> *


514-942-5382 pi c 40$ pi pas moin c bon


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 5 2009, 03:29 PM~15571619
> *514-942-5382 pi c 40$ pi pas moin c bon
> *


:uh: :uh: :| dammm is that dum or what you know aboult pm :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
aparently not !!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

tu va venir la chercher quand la chemise


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 4 2009, 11:58 PM~15566399
> *Wus up Dave Prez!
> *


sup Nelson!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## eastside1989

Have a great weekend guy's.... :wave:


----------



## syked1

you too jim :wave: good morning guys


----------



## alex_low

hey zup guyz

somebody got 

chrome flat twist fender brace
chrome 90degree flat twist sissybar

pm me

thanks


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Nov 6 2009, 08:39 AM~15580095
> *hey zup guyz
> 
> somebody got
> 
> chrome flat twist fender brace
> chrome 90degree flat twist sissybar
> 
> pm me
> 
> thanks
> *



no check Ebay or if you want i can order it, cause i have some things to order from USA too. PM me


----------



## pimp_seb

pro hopper font du encore des kit pour les bike ???


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 6 2009, 09:53 PM~15587320
> *pro hopper font du encore des kit pour les bike ???
> *



pas vu sur leur site entk


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15588335
> *pas vu sur leur site entk
> *


c juste une question de meme


----------



## pimp_seb

c koi ki est le mieux entre acheter un mage 24'' pour fair une table et le syster hidrolique pour bike


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 7 2009, 02:08 AM~15589397
> *c koi ki est le mieux entre acheter un mage 24'' pour fair une table et le syster hidrolique pour bike
> *



sa dépende de quel mage tu parle yen a des pas cher chez wallmart avec jesus pis toute pour completer la creche...on parle bien des roi mage ici lala? le syster sa jsait pas c quoi mais c pas garantie les syster(francois perusses)


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 7 2009, 02:58 AM~15589328
> *c juste une question de meme
> *


les kit hydro de bike Pro hopper sont fini yen a plus


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 7 2009, 01:08 AM~15589397
> *c koi ki est le mieux entre acheter un mage 24'' pour fair une table et le syster hidrolique pour bike
> *



caliss tu ecris mal


----------



## syked1

oui, ca pas de bon sens meme moi je peut écrire mieux


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 7 2009, 03:15 PM~15591842
> *oui, ca pas de bon sens meme moi je peut écrire mieux
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
 A 6 YEARS OLD CAN DO BETHER THENE THAT LOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 7 2009, 12:57 PM~15591756
> *caliss tu ecris mal
> *


tu va m'appeller quand pour la chemise


----------



## pimp_seb

pi comment ca les kit hydrolique pour les bike


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 6 2009, 04:40 PM~15585589
> *no check Ebay or if you want i can order it, cause i have some things to order from USA too. PM me
> *



D-ice69 got all of I need


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 7 2009, 05:46 PM~15592703
> *pi comment ca les kit hydrolique pour les bike
> *


quoi? yen a pas des kit de hydro de pro hopper JS, elle sont fini discountinuer seulement des usager


----------



## syked1

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars - except locals & other CDN's pay in $ CDN: 

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 7 2009, 07:14 PM~15593475
> *JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting
> 
> Laser Cutting services Price list
> 
> All prices in USA dollars - except locals & other CDN's pay in $ CDN:
> 
> 1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
> 1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85
> 1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
> 1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
> 1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
> 2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
> 1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
> 4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
> 2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
> 2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair
> 
> 1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.
> 
> Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.
> 
> Complete set of Parts designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock-offs just designed for the complete set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

hey dave :wave: :h5:


----------



## nelsonsith

Mr. Jester Says HELLO LuxuriouS LOWRDERS! WUHAHAHAHA! Lol.










Good day Homies!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: HI BROTHERS !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Nov 8 2009, 11:44 AM~15597542-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey dave :wave: :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 03:20 PM~15598815
> *Mr. Jester Says HELLO LuxuriouS LOWRDERS! WUHAHAHAHA! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day Homies!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Nov 8 2009, 03:41 PM~15598935
> *:biggrin:  :wave: HI BROTHERS !!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT NEW HOMIES !


----------



## syked1

not much whats new with you buddy?


----------



## syked1

panels to make Nelsons custom fenders


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2009, 06:23 PM~15600356
> *panels to make Nelsons custom fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



jai tout posté se quil te faut sur le thread a nelson big


----------



## pimp_seb

trike kit hollow-hub a vendre


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: HO YEAH JUST GOT SOME GREAT NEWS THINGS ARE REALLY MOVING FOR ME THE NEW PARTS ARE COMING ALONG DAMMMM WELL !!!!! :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

What's up JUSTDEEZings!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 8 2009, 10:51 PM~15603044
> *What's up JUSTDEEZings!
> *


sup man?


----------



## nelsonsith

Doing good JUSTDEEzins!

Homie Jay check out your PM and my build up topic Dogg!


----------



## syked1

bro 1 pm is sufficient


----------



## syked1

Hey cest "Mon pere me dit" ques qui spasse de bon avec mr colle a bois?


----------



## pimp_seb

yha tu quelle kun qui veut un trike kit hollow-hub je le vent pas chair


----------



## syked1




----------



## nelsonsith

My screen didnt show like it was sent; sorry for the mistake Homie Jay!


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2009, 11:05 PM~15603228
> *bon cest mon pere ma dit lol ques qui spasse de bon mr colle a bois
> *


pas grand chose


----------



## syked1

its ok


----------



## nelsonsith

Cool Dogg (Homie Jay) !


----------



## nelsonsith

Good night LowriderS!


----------



## pimp_seb

yha tu quelle kun qui veut un trike kit hollow-hub je le vent pas chair


----------



## syked1

a tu des photos la face de pete?


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2009, 11:21 PM~15603440
> *a tu des photos la face de pete?
> *


non pas de photo mais a 75$ je le laisse partir je veut m'en debaraser le plus vite possible


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 9 2009, 01:28 AM~15603545
> *non pas de photo mais a 75$ je le laisse partir je veut m'en debaraser le plus vite possible
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: in your dream glue boy !!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

combien vous vouler payer


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 9 2009, 01:39 AM~15603696
> *combien vous vouler payer
> *


from you it's ok for 75 :biggrin: !! 75 cents that is !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 9 2009, 12:28 AM~15603545
> *non pas de photo mais a 75$ je le laisse partir je veut m'en debaraser le plus vite possible
> *



50$


----------



## D-ice69

TTT :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 9 2009, 12:28 AM~15603545
> *non pas de photo mais a 75$ je le laisse partir je veut m'en debaraser le plus vite possible
> *


20 or not


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 9 2009, 08:56 AM~15605338
> *20 or not
> *


wasup twan !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

good morning brothers !!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

AND HAVE A GOOD DAY TO ALL OF YOU BROTHERS !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

ok 50$ c ma dernier offre


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 9 2009, 10:37 AM~15605993
> *ok 50$ c ma dernier offre
> *



sa cest lacheteur qui dit sa normalement le vendeur dois dire cest mon dernier prix :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 9 2009, 10:19 AM~15606332
> *sa cest lacheteur qui dit sa normalement le vendeur dois dire cest mon dernier prix :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: 


Hi guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nice pic bro !!!


----------



## D-ice69

YOU GUYS WANTED TO SEE PICS TO HAVE A TASTE OF WHAT IS COMING GO ON DTWIST PAGE 13 :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2009, 07:33 PM~15611171
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2009, 07:33 PM~15611171
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 10 2009, 12:00 AM~15614629
> *
> *


 :wave: 
hi dave !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guy's... :wave:


----------



## syked1

good morning


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: HeY_LoW guys


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 10 2009, 07:22 AM~15617955
> *:wave: HeY_LoW guys
> *



what's up antwan?


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 10 2009, 09:13 AM~15618200
> *what's up antwan?
> *



:wave: Sup StevN
>Change my plans for my seat... I think I will make it in fiberglass/bondo, and paint murals and pinstripe on it  instead of upholstery! But I will need suggestions to put some representative murals of the theme :0 
Is that a good idea?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 10 2009, 07:17 PM~15624871
> *:wave: Sup StevN
> >Change my plans for my seat... I think I will make it in fiberglass/bondo, and paint murals and pinstripe on it   instead of upholstery! But I will need suggestions to put some representative murals of the theme :0
> Is that a good idea?
> *


yeah that's a great idea I think!!!!!!! :0


----------



## syked1

yup good idea twan.....


Jeff came up with a new conti kit knock-off idea, so here it is:

here you go lol but its not the same one lol

new conti kit knock-off

From the cad:









To Cut:


































JC's Welding, and CNC cutting


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 10 2009, 10:26 PM~15627406
> *yup good idea twan.....
> Jeff came up with a new conti kit knock-off idea, so here it is:
> 
> here you go lol but its not the same one lol
> 
> new conti kit knock-off
> 
> From the cad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC's Welding, and CNC cutting
> *


Damn that's nice Jason!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 10 2009, 11:56 PM~15627771
> *Damn that's nice Jason!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAPPY YOU LIKE IT DAVE !!!!   :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

bonne jornais homiz


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 11 2009, 02:56 PM~15633761
> *wasup :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :wave: :wave: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 11 2009, 02:51 PM~15634299
> *WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: Sup jeFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 11 2009, 03:53 PM~15634318
> *:biggrin:  :wave: Sup jeFF
> *


 :wave: sup twan well there are a few thing here & there happening right now !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

Hey Homies!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 11 2009, 03:07 PM~15634447
> * :wave: sup twan well there are a  few thing here & there  happening right  now !!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



SweeeeTTT :biggrin: Always on the move :thumbsup: Winter time is time to work on the ice (D_ICE)


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 11 2009, 05:40 PM~15635755
> *Hey Homies!
> *


 :wave: Sup NLsN!? Le bike avance bien?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 11 2009, 07:10 PM~15636018
> *SweeeeTTT :biggrin: Always on the move :thumbsup: Winter time is time to work on the ice (D_ICE)
> *



 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: yup on the two sence working on the slop for money & like alway's on the d-ice new parts to come !!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 11 2009, 07:13 PM~15636739
> *:thumbsup: :wave: :h5:
> *


 :wave: Hey_LoW Jay bro... do you have a name of someone who's making some great fiberglass work??... I said Jay but I ask to all you guys :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 11 2009, 08:20 PM~15636810
> *:wave: Hey_LoW Jay bro... do you have a name of someone who's making some great fiberglass work??... I said Jay but I ask to all you guys :biggrin:
> *


no havent been to see any1 myself, but i have some names of place to go see what they say.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 10 2009, 06:17 PM~15624871
> *:wave: Sup StevN
> >Change my plans for my seat... I think I will make it in fiberglass/bondo, and paint murals and pinstripe on it   instead of upholstery! But I will need suggestions to put some representative murals of the theme :0
> Is that a good idea?
> *



yeah it can be cool


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 11 2009, 01:01 AM~15629278
> *HAPPY YOU LIKE IT DAVE !!!!    :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I sure do Jeffy Jeff!!!!


----------



## syked1

Glllllluuueueeeeeee booooooyyyyyyyy


sup pimped seb


----------



## syked1

hey maggy wasup buddy?


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 11 2009, 10:37 PM~15638951
> *hey maggy wasup buddy?
> *


not much you?
chilling at home


----------



## nelsonsith

Sa s'en vien mon ANT-WAN


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 11 2009, 11:21 PM~15638742
> *I sure do Jeffy Jeff!!!!
> *


 T T T & NOTHING LESS !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: 
HI WASUP BROTHERS !!!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

sup homiz


----------



## syked1

hey guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 12 2009, 02:29 PM~15644706
> *sup homiz
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: ?????sup what ???? 
:uh: :scrutinize: ??????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Morning riders :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 12 2009, 08:00 PM~15647807
> *Morning riders :wave:
> 
> *


 SUP TWAN :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PiMp0r

sup fam!


----------



## syked1

:wave: hey maggs how r you? sorry but its treated bro


----------



## syked1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: syked1, CharkBait, pimp_seb

hi guys


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey goto bed you lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 13 2009, 08:12 AM~15653352
> *hey goto bed you lol
> *


NOT NOW SOON BUT NOT NOW !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
LOLOL !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :wave: :wave:

Thank God, IT'S FRIDAY!!!!
And if you eating fast food every day, it's also a frie day!


----------



## pimp_seb

sup homiez


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 13 2009, 08:48 AM~15653411
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> Thank God, IT'S FRIDAY!!!!
> And if you eating fast food every day, it's also a frie day!
> *



its also fryday if you :420:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 13 2009, 06:18 PM~15657821
> *its also fryday if you :420:
> *



héhéhé :thumbsup: good point bro  
have a good fiday 13th night guys uffin:


----------



## nelsonsith

It's HIGHday the 13th HA! HA! HA!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 13 2009, 11:24 PM~15660507
> *It's HIGHday the 13th HA! HA! HA!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

:wave: wasup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 14 2009, 03:29 PM~15664346
> *:wave: wasup guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## nelsonsith

Salut mon Prez! Wuss up Abel!


----------



## syked1

hey hey good afternoon guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup Jay!! What's going on bro?


----------



## syked1

just :420: and read my whole topic, now gonna finish a cad for a certain jester bike


----------



## Ant-Wan

SwweeeeeTTT!!! Can't to see this CAD  Anything new with your bike?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 15 2009, 03:02 PM~15671045
> *SwweeeeeTTT!!! Can't to see this CAD  Anything new with your bike?
> *


maybe in the development stages of something new


----------



## Ant-Wan

Page 900!!!!!


----------



## syked1

yes sir


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 15 2009, 02:20 PM~15671129
> *maybe in the development stages of something new
> *



:thumbsup: Sweet! I'm working on my new seat right now


----------



## syked1

nice, i sent you 2 Pm's with links to guys doing fibreglass work


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
WASUP FAMILY !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

the Icey 1 jeffy jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 15 2009, 05:22 PM~15671805
> *the Icey 1 jeffy jeff
> *


SUP BIG BRO !!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## nelsonsith

Thank' Homie Jay!


----------



## syked1

Here it is final cad for the fender panels for the homie Nelson: 

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

They rock Bro!


----------



## syked1

Glad you like em  cant wait to work on the rest


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 14 2009, 11:14 PM~15667667
> *Salut mon Prez! Wuss up Abel!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

revision


----------



## nelsonsith

Come on LuX Montreal what do you think!


----------



## syked1

damn thats a tightr ass fender panel, the guy who came up with that idea was a genius  and the guy who made the cad is no slouch either


----------



## syked1

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars except foe the canadian brothers pprices in $$ CDN

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace 










2 styles of crown cads or cut parts for sale:


----------



## nelsonsith

Damn right Homie Jay!


----------



## nelsonsith

You, that's reading this!










Watch us play the play...










and cut our way throught this LowridinG game!










Lol

LuxuriouS 4 LifE


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WASUP FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guy's....


----------



## D-ice69

good morning family !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 16 2009, 07:06 AM~15677406
> *Good morning Guy's....
> *


 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 16 2009, 02:40 PM~15679757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet pix of a wall by Nevs TGF i think of brooklyn, NY


----------



## P.Y.T.

:wave: my first post :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

and who is this?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by P.Y.T._@Nov 16 2009, 10:49 PM~15685446
> *:wave: my first post  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 16 2009, 11:05 PM~15685666
> *and who is this?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## syked1

hope its no spammers


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nelsonsith

How you doing FAMILY!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by P.Y.T._@Nov 16 2009, 10:49 PM~15685446
> *:wave: my first post  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 17 2009, 08:42 AM~15688920
> *:wave: Morning guys!
> *


wasup TWAN !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP YOU GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


sup twan sup maggy


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 17 2009, 07:32 PM~15694868
> *wasup guys
> sup twan sup maggy
> *



sup bro?


----------



## syked1

chillin in the land :420: and workin in the lab lol


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 17 2009, 09:48 PM~15696515
> *chillin in the land :420: and workin in the lab lol
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Nov 17 2009, 05:15 PM~15693524-->
> 
> 
> 
> wasup  TWAN  !!!!! </span> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Nov 17 2009, 07:32 PM~15694868
> *wasup guys
> sup twan sup maggy
> *




Just arrived from a dance practice. We've got a show friday night at terasse bonsecours dans le vieux port!!! If some of you guys want to come  
[email protected] et [email protected] pour voir :thumbsup: ...... et pas mal plus pour toucher :nono: 

Sinon, pas mal tranquile, même si j'arrête jamais! Pas grave, sa va en mettre <span style=\'colorrange\'>un peu plus sur le bike, soon


----------



## syked1

pas de dance a 10 voyons donc twan lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 18 2009, 12:46 AM~15698919
> *pas de dance a 10 voyons donc twan lol
> *



:roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: don't worry bro, it worth more! :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guy's....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 18 2009, 10:02 AM~15701068
> *Good morning Guy's....
> *


 :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 18 2009, 07:46 AM~15700768
> *:roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: don't worry bro, it worth more! :roflmao:
> *


15$?


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family & a great day to all off you !!!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## P.Y.T.

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 16 2009, 09:05 PM~15685666
> *and who is this?
> *



haha im not a spammer! my bf is got a bike! haha wanna join that thing because im kinda interested about bike....wanna get one eventually


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 18 2009, 12:01 PM~15701820
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2009, 10:35 AM~15701636
> *15$?
> *


 :nono: tWANy or not


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by P.Y.T._@Nov 18 2009, 01:54 PM~15702905
> *haha im not a spammer!  my bf is got a bike!  haha wanna join that thing because im kinda interested about bike....wanna get one eventually
> *


ok kool, ca l'air p-e que tu parle francais? bienvenue parmis nous
So who's the lucky guy? jokes


----------



## P.Y.T.

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 18 2009, 04:24 PM~15706153
> *ok kool, ca l'air p-e que tu parle francais? bienvenue parmis nous
> So who's the lucky guy? jokes
> *


ANT-wan


----------



## syked1

ahhhhhh cool welcome :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by P.Y.T.+Nov 16 2009, 10:49 PM~15685446-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: my first post  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 12:54 PM~15702905
> *haha im not a spammer!  my bf is got a bike!  haha wanna join that thing because im kinda interested about bike....wanna get one eventually
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-P.Y.T._@Nov 18 2009, 10:56 PM~15709249
> *ANT-wan
> *


bienvenu sur le forum 
jsuis sur que twan a asser de pieces qui traine pour ten monter une pas pire lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by P.Y.T._@Nov 18 2009, 10:56 PM~15709249
> *ANT-wan
> *


la blonde de Twoine sur layitlow!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal Members:*

*Don't forget our meeting saturday november 21st at 6 pm at the pawn shop. This is this coming saturday *


----------



## D-ice69

good morning FAMILY !!!! 
:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## abel

sup!


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 19 2009, 09:48 AM~15712799
> *la blonde de Twoine sur layitlow!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ....... :biggrin: sweeettttttt!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 19 2009, 10:50 AM~15712819
> *Montreal Members:
> 
> OK MON DAVE I'LL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS !!!!!</span>
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: sup maggy


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 19 2009, 09:21 PM~15719640
> *:thumbsup: sup maggy
> *



nothing chilling at home and enjoying some :420:
you?


----------



## syked1

same here bro


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!!  
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Lux Family... :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 20 2009, 09:59 AM~15724650
> *Good morning Lux Family... :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP BROTHERS !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup, see everyone tomorrow night at 6


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 20 2009, 08:03 PM~15730720
> *wasup wasup, see everyone tomorrow night at 6
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: HeY_LoW guys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 20 2009, 08:03 PM~15730720
> *wasup wasup, see everyone tomorrow night at 6
> *



  miss you guys :tears:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS SEE YOU ALL AT THE MEETING !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great meeting tonight guys!!!!!!!


----------



## nelsonsith

will be there on Monday Dave!


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 22 2009, 12:15 AM~15741634
> *will be there on Monday Dave!
> *


----------



## syked1

wasup, me and jeffy went to watch the football d'homme today and they massacred the BC lions


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 22 2009, 09:17 PM~15747760
> *wasup, me and jeffy went to watch the football d'homme today and they massacred the BC lions
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: Only one more....  Hope your ears are ok with the record breaking of decibels during a game!!!! 



by the way... how was the meeting yesterday??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 22 2009, 10:30 PM~15748604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :h5: Only one more....   Hope your ears are ok with the record breaking of decibels during a game!!!!
> by the way... how was the meeting yesterday??
> *


Twoine weren't you supposed to come to the pawn shop today??? :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Nov 22 2009, 09:17 PM~15747760-->
> 
> 
> 
> wasup, me and jeffy went to watch the football d'homme today and they massacred the BC lions
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you were at the game?? me,rimo,steven and 7 others friend were there too :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Nov 22 2009, 10:30 PM~15748604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :h5: Only one more....   Hope your ears are ok with the record breaking of decibels during a game!!!!
> by the way... how was the meeting yesterday??
> *



jai certainement battue le record avec ma trompette si ta entendue une trompette looooooooooooooongtemps c'étais moi :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

we were in 459 L - 7 at the end zone up top


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 22 2009, 10:17 PM~15747760
> *wasup, me and jeffy went to watch the football d'homme today and they massacred the BC lions
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
MTL ALOUETTE T T T !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2009, 06:28 AM~15751459
> *we were in 459 L - 7 at the end zone up top
> *



me i was 155 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 23 2009, 10:38 AM~15752799
> *me i was 155 :biggrin:
> *



was great! thx Abel to call me for this!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 23 2009, 12:50 PM~15753582
> *was great! thx Abel to call me for this!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

finished the cad for the Jumbo 2 feet x 4 feet club plaque and its 2nd layer


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2009, 07:08 PM~15757861
> *finished the cad for the Jumbo 2 feet x 4 feet club plaque and its 2nd layer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2009, 07:08 PM~15757861
> *finished the cad for the Jumbo 2 feet x 4 feet club plaque and its 2nd layer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how we gonna make it stand up ?


----------



## syked1

i was thinking 2 seperate legs so its easy to transport, can make it all out of aluminum so its light too and only needs to be buffed for a mirror finish

Any ideas you would like to see guys? 

another 2 laser cut designs and just bent at the bottom to make the foot of the base?

A crazy idea would be:

R C
e i
a t
l y


or

5 M
1 T
4 L


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2009, 07:08 PM~15757861
> *finished the cad for the Jumbo 2 feet x 4 feet club plaque and its 2nd layer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i think it will look better with the 2 bar like the original one


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2009, 08:08 PM~15757861
> *finished the cad for the Jumbo 2 feet x 4 feet club plaque and its 2nd layer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:
GOOD NIGHT LUX FAMILY !!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2009, 06:08 PM~15757861
> *finished the cad for the Jumbo 2 feet x 4 feet club plaque and its 2nd layer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you could cut out in the double layer ''montreal lowriders'' or ''montreal chapter''


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 24 2009, 09:58 AM~15764618
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 24 2009, 09:23 AM~15764516
> *you could cut out in the double layer ''montreal lowriders'' or ''montreal chapter''
> *


Id love to but it will take until january just to do the cadding of the letters


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:waave: wasup bro?

just came back from the courrier centre

i got my Bird on a Wire plaque cut this wekend

cad:









pix of cut part to come


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2009, 10:35 PM~15771448
> *:waave: wasup bro?
> 
> just came back from the courrier centre
> 
> i got my Bird on a Wire plaque cut this wekend
> 
> cad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pix of cut part to come
> *


 T T T !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

Laser cut "Archos Av700" Portable media player & Personal Video Recorder holder



















































Bird on a Wire Plaque - double or triple layer birds if i want












































Nelson's Fender panels:









































































[/quote]


----------



## nelsonsith

That's going to be LuxuriouS!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  LOL !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT FAMILY !!!! :wave:          ZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ ZZZZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## abel

great job jason!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 25 2009, 10:26 AM~15776496
> *great job jason!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2009, 11:54 AM~15776672
> *X2
> *


x3... :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

thanks guys  im here to help if ever you all need me :0  but you already knew that


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2009, 06:58 PM~15781374
> *thanks guys  im here to help if ever you all need me :0  but you already knew that
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2009, 07:58 PM~15781374
> *thanks guys  im here to help if ever you all need me :0  but you already knew that
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 25 2009, 12:35 PM~15777017
> *x3... :biggrin:
> *


TTMFT !!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T T T   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

happy thanksgiving weekend to our American friends  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1




----------



## pimp_seb

jason c tu possible de commender 2 rous pour un trike kit HOLLOW-HUB 144 SPOKE 24"


----------



## D-ice69

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL !!!! 
:biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2009, 01:26 AM~15794665
> *
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 26 2009, 11:28 PM~15793694
> *jason c tu possible de commender 2 rous pour un trike kit HOLLOW-HUB  144 SPOKE 24"
> *


ca dependre, tu va me donner le cash up front?


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good Morning to every-1


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 27 2009, 05:43 AM~15796070
> *ca dependre, tu va me donner le cash up front?
> *


oui c correct pour le cash mais tu va tu les commender de master lowrider


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 27 2009, 12:35 AM~15794728
> *    :wave:  :wave:
> *



sup jeff?


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2009, 12:16 PM~15796944
> *sup jeff?
> *


X2 !
wudup jeffy jeff!


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2009, 01:16 PM~15796944
> *sup jeff?
> *


LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Nov 27 2009, 01:28 PM~15796993
> *X2 !
> wudup jeffy jeff!
> *


HEY WASUP !!! WELL I WORK A LOT ON MY BIKE TO PUT ON SOME MORE IMPROVEMENT & YOU WASUP HOMIE !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 27 2009, 12:57 PM~15796857
> *oui c correct pour le cash mais tu va tu les commender de master lowrider
> *


pourquoi tu fais pas toi meme avec lui? cest facile et tu paie par paypal, car moi ca minteresse pas de faire ca


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 27 2009, 02:38 PM~15797490
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


HI LOLOW !!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 27 2009, 03:45 PM~15797941
> *pourquoi tu fais pas toi meme avec lui? cest facile et tu paie par paypal, car moi ca minteresse pas de faire ca
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I UNDERSTAND YOU BRO YOU DON'T WANTE THIS TO STICK TO YOU LIKE GLUE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 27 2009, 11:05 AM~15796461
> *:wave: Good Morning to every-1
> *


WASUP TWAN !!!!  :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 27 2009, 01:45 PM~15797941
> *pourquoi tu fais pas toi meme avec lui? cest facile et tu paie par paypal, car moi ca minteresse pas de faire ca
> *


parce que j'ai pas de comte paypal c ca l'affair
je vais payer au complais


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 27 2009, 07:34 PM~15799904
> *parce que j'ai pas de comte paypal c ca l'affair
> je vais payer au complais
> *


ta oublier de specifier _*AVANT*_


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 28 2009, 01:17 AM~15802632
> *ta oublier de specifier DON'T BE TO HARD ON HIM IT'S ONLY GLUE BOY & WHIT IS I.Q IT'S GOOD THAT HE KNOW HOW TO WALK STANDING UP & NOT ON ALL 4 !!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!! :biggrin:   :wave:


----------



## abel

shiiiiiiiiiiiiit d-ice is gonna be sick with that seat jeff!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

AAAAAAWWWESSSSOOOOOOMMMMMMMMEEEE


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THX YOU GUYS GLAD YOU LIKE IT JUST GIVE ME A BIT MORE TIME I GOT A LOT MORE COMING THIS WAS JUST 1 OF THEM LITTLE SURPRICES I GOT !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 28 2009, 04:34 PM~15806178
> *wasup :wave:
> *


:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:
ALWAY'S GOING T T T !!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 28 2009, 10:48 AM~15804688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shiiiiiiiiiiiiit d-ice is gonna be sick with that seat jeff!!!!
> *


x100000

absolutely sick shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 28 2009, 06:46 PM~15806879
> *x100000
> 
> absolutely sick shit!!!!!!!!
> *


THX DAVE I'M DOING THE BEST I CAN TO REP LUXURIOUS TO THE BEST THAT I CAN !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 28 2009, 05:54 PM~15806924
> *THX DAVE  I'M DOING  THE  BEST I CAN  TO REP LUXURIOUS TO THE BEST THAT I CAN  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :nicoderm:
> *



you are doing a great job Jeffy!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 28 2009, 10:48 PM~15808367
> *you are doing a great job Jeffy!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:  
<span style=\'color:blue\'>ALL THE WAY T T T LUXURIOUS LIVING LIFE STYLE 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:        
GOOD NIGHT & SWEAT DREAMS GUYS I'LL BE BACK IN A LITTLE BIT :yes: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :wave: well gonna watch the big game with jeffy tonight - go Als


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 29 2009, 03:22 PM~15812871
> *:thumbsup: :wave: well gonna watch the big game with jeffy tonight - go Als
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
G<span style=\'color:red\'>O MTL ALOUETTE GO !!!! </span>


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'color:blue\'>MTL ALOUETTE WINNER OF THE CUP GRAY <span style=\'color:red\'>2009 <span style=\'color:red\'>!!<span style=\'color:blue\'>!!</span> </span></span></span> :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

salut les pédales :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  
LOL  :biggrin:    :nicoderm:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 30 2009, 02:35 PM~15822146
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2009, 07:46 PM~15824813
> *wasup
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
T T T :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVRY-1 WASUP BROTHERS ANYTHING NEW ????? I KNOW WILL HAVE A LOT OF NEW THINGS SOON TO SHOW YOU GUYS :yes:  :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

pi jason tu veut tu pour les 2 roue hollow-hub 24''


----------



## syked1

p-e ouin, tu veut des 24" 144 hollow hub ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2009, 09:55 PM~15826227
> *p-e ouin, tu veut des 24" 144 hollow hub ?
> *


i got 24 hollow hub there not 144 but i could sale them to sticky boy for a fair price ...   
otherwise he could stick on to you like wood glue on a frame lolololololol maybe he wante is pote done on he's frame to in the same time for a bit extra i'll do it to evrything to help are self get rid of a sticky situation lololololol !!!!!!!!
if he as the money cuz no money no candy
the 2 of them stick togeter like glue   !!!!!
sa semble evident mais biensure sa c si son père y a dit !!!!! lolololololololol 
:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 30 2009, 12:47 AM~15818410
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>MTL ALOUETTE WINNER OF THE CUP GRAY <span style=\'color:red\'>2009 <span style=\'color:red\'>!!<span style=\'color:blue\'>!!</span> </span></span></span> :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


yesssssssssss


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2009, 11:28 PM~15829035
> *yesssssssssss
> *



fuckin big luck :uh: but yes we got it :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 1 2009, 01:38 AM~15829146
> *fuckin big luck  :uh:  but yes we got it  :biggrin:
> *



luck :0 :0 ???:nono: they fuck top they put to much guys on + we got the ball just in time 
 to come back from way back so let's just b happy & say go mtl alouette go  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
yes it was a tight one brother but we still 
got it so let's say go go to are team !!!!!
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
   peace on brother !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

SEE YOU ALL VERRY SOON !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 1 2009, 12:38 AM~15829146
> *fuckin big luck  :uh:  but yes we got it  :biggrin:
> *


yeah the Alouettes got lucky at the end but they won and that's all that counts :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 1 2009, 01:37 AM~15829859
> *
> luck :0  :0  ???:nono: they fuck top they put to  much  guys  on + we got the ball  just in time
> to come back from way back so let's just b happy & say  go mtl  alouette go  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> yes it was a  tight one  brother  but we still
> got it so let's say go go to are team !!!!!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> peace on brother !!!!!
> *


yeah we where REALLY lucky cause if there was no flags
the alls would of lost cause of a shitty kicker


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 1 2009, 12:16 PM~15833305
> *yeah we where REALLY lucky cause if there was no flags
> the alls would of lost cause of a shitty kicker
> *



x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 1 2009, 02:16 PM~15833305
> *yeah we where REALLY</span> lucky cause if there was no flags
> the alls would of lost cause of a shitty kicker
> *



:biggrin: YUP BUT THE FACT IS THERE WAS ONE 
& WE WIN END OF STORY NOW LET'S <span style=\'color:blue\'>ALL BE HAPPY & PROUD OF ARE TEAM !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :thumbsup:   :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pimp_seb

c un tipeut chair 280$ cher master lowrider pour les roue 2 24'' 144spok c 164$ aport du shipper


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 1 2009, 10:32 PM~15838446
> *
> *


:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
HEY WASUP DAVE !!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Dec 1 2009, 07:35 PM~15836470
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:  
WASUP HOMIE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 2 2009, 01:45 AM~15841024
> *c un tipeut chair 280$ cher master lowrider pour les roue 2  24'' 144spok c 164$ aport du shipper
> *


  ?????? A OUIN PIS EN PASSENT TU SAVAIT TU QUE LE SHIPING SA SE PAYE EN + DU PRIX DONNER FAIT QUE DEMENDE A TON PÈRE DE CALCULER 164 $ + SHIPING pis si sa fait pas ton affaire comende les toi mème mon glue boy !!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
lolololololololololololololololololololol !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 2 2009, 01:45 AM~15841024
> *c un tipeut chair 280$ cher master lowrider pour les roue 2  24'' 144spok c 164$ aport du shipper
> *


oui mais le prix en $$ CDN avec taux d'echange et shipping et la dounes la cave


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 2 2009, 08:26 AM~15842794
> *oui mais le prix en $$ CDN avec taux d'echange et shipping et la dounes la cave
> *


OUIN MAIS ÇA SON PÈRE Y A PAS DIT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 2 2009, 09:35 AM~15842959
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
GOOD MORNING LOLOW !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 2 2009, 02:05 AM~15841921
> *:biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> HEY WASUP DAVE  !!!!      :thumbsup:
> *


sup jeffy :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 2 2009, 09:48 AM~15843002
> *sup jeffy :biggrin:
> *


so i can take some pic of it on the bike !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 2 2009, 10:22 AM~15843166
> *:wave: good morning guys
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI TWAN !!!!


----------



## MEHDAO

> [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN11-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...SEATPAN11-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN12.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN12.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN13.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN13.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN14.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN14.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN15.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN15.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN16.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN16.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN17.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN17.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN6-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN6-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN7-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN7-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN8-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN8-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN9-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN9-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN10-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...SEATPAN10-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN25.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN25.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN1-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN1-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN20.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN20.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN19.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN19.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN18.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN18.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN3-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN3-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> shiiiiiiiiiiiiit D-glace va être malade avec cette Siège Jeff!! : Cool:
> [/ Quote]
> 
> sa défonce tous je suis sur le cul jai Rarement Une vue aussi belle selle!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by MEHDAO_@Dec 2 2009, 01:23 PM~15844813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN11-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...SEATPAN11-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN12.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN12.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN13.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN13.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN14.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN14.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN15.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN15.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN16.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN16.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN17.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN17.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN6-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN6-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN7-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN7-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN8-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN8-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN9-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN9-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN10-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...SEATPAN10-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN25.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN25.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN1-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN1-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN20.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN20.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN19.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN19.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN18.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...CESEATPAN18.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> 
> [img] [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woodys81/DTWIST/D-ICESEATPAN3-1.jpg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Woo...ESEATPAN3-1.jpg[/url] [/ img]
> shiiiiiiiiiiiiit D-glace va être malade avec cette Siège Jeff!! : Cool:
> [/ Quote]
> 
> sa défonce tous je suis sur le cul jai Rarement Une vue aussi belle selle!
> [/b][/quote]
> [color=blue][SIZE=2] [/color][/SIZE]:) :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 2 2009, 02:30 PM~15845737
> *
> *


  :wave: :wave: 
hi brother !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 2 2009, 09:34 AM~15842957
> *OUIN MAIS ÇA SON  PÈRE Y A PAS  DIT  !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Ouin avoue lol


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

Sup fam :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## nelsonsith

More LuxuriouS bikes commin' out in the 514.


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

good morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 3 2009, 08:04 AM~15856386
> *good morning guys :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
 GOOD MORNING bro & all you guys !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 2 2009, 11:29 PM~15853823
> *More LuxuriouS bikes commin' out in the 514.
> *


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 3 2009, 10:11 AM~15856665
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 3 2009, 10:02 AM~15856622
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
 WASUP DAVE !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 2 2009, 07:39 PM~15849494
> *Ouin avoue lol
> *


 :biggrin:  LOL !!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

New project :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











Can you tell whats different? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 3 2009, 01:24 PM~15858724
> *New project  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell whats different? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: I go for the reflectors in the wire wheels!!! :dunno: Is that right??




:biggrin: héhé, nice frame Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: HeY_LoW guys


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 3 2009, 12:28 PM~15858774
> *:yes: I go for the reflectors in the wire wheels!!! :dunno: Is that right??
> :biggrin: héhé, nice frame Rob :thumbsup:
> *


Thats not what im talking about :biggrin: 

Thanx Ant


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 3 2009, 02:24 PM~15858724
> *New project  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seat post :dunno: ??? :biggrin: anyway it's looking nice keep on the good work homie !!! </span>   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 3 2009, 02:29 PM~15858790
> *:wave: HeY_LoW guys
> *


WASUP TWAN !!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 3 2009, 12:37 PM~15858894
> *the seat post  :dunno: ??? :biggrin:  anyway it's looking  nice  keep on the good work homie !!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I cut the frameand welded the piece where the seat post was :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 3 2009, 02:40 PM~15858940
> *I cut the frameand welded the piece where the seat post was :cheesy:
> *


yeah i was right :biggrin: i knew it i dide not talk aboult the other tube cuz it's just clear that it hade been cut :biggrin: again nice work keep it on homie !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 3 2009, 12:54 PM~15859121
> *yeah i was right  :biggrin:  i knew it  i dide not talk aboult the other tube cuz it's  just  clear that it  hade been cut  :biggrin:  again nice work keep it on  homie !!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 3 2009, 04:23 PM~15860164
> *Thanx bro :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 3 2009, 02:24 PM~15858724
> *New project  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell whats different? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats different. you cut out the downtube and put it in place of the seatpost. looks cool


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 3 2009, 02:28 PM~15860202
> *thats different. you cut out the downtube and put it in place of the seatpost.  looks cool
> *


Thanx bro. Im glad I dont ride my bikes because it wouldnt handle much weight :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

je vais peinturée mon bike dans pas long


----------



## syked1

kool qui fait le putty?


----------



## syked1

wasup Dave :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 3 2009, 07:52 PM~15863557
> *kool qui fait le putty?
> *


un des encien employer a mon pere on a faite le desue pi un des cote demain on fini ca


----------



## pimp_seb

une forche square twist 26'' ca existe tu c comme dans le film baby boy


----------



## syked1

no en faite ca etais fabriquer par Manny's Bike Shop a Compton, California specificment pour cette bike la comme il a faite tout la reste aussi


----------



## syked1




----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 3 2009, 10:14 PM~15865253
> *no en faite ca etais fabriquer par Manny's Bike Shop a Compton, California specificment pour cette bike la comme il a faite tout la reste aussi
> *


ouin mais c tu possible de lui demander si i peut en fair une paraille parce que je veux pas investire une fortune desue ce bike la pi je veut le ryder pi fair une coupe de show avec


----------



## pimp_seb

laisser fair ca je vais m'achter une fourch ordinair 26'' pi je vais prendre les mesure pi je vais fair une fourche comme dens baby boy pi si non ca va etre une fourche custom


----------



## syked1

kool


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning les amis


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 4 2009, 09:34 AM~15868347
> *:wave: good morning les amis
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
hi twan !!!!
WASUP GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 4 2009, 01:53 AM~15866670
> *laisser fair ca je vais m'achter une fourch ordinair 26'' pi je vais prendre les mesure pi je vais fair une fourche comme dens baby boy pi si non ca va etre une fourche custom
> *



:rant: bla bla bla bla bla bla it's glue boy communication code !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
glue boy= rare race of 2 legs walking mamels only 1 exemple 
know to men existing on heart .. :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 3 2009, 09:13 PM~15864502
> *une forche square twist 26'' ca existe tu c comme dans le film baby boy
> *


Je veux cette armature également :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 4 2009, 03:46 PM~15872035
> *Je veux cette armature également  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 4 2009, 04:46 PM~15872035
> *Je veux cette armature également  :0
> *



what lol some1 just used google or babelfish to translate lol its all good bro
you want that .... equally ? what armature?


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 4 2009, 03:57 PM~15872685-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Dec 4 2009, 04:44 PM~15873065
> *what lol some1 just used google or babelfish to translate lol its all good bro
> you want that .... equally ? what armature?
> *


Just trying to fit in bro lol :biggrin:


----------



## nelsonsith

Keep on loving the LuxuriouS lowriding game like you've all done until now. You are all teaching and passing on to me( a new B ) youre passion for the game. Thanks, I just wanted to say that!

LuX lowriders 4 LifE!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 5 2009, 01:49 AM~15877717
> *Keep on loving the LuxuriouS lowriding game like you've all done until now. You are all teaching and passing on to me( a new B ) youre passion for the game. Thanks, I just wanted to say that!
> 
> LuX lowriders 4 LifE!!!
> *


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 5 2009, 12:49 AM~15877717
> *Keep on loving the LuxuriouS lowriding game like you've all done until now. You are all teaching and passing on to me( a new B ) youre passion for the game. Thanks, I just wanted to say that!
> 
> LuX lowriders 4 LifE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: heylow guys


----------



## syked1

sup twan


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15882192
> *sup twan
> *


sup guys   :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: 
 HI WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2009, 06:16 PM~15882192
> *sup twan
> *


Baaahf, nothing good! J'ai une mononucléose! so no work for at least a month and no dance and no physical effort for a long period :angry: it 's sucks....

about you Jay?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 6 2009, 01:43 PM~15888251
> *Baaahf, nothing good! J'ai une mononucléose! so no work for at least a month and no dance and no physical effort for a long period :angry: it 's sucks....
> 
> about you Jay?
> *


damnnnnnnnnnn that sucks twoine


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 6 2009, 12:43 PM~15888251
> *Baaahf, nothing good! J'ai une mononucléose! so no work for at least a month and no dance and no physical effort for a long period :angry: it 's sucks....
> 
> about you Jay?
> *



at least its winter bro... no event or nothing :uh:


----------



## PurpleLicious

progress for nelson


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 6 2009, 02:43 PM~15888251
> *Baaahf, nothing good! J'ai une mononucléose! so no work for at least a month and no dance and no physical effort for a long period :angry: it 's sucks....
> 
> about you Jay?
> *


Mono comme la maladie de la baiser? damn cest chier bro


----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 6 2009, 11:43 AM~15888251
> *Baaahf, nothing good! J'ai une mononucléose! so no work for at least a month and no dance and no physical effort for a long period :angry: it 's sucks....
> 
> about you Jay?
> *


Sorry bout that Homie.


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
  WASUP BROTHERS !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 6 2009, 03:55 PM~15889182
> *progress for nelson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 6 2009, 04:55 PM~15889182
> *progress for nelson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 7 2009, 12:40 PM~15899291
> *
> *



this bike will kick some ass!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 6 2009, 02:55 PM~15889182
> *progress for nelson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

:0 :0 x 4 

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 6 2009, 04:42 PM~15889496
> *Mono comme la maladie de la baiser? damn cest chier bro
> *



ouais... exactement!!! :tears: :tears:


mononucleosis


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 6 2009, 03:55 PM~15889182
> *progress for nelson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 MaaannnnnNN!!!! That's very original! I like that :thumbsup: great job for a *T T T* bike


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 7 2009, 09:22 PM~15904074
> *ouais... exactement!!! :tears: :tears:
> mononucleosis
> *


damn that sucks bro, all the best to you


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 7 2009, 08:29 PM~15904165
> *damn that sucks bro, all the best to you
> *



 Thank you bro, it's very appreciated!!!
The best... I'm a part of the family


----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 7 2009, 01:00 PM~15900107
> *this bike will kick some ass!
> *


Damn right Homies!


----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 7 2009, 06:24 PM~15904095
> * MaaannnnnNN!!!! That's very original! I like that :thumbsup: great job for a T T T bike
> *


Thanks alot Dude! I hope to live up to all of you guys expectations.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 7 2009, 11:47 PM~15906212
> *Thanks alot Dude! I hope to live up to all of you guys expectations.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

LuxuriouS bikes are for sure coming out of our city in 2010...










LuxuriouS Montreal Chapter!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 7 2009, 03:00 PM~15900107
> *this bike will kick some ass!
> *


it will be another MTL Lux awsome bike!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 7 2009, 08:21 PM~15904893
> * Thank you bro, it's very appreciated!!!
> The best... I'm a part of the family
> *



would you be able to come at the christmas party?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 8 2009, 09:25 AM~15910505
> *would you be able to come at the christmas party?
> *


because I can't work to Gatineau..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I was thinking to make the small trip to Dom Maurice's place :yes: To see all you guys


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 8 2009, 09:51 AM~15910631
> *because I can't work to Gatineau.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I was thinking to make the small trip to Dom Maurice's place :yes: To see all you guys
> *



fucking nice twan!!!!
hope you can pass by!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 8 2009, 02:20 PM~15912321
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2009, 10:22 AM~15910499
> *it will be another MTL Lux awsome bike!!!!
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
WASUP DAVE !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 8 2009, 10:36 AM~15910902
> *fucking nice twan!!!!
> hope you can pass by!!!
> *



:uh: I hope so much that I can too :x: :x: !!!!!! 


It will depend of my throat    I sucked to much breats :0  joke


----------



## alex_low

maybe be in mtl this weekend 

like I say to purple I gonna txtmsg her to say if I be there

maybe see U all soon fuckers


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 8 2009, 10:28 PM~15917857
> *maybe be in mtl this weekend
> 
> like I say to purple I gonna txtmsg her to say if I be there
> 
> maybe see U all soon fuckers
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 8 2009, 02:35 PM~15913072
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WASUP DAVE !!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 8 2009, 08:28 PM~15917857
> *maybe be in mtl this weekend
> 
> like I say to purple I gonna txtmsg her to say if I be there
> 
> maybe see U all soon fuckers
> *



im not a bitch fool! :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15918009
> *:wave:
> *



hey mon dave your going to meet  miss jeffy jeff leroux at the party !!!! :yes: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 8 2009, 10:16 PM~15918433
> *
> hey mon dave your going to meet  miss jeffy jeff leroux  at the party !!!! :yes:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


your girlfriend????????? :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2009, 11:19 PM~15918467
> *your girlfriend????????? :0
> *


YUP !!!! WELL SHE WOULD LIKE TO BE MORE :biggrin: LIKE MY WIFE lolololol not for me not now 4 sure !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 8 2009, 10:16 PM~15918433
> *
> hey mon dave your going to meet  miss jeffy jeff leroux  at the party !!!! :yes:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



jason??? :0 










































im kidding bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

heheheheehehehe i call shotgun on being the pitcher  lol


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 9 2009, 12:45 AM~15919858
> *jason??? :0
> im kidding bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lololololol  :biggrin:  her name is judy she's from mont-tremblent !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHERS  :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

Sandra's Bike the "Blue Angel" at Kandy Shop Customs in Texas getting repainted


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 8 2009, 11:22 PM~15920346
> *Sandra's Bike the "Blue Angel" at Kandy Shop Customs in Texas getting repainted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thx for posting the pics :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 9 2009, 01:04 AM~15920107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thx big bro for the help !!!! :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
 GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 9 2009, 12:05 AM~15920117
> *lololololol  :biggrin:  her name is judy she's from mont-tremblent    !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 AM~15922494
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 9 2009, 12:04 AM~15920107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnn this bike is gonna be sicker than sick!!!!!!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 9 2009, 12:22 AM~15920346
> *Sandra's Bike the "Blue Angel" at Kandy Shop Customs in Texas getting repainted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow big things for the Montreal Lux bike club in 2010!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 9 2009, 09:22 AM~15922509
> *damnnnnnnnnnnn this bike is gonna be sicker than sick!!!!!!! :0
> *


i'm doing my best so that the new D-ICE will froze the competion solide j/k !!!!    :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 9 2009, 08:30 AM~15922547
> *i'm doing my best so that the new  D-ICE  will froze the competion solide  j/k !!!!      :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 9 2009, 09:33 AM~15922558
> *
> *


  :nicoderm:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1+Dec 8 2009, 11:04 PM~15920107-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that 3rd wheel
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Dec 8 2009, 11:22 PM~15920346
> *Sandra's Bike the "Blue Angel" at Kandy Shop Customs in Texas getting repainted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15918388
> *im not a bitch fool!  :uh:
> *




 damn U dont wanna sleep whit me :cheesy: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Shit Jeff!!!! Ce siège est du solide!!! WOWWW, reste plus qu'à engraver et chrome le tout, tro sickkkkkkk 





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





*T * T * T*


----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2009, 07:22 AM~15910499
> *it will be another MTL Lux awsome bike!!!!
> *


Thank you very much Mr. Dave Prez!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 9 2009, 04:59 PM~15926581
> * Shit Jeff!!!! Ce siège est du solide!!! WOWWW, reste plus qu'à engraver et chrome le tout, tro sickkkkkkk
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> T * T * T</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>THX TWAN MAIS TU OUBLIE LES MURALS LE PINSTRIPE PIS DAUTRE PETITE SURPRISES !!!! :biggrin:     :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: 
all the way ttmft !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 9 2009, 03:43 PM~15925900
> *I like that 3rd wheel
> :cheesy:
> *


thx !!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 8 2009, 10:22 PM~15920346
> *Sandra's Bike the "Blue Angel" at Kandy Shop Customs in Texas getting repainted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's going to be ALL OUT! for Sandra and my HOME BOY Manny... Simply the BEST!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2009, 08:57 AM~15935168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 Look like a high quality product  a LuxuriouS product :thumbsup:













:wave: good morning every-1


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 10 2009, 10:37 AM~15935337
> *:0  :0 Look like a high quality product  a LuxuriouS product :thumbsup:
> :wave: good morning every-1
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP TWAN !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## nelsonsith

Sup Homies!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 10 2009, 12:43 PM~15936120
> *Sup Homies!!!
> *


:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:  
 T T T !!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## syked1

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced 

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US upon discretion and based on amount of parts.



Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finished










fender brace 









[/quote]

also 2 styles of crown cads or cut parts for sale:


----------



## eastside1989

TGIF.... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 11 2009, 08:15 AM~15946373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these are bad ass!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys i'm back !!!!!   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 11 2009, 07:15 AM~15946373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LuxuriouS HoodieS! Lol.


----------



## REC




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for the luxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS BROTHERS & HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!!!  :angel: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2009, 09:40 AM~15957619
> *ttt for the luxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!!
> *


 T T T BROTHER !!!!! :angel: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

party tonight!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 12 2009, 09:17 AM~15957709
> *party tonight!
> *


yesssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

ou ca un party


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 12 2009, 01:17 PM~15958548
> *ou ca un party
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :biggrin: Good morning guys!!!!! :wave: :wave:



It was a great party yesterday and I'm happy to had the chance to be down there.... even for an hour :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 12 2009, 12:17 PM~15958548
> *ou ca un party
> *


stai pour les membres seulment et les personne invitee par des membres


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 13 2009, 10:53 AM~15966644
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Good morning guys!!!!! :wave: :wave:
> It was a great party yesterday and I'm happy to had the chance to be down there.... even for an hour :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It was great to see you Twoine!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

nouveau car club roc a fella cc montréal chapitre :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 13 2009, 03:30 PM~15968360
> *nouveau car club roc a fella cc montréal chapitre :biggrin:
> *


enfin tu t'es fait un club!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Pics of our annual christmas dinner on saturday


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

wheres the pix of huggies after his make-up job lol


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 13 2009, 10:18 PM~15971088
> *wheres the pix of huggies after his make-up job lol
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

je peinture mon bike demain jeune metalic pi j'ai hate de voir le resulta


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 14 2009, 05:22 PM~15979389
> *je peinture mon bike demain jeune metalic pi j'ai hate de voir le resulta
> *


vat it do


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 14 2009, 06:22 PM~15979389
> *je peinture mon bike demain jeune metalic pi j'ai hate de voir le resulta
> *


cool mettre des photo sur photobucket.com et apres copier les code IMG pour coller ici


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15979818
> *cool mettre des photo sur photobucket.com et apres copier les code IMG pour coller ici
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
 avec de la colle a bois !!!!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 13 2009, 03:30 PM~15968360
> *nouveau car club roc a fella cc montréal chapitre :biggrin:
> *


humm
un car club...
mais ta juste un bike?!


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 14 2009, 06:19 PM~15979818
> *cool mettre des photo sur photobucket.com et apres copier les code IMG pour coller ici
> *


damn dont push your luck too far 
just painting it must be a miracle on its own


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 14 2009, 08:50 PM~15980653
> *damn dont push your luck too far
> just painting it must be a miracle on its own
> *


yeah it will be a miracle, especially with out the help from his dads former employees like the putty


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 14 2009, 06:18 PM~15980906
> *yeah it will be a miracle, especially with out the help from his dads former employees like the putty
> *



damn 

I think U really like this dude 

:tongue:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 14 2009, 05:44 PM~15980012
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> avec  de la colle a bois !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


non pas vraiment


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 14 2009, 06:49 PM~15980640
> *humm
> un car club...
> mais ta juste un bike?!
> *


sa serais un bike club


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 14 2009, 08:43 PM~15981216
> *damn
> 
> I think U really like this dude
> 
> :tongue:
> *


1 word

R E T A R D 
but its not his fault


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
WASUP GUYS !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 14 2009, 07:49 PM~15980640
> *humm
> un car club...
> mais ta juste un bike?!
> *




Pi encore là....


----------



## syked1

on vera ca a soir, je vais avec pas de chaine  voir ca en live


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

Does anybody have a trike kit for sale or can get 1 for cheaper than store prices


----------



## syked1

shipping from here would be a whore like $60-80 + at least


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 15 2009, 01:45 PM~15988902
> *shipping from here would be a whore like $60-80 + at least
> *


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

:0


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'color:green\'>Hi twan wasup !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## nelsonsith

Hope you like the completly new redesigns for my handle bars and sissy bar; check it out!

Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Holla Back!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I like it Nelson


----------



## nelsonsith

Merci Mon Dave!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 16 2009, 10:08 AM~15996955
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 16 2009, 01:07 PM~15998011
> *wasup guys :wave:
> *


wasup guys :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys

hey ti matt sup?


----------



## lowriderbikelife

mon bike avance peu a peu !!! :biggrin: LuxuriouS i'm comming


----------



## syked1

cool hugo looks nice keep us posted


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Dec 16 2009, 09:53 PM~16002723
> *mon bike avance peu a peu !!!  :biggrin:    LuxuriouS i'm comming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 
KEEP ON GOING IT'S LOOKING NICE BRO !!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith+Dec 15 2009, 09:31 PM~15993530-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like the completly new redesigns for my handle bars and sissy bar; check it out!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holla Back!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats hot bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriderbikelife_@Dec 16 2009, 07:53 PM~16002723
> *mon bike avance peu a peu !!!  :biggrin:    LuxuriouS i'm comming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: damn cant wait to get back to work fuck ive got a lumbar sprain (entorse lumbaire) and it fuckin sucks ass


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: big HEY_LOW to all my bros  :thumbsup:



T T T


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 01:42 PM~16009608
> *:thumbsup: damn cant wait to get back to work fuck ive got a lumbar sprain (entorse lumbaire) and it fuckin sucks ass
> *




:0 



:thumbsdown: 


hope you'll be alright soon J!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2009, 09:25 PM~15992816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 LuxuriouS till they die :thumbsup: 4 LIFE


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Dec 16 2009, 08:53 PM~16002723
> *mon bike avance peu a peu !!!  :biggrin:    LuxuriouS i'm comming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 sweet frame U-go!!!! That's what you where talking on 19th!!!! :biggrin: with custom parts    


I need to do a little bit of work on mine.... :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Dec 17 2009, 01:31 PM~16009509
> *Thats hot bro
> 
> *




:yes: I agree x2


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 01:42 PM~16009608
> *:thumbsup: damn cant wait to get back to work fuck ive got a lumbar sprain (entorse lumbaire) and it fuckin sucks ass
> *


merde LuxuriouS commence a avoir autant de blesser que le canadien de montreal :angry:


----------



## syked1

i appologize to 68 chevy hes a good guy no rip off here - Steve/Nelson fender will be here tomorrow


----------



## syked1

Almost have Nelson's Jester fork finalized, just a few more details about the 2nd layer to figure and its all ready

Base Layer is in white
2nd Layer in blue










Offset of approximately 3/32" = space between edge of first layer and edge of second layer


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 04:53 PM~16011408
> *i appologize to 68 chevy hes a good guy no rip off here - Steve/Nelson fender will be here tomorrow
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## syked1

i was beggining to wonder if he was legit cause of things that were said about him but hes a good guy, and he is comin thru with his promise to ship the fender


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 10:08 PM~16014755
> *i was beggining to wonder if he was legit cause of things that were said about him but hes a good guy, and he is comin thru with his promise to ship the fender
> *


----------



## syked1

:wave: so you made a skating area on the beaver lake bro ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 02:42 PM~16009608
> *:thumbsup: damn cant wait to get back to work fuck ive got a lumbar sprain (entorse lumbaire) and it fuckin sucks ass
> *


that really suck big time bro dammm take care of you during the time that i'm away in the north & will do the same on the so say hill or montagne or what ever they call it lolololol !!!!   
i'LL stay in touch whit you & the rest of the guys 
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHERS
& DAMMMM IT'S FRIZING UP HERE  
D-ICEY-JEFFY-JEFF from st-sauveur   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 17 2009, 06:49 AM~16007436
> *
> *


Je vais etre consistant dans mes efforts de representer ma ville au MAXIMUM!!! Si quelqu'un exige cela de moi je peux le prouver avec mes TATTOOS!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Dec 17 2009, 10:16 PM~16014868-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: so you made a skating area on the beaver lake bro ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nelsonsith_@Dec 18 2009, 01:34 AM~16016971
> *Je vais etre consistant dans mes efforts de representer ma ville au MAXIMUM!!! Si quelqu'un exige cela de moi je peux le prouver avec mes TATTOOS!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

Sup fam


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## syked1

yo Abel, je penser a ca pis je revisiter mon CAD de Plaque Jumbo si je rajoute les "jambes" en bas de la plaque jumbo la il sera pas possible de couper dans un tole de 4 pied par 8 pied cest pour ca javais pas faite auparavant. 

Car la en ce moment il fit les 2 partis dans un tole de 4x8 pied. un peu moin de 2 pied par 4 pied chaque

Mais la ou jai faite des trou on pourrait rajouter des pattes qui s'enleve qui semble a des patte de plaque normal qui va jusque en bas avec un "pied". 

Sinon si jen rajoute sur le Cad ca va couter encore plus cher car il va etre oubliger de couper dans un tole de 5 pied par 10 pied. 

Tout va etre en Aluminium qui coute plus cher deja des debut mais on va sauver dans le poid totale et on est pas oublige de plater - buffer au mirroir suffit

On pourrrait faire vraiment immense mais on va comme meme payer le prix pour aussi

Check bro jai rajouter les pattes - elle est de 3'-11-1/8" large
22-1/32" haut sans pattes & 30" haut avec pattes


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2009, 02:21 PM~16029387
> *yo Abel, je penser a ca pis je revisiter mon CAD de Plaque Jumbo si je rajoute les "jambes" en bas de la plaque jumbo la il sera pas possible de couper dans un tole de 4 pied par 8 pied cest pour ca javais pas faite auparavant.
> 
> Car la en ce moment il fit les 2 partis dans un tole de 4x8 pied. un peu moin de 2 pied par 4 pied chaque
> 
> Mais la ou jai faite des trou on pourrait rajouter des pattes qui s'enleve qui semble a des patte de plaque normal qui va jusque en bas avec un "pied".
> 
> Sinon si jen rajoute sur le Cad ca va couter encore plus cher car il va etre oubliger de couper dans un tole de 5 pied par 10 pied.
> 
> Tout va etre en Aluminium qui coute plus cher deja des debut mais on va sauver dans le poid totale et on est pas oublige de plater - buffer au mirroir suffit
> 
> On pourrrait faire vraiment immense mais on va comme meme payer le prix pour aussi
> 
> Check bro jai rajouter les pattes - elle est de 3'-11-1/8" large
> 22-1/32" haut sans pattes & 30" haut avec pattes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 Daaaammmmnnnnn!!!! BAD ASS plaque


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 19 2009, 04:14 PM~16029737
> * Daaaammmmnnnnn!!!! BAD ASS plaque
> *


Jumbo Jumbo lol

pres de 2 pied par 4 pied


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2009, 03:15 PM~16029746
> *Jumbo Jumbo lol
> 
> pres de 2 pied par 4 pied
> *



Même la NASA pourait l'appercevoir


----------



## syked1

that would be nice  a picture of our plaque from space lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2009, 03:18 PM~16029775
> *that would be nice  a picture of our plaque from space lol
> *


héhé... the shining star!!! Becase we now got a Stardust ready for next summer :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yup


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 19 2009, 03:19 PM~16029784
> *héhé... the shining star!!! Becase we now got a Stardust ready for next summer :biggrin:
> *


.... And a lot of sick bikes toooooooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2009, 04:21 PM~16029792
> *yup
> *


x2 lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 19 2009, 03:19 PM~16029784
> *héhé... the shining star!!! Becase we now got a Stardust ready for next summer :biggrin:
> *


Starburst not Stardust unless Stardust is another car or bike coming out? :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2009, 02:21 PM~16029387
> *yo Abel, je penser a ca pis je revisiter mon CAD de Plaque Jumbo si je rajoute les "jambes" en bas de la plaque jumbo la il sera pas possible de couper dans un tole de 4 pied par 8 pied cest pour ca javais pas faite auparavant.
> 
> Car la en ce moment il fit les 2 partis dans un tole de 4x8 pied. un peu moin de 2 pied par 4 pied chaque
> 
> Mais la ou jai faite des trou on pourrait rajouter des pattes qui s'enleve qui semble a des patte de plaque normal qui va jusque en bas avec un "pied".
> 
> Sinon si jen rajoute sur le Cad ca va couter encore plus cher car il va etre oubliger de couper dans un tole de 5 pied par 10 pied.
> 
> Tout va etre en Aluminium qui coute plus cher deja des debut mais on va sauver dans le poid totale et on est pas oublige de plater - buffer au mirroir suffit
> 
> On pourrrait faire vraiment immense mais on va comme meme payer le prix pour aussi
> 
> Check bro jai rajouter les pattes - elle est de 3'-11-1/8" large
> 22-1/32" haut sans pattes & 30" haut avec pattes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




malade jason!!!! tu fais de la criss de job!!! sa couterais combien de plus avec les pattes?


----------



## syked1

Thanks bro - je ne sais pas le prix encore, car je vien de finir le cad avec le 2ieme layer et les pattes. en semaine je vais essayer d'envoye pour coter. En meme tamps p-e je pourrait faire un dessin pour les 2 support avec pied comme ca cest tt fait las bas apart assemble les pied au support vertical.


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## nelsonsith

The Plate is going to be SUPER representative for the club. COOL stuff Homie Jay!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: thx :biggrin:


----------



## nelsonsith

This is a little somethin' I found for Mr. Purplemagic (Steven).
Enjoy Guys!!! He! He! He!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

wasup guys hey AMB hows things in Europe?


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 19 2009, 02:17 PM~16029759
> *Même la NASA pourait l'appercevoir
> *


pas sur de ca c trop loing dans l'éspace pour que la nasa voit ca


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## syked1

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

**X-mas special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 

1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:










What you will get:
1x pair Fork
1x pair Sissybar - With choice of mounting holes location
1x Crown
1x Steering
1x pair Pedals 1/2" Non-Rotating with threads
4x Axle Cover/Knock-Off - send me 2x front & 2x rear Nuts for easier assembly
1x Conti Kit = 4x arms from Seat & Axle(with choice of mounting holes location) + 1x rim mount
4x Flat Fender Braces - you bend super easy bent along outside of fender then bolt inside


----------



## syked1

the LUX MTL Blue Angel by Sandra - Manny's Wife


----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2009, 08:53 PM~16052569
> *the LUX MTL Blue Angel by Sandra - Manny's Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your bike looks GREAT Sandra!


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2009, 10:53 PM~16052569
> *the LUX MTL Blue Angel by Sandra - Manny's Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2009, 10:53 PM~16052569
> *the LUX MTL Blue Angel by Sandra - Manny's Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 22 2009, 01:01 PM~16057695
> *:wave:
> *



'Sup Jay


----------



## syked1

sup twan how are you? Im slowly getting better from the sore back


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 22 2009, 02:03 PM~16058276
> *sup twan how are you? Im slowly getting better from the sore back
> *



 That's a good new if you get over it :thumbsup:


For me, I'm recharging ''my battery''! The longer step of the mono :angry: but I'm feeling way better that last week


----------



## lowriderbikelife

Dautre pics !! CA SEN VIEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yes sir les boys!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowriderbikelife_@Dec 22 2009, 04:11 PM~16059391
> *Dautre pics !! CA SEN VIEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

always good to see new pix of progress.

Me and Jo $ have almost all the components to finish his new trike kit :0 All twisted :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 22 2009, 05:27 PM~16060118
> *always good to see new pix of progress.
> 
> Me and Jo $ have almost all the components to finish his new trike kit  :0 All twisted  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Can't wait to see thisssss!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2009, 05:57 PM~16050284
> *JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List
> 
> All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN
> 
> Laser Cutting Services price list
> 
> **X-mas special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600  = free shipping up to $40
> 
> 1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85
> 1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
> 1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
> 1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
> 2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
> 1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
> 1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
> 4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
> 2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
> 2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
> 4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or
> 2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240
> 2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260
> 
> I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.
> 
> Shipping: $ to be paid by client
> 
> Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you will get:
> 1x pair Fork
> 1x pair Sissybar - With choice of mounting holes location
> 1x Crown
> 1x Steering
> 1x pair Pedals 1/2" Non-Rotating with threads
> 4x Axle Cover/Knock-Off - send me 2x front & 2x rear Nuts for easier assembly
> 1x Conti Kit = 4x arms from Seat & Axle(with choice of mounting holes location) + 1x rim mount
> 4x Flat Fender Braces - you bend super easy bent along outside of fender then bolt inside
> *





> _Originally posted by syked1+Dec 21 2009, 09:53 PM~16052569-->
> 
> 
> 
> the LUX MTL Blue Angel by Sandra - Manny's Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriderbikelife_@Dec 22 2009, 03:11 PM~16059391
> *Dautre pics !! CA SEN VIEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 22 2009, 05:27 PM~16060118
> *always good to see new pix of progress.
> 
> Me and Jo $ have almost all the components to finish his new trike kit  :0 All twisted  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


ohhhhh shitttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## alex_low

:biggrin: 

merry xmas from lowriderquebec.com

 

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

blue angel is ready to fly home :0


----------



## lowriderbikelife

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 23 2009, 04:12 PM~16070812
> *:biggrin:
> 
> merry xmas from lowriderquebec.com
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: JOYEUX NOEL A TOI ALEX !


----------



## syked1

nice pix from Unity C.C. near Vancouver, BC


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

da shizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzznit... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hell yeah i think that photo is taken at the annual hot rod and custom car show in langley, bc about 10 minutes from my parents place


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 23 2009, 05:46 PM~16071637
> *nice pix from Unity C.C. near Vancouver, BC
> *



I don't know I take it in the topic best layitlow picture

the original color of the impy is blue


----------



## syked1

sweet


----------



## titslover

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

*T T T*


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by titslover_@Dec 24 2009, 12:20 AM~16073712
> *:biggrin:
> *


wasup biggie

Got a price on the jumbo plaque - just need to find out if it can be picked up on a late friday evening


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

MERRY CHRISTMAS LUXURIOUS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

suppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp guys!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## syked1

Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 24 2009, 01:45 PM~16078728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada  LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter
> *



:thumbsup: Same to you JzN bro and to all of you guys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## EVIL WAYS

MERRY X MAS AN HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## lolow

merry x-mas family :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

merry x-mas family


----------



## el-rimo

:wave:


----------



## alex_low

merry X Mass fuckers


----------



## pimp_seb

joyeux noel gang de lop :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hey cest colle a bois ca va


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 25 2009, 06:06 PM~16089196
> *hey cest suce zozo ca va colle a bois ?
> *


ouin toi


----------



## syked1

pas pire je vien de voir "pas de chaine" lol 
AKA ...


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 25 2009, 07:03 PM~16089462
> *pas pire je vien de voir "pas de chaine" lol
> AKA ...
> *


ok ouin c koi ki fait de bon


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 25 2009, 09:04 PM~16089468
> *ok ouin c koi ki fait de bon
> *


pas grand chose comme dhabitude lol no il a parker sur un banc de neige avec son honda plancher tt pourrit fak il fallu pelleter sus la char pis apres un bon 30-45 minutes ca sorti


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## syked1

hello?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Sandras' bike is coming along real nice*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 22 2009, 05:27 PM~16060118
> *always good to see new pix of progress.
> 
> Me and Jo $ have almost all the components to finish his new trike kit  :0 All twisted  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


good shit Jason...Joe $ needs a decent looking bike out there this year to rep period!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*
luxurious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2009, 12:47 PM~16100422
> *good shit Jason...Joe $ needs a decent looking bike out there this year to rep period!!! :biggrin:
> *


that trike kit is for something else
He will, the parts are designed already  for his green trike with the huge lover seat


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 28 2009, 03:41 PM~16111582
> *that trike kit is for something else
> He will, the parts are designed already  for his green trike with the huge lover seat
> *


oh shit right on...Looks like he will finally have something out there thanks to our bike prez!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## syked1

Can we say Jumbo Plaque and Stand Legs (almost 3 feet tall from bottom of plaque arms-bolted to plaque arms and solid square "feet" welded underneth as bases)


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

g'day mates


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 28 2009, 11:40 PM~16116622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

wasup guys


----------



## eastside1989

Keep tht sick work comming in 2010.....


----------



## syked1

hell yeah we will  have a good one jimbo


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2009, 01:05 PM~16132720
> *hell yeah we will  have a good one jimbo
> *


----------



## syked1

wasup Twan feeling any better?


----------



## lolow

wasup lux familia :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 30 2009, 11:57 AM~16132690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep tht sick work comming in 2010.....
> *


happy new year Jimbo!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 30 2009, 10:46 PM~16138359
> *happy new year Jimbo!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


happy new year to all you guys !!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Happy New Year guys! Any resolutions?

For myself... I'll try to do those project faster


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 31 2009, 12:58 PM~16144328
> *Happy New Year guys! Any resolutions?
> 
> For myself... I'll try to do those project faster
> *


by the way real nice paint job on the blue angle :thumbsup:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

wassuppp :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 31 2009, 02:32 PM~16145232
> *wassuppp  :0  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
not to much just boarding & drawing new part on my auto-cad :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
wasup whit you big bro !!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 31 2009, 04:39 PM~16146426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TO YOU TO BRO !!!!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY LUX BRAHHSSSSSSSS* :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

happy new years guys


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

2010!!!!!!!! Big year for the Lux!!!!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

happy new year 2010


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 1 2010, 12:30 PM~16153258
> *2010!!!!!!!! Big year for the Lux!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 1 2010, 03:30 PM~16153258
> *2010!!!!!!!! Big year for the Lux!!!!!!!
> *


DAMMMMMM RIGHT !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

Hope all is well. Happy New Year Lux. Doin it again in 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


A happy new year to every-1   All the besTTT for 2010


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 2 2010, 12:42 PM~16160839
> *:wave:
> A happy new year to every-1    All the besTTT for 2010
> *


same to you twan...
hope you get well soon !!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys Happy New years and 2010 is gonna be another strong year with lots of progress and great times had showing the people our love for lowriding :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 2 2010, 06:32 PM~16164163
> *wasup guys Happy New years and 2010 is gonna be another strong year with lots of progress and great times had showing the people our love for lowriding :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


HELLLLL YEAAAAH! HOMIE!!!


----------



## killa lowrider

happy new year to everyone and happy b day to me :0


----------



## syked1

bonne fete le gros, mais il faut tu change ton signature


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 3 2010, 04:03 PM~16170714
> *bonne fete le gros, mais il faut tu change ton signature
> *



x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 3 2010, 12:33 PM~16169249
> *happy new year to everyone and happy b day to me  :0
> *


bonne fete JMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 2 2010, 08:32 PM~16164163
> *wasup guys Happy New years and 2010 is gonna be another strong year with lots of progress and great times had showing the people our love for lowriding :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 3 2010, 05:03 PM~16170714
> *bonne fete le gros, mais il faut tu change ton signature
> *


x 6 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2010, 07:48 PM~16182051
> *
> *


WASUP MON DAVE !!!! 
LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
T T T !!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 4 2010, 10:00 PM~16184550
> *WASUP MON DAVE !!!!
> LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  UNITY 4 EVER  BROTHER !!!!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yessssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Next meeting will be taking place on saturday january 16 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m*


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hey-LoW guys  probably be there to the next meeting :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 3 2010, 04:03 PM~16170714
> *bonne fete le gros, mais il faut tu change ton signature
> *


 :0 15 years old?


Bonne fête en ertard Joe manger!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 6 2010, 01:28 PM~16202451
> *
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:
WASUP BRO !!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

[/quote]












:0 THAT'S REEEEEEAAAAAALLY FUCKED UP!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 6 2010, 01:21 PM~16202390
> *:0 15 years old?
> Bonne fête en ertard Joe manger!!! :thumbsup:
> *


    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

>











:0 THAT'S REEEEEEAAAAAALLY FUCKED UP!!!!
[/quote]
YUP !!!! YOU CAN SAY THAT I HAVE SEEN THAT TRIKE :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## abel

>











:0 THAT'S REEEEEEAAAAAALLY FUCKED UP!!!!
[/quote]


thats stupid... 2 seat but 1 handle bar :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

>











:0 THAT'S REEEEEEAAAAAALLY FUCKED UP!!!!
[/quote]


weird :uh:


----------



## syked1

its like a moto sidecar


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16205301
> *its like a moto sidecar
> *



:yes: and it's a mix of two frames :0


----------



## syked1

yuuupppp


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 6 2010, 07:52 PM~16205640
> *yuuupppp
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16205301
> *its like a moto sidecar
> *



with pedal???


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 6 2010, 11:24 PM~16208320
> *with pedal???
> *


:yes: :yes:  
IT,S A BIT STRANGE TRUE BUT STILL IT,S REAL COOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 6 2010, 10:27 PM~16208364
> *:yes:  :yes:
> IT,S A BIT STRANGE TRUE  BUT STILL  IT,S  REAL  COOL !!!!!!!!
> *



the bike is nice but the concept is stupid....its like putting 2 handle var but one seat


----------



## alex_low

> :0 THAT'S REEEEEEAAAAAALLY FUCKED UP!!!!


YUP !!!! YOU CAN SAY THAT I HAVE SEEN THAT TRIKE :biggrin: :yes:
[/quote]


2 weird :happysad: 

u can't ride this bike....


----------



## abel

> YUP !!!! YOU CAN SAY THAT I HAVE SEEN THAT TRIKE :biggrin: :yes:


2 weird :happysad: 

u can't ride this bike....
[/quote]


yes you can but only on the left side :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP YOU GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :thumbsup: 
FROM JUDY & ME D-ICEY-JEFFY-JEFF :biggrin:  !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 7 2010, 11:23 AM~16212822
> *the bike is nice but the concept is stupid....its like putting 2 handle var but one seat
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>YUP I SEE YOUR POINT OF VIEW !!!!
IT.S A REAL GOOD ONE   
LIKE I SAID IT"S 
REAL DAMMM
STRANGE !!!
STILL A NICE BIKE !!!   </span>


----------



## Ant-Wan

> 2 weird :happysad:
> 
> u can't ride this bike....


yes you can but only on the left side :biggrin:
[/quote]


:yes: .... yeah that's the crip side!


----------



## syked1

the left side AKA the Best Coast


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 7 2010, 07:37 PM~16217144
> *the left side AKA the Best Coast
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 7 2010, 06:52 PM~16217319
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


hey grand papa :biggrin: what happing man!!!?!?!


----------



## nelsonsith

How you been Guy's?! I've been mad busy...


----------



## syked1

its also known as the wet coast too  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Jan 7 2010, 09:47 PM~16218804
> *How you been Guy's?! I've been mad busy...
> *


yuup same here bro back to work and back to side work


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Jan 7 2010, 09:47 PM~16218804
> *How you been Guy's?! I've been mad busy...
> *


REAL GOOD I KEEP ON WORKING ON THE D-ICE & SOME NEW PROJECT OF MINE 4 WHENE I,LL BE FINISH WHIT THE D-ICE THAT SHOULD NOT B TO LONG NOW & YOU BROTHER NELSON WASUP   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttmft LUX 4 LIFE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeahhhhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup brotha's


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hey_LOw guys  :wave: meeting next week :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave: yes sir - pm sent twan


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

HEY WASUP GUYS !!!!!! 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Next meeting will be taking place on saturday january 30 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m*</span>
[/b][/quote]

*It will now take place on saturday the 30th of january instead of the 16th of january 2010*


----------



## syked1

ok


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2010, 11:25 PM~16249087
> ******* Change of date for the Montreal LuxuriouS meeting*******
> It will now take place on saturday the 30th of january instead of the 16th of january 2010
> *


OK !!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Guy's.... :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 10 2010, 11:14 PM~16249776
> *OK !!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2010, 10:19 AM~16252904
> *:biggrin:
> *


HI DAVE !!!!!! :wave:  
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!! :wave: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: 
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 11 2010, 02:29 PM~16255240
> *HI DAVE  !!!!!!  :wave:
> WASUP  GUYS  !!!!!!!  :wave:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> LUXURIOUS  4  EVER  BROTHERS  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!!  
:thumbsup: :yes: :rimshot: :yes: :thumbsup: 
:rimshot: :h5:  :nicoderm:  :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :h5: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :ninja: :sprint:
HI GUYS !!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

hey hey hey les enfant c crusti le clown aver vous passer une bon journais les enfant


----------



## PiMp0r

:uh: :uh:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 13 2010, 12:50 AM~16273244
> *hey hey hey les enfant c crusti le clown  aver vous passer une bon journais les enfant
> *


Damn right it is :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good morning les boyz!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 9 2010, 05:18 PM~16237708
> *:wave: yes sir  - pm sent twan
> *



:wow: Damn sweeTTT bro! Thank you vR-E much :biggrin: 

re-pm sent


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2010, 10:25 PM~16249087
> ******* Change of date for the Montreal LuxuriouS meeting*******
> It will now take place on saturday the 30th of january instead of the 16th of january 2010
> *




:0 No prob, I'll be there too  I'm lucky to don't work the saturday nights for a little while :happysad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2010, 01:21 AM~16274413
> *Damn right it is :rimshot:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 13 2010, 09:08 AM~16275947
> *:0 No prob, I'll be there too  I'm lucky to don't work the saturday nights for a little while :happysad:
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## nelsonsith

Wuss up Guys!


----------



## pimp_seb

salut touts le monde


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Jan 13 2010, 01:58 PM~16277676
> *Wuss up Guys!
> *


hey nelson, i got bad news bro the guy who sent me the fenders fuckedf up and now i got a 15$ bill from fedex for taxers and brokerage fees. i am askin him to redo the paperwork to re-submit to fedex so hopfelly it will go down, but i will have to ask you if you can cover that when its re-worked - ideally there shouldnt be any fees but might still have to pay GST & PST of like 6$


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: 
 WASUP GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2010, 06:19 PM~16280465
> *hey nelson, i got bad news bro the guy who sent me the fenders fuckedf up and now i got a 15$ bill from fedex for taxers and brokerage fees. i am askin him to redo the paperwork to re-submit to fedex so hopfelly it will go down, but i will have to ask you if you can cover that when its re-worked - ideally there shouldnt be any fees but might still have to pay GST & PST of like 6$
> *


 :thumbsdown: damsn it sucks :uh: :angry:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2010, 06:19 PM~16280465
> *hey nelson, i got bad news bro the guy who sent me the fenders fuckedf up and now i got a 15$ bill from fedex for taxers and brokerage fees. i am askin him to redo the paperwork to re-submit to fedex so hopfelly it will go down, but i will have to ask you if you can cover that when its re-worked - ideally there shouldnt be any fees but might still have to pay GST & PST of like 6$
> *



NEVER USE UPS FEDEX!!!
use USPS most of the time no brokage fees!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 13 2010, 09:36 PM~16282086
> *NEVER USE UPS FEDEX!!!
> use USPS most of the time no brokage fees!!!
> *


I told him to but he took so long that one day he called me to tell me he sent it overnight fedex couldnt do much then


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what it dooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 14 2010, 09:07 AM~16287521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2010, 09:03 AM~16287497
> *what it dooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

HI TWAN WASUP YOU GUYS !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :rimshot: :h5:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 14 2010, 07:07 AM~16287521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 14 2010, 10:59 AM~16288334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LuxuriouS Montreal Car Club 4th annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday august 7th 2010 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. We are also going to have a hop off competition with many prizes in money to be determined within the next 3 months. Official flyer coming soon!!! The bbq will be followed by a big Cruise downtown Montreal!*


----------



## syked1

awsome cant wait


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:  YEAH ME TO !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 14 2010, 10:07 AM~16287521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jan 14 2010, 11:02 PM~16295143-->
> 
> 
> 
> awsome cant wait
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Jan 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16295418
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:  YEAH ME TO  !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 
WASUP FAMILY !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 15 2010, 04:07 PM~16301558
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 15 2010, 04:07 PM~16301558
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 14 2010, 11:02 PM~16295143
> *awsome cant wait
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 


X74392


----------



## syked1

ttt 514 family


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2010, 10:03 AM~16287497
> *what it dooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Bah !!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup b.c. guys :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 18 2010, 01:23 AM~16322932
> *:biggrin:    :wave:
> *


 :wave: Sup Jeff!! Still in the mountains??


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Damn somebody try to create my icone héhéhé


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 18 2010, 11:55 AM~16325512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Damn somebody try to create my icone héhéhé
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Wassup Guys


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 18 2010, 12:30 PM~16325798
> *Wassup Guys
> *



wassup party animal...
how many times did you bring back to life rimo after having too much to drink


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :rimshot: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 18 2010, 12:08 PM~16326118
> *wassup party animal...
> how many times did you bring back to life rimo after having too much to drink
> *



Damn this fool dont know how to drink,,, or when to stop wuahahahha :uh: 

How you've been Maggy?


----------



## syked1

wasup guys .... rimo lol was he drinkin that aperatif alcool with etoile d'Anais


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2010, 06:35 PM~16329351
> *sup guys...
> *



Go sleep, it's 22h22 and my 2,000th post



tomorow it's a brand new day


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 18 2010, 04:35 PM~16328130
> *Damn this fool dont know how to drink,,, or when to stop wuahahahha  :uh:
> 
> How you've been Maggy?
> *


hehehe
ive been pretty good ;P
waiting for my motherfucking house !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 18 2010, 11:59 PM~16334165
> *hehehe
> ive been pretty good ;P
> waiting for my motherfucking house !!!!
> *



:0 OOoooohhh!!! So you finally found one! Where?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 18 2010, 11:23 PM~16332438
> *Go sleep, it's 22h22 and my 2,000th post
> tomorow it's a brand new day
> *


WASUP TWAN !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16337913
> *WASUP TWAN  !!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




YOOOOOOAH!!!!! not that much, Planing my $$$ for my next bike customization :cheesy: because with my month and ½ without working cost me a lot :angry: 

What about you JeFFyjeFF


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 19 2010, 01:23 PM~16338287
> *YOOOOOOAH!!!!! not that much, Planing my $$$ for my next bike customization :cheesy:  because with my month and ½ without working cost me a lot :angry:
> 
> What about you JeFFyjeFF
> *


well i,m working on the d-ice like crazy to get him ready for the new sesson !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :h5: :boink: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 19 2010, 02:36 PM~16339030
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 18 2010, 10:23 AM~16324664
> *:wave: Sup Jeff!! Still in the mountains??
> *


YUP BUT THE CONDITION ARE NOT ARE THERE BEST !!!!
BUT I,M STILL RIDING !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 20 2010, 12:58 AM~16346621
> * T T T !!!!! </span>:biggrin: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## eastside1989

:wave: Morning Guy's....


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 19 2010, 03:09 PM~16339800
> *well  i,m  working on the d-ice like crazy to get him ready for the new sesson !!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :boink:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *




:thumbsup: sweT*T*T !! I think he's always ready anyway   Can't to see what's new!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hell-hoe guys, 

 Jimbo... wASSup?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 18 2010, 01:08 PM~16326118
> *wassup party animal...
> how many times did you bring back to life rimo after having too much to drink
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 20 2010, 08:56 AM~16349431
> *:thumbsup: sweT*T*T !! I think he's always ready anyway    Can't to see what's new!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup fella's


----------



## Ant-Wan

'Sup JzN


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning guys!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what it doooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hello hello :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

blue angel on her way home :biggrin: whos next?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 08:01 PM~16367847
> *blue angel on her way home :biggrin:  whos next?
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 22 2010, 12:15 AM~16370342
> *
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Douk




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 08:01 PM~16367847
> *blue angel on her way home :biggrin:  whos next?
> *


a couple of other bikes for sure...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Jan 22 2010, 09:16 AM~16373998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking great!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

sup homies


----------



## pimp_seb

combien sa couterais fair rechromée mes roue mais pas les spoke parce que le chrome est vraiment a chier


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 22 2010, 03:31 PM~16376389
> *combien sa couterais fair rechromée mes roue mais pas les spoke parce que le chrome est vraiment a chier
> *


   :run: :loco: :rofl: :0  ????????????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 23 2010, 12:12 AM~16381369
> *
> *


  :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :run: :boink:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:sprint:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
WASUP FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## buick87

:boink: :420: :boink:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Jan 23 2010, 01:48 PM~16385285
> *:boink:  :420:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
 WASUP BRO !!! :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 23 2010, 12:25 PM~16384799
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowrider 4 life




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 'Sup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 02:36 PM~16385577
> *:wave: 'Sup guys
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HEY HEY !! TWAN WASUP BRO !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :boink: :wave: :wave:</span>


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 23 2010, 11:23 AM~16385505
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> WASUP  BRO  !!! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :boink:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



nothing much hustle at the pawnshop!!!! And i m chilling like a mothafucking villain!!!! :boink: :boink: :420: :420: :boink:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 22 2010, 03:31 PM~16376389
> *combien sa couterais fair rechromée mes roue mais pas les spoke parce que le chrome est vraiment a chier
> *


a moin que tu peintre tes spokes tes mieu de faire tout pas juste les bandes exterior


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by buick87+Jan 23 2010, 01:48 PM~16385285-->
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :420:  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasup ? whos that Bubbles or Dom?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrider 4 life_@Jan 23 2010, 02:29 PM~16385542
> *
> *


Wasup Petros how things in winterpeg


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 02:55 PM~16386494
> *a moin que tu peintre tes spokes tes mieu de faire tout pas juste les bandes exterior
> *


ouin mais c juste les bandes exterior ki son a chier les spoke son correcte pi j'ai pas une fortune a metre sur le chrome


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 23 2010, 04:09 PM~16386608
> *ouin mais c juste les bandes exterior ki son a chier les spoke son correcte pi j'ai pas une fortune a metre sur le chrome
> *



:0 Tu as une fortune à mettre sur quoi alors??


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 01:57 PM~16386509
> *Wasup ? whos that Bubbles or Dom?
> Wasup Petros how things in winterpeg
> *



bubbles!!!! :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 23 2010, 01:43 PM~16385618
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HEY HEY !!  TWAN  WASUP  BRO  !!!!!    :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :boink:  :wave:  :wave:</span>
> *


  Trying to put my realisation on carton, but what I want is hard en tabarnak to make it on a carton  just need patience and in a few days if I can, I'll post pics of it :biggrin: 


What about you bro!?? Still working on these suprises :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

cool jetais pas sur lol mais welcome to the hood


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 05:50 PM~16386889
> * Trying to put my realisation on carton, but what I want is hard en tabarnak to make it on a carton   just need patience and in a few days if I can, I'll post pics of it :biggrin:
> What about you bro!?? Still working on these suprises :thumbsup:
> *



prendre un photo de ton carton pis de ton design vue de cote genre perpendicular bro pis je vais taider a mettre ensemble  cest pour faire un quoi au juste? PM moi si cest genre secret project lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Bubbles izinda haousse


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 04:52 PM~16386908
> *prendre un photo de ton carton pis de ton design vue de cote genre perpendicular bro pis je vais taider a mettre ensemble  cest pour faire un quoi au juste?
> *



Love seat


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 05:53 PM~16386912
> *Love seat
> *


ok lol du carton ca fera pas grand chose lol a moi n cest pour avoir l'echelle genre


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 04:53 PM~16386912
> *Love seat
> *















Same shape as this one  but with this pattern :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

un peu comme ca mais en fleu de lys


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 02:51 PM~16386896
> *cool jetais pas sur lol mais welcome to the hood
> *


 :h5: :420: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 04:56 PM~16386931
> *ok lol du carton ca fera pas grand chose lol a moi n cest pour avoir l'echelle</span> genre
> *



 Exactly, before I beggin to do it I want to be sure of what it ''look like'' on the trike


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 02:53 PM~16386909
> *:biggrin: Bubbles izinda haousse
> *



yeah yeah :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 04:58 PM~16386940
> *un peu comme ca mais en fleu de lys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sa ressemble un peu, mais il y a des rondeurs qui sont vraiment plus compliqués que juste des planches jointées


----------



## syked1

Twan ce gar la devra etre capable de taider a faire ca en fibre de verre il est tres bon

http://www.cobratechexpert.com/


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Jan 23 2010, 04:59 PM~16386952
> *yeah yeah  :boink:  :boink:
> *


  




what you think about those





:0 :boink:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 05:01 PM~16386961
> *Twan ce gar la devra etre capable de taider a faire ca en fibre de verre il est tres bon
> 
> http://www.cobratechexpert.com/
> *




 I thnik you already post me think link  and I still have it in my pms  I'll contact him soon


----------



## syked1

yes i did, but just in case you lost it  cool


----------



## syked1

si tu fais en bois faut que ca soit ca:

bois balsa? 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balsa

ou la balsa avec fibre de verre dessous


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 05:05 PM~16387001
> *yes i did, but just in case you lost it  cool
> *



Thank you bro! Do you know where is he located?


----------



## syked1

no sorry but cant be far from MTL - p-etre rive sud ou rive nord


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 05:08 PM~16387016
> *si tu fais en bois faut que ca soit ca:
> 
> bois balsa?
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balsa
> 
> ou la balsa avec fibre de verre dessous
> *



Yeah blasa, that's with this material they do R/C planes! very light and flexible


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 05:11 PM~16387038
> *no sorry but cant be far from MTL - p-etre rive sud ou rive nord
> *



<Ok, anyway, I'll try to call it tomorow or maybe lundi if he's closed 2-more-hoe


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 06:12 PM~16387054
> *Yeah blasa, that's with this material they do R/C planes! very light and flexible
> *


Exactly - leger, durable et cest du bois franc en effet


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 The thing is that I don't know wich I'm better to do first comme modification


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 06:22 PM~16387115
> *:0  The thing is that I don't know wich I'm better to do first comme modification
> *


de mon avis...le lover seat va pendre du temps et $$$ a faire bien comme faut meuler ou non et avec ou sans couverture fak de mon avis att a lhiver prochaine pis si tu veut faire dautre plus petit chose comem genre les fender braces pis dautres petits cussins et rammase ton ble et parle avec le gar je tenvoye pis voir a vec lui kes qui est capable de faire et comemtn il veut $$$ come ca tu sais exactement comment ca va derouler pis tu peut prendre ton temps avc lui desiner bien pis les grandeurs pis tt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 05:26 PM~16387144
> *de mon avis...le lover seat va pendre du temps et $$$ a faire bien comme faut meuler ou non et avec ou sans couverture fak de mon avis att a lhiver prochaine pis si tu veut faire  dautre plus petit chose comem genre les fender braces pis dautres petits cussins et rammase ton ble et parle avec le gar je tenvoye pis voir a vec lui kes qui est capable de faire et comemtn il veut $$$ come ca tu sais exactement comment ca va derouler pis tu peut prendre ton temps avc lui desiner bien pis les grandeurs pis tt
> *


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 03:48 PM~16386875
> *:0 Tu as une fortune à mettre sur quoi alors??
> *


plus sur les piece


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb+Jan 23 2010, 04:09 PM~16386608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ouin mais c juste les bandes exterior ki son a chier les spoke son correcte pi j'ai pas une fortune a metre sur le chrome
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 04:48 PM~16386875
> *:0 Tu as une fortune à mettre sur quoi alors??
> *


sur des GI-JOE voyon Twan...


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2010, 03:57 PM~16386509
> *Wasup Petros how things in winterpeg
> *



lots of fucking snow :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 23 2010, 05:09 PM~16386608
> *ouin mais c juste les bandes exterior ki son a chier les spoke son correcte pi j'ai pas une fortune a metre sur le chrome
> *


BLABLABLABLA TALK IS CHEAP !!!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 05:50 PM~16386889
> * Trying to put my realisation on carton, but what I want is hard en tabarnak to make it on a carton   just need patience and in a few days if I can, I'll post pics of it :biggrin:
> What about you bro!?? Still working on these suprises :thumbsup:
> *


yup like always :biggrin: !!!!! 
& it,s mush more eazy to do it on auto-cad i,m starting to really 
turning preaty good on it to bro :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: is that for your lover seat cuz i got something in mind that you could like give me a few day to complet it i,ll pm it to you as soon as it,s finish !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 23 2010, 09:36 PM~16388505
> *lots of fucking snow  :angry:
> *


HOW CAN YOU NOT BE HAPPY AS HELL TO GET SOME REAL SNOW
BRO :0 :wow: ??????? I WOULD KILL TO GET SOME HERE
LIKE YOU GET UP IN BC !!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RIDE FOR EVER WINTER & SUMER BROTHER :biggrin:  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 23 2010, 08:09 PM~16387899
> *sur des GI-JOE voyon Twan...
> *


BIEN VOYON MEME PAS ... LES GI-JOE SA A DE LA VALEUR Sa SON 
PERE LUI A PAS DIT ( C QUOI QUI A DE LA VALEUR) ..  :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 24 2010, 12:12 AM~16389844
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 23 2010, 10:11 PM~16389839
> *BIEN VOYON MEME PAS ... LES GI-JOE  SA A DE LA  VALEUR  Sa SON
> PERE  LUI A PAS  DIT ( C QUOI QUI A DE LA VALEUR) ..    :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL  !!!!!!!!!!
> *


ah ah ah fuck les gi-joe mon bike a plus de valeur que ca


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 23 2010, 11:15 PM~16389871
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whut up big jeff


----------



## D-ice69

NOT TO MUSH I LIVE WHIT JUDY AT MY PLACE & I KEEP ON RIDING
WINTER LIKE SUMER :biggrin: !!!!!
+ I WORK ON THE NEW PARTS FOR THE D-ICE ON AUTO-CAD WHENE I FIND
SOME FREE TIME  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:   LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHERS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## buick87

:h5: good morning guys!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 24 2010, 12:00 AM~16389735
> *HOW CAN YOU NOT  BE  HAPPY AS HELL  TO GET SOME REAL SNOW
> BRO  :0  :wow: ??????? I WOULD  KILL  TO GET SOME  HERE
> LIKE  YOU GET UP  IN BC !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  RIDE FOR  EVER WINTER & SUMER  BROTHER  :biggrin:    !!!!
> *


Its petros from winnipeg bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 23 2010, 10:14 PM~16389275
> *yup  like always  :biggrin:  !!!!!
> &  it,s mush  more eazy  to do it on auto-cad i,m starting to really
> turning preaty good  on  it to bro  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  is that for your lover seat  cuz i got something in mind that you could like give me a few day to complet it i,ll pm it to you as soon as it,s finish !!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




 Yeah of course it's easier, the only thing is, you need to know how to work with and you're in business!!!

You can do it if you have an idea, but it's your time bro  I already have full of ideas  Just don't know the proper order to do them :ugh: héhéhé


----------



## syked1

any order you like homie there is no secret formula


----------



## syked1

hey Steve did you get the fenders from Nelson ? and if so are they alright?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 24 2010, 01:05 PM~16393315
> * Yeah of course it's easier, the only thing is, you need to know how to work with and you're in business!!!
> 
> You can do it if you have an idea, but it's your time bro  I already have full of ideas  Just don't know the proper order to do them :ugh: héhéhé
> *


I,M IN BUIINESS & IT,S MY PLEASURE TO HELP A BROTHER !!!!! :biggrin: 
AS FOR YOUR IDEAS I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THEM TO RESPECT WHAT YOU WANT FOR YOUR TRIKE !!!!  :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :boink: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :boink: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

zup les boys

stu bin compliker démonter des 144 spoke

jaimerai sa powercoat mé nipple de spoke et mon centre de roue 

mais jose pas me risquer toute démonter mé roue pi apre remonter et qu'il soi toute fausse...

ya tu un outil avec un tok ou kelke chose du genre...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 24 2010, 02:38 PM~16394062
> *zup les boys
> 
> stu bin compliker démonter des 144 spoke
> 
> jaimerai sa powercoat mé nipple de spoke et mon centre de roue
> 
> mais jose pas me risquer toute démonter mé roue pi apre remonter et qu'il soi toute fausse...
> 
> ya tu un outil avec un tok ou kelke chose du genre...
> *


SALLU ALEX SA VA BRO ... :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
PIS POUR LES 144 c pas si compliquer que sa mais le dude que tu devrait caller
pis qui t,expliquerait tous en details c steven (aka) purple il es le top il a remonter mes roues sur le d-ice il en conait un bon boute la dessue T T T !!!! :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

HI TO ALL MY BROTHERS !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS D WAY TO
ALWAYS COME OUT STRONGER !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 24 2010, 03:35 AM~16391686
> *ah ah ah fuck les gi-joe mon bike a plus de valeur que ca
> *


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lolow

salut les pédales :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 25 2010, 01:22 AM~16400167
> *salut les pédales  :biggrin:
> *


salut grand-papa !!!!  :thumbsup::wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 25 2010, 07:09 AM~16402373
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> *




GOOD MORNING BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


It's time to wake-up when you go to sleep


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PiMp0r

nice pics twan


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 25 2010, 10:16 AM~16402644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY HEY YOU GOT THIS RIGHT , DAY TIME FOR YOU IS NIGHT OR NAP TIME 2 ME !!!!!! 
HO & REAL GREAT PICS BRO !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 24 2010, 11:43 AM~16393603
> *hey Steve did you get the fenders from Nelson ? and if so are they alright?
> *



nah man did not receive anything :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP FAMILY BROTHERS !!!!!


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 24 2010, 12:06 PM~16394277
> *SALLU  ALEX  SA VA  BRO  ... :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> PIS POUR LES  144  c pas si compliquer que sa mais le dude que tu devrait caller
> pis qui  t,expliquerait  tous en details  c  steven  (aka)  purple  il es le top  il a remonter mes roues  sur le d-ice  il  en conait un bon boute la dessue T T T !!!!  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



thansk jvas minformer a purple


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 25 2010, 04:58 PM~16405865
> *thansk jvas minformer a purple
> *


 NO PROBLEMO BRO !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 25 2010, 03:12 PM~16404787
> *nah man did not receive anything  :uh:
> *


Ok cause nelson has them since 2 weeks now i think


----------



## syked1

sup twan


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 25 2010, 06:04 PM~16407116
> *sup twan
> *



:h5: Sup Jay bro!!! 

I think I found the right idea for my fender brace  I'll show you....


----------



## syked1

ok kool any time bro im on msn


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

*T*


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 24 2010, 04:36 AM~16392150
> *NOT TO MUSH I LIVE  WHIT JUDY AT MY  PLACE  &  I  KEEP ON RIDING
> WINTER LIKE  SUMER  :biggrin: !!!!!
> + I  WORK ON THE NEW PARTS  FOR THE D-ICE  ON AUTO-CAD  WHENE I FIND
> SOME FREE  TIME    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :yes:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :yes:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:     LUXURIOUS  4  EVER  BROTHERS   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 916_king




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
the bike is on the way and all frame is almost totally finish & the cad for the custom parts are almost all over to :biggrin: 
+ i found a guy to paint it when all ready to go !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:</span></span>


----------



## excalibur

whats new LUX!


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning Lux Family.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 26 2010, 03:31 AM~16413643
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup::thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> the bike is on the way and all frame is almost totally finish & the cad for the custom parts are almost all over to  :biggrin:
> + i found a guy to paint it  when all ready to go  !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:</span></span>
> *




NA-IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!    Bike named D-FIRE???


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 26 2010, 05:35 AM~16413975
> *whats new LUX!
> *


  Working on our bikes T~T~T for the 2010 season  you know!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 08:44 AM~16414180
> *NA-IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!      Bike named D-FIRE???
> *


+ SHE,S D-FIRE THAT BURN IN MY HART SO THAT,S WHY IT,S THE PERFECT NAME FOR THE BIKE !!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 26 2010, 04:30 PM~16418205
> *+ SHE,S  D-FIRE  THAT BURN IN MY  HART  SO THAT,S WHY  IT,S THE PERFECT NAME  FOR THE  BIKE  !!!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup:héhéhé! I don't know I was justement thinking of the oposite side from D-ICE and D-FIRE was the first name that I had in my mind so..... :dunno:


----------



## syked1

hi guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2010, 06:18 PM~16419253
> *hi guys
> *


 :h5: Sup JzN  What's crackalackit?


----------



## D-ice69

HI FAMILY !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS ??? HI TWAN , JAY & ALL THE OTHERS !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TORONTO

:420:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 26 2010, 08:18 PM~16419915
> *  :420:
> *


yes sir its the after supper :420: time


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 26 2010, 08:18 PM~16419915
> *  :420:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 26 2010, 08:48 PM~16420311
> * :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  GUYS  !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 27 2010, 07:21 AM~16426420
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:  
 WASUP BRO !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:   
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Is there somebody have a 20'' frame for sale???


----------



## syked1

boys or girls? i have an extra girls frame to go crazy on real cheap


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 27 2010, 06:22 PM~16431539
> *boys or girls? i have an extra girls frame to go crazy on real cheap
> *



I don't know... maybe, but I have to create a new idea for it :0 Can you post a pic bro :biggrin: I'll figure what can I do qith it, but about now, BOY FRAME WILL BE BETTER....


----------



## lowrrico

props..nice bikes


----------



## Ant-Wan

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16431915
> *I don't know... maybe, but I have to create a new idea for it :0 Can you post a pic bro :biggrin: I'll figure what can I do qith it, but about now, BOY FRAME WILL BE BETTER....
> *


ok coming right up... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

au pire je donne a Rimo pour qu'il face de quoi avec


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 27 2010, 07:08 PM~16433499
> *au pire je donne a Rimo pour qu'il face de quoi avec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that french :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yes sir


----------



## MEXICA

kool :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 27 2010, 09:08 PM~16433499
> *au pire je donne a Rimo pour qu'il face de quoi avec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




it can be something to work on...


----------



## Ant-Wan

not A bad idea, but a lot of developement to do... cause I still wanna keep my velvet on my frame but make a part for arts


----------



## Ant-Wan

The approximative MAIN idea I had was this


----------



## Ant-Wan

...Just to let you imagine how it can look witht eh front part!! I just can't modify those type of pictures... sorry


----------



## alex_low

I think I got boys frame bro ... If U whan it pay me shiping and dont forget I work for purolator so the shiping is to cheap for me

I gonna do a backyard check out soon


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

sup homies


----------



## syked1

wasup


----------



## D-ice69

RIDING !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Next meeting will be taking place on saturday january 30 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m*


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 11:29 PM~16435364
> *The approximative MAIN idea I had was this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats gonna look like shit in RED :biggrin: im kidding bro i know its just an idea :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 27 2010, 08:08 PM~16433499
> *au pire je donne a Rimo pour qu'il face de quoi avec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 28 2010, 10:47 PM~16445877
> *how much
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 28 2010, 11:47 PM~16445877
> *how much
> *


not much you interested? 15-20? or trades for something anything you may have extra


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP YOU GUYS !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: TGIF......


----------



## syked1

yes sir TGIF indeed, have a good day fella's


----------



## syked1

Cad designs and Laser/Waterjet cut parts for sale or can do custom designs

Syked1's (AKA JC's) Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding 

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

January New Years special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 ends Jan. 31st 

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond 












Only 3 more days left to take advantage of the January new Years 2010 sale, then prices are back to normal


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 28 2010, 10:18 AM~16438594
> *I think I got boys frame bro ... If U whan it pay me shiping and dont forget I work for purolator so the shiping is to cheap for me
> 
> I gonna do a backyard check out soon
> *



Sweet bro  If you have a photo or somtn, it will be great :thumbsup: So check it out If I can help you emptying your trash


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2010, 09:11 PM~16444859
> *Next meeting will be taking place on saturday january 30 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m
> *



:biggrin:   2-more-hoe


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 28 2010, 09:56 PM~16445310
> *thats gonna look like shit in RED  :biggrin:  im kidding bro i know its just an idea :cheesy:
> *



No red is the real color, with a great flat finish :uh: It's to prove that Québec is a part of canadah :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 29 2010, 10:45 AM~16450092
> *No red is the real color, with a great flat finish :uh: It's to prove that Québec is a part of canadah :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HEY HEY WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

wasup


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 28 2010, 09:55 PM~16445976
> *not much you interested? 15-20? or trades for something anything you may have extra
> *



15$ sold :biggrin: can you bring it to the meeting?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2010, 09:48 PM~16456572
> *
> *



and you bring me my 150$ :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 29 2010, 11:47 PM~16456556
> *15$ sold  :biggrin: can you bring it to the meeting?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 29 2010, 11:40 PM~16457648
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *



cool see you tomorow


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## buick87

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Next meeting will be taking place on saturday january 30 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m*

*TONIGHT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## syked1

wasup bubbles wasup dave wasup maggy


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wassup guys :biggrin: :biggrin: tonight...yeah!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 29 2010, 10:47 PM~16456556
> *15$ sold  :biggrin: can you bring it to the meeting?
> *



 Another nice bike will born of this one


----------



## syked1

wasup twan see youlater


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 30 2010, 10:26 AM~16460287
> *:wave: wassup guys :biggrin:  :biggrin: tonight...yeah!
> *



sup twan do U want I check my back yard for a frame or U find one...

(pasque jten canne jai une méga entorse jme promene pas pr rien ds 1 pied de neige mais jpeut aller voir si tu le veut...)


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 30 2010, 01:34 PM~16460726
> *sup twan do U want I check my back yard for a frame or U find one...
> 
> (pasque jten canne jai une méga entorse jme promene pas pr rien ds 1 pied de neige mais jpeut aller voir si tu le veut...)
> *



Alright Alex, tu peux checker sa si tu peux :biggrin: Au pire mets des raquettes après tes béquilles bro  mais bon, no stress... pour l'instant. Quand tu pourras aller checker dans ton jardins sercret, tu me comfirmeras sa pi tu m'enverra un foto


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 30 2010, 11:44 AM~16460777
> *Alright Alex, tu peux checker sa si tu peux :biggrin: Au pire mets des raquettes après tes béquilles bro   mais bon, no stress... pour l'instant. Quand tu pourras aller checker dans ton jardins sercret, tu me comfirmeras sa pi tu m'enverra un foto
> *



 sweet bro I try to do it this week


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 30 2010, 01:47 PM~16460788
> *  sweet bro I try to do it this week
> *



sweT-T-T  What's up Alex?


----------



## alex_low

my frame gonna be ready for primer really soon I post pic soon :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 30 2010, 01:51 PM~16460800
> *my frame gonna be ready for primer really soon I post pic soon  :biggrin:
> *



OH yes, nicccce!!!!! and I know who's gonna paint it at all


----------



## syked1




----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

Sup fam :wave:


----------



## buick87

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 30 2010, 06:29 PM~16462259
> *Sup fam :wave:
> *



Sup Rob


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Jan 31 2010, 11:32 AM~16467562
> *:wave:
> *




MR. BUBBLES!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 31 2010, 11:09 AM~16467831
> *MR. BUBBLES!!!
> *



Le jeune Hooowwwaaaaarrrddd!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
WASUP ALLL YOU GUYS !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yo Steven va voir au Velo makak en ville il y a des schwinn las bas p-e des 24 et mais surement des 26"


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 31 2010, 08:14 PM~16471314
> *yo Steven va voir au Velo makak en ville il y a des schwinn las bas p-e des 24 et mais surement des 26"
> *



where is it?


----------



## syked1

velo makak
215 Murray, Montreal, Qc.
2 rue a l'ouest de Peel, angle Wellington

Jen ai vue ya p-e 2 mois kelka velo 26" cruiser surement au moin un schwinn

http://www.velomakak.com/

http://www.velomakak.com/pages/map_en.htm


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 31 2010, 10:51 PM~16473161
> *velo makak
> 215 Murray, Montreal, Qc.
> 2 rue a l'ouest de Peel, angle Wellington
> 
> Jen ai vue ya p-e 2 mois kelka velo 26" cruiser surement au moin un schwinn
> 
> http://www.velomakak.com/
> 
> http://www.velomakak.com/pages/map_en.htm
> *


thx bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Mroning guys


----------



## syked1

wasup


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Jan 31 2010, 01:37 PM~16468494
> *Le jeune Hooowwwaaaaarrrddd!!!!
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 1 2010, 07:08 PM~16480008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!! :biggrin: BUT FOR ME IT,S TIME TO GO TO BED SO SEE YOU ALL LATER !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave: Morning.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 2 2010, 07:13 AM~16486397
> *:wave: Morning.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 2 2010, 08:06 PM~16491737
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

Look what I found on a random topic pics for Vegas :0 Is that Dave taking a piss??


----------



## syked1

hehehehehe looks like the guys on the left are pissing too


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: HI & A GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF YOU GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 3 2010, 02:26 PM~16500060
> *:wave:  :wave:  HI & A GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF  YOU  GUYS  !!!!!   :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



Sup Jeff  for us, it's the afternoon right now :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 04:18 PM~16500367
> *Sup Jeff  for us, it's the afternoon right now :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
DAMMMMM :0 YOUR RIGHT !!!! lolololol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 03:18 PM~16500367
> *Sup Jeff  for us, it's the afternoon right now :biggrin:
> *



.....And for us it's about time now to go dodo :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 4 2010, 12:23 AM~16505937
> *.....And for us it's about time now to go dodo :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Hope to see the paint job sooooon


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys!!!


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 4 2010, 09:18 AM~16509701
> * Hope to see the paint job sooooon
> *



I got problem.... 

I don'T fucking know what color to put on grrrrrrr


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 4 2010, 11:43 AM~16509946
> *I got problem....
> 
> I don'T fucking know what color to put on grrrrrrr
> *



orange with flakes and a couple coats of clear :dunno: Do you want to give a name to it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 4 2010, 09:47 AM~16509463
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


good idea with the chainguard mount :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 4 2010, 11:47 AM~16509463
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :boink: :yes: 
THAT IS SO SWEET BRO REAL DAMMMM SICK JOB !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Feb 4 2010, 02:55 PM~16512806-->
> 
> 
> 
> orange with flakes and a couple coats of clear :dunno: Do you want to give a name to it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I gonna put
> 
> flakes ,patern, litle bit of airbrush
> 
> for a name I don't know
> 
> I put on the bike a mural of my bulldog (in memorie of her my rednose is dead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brain storm some idea
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 03:21 PM~16513067
> *good idea with the chainguard mount :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: costum mount = costum chainguard I work litle bit on the shape :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 4 2010, 03:23 PM~16513090
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :boink:  :yes:
> THAT  IS SO SWEET BRO  REAL  DAMMMM SICK  JOB !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: 

thanks bro


----------



## syked1

x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 4 2010, 06:31 PM~16513162
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks bro
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 :yes: 
T -T- T </span></span> :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 25 2010, 12:12 PM~16404787
> *nah man did not receive anything  :uh:
> *


The project changed hands Guy's. Manny will be taking over to complete this bike in all it's integrity and design...you'll get the fenders soon Magic. Thanks Man!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Feb 4 2010, 09:46 PM~16515017
> *The project changed hands Guy's. Manny will be taking over to complete this bike in all it's integrity and design...you'll get the fenders soon Magic. Thanks Man!
> *


????? I must have missed something here?


----------



## PurpleLicious

WUHAHAHA


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 4 2010, 06:39 PM~16515498
> *WUHAHAHA
> 
> 
> *


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 4 2010, 09:00 PM~16515665
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



whats up Paul


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16515504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: are you sure shes 18


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16515498
> *WUHAHAHA
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 4 2010, 09:05 PM~16516449
> *:wow: are you sure shes 18
> *




hahahahaha

purple U are crazy I love it :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: 
:0 
:| :nono:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 5 2010, 10:55 AM~16521607
> *:uh:
> :0
> :|  :nono:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

partiellement vrai


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 4 2010, 09:40 PM~16515504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ahahah, she's takes a little ride


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: STILL 
:0 
:nono: 
:nosad: :nono: :nono: O W  & THOSE THING HAVE NO PLACE TO DO ON THE SITE ...</span> </span>
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 5 2010, 11:15 AM~16521800
> * :uh:            STILL
> :0
> :nono:
> :nosad:  :nono:  :nono:    O W  &  THOSE THING AS NO PLACE  TO DO ON THE SITE ...</span> </span>
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



relax bro its just a jok


----------



## alex_low

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 5 2010, 02:43 PM~16522100
> *relax bro its just a jok
> *


  i,m chill bro it is just a opinion said real politly 
cuz tell me homie what naked pic of a real young girl have to do whit what we
are doing ??? please don,t tell me plaque lol !!!! :biggrin: 
p.s my girl as find it out of place to ...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 5 2010, 02:56 PM~16522233
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup:    
:nicoderm: :yes: 
DAMMMMMMMMMMMM THAT IS REAL SICK !!!!!!!!
I CAN,T FIND THE WORDS !!!!! :0 :0 
SUPER GREAT JOB !!!!!!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 5 2010, 01:56 PM~16522233
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



 :wow: Look like you also did a great bondo job 
Body builder your job??? :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 5 2010, 02:27 PM~16523636
> *  :wow: Look like you also did a great bondo job
> Body builder your job??? :0
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



just 2 years of school  

:biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 5 2010, 01:15 PM~16521800
> *  i,m chill bro it is just  a opinion said real politly
> cuz tell me homie what naked pic of a real young girl  have to do whit what we
> are  doing ??? please don,t  tell  me  plaque lol !!!! :biggrin:
> p.s my girl as find it out of place to ...
> 
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
where all over 18 she his too so whats the problem?


----------



## D-ice69

not more..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 4 2010, 09:40 PM~16515504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

first thing, she's 20 years old...
second, theres alot of pics like this all over LIL
third, we all know that in magasines and shows we see alot of those girl half naked

and we just see her ass,,, nothing that much sexual... you can go on some beachs that the girls are topless... comon guys

and Jeff you used too like those girls when they took pictures with YOU


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 5 2010, 09:21 AM~16520349
> *hahahahaha
> 
> purple U are crazy I love it  :biggrin:
> *



well some people still have some balls :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 5 2010, 09:34 PM~16526426
> *first thing, she's 20 years old...
> second, theres alot of pics like this all over LIL
> third, we all know that in magasines and shows we see alot of those girl half naked
> 
> and we just see her ass,,, nothing that much sexual... you can go on some beachs that the girls are topless... comon guys
> 
> and Jeff you used too like those girls when they took pictures with YOU
> *


please pm me the naked pics Magic... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 5 2010, 10:15 PM~16527508
> *please pm me the naked pics Magic... :biggrin:
> *


me too please :wow:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 12:15 AM~16527508
> *please pm me the naked pics Magic... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you will need to wait more then a year for that hahhahahah


----------



## PurpleLicious

If some people had not complain about those (not apropriate pics) maybe they'll be still on here... I'll PM those pics or post them on lowriderQuebec


----------



## Funky G

Hi Luxurious family, i begin to follow this post, i don't understanding still everything but i would make effort in English hahaha :biggrin: 
very exelent bondo!!! :0 i like this frame
Sur ceux, Passer un bon week end


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 5 2010, 01:56 PM~16522233
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looking great Alex!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 6 2010, 08:03 AM~16530195
> *If some people had not complain about those (not apropriate pics) maybe they'll be still on here... I'll PM those pics or post them on lowriderQuebec
> *



bah its not a porn site and sometime i look this thread with my kids :uh: (like this morning) i think this is not a place for young naked bitchez  posts it on cabaret if yoy are so ''proud'' to have naked girl picture :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 6 2010, 08:03 AM~16530195
> *If some people had not complain about those (not apropriate pics) maybe they'll be still on here... I'll PM those pics or post them on lowriderQuebec
> *


*nobody complained to me, I seen the 3 pics and deleted 2 of them.
pm sent*


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 4 2010, 07:40 PM~16515504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ca du Hoooowwaaarddd a son meilleur tbnk !!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 6 2010, 11:03 AM~16530494
> *bah its not a porn site and sometime i look this thread with my kids :uh:  (like this morning) i think this is not a place for young naked bitchez   posts it on cabaret if yoy are so ''proud'' to have naked girl picture :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 6 2010, 10:03 AM~16530494
> *bah its not a porn site and sometime i look this thread with my kids :uh:  (like this morning) i think this is not a place for young naked bitchez   posts it on cabaret if yoy are so ''proud'' to have naked girl picture :biggrin:
> *


I agree with abel here...I love seeing those pics that young Magic has of all the girls he gets with and yes I'm the first one who want to see them :biggrin: but we do have to be careful where the pictures are posted...I think Magic should make his own girl topic on the Cabaret section...He would become an instant hero and it would force me to get in there everyday... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:04 PM~16531457
> *I agree with abel here...I love seeing those pics that young Magic has of all the girls he gets with and yes I'm the first one who want to see them :biggrin: but we do have to be careful where the pictures are posted...I think Magic should make his own girl topic on the Cabaret section...He would become an instant hero and it would force me to get in there everyday... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 01:07 PM~16531478
> *:roflmao:
> *


I always told Magic he should become a porn star...I would work the camera for free... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:08 PM~16531481
> *I always told Magic he should become a porn star...I would work the camera for free... :biggrin:
> *



Hahah, when I see what the girls looks like, I agree with you Dave! 
Maybe You can rent your backstore for these shooting :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 6 2010, 11:01 AM~16530723
> *nobody complained to me, I seen the 3 pics and deleted 2 of them.
> pm sent
> *


oh shit they made you a moderator...Good shit D :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 01:12 PM~16531510
> *Hahah, when I see what the girls looks like, I agree with you Dave!
> Maybe You can rent your backstore for these shooting :0
> *


hahaha well there is no room there...I only have room for the cars... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:15 PM~16531527
> *hahaha well there is no room there...I only have room for the cars... :biggrin:
> *



héhé, let's do it in the convertible with a white curtain in the background. Can't forget about a big LuxuriouS logo on it...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 02:08 PM~16531481
> *I always told Magic he should become a porn star...I would work the camera for free... :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 01:18 PM~16531540
> *héhé, let's do it in the convertible with a white curtain in the background. Can't forget about a big LuxuriouS logo on it...
> *


hahaha what's up with you Sweet Twan...Feeling better?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:25 PM~16531589
> *hahaha what's up with you Sweet Twan...Feeling better?
> *


Yes Dave, better...! I'm going tomorow to St-J.rome for the superbowl, are you coming?

And like I said on the LuxuriouS thread, I project to go back to school in september :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 02:32 PM~16531637
> *Yes Dave, better...! I'm going tomorow to St-J.rome for the superbowl, are you coming?
> 
> And like I said on the LuxuriouS thread, I project to go back to school in september :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro, what you want to take?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 01:32 PM~16531637
> *Yes Dave, better...! I'm going tomorow to St-J.rome for the superbowl, are you coming?
> 
> And like I said on the LuxuriouS thread, I project to go back to school in september :biggrin:
> *


Good stuff Twan...I doubt I will be going tomorrow for the Superbowl party cause I have a bad cold right now and I'm trying to get over it...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:50 PM~16531760
> *Good stuff Twan...I doubt I will be going tomorrow for the Superbowl party cause I have a bad cold right now and I'm trying to get over it...
> *



 Hope you'll be ok soon Dave!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 02:55 PM~16532189
> * Hope you'll be ok soon Dave!
> *


I'm getting better everyday but stillnot easy to breath especially outside in the cold air


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2010, 01:39 PM~16531684
> *Cool bro, what you want to take?
> *


UQÀM in dance program, sound **** but... want to do dance-therapy eventualy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 02:57 PM~16532194
> *UQÀM in dance program, sound **** but... want to do dance-therapy eventualy
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 02:57 PM~16532193
> *I'm getting better everyday but stillnot easy to breath especially outside in the cold air
> *



:0 Bears ain't going outside during winter :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 02:58 PM~16532201
> *:0 Bears ain't going outside during winter :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 6 2010, 06:03 AM~16530195
> *If some people had not complain about those (not apropriate pics) maybe they'll be still on here... I'll PM those pics or post them on lowriderQuebec
> *



:biggrin: me I love your pics post more


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 6 2010, 03:49 PM~16532555
> *:biggrin: me I love your pics post more
> *


x2356 :biggrin: in the random topic in bike section?? :dunno:


----------



## alex_low

x123456789987654321 

topic only for the purple


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 03:58 PM~16532609
> *x2356 :biggrin: in the random topic in bike section?? :dunno:
> *


He needs to make a topic in the Cabaret section on off topic...You can post porn pics and videos on there...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 04:44 PM~16532896
> *He needs to make a topic in the Cabaret section on off topic...You can post porn pics and videos on there...
> *



Now this gonna be Alex's first stop on LIL


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5: Sup Jay bro


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 02:59 PM~16532984
> *Now this gonna be Alex's first stop on LIL
> *


 :biggrin: hahahahahahaha :wow: why U know that :wow: 

 

 need to retake my girlfriend I bring to the bbq I work on it now


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 06:22 PM~16533108
> *:h5: Sup Jay bro
> *


just got home from shopping for food and stuff, chilling :420: and hanging out


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 6 2010, 05:27 PM~16533137
> *:biggrin:  hahahahahahaha  :wow:  why U know that  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> need to retake my girlfriend I bring to the bbq I work on it now
> *



Hope you gonna post some ''Purplicious style'' picture of her :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2010, 05:28 PM~16533145
> *just got home from shopping for food and stuff, chilling :420: and hanging out
> *



:thumbsup: Good stuff! 

Just asking, do you work on the brace cads? :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 03:29 PM~16533154
> *Hope you gonna post some ''Purplicious style'' picture of her :roflmao:
> *


not my style
Sorry bro to much respect for her


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 06:31 PM~16533166
> *:thumbsup: Good stuff!
> 
> Just asking, do you work on the brace cads? :biggrin:
> *


Soon, i have to finish a small thing first and in 1 week i will start to work on it so in 2 weeks it will be done


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 6 2010, 05:34 PM~16533183
> *not my style
> Sorry bro to much respect for her
> *



Yeah, I know I know! I was just laughing a little :h5: 
It's better to have respect for nice womens


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2010, 05:37 PM~16533205
> *Soon, i have to finish a small thing first and in 1 week i will start to work on it so in 2 weeks it will be done
> *



 Yeah it's ok bro! 
I remember what you told me last time... anyway, no stress with that


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 03:38 PM~16533212
> *Yeah, I know I know! I was just laughing a little :h5:
> It's better to have respect for nice womens
> *



:thumbsup: 

by the way she like U  they find U funny


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 6 2010, 05:43 PM~16533236
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> by the way she like U    they find U funny
> *



ahaha, even if I took pic of here and she really don't like that  

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

well I'll not post those pics,,, it makes such a big story for a booty


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 6 2010, 08:30 PM~16534361
> *well I'll not post those pics,,, it makes such a big story for a booty
> *


Post them in the Cabaret section fool... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 6 2010, 08:30 PM~16534361
> *well I'll not post those pics,,, it makes such a big story for a booty
> *



:rofl: Just show the pics bro,don't need to make story.... just show hat happen and Dave will be happy... and a couple of us :roflmao:
























Joking bro....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2010, 12:33 PM~16538785
> *ttt
> *


wasup dave & guys :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alex_low

zup guyz


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

Hey you whatcha lookin at fool! As Mr. T would say










Lighted Cross on Mount Royal vue from Parc Avenue








































vue south on Parc Avenue from just above Avenue Des Pins / Pine Avenue









1 of many 22km rides in 2009 for a total of just over 600 Km all summer


----------



## syked1

continued ...


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

Boom boom boom tse tse tse tse booom boom boooom tse tse hehehehehe night club at the Jacques Cartier Quai in Old Port Of Montreal








City hall being worked on








city hall








Bonsecour Market / Marche Bonsecour - Montreal Old Port








Bonsecour Market / Marche Bonsecour








Boom boom club again with lights going


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

to do 600KM we did on average 28 trips of 22Km each - which is at least 1 ride per week for 6 months or 2 rides for 4 months


----------



## syked1

and thats how we do folks real talk - 600 Km = 360 Miles total road travelled - 22Km = 13.2 miles average per ride


----------



## pimp_seb

jason combien ca me couterais une fourche custom


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 03:00 PM~16539719
> *Hey you whatcha lookin at fool! As Mr. T would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighted Cross on Mount Royal vue from Parc Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vue south on Parc Avenue from just above Avenue Des Pins / Pine Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of many 22km rides in 2009 for a total of just over 600 Km all summer
> *


HAHAHAHA that bring back good memory to bad we don,t have pics of all the freak ,bum, werdo we saw during those great moment LOL
live to ride !!!!! :biggrin:   
LUXURIOUS FOR EVER BROTHER :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2010, 03:50 PM~16540110
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 7 2010, 03:46 PM~16540079
> *jason combien ca me couterais une fourche custom
> *


va voir dans mon thread bird on a wire


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 7 2010, 03:46 PM~16540079
> *jason combien ca me couterais une fourche custom
> *


pis apres tu pay joe $$ ca sera $90 livrer chez vous dans le bois lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what it dewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 04:06 PM~16540221
> *pis apres tu pay joe $$ ca sera $90 livrer chez vous dans le bois lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
J /K   :biggrin: when you are dealing whit glue you could get in a sticky situation  LOL !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2010, 04:44 PM~16540472
> *what it dewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:
> *


:wave: making cinnamon buns from skratch  :thumbsup: for real and doin some cads


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 04:04 PM~16540619
> *:wave: making cinnamon buns from skratch  :thumbsup: for real and doin some cads
> *


cooooooooooolllllllllllll


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2010, 12:39 PM~16539532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin sick pic!!! :wow:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 02:06 PM~16540221
> *pis apres tu pay joe $$ ca sera $90 livrer chez vous dans le bois lol
> *


c koi l'affair dans le bois c fuker ton affaire


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 7 2010, 06:19 PM~16541111
> *c koi l'affair dans le bois c fuker ton affaire
> *


 BOIS , COLE ...COLE A BOIS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

je veut juste savoir combien sa couterais une fourche custom


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 7 2010, 06:19 PM~16541111
> *c koi l'affair dans le bois c fuker ton affaire
> *


tes pas exactement au centre ville le gros, mais en tk je viendra te livrer ca chez vous ou en ville comme tu veut $90 couper au laser et compris le dessin sur AutoCad


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 06:56 PM~16541677
> *tes  pas exactement au centre ville le gros, mais en tk je viendra te livrer ca chez vous ou en ville comme tu veut $90 couper au laser et compris le dessin sur AutoCad
> *


good deal :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2010, 09:12 PM~16542044
> *good deal $90 CDN :biggrin:
> *


yes sir its a good deal cause its $100 USA + shipping at TNT :wow:  :uh: :biggrin: :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2010, 09:12 PM~16542044
> *good deal :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMMMMM RIGHT THAT,S A SUPER GREAT DEAL !!!!!!!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

tomorrow its my neighbourhood that will have the olympic flame, you can see it on CTV and ont the CTV website and pobably many others - the area of walnut grove in Langley, BC


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 09:41 PM~16542232
> *tomorrow its my neighbourhood that will have the olympic flame, you can see it on CTV and ont the CTV website and pobably many others - the area of walnut grove in Langley, BC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

fresh hot home made cinnamon buns nothing better, smells awsome too / brioches a la canelle frais sorti du four fait maison de A - Z sent bon en crisse


----------



## syked1




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 09:27 PM~16542567
> *fresh hot home made cinnamon buns nothing better, smells awsome too / brioches a la canelle frais sorti du four fait maison de A - Z sent bon en crisse
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

nice pics jay! you and jeff are real riders for sure!


----------



## pimp_seb

jason ma fourche je la veut en forme de sabre c tu possible que tu fase un croki


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 7 2010, 11:14 PM~16543905
> *jason ma fourche je la veut en forme de sabre c tu possible que tu fase un croki
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 7 2010, 11:14 PM~16543905
> *jason ma fourche je la veut en forme de sabre c tu possible que tu fase un croki
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 7 2010, 11:14 PM~16543905
> *jason ma fourche je la veut en forme de sabre c tu possible que tu fase un croki
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 7 2010, 11:14 PM~16543905
> *jason ma fourche je la veut en forme de sabre c tu possible que tu fase un croki
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

:dunno: and 2 hockey stick for the handlebar and some pucks for the pedals???


----------



## syked1

hehehehheehe fait moi un dessin au moin sur paint le gros chus pas clairvoyant


----------



## PurpleLicious

for those who still want to see those ''PURPLELICIOUS'' style pics... I'm now in the Cabaret section


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 8 2010, 12:26 AM~16546209
> *for those who still want to see those ''PURPLELICIOUS'' style pics... I'm now in the Cabaret section
> *



where is it I not find it damn


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 8 2010, 02:26 AM~16546209
> *for those who still want to see those ''PURPLELICIOUS'' style pics... I'm now in the Cabaret section
> *


hahaahaha
:roflmao: :roflmao:

this is priceless ....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 8 2010, 12:02 AM~16543775
> *nice pics jay! you and jeff are real riders for sure!
> *


:biggrin:  :yes: :wave: 
LUX RIDER FOR EVER !!!!!</span>


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 7 2010, 11:30 PM~16544078
> *:dunno: and 2 hockey stick for the handlebar and some pucks for the pedals???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 8 2010, 02:26 AM~16546209
> *for those who still want to see those ''PURPLELICIOUS'' style pics... I'm now in the Cabaret section
> *


Damnnnnnnnnnn :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 10:41 PM~16544199
> *hehehehheehe fait moi un dessin au moin sur paint le gros chus pas clairvoyant
> *


ok je de fait sa


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 8 2010, 11:43 AM~16548335
> *ok je de fait sa
> *




Tiens J_S, je te l'ai fait


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 8 2010, 11:43 AM~16548335
> *ok je de fait sa
> *



je t'ai dessiné des rims custom  en espérant de te voir pour les ride downtown


----------



## pimp_seb

osti que vous etre con


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 8 2010, 12:53 PM~16548408
> *Tiens J_S, je te l'ai fait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm twan tu devrais fair du stand up  
:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: hahahaha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 8 2010, 12:55 PM~16548424
> *je t'ai dessiné des rims custom  en espérant de te voir pour les ride downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 8 2010, 02:30 PM~16549516
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *




Rollin' hard :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 8 2010, 06:40 PM~16551175
> *Rollin' hard :biggrin:
> *


yup    
LOLOLOLOOLOL !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup foooooooooooollllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 9 2010, 10:12 AM~16558626
> *sup foooooooooooollllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:
> *


'Sup big DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 9 2010, 10:39 AM~16558835
> *'Sup big DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> *


working...what about you sweet twan...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 9 2010, 10:56 AM~16558919
> *working...what about you sweet twan...
> *



Same thing bro  and getting my experience attestations after work to send to UQàM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 9 2010, 12:04 PM~16559582
> *Same thing bro  and getting my experience attestations after work to send to UQàM
> *


good stuff sweet twan!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 9 2010, 12:08 PM~16559615
> *good stuff sweet twan!!!
> *



:biggrin: 
Are you taking over your bad cold?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 9 2010, 11:12 AM~16558626
> *sup foooooooooooollllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

:wave: 

zup all


----------



## syked1

wasup Alex how's things?


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 9 2010, 04:26 PM~16563137
> *wasup Alex how's things?
> *



good bro I take it eazy

my frame still on prime no sand, to lazy hahaha

you how its going


----------



## syked1

good, busy doing CAD drawings


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 9 2010, 12:20 PM~16559700
> *:biggrin:
> Are you taking over your bad cold?
> *


yes sweet twan...Slowly getting over it...


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 8 2010, 02:26 AM~16546209
> *for those who still want to see those ''PURPLELICIOUS'' style pics... I'm now in the Cabaret section
> *


*very nice pics bro!!!! *  :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 9 2010, 10:16 PM~16567021
> *very nice pics bro!!!!     :thumbsup:
> *


I find out the right place to put them   :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 9 2010, 11:35 PM~16567358
> *I find out the right place to put them      :biggrin:
> *



...and share these girls with everyone


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2010, 12:01 PM~16571463
> *WASUP  GUYS  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


:h5: Sup Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 10 2010, 01:17 PM~16571560
> *:h5: Sup Jeff
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 8 2010, 12:59 PM~16548869
> *osti que vous etre con
> *


TOI TES CON COMMENDER DES PIECE PI PAS AVOIR DE CASH PI TOII APRES GEULER APRES MOI PI ME DIRE CALME TOI JVAIS LAVOIR ESTIII DE PD DONNE MOI MON COLISSE DE CASH PI APRES ESTIIIIII TU POURRA FAIRE DES PIECE ESTIII PI ATTENTION TOUT LE MONDE STUN CRISS DE CAVE FO KI PAYE AVANT SI NON SA VA NIAISER


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 10 2010, 05:18 PM~16573958
> *TOI TES CON COMMENDER DES PIECE PI PAS AVOIR DE CASH PI TOII APRES GEULER APRES MOI PI ME DIRE CALME TOI JVAIS LAVOIR ESTIII DE PD DONNE MOI MON COLISSE DE CASH PI APRES ESTIIIIII TU POURRA FAIRE DES PIECE ESTIII PI ATTENTION TOUT LE MONDE STUN CRISS DE CAVE FO KI PAYE AVANT SI NON SA VA NIAISER
> *




Bin là.... t'aurais du nous le dire avant Joe $!! 

:twak:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 10 2010, 06:47 PM~16574224
> *sinon ca va niaser
> :twak:
> *


c'etais son metier lol  hey jo ????? lol


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 10 2010, 07:24 PM~16574602
> *he is talking about "glue boy" lol c'est sur c'est son metier lol  hey jo ????? lol
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: sup jeffy jeff, i hope you went riding today


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 10 2010, 09:52 PM~16576240
> *:wave: sup jeffy jeff, i hope you went riding today
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 SURE THING BRO !!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Good Morning Boyz..... :wave:


----------



## syked1

good morning guys aanother warmer sunny day


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup gaïze


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2010, 10:26 AM~16581375
> *good morning guys aanother warmer sunny day
> *



We take them all :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

big :thumbsup: to Twan who walks away with a sick ass banana seat, engraved and plated and d-twist trimmed all for $20 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

cant wait to see this seat on quebec gold twan!!!!


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2010, 07:08 PM~16586047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see this seat on quebec gold twan!!!!
> *



nice one sexy twan!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2010, 08:08 PM~16586047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see this seat on quebec gold twan!!!!
> *


DAMMMMMMMM RIGHT THAT IS 1 SICK SEAT + THAT IT FIT LIKE PERFECT WHIT TWAN TRIKE !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2010, 07:08 PM~16586047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see this seat on quebec gold twan!!!!
> *


x100000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
x 2000000 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

Dam nice Seat man..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 11 2010, 04:20 PM~16585578
> *big :thumbsup: to Twan who walks away with a sick ass banana seat, engraved and plated and d-twist trimmed all for $20 :thumbsup:
> *


X66 PROPS TO TWAN


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Thank you guys!!! :biggrin: I still don't realize that it was 5% of chances that my # was picked, and the 9 was a lucky number for me  

I can't wait too to hold it in my hands and fix it on the bike :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I have to thank also everyone whos participated to this raffle!! :thumbsup: Without them, I will still have a project for a new seat, but now.... :boink: 

And also thank Magic H. who called to tell me that D-Twist was making an event open to all! Fortunately, my number hasn't been chosen!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


A_____


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 12 2010, 02:46 PM~16593732
> *Thank you guys!!!  :biggrin: I still don't realize that it was 5% of chances that my # was picked, and the 9 was a lucky number for me
> 
> I can't wait too to hold it in my hands and fix it on the bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I have to thank also everyone whos participated to this raffle!! :thumbsup: Without them, I will still have a project for a new seat, but now.... :boink:
> 
> And also thank Magic H. who called to tell me that D-Twist was making an event open to all! Fortunately, my number hasn't been chosen!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> A_____
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> I,M REAL HAPPY 4 YOU TWAN !!!!!</span>
:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
uffin: :nicoderm:  
 :thumbsup: 
:yes:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 12 2010, 11:46 AM~16593732
> *Thank you guys!!!  :biggrin: I still don't realize that it was 5% of chances that my # was picked, and the 9 was a lucky number for me
> 
> I can't wait too to hold it in my hands and fix it on the bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I have to thank also everyone whos participated to this raffle!! :thumbsup: Without them, I will still have a project for a new seat, but now.... :boink:
> 
> And also thank Magic H. who called to tell me that D-Twist was making an event open to all! Fortunately, my number hasn't been chosen!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> A_____
> *


I think you owe him a beer... :thumbsup: :werd: go celebrate and don't forget to put pics of the bike with the seat.. congratz man.. :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 12 2010, 04:43 PM~16595012
> *I think you owe him a beer... :thumbsup:  :werd:  go celebrate and don't forget to put pics of the bike with the seat.. congratz man.. :thumbsup:  :rimshot:
> *




Hahaha thank you homie!!  

I don't forget to put pics of the trike with the new accesory on it, 4 sure


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

wasup dave

wasup west and slick


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 12 2010, 12:46 PM~16593732
> *Thank you guys!!!  :biggrin: I still don't realize that it was 5% of chances that my # was picked, and the 9 was a lucky number for me
> 
> I can't wait too to hold it in my hands and fix it on the bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I have to thank also everyone whos participated to this raffle!! :thumbsup: Without them, I will still have a project for a new seat, but now.... :boink:
> 
> And also thank Magic H. who called to tell me that D-Twist was making an event open to all! Fortunately, my number hasn't been chosen!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> A_____
> *



give me my 20$ :angry: 


wuhahahah just kidding

Happy for you bro!
And happy to see this amazing seat pan in the family


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 12 2010, 08:18 PM~16597709
> *give me my 20$  :angry:
> wuhahahah just kidding
> 
> Happy for you bro!
> And happy to see this amazing seat pan in the family
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just split it..lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 12 2010, 08:53 PM~16597014
> *wasup dave
> 
> wasup west and slick
> *


Just woke up


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 12 2010, 10:18 PM~16597709
> *give me my 20$  :angry:
> wuhahahah just kidding
> 
> Happy for you bro!
> And happy to see this amazing seat pan in the family
> *



:0 we can find an arrangement...

I'll let you touch it for free :h5: DEAL


----------



## syked1

cool i just got up now, i watched all the opening cerimonies, pis je manquer de broyer comme un enfant, tres touchant surtout que cest chez nous pis jai un ami qui va p-e participer dans le patinage de vitesse long track long distance et le relais d'equipe.


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: HeY_LoW guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 13 2010, 12:43 PM~16601696
> *cool i just got up now, i watched all the opening cerimonies, pis je manquer de broyer comme un enfant, tres touchant surtout que cest chez nous
> *



Yeah my favorite part was the one with the nothern lights and all the historic and autochtone memories


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: je sais pas si toi tu a deja vue des vrai aurore boreale mais moi jen ai deja vue pis cest vraiment kelk chose de tres spectaculaire - pis jespere le voir encore cette ete a Thunder Bay quand je vais aller faire de la peche avec ma famille -


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 13 2010, 12:50 PM~16601731
> *:thumbsup: je sais pas si toi tu a deja vue des vrai aurore boreale mais moi jen ai deja vue pis cest vraiment kelk chose de tres spectaculaire - pis jespere le voir encore cette ete a Thunder Bay quand je vais aller faire de la peche avec ma famille -
> *



En fait oui j'en ai déjà vu!!! Pas dans le nord mais ici, à St-Bruno!!! Wèwè pour vrai, pas aussi lumineuses que dans le nord, mais c'était vraiment évident que c'était ça!!! Effectivement, c'est très impressionnant et c'est incroyable de voir comment la nature offre des spectacles grandioses :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup you guys :biggrin: !!!!! 
dammmmmm dide you saw that this guy runing in to a metal pole in luge training run hno: ho boy that was violent .....


----------



## killa lowrider

supppp big familly!! the fucking popo give me an mecanical inspection on my honda and is really gay  my car is not so bad , need two ball joint ( 75$ brand new and I do the job my self) winsheild (125$ brand new installed) and a shock in the rear and I had it allready , but I have little thing like my "cap a gaz'' dont close and I dont know , I just had repair my floor 2 week ago and the fucking police man say on the inspection my floor is not right ...damn stupid police man fuckkkkkkkkk I hate that bitch and I was pulled one week before and the police man say nothing about my car fuckkk that suck


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 13 2010, 06:09 PM~16603509
> *wasup you guys  :biggrin:  !!!!!
> dammmmmm  dide you saw  that this guy runing in to a metal pole in luge training run hno: ho boy  that was violent .....
> *


hey wasup!! you got a pm from me bro call me or write me back asps


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 13 2010, 08:25 PM~16604364
> *supppp big familly!! the fucking popo give me an mecanical inspection on my honda and is really gay   my car is not so bad , need two ball joint ( 75$ brand new and I do the job my self) winsheild (125$ brand new installed) and a shock in the rear and I had it allready , but I have little thing like my "cap a gaz'' dont close and I dont know , I just had repair my floor 2 week ago and the fucking police man say on the inspection my floor is not right ...damn stupid police man fuckkkkkkkkk I hate that bitch and I was pulled one week before and the police man say nothing about my car fuckkk that suck
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP DAVE !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 13 2010, 09:27 PM~16604374
> *hey wasup!! you got a pm from me bro call me or write me back asps
> *


yup do you get mine if you do call me back bro ok !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2010, 10:02 PM~16605102
> *:0  :0
> *


sup big dave :0 that suck but I will find another way to keep me on the road lolll :biggrin:  FUCKKKKKKK THE DAMNNN FUCKINGGG POLICEEEEE , only because I was a young man in a honda civic for real damnnnn


----------



## syked1

morning family :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 05:56 AM~16607694
> *sup big dave  :0 that suck but I will find another way to keep me on the road lolll  :biggrin:    FUCKKKKKKK THE DAMNNN FUCKINGGG POLICEEEEE , only because I was a young man in a honda civic for real damnnnn
> *



:angry: :angry:


:0 civic means a lot in every case... who ever it is


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 14 2010, 12:03 PM~16608742
> *morning family  :biggrin:
> *




Sup the guy from the west


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## abel

:drama:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2010, 03:38 PM~16610183
> * WASUP GOOD MORNING  GUYS  !!!!!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:uh: Morning :0 15h45 :dunno:



:h5: Good morning bro :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 14 2010, 04:44 PM~16610207
> *:uh: Morning :0 15h45 :dunno:
> :h5: Good morning bro :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 13 2010, 10:43 AM~16601696
> *cool i just got up now, i watched all the opening cerimonies, pis je manquer de broyer comme un enfant, tres touchant surtout que cest chez nous pis jai un ami qui va p-e participer dans le patinage de vitesse long track long distance et le relais d'equipe.
> *


 :0 kinda hard keeping with you guys conversation when you guys doing the spanglish..loll.. :biggrin: :biggrin: I'ma go take mmm french classes right ?? cus I know thats no spanish there.. but hope you guys doing good take care and lets wait for that seat to come in see how it looks on Ants bike.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 14 2010, 06:02 PM~16611039
> *:0 kinda hard keeping with you guys conversation when you guys doing the spanglish..loll.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'ma go take mmm french classes right ?? cus I know thats no spanish there.. but hope you guys doing good take care and lets wait for that seat to come in see how it looks on Ants bike.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes it is a mix of english and french...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 14 2010, 05:02 PM~16611039
> *:0 kinda hard keeping with you guys conversation when you guys doing the spanglish..loll.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'ma go take mmm french classes right ?? cus I know thats no spanish there.. but hope you guys doing good take care and lets wait for that seat to come in see how it looks on Ants bike.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



frenglish :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2010, 11:10 PM~16612912
> *
> *


 :wave::wave: 
WASUP DAVE !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 14 2010, 06:02 PM~16611039
> *:0 kinda hard keeping with you guys conversation when you guys doing the spanglish..loll.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'ma go take mmm french classes right ?? cus I know thats no spanish there.. but hope you guys doing good take care and lets wait for that seat to come in see how it looks on Ants bike.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah sometime it's hard to follow a conversation with us... :around: with pimp_seb, even in french it's hard to read :roflmao: djoke

And Don't worry L66, you'll see pics as soon as I get my package    CAN'T WAIT.... in a few days :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 15 2010, 02:39 AM~16615375
> *Yeah sometime it's hard to follow a conversation with us...  :around: with pimp_seb, even in french it's hard to read :roflmao: djoke
> 
> And Don't worry L66, you'll see pics as soon as I get my package      CAN'T WAIT.... in a few days :biggrin:
> *


that,s not a joke twan your good dammm right whit pimp seb even when he speak it,s hard to get wtf is saying ..  :| ???
so when he,s on the site i don,t even want to imagine what it must be for outsider ..
must be like chines ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 15 2010, 12:39 AM~16615375
> *Yeah sometime it's hard to follow a conversation with us...  :around: with pimp_seb, even in french it's hard to read :roflmao: djoke
> 
> And Don't worry L66, you'll see pics as soon as I get my package      CAN'T WAIT.... in a few days :biggrin:
> *



thats gonna look sick on your bike for sure!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 15 2010, 10:57 AM~16617000
> *thats gonna look sick on your bike for sure!
> *


x2


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 WASUP GUYS !!!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Salut guys


----------



## syked1

hello hello


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 15 2010, 04:32 PM~16619476
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin: 


it should be tomorow... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 15 2010, 05:26 PM~16619849
> *hello hello
> *



:h5: Sup Jay!!! What's going on bro?


----------



## syked1

nothing finishing a design for Excaliber an Ex-Lux member from Kentucky au States 

so i can finish his things and work on others like you soon


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 15 2010, 06:27 PM~16619861
> *x3 :biggrin:
> it should be tomorow... :biggrin:
> *


can wait to see it !!</span>


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 15 2010, 06:02 PM~16620145
> *nothing finishing a design for Excaliber an Ex-Lux member from Kentucky au States
> 
> so i can finish his things and work on others like you soon
> *



sweet, show us your work when the pieces are out :thumbsup:

No stress bro....


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 15 2010, 06:10 PM~16620200
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>can wait to see it !!</span></span>
> *



:h5: 






:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 15 2010, 05:40 PM~16620389
> *:h5:
> :biggrin:
> *



ta vu la sissy bar square twist gold plated a vendre dans le topics ''lil bike parts classified'' ca irait bien en salle avec tout ça


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 15 2010, 06:55 PM~16620513
> *ta vu la sissy bar square twist gold plated a vendre dans le topics ''lil bike parts classified'' ca irait bien en salle avec tout ça
> *



Ouais je l'ai vu mec!!! C'est vrai, surtout que les pédales fitt bien avec  
























Mais je sais pas, j'avais peut-être l'intention de m'en faire ''cutlass customsier'' une.... Je suis indécis


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 15 2010, 07:39 PM~16620378
> *sweet, show us your work when the pieces are out :thumbsup:
> 
> No stress bro....
> *


As soon as he approves the handlebars ill aski him if i can show it off


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 15 2010, 06:05 PM~16620590
> *Ouais je l'ai vu mec!!! C'est vrai, surtout que les pédales fitt bien avec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais je sais pas, j'avais peut-être l'intention de m'en faire ''cutlass customsier'' une.... Je suis indécis
> *



pour 35$ ca vaut la peine... puis ca te laisse du cash pour custom autre chose...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 15 2010, 10:35 PM~16622684
> *pour 35$ ca vaut la peine... puis ca te laisse du cash pour custom autre chose...
> *




Ta raison la dessus. 
Je sais pa sais si les 2 tons de gold vont bien resortir cote-à-cote


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 12:27 AM~16623352
> *Ta raison la dessus.
> Je sais pa sais si les 2 tons de gold vont bien resortir cote-à-cote
> *


if i was in your place i would go for making my own custom part that,s my opinion.
cuz you say 35 $ u.s. it meen a bit more then that cuz where in canada .
just think of about it & take your time . :biggrin:   
the two of them(the twisted sissy bar) & the custom part are real cool :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

good morning guys & have a good day :biggrin:  
for me it,s time to go to bed so good night !!! :biggrin:   
LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Good day guys


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PiMp0r




----------



## Ant-Wan

I recieve a little ''something'' today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Look like this :nicorderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 06:02 PM~16630564
> *I recieve a little ''something'' today :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
COOL !! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 06:10 PM~16630623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

BEFORE.................................................


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

............ :0 .................THERE'S ONLY A LITTLE PROBLEM.....................


----------



## Ant-Wan

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan

JUST PUT IT LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE THE BEAUTY OF ALL THE ENGRAVING


----------



## Ant-Wan

SO THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


ONLY NEED TO IMAGINE WITH THE CUSTOM FORK......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking great twan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2010, 05:32 PM~16630797
> *looking great twan!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Oh yesssssssssssss!!!! IT IS.....  


Really happy about it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 05:20 PM~16630687
> *............ :0 .................THERE'S ONLY A LITTLE PROBLEM.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*flip the clamp over!*


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 16 2010, 05:41 PM~16630881
> *flip the clamp over!
> *


  I did it and that's the actual position


----------



## syked1

you cant loosen the sissybar to move it into place?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2010, 05:53 PM~16631008
> *you cant loosen the sissybar to move it into place?
> *



Non bro, because there is the convertion kit tub in the way and the sissy bar already touch to this bar....


----------



## syked1

comme Homer dis/like Homer says - D'Oh


----------



## alex_low

fucking nice twan

my feet feel more good I gonna do check up on my backyard really soon


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2010, 05:56 PM~16631054
> *comme Homer dis/like Homer says - D'Oh
> *



Yeah I said ''almost'' that :roflmao:


But I'm gonna let it in the lifted position so everybody can see the both faces and all the beautiful engraving on it


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 16 2010, 05:58 PM~16631070
> *fucking nice twan
> 
> my feet feel more good I gonna do check up on my backyard really soon
> *




I was lucky on that shot bro :biggrin: It was my lucky number for once in my life :biggrin: 


Yeah if you can go take a loook as soon as you can  Post a pic or something


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 05:34 PM~16630820
> *Oh yesssssssssssss!!!! IT IS.....
> Really happy about it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 06:23 PM~16630719
> *SO THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ONLY NEED TO IMAGINE WITH THE CUSTOM FORK......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAMMMMMM THAT LOOK REAL SICK !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2010, 07:37 PM~16631461
> *ttt
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
WASUP BIG-J !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 03:23 PM~16630719
> *SO THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ONLY NEED TO IMAGINE WITH THE CUSTOM FORK......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAMM IT LO0KS REAL NICE  *


----------



## PurpleLicious

vraiment nice antwan!


----------



## PurpleLicious

la sissy bar fiterai vraiment bien avec tes pedales...

puis tu pourrais garder ton cash pour te faire un guidon custom ou un steering wheel..


----------



## syked1

Come one Come All, get some sick parts designed or cut :wow: :thumbsup:

JC's (AKA Syked1's ) Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding 

All prices in USA dollars, Canadian customers pay in $ CDN - LUX members -5% 

Laser Cutting Services price list

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 16 2010, 06:53 PM~16631625
> *la sissy bar fiterai vraiment bien avec tes pedales...
> 
> puis tu pourrais garder ton cash pour te faire un guidon custom ou un steering wheel..
> *



 Je check sa, démarches entreprises!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 06:50 PM~16631589
> *DAMM IT LO0KS REAL NICE
> *



:thumbsup: Thank you man! It adds A LOT to the trike  


Step by step, and definately a big one right there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 05:23 PM~16630719
> *SO THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ONLY NEED TO IMAGINE WITH THE CUSTOM FORK......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good antonio! but where is youre fork? :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 16 2010, 09:10 PM~16633129
> *looking good antonio! but where is youre fork? :0
> *



  :biggrin: 

:dunno: Jas is supposed to send it back to me soon, I talk to him 2 weeks ago and he told me that he will put a rush on it...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 09:13 PM~16633168
> *    :biggrin:
> 
> :dunno: Jas is supposed to send it back to me soon, I talk to him 2 weeks ago and he told me that he will put a rush on it...
> *




daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn :wow: you still dont have it :angry:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 17 2010, 12:08 AM~16635821
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn :wow:  you still dont have it :angry:
> *




No man! I'll have news today


----------



## syked1

I hope so for you bro


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 17 2010, 09:56 AM~16638608
> *No man! I'll have news today
> *



i fucking hope so man!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
 wasup guys ..


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 03:22 PM~16630705
> *JUST PUT IT LIKE THAT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE THE BEAUTY OF ALL THE ENGRAVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   look's good antwan


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 17 2010, 03:40 PM~16640677
> *   look's good antwan
> *


hey wasup Eddie , 
it sure do bro that,s one dammmm good looking seat right there !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

congrats on the seat bro, it looks outstanding


----------



## alex_low

zup twan

sorry for the snow on the girl frame 

(son pogner ds glace)

the boy frame was rust but sunblast this bitch and it do a nice frame

the girl frame got just litle bit of rust not to much

If U wanna trade something for i need seat clamp :biggrin: 

don't forget my shiping is really cheap and fast 24h purolator


----------



## alex_low

I got a S girl frame to


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## alex_low

ttt


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

ttt :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 17 2010, 04:57 PM~16641888
> *zup twan
> 
> sorry for the snow on the girl frame
> 
> (son pogner ds glace)
> 
> the boy frame was rust but sunblast this bitch and it do a nice frame
> 
> the girl frame got just litle bit of rust not to much
> 
> If U wanna trade something for i need seat clamp  :biggrin:
> 
> don't forget my shiping is really cheap and fast 24h purolator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice bro :biggrin: I think I will take the boy frame, without that snow! :uh: 

Do you send me only the frame or comes with the hardware, fork and all the pieces on it??

Sorry, I can't trade it, only have one seat clamp that's atually on my bike, but I'll need to change it evantually  maybe put a gold D-twisted :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 18 2010, 06:01 AM~16649652
> *Nice bro :biggrin:  I think I will take the boy frame, without that snow! :uh:
> 
> Do you send me only the frame or comes with the hardware, fork and all the pieces on it??
> 
> Sorry, I can't trade it, only have one seat clamp that's atually on my bike, but I'll need to change it evantually   maybe put a gold D-twisted  :biggrin:
> *


2night I gonna go pick up the frame for put in my garage 

do you wanna the piece on it... :wow: they are fucking rust lol I just wanna keep the sproket 

 

I can take the part of I gonna cut it If they don't wanna get out by the original way :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

je cherche un frame de fille pas chair


----------



## syked1

:wow: commence par payer Joe $ pour les piece ta commender le gros :0


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 18 2010, 05:07 PM~16654108
> *:wow: commence par payer Joe $ pour les piece ta commender le gros :0
> *



:biggrin: 

casser


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1+Feb 18 2010, 07:07 PM~16654108-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: commence par payer Joe $ pour les piece ta commender le gros :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex_low_@Feb 18 2010, 07:08 PM~16654117
> *:biggrin:
> 
> casser
> *



X4


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 18 2010, 07:07 PM~16654108
> *:wow: commence par payer Joe $ pour les piece ta commender le gros :0
> *


oh shitttttttt :0


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 18 2010, 06:29 PM~16653759
> *je cherche un frame de fille pas chair
> *


hey serieu tes cave colisse tu ma jamais rapeller encore crissss pi sa fait lontemps en sale colisse ke tu me fait attendre sooooo grouille ton fucking q car jai vrm besoin de ste cash la pi jmen colisse ke tu soit sur le bs pi tu passe tes journée a cheker des film de q jveux mon criss de cash sooo GROUILLE


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 18 2010, 10:39 PM~16656088
> *oh shitttttttt :0
> *


sup big dave!!! whats going on :cheesy: :biggrin: ??


----------



## killa lowrider

AND SUPPP FAMILYYYY congrats to my brootherrr tiii twan :biggrin: happy to see that seat on your bike bro :biggrin:  reallly sick and I hope more d-twist part will come to your bike  for me , few body owes me money like j-s and few other one and after I will add the money to start my damn part, and I will have a nice street bike for this summer is sure!!!!! the green trike will coming slowly but I want to make it right the first time not like my red trike in the time and I had problem with my honda like I said before, I gonna buy another honda for the body and paper because I have a really good motor at home so I want to put my money in my bike and not in my damn daily car sooo I fix my car with what I can do! and what happing with you FAMILY ?!?! :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 09:35 AM~16660000
> *hey serieu tes cave colisse tu ma jamais rapeller encore crissss pi sa fait lontemps en sale colisse ke tu me fait attendre sooooo grouille ton fucking q car jai vrm besoin de ste cash la pi jmen colisse ke tu soit sur le bs pi tu passe tes journée a cheker des film de q jveux mon criss de cash sooo GROUILLE
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 09:43 AM~16660054
> *AND SUPPP FAMILYYYY congrats to my brootherrr tiii twan  :biggrin: happy to see that seat on your bike bro  :biggrin:   reallly sick and I hope more d-twist part will come to your bike   for me , few body owes me money like j-s and few other one and after I will add the money to start my damn part, and I will have a nice street bike for this summer is sure!!!!! the green trike will coming slowly but I want to make it right the first time not like my red trike in the time and I had problem with my honda like I said before, I gonna buy another honda for the body and paper because I have a really good motor at home so I want to put my money in my bike and not in my damn daily car sooo I fix my car with what I can do! and what happing with you FAMILY ?!?!  :uh:
> *


Damn that sucks for the Honda JM


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2010, 09:48 AM~16660075
> *Damn that sucks for the Honda JM
> *


fuck the police lollll is the story of my life :0 bad luck after another one!! but I will come back more stronger :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guyyssssss!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 09:43 AM~16660054
> *AND SUPPP FAMILYYYY congrats to my brootherrr tiii twan  :biggrin: happy to see that seat on your bike bro  :biggrin:   reallly sick and I hope more d-twist part will come to your bike   for me , few body owes me money like j-s and few other one and after I will add the money to start my damn part, and I will have a nice street bike for this summer is sure!!!!! the green trike will coming slowly but I want to make it right the first time not like my red trike in the time and I had problem with my honda like I said before, I gonna buy another honda for the body and paper because I have a really good motor at home so I want to put my money in my bike and not in my damn daily car sooo I fix my car with what I can do! and what happing with you FAMILY ?!?!  :uh:
> *



Thank you Joe $  
Man hope you luck to all this shit can be things from the past soon bro  

And we finally gonna see Joe Money with a complete bike :biggrin: just joking bro


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 19 2010, 10:10 AM~16661125
> *:wave: Sup guyyssssss!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

zup twan send me your adress on pm I gonna check how much the frame could cost for the shiping


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 19 2010, 01:13 PM~16661152
> *Thank you Joe $
> Man hope you luck to all this shit can be things from the past soon bro
> 
> And we finally gonna see Joe Money with a complete bike :biggrin: just joking bro
> *


WHIT A CHAIN ON IT & ALL !!!!!! :0  :wow: :biggrin: 
LOL ..   :biggrin: joke  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt family :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 09:56 AM~16660120
> *fuck the police lollll is the story of my life  :0 bad luck after another one!! but I will come back more stronger  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 19 2010, 12:13 PM~16661152
> *Thank you Joe $
> Man hope you luck to all this shit can be things from the past soon bro
> 
> And we finally gonna see Joe Money with a complete bike :biggrin: just joking bro
> *


Yesssssss Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yup no choice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 19 2010, 08:06 PM~16665443
> *yup no choice
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2010, 09:06 PM~16665434
> *Yesssssss Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
:x: :x: :x:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 01:25 AM~16668108
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Hey guys!!! wASSup


----------



## syked1

wasup fella's


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 01:20 PM~16670245
> *wasup fella's
> *



sa va Jay??


----------



## syked1

yes sir listen to music, look at the 'Net, and look for a new job, and maybe later do some drawings - got to hook up Rimo for his boss Freskies


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:13 PM~16670557
> *yes sir listen to music, look at the 'Net, and look for a new job, and maybe later do some drawings - got to hook up Rimo for his boss Freskies
> *



:thumbsup: a relax day  just the way we like it...
almost the same for me :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Should have news of my fork next week!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good news :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:26 PM~16670661
> *good news  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Yes... Can't wait to recieve them!!! I need to draw a new piece to hold my steering wheel and my handle bar in fonction of the fork (stem)


----------



## syked1

Ok, first it will be cut out of a thick piece of metal like 1" almost, and you will have to keep the handlebar clamp tse a 2 bolt la les 2 demi rond qui serre sur le handlebar, puis il faut garder le tube aussi qui rentre dans le frame - fak si ten a deja un a 2 bolt que tes pret a scrapper ben t'as tous qui faut - sinon cherche un user pas cher vraiment user pas cher la car il va etre couper puis replaquer


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 03:31 PM~16670700
> *Ok, first it will be cut out of a thick piece of metal like 1" almost, and you will have to keep the handlebar clamp tse a 2 bolt la les 2 demi rond qui serre sur le handlebar, puis il faut garder le tube aussi qui rentre dans le frame - fak si ten a deja un a 2 bolt que tes pret a scrapper ben t'as tous qui faut
> *



on soude ces 2 truc la sur la piece decouper dans le form souhaiter


----------



## Ant-Wan

J'en ai un déja comme sa


----------



## syked1

ok masi est-ce tes pret a le decouper en morceau ? lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:33 PM~16670715
> *on soude ces 2 truc la sur la piece decouper dans le form souhaiter
> *




Ok, I understand what you mean bro  

But I was thinking to completely make one! a big one piece :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sera plus abordable - car comme ca il y a bcp de usinage bro, plus facile de garder les tube et clampe a 2 bolt puis couper le reste


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:41 PM~16670762
> *bcp de usinage bro, plus facile de garde les tube et clampe a 2 bolt puis couper le reste
> *




Ok, parce que je pensais pas avoir la même bolt pour le steering wheel que celle qui entre dans le frame. Avoir un pour le handle bar, un pour le steering wheel pi un autre qui va dans le tupe en avant du frame.


----------



## syked1

ok ben ca change rien vraiment tous qui faut cest un autre trou filleter entre les autres - puis le bolt de frame tube normal plus court


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:53 PM~16670810
> *ok ben ca change rien vraiment tous qui faut cest un autre trou filleter entre les autres - puis le bolt de frame tube normal plus court
> *




ok ok, juste a voir comment on va mettre tout sa ensemble a partir des piece deja existante


----------



## syked1

je vais te monter le mien


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:56 PM~16670832
> *je vais te monter le mien
> *



pics??
:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 03:57 PM~16670838
> *pics??
> :cheesy:
> *


mo birdcage je essaaye de trouver sur le site sinon faut je tenvoye par email


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:58 PM~16670846
> *mo birdcage je essaaye de trouver sur le site sinon faut je tenvoye par email
> *



celui sur bird on a wire??


----------



## syked1

On vois ou il estais souder


----------



## syked1

pas oubliger de garder le truc au millieu car tu couper au laser fak juste a driller un trou jusque en bas ou le head tube va aller - mais ca te donne un idea


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 03:00 PM~16670856
> *On vois ou il estais souder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ouais je comprends ce que tuveux dire par juste pogner des bouttes  Mais avec l'idée que j'ai, je sais pas comment sa peut se faire


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 03:02 PM~16670873
> *pas oubliger de garder le truc au millieu car tu couper au laser fak juste a driller un trou jusque en bas ou le head tube va  aller  - mais ca te donne un idea
> *



ouais, tout a fait!! car je voulais faire comme les 2 ailes de la fleur de lys, semi-superposé. et que le steering aille sur un et le handlebar sur l'autre plus haut au dessus de la fourche, et dans le milieu avoir la bolt qui tiens sa dans le frame


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:20 PM~16670245
> *wasup fella's
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
wasup guys !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 03:06 PM~16670903
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> wasup  guys !!!!!
> *



:h5: Sup Jeff


----------



## syked1

simple mais depand sur le dessin cest sur

comme ca un peu


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

bon je flex au super c


----------



## Ant-Wan

J'envoie le dessin du ''ENVIRON''


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 03:14 PM~16670948
> *bon je flex au super c
> *



alright A+ bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 04:09 PM~16670923
> *:h5: Sup Jeff
> *


i just got the pic of my new conti -kit !!!! :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 03:23 PM~16670988
> *i just got the pic of  my new conti -kit  !!!! :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



yeah man just saw it this morning!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: This is a LITTLE surprise   :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 04:24 PM~16670991
> *yeah man just saw it this morning!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: This is a LITTLE surprise     :biggrin:
> *


yup !!!! & it,s just a starrt :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 03:58 PM~16671144
> *yup !!!!  &  it,s  just a starrt  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 05:04 PM~16671173
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: of many other little surprice to come !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 04:06 PM~16671193
> *:biggrin: of many  other little surprice to come !!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: again and again.... and again :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 05:08 PM~16671204
> *:roflmao: again and again.... and again :biggrin:
> *


you got that right bro :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
all the way t-t-t 2 the luxurious family unity for ever brother !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 04:11 PM~16671220
> *you got that right  bro  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



dreaming about being a magician and making rain custom parts


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 05:20 PM~16671279
> *dreaming about being a magician and making rain custom parts
> *



 what are you talking abult bro lolololol ???? 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
yeah i,m icey-wizard who make custom parts appear like sudden blizzard . 
lolololololololololol !!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i ,m just fooling around buddy


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 04:31 PM~16671348
> * wtf are  you talking abult  lolololol ????
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



I mean to have a shit load of custom parts on my bike bro :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 04:17 PM~16670958
> *J'envoie le dessin du ''ENVIRON''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


le photo n'affiche pas


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 04:55 PM~16671498
> *le photo n'affiche pas
> *



voilà


----------



## syked1

super facile big dret comme ca tu vois tu pourrait user les bout coupers pis resouder mais avec un peut de extra sur le fin de cote droit de handlebars le pick pointu


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 04:58 PM~16671518
> *super facile big dret comme ca tu vois tu pourrait user les bout coupers pis resouder  mais avec un peut de extra sur le fin de cote droit de handlebars le pick pointu
> *




hmmm, je crois que je peux imaginer ça


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 05:31 PM~16671348
> *
> what are  you talking abult  bro  lolololol ????
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> yeah i,m  icey-wizard who make custom parts  appear  like sudden blizzard .
> lolololololololololol  !!!!!    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i ,m just fooling around buddy
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

roughly like this


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 04:59 PM~16671525
> *hmmm, je crois que je peux imaginer ça
> *



I can make a model on a carton sheet, but I have to take the measurment with the fork to have the exact lenght of the piece to get over the fork.... because I need to lift my stem of almost 5-6 inches


----------



## syked1

ok i see so there is enough tube to be albe to bring it up


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 05:04 PM~16671550
> *roughly like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


....
....
Comme je fais pour serrer la vis en dessous de la curve?? 
celle au dessus pas de trouble, mais celle en bas...???


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 05:05 PM~16671558
> *ok i see so there is enough tube to be albe to bring it up
> *



:yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 06:05 PM~16671561
> *:thumbsup:
> ....
> ....
> Comme je fais pour serrer la vis en dessous de la curve??
> celle au dessus pas de trouble, mais celle en bas...???
> *


hehehhe ta ben raison a moin quelle soit dropper un peu mais quand meme ca ve empecher l'outil de rentrer la - a mon denlever ou de faire aller moin courber ou avec une place au millieu de la piece avec un trou d'acces pour le tourevis cle allen


----------



## Ant-Wan

Et la différence de grosseur, c'est pour le que stem accote direct sur le headset comme sa ya pas de gossage, sa rentre au fond pi même si sa scratch en dessous de sa, we don't give caca


----------



## syked1

ou le vis de bas a lenver


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 06:09 PM~16671592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et la différence de grosseur, c'est pour le que stem accote direct sur le headset comme sa ya pas de gossage, sa rentre au fond pi même si sa scratch en dessous de sa, we don't give caca
> *



je penser bien ca


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 05:07 PM~16671582
> *hehehhe ta ben raison a moin quelle soit dropper un peu mais quand meme ca ve empecher l'outil de rentrer la - a mon denlever ou de faire aller moin courber ou avec une place au millieu de la piece avec un trou d'acces pour le tourevis  cle allen*





sa serais probablement la meilleure option....


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 06:09 PM~16671592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et la différence de grosseur, c'est pour le que stem accote direct sur le headset comme sa ya pas de gossage, sa rentre au fond pi même si sa scratch en dessous de sa, we don't give caca
> *



je penser bien ca  t'en a besoin ca anyways pour pouvoir souder le tube sur le piece


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 05:10 PM~16671597
> *ou le vis de bas a lenver
> *



ou de faire un prolongement et 2 trous avec fillet pour visser dans ce sens là


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 04:14 PM~16671615
> *ou de faire un prolongement et 2 trous avec fillet pour visser dans ce sens là
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tu es mieux de faire un face plate qui senleve completement


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 20 2010, 07:25 PM~16672491
> *tu es mieux de faire un face plate qui senleve completement
> *


tu veux dire la partie qui va fermer et serrer le handle bar?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 06:27 PM~16672508
> *tu veux dire la partie qui va fermer et serrer le handle bar?
> *



ouais un peux comme Jayson lavait separe lui


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 20 2010, 07:36 PM~16672580
> *ouais un peux comme Jayson lavait separe lui
> *


Ouais il est évident que c'est la meilleure facon de faire! C'était juste pour la bolt qui se trouve dans la curve du bas, mais j'y ai penser et sa pourrait fonctionner


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   :wave: :wave: 
wasup luxurious family !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 06:39 PM~16672604
> *Ouais il est évident que c'est la meilleure facon de faire! C'était juste pour la bolt qui se trouve dans la curve du bas, mais j'y ai penser et sa pourrait fonctionner
> *



juste a fraiser les trou pour pas qu'on voit les allen key


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 11:56 AM~16677418
> *juste a fraiser les trou pour pas qu'on voit les allen key
> *



alright, je vais scetcher sa en prenant en considération tout vos précieux conseils!! 

:thumbsup: Big thanks to you guys :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: 
wasup lux family !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

CONGRADULATION TO MY BUDDY BIG-J FOR IS WIN ON THE RAFFLE TODAY OF A REAL SICK STEARING WHEEL !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

I won this steering wheel:
4th Place:
:wow:  :0










First person with
$45 takes it off my hands


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 21 2010, 11:24 PM~16682332
> *I won this steering wheel:
> 4th Place:
> :wow:    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First person with
> $45 takes it off my hands
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ???


----------



## syked1

i dont need it and i dont have any of the other parts to the series why not dump it and make something custom


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 21 2010, 11:43 PM~16682615
> *i dont need it and i dont have any of the other parts to the series why not dump it and make something custom
> *


YEAH I KNOW & I GET YOUR MIND IT STILL IS A REAL NICE PART !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 21 2010, 10:24 PM~16682332
> *I won this steering wheel:
> 4th Place:
> :wow:    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First person with
> $45 takes it off my hands
> *




Shit congrats on your win bro :h5:

hope you'll find someone to buy this nice steering........ :dunno: wheel


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE AT THE PAWN SHOP ON SATURDAY FEBRUARY 27 AT 6 PM*</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
wasup family !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 22 2010, 01:58 PM~16688671
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> wasup family !!!!!!
> *




:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
T - T - T !!!!


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Video of the raffle is almost on ......


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 23 2010, 02:40 AM~16697094
> *t t t
> *



:0 DAaaammn!!!! Lolow, long time no see :cheesy: What's up :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOD DAY TO ALL brothers !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 23 2010, 03:40 AM~16697094
> *t t t
> *


HEY WASUP LOLOW !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 23 2010, 02:40 AM~16697094
> *t t t
> *



you knoooooooooooooow


----------



## abel

:naughty:


----------



## syked1

:happysad: :0 :uh: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
T-T-T !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 24 2010, 12:37 AM~16707572
> *:biggrin:    :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> T-T-T  !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 24 2010, 01:57 AM~16707931
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 One more day.... and it's tomorow :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP LUX FAMILY !!!! :wave: :wave: 
WELL IT'S TIME FOR ME TO GO TO SLEEP SO GOOD NIGHT EVERY 1 LOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up guysssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 24 2010, 02:57 PM~16712093
> *WASUP LUX FAMILY  !!!! :wave:  :wave:
> WELL  IT'S TIME FOR ME TO GO TO SLEEP SO GOOD NIGHT  EVERY 1  LOLOLOLOLOLOL  !!!!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :
> *




I think it's day time bro.... but it's ok ahahaha, you're a night creature :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2010, 04:39 PM~16712953
> *what up guysssssssss :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Should recieving a gold D twisted crank with my fork in a couple of....?? soon I hope :|


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 24 2010, 04:08 PM~16713261
> *:biggrin: Should recieving a gold D twisted crank with my fork in a couple of....?? soon I hope :|
> *



damn nice!


----------



## syked1

ttmft LUX 514


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2010, 05:39 PM~16712953
> *what up guysssssssss :biggrin:
> *


  
:biggrin: :wave: JUST KEEPING 
PUSHING IT ALL THE WAY T-T-T LIKE ALWAY,S MON DAVE !!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 24 2010, 07:52 PM~16714581
> *damn nice!
> *



Thank you bro :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning *LuxuriouS*


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Feb 25 2010, 07:14 AM~16720149-->
> 
> 
> 
> morning guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 08:32 AM~16720336
> *:wave: Morning LuxuriouS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 03:38 PM~16723318
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-killa lowrider_@Feb 25 2010, 04:55 PM~16724067
> *sup!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 25 2010, 04:55 PM~16724067
> *sup!!!
> *




J-J-J-Joooooe monnnnneyyyyyyyy  Wassup bigg?


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: *JEFFY!!!! POST THE PICS..... WHAT MEAN YOUR AVATAR BRO?*??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 26 2010, 01:20 AM~16729145
> *:wow:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SOON BRO I JUST GOT SMALL DETAILS TO FIX HERE AND THERE THEN I WILL SHOW YOU A REAL T-T-T RESULT OF THE FINISH PRODUCT !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:..... *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 26 2010, 02:06 AM~16730416
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SOON BRO I JUST GOT SMALL  DETAILS TO FIX  HERE AND THERE  THEN I WILL SHOW YOU A REAL T-T-T RESULT OF THE FINISH  PRODUCT !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:.....
> *



:cheesy:  J'ESPÈRE JEFF!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: wasup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 26 2010, 09:04 AM~16731585
> *:thumbsup: wasup guys
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 :nicoderm: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 26 2010, 08:40 AM~16731534
> *:cheesy:   J'ESPÈRE JEFF!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
on reste calme lol sa venir pis quand sa va ètre toute fini ça va ètre bad ass pour vrais !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 26 2010, 11:38 PM~16738569
> *:biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> on reste calme lol  sa venir  pis quand sa va ètre toute fini ça va ètre bad ass pour vrais !!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




:biggrin: Gonna look bad ass


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys.... last day of the olympics  

Canada vs. USA!!!
hno:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Here's a new something for the display! With a little bit of work, they gonna look great!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: sounds like a good plan you have twan


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Going to look great Sweet Twan!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Canada 2 - USA 0

:cheesy: 

:x:


----------



## syked1

2-1 end of 2nd


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'color:red\'>GO CANADA !!!</span> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 28 2010, 04:42 PM~16750962
> *2-1 end of 2nd
> *


`

hno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:banghead: 20 seconds to go.......TABARNAK



hno:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 28 2010, 01:36 PM~16750190
> *Here's a new something for the display! With a little bit of work, they gonna look great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like a dildo hahaha


----------



## Ant-Wan

NEVER SEEN BEFORE ------ 14 of this one


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 28 2010, 05:47 PM~16751359
> *looks like a dildo hahaha
> *



:roflmao:


I was sure that somebody will post that comment :rofl:`

This is the extra-veined :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

hehehhe canada takes gold again for the most ever in the history


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 28 2010, 05:26 PM~16751640
> *:roflmao:
> I was sure that somebody will post that comment :rofl:`
> 
> This is the extra-veined :roflmao:
> *



quand est-ce qu'on te fais tes fenders?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 28 2010, 08:16 PM~16752628
> *quand est-ce qu'on te fais tes fenders?
> *



On se check sa sous-peu bro  c'est quand tes temps de libre pour ça?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 28 2010, 08:16 PM~16752628
> *quand est-ce qu'on te fais tes fenders?
> *



Pensez-vous que c'est mieux ça en premier ou faire le frame first??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 12:52 AM~16755479
> *Pensez-vous que c'est mieux ça en premier ou faire le frame first??
> 
> *


 :biggrin:   FRAME ALL THE WAY BRO !!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
i,m now back to my good old style d-ice blue style :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS & A GOOOD DAY TO ALL !!! :biggrin:  uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning uffin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 28 2010, 10:52 PM~16755479
> *Pensez-vous que c'est mieux ça en premier ou faire le frame first??
> 
> *



bah aussi ben faire les 2 en meme temps... ca revient pas ben ben plus cherre... comme ca on soude tout en meme temps,,, peinture tout etc.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2010, 01:10 PM~16760354
> *bah aussi ben faire les 2 en meme temps... ca revient pas ben ben plus cherre... comme ca on soude tout en meme temps,,, peinture tout etc.
> *



Logique! on pourra checker sa, toi Steven, as-tu un vieu frame?? Je sais que Alex_low devait checker pour le siens... juste a voir ce qui me reviens au meilleur deal


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 1 2010, 02:07 PM~16760886
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 02:09 PM~16760904
> *:thumbsup:
> *



hi twaninator


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 1 2010, 02:19 PM~16760995
> *hi twaninator
> *



Sup Jabelliser  

hopefully it's not Trannynator :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

hehehehyehehehehehe

wasup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup Jay!!! Working today?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 02:22 PM~16761011
> *Sup Jabelliser
> 
> hopefully it's not Trannynator :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 12:56 PM~16760793
> *Logique! on pourra checker sa, toi Steven, as-tu un vieu frame?? Je sais que Alex_low devait checker pour le siens... juste a voir ce qui me reviens au meilleur deal
> *



j'ai rien qui traine vraiment... tu veux pas faire le tien directe?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2010, 02:53 PM~16761309
> *j'ai rien qui traine vraiment... tu veux pas faire le tien directe?
> *



J'y ai pensé, mais si je faire faire le frame bientot, je sais pas financièrement si je peux me permettre une peinture de fou prochainement.....  c'est pour ça je songeais a m'en procurer un autre...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 01:59 PM~16761366
> *J'y ai pensé, mais si je faire faire le frame bientot, je sais pas financièrement si je peux me permettre une peinture de fou prochainement.....  c'est pour ça je songeais a m'en procurer un autre...
> *



pas fou pas fou j'ai juste un frame de fille


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2010, 03:15 PM~16761515
> *pas fou pas fou j'ai juste un frame de fille
> *



 

Ok, je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir créer le même effet qu'avec un frame de gars, avec la combinaison tissu/peinture! Ce serais idéal un frame de gars pour ce projet... je continue mes recherches


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 03:30 PM~16761103
> * Sup Jay!!! Working today?
> *


only in the morning till 12:30


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 1 2010, 03:21 PM~16761572
> *only in the morning till 12:30
> *



lucky guy!! I was supposed to finish at 14h30, but now it's 18h :angry:


----------



## syked1

shitty


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 02:23 PM~16761595
> *lucky guy!! I was supposed to finish at 14h30, but now it's 18h :angry:
> *



seems like you have time to go on lil anyway hahah :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2010, 04:01 PM~16761965
> *seems like you have time to go on lil anyway hahah  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: 


Of course, I'm so famous... that's why my boss pay me to kill the time on this forum :naughty:


----------



## pimp_seb

jason c koi tu fait demain


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Mar 1 2010, 07:12 PM~16763414
> *jason c koi tu fait demain
> *




:wave: Salut Seb!


----------



## syked1

arret glueboy tu me fait peur - je travail comme du monde de 8:30-5Pm pourquoi?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 03:18 PM~16762108
> *:biggrin:
> Of course, I'm so famous... that's why my boss pay me to kill the time on this forum :naughty:
> *



wuhahah wish I had your job


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2010, 11:56 AM~16760793
> *Logique! on pourra checker sa, toi Steven, as-tu un vieu frame?? Je sais que Alex_low devait checker pour le siens... juste a voir ce qui me reviens au meilleur deal
> *



:biggrin: I check for the shiping price this week bro


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 1 2010, 06:48 PM~16763787
> *arret glueboy tu me fait peur - je travail comme du monde de 8:30-5Pm pourquoi?
> *


parce que je decent demain a mtl pi je veut te laisser le dessin de ma fourch


----------



## syked1

tes pas capable de prendre un photo ou de scanner puis envoyer par email ?


----------



## syked1

tas tu payer joe $$ ??? pas de dessin avant joe $$ soit payer, puis quand tu sera pret a faire ton fork la tu me donne le cash upfront puis le te livre ca dasn un semaine


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 1 2010, 08:32 PM~16765108
> *tas tu payer joe $$ ??? pas de dessin avant joe $$ soit payer, puis quand tu sera pret a faire ton fork la tu me donne le cash upfront puis le te livre ca dasn un semaine
> *


je vais payer joe demain pis 5heur on peut se rejoindre ou


----------



## syked1

jarrive sur le metro a station villa maria ver 5:30-5:45


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 1 2010, 09:24 AM~16758841
> *GOOD MORNING  GUYS  & A GOOOD DAY TO  ALL  !!!  :biggrin:   uffin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup Jeffyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 1 2010, 11:40 PM~16766004
> *sup Jeffyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


when i don,t ride the street whit my big bro & my lowrider bike i still ride my snowboard and my girl all the way t-t-t !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 1 2010, 10:51 PM~16766204
> *when i don,t  ride the street whit my big bro & my lowrider bike i still ride my snowboard and my girl all the way t-t-t  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 .... if you riding down the mountain, how can you snowboarding all the way to the top of it???  ???


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2010, 08:40 PM~16764441
> *wuhahah wish I had your job
> *



well.... I'm not a master bike builder because of my job  but I can chose the colors you want for your home bro.... :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Mar 1 2010, 08:46 PM~16764504
> *:biggrin:  I check for the shiping price this week bro
> *



:thumbsup: Cool mon All-X! Tu me diras ça mektu le sache


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Hell-hoe


----------



## PurpleLicious

morning guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 2 2010, 01:58 AM~16768080
> *:0 .... if you riding down the mountain, how can you snowboarding all the way to the top of it???  ???
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: 
boy your funny how can i do that eazy bro i,m always on top of my things !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

pis JS tu va mappeller ou quoi la?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 2 2010, 02:03 PM~16771707
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2010, 03:20 PM~16772439
> *pis JS tu va mappeller ou quoi la?
> *


:0 THE RISK ARE BIG FOR YOU TO WAIT FOR A LONG TIME , + ARE YOU SURE HE KNOW HOW TO DO THAT ??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## abel

whut up LuxuriouS


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 2 2010, 05:44 PM~16773568
> *:0  THE RISK ARE BIG FOR YOU TO WAIT FOR A LONG TIME , + ARE YOU SURE HE KNOW HOW TO DO THAT ???  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



NO apperently he does NOT


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 2 2010, 06:53 PM~16774183
> *whut up LuxuriouS
> *


what up brotha


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2010, 05:55 PM~16774197
> *what up brotha
> *



chilling and whoreing on lil


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2010, 05:55 PM~16774196
> *NO apperently he does NOT
> *



Everybody can have a dream  Only if he know how to do that :ugh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 2 2010, 05:57 PM~16774202
> *chilling and whoreing on lil
> *




:thumbsup:



:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

oh well good ol BS i mean gluuueeeeeee


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2010, 06:55 PM~16774196
> *NO apperently he does NOT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 2 2010, 06:55 PM~16775309
> *:biggrin:
> *



and all around the WOOORRLLLD!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 2 2010, 08:03 PM~16775415
> *and all around the WOOORRLLLD!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sawwwwwwwwwppppppppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 2 2010, 11:06 PM~16777900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Proud to be a part of it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 3 2010, 02:12 AM~16780339
> *:uh: Bah !!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 2 2010, 11:06 PM~16777900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel




----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:yes:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

a la cour a scrap villeneuve ont trouve de touts meme un ami


----------



## Ant-Wan

C'est là que tu as trouvé ton bike??


----------



## syked1

lol yup


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup Jay


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

hey hey


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 3 2010, 05:23 PM~16786617
> *C'est là que tu as trouvé ton bike??
> *


non pas vraiment mais la seul affair que j'ai trouver des broche a foin


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Mar 4 2010, 12:04 AM~16790603
> *non pas vraiment mais la seul affair que j'ai trouver des broche a foin
> *




Nice tu dois avoir des belles roues de broche


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning every-1


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 4 2010, 01:18 AM~16792142
> *Nice tu dois avoir des belles roues de broche
> *


ouin i son sa coche


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Mar 4 2010, 11:15 AM~16794460
> *ouin i son sa coche
> *


 :biggrin: 

Good, as-tu des photos?? :0


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 4 2010, 10:41 AM~16794661
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Good, as-tu des photos?? :0
> *


non désoler


----------



## pimp_seb

jason sa va me couter combien fair ma fourch


----------



## syked1

$100 livrer


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 4 2010, 10:34 PM~16800234
> *$100 livrer
> *



:0 ....un pas de plus vers la deuxième marche pour J_S!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 5 2010, 09:20 AM~16803580
> *:0  ....un pas de plus vers la deuxième marche pour J_S!!!
> *


cest etonnant mais vrai quand meme, mais il reste loin pour les meetings pareil. Dave i think he will bring it or i will bring it to you to get chromed in OT


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 5 2010, 05:58 PM~16807311
> *cest etonnant mais vrai quand meme, mais il reste loin pour les meetings pareil. Dave i think he will bring it or i will bring it to you to get chromed in OT
> *



 Toutes les bonnes nouvelles sont bonnes!!!! As-tu des photos de... LA CHOSE??? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

non jetais supposer daller voir en ville demain mas la cest dimanche je vais ramasser son sketch


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 5 2010, 08:48 PM~16808704
> *non jetais supposer daller voir en ville demain mas la cest dimanche je vais ramasser son sketch
> *



...nice, on va avoir un apperçu bientot


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

yup yup


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Have a great day y'all!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 6 2010, 01:30 PM~16813355
> *:wave: Have a great day y'all!!!
> *



x2


----------



## syked1

merci JS :0 :wow:  , scuz moi pour avoir etais en tard, crisse de construction sur les rues en ville


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 12:52 AM~16817336
> * merci JS  :0  :wow:   , scuz moi pour avoir etais en tard, crisse de construction sur les rues en ville
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

hi guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 12:52 AM~16817336
> * merci JS  :0  :wow:   , scuz moi pour avoir etais en tard, crisse de construction sur les rues en ville
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 03:37 PM~16820486
> *hi guys
> *


sup Jason...Any news about Joe Money? :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2010, 04:52 PM~16820563
> *sup Jason...Any news about Joe Money? :0
> *


Well this is the new update... he got another 400$ honda to fixup instead of taking his other one to mechanical inspection, and he finished rebuilding that car out of his 2 other rotten $400 honda's lol, and the first night he took it out, the cops pulled him over, and he didn't know but he didnt have his license it had expired 2 days before (which happens normally on your birthday, not after) so they towed his car and he got a nice new ticket and all his 15 points or some shit, so he is tearing his other 2 car apart and selling parts from them to get his newest car back. I have taken last night his twisted bars i had made to make a custom square twisted trike kit, and will start the basic assembly layout, so final welding can happen with a bigger welding machine then Jeff's small one. 3/8" solid square bars twisted to fabricate a whole new trike kit frame, bike frame to go with it i think is one in my basement that needs a bit more work to finish the metal work. Im hopeing this is his plan for now, cause the green trike cant be done right now, it needs repairs and a re-paint cause a certain someone didn't do it properly and the paint started to crack possibly due to metal work not strong enough, cause of the weight of the lover seat i think.


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 04:25 PM~16820747
> *Well this is the new update... he got another 400$  honda to fixup instead of taking his other one to mechanical inspection, and he finished rebuilding that car out of his 2 other rotten $400 honda's lol, and the first night he took it out, the cops pulled him over, and he didn't know but he didnt have his license it had expired 2 days before (which happens normally on your birthday, not after) so they towed his car and he got a nice new ticket and all his 15 points or some shit, so he is tearing his other 2 car apart and selling parts from them to get his newest car back. I have taken last night his twisted bars i had made to make a custom square twisted trike kit, and will start the basic assembly layout, so final welding can happen with a bigger welding machine then Jeff's small one. 3/8" solid square bars twisted to fabricate a whole new trike kit frame, bike frame to go with it i think is one in my basement that needs a bit more work to finish the metal work. Im hopeing this is his plan for now, cause the green trike cant be done right now, it needs repairs and a re-paint cause a certain someone didn't do it properly and the paint started to crack possibly due to metal work not strong enough, cause of the weight of the lover seat i think.
> *




:0 Damn, sa tombe mal tout ça!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 04:25 PM~16820747
> *Well this is the new update... he got another 400$  honda to fixup instead of taking his other one to mechanical inspection, and he finished rebuilding that car out of his 2 other rotten $400 honda's lol, and the first night he took it out, the cops pulled him over, and he didn't know but he didnt have his license it had expired 2 days before (which happens normally on your birthday, not after) so they towed his car and he got a nice new ticket and all his 15 points or some shit, so he is tearing his other 2 car apart and selling parts from them to get his newest car back. I have taken last night his twisted bars i had made to make a custom square twisted trike kit, and will start the basic assembly layout, so final welding can happen with a bigger welding machine then Jeff's small one. 3/8" solid square bars twisted to fabricate a whole new trike kit frame, bike frame to go with it i think is one in my basement that needs a bit more work to finish the metal work. Im hopeing this is his plan for now, cause the green trike cant be done right now, it needs repairs and a re-paint cause a certain someone didn't do it properly and the paint started to crack possibly due to metal work not strong enough, cause of the weight of the lover seat i think.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2010, 09:34 PM~16822370
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh:  :wow: x2


----------



## killa lowrider

fuck la police , exactement ski ses passer , jvien de finir de remonter mon new honda javais acheter pour le body pi les papier ke jai payer 250$ moteur sauter mais le char vrm vrm vrm clean 164000km tk tres peu de rouille il manquais quun bon moteur, jai installer sa , sa fesais 5-6 jour je passais a travailler dessu mon char tout les jour a défaire les vieu autre crap a marde pi la javais oublier ak toute sa que je devais aller chercher mon 15 point aussiiii COMME JAI EXPLIQUER DANS LE VIDE A LA POLICE KI AVAIS LES OREILLE BOUCHER CAR ELLE AVAIS UN TI JEUNE DE 20 ANS DANS UN CRISS DE CIVIC , qu'habituellement jrecois une lettre de la saaq tk pour les fois jai perdu mon permis pi que jdevais aller refaire ma photo tk la seule chose javais pas recu de lettre cétais mes plaque dauto et puis elle savais replaquer tout seule en gros la saaq lavais faite , alors jai juste oublier jprenais mon char pour lessayer pour la premiere fois jsuis aller voir mon ami mario a pointe calumet qui me devais du cash , apres etre rendu la on nest partie aller manger au mc do a st eu pi colisse jme fait coller pi la police a voulais rien savoir javais plein plein doutil pi de piece ( spas vrai javais un ordi de char ki trainais a coter de moi pi je c vrm pas quoi dautre de piece de char mais la police capotais) tkkkk sa fini sur le towing jsuis encore a la case départ pas de char crisss de marde de police serieuuuuu sa pas dallure pi sa me coute fucking cher pour 4 jour pas de permis spas comme si sa fesais 2 semaine ou 1 mois tkkkk!!! welcome to my fucking lifeee de pas chanceux sooo today jai rider en lowlow ....oui en bike lolll on nétais bien :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

good night too all the big familyy!!!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:
i whont be doing any bike for a few months whit that dammm brokend arm of mine ....


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 8 2010, 12:02 PM~16827380
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> i whont be doing any bike for a few months  whit that dammm brokend arm of mine  ....
> *


----------



## killa lowrider

today is a good day for ridin :biggrin: but too much thing to do maybe tomorow WASUP family


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

shitty news brother jeffy


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guyyyyyyyz


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 8 2010, 12:02 PM~16827380
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> i whont be doing any bike for a few months  whit that dammm brokend arm of mine  ....
> *



 Hoooo maaaaannn!!! Fuck, What you've done bro? :wow: That's some badd newwwws :thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1

had my "Bird on a Wire" plaque double layer "Birds" threaded today


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: Looks hella nice bro!!! :thumbsup:

Love your design


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 8 2010, 03:25 PM~16829834
> *had my "Bird on a Wire" plaque double layer "Birds" threaded today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 8 2010, 07:15 PM~16830219-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: Looks hella nice bro!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Love your design
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 07:21 PM~16830276
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Mar 8 2010, 08:57 PM~16831103
> *:0
> *



Thanks Guys, now in a week or so off to engraving for some extra details on the top bird and the base plate, then ??? maybe double, maybe triple tone


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 8 2010, 06:25 PM~16829834
> *had my "Bird on a Wire" plaque double layer "Birds" threaded today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: have a good day guys


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2010, 09:10 AM~16836913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: 


:worship: MALADE!!!
Sick track for big LUX!!!  

:happysad: mais familly, sa prends un L


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 9 2010, 11:36 AM~16837926
> *:cheesy:
> :worship: MALADE!!!
> Sick track for big LUX!!!
> 
> :happysad: mais familly, sa prends un L
> *



who give a shit


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2010, 12:00 PM~16838125
> *who give a shit
> *



:dunno:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 9 2010, 12:20 PM~16838272
> *:dunno:
> 
> *



i did this in 10 sec cuz i cant upload only music on youtube and i didnt pay attention on the spelling mr spell chek police :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2010, 12:24 PM~16838300
> *i did this in 10 sec cuz i cant upload only music on youtube and i didnt pay attention on the spelling mr spell chek police :uh:
> *



çé binkor-èk  
You did a great job!!! I like the characters you choose :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt for the LUX fam-bam


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2010, 09:10 AM~16836913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *




TROP BADDDDD :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 9 2010, 07:12 PM~16842083
> *TROP BADDDDD :thumbsup:
> *



bad prend juste un D :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2010, 07:22 PM~16842200
> *bad prend juste un D  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

hater

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Le vidéo-clip, c'est pour le bbQ??


:0


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

3 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Ant-Wan



:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow+Mar 9 2010, 11:12 PM~16844997-->
> 
> 
> 
> wasup homies :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 10 2010, 12:33 AM~16846028
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: Sup guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 9 2010, 11:09 PM~16844962
> *Le vidéo-clip, c'est pour le bbQ??
> :0
> *



si tu le film et tu fais un montage oui


----------



## abel

happy birthday to syked1 aka jason aka jay-c


----------



## D-ice69

happy birthday big bro !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel+Mar 10 2010, 12:54 PM~16849335-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to syked1 aka jason aka jay-c
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Mar 10 2010, 02:11 PM~16850059
> *happy birthday  big bro  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thx guys ! :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ant-Wan, killa lowrider

:h5: 

Joooe Monnnney


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 10 2010, 08:53 PM~16853407
> *
> *


hi wasup bro  :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 10 2010, 09:46 PM~16854537
> *hi wasup bro    :wave:  :wave:
> *



whut up big jeff? how's the arm? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 10 2010, 11:54 AM~16849335
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASON*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 10 2010, 11:02 PM~16854747
> *whut up big jeff? how's the arm? :0
> *


well i will know more next monday but i got a good tree month or so in front of me before it,s all fix up !!!!   :| :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 11 2010, 12:26 PM~16859374
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

good morning guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 12 2010, 07:20 AM~16868321
> *good morning guys
> *



:h5: Sup bro


TGIF???


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

Hey Abel, Tu disais qur tu descendais à Toronto!?? Si c'est le cas confirme le moi, je vais tenter de mettre un peu depression à voir si c'est possible de récupérer certaines ''pièces''.... on s'en reparle bro


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 12 2010, 11:07 AM~16869453
> *Hey Abel, Tu disais qur tu descendais à Toronto!?? Si c'est le cas confirme le moi, je vais tenter de mettre un peu depression à voir si c'est possible de récupérer certaines ''pièces''.... on s'en reparle bro
> *



j'désend pas tous suite mais JAS ta pas encore donner ta FORK????man sa pas de sence jespere personne vas refaire affaire avec.....


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 12 2010, 08:56 AM~16868434
> *:h5: Sup bro
> TGIF??? *



oh hell yes


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 12 2010, 12:20 PM~16869585
> *j'désend pas tous suite mais JAS ta pas encore donner ta FORK????man sa pas de sence jespere personne vas refaire affaire avec.....
> *



nope jespere que no vue que chus capable d'avoir tous qu'il fait mais faite ici au QC, je l'aimer bien comme gars puis moi meme javais des truc pour lui en fin ete debut automne puis il ma jamais repondu fak cest pour celle la jai chercher kelk1 d'autre puis now j'offre le service de CAD faite chez nous, decoupe laser et jet d'eau par bias de sous-traitance en aggisant comme agent de manufacturier pour cette compagnie la qui etais les premier au canada avec les machine CNC au Laser donc cest pour celle la je peuit offrir les pieces a un telle bas prix, sans le niasage


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 12 2010, 11:20 AM~16869585
> *j'désend pas tous suite mais JAS ta pas encore donner ta FORK????man sa pas de sence jespere personne vas refaire affaire avec.....
> *



Bin non!!!!! :0 à chaque fois que je l'apelle, il dit que c'est assis chez le ''plater'' et que c'est la prochaine chose sur la liste! Je vais l'appeler cet aprem, en plus que D-Twist devrait lui envoyer un crank a faire plater.... tk :scrutinize:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 12 2010, 11:51 AM~16869816
> *nope jespere que no vue que chus capable d'avoir tous qu'il fait mais faite ici au QC, je l'aimer bien comme gars puis moi meme javais des truc pour lui en fin ete debut automne puis il ma jamais repondu fak cest pour celle la jai chercher kelk1 d'autre puis now j'offre le service de CAD faite chez nous, decoupe laser et jet d'eau par bias de sous-traitance en aggisant comme agent de manufacturier pour cette compagnie la qui etais les premier au canada avec les machine CNC au Laser donc cest pour celle la je peuit offrir les pieces a un telle bas prix, sans le niasage
> *



 serais tu capable de faire un volant comme dave? :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 12 2010, 12:01 PM~16869894
> *Bin non!!!!! :0 à chaque fois que je l'apelle, il dit que c'est assis chez le ''plater'' et que c'est la prochaine chose sur la liste! Je vais l'appeler cet aprem, en plus que D-Twist devrait lui envoyer un crank a faire plater.... tk  :scrutinize:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## syked1

yes sir, jai justement commencer un pour freskies via RIMO


----------



## D-ice69

wasup luxurious family and a good day 2 all of my bros !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

you too brother Jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 12 2010, 02:06 PM~16870447
> *you too brother Jeffy
> *


helloo mr -big-j your cooking whit buther !!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 12 2010, 02:12 PM~16870514
> *helloo mr -big-j  your cooking whit buther !!!!!
> *


heheheehe fuckin died laughing at that, and i watched the last 2 episodes when you left lol good ol Al "Icky" Bundy lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 12 2010, 02:16 PM~16870553
> *heheheehe fuckin died laughing at that, and i watched the last 2 episodes when you left lol good ol Al "Icky" Bundy lol
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 12 2010, 12:50 PM~16870305
> *yes sir, jai justement commencer un pour freskies via RIMO
> *



tu me montrera le produit fini sa minteresserais surement


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2010, 06:07 PM~16872530
> *tu me montrera le produit fini sa minteresserais surement
> *


pas trouble, jai deja la base comme layout faite, faut je face tt le lettrage a son style puis le chose qui tien le lettrage au millieu, puis rimo va rajouter le tube au tour comme poigner


----------



## syked1

good night guys


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 13 2010, 10:09 AM~16878960
> *morning
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: SUP GUYZZZZZ :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Got a new ''little somthing''.... still on the rough but.... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sweeeeeeeettttttttt :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2010, 02:28 PM~16880504
> *Got a new ''little somthing''.... still on the rough but.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2010, 03:28 PM~16880504
> *Got a new ''little somthing''.... still on the rough but.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: real nice twan great part :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 13 2010, 02:29 PM~16880513-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweeeeeeeettttttttt  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 02:35 PM~16880548
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Mar 13 2010, 04:06 PM~16881014
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: real nice  twan great  part  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2010, 02:28 PM~16880504
> *Got a new ''little somthing''.... still on the rough but.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*It'll be sent out on Monday!*


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2010, 12:28 PM~16880504
> *Got a new ''little somthing''.... still on the rough but.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: sick loving it bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Mar 13 2010, 05:25 PM~16881457
> *:biggrin:  sick loving it bro
> *


Merci bien All-X

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sickkkkkkkkk part Sweet Twan!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2010, 06:46 PM~16881554
> *sickkkkkkkkk part Sweet Twan!!!!!!!
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 13 2010, 07:06 PM~16881962-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Mar 13 2010, 07:51 PM~16882239
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup guys


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2010, 02:28 PM~16880504
> *Got a new ''little somthing''.... still on the rough but.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn nice antonio!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 13 2010, 09:55 PM~16883101
> *damn nice antonio!
> *



:h5: 



pour faire matcher avec le siège u know.... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 14 2010, 01:46 AM~16884682
> *:h5:
> pour faire matcher avec le siège u know.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 13 2010, 05:45 PM~16881194
> *It'll be sent out on Monday!
> *



That's perfect Darin! Thanks a lot :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 14 2010, 12:01 PM~16886025
> *
> *



Sa va le gros??
Des nouveautés sur ta bombe? As-tu décidé quelle couleur tu la peinturais?


----------



## D-ice69

hi guys !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1

good afternoon guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Mar 14 2010, 01:09 PM~16886390-->
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 14 2010, 01:38 PM~16886539
> *good afternoon guys
> *


 :wave: Sup JEFF! Comment va ton bras?

:h5: Same to you JzN


----------



## syked1

thx twan 

the west coast knows how to rock shit - Red1 from the Rascalz doing his solo thing Vancouver, BC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaZ4o2FS1ws


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 14 2010, 01:53 PM~16886634
> *thx twan
> 
> the west coast knows how to rock shit - Red1 from the Rascalz doing his solo thing Vancouver, BC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaZ4o2FS1ws
> *




His solo album is store??


----------



## syked1

should be this video is from his album that came out in 2007 i think - his grouo Rascalz (The Misfit and Red 1 with DJ Kemo)is no longer but they have a few CD's out very good shit

here is the first song of theirs to come out in 1993 on video - they even did a song "temoin" with muzion on their 2nd or 3rd cd called "Global Warning" in 1999

Really livin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUWpCuzm9Ho

Temoin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ey-iWR1Fec


----------



## syked1

une autre vid d'eux avec du break car ils c'etais 2 MC's 1 DJ 2 b-boy's donc un qui est aussi graffiteur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt-HDunu8Dk


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sick, en plus je les ai les cd -ca$h crop et global warning  Some real good hip-hop :biggrin: Like the way it supposed to be


----------



## Ant-Wan

J'ADORE CETTE TRACK :run:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 14 2010, 02:35 PM~16886886
> *J'ADORE CETTE TRACK :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 14 2010, 03:16 PM~16887110
> *
> *



Sup big-D!!

How are you today? feeling better?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 14 2010, 11:05 AM~16886041
> *Sa va le gros??
> Des nouveautés sur ta bombe? As-tu décidé quelle couleur tu la peinturais?
> *



jvais recevoir quelque pieces la semaine prochain et pour la peinture c pas avant lan prochain


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2010, 01:28 PM~16880504
> *Got a new ''little somthing''.... still on the rough but.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hell nice!

How much?


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 14 2010, 03:05 PM~16887418
> *jvais recevoir quelque pieces la semaine prochain et pour la peinture c pas avant lan prochain
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 14 2010, 11:29 PM~16890613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are veeeerrrrrrrrrrrrry niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice  

I need one!!!! :cheesy: 


but... Manny is supposed to give me one, since Sport Compact 2008 :dunno: against his Cadillac switch box :uh:


----------



## syked1

nice nice dare i ask how much?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 14 2010, 04:05 PM~16887418
> *jvais recevoir quelque pieces la semaine prochain et pour la peinture c pas avant lan prochain
> *



:cheesy: Nice, bien hâte de voir sa en vrai!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 14 2010, 07:02 PM~16888372
> *hell nice!
> 
> How much?
> *



pm sent


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 14 2010, 10:32 PM~16890667
> *nice nice dare i ask how much?
> *



close to 1000$


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 14 2010, 11:44 PM~16890834
> *close to 1000$
> *


LuxuriouS</span></span>[/b]</span>


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning guys!!!!


:cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sawwwwwwwwpppppp peeeeeeeepssssss :biggrin:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 15 2010, 04:20 PM~16896998
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


4:20 good time to log on and :420:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 15 2010, 06:19 PM~16897876
> *4:20 good time to log on and :420:
> *


Not bad bro :cheesy: Right place at the right time


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 14 2010, 09:32 PM~16890664
> *Those are veeeerrrrrrrrrrrrry niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
> 
> I need one!!!! :cheesy:
> but... Manny is supposed to give me one, since Sport Compact 2008 :dunno: against his Cadillac switch box :uh:
> *



you've been hustled :wow:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 14 2010, 10:32 PM~16890664
> *Those are veeeerrrrrrrrrrrrry niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
> 
> I need one!!!! :cheesy:
> but... Manny is supposed to give me one, since Sport Compact 2008 :dunno: against his Cadillac switch box :uh:
> *



i dont think he is supose to give you a solid gold pendent loll :0


----------



## syked1

chromed steel mayyybeee lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Mar 15 2010, 07:12 PM~16898361-->
> 
> 
> 
> you've been hustled  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: I learned that a trade it's when the both sides got their item in hand, so they give it to the other at the same time :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 10:16 PM~16900088
> *i dont think he is supose to give you a solid gold pendent loll :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so too
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 15 2010, 10:20 PM~16900134
> *chromed steel mayyybeee lol
> *


maybe... :dunno: 
I think it was the main idea  




..........à suivre!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 15 2010, 11:26 PM~16901978
> *:yessad: I learned that a trade it's when the both sides got their item in hand, so they give it to the other at the same time :angry:
> I don't think so too
> maybe... :dunno:
> I think it was the main idea
> ..........à suivre!
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup LuxuriouS family :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

Mr. Colle A Bois : 26" fork Sword - Elle est tres proche a une autre paire que je suis en train a faire pour kelk1 d'autre au USA(mais en 12"), mais vue que lui ca sortira jamais jai dis me changer un peu puis ca va aller

Paire pour J-S:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2010, 04:33 PM~16907520
> *Mr. Colle A Bois : 26" fork Sword - Elle est tres proche a une autre paire que je suis en train a faire pour kelk1 d'autre au USA(mais en 12"), mais vue que lui ca sortira jamais jai dis me changer un peu puis ca va aller
> 
> Paire pour J-S:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good work bro !!! :biggrin: <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>
tu lui demendras si son père y a dit que un fork ça s,installe avec des bolt pas de la cole a bois ..
 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:  :roflmao:</span>


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2010, 04:33 PM~16907520
> *Mr. Colle A Bois : 26" fork Sword - Elle est tres proche a une autre paire que je suis en train a faire pour kelk1 d'autre au USA(mais en 12"), mais vue que lui ca sortira jamais jai dis me changer un peu puis ca va aller
> 
> Paire pour J-S:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Au moins y'a de quoi a travailler dessus jusqu'a 30 ans  


un bon premier pas


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 16 2010, 05:32 PM~16908072
> *Au moins y'a de quoi a travailler dessus jusqu'a 30 ans
> un bon premier pas
> *


hehehehehehhe ca va prendre a peu pres ca ouis lol


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 16 2010, 06:41 PM~16908744
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2010, 08:37 PM~16909848
> *hehehehehehhe ca va prendre a peu pres ca ouis lol
> *



y'A de l'espoir, y'a de l'espoir


----------



## syked1

eeeeeee maybe lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2010, 10:53 PM~16911342
> *eeeeeee maybe lol
> *



 >Nice cad by the way bro :thumbsup:

How the things going?


----------



## syked1

i just finished JS fork cad... And Excaliber's project is on hold for now, so others are moving up to the front


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2010, 11:06 PM~16911554
> *i just finished JS fork cad... And Excaliber's project is on hold for now, so others are moving up to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some good news!!! Hope to see the finish product of your efforts bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2010, 09:06 PM~16911554
> *i just finished JS fork cad... And Excaliber's project is on hold for now, so others are moving up to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good lookin sword man. nice little detail on the blade you did. 26"?


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2010, 12:17 AM~16912593
> *good lookin sword man.  nice little detail on the blade you did.  26"?
> *


thx D yup its a 26"


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hi family !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 17 2010, 01:34 PM~16916480
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5: wasup guys


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 16 2010, 02:53 PM~16907685
> *
> good work bro !!!  :biggrin: <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>
> tu lui demendras si son père y a dit que un fork  ça s,installe  avec  des bolt pas de la cole a bois ..
> :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:    :roflmao:</span>
> *


ah ah ah in bonne en criss


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: j'envoye le soumission demain


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 17 2010, 06:59 PM~16919348
> *:thumbsup: j'envoye le soumission demain
> *


hi bro !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Mar 17 2010, 06:49 PM~16919262
> *ah ah ah in bonne en criss
> *


yup i know cuz your the real joke !!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2010, 07:13 PM~16919466
> *yup i know  cuz your the real joke !!!!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I also think that he's finally try to do something for real.... :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Mar 17 2010, 06:49 PM~16919262
> *ah ah ah in bonne en criss
> *


pas pire pas pire, y'en a des meilleures :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 10:22 PM~16921191
> *I also think that he's finally try to do something for real....  :dunno:
> *


for real bro ???? 
come on lolololollolloll !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2010, 10:28 PM~16921283
> *for  real  bro ????
> come on  !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 Maybe he's now something more like 18 years old than 12 :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

heheheheheheheh


----------



## D-ice69

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

*1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Ant-Wan*




:0 Solo over here... for now


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 18 2010, 07:57 AM~16925068
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



Morning bro, you are early this morning


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 18 2010, 08:01 AM~16925079
> *Morning bro, you are early this morning
> *


yup cuz it,s hard to sleep whit my arm , stil hurt but there is some progress !!!!!   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 18 2010, 08:09 AM~16925093
> *yup cuz it,s hard to sleep whit my arm  , stil  hurt  but there is some progress  !!!!!      :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 That's a good new, take it easy bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 18 2010, 08:26 AM~16925132
> * That's a good new, take it easy bro
> *


yup !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
whit some help of herble medicine     :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 18 2010, 08:53 AM~16925194
> *yup  !!!!!!    :biggrin:    :thumbsup:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> whit  some  help  of herble  medicine          :thumbsup:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 18 2010, 08:53 AM~16925194
> *yup  !!!!!!    :biggrin:    :thumbsup:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> whit  some  help  of herble  medicine          :thumbsup:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:biggrin:

4:20 4-twany 

maybe later uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 18 2010, 09:07 AM~16925246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:  uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:   
you got it bro relaxetion treatment thank you mother nature !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2010, 09:51 AM~16925462
> *:0
> *


wasup dave !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 18 2010, 09:57 AM~16925487
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 4:20 4-twany
> 
> maybe later uffin:
> *


uffin:
Now it's the time


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 18 2010, 10:32 PM~16931497
> *uffin:
> Now it's the time
> *


it,s always time lol  !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PiMp0r

ttt


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 18 2010, 09:41 PM~16931590
> *it,s always  time  lol   !!!!!   :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



jeff fix ta signature
on est pus 15 chapitre dans lux mais bien 12


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Mar 19 2010, 08:54 AM~16935074
> *jeff fix ta signature
> on est pus 15 chapitre dans lux mais bien 12
> *



 Bon point Mat, bon point!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning *LuxuriouS* brothers

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:0


----------



## D-ice69

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 19 2010, 03:57 PM~16938175
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PiMp0r

:drama: :run: :drama:


----------



## syked1

heheheheheehe this is a drama free zone i repeat a drama free zone lol :wow: :wow: :h5: :h5: :ninja: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: lolololol :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

good day to all brothers !!!!! :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: wasup brothas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sawwwwwwwwwwpppppppppp


----------



## D-ice69

working up on the bike & upgrading it t-t-t like always !!!! :biggrin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

Ipod holder of jeff's engraved and chromed


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2010, 05:59 PM~16947521
> *Ipod holder of jeff's engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## syked1

x2 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

*TRUE PLAYAZ CC SHOW CONFIRMED SATURDAY JUNE 12TH 2010
Location: Port Authority Toronto
We are currently looking at Vendors,.. Very limited spaces available. If you would like to be a Vendor please contact:
Clyde- (647) 215 9406 or (416) 750 8499 Email: [email protected] or
Dylan- (416) 989 9379 Email: [email protected]

Show Flier coming soon!!
Thanks all and let's make this year a good one for the Lowrider movement!
PURO*


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2010, 08:59 PM~16947521
> *Ipod holder of jeff's engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: sorry guys for the bad quality of the pics but it,s the best i could do whit 1 arm & hand    uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2010, 07:59 PM~16947521
> *Ipod holder of jeff's engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 20 2010, 04:20 PM~16946319
> *working up on the bike & upgrading it  t-t-t like always  !!!!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2010, 10:23 AM~16951384
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2010, 10:22 AM~16951380
> *:0
> *



:biggrin: glad you like that mon dave but it look even better in real  
cuz it was a bit hard to take the pics whit 1 arm & hand lol but try my best   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2010, 08:59 PM~16947521
> *Ipod holder of jeff's engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Nice, look great bro  

I'm sure this part is not alone  it goes with another something....


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sweet Twan

Posts: 3,333


Let's hope it's a lucky number :x:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 21 2010, 03:20 PM~16953069
> *:wow: Nice, look great bro
> 
> I'm sure this part is not alone  it goes with another something....
> *


 :biggrin:   
yup you can bet on it !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

26" fork support bars cadded for HNIC's Lady that i will have cut this week alone with J-S forks

finished










Close up


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 08:59 PM~16955025
> *26" fork support bars cadded for HNIC's Lady that i will have cut this week alone with J-S forks
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
damm that is really great big bro !!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hey hey gooood morning brothers !!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2010, 09:47 AM~16959850
> *hey hey gooood morning  brothers  !!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:h5: Sup Jeffy, what's going on bro?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 09:48 AM~16959854
> *:h5: Sup Jeffy, what's going on bro?
> *


 :biggrin: 
well i just got up which is really something new for me !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2010, 09:53 AM~16959875
> *:biggrin:
> well i just got up  which is really  something new for me  !!!!
> *


 :0 ahaha, sometimes you need to try something diffferent


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 10:08 AM~16959944
> *:0 ahaha, sometimes you need to try something diffferent
> *


yeah but it,s a bit hard on the skin & eyes for a night creatur like me lolololololol !!!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2010, 07:44 PM~16964939
> *yeah  but it,s a bit hard on the  skin  &  eyes for a night creatur like  me  lolololololol !!!!!!! :biggrin:     :thumbsup:
> *


sounds like a vampire


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 08:08 PM~16965169
> *sounds like a vampire
> *



:rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 08:08 PM~16965169
> *sounds like a vampire
> *


yup the king of night & the lord of the lowvampire !!!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :yes:  :thumbsup: 
a night creature that dont drink blood but a special night mix hehehehe !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

hehehehehhe of course the special mix how could i forget


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2010, 08:54 PM~16965598
> *yup  the king of  night  & the lord of the  lowvampire !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> a night creature  that dont  drink  blood but a special night mix  hehehehe  !!!!!!!!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



LowVampire the lord of the Love Empire


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 09:11 PM~16965746
> *hehehehehhe of course the special mix how could i forget
> *


yeah that,s where all real night creature take there force from it,s are the oficial magic potion hehehehehe !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

lol hey bro i asked dave to make me a write-up about the last BBQ to add to the Disc... so tomorrow maybe ill have it


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2010, 10:43 PM~16966955
> *yeah that,s  where  all  real night  creature  take there force from  it,s are  the oficial magic potion hehehehehe  !!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



 That's why you don't sleep at night?? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 10:46 PM~16966994
> *lol hey bro i asked dave to make me a write-up about the last BBQ to add to the Disc... so tomorrow maybe ill have it
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
cool i,ll call you tomorow on your cell around 6,30 to know more aboult !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16967044
> * That's why you don't sleep at night?? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
hummmm yeah it help hehehehe + other things  :nicoderm: & the riding as a real big role to play hehehehe !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2010, 07:09 AM~16971055
> *ttt
> *



hi family & a good day to everyone !!!!!!!!
LuxuriouS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup brothers :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 23 2010, 11:53 AM~16972404
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2010, 11:12 PM~16967417
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hummmm  yeah it help  hehehehe  + other things    :nicoderm: &  the  riding as a real  big role to play hehehehe  !!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 


:dunno:





:420:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 23 2010, 03:51 PM~16974544
> *:0
> :dunno:
> :420:
> 
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
 :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

18 JUILLET[/i]


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 23 2010, 04:14 PM~16974723
> *18 JUILLET[/i]
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
that time it will be D-ICE time  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2010, 04:21 PM~16974787
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> that time it  will be  D-ICE  time      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



It ain't today.... cause I see snowfall outside :ugh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 23 2010, 04:25 PM~16974830
> *It ain't today.... cause I see snowfall outside  :ugh:
> *


:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
lol !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## syked1

wasup fukers, they couldnt make the scrape the weekend before that one


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2010, 06:04 PM~16975758
> *wasup fukers, they couldnt make the scrape the weekend before that one
> *


let me guess , it,s 
the same weekend as your bc trip again !!!!


----------



## syked1

no im not going to BC this year, but i am supposed to go back to Thunder Bay to see my parents and rest of the family, cause my grandma has lung cancer and we dont know when the inevitable will happen


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2010, 06:12 PM~16975848
> *no im not going to BC this year, but i am supposed to go back to Thunder Bay to see my parents and rest of the family, cause my grandma has lung cancer and we dont know when the inevitable will happen
> *


dammmmm that,s not cool  ..


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2010, 06:14 PM~16975875
> *dammmmm  that,s not  cool   ..
> *


No i know and its has already been almost a year i think so it could happen at any time


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2010, 06:15 PM~16975884
> *No i know and its has already been almost a year i think so it could happen at any  time
> *


i give you all my best of wish bro


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 23 2010, 06:04 PM~16975758-->
> 
> 
> 
> wasup fukers, they couldnt make the scrape the weekend before that one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 23 2010, 06:12 PM~16975848
> *no im not going to BC this year, but i am supposed to go back to Thunder Bay to see my parents and rest of the family, cause my grandma has lung cancer and we dont know when the inevitable will happen
> *



Oh man that's sad!! I'll do the same if I was in your situation bro :happysad:


----------



## syked1

thx guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2010, 11:46 PM~16980406
> *thx guys
> *



no prob bro


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:420:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good morning guys 

damn purple up already? or she wouldnt let you sleep last night lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning guys


----------



## D-ice69

good morning lux family !!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*MONTREAL MEMBERS*

*NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY MARCH 27 AT 6 P.M AT THE PAWN SHOP IN VERDUN (3639 WELLINGTON)*


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 24 2010, 01:03 PM~16985354
> *MONTREAL MEMBERS
> 
> NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY MARCH 27 AT 6 P.M AT THE PAWN SHOP IN VERDUN (3639 WELLINGTON)
> *



fo shizzle Gravelizzle


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 24 2010, 01:03 PM~16985354
> *MONTREAL MEMBERS
> 
> NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY MARCH 27 AT 6 P.M AT THE PAWN SHOP IN VERDUN (3639 WELLINGTON)
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
:h5:


----------



## syked1

x2 :tumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :yes: 

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 25 2010, 08:40 AM~16994918
> *:h5:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 24 2010, 10:03 AM~16985354
> *MONTREAL MEMBERS
> 
> NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY MARCH 27 AT 6 P.M AT THE PAWN SHOP IN VERDUN (3639 WELLINGTON)
> *


 :biggrin: can i come by...lol..  mornen my lux :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 11:37 AM~16996067
> *:biggrin: can i come by...lol..   mornen my lux  :wave:
> *



Sure :biggrin: Hope you already learned french


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 25 2010, 09:25 AM~16996566
> *Sure :biggrin: Hope you already learned french
> *


we , a-we-wo-bit...lmao... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## killa lowrider

sup familly , some picture about the top secret bike that sleep at home lolll 
first the frame of the new street bike :biggrin:  new orange nicee paint for it with fender,wheel and more part painted to match that nice color , 

















I got alot of paint at home and I find this niceee red paint maybe for a another project but finish this one first!!!  :biggrin: 









that my nice daily ride for now , save gaz to pay that damn ticket I had to pay  and the nice 140 fan wheel will be paint in orange ( only the ring to match my nice orange paint ) 

















and if some body know some body want a shit box for almost nothing , I had this shit box for sale soon as I can get my honda back :biggrin: 94 mazda 323 rolling really good but need little tlc but I roll this car almost every day like this and its okay, asking 200$ and need few break repair to be safe but all work!!! everything!! :biggrin: 









I hope the hot temperature will come soon so like this I will start to prepare my frame for the paint and paint it after with my friend tit math :biggrin: and sent this for some nice paint strip and silver leaf  that what happing with me this time :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider

and how I can forget my nice damn part for this nice bike , this bunch of part is for my daily ride and my green trike with the big lover seat, THANKS AGAIN TO THE MASTER JASON!!!!! ALWAYS NICE JOB DONE FROM YOU BROOO I hope you can get more job from every body of layitlow to cut some part because you make alot of nice work and effort!!!! thanks again broo!!!









steering wheel for the daily ride need modification for air ride switch  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Joe monnnnnney :cheesy: 



look like something's gonna happen this summer..... finally :biggrin:  



:thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 25 2010, 01:15 PM~16997663
> *Joe monnnnnney :cheesy:
> look like something's gonna happen this summer..... finally :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: bah why not?!? if the police let me alone for few month damn!! lollll and what new with you ?!?! I heard and see FUCKING NICE UPGRADE for the niceeee quebec gold bike ?!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 25 2010, 03:10 PM~16998125
> *:biggrin: bah why not?!? if the police let me alone for few month damn!! lollll and what new with you ?!?! I heard and see FUCKING NICE UPGRADE for the niceeee quebec gold bike ?!    :biggrin:
> *



 Need to change your name bro.... when you have money in your last name... Police know how to rob you :angry: 


Yeah there is some little things here and there, should recieve my fork back by the end of next week or beggining of the one after :cheesy: With my new crank! Also did some new things for the display, should be completed for the bike-tattoo show at the end of april  
Do you come with us?


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 25 2010, 02:16 PM~16998171
> * Need to change your name bro.... when you have money in your last name... Police know how to rob you  :angry:
> Yeah there is some little things here and there, should recieve my fork back by the end of next week or beggining of the one after  :cheesy: With my new crank! Also did some new things for the display, should be completed for the bike-tattoo show at the end of april
> Do you come with us?
> *


come yess but without bike or Give me a 6/49 damn lolll but my bike will be ready for may pretty sure if like always no bad news again come to fuck my project damnn but Im happy to seeee your bike become again and again more nice!!! always said this bike is the nicer trike in the club but its always come MORE SWEET!! dont stop your good work broo!!!


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 25 2010, 02:16 PM~16998171
> * Need to change your name bro.... when you have money in your last name... Police know how to rob you  :angry:
> Yeah there is some little things here and there, should recieve my fork back by the end of next week or beggining of the one after  :cheesy: With my new crank! Also did some new things for the display, should be completed for the bike-tattoo show at the end of april
> Do you come with us?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 11:37 AM~16996067
> *:biggrin: can i come by...lol..   mornen my lux  :wave:
> *


:wave: wasup 66


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 06:26 PM~17000067
> *:wave: wasup 66
> *


wasup big bro hope you hade a good day !!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 05:26 PM~17000067
> *:wave: wasup 66
> *


sup!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Joe Money, dont miss the next meeting like you did for the last one...


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2010, 08:12 PM~17001690
> *Joe Money, dont miss the next meeting like you did for the last one...
> *


dont worry, its only the second meeting in 5 years I miss and I miss the last one because I complety forget it and I was working on the damn honda for 3 days and my father was in vacation and I had need to finish that before he come back sooo  ... you like what you see on my picture :cheesy: ?!?! if I can get the money from bone collector really soon, I will put da money on my bike , only paint, part from jason and chrome will needed to make my new and niceee freshhh peach snap bike


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
LuxuriouS FamilY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

sup homies :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

TGIF


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 26 2010, 07:15 AM~17005610
> *TGIF
> *



fockyè


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 26 2010, 12:38 AM~17004681
> *sup homies :wave:
> *


HIENNN YOU'RE ALIVE?!?!?!! LOLLL wasuppp grand papa?!?!?!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 26 2010, 07:58 AM~17005695
> *HIENNN YOU'RE ALIVE?!?!?!! LOLLL wasuppp grand papa?!?!?!
> *




:0 

Il y a une semaine, on aurait pu dire la même affaire de toi mon Joe Monne


----------



## snoopy0

TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!
:biggrin:  :wave: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 25 2010, 08:34 PM~17001887
> *dont worry, its only the second meeting in 5 years I miss and I miss the last one because I complety forget it and I was working on the damn honda for 3 days and my father was in vacation and I had need to finish that before he come back sooo  ... you like what you see on my picture :cheesy: ?!?! if I can get the money from bone collector really soon, I will put da money on my bike , only paint, part from jason and chrome will needed to make my new and niceee freshhh peach snap bike
> *


good shit JM :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET TWANNNNNNNNN*

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 25 2010, 12:40 PM~16997308
> * sup familly , some picture about the top secret bike that sleep at home lolll
> first the frame of the new street bike  :biggrin:   new orange nicee paint for it with fender,wheel and more part painted to match that nice color ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got alot of paint at home and I find this niceee red paint maybe for a another project but finish this one first!!!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that my nice daily ride for now , save gaz to pay that damn ticket I had to pay   and the nice 140 fan wheel will be paint in orange ( only the ring to match my nice orange paint )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if some body know some body want a shit box for almost nothing , I had this shit box for sale soon as I can get my honda back  :biggrin: 94 mazda 323 rolling really good but need little tlc but I roll this car almost every day like this and its okay, asking 200$ and need few break repair to be safe but all work!!! everything!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the hot temperature will come soon so like this I will start to prepare my frame for the paint and paint it after with my friend tit math  :biggrin: and sent this for some nice paint strip and silver leaf   that what happing with me this time  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
T-T-T  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 26 2010, 03:41 PM~17009377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


twannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 26 2010, 04:41 PM~17009377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE .. LOLOLOLLOL :biggrin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 26 2010, 05:11 PM~17009639
> *
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SO  YOU THINK YOU CAN  DANCE ..  LOLOLOLLOL   :biggrin:    :nicoderm:
> *



QUAND TWAN BOUGE TU BOUGES!!!! Just like that... allez DJ ramène ça en arrière!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 26 2010, 10:14 AM~17006266
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET TWANNNNNNNNN
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


happy b-day twan


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 26 2010, 07:12 PM~17010971
> *happy b-day twan
> *


X3!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY B-DAY MY FRIENDD!!!!! I HOPE YOU GOT ALOT OF MONEY TO PUT ON YOUR BIKE AFTER :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 26 2010, 08:12 PM~17010971
> *happy b-day twan
> *


x6


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 26 2010, 06:01 PM~17010007
> *QUAND TWAN BOUGE TU BOUGES!!!! Just like that... allez DJ ramène ça en arrière!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  
keep it groovy & move it lol !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

LUXURIOUSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yesssssssssssssssssssssss sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Thanks guys for the wishes, I had an happy birthday


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 27 2010, 03:30 PM~17017175
> *LUXURIOUSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:
> *



That's the word of the day, forever!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 27 2010, 03:48 PM~17017646
> *That's the word of the day, forever!
> *


----------



## syked1

:wave: big :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Is there some of you guys going to True Playaz show in T-O on june 12th WITH A BIKE??


----------



## syked1

no idea. I hope to find a good job from now until the end of april or i will be in a big pile of dog shit


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 12:57 PM~17023148
> *no idea. I hope to find a good job from now until the end of april or i will be in a big pile of dog shit
> *


 :thumbsdown: Merde, that's caca bro! Hope you'll find somtN soon :x:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 02:57 PM~17024008
> *:thumbsdown: Merde, that's caca bro! Hope you'll find somtN soon :x:
> *


ya me too, i am waiting for a place to call me back this coming week. If so it could be a good thing.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 28 2010, 03:05 PM~17024053
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 03:06 PM~17024061
> *:h5:
> *


HI :biggrin: :wave: 
WASUP BIG BRO LAST NIGHT WAS GREAT WE SURE DIDE HADE A LOTE OF FUN LOLOL !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: yes sir   

GOnna trade for this from HNICustom: Schwinn headlight


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 03:19 PM~17024131
> *:thumbsup: yes sir
> 
> GOnna buy this from HNICustom: Schwinn headlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
DAMMMMMMM THAT,S NICE !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 03:19 PM~17024131
> *:thumbsup: yes sir
> 
> GOnna buy this from HNICustom: Schwinn headlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: look great!!! :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

hope so its plastic so if its scratched will have fun getting it replated with out going to see The Bandit in terrebonne or whereever


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 02:19 PM~17024131
> *:thumbsup: yes sir
> 
> GOnna trade for this from HNICustom: Schwinn headlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S ALL U .............. :wow:  :biggrin: JUS WAIT TILL U SEE HOW PERFECT THE CROME IS.............. :wow:  ULL NEVER NEED IT DONE   MORE PIC'S COMING SOON............   :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL IT'S IN UR HANDS .....UM A MAN OF MY WORD.............NICE CROME


----------



## hnicustoms

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 02:29 PM~17024182
> *:thumbsup: look great!!! :cheesy:
> *


THANX HOMIE........ :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 28 2010, 02:21 PM~17024137
> *:0
> DAMMMMMMM  THAT,S  NICE  !!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :biggrin:  THANX ........   ALL YALL


----------



## syked1

hehehehh its all goood buddy   it looks great so it should go well


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Wasup Danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 03:43 PM~17024640
> *Wasup Danny
> *


just trying to get out of bed. long night last night :around:


----------



## syked1

heheheh hangin out with yr bro at the club ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 03:47 PM~17024667
> *heheheh hangin out with yr bro at the club ?
> *


yessir. ended up with a ton of people asleep at my house. just got everyone to leave


----------



## syked1

hehehhe awsome


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 28 2010, 04:46 PM~17024657
> *just trying to get out of bed.  long night last night :around:
> *


HI DANNY WASUP !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

Have to be plated


----------



## Ant-Wan

On top of this!! Finished one today  After them, I'll have to fabricate the bases :0


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

cool bro, powder coat/peinture en poudre on the fleur de lys instead?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 06:42 PM~17025366
> *cool bro, powder coat/peinture en poudre on the fleur de lys instead?
> *



you think it should be better to do that??


----------



## Ant-Wan

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ant-Wan, *PiMp0r*


:h5: Sup Maggy


----------



## syked1

yeah i think it would come out better


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 06:07 PM~17025553
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Ant-Wan, PiMp0r
> :h5: Sup Maggy
> *


sup twan
chilling reading the thread just finished moving


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Mar 28 2010, 07:26 PM~17025672
> *sup twan
> chilling reading the thread just finished moving
> *



ahaha, not without :420:
 

:cheesy: Sa y est, tu es maintenant CHEZ TOI!!!!!?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 07:23 PM~17025653
> *yeah i think it would come out better
> *



ok, Do you have a place or a number of a painter for that?


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 28 2010, 08:11 PM~17026005
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 07:29 PM~17025693
> *ok, Do you have a place or a number of a painter for that?
> *


'
You know i do  ill pm you them or send by email


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, 86-cuttysupreme

Wasup Loc ? :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 09:19 PM~17026630
> *'
> You know i do  ill pm you them or send by email
> *



:biggrin: Of course I know that... just asking  

Yeah, shoot when you can


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :rimshot: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 28 2010, 10:42 PM~17027452
> *:biggrin:    :nicoderm:  :rimshot:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> T-T-T  !!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: héhéhé


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 11:14 PM~17027837
> *:yes: héhéhé
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 11:14 PM~17027837
> *:yes: héhéhé
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
HEHEHEHE YOU,LL SEE BROTHER SOON IT,S GOING TO COME OUT !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 28 2010, 11:49 PM~17028220
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> HEHEHEHE YOU  WILL SEE  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



 of course, but the most important, is that everybody on the LIL bike section have to see it.... :biggrin: THAT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT BRO :biggrin: 

Can't wait even if I know I have too


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 11:53 PM~17028280
> * of course, but the most important, is that everybody on the LIL bike section have to see it....  :biggrin: THAT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT BRO :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait even if I know I have too
> *


FIRST THE MOST IMPORTENT PART IS TO DO IT 4 THE LOVE OF THE ART & DO IT FOR YOU FIRST & ON TOP OF IT I PREFER FINISHING EVERY THING FIRST
THENE SHOW A TOP OF THE LINE FINISH PRODUCT , LIKE THE OLD SAY EVERY THING COME IN TIME IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEEN BROTHER :biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
NICE DISPLAY BY THE WAY KEEP ON THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 29 2010, 12:10 AM~17028574
> *WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOULT ???
> YOU DON,T KNOW THE HALF  OF IT + THE  MOST IMPORTENT PART  IS TO DO IT 4 THE LOVE OF THE ART  &  DO IT  FOR  YOU FIRST  &  ON TOP OF IT I PREFER FINISHING  EVERY  THING  FIRST
> THENE  SHOW  A TOP OF THE LINE PRODUCT  , LIKE THE OLD SAY  EVERY THING COME IN TIME  IF YOU KNOW  WHAT  I MEEN BROTHER   :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> NICE DISPLAY BY THE  WAY  KEEP  ON THE   GOOD WORK   :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm glad to don't have any idea of what's coming up  
:biggrin: I was just trying to say that it's on the forum that people can see what we can do in The 514LUX. We can't make it in a show like vegas or some other big shows where all the big names are, but we are making our :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  And I know you do it fo the love, like every-1, it's a passion and that's why I love lowriding, it's an art :worship:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 12:19 AM~17028718
> *I'm glad to don't have any idea of what's coming up
> :biggrin: I was just trying to say that it's on the forum that people can see what we can do in The 514LUX. We can't make it in a show like vegas or some other big shows where all the big names are, but we are making our :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:     And I know you do it fo the love, like every-1, it's a passion and that's why I love lowriding, it's an art :worship:
> *


YEAH THAT,S A POINT OF VIEW BUT FOR MY SELF I GOT ALL THE ENTENTION TO MAKE IT TO THE BIG SHOW IN THE USA ONE DAY TO EXPOSE MY CREATION AND TO REP ARE CLUB THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY BIG TIME :yes: :yes: :yes: WE PUT ARE OWN LIMITE TO ARE SELF BRO IF YOU WANTED BAD & GIVE IT ALL YOUR HART & TIME TO IT THERE IS NO LIMITE SO KEEP ON THE GOOD WORK BROTHER :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 29 2010, 12:44 AM~17029138
> *YEAH THAT,S A POINT OF VIEW BUT FOR MY SELF I GOT ALL THE ENTENTION TO  MAKE IT TO THE BIG SHOW  IN THE USA  ONE DAY :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  WE  PUT  ARE OWN  LIMITE TO ARE SELF  BRO  IF YOU WANTED  BAD & GIVE IT ALL YOUR HART & TIME TO  IT THERE IS NO LIMITE SO KEEP ON THE GOOD  WORK  BROTHER  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hope you'll do it because you deserve it!!  For me, I push it to the limit... slowly....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 12:47 AM~17029196
> *Hope you'll do it because you deserve it!!  For me, I push it to the limit... slowly....
> *


SLOWLY BUT SURELY THAT,S THE WAY TO DO IT TAKE TIME TO CREAT A MASTER PIECE YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK KEEP IT ON THE GOOD WORK !!!!!!
:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL GOOD NIGHT EVERY 1 
TIME FOR A NAP !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 29 2010, 12:53 AM~17029289
> *SLOWLY  BUT SURELY  THAT,S THE WAY TO DO IT  TAKE TIME TO CREAT A MASTER PIECE  YOUR ON THE RIGHT  TRACK KEEP IT ON THE  GOOD WORK  !!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:biggrin: Thank you bro


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 08:29 AM~17031089
> *:biggrin: Thank you bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 29 2010, 11:48 AM~17032175
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



T - T - T


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## nvr.2.low

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2005, 09:25 PM~3790340
> *:0
> *



nice bike lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Nice stuff on the trike there sweet twan... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 29 2010, 09:14 PM~17037106
> *Nice stuff on the trike there sweet twan... :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: Thank you Dave!!! Hopefully try to be upgraded for bike tatoo show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 28 2010, 11:19 PM~17028718-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to don't have any idea of what's coming up
> :biggrin: I was just trying to say that it's on the forum that people can see what we can do in The 514LUX. We can't make it in a show like vegas or some other big shows where all the big names are, but we are making our :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    And I know you do it fo the love, like every-1, it's a passion and that's why I love lowriding, it's an art :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Mar 28 2010, 11:44 PM~17029138
> *YEAH THAT,S A POINT OF VIEW BUT FOR MY SELF I GOT ALL THE ENTENTION TO  MAKE IT TO THE BIG SHOW  IN THE USA  ONE DAY TO EXPOSE MY CREATION AND TO REP  ARE CLUB  THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY  BIG TIME  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  WE  PUT  ARE OWN  LIMITE TO ARE SELF  BRO  IF YOU WANTED  BAD & GIVE IT ALL YOUR HART & TIME TO  IT THERE IS NO LIMITE SO KEEP ON THE GOOD  WORK  BROTHER  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



2 different but good point of views


----------



## Ant-Wan

T T T


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 29 2010, 09:17 PM~17037144
> *2 different but good point of views
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
x 69 :naughty: :yes:
:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt family


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2010, 01:00 AM~17040068
> *ttt family
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
DAMMM RIGHT ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

2nd page TTT


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 08:17 PM~17037137
> *:cheesy: Thank you Dave!!! Hopefully try to be upgraded for bike tatoo show
> *


right on sweet twan!!! Going to be nice for real!!!


----------



## syked1

yup


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I know ur at the top already but.................. TTT :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: buddy


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 30 2010, 06:16 PM~17048031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this girl rolling w luxurious????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

i dunno but she should be puttin them on the glass


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2010, 10:18 PM~17048860
> *right on sweet twan!!! Going to be nice for real!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 02:14 AM~17051951
> *Is this girl rolling w luxurious?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Nice ride on bags


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
GOOD MOOOORNING BROTHERS !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup, i think J-S's forks and the parts for HNICustom just came in ill go get them from the courrier pick up centre, off to Dorval i go. Be back soon


----------



## buick87

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 514 mtl


----------



## D-ice69

514 -luxurious all the way t-t-t !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

fark...went to go get the box but the truck haddent arrived yet so ill go get it tomorrow evening


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 07:53 PM~17058403
> *fark...went to go get the box but the truck haddent arrived yet so ill go get it tomorrow evening
> *



:uh: Damn! That's :angry: Hopefully it will arrive tomorow.... :0


----------



## syked1

yeah he just didnt get to the centrale after his run when i was there


----------



## syked1

made a part for LUXURIOUS MONTREAL brother RIMO and Frank at "Freskies" for a chopper motorcycle...










and a double layer license plate for them too with some help from JustDeez who did the lettering...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 12:36 AM~17061860
> *yeah he just didnt get to the centrale after his run when i was there
> *


 :x: TODAAAYYY!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 12:38 AM~17061884
> *made a part for LUXURIOUS MONTREAL brother RIMO and Frank at "Freskies" for a chopper motorcycle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a double layer license plate for them too with some help from JustDeez who did the lettering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Motorcycle??? :0 


Nice job by you guys


----------



## D-ice69

good morning guys :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 06:02 PM~17025114
> *Have to be plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Pensez-vous que c'est un bon prix de faire plaquer ça pour 75$/chq?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 1 2010, 09:06 AM~17064001
> *Pensez-vous que c'est un bon prix de faire plaquer ça pour 75$/chq?
> *


Nope i think you can powder coat it for cheaper

donne les a Dave pour envoye en ontario ca te coutera pas mal la moitie car mon LUX plaque me couter $35 pour chromer


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 04:32 PM~17067272
> *Nope i think you can powder coat it for cheaper
> 
> donne les a Dave pour envoye en ontario ca te coutera pas mal la moitie car mon LUX plaque me couter $35 pour chromer
> *


i agread :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

Jeff's newly improved spare tire holder


----------



## syked1

Top of page 999 - Seat pan - quick look engraved and chromed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 09:30 PM~17070439
> *Jeff's newly improved spare tire holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 09:48 PM~17070625
> *Top of page 999 - Seat pan - quick look engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Insane Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

parts i made for HNICustom and his lady


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:19 PM~17070990
> *parts i made for HNICustom and his lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

going up :biggrin:


ahhhh tabarnak cest Joe $$


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 1 2010, 11:07 PM~17070846
> *Insane Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THANKS DAVE !!!


----------



## abel

seat look sick jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 2 2010, 01:58 AM~17072994
> *seat look sick jeff
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANKS ABEL !!!!


----------



## lolow

:wow: :wow: :wow: nice seat


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:34 PM~17071174
> *going up  :biggrin:
> ahhhh tabarnak cest Joe $$
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

WHAT A PAAAAAAGGGEEEEEEE!!!! P.999 is SICCKKKKKKKK    




:thumbsup: Awesome Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2010, 02:36 AM~17073277
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: nice seat
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
thanks lolow !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 11:19 PM~17070990
> *parts i made for HNICustom and his lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





LOOK fuckN sick Jay bro :wow: :wow: :wow: wowwww, great job HNIC


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 10:22 AM~17074458
> *    WHAT A PAAAAAAGGGEEEEEEE!!!! P.999 is SICCKKKKKKKK
> :thumbsup: Awesome Jeff :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: YUP PAGE 999 IS REALLY T-T-T & THANK YOU TWAN !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 10:24 AM~17074472
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  YUP  PAGE 999  IS  REALLY T-T-T & THANK YOU TWAN  !!!!!!!
> *



 

Do you put your BIG knock-off on your conti-kit??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 03:11 PM~17076944
> *
> 
> Do you put your BIG knock-off on your conti-kit??
> *


I WOULD LOVE TO IF I COULD GET IT BACK FROM RIMO  ,CUZ IT,S ALL READY ENGRAVE JUST NEED TO BE CHROME AND IT,S GOING TO LOOK EVEN BETER WHIT AIR IN THE TIRE AND THAT KNOCK -OFF 4 SURE GOING TO MAKE IT LOOK SICK 4 SURE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 03:20 PM~17077019
> *I WOULD LOVE TO IF I COULD GET IT BACK FROM RIMO   ,CUZ IT,S ALL READY ENGRAVE JUST NEED TO BE CHROME  AND IT,S GOING TO LOOK EVEN  BETER  WHIT AIR IN THE TIRE AND THAT KNOCK -OFF 4 SURE
> *



:0 What Rimo had to do on that knock-off?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 03:21 PM~17077031
> *:0 What Rimo had to do on that knock-off?
> *


JUST A SMALL WELD NOT EVEN A WELD A TACK THAT,S ALL !!!! 
:| I TRY TO GET A HOLD ON HIM BUT I,M NOT REAL LUCKY CUZ I NEED IT BAD FOR NEXT WEAK CUZ I,M SENDING MORE PARTS TO THE CHROME !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 03:24 PM~17077063
> *JUST A SMALL WELD NOT EVEN A WELD  A TACK THAT,S ALL !!!!
> :| I TRY TO GET A HOLD ON HIM BUT I,M NOT REAL LUCKY  CUZ I NEED IT BAD FOR NEXT WEAK CUZ I,M SENDING MORE PARTS TO THE CHROME !!!
> 
> *


Gonna take 5 minutes for him to do that :0 

hno: Harcèle le.....!


----------



## Ant-Wan

*page 1000*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 03:34 PM~17077150
> *DAMMMMM I WANTED TO OPEN THAT PAGE !!!! LOLOL :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
> YEAH ALL THE WAY 4 - D - BIG LUX FAMILY PASSING TO THE PAGE 1OOO !!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:</span>size]*


----------



## abel




----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 12:34 PM~17077150
> *page 1000
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hell yeah page 1000 nice nice. Im going for a ride tonight to celebrate it lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 2 2010, 06:36 PM~17078727
> *hell yeah page 1000 nice nice. Im going for a ride tonight
> *




I did this afternoon :cheesy: small trip downtown St-bruLOW


----------



## syked1

sweet


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 2 2010, 06:38 PM~17078751
> *sweet
> *


 DAMMMMMMM ARM I SHOULD BE OUT RIDING BUT NOT TODAY !!!! :dunno:


----------



## syked1

just got back, went to the old port... they are building a new bridge to our island hangout...


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 12:45 AM~17082020
> *just got back, went to the old port... they are building a new bridge to our island hangout...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what it dooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: goooood morning LUXURIOUS family !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 2 2010, 11:45 PM~17082020
> *just got back, went to the old port... they are building a new bridge to our island hangout...
> *


damn right :0 !?!?! did you wanna ride with me maybe saturday or sunday night ?!?! I got pick up my fucking civic tomorow morning with my father early in the morning because my father go to ottawa during the day so we can make a nice ride in the night after I finish to repair the damn civic ( small stupid thing for the police u know)  :biggrin: I hope you come by my house today bro!

SUP TO ALL THE BIG FAMILY!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup family


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 3 2010, 01:08 PM~17085034
> *:wave: Sup family
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: 

 * D TWIST BABY!!!!*


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

fawking nice


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:wow: :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 3 2010, 02:17 PM~17085675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> D TWIST BABY!!!!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 3 2010, 06:34 PM~17086636
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 3 2010, 06:34 PM~17086636
> *
> *



:thumbsup: will be displayed at the bike & tattoo show


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 07:00 PM~17086729
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:
t-t-t  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:angry:  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
bad news stink !!!! :angry:
just give me back my conti-kit knock - off !!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 4 2010, 01:29 AM~17089287
> *:angry:    :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> bad news stink !!!!  :angry:
> just give me back  my  conti-kit knock - off  !!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
YUP BAD NEWS REALLY SUCK !!!!!
I JUST WANT MY PART DAMMM IT :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 3 2010, 06:00 PM~17086731
> *:thumbsup: will be displayed at the bike & tattoo show
> *


great stuff twan


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 3 2010, 01:14 PM~17085655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean!


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 12:14 AM~17051951
> *Is this girl rolling w luxurious?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice pic


----------



## west_13

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wow: :wow: :wow: 










:wow: :wow: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2010, 09:17 PM~17097087
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


nice who engraved it.


----------



## syked1

a local guy


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2010, 10:45 PM~17097801
> *a local guy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys  

 DGIM


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 12:17 AM~17097087
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
t-t-t !!!! :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 12:17 AM~17097087
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:
> *




:cheesy: yeaaaaaah!!! The engraving is nice  Great job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

good morning guys !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Engraved fender mounting Conti kit


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 03:23 PM~17101385
> *Engraved fender mounting Conti kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




OOOO - LLEESHHHH - HHHITTTTTTTTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 04:05 PM~17101792
> *OOOO - LLEESHHHH - HHHITTTTTTTTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
told you guys i hade more in coming + it,s not even chrome but real soon to be !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: and thank you twan  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 5 2010, 04:35 PM~17102074
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> told you guys i hade more in coming + it,s not even chrome  but  real soon to be !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: and thank you  twan    :biggrin:
> *



héhé  And there's more to come you gonna tell me..... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 04:43 PM~17102141
> *héhé  And there's more to come you gonna tell me..... :biggrin:
> *


yup but of course a load more of improvement are coming real real soon 
on alot of place and things on the bike this year !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:  so keep a open eye for new improvement maybe showing up sooner then you think !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 02:23 PM~17101385
> *Engraved fender mounting Conti kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awwwwwwwww shittttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 08:13 AM~17098600
> *:cheesy: yeaaaaaah!!! The engraving is nice  Great job bro :thumbsup:
> *


thx twan, i got more shit to come soon too from the madscientwist


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 5 2010, 06:37 PM~17103197
> *awwwwwwwww shittttttttttt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 09:55 PM~17105453
> *thx twan, i got more shit to come soon too from the madscientwist
> *



:thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning brothers


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :h5: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:  :biggrin: 
WASUP EVERY 1 & HAVE A GOOOOD DAY !!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Im still alive...

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2010, 02:51 PM~17112785
> *Im still alive...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Another one...  more projects??


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 6 2010, 01:01 PM~17112868
> *Another one...  more projects??
> *



not really ,,, it just a oldschool bike I found for cheap...

we never know


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2010, 02:15 PM~17112984
> *not really ,,, it just a oldschool bike I found for cheap...
> 
> we never know
> *


jeune hauwarth?????????? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 6 2010, 01:23 PM~17113060
> *jeune hauwarth?????????? :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



en personne


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2010, 03:15 PM~17112984
> *not really ,,, it just a oldschool bike I found for cheap...
> 
> we never know
> *



héhéhé.... we never know!..........But we know you  

Nice daily


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 6 2010, 02:24 PM~17113067
> *en personne
> *


 :wow:


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

Gonna replace the base plate of my birdcage steering wheel with this new one:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2010, 01:14 AM~17119182
> *Gonna replace the base plate of my birdcage steering wheel with this new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

You didn't tell me that :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2010, 01:14 AM~17119182
> *Gonna replace the base plate of my birdcage steering wheel with this new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work buddy :biggrin: !!!! 
and a good morning to every 1 !!!!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2010, 12:14 AM~17119182
> *Gonna replace the base plate of my birdcage steering wheel with this new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always on the move Jay!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Morning guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 10:04 AM~17121182
> *always on the move Jay!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


always :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yup goto stay active lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2010, 11:20 AM~17121741
> *yup goto stay active lol
> *


yeah right !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 7 2010, 11:23 AM~17121759
> *yeah right !!!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

KEEP A OPEN EYE NEW PICS MAY COME OUT TONIGHT !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 7 2010, 11:28 AM~17121809
> *KEEP A OPEN EYE NEW PICS  MAY COME OUT TONIGHT  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




both eyes are always open bro :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 7 2010, 11:40 AM~17121899
> *both eyes are always open bro :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

3rd time is a charm: final design for steering base plate - the birds are cut out not double layer


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2010, 01:13 PM~17122658
> *3rd time is a charm: final design for steering base plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




now that's perfect bro :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

zup guyz


----------



## syked1

hey alex ca va bien?


----------



## syked1

Buying this all OG 20" Schwinn girls LIL Chik in Vancouver real cheap - got my buddy goin to go get it next monday


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2010, 09:27 PM~17127915
> *Buying this all OG 20" Schwinn girls LIL Chik in Vancouver real cheap - got my buddy goin to go get it next monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

TOP SHAPE DUDE

yo twan whats news whit my frame....


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Apr 8 2010, 07:45 AM~17132004
> *TOP SHAPE DUDE
> 
> yo twan whats news whit my frame....
> *



should happpen in the next week bro... sorry about the delay :ugh:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2010, 08:27 PM~17127915
> *Buying this all OG 20" Schwinn girls LIL Chik in Vancouver real cheap - got my buddy goin to go get it next monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yup yup  wasup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69

> *LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> T-T-T !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning guyssssss


----------



## PurpleLicious

Cabane a sucre tomorow... hope to see you guys face out there!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 9 2010, 09:34 AM~17142907
> *Cabane a sucre tomorow... hope to see you guys face out there!
> *




:naughty:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 9 2010, 10:10 AM~17143074
> *:naughty:
> *


 :yes: :naughty:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 9 2010, 11:11 AM~17143442
> *:yes:  :naughty:
> *




+ uffin: :420:


----------



## alex_low

humm hahaha un tripe bouffe a cabane a sucre criss tu doit feeler mal apre hahahahaha


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Apr 9 2010, 12:24 PM~17143891
> *humm hahaha un tripe bouffe a cabane a sucre criss tu doit feeler mal apre hahahahaha
> *



pas de tout lol ok p-e un peu lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Apr 9 2010, 12:24 PM~17143891
> *humm hahaha un tripe bouffe a cabane a sucre criss tu doit feeler mal apre hahahahaha
> *



héhé, tu viens dte rajouter une coupe de livre à ton poids... pi faut pas que tu sois suceptible si tu te fais traiter de porc après


----------



## syked1

hehehehehehehhe


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 9 2010, 11:15 AM~17143468
> *+ uffin: :420:
> *


 :biggrin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: OK !!!
DIDE YOU SAY LUXURIOUS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:wave: :wave: :wave: :ninja: :rimshot:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 04:51 AM~17150847
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :ninja:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: 
wasup buddy !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HUMMM ÇA VA ÈTRE UNE BELLE & BONNE JOURNER ET MÈME + CAR TOUS EST BIEN MIEUX DANS LE SIROP C BIEN CONNUE ....   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 10 2010, 08:09 AM~17151130
> *HUMMM  ÇA VA ÈTRE UNE BELLE & BONNE  JOURNER  ET MÈME + CAR  TOUS  EST BIEN MIEUX DANS LE SIROP C BIEN CONNUE ....      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




ouais surtout si sa fini avec de la tire on d * ice


:rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 10 2010, 01:27 AM~17149802
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  OK !!!
> DIDE YOU  SAY LUXURIOUS
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 10 2010, 07:09 AM~17151130
> *HUMMM  ÇA VA ÈTRE UNE BELLE & BONNE  JOURNER  ET MÈME + CAR  TOUS  EST BIEN MIEUX DANS LE SIROP C BIEN CONNUE ....      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



oubliez pas c'est a 7h!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Apr 9 2010, 10:24 AM~17143891
> *humm hahaha un tripe bouffe a cabane a sucre criss tu doit feeler mal apre hahahahaha
> *



viens tu alex?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 10 2010, 10:12 AM~17151448
> *ouais surtout si sa fini avec de la tire on d * ice
> :rofl:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
GOT THAT RIGHT !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 10 2010, 10:13 AM~17151453
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 10 2010, 10:29 AM~17151510
> *oubliez pas c'est a 7h!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
4 sure mon abel moi pis jason on va ètre la avec sa blonde !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yes yes we will be there  maybe even a lil chrons and some crown and coke


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 12:46 PM~17152062
> *yes yes we will be there  maybe even a lil chrons and some crown and coke
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

i got some nice jack herrer


----------



## syked1

here is another project im workin on 

Forks for: West_13
Designed by: D-Ice
Caded/Cut by me











and here is the sissybar almost finished a bit more lines to re-connect - 
same deal for West_13 
design by D-Ice 
cad / cuts by me


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 02:05 PM~17152451
> *here is another project im workin on
> 
> Forks for: West_13
> Designed by: D-Ice
> Caded/Cut by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the sissybar almost finished a bit more lines to re-connect -
> same deal for West_13
> design by D-Ice
> cad / cuts by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!
4 -D - DOUBLE - J - LUXURIOUS - TEAM !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 10 2010, 02:34 PM~17152565
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> T-T-T  !!!!
> 4 -D - DOUBLE - J - LUXURIOUS -  TEAM  WORK  !!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 10 2010, 03:24 PM~17152773
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: HEY LOLOW
ARE YOU GOING TO THE SUGARE SHACK  :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 11 2010, 08:49 AM~17158433
> *GOOOOD  MORNING  EVERY-1  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 11:46 AM~17152062
> *yes yes we will be there  maybe even a lil chrons and some crown and coke
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2010, 12:38 PM~17159106
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
wasup mon dave !!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 11 2010, 12:49 PM~17159189
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 11 2010, 05:22 PM~17160596
> *:wave: :h5:
> *


 :wave:  hi buddy so you wont be like al you,ll have clean close :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## syked1

yes sir workin on dry #1/6 and wash #2/3 goin to make wash 3/3 and start dry 2/6


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guys.... not too hard on the stomach yesterday night???? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 11 2010, 06:21 PM~17160909
> *yes sir workin on dry #1/6 and wash #2/3 goin to make wash 3/3 and start dry 2/6
> *


lolol :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2010, 08:29 PM~17161793
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

J'ai 1 show.... en fait 5 shows les 29 et 30 mai.

29 mai
-11h
-15h
-19h

30 mai
-11h30
-15h

C'est le studio avec lequel je fais mes compé so, c'est du gros calibre!

Si sa vous intéresse, c'est 16$ le billet et 12$ pour les enfants et c'est à Varennes en rive-sud!!!

Checkez ça, si vous pouvez.... 

Venez voir ce que ça donne ''QUAND TWAN BOUGE, TU BOUGES''


----------



## D-ice69

HMG :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2010, 01:13 AM~17165005
> *HMG  :uh:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 12 2010, 01:22 AM~17165092
> *
> *


hehehe what,s not clear can,t you take a joke  :biggrin:
i was just fooling around lol !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2010, 09:55 PM~17163284
> *J'ai 1 show.... en fait 5 shows les 29 et 30 mai.
> 
> 29 mai
> -11h
> -15h
> -19h
> 
> 30 mai
> -11h30
> -15h
> 
> C'est le studio avec lequel je fais mes compé so, c'est du gros calibre!
> 
> Si sa vous intéresse, c'est 16$ le billet et 12$ pour les enfants et c'est à Varennes en rive-sud!!!
> 
> Checkez ça, si vous pouvez....
> 
> Venez voir ce que ça donne ''QUAND TWAN BOUGE, TU BOUGES''
> *


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guyzzzzzz


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2010, 01:30 AM~17165171
> *hehehe  what,s not  clear  can,t  you take a joke    :biggrin:
> i  was  just fooling  around  lol  !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *




4 sure I can! You'll probably wanna shoot yourself if you take personnal every comments on LayItLow  

I was just wondering what's ''HMG'' mean....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 12 2010, 08:07 AM~17166240
> *4 sure I can! You'll probably wanna shoot yourself if you take personnal every comments on LayItLow
> 
> I was just wondering what's ''HMG'' mean....
> *


 :0 :0 
NO REALLY COME ON ? ? ....
MEEN HO,MY,GOD LOL AND WHAT DO YOU MEEN YOUR SELF 
ARE YOU TRYING TO GIVE ME LESSON HMG YOUR A FUNNY ONE !!!!! 
LOLOLOLOLOL :biggrin: :rofl: 
IT LOOK MORE LIKE YOUR THE 1 WHO,S TAKING IT PERSONAL .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2010, 08:30 AM~17166319
> *:0  :0
> NO  REALLY  COME ON  ? ? ....
> MEEN  HO,MY,GOD  LOL  AND WHAT  DO  YOU  MEEN YOUR  SELF
> ARE YOU  TRYING  TO  GIVE ME LESSON  HMG  YOUR  A  FUNNY  ONE  !!!!!
> LOLOLOLOLOL  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> LOOK  MORE LIKE YOUR  THE  1 WHO,S  TAKING IT  PERSONAL  ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




I wasn't talk about *YOU* .... I was talking generaly bro....!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 12 2010, 08:39 AM~17166348
> *I wasn't talk about YOU .... I was talking generaly bro....!
> *


H,M,G YEAH YEAH RIGHT LOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!!  :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
your still funny kid ....  :yes: :yes: :yes: 
LOLOLOLOL !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2010, 08:47 AM~17166370
> *H,M,G  YEAH  YEAH  RIGHT  LOLOLOLOLOL  !!!!!!!      :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> your  still  funny  kid  ....      :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> LOLOLOLOL  !!!!!
> *



 héhéhé


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 12 2010, 11:29 AM~17167249
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
HI BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Only 3 more weeks until my laser cut prices go up a bit to match those of TNT so May 1st will be the same prices on most items...

Except projects already on the go, new early reserved spots and all LUX club members


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 12 2010, 08:28 PM~17172008
> *Only 3 more weeks until my laser cut prices go up to match those of TNT so May 1st will be the same prices on most items...
> 
> Except projects already on the go, new early reserved spots and all LUX club members
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
t-t-t bro that,s way cool ....


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guyzzz


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave: lux


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 11:20 AM~17177586
> *:wave: lux
> *


WASUP HOMIE :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

good evening guys


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

Real City Old Port - good find Twan picture is nice - cant wait to be there huffin J-Darts at the island after a nice ride


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 07:17 PM~17181933
> *Real City Old Port - good find Twan picture is nice - cant wait to be there huffin J-Darts at the island after a nice ride
> *



:x: Hope I'll be able to ride with you guys :x:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 07:25 PM~17182050
> *:x: Hope I'll be able to ride with you guys :x:
> *


Anytime bro, there is always an extra bike laying around here  all you goto do is get to the city, you can park safely on my street and roll with me and jeff and who ever  in close to the 15 and chemin cote st luc


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 07:30 PM~17182117
> *Anytime bro, there is always an extra bike laying around here  all you goto do is get to the city, you can park safely on my street and roll with me and jeff and who ever  in close to the 15 and chemin cote st luc
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
4 SURE X 6000


----------



## syked1

Just posted this in Justdeez section for fun:

heres my future future (after bird on a wire bike) bike parts with the dragon fork justdeez made for me from my designs - i made the other designs and in some instances altered either the face or dragon fork he made for me - but these aint comin out for a while now and i just let it out to everyone lol

Knock-offs:








Fender braces:








Mirrors - solid backplate with this as double layer:








Sproket:








Handlebars:








Pedals top view:








Forks:








Crown:








Steering:








[/quote]


----------



## D-ice69

> Just posted this in Justdeez section for fun:
> 
> heres my future future (after bird on a wire bike) bike parts with the dragon fork justdeez made for me from my designs - i made the other designs and in some instances altered either the face or dragon fork he made for me - but these aint comin out for a while now and i just let it out to everyone lol
> 
> Knock-offs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender braces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirrors - solid backplate with this as double layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sproket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedals top view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering:


[/quote] :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

its pretty clear to me that it wont be a 2 wheeler either  - inquite toi pas Twan, celle la va prendre genre 5 ans a finir avec tous qui a a faire dessous


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 10:45 PM~17184362
> *its pretty clear to me that it wont be a 2 wheeler either  - inquite toi pas Twan, celle la va prendre genre 5 ans a finir avec tous qui a a faire dessous
> *



ahaha don't worry bro, I'm not here to be the best, but doin' my best


----------



## syked1

thats all we can ask


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 11:16 PM~17184789
> *thats all we can ask
> *



 all togheter, we are the best :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Ant-Wan, D-ice69, PiMp0r, syked1


:uh: 










:420:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 11:18 PM~17184811
> * all togheter, we are the best :h5:
> *


yes


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Dee Luxe

Sup Brothers. Syked I'm mad at u for selling that steering wheel without asking me first. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 14 2010, 05:44 PM~17192436
> *Sup Brothers. Syked I'm mad at u for selling that steering wheel without asking me first.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey hey how r ya? Which 1? the one from Drop'em ? i put it out there on my site and the classifieds, and had 2 people fall thru even... sorry girl


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2010, 05:28 PM~17192925
> *Hey hey how r ya? Which 1? the one from Drop'em ? i put it out there on my site and the classifieds, and had 2 people fall thru even... sorry girl
> *


Yeah that one. That's alright. I'm always late on stuff.


----------



## syked1

:happysad: lol


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 !!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
LUXURIOUS FAMILY 4 EVER !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 15 2010, 01:59 PM~17202143
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> LUXURIOUS FAMILY  4 EVER  !!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hello hello


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2010, 05:05 PM~17203952
> *hello hello
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Apr 16 2010, 12:46 AM~17208293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
LOOK DAMMM SICK BRO GOT ANY MORE PICS !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Apr 16 2010, 12:46 AM~17208293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
MORE PICS !!!! :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

TGIF.... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Apr 16 2010, 12:46 AM~17208293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF Mike, whos is that?

Must be a LUX vancouver bike


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Apr 15 2010, 10:46 PM~17208293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit is awsome!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Apr 15 2010, 11:46 PM~17208293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 16 2010, 06:21 AM~17210088
> *WTF Mike, whos is that?
> 
> Must be a LUX vancouver bike
> *


It's Taylor's bike...Dan's son...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2010, 06:35 AM~17210526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: loving it 
i can't wait to get my hands on one of those


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 16 2010, 08:37 AM~17210538
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: loving it
> i can't wait to get my hands on one of those
> *


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sweet Bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2010, 09:35 AM~17210526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAMMM NICE !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2010, 09:32 AM~17210510
> *It's Taylor's bike...Dan's son...
> *


Whos dan again?


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 !!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 16 2010, 05:42 PM~17214753
> *Whos dan again?
> *


The co-president of the BC chapter


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: 
HI DAVE !!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2010, 08:43 AM~17219534
> *The co-president of the BC chapter
> *


i mean whats his screen name lol


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY-J GIVE A BIG HI 2 ALL IS BROTHERS FROM THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 17 2010, 11:06 AM~17220380
> *i mean whats his screen name lol
> *


SLOPPYSECONDS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 09:54 AM~17219985
> *  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> HI  DAVE  !!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

heheheheheh dont think i know him oh well


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## lolow

look d-ice the tatts, i talked about my sleeve shoud be done first week or second , of may











> _Originally posted by lolow+Apr 2 2010, 07:01 PM~17078927-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics of my new ink :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the start of my cover up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Apr 17 2010, 06:21 PM~17222347
> *did one more part of my full sleeve today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 17 2010, 06:25 PM~17222360
> *look d-ice the tatts, i talked about  my sleeve shoud be done first week or second , of may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
DAMMMM THAT,S NICE :wow: LOOKING GREAT LOLOW !!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 08:01 PM~17222827
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  WOAAAAOU Jeffy!!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin: That's awesome!!! :thumbsup: FuckN nice! Gonna see it in person next week :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 17 2010, 11:37 PM~17224366
> *  WOAAAAOU Jeffy!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  That's awesome!!! :thumbsup: FuckN nice! Gonna see it in person next week :cheesy:
> *


thank twan :biggrin: &
YUP IF EVERYTHING GO NICE & SMOOTH STILL GOT WORK TO DO TO GET IT FULLY FINISH !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 11:43 PM~17224435
> *thank twan  :biggrin: &
> YUP IF EVERYTHING GO NICE & SMOOTH  STILL GOT WORK TO DO TO GET IT  FULLY FINISH !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 like you said... take your time bro  Scrape by the Lake is only july 18th :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 17 2010, 11:45 PM~17224449
> * like you said... take your time bro  Scrape by the Lake is only july 18th :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THAT BUT FOR MOST OF IT THE WORK I STILL GOT TO DO 
IS CHROMING , PINSTRIPING ,SILVER LEAFING AND OTHER
SMALL DETAILS HEHEHE   
SO IT,S PREATY CHILL !!!!  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING 2 EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
DIDE YOU LIKE THE NEW PICS  ..


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2010, 09:59 AM~17226466
> *GOOOOD MORNING  2 EVERY-1  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> DIDE YOU LIKE THE NEW PICS   ..
> *



:wave: Morning Jeff!


Yeah, it's ok


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 18 2010, 10:00 AM~17226471
> *:wave: Morning Jeff!
> Yeah, it's ok
> *




:uh: 


Non t'inquiète :wow: :wow: :wow: c'est FOUUUUU RAIIIIDDDDDEE!!!! Vraiment nice l'accent de bleu porté au frame, le siège avec la murale est trop sick aussi! En 2k, va faloir voir a en vrai pour bien analyser le tout, mais c'est clair que c'est définitivement un T-T-T bike bro :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 18 2010, 10:03 AM~17226480
> *:uh:
> Non t'inquiète :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  c'est FOUUUUU RAIIIIDDDDDEE!!!! Vraiment nice l'accent de bleu porté au frame, le siège avec la murale est trop sick aussi! En 2k, va faloir voir a en vrai pour bien analyser le tout, mais c'est clair que c'est définitivement un T-T-T bike bro :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK TWAN I TRY TO DO 
THE BEST I CAN !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2010, 10:07 AM~17226496
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  THANK TWAN  I  TRY TO  DO
> THE BEST  I CAN  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




yeah me too bro  


 But I'm not rich like you :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 07:01 PM~17222827
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats looking tight Jeffy!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 18 2010, 10:08 AM~17226499
> *yeah me too bro
> But I'm not rich like you :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: ME RICH LOL NO WAY BRO JUST ALOT OF SACRAFICE & TIME
PUT IN TO IT !!!! 
I HAVE BEEN WORKING WORKING ON THIS PROJECT FOR NOW 6 YEARS !!!!  :thumbsup: 
REALLY IT,S THE PASSION THAT HELP ME KEEP ON PUSHING  :yes: :yes: 
CUZ LIVING ON 50$ A MONTH IN POCKET MONEY 4 YOUR PERSONEL FUN IS A BIT HARD
BOUT LOOK AT THE RESULT AFTHER LITTLE WHILE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes:  + WHAT,S IMPORTENT IS MAKING PROGRESS & KEEP ON PUSHING IT T-T-T !!!!! :thumbsup: 
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2010, 09:45 AM~17226649
> *:biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl: ME RICH LOL NO WAY BRO  JUST ALOT OF SACRAFICE  & TIME
> PUT IN TO IT  !!!!
> I HAVE BEEN WORKING  WORKING  ON THIS PROJECT  FOR  NOW  6 YEARS  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> REALLY  IT,S THE PASSION THAT  HELP  ME KEEP  ON  PUSHING      :yes:  :yes:
> CUZ LIVING ON 50$  A MONTH  IN POCKET  MONEY 4  YOUR  PERSONEL  FUN  IS A BIT HARD
> BOUT LOOK  AT THE RESULT AFTHER LITTLE WHILE !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:      :yes:  :yes:    + WHAT,S  IMPORTENT  IS MAKING  PROGRESS  &  KEEP ON  PUSHING  IT T-T-T  !!!!!  :thumbsup:
> LUXURIOUS 4 EVER  BROTHER  !!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2010, 10:39 AM~17226625
> *damn thats looking tight Jeffy!!!!!! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANK YOU DAVE NOW I JUST NEED THE PART RIMO AS TO PUT
THE FINISHING TOUSH AND SOME OTHER DETAILS THAT I KEEP 
AS SURPRICES FOR A OTHER TIME !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2010, 10:45 AM~17226649
> *:biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl: ME RICH LOL NO WAY BRO  JUST ALOT OF SACRAFICE  & TIME
> PUT IN TO IT  !!!!
> I HAVE BEEN WORKING  WORKING  ON THIS PROJECT  FOR  NOW  6 YEARS  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> REALLY  IT,S THE PASSION THAT  HELP  ME KEEP  ON  PUSHING      :yes:  :yes:
> CUZ LIVING ON 50$  A MONTH  IN POCKET  MONEY 4  YOUR  PERSONEL  FUN  IS A BIT HARD
> BOUT LOOK  AT THE RESULT AFTHER LITTLE WHILE !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:      :yes:  :yes:    + WHAT,S  IMPORTENT  IS MAKING  PROGRESS  &  KEEP ON  PUSHING  IT T-T-T  !!!!!  :thumbsup:
> LUXURIOUS 4 EVER  BROTHER  !!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



ahaha, just kidding bro!!!!!  

Your bike is now fucking off the hook!!!! Any pics of the display??


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2010, 10:53 AM~17226686
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANK YOU  DAVE NOW I JUST NEED THE PART RIMO AS TO PUT
> THE FINISHING  TOUSH  AND  SOME  OTHER  DETAILS  THAT I KEEP
> AS  SURPRICES  FOR A OTHER  TIME  !!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2010, 10:50 AM~17226673
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
 :nicoderm: 
:yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL ALWAYS ON THE MOVE!!!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2010, 11:03 AM~17226744
> *
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
> DAMMMMMM RIGHT ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:</span>*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 18 2010, 10:54 AM~17226692
> *ahaha, just kidding bro!!!!!
> 
> Your bike is now fucking off the hook!!!! Any pics of the display??
> *


NO NOT 4 NOW GOT TO KEEP SOME MISTERY HEHEHE !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 18 2010, 10:54 AM~17226693
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

:uh: :420:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:
SUP YOU GUYS !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Apr 18 2010, 12:08 PM~17227111
> *:uh: :420:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe

:wow: Nice D-Ice :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

heres a set of 180 spoke warren wong rims SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario








SOLD
also have this twisted Spring SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario








SPRING SOLD

:thumbsup: way up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 04:21 PM~17228903
> *heres a set of 180 spoke warren wong rims SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD
> also have this twisted Spring SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRING SOLD
> 
> :thumbsup: way up
> *


you bought those? :0


----------



## syked1

sale pending


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 05:21 PM~17228903
> *heres a set of 180 spoke warren wong rims SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD
> also have this twisted Spring SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRING SOLD
> 
> :thumbsup: way up
> *


 :0 dammmm that,s real sick stuff you got there bro !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

thanks its the rims and the twisted spring only


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 18 2010, 04:34 PM~17228637
> *:wow:  Nice D-Ice :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 01:21 PM~17228903
> *heres a set of 180 spoke warren wong rims SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD
> also have this twisted Spring SOLD from Lowriderwiz in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRING SOLD
> 
> :thumbsup: way up
> *


HEY BRO SORRY FOR THE DUMB QUESTION, BUT WHAT'S SO SPECIAL ABOUT WARREN WONG RIMS??


----------



## syked1

could be that they are hand made by Warren Wong himself with 180 spokes and different nipples :dunno: lol he was only the king of rims - old school


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2010, 07:29 AM~17234574
> *could be that they are hand made by Warren Wong himself with 180 spokes and different nipples :dunno: lol he was only the king of rims - old school
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI BIG BRO !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 19 2010, 08:06 AM~17234647
> *:wave: Morning guys
> *


sup twan !!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 19 2010, 10:41 AM~17235303
> *sup  twan  !!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



What's happening bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 19 2010, 10:52 AM~17235376
> *What's happening bro
> *


SLOWLY GOT UP !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
& STARTING TO WORKING ON THE BIKE WHAT ELSE LOL !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:  
LIKE ALWAY,S !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 19 2010, 10:54 AM~17235393
> *SLOWLY  GOT  UP  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



yeah me too... at job! :angry: With a great sunshine, it's great inside :thumbsdown: with the great week-end we've had


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 19 2010, 10:58 AM~17235416
> *yeah me too... at job!  :angry: With a great sunshine, it's great inside :thumbsdown: with the great week-end we've had
> *


4 ME IT CAN RAIN EVERY DAY UNTIL MY ARM IS OK  LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup: !!!!!!
BUT AS SOON AS MY ARM IS OK RISE & SUN BYE BYE RAINING DAY      :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 19 2010, 11:04 AM~17235459
> *4 ME IT CAN RAIN  EVERY  DAY  UNTIL MY ARM IS OK   LOL  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!
> *



 at least you can go outside and chill  and you can stay in bed very late


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 19 2010, 11:08 AM~17235495
> * at least you can go outside and chill  and you can stay in bed very late
> *


YEAH & WHAT ? YOU WANT TO TRADE PLACE WHIT ME ?? HUMMMM I DONT THINK SO
BUT I WOULD EXCHANGE PLACE IN A FLASH :biggrin: ANY WAY I ALWAY,S SLEEP UP LATE IN THE DAY CUZ I ALWAY,S GO TO BED REALLY LATE IN THE NIGHT OR MORNING WHAT EVER LOL !!!! :biggrin: 
YOU KNOW THE NIGHT CREATURE WAY OF LIVING !!!! :biggrin:  :naughty: :nicoderm: :yes: uffin: :thumbsup: HEHEHEHEHE !!!


----------



## syked1

ttt family


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2010, 05:57 PM~17238986
> *ttt family
> *


 YUP :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup: 
ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2010, 03:29 AM~17234574
> *could be that they are hand made by Warren Wong himself with 180 spokes and different nipples :dunno: lol he was only the king of rims - old school
> *


HAHA OK I LEARNED SOMETHIN NEW TODAY. I KNEW THERE WAS SOMETHING ABOUT THOSE RIMS CUZ EVERYTIME I SEE SOME FOR SALE THEY SELL QUICK.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 19 2010, 07:20 AM~17235622
> *YEAH  &  WHAT  ?  YOU WANT  TO TRADE  PLACE  WHIT  ME ?? HUMMMM  I DONT THINK SO
> BUT  I WOULD  EXCHANGE  PLACE  IN A FLASH  :biggrin:  ANY WAY I ALWAY,S  SLEEP  UP LATE IN THE DAY CUZ I  ALWAY,S  GO TO BED REALLY  LATE IN  THE  NIGHT OR MORNING WHAT  EVER LOL  !!!! :biggrin:
> YOU KNOW THE  NIGHT CREATURE  WAY  OF LIVING  !!!!  :biggrin:    :naughty:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  uffin:  :thumbsup: HEHEHEHEHE  !!!
> *


HEY I'M A NIGHT CREATURE TOO I GO TO BED LATE IN THE MORNING :happysad:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 19 2010, 06:53 PM~17239489
> *HEY I'M A NIGHT CREATURE TOO I GO TO BED LATE IN THE MORNING :happysad:
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
LOLOLOL   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 19 2010, 06:53 PM~17239489
> *HEY I'M A NIGHT CREATURE TOO I GO TO BED LATE IN THE MORNING :happysad:
> *



:roflmao: I'm too young for that


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 19 2010, 11:26 PM~17242346
> *:roflmao: I'm too young for that
> *


:uh: :biggrin:  he is A REAL NIGHT CREATURE i can tell you that HEHEHE !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:|


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 19 2010, 11:35 PM~17242501
> *:uh:  :biggrin:    he  is A REAL NIGHT CREATURE  i can tell you that  HEHEHE  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *




:0 



They made a book about it :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: HO YEAH NRW SURPRICES IN COMING REAL SOON !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 12:01 AM~17242873
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  HO YEAH  NRW SURPRICE IN COMING  REAL SOON !!!
> *


 :biggrin: hahaaaa.... nice!! :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 12:01 AM~17242873
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: :worship:  :worship: HO YEAH  NRW SURPRICE IN COMING  REAL SOON !!!
> *


hehehe i kno what it is  its like mine but different


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 12:04 AM~17242918
> *hehehe i kno what it is  its like mine but different
> *


 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 12:03 AM~17242908
> *:biggrin: hahaaaa.... nice!!  :cheesy:
> *


WAIT AND SEE !!!!!    
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HEEHEHEHE !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 12:06 AM~17242952
> *WAIT  AND  SEE  !!!!!
> *




is there any choices


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 12:07 AM~17242968
> *is there any choices
> *


NOP BUT BY THE WAY I WANT TO SEE PICS WHERE ARE YOUR PICS I WANT TO SEE :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:  
LOLOLOLOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:drama:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 12:11 AM~17243036
> *NOP BUT BY THE WAY I WANT TO SEE PICS WHERE ARE  YOUR  PICS I WANT TO SEE  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL  :biggrin:
> *



 
next week bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 12:01 AM~17242857
> *:0
> They made a book about it :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNOW THE GUY TOOK THE STORY STORY OF MY LIVE FOR MAKING IS BOOK !!!  :rofl:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 12:18 AM~17243168
> *I KNOW THE  GUY TOOK THE STORY STORY OF MY LIVE FOR MAKING IS BOOK !!!    :rofl:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: Maybe, but Im sure he don''t talk about these rides in the MTL old port


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 12:14 AM~17243091
> *
> next week bro
> 
> *


NO I WANT PICS !!!!
LOL :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 12:23 AM~17243256
> *NO I WANT PICS  !!!!
> LOL  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

¸



D*ICE women

:dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 12:20 AM~17243193
> *:wow: Maybe, but Im sure he don''t talk about these rides in the MTL old port
> *


LOL
WHO KNOW ?? 
MAYBE NOT IN THOSE WORDS BUT I TELL YOU NO NIGHT CREATURE !!!!!
THAT THE AUTEUR NEED A GOOD EXEMPLE OF HOW A NIGHT CREATURE GO
RIDING ETERNETY HAHAHA !!!! :ninja: :ninja: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 12:32 AM~17243381
> *LOL
> WHO KNOW ??
> MAYBE  NOT IN THOSE WORDS  BUT I TELL YOU NO NIGHT CREATURE !!!!!
> THAT THE  AUTEUR  NEED  A GOOD  EXEMPLE  OF HOW  A  NIGHT  CREATURE  GO
> RIDING  ETERNETY  HAHAHA !!!! :ninja:  :ninja:  :nicoderm:    :thumbsup:
> *



I don't think he know notN about it  but I'm sure he smoke some too


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 12:27 AM~17243309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¸
> D*ICE women
> 
> :dunno:
> *


HELL YEAAAH NO QUESTION !!!! :naughty: :naughty: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 12:35 AM~17243434
> *HELL YEAAAH  NO QUESTION  !!!!  :naughty:  :naughty:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




4 sho


----------



## D-ice69

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
STILL WANT PICS !!!  :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 12:39 AM~17243491
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> STILL  WANT  PICS !!!    :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *



 Don't worry, you'll have some :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 08:34 AM~17245502
> *  Don't worry, you'll have some :nicoderm:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
YEAH RIGHT !!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING & A GOOD DAY TO EVERY-1 !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 09:55 AM~17245827
> *:uh:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:
TTMFT ALL THE WAY !!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:   
LUXURIOUS ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm:   :thumbsup:
TTMFT !!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: 
YOU GUYS GOT SOME BAD ASS BIKES


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 04:52 PM~17249425
> *:wave:
> YOU GUYS GOT SOME BAD ASS BIKES
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE FROM ALL THE GUYS OF LUXURIOUS MTL !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER 2 TTMFT !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

go see my CAD design and laser cutting page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537495

and work i have touched in 1 way or another

http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 05:53 PM~17250444
> *LUXURIOUS  4 EVER  2 TTMFT !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 19 2010, 11:27 PM~17243309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¸
> D*ICE women
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

C'est quand qu'on va installer nos bike au bike & tatto show?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 11:23 PM~17253685
> *C'est quand qu'on va installer nos bike au bike & tatto show?
> *


JEUDI MAIS JE SAIT PAS L,HEURE EXACTE !!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

en soirree probablement comme scp genre de 6 pm a fermature ver 11 pm


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 11:32 PM~17253846
> *en soirree probablement comme scp genre de 6 pm a fermature ver 11 pm
> *


OK COOL BIG-J I,LL BE READY !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 11:32 PM~17253846
> *en soirree probablement comme scp genre de 6 pm a fermature ver 11 pm
> *



 cool! j'vais arriver là vers 8h30 environ... 

j'peux pas y être plus tôt ben ben...


----------



## syked1

nous autre non plus, job, traffic, load le stock des chars


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 12:16 AM~17254498
> *nous autre non plus, job, traffic, load le stock des chars
> *


DAMMMMM RIGHT !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 12:16 AM~17254498
> *nous autre non plus, job, traffic, load le stock des chars
> *




alright! savez vous qui dans les bikes viennent exposer?


----------



## syked1

nope p-e sandra avec nous ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 21 2010, 12:23 AM~17254587
> *alright! savez vous qui dans les bikes viennent exposer?
> *


HEUUU NON :dunno: QUI POURAIT BIEN ÈTRE LA HUMMMMM ????
HO YEAH MR-T AND FRY-CHICKEN WHIT THE A-TEAM VAN LOLOLOL !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:dunno: I was just asking, c'est toute


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 12:27 AM~17254649
> *nope p-e sandra avec nous ?
> *



ok, because au meeting, y'avais gene une couple de bikes.... sinon tant mieux  sa fera plus de place :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 21 2010, 08:24 AM~17256639
> *:wave: morning guys
> *


HI TWAN &
GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 21 2010, 09:19 AM~17256851
> *:wave:
> *


HI DAVE HAVE A GOOD DAY & LET ME GUESS NO TRACE OF MY PART AGAN :biggrin:  !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
  :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OOOOOOOOOOOOOLA AMIGOS :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

Good Day Brothers :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 21 2010, 11:06 AM~17257447
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOLA AMIGOS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 21 2010, 11:09 AM~17257464
> *Good Day Brothers :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
2 YOU TO !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 08:17 AM~17257543
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WAT IT DEW D HOWS IS IT GOING ON YOUR SIDE


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Apr 21 2010, 11:06 AM~17257447-->
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOLA AMIGOS :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's good?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DSweet LuX_@Apr 21 2010, 11:09 AM~17257464
> *Good Day Brothers :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: same to you  Thank you for stopping by :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt family


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 06:10 PM~17261428
> *ttt family
> *


HELL YEAH AND 
ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!!!!  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 10:56 PM~17264473
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## syked1

good morning guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning *LuX*


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MORNING EVRY-1 !!!!! :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 22 2010, 07:57 AM~17268254
> *:wave: Morning LuX
> *


SUP TWAN !!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 AM~17268305
> *SUP TWAN !!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



 Tonight it's THE night :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 22 2010, 08:10 AM~17268309
> * Tonight it's THE night :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YUP !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Supposed to recieve the forks today.... 

hno: HOPE SO!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 22 2010, 08:20 AM~17268351
> *Supposed to recieve the forks today....
> 
> hno: HOPE SO!!!!
> *


I HOPE SO 4 YOU !!! :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 22 2010, 08:20 AM~17268351
> *Supposed to recieve the forks today....
> 
> hno: HOPE SO!!!!
> *


hey twan you can calm down i was just on the phone whit jas & you can be sure your fork will be there today bro !!!
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2010, 10:31 AM~17268924
> *hey twan you can calm down i was just on the phone whit  jas &  you can be sure  your  fork will be there today bro !!!
> :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 Thank you for the confirmation!!! He also told me that it will arrive today :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 22 2010, 10:38 AM~17268986
> * Thank you for the confirmation!!! He also told me that it will arrive today :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEME BRO I WAS TALKING TO HIM SO I JUST POP THE QUESTION 
TO HELP A OTHER BRO THAT,S ALL HAPPY TO HELP !!!
& 2 COMFIRMATION IS BETTER THENE 1  ..


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2010, 10:53 AM~17269097
> *NO PROBLEME  BRO I WAS TALKING  TO HIM SO I JUST  POP THE QUESTION
> TO  HELP  A OTHER  BRO  THAT,S  ALL  HAPPY TO  HELP  !!!
> &  2  COMFIRMATION IS BETTER  THENE  1   ..
> *



:h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW D  HOW IS IT GOING TODAY BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 03:32 PM~17271509
> *WAT IT DEW D  HOW IS IT GOING TODAY BRO
> *


TTT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup fuckers see yall tonight


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouS 4 EveR BrotherS !!!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 22 2010, 07:09 PM~17273598
> *post up my cads
> *


ttt till tomorrow guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Guys from the bike club setting upas well with their badass bikes...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Luxurious Montreal BBQ Flyer is ready!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt badass


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning guys!!!! See you later :h5:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 22 2010, 11:43 PM~17277311
> *Luxurious Montreal BBQ Flyer is ready!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 23 2010, 08:01 AM~17278593
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Sandra's bike


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 23 2010, 09:47 AM~17278842
> *Sandra's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:

The bike look fukN nice with the new paint job


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2010, 01:43 AM~17277311
> *Luxurious Montreal BBQ Flyer is ready!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: yeeeeaaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 23 2010, 08:23 AM~17279070
> *:wow:
> 
> The bike look fukN nice with the new paint job
> *



yup looks great!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 23 2010, 11:02 AM~17279347
> *yup looks great!
> *




Viens-tu fais un tour à l'expo en fin de semaine?


----------



## PurpleLicious

ouais je vais y aller samedi je crois


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 23 2010, 12:55 PM~17280183
> *ouais je vais y aller samedi je crois
> *




:thumbsup: good, À pluss!


----------



## syked1

see ya later guys


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Bird on a Wire at the show today...


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttmftt family


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
GOOOOD NIGHT GUYS  OR GOOOD MORNING IN THIS CASE LOL !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning guys :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great pics twoine!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2010, 09:27 AM~17303544
> *great pics twoine!!!!!!
> *



 Yours are great too Mr. Prez


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 26 2010, 08:29 AM~17303547
> * Yours are great too Mr. Prez
> *


thanks Sweet Twannnnnn


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

:dunno: Wich one is better??


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

Shitty quality pic.... sorry


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PurpleLicious

Nice pics Twan!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

got over 75 pictures on the way of the show


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: alex_low, syked1


:wave: sup


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

thats all for still pictures we still have to get the videos downloaded


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:  :biggrin: :biggrin: Nice pics JzN   :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

looking good


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
514 - T-T-T !!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes:  :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2010, 06:09 PM~17320637
> *ttt
> *


 :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

x2   :420: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## syked1

Calling all LUX 514 crew - Meeting May 1st, 6 PM at the pawn shop


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2010, 09:28 PM~17322621
> *Calling all LUX 514 crew - Meeting May 1st, 6 PM at the pawn shop
> *


:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
I,LL BE THERE !!!


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2010, 09:28 PM~17322621
> *Calling all LUX 514 crew - Meeting May 1st, 6 PM at the pawn shop
> *



Sj for me biggie and poups wish you guys a nice meeting :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

or that or well see you at customs lol  jokes have fun guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY MAY 1ST AT 6 PM AT THE PAWN SHOP IN VERDUN*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 27 2010, 08:28 PM~17322621-->
> 
> 
> 
> Calling all LUX 514 crew - Meeting May 1st, 6 PM at the pawn shop
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Apr 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17322748
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> I,LL BE THERE !!!
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2010, 11:58 PM~17324900
> *NEXT MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY MAY 1ST AT 6 PM AT THE PAWN SHOP IN VERDUN
> *


   Can't be there :thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:

hopefully, no snowfall forecast for today!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 28 2010, 12:40 AM~17326307
> *   Can't be there :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
GOOOD DAY EVERY -1 !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:  
T-T-T  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 05:08 PM~17332093
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  GUYS  !!!
> *



:wave: Sup Jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 28 2010, 05:40 PM~17332483
> *:wave: Sup Jeffy
> *


SLOWLY GET UP OF BED 
LIKE ALL NIGHT CREATURE !!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

hello hello, mr night creature and the rest of us plain mortals  lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 28 2010, 06:48 PM~17333174
> *hello hello, mr night creature and the rest of us plain mortals  lol
> *


  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: 
:run: :run: :run: :run: 
RUN I,M IN NEED OF SPECIAL MIX 
LIKE VAMPIRE NEED BLOOD AND SOME  :nicoderm: :420: :yes: 
TREATEMENT !!!!!! LOLOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

nice pics, love how the black chrome looks on the gooseneck


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:   


Morning guysssss


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:  
GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2010, 06:21 AM~17338643
> *nice pics, love how the black chrome looks on the gooseneck
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 29 2010, 09:49 AM~17339105
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave:
HI DAVEY DAVE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
   
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: T-T-T !!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 29 2010, 08:55 AM~17339135
> *:wave:  :wave:
> HI DAVEY  DAVE  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 29 2010, 04:04 PM~17342351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

lol


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 :nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

tgif ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

good morning every -1 !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 30 2010, 10:05 AM~17349886
> *:wave:
> *


SUP TWAN  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 10:12 AM~17349930
> *SUP TWAN    :thumbsup:
> *



Finish working at 1pm, go to Dave's pawn shop and prepare stuff for my saturday night hip-hop competition! Tonight, going with my girlfriend and a couple of friend at the shogun, japanese restaurant for her B-day  

Sup with you Jeffy?? Got that 3ple D TWIST crank?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

NICE PICS.WHO TOOK 1ST PLACE?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 30 2010, 11:58 AM~17350689
> *NICE PICS.WHO TOOK 1ST PLACE?
> *


IT WAS AT A TATTOO & BIKE SHOW THERE WAS NO TROPHEY IT JUST FOR FUN
& SHOWING ARE BIKES !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 09:26 AM~17350940
> *IT WAS  AT  A TATTOO  & BIKE  SHOW  THERE WAS NO TROPHEY IT  JUST FOR FUN
> & SHOWING  ARE BIKES  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


KOOL ITS LIKE THEY SAY REAL RIDERS RIDE AND FAKE RIDERS HIDE.SO JUST FOR FUN IS A REAL RIDER


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 30 2010, 12:43 PM~17351069
> *KOOL ITS LIKE THEY SAY REAL RIDERS RIDE AND FAKE RIDERS HIDE.SO JUST FOR FUN IS A REAL RIDER
> *


Do anything to never miss a chance to show it up


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 30 2010, 12:43 PM~17351069
> *KOOL ITS LIKE THEY SAY REAL RIDERS RIDE AND FAKE RIDERS HIDE.SO JUST FOR FUN IS A REAL RIDER
> *


YUP BRO YOU SAY IT !!!!!
FUN & LOVE OF THE ART ARE THE
MOST IMPORTENT THING !!!! :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 30 2010, 10:01 AM~17351207
> *Do anything to never miss a chance to show it up
> *


X10000 :biggrin: WHATS THE POINT OF PUTTING SOMETHING SO BADASS TOGETHER AND DONT SHOW IT?EVEN IF ITS JUST FOR FUN  THATS HOW WE REAL RIDERZ ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 10:03 AM~17351225
> *YUP BRO  YOU SAY  IT  !!!!!
> FUN  &  LOVE OF THE  ART  ARE THE
> MOST  IMPORTENT  THING  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


YOU FORGOT THE MOST IMPORTANT ONE :biggrin: HELPING KIDS STAY OFF THE STUPID SHIT AND DO BETTER IN LIFE BY GETTING THEM IN TO THE BADASS SPORT OF LOWRIDERING


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 30 2010, 04:28 PM~17352746
> *X10000 :biggrin:  WHATS THE POINT OF PUTTING SOMETHING SO BADASS TOGETHER AND DONT SHOW IT?EVEN IF ITS JUST FOR FUN   THATS HOW WE REAL RIDERZ ROLL :biggrin:
> *



 fo' sho' and for show!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 30 2010, 04:32 PM~17352785
> *YOU FORGOT THE MOST IMPORTANT ONE  :biggrin: HELPING KIDS STAY OFF THE STUPID SHIT AND DO BETTER IN LIFE BY GETTING THEM IN TO THE BADASS SPORT OF LOWRIDERING
> *


yeah that to but for my self i see it as a art forme it,s same thing said diferently !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 02:00 PM~17352980
> *yeah that to but for my self i see it as a  art forme it,s same  thing said diferently !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2010, 09:44 PM~17355168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP LUXURIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Have a good meeting tonight guys  Wish i can be there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 06:38 AM~17358019
> *WHAT'S UP LUXURIOUS :biggrin:
> *


sup brah :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 07:38 AM~17358019
> *WHAT'S UP LUXURIOUS :biggrin:
> *


HEY WASUP HOMIE !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 1 2010, 09:36 AM~17358248
> *
> *


SUP TWAN !!!! :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hello hello, good afternoon guys see you all later


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 1 2010, 05:30 AM~17358219
> *sup brah :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS OF YOUR CADDY?? YOUR CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE LOOKS LIKE IT COST MORE THAN BOTH MY LINCOLNS COMBINED LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r




----------



## syked1

sup maggy


----------



## D-ice69

sup big-j :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17368260
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 06:30 PM~17361067
> *ANY PICS OF YOUR CADDY?? YOUR CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE LOOKS LIKE IT COST MORE THAN BOTH MY LINCOLNS COMBINED LOL. :biggrin:
> *


here you go man  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538342


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 2 2010, 09:29 PM~17368317
> *:wave:
> *


sup twoine


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2010, 10:31 PM~17368336
> *sup twoine
> *



I had a hip-hop competition this week-end, finished 1st and 2nd in 2 different categories  

I missed a good meeting?


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 3 2010, 11:35 AM~17372177
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
I THERE JIMBO WASUP BRO !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOT 1 MORE NEW UPGRADING PART TO COME 4 THE D-ICE REAL SOON !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## vegASS

SUP FAM :wave: 
i build a project for my son it is a bike 12inch 
its not finish news of the peint coming soon  









































































































sisibar:
























the peint just flakes for the moment coming soon patterns candy and airbrush :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 3 2010, 03:28 PM~17376434
> *SUP FAM :wave:
> i build a project for my son it is a bike 12inch
> its not finish news of the peint coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisibar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the peint just flakes for the moment coming soon patterns candy and airbrush :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 are them stroke looking things hood props??? looks good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

very nice man!!! :wow:


----------



## Douk




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 3 2010, 06:28 PM~17376434
> *SUP FAM :wave:
> i build a project for my son it is a bike 12inch
> its not finish news of the peint coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisibar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the peint just flakes for the moment coming soon patterns candy and airbrush :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 Oh putaign Oh putaign!!! c'est très très foooorrrhhh!!!! TTT 4 *LUX*</span> FRAN<span style=\'color:red\'>CE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 3 2010, 05:28 PM~17376434
> *SUP FAM :wave:
> i build a project for my son it is a bike 12inch
> its not finish news of the peint coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisibar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the peint just flakes for the moment coming soon patterns candy and airbrush :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LUXVEGASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS

:biggrin: wasup dave


----------



## syked1

wasup fam


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 3 2010, 06:48 AM~17371311
> *I had a hip-hop competition this week-end, finished 1st and 2nd in 2 different categories
> 
> I missed a good meeting?
> *


congradulations Twoine and yes always a good meeting :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vegASS+May 3 2010, 06:25 PM~17377011-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: wasup dave
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@May 3 2010, 06:44 PM~17377219
> *wasup fam
> *


sup brothers :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 3 2010, 06:28 PM~17376434
> *SUP FAM :wave:
> i build a project for my son it is a bike 12inch
> its not finish news of the peint coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisibar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the peint just flakes for the moment coming soon patterns candy and airbrush :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMM :wow: :wow: THAT ,S SO NICE BRO SWEAT RIDE CANT WAIT TO
SEE IT PAINTED KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK !!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
LUX 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 3 2010, 06:44 PM~17377219
> *wasup fam
> *



sup jay i still wait for youre email


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 3 2010, 05:28 PM~17376434
> *SUP FAM :wave:
> i build a project for my son it is a bike 12inch
> its not finish news of the peint coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisibar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the peint just flakes for the moment coming soon patterns candy and airbrush :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn badass bro you did a really nice job :wow: 

LUX4LIFE


----------



## D-ice69

SUP GUYS !!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 3 2010, 09:56 PM~17378777
> *sup jay i still wait for youre email
> *


pm on msn sent


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning *LuxuriouS*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 09:19 AM~17384861
> *:wave: Morning LuxuriouS
> *


SUP TWAN !!!  :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 4 2010, 09:20 AM~17384867
> *SUP  TWAN  !!!    :wave:
> *



working working and working :happysad: hip-hop practice tonight + 2 periods of habs! Plans for today and transport my parents to the airport this PM  


What's up Icey-J? Got your new thing completed??


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 09:22 AM~17384878
> *working working and working :happysad: hip-hop practice tonight + 2 periods of habs! Plans for today and transport my parents to the airport this PM
> What's up Icey-J? Got your new thing completed??
> *


GOT SHIP TODAY SO I SHOULD GET IT IN 2 TO 4 DAY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 4 2010, 09:28 AM~17384907
> *GOT  SHIP  TODAY  SO  I SHOULD  GET IT  IN  2  TO  4  DAY  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:0 SweeT*T*T


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 09:57 AM~17385054
> *:0 SweeT*T*T
> 
> 
> *


HEHEHE WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE SUPRICE I GOT !!!!! 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:  

LUXURIOUS FAMILY ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yo all LUX members...who all wants a custom LUX license plate? if we can get at least 10 people to buy them, they will be a lot less then $60 a piece... all stainless, base plate and lux in double layer. will try to regroup BC, MTL, Winterpeg, and maybe a few other chapters together to make 1 big order.... $60 a piece or a lot less in multiples...PM me for info

1x = $ 65 Each * $60 for LUX members 
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 10:27 AM~17385277
> *yo all LUX members...who all wants a custom LUX license plate? if we can get at least 10 people to buy them, they will be a lot less then $60 a piece... all stainless, base plate and lux in double layer. will try to regroup BC, MTL, Winterpeg, and maybe a few other chapters together to make 1 big order.... $60 a piece or a lot less in multiples...PM me for info
> 
> 1x = $ 65 Each * $60 for LUX members
> 3x = $ 45 Each
> 5x = $ 40 Each
> 10x = $ 35 Each
> 50x = $ 30 Each
> 100x = $ 27 Each
> *




CADs? :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## vegASS

MORNING BROTHERS :wave: 
thanks at all for the good comment :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 4 2010, 10:50 AM~17385433
> *MORNING BROTHERS :wave:
> thanks at all for the good comment  :happysad:
> *



:thumbsup: gonna be baddass with the striping of Joce


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 07:27 AM~17385277
> *yo all LUX members...who all wants a custom LUX license plate? if we can get at least 10 people to buy them, they will be a lot less then $60 a piece... all stainless, base plate and lux in double layer. will try to regroup BC, MTL, Winterpeg, and maybe a few other chapters together to make 1 big order.... $60 a piece or a lot less in multiples...PM me for info
> 
> 1x = $ 65 Each * $60 for LUX members
> 3x = $ 45 Each
> 5x = $ 40 Each
> 10x = $ 35 Each
> 50x = $ 30 Each
> 100x = $ 27 Each
> *


good idea :thumbsup: 
you have a pics?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 10:49 AM~17385424
> *CADs? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


im at work - dont have access, but is like my pendatif on a solid background plate all in stainless


----------



## Ant-Wan

:yes:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: gonna ask all over BC, winnepeg, california, France and see if we cant get a big batch made at one time  oh yeah and it will be car size, unless some1 wants a custom one for their bike


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 11:00 AM~17385495
> *:thumbsup: gonna ask all over BC, winnepeg, california, France and see if we cant get a big batch made at one time
> *



If so, I'll take one and put it on a chain as a pendant :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 4 2010, 10:50 AM~17385433
> *MORNING BROTHERS :wave:
> thanks at all for the good comment  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WHENE A JOB IS SUPER WELL DONE IT,S ONLY NORMAL TO SAY IT !!!
AND YOUR WORK IS ONE BAD ASS WORK BRO !!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 07:51 AM~17385442
> *:thumbsup: gonna be baddass with the striping of Joce
> *


the striping by djoce yes :yes:
and airbrush mural and patterns too :biggrin: 

the webpage of djoce :
http://www.djoce.fr/accueil.html


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 11:02 AM~17385505
> *If so, I'll take one and put it on a chain as a pendant :biggrin:
> *


hehehehehehehe no but if you really want a pendant, i can cut you one just like mine in stainless if you want? or if you want it smaller i can reduce it...


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 4 2010, 08:04 AM~17385520
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WHENE  A JOB  IS  SUPER  WELL  DONE  IT,S ONLY  NORMAL  TO  SAY IT  !!!
> AND YOUR WORK IS ONE BAD ASS  WORK  BRO  !!!    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thanks bro  
and its for the LuuuuuuuuuuuuX :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 11:07 AM~17385540
> *hehehehehehehe no but if you really want a pendant, i can cut you one just like mine in stainless if you want? or if you want it smaller i can reduce it...
> *


I,LL TAKE ONE OF THOSE !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 11:07 AM~17385540
> *hehehehehehehe no but if you really want a pendant, i can cut you one just like mine in stainless if you want? or if you want it smaller i can reduce it...
> *


I,LL TAKE ONE OF THOSE !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS

for the french chapter justemen on cherchai des mini plaque pour les bikes 
comme celle que vous avez


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 4 2010, 11:19 AM~17385625
> *for the french chapter justemen on cherchai des mini plaque pour les bikes
> comme celle que vous avez
> *


desole on a plus de plaque "bike club" fait par coulissage (casting)... elle sera nouvelle decouper par laser, mais faut que douk demande a dave car elles sera fait au canada par Jas de CCF customs...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 4 2010, 11:14 AM~17385587
> *I,LL  TAKE ONE  OF THOSE  !!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


ok its about $40 for just 1 or i can get 2 done for $35 each for you and twan


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 08:32 AM~17385727
> *desole on a plus de plaque "bike club" fait par coulissage (casting)... elle sera nouvelle decouper par laser, mais faut que douk demande a dave car elles sera fait au canada par Jas de CCF customs...
> *


dommage elles etait vraiment belle je vai voir avec douk et dave pour la decoupe
mai si yen a une (faite par coulissage) ki sert pas vous mle dites je suis preneur lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 11:07 AM~17385540
> *hehehehehehehe no but if you really want a pendant, i can cut you one just like mine in stainless if you want? or if you want it smaller i can reduce it...
> *




alright for sure bro, maybe 4''wide will be alright for me!!! I'm not a king baller


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 4 2010, 11:43 AM~17385806
> *dommage elles etait vraiment belle je vai voir avec douk et dave pour la decoupe
> mai si yen a une (faite par coulissage) ki sert pas  vous mle dites je suis preneur lol :biggrin:
> *


heheheh desole ya deja du monde ici qui attender avoir 1 mais on a tt passer le petit quantite quon avais donc tt nouvelle sera decouper au laser


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 11:52 AM~17385885
> *
> alright for sure bro, maybe 4''wide will be alright for me!!! I'm not a king baller
> *


ok so ill change up the casd a little bit for the new size, and when you are ready ill send it to be cut


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 4 2010, 11:43 AM~17385806
> *dommage elles etait vraiment belle je vai voir avec douk et dave pour la decoupe
> mai si yen a une (faite par coulissage) ki sert pas  vous mle dites je suis preneur lol :biggrin:
> *



tlm en veut des plaque "cast" pis yen as pus lol


----------



## syked1

yeah its becasue they are the old school way things were done, not anymore its easier/cheaper to laser cut them


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 11:34 AM~17385735
> *ok its about $40 for just 1 or i can get 2 done for $35 each for you and twan
> *


i,ll wait for twan 2 get 1 !!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ok, well i will have some stuff to cut real soon, so i can add it to that order


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 12:16 PM~17386117
> *ok, well i will have some stuff to cut real soon, so i can add it to that order
> *



I down with that deel


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 4 2010, 12:12 PM~17386079
> *i,ll  wait  for twan  2 get  1  !!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 Why me...

I'm waiting for Jason to cut them


----------



## syked1

lol ok guys so if you are ok then i will re-work the size, make it a bit smaller and send it out for cutting with my next order  might be a few weeks, lets say for next meeting ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 12:20 PM~17386158
> *:0 Why me...
> 
> I'm waiting for Jason to cut them
> *


 
what do you meen why me ?
only cuz it,s better to make 1 order of more thene 1 at the time ...
it,s only logique nothing more ...
:dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 12:33 PM~17386268
> *lol ok guys so if you are ok then i will re-work the size, make it a bit smaller and send it out for cutting with my next order  might be a few weeks, lets say for next meeting ?
> *



Good for me bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 4 2010, 12:35 PM~17386285
> *
> what  do you meen  why me ?
> only cuz it,s better to make 1 order of more thene 1 at the time ...
> it,s  only  logique  nothing  more ...
> *




:yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 12:39 PM~17386345
> *:yes:
> *


FINALY YOU GOT IT :biggrin:  
GOOD BRO !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 08:52 AM~17385890
> *heheheh desole ya deja du monde ici qui attender avoir 1 mais on a tt passer le petit quantite quon avais donc tt nouvelle sera decouper au laser
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, lowrider-420


hey mikey wasup my BC brother?


----------



## syked1

license plate cad


----------



## lowrider-420

Heyy Jay....nothin much, havn't been on LIL for a while, juzt seen whats new...


----------



## syked1

kool  hows shit in the LBC ? or in slurry lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 06:32 PM~17389607
> *license plate cad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: lucking real damm good !!! my big bro are you doing a bit better tonight ?? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 4 2010, 06:40 PM~17389683
> *:wow:  lucking good  my  big  bro  are you doing  a bit better  tonight  ?? :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


i finally had a bit solid to eat for lunch, still stuffed up in the sinus's running nose and thursty as a muthafucka cause of all the fluids im loosin


----------



## syked1

here guys i re-sized the pendant (og cad by justdeez along time ago) : OG pendant is about 5.5" long:










new size about 4" long:


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD TIMES PASING THROUGH :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

thanks for the visit buddy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 4 2010, 09:03 PM~17390828
> *GOOD TIMES PASING THROUGH :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:
WASUP GUYS !!!


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 08:39 PM~17390653
> *
> new size about 4" long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: Looks great bro :thumbsup: one for me....  

But for the plaque, I was thinking different :0 
I tought it was the framing and a logo at the bottom of it. I don't have any hole in the front of my car to fix a plaque :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 07:39 PM~17390653
> *here guys i re-sized the pendant (og cad by justdeez along time ago) : OG pendant is about 5.5" long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new size about 4" long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 08:39 PM~17390653
> *here guys i re-sized the pendant (og cad by justdeez along time ago) : OG pendant is about 5.5" long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new size about 4" long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
AND I,LL TAKE 1 OF THOSE NEW MEDALION CUZ I WOULD BE A FOOL NOT TO 
& EVERY BODDY KNOW THAT MR-D IS NO FOOL 
& I PETTY THE FOOL WHO DON,T GET THAT !!! SO GET 1 RIGHT NOW FOOL !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :rofl: :thumbsup: LOLOLOLOL
SUPER GREAT JOB AGAIN BIG BRO !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 5 2010, 08:05 AM~17396672
> *:cheesy: Looks great bro :thumbsup: one for me....
> 
> But for the plaque, I was thinking different :0
> I tought it was the framing and a logo at the bottom of it. I don't have any hole in the front of my car to fix a plaque  :thumbsdown:
> *



that could also be a good idea  i will look into that too, a solid plate holder with a logo


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 5 2010, 09:26 AM~17396973
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HI DAVE !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 11:31 AM~17397792
> *that could also be a good idea  i will look into that too, a solid plate holder with a logo
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 5 2010, 11:58 AM~17398081
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
SUP ABEL !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 5 2010, 08:05 AM~17396672
> *:cheesy: Looks great bro :thumbsup: one for me....
> 
> But for the plaque, I was thinking different :0
> I tought it was the framing and a logo at the bottom of it. I don't have any hole in the front of my car to fix a plaque  :thumbsdown:
> *


A IDEAS FOR THE CAR PLAQUE 
JUST PUT TIGHT-RAP TO TIGHT IT UP TO THE GRILL LOLOL !!!! :rofl: :rofl:  
J/K     :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2010, 11:24 AM~17398317
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> SUP ABEL !!!!
> *


chilling


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 5 2010, 03:34 PM~17399966
> *chilling
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:   
WELL ME I,M HOPING TO GET GOOD NEWS THIS FRIDAY WHENE I,LL GO SEE MY DOC !!!! :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2010, 03:42 PM~17400060
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> WELL ME I,M HOPING  TO GET GOOD  NEWS THIS FRIDAY  WHENE  I,LL  GO SEE MY  DOC  !!!!    :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *



Hope you'll have good news so you can hit the streets soon with the double-J team


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 5 2010, 03:49 PM~17400117
> *Hope you'll have good news so you can hit the streets soon with the double-J team
> *



YUP MR-D CANT WAIT TO GET BACK WHIT THE DOUBLE -J - TEAM AND GET BACK IN TO
ACTION !!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## syked1

yup yup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2010, 02:55 PM~17400161
> *
> YUP  MR-D  CANT  WAIT  TO GET  BACK WHIT THE  DOUBLE -J - TEAM  AND  GET  BACK IN TO
> ACTION  !!!!!!  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:420:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 5 2010, 08:22 PM~17402621
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  
:rimshot: :h5: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## D-ice69

ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

x2 ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
:wave: :wave:
SUP FAMILY !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 6 2010, 09:56 AM~17407742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE PIC  
514  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING LBC CREW WAS GOOD MI AMIGOS :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 6 2010, 10:57 AM~17408107
> *GOOD MORNING LBC CREW WAS GOOD MI AMIGOS :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: sounds similar to me......


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 6 2010, 04:13 PM~17410605
> *:biggrin: sounds similar to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

lol


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

514-LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## syked1

tgif


----------



## Ant-Wan

FY, TGIF


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PurpleLicious

got a new bike hehe


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 7 2010, 12:10 PM~17418416
> *got a new bike hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that,s real nice looking  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

i just came out of my check-out whit my doc 
and he give me the ok to slowly restart riding my bike :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: some good news bro


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 7 2010, 08:04 PM~17422624
> *:biggrin: some good news bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2010, 12:38 PM~17419103
> *i just came out of  my check-out  whit my doc
> and he give me the ok  to slowly restart riding my bike  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 7 2010, 11:10 AM~17418416
> *got a new bike hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking realnice young wart


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 8 2010, 11:05 AM~17427502
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  UNITY  4 EVER  !!!!
> *


----------



## syked1

ttt mofo's


----------



## Ant-Wan

Nice pics Dave!!! :wow: 

Thanks for posting them :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 8 2010, 01:34 PM~17428153
> *Nice pics Dave!!!  :wow:
> 
> Thanks for posting them :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 8 2010, 07:42 AM~17426881
> *looking realnice young wart
> *



thx bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 9 2010, 01:15 PM~17434187
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


hi lolow !!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup guys!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 9 2010, 05:30 PM~17435741
> *:wave: wASSup guys!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 8 2010, 06:44 PM~17429775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats gonna be great!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 7 2010, 12:10 PM~17418416
> *got a new bike hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: That's a reeeaaaaaaalllllll nice tatt bro!!!! :thumbsup:   The Riviera is bad too :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 10 2010, 07:23 AM~17441024
> *thats gonna be great!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Hope to see your Mess Around ready for the BBq StvN :x:


----------



## syked1

sup twan


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 10 2010, 06:33 PM~17445488
> *sup twan
> *



just finished working...going to one of my friends place to watch THE GAME... The resistance :x: of the last one :tears:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 10 2010, 06:35 PM~17445514
> *just finished working...going to one of my friends place to watch THE GAME... The resistance :x: of the last one :tears:
> *


ya more then likely the last one then off to play golf  lol


----------



## D-ice69

LETS PRAY & HOPE :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:
WHO KNOW !??


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 10 2010, 06:38 AM~17441078
> *:wow: That's a reeeaaaaaaalllllll nice tatt bro!!!! :thumbsup:     The Riviera is bad too :wow:  :cheesy:
> *



it is for sale bro :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 10 2010, 07:58 PM~17446934
> *it is for sale bro  :uh:
> *


better things bro


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
we won go habs go !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 10 2010, 08:58 PM~17446934
> *it is for sale bro  :uh:
> *


 :0 :wow: So you finaly decided to sold it?


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
all the way t-t-t 4 D luxurious family !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ant-Wan, elcrasseu


Salut Mec!!! J'me doute que tu es Québecois...


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING ALL LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

wAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSup Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 12 2010, 08:18 AM~17463334
> *wAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSup Jeff
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 10:19 PM~17460230
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Ant-Wan, elcrasseu
> Salut Mec!!! J'me doute que tu es Québecois...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## syked1

ttmft good afternoon guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2010, 06:00 PM~17467910
> *ttmft good afternoon guys
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

4-2 habs so far


----------



## syked1

its all over boys yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2010, 09:42 PM~17470447
> *its all over boys yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


 <span style=\'color:blue\'>HO  <span style=\'color:red\'>YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: MORNINNNNNGGG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS FAMILY BROTHERS !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

This beat is fucking baaaaaaadddd  *Real hip-hop is still existing* :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

hell yeah, the double J team was out and about tonight on bike... pics and video coming soon


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 14 2010, 01:23 AM~17485173
> *hell yeah, the double J team was out and about tonight on bike... pics and video coming soon
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 14 2010, 07:38 AM~17487225
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt slept all night from 6pm till now - was fukin tired


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 09:32 AM~17497190
> *ttt slept all night from 6pm till now - was fukin tired
> *




Damn bro! Thank god it's saturday morning  

J'espère ta rÉcupéré un peu pi que la santé va mieux!!??


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 15 2010, 09:41 AM~17497228
> *Damn bro! Thank god it's saturday morning
> 
> J'espère ta rÉcupéré un peu pi que la santé va mieux!!??
> *


oui jetais epuiser... et oui ca va de mieux en mieux - juste les poumons qui crache le merde vert/noir pas de touse pas de nez qui coule


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms

:h5: :420: :420: :420: :420: uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 12:13 PM~17497977
> *:h5:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: yup its one of those days bro :420: its ugly and a bit of rain here its like 15 degrees so like 58-60 degrees and windy


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP BROTHERS OF 514-LUXOURIOUS FAMILY HELL YEAH THE DOUBLE-J-TEAM IS BACK ON THE STREET & RIDING !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

pics of thursdays 6 mile / 10 KM ride

Park at the corner of Atwater and St-Catherine, Montreal - vue of Plaza Alexis-Nihon mall

















The Old Montreal Forum - Now AMC 22 theatres:









Me -Jay - Syked1:









Jeff - D-Ice:









Montreal Children's hospital and a bus lol









Vue of downtown from the corner of Peel and Wellington, Montreal 

















Five Roses Baking Flour mill:


----------



## syked1

something to listen to a bit old but its ok

Montreal anthem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ4QrNKyyqs


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 03:33 PM~17498850
> *pics of thursdays 6 mile / 10 KM ride
> 
> Park at the corner of Atwater and St-Catherine, Montreal - vue of Plaza Alexis-Nihon mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Montreal Forum - Now AMC 22 theatres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me -Jay -  Syked1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff - D-Ice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal Children's hospital and a bus lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vue of downtown from the corner of Peel and Wellington, Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Roses Baking Flour mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL GROOVY LOL   SUPER GREAT PICS BRO & THE VIDEO IS REALLY TTT !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 03:33 PM~17498850
> *pics of thursdays 6 mile / 10 KM ride
> 
> Park at the corner of Atwater and St-Catherine, Montreal - vue of Plaza Alexis-Nihon mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Montreal Forum - Now AMC 22 theatres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me -Jay -  Syked1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff - D-Ice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal Children's hospital and a bus lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vue of downtown from the corner of Peel and Wellington, Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Roses Baking Flour mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Look like you guys had a nice ride


----------



## syked1

video ? we havent seen the video yet but i bet its nice too  

yup we had a good time


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 08:36 PM~17500329
> *video ? we havent seen the video yet but i bet its nice too
> 
> yup we had a good time
> *


  :biggrin: lol i meen the 1 on u-tube !!!!   
i,m sure that are video will kick it to !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 16 2010, 03:17 AM~17503472
> *  :biggrin:  lol    i meen  the  1 on  u-tube  !!!!
> i,m sure that  are video will  kick it to !!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





season 3 is begun?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 16 2010, 03:18 AM~17503481
> *season 3 is begun?
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

season 3 episode 1


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 16 2010, 03:29 AM~17503573
> *season 3 episode 1
> *


yup real soon !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING 514-LUXURIOUS FAMILY BROTHERS !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 02:33 PM~17498850
> *pics of thursdays 6 mile / 10 KM ride
> 
> Park at the corner of Atwater and St-Catherine, Montreal - vue of Plaza Alexis-Nihon mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Montreal Forum - Now AMC 22 theatres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me -Jay -  Syked1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff - D-Ice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal Children's hospital and a bus lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vue of downtown from the corner of Peel and Wellington, Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Roses Baking Flour mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2010, 08:19 AM~17504192
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP DAVE COULD YOU PM ME TO KNOW WHEN WE COULD GO TO THE CARPET SPOT YOU TOLD ME ABOULT !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+May 16 2010, 03:32 AM~17503597-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup real soon  !!!!!    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@May 16 2010, 07:12 AM~17504100
> *GOOOOOOD  MORNING  514-LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  BROTHERS  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :wave:
> *




:0 hope you slept good....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 16 2010, 11:22 AM~17504766
> *:0 hope you slept good....
> *


SLEPT WHAT,S THAT ???? :dunno:  :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:
LOLOLOL !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 16 2010, 01:08 PM~17505441
> *SLEPT  WHAT,S THAT ???? :dunno:    :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOLOLOL !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What's night creature doing during daytime :rofl:


----------



## vegASS

*WASSSUP FAME* :wave: :wave: :wave: 

the peintjob of the 12inch in progress :cheesy: candy powaaa :biggrin: 
the color is oriental blue by house of kolor


----------



## vegASS

:biggrin:


----------



## vegASS




----------



## AMB1800

looking good


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 17 2010, 05:52 AM~17512590
> *WASSSUP FAME :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> the peintjob of the 12inch in progress :cheesy: candy powaaa :biggrin:
> the color is oriental blue by house of kolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: GGG-ishhhhhh!!!!! This 12n gonna be reeeeaaaaalll bad ass, vegASS  keep posted the great job you done fréro!!! J'ai hate de voir la suite.... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 16 2010, 07:51 AM~17504266
> * :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> WASUP  DAVE  COULD YOU PM ME  TO KNOW WHEN WE COULD GO TO  THE  CARPET  SPOT YOU TOLD  ME ABOULT  !!!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we could go this week if you want


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 17 2010, 04:52 AM~17512590
> *WASSSUP FAME :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> the peintjob of the 12inch in progress :cheesy: candy powaaa :biggrin:
> the color is oriental blue by house of kolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking great Vegasssssssss!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## vegASS

than you guys  
hi mister2 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttmft - pics of ride # 2 of the year comin later after i upload them to photobucket


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 17 2010, 02:05 PM~17516041
> *than you guys
> hi mister2 :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

i lied there isnt enough batteries to download the pictures


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2010, 01:16 PM~17514978
> *we could go this week if you want
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 17 2010, 05:47 PM~17517739
> *i lied there isnt enough batteries to download the pictures
> *


no probleme i,ll bring the charger !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 17 2010, 02:52 AM~17512590
> *WASSSUP FAME :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> the peintjob of the 12inch in progress :cheesy: candy powaaa :biggrin:
> the color is oriental blue by house of kolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 17 2010, 05:52 AM~17512590
> * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> GREAT WORK BRO !!!!!!  </span> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 17 2010, 02:52 AM~17512590
> *WASSSUP FAME :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> the peintjob of the 12inch in progress :cheesy: candy powaaa :biggrin:
> the color is oriental blue by house of kolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WHO DID UR BODY WORK


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP GUYS


----------



## syked1

getting ready for work


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I just got off work :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 18 2010, 04:35 AM~17524497
> *WHAT'S UP GUYS
> *


HI HOMIE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup - si il y a du monde en ville (514) qui connait kk1 qui cherche un employee dans domaine metallo ou bien magasinier d'entrepot / conducteur de lift j'en cherche un job a temps pleins pour tt suite


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2010, 04:22 PM~17529257
> *wasup wasup - si il y a du monde en ville (514) qui connait kk1 qui cherche un employee dans domaine metallo ou bien magasinier d'entrepot / conducteur de lift j'en cherche un job a temps pleins pour tt suite
> *



désolé bro, je suis vraiment pas rattaché à ce domaine....

Mais j'te souhaite bonne chance et c'est clair que y'a une job pour toi!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

and bu the way.... :wave: Sup guyssssss


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## vegASS

*GOOD MORNING FAMILLY WASUP*  :wave:


----------



## Douk




----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+May 17 2010, 04:56 AM~17512782-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: GGG-ishhhhhh!!!!! This 12n gonna be reeeeaaaaalll bad ass, vegASS   keep posted the great job you done fréro!!! J'ai hate de voir la suite.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> merci frero je posterai toute les news ici je vai aussi faire un tread avc le buildup
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west_13_@May 17 2010, 08:55 PM~17522057
> *NICE WHO DID UR BODY WORK
> *


the metal work and the mastik its me amigo  
the peint its djoce the number one of the lowrider peint in france
:thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 19 2010, 12:25 PM~17541024
> *merci frero je posterai toute les news ici je vai aussi faire un tread avc le buildup
> the metal work and the mastik its me amigo
> the peint its djoce the number one of the lowrider peint in france
> :thumbsup:
> *


can u ask him how much wold h
do my 12"" for lmk


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 19 2010, 02:25 PM~17541024
> *merci frero je posterai toute les news ici je vai aussi faire un tread avc le buildup
> *


LUX VEGASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

pics of sunday's big 20 KM ride


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## Ant-Wan

good shit bro   That was a great SUN DAY for a sun day!

Un petit coup de nettoyage sur les rayons serais pas mal :happysad: .... et as-tu des fotos de ton bike :cheesy:


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 10:50 PM~17545637
> *good shit bro    That was a great SUN DAY for a sun day!
> 
> Un petit coup de nettoyage sur les rayons serais pas mal :happysad: .... et as-tu des fotos de ton bike  :cheesy:
> *




:ugh:


----------



## syked1




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice pics bro, great backround for the bikes also


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 10:50 PM~17545637
> *good shit bro    That was a great SUN DAY for a sun day!
> 
> Un petit coup de nettoyage sur les rayons serais pas mal :happysad: .... et as-tu des fotos de ton bike  :cheesy:
> *


oui sera une bonne idee p-e - oui ya des pics des bikes


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17545695
> *nice pics bro, great backround for the bikes also
> *


thx bro - there is about 45 minutes of video too, with all sorts of crazy shit lol we have to chop it up mix it up and make it into a few youtube vids  all in due time, there is also footage from the first ride whish was the thursday before


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 19 2010, 10:54 PM~17545723
> *thx bro - there is about 45 minutes of video too, with all sorts of crazy shit lol we have to chop it up mix it up and make it into a few youtube vids  all in due time, there is also footage from the first ride whish was the thursday before
> *



:thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 19 2010, 09:54 PM~17545723
> *thx bro - there is about 45 minutes of video too, with all sorts of crazy shit lol we have to chop it up mix it up and make it into a few youtube vids  all in due time, there is also footage from the first ride whish was the thursday before
> *


nicccce i was in montreal once when i was a lil one, i hope i can make it agian to canada for s b t l show ima stay awhile and just be a tourist also if i can, its a very beautiful place


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 11:10 PM~17545931
> *nicccce i was in montreal once when i was a lil one, i hope i can make it agian to canada for s b t l show ima stay awhile and just be a tourist also if i can, its a very beautiful place
> *


oh ya sweet...if ever you do come up we will have a cold frosty together... SBTL ??? whats that


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 19 2010, 10:23 PM~17546092
> *oh ya sweet...if ever you do come up we will have a cold frosty together... SBTL ??? whats that
> *


SkrapeByTheLake :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 11:25 PM~17546124
> *SkrapeByTheLake :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


heheheheeh shite lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 19 2010, 10:35 PM~17546244
> *heheheheeh shite lol
> *


Ima try cant promise nothing but id like to meet all you guys and see the show other than in mags


----------



## syked1

no sweat homie  ttt fella's


----------



## D-ice69

goooood day all 514-luxurious brothers !!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## vegASS

sa represente a fond le lux dans les rue de montreal  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 20 2010, 04:09 PM~17552632
> *sa represente a fond le lux dans les rue de montreal   :thumbsup:
> *


merci vegasss on veut que le monde ailleur voit notre belle ville


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 20 2010, 04:38 PM~17552784
> *merci vegasss on veut que le monde ailleur voit notre belle ville
> *




 prochain arrêt.... Montréal-Nord, St-Michel et Parc-Ext....??? :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 20 2010, 06:25 PM~17553979
> * prochain arrêt.... Montréal-Nord, St-Michel et Parc-Ext....???  :biggrin:
> *


Je voulait dire les belles coins de la ville lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 20 2010, 07:14 PM~17554965
> *Je voulait dire les belles coins de la ville lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 20 2010, 04:38 PM~17552784
> *merci vegasss on veut que le monde ailleur voit notre belle ville
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes:
ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!


----------



## vegASS

*YEAHHHHHHHHHH* :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING 514-LUXURIOUS !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 20 2010, 08:14 PM~17554965
> *Je voulait dire les belles coins de la ville lol
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning *LuxuriouS* brothers


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 21 2010, 07:35 AM~17560008
> *:wave: Morning LuxuriouS brothers
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
     
HI TWAN !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup did another 20 Km or 12 miles last night


----------



## killa lowrider

need to do ALOTTT MORE!!! :biggrin: first ride is done for me now the question is...when the seconde one!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yes lots more to come...but not today for me, the old ass is sore


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 22 2010, 04:42 PM~17571379
> *yes lots more to come...but not today for me, the old ass is sore
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THAT GO 4 ME 2 !!!!  :yes: :yes: 
THAT WAS A REAL COOL RIDE EVEN IF IT WAS A BIT SHORT & IT WAS REAL NICE OF SEEN 
JOE MOOOONEY $$$$$$$ BACK ON IS BIKE ONCE MORE IT WAS A REAL LONG TIME NO SEE BRO I HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON AGAIN !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guyssssssszzz


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING 514 - LUXURIOUS FAMILY BROTHERS !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yo Joe moneyyyyyy


----------



## syked1

ttt sunny and 30 degrees today  thats like almost 87 degrees farebheit


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 23 2010, 01:29 PM~17576850
> *ttt sunny and 30 degrees today  thats like almost 87 degrees farebheit
> *




oh yessss.... IT's a great day!!!!  finally here's the GD summer at the door


----------



## syked1

yessssss maybe time to roll thru downtown and see some honey's


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 23 2010, 01:33 PM~17576885
> *yessssss maybe time to roll thru downtown and see some honey's
> *




Sounds good, bring water not only for the wet T's but for hydratation


----------



## syked1

hehehehe of course  lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas

:rimshot:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup guyz


----------



## syked1

did another 14 km yesterday with jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 24 2010, 01:33 PM~17586406
> *did another 14 km yesterday with jeffy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:h5: :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 24 2010, 06:29 PM~17589264
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
 it,s all over for the habs !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 24 2010, 08:58 PM~17591646
> *  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> it,s all  over  for the  habs  !!!!!
> *


Yes but it was a good playoff run... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning guys


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 24 2010, 11:33 PM~17592981
> *Yes but it was a good playoff run... :biggrin:
> *


YUP !!!!! :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 26 2010, 10:41 AM~17608772
> *:0
> *


 :0 New avi... tired of that drunk baby after almost 30 000 posts  I used to like it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP LUXURIOUS


----------



## syked1

wasup guys wasup sal :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 26 2010, 06:08 PM~17612891
> *WHAT'S UP LUXURIOUS
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
hey wasup bro !!!


----------



## abel




----------



## PiMp0r

2nd page TTT


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:

tt - T


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 27 2010, 10:37 PM~17629617
> *:h5:
> 
> tt - T
> *


SUP ANT WAN YOUR TRIKE IS LOOKIN TIGHT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!
:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 28 2010, 06:18 AM~17630491
> *SUP ANT WAN YOUR TRIKE IS LOOKIN TIGHT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *




Thank you SAL :biggrin: 

I do all in my possible to do my best  
:0 Hope to get some new things soon, only have to keep my cash a little bit to pay my university fees  

:cheesy: Nice to ear that you Lincoln should hit the streets back... soon


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 28 2010, 07:38 AM~17630643
> *GOOOOOOD  MORNING  GUYS  !!!!
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: Morning Jeff-E


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
t-t-t


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 28 2010, 04:19 AM~17630753
> *Thank you SAL  :biggrin:
> 
> I do all in my possible to do my best
> :0 Hope to get some new things soon, only have to keep my cash a little bit to pay my university fees
> 
> :cheesy: Nice to ear that you Lincoln should hit the streets back... soon
> *


TRYING BROTHA, BUT I GOT HOOKED ON BIKES SO ITS GONNA BE A WHILE TO GET MY LINCOLN FONE. BUT SOMEDAY IT'LL BE OUT THERE ON THE STREETS OF PHOENIX THE CLEANEST TOWNCAR


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
goooood day to every -1 !!!!  
hi sal wasup buddy !!!  :wave:


----------



## buick87

:scrutinize:


----------



## syked1

bob? bob houles? lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 
HI GUYS !!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup fockerz


----------



## syked1

hello hello


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Ant-Wan dance + MJ


----------



## syked1

nice work twan


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 31 2010, 10:06 PM~17657630
> *nice work twan
> *



Thank you bro  That's why I wasn't to themeeting last saturday!!!

What's up!?


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## D-ice69

gooood morning family !!!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup just took a ride on my schwinn krate - (before every1 gets all crazy its just a reproduction), damn rides good for a thick slick in the rear and a 16" in the front - cant wait to fix up my real 1972 Schwinn Krate Lemon Peeler


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 1 2010, 04:36 PM~17665597
> *wasup wasup just took a ride on my schwinn krate - (before every1 gets all crazy its just a reproduction), damn rides good for a thick slick in the rear and a 16" in the front - cant wait to fix up my real 1972 Schwinn Krate Lemon Peeler
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAMMMM THAT KICK BUTT YOU LUCKY YOU !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 1 2010, 03:36 PM~17665597
> *wasup wasup just took a ride on my schwinn krate - (before every1 gets all crazy its just a reproduction), damn rides good for a thick slick in the rear and a 16" in the front - cant wait to fix up my real 1972 Schwinn Krate Lemon Peeler
> *


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
goood morning !!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY ALL THE WAY T-T-T 4 EVER !!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## syked1

Syked1 Cad Design and Laser Cutting 

NO Design Fee with a cut parts purchase/NO Set-Up Fee

RAW Steel - $$ USD for American clients - $CND for Canadians

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

lol ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

TT mf T


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 5 2010, 11:46 PM~17705682
> *wasup :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:  
HI LOLOW HI GUYS !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup Jeff :wave:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 6 2010, 10:28 AM~17707811
> *Sup Jeff :wave:
> *


HI TWAN WELL I,M
CHILLING  FOR NOW & THEN GOING BACK TO MY COFFIN TO GET SOME SLEEP LIKE ALL NIGHT CREATURE DO  HAHAHA !!!!! LOL :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 6 2010, 10:36 AM~17707842
> *HI TWAN  WELL  I,M
> CHILLING   FOR NOW  & THEN  GOING  BACK TO MY  COFFIN  TO GET SOME SLEEP LIKE  ALL  NIGHT  CREATURE  DO    HAHAHA  !!!!!  LOL  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 :thumbsup: have a good night bro


----------



## syked1

good afternoon guys


----------



## syked1

a few cad files i re-worked from the originals for Joe $$ - might get cut very soon if all goes well

Sissybar









Handlebars









Forks









Crown









Steering


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 6 2010, 09:14 PM~17711072
> *a few cad files i re-worked from the originals for Joe $$ - might get cut very soon if all goes well
> 
> Sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
dammm big bro those cads are sick !!! 
great work buddy !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: now just need him to finally go a head with it


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 6 2010, 10:48 PM~17711882
> *:thumbsup: now just need him to finally go a head with it
> *


YEAH HUMMM ...WE WILL SEE HOW IT GO  WELL IT,S A REAL DAMMMM GREAT JOB YOU DIDE BUDDY


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 6 2010, 09:14 PM~17711072
> *a few cad files i re-worked from the originals for Joe $$ - might get cut very soon if all goes well
> 
> Sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 Some great cads bro :biggrin: :biggrin: Hope you gonna do a chain especialy for him :0


----------



## syked1

Base plate i made for my steering, cause i didnt like the old one











































old base


----------



## syked1

door name plates for maggy caddy


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: Good job bro   

C'est quoi les genre de traces de brulé autour des lettres? :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 09:12 PM~17720713
> *:thumbsup: Good job bro
> 
> C'est quoi les genre de traces de brulé autour des lettres? :0
> *


cest exactement ca lol - cest la ou le laser perce car ca prendre un peu plus de puissance pour percer donc la meteriel fondu ce voyage puis refroidis a coter


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2010, 10:09 PM~17721318
> *cest exactement ca lol - cest la ou le laser perce car ca prendre un peu plus de puissance pour percer donc la meteriel fondu ce voyage puis refroidis a coter
> *


ah dommage  sinon appart de ça, top notch JzN :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 10:13 PM~17721362
> *ah dommage  sinon appart de ça, top notch JzN :biggrin:
> *


ya aucun dommage lol rien nest abimer - ca s enleve avec ces doigts ou avec le pollisage avant chrome - cest un peu le meme chose que quand on coupe avec un torche/chalumeaux, le materiel fondu senvole puis refroidis a cote des coupes, donc apres on gratte ou quoi pour enlever les restes


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2010, 10:18 PM~17721423
> *ya aucun dommage lol rien nest abimer
> *




 tant mieux alors, c'est peut-être une illusion :biggrin: on dirait que c'est comme grugé ou fondu on dirais


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2010, 10:18 PM~17721423
> *ya aucun dommage lol rien nest abimer - ca s enleve avec ces doigts ou avec le pollisage avant chrome - cest un peu le meme chose que quand on coupe avec un torche/chalumeaux, le materiel fondu senvole puis refroidis a cote des coupes, donc apres on gratte ou quoi pour enlever les restes
> *




ok good :thumbsup: Pardonnez moi mon ignorance du non-metal worker :happysad:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 10:20 PM~17721464
> * tant mieux alors, c'est peut-être une illusion :biggrin: on dirait que c'est comme grugé ou fondu on dirais
> *


cest le contraire, le materiel est dessous(sur) le metal de base qui faite cette effet la


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17721476
> *ok good :thumbsup: Pardonnez moi mon ignorance du non-metal worker :happysad:
> 
> *


ya rien la mon chum  jaime ca expliquer comment cest arriver pour vous apprendre lol  hehehehehehe


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2010, 10:27 PM~17721577
> *ya rien la mon chum  jaime ca expliquer comment cest arriver pour vous apprendre lol  hehehehehehe
> *



ahaha, je connais tellement rien la dedans que j'essayerais de couper une pièce d'1/8 d'épaisseur avec des ciseaux à bouts rond
:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup fools


:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Mornigne


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
GOOOOD MORNING !!!!!
HI GUYS !!!!
HI TWAN !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 08:46 AM~17735514
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> GOOOOD  MORNING  !!!!!
> HI  GUYS  !!!!
> HI TWAN  !!!
> *




 one more day working on the D*ICE? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 9 2010, 08:55 AM~17735537
> * one more day working on the D*ICE? :biggrin:
> *


YUP
WELL MAYBE NOT ON THE BIKE HIM SELF
BUT ON THING THAT GO WHIT IT TO PUT HIM AT IS BEST !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 09:02 AM~17735560
> *YUP
> WELL  MAYBE  NOT ON THE  BIKE HIM SELF
> BUT  ON THING  THAT  GO  WHIT IT  TO  PUT HIM AT IS  BEST !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: hahaha, gonna be nice to take photos of all the work you've done bro :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

morning :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup JzN :happysad: J'ai complètement oublié de prendre tes mesures hier
jme reprends tantôt


----------



## syked1

no problem bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

J'ai presque terminé mes pole de display


----------



## syked1

cool, moi jai du bricolage a faire sur 2 table faite avec un jambe de orignal, je vais refaire le clear sur le bois, pis p-e netoyer les pattes en fourrure - pour la chalet des parents en Ontario


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 9 2010, 11:19 AM~17736468
> *cool, moi jai du bricolage a faire sur 2 table faite avec un jambe de orignal, je vais refaire le clear sur le bois, pis p-e netoyer les pattes en fourrure - pour la chalet des parents en Ontario
> *



:thumbsup: bah au moins tu t'amuse en même temps, en plus d'utiliser un peu d'huile de coude  

:biggrin: c'est pas comme si tu faisais un beau collage en morceaux de carton déchiré ou une belle peinture en gouache :wow:


----------



## syked1

hehehhehe no je laisse la papier macher pis tt ca au plus jeunes lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 9 2010, 12:15 PM~17736914
> *hehehhehe no je laisse la papier macher pis tt ca au plus jeunes lol
> *



:roflmao:

un beau lowrider bike en origami


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 9 2010, 12:19 PM~17736944
> *:roflmao:
> 
> un beau lowrider bike en origami
> *



heheheheh je payera un japonais juste pour voir ca lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 9 2010, 12:23 PM~17736980
> *heheheheh je payera un japonais juste pour voir ca lol
> *



ahah, moi j'en acheterais un pour qui me face un 16', un 20' un 26' un Limo pi un trike... pi un full custom :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

heheheheheheh


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 9 2010, 02:41 PM~17738255
> *wasup :wave:
> *


HI GRAND DAD LOLOW !!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: happy gray day


----------



## syked1

yeah lol


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:
 DAMMMM GRAY DAY ....  :thumbsdown:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Sup 514 je fait pour Ced des plaques pour son garage et puis je demande si y aura dautrre monde qui vont vouloir une aussi, car avec plus de plaques couper, moin cher ca coute pour tlm

36" x 16" LUX logo $87.5 chaque jusque 3x - CED prendre 2x pis je prenderais le 3ieme

shipped taxes inclus

si on ce rendre a 5x cest $75 chaque pour TLM shipped taxes inclus

10x sera seulment $65 chaque TLM shipped taxes inclus


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2010, 06:14 PM~17751255
> *Sup 514 je fait pour Ced des plaques pour son garage et puis je demande si y aura dautrre monde qui vont vouloir une aussi, car avec plus de plaques couper, moin cher ca coute pour tlm
> 
> 36" x 16" LUX logo $87.5 chaque jusque 3x - CED prendre 2x pis je prenderais le 3ieme
> 
> shipped taxes inclus
> 
> si on ce rendre a 5x cest $75 chaque pour TLM shipped taxes inclus
> 
> 10x sera seulment $65 chaque TLM shipped taxes inclus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Peux-tu rajouter deux tige de métal en dessous du logo?? Je m'en servirais comme plaque


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 10 2010, 11:33 PM~17754215
> *Peux-tu rajouter deux tige de métal en dessous du logo?? Je m'en servirais comme plaque
> *


hmmmmm desole je ne peut pas car Jas est supposer den faire des plaques laser cut bientot(avec le daccord de Paul etc etc), je ne peut pas en faire un "faux plaque" mais presque tout autre accesoires avec le logo


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2010, 11:37 PM~17754265
> *hmmmmm desole je ne peut pas car Jas est supposer den faire des plaques laser cut bientot(avec le daccord de Paul etc etc), je ne peut pas en faire un "faux plaque" mais presque tout autre accesoires avec le logo
> *



ahaha  I was joking bro I would be happy with a 3feets plaque... :biggrin: 
When it's supposed to be done?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 10 2010, 11:39 PM~17754295
> *ahaha   I was joking bro I would be happy with a 3feets plaque... :biggrin:
> When it's supposed to be done?
> *


its ok  des reglements etc, mais je sais pas JAS attender apres un plaque a copyer donc je ne sais pas, mais tu peut y mettre un comme celle la sur ton display(ou le genre comme mon pendatif de 5", cest que Dave voulait pas que les gars ce promene avec mes plaque de display dans leur char minou etc, displays/home only


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2010, 11:43 PM~17754367
> *its ok  des reglements etc, mais je sais pas JAS attender apres un plaque a copyer donc je ne sais pas, mais tu peut y mettre un comme celle la sur ton display(ou le genre comme mon pendatif de 5", cest que Dave voulait pas que les gars ce promene avec mes plaque de display dans leur char minou etc, displays/home only
> *



Ouais, on va patienter.... je commence à être pas pire pour ça :0 

Mais je comprend le point à Dave que les plaques doivent être officielles :biggrin: 
Mais si j'en met sur mon display, ce sera des petites pour mettre sur les base de mes pôle  peut-être sa 6-7'' de long... mais bon, à suivre... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 10 2010, 11:47 PM~17754424
> *Ouais, on va patienter.... je commence à être pas pire pour ça :0
> 
> Mais je comprend le point à Dave que les plaques doivent être officielles :biggrin:
> Mais si j'en met sur mon display, ce sera des petites pour mettre sur les base de mes pôle  peut-être sa 6-7'' de long... mais bon, à suivre... :biggrin:
> *


cool  oui ca ce fait facilement, pas trouble anytime lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2010, 11:55 PM~17754539
> *cool  oui ca ce fait facilement, pas trouble anytime lol
> *




I know I know big bro :h5: Thank you


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 11 2010, 08:40 AM~17757596
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> T-T-T  !!!
> *


x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 11 2010, 06:17 PM~17761962
> *x2
> *


X8 
GREAT RIDE LAST NIGHT !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 12 2010, 09:32 AM~17766414
> *X8
> GREAT  RIDE  LAST  NIGHT  !!!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: yessir


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

i smell some pics coming ?????


----------



## syked1

naw no pix  there was too much traffic because the Formula 1 race is here this weekend-grand prix of canada


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 13 2010, 12:20 AM~17772306
> *naw no pix  there was too much traffic because the Formula 1 race is here this weekend-grand prix of canada
> *


those are fun son times


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
i,ll try to post some pics i,m going down in the city tonight to take 
a ride & take pics of the strange things of the night lol !!!   :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guyzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

whats up man hows everything going


----------



## syked1

:wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 07:28 PM~17775769
> *whats up man hows everything going
> *



just came back from a carshow in Toronto! Took 1st place in bikes  
and going tomorow for a tatt  


What's up homie?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 13 2010, 06:18 PM~17776418
> *just came back from a carshow in Toronto! Took 1st place in bikes
> and going tomorow for a tatt
> What's up homie?
> *


congrats 
what you getting


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 09:19 PM~17776428
> *congrats
> what you getting
> *



a wire wheel on the right shoulder :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

nice


----------



## syked1

right on :thumbsup: congrats bro


----------



## lolow

wasup bc lux :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 13 2010, 09:59 PM~17776717
> *wasup bc lux  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
I JUST CAME BACK FROM A RIDE DOWN TOWN  :thumbsup: !!!!!
& I,M STILL WORKING ON DETAILS ON THE BIKE & DISPLAY LIKE ALWAY,S ...   :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

also congradulations to Twoine who took 1st place in the trike category in Toronto


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2010, 11:26 AM~17781126
> *also congradulations to Twoine who took 1st place in the trike category in Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gooood morning every -1 
& congradulation 2 twan !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2010, 11:26 AM~17781126
> *also congradulations to Twoine who took 1st place in the trike category in Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: what ever :uh: :uh: 






































j/k congrats


----------



## vegASS

*wasssssssssssssup fam* :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## vegASS

the 12 of my son is finiiiiiiiiish :around: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2010, 08:26 AM~17781126
> *also congradulations to Twoine who took 1st place in the trike category in Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATZ BRO


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 04:05 PM~17783452
> *the 12 of my son is finiiiiiiiiish :around:  :run:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Putain VEGASS!!!!!! J'ai zieuté ton topic et c'est vraiment excellent boulot!!!!

Très bien customisé!!! Je ne sais pas quoi dire appart de le regarder!! Tout est superbe, Frame, engraving, design, peinture.... TTtop fréro! :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2010, 11:26 AM~17781126
> *also congradulations to Twoine who took 1st place in the trike category in Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you Dave :biggrin: 

If you have the chance tonight, can you post the pics you took??


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 14 2010, 04:48 PM~17783780
> *Putain VEGASS!!!!!! J'ai zieuté ton topic et c'est vraiment excellent boulot!!!!
> 
> Très bien customisé!!! Je ne sais pas quoi dire appart de le regarder!! Tout est superbe, Frame, engraving, design, peinture.... TTtop fréro! :h5:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vegASS

héhé merci les gars  sa fait super plaisir les bon mot le but etait de fair un bike avec amour pour offrir a mon fils et de representer le LUX et la france au maximum


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 04:05 PM~17783452
> *the 12 of my son is finiiiiiiiiish :around:  :run:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
enccore une fois c 1 super job frero c malade !!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 14 2010, 03:48 PM~17783780
> *Putain VEGASS!!!!!! J'ai zieuté ton topic et c'est vraiment excellent boulot!!!!
> 
> Très bien customisé!!! Je ne sais pas quoi dire appart de le regarder!! Tout est superbe, Frame, engraving, design, peinture.... TTtop fréro! :h5:
> *


x3 :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning *LBC*


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: 
wasup every -1 !!!!


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 15 2010, 04:46 AM~17791094
> *:wave: Morning LBC
> *


MORNING ANTWAN :biggrin::wave: 


*MORNING LUXURIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS* :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 15 2010, 02:16 PM~17793306
> *MORNING ANTWAN :biggrin::wave:
> MORNING LUXURIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :wave:
> *



What's up vegASS


----------



## vegASS

lux4life


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 15 2010, 03:49 PM~17794147
> * lux4life
> *



:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
     
        
GO ALL D WAY 4-D-1 & ONLY LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
 

ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!   :thumbsup:
D-ICE EVOLUTION KEEP ON GOING TO THE LIMITE T-T-T ALWAY,S !!!! :biggrin:  :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: </span></span>


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2010, 08:14 PM~17796619
> *:wave:
> *


:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:
HI BUDDY !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 16 2010, 09:11 AM~17802169
> *:wave: morning guys
> 
> *


HI TWAN & GUYS !!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5: Sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

I,M CHILLING DOWN !!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 16 2010, 03:21 PM~17804843
> *
> I,M CHILLING  DOWN  !!!  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



cool cool! :biggrin: I would like too


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

T-T-T !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

my birds are off to plating , next is the base


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 17 2010, 12:23 AM~17810238
> *my birds are off to plating , next is the base
> *


  :biggrin: YEAH I GOT YOUR MESSAGE ON MY NEW CELL PHONE !!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I,LL SEE YOU TOMOROW FOR A RIDE AFTHER I PICK UP MY PART AT DAVE SHOP  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 17 2010, 12:23 AM~17810238
> *my birds are off to plating , next is the base
> *


  :biggrin: YEAH I GOT YOUR MESSAGE ON MY NEW CELL PHONE !!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I,LL SEE YOU TOMOROW FOR A RIDE AFTHER I PICK UP MY PART AT DAVE SHOP  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

if its nice out yes sir, if not i dunno, i am really tired, work is hard, lifting over 100 pound rolls of fabric all day


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 17 2010, 12:32 AM~17810348
> *if its nice out yes sir, if not i dunno, i am really tired, work is hard, lifting over 100 pound rolls of fabric all day
> *


YUP IT WILL BE A NICE DAY TOMOROW JUST SOME CLOWD
THAT,S ALL !!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

perfecto


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 17 2010, 12:37 AM~17810412
> *perfecto
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
SEE YOU TOMOROW !!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup mofoz


----------



## D-ice69

RIDING & CHILLING 
+ SOME WORKING LIKE ALWAY,S LOL !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


Straight to the MF top


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME




----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 03:05 PM~17783452
> *the 12 of my son is finiiiiiiiiish :around:  :run:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## syked1

gettin ups


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
HI WASUP GUYS !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

still waiting on west_13 lil punk :angry: :angry: :angry: 

but other then that good ride last night to the island of the old port ))))))


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 18 2010, 06:16 PM~17826305
> *still waiting on west_13 lil punk :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> but other then that good ride last night to the island of the old port ))))))
> *



(((( :biggrin:  LOL HELL YEAH THAT WAS A COOL 1 WHIT CRACK HEAD & CRAZY SICKO ON PICNIC TABLE LOLOL !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: )))))))


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
HO YEAH !!!!  GOOOOOD EVENING EVERY-1 IT,S 
D-ICEY-J TALKING SAYING KEEP IT LOW & GROOVY !!!! HEHEHE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 19 2010, 04:28 PM~17832966
> *wasup :wave:
> *


WE ARE
JUST GOING TO START WORKING ON 
MY NEW DISPLAY ME & MY BUDDY BIG -J !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
WHAT ABOULT YOU LOLOW !!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave: part of the mission accomplished


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 01:10 AM~17835978
> *:wave: part of the mission accomplished
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


pics????


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 20 2010, 01:18 AM~17836044
> *:cheesy:   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> pics????
> *


:biggrin: 
part of the mission only !!!!    
but humm yeah real soon !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
whene ??? no buddy know lol but when full finish trust me you will know !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 20 2010, 01:30 AM~17836123
> *:biggrin:
> part of the mission  only  !!!!
> but  humm  yeah real soon !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> whene  ???  no buddy  know  lol  but  when  full  finish  trust me you will know !!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:h5: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 05:08 PM~17839446
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI BIG BUDDY FROM ME YOUR HOMIE D-ICEY-J & SOFIA LOL !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

wsup every-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: SUppppppp


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jun 21 2010, 09:53 AM~17843698-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wasup mon dave !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Jun 21 2010, 09:56 AM~17843723
> *:biggrin: SUppppppp
> *


hi twan !!! 
:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
t-t-t !!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave: have a good day guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

same to you bro


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: might get better later on when i find out more news about west_13 scamming people


----------



## syked1

went to see my birds for my bird on a wire plaque and they are siccckkkkk

:wow: :wow: :0 :0 black chrome 2nd layer birds and gold 3rd layer birds    

will go pick them up thursday


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 06:16 PM~17857515
> *went to see my birds for my bird on a wire plaque and they are siccckkkkk
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  black chrome 2nd layer birds and gold 3rd layer birds
> 
> will go pick them up thursday
> *




OOOOOOHHH MAAAAANN!!! Better to post these pics bro!!! Can't wait to finally have a look on the final result... hno:


:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 22 2010, 06:21 PM~17857559
> *OOOOOOHHH MAAAAANN!!! Better to post these pics bro!!! Can't wait to finally have a look on the final result... hno:
> :biggrin:
> *



hehehe no pix till i get the bird parts, they are done, just at MM waiting, i have to go back thursday, cause i didnt have the cash on me 

base plate still not finished yet i have to fix the handles of it


----------



## syked1

twan/jeff i should have the pendants at the meeting if i get the stuff friday night 

$40 un-polished stainless steel, bring to MM might be $10 to polish mirror finish - i can find out when i go there thursday how much it would be to polish ill bring mine as a example


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 06:23 PM~17857581
> *hehehe no pix till i get the bird parts, they are done, just at MM waiting, i have to go back thursday, cause i didnt have the cash on me
> 
> base plate still not finished yet i have to fix the handles of it
> *



 all good bro.... ALL GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 07:08 PM~17858210
> *twan/jeff i should have the pendants at the meeting if i get the stuff friday night
> 
> $40 un-polished stainless steel, bring to MM might be $10 to polish mirror finish -  i can find out when i go there thursday how much it would be to polish ill bring mine as a example
> *



Alright cool! Just tell me if you are able to making them polished and I'll give you $ at the final, or once you know the exact amount  



:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 07:08 PM~17858210
> *twan/jeff i should have the pendants at the meeting if i get the stuff friday night
> 
> $40 un-polished stainless steel, bring to MM might be $10 to polish mirror finish -  i can find out when i go there thursday how much it would be to polish ill bring mine as a example
> *


IS MY STUFF WILL BE IN THE SAME SHIPING ????


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17858920
> *Alright cool! Just tell me if you are able to making them polished and I'll give you $ at the final, or once you know the exact amount
> :h5:
> *


yes ill get the price to polish, and can bring them to get done for you


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 22 2010, 08:26 PM~17859046
> *IS MY STUFF WILL  BE IN THE SAME  SHIPING  ????
> *


yes


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 10:12 PM~17859991
> *yes
> *


THX :biggrin:  :thumbsup: AND SORRY I JUST SAW YOUR MESSAGE IN MY TOPIC AFTER 
I RIGHT THIS BUT ANY WAY THX BIG TIME BIG-J !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 10:12 PM~17859984
> *yes ill get the price to polish, and can bring them to get done for you
> *




deal :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: 
WASUP EVERY - 1 !!!!


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP LUX


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 24 2010, 07:48 AM~17873797
> *WHAT'S UP LUX
> *


HEY WASUP HOMIE !!!  
HI THERE GUYS !!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 05:10 PM~17857449
> *:thumbsup: might get better later on when i find out more news about west_13 scamming people
> *


you got scamed by West 13????? :wow:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 24 2010, 02:23 PM~17876049
> *you got scamed by West 13????? :wow:
> *


well its been about 3 weeks and no $$ for his laser cut parts so his club prez is talkin with his parents to get me my $$

he told me the M.O. was sent, and the first time i did bizz with him he paid right away, and he made some other transactions withj other people and had good feedback. So i sent his shit, he got it, but i havent got my bacon, and now he owes a few other people things too it looks like


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

gooood morning every -1!!! today is the day !!! 
today i,m going to see my doc
to know how bad or good my right arm really is ???


----------



## syked1

will have some things in on monday  new parts for customers


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2010, 07:15 PM~17887956
> *will have some things in on monday  new parts for customers
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
HI EVERY -1 !!!!!  :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Meeting tonight


:biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ok i am finished pretty much the cads for the jumbo plaque, and support legs. plaque bolts onto legs so it is easier to transport - all will be in Aluminum to be light and strong

Main Plaque is 22" by 47" + a double layer on top...

Support legs are about 36" high to make the plaque stand up high + 
double layer MTL and 514 on the legs


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup gramps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

up up and away


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 27 2010, 11:58 PM~17902483
> *
> *


pis ques ten pense au jumbo plaque


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

here is what i was thinkin for a base plate for the display posts and chain holders...

we cut a bunch of these bases and the top of post logo - logo on top of posts... i weld on a bit of tubing large enough to accept the 1/2" square railing posts to the centre, and i have some small round bar to make the hooks of the posts... that way it can all come apart for easy travelling


----------



## syked1

ttt ttt ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 01:49 AM~17903626
> *here is what i was thinkin for a base plate for the display posts and chain holders...
> 
> we cut a bunch of these bases and the top of post logo - logo on top of posts... i weld on a bit of tubing large enough to accept the 1/2" square railing posts to the centre, and i have some small round bar to make the hooks of the posts... that way it can all come apart for easy travelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
t-t-t !!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jun 27 2010, 11:19 PM~17902719-->
> 
> 
> 
> pis ques ten pense au jumbo plaque
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 12:11 AM~17903279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 12:49 AM~17903626
> *here is what i was thinkin for a base plate for the display posts and chain holders...
> 
> we cut a bunch of these bases and the top of post logo - logo on top of posts... i weld on a bit of tubing large enough to accept the 1/2" square railing posts to the centre, and i have some small round bar to make the hooks of the posts... that way it can all come apart for easy travelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass bro!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 28 2010, 01:14 PM~17906173
> *badass bro!
> *


sorry it took so long, but i had other customer orders to do, and as you can see i had to plan how to make the jumbo plaque's 4 parts, and a concept for the display posts...

But its gonna be badass and very nice professional looking. Abel, we will need to borrow your welder to make the base of the display posts to weld the pipe to the bases. 

How many posts for the chain should we get? 25? more or less? and of course an equal number of bases. 

Also for the jumbo plaque we will have to all discuss how we want to mound the double layers, if we want spaces or touching the base plates, because if we want spaces i have ways to do it invisibly and de-mountable, but will have to buy a special spacer in ALU to make a male and female thread with a spacer...

like this(a bit like my "bird on a Wire" plaque - all threaded from behind so we dont see it, and it can be de-mounted) - we thread the double layer half way and put the male thread on it... the base plate will have a threaded hole and a set screw can be threaded into the spacer and the spacer gives us the 3d look by "spacing" the double layer from the base plate...or we just do like my plaque and thread from the rear direct into double layer so we dont see it, and no space between plaques...reste a voir...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 06:36 PM~17908999
> *sorry it took so long, but i had other customer orders to do, and as you can see i had to plan how to make the jumbo plaque's 4 parts, and a concept for the display posts...
> 
> But its gonna be badass and very nice professional looking. Abel, we will need to borrow your welder to make the base of the display posts to weld the pipe to the bases.
> 
> How many posts for the chain should we get? 25? more or less? and of course an equal number of bases.
> 
> Also for the jumbo plaque we will have to all discuss how we want to mound the double layers, if we want spaces or touching the base plates, because if we want spaces i have ways to do it invisibly and de-mountable, but will have to buy a special spacer in ALU to make a male and female thread with a spacer...
> 
> like this(a bit like my "bird on a Wire" plaque - all threaded from behind so we dont see it, and it can be de-mounted) - we thread the double layer half way and put the male thread on it... the base plate will have a threaded hole and a set screw can be threaded into the spacer and the spacer gives us the 3d look by "spacing" the double layer from the base plate...or we just do like my plaque and thread from the rear direct into double layer so we dont see it, and no space between plaques...reste a voir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
dammmmmm that,s sick i love the base of the post they are great bro luxurious 4 ever brother !!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: :cheesy: 


This king plaque gonna look reeeeeeaaaal bad :wow: 

TT mf T


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 28 2010, 06:47 PM~17909096
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> This king plaque gonna look reeeeeeaaaal bad :wow:
> 
> TT mf T
> 
> 
> *


yes sir 2 pied par 4 pied a peu pres pis les pattes on 3 pied de haut


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 05:36 PM~17908999
> *sorry it took so long, but i had other customer orders to do, and as you can see i had to plan how to make the jumbo plaque's 4 parts, and a concept for the display posts...
> 
> But its gonna be badass and very nice professional looking. Abel, we will need to borrow your welder to make the base of the display posts to weld the pipe to the bases.
> 
> How many posts for the chain should we get? 25? more or less? and of course an equal number of bases.
> 
> Also for the jumbo plaque we will have to all discuss how we want to mound the double layers, if we want spaces or touching the base plates, because if we want spaces i have ways to do it invisibly and de-mountable, but will have to buy a special spacer in ALU to make a male and female thread with a spacer...
> 
> like this(a bit like my "bird on a Wire" plaque - all threaded from behind so we dont see it, and it can be de-mounted) - we thread the double layer half way and put the male thread on it... the base plate will have a threaded hole and a set screw can be threaded into the spacer and the spacer gives us the 3d look by "spacing" the double layer from the base plate...or we just do like my plaque and thread from the rear direct into double layer so we dont see it, and no space between plaques...reste a voir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



for the posts it depend ow big is gonna be the display  but 25 is wayyyyyy too much cuz we will need to bring them in the show :0 8 can be good max 10  for the welder ask dave my welder is at he's shop... and how to month the double layer its up to you bro youre the pro :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 28 2010, 06:55 PM~17909160
> *for the posts it depend how big is gonna be the display   but 25 is wayyyyyy too much cuz we will need to bring them in the show :0  8 can be good max 10   for the welder ask dave my welder is at he's shop... and how to month the double layer its up to you bro youre the pro :biggrin:
> *


ok mais si on veut entourer tout le club apart p-e toi car tu a deja les tiens ou je sais pas mais 10 posts for tout le club, cest pas grand chose ca? je sais pas mais je trouve que den mettre au 10 pied ca donnera 100 pied par 10 posts - just en bike on aura peut user au moin 6 pour nous faire une section rectangular fermer de 10 par 20 pieds, 

P-e un autre 15aine au moin pour les chars ? car si jamais on veut faire un retangle fermer il en faut au moin 8 posts minimum avec 2 au bouts pis 2x2 au millieu jusque p-e 10 pied large par 10 pied entre les posts sera un rectangle de 10 pied large par 30 pied long fermer donc x2 = 80 pied de terrain couvert par chain...


----------



## Ant-Wan

around south 450 a couple of minutes ago

:run:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

shiiittttt twan le debut d'une tornade?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 06:07 PM~17909264
> *ok mais si on veut entourer tout le club apart p-e toi car tu a deja les tiens ou je sais pas mais 10 posts for tout le club, cest pas grand chose ca? je sais pas mais je trouve que den mettre au 10 pied ca donnera 100 pied par 10 posts - just en bike on aura peut user au moin 6 pour nous faire une section rectangular fermer de 10 par 20 pieds,
> 
> P-e un autre 15aine au moin pour les chars ? car si jamais on veut faire un retangle fermer il en faut au moin 8 posts minimum avec 2 au bouts pis 2x2 au millieu jusque p-e 10 pied large par 10 pied entre les posts sera un rectangle de 10 pied large par 30 pied long fermer donc x2 = 80 pied de terrain couvert par chain...
> *



ah ok ouais si tu veut tous le club vas y pour 20-25 mais sa vas etre pas mal de trouble a trainer tous sa :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 08:37 PM~17910117
> *shiiittttt twan le debut d'une tornade?
> *


Ouais, on dirait! 30 secondes plus tard la pluie c'est mise a tombé so j'ai pas pu voir la suite...


----------



## syked1

soit ca oui ou les gars sponsor/pis s'en occupe de leur propre section de kelk poteau, pis on traine moin pour le club apart

pis les poteau sera demontable pour que tt se range facilement, un base quasi plat avec les poteau square plat


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 08:40 PM~17910161
> *soit ca oui ou les gars sponsor/pis s'en occupe de leur propre section de kelk poteau, pis on traine moin pour le club apart
> 
> pis les poteau sera demontable pour que tt se range facilement, un base quasi plat avec les poteau square plat
> *




 sa va être fou!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 28 2010, 09:04 PM~17910450
> * sa va être fou!!!
> *


yesssssss


----------



## syked1

medium size 36" x 16" LUX garage plaques Aluminum


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: :wow: :wow: MONSTER :wow: :wow: :wow: 


I wish if I had a garage :naughty:


----------



## syked1

lol, they were already pre-sold to cedrik, abel and dave, and me, if we can get another 5 or more people they will stay $80 each, and if we can get 10 more it will be like $75 or something


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, JUSTDEEZ


:wave: theres the man that made the original pendant cad a long time ago, where this cad came from  thxz buddy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17910958
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, JUSTDEEZ
> :wave: theres the man that made the original pendant cad a long time ago, where this cad came from  thxz buddy
> *


my pleasure big homie


----------



## syked1

smaller 4" pendants instead of like 5-1/2" long


----------



## Ant-Wan

*S* baby  



514 MTL straight TTmfT


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 28 2010, 10:24 PM~17911203
> * S baby
> 514 MTL straight TTmfT
> *


x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 28 2010, 10:24 PM~17911203
> *
> <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>DAMMMMMMMM RIGHT !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: *


----------



## syked1

got a few more pix but some 1 frozen has to give me the OK


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 08:47 PM~17910844
> *medium size 36" x 16" LUX garage plaques Aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



B-A-D-A-S-S BRO!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 09:20 PM~17911151
> *smaller 4" pendants instead of like 5-1/2" long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much are those? :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 28 2010, 11:33 PM~17912071
> *how much are those? :0
> *



too expensive for you


----------



## syked1

its stainless like mine but a bit smaller raw its $40 each unless bigger quantities and whatever MM charge to polish to a mirror finish - no need to plate


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 28 2010, 11:32 PM~17912054
> *B-A-D-A-S-S BRO!!!!!!!!
> *


one of those is for you remember ? lol


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 11:53 PM~17912301
> *one of those is for you remember ? lol
> *


i might sell the 5th one too $80, if any1 wants it and can pay soon, i can always get more made after for me


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
GOOOOOD MORNING !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2010, 09:13 AM~17914926
> *:wave: Morning Jeff
> *


SUP TWAN !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 29 2010, 09:21 AM~17914946
> *SUP  TWAN  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




what's up bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2010, 09:34 AM~17914994
> *what's up bro
> *


WORK , WORK THE LIKE ALWAY,S HEHEHE !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 29 2010, 09:42 AM~17915023
> *WORK  ,  WORK    THE    LIKE  ALWAY,S HEHEHE  !!!!!!!    :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: dats good bro, same 4 me


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 28 2010, 10:43 PM~17912181
> *too expensive for you
> *



ok...


----------



## abel

anybody got the luxurious logo in a good quality?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 29 2010, 01:04 PM~17916349
> *anybody got the luxurious logo in a good quality?
> *



J'en ai un peinturé.... c'est pour quoi?


chapiteau??


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 29 2010, 01:04 PM~17916349
> *anybody got the luxurious logo in a good quality?
> *


 i got it in CAD format obviously  what you need it for ?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 29 2010, 01:04 PM~17916349
> *anybody got the luxurious logo in a good quality?
> *


you mean high resolution ? for printing ?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 05:13 PM~17919059
> *you mean high resolution ? for printing ?
> *



yup something printable at least 10 inches
:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

oh boy i dunno if its possible to make the cad into a vector with out losing quality.


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

Base plate isnt plated yet will be chrome regular... double layer bird is black chrome, and top bird is 18K gold


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan

TGICD_____ congé férié :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: 

wasup guys !!!!! i will have real big surprice 
to show you real soon !!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

happy canada day brothers


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

sick its because the queen of England is here in Ottawa


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 1 2010, 04:57 PM~17937241
> *happy canada day brothers
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
same 2 you brother !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Just recieve the video from a freestyle I did last week


----------



## syked1

sweeeeetttttttt shit twan


----------



## Ant-Wan

Thank you bro  It's freestyle so there's some things I like and some I don't... like when my belt felt down :0 but I had do deal with it even if all the moves with no belt where no to the fullest


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 10:31 PM~17921895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


willlook verynice all done up Jay


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
HI DAVE !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 2 2010, 08:25 AM~17943433
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> HI DAVE  !!!!!
> *


upearly today Jeffy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2010, 09:29 AM~17943450
> *upearly today Jeffy :0  :biggrin:
> *


yup ça c quand on se couche first lol !!!
Ne dit-on pas que l'avenir est à ceux qui se lèvent tôt lolololol !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 1 2010, 05:01 PM~17937294
> *sick its because the queen of England is here in Ottawa
> *


its like that every year ,in ottawa for the canada day :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

a little add on


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2010, 09:23 AM~17943419
> *willlook verynice all done up Jay
> *


yes sir, i still have to bring you that base, and your 3ft aluminum plaque...


----------



## Ant-Wan

Connaissez vous quelque'un qui fait la peinture avec flakes?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 2 2010, 06:20 PM~17947601
> *Connaissez vous quelque'un qui fait la peinture avec flakes?
> *


every1 does twan, ca va dans le clear  pis jen aiu des flakes en masse si te veut pas cher... $20 l'onze (28 grams)


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2010, 06:25 PM~17947633
> *every1 does twan, ca va dans le clear
> *


 :0 

:happysad: 


name(s)?


----------



## syked1

tlm qui fait le peinture de char... metton comme le gar qui a faite le bike a jeff... qui travail dans ahuntsic


----------



## Ant-Wan

ok cool, car j'ai vraiment pas grand chose à faire... c'est à peine plus gros qu'une plaque d'imatriculation


----------



## syked1

kool


----------



## syked1

y tjr krylon fusion paint rainbow flake dans un cacanne cest tres bo, jai user sur mon fork rouge... cest un clear avec des flakes mini qui change en arc en ciel avec l'angle


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2010, 04:25 PM~17953523
> *y tjr krylon fusion paint rainbow flake dans un cacanne cest tres bo, jai user sur mon fork rouge... cest un clear avec des flakes mini qui change en arc en ciel avec l'angle
> *



je pourrais l'essayer....je trouve ça où bro? Canadian tire?


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 3 2010, 05:13 PM~17953720
> *wasup  guys !!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:

What's good bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 3 2010, 05:17 PM~17953744
> *:h5:
> 
> What's good bro
> *


WELL I JUST GOT UP AFTHER THE RIDE LAST NIGHT I GOT BACK HOME AT 3.30 AM !! :biggrin: BUT I GOT THERE + I STRAT RIDING AROUND 3.30 & 4.00 PM BEFORE GOING
RIDING & CHILLIN WHIT JAY !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 3 2010, 05:11 PM~17953710
> *je pourrais l'essayer....je trouve ça où bro? Canadian tire?
> *


yes, nimporte qui vendre le krylon comme reno depot, canadian tire cest le version krylon "fusion" "mystic prism effect" donc cest bon pour plastic, metal, bois


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2010, 06:42 PM~17954182
> *yes, nimporte qui vendre le krylon comme reno depot, canadian tire cest le version  krylon "fusion" "mystic prism effect" donc cest bon pour plastic, metal, bois
> *



cool, j'irai voir sa demain! jme fais faire du lettrage fak j'ai besoin d'une peinture de fond pour le background


----------



## syked1

cool


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 3 2010, 05:25 PM~17953773
> *WELL  I JUST  GOT UP AFTHER THE  RIDE  LAST NIGHT  I GOT BACK HOME AT 3.30 AM !! :biggrin: BUT I GOT THERE  + I STRAT  RIDING  AROUND 3.30 & 4.00  PM  BEFORE  GOING
> RIDING  &  CHILLIN WHIT  JAY  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: tu récupère le temps que tu as pas pu rider avec ton bras.... tu donnes la claque maintenant


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2010, 06:54 PM~17954236
> *cool
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 3 2010, 06:55 PM~17954242
> *:thumbsup: tu récupère le temps que tu as pas pu rider avec ton bras.... tu donnes la claque maintenant
> *


YUP !!!  :thumbsup:
:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 4 2010, 07:12 PM~17960125
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 5 2010, 11:17 AM~17963091
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *




sup OG


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: WASUP GUYS !!!


----------



## syked1

hello hello


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## pimp_seb

allo ya tu du monde ki veu avoir un peinture avec de la colle a bois
:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 6 2010, 01:47 PM~17972783
> *allo ya tu du monde ki veu avoir un peinture avec de la colle a bois
> :biggrin:
> *




nah thanks!! moi je peinture mon frame au crayon de cire cette année!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2010, 02:53 PM~17973248
> *nah thanks!! moi je peinture mon frame au crayon de cire cette année!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
lolololol !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 6 2010, 01:47 PM~17972783
> *allo ya tu du monde ki veu avoir un peinture avec de la colle a bois
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 dammmmm it,s glue boy run !!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:
lolololol !!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 6 2010, 01:47 PM~17972783
> *allo ya tu du monde ki veu avoir un peinture avec de la colle a bois
> :biggrin:
> *


ahhh ben colisse de tabarnak cest JS


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2010, 07:16 PM~17975578
> *ahhh ben colisse de tabarnak cest JS
> *




 


QUI???


:dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2010, 07:50 PM~17975904
> *
> QUI???
> :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
DONT KNOW    
DO YOU ??? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 6 2010, 07:56 PM~17975971
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> DONT KNOW
> DO YOU  ??? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> *



 Le gars qui a dit qu'une fourche custom lui coûtera pas 500$???


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 6 2010, 08:04 PM~17976038
> * Le gars qui a dit qu'une fourche custom lui coûtera pas 500$???
> *


HUMMMMMMMM   
NO THAT DO NOT RING A BELL .. :no: :dunno: :biggrin: 
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!   

I REMEMBER A DUDE THAT USE WOOD GLUE TO FIX IS FLAKE ON IS BIKE 
WHAT WAS THE NAME HUMMM OH YEAH GLUE BOY !!!!
LOLOLOLOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

lol


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 6 2010, 08:30 PM~17976255
> *HUMMMMMMMM
> NO  THAT  DO NOT RING  A BELL  .. :no:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL  !!!!!
> 
> I REMEMBER  A DUDE  THAT  USE  WOOD  GLUE  TO FIX  IS FLAKE  ON IS BIKE
> WHAT  WAS THE  NAME  HUMMM  OH YEAH  GLUE  BOY  !!!!
> LOLOLOLOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 


I think we are talking of the same zouf


:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: sup twan, have a good day  oh i have the pendant all buffed  if you come to the city this week or next week i can bring it to you ...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2010, 07:58 AM~17981011
> *:wave: sup twan, have a good day  oh i have the pendant all buffed  if you come to the city this week or next week i can bring it to you ...
> *


OOOOOH REALLY???? :cheesy: 
I'm going to beto's place tonight....  if it's alright we can join somewhere or I can pass by


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 7 2010, 08:01 AM~17981025
> *OOOOOH REALLY???? :cheesy:
> I'm going to beto's place tonight....  if it's alright we can join somewhere or I can pass by
> *


yes for sure... i am close to the decarie (15) et chemin cote st luc ou bien je viendra te voir a kelk part... je vais etre avec jeff surement

514-805-6388


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 7 2010, 08:03 AM~17981028
> *yes for sure... i am close to the decarie (15) et chemin cote st luc ou bien je viendra te voir a kelk part... je vais etre avec jeff surement
> 
> 514-805-6388
> *



alright bro, I'll call you later


----------



## syked1

coool


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 7 2010, 11:34 PM~17987950
> *
> *


:biggrin:   :thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 8 2010, 03:54 AM~17990093
> *:biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> T-T-T !!!!!
> *



x68 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 8 2010, 12:10 PM~17991866
> *:0
> *



long time no see :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2010, 06:31 PM~17995172
> * :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
HI BIG BRO !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup Jeffy :h5:


----------



## syked1

LLL bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2010, 09:02 PM~17996299
> *Life ???
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

livin life luxurious like your SMS


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2010, 01:00 AM~17998934
> *livin life luxurious like your SMS
> *



:banghead: 


PUNK


:rofl: It's good anyway... I think!


----------



## syked1

lol joe $$ a p-e envoye un de son cell aussi, moi jai pas repondu a le tien sur mon cell


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2010, 01:04 AM~17998977
> *lol joe $$ a p-e envoye un de son cell aussi, moi jai pas repondu a le tien sur mon cell
> *



les 2 :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL IT,S TIME FOR ME TO GO TO BED SEE YOU GUYS LATER !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 9 2010, 06:10 AM~18000303
> *WELL  IT,S TIME  FOR ME  TO  GO TO BED SEE YOU  GUYS  LATER !!!!
> *



 Have good night, or a good day wtv  



later bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2010, 07:53 AM~18000448
> * Have good night, or a good day wtv
> later bro
> *



:wow: 


:wave: good morning guys 


:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2010, 07:53 AM~18000448
> * Have good night, or a good day wtv
> later bro
> *


:nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave: 
HI EVERY-1 I JUST NEED A DRINK OF THE SPECIAL MIX 
4 NIGHT RIDER CREATURES HEHEE !!!   
NOW BACK TO MY COFFIN SO I WILL BE READY
TO RISE UP & GET LOWRIDING THE STREET AS SOON AS THE NIGHT FALL ..   :thumbsup:
LOWRIDER 4 EVER & EVER BROTHERS !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

4 ever bro :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2010, 11:21 AM~18001381
> *4 ever bro :h5:
> *


YUP ALL THE WAY T-T-T BROTHER !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

I got my new bases for my display :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2010, 06:18 PM~18004769
> *I got my new bases for my display :biggrin:
> *


cool bro !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
i,m all done 2 !!!  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 9 2010, 10:39 PM~18006745
> *cool  bro  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> i,m all done  2  !!!    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:thumbsup: ahaha!! I'm sur there's still some little details you gonna work on for the next season


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2010, 01:27 AM~18008019
> *:thumbsup: ahaha!! I'm sur there's still some little details you gonna work on for the next season
> *


YUP BUT STILL I MADE ALL MY MOVE 
FOR NOW !! :biggrin:  
AND WHENE I MOVE JUST LIKE THAT, YOUR BETTER RUN & GET MOVING FAST TO GET BACK TO MY NEW HIGH LEVEL ,BUT I ALWAY,S LIKE TO PUSH IT & THAT IS HOW I,M :biggrin: ...LOL JUST JOCKING AROUNG FOOL !!! BUT I,M DEAD SERIOUS ABOULT LOWRIDING & KEEPING ON PUSHING THE LIMIT :biggrin:  :nicoderm: LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHERS


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 


WASUP GUYS !!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 6 2010, 01:43 PM~17973702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> lolololol  !!!
> *


ca doit etre cacoche en criss


----------



## syked1

jajaja


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 10 2010, 11:07 AM~18009665
> *ca doit etre cacoche en criss
> *



cacoche?? :dunno: 


wtf?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jul 10 2010, 11:07 AM~18009665
> *ca doit etre cacoche en criss
> *


 DAMMM   WTF ???


----------



## Ant-Wan

héhéhé


----------



## Ant-Wan

*HERE ARE MY NEW BASES* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

THANK YOU *DON BETO*!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

THANK YOU *DARIN*!!!!!


----------



## syked1

nice


----------



## alex_low

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

The main part is still missing


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2010, 03:25 PM~17947633
> *every1 does twan, ca va dans le clear  pis jen aiu des flakes en masse si te veut pas cher... $20 l'onze (28 grams)
> *



 c dla marde moi jfait pu sa ds le clear :biggrin: 

jai un new trick pr faire sa jpeut bourrer sa de flake comme jveut pi pas de danger de le couler


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 10 2010, 05:15 PM~18011694
> *  c dla marde moi jfait pu sa ds le clear  :biggrin:
> 
> jai un new trick pr faire sa jpeut bourrer sa de flake comme jveut pi pas de danger de le couler
> *




ok, je sais pas, j'ai trouver une bouteille de peinture automobile chez omer deserres, c'est pré-flaker

la couleur tombe pas mal bien aussi...

c'est quoi ton truc All-X low?


----------



## alex_low

avec un gun a painture ... met ton flake ds dla base transparente =p

tu peut en metre en masse 

apre sa tu clear c comme sa jai flaker mon bike fake voila pk jai pu metre le birdcage toute en flake pi le reste du bike normal.


----------



## alex_low

jfait pu de flake ds le clear si un jour jrefait un low c sur jfait mon flake comme sa char ou bike c sick comment sa vas bien


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jul 10 2010, 04:38 PM~18011461-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex_low_@Jul 10 2010, 04:47 PM~18011515
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: thank you guys


----------



## D-ice69

just got home from a ride whit syked-1 :biggrin:  arrive at 3.50 am :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> *DARIN*!!!!!


 Looking great twoine!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2010, 09:23 AM~18015798
> *Looking great twoine!!!
> *


dammm right  
x 8 t-t-t :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 11 2010, 09:23 AM~18015798-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great twoine!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Jul 11 2010, 10:17 AM~18015921
> *dammm  right
> x 8  t-t-t  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Try to do my best

each post were hand painted


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2010, 09:47 AM~18015989
> *:biggrin: Try to do my best
> 
> each post were hand painted
> *


----------



## vegASS

SUPER LES BARRIERE FRERO


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jul 11 2010, 12:52 PM~18016524
> *SUPER LES BARRIERE FRERO
> *



:biggrin: merci vegASS 


vous faites du super boulot vous zossi :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good job twan


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  
:thumbsup:  :wave: :wave: wasup guys !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2010, 01:25 PM~18024547
> *good job twan
> *


yours too bro!!!  Love that pendant.... the front side


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 12 2010, 01:47 PM~18024692
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:    :wave:  :wave:    wasup  guys  !!!!!
> *



:h5: Sup Jeff! What's hapNn bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2010, 09:20 PM~18029102
> *:h5: Sup Jeff! What's hapNn bro
> *


  STARTING TO PACK UP 4 SCRAPE & DOUBLE SHECKING EVERYTHING !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
+ OF COURSE CHILLING OUT !!!  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 12 2010, 09:39 PM~18029208
> *  STARTING TO PACK  UP  4 SCRAPE  &  DOUBLE  SHECKING  EVERYTHING  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> + OF COURSE  CHILLING  OUT  !!!   :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *



cool :cheesy: getting ready too slowly and go get my new cups tomorow to the plater  

:biggrin: gonna be crazy bro :run: :run: :run:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2010, 09:49 PM~18029291
> *cool :cheesy: getting ready too slowly and go get my new cups tomorow to the plater
> 
> :biggrin: gonna be crazy bro :run: :run: :run:
> *


happy 4 you bro hope they all fit in well afther the plater !!!   
they can be a pain to put back in afther plating some time ..   
i,m sure it will all go well lux 4 ever brother !!!


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY 
4 EVER BROTHERS !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: 
PUSHING IT ALL WAY T-T-T !!!!  :yes:


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2010, 07:20 PM~18038109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

gooood morning every-1 !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup mofos


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 09:58 AM~18043232
> *:wave: Sup mofos
> *


 :rofl: sup you butt monkey !!! :biggrin: :rofl:
LOLOLLOLOLO !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 10:17 AM~18043290
> *:rofl: sup  you  butt monkey  !!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> LOLOLLOLOLO  !!!!!!!
> *




well, grabbing my big ass at work and eating bananas :biggrin: 

working hard to pay my week-end at Scrape :run:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 10:45 AM~18043393
> *well, grabbing my big ass at work and eating bananas :biggrin:
> 
> working hard to pay my week-end at Scrape :run:
> *


HEHEHE !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
KEEP IT ON LOL & TRY TO NOT MONKEY AROUND TO MUSH & DROP THE BANANAS SCRAPE IS COMING SOON :rofl: :biggrin: !!!!
LOLOLOLOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 10:51 AM~18043425
> *HEHEHE !!   :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> KEEP IT ON LOL  &  TRY TO NOT MONKEY  AROUND TO MUSH  & DROP THE BANANAS SCRAPE IS  COMING SOON   :rofl:  :biggrin: !!!!
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 
I'm in the G-unit












:roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 11:03 AM~18043478
> *:biggrin:
> I'm in the G-unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


G-UNIT  ??? HO YEAH THE BUTT MONKEY GANG LOL :rofl: :biggrin: .


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 11:07 AM~18043492
> *G-UNIT   ???  HO  YEAH  THE  BUTT  MONKEY  GANG  LOL  :rofl:  :biggrin: .
> *



:yes: 

Gorilla-UNIT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 11:14 AM~18043526
> *:yes:
> 
> Gorilla-UNIT
> 
> 
> *


YEAH GIRL ILLA - UNIT :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: ..


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 11:39 AM~18043675
> *YEAH  GIRL ILLA  - UNIT  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl: ..
> *



I dream about a girl illa


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 12:02 PM~18043843
> *I dream about a girl illa
> *


HO YEAH 
WAS SHE KICKING YOUR BUTT MONKEY ASS ???? LOLOL .. :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

you mean the "goof u nuts" lol hey if any1 see Rimo blast that fucker still owes me my key rack fuckin guy i need it before friday night


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 12:23 PM~18043997
> *you mean the "goof u nuts" lol hey if any1 see Rimo blast that fucker still owes me my key rack fuckin guy i need it before friday night
> *


HEY WASUP BIG BRO !!! :cheesy: THAT,S A GREAT NEW NAME FOR G-UNIT THE GOOF U NUTS LOLOLOLOL THAT WAS A GREAT ONE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 11:23 AM~18043997
> *you mean the "goof u nuts" lol hey if any1 see Rimo blast that fucker still owes me my key rack fuckin guy i need it before friday night
> *



call at the pawnshop hes always there


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 12:16 PM~18043953
> *HO YEAH
> WAS SHE  KICKING  YOUR BUTT MONKEY  ASS  ????  LOLOL .. :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> *



no :no: I was pulling my banana in her :boink:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 12:50 PM~18044159
> *no :no: I was pulling my banana in her :boink:
> *


you mean your pickle lol !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 01:01 PM~18044230
> *you  mean  your  pickle  lol !!!  :biggrin:
> *




no but.... better than nothing :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 01:23 PM~18044370
> *no but.... better than nothing :roflmao:
> *


well if your happy whit little than nothing it,s your thing .. :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
lololololol :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2010, 12:31 PM~18044046
> *call at the pawnshop hes always there
> *


 thx abel, jeff talked to him for me


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 01:33 PM~18044430
> *well if your  happy whit  little than  nothing  it,s your  thing .. :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> lololololol  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



ahahah  no shame about it bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 01:49 PM~18044518
> *ahahah  no shame about it bro
> *


if you say so !!!! :rofl: :biggrin: 
lololol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 01:55 PM~18044546
> *if you say so !!!!  :rofl:  :biggrin:
> lololol
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Got my new cups today from the plater


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

Thank you DARIN


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 05:58 PM~18046419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great bro !!! go put theme on & hope that
they fit well :x:!! but they should fit  :biggrin: ...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 06:20 PM~18046622
> *great  bro  !!! go  put  theme  on &  hope  that
> they fit  well  :x:!!  but  they should  fit    :biggrin:  ...
> *



yeah I hope so hno:
but I'll put them on the trike tomorow because I teach in about an hour, tomorow I have all the afternoon to do that and finishing to prepare my stock :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 06:34 PM~18046738
> *yeah I hope so hno:
> but I'll put them on the trike tomorow because I teach in about an hour, tomorow I have all the afternoon to do that and finishing to prepare my stock :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

the best way to put them on? 
lay down the frame on the side and knock on a wood board with a hammer??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 07:01 PM~18046989
> *the best way to put them on?
> lay down the frame on the side and knock on a wood board with a hammer??
> *


YEAH THAT,S A GOOD WAY BUT PUT SOME THING OVER THE WOOD BOARD + 
USE A RUBBER HAMMER THAT,S THE BEST & SAVE WAY TO DO IT .. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 07:08 PM~18047039
> *YEAH  THAT,S  A  GOOD  WAY BUT  PUT SOME THING  OVER  THE WOOD BOARD  +
> USE  A RUBBER  HAMMER  THAT,S  THE BEST  & SAVE  WAY  TO DO IT ..  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Alright bro, thanks a lot! I'll try this tomorow  and let you know how it is


----------



## Ant-Wan

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ant-Wan, PiMp0r


Sup Maggy :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: bonne route a ceux qui part demain


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 10:47 PM~18048773
> *:wave: bonne route a ceux qui part demain
> *



 Je pars vendredi... tu vas à T-B en voiture?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 11:28 PM~18049162
> * Je pars vendredi... tu vas à T-B en voiture?
> *


yes sir 20 h de route  en 2 jours 12h et 8h(on va jusque Sault ste marie, ON samedi pis camp dans un camping pis le lendemain on part pour T_Bay) pis en retour le meme chose 12h et 8 mais on stop pas dans le meme ville evidement sur le voyage de retour on stop a sudbury, ON pis le lendemain part pour MTL


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 11:37 PM~18049289
> *yes sir 20 h de route  en 2 jours 12h et 8h(on va jusque Sault ste marie, ON samedi pis camp dans un camping pis le lendemain on part pour T_Bay) pis en retour le meme chose 12h et 8 mais on stop pas dans le meme ville evidement sur le voyage de retour on stop a sudbury, ON pis le lendemain part pour MTL
> *




cool bro  this is some nice vacation on the plan.... I don't know what I'm gonna do for mine!? It should be next week but I don't know, I was supposed to do somethings with my girlfriend but now :tears: .... I'm single so, I have to reorganize my shits....

Hope you'll have a good time and a great weather for your trip bro :h5:


----------



## syked1

thx twan, ohhh your single again? shitty deal bro, but try to get some vacation maybe go camping ? Yes the weather is supposed to be really nice


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jul 14 2010, 10:26 PM~18048591-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Alright bro, thanks a lot! I'll try this tomorow  and let you know how it is
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOOOOD MORNING TWAN IT WAS MY PLEASURE TO HELP NO PROB BRO .  :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 10:47 PM~18048773
> *:wave: bonne route a ceux qui part demain
> *


  :wave: 
THX BRO ME I,M LIVING REALLY EARLY TOMOROW MORNING !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning Jeffy


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2010, 09:35 AM~18051845
> *GOOOOOD MORNING  TWAN  IT WAS MY PLEASURE  TO HELP NO PROB BRO .   :thumbsup: :wave:
> :wave:
> THX  BRO  ME  I,M  LIVING REALLY  EARLY  TOMOROW  MORNING  !!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *




:h5:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 15 2010, 10:23 AM~18052033
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *



see you this week-end old man?


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Cups fits perfectly in his place but the d twist crank don't......... 
:angry: I'm fucked right now........

I think I'll put the shitty original one and put the d twisted crank under the bike, just to show it....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2010, 02:36 PM~18055294
> *Cups fits perfectly in his place but the d twist crank don't.........
> :angry: I'm fucked right now........
> 
> I think I'll put the shitty original one and put the d twisted crank under the bike, just to show it....
> *


  why what wrong is it to long or short?? any pics


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 15 2010, 05:38 PM~18055312
> *  why what wrong is it to long or short?? any pics
> *



I don't know exactly, I think it's something like 1/8 to short (I think)... the corner that goes in just stop on the cup border so it can be fixed in his place


----------



## lesstime

try spining it around some times the frame tubes will get in the way ???
if all else fails send it to me lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 15 2010, 05:43 PM~18055372
> *try spining it around some times the frame tubes will get in the way ???
> if all else fails send it to me lol
> *



I'll try again :tears:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 15 2010, 05:43 PM~18055372
> *try spining it around some times the frame tubes will get in the way ???
> if all else fails send it to me lol
> *



Sorry bro, I'll keep it because I finally got it! I remove the left cup and pass the crank thru and put it back in his place.... That was the last chance :biggrin: 

Thank you for the help


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: LEAVING THIS AFTERNOON FOR NIAGARA!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 16 2010, 06:42 AM~18059833
> *:biggrin: LEAVING THIS AFTERNOON FOR NIAGARA!!!!
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt from buttfuck no where Ontario - Sault SteMarie to be exact... 12 route from montreal


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 09:03 AM~18043478
> *:biggrin:
> I'm in the G-unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


gggg g-unit


----------



## Raguness

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: back from Scrape!!!! IT WAS A WONDERFUL WEEK-END!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 19 2010, 08:46 PM~18087194
> *:wave: back from Scrape!!!! IT WAS A WONDERFUL WEEK-END!!!
> *


where are the pics????


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 19 2010, 07:52 PM~18087274
> *where are the pics????
> *


x2


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Jul 19 2010, 10:52 PM~18087274-->
> 
> 
> 
> where are the pics????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Jul 19 2010, 11:00 PM~18087406
> *x2
> *



:wow: I have something like 500 pics to upload, maybe after midnight :biggrin: 

be patient guys


----------



## lolow

congrats for the wins at scrape jeff and twan   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 20 2010, 12:21 AM~18088462
> *congrats for the wins at scrape jeff and twan     :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thank you lolow!!! That was nice to see you there and chilling with you grandpa


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 20 2010, 12:21 AM~18088462
> *congrats for the wins at scrape jeff and twan     :thumbsup:
> *


thx lo-low it was nice seen you !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

lololololololol 
:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :tongue: 
hmg at lest we hade fun over there :biggrin: :cheesy:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## lolow

the bikes at the show


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 20 2010, 07:46 PM~18095586
> *the bikes at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics lolow any more !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 21 2010, 09:51 AM~18100710
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
gooood morning abel & every-1 ...   :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 09:07 AM~18100801
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> gooood  morning  abel  &  every-1 ...      :thumbsup:
> *



whut up big jeffffffffffff!!!


----------



## D-ice69

chilling down and thinking aboult doing just like you & stop drinking ..hummmm maybe
  ... j/k or maybe not i got alot of thinking to do lol !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

suuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppp jeffy and abel :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 11:57 AM~18101446
> *suuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppp jeffy and abel :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY MON DAVE LIKE I SAID TO ABEL I,M CHILLING DOWN
AND THINKING OF SLOWLY STOP DRINKING MABEY...


----------



## D-ice69

going to sleep for a little bit cuz that whene night creatures take some rest lol !!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 11:07 AM~18101511
> *HEY HEY MON DAVE  LIKE  I SAID TO ABEL  I,M  CHILLING DOWN
> AND THINKING OF SLOWLY  STOP  DRINKING MABEY...
> 
> *


You will probably feelbetter and have more cash in your pocket :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 08:56 PM~18105569
> *You will probably feelbetter and have more cash in your pocket :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 21 2010, 10:29 PM~18106341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hummm !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL SWEAT DREAM EVERY-1 !!!!
HUMMMM I KNOW I WILL MAKE REAL SWEAT DREAM ABOULT THOSE 2 ... HO YEAH !!!! :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOOD DAY 2 EVERY-1 !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2010, 01:24 PM~18111602
> *:wave: sup bro
> *


i just hade a nice night & real sweat dream lol aboult those twins  and i,m geting slowly out of bed !!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2010, 03:09 PM~18113119
> *LUXURIOUS  FAMILY UNITY  !!!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great pics of the bikes Twoine!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

I'll post some of the cars in the MTL LuX tomorow


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 22 2010, 09:20 PM~18116194
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING ABEL , TWAN , DAVE & EVERY -1 !!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Suuuuuuppp


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 01:10 PM~18122049
> *:wave: Suuuuuuppp
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

I did my first lines today.... just to explore the how to use the brushes...


----------



## Ant-Wan

still need to practice to learn how to use this one


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 02:26 PM~18122762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


taking some lesson would help 
but it,s a good start !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 02:47 PM~18122921
> *taking some  lesson  would  help
> but  it,s  a  good start  !!!    :thumbsup:
> *



 yeah maybe, I speak with Martin and we gonna schedule a stipe jam  


:cheesy: yeah I know it's not perfect but it's the first time I'm doing this


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 02:56 PM~18122985
> * yeah maybe, I speak with Martin and we gonna schedule a stipe jam
> :cheesy: yeah I know it's not perfect but it's the first time I'm doing this
> *


i think you dide not get me right bro !!!  
i dide not say it was not good for a first time but i know aboult
painting and i can tell you that it take alot of time & practice to get what we call the hand ..
i dide art school so i know aboult that & again it,s a good start keep it on ..


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 03:40 PM~18123317
> *i  think you dide not  get  me right  bro  !!!
> i dide not say it was not good  for  a first  time  but i know  aboult
> painting  and  i can tell you that  it  take  alot of time & practice to get what  we  call  the hand ..
> i dide  art  school  so i  know  aboult  that  & again  it,s  a good  start  keep  it  on ..
> *




 I got you bro  
I'll keep practicing more and more.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 03:47 PM~18123369
> * I got you bro
> I'll keep practicing more and more.... :biggrin:
> *


cool then keep on practicing bro 
but again it,s a long & hard learning that can take years !!!
keep it on bro if my hand was not fuck up
i would do some 4 sure & show you a trick or 2 & i already got all my kit ready !!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 23 2010, 04:28 PM~18123742
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

hey wasup big bro how,s the vacation !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

dont forget the meeting at the pawn shop tomorrow...6 p.m :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 23 2010, 10:38 PM~18126450
> *dont forget the meeting at the pawn shop tomorrow...6 p.m :biggrin:
> *


i,ll be there !!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Jul 23 2010, 04:37 PM~18123825-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> hey  wasup  big bro  how,s  the vacation !!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goin good, red as a lobster, lots of fishing, lots of quading (VTT) building a shed with my dad for the tools and quad
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jul 24 2010, 01:17 PM~18129851
> *ttt got a few lake trout, a few yellow pickeral/(walleye/dore) a few northern pike(brochet), and a few bass(achigan)
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 24 2010, 10:05 AM~18129201
> *i,ll  be  there  !!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 24 2010, 12:19 PM~18129862
> *goin good, red as a lobster, lots of fishing, lots of quading (VTT) building a shed with my dad for the tools and quad
> *


glad you are having fun Jay :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

fuckin nice display twan!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 25 2010, 10:14 AM~18135074
> *fuckin nice display twan!
> *



thank you bro 

so you finally like these dildos :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 25 2010, 09:14 AM~18135074
> *fuckin nice display twan!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: try to give a little bit of flavor


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 24 2010, 12:19 PM~18129862
> *goin good, red as a lobster, lots of fishing, lots of quading (VTT) building a shed with my dad for the tools and quad
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 

Hi guys !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2010, 09:28 AM~18135114
> *:wow: try to give a little bit of flavor
> *


yessssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2010, 01:47 PM~18136387
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Hi guys  !!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18122739
> *I did my first lines today.... just to explore the how to use the brushes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: 

where you get that I wanna paint N brush for pinstripe some shit I got at home


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 25 2010, 10:07 PM~18138607
> *:wow:
> 
> where you get that I wanna paint N brush for pinstripe some shit I got at home
> *



je les ai acheté via internet... mais je vais les acheter sur ste-cath a mtl... Jeff m'a parler d'une place pour sa, si tu dors ici le 7aout, tu pourras aller voir le dimanche, au pire on ira ensemble bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2010, 10:27 PM~18138801
> *je les ai acheté via internet... mais je vais les acheter sur ste-cath a mtl... Jeff m'a parler d'une place pour sa, si tu dors ici le 7aout, tu pourras aller voir le dimanche, au pire on ira ensemble bro
> *


yo twan ma te donnée l,adresse demain ma aller rider dans se coin la !!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2010, 10:50 PM~18138984
> *yo twan ma te donnée l,adresse demain ma aller rider dans se coin la !!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *




alright bro!!!! :biggrin: sa serait fou


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2010, 10:52 PM~18139016
> *alright bro!!!! :biggrin: sa serait fou
> *


pas de trouble bro !!!  
always ready & happy to help !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2010, 11:15 PM~18139204
> *pas de trouble bro !!!
> always ready &  happy  to help !!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: as-tu ridé ce soir??


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: SUUUUPPP


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2010, 11:20 PM~18139250
> *:h5: as-tu ridé ce soir??
> *


  
yup un peux !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel+Jul 26 2010, 01:31 AM~18140436-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> merci pour se que ta dit au meeting à-propos de scrape sa ma toucher bro thx !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2010, 11:04 AM~18141881
> *:wave: SUUUUPPP
> *


:wave: :wave: 

goood morning twan & every-1 !!!!!


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2010, 07:27 PM~18138801
> *je les ai acheté via internet... mais je vais les acheter sur ste-cath a mtl... Jeff m'a parler d'une place pour sa, si tu dors ici le 7aout, tu pourras aller voir le dimanche, au pire on ira ensemble bro
> *



aight c sur bro je tcheck sa pi wai sa serai cool un ptit trip down town ake toi dimanche


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 26 2010, 08:01 PM~18146110
> *aight c sur bro je tcheck sa pi wai sa serai cool un ptit trip down town ake toi dimanche
> *




:thumbsup: tu couches tu dans le nid avec tout les autres mon All-X?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2010, 11:15 PM~18139204
> *pas de trouble bro !!!
> always ready &  happy  to help !!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *




j'ai reçu ton pm  Merci bro!!!! M'a aller voir sa bientooooo :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2010, 09:25 PM~18146933
> *j'ai reçu ton pm    Merci bro!!!! M'a aller voir sa bientooooo :biggrin:
> *


hey twan attend un peux je revien de rider pis je suis aller la ou cétait pis il on déménager :angry: 
mais il y a pas de trouble ma appler mon oncle il va me donner un adresse !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2010, 12:14 AM~18148808
> *hey  twan  attend un peux je revien de rider pis je suis aller la ou cétait  pis  il on déménager :angry:
> mais il y a pas de trouble ma appler mon oncle il va me donner un adresse !!
> *



oh sérieux :0 poche!!!! 
Si tu peux sa serais nice, on s'en reparle bro!!!  

t'as eu une belle ride?? :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2010, 11:01 AM~18152048
> *oh sérieux :0 poche!!!!
> Si tu peux sa serais nice, on s'en reparle bro!!!
> 
> t'as eu une belle ride?? :cheesy:
> *


yup un bon 35 km façile !!! :biggrin: 
mais il y a pas trouble bro tavoir le nouveau adresse ou une autre !!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 27 2010, 10:08 AM~18151764
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2010, 06:28 PM~18155951
> *yup un bon 35 km façile  !!!  :biggrin:
> mais il y  a pas trouble bro tavoir le nouveau adresse ou une autre !!      :thumbsup:
> *




alright tu me communiqueras ça :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeahhhhhhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2010, 01:13 PM~18163199
> *alright tu me communiqueras ça  :biggrin:
> *


YUP !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2010, 02:35 PM~18163810
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

t-t-t :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

ttt from page 2


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## Ant-Wan

What's going on bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 06:22 PM~18176598
> * What's going on bro
> *


I,M GOING TO SEE MY OLD FRIEND 
MARTIN FOR SOME NEW TATTOO !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 29 2010, 07:01 PM~18177094
> *I,M  GOING TO SEE  MY OLD  FRIEND
> MARTIN  FOR  SOME  NEW  TATTOO  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: koooollll.... you know what you want??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 07:20 PM~18177304
> *:cheesy: koooollll.... you know what you want??
> *


YUP !!! :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 31 2010, 12:17 AM~18190470
> *:wave:
> *


 WOUHAAAA !! HI EVERY -1 I,M JUST GETHING OUT OF BED & SLOWLY GETHING READY 
TO RIDE DOWN TOWN THENE GO TO THE FIREWORKS !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TIME 2 RIDE & GET GROOOVY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: great bro!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY -1 !!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lolow

Good morning lux familia :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 1 2010, 10:02 AM~18197945
> *Good morning lux familia :wave:
> *


HEY GRAND- PAPA 
WASUP !!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:0 yo where all twan pics whent ????


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup y'all.... less then a week before our BBQ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 1 2010, 01:44 PM~18198899
> *:0  yo  where  all twan pics whent ????
> 
> *




photobucket suspended my pictures until the august 12th :angry: mdfk


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 1 2010, 02:02 PM~18199025
> *photobucket suspended my pictures until the august 12th :angry: mdfk
> *


WHY ??? :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## pimp_seb

allo touts le monde ca va


----------



## syked1

tes encore vivant toi? lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 1 2010, 11:16 PM~18203700
> *tes encore vivant toi? lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ouin


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 1 2010, 11:27 PM~18203817
> *:0
> *


ca va abel pi ta tu refait bufais ton char


----------



## pimp_seb

pi c koi ki ce passe avec broche a foin :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 01:37 AM~18203888
> *pi c koi ki ce passe avec broche a foin :biggrin:
> *



c koi ki se passe de bon avec toé j-s?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wow:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 05:28 AM~18204848
> *c koi ki se passe de bon avec toé j-s?
> *


pas grand chose apart que un de mes chum est mort dans la nuit de vendredi a samedi


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 09:16 AM~18205059
> *pas grand chose apart que un de mes chum est mort dans la nuit de vendredi a samedi
> *



ish... c la merde sa!!! tu viens au BBQ j'espère :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 01:16 AM~18203700
> *tes encore vivant toi? lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: hey welcome back big bro !!! :wave: :wave:
hope you dide get big fish & hade good temperture during your vacation !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 01:16 AM~18203700
> *tes encore vivant toi? lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lui oui, c'est som ami qui ne l'est plus...! :angel:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 10:28 AM~18205310
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: hey  welcome back  big bro  !!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *



x2  


hope you had a good trip and a great time on vacation :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 08:17 AM~18205258
> *ish... c la merde sa!!! tu viens au BBQ j'espère :0
> *


ouin surment pi je vais enmenais mon projet ki est pas encore monter


----------



## pimp_seb

c l'accident ki a eu a repentigny ca fait cher en criss de pedre un chum de meme (juste 19 ans)


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 12:15 PM~18205933
> *ouin surment pi je vais enmenais mon projet ki est pas encore monter
> *


 :0 REALLY WHAT A SURPRICE !!!! :0 
:rofl: LOLOLOLOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: LOLOLOLOLOL :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS BBQ IN LESS THAN A WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 12:15 PM~18205933
> *ouin surment pi je vais enmenais mon projet ki est pas encore monter
> *



:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2010, 12:30 PM~18206042
> *LUXURIOUS BBQ IN LESS THAN A WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin: 


final countdown is started....


5 days.............. hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 12:43 PM~18206159
> *:yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> final countdown is started....
> 5 days.............. hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

YUP & COUNTING !!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 10:42 AM~18206149
> *:0
> *


je vais porter ma fourche au chome jeudi pi a la fin du moi je vais commender mes pieces par joe money aka broche a fouin aka ptit clin :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 02:09 PM~18206811
> *je vais porter ma fourche au chome jeudi  pi a la fin du moi je vais commender mes pieces par joe money aka broche a fouin aka ptit clin :biggrin:
> *


:0 HMG !!! :0 
EVEN MORE FUNY IT,S GLUE BOY SO !! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:  
LOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 02:09 PM~18206811
> *je vais porter ma fourche au chome jeudi  pi a la fin du moi je vais commender mes pieces par joe money aka broche a fouin aka ptit clin :biggrin:
> *




:0 hokhéééé.... J'ai hâte de voir sa!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 12:54 PM~18206240
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> YUP  &  COUNTING  !!!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 02:32 PM~18206959
> *:0 hokhéééé.... J'ai hâte de voir sa!!!
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
REALLY DONT COUNT ON IT 2 MUTCH 
DURING YOUR LIFE TIME .. :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:    
IT,S GLUE BOY AFTHER ALL !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 02:39 PM~18207002
> *:0 :biggrin:
> REALLY  DONT  COUNT ON IT  2 MUTCH
> DURING  YOUR  LIFE  TIME   ..  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> IT,S  GLUE  BOY  AFTHER  ALL  !!!
> *



:roflmao: no but we always can be surprised  even if it's glue boy  


hie new fork with a glue chrome finish :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ant-Wan, *syked1*


what's up bro


----------



## syked1

hehehhe good old glue boy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 03:47 PM~18207535
> *:roflmao: no but we always can be surprised  even if it's glue boy
> hie new fork with a glue chrome finish :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 04:04 PM~18207665
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Ant-Wan, syked1
> what's up bro
> *


chillin like a villain, cleaning, checkin my mail, doing some things i couldnt do in the woods


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 04:19 PM~18207771
> *chillin like a villain, cleaning, checkin my mail, doing some things i couldnt do in the woods
> *



like shitting on a toilet C


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 04:20 PM~18207786
> *like shitting on a toilet C
> *


heheheheheh actuallly no we are one of the lucky chalet with running water toilets and a shower even  il y a un champs/tank septic sur le terrain - et mes parents vont refaire le "toilet - le toilet a trou dans terre lol" dehors lan prochaine car il y en avais pas depuis 6 ans quands lancien proprio a enlever pis apres le mort donc ca passer 4 ans vide bon apart les souris lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 04:24 PM~18207817
> *heheheheheh actuallly no we are one of the lucky chalet with running water toilets and a shower even   il y a un champs/tank septic sur le terrain - et mes parents vont refaire le "toilet - le toilet a trou dans terre lol" dehors lan prochaine car il y en avais pas depuis 6 ans quands lancien proprio a enlever pis apres  le mort donc ca passer 4 ans vide bon apart les souris lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 04:24 PM~18207817
> *heheheheheh actuallly no we are one of the lucky chalet with running water toilets and a shower even   il y a un champs/tank septic sur le terrain - et mes parents vont refaire le "toilet - le toilet a trou dans terre lol" dehors lan prochaine car il y en avais pas depuis 6 ans quands lancien proprio a enlever pis apres  le mort donc ca passer 4 ans vide bon apart les souris lol
> *



oh damn :wow: lucky...!

Hope you had a great time  apart of that  héhé


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 12:32 PM~18206959
> *:0 hokhéééé.... J'ai hâte de voir sa!!!
> 
> *


moi avec j'ai hete de voir mon bike fini


----------



## pimp_seb

mais je sais pas si ca serais beau avec ring de roue black chrome parce que mon bike est jaune metalique


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 06:34 PM~18209081
> *mais je sais pas si ca serais beau avec ring de roue black chrome parce que mon bike est jaune metalique
> *


no ca sera pas tro bo, fait peinturer ou powder coater


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 06:37 PM~18209104
> *no ca sera pas tro bo, fait peinturer ou powder coater
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
YOU GOT A POINT RIGHT THERE BROTHER !!! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 04:37 PM~18209104
> *no ca sera pas tro bo, fait peinturer ou powder coater
> *


ok noir ou mauve


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 06:49 PM~18209213
> *ok noir ou mauve
> *


moi je dirais mauve car c'est ta complémentaire à ton jaune... mais encore là, sa dépend c'est quoi le thème de ton bike!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 06:28 PM~18209024
> *moi avec j'ai hete de voir mon bike fini
> *



je veux pas te décevoir, mais c'est jamais fini un bike... yé fini quand tu as pu une ¢


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 06:54 PM~18209256
> *je veux pas te décevoir, mais c'est jamais fini un bike... yé fini quand tu as pu une ¢
> *


C MÈME PAS VRAIS MOI MON BIKE IL ES FINIE OU PRESQUE ...  :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 04:53 PM~18209247
> *moi je dirais mauve car c'est ta complémentaire à ton jaune... mais encore là, sa dépend c'est quoi le thème de ton bike!!
> *


c le nom d'un gang de rue (latin king)


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 07:24 PM~18209531
> *c le nom d'un gang de rue  (latin king)
> *


donc fait la en noir ou un autre jaune plus ou moin foncer


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 05:26 PM~18209556
> *donc fait la en noir ou un autre jaune plus ou moin foncer
> *


je vais les metre noir


----------



## syked1

bonne idee, besoin d flakes ? jen ai bcp - un poignier de mon bon mix de silver, cuivre, et gold ? 20$ le 28 G


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 06:35 PM~18210198
> *bonne idee, besoin d flakes ? jen ai bcp - un poignier de mon bon mix de silver, cuivre, et gold ? 20$ le 28 G
> *


ta tu une photo


----------



## pimp_seb

combien ca coute D Twist bearing cups


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 10:01 PM~18211050
> *combien ca coute D Twist bearing cups
> *


ton père ta la pas dit lolol !!!!!
chromer ou pas pis combien ten veux ??? :scrutinize: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 08:20 PM~18211237
> *ton père ta la pas dit  lolol !!!!!
> chromer ou pas pis combien ten veux ??? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:    :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


un set pour la fourche 21.1 pi un set pour le pedalier


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 10:52 PM~18211606
> *un set pour la fourche 21.1 pi un set pour le pedalier
> *


CHROMER OU PAS ??? :dunno: :uh:
CUZ LE CHROMAGE ÇA C UN PLUS ...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 09:31 PM~18210690
> *ta tu une photo
> *


pas vraiment cest dur a photographer, mais cest un mix 1:1:1 donc tout egal les trois couleurs - y bo, cest le meme que jai donner a jo pas de chain


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 08:57 PM~18211655
> *CHROMER  OU  PAS  ???    :dunno:  :uh:
> CUZ LE CHROMAGE  ÇA  C  UN  PLUS ...
> *


chromer c combien


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 2 2010, 11:39 PM~18212045
> *chromer c combien
> *


I DONT REMEMBER ??? :dunno: 
ASK TWAN OU TON PÈRE
BUT IT,S
& THE
3 NUMBERS FOR THE 4 CUPS FOR SURE :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

allo touts le monde


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup guyz


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2010, 10:23 AM~18215005
> *:wave: sup guyz
> *


HI TWAN !!!
WELL I,M SLOWLY GETING OUT OF BED & GETING READY TO EAT !!!  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: NIGHT CREATURE FOOD OF COURSE LOL !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2010, 11:00 AM~18215246
> *HI  TWAN  !!!
> WELL I,M  SLOWLY  GETING OUT OF  BED  &  GETING  READY  TO  EAT !!!    :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: NIGHT CREATURE  FOOD  OF  COURSE  LOL  !!!!
> *



héhé.... :0 you are early this morning... have good meal


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2010, 11:06 AM~18215277
> *héhé....  :0 you are early this morning... have good meal
> *


YUP IT MAYBE CUZ OF THE RAIN 
I WHENT TO BED REAL 
EARLY LAST 
MORNING
OR NIGHT
CALL IT
THE WAY
YOU WANT HEHEHE !!!! :biggrin:  

THX I,M ENJOYING THE SPECIAL MIX RIGHT NOW AFTHER MY 2 CORONA HAHAHA   :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
   
  



T-T-T !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2010, 11:20 AM~18215373
> *YUP IT MAYBE CUZ OF THE  RAIN
> I WHENT  TO  BED REAL
> EARLY  LAST
> MORNING
> OR NIGHT
> CALL IT
> THE WAY
> YOU  WANT  HEHEHE  !!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> THX  I,M ENJOYING  THE SPECIAL  MIX  RIGHT  NOW AFTHER  MY  2 CORONA HAHAHA      :thumbsup:  !!!!
> *



now... how many coronas??? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2010, 08:46 PM~18219934
> *now... how many coronas??? :biggrin:
> *


ok ok maybe more then 2 lets say something more like 4 lol !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2010, 09:17 PM~18220222
> *ok ok maybe more then 2  lets say something more  like 4  lol !!!  :biggrin:
> *




:0 so there's at least 2 more.... where are they?? :dunno:




:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2010, 09:21 PM~18220247
> *:0 so there's at least 2 more.... where are they?? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


WHERE DO YOU THINK THEY WHENT ??
SAME PLACE AS THE SPECIAL MIX .. :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 4 2010, 12:22 AM~18222323
> *WHERE DO YOU THINK  THEY WHENT  ??
> SAME PLACE  AS THE  SPECIAL MIX  ..  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: That's perfect between the bacon and the scrambled eggs


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning


----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 4 2010, 12:29 AM~18222401
> *:biggrin: That's perfect between the bacon and the scrambled eggs
> *


  :biggrin: 
LOLOL !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 4 2010, 08:30 AM~18225476
> *GOOOOOOD  MORNING  EVERY-1  !!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *



good night bro :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Aug 4 2010, 11:28 PM~18231688
> *good night bro  :biggrin:
> *



you 2 ALL-x 

it's gonna be a crazy saturday.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Nice you can stay for the ride.... :biggrin: 
and there shouldn't be no camaros ''pas pire'' only lowriders ''de fou''


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Aug 4 2010, 11:28 PM~18231688
> *good night bro  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:   
maybe for you but not for night creature like me !!! 
lol the fun is just starting ...  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 4 2010, 11:59 PM~18231953
> *:biggrin:
> maybe for you  but not for  night creature like  me !!!
> lol  the fun is  just starting  ...   :biggrin:
> *



 héhéhé... what's your plan for tonight?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2010, 12:16 AM~18232096
> * héhéhé... what's your plan for tonight?
> *


well 
i started by a few ttt epissode of beavis & butthead 
afther that a few best episode of married whit children
then i finish whit a few drawing of the new custom parts for next year !!! 
now i think that it,s time for me like all night creature to go to my bed n rest a bit .. :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup OG


----------



## pimp_seb

c chair en criss du chrome de cher gg 275$ par piece (ma fourche)


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 5 2010, 03:43 PM~18236923
> *c chair en criss du chrome de cher gg 275$ par piece  (ma fourche)
> *


LOL WHAT DIDE YOU THINK IT WOULD COST ??
PIS GG A TOUJOURS ÉTER CHER ANYWAY TRY MM C DU BON QUALITER PIS IL ON DES BON
PRIX .... MAIS ÇA VA TOUJOUR ÈTRE CHER C SURE TA RIEN POUR RIEN PIS LA QUALITER 
ÇA SE PAYE C COMME ÇA DANS LA VIE . TON PÈRE TA LA PAS DIT ??? LOLOL :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 5 2010, 03:43 PM~18236923
> *c chair en criss du chrome de cher gg 275$ par piece  (ma fourche)
> *


hehehehehhe tu vien d'allumer que cest pas donner lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 5 2010, 04:20 PM~18237269
> *hehehehehhe tu vien d'allumer que cest pas donner lol
> *


REMEMBER YOUR TALKING ABOULT GLUE BOY ,
MAYBE HE COULD USE ALUMINUM FOIL AND & GLUE IT ON TO IS FORK LOLOL :rofl: :biggrin: THAT 
WOULD MORE CHEAP !!!!


----------



## syked1

yeah that could work lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 5 2010, 03:43 PM~18236923
> *c chair en criss du chrome de cher gg 275$ par piece  (ma fourche)
> *




Je me rapelle il y a 2-3 ans....

''.... bin là, une fourche custom sa me coûtera pas 500$!''

:uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 5 2010, 03:43 PM~18236923
> *c chair en criss du chrome de cher gg 275$ par piece  (ma fourche)
> *



Sa m'a couté 50$ faire chromer 2 cup D TWIST


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 5 2010, 02:17 PM~18237251
> *LOL WHAT DIDE YOU  THINK  IT WOULD COST  ??
> PIS GG  A TOUJOURS  ÉTER  CHER ANYWAY  TRY  MM  C DU BON  QUALITER  PIS IL ON DES BON
> PRIX  ....  MAIS ÇA VA TOUJOUR ÈTRE  CHER C SURE  TA RIEN POUR RIEN  PIS LA QUALITER
> ÇA SE  PAYE  C COMME ÇA DANS LA VIE  . TON  PÈRE  TA LA PAS  DIT  ???  LOLOL    :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


c ca que je vais fair je vais aller porter ca cher mm j'ai pas le choi


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2010, 02:47 PM~18237451
> *Je me rapelle il y a 2-3 ans....
> 
> ''.... bin là, une fourche custom sa me coûtera pas 500$!''
> 
> :uh:
> *


c du vole a ce prix aussi bin de fair golder


----------



## pimp_seb

pi le pir dans touts ca c j'ai vue le boss de cher gg en fin de semaine passer pi je lui est demander a combien qui me ferais ca i ma dit 75$ par morseau


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 5 2010, 05:42 PM~18237919
> *pi le pir dans touts ca c j'ai vue le boss de cher gg en fin de semaine passer pi je lui est demander a combien qui me ferais ca i ma dit 75$ par morseau
> *


vasi avec ton meilleur deal


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 5 2010, 05:31 PM~18237834
> *c du vole a ce prix aussi bin de fair golder
> *



non, sa va te couter 1000$ et + faire golder sa


----------



## D-ice69

it,s glue boy, bro i think the best is thing for him to do is to glue 
aluminum foil on is fork lol !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 5 2010, 06:20 PM~18238252
> *it,s  glue boy,  bro  i think  the  best is  thing for him to do  is to  glue
> aluminum  foil  on is fork  lol  !!!
> *



That's some good leafing quality right there :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2010, 07:02 PM~18238647
> *That's some good leafing quality right there :rofl:
> *


yup lol !!!! :biggrin:  :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 5 2010, 04:34 PM~18237360
> *yeah that could work lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
yup & like twan said that would make some 
dammm good leafing quality lol !!!  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

hehehehehe esti de glue boy


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2010, 04:07 PM~18238118
> *vasi avec ton meilleur deal
> *


c ca que je vais fair


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 5 2010, 11:23 PM~18240899
> *c ca que je vais fair
> *



cool, fak tu as se chormé pour venir au bbq j'espère :0 ???


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup mofos...


2-more-hoe is THE big L day hno:
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yup yup


----------



## D-ice69

wasup every-1 !!! 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
   
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 6 2010, 05:53 PM~18247048
> *hno:
> *


  :cheesy: :cheesy: 

it,s all ready to go over here for the big day tomorow !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 6 2010, 08:01 PM~18247868
> *  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> it,s  all  ready  to go over  here for the  big day tomorow  !!!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

*
HERE WE ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

    
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOD EVENING EVERY STILL FELLING GROOVY FROM LAST NIGHT RIDE :biggrin:  :thumbsup: SO IT,S TIME FOR ME TO RETURN TO MY CRIPT & R.I.P LIKE ALL NIGHT CREATURE DO !!! :yes:  :nicoderm:  
THE BBQ WAS GREAT the best 1 ever ...  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

pics of yesterday are uploading..... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 8 2010, 05:59 PM~18258284
> *pics of yesterday are uploading..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:

CAN WAIT TO 2 SEE !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## alex_low

nice clip les gars wow


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 9 2010, 08:26 AM~18262901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  
COOL !!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by alex_low+Aug 9 2010, 02:34 PM~18264972-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice clip les gars wow
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Aug 9 2010, 03:03 PM~18265225
> *:biggrin:
> COOL  !!
> *


 :thumbsup: une couple de moves pour finir ça


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 9 2010, 04:28 PM~18265997
> *:thumbsup: une couple de moves pour finir ça
> *


yup yup avec un peux d,aide je devrait en finir 3 nouveux bien vite !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 9 2010, 08:26 AM~18262901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit nice clip


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 9 2010, 05:26 AM~18262901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  SUPER!!!


----------



## vegASS

this sunday the ghetto birdie won the first place of the european bike contest :0 :biggrin: 




























the 3 winer with the Organizer :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 9 2010, 06:50 PM~18269095
> *this sunday the ghetto birdie won the first place of the european bike contest  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 3 winer with the Organizer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL DESERVE! THATS A CLEAN BIKE! CONGRATS TO ALL DA WINNERS


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 9 2010, 09:50 PM~18269095
> *this sunday the ghetto birdie won the first place of the european bike contest  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 3 winer with the Organizer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS TO MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY - 1 !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

hey Twan


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Aug 10 2010, 09:38 AM~18273220-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOOOOOOD  MORNING  EVERY - 1  !!!!!    :biggrin:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Sup Jeff
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Aug 10 2010, 01:40 PM~18274811
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: Sup Jay


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 9 2010, 09:50 PM~18269095
> *this sunday the ghetto birdie won the first place of the european bike contest  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 3 winer with the Organizer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW :wow: Ce 12'' est vraiment superbe! Heureux de voir que même loin de la source, vous pouvez faire mieux que plusieurs en Amérique :biggrin: 

LUX 4 LifE


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 10 2010, 01:41 PM~18274814
> *hey Twan
> *



uffin:


----------



## vegASS

Salut les frero je vous presente david aka icecream un tres grand ami a moi qui viens de rentré en tant que prospect au LUXURIOUS france  

le voici avec douk









voici son projet qui n'est pas tout a fait terminer reste juste a chromé les parts et quel finition
il a tout realiser lui meme sauf la peinture qui est faite par djoce
une foi fini il a le projet de construire un char comme vous dites chez vous :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:23 PM~18275579
> *Salut les frero je vous presente david aka icecream un tres grand ami a moi qui viens de rentré en tant que prospect au LUXURIOUS france
> 
> le voici avec douk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voici son projet qui n'est pas tout a fait terminer reste juste a chromé les parts et quel finition
> il a tout realiser lui meme sauf la peinture qui est faite par djoce
> une foi fini il a le projet de construire un char comme vous dites chez vous :biggrin:
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img291/3149/dsc05645i.jpg
> http://a.imageshack.us/img690/1408/dsc09017w.jpg
> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4130/img0328fz.jpg
> *



En effet,il a l'aire TRÈS GRAND!!! :biggrin: 

Il t'as un esti de bike, comme on dirait chez nous  Assez impressionnant également!!! 
12'' aussi?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:23 PM~18275579
> *Salut les frero je vous presente david aka icecream un tres grand ami a moi qui viens de rentré en tant que prospect au LUXURIOUS france
> 
> le voici avec douk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voici son projet qui n'est pas tout a fait terminer reste juste a chromé les parts et quel finition
> il a tout realiser lui meme sauf la peinture qui est faite par djoce
> une foi fini il a le projet de construire un char comme vous dites chez vous :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:  T-T-T !!!!


----------



## vegASS

ahahaha :biggrin: assez grand c claire
c un 16pouces sa particularité cest ke chaque rou es articulé par un verin pnematique il peut faire des superbe figures :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:35 PM~18275679
> *ahahaha :biggrin: assez grand  c claire
> c un 16pouces sa particularité cest ke chaque rou es articulé par un verin pnematique il peut faire des superbe figures :wow:
> *



:wow: photo de ces détails?


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 12:44 PM~18275754
> *:wow: photo de ces détails?
> *


IL EST EN TRIN DE SINSCRIRE SUR LIL 
il va faire un buildup avec tout les details


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 10 2010, 02:23 PM~18275579
> *Salut les frero je vous presente david aka icecream un tres grand ami a moi qui viens de rentré en tant que prospect au LUXURIOUS france
> 
> le voici avec douk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voici son projet qui n'est pas tout a fait terminer reste juste a chromé les parts et quel finition
> il a tout realiser lui meme sauf la peinture qui est faite par djoce
> une foi fini il a le projet de construire un char comme vous dites chez vous :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


completement malade! en passant il est pas si grand mais Douk est un nain!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:56 PM~18275837
> *IL EST EN TRIN DE SINSCRIRE SUR LIL
> il va faire un buildup avec tout les details
> *



cooolll :biggrin: 

En passant félicitation pour la première place!!
Ce sera pas facile a battre :thumbsup: T ~ T ~ T


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 10 2010, 04:03 PM~18275925
> *completement malade! en passant il est pas si grand mais Douk est un nain!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

sa me donne juuste envie de faire mon nouveau frame hno:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: bo travail


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

ttt for some bad ass bikes :biggrin:


----------



## abel

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=480599654814


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 10 2010, 07:24 PM~18277524
> *http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=480599654814
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 10 2010, 04:24 PM~18277524
> *http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=480599654814
> *


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vegASS

THATS GANNNNNGSTAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 10 2010, 07:24 PM~18277524
> *http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=480599654814
> *



:roflmao: ahahaha


----------



## IceCreamm

Salut Les freros, me voici en ligne sur layitlow
merci pour les bon commentaire, je vais faire mon build up !!

et damnn abel , it's just Gangsta hahaha


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 



GOOOOOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by IceCreamm_@Aug 11 2010, 07:49 AM~18282723
> *Salut Les freros, me voici en ligne sur layitlow
> merci pour les bon commentaire, je vais faire mon build up !!
> 
> et damnn abel , it's just Gangsta hahaha
> *



Bienvenu sur LIL frèro!! :biggrin: c'est la plus belle merveille du net ce site :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by IceCreamm_@Aug 11 2010, 07:49 AM~18282723
> *Salut Les freros, me voici en ligne sur layitlow
> merci pour les bon commentaire, je vais faire mon build up !!
> 
> et damnn abel , it's just Gangsta hahaha
> *


WELCOME ON BROTHER !!!  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by IceCreamm_@Aug 11 2010, 06:49 AM~18282723
> *Salut Les freros, me voici en ligne sur layitlow
> merci pour les bon commentaire, je vais faire mon build up !!
> 
> et damnn abel , it's just Gangsta hahaha
> *


bienvenue parmi nous David!!! Ton bike est a couper le souffle!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 9 2010, 08:50 PM~18269095
> *this sunday the ghetto birdie won the first place of the european bike contest  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 3 winer with the Organizer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vegASS

*wasssssssssssupppppp lux soldiers*


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by IceCreamm_@Aug 11 2010, 04:49 AM~18282723
> *Salut Les freros, me voici en ligne sur layitlow
> merci pour les bon commentaire, je vais faire mon build up !!
> 
> et damnn abel , it's just Gangsta hahaha
> *



YEAH
welcom bro'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 11 2010, 06:30 AM~18282997
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOOOOOD  MORNING    BROTHERS  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


morning frero :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 11 2010, 01:12 PM~18284201
> *wasssssssssssupppppp lux soldiers
> *



Journée de congé aujourdhui! Tondre le gazon,prendre le soleil, quelques petits trucs ici et là et je donne un cours ce soir... Quoi de bon vegASS


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 11 2010, 01:20 PM~18284261
> *Journée de congé aujourdhui! Tondre le gazon,prendre le soleil, quelques petits trucs ici et là et je donne un cours ce soir... Quoi de bon vegASS
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 GUESS WHAT I WILL BE DOING IN A FEW MINUTES 
HUMMMM ??? I,M SURE YOU DONT HAVE A GUESS LOL ..    :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

peinture d'auto a donner je vais vous dir les couleur tento


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 11 2010, 05:32 PM~18286046
> *peinture d'auto a donner je vais vous dir les couleur tento
> *



LET'S GO.. SHOOT SA!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 11 2010, 01:25 PM~18284294
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> GUESS WHAT  I WILL BE DOING  IN A FEW MINUTES
> HUMMMM ??? I,M  SURE  YOU DONT HAVE A GUESS  LOL ..       :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :dunno: ahaha


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 11 2010, 03:34 PM~18286063
> *LET'S GO.. SHOOT SA!!!
> *


ca sra pas long


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 11 2010, 05:32 PM~18286046
> *peinture d'auto a donner je vais vous dir les couleur tento
> *


cest tu des chose que tavais quand moi pis joe sont venu chez toi? tu nous a donner des restant genre cest ca? je suis interesser puis je viendra les chercher


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 11 2010, 12:12 PM~18284201
> *wasssssssssssupppppp lux soldiers
> *


yooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 11 2010, 04:59 PM~18286782
> *cest tu des chose que tavais quand moi pis joe sont venu chez toi? tu nous a donner des restant genre cest ca? je suis interesser puis je viendra les chercher
> *


oui c ca


----------



## pimp_seb

flakes house of kolor r31 rich gold presque plein a vendre 10$


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 11 2010, 08:43 PM~18287478
> *flakes house of kolor  r31 rich gold presque plein a vendre 10$
> *



Est-ce que la colle vient avec???


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 11 2010, 10:38 PM~18289574
> *Est-ce que la colle vient avec???
> *


non :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 12 2010, 12:47 AM~18289663
> *non  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 11 2010, 08:43 PM~18287478
> *flakes house of kolor  r31 rich gold presque plein a vendre 10$
> *


rajoute la avec le lot pis je rprendre ttpis je vien cherche a kelk part


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 12 2010, 01:11 AM~18289837
> *rajoute la avec le lot pis je rprendre ttpis je vien cherche a kelk part
> *



:0 sounds like a good deal right here


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 12 2010, 01:14 AM~18289860
> *:0 sounds like a good deal right here
> *


yup ca va aller bien avec les 5 ou 6 autre pot de peinte jai deja de lui, puis mes 4 livres de flakes


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 11 2010, 11:11 PM~18289837
> *rajoute la avec le lot pis je rprendre ttpis je vien cherche a kelk part
> *


ok la peinture je te la donne mais le flakes c 10$ c pas chair


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 12 2010, 02:40 AM~18290471
> *ok la peinture je te la donne mais le flakes c 10$ c pas chair
> *


ok pas trouble quand est-ce qu'on se joindre pis ou? moi chus libres les jours pour encore une semaine ou p-e 2


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! 
LAST NIGHT ME AND MY BIG BRO HADE A GREAT 
RIDE FOR MY SELF I STARTED RIDING AT 2.30 PM AND FINISH WHIT JAY AT AROUND 11.40 PM OR SO ... LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!! :yes: :yes:
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 12 2010, 12:47 AM~18290508
> *ok pas trouble quand est-ce qu'on se joindre pis ou? moi chus libres les jours pour encore une semaine ou p-e 2
> *


pas en fin de semaine mais peut etre mardi ou mercredi prochin


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 12 2010, 01:06 PM~18292567
> *pas en fin de semaine mais peut etre mardi ou mercredi prochin
> *


ok ca marche man VENDU, tu me PM pour me dire ou pis quand pis je sera la


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 12 2010, 11:10 AM~18292593
> *ok ca marche man VENDU, tu me PM pour me dire ou pis quand pis je sera la
> *


ok


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS FRANCE*


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 12 2010, 07:16 PM~18295478
> *FRANCE</span>*


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 
   
  
 



GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IceCreamm

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 13 2010, 01:16 AM~18295478
> *LUXURIOUS FRANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thanks David !!
voici le lien du build up sur LIL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18300262

tu as remarqué que l'engraving sur l'arriére du kit trike etait inspiré de tes pomp??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by IceCreamm_@Aug 13 2010, 09:50 AM~18300302
> *Thanks David !!
> voici le lien du build up sur LIL
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18300262
> 
> tu as remarqué que l'engraving sur l'arriére du kit trike etait inspiré de tes pomp??
> *


COOL BRO J,AI BIEN AIMER LA LIEN DU BUILD UP 
BRO KEEP IT UP !!!! :biggrin:   

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 13 2010, 01:09 PM~18302693
> *COOL  BRO  J,AI  BIEN  AIMER    LA  LIEN  DU  BUILD  UP
> BRO  KEEP  IT  UP  !!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> LUXURIOUS  4  EVER  !!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
  
 


T-T-T !!!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS FAMILY 
BROTHERS !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 14 2010, 10:32 AM~18307195
> *GOOOOOOD MORNING  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY
> BROTHERS  !!!!      :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 14 2010, 02:23 PM~18308277
> *:wave: sup bro
> *


get readdy to go to the firework tonight !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 14 2010, 07:32 AM~18307195
> *GOOOOOOD MORNING  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY
> BROTHERS  !!!!      :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


morning bro morning at all :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 14 2010, 03:53 PM~18308794
> *get  readdy  to go to the firework tonight  !!!    :thumbsup:
> *



you get prepared in advance... it's only at 10 tonight


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 14 2010, 04:00 PM~18308833
> *morning bro morning at all :wave:
> *



sup veg


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Douk

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2010, 05:42 PM~18309421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: nice pic dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 14 2010, 05:49 PM~18309458
> *:thumbsup: nice pic dave
> *



:cheesy: x2

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

jeffy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

poups


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

poups


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

twan


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

jeffbike


----------



## pimp_seb

jason j'ai du clair tinter pagan gold kandy je te le vent 15$ si tu le veut


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 15 2010, 12:21 AM~18311074
> *jason j'ai du clair tinter pagan gold kandy je te le vent 15$ si tu le veut
> *


$10 qui fera $20 en tt pour tt


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 15 2010, 01:03 AM~18312043
> *$10 qui fera $20 en tt pour tt
> *


ok


----------



## IceCreamm

TTT Lux Bike


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## vegASS




----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 16 2010, 01:29 PM~18321712
> *:wave:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY WASUP TWAN !!! :wave: :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

hey hey


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 16 2010, 01:42 PM~18321847
> *HEY  HEY  WASUP  TWAN  !!!      :wave:  :biggrin:     :thumbsup:
> *



:0 working working... off tomorow :biggrin: and wednesday


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2010, 03:40 PM~18322982
> *hey hey
> *



 What's going on bro


----------



## syked1

not much had an interview, was a waste of time. full time shipper for 11/h 


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, AFFILIATED MONTE


wasup affiliated T-Dot


----------



## syked1

puis J-S quand est-ce qu'on se joindre ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2010, 04:38 PM~18323542
> *not much had an interview, was a waste of time. full time shipper for 11/h
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, AFFILIATED MONTE
> wasup affiliated T-Dot
> *


 :thumbsdown: 

not cool bro ..

I HOPE YOU FIND A GOOD ONE SOON !!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: syked1, lesstime,* pimp_seb*

Glue boy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

sti que j'ai hate de sortir mon bike


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 17 2010, 12:50 AM~18329139
> *sti que j'ai hate de sortir mon bike
> *


ouin avoue lol


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## vegASS

THATSSS GANNGNNNSTAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :loco: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 17 2010, 12:50 AM~18329139
> *sti que j'ai hate de sortir mon bike
> *



dit moi pas que sa va arriver!!??? :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 17 2010, 12:50 AM~18329139
> *sti que j'ai hate de sortir mon bike
> *


nooooo for real !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 17 2010, 02:23 PM~18332896
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HEY TWAN GOOD MORNING WASUP BROTHER !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 17 2010, 02:26 PM~18332914
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HEY  TWAN  GOOD  MORNING  WASUP  BROTHER  !!!!
> *



cuttin a *S* on a vinyl to put in my car's back window  
going to a show d'humoriste tonight :cheesy: 

Sup Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 17 2010, 02:30 PM~18332948
> *cuttin a S on a vinyl to put in my car's back window
> going to a show d'humoriste tonight :cheesy:
> 
> Sup Jeff :biggrin:
> *


JUST GOT UP AFTHER HAVING WORK ON MY NEW PARTS 
FOR THE D-ICE ALL NIGHT NOW IT,S JUST 
PUTING ON THE FINISHING TOUCH 
& MAKE IT HAPPEN !!! 

:biggrin: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 17 2010, 05:17 PM~18334406
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


hey hey :biggrin: lolow what,s new ?? 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

jeffy


----------



## pimp_seb

jason c tu possible de venir me rejoindre au metro prefontaine a place parce que j'ai un petit truk a fair dans ce coin la aujour d'hui (je t'appelle bin que j'arrive je vais etre la ver entre 2h00 et 3h00pm)


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 18 2010, 01:18 AM~18339397
> *jason c tu possible de venir me rejoindre au metro prefontaine a place parce que j'ai un petit truk a fair dans ce coin la aujour d'hui (je t'appelle bin que j'arrive je vais etre la ver entre 2h00 et 3h00pm)
> *


oui ca marche


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

A SOLO RIDER WHO CAME DOWN FOR THE BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

nice pix twan


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 18 2010, 12:57 PM~18344093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucking nice take twan I love it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great pics sweet twan!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS

nice pics lux ttt


----------



## IceCreamm

NICEE PIC
TTT


----------



## D-ice69

gooood morning luxuriouS brotherS !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 18 2010, 11:54 AM~18344061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: SICK PIC!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:41 PM~18352727
> *:wow: SICK PIC!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

thx homie !!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:41 PM~18352727
> *:wow: SICK PIC!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> TTT
> *




thank you homie


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup Mahafokn LUX :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 19 2010, 08:29 PM~18355880
> *thank you homie
> *


yup that was a great pic of my bike conti-kit !!!  :thumbsup:
thx twan   ...


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING LUX FAMILY !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hello


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


hell-hoe


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 18 2010, 03:54 PM~18344061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



similar to this one taked at Scrape :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Aug 21 2010, 06:36 PM~18370703-->
> 
> 
> 
> similar to this one taked at Scrape :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:  :thumbsup:
> great pic of my new conti - kit !!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Aug 22 2010, 01:07 PM~18375343
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 
wasup buddy !!! 
we sure hade a great time yesterday !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 22 2010, 03:49 PM~18376278
> *:wave: yes sir :biggrin:
> *


sup whity :biggrin: can you cut me a luxurious ,kinda the size of a car licence plate ????


----------



## syked1

ya you want the 2 parts to make a licence plate (Car license plates in 1/8" stainless = $65 cut and assembled)? or just the 1 logo? = $40


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 12:25 AM~18379906
> *ya you want the 2 parts to make a licence plate (Car license plates in 1/8" stainless = $65 cut and assembled)? or just the 1 logo? = $35
> *


just need the log here what i want :biggrin:  ty i want to weld bolt beind so ne stainless plz just metal


----------



## syked1

you want it 11-1/2" x 5" x 1/8" regular steel ? $40


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 12:34 AM~18380002
> *you want it 11-1/2" x 5" ?
> *


yea i dont want the full size of a licence plate but enouf to weld bold to fit in the holes for the plate ...make sence ????


----------



## syked1

ya


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 12:34 AM~18380002
> *you want it 11-1/2" x 5" x 1/8" regular steel ?  $40
> *


yup  :biggrin: can u have it for the meeting ????


----------



## syked1

ok pay up sucka lol


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 12:37 AM~18380031
> *ok pay up sucka lol
> *


thats not a problem :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

[email protected] is my paypal


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 12:39 AM~18380043
> *[email protected] is my paypal
> *


fuck that shit money in hand at the meeting ,,you know im good for it hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

cant get it in a week sorry


----------



## syked1

takes 2 weeks


----------



## syked1

tes tu passer out devant lordi, ca fait 10-15 minute tu replique


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 12:51 AM~18380113
> *cant get it in a week sorry
> *


what kind of business your doing ............ :cheesy: np ill still give you the money at the meeting


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 01:13 AM~18380303
> *tes tu passer out devant lordi, ca fait 10-15 minute tu replique
> *


mon ordi avait geler  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2010, 01:14 AM~18380314
> *what kind of business your doing ............ :cheesy: np ill still give you the money at the meeting
> *


it takes 7 days lol it aint my fault lol ok, ya would be best cause of punks like west_13 and a few other slow payers have put me behind


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2010, 01:15 AM~18380320
> *mon ordi avait geler    :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## syked1

:wave: wasup Lesstime hows things?


----------



## lesstime

ok i guess 
how bout you


----------



## syked1

not bad getting ready for bed its 1:20 am here


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 01:15 AM~18380325
> *it takes 7 days lol it aint my fault lol ok, ya would be best cause of punks like west_13 and a few other slow payers have put me behind
> *


its ok ,i cya at the meething bro ,, later :wave:


----------



## lesstime

cool bout 11:27 here going to get me some cookies and milk in a few then bed


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

morning jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 12:33 PM~18382919
> *morning jeffy
> *


:wave: :wave: 
HI BIG -J WASUP ?
OVER HERE 
IT,S JUDGE JOE BRUWN TIME ... :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
 

t-t-t !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: 
  :nicoderm: :yes:  
:cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup brothers :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

MONING EVERY-1 !!!!!  :thumbsup:
SUP TWAN .. :wave:


----------



## syked1

hello hello


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 25 2010, 01:48 PM~18402531
> *hello hello
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HEY HEY !!!!!


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 26 2010, 10:06 AM~18410306
> *good morning homies :wave:
> *


GOOOOD MORNING GRAND - PAPA !!!!!
:biggrin: :wave: 
& ALL MY LUX BROTHERS !!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*MONTREAL MEMBERS

MEETING THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 28th AT 6PM AT THE PAWN SHOP*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 26 2010, 09:34 PM~18415403
> *MONTREAL MEMBERS
> 
> MEETING THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 28th AT 6PM AT THE PAWN SHOP
> *


yeah i know mon Dave & double - J lux team will be there !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 26 2010, 08:40 PM~18415476
> *yeah i know  mon  Dave  &    double - J  lux team  will  be there  !!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

you know


----------



## bouncer77

What's up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices on lowrider bike parts and bikes.Just hit us up at 626-652-2179.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 26 2010, 09:34 PM~18415403
> *MONTREAL MEMBERS
> 
> MEETING THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 28th AT 6PM AT THE PAWN SHOP
> *


4sho :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

I just arrive from a audition for a dance crew and I've been selected to be a part of it!!!! :biggrin: 


Never D'Y.... this is what it will look like


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING ALL LUX BROTHERS !!!!!
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:   :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
  
:nicoderm: 


LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5: yess..... forever :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave: hello hello see every1 later


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: 

MORNING GUYS


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 29 2010, 01:43 PM~18433055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 
RANDY !!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 22 2010, 11:15 PM~18380320
> *mon ordi avait geler    :biggrin:
> *


ta un ordi de merde ca veut dire ou bin ta trop de verus


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Aug 30 2010, 02:32 AM~18438234
> *ta un ordi de merde ca veut dire ou bin ta trop de verus
> *


HMG !!!! :uh:
glue boy advise ho boy lololol :rofl: :rofl: !!!!
yo c tu ton père qui ta dit ça lol ... :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
that,s what we call a sticky tip lolololol !!!! :biggrin:  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

goooood morning every-1 !!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning LUX :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave start my new job tomorrow... looks promising...
hey jeffy wanna count some shit tomorrow? get paid with a cheque at the end of the day... Inventory counting of sheets of plexyglass and metal


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2010, 02:08 PM~18441079
> *:wave start my new job tomorrow... looks promising...
> hey jeffy wanna count some shit tomorrow? get paid with a cheque at the end of the day... Inventory counting of sheets of plexyglass and metal
> *



:cheesy: oh shit great for you bro :thumbsup:


hope there is A/C in that shop


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2010, 02:08 PM~18441079
> *:wave start my new job tomorrow... looks promising...
> hey jeffy wanna count some shit tomorrow? get paid with a cheque at the end of the day... Inventory counting of sheets of plexyglass and metal
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

dammm that,s super great news buddy :h5: and yup just tell me the time i,m in for sure !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 1 2010, 08:05 AM~18458578
> *:wave: morning
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hi :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
 :h5: :nicoderm: :yes:
ttt !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 1 2010, 06:01 PM~18462535
> *hi :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## syked1

:h5:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup guys


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: goooood morning guyz !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING LUX FAMILY !!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup family, have a good weekend guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 4 2010, 02:32 PM~18486186
> *sup family, have a good weekend guys
> *


you to big bro !!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
GOOOOOD MORNING LUX FAMILY !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hey guys :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 6 2010, 01:00 PM~18497717
> *hey guys :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## air02

:wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

SSUUUUUUPPP :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2010, 01:08 PM~18441079
> *:wave start my new job tomorrow... looks promising...
> hey jeffy wanna count some shit tomorrow? get paid with a cheque at the end of the day... Inventory counting of sheets of plexyglass and metal
> *


good shit Jay!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2010, 09:27 AM~18504863
> *LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey hey wasup big boss !!!!
luxurious 4 ever ..  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## IceCreamm

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2010, 03:27 PM~18504863
> *LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2010, 09:26 AM~18504862
> *good shit Jay!!!
> *


thx only took 4 months to find something decent


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOD MORNING 2 ALL LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2010, 09:27 AM~18504863
> *LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 8 2010, 10:14 AM~18513880
> *GOOOOOOOD  MORNING  2  ALL  LUXURIOUS  BROTHERS  !!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup Jeff


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Sep 8 2010, 02:49 PM~18515720-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Sep 8 2010, 03:38 PM~18516069
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

have a good day guys


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS FAMILY BROTHERS !!!!  
:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup guyz


----------



## syked1

hello hello thank god its friday


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2010, 03:40 PM~18534787
> *hello hello thank god its friday
> *


YUP !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 7 2010, 03:36 PM~18507557
> *thx only took 4 months to find something decent
> *


Well now you found it!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOD MORNING LUX FAMILY BROTHERS !!!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: riding tonight with jeffy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 11 2010, 05:05 PM~18542464
> *:thumbsup: riding tonight with jeffy
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 11 2010, 10:51 PM~18543976
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
  
 


t

t

t  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

T

T

T :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

GOOOOOOD MORNING 2 ALL MY LUXURIOUS FAMILY BROTHERS !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

suppp guys


----------



## syked1

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: 

ALL THE WAY 

T

T

T  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sa va les boyz? sorry si je viens moins souvent faire mon tour  Avec l'école et tout.... plus bcp de temps, de plus que je traine pas mon portable avec moi  


LUX4life :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING 2 ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!! 
:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

wasup wasup


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!! :wave: :wave: 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yoooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

hey heyyyyyy :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

yup yup


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

have a good day guys


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
:wave: 

GOOOOOD MORNING TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!


----------



## abel

:wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 18 2010, 01:04 PM~18597922
> *
> *


wasup twan !!! :wave: 
long time no see !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 18 2010, 01:05 PM~18597932
> *wasup  twan  !!!    :wave:
> long time  no see !!!
> *




I know, I'm still alive bro  Spend all my days at school during the week and working during the week-end :0 kind of busy

Sup with you Jeff?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 18 2010, 01:09 PM~18597945
> *I know, I'm still alive bro  Spend all my days at school during the week and working during the week-end :0 kind of busy
> 
> Sup with you Jeff?
> 
> 
> *


PUTING ASIDE THAT MY MOM IS IN THE HOSTPITAL  .
WELL I,M STILL WORKING TO ON MY FENDERS & I FIND A PART TIME JOB IN SNOWBOARD SHOP
FOR THIS WINTER .  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

nice ride saturday buddy


----------



## syked1

ttt for the family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 20 2010, 07:36 PM~18614059
> *nice ride saturday buddy
> *


yup hope we will have 1 or 2 more before the end of the sesson !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

meeting Sat. oct. 2nd


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2010, 01:06 PM~18631744
> *meeting Sat. oct. 2nd
> *


yuppi - doo i,ll be there !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 
lowrider 4 ever !!!!  :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2010, 01:06 PM~18631744
> *meeting Sat. oct. 2nd
> *




44444444444 suuuuuuuuuuuuuuure :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOOOOD DAY 2 ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!
:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :yes:  



LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!  
:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

im buying Gianni's parts and 20" limo frame cause he is moving to ontario and needs money


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 23 2010, 03:08 PM~18643096
> *im buying Gianni's parts and 20" limo frame cause he is moving to ontario and needs money
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

for real !!!


----------



## syked1

yup judas made the birdcage d-twisted parts and custom 20" limo frame


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 23 2010, 03:58 PM~18643560
> *yup judas made the birdcage d-twisted parts and custom 20" limo frame
> *


i remember it i always like this trike !!!!
& even more the frame of it !!!!


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

  


 


A GOOOOOD DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!! 
LUXURIOUS FOR EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

x2


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:
X 8


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: dats a good thing bro :biggrin: my next cruiser bike should be a limo!  

26'' frame?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 24 2010, 04:01 PM~18652874
> *:thumbsup: dats a good thing bro :biggrin: my next cruiser bike should be a limo!
> 
> 26'' frame?
> *



NOPE CUSTOM JUDAS MADE 20" LIMO


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 04:05 PM~18652906
> *NOPE CUSTOM JUDAS MADE 20" LIMO
> *



that's kind of unique.... if you don't want it.... I can but it from you


----------



## syked1

maybe  PM me we will talk


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:

WASUP GUYS !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 04:17 PM~18653005
> *maybe  PM me we will talk
> *



:cheesy: or oktBR 2nd


----------



## syked1

yesssssss
:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
wasup guys !!!


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 23 2010, 10:48 PM~18647830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff Jason!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 24 2010, 10:10 AM~18650760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> A  GOOOOOD  DAY  TO ALL  MY  LUXURIOUS  BROTHERS  !!!!
> LUXURIOUS    FOR  EVER  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

une fourche un handlebars pi un steering wheel ca vaut tu encore bin de l'argent


----------



## pimp_seb

c du flat twist


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Sep 26 2010, 04:23 PM~18665399
> *une fourche un handlebars pi un steering wheel ca vaut tu encore bin de l'argent
> *



sa doit valoir plus cher au poids que les pièces en tant que tel :0


----------



## pimp_seb

je veut les vendre pas chair


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 26 2010, 12:52 PM~18664231
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Sep 26 2010, 04:23 PM~18665399
> *une fourche un handlebars pi un steering wheel ca vaut tu encore bin de l'argent
> *


mon pere ma dit que non


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 27 2010, 07:08 AM~18670753
> *mon pere ma dit que non
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

MON PÈRE I DIT QUE NON :biggrin: X2 !!! ÇA VEUT VRAIMENT PAS CHER 
TES MIEUX DE FAIRE UNE DONATION LOL :biggrin: LOL !!!! OU DE TE LES GARDER
COMME SPARE PARTS !!! LOLOLOLOL :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  
SACRER GLUE-BOY LOLOLOL !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

heheheheheheh


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hellloooooo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*meeting on saturday oct 2nd 6 pm...Same place!! *:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Yop - we will maybe be minus Jo money, i think hes gonna take a break, but hasnt quite announced it yet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2010, 11:52 AM~18692100
> *Yop - we will maybe be minus Jo money, i think hes gonna take a break, but hasnt quite announced it yet
> *


I kind of knew this...Manny told me...He needs to get his priority straight, build something close to be plaqued and then he can come back...JM is a good guy, just needs to figure out what hobby is more important for him...


----------



## syked1

thats funny i never seen manny with him when ive chilled with him, but anyways, yeah repairing $300 civics all week every week after dragging and braking them seems to be more important to him right now


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2010, 09:38 PM~18696541
> *thats funny i never seen manny with him when ive chilled with him, but anyways, yeah repairing $300 civics all week every week after dragging and braking them seems to be more important to him right now
> *


that is what I heard...When you do not make a lot of cash, one hobby is enough...Seems like dragging those civics is the shit for him right now...I respect that...Only room for one hobby...We will not waste his time and he will not waste our time...Civic it is for him and LuxuriouS it is for us... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yup


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 29 2010, 12:48 PM~18692062
> *meeting on saturday oct 2nd 6 pm...Same place!! :biggrin:
> *


YUP MON DAVE FOR SURE THE DOUBLE -J LUX TEAM WILL BE THERE 
SAME TIME SAME PLACE !!! 

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yes we will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Saturday i will have some nice things for the guys to check out... Tomorrow @ work i am learning how to use the plastic engraving lasers so i will be laser cutting Lux logos in Mirrored Acrylic (plastic-AKA plexiglass) - wont chip or break like glass, and it can be laser cut with small engraving lasers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Sep 30 2010, 01:57 PM~18702198-->
> 
> 
> 
> YUP MON DAVE  FOR  SURE THE  DOUBLE  -J  LUX  TEAM  WILL  BE  THERE
> SAME  TIME  SAME  PLACE  !!!
> 
> LUXURIOUS  4  EVER  !!!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 01:59 PM~18702214
> *yes we will be there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Sep 30 2010, 03:17 PM~18702993
> *Saturday i will have some nice things for the guys to check out... Tomorrow @ work i am learning how to use the plastic engraving lasers so i will be laser cutting Lux logos in Mirrored Acrylic (plastic-AKA plexiglass) - wont chip or break like glass, and it can be laser cut with small engraving lasers
> *


----------



## syked1

:0 :biggrin: custom fenders any1? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2010, 10:22 PM~18706085
> *:0  :biggrin: custom fenders any1?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  YUP HEHEHEHE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1+Oct 1 2010, 06:27 AM~18709280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Oct 1 2010, 07:16 AM~18709401
> *GOOOOOD  MORNING  TO  ALL  MY  LUXURIOUS  BROTHERS  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: 
:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes:  
 :nicoderm: uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 1 2010, 08:15 PM~18714159
> *:thumbsup: :h5:
> *


HI BRO !!!! 

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
  
:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 2 2010, 01:13 AM~18715992
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 

wasup twan !!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 
I,LL SEE YOU ALL AT THE MEETING 
SAME PLACE SAME TIME !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 



LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHERS !!! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2010, 09:22 PM~18706085
> *:0  :biggrin: custom fenders any1?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 3 2010, 10:34 AM~18723088
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 :thumbsup: 
always 
t

t

t 

or not :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

whut up LUX brothers!


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel+Oct 4 2010, 01:03 PM~18731141-->
> 
> 
> 
> whut up LUX brothers!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Oct 4 2010, 01:36 PM~18731442
> *:wave: :h5:
> *


:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 4 2010, 12:54 PM~18731621
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GOOOOOD  MORNING  EVERY-1  !!!
> 
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:  



wasup guys !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 5 2010, 08:42 PM~18745012
> *:thumbsup:
> *



whut up 'j'ai z'une' :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup guyz


----------



## syked1

lol pas grand chose, jessaye de vendre des pieces de 2 caves au states qui essayer de me scammer, pis qui me fait faire des piece pis apres pas nouvelle depuis 2 mois, un peu comme magas qui me doit de quoi avec pour son tangerine dream jai faite faire


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :420:  


haaaaaaa time to sleep for d-icey-j !!!! :wave:     
ZZZZZZZZZZZZ zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzz .


----------



## pimp_seb

c tu possible de parler en francais des foit parce que je comprent pas votre baratin


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 6 2010, 01:53 PM~18750984
> *c tu possible de parler en francais des foit parce que je comprent pas votre baratin
> *


 :0 :uh: :scrutinize:   
HMG
CAR C DU FRANÇAIS QUE TU PARLE TOI LOL
C TU TON PÈRE QUI TA DIT ÇA CAR TU PARLE PAS 
SE QU,ON PEUX APELLER DU FRANÇAIS LOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  


SACRÉE GLU - BOY !!! :biggrin: :rofl:  

G-B = GLU-BOY UP UP AWAY 

LOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!! :rofl:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 6 2010, 01:53 PM~18750984
> *c tu possible de parler en francais des foit parce que je comprent pas votre baratin
> *


alors va sur lowrider quebec le con si tu veut le francais, ici cest USA all the way lol


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOOD DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 - EVER !!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 6 2010, 02:48 PM~18751324
> *alors va sur lowrider quebec le con si tu veut le francais, ici cest USA all the way lol
> *


  :thumbsup: 
:rofl: 

YOU TOLD HIM RIGHT LOL !!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## abel




----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 6 2010, 12:48 PM~18751324
> *alors va sur lowrider quebec le con si tu veut le francais, ici cest USA all the way lol
> *


appelle moi pas le con ok sti :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Oct 6 2010, 04:28 PM~18752141
> *appelle moi pas le con ok sti :angry:
> *


quoi ton père te la pas dit !!! lolol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


définition de con , voir glue-boy . :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
   :nicoderm: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: 
  
:rimshot: 







LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## abel

LuxuriouS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 6 2010, 10:26 PM~18755285
> *LuxuriouS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :yes: :yes: 4L :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 7 2010, 01:13 AM~18756816
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:      :yes: :yes: 4L :h5:
> *


HI TWAN & GOOOOOD NIGHT OR MORNING WHAT EVER lol !!!  :biggrin: :wave:       
ZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZ zzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzz zz z


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 7 2010, 05:01 AM~18757881
> *HI  TWAN  & GOOOOOD  NIGHT  OR  <span style=\'color:red\'>MORNING  WHAT  EVER lol !!!    :biggrin:  :wave:
> ZZZZZZZZZ  ZZZZZZZZZZZZ  zzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzz  zzz  zz  z    </span>
> *



:yes:


:biggrin: Have a great day bros


----------



## syked1

good morning to you to homie


----------



## abel

morning


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## abel

whut up jay! :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP ALL YOU GUYS !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

T T T :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP ALL YOU LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1

March 1979 Schwinn Fair Lady Frame, Chainguard, and forks Serial# CQ.....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 9 2010, 03:23 PM~18772713
> *March 1979 Schwinn Fair Lady Frame, Chainguard, and forks Serial# CQ.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: 
HMG
DAMMMM THAT ,S REALLY IN A-1 CONDITION BRO 
YOU DAMMM LUCKY YOU !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

and its my birth month and year


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: :biggrin:   

:thumbsup: Belle acquisition mon JzN!!!! with red rims and chrome spokes


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 


WASUP 

GUYS !!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  wasup guys !!! 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1




----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


wasup guys !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hello brothers


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 13 2010, 06:03 PM~18801812
> *hello brothers
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

waddup lux



hey twan you do any more break dancin lately

this smiley's for you


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

WASUP YOU GUYS !!!


----------



## syked1

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 9 2010, 12:23 PM~18772713
> *March 1979 Schwinn Fair Lady Frame, Chainguard, and forks Serial# CQ.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: congrat bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Oct 14 2010, 10:46 PM~18814270
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: congrat bro
> *


PUUUUUUUTIN QUOI DE NEUF LE FRANÇAIS 
LOL PIS COMMENT TA AIMER VEGAS !! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 14 2010, 08:08 PM~18814587
> *PUUUUUUUTIN  QUOI DE NEUF  LE FRANÇAIS
> LOL  PIS COMMENT  TA  AIMER  VEGAS  !!  :biggrin:
> *


a cetai fou frero  et toi koi de 9 ? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Oct 15 2010, 09:30 AM~18817928
> *a cetai fou frero  et toi koi de 9 ? :biggrin:
> *


MOI JE TRAVAILLE TOUJOURS COMME 1 FOU ON MY BIKE POUR ALLEZ REP THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY IN VEGAS NEXT YEAR WHIT THE D-ICE !!!
IT,S THE DREAM OF MY LIFE ALWAY,S BEEN MY SECRET BUT 
NEXT YEAR IT WILL BECOME TRUE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>A GOOOOD MORNING 2 ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!! post # 5555 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## syked1

hey hey


----------



## KABEL

:wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 15 2010, 11:37 PM~18823652
> *
> *


  :wave: 

WASUP BRO !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 15 2010, 11:43 PM~18823703
> *  :wave:
> 
> WASUP  BRO  !!!
> *



:h5: Sup Jeff!!? Juste arrived from a practice because I'm going on TV sunday so need to be tight as a group de a great performance and try to win 1000$  

a lot of work..... at scholl but it's all good!!!! I LIKE THAT :biggrin: héhéhé

working on the fenders?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 15 2010, 11:49 PM~18823754
> *:h5: Sup Jeff!!? Juste arrived from a practice because I'm going on TV sunday so need to be tight as a group de a great performance and try to win 1000$
> 
> a lot of work..... at scholl but it's all good!!!! I LIKE THAT :biggrin: héhéhé
> 
> working on the fenders?
> *


YUP AS ALWAYS WORKING ON MY BABY LOL !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
GOOD LUCK ON THE TV-SHOW BRO !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

we will watch and support you bro, as we say break a leg lol


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


wasup guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 16 2010, 11:27 AM~18826519
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> wasup  guys  !!!  :biggrin:
> *


Gave up on building a car until the economy ease up 

Time to focus on my bikes :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

cool homie if you want any custom lser cut parts let me know i will hook you up good


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 16 2010, 11:31 AM~18826534
> *Gave up on building a car until the economy ease up
> 
> Time to focus on my bikes :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe

:wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## syked1

wheres twan the tv star  oh right probably getting ready for tonight on 0 a 1000


----------



## syked1

whats up Deezy :wave: :h5:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1+Oct 16 2010, 12:09 PM~18826722-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool homie if you want any custom lser cut parts let me know i will hook you up good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you mention it...I need a frame done :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Oct 16 2010, 09:04 PM~18829639
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTT for the Lux


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 17 2010, 12:10 PM~18832585
> *wheres twan the tv star  oh right probably getting ready for tonight on 0 a 1000
> *


 :biggrin: Sup bro.... 

getting back of the studio.... it was nice!!!

Gonna be on canal V november 17th


----------



## syked1

Hot Damn :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 17 2010, 06:57 PM~18835115
> *Hot Damn :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnnnnnnnnnn :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 16 2010, 11:31 AM~18826534
> *Gave up on building a car until the economy ease up
> 
> Time to focus on my bikes :cheesy:
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2010, 10:59 PM~18836857
> *damnnnnnnnnnn :0
> *


:h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IceCreamm

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 18 2010, 01:57 AM~18835115
> *Hot Damn :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: putain crazyy


----------



## syked1

merci brother


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1+Oct 17 2010, 06:57 PM~18835115-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Damn :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 17 2010, 10:00 PM~18836867
> *
> *


Gotta do what I gotta do. Tired of being on the sideline :happysad:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 17 2010, 07:57 PM~18835115
> *Hot Damn :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
HOLLY SHIT !!!! :0


----------



## syked1

more birds for the wire  that will surely put me over 40-45 birdcages on the baby


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 18 2010, 03:00 PM~18841866
> *more birds for the wire  that will surely put me over 40-45 birdcages on the baby
> *



YUP THAT,S FOR SURE  !!!! HEY JUST AS A IDEAS WHY NOT TRY NEXT TIME 2 INSERT A BIRD INSIDE THE BIRD CAGE !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HO & AGIAN SICK ASS PART BIG BRO !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 18 2010, 10:55 AM~18840491
> *:wow:  :wow:
> Gotta do what I gotta do. Tired of being on the sideline :happysad:
> *


right on Rob...Time to be out there showing strong!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

L
U
X
U
R
I
O
U
S 4 EVER !!!
:h5: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*montreal members: club meeting on saturday oct 23rd at 6 pm at the pawn shop*


----------



## syked1

hells yeah


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 17 2010, 06:11 PM~18834788
> *:biggrin: Sup bro....
> 
> getting back of the studio.... it was nice!!!
> 
> Gonna be on canal V november 17th
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Oct 19 2010, 09:56 AM~18849552-->
> 
> 
> 
> *montreal members: club meeting on saturday oct 23rd at 6 pm at the pawn shop*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 10:35 AM~18849751
> *hells yeah
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Oct 19 2010, 12:34 PM~18850471
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

REBUMP !!!!
:naughty: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 19 2010, 08:10 PM~18854710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REBUMP  !!!!
> :naughty:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 20 2010, 09:22 AM~18859052
> *:h5:
> *


:h5: :wave:

gooooood morning big bro !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY WASUP EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 20 2010, 04:16 PM~18861842
> *HEY  HEY  WASUP    EVERY-1  !!!!  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *



Sup JEff  What's going on bro


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 20 2010, 10:32 PM~18865360
> *Sup JEff  What's going on bro
> *


NOT ALOT WORKING ON MY BABY D-ICE ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 21 2010, 11:05 AM~18869356
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: i got my sproket from D-twist


----------



## D-ice69

SYKED1 NEW sproket from D-twist    

































 :wow: :wow: DAMMMMM THAT IS TOTALY A SICK BAD ASS PART RIGHT THERE ALL WAY
T-T-T BRO !!!! :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
:wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: :wow: That'S a kind of sprocket de malade!!!! FOU RAIDE!!!!  

badd ass bro.... black chrome!??


----------



## Ant-Wan

between 0 and 1


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 21 2010, 08:58 PM~18874689
> *:wave: i got my sproket from D-twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2010, 05:10 PM~18872843
> *NOT ALOT  WORKING  ON  MY  BABY  D-ICE  ALL  THE  WAY  T-T-T  !!!      :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2010, 09:17 AM~18886861
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 
  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

T-T-T !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 23 2010, 01:07 AM~18886122
> *between 0 and 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

cool video twan


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2010, 04:22 PM~18888712
> *just bought this fender guard bumper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 24 2010, 12:28 PM~18893356
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :0 :0 

t-t-t bro !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

good day to you all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

same to you bro


:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

IT,S TIME FOR ME TO GET 
SOME SLEEP I JUST STOP 
WORKING ON SOME
NEW STUFF FOR
MY BABY
D-ICE !!!</span>!STARTED WORKING AT 8.30 PM & I JUST STOP 
  !!!! SO GOOD NIGHT !!!


----------



## syked1

morning
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 26 2010, 07:16 AM~18910290
> *morning
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
LOLOL YEAH YEAH MORNING !!!  :biggrin: :420: 
        
ZZZZZZ ZZZZ zzzzz zz !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup guys


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Oct 26 2010, 07:26 PM~18915214-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: sup guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Oct 26 2010, 07:42 PM~18915339
> *:wave: :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 27 2010, 01:46 PM~18922053
> *LUXURIOUS  4  EVER  !!!!!      :yes:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

  

4LIFE


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

ttt !!!! :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what it doooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2010, 09:50 AM~18929509
> *what it doooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: it do T-T-T NEW PARTS 2 REP 
THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY WHIT 
REAL CLASS !!!! :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup: 


LUXURIOUS FOR EVER !!! 
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 29 2010, 07:20 AM~18938418
> *ttt
> *


  :nicoderm: GOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!
:yes: 

LUX 4 EVER !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 28 2010, 03:37 PM~18932448
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it  do  T-T-T  NEW  PARTS  2 REP
> THE LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  WHIT
> REAL  CLASS  !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> LUXURIOUS  FOR  EVER  !!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## syked1

:wave: wadup brothers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: 
 


wasup brothers !!!
i,m back in 
town !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup broz :biggrin: 


Ride to st-sauveur Jeff??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 1 2010, 11:47 PM~18963126
> *Sup broz :biggrin:
> Ride to st-sauveur Jeff??
> *


yup i ride girls in the strip club where we whent me & 2 of my homie for my b-day lol !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
that is today but we party during the weakend + i got my new
boots & snowboard !!! ride or die trying ,ride bike ,girls,
snowboard & roll big  one  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP YOU GUYS & A GOOOOOD MORNING TO ALL OF YOU !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEFF AKA D-ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 2 2010, 10:44 AM~18965936
> *THX ABEL !!!! :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: </span>*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Happy birthday Jeffy!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2010, 12:00 PM~18966548
> *Happy birthday Jeffy!!!
> *


THX MON DAVE !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

Happy birthday Jeffy!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 2 2010, 01:01 PM~18967071
> *Happy birthday Jeffy!!!
> *


THX ALOT LOLOW !!! :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5: happy b-day buddy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 2 2010, 01:49 PM~18967379
> * :wave: :h5: happy b-day buddy
> *


DAMMMM I MIST JUDGE JOE BROWN LOL  :rofl: 
THX BUDDY I,LL SEE YOU AT 7
AT YOUR PLACE !!!!!!!
 :thumbsup: 
:yes:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 2 2010, 09:44 AM~18965936
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEFF AKA D-ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yea. What he said :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Wish you a great birthday Jeff-Jeff bro :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious+Nov 2 2010, 05:31 PM~18968873-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. What he said :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THX BRO !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: </span>
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Nov 2 2010, 10:25 PM~18971159
> *Wish you a great birthday Jeff-Jeff bro :biggrin:
> *


THX TWAN !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

I WISH YOU A GREAT HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOLOW !!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOOD MORNING TO EVERY-1 !!!! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

happy birthday lolow


----------



## KABEL




----------



## D-ice69

goooood morning every -1 to all !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

goooood morning guys !!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 6 2010, 12:34 PM~19000763
> *:wave: :h5:
> *


:wave: :h5:

wasup buddy !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

heyooo :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

:wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:    :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Vhere is ZERIMO????? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: 

t-t-t !!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2010, 07:07 PM~19027459
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

wasup buddy !!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 10 2010, 02:37 AM~19031368
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOOOS DAY TO EVERY- 1 !!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BOyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 10 2010, 03:26 PM~19034352
> *Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BOyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hey wasup guys !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

A great happy b-day to abel 
:biggrin:  !!!! 


& A great day to all my luxurious brothers here & around the world !!!!!!

lowrider 4 ever brothers !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: 

Sup bros  

Sup Ed-E :biggrin: What's good man


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 


hey wasup twan homie !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:nicoderm: 

GOOOOOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:nicoderm: 


:wave: :wave: 


GOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!


----------



## syked1

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

ALLO TOUTS LE MONDE


----------



## el-rimo

sup fam???
biggy daughter lowbike finaly done  just need a couple of clear coat  







elizabeth gonna ride it hard   
LuxuriouS TTT


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 16 2010, 12:59 PM~19081686
> *ALLO TOUTS LE MONDE
> *


tabarslack


----------



## syked1

shit that mural of biggies daughter looks so real  good job juice


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Nov 16 2010, 12:59 PM~19081686
> *ALLO TOUTS LE MONDE
> *


:0 dammmm it,s GLUE -BOY AKA MON PÈRE IL DIT LOLOLOL !!! :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 16 2010, 01:07 PM~19081740
> *sup fam???
> biggy daughter lowbike finaly done   just need a couple of clear coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth gonna ride it hard
> LuxuriouS TTT
> *


NICE WORK !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 14 2010, 08:09 PM~19068263
> *:wave:
> 
> Sup bros
> 
> Sup Ed-E :biggrin: What's good man
> *


whats up ant-wan im over hre working hard just been bored, havent been working on bikes for a while wanna get back into it again


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up d- ice how's it going ?


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 16 2010, 10:07 AM~19081740
> *sup fam???
> biggy daughter lowbike finaly done   just need a couple of clear coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth gonna ride it hard
> LuxuriouS TTT
> *


damn homie that looks sick cant wait to see the rest of it


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: LUXURIOUS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 16 2010, 08:26 PM~19085954
> *:wave: LUXURIOUS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 16 2010, 06:45 PM~19086109
> *:wave:
> *


what's up dave


----------



## syked1

:wave: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

wassup family


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 16 2010, 10:07 AM~19081740
> *sup fam???
> biggy daughter lowbike finaly done   just need a couple of clear coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth gonna ride it hard
> LuxuriouS TTT
> *


Nice


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 16 2010, 09:22 PM~19085922
> *whats up d- ice how's it going ?
> *


real n-ice  bro new thing are coming 4 next year again !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
wasup whit you homie ?


----------



## pimp_seb

moi mon pere ma dit fau que dave te donne le dvd de truucha


----------



## pimp_seb

avent noel


----------



## syked1

lol


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: :0 :rofl: 

hmg tip coming from the 1 and only glue-boy lololol !!!


----------



## el-rimo

mon pere ma dit de dire TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

alors TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 16 2010, 12:07 PM~19081740
> *sup fam???
> biggy daughter lowbike finaly done   just need a couple of clear coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth gonna ride it hard
> LuxuriouS TTT
> *


Fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave: hey boss


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 18 2010, 09:24 PM~19104957-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 10:18 PM~19105391
> *:wave: hey boss
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Nov 19 2010, 03:57 PM~19111374
> *:wave: Sup guys :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

wasup family !!!!


----------



## el-rimo

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

zuuuuuup


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: 


HI GUYS WASUP !!!! 

LUXURIOUS 4 ever !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Nov 20 2010, 02:59 PM~19117995
> *zuuuuuup
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HEY ALEX WASUP BRO !!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

sssup fools


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 21 2010, 07:20 PM~19126198
> *sssup fools
> *


just fooling around fool lol !!!!  :thumbsup:
wasup whit you
bro !!!


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 21 2010, 01:59 PM~19125274
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HEY  ALEX  WASUP    BRO  !!!!!
> *



:biggrin: lux qc bro :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Nov 22 2010, 12:06 AM~19128624
> *:biggrin:  lux qc bro  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah !!! all the way t-t-t homie !!!!  :yes: :yes: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 21 2010, 01:06 PM~19124236
> *   :biggrin:  :wave:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> HI  GUYS  WASUP  !!!!
> 
> LUXURIOUS  4  ever  !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


and 4 ever and ever and ever and ever and ever... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Nov 22 2010, 01:52 AM~19129538
> *and 4 ever and ever and ever and ever and ever... :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: 

YOU GOT THAT right BROTHER !!!


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!  :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt buddy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 22 2010, 07:06 PM~19134934
> *ttt buddy
> *


yup all the way t-t-t !!!! LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

I WISH A GOOOOOD DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS 
& I,LL SEE YOU ALL SATURDAY !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 23 2010, 03:25 PM~19143283
> * :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> I WISH  A  GOOOOOD  DAY  TO  ALL  MY  LUXURIOUS  BROTHERS
> &  I,LL  SEE  YOU  ALL  SATURDAY  !!!!!
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 23 2010, 04:20 PM~19143743
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

wasup twan !!!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: rimo demain je vais avoir le premier parti


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 23 2010, 04:24 PM~19143785
> * :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> wasup  twan  !!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



not that much.... working hard at school + homework and a lot of dance....
have to put the lowriding on the side for the moment  

Sup with you bro....


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2010, 07:09 PM~19145237
> *:thumbsup: rimo demain je vais avoir le premier parti
> *



hno: hate de voir ce que c'est :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

pas grand chose des petits affaires de char :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 23 2010, 11:17 PM~19147374
> *not that much.... working hard at school + homework and a lot of dance....
> have to put the lowriding on the side for the moment
> 
> Sup with you bro....
> *


i,m starting a new type of riding sesson  snowboarding 
& keeping  working on the D-ICE to get him ready for 
the next scrape & Vegas show !!!! 
those are my new goals for 
this year , whit passing on 
to a new project at 
last !!!

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY - 1 !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 23 2010, 08:18 PM~19147383
> *hno: hate de voir ce que c'est :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2010, 08:39 PM~19147645
> *pas grand chose des petits affaires de char :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:biggrin:  

i,m back in town !!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Montreal Members: Meeting this saturday november 27th 6h30 at the pawn shop*


----------



## syked1

yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:  
 


wasup guys !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER !!!!! 

:biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*new winter LuxuriouS jackets for the 514 Lux members*


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :biggrin: I enjoy mine :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

we win the grey -cup !!!!! 
t-t-t  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
 



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: SUUUUPPPPP


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

sup bro  as-tu checker pour le 12 décembre a 19h? Veux-tu plus d'infos?


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  
 


T-T-T , 4 - D- 514-LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 1 2010, 12:46 AM~19206122
> * :biggrin:
> 
> T-T-T        ,  4 - D- 514-LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

hno: it's commmmiiiinggg....


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 1 2010, 01:28 AM~19206557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno: it's commmmiiiinggg....
> *


 :biggrin:   
HUMMMMMMM SAME LIKE SOME PLACE I KNOW BUT WHERE ??????
HUMMMM LOL !!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

right beside our chilling spot in the old port


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :thumbsup: 

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

good morning


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 4 2010, 12:33 PM~19235670
> *good morning
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
HI BIG BRO WASUP 
HOW ARE THING GOING IN THE BIG CITY !!!!!!!!
 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## syked1

just starting to snow :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2010, 01:13 PM~19243924
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

jeffy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

jasonlux


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

alexlowbike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

TWOINE







TWOINE


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, PedaLScraperZ

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2010, 07:18 PM~19246723
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, PedaLScraperZ
> 
> :wave: :thumbsup:
> *


waddup, looking good guys


----------



## syked1

thx, the snow is moving in, and so are we, back to hibernation and work in garage mode :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2010, 07:32 PM~19246832
> *thx, the snow is moving in, and so are we, back to hibernation and work in garage mode :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me 2 hobbit style


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 08:43 PM~19246906
> *me 2 hobbit style
> *



:roflmao: fuccckkk yeaaahh


----------



## KABEL

bikes look good


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

A GOOD & HAPPY LUXURIOUS DAY TO EVERY - 1 !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Hey guys :wave: hey jeffy, hey twan, hey paul was good fella's we just getting snowed in up here, a good 6 inches if not more when they forcast not even 1 inch lol surprise


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 6 2010, 11:32 PM~19258049
> *Hey guys :wave: hey jeffy, hey twan, hey paul was good fella's we just getting snowed in up here, a good 6 inches if not more when they forcast not even 1 inch lol surprise
> *


 :0 WHAT !!!! DAMMM IT,S DOWN HERE WE NEED IT NOT IN THE BIG CITY !!!
  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 7 2010, 05:21 PM~19264371
> *:0  WHAT !!!!  DAMMM  IT,S  DOWN  HERE  WE  NEED  IT  NOT  IN THE BIG  CITY  !!!
> :thumbsup:
> *



for real bro took me 2 hours to do my 20 minute return home - oh yeah in case you need to know bro MM plating and polishing has now moved to 2455 Halpern in Ville St Laurent. i had to go there the other day to get that motorcycle guy in BC Suicidal cycles plaque polished for engraving


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 7 2010, 06:47 PM~19265119
> *for real bro took me 2 hours to do my 20 minute return home - oh yeah in case you need to know bro MM plating and polishing has now moved to 2455 Halpern in Ville St Laurent. i had to go there the other day to get that motorcycle guy in BC Suicidal cycles plaque polished for engraving
> *


:0 :0 :0 
 :wow: 
dammmm !!!!!

ok thx bro i will note this in my little book !!! 
P.S. dide you got in contact whit the guy for the fenders i would like to 
start the mounting as soon as possible !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 7 2010, 08:29 PM~19266106
> *:0  :0  :0
> :wow:
> dammmm  !!!!!
> 
> ok  thx  bro  i  will  note  this  in  my  little  book  !!!
> P.S.  dide  you  got  in contact  whit  the guy  for the  fenders i  would  like to
> start  the mounting  as  soon  as  possible  !!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


he is renovating his basement where they are, he cant get to them until x-mas


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 7 2010, 11:59 PM~19268194
> *he is renovating his basement where they are, he cant get to them until x-mas
> *


ok bro thx !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

uffin: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: 

HI GUYS I,M BACK IN TOWN FOR THE NIGHT
BUT TOMOROW IT,S SNOWBOARDING
RIDING TIME HO YEAH !!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 8 2010, 06:14 PM~19274532
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HEY WASUP DUDE !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 8 2010, 07:02 PM~19275089-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Dec 8 2010, 07:42 PM~19275516
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

wasup brothers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 10 2010, 03:41 PM~19293924
> *wasup brothers
> *


sup brother...Parts are coming soon?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2010, 04:56 PM~19294029
> *sup brother...Parts are coming soon?
> *


sure damn hope so lol, but i know some courriers are backed up a couple days, i had things comin from the USA that are 2 days late


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1+Dec 9 2010, 07:43 PM~19285913-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 01:23 PM~19292208
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2010, 02:17 PM~19292654
> *
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: 

HEY WASUP LUX BROTHERS !!!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup bros


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 10 2010, 11:38 PM~19297466
> *:wave: Sup bros
> 
> *


HEY HEY WASUP TWAN !!!! 
SO WHAT,S NEW BRO ?? 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: 
:rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: 
:biggrin:  
 


T-T-T !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 10 2010, 11:42 PM~19297485
> *HEY  HEY  WASUP  TWAN  !!!!
> SO  WHAT,S  NEW  BRO  ??
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Fin de session à l'école.... c'est rochant man!!!!

Sinon a soir j'ai un show de danse à MTL... Abel viens me voir avec sa famille!!!
:biggrin: 

Pi j'work les fds, fak ya pas grand chose de neuf bro.... :wow: 

Toi, les fenders, sa avance??


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 12 2010, 11:45 AM~19306475
> *Fin de session à l'école.... c'est rochant man!!!!
> 
> Sinon a soir j'ai un show de danse à MTL... Abel viens me voir avec sa famille!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> Pi j'work les fds, fak ya pas grand chose de neuf bro.... :wow:
> 
> Toi, les fenders, sa avance??
> *


YUP !!! it,s coming along fine !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS WASUP !!!!! 

:wave: :wave: :wave:
:wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 12 2010, 10:45 AM~19306475
> *Fin de session à l'école.... c'est rochant man!!!!
> 
> Sinon a soir j'ai un show de danse à MTL... Abel viens me voir avec sa famille!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> Pi j'work les fds, fak ya pas grand chose de neuf bro.... :wow:
> 
> Toi, les fenders, sa avance??
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 13 2010, 09:39 PM~19318794
> *YUP  !!!  it,s  coming  along fine  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2010, 03:29 PM~19324413
> *
> *


HI dave !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: hi guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Dec 13 2010, 10:01 PM~19318450-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Sup guys
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 03:29 PM~19324413
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Dec 14 2010, 07:59 PM~19326355
> *:wave: hi guys
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

dom beto fait tu encore recouvrage de banc


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 15 2010, 01:55 AM~19329924
> *dom beto fait tu encore recouvrage de banc
> *


hmg it,s glue boy :uh: yo
ton pere i ta pas dit lolololololol !!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
pis c don beto not dom lol & oui il en fait encore .. :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

si il est tjr au quebec car il etais en mexique un moment donner


----------



## pimp_seb

slim thugga motha fucka


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 15 2010, 06:35 PM~19335429
> *slim thugga motha fucka
> *



Big noze thugette modafuckette!!!

:h5


----------



## pimp_seb

slim thug boss hugg motha fucka


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 15 2010, 08:01 AM~19331275
> *si il est tjr au quebec car il etais en mexique un moment donner
> *


yup that,s a good question hummm ??? 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 15 2010, 07:26 PM~19335825
> *slim thug boss hugg motha fucka
> *


hmg i,m so scare !!!! hno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
lolololol :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

allo touts le monde


----------



## D-ice69

(to pimp seb )
:uh: HMG YOU REALLY ARE A STICKY 1 .. HO WELL IT,S 
GLUE - BOY SO WHAT ELSE COULD WE EXPECT LOLOLOLOL !!!! 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

hehehehhehehehhehehehehe


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

LOWRIDER FOR EVER BROTHERS !!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pimp_seb

je vais peinture mon bike demain pis je vais metre de flak pis avent je vais metre de la colle a bois ca va etre malade :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 16 2010, 06:40 PM~19345268
> *je vais peinture mon bike demain pis je vais metre de flak pis avent je vais metre de la colle a bois ca va etre malade  :biggrin:
> *


quelle? me semble tu a deja peinte ton bike jaune? esti tes fou le gros


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 16 2010, 05:32 PM~19345715
> *quelle? me semble tu a deja peinte ton bike jaune? esti tes fou le gros
> *


mon autre bike le street custom


----------



## syked1

montrer nous donc celle la? PS jai des flakes a vendre  pas celle que tu ma vendu, dautre - 

mix #1 - Argent, Or, et Cuivre
mix#2 - Argent, Blue leger, et bleu foncer
mix#3 - Arc-en-ciel(un melange et non pas un flacon qui change de couleur)-rouge, argent, blue, vert, et Or

$15 le Onze
3 pour $35
4 pour $40


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 16 2010, 07:15 PM~19346521
> *montrer nous donc celle la? PS jai des flakes a vendre  pas celle que tu ma vendu, dautre -
> 
> mix #1 - Argent, Or, et Cuivre
> mix#2 - Argent, Blue leger, et bleu foncer
> mix#3 - Arc-en-ciel(un melange et non pas un flacon qui change de couleur)-rouge, argent, blue, vert, et Or
> 
> $15 le Onze
> 3 pour $35
> 4 pour $40
> *


j'ai pas besoin de flak la peinture est extra metalic c comme si yavais du mini flak de dans


----------



## syked1

cool


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 16 2010, 09:57 PM~19346885
> *j'ai pas besoin de flak la peinture est extra metalic c comme si yavais du mini flak de dans
> *



photos :dunno:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guys


----------



## pimp_seb

je ma cherche un fourch All Square Twisted pas trop chair


----------



## syked1

desole je vend pas le mien


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 18 2010, 01:39 PM~19361149
> *desole je vend pas le mien
> *


ok c pas grave je vais commender une neuf avec ti klin pas de chein


----------



## syked1

oublier ca bro, il est rarement dispo, jai un ami en ville qui peut lacheter direct de FNR pour moin cher


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 18 2010, 01:13 PM~19360207
> *je ma cherche un fourch All Square Twisted pas trop chair
> *



pourkwa faire?


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 19 2010, 05:32 PM~19369155
> *pourkwa faire?
> *


parce que je suis eceuret de rouler sur du flat twist sa cheke de partou (en grog c de la marde du flat)


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 20 2010, 12:01 AM~19371446
> *parce que je suis eceuret de rouler sur du flat twist sa cheke de partou (en grog c de la marde du flat)
> *


 :wow: WTF..... tu roules pas sur ta fourche custom????


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

HI GUYS !!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 19 2010, 11:50 PM~19372361
> *:wow: WTF..... tu roules pas sur ta fourche custom????
> *


tes tu malade jamais que je vais roules sur ma fourche custom je parle de mon autre bike le street custom je veut changer la fourche pis metre un nouveau handlebars


----------



## pimp_seb

sa existe sa un hub pour un trike kit HOLLOW HUB
(pis combien ca coute)


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 20 2010, 07:07 PM~19377477
> *sa existe sa un hub pour un trike kit HOLLOW HUB
> (pis combien ca coute)
> *


ca ca vend pas juste comme ca un hub hollow pour kit de 3 roue mec, faut acheter tt le rim avec  ou bien sortir les billes a roulment (aka les bearings) fit trouver un set genre le style skateboard la mais plus grand pour fitter l'axle et dans ton hub que ta


----------



## syked1

tien un paire avec 144 trou 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pair-Tricycle-Trike-Ho...=item35aa11621c


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 20 2010, 05:10 PM~19377494
> *ca ca vend pas juste comme ca un hub hollow pour kit de 3 roue mec, faut acheter tt le rim avec  ou bien sortir les billes a roulment (aka les bearings) fit trouver un set genre le style skateboard la mais plus grand pour fitter l'axle et dans ton hub que ta
> *


je parle d'un Axel Sprocket 15mm sa ce vent tu tout seul


----------



## syked1

??? cest pas ca que tu demander tanto la


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 20 2010, 06:33 PM~19378123
> *??? cest pas ca que tu demander tanto la
> *


ouin je c (jason c koi ton numero de ton cell parce que je suis pas cher nous pis je veut te demender de koi)


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 20 2010, 08:33 PM~19378123
> *??? cest pas ca que tu demander tanto la
> *


:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:
the boy got glue all the way inside is head 
that,s why is glue - boy lol ..


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 20 2010, 06:44 PM~19378204
> *:biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> the boy  got  glue  all  the way  in  to  is  head
> that,s  why  is  a  glue - boy  lol ..
> *


en francais svp parce que je conais pas baucoup l'anglais merci


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 20 2010, 08:51 PM~19378254
> *en francais svp parce que je conais pas baucoup l'anglais merci
> *


ton pere ta pas dit que c,ettais importent 
a savoir dans vie lol !!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 20 2010, 06:58 PM~19378318
> *ton pere ta pas dit que c,ettais importent
> a savoir  dans  vie  lol  !!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


non pas telement


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: 
hmg !!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 20 2010, 07:50 PM~19377798
> *je parle d'un Axel Sprocket 15mm sa ce vent tu tout seul
> *


oui le sporket qui va apres le axle ca vendre a part mes a 1 place au states

pm moi pour mon # de cell


----------



## syked1

ton axle cest tu en MM ou pouces? 15 MM ou bien 5/8" ?










http://www.choppersus.com/store/product/10...ike-Fixed-Rear/


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wow:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 20 2010, 09:56 PM~19379924
> *ton axle cest tu en MM ou pouces? 15 MM ou bien 5/8" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.choppersus.com/store/product/10...ike-Fixed-Rear/
> *


c koi tu veut dir par mon axle c tu la tige ki tien les roue


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: 


wasup guys !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'color:red\'> HAPPY HOLLIDAYS TO EVERY-1 !!!!!</span>
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

j'ai une question pour vous quelle couleur je devrais peinture mes roue de mon bike custom que jason a fait (jaune metalique mauve purple ou black gold metalique) parce que le bike est jaune pis le trick kit aussi va etre jaune


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 21 2010, 11:05 AM~19383511
> *c koi tu veut dir par mon axle c tu la tige ki tien les roue
> *


oui effectivement yes


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 21 2010, 01:58 PM~19384672
> *j'ai une question pour vous quelle couleur je devrais peinture mes roue de mon bike custom que jason a fait (jaune metalique  mauve purple  ou black gold metalique) parce que le bike est jaune pis le trick kit aussi va etre jaune
> *


noir et or flakeys


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2010, 01:30 PM~19385382
> *noir et or flakeys
> *


ok mais le noir gold metalique que je parle c comme si y avais de l'or de dans au soleil sa mire jaune vert gold (c la meme couleur que le lincoln a abel)


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2010, 01:29 PM~19385380
> *oui effectivement yes
> *


je pense que c 5/8" c des gros taro qui tienne les roue au bout


----------



## pimp_seb

criss c koi que vous faite vou vous branler ou koi c long des boute avent que vou reponder :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 21 2010, 06:50 PM~19386672
> *criss c koi que vous faite vou vous branler ou koi c long des boute avent que vou reponder  :biggrin:
> *



on se branle.... mais pas devant l'ordi comme toi!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 21 2010, 06:50 PM~19386672
> *criss c koi que vous faite vou vous branler ou koi c long des boute avent que vou reponder  :biggrin:
> *


parcequ'on travail comme du monde soit disant normale


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 21 2010, 04:51 PM~19385878
> *ok mais le noir gold metalique que je parle c comme si y avais de l'or de dans au soleil sa mire jaune  vert  gold  (c la meme couleur que le lincoln a abel)
> *


oh ok dan ce cas la vas y pour jaune mettalic avec flake


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 21 2010, 04:59 PM~19385926
> *je pense que c 5/8" c des gros taro qui tienne les roue au bout
> *


ok tas pas de tape a mesurer ou un pied coullisant ou un wrench qui fit sure l'ecru?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2010, 06:55 PM~19386709
> *parcequ'on travail comme du monde soit disant normale
> *



:dunno: travail.... faut lui expliquer je crois!??



Pi JzN, comment sa va la job?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 21 2010, 06:57 PM~19386737
> *:dunno: travail.... faut lui expliquer je crois!??
> Pi JzN, comment sa va la job?
> *


oui t'as bien raison lol, moi le job va bien, ca fait deja depuis fin aout debut sept. jai commancer je pense pis lequipe est petit on est 4 mais du bon monde puis ya l'ouvrage assez pis en meme temps japprendre un peu le bizzness des trophies/ensignes/article promo graver... Jai appris comment servi de la machine a graver au laser(tres facile a apprendre cest plus comme utiliser un imprimant avec bcp option car ca marche avec un printer driver) cest le fun je fait des demo si jamais les vendeurs sont sur le route, puis je vais prochainement apprendre la machine a controle numerique a graver avec tete rotatif pour aussi faires les demos avec, puis p-e les jobs de graveur sur acier et autre . Cest bien du fun la bas, on rigole on samuse pis entre temps je peu aussi dessiner sur corel draw pour les demos. 

ohh les laser grave nos plastic a 2 couche acrylic/abs et coupe l'acrylic pure si jamais qq1 est interesser. ya des acrylic dans tut les couleurs imaginable(plexi) et aussi mirroiter dans d'autre magasin de plastque industriel - jeff a deja vue chez moi decoupe en LUX


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2010, 04:57 PM~19386734
> *ok tas pas de tape a mesurer ou un pied coullisant ou un wrench qui fit sure l'ecru?
> *


le box pour serré l'ecru c du 7/8


----------



## syked1

je mange la mais je menoccupe j-s


----------



## pimp_seb

jason j'ai cheker sur fnr le tube bar c 8 1/2"sa prent ca sa prent aussi Spring Fork Head Accessory Chrome.plus Double Square Twisted Crown Chrome. plus le sproket axle c tou tu me dira combien que ca fait $$$

merci


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 21 2010, 04:53 PM~19386692
> *on se branle.... mais pas devant l'ordi comme toi!!!
> *


ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 21 2010, 06:50 PM~19386672
> *criss c koi que vous faite vou vous branler ou koi c long des boute avent que vou reponder  :biggrin:
> *


on a bien d,autre chose a fair ...
on es pas toute des tete de gland come toi !! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
lolololoololol


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 21 2010, 08:24 PM~19387437
> *jason j'ai cheker sur fnr le tube bar c 8 1/2"sa prent ca sa prent aussi Spring Fork Head Accessory Chrome.plus Double Square Twisted Crown Chrome. plus le sproket axle c tou tu me dira combien que ca fait $$$
> 
> merci
> *



ok oui cest 8.5  aussi jai rajouter le crown aussi


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2010, 10:38 PM~19388623
> *ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A happy
merry christmas to all of you !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:  
 

a gooood day to every-1 
of my lux brothers !!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!!! 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

you too brother :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

FROM D-ICEY-J !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!!
:wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

u too big guy


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Merry christmas Lux homies


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

merry christmas my lux friends. :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

Merry x-mas


----------



## syked1

thx guys

merry x-mas


----------



## pimp_seb

pis c koi vous aver u comme cadeau gang de lopette


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 23 2010, 09:16 PM~19406065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM  D-ICEY-J  !!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## pimp_seb

pis c koi vous aver u comme cadeau gang de lopette


----------



## syked1

aujourdhui jai acheter un tele 42" avec Wii chez future shop  pas cher pis bo en esti


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 26 2010, 07:29 PM~19425867
> *aujourdhui jai acheter un tele 42" avec Wii chez future shop  pas cher pis bo en esti
> *


ta acheter une consol wii tu la payé combien


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 27 2010, 01:31 AM~19428021
> *ta acheter une consol wii tu la payé combien
> *


179 + taxe avec 2 jeu wii sports et sports resort

et manette hockey et jeu hockey


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 25 2010, 12:29 PM~19417375
> *pis c koi vous aver u comme cadeau gang de lopette
> *



:biggrin: Ma blonde m'a donner des nike noir et jaune.... SICKKKK!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

*LUX* gear :biggrin: 


Pi toé Djièss!??


----------



## rusty caprice

thought Id post up some of the british columia bikes that will be out this year  

my sons

















my little girls


----------



## syked1

looking good my 604 brother


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 27 2010, 10:18 PM~19434356
> *looking good my 604 brother
> *


X 2  :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVRY-1 !!!!! :biggrin: 
RISE & SHINE IT,S A OTHER GREAT DAY TO RIDE  ,SNOWBOARD THAT IS !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Dec 27 2010, 08:15 PM~19433857
> *thought Id post up some of the british columia bikes that will be out this year
> 
> my sons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup guyzzz


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHAT UP LUX


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 26 2010, 11:36 PM~19428067
> *179 + taxe avec 2 jeu wii sports et sports resort
> 
> et manette hockey et jeu hockey
> *


pour 129+taxe t'avais un x box


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2010, 10:50 PM~19445152
> *
> *


c a ki c frame la pis c tu a vendre


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 29 2010, 07:04 PM~19451684
> *c a ki c frame la pis c tu a vendre
> *


it do what it do


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 29 2010, 06:31 PM~19451423
> *WHAT UP LUX
> *


wtfffffffffffffff :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 29 2010, 08:04 PM~19451684
> *c a ki c frame la pis c tu a vendre
> *


cest des frame dun gar a vancouver


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 29 2010, 06:17 PM~19451811
> *cest des frame dun gar a vancouver
> *


ok pis i son tu a vendre


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Dec 29 2010, 08:51 PM~19452128
> *ok pis i son tu a vendre
> *


non il montrer a nous autre cest quoi c avais l'air


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 
GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 30 2010, 07:23 PM~19460538
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
 


wasup twan !!!!


----------



## syked1

hi guys 

wasup jeffy you remember that folding shitty bike frame at my place, well i found something to do with it, i cut out the folding part, made a new piece to fit in its place, and made some cool skirts... pics to come later, i still have to attach the front steel to the seat tube and add the headtube


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2010, 08:53 PM~19461150
> *hi guys
> 
> wasup jeffy you remember that folding shitty bike frame at my place, well i found something to do with it, i cut out the folding part, made a new piece to fit in its place, and made some cool skirts... pics to come later, i still have to attach the front steel to the seat tube and add the headtube
> *


:0 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
way cool bro !!! keep the folding part you cut out 
i got some ideas for it !!!  still no news from the guy for the fenders ?
i can not wait to see the pics next time i come to mtl we really have to work
on the bikes donw in the garage !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 30 2010, 10:17 PM~19461735
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> way  cool  bro  !!!  keep  the  folding  part  you cut  out
> i  got  some  ideas  for  it  !!!    still  no  news  from  the guy  for the  fenders ?
> i can not  wait  to see  the  pics  next  time  i  come to mtl  we really  have  to work
> on the  bikes  donw  in  the  garage  !!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



yes i talked with the guy who has the box of fenders and he should be able to get to them, so he will try to dig them out over the weekend.


----------



## syked1

need to clear some space, buy a dope frame for the wifey or GF $200 raw as is comes with both sets of cups and should fit standard bearings and 1 pc crank - there is $70 or so with taxes just in those forged steel pieces(3 to be used in total at about $20-$25 each) 


It was a folding bike that i cut out the folding unit and the rest of the in between bar and added a forged steel panel in place, also added part of the panel as skirts, and yes chain should pass with no problem as the skirt sits with its lower edge outside of the frame  - pics to come as i am still finishing the frame as we speak - still have to get a 3rd forged steel piece to finish up, but almost there


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 31 2010, 12:32 AM~19463338
> *yes i talked with the guy who has the box of fenders and he should be able to get to them, so he will try to dig them out over the weekend.
> *


GOOOD MORNING !!!! :biggrin: :wave: 
WOW THAT,S GREAT NEWS :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: 
so we will be hable to start soon !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL JUST 3h and 30 min to new YEAR 
<span style=\'color:green\'>I WANT TO WISH EVRY-1 A GREAT & HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!
:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :x: 
8 minutes !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: <span style=\'color:red\'>HAPPY NEW YEAR <span style=\'color:blue\'>GUYS</span> !!!! :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 31 2010, 10:02 PM~19472044
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :rimshot: <span style=\'color:red\'>HAPPY  NEW YEAR !!!! :rimshot:  :h5:  :thumbsup:</span>
> *


same to you be safe and good luck this year


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 1 2011, 01:03 AM~19472054
> *same to you be safe and good luck this year
> *


THX HOMIE !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

happy new years :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 1 2011, 02:13 AM~19472406
> *happy new years  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

Our newest member Jeff with his bike...


:0 DAMMMMM it,s been 6 years 
ho well the only thing i got to say is that those 6 years have been 
the best 6 years of my live !!! 
i learn full of new thing
but more importent i made full
of great new friends that became like family to me whit time !!!
thx for all the support you guys .  :thumbsup: 
lowrider 4 ever = 
LUXURIOUS for LIFE !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
pics from scp 2005 in mtl quebec canada 
that,s the real big starting point in a for me and the D-ICE !!!
special thx to Dave , Abel , beto ,purple for is help whit my rims & stuff , and to my great friend Jay that help me made my vision come true ,
& to all the other LUX brothers .


----------



## Ant-Wan

Happy 2011 new begginig to all of you, my brothers


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 1 2011, 09:13 PM~19476495
> *Our newest member Jeff with his bike...
> 
> 
> LUX</span>* 4life brother


----------



## pimp_seb

bon les fete c fini passon a autre chause (style modifier des bike piece custom chrom peinture et autre)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 1 2011, 08:13 PM~19476495
> *Our newest member Jeff with his bike...
> 
> 
> :0  DAMMMMM  it,s been  6  years
> ho well the only thing  i got to say is that those 6 years  have been
> the best 6 years  of my live  !!!
> i learn full of  new thing
> but more importent i made full
> of great new friends that became like family to me whit time  !!!
> thx for all  the support  you guys .   :thumbsup:
> lowrider  4  ever =
> LUXURIOUS for LIFE  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> pics from scp 2005  in mtl  quebec  canada
> that,s the real big starting point in a  for me and the D-ICE  !!!
> special thx to  Dave ,  Abel , beto ,purple for is help whit my rims & stuff , and  to my great friend Jay  that help me  made my vision  come true ,
> & to all  the other LUX brothers .
> *


Happy New Year Jeffy and yes you have become a top notch Lux member with an awsome bike always pushing for more!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 2 2011, 12:46 PM~19481107
> *bon les fete c fini passon a autre chause (style modifier des bike  piece custom  chrom  peinture et autre)
> *


it do what it doooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 2 2011, 11:12 AM~19480578
> *Happy 2011 new begginig to all of you, my brothers
> *


happy new year sweet twan!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jan 2 2011, 12:12 PM~19480578-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 2011 new begginig to all of you, my brothers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you too twan, happy new year
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pimp_seb_@Jan 2 2011, 01:46 PM~19481107
> *bon les fete c fini passon a autre chause (style modifier des bike  piece custom  chrom  peinture et autre)
> *


on vera ca mon gar


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 2 2011, 02:00 PM~19481180-->
> 
> 
> 
> it do what it doooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah ttt for sure
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2011, 02:01 PM~19481185
> *happy new year sweet twan!!!
> *


happy new years dave, ill have news soon, the plant closed for 2 weeks for x-mas and new years so should be back open tuesday


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 2 2011, 02:29 PM~19481760
> *hell yeah ttt for sure
> happy new years dave, ill have news soon, the plant closed for 2 weeks for x-mas and new years so should be back open tuesday
> *


cool Jason!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

jason ton ami comende quand


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 3 2011, 02:01 AM~19487672
> *jason ton ami comende quand
> *


aussi tot que tu me donne largent


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 3 2011, 12:51 AM~19488081
> *aussi tot que tu me donne largent
> *


ok je vais venir te donner 40$ vendredi


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 3 2011, 11:40 AM~19489348
> *ok je vais venir te donner 40$ vendredi
> *


ok daccord, pis la reste quand?


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 3 2011, 11:15 AM~19489759
> *ok daccord, pis la reste quand?
> *


bin que les piece arrive


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 3 2011, 02:47 PM~19490405
> *bin que les piece arrive
> *


ok


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: 

hi every-1 !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hi bro, i may go today to look at buddies fenders that he has


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

jason a quelle heur que tu veut que je vien te porter le cash


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 6 2011, 10:32 PM~19525235
> *jason a quelle heur que tu veut que je vien te porter le cash
> *



je travail jusque 5 pm a ville st laurent donc apres ca ver 7 pm?


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 6 2011, 09:42 PM~19526096
> *je travail jusque 5 pm a ville st laurent donc apres ca ver 7 pm?
> *


ok a 8 pm


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 7 2011, 01:01 AM~19527033
> *ok a 8 pm
> *


oui ca marche, appel moi plus tard


----------



## pimp_seb

jason ca va aller a demain dans la journais


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 7 2011, 04:40 PM~19531867
> *jason ca va aller a demain dans la journais
> *


ok pas problem appel moi apres midi


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 7 2011, 03:46 PM~19532527
> *ok pas problem appel moi apres midi
> *


ok


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL MEETING TONIGHT!!*


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:tears: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

get well soon buddy  i need you to get me something for me near your place at the A-440 and the A-25 near the st francois prison... I need a steel panel to finish that folding bike frame. I will have to bring the panel or give it to you this week when you come down so i can have another of the exact same one. I also need 3 empty DVDs - vierge) if you have to spare.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 9 2011, 02:44 PM~19547490
> *get well soon buddy  i need you to get me something for me near your place at the A-440 and the A-25 near the st francois prison... I need a steel panel to finish that folding bike frame. I will have to bring the panel or give it to you this week when you come down so i can have another of the exact same one. I also need 3 empty DVDs - vierge) if you have to spare.
> *


HUMMMM NO PROBLEME BRO I,LL DO MY BEST + IF YOU COULD JUST E-MAIL ME ALL OF IT TO ME THAT ALL :biggrin: !!!+ WHEN YOU THINK YOU COULD COME TO MY PLACE TO INSTALE THE NEW AUTO-CAD PROGRAME I JUST PHONE LINCONSAL TODAY
IT WAS REAL NICE TALKING TO HIM AFTHER ALL THAT CHATING !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
AND MABEY NEXT WEACK WE COULD GO SEE THE DUDE FOR THE FENDERS 
AND FINISH THAT PART & INSTALE THE TWISTED SPRING & BOLT !!!!
I,LL WAIT FOR YOUR REPLY THX BIG BRO !!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS

*LUX 4 LIFEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :wow:  :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vegASS+Jan 10 2011, 08:19 AM~19554215-->
> 
> 
> 
> *LUX 4 LIFEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:  :wow:    :cheesy:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jan 10 2011, 12:13 PM~19555008
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:h5: :h5: 
:rimshot:


LET,S ROCK !!!!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

trouver vous ca chair $1,152 pour fair chromer 288 broche ca veut dire 4$ par broche je trouve ca un peut krosseur


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 12 2011, 02:23 AM~19572360
> *trouver vous ca chair $1,152 pour fair chromer 288 broche ca veut dire 4$ par broche je trouve ca un peut krosseur
> *


hmg :uh: look out pay up sucker !!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
:nicoderm: 


t-t-t !!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

J-S desole pour samedi bro, jetais a costco, je suis sorti pis faite la plein d'essance a kelk part pis la jai perdu mon phone avec tt mes # de telephone dedans etre costco quand qu'on cest parler puis mon arriver a la maison. jai la confirmation que les pieces arrive soit mardi ou mercredi prochaine sans faute. :angry: :angry: :angry: 
Kelk1 a trouver mon phone pis ma appeller mardi soir fak je lai encore.


----------



## syked1

jeffy jeff wasup buddy  the guy for the fenders is only available on wednesday next week bro, so that has to wait until then its already arranged with him to go to his place in st henri


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2011, 07:19 PM~19577477
> *jeffy jeff wasup buddy  the guy for the fenders is only available on wednesday next week bro, so that has to wait until then its already arranged with him to go to his place in st henri
> *


ok buddy no prob !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2011, 05:13 PM~19577432
> *J-S desole pour samedi bro, jetais a costco, je suis sorti pis faite la plein d'essance a kelk part pis la jai perdu mon phone avec tt mes # de telephone dedans etre costco quand qu'on cest parler puis mon arriver a la maison. jai la confirmation que les pieces arrive soit mardi ou mercredi pieces arrive sans faute.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Kelk1 a trouver mon phone pis ma appeller mardi soir fak je lai encore.
> *


ok les pieces arrive mardi ou mercredi prochaine c ca que tu me dit


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 13 2011, 02:25 AM~19582552
> *ok les pieces arrive mardi ou mercredi prochaine c ca que tu me dit
> *


oui exact


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2011, 06:32 AM~19583895
> *oui exact
> *


ok


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 13 2011, 11:41 AM~19584567
> *ok
> *


 HMG :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:nicoderm: 


HI GUYS !!!!!


----------



## syked1

hi there


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 13 2011, 10:08 PM~19589706
> *hi there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :biggrin: TGIF - Thank God Its Friday


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious+Jan 13 2011, 11:11 PM~19590632-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jan 14 2011, 05:32 PM~19597492
> *:wave:  :biggrin: TGIF - Thank God Its Friday
> *


 :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: 
 :wave: 
:wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:420:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 15 2011, 12:08 PM~19604236
> *:420:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

tonight was great me & my buddy sycked1 
hade a great time puting on my new auto-cad programe on my pc 
and having alot of fun in the same time !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:

thx homie


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 15 2011, 10:18 AM~19604302
> * :biggrin: :wave: *


 Whats up bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 16 2011, 08:39 AM~19610552
> *Whats up bro
> *


GOOOOD MORNING WELL i,m
working on finishing the D-ice & slowly stating to work on my 
new project the DEMOGOBLIN BIKE !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guyz!!!


----------



## syked1

hey hey


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jan 16 2011, 09:14 PM~19614026-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Sup guyz!!!
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wasup bro !!!!! :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jan 16 2011, 10:03 PM~19614353
> *hey hey
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

have a good day guys


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> A GOOOOOD DAY TO ALL MY BROTHERS !!!!! </span> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

see u later buddy


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 16 2011, 08:40 AM~19610734
> * GOOOOD MORNING WELL i,m working on finishing the D-ice & slowly stating to work on my new project the DEMOGOBLIN BIKE !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


 Good shit bro. I got 3 frames laying around that im going to learn how to weld and do some custom stuff to while I finish my pedal car


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jan 19 2011, 05:12 PM~19640359-->
> 
> 
> 
> see u later buddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 20 2011, 06:03 AM~19647020
> *Good shit bro. I got 3 frames laying around that im going to learn how to weld and do some custom stuff to while I finish my pedal car
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS !!!!


----------



## syked1

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## pimp_seb

jason tu ramasera les piece cher ton ami pi tu les gardera cher vous parce que je vais avoir de l'argent juste le 1 fevrier


----------



## syked1

ok


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 22 2011, 04:18 AM~19665429
> *ok
> *


HI BUDDY !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 21 2011, 11:35 PM~19663644
> *jason tu ramasera les piece cher ton ami pi tu les gardera cher vous parce que je vais avoir de l'argent juste le 1 fevrier
> *


 tu va payer des frais de interet de $5 alors


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 20 2011, 05:24 PM~19651834
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  GUYS  !!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jan 22 2011, 06:00 PM~19668092-->
> 
> 
> 
> tu me niase? tu va payer des frais de interet de $5 alors
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it,s glue - boy what else dide you expect !!!!!
> if it was me i would charge him 10$ in intrest !!! ( next time money first )
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 23 2011, 02:06 PM~19673626
> *:wave:
> *


:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


hi bro what,s new ? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 21 2011, 11:35 PM~19663644
> *jason tu ramasera les piece cher ton ami pi tu les gardera cher vous parce que je vais avoir de l'argent juste le 1 fevrier
> *



ah ouais c'est vrai....

c'est le premier le chèque du B.S. .... c'est tu encore ça J.S. ?


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guyzz :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2011, 07:32 PM~19675988
> *ah ouais c'est vrai....
> 
> c'est le premier le chèque du B.S. .... c'est tu encore ça J.S. ?
> *


ca doit lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2011, 06:32 PM~19675988
> *ah ouais c'est vrai....
> 
> c'est le premier le chèque du B.S. .... c'est tu encore ça J.S. ?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kiki

SUP HOMIES..............


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2011, 07:32 PM~19675988
> *ah ouais c'est vrai....
> 
> c'est le premier le chèque du B.S. .... c'est tu encore ça J.S. ?
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: j-s = BS LOL STILL NOT OK HE SHOULD HAVE PUT IS $$ MONEY ON THE SIDE TO PAY WHAT HE ORDER !!!! :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 23 2011, 12:54 PM~19674076
> *it,s  glue  -  boy  what  else  dide you  expect  !!!!!
> if  it  was  me  i  would  charge  him  10$   in intrest   !!!   (  next  time   money  first  )
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> hi   bro   what,s  new  ?   :biggrin:
> *


Looking for a cookie monster stencil for my pedal car :happysad:

Whats new up your way?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 25 2011, 11:52 AM~19691830
> *Looking for a cookie monster stencil for my pedal car :happysad:
> 
> Whats new up your way?
> *



damn cold yesterdaqy it was -40 f a paper stencil ? i might kno some places up here that can make one... is it for paint?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious+Jan 25 2011, 11:52 AM~19691830-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a cookie monster stencil for my pedal car :happysad:
> 
> Whats new up your way?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jan 25 2011, 12:35 PM~19692158
> *damn cold yesterdaqy it was -40 f a paper stencil ? i might kno some places up here that can make one... is it for paint?
> *


 :wave: :wave:  
HI GUYS I THINK I GOT WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR !!!!
JUST IN TOUCH WHIT ME BUDDY & SENT THE ADRESS FOR THE STEEL !!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 25 2011, 01:29 PM~19692578
> *:wave:  :wave:
> HI  GUYS  I  THINK   I  GOT  WHAT  YOUR   LOOKING   FOR   !!!!
> JUST  IN  TOUCH  WHIT  ME  BUDDY   &  SENT  THE  ADRESS   FOR  THE  STEEL   !!!!
> *


oh yeah shit lol i forgot to send you the address...

the name is:
Alku Plastics or (Group) - AKA Euro Forgings
1310 av. de Valleyfield
Laval, Quebec
H7C 2K6

Tel: 450-665-7979

on the east side of the Autoroute 25 and South of the Autoroute 440, near those prisons of Laval in the St-Francois area

the part cost $19 it is a "snap on fence panel"


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 25 2011, 07:12 PM~19695448
> *oh yeah shit lol i forgot to send you the address...
> 
> the name is:
> Alku Plastics or (Group) - AKA Euro Forgings
> 1310 av. de Valleyfield
> Laval, Quebec
> H7C 2K6
> 
> Tel: 450-665-7979
> 
> on the east side of the Autoroute 25 and South of the Autoroute 440, near those prisons of Laval in the St-Francois area
> 
> the part cost $19 it is a "snap on fence panel"
> *


OK NOW THAT I GOT THAT I,LL GO & GET IT FOR YOU NO PROB BRO !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

cool thx buddy...ooo i found a place online to watch man vs wild a lot of episodes


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 25 2011, 09:28 PM~19696783
> *cool thx buddy...ooo i found a place online to watch man vs wild a lot of episodes
> *


cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
GOOOOOD DAY EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jan 25 2011, 10:35 AM~19692158-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn cold yesterdaqy it was -40 f a paper stencil ? i might kno some places up here that can make one... is it for paint?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Low 20's here. Snow wont leave
> 
> Yea its for paint
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Jan 25 2011, 11:29 AM~19692578
> *:wave:  :wave:
> HI  GUYS  I  THINK  I  GOT  WHAT  YOUR  LOOKING  FOR  !!!!
> JUST  IN  TOUCH  WHIT  ME  BUDDY  &  SENT  THE  ADRESS  FOR  THE  STEEL  !!!!
> *


What you got?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 26 2011, 11:15 AM~19701616
> *Low 20's here. Snow wont leave
> 
> Yea its for paint
> What you got?
> *


there are a few places here that make stencils in the city, and i can make one if it fits in my laser engraving machine of 18" x 24" 

sorry rob, but d-ice was talkin to me hes getting me some steel lol


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2011, 10:06 AM~19701949
> *there are a few places here that make stencils in the city, and i can make one if it fits in my laser engraving machine of 18" x 24"
> 
> sorry rob, but d-ice was talkin to me hes getting me some steel lol
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: *BROTHERS*


----------



## syked1

hey brother twan


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2011, 11:19 PM~19707525
> *:wave: BROTHERS
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

hey wasup twan !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jan 26 2011, 11:19 PM~19707525-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: *BROTHERS*
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jan 27 2011, 01:06 AM~19708892
> *hey brother twan
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: 


HI GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hi jeffy hi twan


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guys....

What's good on your side??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jan 27 2011, 06:51 PM~19715178-->
> 
> 
> 
> hi jeffy hi twan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HI BUDDY !!!! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2011, 10:03 PM~19716704
> *:wave: Sup guys....
> 
> What's good on your side??
> *




HI TWAN WELL IT,S THE SAME OLD THING WORKING ON THE D-ICE 
BUT THERE IS SOME NEW THING TOO MY NEW PROJECT 
THE DEMOGOBLIN BIKE I ALREADY FINISH THE CAD FOR THE CROWN
& WORKING ON THE FORK I STILL HAVE THE CONTI-KIT & FULL OF OTHER PARTS
TO FINISH IT WILL TAKE ME SOME MORE TIME DO TO MY BROKEND SHOULDER BUT IT
HELP THE TIME PASS FASTER !!!!!!  
LUXURIOUS FOR EVER BROTHER :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 27 2011, 11:43 PM~19719212
> *HI  BUDDY  !!!!    :biggrin:
> HI  TWAN  WELL    IT,S  THE  SAME  OLD  THING  WORKING  ON  THE  D-ICE
> BUT  THERE  IS  SOME  NEW  THING  TOO  MY  NEW  PROJECT
> THE  DEMOGOBLIN  BIKE I ALREADY  FINISH  THE  CAD  FOR  THE CROWN
> &  WORKING  ON  THE  FORK  I  STILL  HAVE THE  CONTI-KIT  &  FULL  OF  OTHER  PARTS
> TO  FINISH  IT  WILL  TAKE  ME  SOME  MORE  TIME  DO  TO  MY  BROKEND  SHOULDER  BUT  IT
> HELP  THE  TIME  PASS  FASTER  !!!!!!
> LUXURIOUS  FOR  EVER  BROTHER  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:[/color]
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hi guys


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  
 

LUXURIOUS ALWAY,S PUSHING IT T-T-T !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:420:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


A GOOOD DAY TO EVERY - 1 !!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2011, 09:49 AM~19729360
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> A  GOOOD    DAY    TO  EVERY - 1  !!!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 29 2011, 11:51 AM~19729371
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vegASS

morning from france brothers :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!


----------



## syked1

see you later buddy im off to costco


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 22 2011, 04:00 PM~19668092
> *tu va payer des frais de interet de $5 alors
> *


de koi des frais d'interet de $5 c koi sta fair la


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2011, 05:32 PM~19675988
> *ah ouais c'est vrai....
> 
> c'est le premier le chèque du B.S. .... c'est tu encore ça J.S. ?
> *


ouin mais je travailler un tit bout dans le mois de fevrier


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Jan 31 2011, 01:43 AM~19742516
> *de koi  des frais d'interet de $5 c koi sta fair la
> *


cest que le gar a payer pour toi avec ca carte de credit et donc vue que tu a lui fait attendre ca coute $5 de plus...evidement tu sait pas comment ca marche un carte de credit


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 31 2011, 08:32 AM~19743804
> *cest que le gar a payer pour toi avec ca carte de credit et donc vue que tu a lui fait attendre ca coute $5 de plus...evidement tu sait pas comment ca marche un carte de credit
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
YOU TELL HIM LOL BIG GUY !!!!!
BUT DONT HAVE HIGH HOPE IT,S GLUE-BOY WE ARE TALKING ABOULT AFTHER ALL 
LOLOLOLOLOLL !!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   
AS FOR USING A CREDIT CARD HUMMMM   
WELL JUST LOOK HOW HE WRITE IT TELL YOU EVERY THING LOLOLOL !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


D-ICEY -J WISH ALL MY LUX BROTHERS A GREAT DAY !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

A GREAT DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS 
FROM ME D-ICEY-J !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:   </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:drama:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
   
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:biggrin: 


GOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

J-S contaCT MOI AU PLUS VITE SVP


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 2 2011, 02:36 PM~19766822
> *J-S contaCT MOI AU PLUS VITE SVP
> *


HMG :wow:  !!!!! 
GOOD LUCK BUDDY GO GET HIM !!!!! :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Big Salut à vous!!!!  Pas trop stucked in the neige aujourd'hui??? 
Fuck moi j'ai même pas pu me rendre à l'école


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2011, 06:56 PM~19768781
> *:wave: Big Salut à vous!!!!   Pas trop stucked in the neige aujourd'hui???
> Fuck moi j'ai même pas pu me rendre à l'école
> *


 :biggrin: SO HOW ARE YOU DOING BRO PUTING THAT ON THE SIDE !!!!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

i guys, yeah the road was very bad today i did 30KM at the most going to work and coming back home


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 2 2011, 09:07 PM~19770245
> *i guys, yeah the road was very bad today i did 30KM at the most going to work and coming back home
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

DAMMMMM !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

A GREAT DAY TO ALLL MY LUX BROTHERS !!!!!

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 3 2011, 03:12 PM~19777775
> *A  GREAT  DAY    TO    ALLL    MY    LUX  BROTHERS    !!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: Same to you Jeffy


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 3 2011, 10:23 PM~19781210
> *:biggrin:
> *



What's up JzN???


----------



## syked1

hey twan. je vien de faire des courses au centre-ville puis vien de manger puis la now cest lheure de :420:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 3 2011, 10:26 PM~19781257
> *hey twan. je vien de faire des courses au centre-ville puis vien de manger puis la now cest lheure de :420:
> *



:thumbsup: good good!!! Moi je vais bientot me canter dans mon lit... les semaines sont chargées  need some sleep to stay productive


----------



## syked1

cool sounds good


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 

A GOOOOOD DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## flacossick6impala

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 4 2011, 06:48 AM~19785839
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> 
> A  GOOOOOD  DAY  TO  ALL    MY  LUXURIOUS  BROTHERS  !!!!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by flacossick6impala_@Feb 4 2011, 10:52 AM~19785870
> *GOOD MORNING FELLAS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HI BROTHER !!!!


----------



## flacossick6impala

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 4 2011, 06:55 AM~19785883
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HI  BROTHER  !!!!
> *


U GUYS LOOKIN' GOOD OUT THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

have a good day bro's


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:biggrin:  

ALL THE

WAY


T

T

T 


4 THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 09:23 AM~19786026
> *have a good day bro's
> *


Is it shipped yet :happysad:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 4 2011, 01:01 PM~19786666
> *Is it shipped yet :happysad:
> *


sorry rob shits been baCKED up 3 days from the massive snow that rolled thru here tuesday and wednesday. on a side note Im also designing a cardboard template to be laser cut for your cookie monster, but i wont have it ready until my laser works again, a guy made fire inside and burnt the cable and belt on wednesday and im waiting on replacemement parts.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 11:12 AM~19786745
> *sorry rob shits been baCKED up 3 days from the massive snow that rolled thru here tuesday and wednesday. on a side note Im also designing a cardboard template to be laser cut for your cookie monster, but i wont have it ready until my laser works again, a guy made fire inside and burnt the cable and belt on wednesday and im waiting on replacemement parts.
> *


   What shipping company are you going through. If you havent shipped it off yet I got a change of adress. I'll pm it to you


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 4 2011, 10:48 AM~19785839
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> 
> A  GOOOOOD  DAY  TO  ALL    MY  LUXURIOUS  BROTHERS  !!!!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 4 2011, 01:20 PM~19786802
> *   What shipping company are you going through. If you havent shipped it off yet I got a change of adress. I'll pm it to you
> *



no i aint sent it out yet ium still waiting to get it, ill make note of the change ogf ytour address and ship to the new one.


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 02:15 PM~19788195
> *no i aint sent it out yet ium still waiting to get it, ill make note of the change ogf ytour address and ship to the new one.
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
 

T

T

T 


A GOOD DAY TO ALL LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
 

A GOOOOOD DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS IN
THE WORLD !!!!!! :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2011, 12:08 PM~19807651
> * :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> A  GOOOOOD    DAY    TO    ALL  MY  LUXURIOUS    BROTHERS  IN
> THE  WORLD    !!!!!!    :yes:
> *



:h5: What's good Jeff?? 

The fenders are on the way ttT??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 7 2011, 03:19 PM~19808937
> *:h5: What's good Jeff??
> 
> The fenders are on the way ttT??
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>YUP YUP !!!THEY SURE ARE SLOWLY BUT IT,S GETING THERE :biggrin:  !!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:yes:</span> </span>


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!!  

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 8 2011, 12:48 PM~19817511
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

HI BROTHER !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

Thank god... it's mercredi!!! Always closer till vendredi!!!

:cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 8 2011, 11:04 PM~19822093
> *Thank god... it's mercredi!!! Always closer till vendredi!!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hey hey !!!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 9 2011, 12:05 PM~19826183
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

wasup big-j !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

I WISH A GREAT DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS IN THE WORLD !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>I WISH A GREAT DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS IN THE WORLD !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: </span></span>
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
& I,LL SEE ALL YOU GUYS NEXT SATURDAY FOR THE MEEETING !!!!! :biggrin: 
:yes:  </span>


----------



## syked1

yup yup


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 13 2011, 04:00 PM~19858627
> *yup yup
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

ALL THE WAY T-T-T BUDDY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

  
 
A GOOOOOD DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!! 
LUXURIOUS FOR EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 




:0 :biggrin: custom fenders any 1 here are my new 1 ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: 



























:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

to the top notch


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 14 2011, 07:00 PM~19868840
> *to the top notch
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2011, 01:36 PM~19866292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2011, 11:36 AM~19866292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> A  GOOOOOD  DAY  TO ALL  MY  LUXURIOUS  BROTHERS  !!!!
> LUXURIOUS    FOR  EVER  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> :0  :biggrin: custom fenders any 1  here are  my  new 1 ?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


How much shipped to 63116?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 15 2011, 05:17 AM~19873763
> *How much shipped to 63116?
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
hey hey :biggrin: wasup bro !!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 15 2011, 08:41 AM~19874218
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> hey hey  :biggrin:  wasup  bro  !!!!
> *


Another day another dollar :happysad: Whats up with you bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 15 2011, 02:45 PM~19875785
> *Another day another dollar :happysad: Whats up with you bro
> *


WORK ,WORK ON MY BIKE TO FINISH IT 
FOR VEGAS & IN MY LOOSE TIME I,M WORKING ON 
MY NEW PROJECT BIKE ( D-GOBLIN BIKE , D IS SHORT FOR DEMON  :biggrin: !!!))
& OF COURSE SLOWLY GETHING BETHER FROM MY ACCIDENT TO THE SHOULDER !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 15 2011, 01:01 PM~19875880
> *WORK  ,WORK  ON  MY  BIKE  TO  FINISH  IT
> FOR  VEGAS  &  IN  MY  LOOSE  TIME  I,M  WORKING  ON
> MY  NEW  PROJECT  BIKE  ( D-GOBLIN  BIKE ,  D  IS  SHORT  FOR  DEMON      :biggrin:  !!!))
> &  OF  COURSE  SLOWLY  GETHING  BETHER  FROM  MY  ACCIDENT  TO  THE  SHOULDER  !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I would like to be finish by Vegas too. Good luck with both bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 15 2011, 03:10 PM~19875928
> *I would like to be finish by Vegas too. Good luck with both bro
> *


THX BRO !!!!
BE SURE I,LL DO ALL OF MY BEST SO IT BECOME REAL !!!!! :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:yes: 


GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

  
 
A GOOOOOD DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!! 
LUXURIOUS FOR EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:0 :biggrin: custom fenders any 1 here are my new 1 ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 15 2011, 07:31 PM~19878747
> *THX BRO  !!!!
> BE SURE  I,LL  DO  ALL  OF  MY  BEST  SO  IT  BECOME  REAL  !!!!!  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats all we can do bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 17 2011, 11:47 PM~19897581
> *Thats all we can do bro
> *


 BY PUTING ALL OF MY HART & SOUL & A FEW SACREFICE HERE AND THERE AND I WILL BE ALL DONE !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL MEMBERS:

MEETING TOMORROW AT THE PAWN SHOP AT 6H30 PM *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 17 2011, 11:00 PM~19897739
> *BY  PUTING  ALL  OF  MY  HART  &  SOUL    &  A FEW  SACREFICE  HERE  AND  THERE  AND  I WILL  BE  ALL DONE    !!!!        :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 18 2011, 10:40 AM~19900545
> *YUP I,LL  BE THERE WHIT MY BIG BRO !!!!</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 17 2011, 10:00 PM~19897739
> *BY  PUTING  ALL  OF  MY  HART  &  SOUL    &  A FEW  SACREFICE  HERE  AND  THERE  AND  I WILL  BE  ALL DONE    !!!!        :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  
 

LUXURIOUS FOR EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 18 2011, 07:08 PM~19903535
> *ttmft
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HO YEAH LET,S PUSH IT T-T-T OF THE SKY & HEAVEN BROTHERS & SISTERS 
LISTEN TO THE WORDS OF REVERENT ICEY - J eff - L over - B oy !!!!!!</span> -


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 18 2011, 08:18 PM~19904081
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> HO   YEAH  LET,S  PUSH  IT  T-T-T  OF  THE  SKY  &  HEAVEN    BROTHERS  &  SISTERS
> LISTEN  TO  THE    WORDS  OF  REVERENT   ICEY  -   J   eff  -  L   over   -   B    oy     !!!!!!</span> -
> *


 GOOOD 1 HEY !!!! 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
    
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

go see RICHARD PRYOR
(REVERENT JAMES L WHITE !!!!! )


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  
 

LUXURIOUS FOR EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 18 2011, 11:43 AM~19901169
> *YUP  I,LL  BE  THERE  WHIT  MY BIG  BRO  !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2011, 05:04 PM~19910533
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Nice meeting yesterday


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
  
 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HEY WASUP GUYS 
GREAT MEETING !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
   
  


ttmft !!!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 22 2011, 12:40 PM~19932058
> *uffin:
> *


HI BROTHER I,LL TAKE THE PICS TONIGHT YOU WILL GET THEME FOR SURE !!!!!!

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 22 2011, 10:50 AM~19932107
> *HI  BROTHER  I,LL  TAKE  THE  PICS  TONIGHT  YOU  WILL  GET  THEME FOR  SURE  !!!!!!
> 
> LUXURIOUS  4  EVER    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 22 2011, 01:02 PM~19932186
> *Sounds like a plan :biggrin:
> *


yup i,ll do that in a bit !!!!!:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

jason a tu commender l'axe gear


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: HMG I HOPE YOU HAVE THE $$$ FIRST 
CUZ NO MONEY NO CANDY LOLOLOL !!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937059
> *jason a tu commender l'axe gear
> *



yes cest faitee


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937059
> *jason a tu commender l'axe gear
> *



Qu'est-ce que tu es entrain de montrer J-S?


----------



## syked1

son bike avec tank diamant en trike


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 23 2011, 08:17 AM~19939402
> *son bike avec tank diamant en trike
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
HMG I HOPE YOU COLECTED IS $ MONEY $$ FIRST THIS TIME !!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 23 2011, 06:17 AM~19939402
> *son bike avec tank diamant en trike
> *


Que se passe-frère :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

lots of shit lol, sorry homie ive been slackin on getting the steerign cut out, and was trying to get my collegue at work to try to make a paint stencil on our laser engraver, but he has been super busy too. I was supposed to have other stuf to cut with it, but it looks like it may be a bit be4 that happens so i will send the order to cut the steering tonight. ill have it by wednesday next week.


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 23 2011, 05:41 PM~19942507
> *Que se passe-frère  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Nice try Rob!!!

:biggrin: Some I use to use a translator too for my english  
I ask JzN :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious+Feb 23 2011, 05:41 PM~19942507-->
> 
> 
> 
> Que se passe-frère  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 11:24 PM~19945344
> *Sup
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Feb 23 2011, 11:26 PM~19945380
> *:wave: :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS !!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1+Feb 23 2011, 05:32 PM~19943333-->
> 
> 
> 
> lots of shit lol, sorry homie ive been slackin on getting the steerign cut out, and was trying to get my collegue at work to try to make a paint stencil on our laser engraver, but he has been super busy too. I was supposed to have other stuf to cut with it, but it looks like it may be a bit be4 that happens so i will send the order to cut the steering tonight. ill have it by wednesday next week.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 09:27 PM~19945388
> *:thumbsup: Nice try Rob!!!
> 
> :biggrin: Some I use to use a translator too for my english
> I ask JzN :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn...you caught me :angry: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Feb 23 2011, 09:42 PM~19945572
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  GUYS  !!!!
> *


Whats up Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:   :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

WASUP ROB WELL IT,S THE SAME OLD THING WORK , WORK ON THE BIKE TO GET
HIM READY FOR THE NEXT SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS & IT,S GETING CLOSER EVERY DAY !!!!!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

I WISH A GREAT DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHER IN THE WORLD !!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 24 2011, 11:07 AM~19949471
> *:wave:  :wave:                                                                                                                                    :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 
> WASUP  ROB  WELL  IT,S  THE  SAME  OLD  THING  WORK  , WORK  ON THE  BIKE  TO  GET
> HIM  READY  FOR  THE  NEXT  SUPER  SHOW  IN VEGAS  &  IT,S  GETING  CLOSER EVERY  DAY !!!!!        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Im shooting for vegas 2012 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 24 2011, 01:26 PM~19949638
> *Im shooting for vegas 2012 :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 FOR REAL DAMMMM !!!!!! :0 :0 THENE I,LL DOUBLE THE WORK TIME I PUT ON THE D-ICE 
EVEN IF IT,S HARD TO DO MORE LOL :biggrin:  !! 
SO THE D-ICE WILL LOOK SUPER SICK IN FRONT OF THE CAMERA & WILL REP LUXURIOUS MTL ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!!!! :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
   
  
 


WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup guys tgif thank god its friday...

rob steering has been order to be cut ill have it wednesday evening


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Feb 24 2011, 11:43 AM~19949777-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  FOR  REAL  DAMMMM  !!!!!!  :0  :0  THENE  I,LL  DOUBLE  THE  WORK    TIME  I  PUT ON  THE  D-ICE
> EVEN IF  IT,S  HARD TO  DO  MORE  LOL  :biggrin:   !!
> SO  THE  D-ICE  WILL  LOOK  SUPER  SICK  IN  FRONT  OF  THE  CAMERA  &  WILL  REP  LUXURIOUS  MTL  ALL  THE  WAY  TTMFT  !!!!!!  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Feb 25 2011, 12:37 PM~19959005
> *wasup guys tgif thank god its friday...
> 
> rob steering has been order to be cut ill have it wednesday evening
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 25 2011, 02:37 PM~19959005
> *wasup guys tgif thank god its friday...
> 
> rob steering has been order to be cut ill have it wednesday evening
> *


you got that right brother thx god !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

J-S ton sproket de trike kit est arriver... appel moi pour fixer un R-D-V u plus vite. finalment cest $45 en tout avec taxes et shipping et douanes


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 25 2011, 06:21 PM~19961167
> *J-S ton sproket de trike kit est arriver... appel moi pour fixer un R-D-V u plus vite. finalment cest $45 en tout avec taxes et shipping et douanes
> *


je vais decandre dans le centr-ville mercredi le 2 mars (merci d'avence)


----------



## syked1

ok appel quand tu vien en ville et je viendra te joindre a quelk part


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:  :thumbsup: 

ttt


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 27 2011, 03:38 PM~19972683
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: 


HI BRO HMG I,M STILL STILL FULL FROM LAST NIGHT LOL  :drama: :drama: BUT I STILL HADE SOME EGGS WHIT MAPPLE SIROP THIS MORNING AROUND 10.30   LOL !!!! HERRRRRRRR HAAAA !!!!!!
DAMMMMM THAT MAPPLE SIROP IS GOOOD WHIT THOSE BEANS LOLOLOLOL !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 27 2011, 07:27 PM~19973917
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> HI  BRO  HMG  I,M STILL  STILL  FULL  FROM  LAST  NIGHT  LOL    :drama:  :drama: BUT  I STILL HADE  SOME  EGGS  WHIT  MAPPLE  SIROP  THIS MORNING  AROUND  10.30     LOL !!!!  HERRRRRRRR  HAAAA  !!!!!!
> DAMMMMM  THAT  MAPPLE  SIROP  IS  GOOOD  WHIT  THOSE  BEANS  LOLOLOLOL  !!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


HI GUYS !!!!  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

sup bros


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 1 2011, 04:54 AM~19986811-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup bros
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 1 2011, 08:26 AM~19987060
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 


HEY HEY WASUP GUYS

& I WISH YOU ALL A GOOOOD DAY !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

brothersssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss of the luxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

can't wait for the FKKKKKKn summer hno:


:run:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Mar 1 2011, 10:23 AM~19987368-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HEY  HEY    WASUP  GUYS
> 
> &  I  WISH    YOU    ALL  A  GOOOOD    DAY    !!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 07:21 PM~19991027
> *brothersssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss of the luxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2011, 07:33 PM~19991136
> *can't wait for the FKKKKKKn summer hno:
> :run:
> *


:wave: ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2011, 06:33 PM~19991136
> *can't wait for the FKKKKKKn summer hno:
> :run:
> *


yesssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 1 2011, 06:50 PM~19991263
> *:wave: ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 1 2011, 07:21 PM~19991027-->
> 
> 
> 
> brothersssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss of the luxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMMMMMMM RIGHT BROTHERS FOR LIFE !!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Mar 1 2011, 07:33 PM~19991136
> *can't wait for the FKKKKKKn summer hno:
> :run:
> *


& ME GOD DAMMMM IT THE FEELNG OF RIDING THE STREET & SHOWING THIS YEAR NEW LOOK ON THE D-ICE !!!!! WASUP WHIT YOU TWAN ANYTHING NEW ???


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 1 2011, 07:50 PM~19991263
> *:wave: ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HI BUDDY I,LL SEE YOU TOMOROW NIGHT AROUND 7 !!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 1 2011, 11:50 PM~19993312
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HI  BUDDY  I,LL  SEE  YOU  TOMOROW  NIGHT  AROUND  7  !!!!
> *


yes sir and the fenders are here pretty much complete


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2011, 02:34 AM~19994947
> *yes sir and the fenders are here pretty much complete
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

Je ne parle pas français


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 2 2011, 11:53 AM~19996598
> *Je ne parle pas français
> *


its ok 

stage 1 of fender STARTED FOR JEFF


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEAH !!!!! 

HERE IS THE 
stage 1 of THE CUSTOM fender FOR THE D-CE !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :h5: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  
 

LUXURIOUS FOR EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:




its ok 

stage 1 of fender STARTED FOR THE D-CE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

Making moves :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 4 2011, 03:14 PM~20014866
> *Making moves :biggrin:
> *



YUP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I,M ALWAYS MAKING MOVES BRO GOT TO KEEP ON PUSHING T-T-T    :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 4 2011, 01:47 PM~20015045
> *
> YUP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I,M  ALWAYS  MAKING  MOVES  BRO  GOT  TO  KEEP  ON  PUSHING  T-T-T        :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2011, 09:53 PM~20001210
> *its ok
> 
> stage 1 of fender STARTED FOR JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loooooooooooooooking goooooooooooooodddddddddd!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2011, 10:21 AM~20020745
> *loooooooooooooooking goooooooooooooodddddddddd!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


THX & IT,S ONLY STAGE 1 WAIT WHENE IT WILL BE ALL DONE !!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
 


T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


HI GUYS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

morning guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

Suuuuuuuuuupp


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 3 2011, 03:34 PM~20007076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> LUXURIOUS    FOR  EVER  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:   :h5: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> its ok
> 
> stage 1 of fender STARTED FOR THE  D-CE  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Niiiiice :thumbsup: What's next!!!?? :biggrin: 

hahaha, I know you'll say nutN!!!!  

great job for stage 1


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 6 2011, 07:54 PM~20029349
> *Niiiiice :thumbsup: What's next!!!??  :biggrin:
> 
> hahaha, I know you'll say nutN!!!!
> 
> great job for stage 1
> *



HI GUYS :wave: :wave: 
& THX TWAN WELL I STILL HAVE 
MY WHELLS TO DO + POWDER COAT MY WHELL TRIME LOL    
THENE IT WHIT BE OVER FOR REAL FOR WHIT THIS PROJECT YEAH RIGHT LOLOLOLOLOL WELL I HOPE !!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 5 2011, 10:51 AM~20021030
> * :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THX  &  IT,S  ONLY  STAGE    1    WAIT  WHENE    IT  WILL  BE  ALL  DONE  !!!!!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## syked1

ttt family


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 8 2011, 12:41 PM~20041840
> *ttt family
> *


YUP DAMMMMM RIGHT !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 3 2011, 02:26 PM~20007031
> *HO    YEAH    !!!!!
> 
> HERE  IS  THE
> stage 1 of  THE  CUSTOM  fender  FOR THE  D-CE  !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :h5:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 8 2011, 02:08 PM~20042402
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


THX BRO !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 8 2011, 10:04 PM~20046810
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


Are you mocking me? :scrutinize:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 9 2011, 12:12 AM~20046894
> *Are you mocking me?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
WHAT ME ???? MOKING YOU NO WAY BRO !!!! 
LUX BROTHER FOREVER !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


HI EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 9 2011, 05:28 PM~20052011
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 


WASUP BRO !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 9 2011, 07:44 AM~20049197
> *:0  :0  :0
> WHAT  ME  ???? MOKING YOU  NO  WAY  BRO  !!!!
> LUX  BROTHER  FOR  EVER  !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 9 2011, 06:21 PM~20052373
> *Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ooups lol :biggrin: !!!


luxurious brothers forever !!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

A  <span style=\'color:blue\'> GREAT HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY FRIEND JAY AKA Syked1 !!!!!!!</span>

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 10 2011, 01:05 AM~20056677
> * A  <span style=\'color:blue\'> GREAT  HAPPY BIRTHDAY   TO  MY  FRIEND  JAY  AKA    Syked1 !!!!!!!</span>
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Happy b-day bro :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

thx buddy


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 10 2011, 02:05 AM~20056677
> * A  <span style=\'color:blue\'> GREAT  HAPPY BIRTHDAY   TO  MY  FRIEND  JAY  AKA    Syked1 !!!!!!!</span>
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



YUP   

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious+Mar 10 2011, 05:57 AM~20057133-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy b-day bro :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx rob...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hnicustoms_@Mar 10 2011, 09:43 AM~20057458
> *YUP
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE
> *



thx mike

i turned 32 today


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 

GOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2011, 11:18 AM~20058261
> *thx rob...
> thx mike
> 
> i turned 32 today
> *


*happy birthday Jason!!!*


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2011, 01:49 AM~20072495
> *happy birthday Jason!!!
> *


thx dave


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

meeting next saterday the 19th, we are going to goto a cabane a sucre aka a sugar shack on the south shore to eat and have a nice night. The entry to the cabane a sucre will be paid for with our dues for March

Samedi prochaine le 19 mars on va avoir notre meeting dans un cabane a sucre sur la rive sud, et on paie l'entree avec nos dues de ce mois ci.


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HI EVERY - 1 !!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:420: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 14 2011, 02:03 PM~20087894
> *:420: :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

HEY  

WASUP BRO !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2011, 01:49 AM~20072495
> *happy birthday Jason!!!
> *



:0 Better to be late than never  

Hope you had a great day :h5:
Happy 33rd year JzN


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 13 2011, 04:21 PM~20081580
> *meeting next saterday the 19th, we are going to goto a cabane a sucre aka a sugar shack on the south shore to eat and have a nice night. The entry to the cabane a sucre will be paid for with our dues for March
> 
> Samedi prochaine le 19 mars on va avoir notre meeting dans un cabane a sucre sur la rive sud, et on paie l'entree avec nos dues de ce mois ci.
> *



 yesss sirrrr!!!!!

Do you know where is it ???


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup bros


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 14 2011, 03:07 PM~20088382
> * yesss sirrrr!!!!!
> 
> Do you know where is it ???
> *


 no i dont call dave or talk with martin


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 14 2011, 03:08 PM~20088389
> *:wave: Sup bros
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 


HI TWAN !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 13 2011, 03:21 PM~20081580
> *meeting next saterday the 19th, we are going to goto a cabane a sucre aka a sugar shack on the south shore to eat and have a nice night. The entry to the cabane a sucre will be paid for with our dues for March
> 
> Samedi prochaine le 19 mars on va avoir notre meeting dans un cabane a sucre sur la rive sud, et on paie l'entree avec nos dues de ce mois ci.
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2011, 10:44 AM~20095516
> *
> *


HI DAVE !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY- 1 !!!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

UPS brought a goodie hno:


----------



## D-ice69

UPS brought a goodie hno:


























DAMMMMM :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

LOOKING GREAT BRO !!


:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 15 2011, 10:12 PM~20101741
> *UPS brought a goodie hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMMMM  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> LOOKING  GREAT    BRO  !!
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. It got done in Sacramento, CA :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 15 2011, 09:05 PM~20102287
> *Thanks. It got done in Sacramento, CA :biggrin:
> *


gabes old frame hela nice :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 15 2011, 11:06 PM~20102299
> *gabes old frame hela nice  :biggrin:
> *


Very :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

looks good rob


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 15 2011, 10:23 PM~20101194
> *UPS brought a goodie hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit Robert!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 16 2011, 05:28 AM~20104034-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good rob
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2011, 08:10 AM~20104577
> *good shit Robert!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brothers


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

wasup guys !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: yaw yaaw!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 15 2011, 11:23 PM~20101194
> *UPS brought a goodie hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: gr8 stuff Rob


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 16 2011, 09:03 PM~20109277
> *:thumbsup: gr8 stuff Rob
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 


HI GUYS !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 17 2011, 04:20 PM~20114415
> *sup guys!!!
> *


WELL THE SAME AS ALWAY,S I,M WORKING ON THE D-ICE & PUSHING THE LIMITE ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!! LUXURIOUS 4 EVER :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 17 2011, 06:37 PM~20115279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2011, 07:32 PM~20115617
> *:h5:
> *


 HEY WHAT,S NEW TWAN WORKING ON ANYTHING NEW THIS YEAR ????
:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

aver vous hate de commencer a rider


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Mar 17 2011, 11:03 PM~20117390
> *aver vous hate de commencer a rider
> *


COME ON
C SURE ÇA PAS TOI ?? 
TU VA TU AVOIR 1 RIDE CETTE ANNÉE ???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2011, 03:49 PM~20114616
> *WELL  THE  SAME  AS ALWAY,S  I,M  WORKING  ON  THE  D-ICE  &  PUSHING  THE  LIMITE  ALL  THE  WAY  T-T-T  !!!!    LUXURIOUS  4  EVER    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


good stuff Jeffy :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2011, 09:05 PM~20117415
> *COME  ON
> C  SURE  ÇA  PAS  TOI  ??
> TU  VA  TU  AVOIR  1  RIDE  CETTE  ANNÉE  ???
> *


ouin c sur que je vais venir rider au moin une foi cet anner


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Mar 17 2011, 11:47 PM~20117828
> *ouin c sur que je vais venir rider au moin une foi cet anner
> *


:0 :0 
HMG ON ARRIVE ÇA SERRA PAS LONG !!!!! LOL  :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1
D-ICEY-J WISH YOU ALL A GREAT DAY !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

maple food time again boys :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

mmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaapppppppppppppplllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeee syrop


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2011, 12:32 AM~20132016
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:   *


----------



## pimp_seb

blood east side


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2011, 11:01 PM~20117369
> *:biggrin:
> 
> HEY  WHAT,S  NEW  TWAN  WORKING  ON  ANYTHING  NEW  THIS  YEAR  ????
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Yeah bro!!! for sure.... :biggrin: 

:0 ...but right now I'm very busy till the end of april. But after that, I'll work on my frame but I don't think it will come out this summer...

Need $ :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2011, 12:32 AM~20132016
> *mmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaapppppppppppppplllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeee syrop
> *



:biggrin: I think I was 10lbs heavier when I jumped in my car at the end of the of the evening


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 20 2011, 10:05 PM~20137747
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 20 2011, 10:47 PM~20138165
> *:biggrin: I think I was 10lbs heavier when I jumped in my car at the end of the of the evening
> *


me too bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 20 2011, 10:47 PM~20138165
> *:biggrin: I think I was 10lbs heavier when I jumped in my car at the end of the of the evening
> *


IN MY CASE IT WAS SOMTHING MORE LIKE 20 LBS LOLOLOLOLOL :biggrin:   !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HI EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 22 2011, 03:49 PM~20152230
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

Back out of jail :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 22 2011, 05:33 PM~20152995
> *Back out of jail :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: 
what in hell are talking aboult ???
is it that pic on facebook lolol....


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2011, 05:32 PM~20153848
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> what  in  hell  are talking  aboult  ???
> is  it  that  pic  on  facebook  lolol....
> *


:ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 23 2011, 01:11 PM~20160164
> *:ugh: :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 

PM SENT ..


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup guys


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 23 2011, 02:10 PM~20160516-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Sup guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 23 2011, 02:48 PM~20160801
> *:biggrin: :wave: :h5:
> *


HI GUYS !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2011, 11:54 AM~20160436
> *  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> PM  SENT  ..
> *


Back at ya


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Mar 23 2011, 08:16 PM~20163247
> *Back at ya
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

22 0ct 2005 Our newest member Jeff with his bike...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 24 2011, 01:20 AM~20166124
> *22  0ct  2005  Our newest member Jeff with his bike...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
HMG THAT,S THE DAY SHE GIVE ME HER PERMISION TO JOIN LUXURIOUS .....
LIKE IF I NEED IT LOLOL !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
HI EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 24 2011, 01:20 AM~20166124
> *22  0ct  2005  Our newest member Jeff with his bike...
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy backk!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 24 2011, 10:57 PM~20173280
> *:biggrin:
> 
> wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy backk!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
YUP !!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

got 2 sponsors... should be one more next week!!

Another great MTL LuxuriouS event on august 27th

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 25 2011, 02:00 PM~20178094
> *
> 
> got 2 sponsors... should be one more next week!!
> 
> Another great MTL LuxuriouS event on august 27th
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GOT MINE TO !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 25 2011, 07:19 PM~20180242
> *GOT  MINE  TO  !!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt happy birthday twan - bonne fete twan


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 26 2011, 07:29 PM~20187538
> *ttt happy birthday twan - bonne fete twan
> *


yup sorry if i,m late bro but happy- birthday twan !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY-1 !!!! :wave: :wave:  
A GREAT DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 :nicoderm: 
:yes: 

T-T-T FOR THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2011, 07:33 AM~20216395
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:h5: :yes: 
:wave: 


:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5::wave: :h5::wave: :h5::wave: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 26 2011, 07:29 PM~20187538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt happy birthday twan - bonne fete twan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Mar 27 2011, 12:52 AM~20189759
> *yup  sorry  if  i,m  late  bro    but  happy- birthday  twan  !!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



:biggrin: Thank you bros!!!

:h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: What's up!??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 31 2011, 01:11 AM~20224478
> *:wave: What's up!??
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
:h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 


HI GUYS !!!!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1+Mar 30 2011, 06:33 PM~20220593-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :h5::wave: :h5::wave: :h5::wave: :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Apr 4 2011, 12:37 AM~20252024
> *:h5:
> *


HI GUYS !!!!! :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

jason la fourche Square Twisted a coute combien avec le transport et tout


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 4 2011, 08:39 PM~20258565
> *jason la fourche Square Twisted a coute combien avec le transport et tout
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 HMG IS BACK GLUE BOY !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 
THINK OF BRING ALL THE $$ THIS TIME !!! LOL :biggrin:  
C COMME ÇA QU,ON GARDE C PLOG PIS C AMI BRO ..


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 4 2011, 08:39 PM~20258565
> *jason la fourche Square Twisted a coute combien avec le transport et tout
> *


la meme prix que la dernier fois tu ma demander lol


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20261589
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  HMG  IS  BACK    GLUE  BOY !!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> THINK  OF  BRING  ALL  THE  $$  THIS  TIME  !!!  LOL  :biggrin:
> C  COMME  ÇA  QU,ON  GARDE  C  PLOG  PIS  C  AMI  BRO  ..
> *


c koi que tu veut dir par la (par on garde c plog pis c ami)


----------



## D-ice69

Goood morning every-1 !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 5 2011, 07:33 AM~20262740
> *c koi que tu veut dir par la (par on garde c plog pis c ami)
> *


c simple bro écoute bien 
les bon conte font les bon ami !!!
si tu comprent pas demande a ton père ... lol  :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 5 2011, 10:37 AM~20264222
> *c  simple  bro  écoute  bien
> les  bon  conte  font  les  bon  ami  !!!
> si  tu  comprent  pas  demande  a  ton  père ... lol    :biggrin:
> *


c bom j'ai comprie au pir jason peut toujour comender la piece pis je le paye bin ka l'arrive


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 5 2011, 06:55 PM~20266802
> *c bom j'ai comprie au pir jason peut toujour comender la piece pis je le paye bin ka l'arrive
> *


oui ca marche, veut tu pour vrai ce fois ci?


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2011, 08:43 PM~20268905
> *oui ca marche, veut tu pour vrai ce fois ci?
> *


laisse moi appepret 1semaine 1semane edemi c bon au pir je vais t'avetir bin que je vais etre pret a comender


----------



## D-ice69

:uh:  :uh: :scrutinize: HMG WTF DO ANY-1 UNDERSTENT WHAT HE JUST SAID ????????? :uh: :uh: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## syked1

heheheheheh 

jeff, i have your fenders, today i will bring them to M&M to get de-chromed because i work like 5 minutes away.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 6 2011, 01:09 AM~20270471
> *:uh:    :uh:  :scrutinize: HMG  WTF  DO  ANY-1  UNDERSTENT  WHAT  HE  JUST  SAID  ?????????    :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


hahhah 4sure!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 6 2011, 10:24 AM~20272404
> *heheheheheh
> 
> jeff, i have your fenders, today i will bring them to M&M to get de-chromed because i work like 5 minutes away.
> *



:cheesy: 

tt mf T


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 6 2011, 08:57 PM~20276540
> *:cheesy:
> 
> tt mf T
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:h5: :yes: 
 

pushing the limit all the way ttmt !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


HI EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pimp_seb

jason vent tu juste le frame limousine si oui combien


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 9 2011, 10:37 AM~20296776
> *jason vent tu juste le frame limousine si oui combien
> *


oui je vende je frame limo pour $250 il est faite pour les roue 20 pouces par example


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: 


YO JAY COULD YOU CALL ME AS SOON AS POSIBLE THX !!!   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2011, 12:21 PM~20297799
> *oui je vende je frame limo pour $250 il est faite pour les roue 20 pouces par example
> *


ouin mais jason le frame est maganer en criss


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: HMG IT,S PAINT ONLY PAINT :happysad: .. YOU KNOW THE THING WHIT THE WHITE GLUE LOL . :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
JE SUIS SURE QUE T UN PRO POUR ARANGER DES PETIT DETAIL COMME ÇA .... :ugh:  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 9 2011, 09:28 PM~20299657
> *ouin mais jason le frame est maganer en criss
> *


oui pis il est totalment faite custom par Judas


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2011, 03:26 PM~20304065
> *oui pis il est totalment faite custom par Judas
> *


yup that,s a big + on top of that cuz this guy was
1 of the top guy to built bike in quebec !!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 9 2011, 09:28 PM~20299657
> *ouin mais jason le frame est maganer en criss
> *



trempe le frame dans la colle blanche et soupoudre le frame de brillants après, sa va te faire une méchante belle finition de flake!!! pi après bin tu te met des couches de clear avec de la colle en baton pi tu as un résultat digne de la job que tu vas avoir fait pour faire disparaitre les scratch :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yo Jay!!! hit me up when you have some prices for the rim and the handle bar :h5:


thank you bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 10 2011, 07:07 PM~20304960
> *trempe le frame dans la colle blanche et soupoudre le frame de brillants après, sa va te faire une méchante belle finition de flake!!! pi après bin tu te met des couches de clear avec de la colle en baton pi tu as un résultat digne de la job que tu vas avoir fait pour faire disparaitre les scratch :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT !!!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2011, 01:41 PM~20310882
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
t-t-t 4 the 514 luxurious family !!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20311500
> *
> *


wasup bro !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 11 2011, 08:00 PM~20313247
> *wasup  bro  !!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



homeworks for school bro!!! less than 2 weeks to go before the end of the session... and summer time that mean work on my frame :biggrin: 
Sup Jeff!?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2011, 08:02 PM~20313264
> *homeworks for school bro!!! less than 2 weeks to go before the end of the session... and summer time that mean work on my frame :biggrin:
> Sup Jeff!?
> *


A NEW FRAME GREAT !!! :cheesy: 
ME WELL THE SAME OLD THING I WORK ON MY FENDERS WHIT JAY 
AND ON THE CADS FOR MY NEW FULL CUSTOM WHEELS !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SO IT,S THE SAME OLD BUT PROMICE THOSE ARE THE LAST TIME I PUT $$$$ on this bike ....     lololololol    
yeah right    ...hahahahah !!


----------



## pimp_seb

a $250 c trop chair a $150 c parfait meme a $175 c dans le top


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 11 2011, 08:38 PM~20313510
> *a $250 c trop chair a $150 c parfait meme a $175 c dans le top
> *


:0 :uh: HMG ...

WELL IT,S A GLUE BOY way of talk LOL !!!    LOL !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 11 2011, 08:38 PM~20313510
> *a $250 c trop chair a $150 c parfait meme a $175 c dans le top
> *



a $250 cest vendu si non cest tjr a vendre


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 12 2011, 12:15 PM~20318881
> *a $250 cest vendu si non cest tjr a vendre
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


YOU TELL HIM JAY !!! :thumbsup: 
CUZ IS 175 $$ AT THE MOST REALLY MEEN 150 CUZ HE WILL 
HAVE FORGET 25 OR 30 $$ !!! 
CUZ THAT,S GLUE BOY !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

+ THAT FRAME IS REALLY COOL 
NEED SOME WORK BUT NOTHING TO BIG JUST PAINT 
THE REST IS A1 ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 11 2011, 08:38 PM~20313510
> *a $250 c trop chair a $150 c parfait meme a $175 c dans le top
> *


Si tu es pas prèt à mettre de l'argent dans le lowriding, sa arrivera jamais...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 12 2011, 09:37 PM~20323015
> *Si tu es pas prèt à mettre de l'argent dans le lowriding, sa arrivera jamais...
> *



QUALITY DONT COME CHEAP OR LIKE JESSE JAMES TATTOO SAID PAY UP SUCKER !!!!  
:nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

mEETING AU PAWN SHOP LE 16 AVRIL 2011 A 18H30 SAMEDI!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Oct 22 2005, 11:00 PM~4053952
> *Dan's Braindead bike I've built in an other angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2011, 03:55 PM~20338691
> *mEETING AU PAWN SHOP LE 16 AVRIL 2011 A 18H30 SAME
> DI!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:h5: yessir bigg boss

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2011, 03:55 PM~20338691
> *mEETING AU PAWN SHOP LE 16 AVRIL 2011 A 18H30 SAMEDI!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: 

THE DOUBLE - J - TEAM WILL BE THERE 

HO YEAAAHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ohh yeahhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: 


WASUP GUYS 

SEE YOU ALL TONIGHT !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 


HI EVERY-1 !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD DAY EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2011, 12:35 PM~20372523
> *ttt
> *


  :wave: 


SEE YOU TONIGHT BUDDY !!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

Putting a bike together for my boy  Where do you guy's buy your parts from


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 19 2011, 06:05 PM~20374861
> *Putting a bike together for my boy   Where do you guy's buy your parts from
> *


either on here or from Ebay, or i have a local friend who made an account with F N R company which is the American distributor for all the taiwanese parts


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2011, 03:38 PM~20375062
> *either on here or from Ebay, or i have a local friend who made an account with F N R company which is the American distributor for all the taiwanese parts
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2011, 06:08 PM~20390842
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## Ant-Wan

summer time is at the door :biggrin: completed my first year of university today  

It's now time to work on the trike :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 21 2011, 07:59 PM~20391667
> *summer time is at the door  :biggrin: completed my first year of university today
> 
> It's now time to work on the trike :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: 
yup afther all the work i dide on the d-ice 
now it,s time to start my new riding sesson !!!!

new episode of the
double-j - luxurious adventure soon coming out !!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

sup brothers :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Apr 21 2011, 08:49 PM~20392021
> *sup brothers  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: Sup Petrolinos


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2011, 08:27 PM~20391858
> *:yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> yup  afther  all  the  work  i  dide  on  the  d-ice
> now    it,s  time    to  start  my  new  riding  sesson  !!!!
> 
> new  episode  of  the
> double-j - luxurious  adventure  soon  coming out  !!!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 21 2011, 07:56 PM~20392099
> *:h5: Sup Petrolinos
> *


 :h5: nada bro just chilling on this nice Thursday night, you


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 


HI GUYS !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Apr 21 2011, 08:59 PM~20392124
> *:h5: nada bro just chilling on this nice Thursday night, you
> *




Well.... for me it's chilling on this TGIF night  hehehe

Hope you'll come again for the august 27th!??


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2011, 06:16 PM~20397804
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  GUYS  !!!!!
> *



Sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

Lb c fait niker pas L’assassin sur le site de word up mais Lb etais fort aussi


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by pimp_seb_@Apr 23 2011, 03:18 PM~20403005
> *Lb c fait niker pas L’assassin sur le site de word up mais Lb etais fort aussi
> *


 :0
Au moins y travail fort... 

Tu deviens jamais meilleur si tu connais pas la défaite...

C'est pas avec de la colle qui réussi a faire une belle job!!!

J-S c'est fait niké par son père :roflmao:


----------



## pimp_seb

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 23 2011, 04:06 PM~20403703
> *:0
> Au moins y travail fort...
> 
> Tu deviens jamais meilleur si tu connais pas la défaite...
> 
> C'est pas avec de la colle qui réussi a faire une belle job!!!
> 
> J-S c'est fait niké par son père :roflmao:
> *


non pas vraiment


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 23 2011, 06:06 PM~20403703
> *:0
> Au moins y travail fort...
> 
> Tu deviens jamais meilleur si tu connais pas la défaite...
> 
> C'est pas avec de la colle qui réussi a faire une belle job!!!
> 
> J-S c'est fait niké par son père :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: T-T-T - 4 - D - 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 

ttt


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

*SSSSSSSSSSSS*



:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 30 2011, 06:35 PM~20455176
> *SSSSSSSSSSSS
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: 


TTMFT !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   


GOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 



t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

a good day to all my luxurious brothers !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2011, 10:51 AM~20489355
> *a  good  day  to  all  my  luxurious  brothers  !!!!!    :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



 same to you bro


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+May 5 2011, 09:51 AM~20489355-->
> 
> 
> 
> a  good  day  to  all  my  luxurious  brothers  !!!!!    :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@May 5 2011, 01:35 PM~20490695
> * same to you bro
> *




WUDUP JEFFY-JEFF AND ANTWOINE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     
LUX4LIFE


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@May 5 2011, 02:39 PM~20490711
> *WUDUP JEFFY-JEFF AND ANTWOINE!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LUX4LIFE
> *



:h5: Sup Jeff!!! What's good bro!?


----------



## syked1

ttt brothers


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@May 5 2011, 02:39 PM~20490711
> *WUDUP JEFFY-JEFF AND ANTWOINE!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LUX4LIFE
> *



DAMMMMM RIGHT JEFF LUX4LIFE ALL THE WAY !!!!
HOW ARE THING DOING IN TORONTO 
BRO ANYTHING NEW ??? 

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+May 5 2011, 01:44 PM~20490745-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: Sup Jeff!!! What's good bro!?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@May 5 2011, 03:01 PM~20491165
> *
> DAMMMMM  RIGHT  JEFF  LUX4LIFE  ALL  THE  WAY    !!!!
> HOW  ARE    THING    DOING  IN  TORONTO
> BRO  ANYTHING  NEW  ???
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *









everything is good! cant complain! i hope to see you montreal peeps real soon!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@May 6 2011, 01:35 PM~20497389
> *everything is good! cant complain! i hope to see you montreal peeps real soon!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 


t-t-t 


4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!!!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 


good morning !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  
 

LUXURIOUS FOR EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

La bonne nouvelle de la semaine : la semaine passer Moi et jeffy on a eux un premier rencontre avec les organisateurs de la festival de graffitti / hip-hop "Under Pressure"(la fin semaine avant notre BBQ donc le 20 et 21 Aout prochaine). Ils vont nous donner de l'espace pour des chars et bikes dans un section de st-catherine entre st-laurent et berri qui va etre fermer a des voitures donc cette section reste pietonier. Ils cherche aussi des artistes hip-hop comme Les Sozi ou LB pour les shows live sur scene ou bien des battles de freestyles sur la rue, donc j'aura besoin de donner leurs contact info au organisateurs au plus vite pour eux de finaliser les shows qui aura lieu en journee ou soiree samedi et dimanche. Ya bcp plus de details et de chose qu'on cest discuter donc jaura bcp a dire au meeting.

peace

jay


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 9 2011, 04:23 PM~20515237
> *La bonne nouvelle de la semaine : la semaine passer Moi et jeffy on a eux un premier rencontre avec les organisateurs de la festival de graffitti / hip-hop "Under Pressure"(la fin semaine avant notre BBQ donc le 20 et 21 Aout prochaine). Ils vont nous donner de l'espace pour des chars et bikes dans un section de st-catherine entre st-laurent et berri qui va etre fermer a des voitures donc cette section reste pietonier. Ils cherche aussi des artistes hip-hop comme Les Sozi ou LB pour les shows live sur scene ou bien des battles de freestyles sur la rue, donc j'aura besoin de donner leurs contact info au organisateurs au plus vite pour eux de finaliser les shows qui aura lieu en journee ou soiree samedi et dimanche. Ya bcp plus de details et de chose qu'on cest discuter donc jaura bcp a dire au meeting.
> 
> peace
> 
> jay
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Shortdog93

Not lowrider bikes but we do ride on Schwinn's


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@May 10 2011, 04:10 AM~20520260
> *Not lowrider bikes but we do ride on Schwinn's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: 
:yes: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

YOU GUYS HAVE LOT,S OF REAL COOL BIKES !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Shortdog93

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 10 2011, 08:10 AM~20521342
> *:h5:  :h5:
> :yes:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU GUYS  HAVE  LOT,S    OF  REAL    COOL  BIKES  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanx bro!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: 

WASUP GUYS KEEPING PUSHING 

ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

MEETING SAMEDI/ SATERDAY 14 AVRIL / APRIL 6PM AT THE PAWN SHOP


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2011, 09:33 AM~20536291
> *MEETING SAMEDI/ SATERDAY 14 AVRIL / APRIL  6PM AT THE PAWN SHOP
> *


 :biggrin: i guess you mean 14 of may buddy !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


goood morning every -1 !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Est.1979

any pics of the club bikes?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 12 2011, 12:13 PM~20537070
> *any pics of the club bikes?
> *


uhhh yeah but you will have to go back thru the pages...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 12 2011, 12:13 PM~20537070
> *any pics of the club bikes?
> *



:biggrin: 


*luxuriousworldwide.com*

 you should find somtN


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by syked1+May 12 2011, 10:13 AM~20537370-->
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh yeah but you will have to go back thru the pages...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhh yeah just checked out your clubs website :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@May 12 2011, 02:14 PM~20539048
> *:biggrin:
> luxuriousworldwide.com
> 
> you should find somtN
> *


just checked them out they look tight bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 12 2011, 07:26 PM~20539945
> *ohhh yeah just checked out your clubs website :thumbsup:
> just checked them out they look tight bro... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 it's better and better, year after year!!!!

It's the LUX</span></span>[/b]</span> homie


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 14 2011, 08:46 AM~20551161
> * it's better and better, year after year!!!!
> 
> It's the LUX</span></span>*</span> homie
> [/b]


kool you guys hittin any shows up there? I live in cen. cal. so almost every show is a distance...i have to rely on pics posted of shows...heres my son bike this weekend at Latin World picnic


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 9 2011, 03:23 PM~20515237
> *La bonne nouvelle de la semaine : la semaine passer Moi et jeffy on a eux un premier rencontre avec les organisateurs de la festival de graffitti / hip-hop "Under Pressure"(la fin semaine avant notre BBQ donc le 20 et 21 Aout prochaine). Ils vont nous donner de l'espace pour des chars et bikes dans un section de st-catherine entre st-laurent et berri qui va etre fermer a des voitures donc cette section reste pietonier. Ils cherche aussi des artistes hip-hop comme Les Sozi ou LB pour les shows live sur scene ou bien des battles de freestyles sur la rue, donc j'aura besoin de donner leurs contact info au organisateurs au plus vite pour eux de finaliser les shows qui aura lieu en journee ou soiree samedi et dimanche. Ya bcp plus de details et de chose qu'on cest discuter donc jaura bcp a dire au meeting.
> 
> peace
> jay
> *


good news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 16 2011, 01:45 PM~20562898
> *kool you guys hittin any shows up there? I live in cen. cal. so almost every show is a distance...i have to rely on pics posted of shows...heres my son bike this weekend at Latin World picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup we sure do but it aboult the  same for use real big show are a long distance ride but so what :biggrin:  for all good fun we when we are there and the new homies we meet it,s a small price to pay !!!! BY THE WAY REAL NICE BIKE KEEP ON PUSHING THE LIMITE !!!  :thumbsup: 

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 17 2011, 01:12 PM~20571472
> *yup  we  sure  do  but  it  aboult  the  same  for use  real  big  show  are a long  distance  ride  but  so  what  :biggrin:    for  all  good  fun  we  when  we  are there  and the  new  homies  we  meet  it,s  a  small  price  to  pay  !!!!    BY  THE  WAY  REAL  NICE  BIKE  KEEP  ON  PUSHING  THE  LIMITE !!!    :thumbsup:
> 
> LUXURIOUS  4    EVER  BROTHER  !!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1WIKD79




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 19 2011, 08:23 PM~20588286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: 

good looking trike any more pics of it ???


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!!!

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
:rimshot: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 20 2011, 11:12 AM~20592475
> *GOOOOOOD      MORNING    EVERY-1    !!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> :rimshot:  :h5:
> *



:wave: sup Jeff


----------



## Douk

:wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Douk_@May 21 2011, 06:16 AM~20597997
> *:wave:
> :biggrin:
> *



Ah bin.... Douk qui vient faire son tour!!! :biggrin: 

Toujours aprécier fréroh!!! :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Got my tattoo done yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

nice twan  !!!! 
DAMMMMMM
i want 1 FOR MY 40 BIRTHDAY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

gooood morning every-1 !!!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 


lowrider 4 ever !!!!! :rimshot: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 23 2011, 06:58 PM~20613427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice  twan    !!!!
> DAMMMMMM
> i want  1  FOR  MY  40  BIRTHDAY  !!!!
> *


damm that must of hurted :wow:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 23 2011, 08:58 PM~20613427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good thing I came in to see what's going on. Almost missed this tat and I like it. :thumbsup: Twan you almost didn't make it into the Lux Tattoo of Fame. I keep all Lux tats on our website. Will add yours soon.


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2011, 09:51 AM~20489355
> *a  good  day   to  all   my   luxurious   brothers  !!!!!    :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I see a girl gotta make her presence known up in here. :biggrin: 

Sup D-Ice :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@May 24 2011, 09:31 PM~20621246
> *Good thing I came in to see what's going on. Almost missed this tat and I like it. :thumbsup: Twan you almost didn't make it into the Lux Tattoo of Fame. I keep all Lux tats on our website. Will add yours soon.
> *



:biggrin: It's my pride and my honnor to have it... 4LIFE!!!

Glad if you like it Sweetie


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@May 24 2011, 09:39 PM~20621323
> *I see a girl gotta make her presence known up in here.  :biggrin:
> 
> Sup D-Ice :wave:
> *


 :wave: 

hi sis !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 24 2011, 07:52 PM~20620554
> *:biggrin:
> lowrider 4  ever  !!!!!    :rimshot:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ooooooohhhh yesssssss!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

HAVE A HAPPY DAY EVERY-1 !!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 23 2011, 08:58 PM~20613427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice  twan    !!!!
> DAMMMMMM
> i want  1  FOR  MY  40  BIRTHDAY  !!!!
> *


Oh my god, you're a Scorpio like me. It's getting dangerous in here hno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup bros


----------



## Dee Luxe

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@May 26 2011, 05:24 PM~20634623
> *:wave:
> *



 Sup sistA


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:  
 


GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 

FROM THE 514- LUXURIOUS FAMILY & WORLDWIDE !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: 

HI EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## Dee Luxe

Good morning. Can't sleep. I hate when I work on a project and trying to decide on a color. Picked this up at a swap meet.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@May 29 2011, 04:22 AM~20650108
> *Good morning. Can't sleep. I hate when I work on a project and trying to decide on a color. Picked this up at a swap meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would go whit a mix of blue tone whit pearl patern or somthing like that !!! that my opinion by the way great find !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup Jeff!!! Ridais-tu dans le vieux-port hier?? Je crois t'avoir apperçu!??:thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

je vend mon bike


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Sup Jeff!!! Ridais-tu dans le vieux-port hier?? Je crois t'avoir apperçu!??:thumbsup:


 yup that was me in the old port last night whit my new ride 
& lux shirt and cap !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> yup that was me in the old port last night whit my new ride
> & lux shirt and cap !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: nice!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> yup that was me in the old port last night whit my new ride
> & lux shirt and cap !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:0 new ride...!???


pics?? :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> je vend mon bike


où ça!??


----------



## pimp_seb

a repen


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> a repen


as-tu une photo au moins!??


----------



## pimp_seb

je vend pas mon full custon je vend mon street custom


----------



## pimp_seb

ah oui j'ai aussi des petit mirroir a vendre (c comme sur les siege dans les char radical) une boite plaine


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> :0 new ride...!???
> 
> 
> pics?? :dunno:


 :biggrin::nicoderm:

YUP NEW FRAME NEW SET UP BUT NO PICS FOR NOW
STILL HAVE TO WORK ON IT & MOST IMPORTENT OF ALL ON THOSE FINAL TOUCHS ON THE D-ICE !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

LUXURIOUS LOWRIDER FAMILY 4 EVER !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :wave::wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> je vend pas mon full custon je vend mon street custom


  de quoi tu parles avec ton bike FULL CUSTOM!!!!???


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> :biggrin::nicoderm:
> 
> YUP NEW FRAME NEW SET UP BUT NO PICS FOR NOW
> STILL HAVE TO WORK ON IT & MOST IMPORTENT OF ALL ON THOSE FINAL TOUCHS ON THE D-ICE !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> LUXURIOUS LOWRIDER FAMILY 4 EVER !!!!!




:thumbsup: nice bro! can't wait to see de d-ice completed.... maybe soon


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> :thumbsup: nice bro! can't wait to see de d-ice completed.... maybe soon


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

IT COULD BE SOONER THEN YOU THINK !!!!  MAYBE LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> IT COULD BE SOONER THEN YOU THINK !!!!  MAYBE LOL :thumbsup:


héhéhé


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> je vend mon bike


la quelle bike la twist frame ????
pis combien ten veux pour le frame et toute les cups bien sure ... 
:dunno::dunno: so ???


----------



## pimp_seb

bin selui que jason ma fait (mais je c pas comment fair pour metre des photo sur le site)


----------



## pimp_seb

c le frame twist je le vent $2000 avec une boit plane de part (un peut nego)


----------



## pimp_seb

j'ai aussi des petit miroir a vendre la grandeur c 2 3/4 par 1 3/4 une boit plaine


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> c le frame twist je le vent $2000 avec une boit plane de part (un peut nego)


 
 2000$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??


Bonne chance!! Dans 10 ans tu l'auras même pas encore vendu.....


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> bin selui que jason ma fait (mais je c pas comment fair pour metre des photo sur le site)


 
pour mettre des photos, tu click sur la 7ème image (quand tu envois un message) pi tu met le liens de la photo... that's it!!


----------



## SNAPPER818

_wassup LuxuriouS_ :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:bowrofl:

HMG GLUE BOY T TU SERRIEUX F..K GOOD LUCK MEN TU VA EN AVOIR BESOIN LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!
EN + TON PÈRE TA PAS DIT QUE LE COLE A BOIS ÇA FAIT BÉSSER LE PRIX DES CHOSE LOL !!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dee Luxe

:wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

D-ice69 said:


> :bowrofl:
> 
> HMG GLUE BOY T TU SERRIEUX F..K GOOD LUCK MEN TU VA EN AVOIR BESOIN LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!
> EN + TON PÈRE TA PAS DIT QUE LE COLE A BOIS ÇA FAIT BÉSSER LE PRIX DES CHOSE LOL !!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


non mon pere ma pas dit ca


----------



## Ant-Wan

SNAPPER818 said:


> _wassup LuxuriouS_ :wave:


 :wave: What's up Snap-her 818


----------



## Ant-Wan

DSweet LuX said:


> :wave:


:wave: hey_Low sista, what's good?


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> non mon pere ma pas dit ca


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 
:bowrofl::bowrofl:


hmg du glue boy pure style what a joke lololol !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

T-T-T for the 514 LUX FAMILY UNITY !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

wasup lux family !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave:
> 
> wasup lux family !!!


 :wave: Sup Jeffy!!! What'S good bro


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> :wave: Sup Jeffy!!! What'S good bro


 well for 1 i have start stage 2 on my new fenders whit the 
great help of my buddy jay aka syked1 !!!!! what aboult you
twan any new project in coming bro ???


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

HI EVERY-1 !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin::wave::wave:

HI EVERY-1 !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave::wave::thumbsup:

HEY HEY WHAT ARE THE NEWS EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## syked1

wasup bro...how u doin?


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> wasup bro...how u doin?


i was sick for a few days but now it,s all ok !!!!! :thumbsup:
dide you look at the game last night vancouver in front 3-2 now 
:x::x: what aboult you big -j ??? yo they close villa - maria metro station what,s the 
eazy way to get to your place now ????


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*MONTREAL MEMBERS:*

*DO NOT FORGET OUR MEETING ON SATURDAY JUNE 18 2011 AT 6H30 PM AT THE PAWN SHOP*


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *MONTREAL MEMBERS:*
> 
> *DO NOT FORGET OUR MEETING ON SATURDAY JUNE 18 2011 AT 6H30 PM AT THE PAWN SHOP*


yup the double-j team will be there for sure !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *MONTREAL MEMBERS:*
> 
> *DO NOT FORGET OUR MEETING ON SATURDAY JUNE 18 2011 AT 6H30 PM AT THE PAWN SHOP*


 
:h5: yeaah-yyyeaaaah!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## Ant-Wan

new lines for the trike frame are on the way.... F-I-N-A-L-L-Y!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## abel

:inout:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave:


good morning every-1 !!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

showen some love from the pk.


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> showen some love from the pk.


:wave::wave:

hey wasup dude i saw your bike it really kick ass !!!!
the frame boddy work must have took you a lot of time cuz it,s dammmm super sick !!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave:
> 
> hey wasup dude i saw your it really kick ass !!!!
> the frame boddy work must have took you a lot of time cuz it,s dammmm super sick !!!!


the body was done by some one that joey(PHXKSTM) bought it from. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> the body was done by some one that joey(PHXKSTM) bought it from. thanks :biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

SO WHAT IT,S IF YOU GOT IT FROM SOME DUDE IT,S A DAMMMM SICK FRAME BRO !!!!! 
ARE YOU GOING TO PUT MORE CUSTOM PARTS ON ???


----------



## thomas67442

Latin Style Sounds and 34th Street Mall 1st annual Low Rider Show


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> SO WHAT IT,S IF YOU GOT IT FROM SOME DUDE IT,S A DAMMMM SICK FRAME BRO !!!!!
> ARE YOU GOING TO PUT MORE CUSTOM PARTS ON ???


you know it. but waiting for a check to be received by RO~chucky before i pay anyone else to do stuff for me. dont want to drive myself in the hole.


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> you know it. but waiting for a check to be received by RO~chucky before i pay anyone else to do stuff for me. dont want to drive myself in the hole.


:thumbsup:
I KNOW WHAT YOU MEEN BRO I,M MY SELF IN A TIGHT $$ SITUATION CUZ OF MY PROJECT 
I PUT ALL MY $$$$ IN TO IT FOR THE LAST 6 YEARS BUT JUST LOOK AT THE
RESULT  IT ALL WORTH IT !!!! 
FOR ALL
THE FOLLOW 
1 THE LOVE OF LOWRIDER
2 THE PERSONLE SATISFACTION TO CREAT SOMTHING UNIQUE
3 THE POINT OF PUTING ARE SELF A GOLD & REACHING IT 
THAT RESULT IN TO THE CREATION OF A BIKE THAT REPRESENT YOU .
4 FOR THE LOVE OF PUSHING ARE ART FORME & CULTURE ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

SO IT OK TO TAKE YOUR TIME BRO 
IT,S EVEN BETTER TO DO SO !!! I WAS JUST WONDERING 
p,s if i was you homie i would start whit a custom fork that,s not to expensive and it would give your bike a killer
look then slowly go for the sissy or handlebar !!!! that is whene you feel the time is right .. again me it took me six years so great work again homie keep it on !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup:
> I KNOW WHAT YOU MEEN BRO I,M MY SELF IN A TIGHT $$ SITUATION CUZ OF MY PROJECT
> I PUT ALL MY $$$$ IN TO IT FOR THE LAST 6 YEARS BUT JUST LOOK AT THE
> RESULT  IT ALL WORTH IT !!!!
> FOR ALL
> THE FOLLOW
> 1 THE LOVE OF LOWRIDER
> 2 THE PERSONLE SATISFACTION TO CREAT SOMTHING UNIQUE
> 3 THE POINT OF PUTING ARE SELF A GOLD & REACHING IT
> THAT RESULT IN TO THE CREATION OF A BIKE THAT REPRESENT YOU .
> 4 FOR THE LOVE OF PUSHING ARE ART FORME & CULTURE ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> 
> SO IT OK TO TAKE YOUR TIME BRO
> IT,S EVEN BETTER TO DO SO !!! I WAS JUST WONDERING
> p,s if i was you homie i would start whit a *custom fork* that,s not to expensive and it would give your bike a killer
> look then slowly go for the sissy or *handlebar* !!!! that is whene you feel the time is right .. again me it took me six years so great work again homie keep it on !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thx.i have handle bars right now. but dont know if its possible to remove the old engraving from them in order to have new engraving put on. the forks are also somthing ive got planned before vegas. though even if i dont get the parts done intime ill still try to bring the bike as is.


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thx.i have handle bars right now. but dont know if its possible to remove the old engraving from them in order to have new engraving put on. the forks are also somthing ive got planned before vegas. though even if i dont get the parts done intime ill still try to bring the bike as is.


why would you want to remove the engraving ??? is it cuz the job was poor or cuz of the style ?? 
in the case of style just find good engraver and he could make some change & make all the other fit whit it !!!!!
me to i realy hope that my bike will be all finish for the next super show in vegas maybe i,ll see you there
bro + that would be real cool to see your bike in real !!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> why would you want to remove the engraving ??? is it cuz the job was poor or cuz of the style ??
> in the case of style just find good engraver and he could make some change & make all the other fit whit it !!!!!
> me to i realy hope that my bike will be all finish for the next super show in vegas maybe i,ll see you there
> bro + that would be real cool to see your bike in real !!!!


yea the both reasons realy. im gonna have david rentira(may have spell't his name wrong) engrave the other side of them and the forks and wheels and i dont think it would look right to have somthing dif on the side. it wouldent look right to me. and my boy pointed out that the engraving is not the same on one side as the other. the engraver dident try to copy the side correctly. so its very messy. and again it wouldent look right to me.
yea that would be chill to see your bike and meet you in real life.


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin::wave::wave:

gooood morning every-1 !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup suppppp


:biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sup ice69 and ant-wan :wave:. Finally got the tattoo page going. Somebody (montreal chapter) had the page messed up, because the pictures were too big. I fixed that problem and enjoy the show 

http://www.luxuriousstl.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=2501251


----------



## D-ice69

Momma Lux said:


> Sup ice69 and ant-wan :wave:. Finally got the tattoo page going. Somebody (montreal chapter) had the page messed up, because the pictures were too big. I fixed that problem and enjoy the show
> 
> http://www.luxuriousstl.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=2501251


wow that is so cool i was looking for a ideas for my lux tattoo as soon as i,m done whit my bike !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
or maybe sooner if i get me some gifts  !!!!! 
again great job !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

:machinegun:


Dammmmmm f..king RAIN !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

!!! dammmm rain !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Momma Lux said:


> Sup ice69 and ant-wan :wave:. Finally got the tattoo page going. Somebody (montreal chapter) had the page messed up, because the pictures were too big. I fixed that problem and enjoy the show
> 
> http://www.luxuriousstl.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=2501251



:cheesy: niiiiice!!! It's cool to see all of them, at the same time, on the same page, 1 after 1!! 
:thumbsup: gr8 job!!! 
L4L


----------



## Ant-Wan

Frame sketches are done!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> !!! dammmm rain !!!


What we can do...!? 
Waiting till the sun comes out!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

hey hey wasup big bro !!!! :thumbsup::wave::wave:


----------



## syked1

havent had much time to get on here as you know, so i figured id stop by and say hi


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> havent had much time to get on here as you know, so i figured id stop by and say hi


:wave::wave:


----------



## abel

:inout:


----------



## syked1

--~


----------



## D-ice69

abel said:


> :inout:





syked1 said:


> --~


 :wave::wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup guys


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

not a lot waiting for the sun !!! 
what aboult you ???
so you got drawing for a new frame when are we going to see it ????
and do a sun dance for me lol that maybe going to stop the rain so i can ride & have fun !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

LUX 4 LIFE !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

L4L


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> L4L


DAMMMMM RIGHT BRO L4L !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

My Lil mans new wheels LuxuriouS salt lake


----------



## syked1

sweet carnal


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## D-ice69

L4L 

LUXURIOUS 4 LIFE !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

syked1 said:


> havent had much time to get on here as you know, so i figured id stop by and say hi





What's happening bro!?


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave:
> 
> not a lot waiting for the sun !!!
> what aboult you ???
> so you got drawing for a new frame when are we going to see it ????
> and do a sun dance for me lol that maybe going to stop the rain so i can ride & have fun !!!! :thumbsup:


I have my patterns for the frame shape and the project will come alive next week... :x:

pics will come


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> I have my patterns for the frame shape and the project will come alive next week... :x:
> 
> pics will come


cool cant wait to see that !!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> cool cant wait to see that !!!
> :thumbsup:


yeahh..... me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> yeahh..... me too!!! :biggrin:


i,m sure it will be real cool !!!
but dont rush it !!! 
keep it on 
bro :thumbsup: ..


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

i survive U2 LOL  LOOK OUT FOR THE NEW DOUBLE-J LUXOURIOUS ADVENTURE COMING OUT SOON !!!!
L4L
LUXURIOUS 4 LIFE !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

HI EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup LUX brothers :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> i,m sure it will be real cool !!!
> but dont rush it !!!
> keep it on
> bro :thumbsup: ..


 

I'll take the time it need... goes with the $$
:happysad:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

L4L T-T-T !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: 

everything is ready for the LuxuriouS bbq in Toronto this week-end bro??


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> I'll take the time it need... goes with the $$
> :happysad:


 WHAT ARE THOSE ..... STAND FOR BRO ???



Ant-Wan said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> everything is ready for the LuxuriouS bbq in Toronto this week-end bro??


WHAT IS READY FOR THIS WEEK- END ???? :dunno:
YOUR SO UNCLEAR ..  GUESS WILL SEE IT THENE ???
KEEP IT ON BRO !!!


----------



## D-ice69

THE DISPLAY IS READY TO BE LOAD ON THE CAR AND THE BIKE SHINE LIKE 
A 10000 $$$$ IT,S JUST TO BAD I DONT HAVE THOSE NEW FENDERS
FINISH & MOUNTED ON BUT WELL SO WHAT IT WILL BE DONE
IN TIME !!!! I GOT MY MOTEL ROOM RESERVATION 
FOR ME & JAY AND WE CAN NOT WAIT 
TO HAVE FUN AT THE BBQ WHIT ARE LUXURIOUS
BROTHERS FROM TORONTO !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: LUXURIOUS 4 LIVE


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe

Eat enough BBQ for me.


----------



## Dee Luxe

This is Dsweet Lux (changed to Momma Lux). Our bike club went to a local festival to show our support for the hispanic culture.


----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## D-ice69

This is Dsweet Lux (changed to Momma Lux). Our bike club went to a local festival to show our support for the hispanic culture. 



























yeah momma looking great all the way !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

great looking bikes !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

Momma Lux said:


> Eat enough BBQ for me.


 yup be sure i will me & syked1 !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> WHAT ARE THOSE ..... STAND FOR BRO ???


just mean... time!! 



D-ice69 said:


> WHAT IS READY FOR THIS WEEK- END ???? :dunno:
> YOUR SO UNCLEAR ..  GUESS WILL SEE IT THENE ???
> KEEP IT ON BRO !!!


  I'm talking of your car bro!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> THE DISPLAY IS READY TO BE LOAD ON THE CAR AND THE BIKE SHINE LIKE
> A 10000 $$$$ IT,S JUST TO BAD I DONT HAVE THOSE NEW FENDERS
> FINISH & MOUNTED ON BUT WELL SO WHAT IT WILL BE DONE
> IN TIME !!!! I GOT MY MOTEL ROOM RESERVATION
> FOR ME & JAY AND WE CAN NOT WAIT
> TO HAVE FUN AT THE BBQ WHIT ARE LUXURIOUS
> BROTHERS FROM TORONTO !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: LUXURIOUS 4 LIVE


 
:thumbsup: NIIIIICE JEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: This LUX bbq gonna be the shit with the MTL cars and the bike club!!!

:h5: Reppin' the 514


----------



## Ant-Wan

Momma Lux said:


> Eat enough BBQ for me.


  Nice bike line up for STL!!! 

:biggrin: LUX4LIFE


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> yup be sure i will me & syked1 !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'll take the rest


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> I'll take the rest


that,s if there is some rest we bring the maple sirop hahahahah !!!! 
hot-dog au sireaux -d,érable


----------



## syked1

hehehe crazy guy hot dogs in maple miam yummy


----------



## syked1

my display board i laser erngraved today at work


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: Damn bro, that's greaTTT!! look nice bro :thumbsup: 

That's gonna be awesome to be there all together for the first time in Ontario!!!


----------



## syked1

yup i cant wait


----------



## Ant-Wan

syked1 said:


> yup i cant wait


 :biggrin: You guys leaving tomorow afternoon?


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

Ant-Wan said:


> :biggrin: You guys leaving tomorow afternoon?



after work maybe 2 or 3 PM


----------



## Ant-Wan

syked1 said:


> after work maybe 2 or 3 PM


almost same as us... (sa se dis-tu?) à peu près comme nous!
Driving the van?


----------



## D-ice69

i,ll be leaving more around 10.30 am or 11.00 ..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave:
goood morning every-1 
just finish shaving and other stuff so now i,m ready to go
see you all in toronto !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

back from toronto whit a fuck up foot but i still hade a super great time !!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!! :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here some pics of the lux Montreal bikes at the Toronto LuxuriouS/Majestics bbq:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

NICE PICS MON DAVE !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: nice!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

sa va Jeff?


----------



## D-ice69

pas pire mon pied se remet lemtement mais surment !!!!
il es pas mal mieux c sure mais encore enflée 
je te vois au meeting mon twan !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

HI EVERY-1 

 T-T-T 4 THE LUX FAMILY UNITY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

lux all the way t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup Jeff!! Yess I'll be there for the under pressure!!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> :wave: Sup Jeff!! Yess I'll be there for the under pressure!!


cool twan go check your pm i left you more info , time, date & my phone in case 
now almost can be finish whit that just need to know how many car will come .
thx again LUXURIOUS for ever brother !! :thumbsup::h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

le picnic c quand


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> le picnic c quand


HA BIEN SI C PAS MON GLUE - BOY  C LE 27 AOÛT SAME PLACE !!!!


----------



## BITCHimFROMakron




----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MORNING LUX FAMILY !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:


514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

criss que vous vous la peter avec vos criss de video de rap


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> criss que vous vous la peter avec vos criss de video de rap


Au moins on a de quoi a présenter et au moins on fait de quoi!!! 

En quoi on se la pète?? :scrutinize:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Au moins on a de quoi a présenter et au moins on fait de quoi!!!
> 
> En quoi on se la pète?? :scrutinize:


:bowrofl: come on twan c glue - boy talking , pis son père lui a surement pas dit lol !!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:cheesy: GOOOOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!! :wave::wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Manny's frame painted by Rimo


----------



## Ant-Wan

it's a gift for a 100$ job  malade!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Manny's frame painted by Rimo



RIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Manny's frame painted by Rimo


looking good !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

GREAT JOB GUYS ON ARE # 5 ANNUAL BBQ !!!!
514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY 4 EVER BROTHERS .. :rimshot::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

ou son les photo du picnic


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> ou son les photo du picnic



Ton père les post demain!!!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Ton père les post demain!!!


:rofl::bowrofl: good one twan lol !!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

aver vous fini de parle de mon pere s'avier gossent en criss


----------



## pimp_seb

c koi qui c passer avec le site de lowriderquebec ca marche pu


----------



## D-ice69

:uh:  
HMG IT,S PURE GLUE-BOY !!! LOLOL :bowrofl::rofl:


----------



## pimp_seb

c koi qui ce passe avec vous autre vous parler pu


----------



## pimp_seb

moi personnellemen je pense que le chapitre va planter dans pas grand temp si sa continue de meme vous poster pu rien pas de photo du picnic pis dans post your rides le chapitre a tellment droper que c rendu dans les derniere page (je suis pas mal sertin de ca)


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> moi personnellemen je pense que le chapitre va planter dans pas grand temp si sa continue de meme vous poster pu rien pas de photo du picnic pis dans post your rides le chapitre a tellment droper que c rendu dans les derniere page (je suis pas mal sertin de ca)


:rofl: :bowrofl: LOL WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOULT GLUE-BOY SI TU SAIT PAS DE QUOI TU PARLE DIT RIEN C JUST QUE ON ES PAS MAL OCUPER A D,AUTRE CHOSE + SERIEUSE PIS SI TU VA SUR FACEBOOK IL Y EN A ATONE DES PHOTOS PIS DES VIDEO DU BBQ . PIS ON ES ENCORE PLUS BIG QUE JAMAIS :thumbsup: LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY FOR EVER !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

yeaaaaah that was 1 heel of a nice ride last night luxurious lowrider soldier 4 ever brothers !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ho yeaaah lowrider 4 ever !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

A lot of nice bikes in here


----------



## Ant-Wan

Kiloz said:


> A lot of nice bikes in here


 Thank you homie!

Next year should be bigger than ever for Montréal LuxuriouS bike club


----------



## D-ice69

dammmmm right twan !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

for sure bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave: so another check in, who all from the lux will be at vegas?


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave: so another check in, who all from the lux will be at vegas?


i,ll be there homie !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

D-ice69 said:


> looking good !!!! :thumbsup:


 X2....very nice Homie....


----------



## D-ice69

eastside1989 said:


> X2....very nice Homie....


:thumbsup::yes::h5::yes::thumbsup: !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

THE 514 LUXURIOUS CREW AND ME D-ICEY-J WILL BE IN VEGAS REAL SOON 
HOO YEAAAAAH !!!!!!! :nicoderm::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
:wave::wave:

T-T-T !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

[/QUOTE]



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

Here some pics of the lux Montreal bikes at the Toronto LuxuriouS/Majestics bbq:





































































































































:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm::h5::nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup:

T-T-T FOR THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## syked1

Nice pix bro


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

THX !!!! 

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER LOWRIDER BROTHERS !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

MY new custom fenders


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T 

:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm:

HOOOO YEAAAAH BROTHA 514 - LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!!

LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:

HI 2 LUXURIOUS WORLDWIDE FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:


LUXURIOUS 4 LIFE !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup fam!!! Working on the frame for the Québec Gold :biggrin: a long wait but now the process has started


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> :wave: Sup fam!!! Working on the frame for the Québec Gold :biggrin: a long wait but now the process has started


GOOOD TWAN GOOOD IT,S BETTER TO TAKE IS TIME AND DO IT RIGHT !!!!! KEEP IT ON !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
WE WANT PICS WE WANT PICS  LOL !!!!
GO TWAN KEEP IT ON BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

hi brothers i,ll be gone for a little bit cuz i,m moving back to my place in st-sauveur
but i,ll be back as soon as the plug in the internet !!!!! :wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 

hey wasup luxurious family !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> ttt


yup you can say that again big bro !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::rimshot::h5::thumbsup:

HO YEAAAH LUX 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::rimshot::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::h5:uffin::yes:

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Its that LUX feeling!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Its that LUX feeling!!!!:biggrin:


yup it sure is !!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## luxurysport87

im building a bike for my lil girl n lookn where i can get hydraulics bike cylinder.i know prohopper had them but dont know if there still in business. if u guys could help me out i would appreciate it.


----------



## D-ice69

luxurysport87 said:


> im building a bike for my lil girl n lookn where i can get hydraulics bike cylinder.i know prohopper had them but dont know if there still in business. if u guys could help me out i would appreciate it.


no but my lux brother syked1 as what you need for a real good deal !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

it do whattttttttttttt it doooooooooooooouffin:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> it do whattttttttttttt it doooooooooooooouffin:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

good night every-1 !!!!!!




zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzz
zzzz
zz
z


----------



## D-ice69

Here some pics of the lux Montreal bikes at the Toronto LuxuriouS/Majestics bbq:





































































































































:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

]


     

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  
 

LUXURIOUS FOR EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:

LUXURIOUS FAMILY 4 EVER !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Nice pics!!! ;-) Big LUX TTT haha


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Nice pics!!! ;-) Big LUX TTT haha


yeah & it,s better that way then only puting a  whit t-t-t lol ,this rep & show the mtl luxurious bike club bikes to peoples & homies that stop by in are topic :thumbsup:.


----------



## Ant-Wan

t-t-t


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> t-t-t


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: dammmmm right all the way t-t-t  !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:

hey wasup guys !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

sup bro! What's going on?


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> sup bro! What's going on?


not alot  i,m still waiting for those new wheels to do the last fiting & go for the final run at last for real !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

se lui qui avais le jeep yer tu encore dans le club (sb)


----------



## Ant-Wan

en passant, c'est L-B, je connais pas de sb, sa fais pas mal bs, genre js. 
Pi oui y'est toujours et encore là et il le sera toujours, car pour les reals, c'est LUX 4 LIFE!! 

...pi c'est quoi le but de la question??


----------



## Ant-Wan

haha that's cool bro!!! Hope everything's gonna be perfect for these icy rims!!! yeah


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> haha that's cool bro!!! Hope everything's gonna be perfect for these icy rims!!! yeah


 hummm yeah those are the last things that i need to have to be done too be over whit a 7 and a half years project that as always progress year afther years ! & i have to be honest but i cant wait to start my other project that,s all ready to go ! the cads are all done and i only need to be over whit the d-ice before starting that one !!! like i always you got to stay focus & finish what you start before you start doing anything else that,s the way to go . so be on the look out for the coming out of the demon-bike coming soon humm  well in a few year i just hope it wont take me as long as the other one lol it will surely cost me a arm & a leg again but so what it,s all for the love of the art of lowriding !!! :thumbsup:

luxurious 4 life
lowrider 4 ever brother !!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

juste de meme


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> juste de meme


:scrutinize:  hmg du pure glue boy


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt family


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> ttt family


hi big-j how are you brother !!!! :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

LUX*4*LIFE


----------



## Dee Luxe

Ant-Wan said:


> LUX*4*LIFE


times $260 million


----------



## syked1

not bad busy at work, too much stuff to do, lost 2 employees a few weeks ago, so i have to do everything in the office


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> not bad busy at work, too much stuff to do, lost 2 employees a few weeks ago, so i have to do everything in the office


dammm that most be hell but in the same time it must mean more money so there,s good in that keep it on bro i,ll see you soon i try my new board 3 days ago but i hade put a 24 in stance on it & that was way to wide so i hade to go in and out to fix it right but at the end it work out fine i dide not make alot of run but it was fun .


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin::thumbsup:
:wave:

hi every-1 !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup bros!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

Great pics looking sharp !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

tt mf T


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## lolow

nice pics ant-wan


----------



## Ant-Wan

Thank you brother lowlow!! Hope to see you tomorow at the meeting!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice table, make sure u put clear plastic over it b4 you eat on it and bugger it all up


----------



## Ant-Wan

PedaLScraperZ said:


> nice table, make sure u put clear plastic over it b4 you eat on it and bugger it all up


Don't worry, I'll be careful Dan-E! Thanks for the advice haha


----------



## Ant-Wan

514 LUX ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: HI TWAN and a happy-holliday to all my brothers around the world !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
Hi every-1 good morning & i wish you all a happy merry x-mas !!!!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

bonne année gang lop


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: hmg what a new year start lololololol !!!!! :bowrofl: :rofl: :roflmao:
but seriously a great happy new year to all my lux brothers in the world !!!!!


----------



## syked1

happy new year guys


----------



## D-ice69

here is the new improvement on the d-ice not finish but there way tro be finish !!!! 
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!!!
always keeping pushing the limits T-T-T !!!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
good morning lux family !!!!


----------



## Kiloz

Peace and love to everyone on the other side of the lake!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
lux t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHH !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::rimshot::nicoderm::420: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## pimp_seb

un vrais club d'internet


----------



## pimp_seb

au moin les gars de honda civic eu on pas peur de sortir leur char dans ce temp si de l'anner


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> au moin les gars de honda civic eu on pas peur de sortir leur char dans ce temp si de l'anner


 :uh::facepalm: HMG :facepalm::uh:


----------



## syked1

esti fucker dans tete celle lui la


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> esti fucker dans tete celle lui la


:yes: that,s a fact lolol !!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sup Brothers. Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and if you're birthday is coming up, Happy Birthday Day


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:HI EVERY-1 & HAVE A GREAT DAY  !!!! & keep on pushing the limite t-t-t !!! :wave:
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt happy friday


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  TGIF !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup guys!!! :h5:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> ttt


 more mapple sirope t-t-t !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes::nicoderm:

all the way t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave: 
HI EVERY-1 IT,S RIDING TIME !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: :nicoderm::yes:

SOON NEW PICS OF MY LAST NIGHT RIDE !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhh


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:  LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:

T-T-T !!!


----------



## pimp_seb

un vrais club d'internet


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> un vrais club d'internet


:facepalm: HMG & THAT,S COMING FROM A GUY THAT USE WHITE GLUE TO PUT ON METAL FLAKE ON IS FRAME LOLOLLOL !!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## excalibur

:wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> un vrais club d'internet


¸

Au moins on est là!!!

Shit J-S, ton prochain post c'est ton 400ième... faudra fêter ça!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: goood morning to all my lux brotha & sis around the world !!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

c quand le picnic cet annee


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> c quand le picnic cet annee


 HMG :facepalm: C la mème date que les 5 autres avent le 25 decembre . :rofl::rofl: 
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

tu passe tu que je le c le cloun


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> tu passe tu que je le c le cloun


 dammm  wtf are you saying ...& we all know who,s the clown  cant you take a j/k lol !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave: ONE LOVE , ONE FAMILY !!!!


LuxuriouS 4 EVER !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## pimp_seb

c quand le calis de picnic (je c que c au mois d'aout mais le jour je le c pas)


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> c quand le calis de picnic (je c que c au mois d'aout mais le jour je le c pas)


HMG :facepalm: JE T LES DÉJA DIT C LE 25 AOUT   DIT ÇA A TON PÈRE LOLOLOLOL :rofl: ...
p.s tu va jamais sur facebook c marquer partous  .


----------



## pimp_seb

Ok merci je vais être la mais pas avec mon bike parce que j'ai pas persons pour venir avec moi


----------



## pimp_seb

jason j'ai besoin de 2 tire lowrider pour bike c des 20 x 1.75 (avec le vrais nom lowrider) chek si tu peux les avoir merci


----------



## syked1

j'en ai pas faudra les commander a quelle que part


----------



## pimp_seb

ok tu me dira combien que sa coute


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Jeffy's D-Ice at Full Throttle looking great!!!








*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Simon's Military clown bike:








*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Manny's bike


----------



## D-ice69

great pics boss !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

LuxuriouS 4 ever !!!!!!!!
1 Love , 1 Family !!!!!
:yes::h5::yes::thumbsup:


( look on pages 1171 & 1172 )


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: luxurious for ever !!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking good lux brothers


----------



## D-ice69

luxurious t-t-t !!


----------



## pimp_seb

jason ca cout combien les tire de bike c des 20 x 1.75


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouS for ever , one love ,one family !!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## D-ice69

SUPER GREAT PICS ON PAGES 1171 & 1172 !!!!!!! SO GO AND TAKE A CLOSE LOOK AT THEME !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## pimp_seb

pour koi que jason me repon pas


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> pour koi que jason me repon pas


:facepalm: parce que de 1 il a plus internet , 2 il travaille tous le temp , pis 3 il te la déja dit et je te le dit fait t comande de parts sur se site ( chaingang.com ) ils on tous se que tu veux & + pis c au canada en + !!!


----------



## syked1

oui c'est ca j'ai pas internet a maison, puis pour mon emploi je promene partout au quebec so des fois chus pas a maison jusque 7-8 le soir metton si je monte a quebec city dans le journee


----------



## pimp_seb

OK DESOLER JE LE SAVER PAS


----------



## pimp_seb

YA PAS GRAND CHOSE SUR LE SITE


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> YA PAS GRAND CHOSE SUR LE SITE


:facepalm: hmg !!!


----------



## D-ice69

pics from are 6 BBQ !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: Lux 4 ever !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## abel

LuxuriouS!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

abel said:


> LuxuriouS!!!!!


 DAMMMM RIGHT BROTHER :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: ONE LOVE , ONE FAMILY ... LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 

luxurious one love , one family !!!!


----------



## TORONTO

LuxuriouSSSSSS ALL DAY! 1 LOVE!


----------



## D-ice69

lowrider_cutlass said:


> LuxuriouSSSSSS ALL DAY! 1 LOVE!


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: DAMMMMM RIGHT BROTHA !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
WASUP EVERY-1 !!!!!! 
1 LOVE , 1 FAMILY , LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

whats up guys!!!


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: hey why not take a pic of all of are chapther plates at are next meeting that,s would be real cool & would complet real well my colection of pics of the best moment in my life !!!!
Lux 4 life , 1 Love , 1 family !!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

1 love ,1 family !!!!:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave::h5::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## idillon

military clown is looking good!


----------



## D-ice69

idillon said:


> military clown is looking good!


 yup yup !!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

ALLO TOUS LE MONDE (GANG DE LOP)


----------



## west_side85

Wats up lux fam.


----------



## abel

pimp_seb said:


> ALLO TOUS LE MONDE (GANG DE LOP)


:420: tu vien de sortir de louis h?


----------



## D-ice69

abel said:


> :420: tu vien de sortir de louis h?


:rofl::roflmao:lol dammm right bro apres toute la cole qu,il a snifer il y a de quoi !!!!! :roflmao::rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

good morning to all my lux 514 brothers !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 536659
> View attachment 536660
> View attachment 536661
> View attachment 536662
> View attachment 536663
> View attachment 536664
> View attachment 536665
> View attachment 536666
> View attachment 536667
> View attachment 536668
> pics from are 6 BBQ !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: Lux 4 ever !!!!!


reallll nice!!!


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> reallll nice!!!


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: yeah & there,s more to come  !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form
More info text or call 9512305118 shorty


----------



## D-ice69

good morning every-1 !!!! :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: yeah & there,s more to come  !!!!


uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: & happy birthday dave !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

happy hollydays every-1 !!!!! :wave:


----------



## abel

LuxuriouS to the top!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

luxurious all the way t-t-t 
1 love , 1 family 
lux 4 ever !! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

(non) ca va mon petit abel a tu fait reboffer ton lincoln


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> (non) ca va mon petit abel a tu fait reboffer ton lincoln


:facepalm:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:

1 Love , 1 family !!!!!
LuxuriouS 4 ever


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 1 LOVE , 1 FAMILY 
HO YEAH LuxuriouS 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
D LuxuriouS way !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes::h5::yes::thumbsup:

D 1 & only way is D  LuxuriouS WAY !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup bro!?!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Sup bro!?!


hey twan wasup when will we see some pic of your progress that would be real cool :yes::h5::yes:
keep on the good work !!!!
you could post something that would be real cool 
we are less then before in the club so have to stick togeter & work harder then ever to show that we may be less in number but where always geting stronger & better luxurious brothers 4 ever !!!!!
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

well as you may know i,m waiting afther new parts from jas to put those last detials on the D-ice & i,m making the last arengement to ship it to vegas this year if all go,s well !!! 
& trust me when i get those parts & make those last details on the d-ice he will be ready for the big league !!! :yes::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:
1 love , 1 family 
Luxurious 4 ever !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> well as you may know i,m waiting afther new parts from jas to put those last detials on the D-ice & i,m making the last arengement to ship it to vegas this year if all go,s well !!!
> & trust me when i get those parts & make those last details on the d-ice he will be ready for the big league !!! :yes::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:
> 1 love , 1 family
> Luxurious 4 ever !!!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> :thumbsup:uffin:


 you know me Dave i dont talk i just do it & keep on pushing the limit t-t-t !!!! Lux 4 ever , 1 love , 1 family !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> well as you may know i,m waiting afther new parts from jas to put those last detials on the D-ice & i,m making the last arengement to ship it to vegas this year if all go,s well !!!
> & trust me when i get those parts & make those last details on the d-ice he will be ready for the big league !!! :yes::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:
> 1 love , 1 family
> Luxurious 4 ever !!!! :thumbsup:



Can't wait too see all that hehe!
For me, things are moving slowly but absolutely :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Can't wait too see all that hehe!
> For me, things are moving slowly but absolutely :yes:


:yes:yup yup & now it,s geting in a faster gear hey twan boy !!!
:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Going tomorow for the money order for my new frame!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Going tomorow for the money order for my new frame!


 Good let,s keep that thing moving bro & are club will go upgrading more & more LuxuriouS 4 ever brother !!!
1 Love , 1 Family !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Send it this morning.... should be there by the begining of next week :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Lux4life


----------



## Ant-Wan

4 LIIIIIIFE!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: LuxuriouS Family unity Lux Brothers 4 ever !!!!



MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Lux4life


:yes::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: YUP YUP Lux4Life , 1 Love , 1 Family !!!



Ant-Wan said:


> 4 LIIIIIIFE!!!!


 :yes: keep on pushing the limit all the way T-T-T the LuxuriouS way Lux Brothers 4 ever !!!! :yes::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Thank you on the hint for that frame bro!!! :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Waiting for the new frame!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

New car club banner


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Scratch that date!! It's been moved to march 24th do to Easter !!


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form
> More info text or call 9512305118 shorty


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Scratch that date!! It's been moved to march 24th do to Easter !!


Here's the updated flyer


----------



## Ant-Wan

hope to see pics of that!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Got my D-Twisted badge trim... need some plating!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Got my D-Twisted badge trim... need some plating!


Told you :thumbsup: great move bro keep on the upgrading coming on !! keep your bolts for the head badge if you need any help on anything fell free to contact me !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouS UNITY  1 LOVE , 1 FAMILY !!!!! :yes::h5::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> Told you :thumbsup: great move bro keep on the upgrading coming on !! keep your bolts for the head badge if you need any help on anything fell free to contact me !!!!


Don't have a badge now, so I don't have them!


----------



## Ant-Wan

My new frame!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Don't have a badge now, so I don't have them!


what are saying ?? you dont have any head badge now on your bike to take the bolt of becose if you dont you will need to find somme bolt anyway there is alot of chance you will need to buy some longer one !!! if you need some (bolts let me know i got 2 extra one at home !!!


----------



## D-ice69

luxurious 4 ever bro !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> what are saying ?? you dont have any head badge now on your bike to take the bolt of becose if you dont you will need to find somme bolt anyway there is alot of chance you will need to buy some longer one !!! if you need some (bolts let me know i got 2 extra one at home !!!


No badge on the original bike!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> No badge on the original bike!


have one custom made it,s really not that expensive bro & i know full of guys that can make it happen !!!! if you want i,ll put them in contact whit you no prob always glad to help :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## watson rider

WATSONVILLE RIDERS CAR SHOW APRIL 28 AT THE WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME 
$20Per car $15 per bike


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> what are saying ?? you dont have any head badge now on your bike to take the bolt of becose if you dont you will need to find somme bolt anyway there is alot of chance you will need to buy some longer one !!! if you need some (bolts let  me know i got 2 extra one at home !!!


Yes I'll have to get some! At the meeting?


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Yes I'll have to get some! At the meeting?


 what are you saying bro could you be more clear ??


----------



## pimp_seb

donk box and bubble


----------



## D-ice69

OMG :facepalm: it,s him again it,s glue boy !!!
lolololool yo bro stop sniffing glue :rofl: ..


----------



## pimp_seb

YES YES YES


----------



## pimp_seb

JE VEND MON LOWRIDER $1000 NEGO AVEC DES PIECE EN PLUS


----------



## Ant-Wan

photo?


----------



## pimp_seb

je c pas comment metre des photo sur ce site


----------



## pimp_seb

C MON LOWRIDER STREET CUSTOM


----------



## D-ice69

OMG :facepalm: like if we need a glue painted bike lol :rofl: no but serious let,s forget about glue boy !!!
& i like to wish all my lux brothers & sisters worldwide a great luxurious day !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: LuxuriouS 4 ever !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> je c pas comment metre des photo sur ce site


sera pas facile à vendre si tu as pas de photo


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> what are you saying bro could you be more clear ??


Je disais que si tu en avais de surplus, amène les au meeting et je te les achèterai


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Je disais que si tu en avais de surplus, amène les au meeting et je te les achèterai


 OK no prob bro !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 
Family unity 
LuxuriouS 4 ever !!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

UN DONK DANS UN CLUB DE LOWRIDER SA SERAIS SACOCHE


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> UN DONK DANS UN CLUB DE LOWRIDER SA SERAIS SACOCHE


:scrutinize: :uh: :facepalm: OMG PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP OR STOP SNIFFING GLUE LOLOLOL :yes: :rofl: !!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

UN GROS LINCOLN TOWN CAR SUR DU 22'' EN BROCHE SA SERAIS SACOCHE


----------



## Ant-Wan

ouais mais c'est pu un lowrider... c'est pas écrit Montréal Dunks sur notre chemise là!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

MIDWEST STREET RYDERS


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> MIDWEST STREET RYDERS


:uh: :facepalm: OMG could you shut the fuck up glue - boy if you dont know what you talk aboult go somewhere else 
stop righting shit on serious tread !! (en français pour toi mon glue-boy ) içi c un site serieux si tu c pas de quoi tu parle va écrire t niéserie a d,autre place !!!


----------



## pimp_seb

c juste pour voir votre reaction


----------



## pimp_seb

non mais c quelle date le picnic set annee


----------



## pimp_seb

ouin mais si tu mais un lincoln sur du 13'' par 7'' ou du 14'' par 7'' pis du le drop sa fait un lowrider pis si tu le jack sa fait un donk


----------



## pimp_seb

JEFF QUAND TU A FAIT CHROMER TON T BAR C AU COMPLET QUE TU LA FAIT CHROMER OU JUSTE LE BAS


----------



## Ant-Wan

le 17 août le bbq Seb


----------



## pimp_seb

MERCI MEC


----------



## Ant-Wan

Tu es mieux de venir là!!!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Tu es mieux de venir là!!!


 Ça dépent si son père il dit :roflmao: !!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

je vais venir au picnic le 17 août mais j'ai pas de lif pour amener mon bike


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> je vais venir au picnic le 17 août mais j'ai pas de lif pour amener mon bike


 :dunno: So c tu suposer changer de quoi ça en + que ça dépent de se que ton père il dit :rofl: :roflmao: ...... uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

My new wheels for my street bike!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Shooting for a funny rap video!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

Named The Anticipateurs, a french rap group.


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sapoud aka On powder aka On cocaine


----------



## Ant-Wan

ttT


----------



## Ant-Wan

Got my new 144 twisted spokes for my street bike today!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Got my new 144 twisted spokes for my street bike today!


 i found a handlebare set like the one you like on cedrique pics on fb and i full of extra frame and new parts for u & only u that will be my last sale !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> uffin:


dammmm yeah el president :h5: :thumbsup: !!!!!!
LuxuriouS 4 ever :yes: 
1 love , 1 family :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> i found a handlebare set like the one you like on cedrique pics on fb and i full of extra frame and new parts for u & only u that will be my last sale !!!


you got one bro?


----------



## pimp_seb

J'AI UN BEACH CRUISER


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> J'AI UN BEACH CRUISER


T'es sur?


----------



## pimp_seb

OUI PIS JE VAIS VENIR AVEC AU PICNIC


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> OUI PIS JE VAIS VENIR AVEC AU PICNIC


Nice, bin hâte de voir ça moi!!


----------



## D-ice69

yup yup i sure do !!!!
 :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ice69 said:


> i found a handlebare set like the one you like on cedrique pics on fb and i full of extra frame and new parts for u & only u that will be my last sale !!!


 YUP YUP BROTHER I SURE DO NO PROBLEME TELL ME WHEN I CAN SEE YOU OR TALK TO YOU TO FIX MEETING & PRICE !!!!!!
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Frame is ready for the silver base coat


----------



## Ant-Wan

Ready for the base coat


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Ready for the base coat


 it,s coming along very well brother keep on the great work !!!! :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Remember that Jeff!?!


----------



## Ant-Wan

For sure, sometimes it's not easy to stack money for keeping the things moving, but when it's possible, it's for doing the bigg things!!!


D-ice69 said:


> it,s coming along very well brother keep on the great work !!!! :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Remember that Jeff!?!


 :yes: :nicoderm: yeah hummm well wow that was some time ago now most of the parts are on my schwinn bike i ride in the street !!! :thumbsup:
that display i hade that year was not that bad still alot better now  !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :thumbsup: :yes:
lowrider 4 ever !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> :yes: :nicoderm: yeah hummm well wow that was some time ago now most of the parts are on my schwinn bike i ride in the street !!! :thumbsup:
> that display i hade that year was not that bad still alot better now  !!!


Your street bike is lucky to have triple chromed parts!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Your street bike is lucky to have triple chromed parts!


yup :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yo bro, tell me when I can go to your house and help you for the fender. Maybe tomorow or mardi in the afternoon?


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Yo bro, tell me when I can go to your house and help you for the fender. Maybe tomorow or mardi in the afternoon?


 ok i,ll call you tomorow :nicoderm: hummmm omg well i mean little bit latter today !!!
& thx for your help bro i wont forget it !!! :thumbsup:
Lux 4 ever
1 Love ,1 family !!! :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

no prob bro!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Nice little mod on your bike today bro!! 
Thanks for the parts


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Nice little mod on your bike today bro!!
> Thanks for the parts


no probleme bro alway,s glad to help & thx for your help too those dammm creast give use some little hard moment  but we got theme on unity is the world brother whit a good family unity we can only get stronger & better !!!!
LuxuriouS 4 ever
One love , One family !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

apres le picnique aller vous rider dans le centre ville


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> apres le picnique aller vous rider dans le centre ville


C'est certain Seb!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

pimp_seb said:


> apres le picnique aller vous rider dans le centre ville


Content de t'avoir vu en fin de semaine!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

It was our 7th LuxuriouS Montréal annual BBQ Last saturday! Here some pics of the bikes that showed up!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

ttT


----------



## pimp_seb

(Don Ke!)
Houston Tex got the streets burnin
Poppin seals with them 4's turnin
Rookie boys they still learnin
Losin' cash, I'm still earnin
Get my bread while I shake the fed
Keep them dimes in and out my bed
Jump in the drop to convert the top
And let em bop on candy red
Leather seats with that wood out
They don't know what my hood 'bout
Tryin to take the young Don's spot
I'm platinum ball and still hot
Haters off in my mix again
Pimpin broads plus pimpin pens
Multiplyin, I gotta win
Keep that ice lookin clear as gin
Out tha roof still chunkin deuce
Ridin slab and hoppin juice
Diamond grill with play and skills
Just pass the mic and I'll let it loose
Independent, still chasin bucks
22's on Porshe trucks
Model chicks with them big ol' bucks
Killa clans with them big ol' nuts
Hit the club with my game tight
Hoe's boppin my fame right
Did her thang the same night
Boys talkin it's all hype
Cut the check when I run my mouth
Rollin green like I'm playing golf
Texas boys be goin' off
Representin' that North and South


----------



## Ant-Wan

:dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5::thumbsup: :nicoderm::yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good Twan and Jeffy!!!uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> looking good Twan and Jeffy!!!uffin:


thx Dave we are dong are best we got to stay united to get becose we are less that we where so we really got to be there for 1 a other to help evryone of are brothers & sisters that,s why family are for !!
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

j'aimerais savoir si ca existe une fourche square twiste pour un 26'' (merci)


----------



## Ant-Wan

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-SPR...WISTED-CRUISER-LOWRIDER-CHOPPER-/251296052288

cherche un peu... sa bin l'air que oui!


----------



## pimp_seb

merci mec


----------



## Ant-Wan

as-tu des photos de ton bike?


----------



## pimp_seb

non mais c un beach cruiser


----------



## pimp_seb

c koi qui c passer avec le site de bone collectors c pu comme avent


----------



## Ant-Wan

t'en as pas sur facebook des photos?


----------



## pimp_seb

j'ai pas de facebook


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> j'ai pas de facebook


 HMG :facepalm: get it so we can get rid of you & your glue boy dumb ass question !!! lol :roflmao:  :rofl:


----------



## syked1

sorry but when are you going to call me to get me back my blue street bike with the gold parts and the Schwinn re-pop bike that cedrik rode a few times...you know how to get a hold of me and id like them back asap
oh yeah and they better both be complete bikes the way they left my house


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> sorry but when are you going to call me to get me back my blue street bike with the gold parts and the Schwinn re-pop bike that cedrik rode a few times...you know how to get a hold of me and id like them back asap
> oh yeah and they better both be complete bikes the way they left my house


 I dont have to do a thing & like i told you before it,s you that have to contact me not me !!! & if you want to talk or other thing do it by pm not on the site like this that,s low ex-bro !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## pimp_seb

si je vous dit qun gars de 60ans essaye de crouser une fille de 26ans que pensée vous de ca


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> si je vous dit qun gars de 60ans essaye de crouser une fille de 26ans que pensée vous de ca


:facepalm:dammmm wtf !!!! you ask use if we care it,s not of are biz this is not facebook this a serious site !!! go sniff some glue , glue boy . :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

Hi family ,!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup bro


----------



## pimp_seb

FRAME DE LOWRIDER 26'' A VENDRE $200


----------



## pimp_seb

FRAME DE LOWRIDER CUSTOM 26'' A VENDRE $200


----------



## D-ice69

WTF ARE YOU CRAZY GLUE BOY THAT,S THE PRICE IT COST YOU TO MAKE IT & EVEN MORE !!! TRUST ME I KNOW HOW MUCH IT COST YOU TO DO THAT FRAME !!!! VOIT PAS TROS GRAND 160 $ MAX !!!


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY-J AT THE LAS VEGAS  SUPER SHOW !!!!!!


----------



## pimp_seb

$200 non negosiable


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> $200 non negosiable


lol :rofl: ta tu mit ton paint avec du cole a bois sur lui avec GLUE - BOY !!! bonne chance tu va en avoir bessoin se frame vaut pas autent que sa & stop de poster t nieserie sur le site post sur kijji ou ebay pis un petit tip une photo vaut mille mot en + sa aide a fair vendre + vite !!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## pimp_seb

JE C PAS COMMENT FAIRE POUR METRE DE PHOTO SUR LAYITLOW OU SUR KIJIJI


----------



## D-ice69

pimp_seb said:


> JE C PAS COMMENT FAIRE POUR METRE DE PHOTO SUR LAYITLOW OU SUR KIJIJI


:facepalm: HMG a babby could do that ask your dad glue-boy !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:

LuxuriouS worldwide family 4 ever !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
:wave: 
LuxuriouS 4 ever !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::thumbsup: Lux 4 ever !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: long time I didn't came here damn!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

8th annual BBQ this week-end for our 10thyear as a LuxuriouS chapter


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yeaaaah!!


----------



## pimp_seb

comment que vos faite pour que la peinture adhere a vos broche de vos roues


----------



## D-ice69

Lux t-t-t 4 ever !!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Ttt


----------



## pimp_seb

j aimerais savoir si fnrco sont avec paypal


----------



## syked1

no ils vendre au magasin seulment


----------

